# [Sammelthread] Crysis 2



## Player007 (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*UPDATE*

Mappack Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d_d6ehBjrU

​ Story Trailer: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGXPyQQE4PU​

Alien-Info Trailer: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMTOw3nDc6E​ 

Crysis 2: "Besseres Spiel" für PC-Besitzer - sagt Cevat Yerli 

Informationen dazu, das Crysis 2 auf dem PC besser sein wird, als auf den Konsolen (hoffen wir mal das beste!)

Crysis 2 (PC) in der Vorschau bei GameStar.de

*Einstieg: 
* 
Crysis 2 wurde am 1.6.09 auf der E3 angekündigt und wird am 24.3. 2011 auf dem PC und den Konsolen erscheinen.

*Vorbestellen:* 

Crysis 2: Amazon.de: Games
Crysis 2: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

Es gibt drei verschiedene Versionen zum Kaufen:

Standard (ganz normal, nur das Spiel)
Limited Edition(limitiert, Spiel + weitere kleine Gimmicks)
Nano Edition(teurste und edelste, Spiel im Steelbock, 28cm Figur, Hochglanz-Kunstband, Nanosuit-Rucksack)

*Story:* Crysis 2 wird der Nachfolger von Crysis 1 und Crysis Warhead(Wars), die Story knüpft daher drei Jahre nach Crysis 1 an.
Als Held wird man Alcatraz spielen, also ein neue Charakter. Trotzdem wird man alten bekannten in der Story über den Weg laufen.

*Setting:* Anders als Crysis und Crysis Warhead, wird Crysis 2 in New York spielen, dabei werden auch die Aliens nicht zu kurz kommen.

*Technik:* Crysis 2 vertraut diesmal auf die Cryengine 3, welche kleine Verbesserungen bringt. Der Hauptunterschied ist aber, das diese Engine auch auf Konsolen läuft. Außerdem baut die Engine auf DX11 und wird von 8 Kernen profitieren.
Desweiteren wird auch auf Nvidias 3D gesetzt.

Cryengine 3: DirectX-11-Version kommt angeblich bald, Crysis 2 vermutlich ebenfalls DX11 - Cryengine 3, DirectX 11, Siggraph

Zu der Grafik gab es am 7.6. ein Interview mit Cevat Yerli, indem er sagte, das Crysis 2 auf dem PC besser aussehen soll als auf den Konsolen, da der PC auch die größeren Hardwarereserven hat. Außerdem sagte er, das das Hauptaugenmerk von Crytek nachwievor immer noch auf dem PC liegt.

Quelle: Crysis 2: PC-Version mit besserer Grafik als PS3 und Xbox 360 - Crysis 2, Cryengine 3, Grafik, PC, Xbox 360, PS3
Crysis 2: Von Performance-Analysen und dem Releasetermin
*
Gameplay:* Es ist noch nicht bekannt ob Crysis 2 wieder auf die vorhanden Modis (Max.Power, Max.Geschwindigkeit, Unsichtbar, Max.Verteidigung) aufbaut, evtl. gibt es ja neue?. Dafür werden höchstwahrscheinlich auch neue Waffen dabei sein.

Quelle: Crysis 2: Trailer-Analyse: Was erwartet uns mit dem zweiten Crytek-Shooter?*

Nanosuit:* In Crysis wird es eine überarbeitete Version des Nanosuits geben. Der Anzug, Version N2, bietet deutlich mehr Polygone und überarbeitete Features. Bilder sind unten zu sehen 

Crytek enthüllt den Crysis Nanosuite 2 auf der Gamescom - Nanosuite 2, Crysis 2, Crytek, Crynet Systems, Gamescom

Crynet | Systems

*Multiplayer: 

*Multiplayer Tutorial:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nly7DKOAQNs​ 
Für den Multiplayer Teil, gibt es oben einen Trailer zu sehen. Außerdem wird es Dedizierte Server geben, aber nur die dem EA Hosting Programm angehören.

Multiplayer-Modis:

Instant Action (IA)
                   Team Instant Action (TIA)
                   Crash Site
                   Capture the Relay (CTF)
                   Assault
                   Extraction

*Spielzeit:*

Für den Singleplayer-Part wird eine Spielzeit von ca. 10 Stunden angegeben, dabei ist die Spielzeit aber von der Art des Spielens abhängig.
Mindestens 50 Stunden werden für den Multiplayer angegeben.

*Mappack:*

Es gibt bisher Informationen zu einen Mappack mit vier neuen Multiplayer Maps (Park Avenue, Transit, Shipyard und Compound)
Der Preis steht bisher nur in Microsoft-Punkten fest (800 Punkte), dies entspricht ca. 10 Euro.

*Patches:*

Aktuelle Version : 1.9

Download: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/Allgemein/Download/56782/Crysis_2/Patch_14.htmlhttp://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/Allgemein/Download/56782/Crysis_2/Patch_19.html

DX11-Patch:

http://www.4players.de/4players.php.../56967/Crysis_2/DirectX_11_Ultra_Upgrade.html

High Textures-Patch:

http://www.4players.de/4players.php...72/Crysis_2/High_Resolution_Texture_Pack.html
 
*Tests:

*PCGames (90%): Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter

4Players.net (--%): Crysis 2: Test (Action, PC, PlayStation3, 360) von 4players.de

Gamestar (90%): Crysis 2 (PC) im Test bei GameStar.de


*Demo:*
Für den PC wird es am 1. März eine Demo geben. Diese beinhaltet zwei Maps (Skyline & Pier 17). Außerdem sind zwei Spielmodis in der Demo spielbar (Team-Sofortaction & Absturzstelle). Erstere ist das klassische Team Deathmatch, letzteres ist wie Herrschaft bei CoD. Für die Xbox 360 gibt es eine Demo bereits zum anspielen. 

*Systemvoraussetzungen:*

*Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen für die PC-Version
• Internetverbindung für die Installation des Spiels und um online zu spielen
• OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7
• CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2Ghz,  AMD Athlon 64 x2 2Ghz, oder besser
• 2 GB RAM
• HDD: 9 GB
• DVD ROM: 8x
• GPU: NVidia 8800GT 512Mb RAM, ATI 3850HD 512Mb RAM, oder besser
• Audio: DirectX 9.0c-fähig
• Keyboard, Mouse o. Microsoft Xbox360 Controller für Windows 

Evtl. Empfohlene Systemvorraussetzungen:

*

* CPU:   Quad-Core CPU mit 2,4GHz*
* RAM:   2GB Windows XP//3GB Windows Vista/7*
* Grafik: Nvidia Geforce GTX260(DX9)/GTX570 (DX11)*
*          Amd Radeon HD4870 (DX9)/ HD6950 (DX11)*
* Sound: DX10.0 Kompatible Soundkarte.*
* HDD: 10GB Freier Festplattenspeicher*
 


*Screenshots:
*​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Interessante PCGH Links:* 

Crysis 2: Fan-Video mit Gänsehaut-Garantie - Update: Crysis 2 in der kommenden PCG und PCGH! - Crysis 2, Crytek, Video, Cryengine 3, Release, New York
Crysis 2: GDC 2010-Trailer mit ersten Gameplayszenen und Grafikfeatures

Das Video zeigt die Cryengine 3 auf der aktuellen Konsolengeneration (Xbox 360 & Playstation 3).

*Be invisible-Trailer: 

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9XFbYofN2U​ 
*Be the Weapon-Trailer: *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOyD7SoY7LU​ 
*Be strong-Trailer: *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OsjY2fwUtM​ 
*Sehr guter Trailer, mit Spielszenen: (Vielen Dank an Operator an dieser Stelle)*

Gametrailers TV with Geoff Keighley

*Vergleich der Engines (Cryengine 2 vs. Cryengine 3): *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRWRskYLdno​ 
*Nanosuit 2 Trailer 1/2:* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HIF_te9oOU​ 
*Nanosuit 2 Trailer 2/2:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiYLXQGjleQ
​ 

Das wars erstmal, bis neue Infos kommen. Stay tuned!

Gruß

Bilder des Nanosuits N2 & aus dem PC Games Magazin _Durch die Moderation entfernt_:


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juni 2009)

Ich freue mich druff, werde wohl aber nen neuen Rechner brauchen.


----------



## Player007 (4. Juni 2009)

Kommt drauf an, ob der Unterschied zwischen den Konsolen und dem PC so groß wird. Wenn wie bei GTA IV fast nichts verändert wird, dann sollte es mit der nächsten GPU Generation flüssig laufen, evtl. auch noch mit dieser Generation 

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2009)

Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre noch, das man bei dem Punkt "Technik" (wo steht das die Engine auch für alle Plattformen konzipiert wurde), die Info noch hinzufügt das diese Engine DX11 unterstützt (wenn ich mich jetzt nich total irre).


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. Juni 2009)

wird in crysis 2 dann die story von warhead weitergeführt oder wie läuft das?
(ich weiß gar nimmer wie warhead endet  )


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> *Setting:* Anders als Crysis und Crysis Warhead, wird Crysis 2 in der Stadt spielen, dies wirkt etwas endzeitlich


Wenn du schon mit solchen Aussagen kommst, dann bitte erwähnen, dass das nur Gerüchte sind! Außer du lieferst uns einen Beweis _(z.B. ein Zitat von Chevat Yerli)_ ...

Übrigens: Findest du nicht, dass es viiiiiiiiel zu früh für einen Crysis 2 Sammelthread ist? Das Spiel erscheint schätzungsweise in 1.5 - 2 Jahren.


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wird in crysis 2 dann die story von warhead weitergeführt oder wie läuft das?
> (ich weiß gar nimmer wie warhead endet  )


Warhead spielt mitten in Crysis 1 und nicht danach. Folglich sollte die Story auch an das Ende von Crysis 1 anschließen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klyer (4. Juni 2009)

@Boss3D
man kann sich doch aber jetzt schonmal darüber unterhalten, wie es am besten sein muss/wird....


> Warhead spielt mitten in Crysis 1 und nicht danach. Folglich sollte die Story auch an das Ende von Crysis 1 anschließen.


muss doch nicht unbedingt sein... CoD5 hat doch auch nich an CoD5 angeschlossen...  


also ich hoffe, das die grafik diesmal etwas ausgewogen wird, sodass auch gamer mit nich so tollen rechnern das spiel noch vernünftig zocken können.

mfg


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> CoD5 hat doch auch nich an CoD5 angeschlossen..


Logischerweise. Ist ja das selbe Spiel ...  

Falls du meintest, dass CoD5 auch nicht an CoD4 angeschlossen hat, dann kann ich nur sagen: Das sind 2 völlig verschiedene Handlungen! Deswegen bekommt CoD4 ja auch erst mit Modern Warfare 2 seinen offiziellen Nachfolger.

Crysis hingegen, soll eine Trilogie werden und bei einer Trilogie erwarte ich mir schon nahtlose Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Teilen.


klyer schrieb:


> man kann sich doch aber jetzt schonmal darüber unterhalten, wie es am besten sein muss/wird...


Wenn man diese Aussage für jeden Spielesammelthread als Kriterium nimmt, kannst du auch geich einen zu Duke Nucem Forever eröffnen ...  

In meinen Augen macht ein Sammelthread erst Sinn, wenn es nur noch ein paar Monate bis zum Release sind und schon massig Infos bzw. Bild-/Videomaterial im Umlauf ist. Aber nicht schon Jahre davor.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## battle_fee (4. Juni 2009)

ist das Feuer echt ???? Sieht jedenfalls echt aus und zwar zu 100%


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> ...Crysis 2 wurde am 1.6.09 auf der E3 angekündigt und wird höchstwahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr auf dem PC und den Konsolen erscheinen.
> 
> Anders als Crysis und Crysis Warhead, wird Crysis 2 in der Stadt spielen, dies wirkt etwas endzeitlich (also keine Aliens mehr?)...


 
Mich würde auch mal nebenbei interessieren, von welcher Quelle diese Infos bzw. Theorien stammen?


----------



## battle_fee (4. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Steht doch da ?


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2009)

battle_fee schrieb:


> Steht doch da ?


 
Etwas genauer könnte es schon sein. Der Link verweist nur auf die Startseite.


----------



## Player007 (4. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Übrigens: Findest du nicht, dass es viiiiiiiiel zu früh für einen Crysis 2 Sammelthread ist? Das Spiel erscheint schätzungsweise in 1.5 - 2 Jahren.



Also ich glaube nicht, das es erst in 1,5 - 2 Jahren rauskommt, ich denke eher noch dieses Jahr oder Anfang 2010.

@ Blizzard23

Den Link habe ich jetzt genau an die News angepasst.

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Etwas genauer könnte es schon sein. Der Link verweist nur auf die Startseite.


Im Übrigen sind und bleiben es Gerüchte, egal ob sie bei PCGames, Gamestar, oder in der Bibel stehen. Wenn du keine Belege von Crytek selbst hast, verlange ich der Korrektheit halber, dass im Startposting genau gekennzeichnet wird, was Gerüchte sind ...


Player007 schrieb:


> eher noch dieses Jahr oder Anfang 2010.


Pures Wunschdenken. Glaubst du Crytek schüttelt ein Spiel dieses Kalibers aus dem Ärmel? Im Übrigen kannst du auch davon ausgehen, dass das Game sicher nicht für alle Plattformen gleichzeitig erscheinen wird.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## battle_fee (4. Juni 2009)

Aso wusste ich nicht mit dem Link...

@player007: man kann nie früh genug anfangen  wa


----------



## STSLeon (4. Juni 2009)

Warum den nicht? Man wird wahrscheinlich wieder so zugespammt mit Infos, dass man nie früh genug mit dem Sammelthread anfangen kann. Ein Szenario in der Stadt fänd ich nur logisch, da die Engine auch noch was anderes darstellen sollte als immer nur Dschungel und auf die Aliens kann ich auch verzichten. Die haben eh genervt


----------



## battle_fee (4. Juni 2009)

Bin ja nicht dagegen!!! Ich finde es super


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. Juni 2009)

ich finds ingesamt doof, dass nicht mal Crysis PC-only bleibt


----------



## Player007 (4. Juni 2009)

Ja das finde ich auch doof, wenn das so wie GTA IV wird, dann kannste es gleich vergessen ^^

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin froh, dass es auch für die Xbox 360 kommen wird, denn ich will nicht für jeden Crysis Teil einen neue HighEnd-PC zusammenbauen müssen, der mir dann bei maximalen Settings ~20 FPS liefert ...  

Außerdem läuft GTA IV auf der 360er super. Die Probleme liegen mal wieder nur an der PC Version.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass es auch für die Xbox 360 kommen wird, denn ich will nicht für jeden Crysis Teil einen neue HighEnd-PC zusammenbauen müssen, der mir dann bei maximalen Settings ~20 FPS liefert ...



Dafür wird das Spiel bei weitem nicht an die Grafikqualität eines PC kommen.



boss3D schrieb:


> Außerdem läuft GTA IV auf der 360er super. Die Probleme liegen mal wieder nur an der PC Version.



Die PC Version macht mit den aktuellsten Patches auch keine Probleme mehr. Und grafisch kann die Xbox mit dem PC auch nicht mithalten...viel zu detailarm, weshalb ich GTA4 für Xbox 360 wieder verkauft habe und auf dem PC spiele.


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Dafür wird das Spiel bei weitem nicht an die Grafikqualität eines PC kommen.


Jaja, den Satz hört man vor allem von PC-Anhängern immer wieder und von seiner Falschheit konnte ich mich schon zur Genüge überzeugen ...


push@max schrieb:


> Die PC Version macht mit den aktuellsten Patches auch keine Probleme mehr. Und grafisch kann die Xbox mit dem PC auch nicht mithalten...viel zu detailarm, weshalb ich GTA4 für Xbox 360 wieder verkauft habe und auf dem PC spiele.


Denk mal daran zurück, wie Crysis bei Release auf den 8er Geforcen lief. Da kann man schon fast das Wort "unspielbar" in den Mund nehmen, wenn man nicht gerade eine 8800 Ultra_ (oder GTX @ OC)_ hatte. Ich traue mich fast wetten, dass es bei Release von Crysis 2 genauso sein wird. Im Übrigen finde ich die GTA IV Grafik auf der Xbox 360 _(subjektiv) _deutlich besser, als auf dem PC und das Game läuft zudem auch weit besser. Nur AA fehlt mir, aber das kann auch die PC Version nicht bieten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Jaja, den Satz hört man vor allem von PC-Anhängern immer wieder und von seiner Falschheit konnte ich mich schon zur Genüge überzeugen ...



Die Xbox ist jetzt schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt, von der Hardware hat sich logischerweise nichts getan.

Deshalb kommt die Xbox von der Grafikqualität so langsam in die Jahre...GRID ist auch so ein Spiel, was auf der Konsole deutlich schlechter aussieht. Natürlich muss man einen aktuelleren PC haben, um das behaupten zu können.

Wenn Crysis 2 irgendwann 2010 erscheint, wird es wieder neue Grafikkartengenerationen geben, die wieder deutlich schneller usw. sein werden. Die Xbox wird dann schon seid über 4 Jahren auf dem Markt sein.

Da kann die Konsole grafisch einfach nicht mithalten...kann sie bereits heute mit aktuellen PCs nicht mehr.



boss3D schrieb:


> Im Übrigen finde ich die GTA IV Grafik auf der Xbox 360 _(subjektiv) _deutlich besser, als auf dem PC und das Game läuft zudem auch weit besser. Nur AA fehlt mir, aber das kann auch die PC Version nicht bieten.



Das ist mir ein Rätsel, wie Du (gerade Du ) die Grafik besser finden kannst. Ich habe GTA 4 vorher auch nur auf 1280x1024 gezockt, dafür aber mit guten Settings und ich habe nach wenigen Sekunden gemerkt, dass die Grafik schlechter aussieht.


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

Wie Games auf der Xbox 360 aussehen, hängt hauptsächlich davon ab, wie weit es möglich war, bestmögliche Grafiken für die Hardware zu optimieren. Wären  nicht so viele Spiele-Hersteller schlichtweg zu faul, wären nahezu die selben Grafiken möglich, wie auf PCs. Außerdem glaube ich kaum, dass bereits eine Mehrheit der PC-Spieler über was Schnelleres als einen Dual-Core verfügt, während die 360er auf einen Triple-Core zurückgreifen kann. Auch der Grafikchip ist keine Gurke, so wie bei der PS3 mit der veralteten Geforce 7 Technologie.

Mittlerweile komme ich aber immer mehr zu der Ansicht, dass es auch stark vom Monitor abhängt, wie gut Games auf der 360er wirklich aussehen. Wenn ich alleine die BQ von meinem Kumpel, der auf einem geschätzten 32 Zöller Fernseher in 13xx x 7xx zockt, mit der auf meinem Asus VK222H LCD-Monitor, wo 1080p kein Problem sind, vergleiche, ergeben sich auch hier gravierende Unterschiede. Bei mir ist die BQ um Längen besser. 
Wenn du von einer Xbox 360 an einem Röhren-Monitor, der noch aus Omas besten Zeiten stammt, ausgehst, wundert es mich nicht, dass du die PC-Grafik so viel besser findest.

Konkret zu GTA IV:
So, wie ich das sehe, hat man bei der Xbox 360 standardmäßig die maximalen Settings aktiviert. Das muss erstmal ein PC schaffen, den man sich auch leisten kann. Nochdazu ruckelt das Game bei mir nicht die Bohne, was man von der PC-Version ebenfalls nicht behaupten kann. 
Der Unschärfe-Effekt der Konsolen-Versionen des Spiels ist vielleicht Geschmackssache, soviel lasse ich mir noch einreden, aber die Grafik als Ganzes betrachtet, gefällt mir bei der 360er einfach besser. Alleine schon die Beleuchtung ... 

Jetzt aber btt!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ...Denk mal daran zurück, wie Crysis bei Release auf den 8er Geforcen lief. Da kann man schon fast das Wort "unspielbar" in den Mund nehmen, wenn man nicht gerade eine 8800 Ultra_ (oder GTX @ OC)_ hatte. Ich traue mich fast wetten, dass es bei Release von Crysis 2 genauso sein wird...



Einerseits denke ich das man versuchen wird, Crysis 2 soweit zu programmieren, das es noch auf mittleren PC´s flüssig laufen wird, andererseits hat dieser rießige Hardwarefresser einen ganz anderen Nutzen. Selbst wenn man sich immer bessere Grafikkarten besorgt, hat man immer wieder einen Grund Crysis zu spielen, um die neue Performance zu testen. Von diesem "kleineren" Aspekt her gesehen hat dieses Spiel eine hohe Lebensdauer. Außerdem ist Crysis als Grafikspitze etabliert, und wird diesen Titel auch beim 2ten Teil behalten wollen und wieder neue Maßstäbe setzen.


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

^^ Da muss ich dir teilweise Recht geben. Auch wenn Crytek das nie zugeben würde, glaube ich persönlich auch, dass man die Performance eher hinten anstellt, nur um sagen zu können "Wir haben das Spiel mit der weltbesten Grafik". Ich glaube eher dass das eine Prestigefrage für das Entwicklerstudio ist.


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Crysis als Grafikspitze etabliert


Naja, zumindest hat sich der Begriff "Crysis" bei vielen Grafik-Fetischisten derart eingeprägt, dass es immer Crysis heißen wird, wenn die Frage lautet "Welches Spiel hat die beste Grafik?". Allerdings besteht dieses "Monopol" in meinen Augen längst nicht mehr. Dank Stalker - Clear Sky und ArmA2 ist Crysis meiner Meinung nach grafisch bereits geschlagen, nur wird das nie jemand sagen, weil sich eben der Begriff Crysis in Zusammenhang mit genialer Grafik derart eingebrannt hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2009)

Bei Clear Sky geb ich dir sogar Recht, aber zeitlich gesehen war Crysis einfach als erstes auf dem Markt.


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei Clear Sky geb ich dir sogar Recht, aber zeitlich gesehen war Crysis einfach als erstes auf dem Markt.


Ja, Crysis hatte eine Zeit lang einen technologischen Vorsprung, aber das heißt keinesfalls, dass die Grafik bis in alle Ewigkeit unschlagbar ist, wie leider viele Leute zu glauben scheinen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gott des Stahls (4. Juni 2009)

Naja,Allerdings hätte ich an Cryteks Stelle mit Crysis 2 schon mitte letzten Jahres Angefangen wärend parallel dazu Crysis Warhead entwickelt wird.
Ich frage mich warum die jetzt erst anfangen...
Und Crysis 1 hat ja immer noch die beste Grafik,obwohl das Game schon zwei Jahre alt ist.Ich kenne kein Spiel was besser aussieht.Nur eins was genausogut aussieht nämlich Far Cry 2^^


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

Die Entwicklung läuft mit Sicherheit schon seit Monaten. Kein Studio fängt erst nach der Ankündigung mit der Entwicklung an eines Games an ...

Far Cry 2 und Crysis würde ich nicht in einem Atemzug nennen. Egal, ob man von der Grafik, dem Gameplay, oder sonst was spricht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gott des Stahls (4. Juni 2009)

Naja,sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Engines,aber immerhin wurde Far Cry 2 auch von Crytek entwickelt.


----------



## Player007 (4. Juni 2009)

Far Cry 2 wurde nicht von Crytek entwickelt, sonst hätten sie ja die Cryengine 2 genommen.
Es wurde von Ubisoft Montreal entwickelt, mit Hilfe der Dunia-Engine.

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Es wurde von Ubisoft Montreal entwickelt, mit Hilfe der Dunia-Engine.


Exakt und die kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz an die CryEngine 2 heran. Vor allem bei der Vegetation sind mir einige Schwächen der Dunia aufgefallen. Ansonsten gibt es kaum Grund zur Kritik. Die langweilige Story hat ja mit der Engine nichts zu tun ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (4. Juni 2009)

Der Grund warum nun auch Crysis 2 für die Konsolen kommt ist doch denkbar einfach! Alle Konsolen zocker, die schon Teil 1 gerne gezockt hätten aber es nicht konnten (und das sind nicht wenige), sind jetzt zu 99% potenzielle Crysis 2 käufer und somit schon fast eine Garantie für höhere Umsätze! 

Crytek ist kein Wohlfahrts Unternehmen für PC spieler, sondern unterm Strich ein wirtschalftlich und vorallem gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen welches überleben will und einfach nur soviel Kohle wie möglich an land ziehen will 

Die Entwickeln mit sicherheit nicht für die Xbox 360 oder PS3 weil den dann Grafisch einer ab geht. Es gibt aktuell nicht einmal einen Highend PC, der Crysis 1 in Full HD (1920x1080) in very High (DX10) mit AA/AF, VSync und allem schnick schnack mit mindestend 30 Fps und mehr konstant darstellen kann. 

Jetzt zu glauben die CryEngine 3 vollbringt Wunder und haucht der 3 1/2 bzw. 2 1/2 Jahre alten Hardware nochmal neues Leben ein ist etwas optimistisch 

GTA 4 sieht im 1 vs. 1 vergleich auf PC auch besser aus genau wie Pure oder Burnout Paradise oder Need for Speed Undercover usw.

Der PC hat halt von der Hardware viel mehr möglichkeiten. Die Konsolen sind da stark begrenzt und wenn dann die Entwickler auch eher suboptimal entwickeln ist die ******* schon am dampfen! Nicht falsch verstehen, ich freue mich für die Konsoleros (also die Konsolen zocker) aber der PC wird die Messlatte sehr hoch hängen


----------



## Gott des Stahls (5. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Far Cry 2 wurde nicht von Crytek entwickelt, sonst hätten sie ja die Cryengine 2 genommen.
> Es wurde von Ubisoft Montreal entwickelt, mit Hilfe der Dunia-Engine.
> 
> Gruß



Oh stimmt,das verwechselte ich wohl.Jedenfalls hoffe ich dass Crysis 2 noch auf meiner GTX260 zu spielen ist-.-
Da aber anscheinend wenig Dschungel drinn vorkommt sondern eher Stadt was für die Graka leichter wäre,mache ich mir da wenig sorgen,es wird mindestens auf Mainstream zu Spielen sein


----------



## boss3D (5. Juni 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> GTA 4 sieht im 1 vs. 1 vergleich auf PC auch besser aus genau wie Pure oder Burnout Paradise oder Need for Speed Undercover usw.


^^ Das ist genauso subjektiv, wie meines Aussagen, dass die Games auf der Xbox 360 besser aussehen ...  


ATImania schrieb:


> aber der PC wird die Messlatte sehr hoch hängen


Falsch! Crytek wird die Messlatte sehr hoch legen ... 

Ich jedenfalls, freue mich jetzt schon auf ein flüssiges Crysis 2, während die PC-Freaks wieder 100erte Euros investieren dürfen, um vielleicht 20 FPS zu haben.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Player007 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube Crytek, wird das Spiel auch ordentlich auf dem PC zum laufen bringen. Da es schon viele negative Beispiele für gute Konsolenspiele und schlechte PC-Spiele eines Spieles gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Das ist genauso subjektiv, wie meines Aussagen, dass die Games auf der Xbox 360 besser aussehen ...
> Falsch! Crytek wird die Messlatte sehr hoch legen ...
> 
> Ich jedenfalls, freue mich jetzt schon auf ein flüssiges Crysis 2, während die PC-Freaks wieder 100erte Euros investieren dürfen, um vielleicht 20 FPS zu haben.
> ...


 

Hey.....

Deine Wandlung ist ja EXTREM.....

Vom FPS Freak zum Konsolen Freak....

Müssen wir Dich jetzt aus dem Forum werfen ???

Übrigens .... DU bist Schuld .... die GTX275 war eine schlechte Wahl....

Warum ??? 
Dann schau mal in meinen Thread....

Mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juni 2009)

Na ich freu mich schon auf das Game
Und meine GTX285 wirds wohl mit so 20 FPS auf Mittleren Details zum laufen bekommen


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juni 2009)

> Ich jedenfalls, freue mich jetzt schon auf ein flüssiges Crysis 2, während die PC-Freaks wieder 100erte Euros investieren dürfen, um vielleicht 20 FPS zu haben.


Crysis 2 wird auf dem PC aber auch ne deutlich bessere Grafikqualität bieten als auf Konsole. Und es ist zu bezweifeln, dass z.B. der bis dahin erschienene GT300 Crysis 2 auf maximalen Details nicht mit guter Framerate 30+ darstellen kann.


----------



## ATImania (5. Juni 2009)

Also mein System hat mit allem drumm und drann keine 400€ gekostet und ich habe auch keine Highend Technik und schaffe trotzdem Crysis selbst in Full HD mit mehr wie 20 Fps 

Die extremen Performance einbrüche bei Crysis kommen meistens dann erst bei DX10 (very High)! Und das muss die Xbox 360 erstmal schaffen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juni 2009)

Das schafft sie natürlich nicht. Ist auch gar nicht machbar bei der Hardware, trotz höchster Programmierkunst. 

_Die Cryengine 3 wird sowohl auf der Xbox 360 als auch auf der Playstation 3 mit Grafikdetails ähnlich der Mid- bis High-Grafikeinstellung des großen Bruders für den PC laufen und das mit flüssigen Bildwiederholraten_

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...3-und-Xbox-360-erfolgreich/Action-Spiel/News/
http://www.giga.de/usernews/00015410_ueber_die_cry_engine_3/


----------



## boss3D (5. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Deine Wandlung ist ja EXTREM.....
> 
> Vom FPS Freak zum Konsolen Freak....
> 
> ...


Halte dich etwas zurück!
Davon abgesehen, dass ich weder jemals FPS-Freak war, noch jetzt Konsolen-Freak bin, ist es schon fast eine Frechheit, mir die Schuld für deinen Fehlkauf zu geben. Ich habe dir zwar zur GTX 275 geraten, aber definitiv nicht zum Palit Modell und dafür, dass du offensichtlich keine Ahnung von manueller Lüftersteuerung hast, kannst du ja wohl kaum mir die Schuld geben ...


Split99999 schrieb:


> Das schafft sie natürlich nicht. Ist auch gar nicht machbar bei der Hardware, trotz höchster Programmierkunst.
> 
> _Die Cryengine 3 wird sowohl auf der Xbox 360 als auch auf der Playstation 3 mit Grafikdetails ähnlich der Mid- bis High-Grafikeinstellung des großen Bruders für den PC laufen und das mit flüssigen Bildwiederholraten_


Ja, die Aussage ist mir durchaus bekannt, aber wie ich bereits andeutete, halte ich das eher für eine Beschwichtigung der PC-Spieler, dass man denen sagt "Nur keine Angst, die Konsolenversion wird eh schlechter ausschauen", wenn man ihnen schon das Monopol der Exklusivität nimmt. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Grafik am Ende bei allen Plattformen sehr ähnlich sein wird, gleich wie bei CoDs.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Player007 (5. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie ist hier mehr OT, als alles andere. 
Bitte mehr zum Topic, das ist ja auch der Sinn des Threads 

Gruß


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Halte dich etwas zurück!
> Davon abgesehen, dass ich weder jemals FPS-Freak war, noch jetzt Konsolen-Freak bin, ist es schon fast eine Frechheit, mir die Schuld für deinen Fehlkauf zu geben. Ich habe dir zwar zur GTX 275 geraten, aber definitiv nicht zum Palit Modell und dafür, dass du offensichtlich keine Ahnung von manueller Lüftersteuerung hast, kannst du ja wohl kaum mir die Schuld geben ...
> 
> 
> ...




Sag mal....

Bist Du schlecht drauf ???

Wie viele von denen...soll ich denn setzen damit Du die "IRONIE" kapierst ???

Seit wann bist Du denn so empfindlich ???

Du müsstest mich jetzt lange genug kennen um zu wissen, das ich nie einen angreife...... 

Falls Du in meinem Thread nicht nachgesehen hast...

Die GRAKA ist kaputt....da kannst Du ja nichts dafür....

Von einer Manuellen Lüftersteuerung verstehe ich was....aber EVGA Previson nützt mir nichts wenn die Karte bei *100 % Lüfterdrehzahl 92 Grad hat* und wenn ich die Drehzahl runter drehe, die *100 Grad Marke *geknackt wird.....und das alles *OHNE OC...*

*ERST LESEN.....DANN SCHREIBEN*....so einen Ton von Dir verbitte ich mir in Zukunft.....

*"BITTE LACHEN SIE JETZT...."*

Übrigens....ich habe ne Wii.....

Mfg


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher

Bitte keine Smileys mehr! *g

boss3D

Verstehe, aber das glaube ich nicht. Der PC hat ja - im Gegensatz zur Konsole - noch massig Luft nach oben, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Und Crysis ist ja eigentlich nur so bekannt, berühmt und beliebt geworden, weil es technisch sehr eindrucksvoll ist bzw Grafikreferenz für PC war und noch ist (über Crysis wurde sogar in den RTL2 News berichtet). Spielerisch ist Crysis ja eher 0815. Falls Crysis 2, was wohl spielerisch an Crysis angelehnt sein wird, nicht über technische Aspekte punktet, sprich nicht das Potential von High-End-Systemen auf dem Stand von 2010 voll nutzt, wird der grosse Erfolg auf der Spieleplattform PC wohl ausbleiben. Ich denke das ist Crytek bewusst und wird nicht gewollt. 

Im Übrigen finde ich es unseriös die Aussage Mark Atkinsons als Beschwichtigungsversuch zu interpretieren. Dafür gibt es keinen Grund, ausser den, dass dir die Aussage nicht in den Kram passt (eine Kognitive Dissonanz, fachlich ausgedrückt ).


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Seit wann bist Du denn so empfindlich ???


Seit mich jeder schief anschaut, nur weil ich jetzt eine Konsole habe. Zur allgemeinen Beruhigung: Ich bin nach wie vor auch PC-Fan und werde früher, oder später auch wieder einen PC zusammenbauen ... 


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wie viele von denen...soll ich denn setzen damit Du die "IRONIE" kapierst ???


Mein scharfer Ton bezog sich eigentlich auf die Schuldzuweisung. Die Ironie von dem Rausschmeißen-Satz habe ich schon verstanden.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen finde ich es unseriös die Aussage Mark Atkinsons als Beschwichtigungsversuch zu interpretieren. Dafür gibt es keinen Grund, ausser den, dass dir die Aussage nicht in den Kram passt


Genausogut kann ich jetzt sagen, dass dir meine Interpretation nicht in den Kram passt.  
Interpretieren darf man, wie man will. Am Ende zeigt dann sowieso das Resultat, wer richtig interpretiert hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juni 2009)

Na gut, dann kann ich ja auch davon ausgehen, dass Crysis 2 auf den Konsolen ähnlich den Low- bis Mid-Grafikeinstellungen des PC's aussehen wird und die Aussage von Mark Atkinson nur ne Beschwichtigung für Konsolen-Spieler ist. Es lebe die Interpretationsfreiheit. *g


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

Sieht das etwa aus, wie Low bis Mid?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdpTlvzJXCc&e

Bedenke auch, dass das Video nur eine frühe Techdemo zeigt und keinesfalls die finale Xbox 360 Version der CryEngine 3.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Player007 (6. Juni 2009)

Da haste mich auf eine gute Idee gebracht. Das Video kann ich auch noch in den Startpost einbinden.

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall erwähnen, dass das Video die aktuelle* Konsolen Version *der CryEngine 3 zeigt!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juni 2009)

boss3D

http://img3.abload.de/img/ce3ps30fkv.png (Screenshot aus der Demo)

Also die Vegetation sieht auf dem Screenshot schonmal sehr bescheiden aus ebenso wie die Bodentexturen teilweise. Meine Aussage war natürlich dennoch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, ich wollte damit nur zeigen wie sinnlos willkürliche Interpretationen sein können.


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also die Vegetation sieht auf dem Screenshot schonmal sehr bescheiden aus ebenso wie die Bodentexturen teilweise.


Erstens wurde hier von einem Video und nicht von einem richtigen Game ein Screenshot gemacht, was die Qualität schon mal mindert und zweitens ist der Screenshot viel zu dunkel, um überhaupt sinnvolle Aussagen zur Texture-Qualität abzugeben. Außerdem kann ich mich nur wiederholen: Hier handelt es sich um eine frühe Version der CryEngine 3 und sicher um nichts Finales!


Split99999 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war natürlich dennoch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, ich wollte damit nur zeigen wie sinnlos willkürliche Interpretationen sein können.


Dass du mich gerne indirekt zu provozieren versuchst, ist mir schon aufgefallen, aber wie ich schon sagte: Interpretieren darf man immer ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juni 2009)

boss3D



> Erstens wurde hier von einem Video und nicht von einem richtigen Game ein Screenshot gemacht, was die Qualität schon mal mindert


Ja, einwenig mindert das die Qualität sicher, aber nicht so sehr dass es nicht mehr zur Beurteilung taugt. Du hast es hier ja auch zur Beurteilung reingestellt. 



> und zweitens ist der Screenshot viel zu dunkel, um überhaupt sinnvolle Aussagen zur Texture-Qualität abzugeben.


Das finde ich nicht, reicht allemal. Komm schon 



> Außerdem kann ich mich nur wiederholen: Hier handelt es sich um eine frühe Version der CryEngine 3 und sicher um nichts Finales!


Ja, klar, aber du erwartest hoffentlich keine Wunder.


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht, reicht allemal. Komm schon


Dir ist schon afgefallen, dass das am Boden Wasser ist?! Und ansonsten sieht man ja nur die Rinde auf dem Baum links wirklich deutlich. Das Video ansich halte ich für Beweis genug, dass die Konsolenversion grafisch definitiv nicht irgendwo zwischen Low und Mid der PC Version liegen wird. Der Screen allerdings taugt nicht für eine ausführliche Bewertung.





Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, klar, aber du erwartest hoffentlich keine Wunder.


Wunder definitiv nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die PC-Version und die Konsolenversion lediglich darin wirklich unterscheiden werden, dass man am PC AA/AF aktivieren kann. Was Texturen/Beleuchtung/etc. angeht, gehe ich von einem annähernd gleichen Grafikniveau zwischen den Plattformen aus. 

Ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich in dem Fall irre. Spätestens bei Release werden wir es dann sehen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juni 2009)

In dem Video sieht man die Szene "First Light" aus Crysis. Und die sieht in dem Techdemo-Video deutlich schlechter aus als am PC mit Very High - gerade die Texturen und das LOD.


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

"First Light" ist nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt aus dem Video. Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf das, was man nicht aus Crysis 1 kennt. Ich rede ja auch die ganze Zeit von der CryEngine 3 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wunder definitiv nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die PC-Version und die Konsolenversion lediglich darin wirklich unterscheiden werden, dass man am PC AA/AF aktivieren kann. Was Texturen/Beleuchtung/etc. angeht, gehe ich von einem annähernd gleichen Grafikniveau zwischen den Plattformen aus.



Ich glaube nicht das der einzige Unterschied nur zwischen der Möglichkeit in Bezug auf AA/AF-Schaltung liegt. Ich glaube die Konsole schafft maximal die High-Einstellungen des PC´s, aber niemals die very High Einstellungen. Und dann kommt natürlich noch AA/AF hinzu.


----------



## ATImania (6. Juni 2009)

Die "High" Einstellungen werden schon verdammt schwer werden für die Xbox 360 und PS3! Es wird wohl eher so ein Medium/High mix werden. Das Texturen und Details auf Konsole und PC gleich sind ist technisch für die Konsolen unmöglich!!!


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Das Texturen und Details auf Konsole und PC gleich sind ist technisch für die Konsolen unmöglich!!!


Der war gut! Schon mal einen Grafikvergleich zwischen den CoD Versionen gesehen? Die CoD Engine ist zwar ressourcenschonender, als die CryEngine 2 / 3, aber technisch ist sicher nichts unmöglich ...

Crytek muss bei den Optimierungen nur völlig wo anders ansetzen, weil die Konsolen ja kaum Arbeitsspeicher haben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATImania (6. Juni 2009)

CoD hat auch auf dem PC kaum Hardware anforderungen!!! Treyarch und Infinity Ward haben beide sehr Hardware freundlich entwickelt in den letzten Jahren und eine Referenz war die Engine auch nie! Crysis ist aber Grafisch ein vorzeige Titel der ganz andere ressourcen beansprucht.

PC Spiele sehen meistens deutlich besser aus wie die Konsolen versionen da es von der Hardware her schon viel mehr möglichkeiten gibt. 

Du wirst Crysis 2 auf der Xbox 360 vielleicht mit 30 Fps mit "Mittel - Hoch" Details zocken können. Davon gehen ich jetzt schon zu 90% aus.


----------



## boss3D (7. Juni 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> eine Referenz war die Engine auch nie!


Ne, is klar. CoD 4 wurde sicher nur zum Spaß auf der damaligen E3 zum Spiel mit der besten Grafik gewählt, obwohl auch Crysis präsentiert wurde ...  


ATImania schrieb:


> CoD hat auch auf dem PC kaum Hardware anforderungen!!!


Schalt mal höherwertige AA-Modi hinzu und die meisten PCs gehen in die Knie. Nur weil CoD5 bei dir in vermutlich 800 x 600 / Medium flüssig läuft, sagt das garnichts aus.

Dass Lost Planet auf dem PC besser aussieht, lasse ich mir vielleicht noch einreden, aber wenn du dir einen wirklich aussagekräftigen Vergleich von Mass Effect ansiehst, wirst du feststellen, dass das Game auf der Xbox 360 mind. gleich gut, wenn nicht sogar besser aussieht. Je nach subjektivem Empfinden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Juni 2009)

Damit hier mal ruhe im Karton ist 

Crysis 2: PC-Version mit besserer Grafik als PS3 und Xbox 360 - Crysis 2, Cryengine 3, Grafik, PC, Xbox 360, PS3

Lasst boss3d doch seine Illusionen 

Ich würde auch niemals ins Konsolenlager wechseln, aber wayne!


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juni 2009)

E3 2009: Crytek Talks Crysis 2

IGN: E3 2009: Crytek Talks Crysis 2

Ein relativ interessantes Interview mit Cevat Yerli (Crytek Boss, lol). Seine wichtigste Aussage zum Thema zitier ich mal:



> [...]the PC version of Crysis 2 will look far better than the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions



Toll wa?!


----------



## MtvGames (7. Juni 2009)

Immer wollt ihr die herauragenste Grafik.Aber wenn das Spiel dann erscheint und es hat eine miese Performance,weil die Grafik  des Spiels herauragend ist,heult ihr herum und bewerte das Spiel schlecht.Das war schon bei Crysis 1 so.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2009)

MtvGames schrieb:


> Immer wollt ihr die herauragenste Grafik.Aber wenn das Spiel dann erscheint und es hat eine miese Performance,weil die Grafik  des Spiels herauragend ist,heult ihr herum und bewerte das Spiel schlecht.Das war schon bei Crysis 1 so.



Spätestens seid Crysis (1) dürfte jedem klar sein, das die Crysis-Serie die Hardware an ihre Grenzen bringt und auch bringen wird. Also wird auch nicht geheult sondern aufgerüstet.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Je nach subjektivem Empfinden.
> MfG, boss3D



mein Empfinden spricht da halt auch für den PC...
neue Hardware werde ich mir aber für Crysis 2 nicht kaufen, da zocke ich das game lieber auf niedriger detailstufe als dass ich mir für ein game neu hardware reinpack....

@Boss3D CoD 4 läuft auf meinem PC auch mit hohen AA-Modis flüssig und den schnellsten PC habe ich auch nicht


----------



## Player007 (8. Juni 2009)

Es gibt neue Infos zu Crysis 2.

Einmal einen mit unoffizielen Releasetermin des Shops "Gamestop" am 10. März 2010, dieser wurde aber noch nicht von offizieller Seite kommentiert. Desweiteren gab es Infos zu der Grafik auf den Konsolen und dem PC. Cevat Yerli sagte dort, z.B. das Crysis für die Konsolen fast identisch ist, da eine Konsole mehr GPU-Power als die andere hat und die andere mehr CPU-Power als die andere besitzt. Somit verpuffen die Unterschiede. Er sagte auch, das der PC nachwievor die beste Grafik bieten soll, weil einfach viel mehr Power genutzt werden kann.

Quelle: Crysis 2: Von Performance-Analysen und dem Releasetermin

Gruß


----------



## push@max (8. Juni 2009)

Bis März 2010 ist noch sehr lange hin und bis dahin werden hier im Forum viele Leute auf die kommende Grafikkarten-Generation von ATI oder Nvidia wechseln, während Xbox 360 und PS3 wahrscheinlich () noch die Hardware von 2005 bzw. 2007 nutzen.


----------



## boss3D (8. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an einen Release schon im März 2010. Mir kommt das viel zu früh vor ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Juni 2009)

Wahrscheinlich wird der Release einfach 100 mal verschoben


----------



## boss3D (9. Juni 2009)

Dirty4488 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird der Release einfach 100 mal verschoben


... oder es wird noch kürzer als Warhead. Der Trend bei guten Shootern scheint leider in die Richtung zu gehen _(siehe z.B. Resident Evil 5)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ... oder es wird noch kürzer als Warhead. Der Trend bei guten Shootern scheint leider in die Richtung zu gehen _(siehe z.B. Resident Evil 5)_.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Noch kürzer als Warhead. Es sollte doch mindestens die Länge von Crysis "1" haben.


----------



## mich (9. Juni 2009)

Zu eurer Diskusion wegen den FPS...
Ich zock Crysis "1" auf meiner Schrottkiste (siehe Signatur) mit 1280*1024 auf High mit (ich glaub 4x)AA und habe keine Probleme mit FPS. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich es nicht merke, wenn ich nur 10 FPS habe


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juni 2009)

Noch kürzer als Warhead?

Na wenn Crytek mein Geld nicht will, bitte


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Juni 2009)

Hab Crysis damals auch mit ner 8800 GT auf "high" durchgezockt (mit recht annehmbarer Performance, wie ich finde).

PS Crysis Warhead ist nur n kleines Addon und mehr wills auch nicht sein, denke ich.


----------



## push@max (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn es noch kürzer als Crysis sein sollte, werde ich dafür auf gar keinen Fall um die 50 Flocken ausgeben.

Irgendwo muss es auch mal eine Grenze nach unten mit der Spielzeit geben.


----------



## Player007 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, kürzer wird es auf keinem Fall, sonst wäre das wirklich viel zu kurz. Crytek verbessert die Spiele eig. immer, also wäre auch eine längere Spielzeit sehr wahrscheinlich.

Gruß


----------



## battle_fee (11. Juni 2009)

Genau so wie bei Modern Warfare 2. Da haben die Entwickler auch ne längere Story angekündigt..
Hauptsache die Story wird geil dann kann sie meinetwegen auch nur 10 stunden gehen...auf jeden Fall nicht so wie bei Far Cry 2 : 42 Stunden davon 40 Stunden Langeweile


----------



## Gott des Stahls (11. Juni 2009)

Crysis 2 sollte einfach Optimiert werden,so wie Warhead Optimiert wurde.
Warhead läuft bei mir auch mit einer viel besseren Performance als das Original Crysis.Wenn Crytek sich bemüht und die Fehler von Crysis und Warhead größtenteils ausmergelt wird das Spiel ganz bestimmt einschlagen wie ne Bombe.Dafür muss aber auch die Spielzeit stimmen.Und zu Boss3D:
Dass wir dich alle mit deiner XBox anschnautzen liegt auch daran dass du uns seitdem du die hast damit nervst dass du die Spiele "angeblich" besser als auf dem PC Spielen kannst.Egal was für ein Thema über Konsole und PC,du fängst gleich wieder mit deiner XBox anDabei steckt in dem Ding HW von 2006
Wenn Crysis 2 raus ist dann ist die HW da drinn auch schon 4-5 Jahre alt


mfG...


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Juni 2009)

mich schrieb:


> Zu eurer Diskusion wegen den FPS...
> Ich zock Crysis "1" auf meiner Schrottkiste (siehe Signatur) mit 1280*1024 auf High mit (ich glaub 4x)AA und habe keine Probleme mit FPS. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich es nicht merke, wenn ich nur 10 FPS habe



schließ mal nen 22" an und hau 1680x1050 rein dann wirste schon sehen das da nix mehr geht  dann noch very high und alles hoch dann wars das ^^


----------



## ATImania (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann Crysis noch so gerade zocken. Bis auf Shader-Qualität (Mittel) und Schatten (Niedrig) alles auf Hoch ohne AA in 1920x1080 mit Avg. ~24 Fps! Ich zocke auf einem 22" Samsung. 

Und wie gesagt, mein PC war dafür auch billiger wie eine PS3


----------



## push@max (11. Juni 2009)

Ich kaufe mir nach den Sommerferien erstmal eine zweite HD4870, mit Crossfire werde ich das Spiel dann nochmal spielen, dann aber mit ein bisschen mehr fps und Dampf


----------



## boss3D (11. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung, wann bei euch in Deutschland_ (bzw. deinem Bundesland)_ die Sommerferien sind, aber wenn die ungefähr gleichzeitig mit den Oberösterreichischen Sommerferien sind, dann kannst du auch gleich auf die HD5870 warten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juni 2009)

Die HD4870 ist dann aber wesentlich billiger wie eine 5870. Und sie soll ja einem Crossfire-Gespann dienen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juni 2009)

*@ push@max*

Zwei 512er-Karten für Crysis? Das schluckt schon ohne AA knapp 500 MiB. Der kleine Speicher bremst dein Gespann mit AA massiv aus. Nicht, damit du dich später ärgerst.


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2009)

Hier gibt es einen genauen Vergleich beider Engines (Cryengine 2 (PC) vs. Cryengine 3 (PS3 & X360)). 
Unterschiede sind schon sichtbar, z.B. besser Texturen auf dem PC und eine bessere Weitsicht.

CryEngine 3 gegen CryEngine 2: Detaillierter Videovergleich

Gruß


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ push@max*
> 
> Zwei 512er-Karten für Crysis? Das schluckt schon ohne AA knapp 500 MiB. Der kleine Speicher bremst dein Gespann mit AA massiv aus. Nicht, damit du dich später ärgerst.



Hmm...ich habe Crysis und Warhead auch mit AA gezockt (weiß nicht mehr genau, wie hoch AA eingestellt war, 4xAA aber 100%) , zwar nur in 1280x1024 aber denoch lief es ohne Probleme.

Meine Hoffnung auf einen Performance-Sprung beruht auf diesem  Combuterbase-Test.

Wie bereits gesagt wurde, möchte ich aus Kostengründen eine zweite HD4870 einsetzen, 
weil diese z.Z sehr günstig sind ( siehe meine News ).


----------



## Cionara (19. Juni 2009)

Ich kann wie immer nur empfehlen AA auszumachen und dafür edgeaa in der Config zu nutzen, kostet kaum performance und verdichtet Laub und Bäume und sowas zusätzlich zum kantenglätten, 4xAA kostet viel performance und da wirds Laub nicht verdichtet


----------



## razerkiller75 (21. Juni 2009)

mir hat aber wearhead nicht so gut gefallen also mit mein visat 64 bit system läuft das nur ganz schlecht und auf die 64 bit datein mit patch warte ich immer noch vergebens aber egal dafür hab ich ja wars und crysis 1 und 2 wird bestimmt in grafik  bestimmmt neue maßstäbe setzen mal gucken was crytek draus macht


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2009)

Im Startposting steht ja, das es möglich wäre, das es in Crysis 2 keine Aliens mehr geben soll. Nun das halte ich für ziemlich unrealistisch. Schließlich wurden die Aliens in Teil 1 nicht besiegt (meines Wissens), und ich glaube kaum das die aus langeweile wieder abgereißt sind. Außerdem gehören Aliens nun mal zu Crysis, da die Story so aufgebaut ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte persönlich nichts dagegen wenn diese blauen Mistviecher endlich weg sind


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Juni 2009)

ich auch nicht


----------



## boss3D (21. Juni 2009)

Das Ganze Ende lang von Crysis sieht man doch, wie über einem am Himmel riesige Alien-Armeen in Richtung Festland fliegen_ (einfach mal vom Flugzeugträger aus nach oben schauen)_. Wo sollten die hin sein, wenn es in Crysis 2 keine Aliens mehr gäbe?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

Haben nix zum Fressen gefunden und sind gestorben


----------



## Gott des Stahls (21. Juni 2009)

Ich Stimme Boss zu,wieso sollten die denn dann weg sein?Und ich wäre traurig wenn es keinen Aliens mehr in Crysis 2 geben würde
Die konnte man so hübsch opfern diese Opfer
Aber ich hoffe in Crysis 2 muss man nicht so unmilitärisch auf passanten schießen die nen Aufstand machen,das würde ja nun gar nicht passen,zumal Phsyco in Warhead ja schon durchgedreht ist als ein Soldat beim Fall von der Brücke starb...

MfG...


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

Na klar gehören die zu Crysis, sie haben mich aber schon immer genervt. In C1 und in WH...


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2009)

Crysis wäre nicht Crysis ohne die Aliens. Ich erhoffe mir beim zweiten Teil sogar neue, größere, bessere, schwerer zu besiegendere Aliens.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juni 2009)

Die Aliens sind doch ne nette Abwechslung. Nur Koreaner abknallen bringts nicht.


----------



## boss3D (25. Juni 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Aliens sind doch ne nette Abwechslung. Nur Koreaner abknallen bringts nicht.


Genau. Für Mensch gegen Mensch gibts ja die CoDs. Gerade die Aliens haben Crysis zu was Anderem / Besonderem gemacht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sash (25. Juni 2009)

naja ich persöhnlich mochte die viecher auch nicht. vorallem die sache in deren raumschiff/höhle ohne schwerkraft kotze mich an. auch wenn sie am ende überlebt haben, kann gerne drauf verzichten.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Juli 2009)

*Threadausgrab*
Ich will die Aliens auch wieder haben.Aber die sind 100% bei Crysis 2 wieder da.Wieso auch nicht,die wurden nicht besiegt und um die geht es ja Hauptsächlich in Crysis


----------



## thysol (23. Juli 2009)

Crysis 2 wird glaube ich Grafisch der Hammer. Ich hoffe dass es auch fette Texturmods dafuer gibt damit 2 GB VRAM Karten endlich einen Sinn machen. Selbst wenn die Grafik aufem PC nicht so viel besser sein wird als auf den Konsolen wird es bestimmt Mods geben die die Grafik aufpolieren. Da koennen Konsolen mit 256MB VRAM nicht mithalten.


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2009)

Bessere Grafik und schlechtere Performance ... 

Mods wird es definitiv geben. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass die aktuellen Crysis Mods mit Crysis 2 kompatibel sind.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal für Crysis 2 + Texturmods sollte man 4 Gibyte VRAM einkalkulieren
Also Marsch Quatros  kaufen gehe Leute


----------



## thysol (23. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für Crysis 2 + Texturmods sollte man 4 Gibyte VRAM einkalkulieren
> Also Marsch Quatros  kaufen gehe Leute



Warum nicht? Crysis 2 muss der Hammer aussehen mit Texturmods. Ich spare jetzt schon fuer vielleicht ein SLI Gespann bestehend aus 2 * GTX 360 nur fuer Crysis 2.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß dein Geld für ein  einziges Spiel auszugeben
Ich für meinen Teil werde mir nur eine GTX360/GTX380 kaufen,die Performance wird reichen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für Crysis 2 + Texturmods sollte man 4 Gibyte VRAM einkalkulieren
> Also Marsch Quatros  kaufen gehe Leute



Aber klar, sonst noch Wünsche


----------



## thysol (23. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dein Geld für ein  einziges Spiel auszugeben
> Ich für meinen Teil werde mir nur eine GTX360/GTX380 kaufen,die Performance wird reichen.



Ist doch meine sache wofuer ich mein Geld ausgebe oder?
In deinen Augen ist wohl jeder mit schneller Hardware ein Schwachkopf.
Ein Core i7 braucht man auch nicht unbedingt aber manche Leute kaufen ihn trotzdem. Wenn man dass alles so sieht dann macht ein Porsche auch keinen sinn da ja ein Polo reicht. Es gibt halt Freaks wie mich die fuer nur ein Spiel neue Hardware kaufen, was dagegen?Woher bist du dir eigentlich so sicher dass eine 360 ausreichen wird?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. Juli 2009)

Weil ich mir im Leben kein SLI holen würde.Zu Teuer.Zu heiß.Zu Unnütz.
Zudem hab ich gesagt dass es eine GTX360 ODER eine GTX380 sein  soll.ggf. auch eine HD5870,das muss man halt sehen.Und wieso sollte ich mir ne Fette Burner HW holen wenn ich das Spiel höchstwahrscheinlich in zwei Tagen durch hab?Sowas IST eindeutig verückt


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hole mir gar keine GT300 Karte. Läuft Crysis2 auf meiner GTX285 nicht mindestens genau so gut wie Crysis ist, dann schieb ich Crytek das Spiel in den Ort wo die Sonne niemals scheint


----------



## Xrais (23. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hole mir gar keine GT300 Karte. Läuft Crysis2 auf meiner GTX285 nicht mindestens genau so gut wie Crysis ist, dann schieb ich Crytek das Spiel in den Ort wo die Sonne niemals scheint




ich glaube schon das crysis 2 mit der gtx285 ordentlich läuft ,nur glaube ich nicht das es mit ner 380gtx unter DX11 noch gut auf maximum läuft , das war bei jeder karten generation so das die ersten modelle für die neue DX Schnittstelle für die tonne waren , warum sollte das nach geschätzen 4-5 fehlschlägen besser werden ?


----------



## thysol (23. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Weil ich mir im Leben kein SLI holen würde.Zu Teuer.Zu heiß.Zu Unnütz.
> Zudem hab ich gesagt dass es eine GTX360 ODER eine GTX380 sein  soll.ggf. auch eine HD5870,das muss man halt sehen.Und wieso sollte ich mir ne Fette Burner HW holen wenn ich das Spiel höchstwahrscheinlich in zwei Tagen durch hab?Sowas IST eindeutig verückt



SLI ist heute ausgereifter als frueher. Dass Spiel hat man zwar vielleicht in 2 Tagen durch aber mit den MP verbringe ich bestimmt 500 Stunden. Ich glaube fuer dich ist jeder verrueckt der eine GTX 295 oder einen Core i7 hat.
CRYSIS 2


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Rein fürs Gamen? Ja definitiv verrückt oder zu viel Geld am Konto


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2009)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern auch mal an: Für ein einziges Spiel neue Hardware kaufen, ist verrückt! Punkt.

Es ist aber auch genauso verrückt, jetzt schon darüber zu spekulieren, mit welcher Hardware das Game wie laufen könnte. Wartet doch lieber mal Benchmarks_ (und zwar offizielle!)_ ab ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## thysol (23. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Rein fürs Gamen? Ja definitiv verrückt oder zu viel Geld am Konto



Bin Schueler (also ein armer Schlucker) aber ich gebe mein Geld fuer nichts anderes aus. Es gibt doch viele Leute die nur wegen Crysis aufgeruestet haben. Ausserdem gibt es viele die ihre flotte Hardware nur zum Gamen benutzten.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Bin Schueler (also ein armer Schlucker) aber ich gebe mein Geld fuer nichts anderes aus. Es gibt doch viele Leute die nur wegen Crysis aufgeruestet haben. Ausserdem gibt es viele die ihre flotte Hardware nur zum Gamen benutzten.



Gerade als Schüler würde ich mein Geld nicht nur für neue Hardware ausgeben

Lieber ein paar mal ordentlich feiern. Jung ist man schließlich nur einmal


----------



## thysol (23. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern auch mal an: Für ein einziges Spiel neue Hardware kaufen, ist verrückt! Punkt.
> 
> Es ist aber auch genauso verrückt, jetzt schon darüber zu spekulieren, mit welcher Hardware das Game wie laufen könnte. Wartet doch lieber mal Benchmarks_ (und zwar offizielle!)_ ab ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Fuer ein einziges Spiel neue Hardware kaufen ist also verrueckt. Lass mich doch machen. Es gibt Leute die noch teurere Hardware kaufen nur um 3D Mark Rekorde zu brechen. Ich wuerde dass nicht tun aber ich sage auch nicht dass dass verrueckt ist. Ich hasse es wenn hier Leute im Forum immer alles besser wissen muessen. Ich sage doch auch nicht deine XBOX ist ein Dreck weil man die nicht uebertakten kann, tunen kann oder AA/AF aktivieren kann. Fuer mich ist eine XBOX tot langweilig. Ich lasse dich aber trotztem machen ohne irgendwelche bescheuerten Kommentare abgeben zu muessen.

Wenn ich beratung brauche was verrueckt ist und was nicht dann werde ich euch schon fragen.


----------



## boss3D (24. Juli 2009)

Hier gehts aber nicht darum, was die Geräte können, nicht können, oder was wir davon halten, sonder darum, wie manche Leute ihr Geld "investieren". Wenn dir ein 6 h Spiel _(wenn nicht sogar weniger im SP) _ein paar 100er Wert ist, dann kauf dir deine ach so tolle High-End Hardware, aber warte vernünftigerweise wenigstens, bis das Game auch wirklich erschienen ist und man weiß, was in etwa erforderlich ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Juli 2009)

Es sollte wohl jedem selbst überlassen sein, wofür er sein Geld aus gibt.
Ich finde es gar nicht gut das ihr hier Leute dafür kritisiert 

Aber so langsam sollte es auch wieder back to topic gehen


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber nicht darum, was die Geräte können, nicht können, oder was wir davon halten, sonder darum, wie manche Leute ihr Geld "investieren". Wenn dir ein 6 h Spiel _(wenn nicht sogar weniger im SP) _ein paar 100er Wert ist, dann kauf dir deine ach so tolle High-End Hardware, aber warte vernünftigerweise wenigstens, bis das Game auch wirklich erschienen ist und man weiß, was in etwa erforderlich ist ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich warte erstmal auf benchmarks aber dann rueste ich auf. Bis dahin sollte meine 4870 es tun.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. Juli 2009)

BTT
Leider gibt es wohl keine neuen Infos des im Moment von mir am meisten erwarteten Spiels


----------



## Player007 (25. Juli 2009)

Ne im Moment ist es ruhig geworden, aber es wird bestimmt nicht lange mehr mit neuen Infos dauern, vielleicht gibts ja auf der Gamescom was neues, mal abwarten 

Gruß


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. Juli 2009)

Ja die Gamescom ist meine große Hoffnung
Warten wirs ab.Crysis 2 wird gewiss mal wieder ein knaller


----------



## eVoX (25. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ja die Gamescom ist meine große Hoffnung
> Warten wirs ab.Crysis 2 wird gewiss mal wieder ein knaller



Grafisch ganz bestimmt, aber Story mäßig?


----------



## thysol (25. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Grafisch ganz bestimmt, aber Story mäßig?



Die Story wird glube ich mal was anderes. Crysis 2 soll ja hauptsaechlich in einer Stadt spielen, sieht jedenfalls im trailer so aus. Das ist mal was anderes als immer nur Dschungel.


----------



## Player007 (25. Juli 2009)

Es gibt neue Infos zu den Veröffentlichungstermin: Es erscheint nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. Das war aber auch zu erwarten, da Crysis 1 auch einen längeren Entwicklungszeitraum hatte.

Crysis 2-Release: Veröffentlichung des Crytek-Shooters nicht mehr in diesem Jahr

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Ist das nicht schon lange klar?!
Das es erst so Mitte 2010 erscheinen wird?


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juli 2009)

Ich will C2 eh nur mit ner GTX 360 spielen. Die hol ich mir allerdings erst im Frühjahr. Passt also. :p


----------



## Player007 (12. August 2009)

Heute gibt es neue Infos zur Cryengine 3 und zu Crysis 2.
Es heißt nun, das es bald wahrscheinlich eine DX11 Version der Cryengine 3 geben wird, welche dann auch in Crysis seine Verwendung finden soll.
Dadurch wird der Unterschied zu den DX9 Konsolen hervorgerufen 

Cryengine 3: DirectX-11-Version kommt angeblich bald, Crysis 2 vermutlich ebenfalls DX11 - Cryengine 3, DirectX 11, Siggraph

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2009)

Als ich das gelesen hab, war ich doch etwas verwundert. Ich war die ganze Zeit der Meinung, das die CryEngine 3, als auch Crysis 2 eh schon auf DX11 setzen, bzw. es von Anfang doch so geplant war.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. August 2009)

Yeah,auf der gamescom werden höchstwahrscheinlich die ersten Spielescenen von Crysis 2 zu sehen sein


----------



## Player007 (20. August 2009)

Auf der Gamescom wurde der neue Nanosuit (N2) vorgestellt.
Verbesserungen sind in dem folgenden Link (english) zu lesen:
http://www.crynetsystems.com/files/NanoBrochure_final_small.pdf

Bilder gibt es im Startpost, auf der PCGH-Main oder auf Crynetsystems:

Crytek enthüllt den Crysis Nanosuite 2 auf der Gamescom - Nanosuite 2, Crysis 2, Crytek, Crynet Systems, Gamescom

Crynet | Systems

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (20. August 2009)

Echt ganz schön aufgeblasen


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Das ist eine der wenigen Sachen in denen er sich mal irrt.


Ich denke nicht, dass ich mich in diesem Punkt irre, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass es Ansichtssache ist, ob ArmAII, oder Crysis die bessere Grafik hat. 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man, objektiv betrachtet, Stalker CS, ArmAII und Crysis locker in einem Satz nennen, wenn man von der Grafik spricht. Bei Crysis sind es wohl eher der Ruf und die jahrelange Hysterie, die den Usern im Gedächtnis geblieben sind.

Clear Sky mit DX10.1-AA, den God-Rays und den maximalen Settings ist grafisch eine Wucht, das steht außer Frage. Genauso sieht es mit ArmAII mit SSAA in den maximalen Settings aus. Seht euch vor allem mal die Screens auf den verlinkten Seiten an und dann sagt mir nochmal, dass Crysis da ohne jede Zweifel besser aussehen würde ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. September 2009)

Seh ich ähnlich. Unterm Strich ist Crysis natürlich immernoch die Grafikreferenz für Videospiele, da es weniger grafische Schwächen hat als ARMA 2 und Clear Sky.


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Unterm Strich ist Crysis natürlich immernoch die Grafikreferenz für Videospiele, da es weniger grafische Schwächen hat als ARMA 2 und Clear Sky.


Ja, solange wir wirklich nur von Crysis und nicht auch von Warhead _(einige Schwachstellen bei den Texturen)_ reden, hast du Recht, aber wirklich absetzen kann sich Crysis doch auch nur, wenn man Rygels Texturmod in Kombination mit der Mster-Config, oder dem Real-Lifesis Mod installiert ...

Crysis in der Verkaufsversion muss sch zumindest meiner Meinung nach den Grafikthron mit den anderen beiden genannten Spielen teilen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. September 2009)

Kommen ja ne Menge leckere Spiele auf uns zu  

Crysis 2 wird natürlich auch gekauft


----------



## nyso (2. September 2009)

Ich freu mich besonders auf den Multiplayer Crysis und Crysis Warhead konnten mich im Singleplayer nur grafisch überzeugen. Die Story war voll fürn Ars**


----------



## kero81 (3. September 2009)

[FGC]- Kero freut sich auch meeeeeeeeeeega auf crysis 2, besonders auf den multiplayer modus, aber nicht auf die neuen crysis2 cheater!!!! I HATE CHEATER!!!


----------



## nyso (3. September 2009)

Oh ja, bei Wars sind es wenigstens schon wenige Cheater. Aber bei 2 werden es sicher wieder viele am Anfang.....


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2009)

Wenn die bei Crysis 2 das mit Punkbuster endlich zu einhundert Prozent in den Griff bekommen, dann zocke ich das vielleicht sogar multiplayer.


----------



## kero81 (5. September 2009)

ähm nyso???? wenige cheater??? lol ne dem ist leider nicht so...
@ two-face zu einhundert prozent wird das NIE sicher sein...leider.


----------



## Mentos.DE (9. September 2009)

Also mir als Gelegenheitsspieler sind in Wars noch keine Cheater begegnet 
Und naja, auf den MP steh ich nicht so, nur zum Spaß dafür Maps im Editor zu basteln und dann die Nanosuitmodifikationen "etwas" zu verstärken geht um so mehr ab


----------



## Player007 (16. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt neuen INPUT:
Ein Video der Cryengine 3 ^^
News: CryEngine 3 - Beeindruckendes Video des Crysis 2-Motors | PC | Action | GameStar.de

Gruß


----------



## dodo88 (16. Oktober 2009)

die grafik ist einfach zu geil ^^


----------



## thysol (16. Oktober 2009)

dodo88 schrieb:


> die grafik ist einfach zu geil ^^



zustimm
Hoffentlich laeuft Crysis 2 mit einer 5870 in Enthusiast fluessig.


----------



## dodo88 (16. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ne hd 4890 toxic un zocke auf nen 17 zoll bei 1280 *1024 das müsste eigentlich ganz gut laufen ^^


----------



## Two-Face (16. Oktober 2009)

Na laut den ersten Videos läuft das locker auf einer HD5870 flüssig. 
Ich hoffe aber dass dem immernoch so ist, wenn das Spiel draußen ist. Crysis 1 ist zur Entwicklungszeit mit einer GeForce 7900 GTX bestimmt besser gelaufen als die endgültige Version.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoff nur mal das das Game mit ner GTX285 auf den höchsten Einstellungen halbwegs läuft. 
Solangs nicht schlimmer wird wie der erste Teil :X


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hoff nur mal das das Game mit ner GTX285 auf den höchsten Einstellungen halbwegs läuft.
> Solangs nicht schlimmer wird wie der erste Teil :X



Ich glaube nicht das es mit ner besseren Grafik, auch besser läuft  

Brauchst bestimmt ne HD5870, oder besser 2


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Oktober 2009)

Nee eher nen GT300, ATI ist bäh.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich Nvidia kenne werden die Karten 

1. doppelt so teuer bei gleicher Leistung
2. doppelt soviel stromverbrauch 
3. und haben nen hässlichen lauten Kühler 

Die HD58er ist schon eine sehr gelungene Karte  


Dafür haben es Nvidiauser  den besseren Treibern  =/


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Oktober 2009)

Also bis jetzt waren meine ATI Karten deutlich lauter als die von nvidia. =D
Und der Preis spielt mal nicht so ne große Rolle, irgendwann wird auch der GT300 billiger werden.


----------



## yello7676 (17. Oktober 2009)

meine alte ati hat beim starten wie ein staubsauger angehört und meine jetztige nvidia karte ist kaum hörbar


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

nö die nvidia karten zumindest meine 9800gtx+ höhrt sich auch so an weil des bios kurz die Karte auf volllast laufen lässt --> sprich auch den Kühler. 

Stell mal bei deiner nvidia graka den Lüfter mit Precision oder wied das heißt auf 100% ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Oktober 2009)

Das machen die neuen nv Karten aber nicht mehr.


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

wird zeit das was neues kommt 

aber meine reicht bei ner guten ^CPU+ Mainboard


----------



## Player007 (17. Oktober 2009)

Leute, hier geht es um Crysis 2 und nicht um NV oder AMD 
B2T ^^

Gruß


----------



## hempsmoker (17. Oktober 2009)

Und auf meiner noch relativ frischen 4870 1gig, zwar nich unbedingt auf enthusiast, aber auf sehr hoch *bet*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

enthusiast und sehr hoch ist das gleiche


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2009)

Also Crysis 2 wird bestimmt wieder nen Bomben Grafik haben gar keine Frage, aber da sollte es jetz noch ne gute Story geben. Das mit der Story hat ja bei Crysis und Warhead nicht wirklich geklappt.


----------



## Namaker (10. November 2009)

Story ist mir total egal, solange das Gameplay gut ist. Und da konnten Crysis + Warhead wirklich glänzen.


----------



## boss3D (10. November 2009)

Kann mir mal einer verraten, was an der Story von Crysis eigentlich schlecht sein soll? Ich fand die immer ganz gut ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2009)

Die Crysis von Story ist weder gut noch schlecht; Durchschnitt halt.
Allerdings leidet das Spiel unter seiner eigenen Popularität, denn während sich die Protagonisten im Spiel die Köpfe darüber zerbrechen, wer oder was für die seltsamen Ereignisse auf der Insel verantwortlich ist, weiß das der Spieler schon längst.


----------



## Xel'Naga (14. November 2009)

Wo kann man in Crysis sehen welche Version es ist?
Ich habe glaube ich schon eine Updates durchgeführt, aber bin mir nicht sicher...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. November 2009)

Also ich fand die Story von Crysis auch weder gut noch schlecht, normal eben.


----------



## Cionara (18. November 2009)

Hab zuletzt das normale Crysis mit Real Lifesis in schön dunklem Raum mit 5.1 Sound auf großem Fernseher durchgezockt da kam es rüber, wie ein guter Actionfilm halt. Und Warhead fandte ich auch immer spaßig mit Psycho.


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Wo kann man in Crysis sehen welche Version es ist?
> Ich habe glaube ich schon eine Updates durchgeführt, aber bin mir nicht sicher...



Normalerweise im Hauptmenü am oberen (oder unteren) Bildschirmrand, aber wenn du 1.1, 1.2 und 1.21 installiert hast, bist du auf dem sicheren Weg - v.a. da vor der Installation angezeigt wird, ob entsprechender Patch schon installiert ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2009)

Das schöne ist ja, das Crysis Warhead mit dem 1.2 Patch ausversehen "gecrackt" wurde. Man kann wenn man die 64Bit exe (nach 1.2 Patch) startet auch ohne CD Spielen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Ging das nicht schon vor dem Patch?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ging das nicht schon vor dem Patch?



Nö, erst mit dem Patch kam ja 64Bit hinzu ^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

Wie lange dauert das bloß noch bis Crysis 2 rauskommt? Ich kann auch das nicht mehr erwarten.
Wird bestimmt HAMMER!


----------



## thysol (21. November 2009)

Ich frage mich was besser im Multiplayer ist (sein wird), Modern Warfare 2 oder Crysis 2?


----------



## joraku (21. November 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was besser im Multiplayer ist (sein wird), Modern Warfare 2 oder Crysis 2?



Battlefield Bad Company 2 

Ich hoffe in Crysis Wars 2 gibt es auch die Möglichkeiten Gebäude aus Beton zu zerstören.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (21. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass es auch für die Xbox 360 kommen wird, denn ich will nicht für jeden Crysis Teil einen neue HighEnd-PC zusammenbauen müssen, der mir dann bei maximalen Settings ~20 FPS liefert ...
> 
> Außerdem läuft GTA IV auf der 360er super. Die Probleme liegen mal wieder nur an der PC Version.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


GTA IV ist besser auf den PC.GTA IV läuft bei mir ohne Problem.
Und  *Crysis 2 wird bestimmt das Game 2010.*


----------



## hempsmoker (21. November 2009)

Und sieht im Vergleich zum PC auf der xbox oder ps3 bestimmt sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. November 2009)

crysis 2 wird ultra krass nicht nur wegen der Grafik, aber ich hoffe mal dass es mehr häuserkampf gibt anstatt unrealisticher Alien müll, auch wenn sie geol aussehn


----------



## Wendigo (21. November 2009)

Ich aknn den Thread zu Crysis 1 nicht finden und daher stell ich meine Frage mal hier.

Ist in Crysis nur ne max. Auflösung von 1600*1200 möglich?

Ich hätte mal schwören können, dass 1920*1200 drin waren, aber da ich das Spiel schon ne weile nicht mehr gespielt habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Also, woran liegts?


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich aknn den Thread zu Crysis 1 nicht finden und daher stell ich meine Frage mal hier.
> 
> Ist in Crysis nur ne max. Auflösung von 1600*1200 möglich?
> 
> ...



Häh?? Was hast du für einen Monitor? 1920 x 1200 kann man auf jeden Fall einstellen.


----------



## Wendigo (22. November 2009)

Ich hab en 24" Zoll Monitor und ich kann in anderen Spielen 100% diese Auflösung fahren.
Nur hier gehts eben nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

Das ist ja sehr komisch. Evtl. hilf eine Neuinstallation??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2009)

oder Auflösung einfach in die config eintragen


----------



## Wendigo (22. November 2009)

Und wo soll ich diese finden.

Hab bisher ne config.dat gefunden, aber wenn ich diese mit em Editor öffne, dann zeigt er mir nur wirre Zeichen an.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2009)

Eigene Datein, bzw unter Win7 Dokumente \My Games\Crysis\game.cfg


----------



## Wendigo (22. November 2009)

-- [Game-Configuration]
-- Attention: This file is re-generated by the system! Editing is not recommended! 
cl_bob = 1
cl_controllersensitivity = 45
cl_invertController = 0
cl_invertMouse = 0
cl_sensitivity = 45
cl_voice_volume = 1
dt_enable = 0
g_blood = 1
g_buddyMessagesIngame = 1
g_displayIgnoreList = 1
g_enableAlternateIronSight = 0
g_PSTutorial_Enabled = 1
g_quickGame_map = "multiplayer/ia/armada"
g_quickGame_min_players = 1
g_quickGame_mode = "InstantAction"
g_quickGame_prefer_favorites = 1
g_quickGame_prefer_lan = 1
g_quickGame_prefer_mycountry = 1
g_startFirstTime = 0
hud_crosshair = 6
hud_showAllObjectives = 0
hud_subtitles = 0
i_forcefeedback = 1
i_mouse_smooth = 0
net_enable_voice_chat = 1
r_Brightness = 0.5
r_Contrast = 0.5
r_Fullscreen = 1
r_Gamma = 1
r_Height = 1200
r_MotionBlurShutterSpeed = 0.015
r_VSync = 1
r_Width = 1600
s_DialogVolume = 1
s_MusicVolume = 0.6
s_SFXVolume = 1
sys_spec_GameEffects = 4
sys_spec_MotionBlur = 4
sys_spec_ObjectDetail = 4
sys_spec_Particles = 4
sys_spec_Physics = 4
sys_spec_PostProcessing = 4
sys_spec_Shading = 4
sys_spec_Shadows = 4
sys_spec_Sound = 4
sys_spec_Texture = 4
sys_spec_VolumetricEffects = 4
sys_spec_Water = 4


Muss ich da einfach nur 1600 durch 1920 ersetzen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2009)

r_Width = 1600 ist die Breite
r_Height = 1200 die höhe.


----------



## Wendigo (22. November 2009)

Fährt er denn dann auch die Auflösung?
Ich kann die Auflösung immer noch nicht auswählen, aber bei aktueller Auflösung steht eben 1920*1200.

Erkenn nicht wirklich, ob das nun ne andere Auflösung ist....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2009)

wenn das in der config eingestellt ist, kannst du daran nichts mehr ändern.
Dann wird nur noch die Auflösung genutzt.


----------



## Player007 (2. Januar 2010)

Es gibt neue Infos/ Vermutungen über den Handlungsort und über den Releasetermin.

Bei dem Handlungs wird vermutet das es nicht im Dschungel spielen wird (war ja eig. auch klar). Dafür mehr in der Stadt.

Zu dem Releasetermin gibt es Infos, das Crysis 2 in der zweiten Jahreshälfte erscheinen wird.

Allgemein: Crysis 2: 'Eine andere Art von Dschungel' - 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Allgemein-Spiel Crysis 2

Gruß


----------



## Broiler (3. Januar 2010)

Die größte und interesanteste Frage ist werde ich einen neuen Rechner brauchen, aber auf der 360 und der PS 3 läuft Crysis 2, es sieht gut aus und ruckelt nicht. Beide Konsolen sind dem PC Hardware technisch unterlegen, also muss ein hoher Dual-Core oder eine einfacher Quad-Core und min. 2 besser 4 Gb Ram genügen. Eine PS3 nutzet eine starke Graifkkarte was man auch in den Vergleichen 3060 vs. PS 3 sieht, damit könnte Crysis 2 sogar gleiche oder leicht höhere Anforderungen stellen wie Teil 1. Crytek wird auch gelernt haben das Teil 1 zu gut für 2007 war sogar 2009 schaffen High-End PC´s Crysis nicht mit U-High und vollem AA. Also wird es spannend wie viel Teil 2 fordern wird und ob ein Rechner von 2009 eine Chance hat


----------



## Broiler (3. Januar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Fährt er denn dann auch die Auflösung?
> Ich kann die Auflösung immer noch nicht auswählen, aber bei aktueller Auflösung steht eben 1920*1200.
> 
> Erkenn nicht wirklich, ob das nun ne andere Auflösung ist....



Du musst die Datei erstmal auf den Desktop kopieren da Windows keine gesicherten Ordner ändern will, dann änderst du alles, speicherst das Dokument und tauschst es mit dem Orginal, jetzt müsste alles klappen, wenn ein Fehler auftritt setzt Crysis alles wieder zurück, sollte dein Rechner abschmieren  ich war´s nicht . Bei mir klappt´s.


----------



## hempsmoker (3. Januar 2010)

Es gibt da so n schönen Edit-Button um Doppelpostings zu vermeiden . 

BTT: Das Spiel wird bestimmt auf den heutigen PCs laufen, bin da recht zuversichtlich, zumal ich auch keinen Bock habe schon wieder aufzurüsten .


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2010)

Ja laufen wird es bestimmt auf aktuellen PCs.. wie es dann aber aussieht ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2010)

Bald gibt's wieder den Crysis Hype :O


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2010)

^ Der ist schon da. 

Wahrscheinlich gibt es unterschiedliche Versionen des Spiels.
Die Engines der PS3 sowie der XBox360 werden modifiziert sein, die für PC's allerdings die volle Leistung bereithalten.


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, crytek hatte doch mal ein video vorgestellt in dem man alle drei Versionen der engine beim realtime rendern gesehen hat.


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2010)

Echt?
Ich dachte da sind nur die Versionen der PS3 und der XBox360 zu sehen.


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir noch 100%ig sicher, aber ich meine ja.


EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSlsOQsVxPU Das ist nur Xbox 360 und Playstation 3. 
Ich meine es gibt auch ein Video wo die sich im Dschungel befinden.


EDIT2: Ach ja, wird die Engine wieder so hardware lastig? Quadcore Unterstüzung?


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2010)

Prozessorlastig war _Crysis_ ja nicht, nur Grafiklastig


----------



## Player007 (3. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch 100%ig sicher, aber ich meine ja.
> 
> 
> EDIT: YouTube - CryEngine 3 GDC 09 Trailer- Uncut and Buffed up! ps360 HD Das ist nur Xbox 360 und Playstation 3.
> ...



Ich nehme mal an, das vier Kerne unterstützt werden, Crytek nutzt ja eig. die vorhandene Hardware immer sehr gut aus (oft auch zu viel^^).

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2010)

Naja, Prozessoren wurden beim ersten _Crysis_ nicht richtig ausgenutzt - oft waren zwei Kerne schneller als vier, auch wenn im Vorfeld berichtet wurde, _Crysis_ würde über die Zahl der Rechenwerke hinweg skalieren.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2010)

Es wäre mittlerweile aber eine wirklich schwache Leistung von Crytek, sollte Crysis 2 keine Quadcores unterstützen. In diesem Punkt kann man sich eigentlich sicher sein.
Unterstützung für Hexa-Core, das wär doch mal was


----------



## Player007 (4. Januar 2010)

Alleine das es bei den Konsolen mindestens 3 Kerne gibt, müsste es hier auch so sein. Und siehe GTA IV, da skaliert auch noch der 4. Kern besser 

Gruß


----------



## iGreggy (4. Januar 2010)

Denke auch das Crytek da nicht schlampen wird. Sie sagten ja mal sie wollen/werden die PS3 an ihre Grenze treiben. Das heißt sie müssen schon mit 6 Kernen arbeiten (oder waren es 7?). Da wird es ja wohl nicht in Zeiten von Core i7 so schwer sein 4 zu nutzen.


----------



## Nomad (4. Januar 2010)

hoffe das wird wieder so geil wie der erste


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

Minimale Systemanforderungen sind wahrscheinlich ein Hexa Core mit 6x3,5 GHz, 12 GB RAM, und ein CF aus zwei HD5970 Karten^^
So irgendwie wirds wohl werden...



PS: Nein es ist afaik noch nix bekannt.


----------



## Low (4. Januar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Minimale Systemanforderungen sind wahrscheinlich ein Hexa Core mit 6x3,5 GHz, 12 GB RAM, und ein CF aus zwei HD5970 Karten^^
> So irgendwie wirds wohl werden...
> 
> 
> ...




Der einzigste unterschied wird bestimmt nur DX11 sein, sonst wird sich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> oft waren zwei Kerne schneller als vier


Laut CB läuft Crysis am schnellsten mit einem Single-Core ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Laut CB läuft Crysis am schnellsten mit einem Single-Core ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



WTF?  
Mmh, da muss irgendetwas mit ihrem Benchmark nicht in Ordnung gewesen sein. Oder war es ein auf 4 Ghz übertakteter, ist ja in der Tabelle nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> WTF?
> Mmh, da muss irgendetwas mit ihrem Benchmark nicht in Ordnung gewesen sein. Oder war es ein auf 4 Ghz übertakteter, ist ja in der Tabelle nicht zu erkennen.


Es war ein QX9770 @ 4 GHz bei dem nur 1 Kern aktiviert war, wie du unter Testsystem nachlesen kannst ...  

Trotzdem müsste das Spiel mit einem echten Single-Core theoretisch schneller laufen, als mit einem gleichgetakten Mehrkern-Prozi, wenn der Bench stimmt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2010)

Uups, übersehen. 
Naja, bei 4 GHz ist es klar. Aber wer hat den einen damaligen Single Core auf 4 Ghz? Das ganze ist vielleicht ein bisschen unrealistisch. Außerdem war es ja ein QuadCore, nur das drei deaktiviert waren. Die Architekrur bleibt ja gleich.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2010)

^^ Trotzdem zeigt der Bench, denke ich, ganz gut, wie es wirklich um die MultiCore-Optimierung von Cryteks Vorzeigetitel steht ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2010)

Naja, bis jetzt hat im "SpielePC" ja immer die Grafikkarte limitiert.


----------



## Cionara (8. Januar 2010)

Hab grad mal reingeguckt und was bei mir imo los ist passt genau zur letzten Antwort.
Bei mir limitiert der Quadcore (dank der neuen HD5870) und steige jetzt auf 
einen schneller getakteten Dualcore um, da Crysis ja eh nur Single-Core optimiert ist.


----------



## joraku (9. Januar 2010)

WoW!
Ich hätte den Quadcore behalten. VIelleicht ist es bei Crysis 2 ja anders und die HD5870 limitiert wieder.


----------



## psyphly (9. Januar 2010)

nach durchlesen des threads hab ich den eindruck, dass es eine konsolen vs. pc pro/kontra diskussionsrunde ist. aber habt ihr konsolenliebhaber mal darüber nachgedacht, dass man mit einem controller garkeine egoshooter spielen kann? nur mal angenommen zwei leute würden gegeneinander ein COD deathmatch daddeln. einer an seiner PS3 oder Xbox und der andere am PC mit maus und tastatur. wer würde gewinnen?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Januar 2010)

Der, der besser gamen kann oder der, der mehr Glück hat^^


----------



## psyphly (9. Januar 2010)

na wenn der mit dem controller den anderen mit maus+tastatur abzieht, fress ich nen besen. man kann mit einem controller niemals so direkt und präzise steuern wie mit der maus. und zum thema grafikqualität im direkten vergleich wurde ja auch schon genug gesagt. konsolen sind für viele spiele klasse. medium einlegen und spielen. aber sie werden halt alt und lassen sich nicht aufrüsten. daher ist die konsolenumsetzung von crysis 2 auf der xbox grafiktechnisch am limit. was beim ersten teil auch so war.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Januar 2010)

Naja mal schauen was diese CryEngine 3 so kann, vielleicht ist sie ja nicht so ganz der Resourcenfresser.^^


----------



## Rizzard (9. Januar 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> aber habt ihr konsolenliebhaber mal darüber nachgedacht, dass man mit einem controller garkeine egoshooter spielen kann?



Was für ein Kommentar



psyphly schrieb:


> na wenn der mit dem controller den anderen mit maus+tastatur abzieht, fress ich nen besen. man kann mit einem controller niemals so direkt und präzise steuern wie mit der maus.



Ich glaube das behauptet auch keiner.
Allerdings können viele wirklich gut mit dem Controller umgehen und somit auch einwandfrei aimen.
Wenn man sich dann noch überlegt das Crysis 2 auf der Konsole tadellos flüssig läuft, ist es schon verständlich das sich manche die Konsolenversion zulegen, bevor sie evtl. erst noch 300 Euro in ihren Rechner stecken.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ja auch ein Verfechter der Maus+Tastatur-Kombi was Egoshooter angeht, aber aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man mitm Controller besser und besser wird, je länger man sich auf die Steuerung einlässt. 
Das der Controller mit der Maus nicht mithalten kann ist natürlich klar, aber wie Blizzard schon gesagt hat, es gibt echt kranke Freaks die das mitm Controller echt drauf haben.


----------



## Rotax (9. Januar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen was diese CryEngine 3 so kann, vielleicht ist sie ja nicht so ganz der Resourcenfresser.^^



Crytek hat gesagt auch dieses mal wird die PC Hardware wieder bis zum äußersten ausgereizt. Bin mal gespannt.

Ego Shooter mit Controller ist für mich wie eine Rennstrecke rückwärts fahren, machts nur unnötig kompliziert...


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. Januar 2010)

Als Crysis rauskam gabs wenige Rechner(oder gabs überhaupt welche?) die es auf maximum flüssig zum laufen gebracht haben. Wenn das dieses mal wieder so wird....du meine güte !


----------



## nyso (9. Januar 2010)

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Crytek hat ja wohl aus den Fehlern gelernt
Und ein Spiel das die wenigsten spielen können verkauft sich recht schlecht^^


----------



## joraku (9. Januar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Als Crysis rauskam gabs wenige Rechner(oder gabs überhaupt welche?) die es auf maximum flüssig zum laufen gebracht haben. Wenn das dieses mal wieder so wird....du meine güte !


Dann hat man länger waas von. Fortschritt ist Zukunft.



nyso schrieb:


> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Crytek hat ja wohl aus den Fehlern gelernt
> Und ein Spiel das die wenigsten spielen können verkauft sich recht schlecht^^


Crysis 1 konnte jeder Gamer spielen. Selbst mit einer 8500GT war das möglich.
Nur halt auf LOW und nicht auf Maximum.


----------



## nyso (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, das einzige Gute an Crysis und Warhead waren die Grafik und der leider zu wenig frequentierte Multiplayer.


----------



## Cionara (10. Januar 2010)

Wen interessiert das ob man mit nem Controller andere beim Ego-Shooter, ich zitiere "abzieht".
Anscheinend haben da schon zu viele Leute auf dein Ego geschossen.
Vor allem bei Crysis, das kann man auch mit Controller zocken, liegt gut in der Hand.
Solang es Spaß macht... Oder willst du immer der Beste sein ?
Kenn da nen paar Nerds die immer aus allem nen Wettbewerb machen 
und nur müde belächelt werden. Naja stoppen wir mal diese Diskussion, *Peace out*.

Ich chill immer noch gerne genüsslich auf den koreanischen Inseln.
Ein paar Schlitzaugen ärgern und Schildkröten werfen.
Mich relaxt das immer total nach nem anstrengenden Tag.


----------



## Justin Bieber (14. Januar 2010)

wäre es rein theoretisch möglich gewesen crysis 1 so zu programmieren das das game very high (und höher durch mods) settings nicht so viel rechnerressoursen zum frühstück verpseist wie eigentlich....???....kann es passieren dass durch schlechte programmierung ein game bei gleichen settings mehr ressourcen frisst als bei guter programmierung??


----------



## joraku (14. Januar 2010)

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad geht das natürlich, aber dem sind auch Grenzen gesetzt und der Aufwand wird zu groß, außerdem beherrscht eine 10 Jahre alte Grafikkarte kein DX10, nichtmal DX9.  Es gibt auch Konsolengames, die wegen schlampiger Programmierung nicht flüssig laufen.


----------



## Tig3r0023 (21. Januar 2010)

Das Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis 2 - Alien-Invasion in New York - Playstation 3 News Forum


*New York City als Schauplatz enthüllt!*



> Crysis 2-Vorschau mit ersten Setting-Bildern: New York City als Schauplatz enthüllt, inklusive Aliens!
> 
> Update vom 20. Januar 2010:
> Soeben wurde bekannt, in welches Szenario Sie Crysis 2 verschlägt. Laut dem Zeitschriftencover des offiziellen Playstation-Magazins dürfen Sie in der Neuauflage des Ego-Shooters in New York City Aliens unter Beschuss nehmen. Weitere Details und nähere Informationen zum Setting von Crysis 2 sowie zu den Neuerungen werden in absehbarer Zeit erwartet. Wir halten Sie natürlich weiterhin auf dem Laufenden. Crysis 2 erscheint für PC, Xbox 360 sowie PS3 und wird von der CryEngine 3 angetrieben. Wann genau der Ego-Shooter veröffentlicht wird, steht noch nicht fest, ein konkreter Releasetermin ist noch nicht bekannt. Screenshots zur neuen Crytek-Engine bekommen Sie in unserer unten angeführten Bildergalerie zu Gesicht. Ihnen brennen Fragen zu Crysis 2 unter den Nägeln? Fragen Sie mit unserer Hilfe Crytek!



Crysis 2-Vorschau mit ersten Setting-Bildern: New York City als Schauplatz enthüllt, inklusive Aliens!


----------



## Player007 (21. Januar 2010)

thx, binde die Infos in den Startpost ein 

Sonst hört sich NYC gut an, kann man ein Grafikvergleich mit GTA IV durchführen^^

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Hmm, dann frag' ich mich, wie es genau mit dem Raptor-Team weitergeht, welche ja auf die Insel zurückkehren
Entweder erzählt Crysis 2 nach Crysis 1 aus einer anderen Perspektive oder New York ist lediglich der Hauptschauplatz, kurz nach den Inseln - bin schon gespannt, wie das Setting aussehen wird, evtl. kann man mit Panzern durch Hochhäuser durchfahren.


----------



## joraku (21. Januar 2010)

^ Uhh und dann gibt es wieder so eine Mission wo man mit einem Flugfahrzeug einen bestimmten Punkt erreichen muss, verfolgt von den Maschinenaliens. Im ersten Teil bin ich fast an dieser Mission verzweifelt, bis ich den Dreh raushatte. (war Seltsam zu steuern)


----------



## Tig3r0023 (21. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, dann frag' ich mich, wie es genau mit dem Raptor-Team weitergeht, welche ja auf die Insel zurückkehren
> Entweder erzählt Crysis 2 nach Crysis 1 aus einer anderen Perspektive oder New York ist lediglich der Hauptschauplatz, kurz nach den Inseln - bin schon gespannt, wie das Setting aussehen wird, evtl. kann man mit Panzern durch Hochhäuser durchfahren.


Crysis 2 spielt 4-5 Jahre nach Crysis 1.
In den Jahren kann sich viel getan haben. Entweder bekommt man Cut Szenes am Anfang zu sehen was passiert ist und villt kommt dann nächstes Jahr wieder ein Addon raus wo man das nachspielen kann oder Crysis 2 startet auf der Insel und man gelangt erst später nach New York


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe nur, dass Crytek das offene Leveldesign beibehält - habe absolut keinen Bock auf so einen Schlauchshooter wie CoD.


----------



## nyso (21. Januar 2010)

Das wird in NYC schwer


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> habe absolut keinen Bock auf so einen Schlauchshooter wie CoD.



Ich dachte du fandest MW2 im SP sehr gelungen?

Und so sehr war Crysis auch nicht offen. Es war eben ein etwas offeneres Linearsystem^^


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Wieso? Da hat man doch erst recht spielerische Freiheit.
Mal schnell in jedes Gebäude rennen, den Beton von den Stahlträgern ballern und dann, wenn man evtl. Lust dazu hat, das Missionsziel erfüllen

Ich fand in CoD den Singleplayer allgemein gut gelungen, das liegt aber an der Inszenierung - eine offene Spielwelt, wie in den GTA-Teilen, Far Cry oder Crysis ist mir allerdings immer wesentlich lieber - auch wenn die Inszenierung und/oder Story wesentlich schlechter ist.

Vor allem: im Vergleich zu CoD oder Half-Life war Crysis verdammt weit offen, würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2010)

Far Cry 2 hätte eine lineare Spielwelt mit gescripteten Szenen wohl gut getan.


----------



## nyso (21. Januar 2010)

40GB Speicherplatz für ein Spiel wäre mir aber etwas viel
Das ganze muss ja auch realisierbar sein, und die CryEngine3 wird unsere Rechner eh über das Maximum auslassen. Dazu noch 10.000km² Level, wär schön


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Far Cry 2 war ja auch streckenweise langweilig und sinnlos - aber die Atmosphäre war sehr gelungen, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> und die CryEngine3 wird unsere Rechner eh über das Maximum auslassen.



Wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste die PC-Fassung von Crysis 2 schon dramatisch besser aussehen, als auf den Konsolen

Edit: NEEEEEEIIIIIIIN.........Doppelpost!!!! 
Warum muss der "Ändern" und "Zitieren"-Button so scheißnah beieinander sein?!?!?


----------



## nyso (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn dem nicht so ist schreibe ich Protestmails an Crytek


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2010)

Man braucht schließlich wieder ein Game, an dem man über Jahre seine neue Hardware testen kann


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Na wenigstens werden die Physik-Berechnungen über die CPU ausgeführt und nicht über so einen Müll, wie PhysX


----------



## joraku (21. Januar 2010)

Das schreiben allerdings nur Readon-Karten Besitzer. 
Nene, BF BC2 beweist, das gute Physik auch ohne PhysX möglich ist.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Also bis jetzt gab's noch kein Hinweis darauf, dass Crysis 2 mit einer speziellen Physik-Engine kommt, ich gehe davon aus, dass es, wie schon der Vorgänger, seine eigene Engine verwenden wird.


----------



## joraku (21. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Physik von Crysis gut genug. Ok, es gab mal den einen oder anderen Bug (oder wie man diese wíld tanzenden verschrottenden Autos oder Waffen nennen mag) aber gerade das verhalten von Objekten untereinander war es in Ordnung.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Die Physik von Crysis ist immernoch teils deutlich besser, als die gewisser PhysX-Spiele, und läuft schon auf einem, nicht mal richtig gutem, Dual-Core flüssig


----------



## Player007 (21. Januar 2010)

Naja PhysX finde ich nach Crysis die beste Physik Engine, so ein Havok Rotz mag ich dafür gar nicht 

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Havok ist wenigstens nicht propieritär und kann dadurch auch für's Gameplay eingesetzt werden, siehe _Half-Life 2_


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2010)

Also Crysis 2 mit Physx, da hätte ich nichts gegen
Die alte 8800GTS wird zur Physxkarte und erspart CPU bzw. GPU arbeit, die ich in bessere Grafik umwandeln könnte Von mir aus also gerne^^


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2010)

Nö, absolut nicht, wie Crysis 1 ja gezeigt hat, müssen aufwendige Physikeffekte eine CPU nicht unbedingt ausbremsen - v.a. da wir zum Erscheinungsdatum von Crysis 2 ja noch leistungsfähigere Prozessoren erwarten dürfen, uns stehen ja bald die ersten 6-Kerner bevor

Um es kurz zu fassen: Kein Spiel, und schon gar nicht eins wie Crysis, braucht dieses dämliche PhysX.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Januar 2010)

Da gibts ein paar neue Hinweise zu Crysis 2 

Crysis 2: Fan-Video mit Gänsehaut-Garantie - Update: Crysis 2 in der kommenden PCG und PCGH! - Crysis 2, Crytek, Video, Cryengine 3, Release, New York


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. Januar 2010)

hmmpf...
Havoc braucht wesentlich weniger leistung und sieht besser aus alr physw. Außerdem ist der gamplayfähig und wesentlich beliebter.
Nur weil jeder von physx spricht und viele weder wissen war eine engine ist, noch wie physx geschrieben wird, heißt das nicht das die besser ist!

Als spieleentwickler würde ich sowiso meine eigene engine programmieren...


----------



## Player007 (23. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da gibts ein paar neue Hinweise zu Crysis 2
> 
> Crysis 2: Fan-Video mit Gänsehaut-Garantie - Update: Crysis 2 in der kommenden PCG und PCGH! - Crysis 2, Crytek, Video, Cryengine 3, Release, New York



Thx, habe den Link mit in den Startpost eingepflegt 

Gruß


----------



## joraku (24. Januar 2010)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> hmmpf...
> Havoc braucht wesentlich weniger leistung und sieht besser aus alr physw. Außerdem ist der gamplayfähig und wesentlich beliebter.
> Nur weil jeder von physx spricht und viele weder wissen war eine engine ist, noch wie physx geschrieben wird, heißt das nicht das die besser ist!
> 
> *Als spieleentwickler würde ich sowiso meine eigene engine programmieren...*



Ja, dass ist ja schön und gut, aber dann gibt es auch wieder Leute die sich, trotz Hammergrafik + Physik über eine 0815-Story ärgern. Irgendwo muss man dann halt den Kürzungsstrich ansetzen. Aber Crytek hat ja nun schon das Grundgerüst gehabt. Mal schauen ob sie auch noch ein bisschen am Gameplay und Story gefeilt haben.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2010)

Crysis hatte doch schon 'n Hammergameplay und die Story war zwar durchschnittlich, aber dafür gut in Szene gesetzt. 
Das Problem ist nur, dass viele wegen der Story meinen, dass Gameplay von CoD4 sei besser.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Januar 2010)

Naja im Gegensatz zu CoD4, hatte ich Crysis nicht in 5 Stunden durch..


----------



## joraku (24. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, habe beim ersten mal 7 Stunden gebraucht, Schwierigkeitsgrad: normal.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Crysis mal erst nach über 25 Stunden durch gehabt, als ich sämtliche Vorgehensweisen ausprobiert hab

Bei CoD4 waren's nicht mal 5.....


----------



## TheArival (24. Januar 2010)

Habe mal von einem *Themenchat zu Crysis* gehört, weiß da jemand vll. mehr darüber wo man da mitmachen kann etc... ?


Stimmt es das in der kommenden *PC Games Hardware-Ausgabe 03*, die am *3.2.2010* erscheint folgende Sachen drin stehen:


Exklusive Infos zu Crysis 2.
Die Technik, also die Cryengine 3.
Wird Crysis 2 auf dem PC wirklich besser aussehen als auf den Konsolenfassungen?.


----------



## Player007 (24. Januar 2010)

So haben es die Redakteure gesagt, von daher wird das wohl drin sein. Außer es kommt irgendwas dazwischen ^^

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Januar 2010)

Ja, in der 03/2010 ist ein CE3/Crysis 2 Technik-Artikel. U.a. mit Details zur Cry Engine 3, zur Sandbox, zu den Konsolen und zum PC.


----------



## boss3D (24. Januar 2010)

^^ Im Endeffekt wird das vermutlich nichts anderes, als eine Zusammenfassung von sämtlichen Crysis 2 Artikeln und Interviews mit Cevat Yerli, die man bereits auf PCGH bzw. anderweitig im Netz findet. 

Da warte ich doch lieber auf Infos, die das Game selbst betreffen und nicht nur das "Rundherum" ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nyso (24. Januar 2010)

PCGames beleuchtet das Gameplay und PCGames Hardware die Technik, ist doch logisch, oder?^^


----------



## boss3D (25. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass PCGames außer den altbekannten Spekulationen schon umfassende Infos zum Game selbst hat ...

Crytek hat ja bis jetzt auch nur einige technische Infos vom Stapel gelassen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (25. Januar 2010)

Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2010)

PCG und PCGH waren exklusiv vor Ort, die einzigen Deutschen. Ich habe dort vieles Dinge gesehen und gehört, die ich noch nicht kannte. Würde mich wundern, wenn ihr mehr wisst *g*


----------



## Menthe (25. Januar 2010)

Ich freue mich sehr auf Crysis 2 und werde mir die neue PCGH holen und mich schon mal über die Technik informieren.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> PCG und PCGH waren exklusiv vor Ort, die einzigen Deutschen. Ich habe dort vieles Dinge gesehen und gehört, die ich noch nicht kannte. Würde mich wundern, wenn ihr mehr wisst *g*



Nun ob diese "neuen" Infos dann auch im Heft landen oder unter Verschluss....wir werden sehen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2010)

Es steht viel neues drin, so viel sei gesagt.

Allerdings gibts auch Sachen, die mir/uns bekannt sind, die aber nicht nach draußen kommuniziert werden, ergo nicht im Heft stehen.


----------



## hempsmoker (25. Januar 2010)

Schade.. n paar Insiderinfos wären natürlich nice .


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn PCGH Cryteks Geheimnisse verraten würde dann würden wir wohl nie wieder etwas über die Cryengine 3 von PCGH hören^^ PCGH wäre dann für Crytek gestorben^^


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es steht viel neues drin, so viel sei gesagt.
> 
> Allerdings gibts auch Sachen, die mir/uns bekannt sind, die aber nicht nach draußen kommuniziert werden, ergo nicht im Heft stehen.



Warum eigentlich? Geheimhaltungsabkommen?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Geheimhaltungsabkommen?



Sowas nennt sich NDA


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2010)

Japp, NDA.


----------



## Daniel B. (25. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Japp, NDA.



Oder "Top-Secret"!! 

Ne, ich freue mich auch tootal auf Crysis 2!! Wahnsinns Game und wohl auch für PS3!!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (27. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Japp, NDA.



so heute müsste es doch gefallen sein das NDA oder? 

hätte gerne news und bilder


----------



## Phame (28. Januar 2010)

am 09.02.10 wird es mehr infos geben


----------



## Prostore (29. Januar 2010)

Was denkt ihr was für hardware man für crysis 2 braucht...? wenn ich mit dem sys noch net mal auf 16:10 das 1ser zocken kann xD


----------



## Player007 (30. Januar 2010)

*UPDATE*

Bilder aus dem PC Games Magazin im Startpost 

Gruß


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

OMG ! Wie geil is tdas den ?? Crysis i nner Stadt :O 
Ich freu mich jetzt schon riesig. Wird das DX11 haben ?
Sieht nicht sonderlich besser aus ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2010)

Ja neee, man braucht 10 HD5970 Karten im Rechner um das speilen zu können. 
DX11 Hats aber.


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Ach so ^^ Hoffentlich lösen die das mit der performance diesmal besser.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2010)

Ich spar schon auf ne HD5890..


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

ich muß zwar nicht drauf spaaren aber trozdem warten   Und auf Fermi sowieso -.-


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2010)

Ja auf die kannste noch laaaaaaaaaaaange warten..


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

@ghostadmin: Wieso gehst du eigentlich ständig davon aus, dass Crysis 2 ein aboluter Hardwarefresser wird?


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Genau ^^ Es gibt viele spiele die sehr gut aussehen und ultra wenig verbrauchen.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2010)

Jaja.. es gibt Leute die können mit Ironie nix anfangen...


----------



## Player007 (30. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mir Battlefield Bad Company 2 Beta angucke was das frisst, da läuft ja Crysis besser und sieht dabei noch 1000 mal besser aus 

Gruß


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Also das stimmt aber nicht ^^ Ich hab locker 70 fps bei BC2 und das mit meiner karte.
Bei crysis sieht es aber auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

Trotzdem hab ich so den Verdacht, dass Crysis 2 mit alter Hardware besser laufen wird


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Wieso ? Die meisten titel werden ja mit den neusten und stärksten karten programmiert oder zumindest getestet oder ?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja wohl das Problem, oder?


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Würden sie es mit ner HD 5870 programmieren oder noch mit der GTX 285, dann hätten wir gute chancen mit ner fermi...Hoffentlich.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2010)

Ey ich will auch gute Chancen mit meiner HD4850 haben... 
Zumindest auf Low....


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

mit low kann ich nichts anfangen  Ich bin einer der braucht immer alles auf maximum...Aber da bin ich ja hier nicht der einzigste.


----------



## Player007 (30. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Also das stimmt aber nicht ^^ Ich hab locker 70 fps bei BC2 und das mit meiner karte.
> Bei crysis sieht es aber auch nicht schlecht aus.



Aber nicht auf high mit 16x AA, oder?
Weil ich hab ca. 20-40 FPS bei den Einstellungen 

Gruß


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Ne AA ist auf 1x (ingame) und der rest auf high auch 16x AF Blos hab ich das HBAO aus weil sonst wäre es unspiel bar für mich.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

Ist bei Crysis eigentlich das In-Game-AA besser als das Treiber-AA?


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Das müßte man mal vergleichen. Aber man sollte das nehmen was weniger leistung zieht ^^


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

Also Treiber-AA


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

genau  Aber das ist glaub nicht so effektiv oder ? Ich könnt auf 32 fach stellen


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

Ich kann maximal auf 14x stellen, aber sobald ich bildverbessernde Einstellungen dazuschalte, läuft's nicht mehr wirklich flüssig.


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Ich kann unter AA auf Wide-Tent stellen. Da hab ich dann 16x AA und 32 Samples. Also doch nur 16x AA


----------



## chronic (30. Januar 2010)

muss schon sagen sieht wirklich sehr n1 aus was man bisher so gesehen hat von Crysis 2 ! wie gut das mein Rechner bald komplett ist dann kann ich das vielleicht auch spielen wenn der Hardwarehunger nicht zu gross ist !
Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## joraku (30. Januar 2010)

Also was es da von Crysis 2 zu lesen gibt hört sich sehr gut an!
Genau so stelle ich mir den zweiten Teil vor, bessere Story, mehr Möglichkeiten, die Grafik war schon gut genug, da können sich die Jungs noch ein wenig drauf ausruhen, für Crysis 3 muss dann aber wieder ein großer Schritt in Richtung "Fotorealistik"  getan werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Januar 2010)

Ne, auf der Grafik sollten sie sich lieber nicht ausruhen. Die Grafik von Crysis 2 soll ihrer Zeit am besten wieder 2 Jahre voraus sein.


----------



## joraku (31. Januar 2010)

Und die Weise wie man eine Story erzählt wieder drei Jahre hintennach?


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

Hoffe das die den Story schreiber gefeuert haben ^^ Ansonsten wird das wieder nur was fürs Auge.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Januar 2010)

Das ist grade der springende Punkt.

Story und Gameplay werden eh wieder 0815 sein, vermute ich. Daher kann sich Crysis 2 eigentlich nur mit überragendster Grafik von anderen 0815 Shootern abheben. Glaubst du, Crysis hätte derart viel positives Feedback erhalten wenns mit der Durchschnittsgrafik eines Shooters von 2007 erschienen wäre? Das Spiel hätte dann schon Probleme gehabt bei Spielemagazinen bzw Tests über die 80 Prozent Hürde zu kommen.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Januar 2010)

Ich kann ehrlichgesagt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso das Gameplay von Crysis "08/15" gewesen sein soll. Warum war denn das Gameplay von CoD4 nicht 08/15?


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Januar 2010)

Gute Frage. Das Gameplay von CoD 4 finde ich sogar schlimmer als 0815. Ich würde es überspitzt als Moorhuhngameplay beschreiben. Etwas ausführlicher hab ichs hier beschrieben (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1394242-post29.html.) Allerdings besticht das Game wie Crysis durch ne gute Grafik.


----------



## boss3D (31. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlichgesagt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso das Gameplay von Crysis "08/15" gewesen sein soll.


Ich auch nicht ...

Ich fand die Story von Crysis sehr spannend und gut inszeniert. Keine Ahnung, worüber man da meckern sollte.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Gute Frage.


CoDs "glänzen" eben nur durch die oft übertriebene Action und die Effekte. Die Story ist in nahezu allen Teilen absolut sinnfrei.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nyso (31. Januar 2010)

Crysis und Crysis Warhead waren schlicht zu kurz! Und Warhead als eigenständiges Spiel zu verkaufen ist ja schon frech, im Besten Fall war es ein Add-On. Und was jetzt als Crysis 2 auf uns zurollt hätte man so auch schon bei Crysis 1 einbauen müssen, dann hätte man einen Grafikshooter mit verdammt guter Story.
Und das sage ich als Crysis-Fan


----------



## Player007 (31. Januar 2010)

Dafür hat ja auch Warhead "nur" 29€ gekostet, dafür war das Preis Leistungsverhältnis gut 
Ich hoffe das die Grafik nochmal ne Ecke besser wird, vorallem Texturen, die finde ich sehr wichtig bei Spielen. 
Deshalb spiele ich heute auch noch oft Crysis, weil da die Texturen im Vergleich zu CoD usw. wesentlich besser sind 

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (31. Januar 2010)

Warhead wurde nie als eigenständiges Spiel proklamiert, sondern als eigenständiges Add-On - Unterschied beachten

Also ich war mit dem Gameplay von Crysis rundum zufrieden - ihr immer mit eurer Story. 
Bei einem völlig hirnlosem Effekt-Film, wie Transformers, jubeln, aber sobald mal ein Computerspiel eine weniger interessante Story zu bieten hat, diese aber theoretisch durch Gameplay wieder ausbügeln kann, sofort motzen. Unglaublich, diese Gesellschaft.


----------



## Player007 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß, dafür waren ja die 29€ normal 

Gruß


----------



## nyso (1. Februar 2010)

Crysis hat ne tolle Grafik, das Gameplay ist top, besonders online. Aber an der Story hat es halt gehapert, die hätte man noch verbessern können. Transformers und ähnlichen Mü.. gucke ich mir übrigens nicht an^^ Nur Avatar in 3D, weil da Optik, Action und Story passen


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2010)

Ey, kein Off-Topic hier!

Die Story von Crysis war sicher nicht die beste, war aber auch nicht sonderlich schlecht - Durchschnitt halt. Wenn man mal genauer drüber nachdenkt, ist das bei den meisten anderen Spielen genauso, nur die Verpackung ist vielleicht origineller bzw. gibt vor, eine spannende Story zu sein, was sie nicht ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Februar 2010)

> hey transformers war geil. geile action, tolle effekte und ne schwitzende megan fox. was will ein echter mann mehr?


Ne interessante Story, Klasse, Charakter, Anspruch? ^^

Ganz interessant. Auszug aus einem Crytek-Interview:



> PC Games: Glaubt ihr, dass ihr durch die internationalere Ausrichtung eine Art nationale Identität verliert? Während sich Far Cry eher wie ein europäisches Spiel anfühlte, trägt Crysis schon eher amerikanische Züge.
> 
> Faruk Yerli: "Dass Crysis sich eher wie ein amerikanisches Spiel anfühlt, ist das Ergebnis dessen, was wir aus Far Cry gelernt haben. Wir brauchen diesen multikulturellen Ansatz. In einem internationalen Team zu arbeiten, macht auch das Produkt ansprechender. Europäer mögen eher fordernde Spiele und Amerikaner mögen eher simple Spiele, wollen nicht zu viel denken sondern lieber direkt spielen. Europäer wollen eher strategisch vorgehen, mehr denken. Es ist also ein Vorteil und kein Problem, so ein internationales Team zu haben. Wenn wir nur ein "deutsches Spiel" gemacht hätten, wären wir in England oder Amerika überhaupt nicht erfolgreich. Für uns sind markttechnisch die Territorien jetzt gleichwertig. Die Verkäufe sind ziemlich gleich verteilt. Es ist also ein Vorteil, beide Sichtweisen im Team zu haben."


Crysis 2: Interview mit Faruk Yerli über Killerspiele, den Standort Deutschland und Free Radical - Seite 2


----------



## Player007 (9. Februar 2010)

Hier ist ein Interview mit Nathan Camarillo:
Crysis 2-Interview: Nathan Camarillo über Schauplatz, vertikales Gameplay und Nanosuit

Und ab 18 Uhr gibt es einen Chat bei PC Games:
Crysis 2: Themen-Chat mit der PC Games-Redaktion - Heute, 18.00 Uhr

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein mulmiges Gefühl im Bauch...irgendwie den Verdacht, dass Crysis 2 nicht das wird, was ich mir erhoffe


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe ein mulmiges Gefühl im Bauch...irgendwie den Verdacht, dass Crysis 2 nicht das wird, was ich mir erhoffe


 
Und was erhoffst du dir?


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Ich will alles kaputtmachen und überall hin, wo ich will!


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Februar 2010)

Two-Face wurde wohl Antiautoritär erzogen . 

Also die angepriesene Freiheit hatte man ja im 1er auch nicht wirklich. Man konnte sich zwar aussuchen, wie man an ein Ziel rangeht, aber es war doch einfach immer nur eine Art Schlauchlevel, auch wenn dieser Schlauch wirklich groß war.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Jetzt nenne mir mal bitte einen Shooter, welcher nicht dieses Schlauchprinzip hat.

EDIT: Zefix, _Far Cry 2_, _Boiling Point_, _S.T.A.L.K.E.R._ und wenn ich mich noch weiter anstrenge, sogar noch ein paar mehr


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Februar 2010)

Ach, da wäre z. B. GTA vor allem Teil 4. Ist zwar kein Ego-Shooter aber in meiner Sicht immer noch ein 3rd-Person-*Shooter* und da hat man wirklich alle Freiheiten die man habe kann. Mal abgesehen von einer zerstörbaren Umgebung. 
Muss ich eigentlich mal wieder zocken, einfach zu genial das Spiel .


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Ein Spiel, welches man nicht in der Ego-Perspektive spielt, ist für mich schon mal automatisch kein Shooter.
GTA definiere ich auf gar keinen Fall als Shooter, sondern eher als Action-Adventure. 

GTA kenne ich übrigens in und auswendig, habe ja auch alle Teile daheim - auch wenn ich den 4. nach 10 Minuten wieder weggelegt habe


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Februar 2010)

Naja, auf sone Spiel-Genre Diskussion lass ich mich jetzt nicht nochmal ein . Aber Crysis 2 (was ja anscheinend eh in New York spielt) mit dem OpenWorld-Feeling von GTA4 + Zerstörbare Umgebung (man muss allerdings ja auch nicht gleich Wolkenkratzer zamfallen lassen können - glaube das würde politisch nicht so gut ankommen  ) wär ne super Sache!


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Auf jedenfall den Beton wegballern und sprengen, das wär's.
Ich fand den Hochhauslevel von _F.E.A.R._ als eine gute Vorlage für eine weitreichende Zerstörung der Innenarchitektur, aber leiter konnte die LithTech JupiterExtended-Engine nur Einschusslöcher darstellen.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2010)

Nun das Crysis 2 wieder linear aufgezogen wird stört mich recht wenig. Denn so ist es einfach leichter, eine ordentliche Story zu präsentieren (wenn ich da an FC2 denke, dreht sich mir heute noch der Magen).

Natürlich sollte der SP nicht in 6 Std. passiert sein, aber bislang weis man über die Länge sowieso noch nichts zu berichten.

Eine etwas zerstörbare Umgebung wäre natürlich äußerst wünschenswert, wenn sie auch nicht unbedingt mit der neuen Frostbite-Engine mithalten muss.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Also eine frei begehbare Umgebung auf Kosten der Story ist mir ehrlichgesagt viel lieber.
Ein lineares Spiel würde von mir nur eine Maximalwertung von 90% bekommen, drüber nur mit offener Spielwelt.
Auch wenn es hart klingt, die Story ist in einem Computerspiel Nebensache.


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2010)

Mir ist die Story z.B. wichtiger als die Tatsache, das ich 1000km² frei begehen kann^^
Far Cry 2 war ja ein Schuss in den Ofen, da eine Story zu entdecken war recht schwer^^

Und Crysis 2 hat nicht in der Liga der Frostbiteengine zu spielen, sondern drüber! 
Was mich an der nämlich stört ist die simple Tatsache das eine Explosien Trümmerteile hinterlässt. Wo sind aber die Trümmer der Häuser, wenn man sie sprengt? Die werden zu Luft^^


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hart klingt, die Story ist in einem Computerspiel Nebensache.


 
Nun bei dir mag es Nebensache sein, bei mir ist es wohl eher einer primärer Punkt, der ein Spiel ausmacht.

Eine freie Welt funktioniert fast nur mit dem "Auftrag abholen - Auftrag erledigen Prinzip".
Momentan kann ich mir das bei Crysis2 nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

Also wenn das in New York spielen sollte, kommt mir das eher ein bischen vor wie i am legend nur halt mit nanosuit.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun bei dir mag es Nebensache sein, bei mir ist es wohl eher einer primärer Punkt, der ein Spiel ausmacht.
> 
> Eine freie Welt funktioniert fast nur mit dem "Auftrag abholen - Auftrag erledigen Prinzip".
> Momentan kann ich mir das bei Crysis2 nur schwer vorstellen.



Also bei einem Film ist die Story weit wichtiger - was mir aufgefallen ist, dass hirnlose Filme ohne Story, wie _Transformers_, in den Himmel gejubelt werden, aber wenn in einem Spiel die Story fehlt aber das Drumherum toll ist, wird gejammert.^^
Wenn Gameplay, Inszenierung und sonst alles passt gebe ich mich gerne mit einer weniger guten Story zufrieden - bei _Far Cry 2_ war das natürlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2010)

Nun ich fürchte aber, das Gameplay und Inszenierung nur durch einen linearen Strang in Crysis 2 gut rüber kommen kann.

Ich könnte fast wetten, das bei einer offenen Welt, etwas schneller die Langeweile einkehrt.
Für den Langzeitspass ist ja eigentlich der MP da. Das Grundgerüst des Power Struggle Modus war ja damals schon nicht verkehrt. Es fehlte hier nur teils die Motivation.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Also mir haben offene Spiele bisher allesamt meist besser gefallen, als lineare - weshalb _Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas_ auch bis heute das unangefochten beste Spiel ist, welches ich je gespielt habe (GTA 4 läuft mit meinem Rechner nicht richtig). 
Aber Crysis war auch relativ gut inszeniert (der Berg im Hintergrund, der von Level zu Level irgendwie immer mehr zerfällt) und das Gameplay ist meiner Meinung nach unübertroffen, ebenso wie Grafik natürlich (Sound ist der zweitbeste, den ich bisher in einem Computerspiel gehört habe) - K.I. könnte ein klein wenig besser sein, aber dafür, dass die Feinde in einem offenen Gelände agieren müssen, verhalten sich die Soldaten ziemlich gut - gibt keine K.I., die in offenen Levels besser arbeitet, als die von Crysis.
Gute bzw. unerreichtes Gameplay und gute Inszenierung sind also sehr wohl in offenen Levels völlig problemlos möglich.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir haben offene Spiele bisher allesamt meist besser gefallen, als lineare - weshalb _Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas_ auch bis heute das unangefochten beste Spiel ist, welches ich je gespielt habe
> Gute bzw. unerreichtes Gameplay und gute Inszenierung sind also sehr wohl in offenen Levels völlig problemlos möglich.


 
Bei der GTA-Reihe passt die offene Spielwelt auch zum Rest, da man hier immer wieder Aufträge abholt, den Fahrweg meistert und den Auftrag erledigt (bei FC2 hats leider nicht funktioniert).
Nur kann man DIESES Prinzip bestimmt schwer in Crysis integrieren. Von daher ist ein linearer Ablauf wohl die logische Variante (speziell bei Crysis).


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Dieses Prinzip meinte ich ja auch nicht - eher das Prinzip von _Crysis_, nur in erweiterter Form. Dauermotivation kann auch dadurch erreicht werden, in dem man dem Spieler unendlich viele Lösungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellt, dies motiviert dann zum erneuten Spielen des Spiels.
Hat ja bei _Far Cry_ und _Crysis_ wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2010)

Nun verschiedene Herangehensweisen wird es im zweiten Teil bestimmt immer noch geben.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das der "Spielraum" im zweiten Teil gesenkt wird. Das wäre ja ein Rückschritt.

Gerade in einer Großstadt müsste das doch gut umsetzbar sein. Schließlich gibt es hier viele verschiedene Wege (unterirdisch, auf Dächern, durch Häuser usw.)


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Durch Luft?


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Durch Luft?



Hm, mit nem Kampfheli durch NY-City düsen und auf Alienjagd gehen dürfte sehr interessant sein

Das stell ich mir so vor wie bei Godzilla (der amerikanische), nur eben mit Aliens.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Hmm, Kampfjet wär doch auch ganz lustig....

Oder vielleicht mit 'nem X-Wing, noch lustiger.
Den müsste man dann aber halt in 'nem geheimen Bonuslevel unterbringen, oder so


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, Kampfjet wär doch auch ganz lustig....



Das dürfte sich als äußerst schwierig erweisen. Wie will man ein so schnelles "Gefährt" zwischen die Wolkenkratzer lotzen.
Wobei, wenns ein Fluggerät wäre, nimmt man bestimmt die beiden Heli-Modelle des Vorgängers.

Ich könnte mir bei einer Bedrohung in solch großem Ausmaß auch nukleare Waffen vorstellen. Bin mal gespannt was in dieser Richtung passiert.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, man spielt nicht die ganze Zeit in der Stadt...

Um nochmal auf den X-Wing zurückzukommen, vielleicht auch im All?


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

Meinst du nen angriff auf ne art Alien Basis Schiff.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

Ja, evtl. Diesmal das Alienschiff nicht vom Boden bzw. 'nem Flugzeugträger, sondern aus der Luft.


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Februar 2010)

Hmm, kein schlechter Gedanke. So könnte man den Schwerelosigkeit-Part wieder mit reinbringen. Man wird mit nem Weltraumtauglichen Nanosuite direkt zum Basisschiff gebracht.


----------



## nyso (12. Februar 2010)

Während draußen X,Y,A-Wings gegen Aliens kämpfen killt man im Schiff den bösen Anführer oder installiert nen Virus... Erinnert das noch jemanden an Independenceday?


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2010)

Oder eliminitert einfach die Königin bzw. befiehlt den Aliens zu "schlafen".


----------



## nyso (12. Februar 2010)

Da ist mir "nur" New York mit Häuserkämpfen und Straßenschlachten dann doch lieber


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2010)

Aber dann bitte keine solche nervigen, fiesen und hartnäckigen Viecher aus Teil 1. Sich mit denen durch 12 Stunden Level rumzuschlagen, nö danke, da wären mir wieder Koreaner lieber


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

naja das einzige was ich zum kotzen fand war diese höhle, oder raumschiff, wo es keine schwerkraft gab. irgendwie war das ätzend.. und die engine, die bei mir komischerweise voll aufgedreht besser läuft als wie wenn ich sie runterschraube.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2010)

Bei mir ruckelte es im letzten Level brutalst - und zwar sowohl auf "Hoch" als auch auf "Mittel" mit konstanten 16-20fps. Erst auf niedrig, und dann auch noch die Auflösung 'n bissl runter, gings halbwegs flüssig, aber auf Mittel und Hoch bekam ich exakt die selben Framerwerte.


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

meinst du das auf dem flugzeugträger mit mutteralienschiff? das geht bei mir eigentlich.. nur es stürzte 2 mal ab, der ram lief voll..


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube bei mir is da schnell der VRAM voll - hab mal gehört, Crysis bräuchte für Max. um die 640Mbyte. Naja, also bei mir läuft's, abgesehen von ein paar Ausnahmen, relativ gut.


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich erwarte eigentlich von Teil 2 nur das Fehler die im ersten Teil gemacht wurden nicht wieder gemacht werden. Wenn dies der Fall ist, wirds ein "Must have" Titel. Mir gefiel beim ersten Teil, sowie auch bei Warhead, die Story, das Levelsetting und die Inszenierung sehr gut und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das in Teil 2 ein rückschritt gemacht wird.


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

auf jedenfall muß die engine bei nem aktuellen system bereits rund laufen, und nicht nur bei nem nasa rechner, oder einem aus dem jahr 2014.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2010)

Wird es mit Sicherheit, wenn es ja auch auf Konsolen laufen soll, denke ich, wird zumindest ein aktueller Rechner damit kaum überfordert sein - evtl. wird es sogar noch besser laufen, als Crysis 1.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis bräuchte für Max. um die 640Mbyte.


1680 ohne AA und Mods liegt in dem Bereich, ja.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 1680 ohne AA und Mods liegt in dem Bereich, ja.



Und woher soll man das wissen? 

Es gibt kein Tool womit man es anzeigen lassen kann, weil es schlichtweg nicht geht. Zumindenst ist so mein derzeitiger Wissensstand. 

Es gibt zwar ein paar Tools die es grob schätzen können, jedoch sind diese mehr als ungenau.


----------



## LOGIC (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn du in der Crysis.exe auf eigenschaften gehst und hinten -DEVMODE dranhängst kannste sehen wie viel FPS du hast und wie viel speicher es verbaucht und benötigt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Crysis.exe auf eigenschaften gehst und hinten -DEVMODE dranhängst kannste sehen wie viel FPS du hast und wie viel speicher es verbaucht und benötigt.




Und warum sollte ausgerechnet die Crysis.exe dies können? 

Es ist wohl Softwaretechnisch garnicht möglich, da die DX-Schnittstelle nur Blödsinn ausgibt und daher kein auslesen möglich ist?!  

Oder gehts mittlerweile doch schon genau? 

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand Fakten nennen könnte und wie man den VRAM ausließt (am besten unter Vista x64).


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> auf jedenfall muß die engine bei nem aktuellen system bereits rund laufen, und nicht nur bei nem nasa rechner, oder einem aus dem jahr 2014.



die nasa hat keine übernatürlich schnellen rechner...

ich würde mir eher wünschen, das crysis 2 bei mir auf high spielbar läuft und auf very high mit der nächsten rechnergeneration, damit mir der spass an crysis bleibt und es wieder viel an den configs zu machen gibt!!!

und einen guten mp wie in crysis wars wünsch ich mir auch!!!
(und gut zu hacken bitte wieder xD)


zudem sollte es auf ati und nvidia karten gleich gut laufen-was bei crysis echt eine schweinerei war!!!



die vram menge ist nicht genau darzustellen, weil sie sich extrem schnell ändert!!!


----------



## Sash (22. Februar 2010)

natürlich haben die!
wie sonnst konnten die ohne high end rechner auf dem mond landen? ich konnte das erst 20j später mit c64..


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. Februar 2010)

lol-die haben bei der mondlandung noch mim rechenschieber gearbeitet^^
damals hatten die ja auch mehr geld xD

zudem war sowas nicht nur mit dem commodore möglich...
heute haben die nichts, was eine heutige firma nicht auch bekommen könnte! -

der unterschied ist nur, das die kein windows,nvidia oder ati haben xD

die hardware die die heute für solche missionen haben ist einfach nur sicher, reaktionsschnell, und sie macht dass, was sie soll!

wofür bräuchten die highend PCs???

das was die haben sind sachen wie linux, 4 terrabyte arbeitsspeicher oder massig viele dualcores von intel!  - hier geht es einfach nur um schnelle und fehlerfreie datenverarbeitung, die langlebig ist!


große firmen können sich solche systeme genauso zulegen!

genauso wie firmen schon ohne weiteres vor zwei jahren dsl 64000 hatten xD


weiß vielleicht jemand woher man heute noch funktionierende floppys für nen c64 herbekommt? - und software für windows 1.0 - hab nämlich nochn paar alte systeme zuhause????


----------



## hempsmoker (22. Februar 2010)

Da würd ich mal zu ebay gucken.


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ausgerechnet die Crysis.exe dies können?
> 
> Es ist wohl Softwaretechnisch garnicht möglich, da die DX-Schnittstelle nur Blödsinn ausgibt und daher kein auslesen möglich ist?!
> 
> ...



wenn man ingame in die konsole, ohne vorher devmode oder dergleichen gemacht hat, "con_restricted 0" eingibt und danach "r_displayinfo 1" sieht man im rechten oberen eck einige stats.
unter anderen die frames per second, welche dx version das spiel gerade benutzt und auch wie viel vram gebraucht wird.
wie genau das ist weiß ich nicht und ist mir eigentlich auch egal! 

ob jetzt die 0 und die 1 bei den befehlen stimmt oder ob es andersrum gehört weiß ich jetzt nicht hundertprozentig, da ich es vor nem halben jahr des letzte mal gemacht hab... aber so in etwa gehts!


----------



## LOGIC (23. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ausgerechnet die Crysis.exe dies können?
> 
> Es ist wohl Softwaretechnisch garnicht möglich, da die DX-Schnittstelle nur Blödsinn ausgibt und daher kein auslesen möglich ist?!
> 
> ...


 
Probier es aus ! Es ist so. Da werden oben rechts ALLE infos angezeigt die das spiel braucht und eben auch noch viele andere sachen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

Hier der Link zu dem aktuellem PCGH-Artikel - denke mal der TE wird das noch in den Startpost mit einbetonieren.


----------



## Player007 (3. März 2010)

So, hab die Screenshot in den Startpost eingefügt 

Gruß


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Das werden wohlkaum ingame screens sein aber es sieht trozdem nice aus


----------



## joraku (3. März 2010)

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ein paar von den Bilder ingame sind.
Aber natürlich auf netter Entwicklerhardware.


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Du meinst ne extra von Nvidia gesponsorte GTX 495 im Quad-SLI ?


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

> GTX 495 im Quad-SLI ?



Nee zwei 485 und eine 495


----------



## Player007 (10. März 2010)

Es gibt zwei neue Screens zu Crysis 2:
Crysis 2: Brandneue Bilder zeigen New York in Schutt und Asche

Gruß


----------



## LOGIC (10. März 2010)

Nice  Bin sehr gespannt mittlererweile wie es nun aussehen wird


----------



## Player007 (10. März 2010)

Also ich glaube, das nicht die Grafik der Screens erreicht wird.
Bei Crysis 1 war es ja auch so, das es gute "Render" Bilder gab, aber die Grafik am Ende doch ne Ecke schlechter war 

Gruß


----------



## LOGIC (10. März 2010)

Aber immer noch verträglich


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

Also bis jetzt sieht die Grafik, verglichen mit dem Vorgänger, nicht sehr beeindruckend aus.


----------



## LOGIC (10. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt sieht die Grafik, verglichen mit dem Vorgänger, nicht sehr beeindruckend aus.


 
Da muss ich dir recht geben aber wie will man eine Großstadt schon spektakulär darstellen ?! Das geht bei einer landschaft um einiges einfacher !


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben aber wie will man eine Großstadt schon spektakulär darstellen ?!



Ganz einfach: Mit ausgedehnten Zerstörungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## multimolti (10. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Mit ausgedehnten Zerstörungsmöglichkeiten.



Die scheint es zu geben. Hast du mal das Destruction Physics Video gesehen von der Engine, die Crytek anscheinend benutzt? Da konnte man echt jeden einzelnen Ziegel aus der Wand ballern, noch besser als bei BFBC2!


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Die scheint es zu geben. Hast du mal das Destruction Physics Video gesehen von der Engine, die Crytek anscheinend benutzt?



Die aus Crysis 2, oder welche meinst du jetzt genau? Kannst du da vielleicht mal 'n Video oder so verlinken?


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die aus Crysis 2, oder welche meinst du jetzt genau? Kannst du da vielleicht mal 'n Video oder so verlinken?



Wenn ich es wiederfinde ja... das ist nicht "offiziell" von Crysis 2 bzw. Crytek, aber es wurde von einem Crytek Mitarbeiter privat entwickelt und geht um die Zerstörung von großen Innenstädten, daher kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass das später auch benutzt wird^^

Also ich habs bei YT nicht favoritisiert, und in meiner History ists auch nicht drin... ich such mal weiter.

EDIT:
Habs wieder gefunden, war sogar hier bei PCGH verlinkt! Leider "This video has been removed by the user": http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...rungen-und-Grafikqualitaet/Action-Spiel/News/


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2010)

Hmm, das Video wurde anscheinend aus'm Netz genommen.


----------



## Fl_o (11. März 2010)

> Crytek anscheinend benutzt? Da konnte man echt jeden einzelnen Ziegel aus der Wand ballern, noch besser als bei BFBC2!



Bei BFBC2 besteht die meiste Zerstörung eh aus Scripts, also vordefiniert.. Richtige Physik ist das keine.. 

Warscheinlich wird dan wieder rumgeschriehen das dass auf NV Physiks mit dabei ist usw  

Aus dem Grund habe ich keine ATI Karte den dan müsste ich automatisch jedes Spiel wo NV mitgearbeited hat ******* finden..


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Warscheinlich wird dan wieder rumgeschriehen das dass auf NV Physiks mit dabei ist usw



Is ja nur so, dass weder_ Crysis 1_ noch _Crysis 2_ PhysX benutzen.
Is auch besser so, sowas braucht's auch net, verlangsamt nur unnötig das Spiel.


----------



## LOGIC (11. März 2010)

PhysX ist eh für den arsch^^ Wer meint er muss extra deswegen ne Nvidia karte kaufen ist echt arm dran...

BTT.: Schade hätte gerne das Destrucion video gesehen^^


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> PhysX ist eh für den arsch^^ Wer meint er muss extra deswegen ne Nvidia karte kaufen ist echt arm dran...
> 
> BTT.: Schade hätte gerne das Destrucion video gesehen^^



Tjaa, wenn das Video mal noch da wäre... Ich hab den Typen, der das hochgeladen hatte, mal angeschrieben, ob er mir das Video nicht als Datei schicken kann.


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

Hey!

Nen anderer Typ hat das gleiche Video hochgeladen, hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtC0lpKKE38


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2010)

Also wie _Crysis 2_ oder eine Demo davon sah das jetzt nicht aus.
Und auch nicht sonderlich beeindruckend, nur ein ödes Zusammenfallen von Objekten nach Kartenhaus-Manier.
Erinnert irgendwie an die Panzer-Level aus _Medal of Honor: Allied Assault_.


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also wie _Crysis 2_ oder eine Demo davon sah das jetzt nicht aus.
> Und auch nicht sonderlich beeindruckend, nur ein ödes Zusammenfallen von Objekten nach Kartenhaus-Manier.
> Erinnert irgendwie an die Panzer-Level aus _Medal of Honor: Allied Assault_.



Ach Jungens, bitte erst die schönen Untertitel lesen, die extra da drin sind, dann nachdenken und dann kommentieren.
1. Niemand hat je behauptet, dass das irgendwie Crysis 2 repräsentieren soll
2. Die Objekte verhalten sich jetzt nicht unbedingt so spektakulär, wie es später mit fetten Explosionen sein wird, aber es geht hier auch nur um ein Prinzip:
- Du kannst alles kaputt machen
- Der PC hat kein Problem damit, wenn du riesige Hochhäuser, die eigentlich nur aus 1000 Oberflächen bestehen, in kleinste Stücke mit jeweils 10 Oberflächen zerlegst, und beachtet dabei weiterhin die Kollisionen zwischen den Objekten. Wenn du mal selber versucht hast, auch nur die billigste Kollision zu programmieren, dann weißt du, dass das selbst bei zwei perfekten Würfeln schon nicht so einfach ist, und wie die Komplexität hier ansteigt, mit den unförmigen Stücken, und dann auch noch den Massen, kannst du dir sicher denken.
- Zusätzlich zur oben genannten Anzahl Polygone UND der korrekten Physikberechnung kommt noch, dass es nicht wie bei vielen anderen Spielen (z.B. Crysis 1) so ist, dass Objekte nur an bestimmten Sollbruchstellen kaputt gehen können, also z.B. ein Holzhaus aus 4 Wänden und 1 Dach wird dann auch in 5 Einzelteile zerfetzt, sondern dass die weißen Wände, die eigentlich nur aus 8 Oberflächen bestehen zerbrechen können, ohne dass die Programmierer dem Game vorgegeben haben, wo die Wand zerbricht. Das muss alles der Computer entscheiden, und auch das ist richtig komplex.

Wenn du dir das alles jetzt mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt und drüber nachdenkst, wie viel Rechenaufwand das ist, dann bete mal, dass die Crytek-Jungs das wirklich so gut wie in dem Video hinbekommen, und am Besten noch besser mit deutlich mehr Teilstücken, sodass es nachher auf einem normalen Quadcore läuft und du keinen Server mit 128 physikalischen Kernen brauchst.


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Ach Jungens, bitte erst die schönen Untertitel lesen, die extra da drin sind, dann nachdenken und dann kommentieren.


Hab ich auch gemacht, so wie ich das immer mache.




multimolti schrieb:


> 1. Niemand hat je behauptet, dass das irgendwie Crysis 2 repräsentieren soll


Doch, du:


multimolti schrieb:


> Die scheint es zu geben. Hast du mal das Destruction Physics Video gesehen von der Engine, die Crytek anscheinend benutzt? Da konnte man echt jeden einzelnen Ziegel aus der Wand ballern, noch besser als bei BFBC2!






multimolti schrieb:


> 2. Die Objekte verhalten sich jetzt nicht unbedingt so spektakulär, wie es später mit fetten Explosionen sein wird, aber es geht hier auch nur um ein Prinzip:
> - Du kannst alles kaputt machen
> - Der PC hat kein Problem damit, wenn du riesige Hochhäuser, die eigentlich nur aus 1000 Oberflächen bestehen, in kleinste Stücke mit jeweils 10 Oberflächen zerlegst, und beachtet dabei weiterhin die Kollisionen zwischen den Objekten. Wenn du mal selber versucht hast, auch nur die billigste Kollision zu programmieren, dann weißt du, dass das selbst bei zwei perfekten Würfeln schon nicht so einfach ist, und wie die Komplexität hier ansteigt, mit den unförmigen Stücken, und dann auch noch den Massen, kannst du dir sicher denken.
> - Zusätzlich zur oben genannten Anzahl Polygone UND der korrekten Physikberechnung kommt noch, dass es nicht wie bei vielen anderen Spielen (z.B. Crysis 1) so ist, dass Objekte nur an bestimmten Sollbruchstellen kaputt gehen können, also z.B. ein Holzhaus aus 4 Wänden und 1 Dach wird dann auch in 5 Einzelteile zerfetzt, sondern dass die weißen Wände, die eigentlich nur aus 8 Oberflächen bestehen zerbrechen können, ohne dass die Programmierer dem Game vorgegeben haben, wo die Wand zerbricht. Das muss alles der Computer entscheiden, und auch das ist richtig komplex.


 Wenn ich mit der Chaingun in Warmonger auf Wände ballere, kann ich auch 1000 Oberflächen in kleinste Stücke mit jeweils 10 Oberflächen zerlegen, die ebenfalls nicht geskriptet sind. 



multimolti schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das alles jetzt mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt und drüber nachdenkst, wie viel Rechenaufwand das ist, dann bete mal, dass die Crytek-Jungs das wirklich so gut wie in dem Video hinbekommen, und am Besten noch besser mit deutlich mehr Teilstücken, sodass es nachher auf einem normalen Quadcore läuft und du keinen Server mit 128 physikalischen Kernen brauchst.



Öhm, wenn ich eine Granate in eine Blechhütte in Crysis werfe, fliegen die Blechteile auch nur so um sich, die Wände bleiben zwar intakt, aber die herumfliegenden Wellenblechplatten sehen da schon wesentlich realistischer aus als das da, zudem konnten man auch Palmen und anderen Krempel zerlegen.
Außerdem sieht die Zerstörungsdemo von Unreal Tournament 3, in dem man ebenfalls Wände kaputt machen kann, nochmals weitaus realer aus.


----------



## LOGIC (11. März 2010)

Wäre doch richtig geil so ein wolkenkratzer mit C4 die Trägersäulen wegsprengen und dann knallt es das teil einfach in sich zusammen  CRYSIS 2 ist jetzt schon gekauft  Sofern das auch möglich ist


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

@Two-Face:
Ja genau, ich habe gesagt, dass Crytek die Engine wahrscheinlich für Crysis 2 verwenden wird, aber nicht, dass du in dem Video Crysis 2 siehst. Dafür ist die Grafik natürlich viel zu schlecht.
Und wie du schon gesagt hast, bei Crysis bleiben die Blechteile Blechteile, und hier würden sie jetzt zu Metallsplittern werden. Aber wenn man selbst nicht programmiert hat kann man sich den Rechenaufwand einfach nicht vorstellen.
Und : Antworte mal im Screenshot-Thread!

@LOGIC:
Ja, das würde ich mir auch wünschen. In dem Video scheint es ja noch nicht so  zu sein, da schießt der alle Wände raus, ohne dass die ganze Etage einkracht. Das wär schon der Hammer... Crysis 2 steht schon ganz oben auf der Saug-Liste


----------



## LOGIC (11. März 2010)

aber hoffentlich legal 

Ja aber in dem Video wurden keine tragenden Wände eingeschoßen (seit wann kann man eine wand wegschießen ?! ) und daher kann auch das haus nicht einknicken.... Aber ist es überhaupt möglich die äusere Hauswand wegzusprengen ?!


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> @Two-Face:
> Ja genau, ich habe gesagt, dass Crytek die Engine wahrscheinlich für Crysis 2 verwenden wird, aber nicht, dass du in dem Video Crysis 2 siehst. Dafür ist die Grafik natürlich viel zu schlecht.


Für mich klang das eher so, als ob du mir damit eine Art Demonstration von den Physik-Effekten, die Crysis 2 haben wird, vorlegen willst. Dass es ich dabei aber nicht um die tatsächliche handeln kann, war mir irgendwie schon im Vorraus klar, da Crytek ihre eigene Engine sowas berechnen lässt.



multimolti schrieb:


> Und wie du schon gesagt hast, bei Crysis bleiben die Blechteile Blechteile, und hier würden sie jetzt zu Metallsplittern werden. Aber wenn man selbst nicht programmiert hat kann man sich den Rechenaufwand einfach nicht vorstellen.


Den Rechenaufwand kann ich mir sogar ziemlich gut vorstellen, wenn andere, nicht mal richtige Spiele, dieselben Effekte deutlich besser, bei anscheinend weniger Aufwand, hingekriegt haben.


multimolti schrieb:


> Und : Antworte mal im Screenshot-Thread!


Was für ein Screenshot-Thread?



multimolti schrieb:


> Crysis 2 steht schon ganz oben auf der Saug-Liste


Ach so ist das also, du ziehst dir deine Spiele.


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja aber in dem Video wurden keine tragenden Wände eingeschoßen (seit wann kann man eine wand wegschießen ?! )


Wegschießen, einschießen... ist doch alles das gleiche.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was für ein Screenshot-Thread?


Den Rätsel-Thread! Du hast nen Spiel gepostet, aber keiner kommt drauf.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach so ist das also, du ziehst dir deine Spiele.


Niemals.


----------



## LOGIC (11. März 2010)

Sry für OT !!!: Was fürn Rätsel-Thread  ?!

BTT.: Wäre aber echt schön wenn dort Hochhäuser einstürzen könnten


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sry für OT !!!: Was fürn Rätsel-Thread  ?!
> 
> BTT.: Wäre aber echt schön wenn dort Hochhäuser einstürzen könnten



Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/89315-screenshot-raetsel-thread-17.html#post1621974


----------



## Superheld (11. März 2010)

Crysis 2 Trailer ist da 

http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/28333


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

Superheld schrieb:


> Crysis 2 Trailer ist da
> 
> Crysis 2 GDC 2010 Off-Screen Trailer Video from GameVideos



Das sieht schon mal geil aus  Ich freu mich auf das Game!

EDIT:
Und von dem, was man in dem Video sieht, hätte sich die Sache mit dem Zerstören von Gebäuden geklärt... und zwar zum negativen hin =(


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2010)

So, ich habs mal eben direkt eingebunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a_sVI9Ltog


Ich freu mich schon richtig darauf, der Stadt das Fürchten zu lehren.^^


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2010)

sieht echt cool aus , aber mal wieder nur ein konsolen trailer 
hätten ruhig bei dem vergleich von ps3 un xbox noch den pc mit dazu nehmen können


----------



## multimolti (12. März 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> sieht echt cool aus , aber mal wieder nur ein konsolen trailer
> hätten ruhig bei dem vergleich von ps3 un xbox noch den pc mit dazu nehmen können



Stimmt, aber ich finde die Grafik auf den Konsolen schon erstaunlich! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das bei denen hinbekommt. Das muss auf dem PC dann noch besser werden.. und ich hoffe immernoch auf zerstörbare Gebäude!


----------



## LOGIC (12. März 2010)

Und was kam da angeflogen ?! Ein fettes Hausteil was ein Auto zerlegt hat !!  Geil !!


----------



## mixxed_up (12. März 2010)

Crysis 2 werde ich sofort vorbestellen wenn es bei Amazon möglich wird. Steelbook oder Collectors, ich brauch das um jeden Preis! Wenn die Performance besser ist als bei Crysis wird das Teil wie eine Bombe einschlagen. DAS ist eine echte Spielelegende.


----------



## LOGIC (13. März 2010)

Joa hoffen wir mal das es ne bessere Performance hat


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2010)

Die Performance scheint ja schon jetzt gut zu sein, wenn es niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen haben soll, als Crysis 1. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob das auf meinem Rechner nun durchgehend in Max. flüssig laufen wird.


----------



## LOGIC (13. März 2010)

In Max vermutlich nicht aber flüssig schon eher


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2010)

Komisch, wieso kann ich dann 70% des kompletten Spiels unter "High" flüssig spielen?
Mein PC packt Crysis 1 unter maximalen DX9 Details gerade noch flüssig, lediglich in dem Raumschiff-Level und am Schluss wirds's deutlich langsamer.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (13. März 2010)

> Komisch, wieso kann ich dann 70% des kompletten Spiels unter "High" flüssig spielen?


 In welcher Auflösung? Und wohl kaum mit AA?


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2010)

In 1440 x 900 und natürlich ohne AA und AF, aber es geht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (13. März 2010)

Ja das kommt hin. Immerhin. 19"/20" TFT?


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2010)

Nö, 24er.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (13. März 2010)

Hmm, das wäre mir persönlich schon zu grenzwertig. Ich hab auch 24". Bei 1440x900 wird's mir zu pixelig. Hatte mal übergansweise ne 8800 GTS (G92) drin. Damit konnte ich auch nur 1440x900,High,oxAA zocken. Bin froh jetzt wieder in FullHD spielen zu dürfen.  Thanks @4890 Toxic


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2010)

Naja, ich kann Crysis auch nur mit einer X1950 XTX sehr gut flüssig spielen - ich kann alles auf "Hoch" lassen, muss aber lediglich die Schatten komplett deaktivieren. Resultat: Ohne Schatten kommen die hochwertigen Texturen besser zur Geltung und es läuft wunderbar.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (13. März 2010)

Vertick doch deine Grakas und hol dir was flotteres davon.  

Ja ohne Schatten geht aber der Realismus flöten.  Naja, wichtig ist das Spaß beim Spielen hast. So lange ist es egal. Es muss ja dir gefallen und nicht z.B. mir. Crysis2 ist ja sehr flexibel programmiert. Das Special der PC Games dazu war sehr schön.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2010)

Also ich zock das Spiel aber auch in 64bit. Da sieht's schon mal 'n bissl besser aus und läut trotzdem schneller.
Und meine beiden Grafikkarten (die ich ja schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren habe) werd' ich nicht verticken, nö, auch wenn die in 3-4 Jahren ausgedient haben, die werd' ich in meine Sammlung aufnehmen - X1950 XTX hat Sammlerwert, zählt ja zu den bemerkenswerteren Grafikkarten in der GPU-Geschichte.
Wer so viel Geld für einen PC ausgegeben hat, wie ich damals, der rüstet den auch so schnell nicht auf bzw. kauft nicht so schnell einen neuen.

Ist schon komisch, früher hatte ich 'n 17-Zöller, mit damals aktuellen Spielen war mein CF-Sys mit der Auflösung schon ziemlich unterfordert, jetzt ist es auf einmal umgekehrt...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (13. März 2010)

Ja das ist leider immer so bei Hardware.  Aber deswegen kaufe ich auch keine Leistung auf Vorrat, sondern immer genau so viel wie benötigt. 

Mit meinem 955+4890 werde ich noch sehr lange auskommen. eventuell rüste ich im Herbst/Winter ne ne 5890 oder Fermi nach. Ich möchte eben alles Max genießen -dafür hab ich den Rechner ja. Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen. Zu Schulzeiten hatte ich auch kein Geld meinen Rechner im aktuell zu halten. Da ging die ganze Kohle für Sprit/Klamotten und Feiern raus...^^ Daher war ich sehr glücklich mit meiner Xbox(1). Wow ist jetzt 6/7 Jahre her mit der Konsole. Die Grafik war damals der Renner. Jetzt hab ich sie mal ausgekrammt.  ....Bei aller Nostalgie, ich konnte mich nicht für diese pixelig Darstellung begeistern..  ^^

Besten Gruß


----------



## Player007 (14. März 2010)

Es gibt neue Trailer zur CryEngine 3 von der GDC:
CryEngine 3: Komplette GDC-Präsentation von Crytek im Video festgehalten


----------



## multimolti (14. März 2010)

Ich würde  Two-Face ja auch mal eine neue Graka empfehlen, und ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die zweitneuste Generation (GTX 2xx und HD 48xx) bald sehr stark im Preis sinken wird wenn Fermi rauskommt. Dann wäre der Zeitpunkt gekommen


----------



## LOGIC (14. März 2010)

24" mit 1440x900 ?! Da hätt ich mir das geld lieber gespaart und nen 24" mit 1920x1200 geholt und ne passende Graka. Deine x1950 hat sammlerwert ?! lol ^^ dann hat das also meine X1650 mit 512 mb ram wohl auch ?!


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> 24" mit 1440x900 ?! Da hätt ich mir das geld lieber gespaart und nen 24" mit 1920x1200 geholt und ne passende Graka. Deine x1950 hat sammlerwert ?! lol ^^ dann hat das also meine X1650 mit 512 mb ram wohl auch ?!



Manno Meter, deine Aussage ist sowas von unüberdacht.
1. Wer sagt, dass ein Bildschurm nur exakt eine Auflösung beherrscht.
2. Die X1950 XTX ist 1. die erste Grafikkarte mit GDDR4, 2. besitzt sie einen der gutaussehendsten Referenzlüfzer und 3. sie ist die letzte und schnellste DX9-Grafikkarte - die hat mehr Sammlerwert, als du dir vorstellen kannst.

@multimolti: Mir brauch niemand eine Grafikkarte empfehlen, weil ich selber wohl besser weiß, wann ich mit welchen Mitteln einen Rechner aufrüste - (hallo? Ich bin Informatiker und seit gut 5 Jahren bestens über den Markt informiert) darüber hinaus habe ich glaube ich mehr Geld für diesen PC ausgegeben, als ihr in 4 Jahren für einen PC ausgeben würdet.


----------



## multimolti (14. März 2010)

Jaja, schon gut^^ Jetzt BTT bitte... habe mir die Videos mal alle reingezogen, ist jetzt nichts revolutionäres dabei, das meiste waren ja Tools für die Entwickler, und das dürfte die wenigsten Zocker interessieren 

Aber die Lichteffekte und die Sache mit dem Regen sahen schon nett aus!


----------



## LOGIC (14. März 2010)

> 1. Wer sagt, dass ein Bildschurm nur exakt eine Auflösung beherrscht.


 
Bin davon ausgegangen das 1440x900 deine maximale auflösung ist^^ 



> 2. Die X1950 XTX ist 1. die erste Grafikkarte mit GDDR4, 2. besitzt sie einen der gutaussehendsten Referenzlüfzer und 3. sie ist die letzte und schnellste DX9-Grafikkarte - die hat mehr Sammlerwert, als du dir vorstellen kannst.


 
Wenn du sie aber weiterhin nutzt brennt sie irgendwann durch oder es geschieht sonst was mit ihr und was haste dan von dem ach so tollen Sammlerwert ?! ^^


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Bin davon ausgegangen das 1440x900 deine maximale auflösung ist^^


Na wieso beherrscht ein Bildschirm wohl mehrere Auflösung? Genau, dass man sich die beste für den momentanen Anspruch auswählen kann.


LOGIC schrieb:


> Wenn du sie aber weiterhin nutzt brennt sie irgendwann durch oder es geschieht sonst was mit ihr und was haste dan von dem ach so tollen Sammlerwert ?! ^^



Eine Grafikkarte, die man in den Schrank als Sammlerstück stellt, muss nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## LOGIC (14. März 2010)

> Na wieso beherrscht ein Bildschirm wohl mehrere Auflösung? Genau, dass man sich die beste für den momentanen Anspruch auswählen kann.



Ja so habe ich es früher gemacht ^^ Aber es gibt auch bildschirme die eben so eine auflösung als maximum haben und das gibt es eben auch als 24 zöller.



> Eine Grafikkarte, die man in den Schrank als Sammlerstück stellt, muss nicht mehr funktionieren.



Was bringt dir dan der Sammlerwert ?  Das musst du verkaufen


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2010)

Deshalb sagte ich ja auch "zum in den Schrank stellen"

*NICHT* zum Verkaufen.


----------



## LOGIC (14. März 2010)

ok es reicht  Es wird zeit das wir uns wieder um das thema befassen


----------



## multimolti (14. März 2010)

Dann mal los! Ich hab schon was zu den Videos geschrieben...


----------



## LOGIC (15. März 2010)

Physik ist ja gut und wenn das in dem Fertigen spiel so enthalten ist und ich ein Wolkenkratzer einreisen kann bin ich sehr Happy


----------



## BamBuchi (18. März 2010)

Bin auch mal wieder bisschen aktiver, kennt ihr mich noch ?  
_

Leider ist meine GTX285 OCX abgeraucht und hab jetzt ne 9800gtx+
Sommer kommt ne Fermi rein .
Bin mal gespannt, was ich mit einer 9800gtx+ so erreichen kann.

Bin wirklich gespannt auf das Spiel!
Weiß jmd. schon wann es ungefähr kommt!? (in diesem Jahr evt.)

Liebe Grüße

BamBuchi


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2010)

Sicher kennt man dich noch, also zumindest ich.

Also man geht davon aus, dass das Game tatsächlich noch dieses Jahr erscheint, angeblich sogar schon im Sommer, ich halte das aber für unwahrscheinlich.
Das Game soll laut Crytek niedrigere Hardwarenforderungen haben als der erste Teil, also würd' ich mir da keine Sorgen wegen der Grafikkarte machen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Game soll laut Crytek niedrigere Hardwarenforderungen haben als der erste Teil, also würd' ich mir da keine Sorgen wegen der Grafikkarte machen.


 
Vielleicht kam die Aussage aber auch falsch rüber. Vielleicht hat Crysis2 zu Release niedrigere Anforderungen als Crysis(1) zum damaligen Hardwarestand, was soviel bedeutet das man es im Vergleich zum ersten Teil auf aktueller Hardware spielen kann.

Edit:


BamBuchi schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder bisschen aktiver, kennt ihr mich noch ?


 
Du hast früher immer diese "komischen" Bilder von dir im Outing gepostet^^.


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2010)

Das denke ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit, aber wenn's auch auf Konsolen laufen soll, dann denke ich dass die Aussage auch in die Richtung gehen könnte.


----------



## BamBuchi (18. März 2010)

Danke für die kurzen und "knackigen" Infos 

Hm ja, eig. nicht @ Blizzard 



Gruß


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. März 2010)

Wenn Crysis2 genaus so gut aussehen soll wie Crysis1 z.B. in 1680x1050, Very High, 2xAA => dann wird man auch die selbe Hardware dafür brauchen. Wenn es besser aussehen soll, wird man bessere Hardware brauchen. 

Dass es auch auf Konsole läuft, heißt ja nicht, dass die Grafik mit der eines Gamer-Rechners vergleichbar wäre. 
Bei der Konselnverfassung wird sehr stark auf Details und Texturen, sowie Lichteffekte und Schatten verzichtet. Auflösung sowieso. 

Der Artikel der PCGH (oder war es PC Games?) dazu war echt auflschlussreich dazu.


----------



## Fl_o (18. März 2010)

Jetzt nehmen uns die Konsoleros auch noch Crysis, wohrin soll das alles enden ? COunter Strike  Für Ps3 ? Half Life für Xbox ? 

PC is not Dead !!!  

Könnte kotzen wen ich Kinder mit der Pay Station / X Schrott   Mw2 / Left 4 dead zocken sehe alles so langsam, schlechte Grafik und Bc 2 onliene ist ja sowieso ..  ( Nur auf den Konsolen ) schlimm schlimm wie sich das alles entwickelt


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Jetzt nehmen uns die Konsoleros auch noch Crysis, wohrin soll das alles enden ? COunter Strike  Für Ps3 ? Half Life für Xbox ?
> 
> PC is not Dead !!!
> 
> Könnte kotzen wen ich Kinder mit der Pay Station / X Schrott   Mw2 / Left 4 dead zocken sehe alles so langsam, schlechte Grafik und Bc 2 onliene ist ja sowieso ..  ( Nur auf den Konsolen ) schlimm schlimm wie sich das alles entwickelt



Gut, jetzt meld' dich mal bei Cynamite oder so an, und mach das diesen ganzen Kindern mal weiß.....was glaubst du wie schnell du PNs mit "bist du blöd?", "spinnst du oder was?" bekommst?

BTW, _Half-Life 1_ gibt's zwar nicht für XBox, aber für PS2.


----------



## Fl_o (18. März 2010)

> Gut, jetzt meld' dich mal bei Cynamite oder so an, und mach das diesen ganzen Kindern mal weiß.....was glaubst du wie schnell du PNs mit "bist du blöd?", "spinnst du oder was?" bekommst?



Ich glaub eher da bekomm ich Pns mit " Ey du opfa was getn mid dir ab ey f** doch deine ***** ****** Mutter***** hinten***t Habe mitbekommen das dass so der Aktuelle Wortschatz eines 12 Jährigen ist...



> BTW, Half-Life 1 gibt's zwar nicht für XBox, aber für PS2.


-.- 

 So und jz wieder BT 

Ich hoffe ja noch das halt dan die Optionen Middle gibt die sind für Konsolen und halt noch high / very high für PC dies so richtig krachen lassen mit allen drum und dran


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. März 2010)

> Ich hoffe ja noch das halt dan die Optionen Middle gibt die sind für Konsolen und halt noch high / very high für PC dies so richtig krachen lassen mit allen drum und dran


Hab ich doch schon geschrieben. 


> Dass es auch auf Konsole läuft, heißt ja nicht, dass die Grafik mit der eines Gamer-Rechners vergleichbar wäre.
> Bei der Konselnverfassung wird sehr stark auf Details und Texturen, sowie Lichteffekte und Schatten verzichtet. Auflösung sowieso.


----------



## LOGIC (19. März 2010)

@ Two-Face 

Aber Half-Life 2 gab es für Xbox ^^


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

Boah Mann, deswegen setzte ich ja extra noch ein *1* an das _Half-Life_, damit auch ja keiner sagen kann, "moment, das gibt's doch auch für XBox".


----------



## LOGIC (19. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Boah Mann, deswegen setzte ich ja extra noch ein *1* an das _Half-Life_, damit auch ja keiner sagen kann, "moment, das gibt's doch auch für XBox".


 
Das es den ersten nur für PS2 gab ist ja logisch ^^


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

Er hat aber _Half-Life_ geschrieben, und nicht _Half-Life 2_ - das _Half-Life 1 _formulierte ich extra so, dass es "Klick" macht und er weiß "Ach stimmt, _Half-Life 1_ gab's ja nur für PS2"
Herrgott, ständig muss ich 18-mal erklären, was ich meine.


----------



## Rizzard (19. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Half-Life 1_ gab's ja nur für PS2"



Wenn dann gabs Half Life (1) bei den Konsolen "nur" für PS2.


----------



## LOGIC (19. März 2010)

Jetzt fängt er auch noch an


----------



## hempsmoker (19. März 2010)

Ich glaub er möchte ihn ärgern


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

BTT bitte


----------



## LOGIC (19. März 2010)

Wäre echt nicht schlecht

So nun wieder BTT ^^


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

Ist zwar nicht ganz BTT, aber ich habe grad beim surfen das hier gefunden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF8CUSiPDJ0
Wenn Crysis 2 sowas hätte würde das auch noch mal einiges hermachen! Ich freu mich schon auf die Zukunft wenn sowas ernsthaft in Games zur Anwendung kommen wird! Bisher glaub ich unmöglich, wenn man sieht dass allein diese Demo die FPS auf unter 60 runterdrückt, und es sich ja nur um einen einzigen Kopf ohne Texturen und Umgebung handelt. Sieht auf jeden Fall aber vielversprechend aus!


----------



## hempsmoker (20. März 2010)

Wow. Echt nice, vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass das alles in Echtzeit gerendert wird (sagt sie ja). Ich weiß noch, wie die das damals bei dem Film "Final Fantasy" angepriesen haben. Da waren das auch so 18.000 animierte Haare, allerdings sicher im Postrendering. 

In 2 - 3 Jahren ist sowas bestimmt möglich. Freu mich schon . Danke für das coole Video


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

Das wird richtig geil. Stell dir dann mal vor dass so Aliens endlich nicht mehr nur eine glatte Oberfläche haben sondern so ein Fell im Wolf-Style, was absteht wenn sie böse sind und so^^


----------



## LOGIC (20. März 2010)

Nice ^^ So ein Wookie mit solchen haaren


----------



## Player007 (2. April 2010)

*UPDATE*

Crysis 2 und CoD 7: Konkrete Releasetermine aufgetaucht - Update: Neues Crysis 2-Datum

Nun heißt es das Crysis 2 am 19. November 2010 in den Handel kommt.
Ist schon mal ne Ecke mehr, als es noch vor ein paar Tagen der 24. September war. Mal schauen, die Hauptsache ist, das es noch im Jahr 2010 kommt


----------



## multimolti (2. April 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Crysis 2 und CoD 7: Konkrete Releasetermine aufgetaucht - Update: Neues Crysis 2-Datum
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass es erst im Juli 2011 kommt  2010 werde ich nämlich nicht mehr zocken können^^


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

Naja, ich bin mit solchen vorgezogenen Release-Daten immer vorsichtig - zunächst hieß es doch, Crysis 2 kommt viel später? 
Naja, auf jedenfall hab ich absolut nichts dagegen, wenn sich Entwickler etwas mehr Zeit mit dem Spiel lassen.


----------



## joraku (3. April 2010)

Genau. Lieber die Engine noch was optimieren. 

Vor Weihnachten werd ich es eh nicht zocken.


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

Ich würde auch lieber warten als dann nacher das spiel nicht auf High zocken können


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin mit solchen vorgezogenen Release-Daten immer vorsichtig - zunächst hieß es doch, Crysis 2 kommt viel später?
> Naja, auf jedenfall hab ich absolut nichts dagegen, wenn sich Entwickler etwas mehr Zeit mit dem Spiel lassen.




Es ist schon länger die Rede dass Crysis 2 noch dieses Jahr erscheint, von _vorziehen_ kann da ja wohl keine Rede sein. Genau in diesem Zeitraum habe ich das Spiel auch erwartet.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2010)

Nö, ursprünglich wurde was mit Crysis 2 erst 2011/2012 geredet.
Das war noch zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo's keine größeren Infos gab.


----------



## Raikoon (4. April 2010)

ich glaube nicht das es dieses jahr noch rauskommt und wenn dann hat es wieder die ultra heftigen Anforderungen >.>


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2010)

Raikoon schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das es dieses jahr noch rauskommt und wenn dann hat es wieder die ultra heftigen Anforderungen >.>



Schon mal die Previews gelesen?


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2010)

Die sollen sich ruhig Zeit damit lassen, und dafür ein sauber programiertes Spiel abliefern.


----------



## TheArival (5. April 2010)

Crysis 2 soll ja geringere Systemanforderungen haben als das erste Crysis.

Ob das tatsächlich dann stimmt


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

TheArival schrieb:


> Crysis 2 soll ja geringere Systemanforderungen haben als das erste Crysis.
> 
> Ob das tatsächlich dann stimmt


 
Hoffen wir das mal


----------



## Player007 (7. April 2010)

Es gibt einen neuen Trailer und weitere Informationen im folgenden Link:
Crysis 2: New York-Event, mysteriöser Countdown und Times-Square-Trailer


----------



## joraku (7. April 2010)

Danke 
Viel zu sehen gibt es nicht. Ob das Ingame oder Rendergrafik ist?


----------



## multimolti (7. April 2010)

Wow, da sieht man ja echt viel -.-


----------



## Bu11et (7. April 2010)

Hi Leuts, 

wieß das meine Frage nicht ganz hier rein passt aber den passenden Thread hab ich nicht gefunden. 
Spielt wer vo euch Crysis Wars?
Hab gestern angefangen und komme kaum auf einen Server. Obwohl ich unkbuster hab, kommt immer die meldung, ich solls aktivieren? Irgendeiner Idee was damit gemeint ist?


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2010)

Probier's mal da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/pcgh-x-multigaming-funclan.html


----------



## Bu11et (7. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Probier's mal da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/pcgh-x-multigaming-funclan.html



Dank sehr .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2010)

Jetzt gibts sogar schon passende PC-Konfigurationen um das Spiel auf Max flüssig darzustellen: 

Vier-Wege-SLI mit der Geforce GTX 480 und EVGA X58 Classified - Nvidia, Geforce, GTX 480, 4-Wege, SLI, Quad-SLI

Da können die Konsolen einpacken


----------



## LOGIC (9. April 2010)

OMG Das ähnelt ja einer Turbine ! Vom aussehen und vom Lärm !


----------



## sileZn (9. April 2010)

Neuer trailer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03cY2nAb8AE

nun in voller länge , hf


----------



## multimolti (9. April 2010)

Wenn man gerne 1500W verbrät, nur um Crysis 2 zocken zu können, und sich dabei wie neben einer Flugzeugturbine fühlen möchte, dann ist das System sicherlich das richtige für einen. Leider gehöre ich nicht zu den Leuten, die da drauf stehen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Wenn man gerne 1500W verbrät, nur um Crysis 2 zocken zu können, und sich dabei wie neben einer Flugzeugturbine fühlen möchte, dann ist das System sicherlich das richtige für einen. Leider gehöre ich nicht zu den Leuten, die da drauf stehen...



Schonmal was von Ironie gehört?


----------



## Player007 (9. April 2010)

sileZn schrieb:


> Neuer trailer
> YouTube - NEW - Crysis 2 trailer
> 
> nun in voller länge , hf



Hier noch mal in Full HD 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBwReBKYs2s


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich freue mich druff, werde wohl aber nen neuen Rechner brauchen.


Ich glaube kaum dass du einen Neuen Rechner brauchst, wenn wiklich wie versprochen darauf geachtet wird dass die Anforderungen nicht zu hoch sind   Okay vlt ne neue Graka wegen Directx11. Aber naja Ich freu mich drauf  Bisdahin hab ich ja auch wieder nen vernünftigen Rechner


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2010)

Wenn Crytek's Behauptung wegen der Hardwareanforderungen stimmt, nann kann ich das Game wahrscheinlich auch auf meinem Rechner in maximalen Details zocken.


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn Crytek's Behauptung wegen der Hardwareanforderungen stimmt, nann kann ich das Game wahrscheinlich auch auf meinem Rechner in maximalen Details zocken.


Ja wir hoffen mal alle dass es auch stimmt


----------



## Rotax (10. April 2010)

Ist ja auch kein Wunder dass das auch auf alten Kisten läuft mit der leider auf XBOX-Niveau beschnittenen, sehr bescheidenen Optik.


----------



## Rizzard (10. April 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder dass das auch auf alten Kisten läuft mit der leider auf XBOX-Niveau beschnittenen, sehr bescheidenen Optik.



Crysis 2 wird für den PC sicherlich nicht auf XBox Niveau beschnitten sein. Auf dem PC wirst du sicherlich in einen anderen Grafikgenuss bekommen.


----------



## Xrais (10. April 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Crysis 2 wird für den PC sicherlich nicht auf XBox Niveau beschnitten sein. Auf dem PC wirst du sicherlich in einen anderen Grafikgenuss bekommen.



nö das sehe ich anders , der entwickler selbst sagt doch " Was auf konsole nicht geht wirds auf Pc auch nicht geben " !!!

Also doch: Was PC-Spieler schon seit Ankündigung der  Konsolenversionen des Crysis-Nachfolgers vermuteten, bestätigte Cevat  Yerli nun in einem Gespräch mit Nowgamer: Was auf Konsolen nicht  funktioniert - fliegt raus! In seinen eigenen Worten klingt das  inklusive Relativierung so: "Wenn etwas vernünftig auf dem PC läuft aber  nicht auf Xbox 360 und PS 3, was aber nur in einem von 100 Fällen  vorkommt, dann machen wir es nicht." Das bedeutet, dass alle Versionen  von Crysis 2 letztendlich -zumindest grundsätzlich- über das identische  3D-Feature Pack verfügen werden. Optimierungen die möglicherweise nur  mithilfe von Direct X 10 respektive 11 realisiert werden könnten, wird  es demnach nicht geben.Im gleichen Atemzug stellt er  allerdings auch klar, dass die PC-Version natürlich dennoch die beste  Optik bieten würde, da Features der Engine auf PC voll ausgefahren  werden könnten, anders als auf Konsolen.


----------



## thysol (10. April 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ja wir hoffen mal alle dass es auch stimmt



Wie bitte? Dass wuerde bedeuten dass das Spiel ein Konsolenport wird.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Dass wuerde bedeuten dass das Spiel ein Konsolenport wird.



Nö, Konsolenports haben durchaus sogar höhere Anforderungen.
Wieso sollte es ein Konsolenport sein? Könnte genauso gut sein, dass es nur richtig programmiert und optimiert wurde - es wurde doch schon zig mal gesagt, dass _Crysis 2_ niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen als Teil 1 haben wird.


----------



## nyso (10. April 2010)

Der Trailer ist ja mal rotz

Da werden 30-40 Mariens niedergemäht und er steht bloß cool/doof da

Mach das mal in echt als Soldat Deine ganze Einheit wird niedergemäht und du rauchst im Schützengraben erstmal eine


----------



## thysol (10. April 2010)

Ich glaube langsam dass Crytek Grafisch eher ein Konsolenport macht ala Modern Warfare 2. (Nur hoeher aufgeloeste Texturen und AA.)


----------



## multimolti (10. April 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Der Trailer ist ja mal rotz
> 
> Da werden 30-40 Mariens niedergemäht und er steht bloß cool/doof da
> 
> Mach das mal in echt als Soldat Deine ganze Einheit wird niedergemäht und du rauchst im Schützengraben erstmal eine




Tja, wenn du dich mal über die Story informiert hättest wüsstest du, dass die Marines deine Feinde sind. Genau wie die Aliens.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2010)

Ich dachte Söldner wären die Feinde?


----------



## multimolti (10. April 2010)

Ja? Soweit ich mich erinner hat man den Nanosuit zum Testen bekommen und ist abgehauen, daher jagt einen das Militär... naja, ich schau mal nach.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2010)

Naja. Klingt für mich eher nach einer typischen Storyumschreibung, damit man auch gegen menschliche Gegner zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## multimolti (10. April 2010)

Find ich aber gut, wie in Crysis die Koreaner... ich hasse es eh, gegen Aliens oder so einen Krampf zu kämpfen. Das Gleiche bei Metro: Wenn ich Nazis oder so abschießen kann macht es Spaß, aber die Alienszenen sind langweilig -.-


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2010)

Das hätte man aber schon irgendwie anders regeln können - andere Staaten beispielsweise, welche aus der Misere des Gegner Profit schlagen wollen.


----------



## multimolti (11. April 2010)

Die Story soll echt gut sein meinen erste Insider, besonders im Vergleich zum ersten Spiel: inCrysis - Guide to the game Crysis - inCrysis coverage of Crysis 2 World Premiere in NYC - Part 1


----------



## Player007 (11. April 2010)

*UPDATE*

Crysis 2: Amazon.de: Games

Das Spiel kann nun vorbestellt werden, für 55€. Ein Release Datum gibt es noch nicht. Desweiteren sieht man das "offiziele" Cover 
In England kostet es 27 Pfund:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1270997593&sr=1-1


----------



## joraku (11. April 2010)

55€? Aha, EA zieht gleich. 

Ich lass mir das Spiel unter dem Tannenbaum legen. Vor den Ferien habe ich kene Zeit um entspannt zu zocken.


----------



## Two-Face (11. April 2010)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass der Preis bis zum Release runtergeht - vorher kaufe ich mir das Spiel nämlich nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. April 2010)

Ich kann es nicht oft genug empfehlen 
Crysis 2 (PC) | CD WOW! Deutschland


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. April 2010)

Wie soll ich das verstehen, soll das der release sein

Erschienen am25.06.10


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. April 2010)

Da darfste nicht viel drauf geben.
Wenn für ein Game noch kein Termin steht vergeben die einfach nach Gefühl einen 

Starcraft 2 sollte bis vor kurzem laut denen noch ende April erscheinen


----------



## gettohomie (12. April 2010)

Hi leute ich habe mal ein paar Wallpaper aus den Aktuellen Trailer gebastelt 
Alle in der Auflösung 1920x1080


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt was am Nano-Suit alles verändert worden ist....

Bleiben die Fähigkeiten die alten?


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2010)

Nicht ganz, die Option für Stärke und Geschwindigkeit wurden zusammengelegt, die Umgebung lässt sich scannen und der Tarnmodus wurde überarbeitet. Dass der Nanosuit nicht ganz der alte bleibt, war übrigens schon vor vielen Monaten in einem Artikel nachzulesen.


----------



## multimolti (12. April 2010)

gettohomie schrieb:


> Hi leute ich habe mal ein paar Wallpaper aus den Aktuellen Trailer gebastelt
> Alle in der Auflösung 1920x1080



Nice 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt was am Nano-Suit alles verändert worden ist....
> 
> Bleiben die Fähigkeiten die alten?



Jetzt wollte ich grade was schreiben, aber Two-Face hat es eigentlich schon gesagt. Gibt eben den Taktik-Modus (das meinte Two-Face mit Umgebung scannen), und Strength und Stealth sollen verbessert worden sein, weil die am populärsten sind.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (12. April 2010)

Ich hoffe der Multiplayer wird solide und beinhaltet weniger Cheater, zumindest nicht so extrem wie in Crysis 1.

Der erste MP war ja ansich ganz gut, aber da fehlte was...


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, die Option für Stärke und Geschwindigkeit wurden zusammengelegt...


 
Diese Kombination dürfte sehr interessant werden. Erst schön Tempo zulegen und dann gehts ab nach oben. Hoffentlich macht die Energie da nicht allzu schnell schlapp.


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2010)

Ich mach mir da eher Sorgen um die Kraftverstärkung an sich - im ersten Teil konnte man ja noch relativ wenig damit anfangen. Wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke, hat man, abgesehen von Panzer-Modus, im ersten Teil überhaupt keinen Modus wirklich gebraucht.
Dies mag zwar einerseits, aufgrund der mäßigen Implementierung ins Gameplay des Nanosuits ziemlich ernüchternd sein, aber andererseits hatte man dadurch das Gefühl von einer höheren spielerischen Freiheit, da einem die Benutzung des Suits nicht explizit vorgegeben wurde.


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2010)

Nun die Geschwindigkeit alleine fand ich damals auch ziemlich fehl am Platz. Hab ich so gut wie nie benötigt.
Die "Kraft" war so ein kleines nettes Feature für zwischendurch, war aber auch nicht wirklich erforderlich.

Panzerung und Stealth waren somit die wichtigen Bestandteile des Suits.

Naja bin mal gespannt was am Ende bei raus kommt.


----------



## hempsmoker (13. April 2010)

Dass der Nanosuite mehr ins Spiel aufgenommen wird, würde ich mir auch wünschen. Da wären dann vielleicht auch ein paar Moves noch sehr interessant. Wie z. B. ein Walljump mit Speed und Strengt + ne Landung auf nem Gegner. Am Besten mitm Fuß voran ins Gesicht . Könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

So wie im Warhead intro? xD


----------



## hempsmoker (13. April 2010)

ganz genau .


----------



## DenniRauch (13. April 2010)

Also ich kann mich über den "alten" Nano-suit nicht beklagen, die Kräfte liesen sich schön schnell kombinieren. Ich fand nur die Energie ein bisschen zu wenig. Wenn man da 3-4 mal die Power gewechselt hat is schon ebbe. Aber sonst wär man ja noch übermächtiger. Ich habs sogar mal bis zum "Berg" fast nur mit Nano-Kräften ohne Waffen gespielt. Man muss nur etwas Kreativ sein.

z.B. Mit Max Speed auf nen Tank zurasen- switch zu Kraft - Drüberspringen und im Flug C4 droppen- switch zu stealth- ein wenig weggehen und Boom.
oder:
Mit Kraft aufs Dach springen - Switch zu stealth - gegner finden - switch zu armor - Angriff - switch zu speed - ab in den Jungle - switch zu stealth - und weg


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2010)

Man konnte aber weder Autos herumschleudern, noch Mauern einreißen - ich fand den Stärke-Modus eher zu lasch.


----------



## hempsmoker (13. April 2010)

Das wäre natürlich mit so einer Art Destruction 2.0 wie in  BFBC2 sehr interessant. Aber haben die Entwickler nicht sogar eine zerstörbare Umgebung angekündigt?


----------



## mixxed_up (13. April 2010)

Aber die Gegner waren immer sofort tot.
An einer Stelle des Spiels hatte ich keine Munition mehr. Also ein paar mal versucht ... und ich bin gerannt, stärke Modus an, Gegner umgehauen, maximum Speed, gleich 2 umgehauen und schnell weiter. Das hab ich solange gemacht bis die alle lagen.


----------



## DenniRauch (13. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man konnte aber weder Autos herumschleudern, noch Mauern einreißen - ich fand den Stärke-Modus eher zu lasch.



Naja... wär n schönes Gimmick aber ich weiß nicht ob die Funktion Crysis aufgewertet hätte oder ob's dann nicht zu den Absurdesten bugs gekommen wär wenn auf der halben Insel Autos durch die Gegend geflogen wär. Mal dir mal da nen MP aus. o_O

Bei dem Punkt mit den Mauern geb ich dir recht. Das wär cool, aber man konnte ja bisher im Stärke Mode immerhin Bäume umhacken, Zäune zerstören, Hütten einreisen, mit 3-4 Schlägen Fahrzeuge sprengen, Gegner bzw. Gegenstände 100 meter hoch/weit werfen etc... Das hatte schon seine Berechtigung. Musst es nur richtig nutzen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2010)

Was bringt es mir, wenn ich mit 3-4 Schlägen ein Auto sprengen kann, dabei aber eh' wegen der Explosion draufgehe?
BTW meinte ich das mit den Autos eher so, dass ich die mit einem gezielten Schlag auf die Motorhaube überschlagen kann, ähnlich wie in _Hellboy_.


----------



## DenniRauch (13. April 2010)

Jo das wär auf jeden fall cool! XD


----------



## mixxed_up (13. April 2010)

Die sollten aus dem Nanosuit lieber einen Stahlanzug machen - wie bei Iron Man.


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2010)

Der is aber langweilig.
Nanotechnologie kommt da schon etwas innovativer rüber.


----------



## joraku (13. April 2010)

Da gibt's aber schon ein Spiel zu.  

Dann sollte man noch fliegen können, mit Düsen oder so, ne?
Nein, das passt schon der Nanosuit. Ist eh realistischer, als ein Kampfanzug aus Stahl. Wie willste den damit schnell rennen?


----------



## hempsmoker (13. April 2010)

Der IronMan-Anzug hat ja genug Servo-Motoren, dass man damit schon schnell rennen kann .


----------



## joraku (13. April 2010)

Okay... 
Aber dann wäre es IronMan und nicht mehr Crysis.^^


----------



## mixxed_up (13. April 2010)

Und man kann damit wenn man dieLebenserhalungssysteme überarbeitet zu anderen Planeten fliegen.

Aber ich frage mich ob man NUR Prophet in Crysis 2 spielt? Was ist mit den anderen Nasen, wie O'Neill, Psycho und Nomad? Ganz zu schweigen von dieser Wissenschaftlerin? Ohmann, wenn das Spiel dann hier ist mach ich 10 Kreuze, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2010)

Das wird wohl bislang absichtlich geheim gehalten.


----------



## DenniRauch (13. April 2010)

Ich fänds blos blöd wenn die lücke zwischen der Koreanischen Insel und New York nicht erzählt wird... Prophet is ja wieder auf die Insel zurück geflogen und Nomad, Psycho und Elena Rosendahl sind ja auch zurück geflogen. Wär schon bissl schade wenn man auf einmal in NY steht. 
Maybe gibts ja dann auch wieder n Addon oder so des die Lücke schließt.
Well.... we'll see.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2010)

Wie es aussehen wird, werden wir sehen.
Ich will auch gar nichts genaueres dazu wissen, zerstört doch dann nur die Stimmung im Game weil man sowieso schon alles kennt und weiß.


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2010)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Ich fänds blos blöd wenn die lücke zwischen der Koreanischen Insel und New York nicht erzählt wird



Nun da der zweite Teil ja bekanntlich 2-3 Jahre danach spielt, kann hier schon eine gewisse Lücke vorhanden sein.




ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie es aussehen wird, werden wir sehen.
> Ich will auch gar nichts genaueres dazu wissen, zerstört doch dann nur die Stimmung im Game weil man sowieso schon alles kennt und weiß.



So gings mir beim ersten Teil. Hab da soviele Vids gesehen, das ich im Endeffekt schon das meiste kannte.


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2010)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Ich fänds blos blöd wenn die lücke zwischen der Koreanischen Insel und New York nicht erzählt wird... Prophet is ja wieder auf die Insel zurück geflogen und Nomad, Psycho und Elena Rosendahl sind ja auch zurück geflogen. Wär schon bissl schade wenn man auf einmal in NY steht.
> Maybe gibts ja dann auch wieder n Addon oder so des die Lücke schließt.
> Well.... we'll see.



So arg viel Rückbezüge zum ersten Teil wird es nicht geben, da das Spiel auch für Konsolen erscheint.


----------



## DenniRauch (14. April 2010)

Dann halt ein PC Standalone oder so... Möglichkeiten gäbs da ja, und Potenzial wär da auch noch drin. Die Insel hat sich doch bestimmt ein wenig verändert. Da könnt man schon noch einiges raus holen.


----------



## joraku (14. April 2010)

Hoffentlich gibt es, wenn Crysis 2 sich gut verkauft ein Addon (oder halt ein Standalone wie Warhead) für PCler, immerhin ist die Engine und das Grundgerüst vorhanden. Außerdem, nicht vergessen. Als die Cry 3 Engine gezeigt wurde, in diesen Entwicklervideos, da waren auch auf Bildern Jungleszenen zu sehen.
So "Was davor geschah"


----------



## multimolti (14. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man konnte aber weder Autos herumschleudern, noch Mauern einreißen - ich fand den Stärke-Modus eher zu lasch.



Bei Crysis 1? Doch konnte man! Die Jeeps sind auch geflogen, wenn du im Strength-Mode draufgekloppt hast.


----------



## Two-Face (14. April 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Bei Crysis 1? Doch konnte man! Die Jeeps sind auch geflogen, wenn du im Strength-Mode draufgekloppt hast.



Inwiefern?


----------



## multimolti (14. April 2010)

Hab mal so nen Trailer gesehen in dem die das gut gezeigt haben, finde den aber grad nicht wieder. Da ging es um die zerstörbare Umgebung, ein Teil war eine Straße am Berg lang, links Wasser, rechts der Berg, voraus auf der Straße eine Blockade, dann hat nen Schiff vom Wasser den Berg abgeschossen (mit Raketen) und da sind Steine rausgeflogen und auf der Straße rumgerollt... naja und da fuhr auch einer von den Koreaner-Jeeps die Straße runter, der Spieler ist in Strength-Mode gegangen, hat mit der Faust einmal draufgehauen, dann ging der Trailer in Zeitlupe und hat gezeigt wie das Auto schön weggeflogen ist...

Ich würd dir den echt gerne zeigen, aber alle bei YouTube sind anders.


----------



## Two-Face (14. April 2010)

Das Video kenne ich.
Ich bezweifle aber, dass sich dies wirklich im Game nachstellen lässt - ich denke, das wird irgendso eine "konstruierte" Demo gewesen sein.


----------



## multimolti (14. April 2010)

Ich glaub ich werds mal testen


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2010)

Das Video hat mich damals auch beeindruckt, war aber mit Sicherheit insziniert.


----------



## Two-Face (14. April 2010)

Hmm, ich habs:

YouTube - Crysis - Destruction


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2010)

Das Video war zwar auch bekannt, aber die Autoszene fehlt darin, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Two-Face (14. April 2010)

Ich glaube, dass es in diesem Video wirklich eine derartige Szene gegeben hat.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2010)

War die Szene nicht sogar aus dem Intro 
YouTube - Crysis=Intro Movie=HD 720p


----------



## Two-Face (14. April 2010)

Bei der Intro-Szene haut er allerdings Geschwindigkeit rein, und nicht Stärke - denke eher, dass er da der Karre ausgewichen ist.


----------



## multimolti (14. April 2010)

Ich hab es grade mal Ingame probiert, zumindest solange das Auto nicht fährt kann man es echt nicht wegschleudern. Naja, schade.


----------



## Two-Face (14. April 2010)

Hab ich auch schon x-mal ausprobiert, sagte ja, das geht nicht.


----------



## multimolti (14. April 2010)

Jaja, sorry  Hab den Trailer und die ganzen Videos ca. 1000x gesehen, als ich es noch nicht selber  zocken konnte, und jetzt wo ich es selber spielen kann sind die Erinnerungen so fließend ineinander über gegangen...


----------



## joraku (15. April 2010)

Was ich schade fand, dass es diese Szenen mit den fliegenden Gesteinsbrocken (die auch Schaden verursacht haben) nicht im Spiel gegeben hat, bzw. es nicht möglich war solche Trümmer herauszusprengen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

Bin ja auf Crysis 2 gespannt, wenn ich mir den "The Wall"-Trailer anschau, bekomm ich immer ne Gänsehaut... 

Des bekommen die Viecher zurück, können doch nicht einfach das schöne New York zerlegen....


----------



## thysol (2. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bin ja auf Crysis 2 gespannt, wenn ich mir den "The Wall"-Trailer anschau, bekomm ich immer ne Gänsehaut...
> 
> Des bekommen die Viecher zurück, können doch nicht einfach das schöne New York zerlegen....



Da hast du recht. Fuer mich ist dass Spiel ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Mai 2010)

mal sehn ob es wieder ein hardwarefresser wird


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Mai 2010)

Nein wirds nicht, ist aber allen bekannt außer dir vielleicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> mal sehn ob es wieder ein hardwarefresser wird



Ich denke schon, zumindenst so stark wie der Vorgänger. 

Allerdings sollte man sich überlegen wie die Leistung im Bezug auf der Optik skaliert. Es gibt viele Spiele die genauso "bescheiden" performen, jedoch bekommt man nichtmal Teilweise sone Grafikpracht dafür zu gesicht


----------



## thysol (5. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nein wirds nicht, ist aber allen bekannt außer dir vielleicht.



Genau dass beunruhigt mich ja. Hinterher wird dass Spiel doch nur ein Konsolenport. Gute Grafik geht naemlich immer mit hohen Hardware Anforderungen einher. Damit meine ich wirklich gute Grafik mit hohen Texturaufloesungen wie etwa Metro 2033 oder Crysis/Warhead. Nicht so einen Mist wie Modern Warfare 2 dass auch noch angeblich eine so gute Grafik haben soll.


----------



## Player007 (11. Mai 2010)

Jap, die Befürchtung habe ich auch. Weil wenn Crytek alles auf den PC optimiert, wird das auch ganz schon teuer


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Mai 2010)

Die haben gesagt Crysis 2 wird die neue Grafikreferenz auf allen Plattformen, ergo muss das Spiel seinen Vorgänger schlagen. Aber seien wir mal Ehrlich, gute Grafik ist nicht das wichtigste. Mir hat die Grundsätzliche Story schon gefallen bei Crysis, und auch die Aktion.


----------



## multimolti (11. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die haben gesagt Crysis 2 wird die neue Grafikreferenz auf allen Plattformen, ergo muss das Spiel seinen Vorgänger schlagen. Aber seien wir mal Ehrlich, gute Grafik ist nicht das wichtigste. Mir hat die Grundsätzliche Story schon gefallen bei Crysis, und auch die Aktion.



Hoffen wir's dass die Grafik den Vorgänger schlägt! Der liegt nämlich in manchen Sachen schon hinter anderen Spielen finde ich, es gibt zwar kein Spiel (meiner Meinung nach) was Crysis in ALLEN Belangen schlägt, aber z.B. finde ich die Wassergrafik bei Just Cause 2 oder die Explosionen bei BC:BC2 deutlich schöner.

Und Story? Naja, bei 1 fand ich die eigentlich ziemlich kacke  War furchtbar langweilig, einfach nur durchmetzeln, da sind andere Spiele schon deutlich weiter. Aber das kann sich ja bessern, wie bei Assassin's Creed 1 und 2.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn Crysis 2 nicht deutlich besser aussieht als Crysis 1 wird die Grafikkrone halt bald an ein anderes Spiel gehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn Crysis 2 nicht deutlich besser aussieht als Crysis 1 wird die Grafikkrone halt bald an ein anderes Spiel gehen.



  an welches denn?


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn Crysis 2 nicht deutlich besser aussieht als Crysis 1 wird die Grafikkrone halt bald an ein anderes Spiel gehen.



Das bezweifle ich, solange Konsolenportierungen vorherrschend sind.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich mir die Screens so anschaue sieht Crysis 2 ziemlich gut aus. Viele andere Games werden da einfach nicht mithalten können und weiterhin 1:1 Portierungen von Konsolen werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2010)

Ach, bereits Clear Sky, Metro 2033 und ARMA 2 sehen meiner Meinung nach teilweise besser aus als Crysis (Metro ist sogar n Multiplattformtitel). Diese Spiele haben unterm Strich jedoch häufiger grafische Schwächen als Crysis, so dass die Grafikkrone halt immernoch Crysis hat. Ich denk aber spätestens mit Doom 4 wird Crysis fallen oder glaubt jemand tatsächlich, dass Crysis auch noch die nächsten 2 1/2 Jahre die Grafikkrone haben wird? Das muss ich wiederrum bezweifeln.

Edit:



> Hinterher wird dass Spiel doch nur ein Konsolenport. Gute Grafik geht naemlich immer mit hohen Hardware Anforderungen einher.



Cevat Yerli: _the PC version of Crysis 2 will look far better than the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions. _

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/989/989158p1.html


----------



## multimolti (12. Mai 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ach, bereits Clear Sky, Metro 2033 und ARMA 2 sehen meiner Meinung nach teilweise besser aus als Crysis (Metro ist sogar n Multiplattformtitel). Diese Spiele haben unterm Strich jedoch mehr grafische Schwächen als Crysis, so dass die Grafikkrone halt immernoch Crysis hat. Ich denk aber spätestens mit Doom 4 wird Crysis fallen oder glaubt jemand tatsächlich, dass Crysis auch noch die nächsten 2 1/2 Jahre die Grafikkrone haben wird? Das muss ich wiederrum bezweifeln.



Naja, dafür soll ja Crysis 2 kommen 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Screens so anschaue sieht Crysis 2 ziemlich gut aus. Viele andere Games werden da einfach nicht mithalten können und weiterhin 1:1 Portierungen von Konsolen werden.



Laut den offiziellen Entwicklern _wird _es ein 1:1 Konsolenport. Die haben gesagt dass sie alle Versionen gleich machen wollen, und das schließt ein dass es für den PC keine extra-Features  gibt.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Laut den offiziellen Entwicklern _wird _es ein 1:1 Konsolenport. Die haben gesagt dass sie alle Versionen gleich machen wollen, und das schließt ein dass es für den PC keine extra-Features gibt.


 
Aber es hieß doch auch mal irgend wo, das Crysis 2 alles aus dem PC raus holen werde.
Was wollen die bei ner Portierung großartig raus holen, wenn das sogar die Konsolentechnik schaffen würde.


----------



## -NTB- (12. Mai 2010)

dann könnte zumindest jeder sagen ich kann crysis 2 auf high mit ner geferoce 2mx lüssig zokken hahaha


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden Fall müssen sie den Konsolenspielern verzapfen was in teil 1 passiert ist...


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2010)

Nochmal:

_Als Crytek ankündigte, dass die kommende Cryengine 3 eine Multiplattform-Engine darstellt, waren PC-Fans im ersten Moment enttäuscht. Allgemein wurde erwartet, dass entsprechende Spiele auf Basis der Cryengine 3 auf PC und PS3 bzw. Xbox 360 gleich aussehen. Das wäre angesichts der im Vergleich zu Konsolen tendenziell stärkeren PC-Hardware ein Rückschritt für Crytek, schließlich gilt die Cryengine als Aushängeschild für maximale Grafik. 

Doch die Befürchtungen scheinen umsonst gewesen zu sein. In mehreren Interviews, die Crytek-Chef Cevat Yerli auf der E3 gab, wurde betont, wie wichtig doch der PC sei. Die PC-Version von Crysis 2 würde die Konsolen-Fassungen für PS3 und Xbox 360 übertreffen. Das Ziel sei nicht, dass Crysis 2 auf PC und Konsolen gleich aussehe. Das Crysis 2-Team hätte ein klares Ziel: Den innovativsten und best aussehenden Shooter für den PC zu erschaffen. 

Die Unterschiede zwischen Crysis 2 auf PS3 und Xbox 360 seien vermutlich zu vernachlässigen. Beide Versionen sollen das Maximum aus der verfügbaren Hardware herausholen, wobei jeweils die Vorteile der Konsolen-Hardware ausgenutzt werden. Man wolle auch bei der PS3 und der Xbox 360 die beste Grafik auf den Markt bieten._

Crysis 2: PC-Version mit besserer Grafik als PS3 und Xbox 360 - crysis 2, cryengine 3


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Mai 2010)

Ja, das ist das Problem daran. Denn Konsolenspieler können nicht wissen was im ersten Teil passiert ist, da wird wohl irgendwie ein Video vorweg laufen.

Ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen Kiddies die ankommen mit oh, geil, Crysis 2 sieht sooo gut aus, da kann dein PC nicht mithalten, und das geilste Spiel ever und "wieso heißt das eigentlich Crysis "2"?"

Dann schmeiß ich meinen PC mit Crysis 1 an und das sieht dann schon besser aus.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2010)

@ Painkiller

Das wird schnell in ner Vorschau gezeigt...100 pro !


----------



## multimolti (12. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Aber es hieß doch auch mal irgend wo, das Crysis 2 alles aus dem PC raus holen werde.
> Was wollen die bei ner Portierung großartig raus holen, wenn das sogar die Konsolentechnik schaffen würde.



Naja, auf dem PC wird natürlich die Auflösung höher gehen und auch die  Texturen werden wahrscheinlich detaillierter sein denke ich. Aber viel mehr wird nicht anders sein, siehe das Zitat von Split99999 oben. Damit "holen sie dann alles beim PC raus", aber lassen die  Grafik grundsätzlich auf allen Plattformen gleich.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2010)

Naja der MP Modus wird warscheinlich auch unterschiedlich sein ?! Falls es überhaupt einen gibt für die Konsolen. Ich kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte es für die Konsoleros keinen MP-Modus geben. Gibts doch bei allen anderen Games auch.

Fakt ist, das Crysis 2 auf dem PC wieder bombastisch aussehen wird. Außerdem haben wir noch die Option auf High Quality Mods.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2010)

Ja ich mein so ein gameplay wie es bei Crysis war gibt es nicht für die Konsolen. Und da der Online modus von Crysis ja auch nicht ganz so toll war glaub ich nicht das der so gut ankommen wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja ich mein so ein gameplay wie es bei Crysis war gibt es nicht für die Konsolen. Und da der Online modus von Crysis ja auch nicht ganz so toll war glaub ich nicht das der so gut ankommen wird.



Hmm? Ich habe Crysis mit Gamepad gezockt aufn 32" LCD und es ist der Hammer, da hat man garkein bock mehr auf Schreibtisch-LCD und Tastatur  

Also das Gameplay ist da kein Problem, im Gegenteil, es ist sogar besser


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2010)

Okay ich werd es wohl mal wieder persöhnlich testen müßen^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Und der Sound ist auch fantastisch ingame, immer wird nur von der Grafik gesprochen. Aber wenn irgendwas explodiert, fliegen dir die Ohren weg, einfach nur geil  

Kann es wirklich nur jedem mal empfehlen mit Xbox 360 Controller + Full-HD Fernseher und guten Surround-Boxen. Und das schön chillig auf der Couch, einfach nur RRRrrrrRRhhhh geil


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2010)

Morgen gibt's Neues zu Crysis 2 

*@ Fr3@k*

My 2 cents: Shooter mit Gamepad? Burn the witch! Derber Lag, lahmes Aiming - ohne mich


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab das Game mal mit 'nem XBox 360-Controller angespielt, Fahrzeuge ließen sich damit ziemlich gut steuern, aber zu Fuß nada - dann doch lieber Maus + Tastatur.

Und der Sound ist wirklich hervorragend, das muss man dem Game schon auch lassen - seit _STAR WARS: Republic Commando_ habe ich keinen echter klingenden Sound gehört.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Morgen gibt's Neues zu Crysis 2
> 
> *@ Fr3@k*
> 
> My 2 cents: Shooter mit Gamepad? Burn the witch!



Die Xbox 360 Controller-Steuerung ist sehr gut gelungen, glaub mir. Die Bots in dem Spiel sind eh so lame und treffen nicht, da ist es auch egal ob man ein bisschen ungenauer zielen kann (wobei das eigentlich nicht stimmt, mit Controller gehts auch sehr genau).


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2010)

Habs auch mal getestet...so schnell wie der Controller dran war, war er auch wieder weg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2010)

*@ Fr3@k*

Ich habe das 2er an einer 360 angezockt. Danke, aber ich will eine Maus. Ein Fadenkreuz quälend lahm per Stick zu schieben ... da weigert sich mein Unterbewusstsein. Aber wenn's dir Spaß macht, dann ist's ja gut. Jeder, wie er will. Aber im MP machste mit dem Pad keinen Stich äh Kill *SCNR*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

man kann die Geschwindigkeit des Sticks ändern. Mein Kumpel hats uns letztens bei ner LAN abgezogen bei COD4, und er hat als einzigster mitn Gamepad gespielt. So schnell wie der dich umgeballert hat kannste garnicht guggn. Wenn mans einmal drauf hat, gehts wirklich schnell, vorallem im Nahkampf (messern). 

Ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache, aber zu behaupten das es mit Controller nicht geht stimmt so nicht, sondern man SELBER ist einfach nur zu doof dazu


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

Es ist aber wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Maus + Tastatur um ein vielfaches präziser sind, als ein Gamepad und zu dem reaktionsschneller - und das ohne Auto-Aim.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

ingame jedoch brauch man keine Wissenschaft. Der Controller hat ja auch Vorteile. Es ist nur eine Sache der Gewohnheit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2010)

Welchen Vorteil hat ein Controller? Ich sehe in Sachen Shooter keinen


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Controller hat man nur Vorteile bei Thrid-Person-Games (zumindest ich kann Spiele in dieser Perspektive besser spielen), Rennspielen und manch schlecht portierten Games. Bei weniger rasanten Spielen sitzt man da mit dem Controller oft schnell im Loch.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2010)

Controller sind besser geeignet für Rennspiele oder wie schon Two-Face sagte für Third-Person-Games wie GTA 4. Für den rest völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Naja okay Quake würde ich auch nicht mit Controller spielen, aber Crysis was imho ein lahmes Gameplay hat ist kein Problem. Ebenso COD und BF lassen sich sehr schön zocken.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

Mein geliebtes Battlefield würde ich nicht mal mit vorgehaltener Waffe mit Controller zocken.
Bei einem Unreal Tournament hat man für gewöhnlich auch mit Controller verloren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes Battlefield würde ich nicht mal mit vorgehaltener Waffe mit Controller zocken.



Gerade BFBC2 finde ich auf der PS3 bedeutend besser als aufn PC. Das war auch der Grund weshalb ich meine Vorbestellung storniert hatte. Hab die Beta aufm PC und auf der PS3 gezockt, kein Vergleich, auf Konsole finde ich es persönlich sehr viel geiler zu zocken


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal Halo gespielt und bin verrückt geworden weil man sich nicht so gescheit umsehen kann. Bei der maus kann man so schön in wellen linien herum sehen und beim Controller eben hauptsächlich nach oben, unten oder links und rechts. Schaut euch doch mal die Videos auf Youtube an wie die sich dort umsehen oder anvisiere...Das sieht aus als wären da Roboter unterwegs


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

Was soll denn da bitte geil sein? Es gibt nix unpräziseres, als ein Gamepad - nö danke, es gibt ja schließlich nicht umsonst Maus und Tastatur.

Ohne Autoaim geht halt nix auf der Konsole.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Autoaim hasse ich, und doch es geht wunderbar OHNE Autoaim =P 

Wie gesagt, nur weil IHR es nicht könnt, heißt es noch lange nicht das es nicht geht


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

Gut, dann tritt mal mit einem Gamepad gegen gewisse _Counter-Strike_-Veteranen an. Viel Glück - das wirst du brauchen.
Der Punkt ist halt, dass man in Worst-Case-Situationen von der Maus nicht im Stich gelassen wird, was man vom Pad nicht gerade behaupten kann, wenn mal ein ausgewachsener Headshot-Jäger hinter einem her ist.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn CSS ein gamepad unterstützen würde... 
Ich habe hier ne PS2 stehen und dazu ne reihe an Ego-Shootern....Grauenhaft !!! Macht höchstens zu 2 spaß weil man dann nciht der einzigste Idiot ist !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Um nochmal btt zu kommen, ich rede von Crysis und Controller, dies geht wunderbar. Ebenso andere Lahme Games ala BF, COD


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2010)

> Gerade BFBC2 finde ich auf der PS3 bedeutend besser als aufn PC. Das war auch der Grund weshalb ich meine Vorbestellung storniert hatte. Hab die Beta aufm PC und auf der PS3 gezockt, kein Vergleich, auf Konsole finde ich es persönlich sehr viel geiler zu zocken



Die PC-Version bietet mehrere Vorteile (mehr Spieler, deutlich bessere Grafik, dedicated Server). Bei der Beta war die Maussteuerung anfangs beschissen, das wurde aber noch während der Beta korrigiert.


----------



## Player007 (14. Mai 2010)

Es gibt neue Infos und Screenshots:
Crysis 2: Neue Screenshots zeigen Ingame-Kampfszenen und das HUD - PCGH analysiert - Bildergalerie - 2010/05/Crysis-2-Ingame-1.jpg

Darauf sieht man das neue HUD und Gameplay Szenen.

Stay tuned


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

Gamepad könnt ich auch nicht, mit diesem Konsolero Werkzeug kann ich nicht umgehen.

Aber die Ingame Screenshots sind mal geil, bin gespannt was Crytek da aus den Konsolen noch rausholt. Heavy Rain darf man wohl schon als gekillt ansehen.


----------



## Operator (5. Juni 2010)

Exclusiver Gametrailer mit ingame scenen

Gametrailers TV with Geoff Keighley

sehr guter stoff viel spaß


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

Operator schrieb:


> Exclusiver Gametrailer mit ingame scenen
> 
> Gametrailers TV with Geoff Keighley
> 
> sehr guter stoff viel spaß



Die GamePlay-Szenen überzeugen.

Bin sehr gespannt, welche Hardware das Spiel brauchen wird.


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Die GamePlay-Szenen überzeugen.
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt, welche Hardware das Spiel brauchen wird.



Laut Crytek soll das Spiel nicht so viel Leistung brauchen wie Crysis und Warhead wegen Dx11.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2010)

Was hat das mit DX11 zu tun?


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat das mit DX11 zu tun?



Ich find gerade die Quelle garnicht. 
Hab aber gelesen das Dx11 nicht so Ressourcen fressend ist wie Dx10 und deshalb besser läuft.

Ich guck nochmal nach und dann poste ich es hier.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2010)

Das kommt drauf an, wie man die Schnittstelle nutzt. DX9 wäre bei gleicher Grafikqualität hardwarefressender als DX10, ebenso wäre DX10 hardwarefressender als DX11, wenn man mit dieser eine ähnlich gute Grafik erzeugen möchte. Solche Schnittstellen erleichtern halt die Programmierung, somit sind hochwertige Computerspielgrafiken mit weniger Aufwand möglich. Aber ob _Crysis 2_ tatsächlich DX11 nutzt, wäre mir jetzt neu.


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2010)

In nem PCGH-Artikel wird ja folgendes angegeben:

Cryengine 3: DirectX-11-Version kommt angeblich bald, Crysis 2 vermutlich ebenfalls DX11 - directx 11, cryengine 3

Ich denke schon das Dx11 eingebaut wird da es ja auch erst im November rauskommt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juni 2010)

hmm

Crysis 2-Technik: PC-Perfektion oder Konsolen-Kompromiss?


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juni 2010)

Im Endeffekt wird Crysis 2 wieder erstklassig aussehen.
Ich würde aber einfach mal davon ausgehen, das es noch eine Ecke besser aussehen würde, wenn es wieder ausschließlich für PC entwickelt worden wäre.

Die neuen Spielszenen machen aber wirklich einen guten Eindruck.
Gametrailers TV with Geoff Keighley


----------



## multimolti (6. Juni 2010)

Die Spielszenen sehen nicht schlecht aus, aber auch nicht so brilliant wie Crysis 1 zur Zeit als es rauskam. Sieht eher nach einem grafisch etwas besseren Shooter aus, aber  von einer "Revolution" kann wohl kaum die Rede sein.

Und im Video sieht man an einer Stelle dass die Schatten echt schlecht sind, als die Hauptperson sich grade vom Boden hochstemmt ist das ziemlich verpixelt. Ich denke aber das war die Konsolenversion und die verbessern die Shadow Maps für den PC noch.


----------



## Raz3r (6. Juni 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Die Spielszenen sehen nicht schlecht aus, aber auch nicht so brilliant wie Crysis 1 zur Zeit als es rauskam. Sieht eher nach einem grafisch etwas besseren Shooter aus, aber  von einer "Revolution" kann wohl kaum die Rede sein.
> 
> Und im Video sieht man an einer Stelle dass die Schatten echt schlecht sind, als die Hauptperson sich grade vom Boden hochstemmt ist das ziemlich verpixelt. Ich denke aber das war die Konsolenversion und die verbessern die Shadow Maps für den PC noch.



Ist ja sowieso im Moment noch in der Alpha-Version und ansonsten kann man sich dann bestimmt den passenden Mod laden oder es kommt ein Patch raus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juni 2010)

Versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum sie zur Vorführung ne Version für ne 5 Jahre alte Konsole zeigen sollten. Und falls das die PC-Version ist gut Nacht -> grafisch völliger Durchschnitt.


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Juni 2010)

Naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen ob sich da bei der Grafik noch was ändert. Allerdings würd ich die Grafik als ein bisschen überdurchschnittlich bezeichnen, als durchschnittlich eher nicht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe, daas Crysis 2 ist recht abwechslungsreich wird. Ich wünsche mir auch mehr Infos zu Psyscho und Prophet. Vielleicht gibt es eine Mission in der man mit beiden zusammen kämpfen muss. Die Vorrausetungen sind gegeben. 
Hier mal was "Ausgedachtes":

 Vielleicht fliegt man zu Beginn einer Mission mit einem Heli, man selbst bedient das Geschütz. Später wird man abgeschossen und muss zu Fuss weiter. Dann soll man in ein Einkaufszentrum gehen, zumindest was davon übrig ist. Dieses ist eine Basis von den Söldnern oder was die auch sind. Nomad muss eine Datendisk sichern und anschließend abhauen. Am Ende trifft man einen Konvoi der US Army, der unter schweren Beschuss duch Aliens steht.

Das wars von mir. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## joraku (10. Juni 2010)

Klingt abwechslungsreich. 
Also ich fand die Grafik in den Videos für Konsolen recht in Ordnung.
Da können wir uns am PC auf viel bessere TRexturen und Schatten freuen.


----------



## LOGIC (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe das es sich anfühlt als wäre man in einem Mega geilen Film mit guter inszenierung


----------



## A.N.D.I. (20. Juni 2010)

Kann man eigentlich die Waffen wieder im Spiel anpassen, also Granatwerfer oder Schlafmunition, wie bei Crysis 1?


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juni 2010)

Habe ich bis her noch nicht gesehen aber ich hoffe es !


----------



## IFabian123 (21. Juni 2010)

Sososo.....Crysis 2....
Ich hoffe mal,dass es auf der HD5870 flüssig laufen wird
Und ich hoffe auf viele Features und "Anpassungsmöglichkeiten".

Auf jedenfall freue ich mich total auf Crysis 2


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2010)

IFabian123 schrieb:


> Sososo.....Crysis 2....
> Ich hoffe mal,dass es auf der HD5870 flüssig laufen wird



Also ich denk mal, wenn es auf einer Konsole später flüssig läuft, sollte wohl ein PC das Ganze mit solch einer starken Graka packen. Wenn nicht, ist es entweder schlecht programmiert oder es muss um Längen besser aussehen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Juni 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also ich denk mal, wenn es auf einer Konsole später flüssig läuft, sollte wohl ein PC das Ganze mit solch einer starken Graka packen. Wenn nicht, ist es entweder schlecht programmiert oder es muss um Längen besser aussehen.



Also am besten wäre es, wenns um Längen besser aussieht und trotzdem perfekt läuft!


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juni 2010)

Auf Konsolen Läuft es mit 30 FPS. Und das mit Mittlerer Bildquali (?!) Also kannste dir ja denken wie viele fps man hat wenn man es auf High spielt


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2010)

Um die Anforderungen würde ich mir mal garkeine Gekanken machen.
Crysis ist jetzt ein Konsolenspiel. Und da es "angeblich" niedrigere Anforderungen als der erste Teil haben soll (weswegen ich von der Grafik auch nicht allzu viel erwarte), muss es auf aktueller Hardware nur so rennen.


----------



## Raz3r (22. Juni 2010)

IFabian123 schrieb:


> Sososo.....Crysis 2....
> Ich hoffe mal,dass es auf der HD5870 flüssig laufen wird
> Und ich hoffe auf viele Features und "Anpassungsmöglichkeiten".
> 
> Auf jedenfall freue ich mich total auf Crysis 2



Das hoffe ich auch. 
Auf BF BC2 läufts flüssig auf 1920x1080 mit höchsten Einstellungen.

Wenns bei Crysis 2 genau so läuft bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Auf Konsolen Läuft es mit 30 FPS. Und das mit Mittlerer Bildquali (?!) Also kannste dir ja denken wie viele fps man hat wenn man es auf High spielt



Ja man muss aber auch bedenken das in den Konsolen GraKas von vor 10 Jahren drin sind.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Juni 2010)

ne 7900 GT nä ?  Ja aber das ist nicht die alte sonder auch ne neue, blos eben mit nem alten namen^^

BTW: Ich wäre auch mehr als Glücklich Crysis 2 mit meiner GTX 480 flüssig zocken zu können^^


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

YouTube - Crysis 2: Marine Salvage - Central Station

Vorher die Zahnbürste aus der Hand legen


----------



## Player007 (26. Juni 2010)

Danke für das Video, habe es auf der Startseite verlinkt 
Also von der Atmosphäre sieht das Game hammer aus, da stürzt da Haus ein, dann fällt der Fahrstuhl herunter, das sieht schon geil aus^^

Aber von der Grafik her, glaube ich das die Beleuchtung sehr gut wird, aber von Texturen mal schauen. Die sind seit Crysis 1 nicht mehr wirklich besser geworden


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

Yo, es ist nen Youtube Video.. Die Quali ist lang nicht so gut.

Es ist gut zusehen wie detailreich es scheint^^


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Wooohooo wo das MetLife gebäude auf den Bahnhof stürzt !!! EPIC !!

Aber ich finde es schade, dass man gegen solche Blechbüchsen kämpft


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2010)

Schade das ich solche Details auf meiner Dose nie erleben werde.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe das ich es erleben werde ^^ sonst würd ich mir in arsch beisen !!


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2010)

Auf einer "ZOTAC GTX 480" wird das ja wohl nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, könnt ihr nicht hören, lesen etc.?
Crytek hat *endeutig und unmissverständlich *verlauten lassen, dass Crysis 2 besser laufen wird als Crysis 1.

Außerdem wird man sowohl gegen Menschen als auch gegen die "Blechbüchsen" kämpfen, also wieder ausgeglichen wie in Crysis 1.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2010)

Halloooooo, ich hab ne HD4850... Spiel auf dem Teil mal Crysis dann reden wir weiter... >_>

Crytek kann sagen was sie wollen... Solange ich das Game nicht selbst gespielt habe, glaube ich ihnen nicht das die Performance merklich besser ist.
Zumal "besser laufen" ein sehr weit dehnbarer Bereich ist. Wie viel besser weiß keiner.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Halloooooo, ich hab ne HD4850... Spiel auf dem Teil mal Crysis dann reden wir weiter... >_>
> .


 
_Crysis 1_ läuft doch damit auf 1680 x 1050 in hohen Details, also.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Okay...wenn ich jetzt bei Crysis 63 FPS habe (1920x1200 2xAA 16xAF alles auf maximum) Werd ich also keine Probleme bekommen 

@ ghostadmin

also wenn ich selbst mit ner X1650 pro Crysis auf 1280x1024 mit niedrigen details spielen kann und auch noch 27 fps habe wirst du doch erst recht auf hoch spielen können^^


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Halloooooo, ich hab ne HD4850... Spiel auf dem Teil mal Crysis dann reden wir weiter... >_>
> 
> Crytek kann sagen was sie wollen... Solange ich das Game nicht selbst gespielt habe, glaube ich ihnen nicht das die Performance merklich besser ist.
> Zumal "besser laufen" ein sehr weit dehnbarer Bereich ist. Wie viel besser weiß keiner.


Rischtisch, und weil das Spiel auf einer HD 5870 in Full HD, 4x AA und 16:1 AF, sowie Very High flüssig läuft, wird Crysis 2 mir aller vorraussicht nach keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

Ihab nun Crysis mal mit meinen 470ern laufen lassen. Des läuft endlich flüssig. Aber nur mit 35 Fps min und bis zu 40-45. Aber überwiegent 35 -.-

Wenn Teil 2 etwas besser programmiert sein SOLLTE sind wir auf gutem Wege^^

Mit 1980*1050, Vsync on + 16 mal QAA und nochn Grafikmod. -nicht zuvergessen.

oO.. selbst Umgebungsverdeckung hab ich im Treiber ein. Sieht meist Realer aus wenn Schatten in den Gräsern rumzucken.


----------



## joraku (26. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Halloooooo, ich hab ne HD4850... Spiel auf dem Teil mal Crysis dann reden wir weiter... >_>



Spiel das mal mit einer 8600GT 
Aber es geht, auf Mittel.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2010)

Ich habs mal auf einer 8400GS gespielt. Aber nicht lange. 
PS: Jaaa ich steh auf Schmerzen.


----------



## joraku (26. Juni 2010)

Uh, auf Low und 800 x 600?
Da sieht sogar CS:S besser aus.


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

Damals zu 8800 gtx zeiten hat mich das nie interessiert. Aber die hatte es auch nicht flüssig hinbekommen.
Nun brauch man heute ne gtx 480 ums genießen zukönnen.

Eindeutig schlecht programmiert und hat nichts mit unserer heiligen Hardware zu tun^^


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Damals zu 8800 gtx zeiten hat mich das nie interessiert. Aber die hatte es auch nicht flüssig hinbekommen.
> Nun brauch man heute ne gtx 480 ums genießen zukönnen.
> 
> Eindeutig schlecht programmiert und hat nichts mit unserer heiligen Hardware zu tun^^


 
Sign 

Das ist echt arm wenn so ein spiel erst jetzt flüssig läuft !


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

Naja, Crysis fährt auch einiges an Geschütze auf und verglichen mit manch aktuellem Spiel ist Crysis sogar sehr ordentlich programmiert, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass das auch mit einer Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT oder gar Radeon 9800 Pro läuft.


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

Man siehts Crysis schon an, das es älter ist. Viele Texturdetails fehlen. Man siehe nur Far Cry 2 oder Bad Company2. Und diese Spiele laufen auch mit nur einer Highend- Karte.^^


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, Crysis fährt auch einiges an Geschütze auf und verglichen mit manch aktuellem Spiel ist Crysis sogar sehr ordentlich programmiert, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass das auch mit einer Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT oder gar Radeon 9800 Pro läuft.


 
Für die low texturen braucht man ja auch kaum Rechenleistung  Da sieht es bei den Ultra High texturen anderst aus ^^


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

Bei "Ultra High Texturen" wird ja auch eine Grafik mit heute noch modernen technischen Mitteln erzeugt, die bei dieser Qualität natürlich High-End-Karten bis zum Schluss fordern können.

Und nicht zu vergessen, CPU- und RAM-Belastung sind sehr niedrig gehalten und das obwohl _Crysis_ über ziemlich spektakuläre Physik-Effekte verfügt.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Hätten die das einwenig besser ausgeglichen.... Aber den fehler werden die sicherlich nicht mehr machen bei Crysis 2.

War crysis 1 nicht eines der wenigen spiele die als erstes Quad-Core unterstüzung hatten ? Oder wird das erst ab teil 2 kommen ?


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2010)

Crysis hatte schon Quad Core Unterstützung ja, aber da das Game die CPU fast nicht beansprucht hats keiner gemerkt.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

Offiziell wurde das im Vorfeld angekündigt, lief aber dann doch mit einem Dual-Core genauso schnell bzw. je nach Taktrate etwas besser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

ein E6600 auf Standardtakt reicht für max details


----------



## yello7676 (26. Juni 2010)

in Crysis 2 gibt es sogar neue nahkampftechnik wie man im Video sehen kann in 50. Sekunde^^ Also ich fande Crysis & Crysis Warhead richtig gut gelungen 1. Grafik 2. Story und 3. lässt sich gut modden^^ Wenn Crysis 2 noch besser wird (was ich auch glaube) können sich alle jetztigen Grafikkarten aber warm anziehen xD

mfg yello7676


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Hoffe auch das sich irgend ein modding team an die arbeit macht um die Insel aus Teil 1 zu rebuilden  Das wäre nice


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

yello7676 schrieb:


> in Crysis 2 gibt es sogar neue nahkampftechnik wie man im Video sehen kann in 50. Sekunde^^ Also ich fande Crysis & Crysis Warhead richtig gut gelungen 1. Grafik 2. Story und 3. lässt sich gut modden^^ Wenn Crysis 2 noch besser wird (was ich auch glaube) können sich alle jetztigen Grafikkarten aber warm anziehen xD
> 
> mfg yello7676


Du ließt auch überhaupt nicht mit, oder? Es hieß doch schon überall, _Crysis_ _2_ wird niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen haben als der 1., allein schon weil das Spiel auch mit Konsolen zu laufen hat, brauchen sich aktuelle Grafikkarten wohl kaum vor dem Spiel zu verstecken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du ließt auch überhaupt nicht mit, oder? Es hieß doch schon überall, _Crysis_ _2_ wird niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen haben als der 1., allein schon weil das Spiel auch mit Konsolen zu laufen hat, brauchen sich aktuelle Grafikkarten wohl kaum vor dem Spiel zu verstecken.



Trotzdem würde ich mich nicht daran festmachen. Immerhin reden wir hier von CRYTEK, die auch gesagt haben das die PC-Version wieder Maßstäbe in der Grafik setzt. Das dies dann auch noch flüssiger gehen soll als beim Vorgänger, mag ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

So arg viel besser sieht doch die Grafik bis jetzt gar nicht aus - gerade das Verlassen des Dschungel-Settings dürfte für einen Geschwindigkeitsschub sorgen, in 'ner Großstadt gibt's immerhin bei weitem nicht so viel dichtes Buschwerk und Wolkenkratzer, mit ihrer eher flachen Oberfläche bedeuten wohl kaum erhöhten Rechenbedarf gegenüber unzähliger Palmen und Bäume...


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2010)

Die PC-Version hab ich bis jetzt vermutlich noch nicht gesehen. Kann sein, dass Crysis 2 technisch für den PC soweit optimiert wird, dass es aktuelle Hardware ausreizt (was ich auch hoffe)


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die PC-Version hab ich bis jetzt vermutlich noch nicht gesehen. Kann sein, dass Crysis 2 technisch für den PC soweit optimiert wird, dass es aktuelle Hardware ausreizt (was ich auch hoffe)


 
Mir würde es auch reichen, wenn ich es nur mit 16xQSSAA spielen kann...^^


@ Two-Face....das hat garnicht so viel mit den Palmen und Bäumen zu tun...


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So arg viel besser sieht doch die Grafik bis jetzt gar nicht aus - gerade das Verlassen des Dschungel-Settings dürfte für einen Geschwindigkeitsschub sorgen, in 'ner Großstadt gibt's immerhin bei weitem nicht so viel dichtes Buschwerk und Wolkenkratzer, mit ihrer eher flachen Oberfläche bedeuten wohl kaum erhöhten Rechenbedarf gegenüber unzähliger Palmen und Bäume...


 
Öhmm.. ich kann mich sehr gut dran erinnern, das wenn ich bei Far Cry2 das Bushwerk verlies und in die Hütten stiefelte, meine FPS mehr einbrachen.

Liegt wohl an der Exellenten- Kantenglättung in dem Spiel. Das was draussen abging, scheint bei unzähligen gleichen Bäumen und Blättern gar nicht viel Leistung zukosten.
An einem Baum z.b. sehe ich weniger AA funktion als an Dünneren Tischplatten, Türen oder der restliche Feinkram.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @ Two-Face....das hat garnicht so viel mit den Palmen und Bäumen zu tun...


 
Genau.. hab ich grad versucht zu erklären^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Öhmm.. ich kann mich sehr gut dran erinnern, das wenn ich bei Far Cry2 das Bushwerk verlies und in die Hütten stiefelte, meine FPS mehr einbrachen.
> 
> Liegt wohl an der Exellenten- Kantenglättung in dem Spiel. Das was draussen abging, scheint bei unzähligen gleichen Bäumen und Blättern gar nicht viel Leistung zukosten.
> An einem Baum z.b. sehe ich weniger AA funktion als an Dünneren Tischplatten, Türen oder der restliche Feinkram.



Ich bitte euch, Far Cry 2 ist kein vorzeige-Game für gute Grafik. Eher mittelmäßig. 

Crysis ist da doch schon ne andere Liga.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

höö?
natürlich sehen die Texturen schon besser aus. bei Far Cry2

Sieht man an den Details von den Wagen und auch Panzern bei Bad Company2 z.b.

Da kann Crysis lang nicht mit halten. Auch die Hütten und die allgemeine Umgebeng sieht bei Far Cry besser und frischer aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> höö?
> natürlich sehen die Texturen schon besser aus. bei Far Cry2
> 
> Sieht man an den Details von den Wagen und auch Panzern bei Bad Company2 z.b.
> ...



Woot? 

Far Cry 2 ist alles andere als scharf texturiert


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Dann haste wohl kein Auge dafür... Da ich immer auf Maximalen Einstellungen Zocke kann ich die behaupten.

Z.b.  bei auch den Reifen eines Autos ist das Profil glatt bei Crysis. Dann schaffen andere Games besser.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Öhmm.. ich kann mich sehr gut dran erinnern, das wenn ich bei Far Cry2 das Bushwerk verlies und in die Hütten stiefelte, meine FPS mehr einbrachen.
> 
> Liegt wohl an der Exellenten- Kantenglättung in dem Spiel. Das was draussen abging, scheint bei unzähligen gleichen Bäumen und Blättern gar nicht viel Leistung zukosten.
> An einem Baum z.b. sehe ich weniger AA funktion als an Dünneren Tischplatten, Türen oder der restliche Feinkram.


Das ist davon abhängig, wie effektiv in einem Spiel die Kantenglättug angewendet wird. An unzähligen Baumkronen und Buschblättern gibt's mehr zu glätten als an ein paar Hochhäusern, daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass _Crysis 2_ bei aktiviertem AA besser läuft, als damals 
_Crysis 1._


Cyron78 schrieb:


> Genau.. hab ich grad versucht zu erklären^^


Und deshalb fabrizierst du jetzt einen Doppelpost? 

BTW; _Far Cry 2_ sieht schon sehr gut aus, v.a. das Feuer, weiß gar nicht was da manche haben. Kommt aber insgesamt trotzdem nicht an Crysis heran. (Und _Unreal Tournament 3_ ist teilweise auch hübscher.)


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juni 2010)

Euch ist aber auch klar das Far Cry 2 nicht die CryEngine 2 verwendet und somit auch nicht wirklich mit Crysis was Bäume und Büsche angeht zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist davon abhängig, wie effektiv in einem Spiel die Kantenglättug angewendet wird. An unzähligen Baumkronen und Buschblättern gibt's mehr zu glätten als an ein paar Hochhäusern, daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass _Crysis 2_ bei aktiviertem AA besser läuft, als damals
> _Crysis 1._
> 
> Und deshalb fabrizierst du jetzt einen Doppelpost?
> ...


 
Nein.. an Baumkronen gibs weniger zu glätten wie ich schon schrieb und erklärt hab. AA benötigt da weniger Leistung als bei Gebäuden.

Wie schon mal gesagt.. aufmerksam Lesen bitte


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Macht doch mal nen Test.. ich sehe den Texturen mehr kaputte Kanten an als den Bäumen mit ausgeschaltetem AA. Die Baumstämme..z.b. sehe kaum anders aus.

Aber die Straßen und Autos sind so nicht auszuhalten mit ihren Treppchen.

Und wie gesagt sieht man es nur mit ner fähigen Grafikkarte. Meist reicht es gar nicht einfach nur 16 AA -32QCC zu Aktivieren wenn die Karte es trotzdessen nicht Darstellen kann aber dennoch Leistung zieht.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2010)

An einem Tag 2 Doppelposts zu verfassen ist nicht gerade vorbildlich.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Nein.. an Baumkronen gibs weniger zu glätten wie ich schon schrieb und erklärt hab. AA benötigt da weniger Leistung als bei Gebäuden.


Es gibt Spiele, die brechen bei aktivierem AA bei Waldsettings brutalst ein.



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Wie schon mal gesagt.. aufmerksam Lesen bitte


Ich habe aufmerksam gelsesen - ich bin nur völlig anderer Meinung als du.

Und den "Ändern"-Button scheinst du immer noch nicht gefunden zu haben.^^


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Euch ist aber auch klar das Far Cry 2 nicht die CryEngine 2 verwendet und somit auch nicht wirklich mit Crysis was Bäume und Büsche angeht zu vergleichen ist.




Ist die FarCry 2 Engine nicht eine abgespeckte Cryengine 2?


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Die Dunia-Engine basiert zu kleinen Teilen auf der CryEngine 1.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> An einem Tag 2 Doppelposts zu verfassen ist nicht gerade vorbildlich.


 
Doch.
Meist wird der erste gelesen. Dann wird geantwortet aber die Änderung falls ich diese einsetze wird übersehen.

Deswegen sollte könnte man gleich nen neuen Posten.

Dann sind wir anderer Meinung


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juni 2010)

Die Forenregeln sind da aber auch anderer Meinung und an die hat man sich bekanntlich zu halten. 
Schreib doch einfach alles in einen Post, wird ja nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Forenregeln sind da aber auch anderer Meinung und an die hat man sich bekanntlich zu halten.
> Schreib doch einfach alles in einen Post, wird ja nicht so schwer sein.


 
Das ist wahr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Dann haste wohl kein Auge dafür... Da ich immer auf Maximalen Einstellungen Zocke kann ich die behaupten.
> 
> Z.b.  bei auch den Reifen eines Autos ist das Profil glatt bei Crysis. Dann schaffen andere Games besser.



Ich spiele es ebenfalls mit Maximum Settings (was du aber auch anhand meiner Sig erahnen könntest ). Und FarCry 2 ist defintiv nicht hübscher. Gugg dir mal die Gesichter an, oder schon die eigene Waffe. Alles nicht scharf texturiert (gerade bei Gesichtern zeigt die Cryengine ihre Muskeln). 

Auch sind die Texturen von Gebäuden und Bergfelsen nicht sehr hoch aufgelöst und das Ganze Spiel sieht so aus als wenn ein Weichzeichner durchs Bild läuft. Das Feuer ist ebenfalls "grafisch" nicht der Burner (welch Wortwitz ).


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

Das Feuer bei FarCry 2 ist besser als bei Crysis, das musst du zugeben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das Feuer bei FarCry 2 ist besser als bei Crysis, das musst du zugeben.



grafisch nicht. Gameplay technisch hingegen schon.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Und er hat Recht bei den Gesichtern, soweit ichs noch im Koppe hab.

Die sahen sehr gut aus.

Deine Sign. sehen ich 

Aber den Rest sehe ich halt anders.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

FarCry2 ist ein Witz gegen Crysis.
Nur das Feuer kann was reißen.


----------



## yello7676 (27. Juni 2010)

aber die Explosionen in Crysis sehen auch um längen besser aus als in Far Cry 2


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

Hmm, das muss ich noch mal überprüfen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Hmm ja doch, da fliegen mehr Partikel durch die Luft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm ja doch, da fliegen mehr Partikel durch die Luft.



Und der Sound erst, kommt richtig gut bei Crysis, mein Subwoofer erzeugt quasi die Druckwelle


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Was schtreitet ihr euch um FC2 und Crysis ??!?! Das ist lächerlich ^^

Far Cry 2 sieht nicht schlecht aus...aber im vergleich zu Crysis eher mittelmäßig. Das feuer sieht besser aus als bei Crysis. Aber geht es in spielen nur ums Feuer ?


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Nö es geht darum das Far Cry 2 im allgemeinen besser aussieht es aber keiner sieht ausser ich


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Nö es geht darum das Far Cry 2 im allgemeinen besser aussieht es aber keiner sieht ausser ich




Kauf dir ne Brille.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Naja, es gibt auch Leute, die sagen, _Crysis_ sähe kaum besser aus als _Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare._


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Brille.


 
Danke voll net. 

Schaut einfach mal genauer hin. Zudem können mir auch wenn überhaupt nur Leute nachempfinden die ausreichend Hardware besitzen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Danke voll net.
> 
> Schaut einfach mal genauer hin. Zudem können mir auch wenn überhaupt nur Leute nachempfinden die ausreichend Hardware besitzen.



Damit dürftest du der einzige sein. 

STeht in jedem Spieletest das FarCry schlechter aussieht. Und ich selbst sehe es auch durchgehend. 

FarCry war kein Game wo man ein "Wow" Erlebnis hatte was Grafik angeht, es ist zwar auf der Höhe der Zeit, aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## joraku (27. Juni 2010)

Und es ist zu beachten, das "Stimmungsvoll" nicht gleich "bessere Grafik" ist.

Far Cry 2 hat seine Momente - aber das wars dann auch schon aus grafischer Sicht. Vor allem das Wasser sieht -  taucht da mal unter. Oder waren das bei mir Grafikfehler.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Far Cry ist nicht viel fähltiger als Crysis. Aber ich finde das dort gebotene sieht besser aus. Im Allgemeinen ist Crysis "bunter" und vielfältiger. Aber die Texturen sind einfach veraltet.

Selbst das Wasser wurde später, nach Crysis, weiter verbessert.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auch heute in keinem Spiel schöneres Wasser gesehen, als in _Crysis_. Und sogar wenn _Crysis_ angeblich schlechter aussieht, als andere (aktuellere) Spiele, dann schau dir das Spiel mal mit Mods an - dann sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele Crysis mit Mod.. Reli 2 SDK.

Aber was nicht mehr aktuell aussieht bei Crysis sind die Hütten, Fahrzeuge, -die Blätter sahen bei Far cry2 besser aus -besser voneinander getrennt und nicht so wüst.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Bei Far Cry sehen die menschen ugly aus. Das Blut ist jedoch cool weil es 3D ist 



hier ein Vergleich

Far Cry 2

Crysis


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Siehst an der Baumrinde bei FC2 wie detailreich es ist..

FC2 hab ich nicht mehr drauf, sonst würde ich Bilder machen.

Die Weitsicht sagt bei Crysis gar nichts aus, das bekommt FC2 besser hin.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Far Cry war doch auch von Crytek...haben die die rechte Verkauft oder wieso ist das jetzt von Ubisoft ?


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Alle Teile "stammen von Ubisoft", wenn man's so nimmt. Der erste Teil wurde halt von Crytek entwickelt, die Konsolenableger und der zweite Teil stammen aus einem anderen Studio. Vertrieben wurde aber bisher jeder Teil von Ubisoft.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Also nochmal, im ganzen find ich Crysis auch sehr schick und füllig. Aber stehe ich vornem Wagen oder ner Hütte verliert es bei mir gegen FC2 locker.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Wieso Fahrzeuge ?? Dir gefallen die Panzer mit hochauflösenden Texturen nicht ? Aber dafür ein Jeep mit stinknormalem Lack ?


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Nein also hochauflösende Texturen gibs bei Crysis nicht  ^^


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Ist zwar Crysis Warhead und ein Wallpaper aber das teil sieht ingame genau so gut aus !!


http://www6.incrysis.com/screenshots/crysis_warhead_ASV_AI.jpg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Nein also hochauflösende Texturen gibs bei Crysis nicht  ^^



Büdde was?  

Dann siehsts wahrscheinlich nur so gut aus weils die Sonne blendet, hmm?


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

ich weis nicht was er spielt um sagen zu können das Crysis keine Hochauflösende Texturen hat


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich spielt er auf einem 17-Zöller, da kommen die Texturen von _Crysis_ nicht so zur Geltung.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Es gibt kaum spiele wo relativ viele Texturen sehr Hoch aufgelöst sind. Das könnte in zukunft mehr werden aber bis her ist Crysis eines der wenigen.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich solltet ihr auf jemanden wie mich hören der Ahnung hat..

Jeder Jeep bei FC2 sieht besser aus als dein Wallpaper. An der Karroserie und Reifen sehr gut zu sehen, die Reifen sind vorderseits don einer Platten Textur gefertigt.

Schaut euch die Palmenrinde von Crysis genau an und vergleicht sie mit FC2 Bäumen..

Wer das nicht sieht brauch auf jeden keine 480er. Nocht nicht mal ab 470er, 5870er -da könntet ihr euerer Geld sparen.
Wenn euch die Texturen bei Crysis gefallen.. einfach lächerlich..


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich solltet ihr auf jemanden wie mich hören der Ahnung hat..


Die PCGH-Redakteure sagen ebenfalls, dass _Crysis_ besser aussieht als _Far Cry 2_, haben die jetzt plötzlich keine Ahnung?




Cyron78 schrieb:


> Wer das nicht sieht brauch auf jeden keine 480er. Nocht nicht mal ab 470er, 5870er -da könntet ihr euerer Geld sparen.


Zum Glück hab' ich keine HD/GTX.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich verwechselt ihr gute Texturen von FC2 mit der kräftigen Panoramasicht von Crysis.

Wie gesagt rede ich von den Feinheiten der Texturen!


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Hmna, die sind mir bei _Crysis_ aber eher ins Auge gesprungen - v.a. wenn man die Schatten abstellt. Außerdem finde ich gerade Weitsicht und Wasseranimation weitaus gelungener als in _Far Cry 2_ - was in diesem ja eigentlich genau die Schwachstelle zu sein scheint.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Googel..Far Cry2 Bilder.. Da sehe ichs, und nein keine nachbearbeiteten.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Wo ist das problem wenn man ne GTX 480 hat ? Sry das bei mir das Geld gereicht hat ^^

FC2 läuft auch auf Konsolen = Import version für PC ! Deshalb sieht es nicht so gut aus ! Allein die Gesichter der menschen in FC2 sind grotten hässlich.


----------



## Cyron78 (27. Juni 2010)

Geht mir nicht darum wer sich was leisten kann. Und es ist auch kein Wettbewerb für mich. Geht mir nur um die Texturen.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Ja und da verliert nunmal FC2  

Es ist ja nicht so das FC2 hässlich ist !!! Wir wollen das spiel ja nicht nieder machen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2010)

Cyron78

Crysis hat unterm Strich nunmal die beste Grafik. Klar, der Himmel ist in Stalker besser (imo), der Detailreichtum bei Fahrzeugen ist bei ARMA 2 grösser und die Lichteffekte sind bei Metro 2033 besser. Dennoch haben diese Spiele unterm Strich mehr grafische Schwächen als Crysis. 

Und Far Cry 2 sieht sehr gut aus, ja, aber hast du schonmal Metro 2033 maxed out gespielt? Da kann selbst Crysis über weite Strecken einpacken und Far Cry 2 erst recht.


----------



## Cyron78 (28. Juni 2010)

Na.. wie immer noch überzeugt mich Far Cry2 durch mehr Qualität.. sind wir halt anderer Meinung..

Mist.. hab grad geschaut, Metro hab ich auch nicht mehr drauf, hatte mal Platzmangel..^^


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel Metro 2033 maxed out und ich muss sagen so toll sieht es garnicht aus ! Vorallem drausen hat es seine schwächen.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Cyron78
> 
> Crysis hat unterm Strich nunmal die beste Grafik. Klar, der Himmel ist in Stalker besser (imo), der Detailreichtum bei Fahrzeugen ist bei ARMA 2 grösser und die Lichteffekte sind bei Metro 2033 besser. Dennoch haben diese Spiele unterm Strich mehr grafische Schwächen als Crysis.
> 
> Und Far Cry 2 sieht sehr gut aus, ja, aber hast du schonmal Metro 2033 maxed out gespielt? Da kann selbst Crysis über weite Strecken einpacken und Far Cry 2 erst recht.


 
Durch ein paar Mods wird Stalker aber auch hübscher...^^


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Finde die STALKER spiele alle sehr eigenartig....sieh sehen uralt aus und die waffen sehen so eigenartig aus.


----------



## Nomad (28. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich spiel Metro 2033 maxed out und ich muss sagen so toll sieht es garnicht aus ! Vorallem drausen hat es seine schwächen.



Jap da muss ich dir zustimm. Der ganze Grafikhype der gemacht wurde. Naja ,war wieder überbewertet.^^


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Finde die Tunnel super und vorallem die Atomsphäre in den Stationen... Der rest ist irgendwie eintönig.


----------



## Nomad (28. Juni 2010)

Na weiß nicht. Ich find die Grafik allgemein nicht soo pralle.

Aber nun btt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2010)

> Finde die STALKER spiele alle sehr eigenartig....sieh sehen uralt aus und die waffen sehen so eigenartig aus.



Man sieht der Engine an, dass sie schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Auch der Stil ist eigen und besonders, aber mit der Complete Mod kann Stalker (Clear Sky) wirklich gut aussehen und gehört optisch mit zum besten was ich kenne.

In den Aussenarealen hat man es bei Metro 2033 oft mit eher niedrig aufgelösten Texturen zu tun, aber in den Tunnelsystemen ist die Grafik über weite strecken einfach nur Bombe. Vor allem die Lichteffekte wissen zu gefallen.

Ich hoffe Crysis 2 (PC) wird was die Grafik betrifft nochmal einen oben drauf setzen.


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Ist ja Deutsche Produktion  Das kann nur Ausgezeichnet werden  Ich freu mich schon auf die Script sequenzen wie das mit dem MetLife Building


----------



## Cyron78 (28. Juni 2010)

So viel mehr Details als meine gtx295 darstellen konnte hätt ich bei Metro auch nicht erwartet. Habs schon 2 mal durch, und irgendwie kein bog, auch wenn nun mit Dx11 laufen würd.

Stalker hatte ich auch alle Mods druff.. grottig.. find ich.. und alt -da muß ich euch Recht geben.. und dann lief es noch nicht einmal gut auf der gtx295..


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Dieb Bäume sind grottig und der Himmel ebenso ! Das gameplay war schon besser da es ein RPG war wie Oblivion blos eben mit neuen Waffen


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2010)

Clear Sky sieht geil aus und hat den schönsten Spiele-Himmel den es gibt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/404620-post269.html

Aber hier sind eh zuviele merkwürdige Meinungen für meinen Geschmack: Far Cry 2 sieht besser aus als Crysis, Stalker sieht grottig aus, die Grafik von Metro ist nicht so prall.... 

yo yo


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Hat Clear Sky etwa volumetrische Wolken?


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2010)

Ne, hat aber auch nix mit der Optik zu tun. Der Himmel bei Crysis ist technisch besser, aber optisch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn es rein um die optischen Eindrücke geht, fallen mir aber viele "schönere" Spiele als _Crysis _ein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2010)

Welche Spiele sehen denn deiner Meinung nach besser aus als Crysis?


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Der Himmel in Clea Sky sieht vll. gut aus aber das ist eine Texture die sich bewegt.... einfach nur ne skybox. Ich finde es viel schönner und Technisch besser wenn die Wolken auch in 3D dargestellt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Welche Spiele sehen denn deiner Meinung nach besser aus als Crysis?


 
"Besser" gar keins, nur "schönere" ein paar.


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Was meinst du den mit "schönere" ?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Spiele, die durch ihre Grafik eine richtige Atmosphäre erzeugen._ Crysis_ ist bloß Dschungel, ein zwar technisch extrem hochwertiger Dschungel, Atmosphäre erzeugt der aber keine so richtig. Das man das letzte mal von einem Shooter atmosphärisch so richtig erschlagen wurde, ist bereits 12 Jahre her - siehe _Unreal_.

Aber auch andere, z.T. ältere Spiele, beeindrucken durch ihre künstlerisch ausgefeilte und besonders effektreiche Grafik rein subjektiv gesehen mehr als Crysis, _Unreal Tournament 3_ ist auch so ein Kanditat.


----------



## Cyron78 (28. Juni 2010)

Just Cause 2 find ich cool. Viel neuer und frischer.. Qualitativ schicker halt. zwar etwas zu künstlich.. aber sehr knallig..^^


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Clear Sky sieht geil aus und hat den schönsten Spiele-Himmel den es gibt.



Der Rest vom Game ist aber einfach nur grottig schlecht. Da bringts auch nix die ganze Zeit ala Hans guck in die Luft rumzulaufen.


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

@ Two-Face

Hauptsache mal wieder Unreal Tournament 3 genannt 

@ Kero81

Genau


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2010)

> "Besser" gar keins, nur "schönere" ein paar.



Schöner, besser, hübscher - ist doch alles das gleiche.



> Der Rest vom Game ist aber einfach nur grottig schlecht. Da bringts auch nix die ganze Zeit ala Hans guck in die Luft rumzulaufen.



Ne, das Game ist richtig geil, du Vogel.


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Du musst ja nicht gleich abheben blos weil du der einzigste bist dem das spiel gefällt ^^


Und jetzt is wieder jut !


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> 
> Hauptsache mal wieder Unreal Tournament 3 genannt


 
_Unreal: Tournament 3_ sieht einfach nur brachial aus - und das trotz ziemlich geringer Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2010)

Der einzigste? Hast du ne Ahnung wie gross die Stalker Community ist? Offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

Jo und da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie hin und weg ein kumpel von mir war wo er mir berichtete, dass UT3 maxed out läuft und das ohne Ruckler  Und er hatte einen extrem mießen rechner. 

Dazu kommt noch das es auch sehr gut aussieht. Eines der spielen mit Hochauflösenden Texturen ^^ (na wer erinnert sich noch ? )


@ Split99999

nein hab ich nicht ! Weil es mich auch nicht interessiert. Und jetzt ist wieder gut ! ich will mich nicht streiten  Dir gefällt es. Mir nicht ! ganz einfach.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der einzigste? Hast du ne Ahnung wie gross die Stalker Community ist? Offensichtlich nicht.



Auch in der Stalker Community sagen alle das Clearsky rotz ist. Nur der 1. Teil war gut. 

Clearsky ist verbuggt ohne Ende, sieht mieß aus, läuft bei niemanden flüssig (nicht mal bei meinem Kumpel der 3! GTX295er im Rechner hat (eine für Physx). Das aufbauende Gras und die Schattenbox sind einfach mal grottig.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Auch in der Stalker Community sagen alle das Clearsky rotz ist. Nur der 1. Teil war gut.


 
Es gibt nur einen 1. Teil.

_Clear Sky_ und_ Call of Prypiat_ sind Add-Ons, aber auch ich war von _Clear Sky_ weniger begeistert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2010)

Clear Sky ist der schwächste Teil, aber deswegen doch nicht gleich Rotz! Immerhin hats mir mehr Spass gemacht als 90 % der gehybten Vollpreistitel. Verbugt ist es mittlerweile (nach dem 8 Patch) auch nicht mehr. Über die Performance kann ich nicht klagen (auch nicht mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen), aber natürlich ist es maxed out ein Hardwarefresser. Die Grafik ist auch gut. Dass das Ambiente unfreundlich und hässlich ist bestreite ich nicht, aber das soll so sein


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Verbugt ist es mittlerweile (nach dem 8 Patch) auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Dass das Ambiente unfreundlich und hässlich ist bestreite ich nicht, aber das soll so sein



Ääähm also wenn ein Spiel acht patches braucht um anständig zu laufen, dann ist es GROTTIG! 

Das Ambiente soll so sein?! Also mit absicht ein grottiges Spiel?! Hmmm...

*JETZT ABER WIEDER BTT!!!*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Juni 2010)

schon 19 Seiten obwohl das Spiel noch lange nicht zu kaufen ist ...


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juni 2010)

> JETZT ABER WIEDER BTT!!!.



Ok, mein kleiner Grottenvogel.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> schon 19 Seiten obwohl das Spiel noch lange nicht zu kaufen ist ...


 
Bei dir vielleicht, ich hab 76 Seiten.

Außerdem haben die letzten Seiten kaum noch was mit Crysis 2 zu tun.


----------



## LOGIC (29. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ok, mein kleiner Grottenvogel.


 
Dann geh doch wenn du nur Leute beleidigen kannst ! verzieh dich in deine Verstrahlte Zone !!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich verzieh mich in die verstrahlte Zone und du bleibst bei Cryschiss.


----------



## LOGIC (29. Juni 2010)

Jo einem Qualitativ Hochwertigem Produkt im gegensatzt zu Stalker...einem russischen billig scheiß.


----------



## Michael_T (29. Juni 2010)

so hammer finde ich die screenshots jetzt auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juni 2010)

LOGIC

Jaa, Crysis 2 wird wies aussieht nur langweiliges, geskriptetes Corridor-Gameplay mit schön monotoner Ballerei bieten, aber dabei geht den CoD-Kiddys, wozu du wahrscheinlich auch gehörst, ja einer ab. 

BTW Terminator 1 ist auch ne Billigproduktion, aber 1000 mal besser als Terminator 3 und 4, welche weit mehr als 100 Millionen Dollar für die Produktion benötigten. Nur ein Beispiel, dass ne billige Produktion nicht automatisch schlecht ist und ne teure Produktion nicht automatisch gut.

Und jetzt kann ich dir nur empfehlen dich an die Aussage deines kongenialen Gefährten zu halten: "JETZT ABER WIEDER BTT!!!" und kein offtopic Stalker-Bashing mehr.


----------



## yello7676 (29. Juni 2010)

Das SammelThread von Crysis 2 ist dafür da um über Crysis zu diskutieren und nicht über euere angelegenheiten das nervt voll! Wenn ihr euch weiter dumm anmachen wollt dann schreibt euch per icq oder sonstwas an!!


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Jo einem Qualitativ Hochwertigem Produkt im gegensatzt zu Stalker...einem russischen billig scheiß.


 
Schlechte und vor allem rassistische Argumentation LOGIC, probier's nochmal.


----------



## LOGIC (29. Juni 2010)

Ne is gut jetzt  Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht mehr streiten....und split99999 möchte ich auch nicht beleidigen.


----------



## Cyron78 (29. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Unreal: Tournament 3_ sieht einfach nur brachial aus - und das trotz ziemlich geringer Hardwareanforderungen.


 
Das stimmt.. mir gefällt es auch, dafür dass so alt ist, -einfach gut.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> LOGIC
> 
> Jaa, Crysis 2 wird wies aussieht nur langweiliges, geskriptetes Corridor-Gameplay mit schön monotoner Ballerei bieten, aber dabei geht den CoD-Kiddys, wozu du wahrscheinlich auch gehörst, ja einer ab.



Wenn du das jetzt Ernst meinst, finde ich das nicht witzig.

Crysis 2 wird nicht in Tunneln oder sowas spielen, wie man allem, was bis jetzt darüber zu sehen war, entnehmen kann.

Crysis 2 wird unter, in und auf New York spielen. Vertikales Gameplay, und das finde ich persönlich mehr als geil. Endlich kann man überall hin.

Das Stadtszenario wird zwar nicht jedem gefallen, aber mindestens genausovielen hat das Dschungelszenario bei Crysis auch nicht gefallen.
Keinem Spiel gelingt es, jedem in allen Lebenslagen zu gefallen.


Grün gibts da doch genug, denk mal an den Central Park.

Und was war Crysis denn anderes als monotone Ballerei?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn _Crysis_ monotone Ballerei war, dann war jeder andere Shooter auch monotone Ballerei.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2010)

Rischtisch.
Eigentlich ist ja auch jeder Shooter monotone Ballerei, ich weiß gar nicht was er hat.


----------



## Cyron78 (30. Juni 2010)

Wollt grad sagen.. iwo in NY wirds auch Bäume geben^^
Mir gefällt beides, Dschungel wie auch NY -wenn ich an dem Fun letztes Jahr bei GTA4 denke, gefällt mir die Stadt sogar etwas mehr.

Dschungel hab ich bei BC2..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2010)

BC2 ist aber ein Horror-Scripting-Game.  Sehr schlecht umgesetzt (die Gegner beamen sich plötzlich vor dir, obwohl du ALLE Gegner ausradiert hast. Das ist bei Crysis sehr viel besser. Da sind die Gegner in der Welt platziert von Anfang an, und spawnen nicht erst per Script unmittelbar vor dir  



> Und jetzt kann ich dir nur empfehlen dich an die Aussage deines kongenialen Gefährten zu halten: "JETZT ABER WIEDER BTT!!!" und kein offtopic Stalker-Bashing mehr.



*hust* hast du mal auf den Thread titel gesehen? Hier wurde nicht Stalker gebasht, sondern von dir Crysis =P 

Also kein Crysis gebashe mehr, btt!


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2010)

> "Statt eines offenen Sandkastenspiels soll es in Crysis 2 zahlreiche von uns gescriptete Sandkästen geben." Auf diese Weise wollen die Entwickler mehr Storymomente wie die gerade beschriebenen ins Spiel bringen. Aber noch sind wir minimal skeptisch, denn so gut die Grafik auch aussehen mag - und sie sieht sehr, sehr gut aus -, so wenig Stimmung will dabei aufkommen. Monoton ballern wir uns durch Schare von Ceph, selbst der Kampf gegen den Mech scheint nie besonders gefährlich zu sein. Da wirken die Passanten, die uns kurz vor dem Hochhauseinsturz um Hilfe anflehen, fast aufgesetzt und nachträglich eingebaut, um wenigstens ein wenig Drama aufkommen zu lassen. Doch was nützt das, wenn das ohne Gefühl passiert? Da kann auch die 3D-Optik nicht helfen, die Crytek im Rahmen der Electronic-Arts-Pressekonferenz präsentierte.



Crysis 2 im E3-Test: So spielt sich der Shooter - Update mit ungewöhnlichem Video - crysis 2, crytek, e3, cryengine 3




> *hust* hast du mal auf den Thread titel gesehen? Hier wurde nicht Stalker gebasht, sondern von dir Crysis =P
> 
> Also kein Crysis gebashe mehr, btt!



Stalker ist grottig, Rotz und n billiges Russenscheissgame, was natürlich kein Stalker-Bashing ist, aber wenn ich schreibe, das Crysis wies aussieht n geskripteter Schlauch bzw Corridorshooter mit monotoner Ballerei wird, wo doch genau das aus aktuellen News und Videos hervorgeht, bin ich natürlich der böse Crysisbasher. 

Verkehrte Welt!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Crysis 2 im E3-Test: So spielt sich der Shooter - Update mit ungewöhnlichem Video - crysis 2, crytek, e3, cryengine 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nur mal so am Rande, in diesem Thread interessiert Stalker niemanden. Und das es besser aussieht, wurde ja auch schon wiederlegt. Aber da wurde der Hr. Split ja gleich aufmöpfig und beleidigend. Verkehrte Welt


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2010)

Es wurde gar nichts widerlegt, sondern überwiegend rumgeflamed. Dass Stalker generell besser aussieht habe ich auch nicht behauptet.

Aber ist ja auch egal jetzt. An Crysis 2 habe ich jedenfalls keine hohen Erwartungen, das wird für mich wohl bestenfalls wieder ne Techdemo.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Unwahrscheinlich. 

Es steht vielleicht auf der Kippe, dass es besser als der 1. Teil wird (mein Eindruck) aber _Far Cry_ und _Crysis_ waren beides Games, die weit mehr zu bieten hatten, als nur gute Grafik. Für mich waren bzw. sind beide Spiele die Referenz ihrer Zeit, nicht nur grafisch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2010)

Two-Face

Über Crysis hatten wir schonmal ne Diskussion, weisst du noch? Sehr von Gameplay und Story angetan bin ich nicht, aber es ist auch nicht schlecht. Crysis hat einige Sachen die mir gefallen haben (teilweise weiträumige Levels, idyllisches Setting, Nanosuite, sehr gute Grafik), aber ich glaube wenn die Grafik nur so gut oder schlecht wie die eines Durchschnittsshooters von 2007 gewesen wäre, hätte es Crysis zu Recht schwer gehabt in Tests über die 80 Prozent-Hürde zu kommen.

Für mich ist Crysis in erster Linie ne Techdemo.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Wieso? Bei _GameStar_ z.B. hätte der Shooter dann auch bei 3 Punkte weniger immernoch 91% gehabt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2010)

Wieviel Prozent hat Gamestar denn gegeben?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Öhm......91 + 3?

Bei einem Metascore von 91% hätte Crysis auch mit mittelmäßiger Grafik immernoch gut 88% Durchschnittswertung erreicht, nur bei extrem subjektiven Testmethoden wäre Crysis so ins Durchschnittliche abgerutscht. "Grafik" ist bei den meisten Testern nur ein kleiner Teil von vielen kleinen Teilen, du wirfst den Testern ein bisschen zu viel Gewicht auf diesen Punkt vor.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2010)

> Öhm......91 + 3?



Ich kenne das Wertungsystem von Gamestar nicht und wusste nicht dass Prozente und Punkte das gleiche sind. Hätt ja sein können, dass da noch was umgerechnet wird.

Nur 3 Prozent für gute Grafik? Ja, alles klar. 



> "Grafik" ist bei den meisten Testern nur ein kleiner Teil von vielen kleinen Teilen, du wirfst den Testern ein bisschen zu viel Gewicht auf diesen Punkt vor.



Das glaube ich nicht, denn ich nehme an, dass Durchschnittsgrafik den Gesamteindruck runter gerissen hätte, was sich auch negativer auf einzelne Wertungskategorien ausgewirkt hätte. Aber das ist meine Spekulation. 

Interessant ist aber, dass bei Gamestar 1065 User Crysis ne Durchschnittswertung von 83 verpassen. 

http://www.gamestar.de/tests/action/1475432/crysis_p7.html

4Players gab 87 % und attestiert technische Brillianz. Wäre die Wertung ohne die technische Brillianz auf über 80 % ausgefallen? Möglich, aber bezweifelbar


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Nur 3 Prozent für gute Grafik? Ja, alles klar.


Nein, 3 Prozent weniger, also 7 Prozent für die Grafik insgesamt.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, denn ich nehme an, dass Durchschnittsgrafik den Gesamteindruck runter gerissen hätte, was sich auch negativer auf einzelne Wertungskategorien ausgewirkt hätte. Aber das ist meine Spekulation.


Welche denn? Gut, Atmosphäre vielleicht, aber sonst ist keine Unterkategorie von der Grafik direkt betroffen.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Interessant ist aber, dass bei Gamestar 1065 User Crysis ne Durchschnittswertung von 83 verpassen.


Weiß ich, das sind dann meistens die, welche auf Schießbudenspiele, wie CoD4, aufgrund der vermeintlich besseren Story stehen.
Nö im Ernst, für sehr viele war das Spiel halt einfach nicht das, worauf man im Voraus hätte schließen können, und sind deshalb enttäuscht - und lassen dabei außer Acht, dass es kaum Shooter gibt, welche die Schwachstellen dieses Spiels wirklich besser machen und insgesamt sogar weniger zu bieten haben.


Split99999 schrieb:


> 4Players gab 87 % und attestiert technische Brillianz. Wäre die Wertung ohne die technische Brillianz auf über 80 % ausgefallen? Möglich, aber bezweifelbar


Aber dann einem Spiel wie _Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2_ 88% verpassen. Is klar.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juni 2010)

Crysis 2 wird wohl (so kommt es mir bei den bereits erschienenen Vids vor) ein typisch umgemodeltes Konsolenwerk werden und sich zu einem COD-Running Action Shooter entwickeln.

Freu mich nichts desto trotz auf den MP.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2010)

> Welche denn? Gut, Atmosphäre vielleicht, aber sonst ist keine Unterkategorie von der Grafik direkt betroffen.



Alle vermutlich. Wenn du ne schöne Frau kennenlernst korrigierst du vermutlich auch die inneren Werte grosszügig nach oben, seien sie auch nur mäßig, um sie dir perfekt(er) zu machen. 

Schlechter Vergleich? Kann sein. 



> Nö im Ernst, für sehr viele war das Spiel halt einfach nicht das, worauf man im Voraus hätte schließen können, und sind deshalb enttäuscht - und lassen dabei außer Acht, dass es kaum Shooter gibt, welche die Schwachstellen dieses Spiels wirklich besser machen und insgesamt sogar weniger zu bieten haben.



Also Bioshock hat mir z.B. viel besser gefallen.



> Aber dann einem Spiel wie Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 88% verpassen. Is klar.



Warum soviele auf dieses Moorhuhngeballer abfahren ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel. Gegen CoD 6 ist Crysis auch mMn ne echte Perle.



> Freu mich nichts desto trotz auf den MP.



Auf den freue ich mich im Übrigen auch. Hab Crysis Wars über 100 Stunden gespielt.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Alle vermutlich. Wenn du ne schöne Frau kennenlernst korrigierst du vermutlich auch die inneren Werte grosszügig nach oben, seien sie auch nur mäßig, um sie dir perfekt(er) zu machen.
> 
> Schlechter Vergleich? Kann sein.


 
Ja, sogar extrem schlechter Vergleich, denn welchen Einfluss hat die Grafik z.B. auf Sound, KI und Steuerung?


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2010)

Ich würde es lieber abwarten, diesmal verschleiert Crytek alles ja ziemlich.
Ich finde die Grafik nicht schlecht.


----------



## LOGIC (30. Juni 2010)

Nachdem sie nicht mehr mit der Grafik angeben können, muss man eben alles verschleiern


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr alle? Das sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## LOGIC (30. Juni 2010)

2007 war die Grafik der wahnsinn....heut ist sie nur leicht verbessert... also womit wollen die dann angeben ?! Das sieht immernoch Super aus aber jetzt haut es nicht mehr so rein wie früher ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> 2007 war die Grafik der wahnsinn....heut ist sie nur leicht verbessert... also womit wollen die dann angeben ?! Das sieht immernoch Super aus aber jetzt haut es nicht mehr so rein wie früher ^^



Was wohl daran liegt das nichtmehr viel mehr möglich ist. Hast du dir die Gesichter angeschaut? Man hätte denken das es ein echtes Foto war. Natürlich gibts an manchen Stellen verbesserungspotenzial (den Reifen mehr Polygone spendieren usw), aber wirklich "fettere" Texturen und co gibts halt nichtmehr. Schärfer als Scharf geht nicht  

Damals hat man solche Grafik zum ersten mal gesehen, der Wow Effekt war groß. Nun ist man schon einiges gewöhnt, man müsste das Spiel sovoll mit Effekten/Verbesserungen vollstopfen, das es unspielbar wird. Das Problem ist einfach, das die Hardware mal wieder hinterherhängt. Man kann Crysis immernoch nicht flüssig auf Max + 8x AA + Hohe Auflösung spielen (es sei denn man hat ein GTX480 Tripple/Quad gespann). 

Mir würde es besser gefallen wenn die Grafik wie beim Vorgänger bleibt, und dafür ordentlich programmiert wird, sodass solch eine Grafik überhaupt mal flüssig auf einer Graka zu spielen ist. Das soll aber nicht heißen das Crysis schlecht programmiert ist, denn im Gegensatz zu anderen Games (wie Stalker, Metro, AvP und co), bietet es bei gleicher Unspielbarer Framerate die deutlich schönere Grafik.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Das Problem liegt nicht an der vermeintlich zu schwachen PC-Hardware, sondern an den Konsolen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt nicht an der vermeintlich zu schwachen PC-Hardware, sondern an den Konsolen.



Nope, der Vorgänger war kein Konsolenspiel, und selbst den aktuellen Graka`s machen neuste Spiele wie Metro2033 schon zu schaffen. Man kauft quasi die schnellste erhältliche Graka und kann immernoch nicht alle Spiele auf max laufen lassen, schon schade.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Nö, die Spiele müssen auch mit den Konsolen laufen. Wir hätten schon lange wirklich schönere Spiele als Crysis, wenn Konsolen rein theoretisch genauso leistungsfähig wären wie PCs.

Der Grund, weshalb Crysis auch nach mehr als 2 Jahren immernoch die technische Referenz ist, war dass es ein reines PC Spiel war - somit musste man nicht für die schwächeren Konsolen mitprogrammieren und konnte den PC somit ausreizen. Die verfügbare Hardware ist mit ihrer unbändigen Rechenleistung für nichts zu langsam, man müsste sich nur den Aufwand machen, Spiele speziell darauf anzupassen, was aber aus finanziellen Gründen ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juni 2010)

> Was wohl daran liegt das nichtmehr viel mehr möglich ist. Hast du dir die Gesichter angeschaut? Man hätte denken das es ein echtes Foto war. Natürlich gibts an manchen Stellen verbesserungspotenzial (den Reifen mehr Polygone spendieren usw), aber wirklich "fettere" Texturen und co gibts halt nichtmehr. Schärfer als Scharf geht nicht



Wah? Ich hoffe das meinst du nicht absolut.

Epics Tim Sweeney: Fotorealismus in 15 Jahren

Epics Tim Sweeney: Fotorealismus in 15 Jahren, Kritik an Cryengine - Update - crytek


----------



## Phame (30. Juni 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/9259-split99999.html


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2010)

Phame schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/9259-split99999.html




Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen?


 
Check ich auch nicht.


----------



## multimolti (1. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was wohl daran liegt das nichtmehr viel mehr möglich ist. Hast du dir die Gesichter angeschaut? Man hätte denken das es ein echtes Foto war. Natürlich gibts an manchen Stellen verbesserungspotenzial (den Reifen mehr Polygone spendieren usw), aber wirklich "fettere" Texturen und co gibts halt nichtmehr. Schärfer als Scharf geht nicht



Najaaaaaaaa..................... die Gesichter waren schon echt gut, aber das war auch sozusagen die "Vorzeigetextur". Waffen und Fahrzeuge gingen auch noch, aber sobald es z.B. an Bodentexturen oder die Rinde von Bäumen geht hat man gesehen dass die CryEngine nicht schlecht, aber auch noch weit vom Fotorealismus entfernt ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Najaaaaaaaa..................... die Gesichter waren schon echt gut, aber das war auch sozusagen die "Vorzeigetextur". Waffen und Fahrzeuge gingen auch noch, aber sobald es z.B. an Bodentexturen oder die Rinde von Bäumen geht hat man gesehen dass die CryEngine nicht schlecht, aber auch noch weit vom Fotorealismus entfernt ist.



Die Bodentextur finde ich sehr nett, vorallem das sie durch DX10 auch noch in 3D dargestellt wird (Spurrinnen und Steine etc).


----------



## 19master94 (4. Juli 2010)

crysis soll doch 3d fähig sein oder?


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juli 2010)

Jo wird sicherlich unterstüzt.


----------



## 19master94 (4. Juli 2010)

ich kan es nicht mehr erwarten ist eigentlich das geld wert crysis warhead zu kaufen


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juli 2010)

Joa...mir hat er sehr gefallen  Man schafft es in knapp 3 Stunden. Also bei Steam gibt es Warhead für 14,99 € das ist nicht viel und nicht wenig


----------



## 19master94 (4. Juli 2010)

3 stunden??? crysis hat ein problem mit der spiele länge hoffe das wird bei crysis 2 nicht so wird. 

Aber ich hab so das gefühl das crysis 2 nicht so gut wird wie das erste zumindest meine einschätzung das werden jetzt zwar alle anderst sehen aber naja. Der grund dafür ist einfach dass ich glaub das man nicht so frei ist ich meine da stehen über all hochhäuser und man ist nicht mehr diese wunderschöne insel irgendwo im meer auf der man einfach entscheiden kann wie man forgeht ob man nun das anze gegnerrische lager ausräucherd oder ob man nur leise reinschleicht und die daten hohlt die man baucht oder diese Störsender ausschaltet.

aber ich lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen und hoffe das ales super wird.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juli 2010)

Okay ich muss zugeben das ich bei Crysis Warhead immer Speedrun gemacht habe gegen ein Kumpel....also es wird druchaus länger sein


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2010)

3 Stunden, also ich hab länger gebraucht.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juli 2010)

Dann les mein Post...


----------



## 19master94 (4. Juli 2010)

gut wenn man auf einfach  spielt ob wohl man eigentlich gut ist


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Dann les mein Post...


 
Macht das ein Unterschied? 

Übrigens hast du den nur wenige Sekunden nach meinem abgeschickt, da konnte ich den nicht mal lesen.^^


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juli 2010)

Naja auch egal....ich schrieb ja 





> ...Man schafft es in knapp 3 Stunden...



Ich würde es dir Trozdem raten da es auch Grafisch sehr gut aussieht  besser als Crysis.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2010)

Machen wir lieber 4 oder 5 drauß, nicht jeder macht gleich beim ersten mal einen Speedrun. Je nach Vorgehensweise kann man aber auch bis zu 8 Stunden Spielzeit benötigen, also von daher.

Bei einem Spiel wie Call of Duty oder Half-Life kann man sagen, O.K., man hat es in der Regel nach 4 - 9 Stunden durch, bei einem Spiel wie Crysis variiert das jedoch, da man sich hier nicht wie auf Schienen bewegt.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juli 2010)

Wer wirklich komplett aufräumt braucht auch länger  Bei speedrun geht es ja nicht darum möglichts jeden umzubrettern^^


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2010)

...sondern darum, das Spiel möglichst schnell durchzuhaben, die meisten Leute wollen aber davon schon noch was mitbekommen.


----------



## 19master94 (4. Juli 2010)

noch ne frage hat das auch noch nen online multiplayer dabei?


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> hä das ist doch das gleiche spiel


Hä, wie jetzt. 



19master94 schrieb:


> ach und noch ne frage hat das auch noch nen online multiplayer dabei?


 Ja, _Crysis: Wars_, eine Art eigenständiger Multiplayer-Modus.


----------



## 19master94 (4. Juli 2010)

ja wie sind das zwei spiele oder wie


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> ja wie sind das zwei spiele oder wie


 
Im Bezug zum ersten oder zweiten Zitat?


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juli 2010)

Crysis Warhead spielt in der selben zeit parallel zu Crysis...blos aus der sicht von Psycho.

MP Part namens Crysis Wars ist ebenfalls dabei....extra CD auch noch^^ 


@ Two-Face

Ich habe das spiel sicherlich nicht nur um Speedruns zu machen


----------



## 19master94 (4. Juli 2010)

was heist mp


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> 
> Ich habe das spiel sicherlich nicht nur um Speedruns zu machen


 
...was nichts daran ändert, dass man für das Spiel in der Regel länger als 3 Stunden braucht 


19master94 schrieb:


> was heist mp


 
Hast du heute einen denkfreien Tag?

(*M*ulti*p*layer).


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juli 2010)

> ...was nichts daran ändert, dass man für das Spiel in der Regel länger als 3 Stunden braucht



Sagt ja auch niemand....es war nur ein Beispiel das man es auch in 3 Stunden durchhaben kann


----------



## thysol (4. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> noch ne frage hat das auch noch nen online multiplayer dabei?



Jo. Crysis Wars. Fuer mich der Multiplayer Online Shooter schlechthin. Der Power Struggle Modus macht suechtig. Der 42 Players Noobhunters Mesa Server ist besonders gut. Da zocke ich immer. Der Ping ist genial bei dem Server fast immer unter 50 obwohl ich in Irland bin.


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juli 2010)

wenn ich ma wieder ne graka hab überleg ich auch schon, crysis ma zu holen. 20 ocken für die 3 dinger scheint mir ganz ok zu sein (glaubs zumindest ma als pack hier gesehn zu haben). aber generell is das doch öde. kaufst dir das game und hast es an einem tag durch, wenn man sich zusammenreisst an 2en. wie konnten früher spiele wochenlang faszinieren? oder kam einem das nur so vor? ^^


----------



## joraku (5. Juli 2010)

Crysis kann wochenlang faszinieren. Da gibts unzählige an guten Fanmaps, Physikspielerein, Grafik Mods usw.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Juli 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Crysis kann wochenlang faszinieren. Da gibts unzählige an guten Fanmaps, Physikspielerein, Grafik Mods usw.




Aber eben nicht im Standardzustand.

Da kann man nach dem Durchspielen nur noch ein Level starten, und dann irgendwas zerstören oder Mist bauen.

Spiele werden leider immer kürzer.

Ergo: Ich brauche mehr Spiele, um die Lücke auszufüllen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Aber eben nicht im Standardzustand.


 
Doch, ich hab' das Spiel auf allen Schwierigkeitsgraden durch (so wie ich das bei jedem Spiel mache) und danach noch 2 oder 3 mal gezockt - letztens erst habe ich im ersten Level versucht alles zu zerstören und zu fällen was geht, habe da glaube ich an die 5 Stunden gebraucht.

Dann ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, dass da irgendwann die Engine schlapp macht und Physikfehler produziert.


----------



## 19master94 (5. Juli 2010)

das mit dem denk freien tag wegen "was heist mp"

ich hab jeden tak ein denk freien tag


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juli 2010)

> letztens erst habe ich im ersten Level versucht alles zu zerstören und zu fällen was geht, habe da glaube ich an die 5 Stunden gebraucht.



Du weißt dass die Lebenszeit begrenzt ist? löl


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Juli 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du weißt dass die Lebenszeit begrenzt ist? löl




Gegen Langeweile hilft eben nur sowas.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe versucht, so ziemlich jede Palme/Sträucher umzumähen und alle Hütten komplett abzudecken, nach dem gefühlten 879388929488029283 Baum hab' ich dann aber aufgehört. Ohne Munitionscheat ging da mal aber gar nichts.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht, so ziemlich jede Palme/Sträucher umzumähen und alle Hütten komplett abzudecken, nach dem gefühlten 879388929488029283 Baum hab' ich dann aber aufgehört. Ohne Munitionscheat ging da mal aber gar nichts.




Keine Ideen? 
Diese Autos haben alle ein MG auf dem Dach, das hab ich für sowas immer zur Rate gezogen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2010)

Öhm, versuch mal mit dem Jeep auf den Anfangsbereich des Levels oder die Inseln an der Levelbegrenzung zu erreichen. Oder damit die entfernten Palmen auf den Bergen zu treffen.

Mit "so ziemlich alle" meinte ich auch *wirklich* alle.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2010)

Du brauchst definitiv ein neues Game.


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Heute erstmal Crysis 2 vorbestellt


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Du brauchst definitiv ein neues Game.


 

Oder das hier...^^

Crysis Advanced AI mod - Mod DB


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Oder das hier...^^
> 
> Crysis Advanced AI mod - Mod DB


 
Hast du die Mod schon getestet, verhält sich die AI wirklich realistischer?


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich habe Heute erstmal Crysis 2 vorbestellt


 
viel spaß beim warten, däumchendrehen bis silvester
als ich gelesen habe, dass crysis2 auch als konsolenspiel erscheinen soll, dachte ich: nein, danke.

ein vernünftiger pc ist jeder konsole überlegen, folglich werden pc-spieler mit abstrichen beim 2.teil von crysis zu rechnen haben...


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ...folglich werden pc-spieler mit abstrichen beim 2.teil von crysis zu rechnen haben...


 
Wurde auch schon bestätigt. Auf dem PC wird es nichts geben, was auf Konsolen nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hast du die Mod schon getestet, verhält sich die AI wirklich realistischer?


 

Ich hab zwar noch eine ältere Version der Mod, aber die KI ist deutlich besser, find ich....


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Juli 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> viel spaß beim warten, däumchendrehen bis silvester
> als ich gelesen habe, dass crysis2 auch als konsolenspiel erscheinen soll, dachte ich: nein, danke.
> 
> ein vernünftiger pc ist jeder konsole überlegen, folglich werden pc-spieler mit abstrichen beim 2.teil von crysis zu rechnen haben...




Als ob es bei Spielen nur um die Grafik gehen würde ... 
Außerdem hat man in den bisherigen Ingame-Videos gesehen, dass die Grafik gar nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## 1337pwn (6. Juli 2010)

Ich finde sie sogar besser als in Crysis 1. Sieht schon richtig gut aus.


----------



## 19master94 (6. Juli 2010)

es zar kein crysis 2 aber auch crysis
sind das auf dieser internet seite (MyCrysis - Age Verification) alle patchs die ich für crysis warhead und crysis wars brauch

bitte um antwort will das spiel nämlich kaufen un schon mal anfang runter zuladen laber das das bei mir lange dauert.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2010)

Nö, die Crysis Wars-Patches fehlen. Kannst dir aber bei 4players runterladen: Suchergebnisse für Crysis Wars Patch news


----------



## 19master94 (6. Juli 2010)

also muss ich von der seite diese patchs für crysis warhead runterladen:

-Crysis Warhead: Patch #1
-Crysis Warhead: Patch #2
-Crysis Warhead: Patch #3

und die für crysis wars weis ich nicht welche genau bitte link schicken wäre echt nett

edit.: http://www.worldofcrysis.de/?go=download&catid=3  sin das alle die ich für warhead und wars brauche auser die ersten 3 für crysis 2


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2010)

Die sind alle für _Crysis: Wars_, für _Warhead_ gibt's nur einen Patch.


----------



## 19master94 (7. Juli 2010)

heist das hotfix das es für crysis wars ist und wo finde ich alle für crysis wars bei 4 players es des total unübersichtlich


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

.... schau noch mal hier nach: Suchergebnisse für Crysis Wars Patch news
Es gibt aber auch eine automatische Updatefunktion, welche die Spiele enthalten, dann brauchst du nicht extra im Internet zu suchen.


----------



## 19master94 (7. Juli 2010)

also bei 4 players blick ich nich durch das ist un übersichtlich und wenn ich au den crysis wars patrch glicke dann kmmt der für warhead

sind das alle für crysis wars http://www.crytek.com/downloads/crysiswarswarhead/


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

Nein, zum 2. Mal, diese vermeintlichen Warhead-Patches sind alle für Wars. 
Aber nutze am besten die Update-Funktion, dann musst du nicht zum Denken anfangen.


----------



## 19master94 (7. Juli 2010)

ok mach ich binn etwas lam beim denken wir weren in der schule von arbeiteb überhäuft aber heite ist alles rum


----------



## 1337pwn (7. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> ok mach ich binn etwas lam beim denken wir weren in der schule von arbeiteb überhäuft aber heite ist alles rum



Denken scheint generell nicht deine Stärke zu sein.


----------



## 19master94 (7. Juli 2010)

wann macht den das den Anschein


----------



## 1337pwn (7. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> was soll das heißen



Sag ich doch.


----------



## 19master94 (7. Juli 2010)

ja aber wann

edit.: gibt es schon einen genauen Termin für crysis 2


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Juli 2010)

Nein ... 
So Ende 2010/Anfang 2011 ...


----------



## 19master94 (7. Juli 2010)

hab das mit den patches kapirt aber noch eine frage wen ich den 1.5 für crysis wars installier muss ich dann zu erst den 1.1, 1.2 usw. installieren oder sind in dem 1.5 die anderen schon integriert


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Juli 2010)

Musst afaik nur den 1.5er installieren.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> ja aber wann
> 
> edit.: gibt es schon einen genauen Termin für crysis 2


 


mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nein ...
> So Ende 2010/Anfang 2011 ...


 
Nun der Release ist schon etwas genauer.



> Außerdem gab der Publisher somit bekannt, dass der Ego-Shooter pünktlich zum Weihnachtsfest 2010 erscheint.


 

Crysis 2: Release 2010 - Erster zwei Minuten langer Trailer zum Ego-Shooter


----------



## 19master94 (8. Juli 2010)

muss ich nun die crysis wars patch 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 usw vor dem 1.5er installieren


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> muss ich nun die crysis wars patch 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 usw vor dem 1.5er installieren




Teste es doch einfach, wenn er meckert bei der installationen das du Patches fehlen, weißte bescheid.


----------



## 19master94 (8. Juli 2010)

und wenn er es nicht merkt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> und wenn er es nicht merkt



Dann fängt dein Netzteil an zu brennen.  


Wie alt bist du? Ganz ehrlich, du dürftest das Spiel sicherlich noch nichmal Spielen


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du?


 
Das denke ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit.

Ich glaube er sollte das Spiel lieber weglegen und öfters mal an die frische Luft gehen.


----------



## joraku (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn du Hilfe bei der Installation von Crysis Warhead oder Crysis Wars brauchst schau ob es dazu schon einen eigenen Sammelthread oder sonstige Threads gibt, zur Not machste einen Neuen auf.
Das hier ist der Sammelthread zu Crysis *2* 

Tipp: Bei Crysis Wars  nur die Patches installieren die Maps enthalten + den Neuesten.
____________________________
Ich schätze mal er ist 16 Jahre alt, wenn ich die Zahl hinter seinem Nickname richtig gedeutet habe.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juli 2010)

19master94 schrieb:


> muss ich nun die crysis wars patch 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 usw vor dem 1.5er installieren


 


19master94 schrieb:


> und wenn er es nicht merkt


 
Sag mal willst du uns hier alle für dumm verkaufen? 
Das du auf solche Fragen überhaupt noch Antworten bekommst, zeigt jedoch das Durchhaltevermögen mancher User im Forum.


----------



## STSLeon (8. Juli 2010)

Seit nett zu ihm, der Bub muss mal unsere Rente bezahlen. 

BTT:
Ich hab da eine Frage zu dem 3D, braucht man das 3D Vision Kit von Nvidia? Mich wundert nämlich, dass dieses Feature so betont wird, aber wirklich verbreitet ist die komplette notwendige Hardware auch nicht. Mit einer ganz normalen Grün / Rot Brille soll es auch gehen, aber wesentlich schwächer. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## chelios4 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zwar neu hir aber ich denke das das nicht mit dem rot/cyan geht sondern nur mit nvidia und iz3d auf der ersten seite steht das das Spiele auf nvidias 3d setzt


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juli 2010)

chelios4 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar neu hir aber ich denke das das nicht mit dem rot/cyan geht sondern nur mit nvidia und iz3d auf der ersten seite steht das das Spiele auf nvidias 3d setzt


 
2 Fragen:

Was ist denn cyan für eine Farbe? Wird die bei den Brillen so genannt.

Und was ist iz3d? Bei dem Thema kenn ich mich nämlich garnicht aus.


----------



## chelios4 (8. Juli 2010)

das ist eine Farbe wie wie rot blau. Die sieht aus wie blau. 
(Cyan ? Wikipedia) wenn du das genau wissenwilst  

iz3d ist ein anbieter für 3d damit man z.B. auf ati karten 3d zocken kann so wit ich weiß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> Was ist denn cyan für eine Farbe? Wird die bei den Brillen so genannt.
> 
> Und was ist iz3d? Bei dem Thema kenn ich mich nämlich garnicht aus.



Du kennst Cyan nicht? Dann gugg mal in dein Farbdrucker  

In einem Farbdrucker hast du 3 Farben : 

Gelb
Cyan 
Magenta 


Also sollte man die Farbe schon kennen


----------



## Menthe (8. Juli 2010)

Du hast Geld in deinem Drucker??
Soo einer bist du also


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Du hast Geld in deinem Drucker??
> Soo einer bist du also



Ach **** vertippt


----------



## Xel'Naga (8. Juli 2010)

Ich finde gerade nicht den Crysis Sammelthread, egal dann frage ich hier.

Beim Crysis Patch 1.2 ist da auch der vorherige Patch inbegriffen ?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. Juli 2010)

Xel’Naga schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade nicht den Crysis Sammelthread, egal dann frage ich hier.
> 
> Beim Crysis Patch 1.2 ist da auch der vorherige Patch inbegriffen ?



Ja, der erste Patch ist auch dabei. Der müsste 361 MB groß sein.


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juli 2010)

Sucht doch einfach mal nach Patch 1.XX *FULL* Egal bei welchem Spiel !!! Da sind alle bis zum aktuellsten in einem drin ! Das erspart einem die vielen Installationen !


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2010)

hehe joa, full = alle in einem gesamtpaket, incremental: nur die letzte stufe.


----------



## Wincenty (11. Juli 2010)

Wird es bei Crysis 2 Ragdolleffekte geben?
Ich würde mir gerne ein Spaß darauf machen die Leichen in die Luft zu werfen und dann "It's raining MEN halleluja" singen XD aber nur mit einem lebendem und ner Horde schießwütiger Kollegen im Nacken geht das schwer bei Crysis -.-


----------



## DarkMo (11. Juli 2010)

was sin denn eigentlich diese komischen ragdolls? hab ich letztens scho bei css da gelesen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Juli 2010)

Kennst du den Half Life 2 Multiplayer? So wie die Leichen da durch die Gegend fliegen... das sind z.B. Ragdolleffekte.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8-LV2qJfyM xD


----------



## LOGIC (11. Juli 2010)

Ragdoll ist z.b. bewegbare leichen....Also wenn du leichen anschießt verrutschen die und wenn es kein Ragdoll gibt gehen die Kugeln durch und die Leichen bleiben einfach liegen.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2010)

ne hl2 kennsch ned ^^ aber thx für die erklärung. also quasi ein sinnfrei feauture *g* sin das nich gerade die, die die fsk un indizierungsgefahr so pushen? >< thema mangelnder respekt toten gegenüber ^^ mein ich zumindest mal gelesen zu haben.

naja, jedenfalls nix wichtiges für mich *g*


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juli 2010)

Nööö und wird deswegen oft und gerne eingebaut ....aber eig nur in 18er titeln zu finden....siehe GTA, HL2...


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ragdoll ist z.b. bewegbare leichen....Also wenn du leichen anschießt verrutschen die und wenn es kein Ragdoll gibt gehen die Kugeln durch und die Leichen bleiben einfach liegen.




Ich glaube bei Crysis passiert mit den leichen fast gar nichts mehr, war bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juli 2010)

Bei mir sind sie Teilweise nicht mehr zu sehen da ich sie in den Wald rein Kloppe....die kann man nicht mehr finden ^^


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2010)

bei gta gabs ragdolls? oO warscheinlich blend ich das immer einfach aus. aber wenn das wirklich so häufig is, würd ichs warscheinlich sogar vermissen (ohne bisher gewusst zu haben, das es da is *g*).


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juli 2010)

Bei GTA IV kannst du doch auf die Leichen einschießen...die verrücken dann...auch wenn du über die Leichen drüber fährst verrutschen sie.... Das merkt man schon^^


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juli 2010)

ich kenn nur SA *g* ich hatte ne 4600ti mit nem genauso alten 1kerner (1,87ghz ^^)! nich vergessen  un bisher konnt ich meinen neuen rechner ja nich wirklich nutzen. ich weis zumindest, das surfen funzt  vllt wars auch nur vor 5-8 jahren noch ned so verbreitet *g*

aber gut, zurück zu crysis...


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juli 2010)

Jo die sachen sind erst seit den letzten 4 Jahren dabei und bei SA auch nicht vorhanden^^


----------



## Player007 (17. Juli 2010)

*UPDATE*

Crysis 2: Massenhaft neue Screenshots

Es gibt neue Screenshots


----------



## LOGIC (18. Juli 2010)

Sieht gut aus  Aber ich bleib trozdem bei meiner meinung unf finde das die Blechbüchsen blöd aussehen


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus  Aber ich bleib trozdem bei meiner meinung unf finde das die Blechbüchsen blöd aussehen


 Sind ja auch nur die Bilder aus dem E3-Video, du Honk.


----------



## thysol (18. Juli 2010)

Was fuer eine richtig fette Konsolen Grafik auf den neuen Screenshots. Ich glaube langsam dass Crysis 2 nicht mal die Grafik von Crysis 1 toppen wird. Denen sind anscheinend die Konsoleros wichtiger.


----------



## LOGIC (18. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sind ja auch nur die Bilder aus dem E3-Video, du Honk.



Ist doch egal ob sie aus dem E3 Video sind oder nicht ? Die Models gefallen mir nicht ! Da können die Texturen noch so gut aussehen  Die sehen aus wie wenn sie aus einem Disney Action film kommen


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (19. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich wird die Steuerung des Nanosuits besser. 
Das man zum Beispiel über die Tasten 1-4 zwischen den Modi wechseln kann.


----------



## LOGIC (19. Juli 2010)

Also so schwierig war das nun auch wieder nicht....einfach Mausrad drücken..dann eins auswählen und wieder loslassen


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Also so schwierig war das nun auch wieder nicht....einfach Mausrad drücken..dann eins auswählen und wieder loslassen


 

Ich fands auch total simpel... Was daran schwer sein soll....?!


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2010)

Es war simpel, aber nicht simpel genug, das ging mir in der Hektik zu langsam. Ich hab' kurzerhand die Makro-Tasten meiner G-15 zur Hilfe genommen und die mit den Modi belegt, somit kann ich auf Knopfdruck sofort zwischen denen durchschalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Wird es bei Crysis 2 Ragdolleffekte geben?
> Ich würde mir gerne ein Spaß darauf machen die Leichen in die Luft zu werfen und dann "It's raining MEN halleluja" singen XD aber nur mit einem lebendem und ner Horde schießwütiger Kollegen im Nacken geht das schwer bei Crysis -.-


 
Crysis  hatte keinen Ragdolleffekt, wieso sollte Crasis 2 den haben?
Außerdem bedeutet Ragdolleffekt in einigen Ländern (darunter auch Deutschland) eine sofortige Indizierung des Titels, das will Crytek nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich fands auch total simpel... Was daran schwer sein soll....?!



Was daran schwer sein soll?
Es nutzt einem nix wenn sich das Mausrad so schwer drücken lässt.


----------



## LOGIC (19. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Crysis  hatte keinen Ragdolleffekt, wieso sollte Crasis 2 den haben?
> Außerdem bedeutet Ragdolleffekt in einigen Ländern (darunter auch Deutschland) eine sofortige Indizierung des Titels, das will Crytek nicht.




GTA 4 ist nicht Indiziert....nur zufall ? Nö ! Weil es "erlaubt" ist. CSS ebenso und alle Source spiele.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich mich erinne hat Oblivion auch Ragdoll (oder zumindest etwas ähnliches) und trotzdem seine "ab 12" USK bekommen 
Is also kein KO-Kriterium bei der USK.


----------



## LOGIC (19. Juli 2010)

Ja Oblivion hatte auch Ragdoll. Aber bei den meisten spielen ist kein Ragdoll integriert was zwar nicht schlimm ist aber es trozdem nett wäre wenn es dabei wäre


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Juli 2010)

Freue mich schon ziemlich drauf 
Dad schon fast überredet, dass ers mir bei Amazon vorbestellt.

Schade aber, dass es bei der Grafik diesmal wohl keine Maßstäbe setzten wird...


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

> Schade aber, dass es bei der Grafik diesmal wohl keine Maßstäbe setzten wird...




Weiss mans ? Ich glaube schon das es extrem gut aussehen wird ! Vorallem scharfe Texturen werden zu sehen sein  Und das licht was durch die Palmenging wird auch wieder dabei sein !!! Und das in der stadt  Sieht bestimmt gut aus ^^


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt was auf der Konsole besser aussehen wird, Crysis 2 oder Killzone 3.

Leider kann man diese beiden Spiele nicht auf dem PC vergleichen.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was daran schwer sein soll?
> Es nutzt einem nix wenn sich das Mausrad so schwer drücken lässt.


 

Dann brauchst du mehr Kraft in den Fingern...^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> GTA 4 ist nicht Indiziert....nur zufall ? Nö ! Weil es "erlaubt" ist. CSS ebenso und alle Source spiele.


 
Dann guck dir mal den Ragdolleffekt von Far Cry an und dann mit GTA 4 (wo es keinen gibt).


----------



## STSLeon (20. Juli 2010)

In GTA IV übernimmt es die Euphoria Engine das physikalisch korrekte Umherschleudern von Körpern zu berechnen. Ragdoll wurde damals noch groß angekündigte für Crysis I (wie andere Features, die die Story interessant gemacht hätten) und dan nhat die USK geschrieen und es war draussen. Eine Version für die ganze Welt...


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal den Ragdolleffekt von Far Cry an und dann mit GTA 4 (wo es keinen gibt).




Also ich kann bei Far Cry genau so gut über leichen fahren und sie anschießen wie bei GTA IV (ich weis ja nicht was du für ne version hast). Wenn ich ne Nade werfe fliegen bei beiden spielen die Körper durch die Luft. Ich weis nicht mit was du gerade "Ragdoll" verwechselst aber so ist es nunmal ^^


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2010)

Könnte man hier vielleicht mal das Thema wechseln. Hier gehts schon gefühlte 5 Seiten nur um Ragdoll, wobei das bei Crysis 2 sicherlich keine große Rollen spielen wird.


----------



## dome793 (20. Juli 2010)

Crysis 2 wird sicher ein sehr gutes Spiel werden und die Grafik wird sicher auch wieder perfekt sein.
Naja ich kann nur hoffen das mein PC das Spiel packt.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Mit aktueller Hardware wird es bestimmt laufen....da brauchste dir keine gedanken machen ! Sofern die Entwickler aus Teil 1 gelernt haben ^^


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2010)

Was hat denn das jetzt schon wieder mit "Lernen aus Teil 1" zu tun? Das Spiel wird auf aktueller Hardware laufen, weil es für die Konsolen optimiert werden musste, basta.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Naja...zum zeitpunkt von Crysis 1 war es ja nicht gerade flüssig spielbar mit AA. Und es wurde einwenig schlecht Programmiert weswegen man nicht so viel Performance hatte... Also hoffe ich das sie aus Teil 1 gelernt haben und es nun besser läuft ! Ist ja mit Cryengine 3 oder ? Vll. hat die ja mehr auf dem Kasten


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2010)

Bei Crysis 1 musste man nicht für die Konsolen mitoptimieren, somit konnte man den PC besser ausreizen. Und da schon x-mal erwähnt wurde, dass Crysis 2 niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen haben wird, als der erste Teil, kann man ja wohl nur davon ausgehen.


----------



## dome793 (20. Juli 2010)

Ja Teil eins habe ich auf niedrigen Einstellungen mit einer Auflösung von 1280x720 gespielt. Also werde ich mir besser bald einmal einen neuen PC zulegen^^


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2010)

Was hast denn du für einen Rechner?


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

@ Two-Face

Das kannste dir ja denken, wenn er es auf solchen einstellungen spielen musste....

@ dome793

Du kannst dir ein Rechner mit einer HD5870 oder ab Herbst mit einer HD6xxx zusammen bauen  Das wird ja wohl reichen.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> Das kannste dir ja denken, wenn er es auf solchen einstellungen spielen musste....


 
Öhm, es kann da unzählige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten geben, so viel zum Thema "kann man sich denken".


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, es kann da unzählige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten geben, so viel zum Thema "kann man sich denken".


Wie soll man da was falsch Konfigurieren ? Nen Phenom X4 in nen S. 775 rein stecken oder was ?


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2010)

Heute ist nicht gerade dein denkintensivster Tag.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Why ? Dann erklär du es mir doch ^^


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2010)

Nö, streng' mal dein Hirn an, dann kommst du evtl. auch selber drauf.

Hab' kein Bock immer alles wie eine Tante von Vorschullehrerin 5mal zu erklären.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Meinst du dann eben die Grafik einstellung ?


----------



## joraku (20. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Meinst du dann eben die Grafik einstellung ?



Er meint den logischen Fehler von dir.

Du schreibst er kann sich denken wie das System von dome aussieht.
Er schreibt es gibt zu viele Möglichkeiten - du fängst von was anderem an. 

Two-Face will trotzdem erfahren (nehme ich jetzt mal an) was dome für Hardware hat.

Alibi: Ich hoffe mal der Multiplayer wird gut - mit freischaltbaren Dingen.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Shit...hab den Beitrag falsch gelesen  Hab irgendwie "unzählige Konfigurationsfehler" gelesen  deswegen kam auch von mir " wie soll man da was falsch Konfigurieren ? Nen Phenom X4 in ........." 


sry Two-Face...

Dafür gibts ein hinter die Löffel


----------



## yello7676 (20. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe mit dir joraku das der MP gut wird weil der Multiplayer am meisten bock macht


----------



## dome793 (20. Juli 2010)

> Two-Face
> Was hast denn du für einen Rechner?


Besser gesagt Notebook

Prozessor: Intel Centrino 2 (2,53GHz)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon Mobility 4650
RAM: 4 GB DDR2

Auf den minimalsten Einstellungen wird Crysis 2 wohl laufen



> LOGIC
> Du kannst dir ein Rechner mit einer HD5870 oder ab Herbst mit einer  HD6xxx zusammen bauen  Das wird ja wohl  reichen.


Ja das mache ich sicher, bis zum Herbst werde ich nicht warten, warscheinlich werde ich die ATI 5870 verbauen


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Naja...zum zeitpunkt von Crysis 1 war es ja nicht gerade flüssig spielbar mit AA. Und es wurde einwenig schlecht Programmiert weswegen man nicht so viel Performance hatte... Also hoffe ich das sie aus Teil 1 gelernt haben und es nun besser läuft ! Ist ja mit Cryengine 3 oder ? Vll. hat die ja mehr auf dem Kasten




Nö, ist die Dunia Engine aus FarCry 2. 

Mal ehrlich, man sieht, dass euch das Spiel wenig interessiert, sonst wüsstet ihr, dass die Cryengine 3 besser laufen wird als die CE2.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Ja ist doch klar das sie besser ist  und das spiel interessiert uns beide !


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2010)

Auf der Gamescom im August darf ja erstmalig der MP angezockt werden. Bin mal gespannt was der so bereit hält.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja ist doch klar das sie besser ist  und das spiel interessiert uns beide !




Du hast eben nicht begriffen. 
Ich sage dass sie besser laufen wird, nicht dass sie besser ist.

Bedeutend besser als die CE2 ist sie nicht.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juli 2010)

Du hast es wohl auch nicht begriffen  Was verstehst du unter besser ? Unter besser versteh ich bessere Performance und bessere Physik.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juli 2010)

was soll denn an der Physik noch besser werden? Die ist doch schon top.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> was soll denn an der Physik noch besser werden? Die ist doch schon top.


 
Nö, die war ein absoluter Witz, ich konnte nichteinmal den nächstgelegenen Berg vaporisieren und die am Himmel strahlende Sonne ließ sich auch nicht eliminieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juli 2010)

lol 

Ne mal ehrlich, die ist hammer gut, wenn ich da an die Explosionen denke, genial. 

Was du meinst ist ja eher ne Zerstörbare Umgebung, was aber wieder nur unnötig Performance kostet.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Juli 2010)

Fand sie trozdem nicht so gut....da gefällt mir die Source Engine besser


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2010)

Pff, blöd Kisten umfallen lassen, Dächer abdecken kann man da nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Juli 2010)

Hi all 

Freu mich schon auf die neue Sandbox!!!!!
Hoffentlich mal ein bischen stabiler,
auf Win 7 ,64bit.

Endlich coole Häusermodelle!!!
Macht schon laune Crisys Editor!!!

MFG
YouTube - WAKÜ 2010


----------



## LOGIC (22. Juli 2010)

Würde Crysis und Crysis 2 mit der Performance laufen wie die Source spiele wäre es doch der Oberhammer ! Blos sind dann keine Guten grafikeffekte drin...Source ist ja leider schon leicht angestaubt.


@ KillerPfote


Jo macht schon extrem spaß 500 Barrels in die Luft zu jagen


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Würde Crysis und Crysis 2 mit der Performance laufen wie die Source spiele wäre es doch der Oberhammer ! Blos sind dann keine Guten grafikeffekte drin...Source ist ja leider schon leicht angestaubt.


 
Tja....Unreal Engine 3 FTW.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja....Unreal Engine 3 FTW.


 
Wobei die Engine optisch langsam ausgelutscht ist. Von der Performance ist sie spitze, aber ich kann sie fast nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2010)

Wieso? Es gibt technisch nur wenig bessere Engines.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2010)

Mir gefällt sie mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr. Es gibt schon soviele Games damit, die sich alle optisch ähneln.
In letzter Zeit zock ich Singularity und es sticht sofort der typische Flair raus.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2010)

Sie ist halt eine auf Hochglanz getrimmte Engine und sie passt zugegeben einfach nicht zu jedem Spiel - trotzdem wird sie halt wegen iher Zugänglichkeit und hohen Performance am meisten benutzt. Konsolen kommen nunmal damit besser zurecht, als mit der CryEngine 2.

Mir soll's recht sein, die meisten (oder alle?) UE3-Spiele laufen auch auf meinem Rechner extrem flüssig und sehen dabei nicht mal hässlich aus.


----------



## STSLeon (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn du deine Dinosaurier mal in die Vitrine verbannen würdest, dann würden auch alle anderen Engines flüssig laufen 

UE3 Engine wird uns übrigens sehr lange erhalten bleiben, UE4 wird erst mit der nächsten Xbox Generation kommen und dann wird man sie wirklich nicht mehr sehen können 

Aber die Dunia hat mir auch nicht wirklich gefallen, grade die NPC sahen sehr nach Plaste aus. 

Source ist mehr als beachtlich für das Alter. Wenn man sieht was die Modder noch rausholen, dann sieht es besser aus als viele andere Spiele. 

Ich hoffe die CE3 wird sich mehr durchsetzen als die CE2. Was anderes als Werbeträger sind doch weder Crysis noch Crysis II. Die Firmen macht ihre Gewinne mehr durch die Lizenzierung der Engine, als durch den Spieleverkauf.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die CE3 wird sich mehr durchsetzen als die CE2. Was anderes als Werbeträger sind doch weder Crysis noch Crysis II. Die Firmen macht ihre Gewinne mehr durch die Lizenzierung der Engine, als durch den Spieleverkauf.


 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, das die CE3 sich mehr durchsetzt und diesem UE3-Einheitsbrei mal etwas die Stirn bietet und Abwechslung auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juli 2010)

Die Unreal Engine ist wirklich nicht schlecht, jedoch mag sie mir Grafisch nicht gefallen. Alles sieht so unecht Plastisch/metallisch aus, das passt einfach nicht. Aber sie ist wie für Konsolen geschaffen (oder vllt. sogar extra deswegen?). 

Die Source Engine mag mir sehr gefallen. Auch Grafisch ist sie garnicht mal so schlecht. Da geht sicher noch mehr. Physik ist ebenfalls Klasse, siehe HL2 oder Garry`s Mod. 

Aber sicherlich wird die CE3 schon gut werden, zumindenst zu Crysis wird wohl keine andere Engine besser passen.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Juli 2010)

Die Unreal Engine 3 ist der wahnsinn ! Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde kann ich sie auch langsamm nicht mehr sehen. Die spiele sehen immer gut aus aber trozdem alle gleich....da hat man irgendwann genug.


----------



## STSLeon (24. Juli 2010)

Der Wahnsinn ist sie nicht mehr wirklich. Am Anfang zweifellos, aber jetzt doch eher Standard und es gibt Engines die das gleiche leisten oder besser aussehen (außer CE3). Beispiel wäre die Chrome Engine die in Call of Juarez Brothers in Blood zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2010)

...aber bei gleicher Grafikqaulität bei weitem nicht so schnell laufen.


----------



## LOGIC (24. Juli 2010)

Was mich ebenso bei der UE3 stört sind die spiegel und überblend effekte...das sieht so Unreal aus


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn ist sie nicht mehr wirklich. Am Anfang zweifellos, aber jetzt doch eher Standard und es gibt Engines die das gleiche leisten oder besser aussehen (außer CE3). Beispiel wäre die Chrome Engine die in Call of Juarez Brothers in Blood zum Einsatz kommt.




Eigentlich heißt es Bound in Blood. 
Die Chrome Engine 4 finde ich nicht so gut wie die Cryengine 2, besonders die Gesichtsanimation ist nicht mit der CE2/3 zu vergleichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Bound in Blood ist eh nur in DX9, also nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2010)

Es wurde aber darauf hin gewiesen, das die Chrome Engine locker das gleiche leistet wie die UE3 Engine, die auch nur DX9 beherrscht. Von daher war es schon zu vergleichen.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Es wurde aber darauf hin gewiesen, das die Chrome Engine locker das gleiche leistet wie die UE3 Engine, die auch nur DX9 beherrscht. Von daher war es schon zu vergleichen.




Aber mit der Cryengine ist es nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2010)

Öhm, die Unreal-Engine 3 kann DX10. Und der erste Call of Juarez-Teil konnte später mit Patch auch DX10.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, die Unreal-Engine 3 kann DX10.



Wos

In welchem Titel nutzte die UE3 Engine denn DX10?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2010)

Bioshock? Außerdem wurde Unreal Tournament 3 ursprünglich auch mit DX10-Unterstütung angekündigt, als "beherrschen" tut sie es technisch theoretisch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bioshock? Außerdem wurde Unreal Tournament 3 ursprünglich auch mit DX10-Unterstütung angekündigt, als "beherrschen" tut sie es technisch theoretisch auf jeden Fall.




Bioshock ist aber Unreal Engine 2.5.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab früher immer überall gelesen, dass es die Unreal-Engine 3 sei.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2010)

Ich wusste nicht einmal das Bioshock DX10 unterstützte.


----------



## boerigard (24. Juli 2010)

Die UE3 unterstützt schon länger DirectX 10, aber man merkt sehr selten was davon. Die meisten UE3-Spiele wie zb. UT3 bieten aber in den Ini-Dateien eine Option dafür (steht aber oft standardmäßig auf false):

TweakGuides.com - Unreal Tournament 3 Tweak Guide


> AllowD3D10=True
> 
> This setting appears to allow DirectX10 mode when running in Windows Vista; it has no impact in XP since XP cannot run DX10. When enabled in Vista it seems to reduce performance, possibly in return for better image quality. At the moment it is difficult to see any improvements in image quality with this option enabled, so it is recommended that Vista users set this option to False to gain a noticeable improvement in FPS without any real image quality decline.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht einmal das Bioshock DX10 unterstützte.




Das war das mit den zusätzlichen Wassereffekten, wenn man durchs Wasser läuft kommen Wellen usw.


----------



## Player007 (5. August 2010)

*UPDATE*

Crysis 2 erscheint nicht mehr dieses Jahr 
EA verschiebt das Spiel bin in das erste Quartal 2011, also erscheint es spätestens am 31. März 2011.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

Schlechte nachricht ! 

Habe mich schon so darauf gefreut. Jetzt mach ich halt doch wieder Crysis und Crysis Warhead auf den Rechner.


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2010)

Puh, von wegen schlechte Nachricht, ich würde das als Möglichkeit der Spielverbesserung in Betracht ziehen - lieber spät und fertig als früh und nicht fertig.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

Ja suuuuper ! Erst wird es für Xbox 360 und PS3 entwickelt und danach für PC....am besten noch in einer extrem kurzen Zeit um so viel Bugs wie möglich mit einzu bauen  Die zeiten sind rum ! Wo ein spiel verschoben wurde und es völlig Bugfrei auf den Markt kam.


----------



## joraku (5. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Puh, von wegen schlechte Nachricht, ich würde das als Möglichkeit der Spielverbesserung in Betracht ziehen - lieber spät und fertig als früh und nicht fertig.



In dem dazugehörigen Thread von der News auf der Main hat jemand geschrieben, (Sorry, ich weiß es nicht mehr) dass er glaubt, dass EA Crysis 2 nicht mit MoH und CoD verheizen will und so den Release verschiebt.
Klingt für mich auch plausibel. 
Aber die werden schon die zusätzliche Zeit nutzen und nicht in Urlaub fahren.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. August 2010)

Eine News zum Multiplayer:
Crysis 2 Multiplayer: Erste Screenshots plus Bilder mit Grafik-Effekten

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. August 2010)

MyCrysis - Crysis 2 at Gamescom 2010

Wie es aussieht wird man auf der Gamescom den Multiplayer anzocken können 
Die nächste Woche kann kommen


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2010)

Sofern's da keine Bots gibt, wird der einfach nicht gezockt.


----------



## Rizzard (14. August 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> MyCrysis - Crysis 2 at Gamescom 2010
> 
> Wie es aussieht wird man auf der Gamescom den Multiplayer anzocken können
> Die nächste Woche kann kommen



Bist du auf der Gamescom?


@topic:

Weis jemand was über den Crash Site Modus?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. August 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bist du auf der Gamescom?




Jepp 
Das wird auf jeden Fall ein Stand sein wo ich mich anstelle egal wie lange die Schlange ist


----------



## Rizzard (17. August 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei, und poste das neue MP-Video der CG.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Ndqb8R650


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. August 2010)

Ich kanns schon gar nicht mehr abwarten. Ich glaub ich werd Donnerstag direkt um 10h wenn die Türen auf gehen da stehen ^^


----------



## Rizzard (17. August 2010)

Wie wenn am Donnerstag die Türen aufgehen, kann man das nicht ab morgen schon antesten?
Wann gehst du hin?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. August 2010)

Heute und morgen ist schon für Presse etc auf. Für normale Besucher erst ab Donnerstag 

Ich bin Donnerstag und Samstag da


----------



## Rizzard (17. August 2010)

Ah alles klar.

Also die Grafik ist nicht gerade der Burner in dem Video, wobei man zugeben muss das es eh kein HD-Video ist und es sich sicherlich um die Konsolenversion handelt (zumindest wird mit Controller gezockt).


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. August 2010)

Könntet ihr auch einen Bericht schreiben, wie der Multiplayer so ist. Ich kann leider nicht dorthin.


----------



## Superwip (18. August 2010)

Ich war schon heute auf der GC (wenn man bereit ist ein mehr als doppelt so teures Fachbesucherticket zu kaufen ist es auch nicht weiter schwer am Mittwoch reinzukommen) und kann bestätigen: ja, man kann Crysis 2 im Multiplayer antesten (in 2 Maps) und ja auch die PC Version!

Dummerweise hab ich zum Testen allerdings keinen PC erwischt, da doppelt so viele X-Boxen wie PCs zum Testen zur Verfügung stehen und natürlich alle zu den PCs wollten

Von der Grafik her sieht die PC Version jedenfalls sehr schön aus, auf jeden Fall mindestens so gut wie Crysis 1, wobei ich nicht weiß, mit welchen Einstellungen dort gearbeitet wird; desweiteren ist die Grafik wie das ganze Spiel sicher auch noch nicht 100% final

Die X-Box Version sieht wesentlich schlechter aus, etwa wie Crysis 1 mit niedrigen-mittleren Einstellungen am PC, 1080p sieht auch anders aus und zum Teil gibt es grenzwertige FPS...

Das Gameplay ist auch super, ein paar Nanosuite Funktionen haben mir gefehlt und ich konnte meine Waffen nicht modifizieren, das liegt aber wohl nicht zuletzt daran, dass ich natürlich keinen Plan von der X-Box Steuerung hatte und so viele Funktionen wahrscheinlich einfach übersehen habe- allerdings war ich hier wohl nicht der Einzige, ich konnte mich im Multiplayer doch recht gut schlagen...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. August 2010)

@Superwip

Danke für diesen tollen Bericht.
Es wäre schon ganz toll, wenn man die Waffen modifizieren könnte, aber das werden wir ja später sehen.
Danke.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gamescom-2010/113899-d-str-yers-bilderbuch-donnerstag.html#post2126991

Ein paar Worte von mir


----------



## joraku (20. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühen!


----------



## r34ln00b (21. August 2010)

für mich wirkt atm das spiel wie eine mischung aus 08/15 geballer und etwas von fear²... stecke keine große hoffnung ins spiel.


----------



## Soße (21. August 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> für mich wirkt atm das spiel wie eine mischung aus 08/15 geballer und etwas von fear²... stecke keine große hoffnung ins spiel.





die hoffnung stribt zuletzt und wenns nicht gut ist hat man dennoch hammer grafik und einen furmark ersatz


----------



## thysol (21. August 2010)

Soße schrieb:


> die hoffnung stribt zuletzt und wenns nicht gut ist hat man dennoch hammer grafik und einen furmark ersatz



Die Hammer Grafik ist leider nich garantiert.


----------



## Acid (22. August 2010)

nein eine hammer grafik ist nicht garantiert, aber es wird auf jedenfall wieder die referenz in sachen grafik werden! Zumindest kann ich dir das garantieren. Wenn Rolex eine neue Uhr baut, weiß man auch das es ein meisterwerk wird!

also ich stecke sehr große hoffnungen rein, spielerisch wird es denke ich ähnlich dem 1er sein... aber grafik wie gesagt referenz.


----------



## Pagz (22. August 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> nein eine hammer grafik ist nicht garantiert, aber es wird auf jedenfall wieder die referenz in sachen grafik werden! Zumindest kann ich dir das garantieren.


Der Satz schließt sich irgentwie aus


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. August 2010)

hoffentlich wird es besser, als ich denke. sieht zwar stellenweise interessant aus, aber emhr auch nicht. für konsole mitzuprogramkieren wird segen und untergang zugleich.
ohne würde man es sicher nicht finanzieren können und mit wird es schlechter und hinter den erwartungen zurückbleiben...


----------



## schneevernichter (22. August 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die PC-Version bietet mehrere Vorteile (mehr Spieler, deutlich bessere Grafik, *dedicated Server*). Bei der Beta war die Maussteuerung anfangs beschissen, das wurde aber noch während der Beta korrigiert.



ich weiss etwas lange her und nicht gerade OT aber egal:

Es ging um Battlefield BC2 und die Vorteile PC

Das was fett geschrieben ist ist kein Vorteil des PC. Im gegensatz zum kostenpflichtigen Xbox Live *HAT* das kostenlose Playstation Network dedicated Server.

Schon komisch nichtwahr. 


Ok zum Thema. 

Ich freue mich schon auf Crysis 2 werd mir die PS3 und PC Version holen und beide in 3D vergleichen. Da mir nächsten Monat ein 60 Zoll 3D Plasma ins Haus kommt.

Dann wird sich zeigen wie gut sich eine 2006 er Kiste mit meinem PC messen kann in der Königsdisziplin. Kanns immer noch nicht glauben das das auf Konsolen in 3D laufen soll.


----------



## Rizzard (22. August 2010)

schneevernichter schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf Crysis 2 werd mir die PS3 und PC Version holen und beide in 3D vergleichen. Da mir nächsten Monat ein 60 Zoll 3D Plasma ins Haus kommt.



Ist so ein Gerät heutzutage überhaupt schon bezahlbar?

Also ich würde mir Crysis 2 auf der Konsole niemals antun.


----------



## joraku (22. August 2010)

Ich würd's mir auch nicht antun. Auf der Gamescom musste ich mir schon Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood Multiplayer auf einer Konsole antuen.  Bäh, sowas pixeliges und matschiges.

Leider konnte ich Crysis 2 auf der GC nicht begutachten.


----------



## ShowTime (23. August 2010)

wird Crysis 2 uncut oder cut in deutschland erscheinen sry fals die frage schon beantwortet wurde war aber zu faul mir 100 seiten durch zu lesen


----------



## ShowTime (23. August 2010)

es übrigens ein neue cover das im start posting gepostet werden könnte ;D


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. August 2010)

Ich denke Crysis 2 wird nicht so brutal werden.

Hier noch ein kleines Bild im Anhang.


----------



## ShowTime (24. August 2010)

Aber wenn es nicht so brutal ist warum kann man dann im Multiplayer den leuten von hinten den Kopf rum drehen, oder ein messer in den hals stecken xD und im singelplayer reißt man den "Aliens" irgent etwas raus wie in einem gameplay zusehen  das ist meine einzigste sorge das es dadurch dann doch noch irgend wie gecuttet wird


----------



## Rizzard (24. August 2010)

Wenns in Deutschland geschnitten raus kommt dann ist das eben so. Sollte einem das übel aufstoßen kann man immer noch im Ausland bestellen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (24. August 2010)

ShowTime schrieb:


> Aber wenn es nicht so brutal ist warum kann man dann im Multiplayer den leuten von hinten den Kopf rum drehen, oder ein messer in den hals stecken xD und im singelplayer reißt man den "Aliens" irgent etwas raus wie in einem gameplay zusehen  das ist meine einzigste sorge das es dadurch dann doch noch irgend wie gecuttet wird



Wegen den Aliens: Solange kein Blut ausdehnen rausspritzt, würde es die USK nicht so eng sehen.(Ich hoffe es.) Die Aliens kann man ja in etwa mit Robotern vergleichen.
Bei Menschen scheint da auch kaum bzw. gar kein Blut rauszuspritzen, deshalb würde ich da jetzt keinen Grund sehen, dass die USK was rausschneidet.


----------



## ShowTime (24. August 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Bei Menschen scheint da auch kaum bzw. gar kein Blut rauszuspritzen, deshalb würde ich da jetzt keinen Grund sehen, dass die USK was rausschneidet.




okay mit den Aliens haste mich überzeugt aber bei den realen gamer online und auch singeplayer spritz blut z.B. sieht man das im multiplayer Footage sehr gut wo der spieler eine Sniper rifle auf nimmt und jemand anderen einen kopfshuss verpasst  da spritzt blut ohne ende und die Kill Cam ist auch nich ohne slow motion kill kam mit Kugel Cam xD da sieht man schon wie die kugel langsam auf einen zu kommt 

Multiplayer footage Quelle: MyCrysis


----------



## Rizzard (24. August 2010)

So, hier mal der neue limited Edition Trailer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaXgpRiEy58


----------



## altazoggy (25. August 2010)

hoffe das die physik effekte gut werden!
grafik wird sicher nicht schlecht, aber ob sie an den ersten teil heranreicht, ist eher unsicher. noch ein so publicity desaster wollen sie sicher nicht riskieren, wobei die heutige hardware das ja nun schafft. vor allem unter dx9 gibts da keine probleme mehr.
was die story angeht: schade das sie nicht an c1 anschließt! aber da ist auf crytek an sich verlaß, das es zumindest nicht ein kompletter reinfall wird. far cry und crysis finde ich da in ordnung. ist schließlich ein shooter und da sollen in erster linie die ballerein spaß machen
das großstadtsetting geht in ordnung, gab da mindestens eine crysis mod die in ner stadt spielt, passt schon.

naja, eine reise auf den heimatplaneten der alies wäre natürlich auch mal fein!


----------



## ShowTime (25. August 2010)

der Trailer is richtug geil nur schade das es die limited edition nich bei amazon.co.uk gibt sondern nur bei amazon.de :/


----------



## Phame (25. August 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So, hier mal der neue limited Edition Trailer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaXgpRiEy58




Was für eine göttliche Grafik 

EGAL was mein PC für dieses Spiel braucht, ich werde alles aufrüsten. Derzeit hab ich Quadcore mit 4GHZ, 6 GB RAM, GTX275 900 MB, hoffe das reicht

EDIT: Spielt Crysis 2 wirklich in New York? Finde sieht eher nach Ruhrpott aus


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. August 2010)

ShowTime schrieb:


> okay mit den Aliens haste mich überzeugt aber bei den realen gamer online und auch singeplayer spritz blut z.B. sieht man das im multiplayer Footage sehr gut wo der spieler eine Sniper rifle auf nimmt und jemand anderen einen kopfshuss verpasst  da spritzt blut ohne ende und die Kill Cam ist auch nich ohne slow motion kill kam mit Kugel Cam xD da sieht man schon wie die kugel langsam auf einen zu kommt
> 
> Multiplayer footage Quelle: MyCrysis



Bei der Kill Cam siehst du aber nicht wie die Kugel in den Körper eindringt, kurz vor dem Einschlag zoomt die Kamera wieder raus. Bei Crysis Wars kommt auch schon mal einwenig Blut rausgespritzt, auch bei Kopfschüssen. Bei Crysis 2 ist es wohl mehr Blut, aber so schlimm ist es auch nicht.
 Kennst du die Mission "Cliffhanger" bei MW2? Im Hangar stößt Soap den Gegner gegen den Spind, wirft ihn auf den Boden und sticht ihn mit einem Messer ab. Wenn die USK das "ok" findet, dann werden die bei einem Tropfen Blut mehr keinen Aufstand machen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. August 2010)

ich weiss nich, wies euch geht, aber was hat das mit crysis zu tun? sieht zwar interessant aus, aber n crysis isses für mich nich.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. August 2010)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ich weiss nich, wies euch geht, aber was hat das mit crysis zu tun? sieht zwar interessant aus, aber n crysis isses für mich nich.



Sprichst du mein MW2 Beispiel an? Mir ist da nichts besseres eingefallen.
Tut mir leid.


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. August 2010)

ne, das war nicht auf dein kommentar bezogen...obwohl ich dir recht geben muss 

beobachte das bloß schon ne ganze weile und ich komme nicht so richtig an das game ran. siehta us wie noch n 08/15 ballerspiel, nur mit gutem gameplay.


----------



## r34ln00b (26. August 2010)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ne, das war nicht auf dein kommentar bezogen...obwohl ich dir recht geben muss
> 
> beobachte das bloß schon ne ganze weile und ich komme nicht so richtig an das game ran. siehta us wie noch n 08/15 ballerspiel, nur mit gutem gameplay.




kann ich dir voll zustimmen, sieht aus wie fear2 in einer besseren grafik... ich erwarte nicht viel vom spiel. (gw2 lässt grüßen)


----------



## Player007 (26. August 2010)

Habe gestern meine Bestellung bei Amazon uk gestrichen und dafür die limited edition in Deutschland bestellt ^^
Kostet zwar mehr, aber als Crysis 1 Collectors Edition Besitzer Pflicht


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. August 2010)

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob es sich lohnt.
find es eigentlich stylisch, aber is mir dann doch n bisschen zu viel geld


----------



## Rizzard (26. August 2010)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob es sich lohnt.
> find es eigentlich stylisch, aber is mir dann doch n bisschen zu viel geld



Wieso, die kostet genau soviel wie die normale Version (zumindest auf DE bezogen).


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

Mal eine Frage und hoffe ich bin richtig hir.
Da ich verschiedene Tests mache bin ich auf ein Problem gestossen.
Ich kann Crysis nicht in DX9 ausführen nur DX10 als 32Bit und 64Bit.
Ich nutze Vista Ultimate 64Bit aber ich kann irgendwie Crysis nicht in DX9 ausführen was aber sehr wichtig währe.
Es ist auf denn neuesten Stand mit dem Patch 1.2 und 1.2.1 die 64Bit Version geht auch ohne Probleme.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort sehr freuen da es sehr wichtig ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ghostadmin (26. August 2010)

Schon mal versucht bei der Verknüpfung hinter dem Ziel einfach ein -dx9 einzufügen? Mit Leerraum dazwischen.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

O.K. werde es mal probieren, danke für die Antwort 

Weis jemand eine andere Lösung denn es funktioniert nicht, es wird zwar bei Fraps als DX9 anerkannt der Benchmark von Crysis aber komischerweise sind die frames Punkte identisch zu DX10 und wenn Crysis ausgeführt wird steht unten trozdem DX10 dar weil sich Crysis nicht komplett vergrössert öffnet.
Ich muss immer bei Optionen auf Vollbild einen Hacken machen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wie ich das ändern kann denn bei DX9 kann man ja nicht sehr Hoch einstellen oder geht das mit denn Patches , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. August 2010)

Download Crysis DX10 Optik unter Win XP - v1.0 - Crysis News - alles über Crysis und Crysis Warhead

Damit kannst du auf DX9 die maximalen Einstellungen wählen. Bei einem Bekannten hat dadurch das Feuer teils gefehlt.
Bei mir war es bei Crysis Wars so, dass das Spiel immer im Fenstermodus gestartet wurde. Ich musste den Haken bei Vollbild immer wieder setzen. Jetzt muss ich es nicht mehr machen. Das Spiel scheint sich die Einstellung nun gemerkt zu haben.
Ich habe auch Win 7 64 Bit


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

Ja das mit dem Fenstermodus ist nicht so schlimm bloss ich kann einfach nicht Crysis in DX9 starten wenn ja dann steht trozdem in der Taskleiste DX10 bei Fraps Benchmark wieder dann DX9 aber wenn ich mir die FPS so anschaue gibt es keine unterschiede egal ob ich alles auf sehr hoch stelle oder auf mittel stelle die FPS bleiben bei denn Tests identisch bei DX9 und DX10 dabei ist es aber sehr wichtig das ich es als DX9 starten kann da ich mit denn Tests jetzt nicht mehr vorann komme.
Kann es sein das ich in der Config was umstellen muss oder kann damit es anschliesend als DX9 startet.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir weiter helfen kann es ist sehr dringend , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. August 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Fenstermodus ist nicht so schlimm bloss ich kann einfach nicht Crysis in DX9 starten wenn ja dann steht trozdem in der Taskleiste DX10 bei Fraps Benchmark wieder dann DX9 aber wenn ich mir die FPS so anschaue gibt es keine unterschiede egal ob ich alles auf sehr hoch stelle oder auf mittel stelle die FPS bleiben bei denn Tests identisch bei DX9 und DX10 dabei ist es aber sehr wichtig das ich es als DX9 starten kann da ich mit denn Tests jetzt nicht mehr vorann komme.
> Kann es sein das ich in der Config was umstellen muss oder kann damit es anschliesend als DX9 startet.
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir weiter helfen kann es ist sehr dringend , Mfg Snapstar



Wieso willst du umbedingt Crysis in DX9?


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

Das ist für Grafikkartentest weil ich eine 470GTX gegen eine 280GTX antretten lasse und alle tests sind soweit abgeschlossen bis auf Crysis in DX9.
Ich habe gerade erfahren das es ein Bug geben soll -DX9 weis aber nicht ob man denn Bug eben mit dem Link von dir beheben kann oder was in der Config verändern muss , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. August 2010)

Du kannst es ja mal  bei CrysisHQ versuchen. Dort könntest du vielleicht eher eine Antwort finden. Außerdem ist dieser Thread für Crysis 2.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

Ja leider klappt nichts, ich danke aber trozdem für die Hilfe und Sry wegen dem falschen Thread.
Ich habe denn Sammelthread für Crysis 1 gesucht aber nichts gefunden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2010)

wegen dem Vollbild Problem. 

Einfach mal wenns im Fenster startet "Alt + Eingabe" drücken.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

Ich habe das Problem behoben, es wahr so einfach bzw. man muss schon blind sein, einfach auf Spiele und mit Rechtsklick auf Crysis und es steht da DX9 und DX10 und es öffnet sich auch komplett also nicht im Fenstermodus.
Ich danke euch trozdem allen, die Tests für Crysis sind abgeschlossen, endlich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

Habe hier mal was interessantes, zur Aktualisierung (leider wieder nur von der Konsole):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fR_xxRLfrY

Find's schad', dass die im MP keine Fahrzeuge integrieren wollen - das hat mein Interesse an diesem erheblich geschwächt, muss ich sagen.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe hier mal was interessantes, zur Aktualisierung (leider wieder nur von der Konsole):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fR_xxRLfrY
> 
> Find's schad', dass die im MP keine Fahrzeuge integrieren wollen - das hat mein Interesse an diesem erheblich geschwächt, muss ich sagen.




Ich finde, dass Fahrzeuge in das Setting nicht sooo reinpassen, besonders im Multiplayer. Der Großteil wird wohl aus Häuserkämpfen bestehen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (3. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass Fahrzeuge in das Setting nicht sooo reinpassen, besonders im Multiplayer. Der Großteil wird wohl aus Häuserkämpfen bestehen.




In Crysis 2 soll ja der Nanosuit als Waffe in den Vordergrund treten.
Man sieht es ja bei Crysis Wars: Die ganzen Noobs kaufen sich nur noch VTOLs. Da kaufst du dir nen Panzer und nach 2 Minuten ist der zerstört.
Ich hoffe, dass trotzdem noch einige Crysis Wars spielen, denn bis auf die VTOL-Noobs macht es einen riesen Spaß. 

Sry, wegen offtopic.


----------



## joraku (5. Oktober 2010)

Mh, wenn es in C2 eine Bodenmap geben wird, würden sich Jeeps usw. schon anbieten. Im Slalom durch einen Straßenzug heizen  und dann das Maschinengewehr im Stärkemodus abreißen und mitnehmen.


----------



## ATI fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, mal ne Frage an euch. 
Ich habe bei Mycrysis. com etwa diese Specs für Crysis 2 aufgeschnappt und ich wollte wissen, ob das in etwa stimmen kann.

Minimum-Maximum Systemspec: 

Low Settings 1024 x 768 @min 30FPS

- Intel Pentium D 2,6 GHz or Core 2 1,8 GHz, AMD Athlon X2 3800+
- 1,0 GByte DDR 533 Ram
- 256 MByte VRAM GeForce 7600 GT or Radeon X1600/X1700 PRO
- 9-18 GByte HDD
- DirectX 9.0c

Middle (DX9): 1280 x 800 @min 30FPS

- Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 GHz, AMD Athlon X2 6000+
- 1,5 GByte DDR2 667
- 256 MByte GDDR3 GeForce 7800 GT/7900 GT or Radeon X1800/X1900/HD 4670/HD 5650
- 18 GByte HDD
- DirectX 9.0c

High (DX10): 1440 x 900/1280 x 1024 @min 30FPS

- Intel Core 2 Duo 2,53 GHz, AMD Athlon II X4 2,2 GHz
- 2 GByte DDR2 800
- 512 MByte GDDR3 GeForce 8800 GS/9600 GT or Radeon HD 3850/HD 2900
- 18 GByte HDD
- DirectX 10/10.1

Very high (DX10): 1680 x 1050/1600 x 1200 @min 30FPS

- Intel Core i5, Core 2 Quad 2,4 GHz, AMD Phenom II X4 2,6 GHz
- 3 GByte DDR3 1066
- 1024 MByte GDDR3/5 9800 GTX/GTS 250 or Radeon HD 4850/HD 4770/HD 5770/HD 5750
- 18 GByte HDD
- DirectX 10/10.1/DX11

Very high (DX11) Full HD: 1920 x 1080p or 1200p @min 30FPS

- Intel Core i7, AMD Phenom II X4 BE (ich würde hier eher den X6 vom AMD nehmen)
- 4/6 GByte DDR3 1333
- GeForce GTX 470 or Radeon HD 5850
- 18 GByte HDD
- DirectX 11 (tesselation)

Ein User dort sagte es sei zwar geschätzt. Da die Crysis 2 Demo auf der GTX 260 in FULL HD und das mit 60 FPS in Hoch bis sehr Hoch flüssig lief könnte es stimmen.

Das einzige was ich nicht ganz glaube ist DX11. Crytek sagte ja schon, das Dinge die bei Konsolen nicht gehen, es auf dem PC auch nicht geben wird.

MFG ATI Fan


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2010)

ATI fan schrieb:


> Ein User dort sagte es sei zwar geschätzt. Da die Crysis 2 Demo auf der GTX 260 in FULL HD und das mit 60 FPS in Hoch bis sehr Hoch flüssig lief könnte es stimmen.


Im Realfall müssen allerdings noch zusätzlich Dinge berechnet werden, wie KI, Spielwelt usw...Die Demo fand in einer relativ niedrigen Auflösung statt und demonstrierte mehr die Beleuchtungstechnik, außerdem wird sich das fertige Spiel nicht auf irgendwelche Mauern mit Flaggen beschränken.

Allgemein gebe ich nicht viel auf von irgendwelchen Usern "geschätzte" Hardwareanforderungen, ich würde das erst mal links liegen lassen.



ATI fan schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich nicht ganz glaube ist DX11. Crytek sagte ja schon, das Dinge die bei Konsolen nicht gehen, es auf dem PC auch nicht geben wird.
> 
> MFG ATI Fan


Dann ließ' mal ein paar neuere Artikel, _Crysis 2_ kommt defintiv mit DirectX11.


----------



## ATI fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Niedrige Auflösung ist 1920 x 1080 nicht. Die GTX 260 lief ja damit flüssig. Wenn du die Texturauflösung meinst, davon sah ich nix, da ich nie dort war.

DX11 bringt Optisch nur was mit dieser Tesselation, aber sonst wäre es wie mit DX10 zu DX9.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2010)

Was DirectX11 in _Crysis 2_ bringen wird, kannst du nicht wissen, da dies bislang nur angekündigt wurde.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Oktober 2010)

ATI fan schrieb:


> DX11 bringt Optisch nur was mit dieser Tesselation, aber sonst wäre es wie mit DX10 zu DX9.




Laut Crytek ist Tesselation noch in der Experimentierphase, PCGH geht aber davon aus, dass das Feature in Crysis 2 zu sehen sein wird.

Außerdem hat DX11 noch das erweiterte DoF.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin schon zufrieden wenn ich Crysis 2 so spielen kann das es mindestens genau so gut aussieht wie der erste Teil und das ganze dann noch ruckelfrei. Crysis 1 kann ich auf Very High in DX10 in einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 ruckelfrei spielen.


----------



## 19master94 (11. Oktober 2010)

kann ich auch mit einer ati karte 3d bei crysís 2 nutzen.


----------



## GaAm3r (11. Oktober 2010)

Nein nur Nvidia kann das .
3DVision heißt das .


----------



## BMASTER (12. Oktober 2010)

DX11 sollte allerdings auch ein Performanceschub bringen, Dirt 2 z.B. läuft viel besser mit DX11, besser aussehen tuts nicht wirklich, da Tesselation dort nicht wirklich eingesetzt wird. Wenn allerdings Tesselation eine grosse Rolle spielt in Crysis 2 dann könnte es wieder einbusen geben. Bei Highend Karten wie die 5870 sollte es aber keine grosse Herausforderung sein. Wer aber ganz sicher sein will der spielt mit einer 480gtx oder der highend reihe der 6000er serie von amd. Ausserdem wird das Spiel auf den Konsolen mit 60fps laufen, alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach schwachsinn. Der Release ist erst in 6 Monaten, also macht euch mal keine Gedanken. Crytek hat gelernt und machts besser mit der CryEngine 3, da diese auch nicht mehr soviel Leistung frisst wie die CryEngine 2. 
Ich werde es jedenfalls für PS3 und PC holen, PS3 für 3D und PC für die Grafik.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2010)

Sicher das es auf der Konsole mit 60 FPS laufen soll? Kenne viele Spiele die auf der Konsole mit weitaus weniger FPS laufen (COD Reihe, GTA, Red Dead Redemption usw).


----------



## BMASTER (12. Oktober 2010)

@Fr3@k
da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, ausserdem cod reihe läuft mit 60fps. Red dead müsste ich ausprobieren und GTA weiss ich es wirklich nicht, ich Spiele kein GTA.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Oktober 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sicher das es auf der Konsole mit 60 FPS laufen soll? Kenne viele Spiele die auf der Konsole mit weitaus weniger FPS laufen (COD Reihe, GTA, Red Dead Redemption usw).




Laut PCGH warens 30 fps mit einigen Einbrüchen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2010)

BMASTER schrieb:


> @Fr3@k
> da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, ausserdem cod reihe läuft mit 60fps. Red dead müsste ich ausprobieren und GTA weiss ich es wirklich nicht, ich Spiele kein GTA.



GTA spielt sich wie ein zäher Kaugummi auf den Konsolen (wahrscheinlich gerade so 20-25fps).


----------



## BMASTER (12. Oktober 2010)

Crysis 2? Ich sagte ja ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es mit 60fps laufen wird, wissen tu ich es aber nicht. Man muss aber beachten das Crysis 2 erst in 6 Monaten (oben schon erwähnt) erscheint. Man könnte das also noch ausbessern.


----------



## BMASTER (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab bei einem Freund GTA gespielt, ich fands noch recht flüssig, vlt. keine 60fps aber alles über 30fps ist ja schon ok.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2010)

BMASTER schrieb:


> Crysis 2? Ich sagte ja ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es mit 60fps laufen wird, wissen tu ich es aber nicht. Man muss aber beachten das Crysis 2 erst in 6 Monaten (oben schon erwähnt) erscheint. Man könnte das also noch ausbessern.



Entweder mit Megaschlechter Optik mit 60FPS, oder was realistischer ist, wird das Maximalmögliche genommen sodass es grad noch spielbar ist.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Oktober 2010)

Es wird wohl eher mit ca. 30+ fps laufen.
Das ganze mit ner schlechten Grafik...nein Danke, da bleib ich bei der PC-Version.


----------



## BMASTER (12. Oktober 2010)

abwarten und Tee trinken. Crytek hat noch Zeit


----------



## 19master94 (12. Oktober 2010)

wegen dem 3d

aber crytec hat doch eine eigene Technik bei der fast kein performence verlusst entschtet. Deshalbdachte ich das man nur ein 3d vernseher braucht.


----------



## BMASTER (12. Oktober 2010)

@19master94
Einen 3D-fähigen Fernseher und ein HDMI 1.4 Kabel mit älteren Versionen gehts nicht (1.3 bin ich nicht sicher).


----------



## stolle80 (12. Oktober 2010)

ATI fan schrieb:


> Very high (DX10): 1680 x 1050/1600 x 1200 _@min 30FPS_
> 
> - Intel Core i5, Core 2 Quad 2,4 GHz, AMD Phenom II X4 2,6 GHz
> - 3 GByte DDR3 1066
> ...


 ich lach mich wech, ist doch ein scherz oder?


----------



## joraku (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es dann so ausschaut wie Crysis 1 auf very high wird sich die CryEngine 3 verdammt gut verkaufen.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (12. Oktober 2010)

HOFFEN kann man ja mal das es so wird .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Oktober 2010)

Gerade hab ich ne mail bekommen mit einer Crysis 2 Beta Einladung 
Leider nur xbox360


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin einwenig entäuscht von Crytek: Ich habe auch die E-Mail bekommen, aber darin stand, dass die Beta nur für die Xbox 360 ist.
Oder kommt die noch für PC?


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2010)

Was für eine Einladungs-Email?


----------



## Rizzard (14. Oktober 2010)

Diese E-mail ging wohl an die Crysis-Community (vermutlich vom MyCrysis-Forum oder der Gleichen) und läd Spieler zu einem Stresstest ein (wohl gemerkt nur die XBox). Allerdings handelt es sich wohl nur um content, welcher schon bekannt ist und gesehen wurde auf Gamescom usw.

Es handelt sich dabei aber wohl um keine richtige Beta.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was für eine Einladungs-Email?



Die kam von Mycrysis.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (14. Oktober 2010)

Schade. Ich hätte gern an der Beta teilgenommen schon nur mal um zu sehen wie es auf meinem System läuft .


----------



## Player007 (6. November 2010)

Hier gibts was neues auf der PCGH Startseite:

Crysis 2 Multiplayer im Hands-on-Test mit Exklusivvideo: Ein Erfolg für Crytek oder ein Flop wie Crysis Wars? - crysis 2, ea, electronic arts, multiplayer

Erste stichhaltige Informationen zum Multiplayer


----------



## wari (8. November 2010)

"crysis 2 lief dort auf einer gtx 480 fluessig mit konstanten 60 fps"

für mich bisher die beste news ..

wenn crysis 2 naemlich wieder sone performancebohne wie teil 1 wird, wird es für mich erneut uninteressant...


----------



## Bull56 (8. November 2010)

hehe-für mich wirds wieder interessant wenn man viel modden und scripten kann um die grafik noch wesentlich hochwertiger zu machen bis zur diashow 

ansonsten hätte ich nicht soviel interesse an dem spiel!

hmm-ich denke ich werde mir eh bald eine 6970 oder 6990(abhängig vom preis) besorgen-dann sollte das spiel ja ganz gut laufen...


----------



## stolle80 (20. November 2010)

Gibt es denn nichts Neues zu der Pc-version? 0_o
Das würde mich am meisten intressieren..

http://crytek.com/games/crysis2/overview


----------



## Bull56 (21. November 2010)

es soll eine super linited edition geben von denen nur 100 stück für 2000€ vorbestellbar sind.
diese werden schon im dezenber ausgelifert 

will mal für crytek hoffen das trotzdem kein gecracktes crysis 2 schon im dezember im umlauf ist....wäre extremer mist...

die features der linited will ich nicht weiter erläutern da ich erstmal schlafen möchte


----------



## Nomad (21. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> es soll eine super linited edition geben von denen nur 100 stück für 2000€ vorbestellbar sind.
> diese werden schon im dezenber ausgelifert
> 
> will mal für crytek hoffen das trotzdem kein gecracktes crysis 2 schon im dezember im umlauf ist....wäre extremer mist...
> ...



Ist das grad ernst gemeint?


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2010)

Kaum, wenn das Spiel erst im März veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## stolle80 (21. November 2010)

Hmmm... na dann können die ja langsam mal mit den News rüberwachsen..
wir haben bald Dezember.

Leak-Versionen würde ich niemals wieder runterladen!
Das hat nix, zu viele Fehler,kein Support, keine Ovp und machst dich strafbar
nee lass mal da warte ich lieber, hab ja noch einen *Ehrenplatz* in meinem Regal


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2010)

Bin auch mal gespannt wann wir Ingame-Screens/Vids der PC-Version zu Gesicht bekommen.
Wahrscheinlich erst kurz vor Release.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> es soll eine super linited edition geben von denen nur 100 stück für 2000€ vorbestellbar sind.
> diese werden schon im dezenber ausgelifert
> 
> will mal für crytek hoffen das trotzdem kein gecracktes crysis 2 schon im dezember im umlauf ist....wäre extremer mist...
> ...




Das ist alles falsch. Scheint fast so, als würdest du manchmal einige Sachen erfinden.

Einmal hast du behauptet, dass man ein Steam Spiel für 10 € wieder aus dem Account herauslösen kann. Das stimmt nicht, ein Spiel ist überhaupt nicht aus einem Steam Account herauslösbar.

Die Crysis 2 Limited Collectors-Edition (oder wie auch immer man die nennt) wird so weit ich weiß deutlich mehr als 100 € kosten, aber ganz sicher nicht 1000 oder gar 2000 €.  Und natürlich wird diese erst im März nächsten Jahres ausgeliefert, genau wie alle anderen Crysis 2 Editions.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. November 2010)

Die Crysis 2 Limited Edition kann man für 49,99€ vorbestellen. 
Die *Nano Edition* wird begrenzt und extrem teuer sein, da ein Rucksack und eine Statue enthalten sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2010)

Genau die habe ich gemeint. Bei dem Namenschaos steigt man echt nicht mehr durch.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. November 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Genau die habe ich gemeint. Bei dem Namenschaos steigt man echt nicht mehr durch.



Deshalb habe ich das nochmal verständlich gemacht.


----------



## joraku (22. November 2010)

Autsch, da hat sich aber jemand gewaltig vertan. 
Wer kauft den eine limitierte Edition für 2000€ gibts da dann schon Crysis 3 mit dazu? Oder die Rechte an der Engine - wobei, da wäre der Preis schon wieder preiswert.


----------



## Bull56 (23. November 2010)

sorry ich habe mich verschrieben-es waren 200€.

ich kenne jemanden der die nano bei crytek bestellt hat als er da mit anderen fans so ne führung hatte wo man es auch testspielen konnte.
er bekommt nen seltsamen rucksack, ne spielfigur, zwei single player levels extra, ne steelbox und nen dedicated server gehostet. und er bekommt das ganze spiel vorher.

das mit dem herauslösen des acc. habe ich im internet auf einigen internetseiten/foren nachgelesen und das stand immer das es 10€ kostet. danke das ich als lügner bezeichnet werde.wurde ich ja auch schon als ich zwei monate bevor es ofiziell bestätigt wurde gesagt habe das es hot pursuit heißen würde...


----------



## mixxed_up (23. November 2010)

Würdet ihr eigentlich empfehlen, die PEGI Edition zu bestellen? Bei den Präsentationen sah man ja ziemlich viel Blut. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die USK das durchgehen lässt.


@ bull56

Ich wollte dich nicht als Lügner bezeichnen, wenn das so rüber kam tut es mir Leid.
Guck lieber erst nach anderen quellen, bevor du sowas postest.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. November 2010)

@mixxed_up Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen. Aber schaden wird es wohl nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2010)

Release Termin ?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. November 2010)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Release Termin ?



Release ist am 24.3.2011.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. November 2010)

Bis jetzt 
Hoffe mal auch wenn ich das erste auch nicht gespielt habe das das nicht so total Buggy und Overpowerd ist wie Crysis 1.


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2010)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Bis jetzt
> Hoffe mal auch wenn ich das erste auch nicht gespielt habe das das nicht so total Buggy und Overpowerd ist wie Crysis 1.


 
Wo bitte war der erste Teil total buggy ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2010)

Naja doch schon recht stark. 

Wenn ich überleg wie oft ich gestorben bin als ICH was werfen wollte, oder einmal einfach auf der Wiese tot umgekippt (keine Gegner, nix). Oder die fliegende Schildkröte


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2010)

Also mal ehrlich, im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Titel war Crysis ein recht bugfreies Game.


----------



## Bull56 (26. November 2010)

es ist um 100% bugfreier als scheiss call of duty black ops!!!

und das spiel ist überhaupt nicht laggy!-nur weil cod zu solchen grafiken nicht fähig ist heißt das nicht das es besser programmiert ist!-man kann nun mal nicht sagen-ich kann cod 4 mit höchster grafik spielen mit meinem pc also müsste das bei crysis auch gehen...


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wo bitte war der erste Teil total buggy ?


Kam auch irgendwie auf den Rechner an, auf niedrigeren Einstellungen konnte es oft zu Bugs kommen, ebenso wie bei etwas schwächeren Kisten auf höheren Einstellungen. 
Die vielen, fatalen Grafikfehler, die mich umgebracht haben, als ich mal 'ne Kiste zertrümmert habe oder mal blöd auf einem Fels "abgerutscht" bin.

Allgemein waren die Gesamtmenge und Dichte der Bugs deutlich von Rechensystem abhänig, welches man verwendete.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Dezember 2010)

Einer neuer Trailer ist erschienen: Be The Weapon


----------



## STSLeon (18. Dezember 2010)

Der erste interessante Trailer, dafür aber richtig gut. Wenn sich das Spiel so spielt, nehm ich es gerne mit


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Dezember 2010)

Krass der Trailer. Man hört zum ersten mal die Stimme von Alcatraz und das Spiel selbst sieht einfach nur krass gut und nach gutem Gameplay aus. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Krass der Trailer. Man hört zum ersten mal die Stimme von Alcatraz und das Spiel selbst sieht einfach nur krass gut und nach gutem Gameplay aus. Freu mich drauf.




Kann dir nur zu stimmen.
Besonders das Ende des Trailers mit der Flutwelle ist super.


----------



## Menthe (18. Dezember 2010)

Sehr guter Trailer, freu mich schon auf den Release


----------



## Raeven (18. Dezember 2010)

Richtig geil wäre es wenn die Grafik des Trailers dann auch im Game zum tragen kommt. Ansonsten richtig Klasse dieser Trailer in HD.


----------



## Menthe (18. Dezember 2010)

Also auf der Gamescom sah das Spiel schon ziemlich gut aus, allerdings nur auf dem PC. Auf den Konsolen sah es ehrlich gesagt sowas von zum  aus.
Es war nur ne Xbox 360 da, wie das auf der PS3 aussieht weiß ich nicht vermutlich aber nicht viel besser.


----------



## Own3r (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin mal richtig gespannt auf das Spiel! Die Trailer zeigen nur Gutes


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Dezember 2010)

jo ich auch ...

hoffentlich ist der sandbox 2..Cryengine 3 -Editor dabei.....


----------



## wari (21. Dezember 2010)

irre ich mich, oder sieht das spiel wenig bis gar nicht besser aus als teil 1 ?

ich mein, man muss ja rücksicht auf consolen nehmen !


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Dezember 2010)

wari schrieb:


> irre ich mich, oder sieht das spiel wenig bis gar nicht besser aus als teil 1 ?
> 
> ich mein, man muss ja rücksicht auf consolen nehmen !


 
Was meinste mit Teil 1??

Far Cry=Teil 1
Crysis  =Teil 2

Meiner meinung nach sieht es,Grafisch,wie Crysis aus......



MFG


----------



## STSLeon (21. Dezember 2010)

Ist eine Multiplattformentwicklung, von daher also nicht verwunderlich, dass es aussieht wie Crysis 1. Xbox und PS3 können eben nicht mehr leisten. Frage mich nur ob die ganzen Konsoleros das Spiel annehmen, da fehlt ja schließlich die ganze Vorgeschichte.


----------



## Player007 (22. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Crysis 2 besser aussehen wird als 1. Crytek war immer PC only, wieso jetzt auf einmal den PC links liegen lassen?!
Und auch von der Entwicklung sah es so aus, das zuerst alles auf dem PC entworfen wurde und es dann auf die Konsolen portiert wurde. Andere Hersteller (z.B. EA) machen es genau andersrum 

Also ich bin noch bester Dinge ^^


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Also bis jetzt hat mich die Grafik von Crysis 2 eher wenig umgehauen.


----------



## stolle80 (22. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde diese Spiele von Crytek sollten auf jeder Plattform vertreten sein. 
Aber an die Quallität und die Möglichkeiten der PC Version kommt keine Konsole heran.

Gruss stolle80


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt hat mich die Grafik von Crysis 2 eher wenig umgehauen.




Sieht aber immer noch besser aus als alles was bisher dagewesen ist, selbst wenn es nur wenig besser aussieht ist als Crysis.

Was Crytek + EA uns bis jetzt für Trailer gezeigt haben, haute mich bisher um. Erst der atmosphärisch dichte Wall Trailer, dann das mit dem Gebäude und jetzt das. Ich freu mich total auf dieses Spiel.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sieht aber immer noch besser aus als alles was bisher dagewesen ist, selbst wenn es nur wenig besser aussieht ist als Crysis.



Wäre auch schlecht wenn nicht. Schließlich ist Crysis von 2007. Irgend wo muss ja ein bischen Fortschritt zu verzeichnen sein.


----------



## wari (23. Dezember 2010)

mich haut grafisch die letzten jahre gar nix mehr um, auch sicher kein crysis 2, dass es schonmal im jahr 2007 gab, vllt minimal schlechter...  selbst der neue 3dmark sieht meiner meinung nach gar nit sooo toll aus.. die fortschritte halten sich zumindestn in spielen arg in grenzen...

aber crytek prognostiziert ja fuer 2015 eine spielgrafik a la avatar... 

dennoch ist die entwicklung der letzten 20 jahre ja erstaunlich... umso erschreckender die vorstellung, wie spiele in weiteren 20 jahren aussehen.. sicher wird man irgendwann in der lage sein, photorealistische grafiken zu erzeugen, sodass es grafisch gar nicht mehr wirklich aufwärts gehen kann.. was kommt dann ? :-O... also ich will glaub niemandem innem shooter abballern, wenn diese aktion aussieht als wäre es komplett echt O_o

naja, ich hab zuviel zeit, sollte weiterarbeiten


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sieht aber immer noch besser aus als alles was bisher dagewesen ist, selbst wenn es nur wenig besser aussieht ist als Crysis.
> 
> Was Crytek + EA uns bis jetzt für Trailer gezeigt haben, haute mich bisher um. Erst der atmosphärisch dichte Wall Trailer, dann das mit dem Gebäude und jetzt das. Ich freu mich total auf dieses Spiel.


 Wo denn?

Die Bilder/Videos kamen doch bis jetzt hauptsächlich von der Konsole.


----------



## Flooo (23. Dezember 2010)

oh grafik nuckelt. oh grafik is ********.

Grafik is "ok", und solange das Gameplay geil ist, bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> 
> Die Bilder/Videos kamen doch bis jetzt hauptsächlich von der Konsole.




Ich meinte nicht im Bezug auf die Grafik, sondern den Eindruck den ich vom Spiel selbst habe.


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (30. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen bin komplett neu im Crysis Fieber
wie is des jetzt??
gibt es da so nen Multiplayer mit mehreren maps und modes und nen singleplayer????
beim 2er also!!!!!!!
sind die Grafik anforderungen im normalenn rahme so ala COD Black ops???
hoffe auf schnelle antwort XD


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2010)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> hoffe auf schnelle antwort XD


 
Sieh' doch selber nach, wozu heißt es "Sammelthread".


----------



## GaAm3r (30. Dezember 2010)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> hallo zusammen bin komplett neu im Crysis Fieber
> wie is des jetzt??
> gibt es da so nen Multiplayer mit mehreren maps und modes und nen singleplayer????
> beim 2er also!!!!!!!
> ...


Ganz viele ! und ? und es wird schon wichtig sein oder wie 
Wiegesagt guck im Sammelthread.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Dezember 2010)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> hallo zusammen bin komplett neu im Crysis Fieber
> wie is des jetzt??
> gibt es da so nen Multiplayer mit mehreren maps und modes und nen singleplayer????
> beim 2er also!!!!!!!
> ...




Du könntest vielleicht auch schreiben wie ein normaler Mensch, wäre echt gut für die Verständlichkeit. 

Ja, es wird einen Multiplayer mit verschiedenen Modi und Maps geben.

Die Grafikanforderungen sollen niedriger ausfallen als bei Crysis 1, allerdings lange nicht so wenig wie bei Black Ops.


----------



## Menthe (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube nicht niedriger als beim 1ten, sie sollen sich an den Anforderungen des 1ten Teils orientieren.


----------



## joraku (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube wir wurden hochgenommen. 

Wie kann man im Crysis-Fieber sein und nicht wissen ob es einen Multiplayer mit mehreren Maps und einen Singleplayer gibt.


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (31. Dezember 2010)

hey ganz ruhig!
Man muss ja auch nicht gleich ein derart aggressives Verhalten an den Tag legen

HAt man in Crysis 2 die selben Möglichketen wie im 1er?
Also man kann in verschieden Fahrzeuge einsteigen und sowas in der Richtung?
Gibt es auch erneut Maps mit viel Landschaft oder spielt des ganze nur in New York.........
Gibt es hier auch so ne Art freie Fahrt in Open World??

Bitte wenn ihr eh schreibt dann bitte die Antworten und keine Grundsatz Vorträge über.."Verschwend doch deine Zeit luieber damit 111 Seiten zu lesen"


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Dezember 2010)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> hey ganz ruhig!
> Man muss ja auch nicht gleich ein derart aggressives Verhalten an den Tag legen
> 
> HAt man in Crysis 2 die selben Möglichketen wie im 1er?
> ...




In Crysis 2 rückt der Nanosuit weiter in den Vordergrund. Ob es Fahrzeuge geben wird und welchem Umfang (Jeep, Panzer usw.), weiß ich nicht. Die Sandboxen werden einwenig kleiner werden, dafür sollen mehr Scripts eingebaut werden. Trotzdem wird es auch verschieden Wege zum Ziel geben. Crysis 2 spielt ja in New York, also ist da nicht viel mit großer Landschaft, Bergen etc. Mal sehen, was der Sandbox 3 Editor bieten wird.

http://crytek.com/games/crysis2/overview


----------



## joraku (31. Dezember 2010)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> hey ganz ruhig!
> Man muss ja auch nicht gleich ein derart aggressives Verhalten an den Tag legen



Mein Kommentar war nicht aggressiv.  ( ->)



OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> HAt man in Crysis 2 die selben Möglichketen wie im 1er?
> Also man kann in verschieden Fahrzeuge einsteigen und sowas in der Richtung?
> Gibt es auch erneut Maps mit viel Landschaft oder spielt des ganze nur in New York.........
> Gibt es hier auch so ne Art freie Fahrt in Open World??



Ich glaube kaum, dass es Open World gibt, war ja schon beim einser nicht so. Dort konnte man sich in den jeweiligen Leveln nur relativ frei bewegen. Es gab nicht nur den einen, richtigen Weg. (teilweise schon, je nach Abschnitt)


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (31. Dezember 2010)

wie ist denn die Grafik vom einser???
Weil man findet so gut wie nichts gscheids im Internet darüber????


----------



## .Mac (31. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch jetzt ein Witz oder? Auf Youtube findest du hunderte von Videos die Crysis auf Very High zeigen.


----------



## Raigen (31. Dezember 2010)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> wie ist denn die Grafik vom einser???
> Weil man findet so gut wie nichts gscheids im Internet darüber????



Du willst wissen wie die Crysis Grafik ist? Und du bist im Crysis Fieber? Dann klick hier!


----------



## Mentor501 (31. Dezember 2010)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> wie ist denn die Grafik vom einser???
> Weil man findet so gut wie nichts gscheids im Internet darüber????


 
Sag mal hast du dir vorgenommen vor Neujahr noch so viele Menschen wie möglich zu verarschen?!


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2010)

Lasst ihn Leute, der Typ ist klar zu faul, sich selber was zusammenzusuchen, fragt lieber arme, ahnungslose User.

P.S. Also wenn ich "Crysis Grafik" google, erhalte ich bis zu 749.000 Ergebnisse.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Dezember 2010)

Fragt sich nur, wie man im Crysis-Fieber sein kann, wenn man den ersten Teil offensichtlich gar nicht gespielt hat.


----------



## joraku (31. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht gbts für Konsoleros irgendeinen Trailer / Spot?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Dezember 2010)

Raigen schrieb:


> Du willst wissen wie die Crysis Grafik ist? Und du bist im Crysis Fieber? Dann klick hier!




Das ist ja geil. Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2010)

http://www.lmgtfy.com


----------



## Mentor501 (1. Januar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das ist ja geil. Wie hast du das gemacht?


 
Das kanntest du noch nicht? 
Ich mache das JEDESMAL wenn mich eine gewisse Person über ICQ anschreibt oder sogar anruft (diese Person begreifts leider immer noch nicht ),...

Happy New Year euch allen, und eine schöne Rest-Weihnachtszeit  (wer sich jetzt wundert, Weihnachten geht offiziell bis zum 14 Februar, und in meiner Familie wurde es auch immer mindestens bis zum 6ten Januar gefeiert , finde das ehrlich gesagt sehr schön, in anderen Ländern sind die Weihnachtsmärkte auch bis zum 6ten durch vorhanden).
Und jetzt genug des offtopics, muss weiterfeiern.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Januar 2011)

@Fr3@k, Mentor501

Danke, das kannte ich noch nicht. Wenn mich das nächste Mal jemand mit ner Frage nervt, dann werde ich es mal nutzen.


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (1. Januar 2011)

Okay sry es tut mir Leid, ich war tatsächlich einfach nur Faul!
Werde jetzt keine blöden Fragen mehr stellen!

Gibt es eigentlichg eine kostenlose Demo von irgendeinem Spiel wo man sagen kann: Wenn man diese Demo spilen kann , dann kannman auch Crysis spielen??? Ich will irgendwie abchecken ob ich Crysis spielen kann!


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2011)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> Werde jetzt keine blöden Fragen mehr stellen!




Wie jetzt, ich dachte du willst keine blöden Fragen mehr stellen?!

Wie wäre es wenn du dir die Demo von Crysis einfach lädst???


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (1. Januar 2011)

geht ned, weil mein Win Rar sich irgendwie nicht einstellen lässt, dass ich die Dateien in D haben will. Er downloaded alles in C und C it bei mir voll..........Bei anderen Demos gehts, da nicht


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2011)

Mensch, jeder der schon mal einen Ego-Shooter gespielt hat, kann Crysis spielen, das kann auch einer der sowas noch nie gespielt hat. Was sollen diese Fragen? Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (1. Januar 2011)

Obs auf meiner Kiste läuft weil hier fast jeder behauptet dass Crysis so abnormale Systemanforderungen hat!!!!!!


----------



## joraku (1. Januar 2011)

Um das zu beurteilen müssten wir ungefähr die Komponenten deines PC's wissen.

Mit einem 2,6GHz Dual Core, 2GB Ram und einer 8600GT kannst du Crysis 1 spielen - so hab ich zumindest damals die Demo gespielt.


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (1. Januar 2011)

mir bereitet eher meine grafikkarte sorgen............
habe ne nvidia geforce 310, black ops und mafia 2 und just cause 2 kann ich alles spielen.......

wird crysis 2 genau die gleichen anforderunegen wie der 1 er haben...weiß man da was?


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2011)

Crysis 1 wird kaum laufen. Teil 2 wahrscheinlich auch nicht nennenswert, zumindest auf höchsten Einstellungen nicht.


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (1. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt doch die Demo gefunden.........kann leider nur die niedrigsten 2 auflösungen spielen..dann wirds mit crysis 2 auch nix oder?


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (1. Januar 2011)

die demo von crysis 1 ^^


----------



## joraku (2. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht lässt sich Crysis 2 starten, aber ob dann noch ein schönes Feeling aufkommt wenn du ein Spiel, was von der Grafik lebt (beim Vorgänger zumindest ) auf Low spielst - mh, Geschmackssache.


----------



## stolle80 (2. Januar 2011)

Das sind wohl die wahrscheinlichsten Systemvoraussetzungen die ich gefunden habe hier:
Crysis 2 System Requirements - PC Game Crysis 2 requirements

Ansonsten werden die hier irgendwann mal stehen:

Can You Run It?

sonst kann man nur spekulieren..


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (2. Januar 2011)

naja, sagen wir so, niedrigste auflösung müsste ja hinhauen.
Stimmt des wirklich dass eine Demo erscheinen wird???
dann isses ja geklärt, download und kucken wies läuft.
Ich kenn mich jetzt da nicht so aus, aber wie sind die anforederungen so im Vergleich zu Crysis 1 oder Black Ops? Sind sie wieder so abnormal oder wird diesmal von einem sdandard PC ausgegangen?


----------



## Rizzard (2. Januar 2011)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> Stimmt des wirklich dass eine Demo erscheinen wird???



Woher soll das jemand wissen.



OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich jetzt da nicht so aus, aber wie sind die anforederungen so im Vergleich zu Crysis 1 oder Black Ops? Sind sie wieder so abnormal oder wird diesmal von einem sdandard PC ausgegangen?



Angeblich soll der zweite Teil recht humane Anforderungen haben, aber was im Endeffekt bei raus kommt kann dir keiner sagen.

Bevor hier aber noch gefühlte 10 Fragen kommen kann Google sie dir auch beantworten.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2011)

OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT schrieb:


> Stimmt des wirklich dass eine Demo erscheinen wird???
> ?




Der Crytek-Chef meinte, eine kostenlose Demo wäre nun ein Luxus, daher weiß das noch niemand.

Ansonsten: *Klick*


----------



## joraku (2. Januar 2011)

Eine kostenpflichtige Demo wäre ebenso- ne, kein Luxus, sondern Schwachsinn. 

Mit einer Demo möchte man prüfen, ob das Game anständig läuft, ob das Game einen zusagt - dann kauft man es. (Mach ich zumindest so, wenn es eine Demo gibt)

Jaja, Demos zum bezahlen, diese Idee gab es schon öfters - ich soll zahlen um zu prüfen ob ich die Vollversion überhaupt spielen kann? 
Wenn sowas kommt - dann muss ich als Fan und Mitarbeiter einer Fanpage leider sagen - nö, danke. Aber dazu wird es nicht kommen, wenn ich Crytek richtig einschätze.


----------



## stolle80 (2. Januar 2011)

Das sagst *du.*
Ich würde mir die Demo für 10 € downloaden. Tut mir nicht weh und bei Crysis 1 hab ich auch wochenlang was von der Demo gehabt.
Der Editor war dabei und benchmarken konnte ich auch juhu !

Auserdem denke ich mal das so eine Demo ja  Crytek Geld kostet, Aufwand ,Mitarbeiter + Arbeitszeit usw. Heutzutage will doch keiner umsonst arbeiten oder?
Deswegen ist das kein Schwachsinn oder?


----------



## Raigen (2. Januar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Auserdem denke ich mal das so eine Demo ja  Crytek Geld kostet, Aufwand ,Mitarbeiter + Arbeitszeit usw. Heutzutage will doch keiner umsonst arbeiten oder?
> Deswegen ist das kein Schwachsinn oder?



Ja und früher wollten die Leute umsonst arbeiten oder was? Denkst du der Aufwand um eine Demo zu machen hat sich irgendwie geändert? Nö! Aber jetzt gibt es plötzlich kaum noch Demos, und falls es doch mal welche gibt, dann nur für Konsole!


----------



## stolle80 (2. Januar 2011)

Hmmm kA warum. Wenn sich das nicht mehr lohnt kostenlose Demos rauszubringen,´so verstehe ich  nicht so ganz warum es dann  noch immerwieder so neue Demos für Konsolen gibt.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Januar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Das sagst *du.*
> Ich würde mir die Demo für 10 € downloaden.



Soweit kommts noch.
Du würdest wohl auch 100€ für ne Probefahrt zahlen.


----------



## joraku (2. Januar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Das sagst *du.*
> Ich würde mir die Demo für 10 € downloaden. Tut mir nicht weh und bei Crysis 1 hab ich auch wochenlang was von der Demo gehabt.
> Der Editor war dabei und benchmarken konnte ich auch juhu !



Ja, ich habe auch lange was von der Demo gehabt - aber das komplette Spiel ist mir dann noch lieber.

Wenn ich 10 € (für eine Demo!!!) zahle, dann möchte ich aber auch einen Gutschein, damit ich bei der Vollversion das Geld wieder sparen kann. Gerade bei der Demo von Crysis 1 wurde einfach das erste Level als Demo genommen. Sehe da kaum einen großen Aufwand? Einfach eine kastrierte Kopie des Games machen, ein LEvel reinpacken - und veröffentlichen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war das Hauptspiel eh schon so gut wie fertig.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2011)

Da stimme ich mit euch überein - ich hab ja schon viel gekauft was manche Leute als "ausnehmen" bezeichnen würden, aber bei 10 € für eine Demo hört der Spaß einfach auf.


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (3. Januar 2011)

sie werden ja mit einer demo auch gewinn machen, weil wenn mehr spieler ausprobieren können obs geht oder ned, dann kaufens doch viel mehr!!!!
So leiden viele unter der Angst, dass es ned läuft und lassen den Kauf dann lieber.....Wie ich....wenns keine Demo gibt dann lass ichs auch, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin und so gehen ihnen schonmal 50 euro durch die lappen XDDDDDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Da stimme ich mit euch überein - ich hab ja schon viel gekauft was manche Leute als "ausnehmen" bezeichnen würden, aber bei 10 € für eine Demo hört der Spaß einfach auf.


 
Und die Demo kannst du dann nur einmal starten, damit sie nicht an andere weitergegeben kann.


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Demo kannst du dann nur einmal starten, damit sie nicht an andere weitergegeben kann.



Oder es ist so ein tolles Zeitlimit eingebaut - wie bei Just Cause 2


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2011)

Ja aber die kostet ja immerhin nix, glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2011)

Nein, die war kostenlos.  (Falsch gelesen - ghostadmin hat schon Recht )

Ich denke, Crytek wird lieber gar keine Demo veröffentlichen als eine, die man kaufen muss. Stellt euch mal den Imageverlust vor - das würde durch die Gaminggesellschaft gehen  -die kostenpflichtigen DLC's überall sind schon genug.
Im Weinverkauf zahlt man auch nichts für's testen vor dem Kauf. 

Edit: Habs editiert.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2011)

Öhm Ja aber die kostet ja immerhin nix = die war kostenlos


----------



## stolle80 (3. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Demo kannst du dann nur einmal starten, damit sie nicht an andere weitergegeben kann.


 
Nee, Ihr müsst euch Online Registrieren, einen Account erstellen, kriegt ein Passwort zugesandt, mit dem man sich einlogen muss , dafür müsst ihr dann online sein , euch ein Programm runterladen welches eure ID prüft...
und nach einpaar Stunden kann man sich die Demo auch illegel gecrackt im Netz besorgen für 0 €uronen.
Ich persönlich glaube das gar keine Demo von Crysis 2 kommt,
würde mir aber eine für 10 € kaufen weil ich ein absoluter Crysis Fan bin.


----------



## PEG96 (4. Januar 2011)

Die Grafik in crysis ist geil


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2011)

Könnt ihr nichtmal euer geflame über die Demos einstellen? Klar ist das blöd wie das im Moment mit den Demos abläuft, aber bitte tragt das nicht hier in den Thread rein. 

DanköÖö
-Kero-

P.s. Ich finds selbst extrem kacke, die wollen nur nicht das man sieht wie Scheixxx ihr Spiel geworden ist.  So!!!


----------



## stolle80 (4. Januar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Die Grafik in crysis ist geil


 Es geht ja nicht nur um die Hammergeile Grafik, sonder auch um das Feeling beim spielen.
schau dir mal diese Videos an :
Crysis


----------



## Wendigo (5. Januar 2011)

Schade, dass wieder einmal Aliens im Spiel sind. Von daher werde ich wohl die Finger von dem Spiel lassen. Echt nicht mein Ding...
Vielleicht für 20 Euro...


----------



## Torr Samaho (5. Januar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Die Grafik in crysis ist geil


 

ach nee. und was ist sonst dran?

als gäbe es nicht schon genug spiele, bei denen man die grafik bestaunt, sie 1 oder 2 mal durchzockt... und dann nie wieder anfasst. hoffen wir mal, dass crysis 2 einfach spaß macht und dies sich nicht auf die ach so tolle grafik beschränkt.


----------



## Torr Samaho (5. Januar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die Hammergeile Grafik, sonder auch um das Feeling beim spielen.
> schau dir mal diese Videos an :
> Crysis


 

4x gtx 580 + eine gtx 295? hihihi...


----------



## STSLeon (5. Januar 2011)

Irgendwas muss die Physik berechnen  

Hoffe persönlich, dass sich Crysis 2 mehr an Warhead orientiert. Das war etwas linearer, aber dafür deutlich aktionreicher, finde es eh schade, dass man wieder mit Nomad unterwegs ist. Psycho war cooler. 

Wegen der Demo: Es wurde gesagt, dass man keine Demo macht. Stattdessen verkauft man einen Teil des Spiels (deutlich größer als die Demo) für 10-15€ und der Spieler kann den Rest nachkaufen, wenn es den gefällt. Teurer als ein komplett Preis wird es aber nicht. Bei Crysis 1 hätte ich mir so ein Vorgehen gewünscht. Dann hätte ich den Alienteil ausgelassen


----------



## Two-Face (5. Januar 2011)

Torr Samaho schrieb:


> 4x gtx 580 + eine gtx 295? hihihi...


 Japp, klingt nach 'ner Verarschung.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Januar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss die Physik berechnen
> 
> Hoffe persönlich, dass sich Crysis 2 mehr an Warhead orientiert. Das war etwas linearer, aber dafür deutlich aktionreicher, finde es eh schade, dass man wieder mit Nomad unterwegs ist. Psycho war cooler.





1. Crysis nutzt kein PhysX. 
2. In Crysis 2 spielt man mit dem Soldaten "Alcatraz", also nichts mit Nomad. 


Das mit der GTX295 kam mir auch gleich spanisch vor.


----------



## stolle80 (5. Januar 2011)

Warum nicht? wenn man das Geld hat, kann man sich doch soviele Grakas reintun wie man freie PciE Steckplätze hat, ob das sinvoll ist ...
naja macht aufjedenfall Fun, hoffe der 2te teil wird auch so im singleplayer fun machen wie auf den Videos.


----------



## Player007 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich freue mich jeden Tag mehr auf das Game ^^ es wird hoffentlich wieder ein ebenso gutes (gutaussehendes) Spiel wie crysis 1 war. Weil langsam kotzt mich der konsolenmüll echt an *aufreg* kein aa schlechte Texturen einfach über 5 Jahre alte Grafik xD


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Januar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Warum nicht? wenn man das Geld hat, kann man sich doch soviele Grakas reintun wie man freie PciE Steckplätze hat, ob das sinvoll ist ...




Eben nicht!

Bei nVidia gehen nur bis zu 4 Grafikkarten zusammen. Jede Karte muss das selbe Modell wie die anderen drei sein, du kannst dann nur noch ne Karte für PhysX dazustecken, geht bei Crysis aber nicht, weil das kein PhysX unterstützt.


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2011)

Also ist das Video Fake 

Selbst mit meiner Hardware läuft Crysis mMn flüssig


----------



## LOGIC (6. Januar 2011)

Man sieht ja schon ganz am anfang das es ein fake ist da nicht mal 4x ne GTX 580 verbaut ist sondern "nur" 4x GTX 280 oder 285 (rote seitenverkleidung) und ganz unten halt ne 295. 

Schon wo ich das gesehen habe zu der überschrift hab ich gleich das fenster geschloßen 



EDIT: Und dann auch noch ein video wo anscheinend 6x HD5970 verbaut sind.....technisch unmöglich


----------



## xmatzelchenx (8. Januar 2011)

Ich bin gespannt was Nvidia noch mit dem Treiber macht bezüglich Crysis 2..da ich in Crysis Wars abstürze habe grüne Dollarzeichen und dann schwarzes Bild, es wird wohl ein Treiber problem sein, da es mit dem neuen 266 oder so ähnlich wohl ohne Abstürze funktionieren soll.
Angenommen ich kauf mir Crysis 2 und dann stürtzt es wieder mit so einem Fehler ab, von daher werde ich mich vorher ausgiebig imformieren wie das Spiel mit der 580 GTX läuft.


----------



## stolle80 (10. Januar 2011)

Die sollen endlich eien Patch für Crysis 1 rausbringen, Crytek wie versprochen !!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Januar 2011)

EA will kein kein Geld geben,also nix Patch


----------



## LOGIC (10. Januar 2011)

Wozu ein so altes Spiel noch Patchen ?  Es ist nicht mehr so wie früher wo noch nach ewigkeiten Patches erschienen sind !


----------



## acefly (10. Januar 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich momentan irgendwo Videos/Aufzeichnungen von "Crysis: 2", welches auf einem Rechner gespielt wurde?
Ich bin echt mal auf die Systemanforderungen gespannt...wobei mir bisher Crysis 1 grafisch besser gefällt.


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2011)

YouTube - Crysis 2 - Central Station PC Gameplay 720P HD ?????

Das soll ein Video aus der PC Version sein.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Januar 2011)

OMG, wie sieht das denn aus, wenn die Aliens sterben. Sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus grauem Nebel und Spinnennetz was da raus platzt.

Selbst in höchster Auflösung kann mich das bislang nicht begeistern. 
Bin mal gespannt wie es nachher auf dem eigenen Bildschirm aussieht.


----------



## acefly (10. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> YouTube - Crysis 2 - Central Station PC Gameplay 720P HD ?????
> 
> Das soll ein Video aus der PC Version sein.



Nein, man sieht, dass es auf der Xbox 360 gespielt wird aufgrund der eingeblendetetn Knöpfe(Y, Bumper etc.)
Danke trotzdem für die Mühe.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2011)

acefly schrieb:


> Nein, man sieht, dass es auf der Xbox 360 gespielt wird aufgrund der eingeblendetetn Knöpfe(Y, Bumper etc.)
> Danke trotzdem für die Mühe.



Diese Symbole hat man auch wenn das Spiel auf dem PC nativ den Xbox Controller unterstützt.  (was bei einem Cross-Titel zu 99% der Fall ist).


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Diese Symbole hat man auch wenn das Spiel auf dem PC nativ den Xbox Controller unterstützt.  (was bei einem Cross-Titel zu 99% der Fall ist).




Aber wer spielt einen Shooter mit Gamepad freiwillig am PC?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2011)

Ich. 

Crysis hatte eine sehr gute Controller Unterstützung, hat viel mehr fun gemacht als mit Maus und Tastatur. Allein schon wie hammer der Nanosuite zu bedienen ging, einfach geil  
Schön Kabellos mit Controller in der Hand in Full-HD aufm TV gezockt, toppt jedes Spielerlebnis am PC mit Tastatur und Maus um Längen  

Zocke aber mit PS3 Controller + Xbox Emulation.


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Januar 2011)

N Shooter der sich mit Controller besser steuern lässt als mit Maus + Keyboard? Das halt ich mal fürn übles Gerücht


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2011)

Ok, Crysis kann man mit Controller spielen, allerdings fehlen mir da ein paar Tasten


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Januar 2011)

vom Zielen wage ich mal nicht zu sprechen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> N Shooter der sich mit Controller besser steuern lässt als mit Maus + Keyboard? Das halt ich mal fürn übles Gerücht



Es kommt drauf an wie du besser definierst. Besser in dem Sinn von Spielgefühl und Spielspaß meine ich. Ein Controller kann zwar nie so viel Präzision wie eine Maus haben, aber das kann man mit Skill locker ausgleichen. Gute Konsoleros ballern euch auch mit Controller wech wenn ihr mit Maus spielt.


----------



## acefly (11. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Diese Symbole hat man auch wenn das Spiel auf dem PC nativ den Xbox Controller unterstützt.



Ich bezweifel das trotzdem sehr stark, ich denke Crytek wird die PC-Version in den nächsten Wochen auch mal zur Schau stellen um das "wirkliche" Crysis 2 zu zeigen.
Alles bisher gezeigte Spielmaterial seitens Publisher und Entwickler war immer auf Konsole gespielt, wobei ich mittlerweile echtes PC-Gameplay gefunden habe - der Unterschied ist trotz mießer Qualität sehbar: Klick

Viel Spaß



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Gute Konsoleros ballern euch auch mit Controller wech wenn ihr mit Maus spielt.



Stimmt nicht, auf Konsolen hast du begrenzte Einstellungen bezüglich der Sensitivität, auf dem PC dagegen kannst du deine Maus noch um einiges schneller machen was schonmal für die Maus spricht.
Die Präzision bei Controller und Maus ist recht gut, die Maus gewinnt hier aber trotzdem.
Abgesehen davon, ist der Controller aber besser(zumindest der Xbox 360 Controller)

Vor einigen Wochen wollte man seitens Microsoft, Windows und Xbox 360 Spieler zusammenspielen lassen(war so geplant), jedoch ist das projekt gescheitert, als Grund ging hervor, dass das spielen mit der Maus immer einen großen Vorteil gegenüber den Konsolenspielern gebracht hatte.


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2011)

@Fr3ak
Ich kann mich mit dem Controller garnicht hinlegen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2011)

acefly schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das trotzdem sehr stark, ich denke Crytek wird die PC-Version in den nächsten Wochen auch mal zur Schau stellen um das "wirkliche" Crysis 2 zu zeigen.
> Alles bisher gezeigte Spielmaterial seitens Publisher und Entwickler war immer auf Konsole gespielt, wobei ich mittlerweile echtes PC-Gameplay gefunden habe - der Unterschied ist trotz mießer Qualität sehbar: Klick
> 
> Viel Spaß



Mag sein, ich habe nur gesagt das die Buttons noch nicht aussagen, das es auf ner Konsole gespielt wurde.



acefly schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, auf Konsolen hast du begrenzte Einstellungen bezüglich der Sensitivität, auf dem PC dagegen kannst du deine Maus noch um einiges schneller machen was schonmal für die Maus spricht.
> Die Präzision bei Controller und Maus ist recht gut, die Maus gewinnt hier aber trotzdem.
> Abgesehen davon, ist der Controller aber besser(zumindest der Xbox 360 Controller)



Man kann auch auf den Konsolen die Sensitivität so hoch Schrauben, das es unspielbar wird (genauso wie bei der Maus). Außerdem redete ich von Controller am PC (wo man ebenfalls die Sensitivität verändern kann). 
Und "Stimmt nicht" kannste so nicht sagen. Auf ner LAN war mein Kumpel auch mal mit, der leidenschaftlicher Controller-Zocker ist, und er hat uns alle abgezogen bei COD. Nur er hatte den Controller benutzt. Und schlecht sind wir sicher nicht gewesen  

Wie gesagt, du kannst zwar wirklich nicht so präzise auf den Pixel genau aimen, dafür hast du aber die besseren "Controls". Keine unnötigen Tasten, die Tasten liegen perfekt um sie schnell zu erreichen, usw. Aus der Hüfte ist er echt ne Killermaschine weil er verdammt flink ist mit dem Pad. Es wurde schon oft gesagt, mit Skill, kann man locker mithalten, oder gar besser sein. 



acefly schrieb:


> Vor einigen Wochen wollte man seitens Microsoft, Windows und Xbox 360 Spieler zusammenspielen lassen(war so geplant), jedoch ist das projekt gescheitert, als Grund ging hervor, dass das spielen mit der Maus immer einen großen Vorteil gegenüber den Konsolenspielern gebracht hatte.



Kein Wunder, der XBox Controller ist ja auch schlecht   (achtung persönliche Meinung!). Der wahre Grund aber ist, das an Konsolen mehr die Leute zocken die einfach nur chillig spielen wollen. Ich kann genauso am PC chillig spielen und mich zurücklehnen, loose dann aber auch ordentlich ab.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2011)

Was mich auch stört ist diese neue Technologie des Anzugs. Hier wird einem jeder Soldat und Gegner angezeigt, manches sogar mit jeweiliger Entfernung.
Ebenso die Granaten werden mit genauer Entfernung angezeigt und überhaupt kommt es so vor als wird einem alles vereinfacht.

Wieso denke ich bei sowas automatisch an Konsolen?


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf das Spiel! Naja wenn´s ein Hardwarefresser bleibt, ist es schon echt bitter.. denn auch auf "low" rechnern sollte man vernünftig Spielen  können !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2011)

kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf das Spiel! Naja wenn´s ein Hardwarefresser bleibt, ist es schon echt bitter.. denn auch auf "low" rechnern sollte man vernünftig Spielen  können !



Crysis konnte man super auf Low Hardware zocken. Musst halt nur mit der dementsprechenden Qualität leben


----------



## LOGIC (11. Januar 2011)

Solange man es mit High-end PC's auch auf High-end grafik spielen kann ist ja alles okay. Aber ich habe keine lust wie bei Crysis anfangs nur mit mittlerer Quali zu spielen weil nich mal die High-end PC's es richtig darstellen konnten.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. Januar 2011)

Crysis-Fans aufgepasst!

Aktuell findet auf mycrysis.com ein Gewinnspiel statt. Zu Gewinnen gibt es 6-mal die Nvidia GeForce GTX 460. Die Frage ist sehr leicht und befindet sich in eurem E-mail Postfach. Voraussetzung ist natürlich ein mycrysis-Account.


----------



## schlumpf666 (13. Januar 2011)

Hab schon mitgemacht, hab per mail ne nachricht von mycrysis bekommen das es ein gewinnspiel gibt...


----------



## Jagiełło (13. Januar 2011)

Mal sehn, für die 2011er Games kommt vllt ne neue Graka in die Mühle...

AMD Phenom 2 955

4 GB Ram

Radeon HD 4890 (aktuell)

Für welche Detailmodi wirds bei Crysis 2 reichen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Alter, nicht schon wieder diese Performance-Fragen, das kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen.

Erkundigt euch doch einfach nach den eventuellen Hardwaredimensionen, die womöglich benötigt werden (davon gibt's ja genug Informationen) und beantwortet euch die Frage gefälligst selber.


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ist schon bekannt, ob Crysis 2 von mehr als 4 CPU-Kernen profitieren wird (so wie BFBC2, Stichwort: Minimum-FPS) ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. Januar 2011)

Man kann es nicht sagen. Der Release ist noch etwas hin, aber am besten fragst du sowas mal Two-Face


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2011)

Crysis wird sicherlich von mindestens 3 CPU-Kernen effektiv profitieren, da die Xbox360 3 Kerne hat.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Crysis wird sicherlich von mindestens 3 CPU-Kernen effektiv profitieren, da die Xbox360 3 Kerne hat.


*hust* 

Die hat mit HT 6 Kerne.^^

...und profitieren CoD und Co. von 6 Kernen?


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2011)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das die CE3 mit 8 Kernen umgehen kann.
Allerdings glaube ich fast das ich da was verwechselt habe.


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. Januar 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Man kann es nicht sagen. Der Release ist noch etwas hin, aber am besten fragst du sowas mal Two-Face



Ich fand meine Frage gar nicht so unangemessen. Logisch, dass es noch keine Benchmarks gibt, aber vllt. hat ja ein netter PCGH-Forum-User mal ein Entwicklerinterview o.Ä. gelesen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiss kommt HT bei Spielen nicht wirklich zum tragen.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das die CE3 mit 8 Kernen umgehen kann.
> Allerdings glaube ich fast das ich da was verwechselt habe.




Du hast dich nicht verlesen, das ist vollkommen korrekt. 

Crysis 2: Alles über DirectX 11, 3D ohne Leistungsverlust und 8-Kern-Optimierung - crysis 2, gamescom


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. Januar 2011)

@mixxed_up und @Blizzard23

Danke für die Info


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. Januar 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich fand meine Frage gar nicht so unangemessen. Logisch, dass es noch keine Benchmarks gibt, aber vllt. hat ja ein netter PCGH-Forum-User mal ein Entwicklerinterview o.Ä. gelesen...



Nein ich fand deine Frage auch nicht unangemessen 
Es war halt nur lustig zu lesen "Bitte keine Hardware-Fragen mehr o.Ä." und direkt darunter eine Hardware-Frage


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kommt HT bei Spielen nicht wirklich zum tragen.


Bei Konsolen offenbar doch, da gerade Entwickler immer wieder von diesem "Feature" schwärmen und darauf optimieren - habe ich schon in verschiedenen Magazinen gelesen.

Aber das spielt keine Rolle, denn du kannst (können evtl. schon, nur ist es dann falsch) so oder so nicht behaupten, dass die Skalierbarkeit von Spielen bei der Portierung/Programmierung 1 zu 1 beibehalten wird - sieh dir CoD ab dem 4. Teil an, reinste Konsolenportierung, dazu ausgelegt mit mehr als 3 Kernen zu skalieren (muss bei der Konsole ja auch sein, sonst bekommt sie ein Problem) und profitieren tut's auf dem PC doch nur von 2.


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. Januar 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Nein ich fand deine Frage auch nicht unangemessen
> Es war halt nur lustig zu lesen "Bitte keine Hardware-Fragen mehr o.Ä." und direkt darunter eine Hardware-Frage



Das stimmt natürlich 

Die Uhrzeit der beiden Posts ist natürlich gleich und ich hatte die Aussage von Two-Face noch nicht gelesen.

Hätte die Frage allerdings so oder so gestellt, Two-Face (mit seinem Uralt-Crossfire, oder inzwischen doch schon auf was Modernes umgestiegen ?!) ist ja auch kein Admin...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. Januar 2011)

@freyny80 Sag nichts gegen Two-Face's Crossfire-System.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> @freyny80 Sag nichts gegen Two-Face's Crossfire-System.


Mach dir nicht's draus, ich bin es gewohnt, dass die Leute auf mir rumhacken (und sogar Fanpost deshalb kriege), aber so ist dass nunmal, wenn man in einem totalem Nerd-Forum angemeldet und von lauter Leuten umgeben ist, die das direkte Sonnenlicht meiden und ihre Seelen alle schon lange für Grafikkarten verkauft haben.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2011)

Nun dein CF-Gespann ist allerdings wirklich Asbach-Uralt.
Da bekommt man wirklich schon besseres, und das auch mittlerweile zum günstigen Preis.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde da fast auf Konsole umsteigen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Asbach Uralt ist eine Voodoo.

Die Grafikchips in Konsolen sind noch älter und im Gegensatz zu denen pack' ich noch teilweise gehobenes HDready mit AA und AF.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2011)

> Bei Konsolen offenbar doch, da gerade Entwickler immer wieder von diesem "Feature" schwärmen und darauf optimieren - habe ich schon in verschiedenen Magazinen gelesen.
> 
> Aber das spielt keine Rolle, denn du kannst (können evtl. schon, nur ist es dann falsch) so oder so nicht behaupten, dass die Skalierbarkeit von Spielen bei der Portierung/Programmierung 1 zu 1 beibehalten wird - sieh dir CoD ab dem 4. Teil an, reinste Konsolenportierung, dazu ausgelegt mit mehr als 3 Kernen zu skalieren (muss bei der Konsole ja auch sein, sonst bekommt sie ein Problem) und profitieren tut's auf dem PC doch nur von 2.



Ok, da haste wohl Recht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2011)

Gibts eigentlich schon unbearbeitete Screenshots von der PC-Version in vernünftiger Qualität?


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. Januar 2011)

@Two-Face

Rüstest Du auch nicht auf mit dem Wissen, dass Battlefield 3 (off-topic...) nicht unter DX9 (also auch XP) läuft?


----------



## NebuLa (13. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon unbearbeitete Screenshots von der PC-Version in vernünftiger Qualität?



Es gibt sogar schon Gameplay Videos


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon unbearbeitete Screenshots von der PC-Version in vernünftiger Qualität?


Davon sind mir erst letztens welche und sogar ein Video untergekommen, die Screenshots waren sogar in ultrahoher Auflösung.^^

@freyny80: Oh mein Gott, ein Spiel läuft vorraussichtlich nicht!
Die Welt geht unter!


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2011)

Verlinkt mal bitte.



> Oh mein Gott, ein Spiel läuft vorraussichtlich nicht!
> Die Welt geht unter!



Ist ja nicht irgendein Spiel, sondern DAS Spiel. Zumindest wenn man Online-Shooter mag und wer tut das nicht?! :p


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Verlinkt mal bitte.


 
Hier da, das sind jetzt die Bilder, die ich gemeint hab. 
Crysis 2: Brandneue High-Res-Screenshots aus Single- und Multiplayer-Modus



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht irgendein Spiel, sondern DAS Spiel. Zumindest wenn man Online-Shooter mag und wer tut das nicht?! :p


 Ich bin zwar bekennender Battlefield-Veteran, aber dass es Pflicht ist, wegen sowas seinen PC aufzurüsten, wäre mir neu.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2011)

Sind das denn definitiv die Screenshots der PC-Version? Da steht nix bei und ausserdem sehen die nicht besser aus als welche von Crysis 1 (2007).



> Ich bin zwar bekennender Battlefield-Veteran, aber dass es Pflicht ist, wegen sowas seinen PC aufzurüsten, wäre mir neu.



Klar ist das Pflicht. Eine Pflicht dir selber gegenüber natürlich.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Mit der Konsole können die ja schlecht gemacht worden sein. Natürlich sieht das kaum besser aus, als Crysis 1, warum wohl.

Und ich wünsche mir eine etwas genauere Erklärung, wieso man für ein Computerspiel extra teure Hardware kaufen sollte, nur damit man es spielen kann - ich rüste für mich auf, nicht für ein Spiel und schon gar nicht für jemand anders. Es ist doch mein Geld oder?


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar bekennender Battlefield-Veteran, aber dass es Pflicht ist, wegen sowas seinen PC aufzurüsten, wäre mir neu.




Wäre die Tatsache, dass du dir Battlefield 3 nicht holst, weil du noch DX9 Karten + XP hast, nach deinen sonstigen Aussagen nicht Blasphemie? 

Emergency 2012 hast du dir ebenfalls gekauft, du meintest, es wäre blasphemisch, dir diesen Teil nicht zu kaufen, obwohl du auch alle anderen hast. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du dir Battlefield 3 kaufst, wenn das Spiel gar nicht bei dir laufen wird. (XP und DX9-Unterstützung werden wegfallen!)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wäre die Tatsache, dass du dir Battlefield 3 nicht holst, weil du noch DX9 Karten + XP hast, nach deinen sonstigen Aussagen nicht Blasphemie?
> 
> Emergency 2012 hast du dir ebenfalls gekauft, du meintest, es wäre blasphemisch, dir diesen Teil nicht zu kaufen, obwohl du auch alle anderen hast. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du dir Battlefield 3 kaufst, wenn das Spiel gar nicht bei dir laufen wird. (XP und DX9-Unterstützung werden wegfallen!)



Wird auch Zeit das man XP und sonstige Kandidaten wegfallen lässt...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wäre die Tatsache, dass du dir Battlefield 3 nicht holst, weil du noch DX9 Karten + XP hast, nach deinen sonstigen Aussagen nicht Blasphemie?
> 
> Emergency 2012 hast du dir ebenfalls gekauft, du meintest, es wäre blasphemisch, dir diesen Teil nicht zu kaufen, obwohl du auch alle anderen hast. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du dir Battlefield 3 kaufst, wenn das Spiel gar nicht bei dir laufen wird. (XP und DX9-Unterstützung werden wegfallen!)


Mach ich aber. Hab' ich bei Halo 2 (gut, das war erst letztes Jahr, als Vorsorgemaßnahme, wegen den angedrohten Indizierungen), Resident Evil 5 und STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed: Ultimate Sith Edition ja auch gemacht. Das wird dann halt gespielt, wenn irgendwann der neue Rechner kommt und/oder demnächst mein Zweitrechner soweit ist.^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiss sind genug Bilder der Konsolenversion im Umlauf. Halt von Videos. Ausserdem erwarte ich von Crytek schon ne bessere Grafikqualität als bei einem Titel von 2007.



> Und ich wünsche mir eine etwas genauere Erklärung, wieso man für ein Computerspiel extra teure Hardware kaufen sollte, nur damit man es spielen kann - ich rüste für mich auf, nicht für ein Spiel und schon gar nicht für jemand anders. Es ist doch mein Geld oder?



Es ist ja - wie gesagt - nicht irgendein Spiel, sondern wahrscheinlich das bedeutendste Spiel seit langer Zeit und teuer ist die Hardware ja nun nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Teuer nicht (im Vergleich zu dem, was ich damals gezahlt habe, erst recht nicht) aber unnötig - zumindest bei sowas. Es bleibt ein Spiel, es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben. 

Und wie gesagt, mein Zweitrechner kommt auch irgendwann, auf dem wird das Spiel dann zwar nicht auf höchsten Details laufen (gehe ich jetzt mal schwerstens davon aus) aber schon mal überhaupt.


----------



## stolle80 (13. Januar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit der Konsole können die ja schlecht gemacht worden sein. Natürlich sieht das kaum besser aus, als Crysis 1, warum wohl.
> 
> Und ich wünsche mir eine etwas genauere Erklärung, wieso man für ein Computerspiel extra teure Hardware kaufen sollte, nur damit man es spielen kann - ich rüste für mich auf, nicht für ein Spiel und schon gar nicht für jemand anders. Es ist doch mein Geld oder?


 
Hi,
und warum rüstest du für dich auf?
ich meine wozu aufrüsten wenn nicht für ein Spiel?
Also ich hab mir jetzt ne 6970 zugelegt, und ich muss sagen crysis rennt jetzt vollepulle ales auf max und macht heiden >Spaß< kann ich nur empfehlen ist eine gute Karte two face


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2011)

Die beiden Karten langen noch für alles, außerdem stand für mich schon fest, bevor mein aktueller PC überhaupt fertiggestellt war, dass der nicht aufgerüstet, sondern ersetzt wird - und das dauert noch. Natürlich läuft damit nicht jedes aktuelle Spiel in FullHD mit AA und AF, aber doch in maximalen Details und begrenzter Auflösung. Übertaktung und softwareseitige Optimierung mittels Tools tragen da auch einen nicht unwesentlichen teil dazu bei.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. Januar 2011)

Ist schon etwas über den Kopierschutz bekannt ?

Mit dem erste Teil war ich zufrieden und auch Warhead war gut, ich hoffe nur das die Hardware Anforderungen diesmal besser ausfallen werden....


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte ja nicht der Spielverderber sein, aber hier geht es nicht um Two-Face's System. Deswegen bitte ich euch, damit langsam aufzuhören bevor ein Mod es tut.


----------



## defPlaya (17. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon angesprochen wurde aber gibt es unterschiede zwischen der PEGI und USK Version außer dem Preis?


Crysis 2 - Limited Edition [PEGI]: Amazon.de: Games

Crysis 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Januar 2011)

Gibt es schon ein definitives Datum???


----------



## defPlaya (17. Januar 2011)

Lt. Amazon: Dieser Artikel wird am 24. März 2011 erscheinen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Januar 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Lt. Amazon: Dieser Artikel wird am 24. März 2011 erscheinen.



Ahhh Danke..


----------



## neo3 (17. Januar 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das schon angesprochen wurde aber gibt es unterschiede zwischen der PEGI und USK Version außer dem Preis?
> 
> 
> Crysis 2 - Limited Edition [PEGI]: Amazon.de: Games
> ...



würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. Januar 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das schon angesprochen wurde aber gibt es unterschiede zwischen der PEGI und USK Version außer dem Preis?
> 
> 
> Crysis 2 - Limited Edition [PEGI]: Amazon.de: Games
> ...




Eventuell könnte die USK-Version geschnitten sein. Die PEGI-Version wäre dann uncut, aber dazu ist noch nichts bekannt. Ich hoffe Crysis 2 wird nicht geschnitten.


----------



## stolle80 (17. Januar 2011)

Wird es wieder eine 64 bit Version geben?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2011)

ich würde einfach mal behaupten ja, weil es crysis immer in 64Bit gab. Sichere Infos dazu gibts aber glaub ich net.


----------



## pc-jedi (18. Januar 2011)

> Sichere Infos dazu gibts aber glaub ich net.


Aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, denn Crysis ist ja dafür bekannt das es manchmal ein bisschen mehr Ram oder Oder Grafikpower braucht. Und viele haben ja heutzutage ein 64bit system und 4GB und mehr Ram, welche man ja in solchen Spielen sicher mal nutzen möchte.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Januar 2011)

Hier gibt es eine Crysis 2 Preview von Gamestar: Crysis 2 (PC) in der Vorschau bei GameStar.de


----------



## hempsmoker (18. Januar 2011)

Oh zur Konkurrenz verlinkt, böser A.N.D.I.


----------



## Jax1988 (18. Januar 2011)

die sind halt für die Games da hier ist man für das Gerät zuständig damit man das spielen kann also was ist wichtiger?^^


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Oh zur Konkurrenz verlinkt, böser A.N.D.I.


 Das wäre erst, wenn er von PC Games aus auf GameStar verlinkt hätte.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Januar 2011)

Macht doch sowieso nichts aus, auf dieser Hardwareseite wird auch Luxx und was weis ich alles verlinkt.
Wenn man interessante Artikel findet bringt das doch jedem was.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Januar 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Oh zur Konkurrenz verlinkt, böser A.N.D.I.



Ich bin verdammt böse.
Eure Meinung zum Artikel?


----------



## hempsmoker (19. Januar 2011)

Klingt interessant! Sehr blumig beschrieben, aber auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt aufs Game!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (20. Januar 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Klingt interessant! Sehr blumig beschrieben, aber auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt aufs Game!



Jo, finde ich auch. Aber das mit dem Speichern finde ich nicht so toll. Naja für mich ist das noch kein Grund es nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (20. Januar 2011)

Yup, dass mit dem Speichern ist Mist, riecht irgendwie nach Konsole  Leider sind die im Bericht nicht auf die Technik eingegangen.


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Finde ich auch nicht so gut, dass es nur Checkpoints gibt. Es ist wie auf der Konsole


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn die Punkte gut gesetzt sind, bin ich zufrieden. Wenn sie aber sehr weit auseinander liegen, und dazwischen Heerscharen von Seph sind, reg ich mich auf.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2011)

Hier mal der neue Trailer:

YouTube - Kanal von Crysis


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hier mal der neue Trailer:
> 
> YouTube - Kanal von Crysis




Danke für die Info. 

Zum Trailer: 
Sieht gut aus. Meiner Meinung nach hat man sich sehr stark an CoD orientiert. Da fehlt mir die Taktik. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch größere Maps, wo man mit "Rennen und sinnlos durch die Gegend ballern" nicht weiter kommt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2011)

sieht nach viel mehr Action aus als beim Vorgänger, und anscheinend kommen auch Splatter-Effekte dazu?


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Januar 2011)

eieieiei... da werd ich gleich ganz zockgeil!


----------



## Raigen (22. Januar 2011)

So ein Zufall dass die Demo nur für X360 rauskommt...


----------



## Own3r (22. Januar 2011)

Raigen schrieb:


> So ein Zufall dass die Demo nur für X360 rauskommt...



Das ist natürlich mal wieder eine Obervera*****  
Ich denke Crysis 2 ist auf dem PC = Konsolenvariante


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2011)

Das mit den Speicherpunkten ist wirklich total schwachsinnig.

Dann auch noch die Demo nur für XBox rausbringen, langsam komme ich immer mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass Crytek PC-Spieler mit ihren Versprechungen nur hinhalten will.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. Januar 2011)

Crysis 2 - Crysis 2 besser auf PC als auf Konsole - Game7

Da steht jetzt nicht viel, aber besser als gar nichts.

EDIT: Hier steht es noch einwenig länger: http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-2...iel-fuer-PC-Besitzer-sagt-Cevat-Yerli-808621/

Ich persönlich würde gerne mal wissen, wieso Crytek die Multiplayer-Demo nur für die Xbox 360 bringt.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. Januar 2011)

Er geht ja auch seeeeeeehr ins Detail warum das so sein soll. Hoffen wirs mal.


----------



## ZETEX (23. Januar 2011)

Hab dieses Angebot gefunden:

http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Crysis-2-EA-DOWNLOAD.htmlhttp://www.onlinekeystore.com/Crysis-2-EA-DOWNLOAD.html

Kann das sein? Crysis 2 für 22€


----------



## A.N.D.I. (24. Januar 2011)

Nun sind alle Modi für den Multiplayer bekannt.

Hier die Liste: Instant Action (IA)
                   Team Instant Action (TIA)
                   Crash Site
                   Capture the Relay (CTF)
                   Assault
                   Extraction

Bis auf Assault und Extraction sind ja die Inhalte aller Modi bekannt. Anscheinend wird es wohl kein Powerstruggle mehr geben.

Quelle


----------



## pc-jedi (24. Januar 2011)

> Bis auf Assault und Extraction sind ja die Inhalte aller Modi bekannt. Anscheinend wird es wohl kein Powerstruggle mehr geben.


Das ist echt sehr schade. Powerstruggle war ein sehr geiler Modi. Vl. kann man denn ja mit hilfe der Moddergemeinde dazu modden.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht gibts ja noch Powerstruggle, aber unter anderem Namen?


----------



## Rizzard (24. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht verbirgt sich ja unter Assault oder Extraction ein würdiger Nachfolger des Powerstruggle-Modus.


----------



## joraku (24. Januar 2011)

Die Karten werden bestmmt nicht mehr so groß ausfallen, da das Setting das ja auch nicht hergibt und die Karten ja Plattformübergreifend erstellt werden.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (24. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbirgt sich ja unter Assault oder Extraction ein würdiger Nachfolger des Powerstruggle-Modus.




Mal sehen. Ende März werden wir es wissen.

Mit einwenig Fantasie würde ich mir unter Assault etwas ähnliches wie etwa den Rush Modus in BC2 vorstellen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (25. Januar 2011)

So Xbox MP Beta läuft und es trudeln schon die ersten Ingame Videos rein:

YouTube - Crysis 2 Multiplayer Beta Gameplay (360)


----------



## JimJuggy (25. Januar 2011)

Nuja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.
Unter den neuen Mulit-Player Modi kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht viel vorstellen.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Für alle Sammler unter euch!

Die Crysis 2 Nano-Edition ist jetzt vorbestellbar bei Amazon.de

Crysis 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Markusretz (26. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info. (Auch wenn mir diese Variante etwas zu teuer ist)

Was mich aber wundert ist, dass die Limited Edition nur 46,90€ kostet und die Standart Version ganze 59,99€.

Es ist zwar ein anderer Verkäufer, aber es wird ja auf der gleichen Seite angeboten

Edit:
Die Standartversion ist sogar auf Lager 
Wollte bei dem Verkäufer anrufen, aber leider ist die dort angegebene Nummer nicht vergeben 

Edit2:
Laut den Bewertungen macht der Verkäufer dies wohl öfters so, damit viele bei ihm vorbestellen.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Für alle Sammler unter euch!
> 
> Die Crysis 2 Nano-Edition ist jetzt vorbestellbar bei Amazon.de
> 
> Crysis 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games



WOW, is ja richtig billig..


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Januar 2011)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Die Standartversion ist sogar auf Lager
> Wollte bei dem Verkäufer anrufen, aber leider ist die dort angegebene Nummer nicht vergeben



Öhm ... 
Das war doch vollkommen klar, dass es nicht jetzt auf Lager ist, wenn das Spiel erst im März rauskommt.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir steht:

Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon.de. Geschenkverpackung verfügbar.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Januar 2011)

Hier gibt es eine Einführung zum Crysis 2 Multiplayer.
Unteranderem wird die Steurung auf dem Xbox 360 Controller erläutert.


EDIT: Hier zocken die Entwickler von Crytek UK. "Natürlich" mit der Xbox.


----------



## Markusretz (26. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht:
> 
> Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon.de. Geschenkverpackung verfügbar.



Bei der Limited-Edition ja, aber nicht bei der Standartvariante
Da will wohl jemand die Käufer ver***** und eine große Menge der Vorbestellungen für sich haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

Feedback von einem Käufer:



> "Ködert mit Auslieferung vor off. Erscheinungsdatum, nach Bezahlung revidiert er sofortigen Liefertermin in off. Erscheinungsdatum des Herstellers. Verarschen kann ich mich selber besser. Storno der Bestellung."
> Datum: 26. Januar 2011


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Januar 2011)

Das MG hört sich im Dauerfeuer ja mal richtig beschissen an


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Januar 2011)

Crysis 2 kommt mit DirectX 11. Auf der Nvidia-Seite steht in den Details der GTX 560 Ti, dass Crysis 2 DX 11 unterstützt.
GeForce GTX 560 Ti

EDIT: Steht schon auf der PCGH-Homepage: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...PC-de-facto-mit-DirectX-11/Action-Spiel/News/


----------



## Bull56 (27. Januar 2011)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem grücht das es in crysis 2 keine fahrzeuge geben wird???

ohne fahrzeuge wird powerstruggle echt öde wenns das noch so gibt...

und auf dauerhaft tia ia oder ctf habe ich keinen bock...


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Januar 2011)

Sieht nich so aus, als ob es Powerstruggle geben würde. Aber einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Januar 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Aber einfach mal abwarten.



Genau, weil bislang weis man ja noch nicht was sich hinter "Assault" und "Extraction" verbirgt.
Ich hoffe zumindest was anspruchsvolleres als Instant Action oder CTF.


----------



## 2fast4you (27. Januar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit dem grücht das es in crysis 2 keine fahrzeuge geben wird???



Es wird definitiv Fahrzeuge geben!!!


----------



## Rizzard (27. Januar 2011)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Es wird definitiv Fahrzeuge geben!!!



Woher hast du diese Information?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Januar 2011)

> At this time, Crytek & EA are glad to confirm that we'll be  releasing a pre-launch Crysis 2 multiplayer demo on PC! Stay tuned for  details.



http://twitter.com/#!/Crysis/


----------



## nyso (28. Januar 2011)

Dito


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2011)

Das nenn ich mal gute Neuigkeiten.

Hoffentlich lassen sie sich damit nicht allzu lange Zeit.


----------



## _felix_ (28. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Information?



1. Diese Information wurde bereits bestätigt.
2. In zahlreichen Beta Gameplay Videos und Screenshots sind diese bereits zu sehen.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2011)

_felix_ schrieb:


> 1. Diese Information wurde bereits bestätigt.
> 2. In zahlreichen Beta Gameplay Videos und Screenshots sind diese bereits zu sehen.



Dann würde ich mich über eine Quelle freuen, oder zumindest Videos, auf denen ein Panzer,Heli oder der Gleichen gesteuert wird.


----------



## LOGIC (28. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich über eine Quelle freuen, oder zumindest Videos, auf denen ein Panzer,Heli oder der Gleichen gesteuert wird.



Gibts doch genug videos wo die feinde mit dem gepanzerten Wagen auf den Spieler schießen. Also kann man da auch sicherlich einsteigen...


----------



## Antonio (28. Januar 2011)

Geil und bald die demo fürn PC xD


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Januar 2011)

*Crysis 2: Konsolen laufen nur mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details, PC-Version deutlich mehr Effekte und Tessellation?*


----------



## stolle80 (29. Januar 2011)

*..und was ist mit der KI ?* War ja nicht die klügste bei den Vorgängern Crysis&CrysisWarhead .

Multiplayer intressiert mich nicht so sehr wegen den Cheatern und Leuten mit 10 Makros pro Taste. Da hat man eh keine Chance, macht  keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Januar 2011)

Besonders gruslig ist derzeit Melee mit Cloak und Speedmode. Das sind Instant-Kills am laufenden Band 

Die AI war bisher nicht so der Kracher in der Mission "Semper Fi or Die".


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Multiplayer intressiert mich nicht so sehr wegen den Cheatern und Leuten mit 10 Makros pro Taste. Da hat man eh keine Chance, macht  keinen Spass mehr.



Was soll an Leuten mit Makros schlimm sein?
Ich spiele mit einer billigen  Labtec-Tasta und einer Sharkoon Fireglider, bei der ich keine Makros nutze, und trotzdem bin ich in Wars immer mindestens ganz vorne dabei

Ist alles eine Übungssache


----------



## Raigen (30. Januar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Multiplayer intressiert mich nicht so sehr wegen den Cheatern und Leuten mit 10 Makros pro Taste. Da hat man eh keine Chance, macht  keinen Spass mehr.



Nenn mir mal einen Shooter wo Spieler mit 10 Makros pro Taste arbeiten, oder wo allgemein 10 Makros benötigt werden.


----------



## stolle80 (30. Januar 2011)

Nimmstdu immer alles wortwörtlich? 
Hab halt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Multiplayer gemacht..
z.B. wenn sich Leute Gleichzeitig Hinlegen + Messerrausholen + zustechen + Medipackheilen sehe BF2142.

Die Leute greifen einfach zu unfairen Mitteln : Buguser, Glitcher oder Cheater wird es immer geben die machen das Spiel kaputt.


----------



## Raigen (30. Januar 2011)

> Die Leute greifen einfach zu unfairen Mitteln : Buguser, Glitcher oder Cheater wird es immer geben die machen das Spiel kaputt.



Najo, das ist im jedem Multiplayer so und wird sich auch nie ändern. Gibt einfach Leute die nicht mit den normalen Spielmechaniken spielen wollen da sie zu schlecht sind oder einfach nur gerne "ehrlichen" Spielern das Spiel kaputt machen. Weshalb ich auch kein Fan von Public-Gaming bin und mich eher in Ligen aufhalte!


----------



## Rizzard (30. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Besonders gruslig ist derzeit Melee mit Cloak und Speedmode. Das sind Instant-Kills am laufenden Band



Was ist denn Cloak?

Ansonsten hört sich das wie das alte MW2 Prinzip mit Marathon/Leichtgewicht + große Messerreichweite an.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2011)

Nie Crysis auf englisch gespielt? Auf deutsch klingt der Nanosuit furchtbar. "Cloak" ist im englischen ein Deckmantel, ergo Tarnung.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHqa8k7LDOU


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nie Crysis auf englisch gespielt? Auf deutsch klingt der Nanosuit furchtbar. "Cloak" ist im englischen ein Deckmantel, ergo Tarnung.



Ich habs auf englisch und deutsch gespielt und mir ist es eigentlich egal in welcher Sprache der Anzug labert.
Wenn ich aber lese, was Crysis 2 so bringt, dann sehe ich mal wieder schwarz.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2011)

Dir ist die Sprache egal, dir ist Kantenglättung egal. Sag bloß dir ist auch MT oder Pad egal in einem Shooter? 

Wieso siehst du bei Crysis 2 "mal wieder schwarz"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dir ist die Sprache egal, dir ist Kantenglättung egal. Sag bloß dir ist auch MT oder Pad egal in einem Shooter?



Wieso Pad?
Spiele ich Konsole, oder was? 

Und Kantenglättung ist mir nicht egal, ich nehme das, was das Game automatisch einstellt, wenn ich das Spiel starte, das reicht. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wieso siehst du bei Crysis 2 "mal wieder schwarz"?



Weils irgendwie nach Xbox Konsolenumsetzung riecht. 
Steht denn wenigstens schon fest, dass Crysis 2 DX11 haben wird, habs bisher noch nirgens gelesen und wenn ich Screens sehe, dann sinds immer Xbox Screens.


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2011)

Ja, DX11 und Tesselation sind 99% sicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

Wieso zu 99%?
Hat denn Crytek bestätigt, dass DX11 in Crysis 2 zu finden sein wird und dass das auch mal wirklich genutzt wird?
Hab ja noch die Pleite mit Dirt 2 im Kopf.


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2011)

Nvidia hat es bestätigt
Solltest öfter mal auf die Main gucken^^
Crysis 2 für den PC de facto mit DirectX 11 und Tessellation? - crysis 2, cryengine 3


----------



## thysol (30. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso zu 99%?
> Hat denn Crytek bestätigt, dass DX11 in Crysis 2 zu finden sein wird und dass das auch mal wirklich genutzt wird?
> Hab ja noch die Pleite mit Dirt 2 im Kopf.



Ich weiss nicht ob es bestaetigt ist aber ich gehe auch mal stark davon aus das Crysis 2 DX11 und Tesselation nutzen wird.


----------



## Bull56 (30. Januar 2011)

dx11 wirds geben und die pc demo kommt mitte februar 

freue mich schon drauf und ich denke es wird super-nur an die systemanforderungen glaube ich nicht ganz xD

ist doch immer wieder lustig wenn die cod usw... zocker andere spiele nieder machen müssen und bei crysis 2 von einer konsolanportionierung reden ohne ahnung zu haben


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2011)

Ich sage Anfang/Mitte März.


----------



## Bull56 (30. Januar 2011)

dann sage ich vor dem 24 märz 

steht das mit der demo eigentlich schon in den pcgh news?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> dx11 wirds geben und die pc demo kommt mitte februar



Single Player?



Bull56 schrieb:


> freue mich schon drauf und ich denke es wird super-nur an die systemanforderungen glaube ich nicht ganz xD



Wieso?



Bull56 schrieb:


> ist doch immer wieder lustig wenn die cod usw... zocker andere spiele nieder machen müssen und bei crysis 2 von einer konsolanportionierung reden ohne ahnung zu haben



Wer hat keine Ahnung?


----------



## Own3r (30. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube es kommt eine Multiplayer-Demo. Ich hoffe das es auch eine Single-Player Demo geben wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> steht das mit der demo eigentlich schon in den pcgh news?


Freilich - *selfmade* bei "His BenchMarc-ness"


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach war die Grafikpracht von Crysis im Singleplayer besser zu erkennen, dafür macht aber der MP mehr Spaß. Mir ist es also egal, ich freue mich über beides


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Mir ist es also egal, ich freue mich über beides



Wenn der Single Player aber mal wieder nur noch 4-5 Stunden lang ist, dann ist das schon sehr enttäuschend.
Dafür 50 Ocken raushauen?


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2011)

Der SP war für mich eine Techdemo, das habe ich nur gespielt um die Grafik zu sehen.
Richtig Spaß hatte ich dann im MP, locker 200h stehen da auf dem Zeiger Leider hat er die letzten 50-100h nicht mehr gezählt, weil die Stats down sind....


----------



## Rizzard (30. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich sage Anfang/Mitte März.



Also Mitte März fände ich sehr spät, dann doch eher Ende Februar/Anfang März.





Own3r schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt eine Multiplayer-Demo. Ich hoffe das es auch eine Single-Player Demo geben wird.



Nun das mit der MP-Demo ist ja bestätigt. Allerdings glaub ich nicht das noch EXTRA eine SP-Demo kommen wird.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2011)

Werde mir demnächst mal die Nano-Edition vorbestellen und in ein paar Monaten dann sehen, was das Game taugt.

Hoffentlich sind die ihren Standards halbwegs treu geblieben und fangen nicht an, Call of Duty zu arg zu kopieren.


----------



## thysol (30. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Single Player aber mal wieder nur noch 4-5 Stunden lang ist, dann ist das schon sehr enttäuschend.
> Dafür 50 Ocken raushauen?



Was heisst hier 50 Ocken? Das Game kann mann bereits fuer 35 euro vorbestellen:

Crysis 2 - Limited Edition (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2011)

Die Kunst liegt ja auch darin das Game zu genießen und es nicht schnell schnell durchzuspielen.


----------



## joraku (30. Januar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Kunst liegt ja auch darin das Game zu genießen und es nicht schnell schnell durchzuspielen.



Hoffen wir, dass man als Spieler noch die Freiheiten wie im ersten Teil hat - sind die Level nämlich zu schlauchig gibt es gar nicht mehr so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten das Game durch  zu zocken.


----------



## Vinz1911 (30. Januar 2011)

ich hoffe das man nachdem man es durch hatt noch weiterzocken kann aber das bezweifle ich da es sicherlich kein open-world-shooter wird


----------



## Low (30. Januar 2011)

Hab den Multiplayer gestern nur ein paar Stunden spielen können aber ich konnte mir doch sehr schnell einen guten ersten Eindruck verschaffen. Der Multiplayer spielt sich wie eine Mischung aus Call of Duty und Halo. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich das Spiel auf dem Computer spielt und natürlich an der Optik. 

Ich habe Crysis erst sehr spät ins Herz geschlossen, aber da ich Manhatten so liebe wird mir das bei dem neuen Szenario sicher um einiges leichter fallen.

Welche stelle hat euch eigentlich aus Crysis am besten gefallen? Ich habe mich total in das Level "Core" verliebt. 
New York, ich komme!


----------



## Bull56 (30. Januar 2011)

der anfang hat mir sehr gefallen-urwald und meer waren einfach ein schönes scenario...

meine lieblingsmaps sind beach, shore und mesa...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Januar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Hab den Multiplayer gestern nur ein paar Stunden spielen können aber ich konnte mir doch sehr schnell einen guten ersten Eindruck verschaffen. Der Multiplayer spielt sich wie eine Mischung aus Call of Duty und Halo. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich das Spiel auf dem Computer spielt und natürlich an der Optik.
> 
> Ich habe Crysis erst sehr spät ins Herz geschlossen, aber da ich Manhatten so liebe wird mir das bei dem neuen Szenario sicher um einiges leichter fallen.
> 
> ...




Core ist ein ziemlich abstraktes Level. Viele hassen es. Ich finde alle Levels gut. Aber besonders geil war die Stelle, wo der Berg auseinander gefallen ist. Ich war total fasziniert davon.


----------



## DenniRauch (1. Februar 2011)

Ich fand damals die Nachtmission nach der Ausgrabungsstätte genial. Am besten mit MstrCfg und NaturalMod, da war wirklich Nacht und ohne Taschenfunzel bzw. Nachtsichtgerät ging da garnix. Das fand ich richtig spannend.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2011)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Ich fand damals die Nachtmission nach der Ausgrabungsstätte genial. Am besten mit MstrCfg und NaturalMod, da war wirklich Nacht und ohne Taschenfunzel bzw. Nachtsichtgerät ging da garnix. Das fand ich richtig spannend.


 
Das stimmt, habe Crysis vor kurzem auch erst mit Mster-CFG gezockt und die Nachtmissionen sind wirklich dunkel. Kein Vergleich zur Standardversion.

Hoffentlich kommen für Crysis 2 auch diverse Configs raus. Bin mal gespannt was man aus der CE3 alles raus holen kann.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, habe Crysis vor kurzem auch erst mit Mster-CFG gezockt und die Nachtmissionen sind wirklich dunkel. Kein Vergleich zur Standardversion.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommen für Crysis 2 auch diverse Configs raus. Bin mal gespannt was man aus der CE3 alles raus holen kann.



Das mit der Mster-CFG klingt interessant. Was ist das und was kann das?


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das mit der Mster-CFG klingt interessant. Was ist das und was kann das?



Kannst dir ja mal den Trailer dazu anschauen. <<Klick mich>>


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Februar 2011)

Ist ein Texturmod für Crysis und das verändert einfach die Belichtung in Crysis, einfach ma Google fragen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Februar 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Danke nochmal. 
Erfordert es mehr Rechenleistung?

EDIT: Ich hab die Mster CFG jetzt.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2011)

So, ich mach hier mal weiter was die Sysanforderungen angeht (für was haben wir einen ST).

Also die minimum Anforderungen sind schon in Ordnung, nur leider völlig uninteressant für mich und die meisten. Immerhin hat man nun schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt.

Was man bei Optimum ungefähr haben sollte, wird uns ja spätestens die Demo zeigen, auch wenn diese vielleicht nicht alles fordert, was im SP gebraucht wird.


----------



## Player007 (2. Februar 2011)

Es ist ein neuer Trailer verfügbar:
Crysis 2 Video: "Be Strong-Trailer" | Aktuelle Videos und Trailer bei 4players.de: Demos, Patches, Videos und Trailer für PC, Playstation 2, XBox, Gamecube, Sony PSP, Nintendo DS und Nokia NGage
​


----------



## neo3 (4. Februar 2011)

Player007 schrieb:


> Es ist ein neuer Trailer verfügbar:
> Crysis 2 Video: "Be Strong-Trailer" | Aktuelle Videos und Trailer bei 4players.de: Demos, Patches, Videos und Trailer für PC, Playstation 2, XBox, Gamecube, Sony PSP, Nintendo DS und Nokia NGage
> ​



ThX für den Hinweis 
Weiß jemand, von wem die Version von New York, New York ist? ^^


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2011)

neo3 schrieb:


> ThX für den Hinweis
> Weiß jemand, von wem die Version von New York, New York ist? ^^




*Polly Scattergood


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9NxIiLZGk


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Februar 2011)

Min Specs jetzt offiziel auf myCrysis enthüllt:



> PC Minimum System Requirements
> 
> Operating system: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7, with the latest Service Pack
> 
> ...



MyCrysis - Crysis 2 PC Min Specs Revealed!


----------



## neo3 (4. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> *Polly Scattergood*



Ja, sie sing bei dem anderen Trailer. Bei dem hier: 
Crysis 2 Video: "Be Strong-Trailer" | Aktuelle Videos und Trailer bei 4players.de: Demos, Patches, Videos und Trailer für PC, Playstation 2, XBox, Gamecube, Sony PSP, Nintendo DS und Nokia NGage

hört es sich aber mehr nach einer männlichen Stimme und "rockigeren" Version an 

BTW: Kann man, wenn man die englische Version gekauft hat, beim Installieren auch "deutsche Sprache" auswählen, oder muss man da dann mit den Sprachdateien rumdoktorn? ^^


----------



## Raigen (4. Februar 2011)

Von dem aktuellen Trailer klingt es sehr nach Celldweller, konnte aber auch noch nicht genau rausfinden von wem die Version jetzt ist.


----------



## pc-jedi (4. Februar 2011)

ich weiß nur das von dem MP Trailer *YouTube - Crysis 2 - Multiplayer Demo Announce Trailer* The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die der Song ist.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Februar 2011)

Ein neues inoffizieles Video aus der Crysis 2 Demo ist erschienen. In dem Video könnt ihr euch einen Eindruck von der Map "Pier 17" machen, die anscheinend unbeabsichtigt den Weg in die Demo fand.

Pier 17

EDIT: Ich habe mich wohl geirrt. Es gibt noch mehr Videos zu "Pier 17".


----------



## stolle80 (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja alles noch mit X360 Controller gespielt der Typ kann nur nach Links oder Rechts gucken  da wird einen ja schlecht beim zuschauen wo bleiben die Videos der PC-Version ??


----------



## Raigen (4. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles noch mit X360 Controller gespielt der Typ kann nur nach Links oder Rechts gucken  da wird einen ja schlecht beim zuschauen wo bleiben die Videos der PC-Version ??



Wenn dann die PC-Demo released wurde, wird man sicherlich auch Videos der PC-Version finden.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2011)

Bis jetzt sind doch alle Trailer von der X-Box, oder nicht? Hoffe ich zumindest.  Dass, was ich an Grafik gesehen hab noch etwas bescheiden. Hoffe mal, dass wird für PC besser...


----------



## Raigen (5. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind doch alle Trailer von der X-Box, oder nicht? Hoffe ich zumindest.  Dass, was ich an Grafik gesehen hab noch etwas bescheiden. Hoffe mal, dass wird für PC besser...



Ja, alles ist X360 und die PC-Version soll wesentlich besser aussehen!


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen,

Möchte mir das Spiel Vorbestellen, ich frag mich gibt es ein unterschied zwischen der Deutschen Limited und der AT welche auch billiger ist!?

Crysis 2 Limited Edition (AT-Version) - World of Video

Crysis 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Februar 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Möchte mir das Spiel Vorbestellen, ich frag mich gibt es ein unterschied zwischen der Deutschen Limited und der AT welche auch billiger ist!?
> 
> ...




Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Bei der PEGI Version fehlt vielleicht das USK-Logo.


----------



## neo3 (6. Februar 2011)

neo3 schrieb:


> BTW: Kann man, wenn man die englische Version gekauft hat, beim Installieren auch "deutsche Sprache" auswählen, oder muss man da dann mit den Sprachdateien rumdoktorn? ^^



Ich möchte meine Frage nochmal aufgreifen - kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Rizzard (6. Februar 2011)

neo3 schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine Frage nochmal aufgreifen - kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?



Woher soll das jetzt schon jemand wissen?

Ich denke nicht das es geht.


----------



## neo3 (6. Februar 2011)

Na ja, vielleicht hat es ja jemand bei Crysis 1 schon gemacht und man kann davon ausgehen, dass sich das Setup nicht großartig geändert hat... aber dass es Spekualtionen wären, ist mir schon bewusst


----------



## Raigen (6. Februar 2011)

neo3 schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht hat es ja jemand bei Crysis 1 schon gemacht und man kann davon ausgehen, dass sich das Setup nicht großartig geändert hat... aber dass es Spekualtionen wären, ist mir schon bewusst



Von etwas ausgehen kann man nicht, da es keinerlei Informationen dazu gibt. Nur weil es vielleicht bei Crysis 1 ging, muss es nicht heißen das es bei Crysis 2 auch geht. 

Und da du ja selber sagst, es sind nur Spekulationen, ist es völlig sinnlos danach zu fragen weil es dir eh keiner beantworten kann.


----------



## Enrico (6. Februar 2011)

Wo krieg ich das Spiel denn am günstigsten? Selbst bei amazon.co.uk kostet es mit Versand 40€ ...


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2011)

Wenns neu rauskommt, wirste es wohl legal billiger als 40€ nicht bekommen.


----------



## Low (6. Februar 2011)

Die NA Versionen können wenn nur Englisch und falls vorhanden Spanisch


----------



## Enrico (6. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenns neu rauskommt, wirste es wohl legal billiger als 40€ nicht bekommen.


Naja, g2play hat es bisher für 28€ drin... allerdings hätt ich gerne eine DVD...


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:


> Naja, g2play hat es bisher für 28€ drin... allerdings hätt ich gerne eine DVD...



27,99 € jo stimmt, guter Preis!  

Aber mit DVD bestimmt nich unter 40 €. 

G2play, sind die seriös?


----------



## Enrico (10. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aber mit DVD bestimmt nich unter 40 €.


Jo, das ist der Punkt. Beim EA Download Manager kann man alles nur ein mal runterladen. Geht die Festplatte mit den Dateien kaputt, darfst du das Spiel nochmal kaufen  



> G2play, sind die seriös?


Hab schon > 200€ in etlichen Spielen dort gelassen, bisher keine Probleme. Im hwluxx und 3dcenter gibt es verschiedene Erfahrungsthreads dazu


----------



## Rizzard (10. Februar 2011)

Hier mal der neue Nanosuit Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nly7DKOAQNs


----------



## Andersenx (10. Februar 2011)

Beim EA Download Manager kann man alles nur ein mal runterladen. Geht  die Festplatte mit den Dateien kaputt, darfst du das Spiel nochmal  kaufen  

(Enrico)
Das stimmt gott sei dank nicht, ^^ô^^ einmal den Key dort eingegeben ist das Spiel für dich dauerhaft hinterlegt, egal ob neue Festplatte oder Format.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:


> Jo, das ist der Punkt. Beim EA Download Manager kann man alles nur ein mal runterladen. Geht die Festplatte mit den Dateien kaputt, darfst du das Spiel nochmal kaufen


Das ist falsch


----------



## Enrico (10. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist falsch


Na dann schreib ich denen _noch mal_, warum ich mein Dragon Age nicht mehr runterladen kann...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mein BC2 auf der Arbeit herunter geladen, mehrfach auf meinen heimischen PC und auf mein Subnotebook. Also kann es daran nicht liegen. Poste doch mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Februar 2011)

Hier gibt es ein neues Video zum Nanosuit: YouTube - Crysis 2 Multiplayer Entwicklung Trailer: Der Nanosuit

Im Video wird gezeigt, was man mit dem Nanosuit alles machen kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe mein BC2 auf der Arbeit herunter geladen, mehrfach auf meinen heimischen PC und auf mein Subnotebook. Also kann es daran nicht liegen. Poste doch mal einen Screenshot.



Soweit ich weiß geht das nur ein Jahr, danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Player007 (10. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein neues Video zum Nanosuit: YouTube - Crysis 2 Multiplayer Entwicklung Trailer: Der Nanosuit
> 
> Im Video wird gezeigt, was man mit dem Nanosuit alles machen kann.



Vielen Dank für den Link  

Hab das Video im Startpost eingepflegt


----------



## Rizzard (10. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein neues Video zum Nanosuit: YouTube - Crysis 2 Multiplayer Entwicklung Trailer: Der Nanosuit
> 
> Im Video wird gezeigt, was man mit dem Nanosuit alles machen kann.



Doppelt hält besser.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/56420-sammelthread-crysis-2-a-135.html#post2683722


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Doppelt hält besser.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/56420-sammelthread-crysis-2-a-135.html#post2683722




Sorry, das habe ich übersehen. Jetzt sollten es alle wissen.


----------



## Player007 (10. Februar 2011)

War doch nicht falsch, erst nach deinem Post habe ich es eingefügt. Von daher wars nicht doppelt  

EDIT: FAIL  Man sollte schon auf den Link klicken  sry ^^


----------



## stolle80 (10. Februar 2011)

sehr geiles Video über die Aliens im Spiel:

YouTube - Crysis 2 TV Episode 4


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> sehr geiles Video über die Aliens im Spiel:
> 
> YouTube - Crysis 2 TV Episode 4




Danke, für den Link.

Ich dachte Crytek hätte das schon aufgegeben.

EDIT: In Crysis 2 wird es Dedicated Server geben. Jedoch hat das einen bitteren Beigeschmack: Es gibt nur Server von EA's Hosting Partner.
http://crysis.4thdimension.info/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1208&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Dort findet ihr auch eine Liste der Anbieter.


----------



## Monam7 (11. Februar 2011)

Hab zurzeit ne HD 5770, wird dieses Spiel laufen mit der graka? Wenn ja mit welchen Einstellungen?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. Februar 2011)

Monam7 schrieb:


> Hab zurzeit ne HD 5770, wird dieses Spiel laufen mit der graka? Wenn ja mit welchen Einstellungen?



Keine Ahnung. Ohne Angaben zu deinem System und der Bildschirmauflösung kann ich nicht viel sagen. 
Wenn genaue Benchmarks raus sind, kann man genau sagen ob es läuft oder nicht. Bis jetzt kann man nur schätzen.


----------



## Monam7 (11. Februar 2011)

Hier mein System: 
Betriebssystem : Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
Graka: Radeon HD 5770, 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965+
Mainboard: GA-MA785GMT-UDH2 
Auflösung: 1920x1080
Kannst hiermit schon mehr sagen?


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2011)

Also bei 1920x 1080 rate ich jetzt einfach mal so, dass selbst heutige Spiele nicht sonderlich gut laufen. 
Ich denke Crysis wird laufen, und auch besser aussehen als andere aktuelle Spiele, aber eben trotzdem eher zwischen Minimal- und Mediumeinstellungen.


----------



## Antonio (11. Februar 2011)

Cevat Yerli hat in einem interview gesagt das ale leute die einen high end rechner haben könnten das spiel auf max details zocken


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2011)

Naja, wo ist die Abgrenzung von High-End?
Zählt meine 275 SSC 1792MB noch zu High-end? Immerhin ist sie schneller als eine 460, und damit schneller als eine aktuelle Karte. 
Und mein X4 940 rennt auch mit 4x 3,8GHz.

Denke aber nicht das das noch High-End ist, höchstens Performance^^ Also wirds nix mit max Details bei mir^^


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2011)

Für mich heist das nur, das man Crysis 2 mit der aktuell neusten Grafikgeneration (ala GTX580/570 oder HD6970/50) in sehr hohen Details flüssig spielen kann, und zwar im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger, bei dem dies erst mit späteren Grafikgenerationen möglich war.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

Hoffen wirs einfach mal...


----------



## thysol (11. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Also bei 1920x 1080 rate ich jetzt einfach mal so, dass selbst heutige Spiele nicht sonderlich gut laufen.
> Ich denke Crysis wird laufen, und auch besser aussehen als andere aktuelle Spiele, aber eben trotzdem eher zwischen Minimal- und Mediumeinstellungen.



Ich bitte dich. Mit einer Radeon HD 5770 laufen die meisten Konsolenports auf FullHD.

Crysis laeuft auf einer Radeon HD 5770 locker auf Medium-High in FullHD fluessig.



nyso schrieb:


> Naja, wo ist die Abgrenzung von High-End?
> Zählt meine 275 SSC 1792MB noch zu High-end? Immerhin ist sie schneller  als eine 460, und damit schneller als eine aktuelle Karte.
> Und mein X4 940 rennt auch mit 4x 3,8GHz.


 
Laut PCGH Leistungindex ist die Geforce GTX 460 satte 40% schneller als eine Geforce GTX 275. Ausserdem ist die Geforce GTX 460 ja auch nicht mehr wirklich das gelbe vom Ei. Also mir persoenlich waehre sie zu langsam.



nyso schrieb:


> Denke aber nicht das das noch High-End ist, höchstens Performance^^ Also wirds nix mit max Details bei mir^^



Du planst doch dir einen i7-2600K + Geforce GTX 580 zu holen. Dann sollte Crysis 2 doch kein Problem fuer dich mehr sein.


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2011)

Die 275 ist *laut Nvidia* mal 1% schneller, mal 1% langsamer als eine 460!
Und meine ist stark übertaktet, hält also auch mit übertakteten 460 mit.
Also ich bitte höchstens dich

Und eine 5770 ist in meinen Augen crap, würde ich mir nie kaufen solch eine schwache Karte. Das nur nebenbei

Außerdem dauert der Neukauf noch ein bisschen. Die erste Zeit muss ich Crysis 2 noch auf dem aktuellen System spielen^^


----------



## thysol (11. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Die 275 ist *laut Nvidia* mal 1% schneller, mal 1% langsamer als eine 460!
> Und meine ist stark übertaktet, hält also auch mit übertakteten 460 mit.
> Also ich bitte höchstens dich
> 
> ...



Oeffne die PCGH Print auf Seite 27. Laut dem Grafikkarten Leistungsindex ist die Geforce GTX 460 ca. 40% schneller. Laut dem *PCGH* Leistungsindex ist sogar eine Radeon HD 5770 schneller als deine Geforce GTX 275. Wieso glaubst du dem PCGH Leistungsindex nicht?


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

Das is echt geil. Es gibt etliche Grakaranglisten im Netz. Wo du schaust, siehts anders aus. Jeder halt wie er bencht. In der Regel is aber zumindest die 460 einige (nicht nur 1%) % vor der 275. 

Die 5770 hab ich vor und aber auch hinter der 275 gefunden. Den Leistungsindex der PCGH hab ich ma gecheckt und tatsächlich, die 5770 is vor der 275. Hätte ich nich gedacht. 

Aber die müssen es ja wissen. Wenn nich die, wer dann


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. Februar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Oeffne die PCGH Print auf Seite 27. Laut dem Grafikkarten Leistungsindex ist die Geforce GTX 460 ca. 40% schneller. Laut dem *PCGH* Leistungsindex ist sogar eine Radeon HD 5770 schneller als deine Geforce GTX 275. Wieso glaubst du dem PCGH Leistungsindex nicht?




Ich dachte die HD 5770 liegt knapp hinter der GTX 260.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ich dachte die HD 5770 liegt knapp hinter der GTX 260.



Im Leistungsindex unserer überallesgeliebten Supersonderfachzeitschrift     Nummer 03/2011 auf Seite 27 taucht die 260 garnimmer auf. Da haste die 5770 zwischen 275 und 285.  Wie auch immer, denke die 260 is scho langsamer...


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2011)

Also laut Cinebench macht meine 275 selbst eine normale 285 nass. Da soll mir keiner erzählen das eine billige 5770 da eine Chance hat

Btw. sind wir etwas OT^^


----------



## kero81 (11. Februar 2011)

Weint doch einfach mal alle.  Nee, nur Spass. Aber hey! Wenn Crysis2 raus kommt wird erstmal eine Welle Hacker über euch herfallen. Ihr tut mir jetzt schon leid...


----------



## stolle80 (11. Februar 2011)

Oh ja es wird ruckeln auf very high.

OMG !! Das sieht ja jetzt schon aus  wie Warhead auf Ultra Hight und das auf medium DX9!!

 Rüstet schon alle mal auf wenn das nur mit 30 FPS in den Einstellungen läuft und da schon nen Ram Verbrauch von ca.1200 MB hat dann mal viel Spass


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 geleakt ... wir sind alle verloren ...  

Hiobsbotschaft für Crysis-2-Fans: Komplette PC-Version samt Single- und Multiplayer geleakt? - crysis 2


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Crysis 2 geleakt ... wir sind alle verloren ...
> 
> Hiobsbotschaft für Crysis-2-Fans: Komplette PC-Version samt Single- und Multiplayer geleakt? - crysis 2




Das gabs doch auch schon bei Half Life 2.  Das hatte ich sogar damals gesaugt. Heut wärs mir das nicht mehr wert... Man lernt ja dazu.


----------



## stolle80 (11. Februar 2011)

Seht es doch mal positiv, das ist das *erste* Video der unfertigen PC Version...ich bin beeindruckt


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

Das sieht schon echt fett aus. Nicht schlecht! Mein Lieber Schollie! Den Sound find ich auch hammer.


----------



## revil (12. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Oh ja es wird ruckeln auf very high.
> 
> OMG !! Das sieht ja jetzt schon aus  wie Warhead auf Ultra Hight und das auf medium DX9!!
> 
> Rüstet schon alle mal auf wenn das nur mit 30 FPS in den Einstellungen läuft und da schon nen Ram Verbrauch von ca.1200 MB hat dann mal viel Spass



Naja, es ist eben eine unfertige und alte Version. Das heißt, dass an der performance noch geschraubt werden kann.


----------



## hamst0r (12. Februar 2011)

Die Videos zeigen ganz gut, was möglich ist.
Die Vorfreude ist riesig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2011)

Die Leute sind mal in der Lage, "r_displayinfo 0" zu nutzen, wenn sie schon Leak-Material verbreiten


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im Leistungsindex unserer überallesgeliebten Supersonderfachzeitschrift     Nummer 03/2011 auf Seite 27 taucht die 260 garnimmer auf. Da haste die 5770 zwischen 275 und 285.  Wie auch immer, denke die 260 is scho langsamer...




Hast du dir auch die einzelnen Werte für ANNO 1404, GTA4...angeschaut? Da ist die GTX 275 immer vor der HD 5770, außer bei BC2 und Dirt 2 glaube ich, da die Benchmarks im DX11 Modus liefen und die GTX 275 kein DX11 kann.

@hamst0r

Das mit dem Video ist ja nett gemeint, aber das ist nicht fair gegenüber Crytek. Bitte unterlasst sowas in Zukunft. Stellt euch einfach mal vor, ihr seid ein hart abeitender Spieleentwickler und ihr seht euer Werk auf Torrent-Seiten, Tauchenbörsen usw. im Internet. Da vergeht euch die Freude.
Wenigstens haben die Online-Magazine eine "Sensationsmeldung".
Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## hamst0r (12. Februar 2011)

@A.N.D.I
War ja auch nicht böse gemeint, wollte ja nur das aktuelle zeigen.
Aus deiner Perspektive hab ich es garnicht gesehen und hab es wieder entfernt.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Februar 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> @A.N.D.I
> War ja auch nicht böse gemeint, wollte ja nur das aktuelle zeigen.
> Aus deiner Perspektive hab ich es garnicht gesehen und hab es wieder entfernt.




Das ist echt nett von dir.
Du hast das richtige getan. Jeder, der sich sowas unbedingt ansehen muss, kann auch selber danach suchen. Man muss es ja einem nicht so leicht machen.


----------



## STSLeon (12. Februar 2011)

Anscheinend ist eine illegale Version von Crysis 2 im Netz aufgetaucht. 

Crysis 2 (360,PC,PS3) - Super-GAU: Illegale Version im Netz | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel Crysis 2


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

Siehe letzten Posts hier im Thread.


----------



## Menthe (12. Februar 2011)

Darüber schreiben wir hier schon min. 1 Seite lang


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Hast du dir auch die einzelnen Werte für ANNO 1404, GTA4...angeschaut? Da ist die GTX 275 immer vor der HD 5770, außer bei BC2 und Dirt 2 glaube ich, da die Benchmarks im DX11 Modus liefen und die GTX 275 kein DX11 kann.



Das war vollkommen wertfrei und vollkommen ohne irgend einen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit. Ich habe nur Seite 27 zitiert.


----------



## Predi (12. Februar 2011)

Und jetzt gibts sogar schon eine Crysis 2 Beta mit angeblich funktionierenden SP und MP, welche auf diveresen Tauschbörsen erhältlich ist. Woher die nur wieder kommt 

Quelle: Crysis 2: Beta-Version illegal im Netz & Leak-Videos


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2011)

Die Meldung ist so was von uralt ...


----------



## STSLeon (12. Februar 2011)

Ich les nie die letzten Seiten, die Zeit hab ich einfach nicht


----------



## Alan Asleep (12. Februar 2011)

Jeder der diese 'Beta' Version runterlädt und sich antut ist selbst schuld. Aus mehreren Gründen:

-Er ruiniert sich ein sehr cooles Entertainmenterlebnis. Das Spiel war zum Zeitpunkt dieses Builds noch nicht einmal Beta. Das ist so als ob man einen Workprint von e.g. Star Wars anguckt, mitsamt Greenscreen Shots die noch roh sind, fehlender Placeholdermusik, falscher Abmischung, schlechter Auflösung etc... Da Crysis schon immer ein besonderes Fest fuer die Augen und Ohren war beraubt man sich selbst dieses Erlebnisses, und das nur weil man seine niedrigsten Impulse von Gier und Neugier nicht unter Kontrolle hat.
Selbst schuld.

-Er trägt dazu bei einen der letzten großen PC Developer und den einzigen grossen deutschen Entwickler der im internationalen Umfeld bei den ganz grossen mitspielt zu ruinieren. Und nicht nur das. Crytek sind eine der letzten verbliebenen PC Hochburgen die sich noch um Very High, PC HUD, Interface usw kümmern. Wer das mit seinem Karma ausmachen kann, soll ruhig zugreifen.

Ich kann nicht sagen woher ich das weiss aber die geleakte "Beta" ist noch nicht mal eine Beta. Sie hat noch keinerlei PC Optimierung erfahren (auch fps mäßig). Sie ist in keinster Weise stabil, und nicht indikativ was Performance oder Texturqualitaet angeht. Sie hat nur DX9, kein DX10 oder DX11. Alle PC high-end features kommen gerade in diesen Tagen ins Spiel. Über den Daumen gepeilt sind da noch hunderte wenn nicht tausende kleine und grosse Bugs drin. Ganz zu schweigen von Gamestoppern, fehlenden Texturen usw...
Wenn ich mir überlege das an diesem Wochenende bis spät in die Nacht (ja am Wochenende!) die Crytek Entwickler gerade daran sind PC Spielern die beste Version zu basteln und dann wieder mal erleben wie jeder zweite PC Spieler (nur weil er kann) zum Torrent greift und das denen antut. 
Crytek hat gesagt 'deeply dissappointed'. INDEED. Das ist gelinde gesagt ein Wahnwitz. PC Spieler (die angeblich intelligentere Gamer-Community) demontieren weiter ihre eigene Plattform.
Kommt nicht darauf an woher der Leak kommt, ob von EA, intern oder sonstwo. All die Seiten oder Foren die das Ding jetzt anbieten, Videos oder gar Anleitungen posten oder Gamer die es torrenten und damit zur Verbreitung mithilfen arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran den finalen Nagel in den High-End PC Gaming Sarg zu schlagen.
Wie man sich selbst so den eigenen Ast absaegen kann...einfach nur wahnwitzig. Immer schön die 200-400Euro Grakas kaufen und dann die Software einfach mal saugen. Wenn es möglich wäre hardware zu saugen würden es 80% garantiert auch machen.

Leute die jetzt immer noch die Schiene fahren EA oder Crytek haben das selbst als PR Coup gemacht oder nach dem Motto geschieht ihnen gescheit recht weil die PC demo ein paar Tage nach der Xbox demo kommt. Noch alle Tassen im Schrank? Irgendwo hört die Argumentation halt auf. Das ist nur noch irrationales Gelaber um den täglich hochgefahrenen TorrentClient und die eigene Gier zu rechtfertigen.
Ich weiss das klang jetzt wie ein Rant von nem alten Mann und das stimmt. Fühl mich sehr alt heute, kann das Anspruchsdenken und die Mentalität a la "alles muss jederzeit sofort verfügbar sein, sonst krieg ich nen cholerischen" einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## nyso (12. Februar 2011)

Schon dreist, er schreibt so eine Standpauke und du fragst ganz dreist ob es schon Beta-Server gibt

@ Alan: Es gibt auch Vorbesteller die seit Monaten/Jahren warten, und nun einfach die Möglichkeit haben mal reinzuschnuppern. Bald kommt ja eh die Beta, die wird viel interessanter.

Außerdem sind die PCler nicht die einzigen die Sägen. Siehe PS3 Rootkey. Und die anderen Konsolen sind soweit ich weiß auch geknackt. Alle sägen am Ast, und keiner wird fallen, weil so auch die Umsätze der Publisher fallen würden


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (12. Februar 2011)

Das einzige was EA/Crytek dagegen machen könnte, ist die Demo so schnell wie möglich zu veröffentlichen, damit jeder, der das Spiel mal "ausprobieren" möchte darauf zurückgreifen kann. Damit sollte man die Downloads der Beta zumindest eindämmen können.


----------



## Alan Asleep (12. Februar 2011)

Mir geht's einfach ums größere Bild dahinter.
Die Internetcommunity (allen voran PC gamer) schraubt gerade eifrig daran das alle Hersteller noch drastischere DRM entwerfen, noch härteres Platform-Lockin betreiben und noch weniger Risiken eingehen werden.
Wenn dann die eigene Raubkopiererei damit sogar begründet wird (a la "Scheiss Ubisoft DRM", jetzt erst recht!), dann ist das das geilste Orwell-Speak überhaupt. Das ist tatsächlich schizophren. Die Gamercommunity frisst sich selbst auf und beraubt sich all ihrer Rechte und Freiheiten die sie mal hatte.

Die Zeiten wo Dir Dein PC tatsächlich gehört und du damit machen konntest was Du willst sind bald vorbei. Apple und Microsoft treiben The Cloud voran, bald wird man nicht mal mehr die eigene Musiksammlung auf dem eigenen Rechner haben duerfen.

Klar kannste dann irgendein Linux drauf machen und hoffen das es nicht bald so einen Bluray Hardware lock auch bei PC Hardware gibt, aber AAA Entertainment wirst Du nicht mehr geniessen können ohne krasse Einschränkungen was Besitz, Rechte und Nutzbarkeit angeht.

Was hat das mit Crysis 2 zu tun? Das sind alles kleine Nadelstiche. Crysis2 Pre-Beta leak ist wieder einer und bald haben wir dann halt den Tod durch tausend Nadelstiche. Hab das Gefühl das sich selbst die Ägypter auf dem anarchischen Tahirplatz vorbildlicher verhalten als manch besserwisserische PC gamer hierzulande.
Ist einfach ne Schande das mitanzusehen. Ehre und Moral sind einfach nix mehr wert seitdem es sich eingeschlichen hat das es alles kostenlos zu saugen gibt. Nicht mal mehr der Hauch von Ehre den die fruehe Szene hatte ist noch da.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Mir geht's einfach ums größere Bild dahinter.
> Die Internetcommunity (allen voran PC gamer) schraubt gerade eifrig daran das alle Hersteller noch drastischere DRM entwerfen, noch härteres Platform-Lockin betreiben und noch weniger Risiken eingehen werden.
> Wenn dann die eigene Raubkopiererei damit sogar begründet wird (a la "Scheiss Ubisoft DRM", jetzt erst recht!), dann ist das das geilste Orwell-Speak überhaupt. Das ist tatsächlich schizophren. Die Gamercommunity frisst sich selbst auf und beraubt sich all ihrer Rechte und Freiheiten die sie mal hatte.
> 
> ...




Du bist echt gut. Weiter so!


----------



## nyso (12. Februar 2011)

Das wird doch alles sowieso kommen, Raubkopierer hin oder her!

Der CEO eines großen Publishers hat mal zugegeben, dass diese ganzen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen eben nicht gegen Raubkopierer gerichtet sind, sondern den Gebrauchtspielemarkt unmöglich machen sollen!
Denn da verlieren die Publisher wirklich Geld. 

Sei mal ehrlich, glaubst du wirklich die Leute die bereit sind für Crysis 2 und andere Games 40-50€ auszugeben tun das jetzt nicht, nur weil es solche Möglichkeiten gibt?
Und das jemand der nur Raubkopien zieht plötzlich mal ein Spiel kauft, weil es so toll ist?

Nein, Verluste bereitet das alles kaum, sondern nur der Gebrauchtmarkt.
Rechne dir das mal durch.

Spiel zum Release 50€. Der erste kauft es für Vollpreis, EA verdient was.
Das Spiel verkauft er eine Woche später für 40€, von denen EA nichts sieht. Der verkauft es wieder für 30€, von denen EA wieder nix sieht.

Wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt kann ein Spiel so in einem Monat sicher 4-5 Mal den Besitzer wechseln. Und das sind alles Leute die bereit sind Geld auszugeben für das Spiel. Gäbe es die Möglichkeit nicht hätten sie es zum Release für 50€ gekauft.

EA hat dann so aktuell nur 50€ verdient, hätte aber 200-250€ verdienen können. DAS ist messbarer und tatsächlicher Verlust der Publisher.


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Mir geht's einfach ums größere Bild dahinter.
> Die Internetcommunity (allen voran PC gamer) schraubt gerade eifrig daran das alle Hersteller noch drastischere DRM entwerfen, noch härteres Platform-Lockin betreiben und noch weniger Risiken eingehen werden.
> Wenn dann die eigene Raubkopiererei damit sogar begründet wird (a la "Scheiss Ubisoft DRM", jetzt erst recht!), dann ist das das geilste Orwell-Speak überhaupt. Das ist tatsächlich schizophren. Die Gamercommunity frisst sich selbst auf und beraubt sich all ihrer Rechte und Freiheiten die sie mal hatte.
> 
> ...




Wenns es eh unausweichlich ist, kann man ja auch den Untergang feiern und die Chance nutzten, bis eh nix mehr geht...  Zumindest könnten einige so denken. 



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt kann ein Spiel so in einem Monat sicher 4-5 Mal den Besitzer wechseln. Und das sind alles Leute die bereit sind Geld auszugeben für das Spiel. Gäbe es die Möglichkeit nicht hätten sie es zum Release für 50€ gekauft.
> 
> .




Stimmt. Ich hab immer versucht, alles möglichst schnell durchzuzocken um es mit minimalem Verlust weiterverkaufen zu können.  War zwar manchmal bissel nervig, aber es gab nicht soooo viele Spiele, die ich unbedingt behalten wollt


----------



## Alan Asleep (12. Februar 2011)

_Das wird doch alles sowieso kommen, Raubkopierer hin oder her!
[..]
Wenns es eh unausweichlich ist, kann man ja auch den Untergang feiern und die Chance nutzten, bis eh nix mehr geht...  Zumindest könnten einige so denken
_

Schonmal was von Selffullfilling Prophecy gehört? 
Selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung ? Wikipedia

Diese Haltung frisst gerade unsere Gesellschafft auf, nicht nur in diesem Bereich.
Irgendjemand muss halt dafuer zahlen das sich ein Teil der Gesellschaft rausnimmt nicht zahlen zu muessen.
Wenn ein bestimmer Prozentsatz von Nichtzahlern überschritten ist, bricht der Service (in diesem Falle halt AAA Spiele fuer PC) dann halt weg. Leute die so in einer Gesellschaft leben sind Schmarotzer und letztendlich mitverantwortlich fuer den Niedergang. Wie gesagt, sind alles nur Nadelstiche, aber Tod durch tausend Nadelstiche ist auch tot. 

Geht ja hier nicht mehr um Raubkopieren. Das fertige Spiel wird erst in 40 Tagen in den Läden stehen. Man hat hier gar nicht die Wahl ob man's ehrlich kaufen will oder stehlen sollte.
Selbst die Szene hätte das früher verabscheut. das ist einfach falsch. Jede scheinheilige rechtfertigung a la "will es vor dem Kaufen nur mal probieren"  oder "muss ja mein neues System testen" zieht einfach nicht. Man zerstört das Spiel bevor es eine Chance hatte geboren zu werden. 

Das "böse" EA wird sich die Downloadstatistiken genau angucken und sie dann mit den gekauften PC Exemplaren vergleichen. So eine gute Gelegenheit zu erkennen wie unehrlich PC Spieler wirklich sind, lassen die sich nicht entgehen. Man wird eindeutig sehen koennen in welch krassem Umfang raubkopiert und gestohlen wurde. Und ich wette es wird wieder so bei 10:1 liegen, wenn's reicht.


Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin total fuer Wikileaks, power to the People, gegen Softwarepatente und Closed Marketplaces usw... aber Leute die ihr illegales Treiben vor sich und anderen rechtfertigen wollen in dem sie so tun als wären sie so'ne Art anti-autoritärer Robin Hood...das ist halt einfach schizophren.

Ich bin halt noch von der alten Schule. Ich hab gelernt zu warten und zu geniessen und mich wie ein sozialer Erwachsener zu verhalten. Peace and out.


----------



## Ahab (12. Februar 2011)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.  



> PC Spieler *(die angeblich intelligentere Gamer-Community)* demontieren weiter ihre eigene Plattform.


Der Satz des Tages. Eine äußerst bittere Pille. Aber leider äußerst wahr.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Februar 2011)

Alan hat sich wohl heute wegen des Crysis Themas angemeldet (ob da nicht ein Crytek-Mitarbeiter dahinter steckt?)

Im Grunde genommen kann man ihm aber nur zustimmen.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, das Crysis 2 gute Verkaufszahlen einfährt, und durch diesen Leak nicht all zu viel Schaden angerichtet wurde.

Für mich ist Crysis 2 ein Pflichtkaufe. Ich fand den Vorgänger klasse, und auf die MP-Partien freue ich mich jetzt schon.


----------



## STSLeon (12. Februar 2011)

Ordentlich Beitrag Alan! Du hast auch völlig Recht damit und da ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## nyso (12. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> .... (ob da nicht ein Crytek-Mitarbeiter dahinter steckt?)



Genau der Gedanke kam mir übrigens auch



> Für mich ist Crysis 2 ein Pflichtkaufe. Ich fand den Vorgänger klasse, und auf die MP-Partien freue ich mich jetzt schon.



Da gehts dir wie mir Kann BC2 echt nicht mehr sehen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2011)

Wer braucht schon eine leaked beta 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STSLeon (12. Februar 2011)

Amazon UK rockt schon gewaltig. Da wirst du deiner GTS 450 aber noch Beine machen müssen, damit das ordentlich rennt.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

Jaja.. ne Kreditkarte hät ich auch gern...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2011)

*@ STSLeon*

Die nutze ich nicht zum Spielen  Ich zocke derzeit nur FF9 auf dem Subnotebook ... erst mit Bulletstorm bin ich wieder da.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Da gehts dir wie mir Kann BC2 echt nicht mehr sehen



Bei mir auch so. BC2  macht zwar Spaß, aber dafür bricht die Verbindung oft ab. Schon traurig, dass Dice nicht in der Lage ist, ein relativ fehlerfreies Spiel zu bieten und das nach fast einem Jahr.


----------



## Antonio (12. Februar 2011)

So ein scheiss das mit crysis echt schade hoffe das die demo doch kommt also die mp demo wenn nich ******** wars-.- sowas versteh ich einfach nich. Crytek 4 life ^^

CRYSIS 2 FOR LIFE XD


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (12. Februar 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich kann nicht nachvollziehen was hier für ein Theater gemacht wird. Als ob Crysis 2 der einzige Titel wäre den es für PC gibt. Ich glaube das viele Publisher den PC lieber nicht mehr bedienen möchten, da sich der Aufwand nicht mehr wirklich lohnt für sie.

Früher wars egal, aber da mittlerweile die Konsolen halbwegs gleichzusetzen sind mit dem PC (für DAUs zumindest) und Konsolen viel weiter verbreitet sind als Gaming PCs und mit einer Konsole viel mehr Geld gescheffelt werden kann, wird es in nächster Zeit warscheinlich noch weniger Spiele geben für den PC. Aber nicht weil das ach so dolle Crysis 2 geleakt wurde, sondern weil einfach nur das Geld zählt, mit welcher Plattform das verdient wird ist den Publishern doch egal.

Ach übrigens, Konsolenspiele gibts auch oft mal vor Release und da schreit auch keiner so rum.


----------



## SteyrFuchzena (12. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Jeder der diese 'Beta' Version runterlädt und sich antut ist selbst schuld. Aus mehreren Gründen:
> -Er ruiniert sich ein sehr cooles Entertainmenterlebnis. Das Spiel war  zum Zeitpunkt dieses Builds noch nicht einmal Beta. Das ist so als ob  man einen Workprint von e.g. Star Wars anguckt, mitsamt Greenscreen  Shots die noch roh sind, fehlender Placeholdermusik, falscher  Abmischung, schlechter Auflösung etc... Da Crysis schon immer ein  besonderes Fest fuer die Augen und Ohren war beraubt man sich selbst  dieses Erlebnisses, und das nur weil man seine niedrigsten Impulse von  Gier und Neugier nicht unter Kontrolle hat.
> Selbst schuld.
> -Er trägt dazu bei einen der letzten großen PC Developer und den  einzigen grossen deutschen Entwickler der im internationalen Umfeld bei  den ganz grossen mitspielt zu ruinieren. Und nicht nur das. Crytek sind  eine der letzten verbliebenen PC Hochburgen die sich noch um Very High,  PC HUD, Interface usw kümmern. Wer das mit seinem Karma ausmachen kann,  soll ruhig zugreifen.
> ...



Das beste Kommentar, was ich bis jetzut gelesen habe.
Besonders dies:


Alan Asleep schrieb:


> *PC Spieler (die angeblich intelligentere Gamer-Community)  demontieren weiter ihre eigene Plattform. *Wenn es möglich wäre Hardware zu saugen  würden es 80% garantiert auch machen.



Da müsste die Software auch eine Hardware sein.
z.B.: Die Software muss dann auf eine Smartcard (Wie bei Sky), die Daten kann man auch nicht auslesen, nur mit einer CAM entschlüssen, aber man kann die Daten nicht auslesen, dann bräuchte man statt DVD Laufwerk, ein CI-Slot.
Da müsste man noch auf der Smartkarte die Bandbreite begrenzen, dass Cardsharing nicht möglich wäre, wie bei SKY.


----------



## Alan Asleep (12. Februar 2011)

mangaman schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, ich kann nicht nachvollziehen was hier für ein Theater gemacht wird. Als ob Crysis 2 der einzige Titel wäre den es für PC gibt.
> Ach übrigens, Konsolenspiele gibts auch oft mal vor Release und da schreit auch keiner so rum.



Naja Crytek gehört mit vielleicht Valve und Blizzard zu den letzten PC-Unterstützern. Klar kommen noch andere Spiele AUCH fuer PC aber das sind alles miese Konsolenports.
Gerade Crytek war ob Leute das glauben oder nicht mitverantwortlich das  Graka-technologie gepushed wird und der Fortschritt weitergeht. Mit den  Konsolen haben wir jetzt ein volles Jahrzehnt Stillstand. Wenn's reicht.
PC wird in Zukunft dann halt ein paar MMORPGs haben und der Rest wird Casual Gaming und Microtransactions FreeToPlay sein.
Wenn wir glücklich sind wird es weiter so ein paar irre russische Developer geben die dann sowas wie Metro machen.

Und glaub mir, diese Companys wie EA haben nicht aufgehört primär für PC entwickeln weil sie einen irrationalen Hass auf PC Spieler haben (so wie die auf die Companies) sondern weil sie nach harten Fakten und Geld gehen. Und die Fakten zeigen nunmal ob man's wegdrängen will oder nicht das PC Spieler so viel raubkopieren wie niemand anders. Muss ja garnicht bedeuten das sie größere assoziale Arschlöcher sind, sondern vor allem weil es soviel leichter ist. Aber es gibt halt auch sowas wie sich mal zurückhalten und Anstand zeigen. Gerade wenn es um die Kronjuwelen geht.

Warum das jetzt bei diesem Leak so besonders ist? Wie gesagt es ist keine fertige Version. Stell Dir vor Du arbeitest mehrere Jahre mit Hingabe an etwas Kreativem. Sei es ein Film, Buch, Spiel, was auch immer. 
All Deine Puzzleteile fuer ein geiles Gesamtwerk liegen vor dir, Du musst es nur noch fertigmachen.
Dann reisst es Dir einer unter den Händen weg bevor Du überhaupt die Chance hast das ganze zu einem coolen Abschluss zu bringen. Derjenige zerrt Deine Arbeit vor die ganze Welt und die Magie mit der Du Dein Werk beseelen wolltest zerplatzt in tausenden schlechten Youtubevideos, falsch aufgesetzten Configs, nörgendeln Screenshots von offensichtlich unfertigen Stellen, vielen fehlenden Bausteinen und Bugs usw...

Versetzt Euch mal in deren Rolle. Die sind bestimmt geschockt bis ins Mark. Zum Schock das die Verkaufszahlen definitiv darunter leiden kommt dann auch noch das die Artists ihr Werk nicht mal so präsentieren konnten wie es gemeint war.
Naja Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## IsamuKatsumi (12. Februar 2011)

Deine Beiträge berühren einen richtig, Alan.
Ich wünschte es gäbe mehr Enduser, die deine Philosophie in sich tragen..
Es erhärtet sich der Gedanke einer untergehenden Gamergemeinschaft durch fehlenden Input.
Nichts neues, dennoch wieder ein "Nadelstich", um dich zu zitieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Februar 2011)

SteyrFuchzena

Zu dem Post:

Bedenken muss man aber auch, dass Crytek an dem Leak nicht ganz unschuldig ist. Sowas passiert den allermeisten anderen Entwicklern ja auch nicht. Ausserdem hats sowas auch schon bei Konsolengames gegeben. Beispiel Halo: Reach Halo: Reach-Leak: Microsoft droht mit Permabans - WinFuture.de

Ich würds also nicht ganz so verbissen sehen.


----------



## stolle80 (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich werde mir die Leakversion ziehen , aber erst wenn ich die orginale fertige Crysis2 gekauft habe !

Das habe ich genau so auch bei Crysis 1 gemacht.
Hab die Us-amerikanische Version , die deutsche Special Edition und die Maximum Edition + *die alte alpha.*

Warum? bestimmt nicht um jemanden zu schaden, sondern weil ich ein absoluter Crysis Fan bin und auch alles davon haben möchte.

Übrigens unterscheidet sich die alte Alpha Version wesentlich von der orginalen , spielt sich besser


----------



## Neodrym (12. Februar 2011)

> aber erst wenn ich die orginale fertige Crysis2 gekauft habe


 A little bit senseless?

Ich finds wiedermal traurig das die Gamer wieder an allem schuld sein sollen.
Wie ist die Datei den ins Internet gekommen? .. Durch Zauberhand? böse böse Hacker? .. ich denke doch nicht.

Also .. für meinen Verstand > Selber schuld!
Um es mal mit einem etwas anderem Ton anzuschlagen. Selbst ins Knie gefi**kt 

Wenn das Spiel jetzt nen Exklusiv Titel für die Konsolen wäre .. würden dann die Konsoleros sich ihre eigene Plattform zerstören?
Ich finds wirklich Schei*e das "wir" wieder daran schuld sein sollen.
Ich denke das ich die Version mir nicht besorgen werde weil 1.weis net mal wo es die gibt und 2.Wirds wahrscheinlich ein größeres Bugfest sein wie Teil 1.


----------



## stolle80 (12. Februar 2011)

habe auch alle Versionen bei mir installiert, bin halt ein absoluter Fan, was versteht man daran nicht?

Möchte mich nicht strafbar machen, ich glaube nicht das das jemanden intressiert wenn man sich eine Leakversion lange nachdem man sich die Fertige gekauft hat saugt oder?

Wenn ich spät von der Arbeit komme zocke ich die deutsche auf easy um halt Spass am ballern zu haben.
Wenn ich mal nen gemütlichen Abend habe zocke ich die US Version auf Delta und lasse mir Zeit.
Wenn ich Besuch habe dann zeige ich den leuten die Grafikpracht von Crysis in der Alpha.
du verstehst?

Bugfest? Geht eigentlich hab keine Probleme habe ja noch eine Version zusätzlich für Mods installiert

Hab extra eine 320 GB HDD nur für Crysis + Warhead + Crysis 2.


----------



## DrSin (12. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon eine leaked beta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/signed!

Warum iss mein Amazon UK deutsch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Februar 2011)

@ stolle 
wo gibts denn die alpha von crysis zum runterladen? wäre für meine crysis sammlung genial


----------



## stolle80 (12. Februar 2011)

hab sie irgendwann 2009 bei Rapidshare gezogen...
musstdu suchen Torrenst gibs on mass

Ein Kollege wollte mir auch schon 50 € dafür geben..

mach ich net


----------



## TheBrother (12. Februar 2011)

Wer wegen ner Beta Version das Spiel nicht kauft kann eh nicht geholfen werden. Soooo unglaublich werden die Auswirkungen auch nicht sein. Vielleicht gibts weniger Blindkäufe, das ist aber auch alles. Der größte Nachteil ist der Informationsfluss über Story, Screenshots, Gameplay usw. den jetzt Crytek nicht mehr kontrollieren kann. Vielleicht gibt es auch extra ansporn ein gut politertes Spiel abzuliefern das von der technischen Seite und auch vom Gameplay komplett überzeugt. Und wenn ich poliert meine dann meine ich Glänzend und so daß man sich drinn spiegeln kann 

Viel Interessanter ist wie es zu dem Leak kam. So ein developer Build muss ein Mitarbeiter geklaut und veröffentlicht haben. so leicht kommt man da nämlich nicht ran. Es gibt auch eine Kehrseite wenn man Leute zu "geil" auf was macht. Das legitimiert das ganze natürlich nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Februar 2011)

na dann werd ich ma rs durchschen^^

stimmt, der developer build ist ja auch mit den ganzen tools zum bearbeiten des spiels, z.b. FaceAnimation, geleakt worden.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab es nicht so verfolgt, aber gibt es eigentlich schon neue Infos zur PC Beta?


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich das schon höre das es nicht gerechtfertigt ist dass den PC Spielern in die Schuhe zu schieben. Klar sind die die es jetzt nutzen, runterladen und verteilen schuldig!
Egal wer das Ding zuerst ins Netz gestellt hat. Und wenn es der CEO von EA persönlich von seinem iphone geleaked hätte um allen zu zeigen wie uncool oder böse PC ist (so was von wirre Theorien da kommt einem das Grauen)

Jeder einzelne der das Torrent für eine kurze Zeit geseeded hat ist mitschuldig. Natürlich nur einen winzigen Teil, aber Kleinvieh macht aufeinandergestapelt halt auch viel Mist. Dass das hier keiner rafft. Echt witzig wie sich das durch jeden Bereich unserer Gesellschaft hindurchzieht.

"Aber die Tür war doch offen, da musste ich doch mal reingucken und es mitnehmen"
"Aber die anderen werfen ihren Muell doch auch einfach so weg"
"Aber es gibt doch noch so viel größere Stromverbraucher und Umweltsünder"
"Aber guck ma, die anderen fahren doch auch SUV, da macht einer mehr auch nix aus"
"Aber warum sollte ich ausgerechnet ehrlich sein, die Reichen und Mächtigen sinds doch auch nicht"
Aber, aber, aber...

Das sind alles nur mentale Ausreden um das eigene Gewissen zu beruhigen. Jeder der in einer Gesellschaft lebt, sollte spüren das er nicht nur sich selbst verantwortlich ist, sondern auch gegenüber anderen. Insbesondere wenn es sich um Teile der Gesellschaft handelt die er für sich wichtig erachtet. Manche sind halt keins von beidem.
 Ein großes Problem scheint immer dann vorzuliegen wenn etwas anonym ist. Wenn man raubkopiert sind es ja sowieso immer große, böse Konzerne denen man ja sowieso ein Schnippchen schlagen will. Die kleinen Studios die sofort stillgelegt werden wenn die Zahlen nicht stimmen sind da dann unwichtig. Die Leute hinter den Studios, die Familien der Angestellten ebenso unwichtig
Ich hab nix dagegen echten Aktionismus gegen tatsaechlich korrupte Konzerne gutzuheissen. Aber ma ehrlich Crytek ist ein privates mittelstaendiges Unternehmen. EA ist nur Vertriebspartner. Da schadet man direkt normalen Leuten.
Aber wie so oft auch in anderen Faellen, Menschen sind immer ultraleicht dazu in der Lage etwas unmoralisches zu tun wenn sie die Folgen nicht sehen müssen, weil sie zu weit weg sind (örtlich und zeitlich) oder wenn sie sich selbst davon überzeugen können das sie nur ein kleiner Fisch in einem verdorbenen Teich sind.

Fakt ist das sich die PC Spielergemeinde mal wieder selbst in den Fuss geschossen hat. Viel mehr Füße gibts jetzt nicht mehr. Viel Spaß beim Kriechen auf blutigen Stümpfen.So das wars jetzt mit meinem Wort zum Sonntag-Rant. Warum das Gelaber? Liegt nicht nur an dem Leak. Bin einfach schon eine ganze Weile sehr verärgert darüber das ich als "alter" Mann erleben muss wie eine sehr geliebte Ära langsam wegen Passivität und Ignoranz den Bach runtergeht.  Würde irgendwie am liebsten zum Tahirplatz nach Ägypten und da aufkehren helfen, die Leute da wollen wenigstens was gescheites aufbauen anstelle es durch Ich-AG denken einzureissen.


----------



## hl. Geist (13. Februar 2011)

@Alan:
Respekt, das hätte ich nicht besser sagen können, meine Rede  Ich bin zwar noch nicht soo alt, aber vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum ich meinen Idealismus noch nicht komplett aufgegeben habe... Jemand sollte sich bei Google einhacken und deinen Post auf die Startseite klatschen, das würde möglicherweise einige dazu animieren, ihr Hirn des öfteren mal einzuschalten.

Leute, brecht doch einfach mal aus dem Hamsterrad aus, die Welt hat viel mehr zu bieten als das dauernde "dem eigenen Schwanz nachjagen"!!!

So, das musste einfach mal gesagt werden... blabla.

Greetz!


----------



## Obsinnu (13. Februar 2011)

@Alan: Respekt! Du triffst glaub ich ziemlich genau das was allen ehrlichen PC-Spiel-Käufern auf dem Herzen liegt. 

Ich persönlich bin noch Schüler, habe außer Taschengeld keine finanziellen Mittel () aber werde trotzdem Crysis 2 kaufen, weil es mir das alles wert ist! Und ich glaube Alans Gedanken sollte sich wirklich jeder zu Herzen nehmen, egal ob ''Sauger'' oder ehrlicher Käufer! Denn so wie er es auf den Punkt bringt (''Auf blutigen Socken kriechen'' nur als Beispiel) hat es bisher keiner geschafft. Und sein Apell an Anstand und Moral und auch Ehrlichkeit den Entwicklern gegenüber ,die wie er schreibt am Wochenende hart arbeiten, sollte jeder hier ernstnehmen. Und ich sehe das mit dem Gerede á la ''Sind doch selber Schuld. Die Version muss ja auch irgendwie ins Netz gekommen sein und wenn sie einmal da ist nehm ich sie mir, bla bla bla'' auch als sehr bedenklich an, denn wenn man heutzutage danach geht kann ja jeder in den nächstbesten Supermarkt gehen und sich einfach was einstecken, gehen und sagen: ''Das lag ja schon da und keiner hat was gesagt als ich's genommen habe.''. Und sowas gehört sich nicht! Und an alle die sich diese ''Nicht mal Beta'' gesaugt haben, nennt bitte einen vernünftigen Grund für euer Handeln damit man euch versteht!

MfG Obsinnu


----------



## Woodcore (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Crysis Fans,

seit Jahren ist Crysis die Referenz unter den Shootern und zeigt was alles möglich ist. Und natürlich ist die Erwartung an Crysis2 riesig! Obwohl ich Crysis2 bereits bestellt habe würde ich diese "unfertige Vorversion" anspielen.
Wenn ezwas ins Netz gestellt wird, dann muss man es als veröffentlich ansehen. Ob man dieses vermeintliche Fiasko als solches werten muss wird sich noch zeigen. Ich bertrachte es als unfreiwillige Demo die im richtigen Moment (aus meiner Sicht) bei den Crysis Enthusiasten gelandet ist. Eine Minderheit die sich das Spiel so oder so kauft.
Ganz klar is natürlich das es nichts ärgerlicheres für eine Firma wie Crytek gibt wenn einem ein Teil der Kontrolle entrissen wird.
Ich für meinen Teil denke dass der Schaden sich in Grenzen halten wird wenn das Spiel die Erwartungen der Gamer trifft, anders sieht es aus wenn das Spiel nicht gut ist......

Woodcore


----------



## nyso (13. Februar 2011)

Obsinnu schrieb:


> Und an alle die sich diese ''Nicht mal Beta'' gesaugt haben, nennt bitte einen vernünftigen Grund für euer Handeln damit man euch versteht!
> 
> MfG Obsinnu



Ich sauge die "Nicht mal Beta" gerade, wobei ich doch stark überlege abzubrechen nachdem ich von den ganzen Bugs gehört habe. Aber das ist ja eine andere Geschichte.

Ich bin riesiger Crysis-Fan, ich liebe diesen Nanosuite, und ich kann es einfach nicht mehr abwarten. Ich habe knapp 200h im Multiplayer gespielt, und den Singleplayer bei Crysis und Warhead mehrmals auf Delta durch.

Und natürlich bin ich Vorbesteller, kann die Demo und den Release kaum noch abwarten. 
Jetzt bietet sich mir die Gelegenheit das Spiel vor Release zu spielen, kostenlos, ohne das ich jemandem Schade, da ich das Spiel zum Vollpreis zum Release kaufe, egal ob mir diese "Nicht mal Beta" nun gefällt oder nicht.
Ich freue mich viel zu sehr auf den Multiplayer als das ich auch nur einen weiteren Tag warten will

Ich kann Alan Asleep in sehr vielen Punkten voll zustimmen, und was er da predigt ist etwas was man sich nur wünschen kann.
Nur die Tatsache das ich mir dieses Ding lade macht mich noch lange nicht unmoralisch. 



Einen Punkt habe ich noch. Das Hauptproblem ist die Anonymität im Netz, aber gerade die ist sehr wichtig.
Ob es nun saugen ist, oder trollen, betrügen, was auch immer. Alleine hier im Forum gibt es zig Beispiele dafür, was die Anonymität alles bewirken kann. Viele würden sich anders Verhalten wenn sie nicht Anonym wären.

Andererseits ist es sehr wichtig, anonym zu sein.
Gestern schrieb mir jemand auf der Steam-Freundesliste, "Also S.... heißt du also mit Nachnahmen, aha"
Ich nur, "WTF?!?" Woher kannte der jetzt meinen Nachnahmen?? Der geht doch niemanden was an! 
Und dann hat er es mir gesagt. Facebook Jetzt kann jeder rausfinden wie der liebe nyso mit vollem Namen heißt und wo er genao wohnt, denn mein Name ist sehr selten, und ich bin in weiter Entfernung der einzige der so heißt. Meine Frau und die beiden Kinder mal außen vor
Das ist etwas was mir jetzt gar nicht passt, irgendwie. Es macht ein seltsames Gefühl im Bauch.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Februar 2011)

Versteh ich nicht Nyso, gerade als riesiger Crysis Fan würde ich mir dieses Beta Ding nicht ziehen. Warum willst du ein unfertiges verbuggtes Produkt ansehen? Grade als Fan würde ich mir das nicht antun. Nach dem Release und dem Durchspielen hab ich im Rahmen des Fanseins Verständnis dafür, aber jetzt? Du tust dir doch damit selber keinen Gefallen. Du ruinierst du dein eigenes Spielerlebnis. 

Früher war das mit den Raubkopien ein kleineres Problem.Vor 10 Jahren wurde auf dem Schulhof gehandelt und es gab zumindest eine Person, die das Spiel im Original besitzen musste.
Jetzt wird das gezogen was geht und bis die Leitung glüht und es werden unfertige Betas ins Internet gestellt, Spiele aus dem Presswerk geklaut, von Testern online gestellt usw. Ich würde da kein Spiel mehr entwickeln für den PC. Wenn man seine Konsole moddet, dann verliert man die Garantie und braucht ein bißchen technisches Verständnis. Beim PC heißt es nur runterladen, entpacken, cracken. Da würde ich auch keine geschätzten 20 Millionen in die Entwicklung einer eigenen Engine + Entwicklung des Spiel investieren.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Fakt ist das sich die PC Spielergemeinde mal wieder selbst in den Fuss geschossen hat.



Man sollte aber auch festhalten, das der gleiche Mist auch mit der Konsolenversion hätte passieren können, oder glaubst du da hätte niemand das Ding online gestellt?

Im Grunde genommen ist es nur wieder ärgerlich, das es die PC-Version erwischt hat, obwohl es auf jeder Plattform möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## e$cape (13. Februar 2011)

Das Game geht im LAN-Modus (Hmachi) gerade wo wir heute ne lan gemacht haben hatte es einer auf der platte wenn wer bock hat zu zocken bitte melden.


----------



## Dre (13. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 wurde von Anfang an Cross-Plattform entwickelt.
Die Cry-Engine 3 wird in den kommenden Jahren zigfach für andere Games lizensiert werden.

Diese beiden Faktoren sind bestimmend für den finanziellen Erfolg und das Überleben von Crytek.

Weder geschmälerte Verkaufszahlen von "Crysis 2" durch die bösen Torrentleecher, noch eine geleakte Beta werden diesen armen, kleinen "Mittelstand-Betrieb" in den Ruin treiben.

Populistische Hetzreden gegen den Sittenverfall der Gesellschaft, geprägt durch geradezu fanatistischen Idealismus mögen ja im Kern der Wahrheit entsprechen, können aber im 21ten Jahrhundert von pragmatischen Realisten höchstens belächelt werden.

Breaking News today: Es gibt Kriege wegen Öl, Kinderschänder, Wale sterben, Crysis 2 wurde auf piracy-sites geleaked und der chinesische Sack Reis.

/yawn


----------



## STSLeon (13. Februar 2011)

Was ist den bitte ein pragmatischer Realist? Frei übersetzt: Ich kann es, also mache ich es? 

Für den Entwickler von Titan Quest hat es gereicht, der ist Pleite gegangen weil sich das Spiel mitunter von Raubkopien nicht verkauft hat. Dabei war es sogar ein relativ gutes Spiel.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Was ist den bitte ein pragmatischer Realist? Frei übersetzt: Ich kann es, also mache ich es?
> 
> Für den Entwickler von Titan Quest hat es gereicht, der ist Pleite gegangen weil sich das Spiel mitunter von Raubkopien nicht verkauft hat. Dabei war es sogar ein relativ gutes Spiel.


Die geleakte Version von Crysis ist aber kein Vergleich. Die Versin ist ja noch total unfertig. Ich glaube, dass jeder, der sich die jetzt zieht, entweder sowieso vorhat, sich das Original zu kaufen oder das original sowieso zu saugen. Sprich, keine Käuferabnahme, bzw. Saugerzuhname. Ich sehen es eher im künstlerischen Aspekt kritisch, sich diese leaked zu holen als im finanziellen. Den Entwicklern wird nun die Chance geraubt, uns ein fertiges und geniales Spiel zu präsentieren. Stattdessen nur ein unfertiges, total verbuggtes und grafisch unvollständige Spiel (DX9). Ich selbst habe überlegt, mir die leaked zu holen. Aber Crysis 2 würde ich mir auch so holen. Ich habe mich aber dazu entschieden, es nicht zu tun. Schließlich will ich ja auch in keinen unfertigen Kinofilm. Beim fertigen Film würde ich die Geschichte ja schon kennen und das wär extrem blöd.

@Alan und dre: Auch wen du Alan in deinen Kernaussagen richtig liegst, ich muss dre's Meinung unterschreiben.

Die Hersteller sollten sich mal andere Kopierschutzmechanismen überlegen, oder mit special Content bei der original Version locken. Und nicht mit  unfertigen Spiele (siehe Black Ops) den am Releasetag ehrlichen Käufer als zahlenden Betatester ausnutzen. Und mit besseren Kopierschutzmechanismen meine ich nicht so ein Krampf wie dauerhafte Internetverbinung. Es fehlt eine richtige Innovation. Sowas wie die hier angesprochene Karte, die man ähnlich wie bei Sky braucht, um Fernseh zu schauen. Diese Innovation wird entscheiden, ob sich der PC als Spieleplattform halten werden kann (und damit meine ich richtige Spiele und nicht solche Minigames, in denen alle eine riesen Zukunft sehen). Nicht entscheident ist der Raubkopierer, denn ihn wird es immer geben, der Mensch ist nunmal egoistisch und kapitalgeil und wenn er etwas kostenlos bekommen kann, wird er es sich auch holen. Da helfen auch die noch so größten Standpauken von Alan und Co nicht, die Raubkopierer bockt null. Wäre der Mensch nicht so wie er ist, hätte der Kommunismus auch sicher Zukunft gehabt, aber wir wissen ja alle, was draus geworden ist.


----------



## riotmilch (13. Februar 2011)

Dre schrieb:


> Breaking News today: *Es gibt Kriege wegen Öl, Kinderschänder, Wale sterben,* Crysis 2 wurde auf piracy-sites geleaked und der chinesische Sack Reis.





Ich verstehe dieses Mimimi auch nicht.
Es gibt wirklich schlimmeres auf der Welt und hier kommen die Moralaposteln...... 
Ich meine ne News isses wert und mich würden auch die Hintergründe interessieren, aber was hier teilweise abgeht schlägt HaRT(L)z4 Tv um Welten!


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dieses Mimimi auch nicht.
> Es gibt wirklich schlimmeres auf der Welt und hier kommen die Moralaposteln......
> Ich meine ne News isses wert und mich würden auch die Hintergründe interessieren, aber was hier teilweise abgeht schlägt HaRT(L)z4 Tv um Welten!


Es geht um die Zukunft von Computerspielen, und damit verbunden die Zukunft von vielen Arbeitsplätzen, von Hardwareverkäufern, von Moddern, die keinen Sinn mehr sehen, sich eine Gamingmaschiene zu bauen, uf der man dann eh nichts spielen kann und auch um mein lieblings Forum, nämlich dieses Forum hier, das nicht umsonst PC GAMES Hardware heißt. Ohne Games kann das Forum schließen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Fakt ist das sich die PC Spielergemeinde mal wieder selbst in den Fuss geschossen hat. Viel mehr Füße gibts jetzt nicht mehr. Viel Spaß beim Kriechen auf blutigen Stümpfen.



Halt ich jetzt aber für arg dramatisiert. Das ist ein Computerspiel. Man kanns auch übertreiben. Manche machen, als ob die Welt unterginge... Vielleicht mal den PC öfter ausmachen und raus vor die Tür.

In den Fuß geschossen hat sich Crytek schließlich selbst. Man konnte doch davon ausgehen, dass die "Spielergemeinde" für bzw. geleakte Screenshots den Heiland am Kreuz sowie ihre Mutter, Töchter und Ehefrauen verkaufen würden.

Was dann mit nem koplett gelekaten Spiel passiert, sieht man jetzt. War ja KAUM vorauszuahnen. 

Hat Crysis halt Pech gehabt. Müssen sie halt zukünftig mehr in die Datensicherheit investieren. In anderen Firmen funktioniert dies ja auch. Soll jetzt nicht hämisch klingen, aber wenn ich etwas mit so großer Priorität entwickle und wirtschaftlich davon abhängig bin, muss ich auch für den Schutz sorgen. Gerade mit dem Wissen, dass sich die Zocker für den Leak zerfleischen werden. Wofür es in der Vergangenheit auch schon genügend beispiele gab. Kann also keiner so tun, als ob ihn das Gebotene jetzt überrascht.


----------



## riotmilch (13. Februar 2011)

Und trotzdem gibt es schlimmere Sachen 
Und wie schon gesagt, Crytek wirds auch nach dem Leak noch geben :>


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

tja abwarten villeicht kommt ja noch mal was in den news. Ich denke jenachdem auf welche Weiße und unter welchen umständen die Vers. ins i-net gelangt ist werden hier noch einige Leute ihre meinung ändern. Villeicht wars ja ganz anders als alle denken. PR-Aktion von Crytek oder Leck innerhalb der Firma sind schließlich nur 2 von hunderten Möglichkeiten.

@ Scholle_Satt 
Wozu bist du in diesem Forum wenn du dich anscheinend der Plattform PC wenig verbunden fühlst? Ob "nur" ein Computerspiel hin oder her es ist für viele eine weitaus größere Nachricht als die Unruhen in Ägypten. Jedem das Seine.


----------



## nyso (13. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Ob "nur" ein Computerspiel hin oder her es ist für viele eine weitaus größere Nachricht als die Unruhen in Ägypten. Jedem das Seine.



Ganz ehrlich, sowas ist doch nurnoch Krank! Bei den Unruhen wurden etwa 300 Ägypter getötet, echte Menschen wie du und ich, mit Familie etc., und du findest die Nachrichten über SPIELE wichtiger? Da fehlen mir echt die Worte, wie weit manche schon an der Realität vorbeileben.

Ich dachte ich bin schlimm mit meinem virtuellen Dasein, aber das setzt dem ganzen echt die Krone auf!


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, sowas ist doch nurnoch Krank! Bei den Unruhen wurden etwa 300 Ägypter getötet, echte Menschen wie du und ich, mit Familie etc., und du findest die Nachrichten über SPIELE wichtiger? Da fehlen mir echt die Worte, wie weit manche schon an der Realität vorbeileben.
> 
> Ich dachte ich bin schlimm mit meinem virtuellen Dasein, aber das setzt dem ganzen echt die Krone auf!



So ungefähr dass wollte ich sagen!


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

uuuuuuuuh und was hat das ganze mit mir zutun? Außerdem ists mir nicht egal aber sowas hab ich auch nie behauptet.


----------



## aifz4b (13. Februar 2011)

Wisst ihr ob man Crysis 2 auf der PS3 zu viert im Splitscreen zoggn kann? also so wie bei MW1/2 oder Black Ops?´

Noch ne andere Frage: Killzone 3 und Crysis 2 haben doch ungefähr die gleiche Story oder?


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

_Populistische Hetzreden gegen den Sittenverfall der Gesellschaft,  geprägt durch geradezu fanatistischen Idealismus mögen ja im Kern der  Wahrheit entsprechen, können aber im 21ten Jahrhundert von pragmatischen  Realisten höchstens belächelt werden.

Breaking News today: Es gibt Kriege wegen Öl, Kinderschänder, Wale  sterben, Crysis 2 wurde auf piracy-sites geleaked und der chinesische  Sack Reis._ 

Pragmatische Realisten? Was soll das denn sein? Leute die immer auf den Status Quo pochen wie unsere Merkel? Die wissen doch nicht mal was Anstand, Ehre und Visionen sind wenn man ihnen die Lexikonseite vorm Gesicht aufschlaegt. Das sind genau so Leute die 30 Jahre den Diktator in Ägypten gestützt haben. Weil, war ja das pragmatisch realistische, gell?

Das ist genau das was ich gemeint habe. Mein Punkt ist anscheinend über viele Köpfe hinweggerast.
Redet Euer Tun nur klein. Och, hier mal ein paar Mp3s, stört doch keinen. Der fette Rapper in LA hat doch sowieso schon genug dicke Autos vor seinem Mansion stehen. Dann nehmen wir hier nochmal ein paar Spiele mit, was interessiert mich deren Entwickler und ob die pleite gehen.
Leute die mit solchen Vorstellungen später in die Politik oder Wirtschaft gehen, sind genau die die dann solche Olkriege, Kinderschänderei oder in sonst einer Form die Welt mit ihrem Schmarotzertum aussaugen.

Es geht ums Prinzip. Ist der eigene Wertekern erst mal ruiniert, dann schändet es sich halt ganz unbeschwert.

Wartet es nur ab, bald bricht die Entertainmentindustrie sowieso zusammen weil die Profite fehlen. Dann können sich endlich wieder alle mit der echten Welt beschäftigen.
Leute, ich will nicht wie der heilige Moralapostel von der Kanzel reden. Jeder kann das für sich selbst ausmachen. Am Ende muss man sowieso nur mit sich selbst im Reinen sein. Wenn Ihr es als FANS vor Euch verantworten könnt die zu ruinieren, nur zu.

Eine gute Analogie vielleicht noch: Ihr seit Fans von nem Sportclub. Geht regelmäßig ins Stadion. Eines Tages merkt ihr das da eines der Tore immer offen steht. Also warum nicht immer durch die Seitentür ins Stadion und sich still und leise am Ticket kaufen vorbeimogeln. Stört ja keinen oder? Ich mein, die Tür war sowieso schon offen, die anderen zahlen ja noch, da macht einer mehr oder weniger nix aus. Das spricht sich rum und immer mehr "Fans" gehen kostenlos rein. Die Ticketeinnahmen sinken, der Club kann keine Talente mehr verpflichten, geht pleite, das Stadion verkommt und die "Fans" des Clubs müssen dann halt zum nächsten weiterziehen. Hat aber halt irgendwie was von Heuschreckenplage.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

naja ganz so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht. Außerdem glaube ich nicht das ich durch kinobesuche und Bluray kauf direkt die Entwickler unterstüzte und damit am leben halte bzw. die Entstehung von Vortsetzungen begünstige.

Ein Beispiel: Far Cry 1 War absolut Geil und hat ne Menge Kohle eingebracht. Das Game wurde aber relativ wenig schwarzkopiert. Far Cry 2 war dann komischerweise total Schei*e und 1 Tag nach Release war das Game zu tausenden zum load zu finden. Ein Flop auf ganzer Linie erst recht wenn man bedenkt das man für 50€ so ein Mist bekommen hat. Dagegen ist Crysis ja noch um einiges bekannter also dürfte der Schaden wohl zu gering sein um Crytek ernsthaft in die Enge zu treiben.


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> naja ganz so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht. Außerdem glaube ich nicht das ich durch kinobesuche und Bluray kauf direkt die Entwickler unterstüzte und damit am leben halte bzw. die Entstehung von Vortsetzungen begünstige.



Vielleicht solltest Du mal weg vom Glauben und hin zu rationalem Denken.
Hast Du Dich mal mit der Filmindustrie beschäftigt? In LA werden fast keine Filme mehr gedreht weil es zu teuer geworden ist. Einfach zu riskant.
Es gibt quasi nur noch Riesenproduktionen und totalen Billigdreck. Dazwischen ist tote Hose. Die typischen B-Movies oder Filme mit ca. 10-60Millionen Dollar Budget gibt es fast nicht mehr genau weil soviele Leute kopieren und es sich nicht mehr rentiert.
http://blogs.westword.com/backbeat/piechartpiracy.jpg
Ich würde sogar argumentieren das all die Leute die Filme so beherzt saugen und ziehen sogar dafür sorgen, das Studios auf Nummer Sicher gehen wollen und nur noch idiotische Fortsetzungen drehen.
Die unterstützen den Trend das kleine Studios pleite gehen und von grossen gefressen werden.
Ma ehrlich, wer hat MOON tatsächlich im Kino gesehen heh? Glaub mir jede Kinokarte geht da in Teilen direkt an das kleine Studio.
Genauso wie bei Spielen. Wenn Crytek jetzt zum Beispiel schwach genug wird wegen des Leaks, dann wird EA die aufschlucken und als internes Studio handhaben, dann kannst Du sicher sein das dann aber vorbei ist mit den coolen Titeln. Schau Dir doch an was Activision mit seinen Studios gemacht hat.
Immer so geil wie sich dann die Leute beschweren dabei sind sie mitschuld am ganzen. 



NZHALKO schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: Far Cry 1 War absolut Geil und hat ne Menge Kohle eingebracht. Das Game wurde aber relativ wenig schwarzkopiert. Far Cry 2 war dann komischerweise total Schei*e und 1 Tag nach Release war das Game zu tausenden zum load zu finden. Ein Flop auf ganzer Linie erst recht wenn man bedenkt das man für 50€ so ein Mist bekommen hat. Dagegen ist Crysis ja noch um einiges bekannter also dürfte der Schaden wohl zu gering sein um Crytek ernsthaft in die Enge zu treiben.



Oh ja was ist denn das für ein Vergleich. Far Cry war 2004, da gab es das massenhafte Torrenten noch garnicht (jedenfalls nicht in dem Ausmaß). Im Gegensatz zu 4 jahre später.
Also völlig hinfällig die Aussage.
Und natürlich denkt jeder das sein individuell angerichteter Schaden zu gering ist um aufzufallen und hofft das er generell nicht auffällt weil er sich nur einreiht in eine lange anonyme Schlange von Saugern.
Aber wie schon ausführlich dargelegt ist diese Mentalität genau die die aufgebaute Systeme wie Gesellschaften von innen kaputt frisst. Stell Dir mal Krebszellen vor. Wenn die denken könnten, dann dächte sich jede einzeln bestimmt auch: "Och ich kleine miese Zelle, was kann ich schon anrichten, ich schade nicht genug um da aufzufallen".

Ich will Euch Jungens und Mädels doch nicht ein schlechtes Gewissen machen das Eure Musiksammlungen vermutlich zu 90% komplett illegal gesaugt sind, das die Serien die Ihr schaut alle Torrents sind, die Filme alle DVDrips usw... Aber man könnte wenigstens manchmal kurz innehalten und überlegen was man da macht. Bzw. nicht alles über den selben Saugerkamm scheren und überlegen wen man unterstützen sollte und warum. Da gibt es bestimmt den einen oder anderen Musiker der (man glaubt es nicht) doch was abkriegt wenn sich sein Album verkauft.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

Ach ja? und warum bitteschön sind dann einige der besten und beliebtesten Movies ever ausgerechnet in den letzten 3 Jahren gemacht worden wo doch alle kein Geld mehr haben?

Zu Far Cry kann ich nur sagen das es noch ein dutzend ander möglichkeiten gibt an Schwarzkopien ranzukommen außer nur die allseits beliebten aber dennoch ätzenden torrents. Allein die "echten Raubkopien" per DVD Brennen usw. haben damals den Warez Markt dominiert und trotzdem war der andrang relativ flau.


----------



## Dre (13. Februar 2011)

Dear Alan,

freilich ist der digitale Datenraub nicht schön. Natürlich gibt es Firmen die daran zugrunde gehen/gingen. Siehe das gute Beispiel Diablo-Clon meines Nachredners.

Aber wir sind doch immer noch im Crysis 2 Leak Topic oder? Wird Crytek an dem Leak zu Grunde gehen? Nein! Wird Crytek an den in naher Zukunft ausbleibenden Umsätzen wegen Raubkopiererei von Crysis 2 untergehen? Nein! 

Warum? Cross-Plattform + Cryengine 3 Lizenzen. 

Warscheinlich hast du das aber vorhin einfach überlesen 

Anstand, Ehre, Visionen propagierst du? Offtopic und Bild Zeitung Niveau. Mehr fällt mir dazu echt nicht ein.

Ich versuchs mal mit ner Ägypten Analogie, die scheinst du zu mögen.

Was du hier tust ist, als würde man in einem Ägypten - Übergang zu demokratischer Regierung?-Topic anfangen dich über die bösen westlichen Unterdrücker, (buh america!111) zu brüskieren, weil die ja bekanntlich sowieso an allem Schuld sind.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

Außerdem ist es ein Crytek Markenzeichen nach erscheinen des Haupttitels den Markt weiterhin mit "neuereungen" zu versorgen um die Gamepräsenz aktuell zu halten. Auf Far Cry 1 folgte Fra Cry 1 Instincts, auf Crysis 1 folgte Crysis Warhead. Klar das Titel schnell in den Hintergund rückebn wenn nicht dauernd Apps in welcher Form auf immer erscheinen.


----------



## Gandalf2210 (13. Februar 2011)

ja klar, es entsteht ja auch so ein riiiiesen schaden durch illegale Spiele downloads und das hier PCGH so einen auf Moral Apostel machen muss kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Schon mal mit ner gecrackten Version von IRGEND einem SPiel online gespielt? solange das nicht geht wird sich das spiel eh nur jemand runterladen, der es offline spielen will und dafür eh kein Geld ausgeben würde.
Meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

Kennst du zum Beispiel Call of Duty 4, da gibt es massenweise gecrackte Server. Und ich glaub es gibt noch sehr viele andere Spiele, wo dass möglich ist.


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es ein Crytek Markenzeichen nach erscheinen des Haupttitels den Markt weiterhin mit "neuereungen" zu versorgen um die Gamepräsenz aktuell zu halten. Auf Far Cry 1 folgte Fra Cry 1 Instincts, auf Crysis 1 folgte Crysis Warhead. Klar das Titel schnell in den Hintergund rückebn wenn nicht dauernd Apps in welcher Form auf immer erscheinen.



Google doch mal bevor Du was schreibst.
Far Cry 2 wie auch Far Cry Instincts hatten nichts aber auch garnichts mit Crytek zu tun. Das kam von Ubisoft nachdem sich Crytek von Ubisoft gelöst hatte.
Crytek hat den Erfolg von FarCry genutzt um finanziell unabhängig zu werden, die IP für Far Cry wurde an Ubisoft übertragen um unabhängig zu werden und sich Publisher raussuchen zu können. Und ja dasselbe kann auch mit Crysis passieren. Glaub mir keiner will Crysis Sequels im Activision Stil, also seelenloses Rausklotzen von einem Sequel nach dem anderen. Aber genau sowas passiert wenn ein Studio gegen den Publisher verliert.

@Dre: Mit meinem Wort zum Sonntags-Rant hab ich nur versucht mal einen größeren Bogen zu spannen. Leute müssen einfach sehen das kleine Aktionen im Großen und Ganzen widerhallen. Und ja selbst die dumme unachtsam weggeworfene und vorher gekaufte Dose Cola zählt. Das ist ein typisches Merkmal des Menschen das er einfach nicht über seinen tellerrand blicken will oder kann. Wenn wir das könnten, also das Große Ganze jenseits von typischen niederen Selbstinteressen zu verstehen, dann könnten wir gesellschaftsmäßig eine Stufe aufsteigen. So wie es jetzt ist, verharren wir im Dilemma. Google mal Tragedy of the Commons.
Aber klar ist für einen Crysis 2 Leak Thread wohl ein wenig zu hochgegriffen.
Aber der folgende Gedankenweg sollte zumindest unstrittig sein: Ja es schadet, ja es wird zukünftige EA oder Crytek PC Projekte beeinflussen, ja es wird also auch PC Hardware und Gaming schaden, es könnte im Endeffekt sogar der Seite hier schaden.


----------



## Dre (13. Februar 2011)

Ja ich denke das kann man so stehen lassen. 

Ich schätze deinen Enthusiasmus, neige aber (leider?) dazu mich eher mit Gegenbenheiten abzufinden als Energie in die Unverbesserlichkeit der Menschheit zu stecken. 

Kommt wohl mit dem Älterwerden. Poor me


----------



## Standeck (13. Februar 2011)

Dre schrieb:


> Dear Alan,
> 
> freilich ist der digitale Datenraub nicht schön. Natürlich gibt es Firmen die daran zugrunde gehen/gingen. Siehe das gute Beispiel Diablo-Clon meines Nachredners.
> 
> ...



Ich finde Alan hat absolut recht in allem was er sagt! Es geht hier schlicht darum das hier von dem Entwickler, der nachweislich die grafisch und technologisch besten Spiele auf den Markt bringt und den PC im Gegensatz zu anderen nicht stiefmütterlich behandelt, eine Beta Version geleakt ist auf die sich wieder mal alle Idioten drauf stürzen weil sie ihre Gier nicht im Zaum halten können. Und damit schlicht und ergreifend den PC Spiele Markt entscheidend gefährden!!!! Denn EA ist der Geldgeber für Crytek, und denen ist der PC nicht so wichtig wie Crytek. Sollte die Crysis 2 PC Version ein Flop werden aufgrund des Leaks wird es halt bald keine gescheiten PC Spiele mehr geben. Kein Spiel mehr das deine Graka fordert und dich mit schöner Grafik und Technik verwöhnt.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man sich darüber auch noch freuen kann! Und manche hier geilen sich auch noch auf damit das Spiel schon gezogen zu haben. Wann werdet ihr in der Früh in den Kindergarten gebracht? Holt euch eure Mama um zwei immer pünktlich ab?

Furchtbar einfach nur. Ich habe mir noch nie ein Spiel schwarz kopiert. Alle diejenigen die ziehen beschweren sich über harte DRM Restriktionen und andere Dinge und ziehen sich fröhlich dann die gecrackte Version aus "Rache" an dem "bösen" Publisher. Bei EA und Ubisoft und Crytek arbeiten Menschen die auch zurecht ihr Geld haben wollen für die Arbeit die sie erledigen. Und um ihre Werke vor solchen A...Geigen zu schützen bringen sie halt diese Systeme ein und verärgern damit ungewollt die ehrlichen Leute die sich in Zukunft auf noch weniger gute PC Versionen freuen dürfen. Danke.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ich finde Alan hat absolut recht in allem was er sagt! Es geht hier schlicht darum das hier von dem Entwickler, der nachweislich die grafisch und technologisch besten Spiele auf den Markt bringt und den PC im Gegensatz zu anderen nicht stiefmütterlich behandelt, eine Beta Version geleakt ist auf die sich wieder mal alle Idioten drauf stürzen weil sie ihre Gier nicht im Zaum halten können. Und damit schlicht und ergreifend den PC Spiele Markt entscheidend gefährden!!!! Denn EA ist der Geldgeber für Crytek, und denen ist der PC nicht so wichtig wie Crytek. Sollte die Crysis 2 PC Version ein Flop werden aufgrund des Leaks wird es halt bald keine gescheiten PC Spiele mehr geben. Kein Spiel mehr das deine Graka fordert und dich mit schöner Grafik und Technik verwöhnt.
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man sich darüber auch noch freuen kann! Und manche hier geilen sich auch noch auf damit das Spiel schon gezogen zu haben. Wann werdet ihr in der Früh in den Kindergarten gebracht? Holt euch eure Mama um zwei immer pünktlich ab?
> 
> Furchtbar einfach nur. Ich habe mir noch nie ein Spiel schwarz kopiert. Alle diejenigen die ziehen beschweren sich über harte DRM Restriktionen und andere Dinge und ziehen sich fröhlich dann die gecrackte Version aus "Rache" an dem "bösen" Publisher. Bei EA und Ubisoft und Crytek arbeiten Menschen die auch zurecht ihr Geld haben wollen für die Arbeit die sie erledigen. Und um ihre Werke vor solchen A...Geigen zu schützen bringen sie halt diese Systeme ein und verärgern damit ungewollt die ehrlichen Leute die sich in Zukunft auf noch weniger gute PC Versionen freuen dürfen. Danke.



 Wer sagt, dass die geleakte Beta zu einem Flop von Crysis 2 führt? Die geleakte Version hätte genauso gut auch für die Konsole geklaut werden können. War halt Pech für die PC-Partei. Ich kenne genug Leute, die sich die Beta für die Konsole ebenfalls gezogen hätten. Wenns keine PC Spiele mehr geben sollte, wie du befürchtest, dann stürtzen sich die ganzen Sauger von PC Spiele auf die Konsolen und die lassen sich ebenfalls gut, wenn auch etwas schwerer wie beim PC, hacken.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

fällt aber immer wieder auf das die PCler zuallererst die dummen sind. Zudem haben die Konsolen immer vor uns die Games in der Hand. Bei einem Game (glaube das war GTA SA) warn es sogar 3 Monate zwischen dem Konsolen und dem PC Release


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (13. Februar 2011)

Manche tun gerade so als würde die gesamte Zukunft des PC Spielemarktes von Crytek abhängen. Einem Half Life 2 hatte es damals auch nicht geschadet. Warten wir erst mal ab wie sich die ganze Sache entwickelt 

@edit

Btw, den Konsoleros ihr "Crysis"-Baby trifft es im Moment auch ganz Dicke:

Killzone 3 Leaked as Torrent


----------



## Standeck (13. Februar 2011)

Natürlich hast Du recht das für die Konsole genauso kopiert werden würde. Aber das ändert nichts daran das das die PC Plattform beschädigt. Und ich bin ein PC Spieler aus Leidenschaft und es macht mir einfach große Sorgen das wir immer mehr benachteiligt werden. Und dann passiert das was Alan genau sagt: Die PC Spieler sägen an dem Ast auf dem sie sitzen. Und das ist einfach bedauerlich weil jeder meint das was er tut wäre ok und macht keinen Unterschied weil ja sowieso andere das auch tun würden usw.

Wir brauchen einfach ne andere Kultur in der Gesellschaft die weg geht von der gratis Mentalität. Aber das ist wohl eine Utopie.

@NZHalko: Die PC Version von GTA 4 hat ziemlich lange gebraucht. Und von Read Dead Redemption PC werden wir wohl nur träumen dürfen. Irgendwann hassen die Publisher und Entwickler einfach die PC Plattform weil ihre Spiele nur noch kopiert werden. Das würde mir auch so gehen als Entwickler wenn alle mein Werk ziehen würden. Das wäre es mir lieber zu sehen das es einfach ein Flop ist und deshalb nicht verkauft wird als das ich mit ansehen muß wie oft ich es evtl. hätte verkaufen können.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Februar 2011)

Thema "Schaden": Bei Amazon schoss das Spiel in den vergangenen Tagen geradezu in den Himmel (Vorbestellungen). Letzte Woche noch im 30er-Bereich, stieg es am Freitag auf den 15. Platz und ist nun bei Platz 7 angelangt. Ein Werbeeffekt ist nicht zu leugnen. Gut so. Je mehr Leute es vorbestellen, desto besser.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2011)

Offenbar habe ich den Wert einer Demoversion unterschätzt - dass nur noch mehr Leute dieses Spiel vorbestellen hätte ich persönlich nie gedacht. Dieser Leak ist die beste Werbung die es gibt. Er wäre nicht nötig gewesen, hätte es schon früher eine Demoversion gegeben. (XBox und PC Demo zu selben Zeit wäre fair gewesen)

Die Frage ist nur, ob Crytek und EA das auch so sehen.


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2011)

Die Leaked Crysis Version wurde aber schon sehr oft runtergeladen wenn man sich mal Statistiken auf Rapidshare bzw. klicks auf die Links in bestimmten Tauschbörsen anschaut.


----------



## Standeck (13. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Thema "Schaden": Bei Amazon schoss das Spiel in den vergangenen Tagen geradezu in den Himmel (Vorbestellungen). Letzte Woche noch im 30er-Bereich, stieg es am Freitag auf den 15. Platz und ist nun bei Platz 7 angelangt. Ein Werbeeffekt ist nicht zu leugnen. Gut so. Je mehr Leute es vorbestellen, desto besser.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das klingt doch gut. Dann könnte sich alles noch zum guten wenden. Ich freu mich schon wie Sau auf das Spiel!

Man sieht das Interesse daran ist groß: Weiß keine News bei PCGH zu der es ähnlich viele Comments gegeben hat wie zu dieser.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Februar 2011)

45.000 Hits an einem WE ist schon verdammt viel.


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Sorry aber das ist einfach ne dreiste Ausrede das das jetzt eine gute Werbung ist. Für jeden der dadurch als Käufer geworben wird verlieren sie mindestens 3 die nach dem Durchkauen der Beta und dem rum-braggen wie geil sie sind dann nach einem Monat keine Lust mehr haben das zu kaufen. Wenn es nicht viel höhere Zahlen sind.

Dazu kommt das Crytek jetzt womöglich Multiplayer Sicherheit nochmal überarbeiten muss. Ist ja alles raus, der Editor, die Testmaps, alle MP maps, der Masterkey, selbst die angelegten DLC Sachen. Das kostet alles Zeit und Geld. Die würden vermutlich bald an neuen Projekten sitzen wenn C2 Gold ist und werden jetzt dazu verdonnert das alles nochmal durchzugehen. Bzw womöglich Pläne zu verkleinern. Glaubt mir das ist keine Werbung, auch kein PR Coup oder sonstwas. Das ist eine Riesenkatastrophe.
Der Build der geleaked wurde ist ja nicht mal irgendwie stabil oder ein Milestone oder sowas. Ist halt ein Daily Build wie sie zu hunderten gemacht werden. Aber trotzdem ist halt alles mit dabei, die Entwicklertools, Alles.

Das ist einfach mal deren Geschäftsgrundlage dass nicht jeder Idiot Wochen vor dem Verkaufstermin Youtube Videos posted wie unstabil der Cryengine3 Editor ist. Was fuer ein Witz.

Wie schon erwähnt, manche verhalten sich wie Heuschrecken. Dann stirbt der eine halt, dann gehen wir zum nächsten Acker über. 
Klar gibt's das bei Konsolen auch und wenn PC ganz aussterben würde dann würden die Konsolen auf Dauer auch kaputt gemacht. Aber ich dachte halt immer das PC Spieler die intelligenteren Gesellschaftsmitglieder sind.
Wer sich seinen eigenen Rechner zuhause aufbauen kann sollte doch neben der technischen Schläue auch ein Mindestmaß an sozialem Grips haben. Aber leider ist dieses aberwitzige Anspruchsdenken (das Null Grundlage hat) einfach nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Die Leute die das instabile Build gesaugt haben fangen schon an sich in den offiziellen Foren zu beschweren das Feature XY noch nicht rund läuft. 

Es ist halt witzig wie es da einfach keine Diskussion gibt. Die Publisher sind diese anonymen Giganten die immer verteufelt werden und angeblich wilde Pläne haben PC irgendwie kaputt zu machen oder wegzudrängen und auf der anderen Seite gibts die PC Spieler die immer beteuern, dass sie den ganzen "Mist" ja sowieso nicht kaufen würden, den sie da mal testweise kopieren und dann tagelang damit braggen, rumtesten und durchspielen. Schon klar. Naja. Bin halt jemand der einen kennt der bei Crytek arbeitet. Das sind 400 normale hart arbeitende Künstler und Programmierer die alle 3 Jahre sauhart daraufhin gearbeitet haben eine anständige Premiere für ihre Arbeit zu haben und nun das hier. Ich hätte auch keinen Bock mehr für PC zu entwickeln. Wenn Sie auf die PC Spieler "gehört" hätten und Crysis 2 PC-only geblieben wäre, wären sie jetzt total gearscht und könnten vermutlich dicht machen. Da sehen Konsolen - bei denen die Kopiererei zumindest noch nicht 90%ig ist - aus wie ein sicherer Hafen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Februar 2011)

Amen.

Bin sehr gespannt, was von EA/Crytek morgen bzw. diese Woche an Informationen und Handlungen folgen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (13. Februar 2011)

Torrents? Es wird eine Armada an Abmahnanwälten auf den Plan rufen! Man kann von Abmahnanwälten halten was man will - geklaut bleibt geklaut.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

Jetzt übertreibst du. Es ist Fakt, dass es gute Werbung ist, wie man ja an den Zahlen gut sehen kann. Die News mit der geleakten Beta ist auf Platz eins auf PC Games, jeder vernünftige Gamer schaut auf PC Games vorbei^^ Und damit weiß dann auch der Gamer ausm letzten Loch, dass Crysis 2 rauskommt. Und die Neugier wird nicht nur von den Saugern geweckt, sonder auch von masseweise ehrlichen Käufer, die jetzt, damit sie es bis zum Release nicht wieder vergessen, vorbestellen. Viele davon, die vllt gar nicht vorhatten, dass Spiel zu holen. Es ist fraglich, ob Crysis eine so große Medienpräsenz auch ohne Leaked Version erreicht hätte.

Und zu den Saugern, die sich über nicht funktionierende Features beschweren. Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer und ich bin mir sicher, dass 90% hier diese Sauger als N00bs bezeichnen werden und diese 90% sich auch sicher sein werden, dass die hervoragende Spieleschmiede Crytek alle Fehler zum Release ausmerzen wird.

Den Flaschen, die sich in Foren beschweren, könnte Crytek entgegenwirken, indem sie einfach ne saubere und legale Demo veröffentlichen.


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Denke sogar das das viel geschäftsschädigender ist als ne finale Version nach dem Starttermin zu kopieren. Da haben die ehrlichen Kunden wenigstens die Möglichkeit die Entwickler zu entlohnen (und ja von jeder Kopie geht ca. ein Drittel an den Entwickler direkt)
So wie es jetzt passiert ist ist die gesamte Marketingkampagne zerstört, potentielle Käufer die Youtube Videos von Beta-Bugs sehen werden vielleicht abgeschreckt usw...
Willst mir doch nicht erzaehlen das ein Leak eines Entwicklerbuilds mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt als eine Multimillionen Dollar Marketingkampagne das gemacht hätte. Aber so isses auf jeden Fall ruiniert.

Da sollte man meiner Meinung nach echt mal hart durchgreifen und bei den grossen Torrenttrackern einfach mal durchklingeln. Der Typ der das geleaked hat wird in seinem Leben auch nicht mehr froh. Der darf dann wenn er aus dem Gefängnis kommt vermutlich noch die eine oder andere Million Euro Schadensersatz abstottern. Vermutlich war das einfach ein Idiot bei irgendeiner QA Niederlassung von EA (ham ja viele rund um den Globus), vielleicht wollte er garnix böses und wollte nur braggen, aber glaubt mir, je mehr das Ding runtergeladen wird, desto schlimmer wird's für den.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

Doch, dass will ich dir erzählen  Aber wer Recht hat wird man erst ein paar Wochen nach Releasae sagen können. Ich kauf mir das Spiel jetzt schon auf jeden Fall aus Protest^^ Und mit irgendwas Neuem muss ich ja auf der nächsten Lan die Spieleleistung meines PCs demonstrieren.
Ich glaube, dass durch die erhöhte Medienpräsenz mehr neue Käufer dazugewonnen wurde, als durch die FAIL Videos der Beta abgeschreckt wurden.

Wenn Crysis 2 zu nem Verkaufsschlager wird, dann wird der Typ der das geleaked hat womöglich zum Held (sofern sich nachweisen lässt, dass die geleakte Version den Erfolg verursacht hat).


----------



## neo3 (13. Februar 2011)

Sorry Jungs, 

aber wie wäre es, wenn ihr einen neuen Thread zu dem ganzen "Moral-, Leak-, ..." Gerede aufmacht? Ich habe den Thread hier abonniert, um über Neuigkeiten zu Crysis 2 informiert zu werden. 

Dass es hier erwähnt gehört, wenn das Spiel geleakt wurde, ist ja verständlich - aber der Rest ist eine Grundsatzdiskussion und hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Crysis 2 im Speziellen zu tun. 

Oder habe ich den Sinn des Threads falsch verstanden?  

Dankeschön!


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. (leider glaub ich nich an den  ).

Es wird so kommen: Wenn EA einen kleinen Verlust auf PC Seite nachweisen kann, dann werden künftige Crytek Titel halt auch nur noch Console exclusive werden. Das spart einen ganzen Batzen zusaetzlicher Zeit und Geld.
Is schon ne Schande. Gerade jetzt polieren die die PC Version und müssen das jetzt erleben. Von Crysis ham die auch genaue Statistiken wie oft es gesaugt wurde im Vergleich zu Käufen. Wenn es jetzt nochmal in der Region ist dann seh ich da keine Zukunft.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

neo3, wie recht du hast 

Alan, du vergisst, dass Sauger keine potenziellen Käufer sind. Gibts ein Spiel nicht zu saugen, dann werden die es sich auch nicht kaufen, sondern ein andres Spiel saugen. Bis es keine Spiele mehr zu saugen gibt und dann wandern die zum nächsten gratis Wunderland. Aber kaufen werden die kein Spiel.

Und jetzt mal bisschen zum Topic: Wird Crysis 2 eigentlich in DE zensiert? Ich wollt grad bei Amazon UK bestellen, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich keine Kreditkarte hab. Sonst würd ichs mir auch in DE holen.

Edit: Was ist der Unterschied der uncut Variante zur PEGI Variante, die es beide im deutschen Amazon gibt, aber 10€ unterschiedlich teuer sind?


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Soweit ich weiss wird es nicht zensiert. Glaube auch das englische Sprache mit auf der deutschen Disc mit dabei ist, aber nagel mich dafür nich an die Wand.


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal bisschen zum Topic: Wird Crysis 2 eigentlich in DE zensiert? Ich wollt grad bei Amazon UK bestellen, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich keine Kreditkarte hab. Sonst würd ichs mir auch in DE holen.



Was will man den an Crysis zensieren? Man nietet irgend welche blöden Aliens um und bei den Soldaten spritzt auch kein Blut.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber dass es 2 unterschiedliche Versionen bei  Amazon gibt verwirrt mich ein wenig.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

@ Scholle_Satt
lol das wärt mir aber neu. guck doch mal ein paar vids!


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht konnte mein System das Blut ja nicht "flüssig" darstellen.  Jedenfalls war da nix Erwähnenswertes.


----------



## pc-jedi (13. Februar 2011)

> Es wird eine Armada an Abmahnanwälten auf den Plan rufen!


Das Problem ist, dass die Verfahren die die Verwenden nicht immer sehr exakt sind, und diese, wenn sie dann die IP haben, erst einen Gerichtsbeschluss brauchen um den Besitzer der IP von den Providern zu erfahren. Alles in allem dauert dieses Verfahren dann insgesamt 3 Monate bis die Abmahnung raus geht.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 wird nicht geschnitten sein.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

auf amazon steht UNCUT. finde ich nachträglich heraus das es gecuttet wurde bekomm ich mein geld wieder. Gnaz einfach. Und Blutspritzer sind zumindest auf den XBox Vids deutlich zu sehen


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Es ist USK18 soweit ich weiss. Das Blut was spritzt braucht man auch um ein wenig Hit detection zu haben. Sonst rafft man ja nicht ob man trifft.
Das Thema des Spiels an sich ist halt ziemlich düster...verlassenes NewYork, Evakuierung ging schief usw...


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

"Uncut" is doch eh nur Werbemaßnahme. Es gibt blutigere Spiele. Die ganzen Kiddies denken "Woah bin ich cool, ich spiel Uncut". Verkauft sich halt besser, wenn "uncut" draufsteht. 

Das einzige vielleicht bedenklich z.B. bei Warhead war als Psycho diesen Japanesen ertränkt hat. Ansonsten wars doch ehr zum Gähnen rein vom Gorefaktor her...


----------



## stolle80 (13. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich kann man bei der deutschen Version auch die Englische Sprache bei der Installation auswählen 
Bei Teil 1 gabs nur russisch,deutsch und türkisch zur auswahl deshalb hab ich mir die Us Version geholt


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

UNCUT ist meiner Meinung nach ein wertvoller Hinweis das die deutsche Version halt nicht irgendwie kastriert wurde. Muss garnicht heissen das es gory oder sonstwas ist. Nur das alle Cinematics, alle texturen usw. so sind wie im Original. Ansonsten müsste man es als Erwachsener Gamer der am liebsten gute englische Sprachausgabe haben will halt bei Amazon.co.uk holen oder sonstwo importieren. Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich mich nicht irre ist englische Sprache mit auf der deutschen Disk. (war ja bei Crysis 1 nicht so)

C2 ist schon ein wenig erwachsener was die Thematik und Atmosphäre angeht. Ist viel näher an HL2 oder anderen dystopischen Sachen als am freudigen Dschungelgehopse von C1. Was ich so gehört habe ist es so mit das erwachsenste was es zur Zeit gibt. Keine Ahnung ob es mit Deus Ex verglichen werden kann, aber eine richtige Story hat es diesmal auf jeden Fall. Aber das ist auch gut so. Sequels sollten öfter mal richtig frische neue Sachen machen als nur das alte zu rehashen.


----------



## joraku (13. Februar 2011)

@UNCUT: Jaja, dieser Begriff wird in Marketingbereichen sehr oft verwendet- Sehr gutes Beispiel dafür ist AC: Brotherhood.  (USK:16)

Auf der anderen Seite weiß man, dass nichts zensiert wurde.
Die Zeiten ändern sich, Dark Messiah wurde geschnitten, ein abtrennen von Gliedmaßen war nicht immer möglich, bei Dead Space geht das als taktisches Spielelement durch. 

In Crysis wurde auf Goreeffekte etc. verzichtet, es gab ein paar ethisch fragwürdige Szenen, welche aber zur Unterstützung der Handlung um die Charaktere da waren.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

genau darum gehts ja. Wir wollen keine kastrierte version egal wie hard- oder softcore die originale ist, hauptsache wir haben das "echte ganze Game".

Weis noch bei Fallout 3 war das ganz schlimm. Die deutsche Vers. war so verschnitte das hatte keinen Fun mehr wenn man die ganzen Amis mit ihren Goremods sieht. Klar das mans dann saugen muss es geht nicht anders. Schätze mal das cutten bring mehr Leute in illegale Kreise als der Preis. Türlich kommen dann wieder die Leute und sagen: "Hast du Spaß an gewalt oder wiso brauchst du´s uncut?"

JA ich hab Spaß an gewalt und Blut und an UNCUT Games sonst würd ich wohl kaum irgendein Ego-shooter spielen. Wer sagt er möge keine Gewalt und zockt Games wie CoD oder ähnliches möchte sich nur vor potentiellen Amoklauf-denunzierungen schützen was ja im grunde auch verständlich ist.


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

Nun gut, aber das einzig Lustig z.B. in Fallout 3 is ja nicht nur das Abschießen von Gliedmaßen. Ich hab die deutsche Version gezockt und hat mich kein bissel gestört. Ich käm deswegen nicht auf die Idee mir ilegal ne uncut zu saugen. Wers braucht. Mir is das egal.


----------



## joraku (13. Februar 2011)

Man kann argumentieren, dass bei manchen Uncut-Games die Atmosphäre besser ist, vor allem, wenn man beim spielen merkt, dass gecutted wurde.
Ich errinnere mich düster an ein Spiel, dessen Name ich schon vergessen habe, aber der Spieler war eine Spezialeinheit, die Terroristen ausschalten musste, weil diese irgeneinen Biovirus einsetzen wollten. Um eine bestimmte Freigabe zu erreichen wurden die Menschen durch Roboter (!!!) ersetzt.
Mh, worum ging es in der Story nochmal um biologischen Kampfstoff? 

@Crysis 2: Ich erwarte keine harten Goreeffekte etc. das war schon bei den Vorgängern nicht so -  was vielleicht ein brutaleres Spielelemt ist, sit das Brechen des Genicks (oder ausschalten mit dem Kampfmesser).


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

ne stimmt um Gore gehts in erster Linie auch nicht aber Sobald gecuttet wird und man weiß das mehr möglich wäre möchte man dann ja doch wohl eher die uncut. Wenn ihr die wahl habt geht ihr auch nicht in die USK16-Version von Saw oder?


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich die Wahl hab, geh ich in überhaupt keine Version von "Saw".


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

Mann das war doch nur ein Beispiel und ich wette wenn du die wahl zwischen Crysis 2 und Crysis 2 Uncut hättest dann würdest du´s auch ungekürzt nehmen!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (13. Februar 2011)

Seit Quake 4 (DE) bin ich in dieser Hinsicht geprägt. Damals unwissend zum Release zur dt. Version gegriffen und naja. Seitdem kommt bei mir kein Cut Game mehr ins Haus, einfach aus Prinzip. Gleicher Preis für weniger Content, ohne mich


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss das die zum Beispiel extra dafuer geackert haben dass die deutsche Version nicht zensiert wird und das die deutsche Version auch engl. Tonspur enthalten wird. Die sind einfach nett die Ladies und Gentlemen bei Crytek, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Ich weiss das die zum Beispiel extra dafuer geackert haben dass die deutsche Version nicht zensiert wird und das die deutsche Version auch engl. Tonspur enthalten wird. Die sind einfach nett die Ladies und Gentlemen bei Crytek, ganz ehrlich.



Würde ich bei Crytek arbeiten, wüsste ich das auch. 

Kannst dich ruhig outen.


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

haha wie gesagt ich hab nen guten Freund/Freundin da, sonst nix. Von denen wirst Du nix hören die sind busy das Spiel fertig zu machen und vermutlich jede Menge Schnaps zu trinken wegen dieser Katastrophe.


----------



## .Mac (13. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> haha wie gesagt ich hab nen guten Freund/Freundin da, sonst nix.



Immer diese Standard-Ausreden, komm, lass was hören!


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

And you wonder why developers 'hate' PC gamers ... - Destructoid

Der Mann hat wohl meine Rants gelesen, oder es sieht fast so aus als ob ich von ihm abgeschrieben hätte.  Sehr empfehlenswerter Artikel über die Sache, in English versteht sich.
Er hat einen Punkt angesprochen der mir noch garnicht so bewusst war, aber es stimmt.
Im Gegensatz zu Filmen haben Spiele nur einen Revenuestream, also Verkaufsweg um Geld zu machen. Bei Filmen gibt es Kinoverwertung, dann Blu-Ray, DVD- und dann TV Vermarktung. Musiker können notfalls noch Konzerttouren geben, Liveauftritte machen wenn ihre Platten gesaugt werden.
Spiele haben keinen zweiten Revenuestrom. Sie sind auf die Einnahmen der Verkäufe angewiesen. Deswegen ist Spiele raubkopieren nochmal ne Nummer assiger als Filme und Musik (ist natürlich auch illegal und nicht zu rechtfertigen)

Und hier mal eine kleine Beispielrechnung: nehmen wir mal an Euer Spiel kostet 20 Millionen Euro in der Produktion (heutige Spiele kosten eher 40 Millionen und mehr). Das Studio kriegt im besten Fall ein Viertel oder Drittel des Verkaufspreises. Nehmen wir mal an 10Euro gehen ans Studio. Dann muss man erstmal gute 2 Millionen Exemplare verticken um die Kosten (!) wieder reinzuholen. Crysis hat sich zum Beispiel denke ich nur so 1,5 Millionen mal verkauft. Es ist also nicht so als ob die Studios im Geld schwimmen wenn sie zu Konsolen gehen, es ist der einzige Überlebensweg.
Klar im Idealfall müsste man Spiele billiger herstellen können, aber das geht im HD Zeitalter und Next-Gen Grafik und dem ganzen Content einfach nicht so leicht. Die Leute wollen halt was sehen, aber dann sollen sie biddeschön auch dafür zahlen...


----------



## .Mac (13. Februar 2011)

Fazit, we´re all gonna die and PC gamers are going to hell!!111elf Richtig so?

Jetzt mal im Ernst, der Blog Post zeigt die gleichen Denkfehler auf wie die Panikmache der sonstigen Seiten. Denn Piraterie gibt es auf jeder Plattform, und dass die *interne* Beta jetzt für den PC offen zugänglich gemacht worden ist, ist reiner Zufall, es hätte genau so gut die XBOX360 Beta gewesen sein können.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep

Das ist alles übertrieben und einseitig. Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Thema und dem PC als Spieleplattform geht es gut. 

Vielleicht baut dich das ein bißchen auf. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-als-spieleplattform-im-sterben-liege.html


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Der Blog-Post bei Destructoid fordert Raubkopierer einfach nur mal auf, damit aufzuhören das immer irgendwie rechtfertigen zu wollen.
Man kann es halt nicht rechtfertigen. Weder damit das man mal probe-fahren will vor dem Kauf, noch damit dass man dem Publisher die böse DRM nicht gönnt und ganz besonders nicht damit dass es ja andere auch so machen und es bei Konsolen ja auch schlimm ist. (wie schon berichtet ist KillZone3 in einer finalen Version auch schon wieder geleaked worden, aber das ist was anderes als eine entwicklerinterne Version) 

Es gibt Studien die zeigen dass das menschliche Hirn einen Mechanismus hat der uns vor zuviel "schlechtem Gewissen" schützt in dem er Sachen retrospektiv als gerechtfertigt und richtig umdeutet und abhakt um uns ein gutes Gefühl zu geben. Hab den Verdacht dass das hier auch zutrifft.
Einfach mal dazu stehen Leute. Ich hab auch ordentlich kopiert früher, aber seitdem ich Leute in der Industrie kenne und die keine gesichtlosen Bastarde mehr sind, kann ich's einfach nimmer verantworten.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

Warum kann man die Probe Fahrt nicht als Rechtfertigung ansehen? Also jetzt nicht bei der leaked, bei der ist das wie mit nem Auto ohne Sitze und Räder Probe fahrn^^ Ber allgemein find ich es einfach total blöde, wenn der Hersteller keine Demo zum testen gibt. Niemand kauft die Katze im Sack.

Und was glaubst du, wie shice es uns gehen würde, wenn es diesen Mechanismus nicht geben würde. Man müsste die ganze Zeit daran denken, dass Milliarden Menschen gerade hungern, Millionen davon in dieser Sekunde sterben und nur weil wir so kapitalgeil sind und null an die denken.


----------



## .Mac (13. Februar 2011)

Wobei DRM umgehen sowieso keine Ausrede ist, denn das DRM kann man auch mit einer gekauften Version umgehen.

Bzw. das Thema ist eh zu komplex, da bräuchte es eher einen eigenen Thread, denn so driften wir hier vom eigentlichen Thema, Crysis 2, ab.


----------



## Alan Asleep (13. Februar 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Warum kann man die Probe Fahrt nicht als Rechtfertigung ansehen? Also jetzt nicht bei der leaked, bei der ist das wie mit nem Auto ohne Sitze und Räder Probe fahrn^^ Ber allgemein find ich es einfach total blöde, wenn der Hersteller keine Demo zum testen gibt. Niemand kauft die Katze im Sack.



Hmm ok seit wann kann man zum Autohändler gehen und dann ohne Furcht vor Konsequenzen einfach ein Auto nehmen und testfahren. Und zwar solange man will, von mir aus bis ans Ende des eigenen Lebens? Wie soll das dann bitte zum Kauf motivieren? Bei mir jedenfalls nicht. Das ist einfach ein totales Bullshitargument.
Ich wette 99% aller die das vorgeben zocken mit den besagten Spielen bedeutend länger als eine Demo. Wieso sollte es überhaupt ein Demorecht geben? Hab ich doch bei anderen Produkten auch nicht. Das ist purer Wohlwollen von Entwicklern wenn sie eine machen.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

@.Mac
Genau!

Weis eigentlich jemand wie das mit der story weitergeht? In den Videos sehen die Aliens anders aus als im ersten Teil. Warum ist das so? Kämpft man auch wieder gegen Soldaten und wenn ja gegen wen? Sind die Apps die es im MP gibt auch im SP vorhanden? Was schätzt ihr brauchen wir für ne Hardware um Full HD Ultrahigh flüssig zocken zu können?


----------



## Antonio (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich denke das spiel wird übeslt hammer


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> And you wonder why developers 'hate' PC gamers ... - Destructoid
> 
> Der Mann hat wohl meine Rants gelesen, oder es sieht fast so aus als ob ich von ihm abgeschrieben hätte.  Sehr empfehlenswerter Artikel über die Sache, in English versteht sich.
> Er hat einen Punkt angesprochen der mir noch garnicht so bewusst war, aber es stimmt.
> ...



Jo, ich denke eigentlich auch so. Nur ist es dann wiederum nicht sinnvoll den PC mit "schlechten" Konsolenports zu versirgen denn dadurch werden die Spiele auch nicht öfter gekauft. Also wieder ein Verlust. Lieber bessere Spiele für Konsole UND PC machen, dann klappts auch mit der Kohle. Meine Meinung... Crysis 2 wird trotzdem Kacke...  COD Abklatsch...


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

pfff von wegen CoD abklatsch. Nur weil CoD ausnahmsweise 2-3 Gameplayadds hat die einigermaßen was taugen und deswegen übernommen wurden. Ansonsten ist doch CoD auch nur eine dauernde "MegaUnrealistischeSchlauchaufwühlung". Ist sowiso unsinn das einige meinen Crysis wäre lahm und ohne einfall. Pah was ist CoD denn dann bitte???


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

Bis auf Simulationsspiele sind alle Computerspiele im Allgemeinen unrealistisch und sinnlos.


Aber GEIL!!!


----------



## Antonio (13. Februar 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Jo, ich denke eigentlich auch so. Nur ist es dann wiederum nicht sinnvoll den PC mit "schlechten" Konsolenports zu versirgen denn dadurch werden die Spiele auch nicht öfter gekauft. Also wieder ein Verlust. Lieber bessere Spiele für Konsole UND PC machen, dann klappts auch mit der Kohle. Meine Meinung... Crysis 2 wird trotzdem Kacke...  COD Abklatsch...



Cod abklatch das ich nich lache und wenn es so wäre lieber crysis 2 da hab ich die bessere grafik nich so ein scheiss sogar mw2 sieht besser aus als black schrott  wenn man überlegt was die da mit black schrott abgeliefert haben kann ich nur lachen so ein schlechtes spiel hab ich noch nie gezockt alleine wieviele bugs das spiel hat is einfach eine frechheit sowas auf den markt zu bringen und dann schön alles nach patchen hahah einfach ne lach nummer geschweigen denn jetz mit denn 5 neuen maps omg das spiel ist nichma richtig fertig und dann 5 neue maps Epic fail 
die sollen erstma das spiel selbst fertig bekommen 

Mir kommt kein Cod titel mehr ins haus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Bis auf Simulationsspiele sind alle Computerspiele im Allgemeinen unrealistisch und sinnlos.
> 
> 
> Aber GEIL!!!



Und nichtmal alle Simulationen sind sinvoll und realistisch
Aber der Rest stimmt zu 100%


----------



## Alan Asleep (14. Februar 2011)

CoD ist tot, die Developer sind alle abgesprungen als Activision mit der Peitsche befohlen hat jedes jahr einen neuen CloneofDuty Titel zu bringen.

Crysis 2 ist wirklich ganz und gar nicht wie CoD. Vielleicht sind ein paar Ranking Sachen aus dem MP davon übernommen aber:

Es gibt immer noch sehr viele Moeglichkeiten jede Situation anzugehen. Sowohl was Suiteinsatz angeht (Schnell und toedlich, Stealth, AggroRambo, Clever mit Upgrades etc..) als auch wie man sich in den Levels bewegt und verhält (gibt immer ein paar Wege zum Ziel). CoD ist nur ein hübsch aussehender SchlauchTunnel an dem ein paar Discolichter aufgehängt worden sind und alle paar Meter ein paar Pappkameraden spawnen die man erst los wird wenn man wieder über einen unsichtbaren Trigger läuft. Is halt für die US Klientel designed, sagen wir mal so.

Dazu kommt noch das CoD unsäglich abgedroschenen Pseudo-Military realismus und Patriotismus hat während Crysis viel eher in Richtung Sci-Fi geht. (Crysis 1 war Anfangs noch military-SpecOps, die Story von Crysis 2 geht aber nochmal weiter in eine viel erwachsenere Richtung. (Wurde ja auch von nem Sci-Fi Author mitgeschrieben)


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Februar 2011)

Also der Multiplayer von COD4 ist einer der besten die es gibt. (Zumindest sagen mir das 700 gespielte Stunde ) Den Einzelspielmodus von COD4 ist auch ziemlich gut, genauso wie der von MW2. Black Ops hab ich aufgrund von Abraten eines Kumpels nicht gespielt. Aber die Einzelspielerkampangne von Crysis wie auch Warhead sind nochmal ein Stück besser. Deren Mp habe ich noch nicht gespielt. (Aus Angst, weniger als 100FPS zu habe, die ich brauche, um gescheit zocken zu können).


----------



## Dragst3er (14. Februar 2011)

mfg,
mfg


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Februar 2011)

Würde aber genauso schnell gehackt werden. Das Problem ist, dass jede Art, einen Kopierschutz auf softwareseitiger Seite zu erzielen, irgendwann geknackt wird. Entweder, man schafft es, die Zeitspanne von Release bis zum Zeitpunkt, an dem es gehackt wurde, so weit wie möglich zu vergrößern, dass möglichst viele das Spiel kaufen werden. Oder aber man schafft irgendwie eine Hardwarelösung. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Cloud Computing Zukunft hat, auch wenn ich mich damit nicht anfreunden kann. Sprich, das Spiel ist nicht mehr beim Spieler, sondern beim Anbieter. Das muss erst einmal jemand hacken.

So, nach 14h PC an und hier fleißig schreiben gehts dann auch mal schlafen


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> @.Mac
> Genau!
> 
> Was schätzt ihr brauchen wir für ne Hardware um Full HD Ultrahigh flüssig zocken zu können?



Quad 3ghz,460er\5770 und 4gb ram sollten reichen...
Bei mir läuft die Beta Butterweich,ich kanns kaum noch ertwarten bis das Orginal mit DX11 kommt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

460?  

Vergiss das ganz schnell. 

580 oder besser 2 sollten sicherlich benötigt werden um alles @ max flüssig (+40 FPS) spielen zu können. 

460 schafft vllt hohe Details ohne AA.  Zumindenst wenn die Grafik wieder son Kracher wird.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Februar 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Quad 3ghz,460er\5770 und 4gb ram sollten reichen...
> Bei mir läuft die Beta Butterweich,ich kanns kaum noch ertwarten bis das Orginal mit DX11 kommt


 
In der Vollversion wird das dank DX11 und Tessellation aber nicht mehr ausreichen (was auch gut so ist). Vielleicht schafft es ja eine einzelne GTX580 (ohne AA und AF).


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

Bilder von geleakten Versionen dürfen hier nicht gepostet werden! Daher hab ich die Bilder entfernt!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Krautmaster (14. Februar 2011)

genau, das ist Dx9 mit dem Maximalen der Leak Version.

Dafür läuft es schon mehr als flüssig, konstant an der Framelimitgrenze von 62.5 wenn ich 8x AA rausnehme. Selbst mit 8X AA und dem ganzen Quality Zeugs selbst bei anspruchsvollen Szenen immer flüssig! Sehr homogen soweit.

Bin gespannt was Dx 11 noch dazu zaubern kann. Optisch ist es schon sehr cool. Vor allem in Bewegung.

Das Licht ist perfekt volumetrisch, die Baustellenstrahler kann man bewegen und das Licht + Schatten reagiert perfekt darauf.

Wie gesagt, es geht perfekt auf 6 Threads. ich denke die CPU kann durchaus limitierender Faktor werden und selbst ein Quad ausreizen.

Edit: Bilder Entfernung -> okay, sorry  wer will - PN

Edit 2: Ich habe die Version nicht über P2P gezogen und trage keinesfalls zur Verteilung bei. Der Leak ist wohl das beste was EA passieren konnte wenn man die Vorbestellungen anschaut. Auch weiße ich jegliche Vorwürfe der Raubkopiererei zurück da ich mir das Game gleich 2 mal bestellt habe, davon eins als Geschenk für nen Kumpel 

@<<Painkiller>> 

sorry  hab die Verwarnung zur Kenntnis genommen, kam leider früher als das ich die anderen Bilder entfernen konnte...


----------



## sirbenni1993 (14. Februar 2011)

Boa Hoffentlich kann ich das mit meinen System Ruckelfrei darstellen auf Max. Details.+ AA Was meint Ihr?

Q9550 @3,40GHz
8GB DDR2 1066
HD 5770 Crossfire (2048MB)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

wird knapp denke ich. Ohne AA gehts bestimmt flüssig. Atm kann man nur schätzen obs flüssig läuft, noch wissen wir nicht wie sehr der DX11 Modus die Performance verreißt (siehe Metro2033).


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

Ich denke bei mir könnte es mit minmalen Problemen laufen

Intel Core i7 860

570 Gtx Phantom 

8gb Ram von Corsair


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

meiner meinung nach braucht kein mensch mehr al 4XAA. Also ich merke keinen unterschied zwischen 4XAA oder 8XAA oder 16XAA. 4 mal müsste reichen und ansonsten kann man noch die Auflösung was drosseln. Leistungsteschnisch ist der GPU markt momentan nicht wirklich toll muss ich sagen. Die GTX 580 kommt auch an ihre grenzen mit Teil 1 Ultrahigh @ 2560x1600. Laut Nvidia wird wohl erst ende dieses Jahres die next Generation rauskommen d.h. man müsste eventuell auf SLi probieren aber damit hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann mir aber vorstellen das GTX 580 OC + 8800 GT PhysX ausreichen zusammen mit 6Gig ram und Quad mit mindestens 2,8 GHz.


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt Crytek meinte das die leute wo momentan einen aktullen rechner (Sprich High End) haben sollte das spiel ohne Probleme laufen aber das werde ich erst glaube wenn ich das spiel am 24 aufm rechner hab


----------



## Rizzard (14. Februar 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> ...aber das werde ich erst glaube wenn ich das spiel am 24 aufm rechner hab


 
So lang wirds vielleicht auch nicht dauern.
Ich denke die MP-Demo/Beta wird mit vollen Grafikeinstellungen auffahren. Da hat man dann auch schon einen sehr guten Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

als ob. Ohne Probleme ist nichmal der erste Teil mit Triple Sli mit ner 8800GTX gelaufen. Damals hatte entweder die Ram oder die CPu leistung limitiert. Könnte mir sogar vorstellen das die extra bis kurz vor release warten und dann die GTX 595 / HD 6990 mit DualGPU rausbringen um das Spiel geradeso zum laufen zu bringen. Damals warn wir alle überrascht das unsere PCs total zersägt werden. Mal sehen ob Crytek was dazu gelernt hat. Ohne die entsprechende Grafikqualität die auch bei weniger starken GTX modelln gut ist würd ich Crysis 2 auch weniger gern zocken. Ist doch blöd wenn man grad aufrüstet und trotzdem nicht die volle leistung hat.

Beispiel: Selbst CoD hat ne bessere Grafik als Crysis 1 wenn man die Hardware nicht hat. Somit muss sich die Effizienz bzw. die Leistungsumsetzung der CryEngine 3 erst beweisen.


----------



## Alan Asleep (14. Februar 2011)

Schon witzig wie dreist einige immer noch sind.
Diese Version zum Checken von Hardware hinzunehmen ist vollkommen Banane. Zum ersten ist es eine Entwicklerinterne Debugversion, das heisst der Code ist nicht optimiert, es gibt viele Memoryleaks, usw..
zum zweiten ist das eine Version bevor irgendwelche High-End PC features integriert wurden. Quasi die Konsolenvariante mit besserer Sichtweite, mehr nicht.
Sowas dummes.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

eben. und mit sowas gibt sich nicht mal der Mid-End PCler zufrieden


----------



## Bull56 (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo

ich habe cryis 2 bei einem freund angespielt ( inoffizielle beta) und kann das spiel nur jedem empfehlen und fand die grafik schon in dx9 beeindruckend! meine angst das crysis 2 nur eine konsolenumsetzung ist ist jetzt verflogen und ich habs jetzt auch vorbestellt.

ich finde den hype um die geleakte version etwas zu groß und finde das alles quark da der leak nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen ist und sich die fans das spiel eh kaufen werden da die leaked version grafisch und technisch nicht ausgearbeitet ist. abgesehen davon bietet sie keinen multiplayer.

wer sich die "beta" auf diversen torrentseiten lädt tut sich damit echt keinen gefallen, da das spiel nicht ausgereift ist, man es in schlechter grafik surchspielt und es warscheinlich schön viele abmahnungen dafür hageln wird 

abgesehen davon gabs die leak-version schon letztes jahr auf russischen pages(für geld)-und jetzt verstehe ich nicht warum sich die jeder lädt und der große hype um diesen softwareschrott da ist...

ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich das spiel vorzubestellen/zu kaufen da man damit sicherlich keinen fehler macht!

ich warte jedenfalls gespannt auf eine richtige pc-beta von crytek mit schöner dx11 optik!

MfG B56


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> eben. und mit sowas gibt sich nicht mal der Mid-End PCler zufrieden



wieso nicht?


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

wie schon of gesagt: Weil Crysis ohne entsprechende Grafik nicht viel besser ist als andere Titel. Jenachdem wie wichtig einem Grafik ist wird man nicht darauf verzichten wollen. Bei mir ist das etwa so: 50% Grafik / 35% Story und Atmo. / 15% Gameplay

Wer sich bei Crysis 2 auch mit Cs 1.6 Grafik abgeben will wird auch bei toller Physik keinen Spaß haben. Ohne Hardware nutzt die beste Software nichts.


----------



## Ben2010 (14. Februar 2011)

Also das Statement von wegen jeder zweite PC-Gamer zieht sich nun den Torrent ist schon irgendwie eine Frechheit. Klar ist es schade für Crytek aber es ist wohl realistisch anzunehmen, dass nicht jeder der sich das runterlädt das Spiel auch gekauft hätte. Schlussendlich hat aber eine Person im Umfeld von Crytek/EA das Ganze online gestellt - also sollte man auch da den schuldigen suchen. Jemand der eh kein Geld hat und sich das Game dann als Torrent zieht wird wohl kaum ein verlorener Käufer sein der die Firma nun in den Abgrund stößt. Leute die das Geld (und die passende Hardware) haben und das Spiel laden, werden zumindest zu einem guten Teil dann auch das vollwertige Game kaufen sofern es die Erwartungen dieser erfüllt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass XBox oder PS3 Spieler im gleichen Umfang auf eine Raubkopie zurückgreifen würden wenn Sie könnten. Gleichzeitig würden wohl weniger das Spiel runterladen wenn Sie denn Zugriff auf eine vernünftige Demo hätten. Da hat sich Crytek doch ins eigene Bein geschossen - aber vllt. hat MS ja gut genug für die Exklusivrechte bezahlt um das auszugleichen - wovon ich mal nicht ausgehe. 

Ich habe nicht vor mir einen Torrent zu ziehen aber ich persönlich werde mir das Spiel wohl auch so nicht holen - hatte mir vor einer Weile den ersten Teil via Steam Sale gekauft - die Grafik ist zwar nett aber das Spiel ist nun nichts was mich irgendwie besonders begeistern würde.

MfG


----------



## Alan Asleep (14. Februar 2011)

_>Schlussendlich hat aber eine Person im Umfeld von Crytek/EA das Ganze  online gestellt - also sollte man auch da den schuldigen suchen._

Naja erstmal, wenn es denn so ist, dann sind dessen Loyalitäten ganz klar. Definitiv nicht bei seinem Arbeitgeber, sondern bei Raubkopierern. Natürlich trägt der die Initialschuld, keine Frage, aber jeder der es jetzt verbreitet ist ebenso illegal und schuldig am Werk.
Der Leaker ist der Opiumbauer in Afghanistan, die Seeder und Sauger sind dann halt die Dealer auf der Strasse.

_>Jemand der eh kein Geld hat und sich das Game dann als Torrent zieht  wird wohl kaum ein verlorener Käufer sein der die Firma nun in den  Abgrund stößt
_
Nochmal: Es ist einfach absolut keine Rechtfertigung etwas zu nehmen weil man ne arme Kirchenmaus ist. Ich kann mir auch viele Sachen nicht leisten, fange aber nicht an rumzuziehen und sie mir zu klauen.
Videospiele sind ein Luxusprodukt, wenn wir hier vom Stück Brot reden würden, ok, aber wer sagt das arme Schlucker anrecht auf Entertainment gratis haben? Und wer sagt das der arme Mann nicht in ein paar Monaten mal mehr Taschengeld hätte um es sich doch noch zu kaufen?
Ganz zu schweigen dass es bei sowas wie Crysis einfach dreist ist. Da muss man 1000 Euro in einen PC stecken um es ordentlich spielen zu können und für die 40Euro reicht's dann nimmer oder wie?

_>Leute die das Geld (und die passende Hardware) haben und das Spiel  laden, werden zumindest zu einem guten Teil dann auch das vollwertige  Game kaufen sofern es die Erwartungen dieser erfüllt.
_
Du ziehst den Karren komplett falsch von hinten auf. Oh wie nett das dann ein guter Teil von denen die es wochenlang begutachtet haben es dann auch kaufen, WENN es die Erwartungen erfüllt.
Ganz ehrlich Leute, Spiele sind sowieso schon die billigste AAA Entertainmentform die es gibt. All die die sich das Teil am Freitag, Samstag gezogen haben und jetzt immer noch damit rumspielen, haben bewiesen dass es anscheinend was taugt. das sind schon 3 Tage Unterhaltung für lau.

_>Mal abgesehen davon, dass XBox oder PS3 Spieler im gleichen Umfang auf  eine Raubkopie zurückgreifen würden wenn Sie könnten. Gleichzeitig  würden wohl weniger das Spiel runterladen wenn Sie denn Zugriff auf eine  vernünftige Demo hätten. Da hat sich Crytek doch ins eigene Bein  geschossen - aber vllt. hat MS ja gut genug für die Exklusivrechte  bezahlt um das auszugleichen - wovon ich mal nicht ausgehe. _

MS hat da nix zu suchen, wir reden hier von EA. EA hat keinerlei Hardwarepreferenzen weil sie keine Konsole basteln. Die wollen nur Spiele verkaufen, da wo es einen Markt gibt.
Dass es noch keine PC demo gibt hat einen simplen verdammten Grund: Die Jungs stricken das Spiel gerade fertig. Zuerst musste Konsole fertig werden weil die zertifizierungsprozesse auf Konsole nunmal ein paar Wochen dauern. D.h. an PC wird gerade erst gearbeitet. Demo gibt es wenn das abgeschlossen ist. Das das so schwer zu verstehen ist. Und selbst wenn es keine Demo gäbe gibt es keinerlei Argumentation sich dann illegal zu bedienen.

Wenn wir davon ausgehen das jeder sobald er etwas mit nebligen rechtlichen Konsequenzen für umme kriegen kann dann auch zugreift, dann können wir halt alles was mit Entertainment zu tun hat gleich dicht machen.
Egal ob Konsole oder PC. Das ist dann alles nur noch ein Abschied auf Raten, ein siechender Tod verteilt auf die nächsten 5-10 Jahre.
Ich hab mich schon sehr lange damit auseinandergesetzt und es sieht wirklich so aus als ob der einzige Weg raus tatsächlich The Cloud ist.
Sprich: Alle großen Entertainmentsachen der Zukunft lagern auf Rechnerfarmen irgendwo und man bekommt nur ein Bild rübergestreamed zum eigenen Clienten (der natürlich auch eine komplette Black Box ohne Bastelmöglichkeiten ist)
Was das bedeutet ist aber das jede Form von modding, Basteln oder rumprobieren komplett verloren geht. Spieler werden dann so wie Apple-Kunden (kein USB-Port, keine Kamera, keinerlei Möglichkeiten DRM zu umgehen) zu komplett passiven Konsumenten verdonnert. Nix mehr mit Kreativ sein und eigene Sachen schaffen.


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So lang wirds vielleicht auch nicht dauern.
> Ich denke die MP-Demo/Beta wird mit vollen Grafikeinstellungen auffahren. Da hat man dann auch schon einen sehr guten Ansatzpunkt.



Wenn die überhaput noch rauskommt  im März


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. Februar 2011)

also ich für meinen teil bin von der beta schwer begeistert und habe mir das game auch schon vorbestellt und da ich den ersten teil und warhaed auch hab komm ich am zweiten teil nich vorbei...
und zur Performence nochmal,ich denke das die vollversion sogar besser läuft als die Beta,oder irre ich mich das dx11 weniger ressourcen braucht?!Bei mir läuft die Beta auf Hardcore mit Vsync und 1920x1200 konstant zwischen 45-60fps


----------



## Alan Asleep (14. Februar 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> also ich für meinen teil bin von der beta schwer begeistert und habe mir das game auch schon vorbestellt und da ich den ersten teil und warhaed auch hab komm ich am zweiten teil nich vorbei...
> und zur Performence nochmal,ich denke das die vollversion sogar besser läuft als die Beta,oder irre ich mich das dx11 weniger ressourcen braucht?!Bei mir läuft die Beta auf Hardcore mit Vsync und 1920x1200 konstant zwischen 45-60fps



Also wenn man nach Deinem Profil geht hast Du mal eben locker 1500 Euro für Deinen PC ausgegeben. Und trotzdem hast Du mitgeholfen, diese entwicklerinterne Arbeits-Version im Netz zu verteilen. Sowas verstehe ich nicht. Und hört bitte auf das Beta zu nennen. Es ist keine Beta, das verharmlost das ganze nur weil es dann den Anschein hat als wäre es irgendwie zum testen.


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Februar 2011)

Über die Performance kann man null sagen. Die Beta ist nicht ohne Grund nur eine Beta und noch dazu eine halbfertige. Bis jetzt haben die nur die Story und so eingebaut. An der Grafik fangen die jetzt erst an. Sprich DX11 und all die Sachen. Zwar ist DX11 schneller, aber alle anderen Grafikfeatures können die Performance noch deutlich in den Boden drücken. Kann aber auch anders kommen xD

@ Alan: Die "Beta" gibts jetzt auch ohne p2p


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. Februar 2011)

ne also verteilen tu ich sie schon mal nicht...und ja die mühle kostet ein bißchen was aber dann hast du in meinem Album sicher auch eins von meinen drei regalen gesehn was voll mit games ist!
Ich hab in dem letzten jahr soviel cash für games rausgeschmissen die es einfach nicht der wert waren und darum geh ich halt auf nummer sicher!


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

Mich würd ma gerne interessieren was intern gerade bei Crytek abgeht


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. Februar 2011)

Was heißt hier halbfertig....bei mir gehn alle misionen,die box und der multiplayer!Und der einzige Bug bei mir ist das mit dem sound von der Scar ansonsten läuft das teil 1A


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier halbfertig....bei mir gehn alle misionen,die box und der multiplayer!Und der einzige Bug bei mir ist das mit dem sound von der Scar ansonsten läuft das teil 1A


 
Dnn hattest du vllt luck aber drozdem ich warte auf das fertige game


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. Februar 2011)

ich auch...den Singelplyer geb ich mir natürlich erst im Orginalen aber ne runde online zocken macht schon fun


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> ich auch...den Singelplyer geb ich mir natürlich erst im Orginalen aber ne runde online zocken macht schon fun



Was wie bitte ne runde online zocken meinste die xbox version oder Pc version hä??


----------



## Alan Asleep (14. Februar 2011)

Ich werd jetzt aufhören hier zu posten, das ist alles vergebene Lebensmüh und verlorene Zeit. Wer denkt dass da keine Bugs drin sind, der wandert vermutlich auch von früh bis spät mit einem ignoranten Grinsen durch die Welt. Das Ding hatte vor einem Monat (also nach dem Datum des Leaks) so um die 1000 bugs. Musik und Sounddesign waren noch nicht fertig implementiert, manche Gamescripts noch nicht drin, Spezielle AI Events noch nicht, überall sind Placeholder und wie gesagt was Ihr da so glorreich vorzeigt ist mehr oder weniger Medium und Konsolenspec und der Code ist kein Releasecode. Naja ich bin weg. Viel Spaß noch im Leben, werdet bestimmt weit kommen mit der alles gratis und sofort Attitude. Aber sehr interessant zu sehen wie gut oder schlecht die Mods hier eingreifen bei Diskussionen um Raubkopien.


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt aufhören hier zu posten, das ist alles vergebene Lebensmüh und verlorene Zeit. Wer denkt dass da keine Bugs drin sind, der wandert vermutlich auch von früh bis spät mit einem ignoranten Grinsen durch die Welt. Das Ding hatte vor einem Monat (also nach dem Datum des Leaks) so um die 1000 bugs. Musik und Sounddesign waren noch nicht fertig implementiert, manche Gamescripts noch nicht drin, Spezielle AI Events noch nicht, überall sind Placeholder und wie gesagt was Ihr da so glorreich vorzeigt ist mehr oder weniger Medium und Konsolenspec und der Code ist kein Releasecode. Naja ich bin weg. Viel Spaß noch im Leben, werdet bestimmt weit kommen mit der alles gratis und sofort Attitude. Aber sehr interessant zu sehen wie gut oder schlecht die Mods hier eingreifen bei Diskussionen um Raubkopien.



 Wasn mit dir los ich hab den leak nich ich habs nur bei Pcgames ma in nem video gesehen wies aussieht mehr net ich finds doch auch ******** das sowas Passiert ist. Sowas ist Bullshit.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt aufhören hier zu posten, das ist alles vergebene Lebensmüh und verlorene Zeit.Viel Spaß noch im Leben, werdet bestimmt weit kommen mit der alles gratis und sofort Attitude.



Auf jeden fall...mann mann mann ich geh ja auch Hart arbeiten für mein Geld also bitte als ob`s keine anderen probleme auf dieser Welt gibt!


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

lasst uns lieber zum thema zurückkeren (Crysis 2)
Die Leak geschichte können wir im Hiobsbotschafts-Thread diskutieren.

Hier würde ich gerne mal wissen wer vor hat sich neue Hardware (und wenn ja welche) für Crysis 2 zu gönnen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. Februar 2011)

Ja haste Recht...und neue Hardware,ich schätz mal du...ne riegel dazu wäre glaub ich nicht so verkehrt  Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Mühle und werd grafik technisch erst wieder für`s kommende Gta aufrüsten.


----------



## Bull56 (14. Februar 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> _>Schlussendlich hat aber eine Person im Umfeld von Crytek/EA das Ganze online gestellt - also sollte man auch da den schuldigen suchen._
> 
> Naja erstmal, wenn es denn so ist, dann sind dessen Loyalitäten ganz klar. Definitiv nicht bei seinem Arbeitgeber, sondern bei Raubkopierern. Natürlich trägt der die Initialschuld, keine Frage, aber jeder der es jetzt verbreitet ist ebenso illegal und schuldig am Werk.
> [...............]
> Was das bedeutet ist aber das jede Form von modding, Basteln oder rumprobieren komplett verloren geht. Spieler werden dann so wie Apple-Kunden (kein USB-Port, keine Kamera, keinerlei Möglichkeiten DRM zu umgehen) zu komplett passiven Konsumenten verdonnert. Nix mehr mit Kreativ sein und eigene Sachen schaffen.


 
bevor das argumentieren und appellieren weiter geht, es handelt sich hier um eine version die ea-games als test und zur weiteren abspreche von crytekt bekommen hat.

bei softwarefirmen/entwicklern sind nun mal oft leute beteidigt die sich in den schwarzen szenen durchaus auskennen und ihre kontakte haben.

gerechtfertigt ist das runterladen sicherlich nicht und strafbar ist es zu recht. trotzdem wird ea-games desween keinen größeren schaden abbekommen.

MfG B56


----------



## nyso (14. Februar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, der einzige der darurch finanziellen Schaden haben wird ist der Leaker, wenn den rauskommt wer es war
Nach der News sind jedenfalls die Vorbestellungen aus Solidarität mit dem "deutschen" Entwicklerstudio Crytek stark angestiegen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> lasst uns lieber zum thema zurückkeren (Crysis 2)
> Die Leak geschichte können wir im Hiobsbotschafts-Thread diskutieren.
> 
> Hier würde ich gerne mal wissen wer vor hat sich neue Hardware (und wenn ja welche) für Crysis 2 zu gönnen.


 
Wenn die HD5870 bei mir nicht mehr reicht, kommt evtl eine GTX580 zum Einsatz. Am liebsten wäre mir die Phantom mit 3GB 


CPU: AMD PII X6 1090T
RAM: 8GB-DDR3

Das sollte schon passen.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn die HD5870 bei mir nicht mehr reicht, kommt evtl eine GTX580 zum Einsatz. Am liebsten wäre mir die Phantom mit 3GB



Lol gibt es wirklich eine Phantom 580er mit 3gig?? Hast du dann auch ne auflösung von 2650x1600? Soweit ich gehört hab verlangsamt zuviel VRAM der GraKa die gesamtleistung wenn die Auflösung zu gering ist. War mal bei einem Test zweier GTX 295 das Problem bei Quad SLI das die überall abgestürtzt ist weil die RAM verwaltung einfach zuviel ausgemacht hat.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (14. Februar 2011)

9800GT + Übertakteter Dualcore muss reichen für slideshow.

@ Alan Wake -nein, Asleep - weiterschreiben![Maximum Meinung]
Sleep brauche ich auch noch, & Indeed money weil Neuerscheinungen einfach mal zu Teuer sind.
[Vermutung:]
Die Raub & Saug Geschichten würden sich dramatisch reduzieren wenn es angemessene Preise
gibt. 1000€ Rechner habe ich nicht. Die geleakedte Version tue ich Crytek & mir auch nicht an!
Aber es war schön hier zu lesen. Halte die Fahne weiter hoch. Gruß


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon mal angesprochen. Je nach Qualität finde ich die Preise gerechtfertigt!
Bei Crysis kostet die standard Edi. wahrscheinlich 35-45€ da die SE 47 kostet. Für die wahrscheinlich gelieferte Leistung/Qualität ist das aber vollkommen in Ordnung. GTA IV und Far Cry 2 kosteten jeweils 50€ glatt und beide waren mies.

98gt und duo villeicht für 20fps auf ultra low?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

> Lol gibt es wirklich eine Phantom 580er mit 3gig??


Here we go.  Gainward-Gainward GeForce® GTX 580 3072MB "Phantom"


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

puuh das Baby kostet 500 Ocken
Denke mal das das reichen könnte


----------



## Bull56 (14. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> puuh das Baby kostet 500 Ocken
> Denke mal das das reichen könnte


und ich hab se


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

ne also ich hab grade den EA dings support angeschreiben per live chat und hab den gesagt ich hätt ne pc beta und dieser komische frak sagte mir ja die wurde realesd

was haltet ihr davon ist nicht von mir 
schwachsin


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Ach die PC Demo wurde schon released?


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

ich rede von der leak version das kann nich sein


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Dann verstehe ich deinen Post anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2011)

Aussagen und Diskussionen zu Crysis 2, die auf selbst geladenen Versionen (Urheberrechtsverletzung) beruhen, sind hier im Forum unerwünscht. Bitte unterlasst das.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

Kapier nicht wo das problem ist... Wenn die einfach die IW 4.0 und die Cryengine 3 kombinieren könnten hätten wir was wir wollen: Super grafik auch mit weniger High-End Segmenten...

Es kann ja nicht wahr sein das man mit einem Porsche langsamer fährt als mit einem Käfer der "einfacheres" Benzin benutzt.

Sobald die echte PC DX11 Demo raus ist sollte mal jemand sofort ein paar Benches machen. Wahrscheinlich wird sowiso wieder alles ganz anders kommen als wir alle denken.


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

Was denkt ihr kommt die Ihr kommt die Demo noch raus ja oder nein ich hoffe ma ja


----------



## chapati (14. Februar 2011)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht.   
Wenn nicht einer der Angestellten von EA die Version ins Netz gestellt hat,wer sonst??? Da hat sich doch keiner eingehackt.
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung,wenn man ein Spiel gut findet kauft man doch das Original,spätestens nachdem man die Demo gespielt hat.

Ich hatte immer bisher immer Probleme einen Betakey zu bekommen, so ohne weiteres ging das nicht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Kapier nicht wo das problem ist... Wenn die einfach die IW 4.0 und die Cryengine 3 kombinieren könnten hätten wir was wir wollen: Super grafik auch mit weniger High-End Segmenten...
> 
> Es kann ja nicht wahr sein das man mit einem Porsche langsamer fährt als mit einem Käfer der "einfacheres" Benzin benutzt.
> 
> Sobald die echte PC DX11 Demo raus ist sollte mal jemand sofort ein paar Benches machen. Wahrscheinlich wird sowiso wieder alles ganz anders kommen als wir alle denken.




Die IW 4.0 ist total veraltet im Vergleich zur Cryengine 3. 
Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die CE3 8 CPU-Kerne effektiv nutzen kann. Bei der IW 4.0 werden es wohl weniger sein. Außerdem kann die CE3 mehr (DirectX 11,...).


----------



## Bull56 (14. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Aussagen und Diskussionen zu Crysis 2, die auf selbst geladenen Versionen (Urheberrechtsverletzung) beruhen, sind hier im Forum unerwünscht. Bitte unterlasst das.



was soll denn der kommentar!?

das hier bilder und videos sowie informationen zur technik des leaks nicht erlaubt sind leuchtet mir ein!

aber man kann doch wohl sagen das man die leaked gespielt hat und allen empfiehlt das orginal zu kaufen und das sich das auf jeden fall lohnt!!!

abgesehen davon hat mich jedenfalls die leaked davon überzeugt das spiel zu kaufen.

ich frage mich mittlerweile ob es nicht teilweise absicht von crytek war das die geleaked wurde...
__________________________________________


ich finde es wenn man sich die screens auf pcgh und xbox anschaut absolut heftig was man mit dx9 alles machen kann und bin absolut gespannt wie das ganze mit dx11 aussieht! wenn ich mir jetzt dead space 2 als aktuellen referenz dx9 shooter anschaue dann sieht crysis 2 dagegen aus wie 3 jahre später released...

die machenschaften von crytek sind echt heftig, ich hoffe es ist irgendwie möglich die cryengine 3 über crysis zu arbeiten wie das auch mit der ce2 auf fc2 ging!

ich bin richtig beruhigt das ich auf den pc nen eigegen dedicated basteln kann und dafür nicht so blöde server bezahlen muss. nur der lan modus wurde noch nicht angekündigt


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Die IW 4.0 ist total veraltet im Vergleich zur Cryengine 3.
> Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die CE3 8 CPU-Kerne effektiv nutzen kann. Bei der IW 4.0 werden es wohl weniger sein. Außerdem kann die CE3 mehr (DirectX 11,...).



Verstehe das ja auch aber mir geht es darum das die CE2 und dann wahrscheinlich auch die CE3 einfach die totalen Hardware-Fresser sind. Bei der IW Reihe sieht man mal was mit wenig Ressourcen alles machbar ist!

Gerade deswegen zock doch jeder ab nem Low-End PC CoD weils einfach einigermaßen gut aussieht ohne das du ne GTX brauchst. Bei der CE1 und auch bei Dunia hats dagegen doch schon wunderbar funktioniert! Mal abwarten ob die den gleichen Fehler nochmal begehen


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> was soll denn der kommentar!?
> 
> das hier bilder und videos sowie informationen zur technik des leaks nicht erlaubt sind leuchtet mir ein!
> 
> ...



Die Serveranbieter sind vorgegeben.

Wegen des Leaks:

Das kann man doch in den Thread zu der passenden News diskutieren.
Aber dieses Verschwörungszeug nervt mit der Zeit und wurde schon oft durchgekaut. 
Ich finde es gut, dass Pokerclock die Diskussionen dazu beendet hat, da das einfach nicht fair gegenüber Crytek bzw. gegenüber jedem anderen Entwickler ist. Dass dich die Leaked überzeugt hat ist eine Sache, aber einigen reicht die Version. Eigentlich gibt es ja Demos, Test usw., die einem bei der Entscheidung des Kaufs eines Spiels helfen und keine geleakten (gibt es das Wort überhaupt^^) Versionen. Außerdem ist noch genügend Zeit zum Release. Bis dahin wird man wohl noch warten können.


@NZHALKO


IW optimiert einfach solange bis es nicht mehr geht. Außerdem wollen die  keine Maßstäbe setzen sondern, abkassieren und die Masse besitzt eben  400€-600€ Fertig-PCs. Die haben meist keine Ahnung von Aufrüsten.
Außerdem machen die CoD hauptsächlich für die Konsolen, die PC-Version  wird leicht aufpoliert und das war's dann auch. Für das Alter der IW  Engine ist die Grafik schon gut, aber Black Ops sieht man, dass man die  Grenze erreicht hat. Auch wenn es eine andere Engine ist.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> IW optimiert einfach solange bis es nicht mehr geht. Außerdem wollen die  keine Maßstäbe setzen sondern, abkassieren und die Masse besitzt eben  400€-600€ Fertig-PCs. Die haben meist keine Ahnung von Aufrüsten.
> Außerdem machen die CoD hauptsächlich für die Konsolen, die PC-Version  wird leicht aufpoliert und das war's dann auch. Für das Alter der IW  Engine ist die Grafik schon gut, aber Black Ops sieht man, dass man die  Grenze erreicht hat. Auch wenn es eine andere Engine ist.



Am heftigsten hat man das bei GTA IV gesehen. Ein hoch angepriesenes schweineteueres Game was nicht mal AA hatte. Selbst mit insgesamt
5(!) Patches eine grausame Grafik dank fehlendem AA. Die Physik war geil aber das wars dann auch schon. Andererseits braucht man eigentlich kein 12x oder sogar 32xAA. Frisst nur Hardware und einen unterschied sieht man nicht es sei denn man untersucht die Pixel mit ner Lupe 
Biggest Fail ever made für die umsetzung von Konsole auf PC bei GTA IV.
Bei Crysis 2 wird sich noch herausstellen inwiefern jener Faktor eine rolle spielt. Sicher ist aber auch das schon beim ersten Teil viele ohne entsprechend starke PCs den kürzeren gezogen haben. Ein bisschen breiteres Feld sollte man schon ansprechen da ja, wie schon oft gesagt, Crysis ohne seine Grafik, wenig besser ist als viele andere Games.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Februar 2011)

Es ist gibt "nur" den DX9 modus die Performance ist ganz gut besser als bei BlackOps, stürtz manchmal ab mit der Meldung Desigin Error! Multiplayer geht, das spiel ist es wert gekauft zu werden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

is das XBox demo oder PC-Leak?


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> is das XBox demo oder PC-Leak?



Ist die PC-Version


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

sind aber nicht erlaubt also weg damit!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Februar 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ist die PC-Version



Mal sehen wie lange das noch drin bleibt.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> __________________________________________
> 
> 
> ich finde es wenn man sich die screens auf pcgh und xbox anschaut absolut heftig was man mit dx9 alles machen kann und bin absolut gespannt wie das ganze mit dx11 aussieht! wenn ich mir jetzt dead space 2 als aktuellen referenz dx9 shooter anschaue dann sieht crysis 2 dagegen aus wie 3 jahre später released...




Vielleicht is ja sogar der Leak DX11. Nur, die sagen es nicht. Wenn die "Beta" wirklich geleakt und keine Werbemaßnahme seitens Crytek ist, würde ich genauso handeln. Kein Plan, ob man das rausfinden kann mit dem DX11. Was ich aber bei Kumpels gesehen hab, lässt mich zweifeln. Das sah scho anders aus, als der übliche DX9 Krempel und so...


----------



## Bu11et (14. Februar 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ist die PC-Version



Na du hast Nerven das Zeug hier zu posten . Es wurde mehr als oft genug gesagt, dass es hier keiner sehen will und das es verboten ist dürfte mitlerweile auch bekannt sein . Ich an deiner Stelle würde das ganz schnell rausnehmen .


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Also die Minimap da find ich ja mal Mega-Fail, die stört mich mehr als sie mir hilft. Naja mal abwarten wies im Game aussieht.


----------



## Bull56 (14. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vielleicht is ja sogar der Leak DX11. Nur, die sagen es nicht. Wenn die "Beta" wirklich geleakt und keine Werbemaßnahme seitens Crytek ist, würde ich genauso handeln. Kein Plan, ob man das rausfinden kann mit dem DX11. Was ich aber bei Kumpels gesehen hab, lässt mich zweifeln. Das sah scho anders aus, als der übliche DX9 Krempel und so...



nope-kein dx11 und über r_driver=dx11 lässt sich das auch nicht herbeiführen->also unfertiger müll.

von tessellation ist keine spur und abgesehen davon ist die iw4.0 alter müll der immer wieder mit neuen textueren gefüttert wird. die engine ist absolut nicht mit der ce2/3 zu vergleichen 

mit den tools von crytek zum hosten von dedicated servern kann man das ganze so umscripten das die das spiel über jeden server hosten -> somit kann man auch crysis 2 server hosten wenn das ori spiel endlich mal rauskommt 


kann man mal bitte die blöden leakpics rausnehmen. darüber diskutieren ist ja ok solange man nichts an infos postet die den spielspass verderben oder wenn man technisches preisgibt...

es ist nun mal geschehen und pcgh hat auch darüber geschrieben. totschweigen bringt also auch nichts, abgesehen davon das ich sowas für zensur halte.


@CrashStyle:

wenn du schon meinst du müsstest bilder porsten die nicht erwünscht sind-dann wenigstens in ansehnlicher grafik und nicht auf niedrigen einstellungen -.-


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe Pockercklock wegen den Bildern informiert.


----------



## Bull56 (14. Februar 2011)

ehhhm-mal ne frage-wie kann das von der leak sein obwohl der multiplayer der leak nicht funktioniert!?


----------



## Bu11et (14. Februar 2011)

Kannst du das Thema nicht einfach sein lassen? Gegebenfals frag das den Crash per PN. Ich kann den Hype um das Thema nicht mehr sehen eh .


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> nope-kein dx11 und über r_driver=dx11 lässt sich das auch nicht herbeiführen->also unfertiger müll.
> 
> von tessellation ist keine spur und abgesehen davon ist die iw4.0 alter müll der immer wieder mit neuen textueren gefüttert wird. die engine ist absolut nicht mit der ce2/3 zu vergleichen




Überzeugt mich nicht!


----------



## JensGa (14. Februar 2011)

Ja hoffe auch dass die Grafik besser für den pc wird sonst sehe ich leider keine große Chance bestes Game 2011 zu werden


----------



## Antonio (14. Februar 2011)

Ich denke die von Crytek wissen was Sie da tun


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2011)

JensGa schrieb:


> Ja hoffe auch dass die Grafik besser für den pc wird sonst sehe ich leider keine große Chance bestes Game 2011 zu werden



Du machst also den Titel "Bestes Spiel" an der Grafik fest? Sehr interessant ...


----------



## kleinerSchuh (14. Februar 2011)

Bilder bitte raus. Auch wenn es schwer fällt hier alle Meinungen gelesen zu haben.
Sollte man die Worte der Redaktion doch wenigstens dazu auf der Nachricht lesen.
(Das hat auch nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun, wenn die Bilder nicht nur als Miniaturen oder als
Link vorhanden sind).

Wer das Spiel kauft,
sich die Haare rauft -
wenn wir hier Spoiler sehen,
könnt so mancher durchdrehen.

& Alan Asleep`s Argumentationen waren doch nicht etwa vergebens. Schade wenn es so wäre.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand was der Unterschied zwischen der PEDI und der USK Version von Crysis 2 ist? Preislich ist die PEGI gute 10€ teurer.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (14. Februar 2011)

@ ghostadmin -Die Frage las ich hier bereits irgendwo in den tiefen der annähernd 1600 Stimmen. Du meinst Pegi? Vielleicht ist diese teurer wegen des Imports? Oder andere Verpackung, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Bull56 (14. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Überzeugt mich nicht!


können wir per pn klären.

weiß jemand ob es jetzt fahrzeuge im mp geben wird oder nicht und wies das mit powerstruggle modus oder sowas?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Ja so richtig hab ich auch nix dazu gefunden. Teurer wegen Import denke ich auch nicht. Schon seltsam, vielleicht schreib ich ma den Amazon Support an, vielleicht wissen die da was.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja so richtig hab ich auch nix dazu gefunden. Teurer wegen Import denke ich auch nicht. Schon seltsam, vielleicht schreib ich ma den Amazon Support an, vielleicht wissen die da was.



Da gibt es keine Unterschiede, PEGI muss eben aus dem Ausland beschafft werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Ja aus welchem Ausland soll die bitte beschafft werden?!


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja aus welchem Ausland soll die bitte beschafft werden?! [/
> 
> Österreich dabekomme ich immer die Pegi games her als ein laden bei uns in der nähe.
> 
> Und farzeuge denke ich sind da keine vorhanden mir ist es auch egal hauptsache hammer grafik und gute atmosphere


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ehhhm-mal ne frage-wie kann das von der leak sein obwohl der multiplayer der leak nicht funktioniert!?



Der Multiplayer funktioniert!


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Februar 2011)

Ja auf dedicated Server.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Kommentar vom CEO.



> As you all have heard by now, an early, incomplete build of Crysis 2 has been leaked online. While we are deeply disappointed by these events, we are all completely overwhelmed by the support we have received from you, our community.
> 
> Despite this unfortunate incident, we can assure you that PC gaming is very important to us and will always be important to Crytek in the future. We are all still focused on delivering a great gaming experience to our true and honest fans. I hope you will enjoy Crysis 2 on PC, as we think it is our best PC game yet!
> 
> ...


----------



## Leandros (15. Februar 2011)

Ich freu mich, hoffe das der liebe CEO recht behält.


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

Das steht auch auf deutsch bei pcgh xD


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

Boah langsam nervts echt, hört ma auf wegen dieser Beta rumzuheulen und Sachen darüber hier reinzuschreiben........


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2011)

@ ghostadmin
Da muss ich dir Recht geben!

@ alle 
Ihr kennt die Spielregeln. Pokerclock hat sie bereits erwähnt.

Haltet euch bitte dran!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

zurück zum Thema.

Ist denn jemand im Besitz von Antworten auf die schon gestellten Fragen?

Warum Alcatraz? Warum andere Aliens? Gibt es menschliche Gegner(welche)?


----------



## Menthe (15. Februar 2011)

Es gibt wohl menschliche Gegner. Weiß aber nicht was für welche das sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema.
> 
> Ist denn jemand im Besitz von Antworten auf die schon gestellten Fragen?
> 
> Warum Alcatraz? Warum andere Aliens? Gibt es menschliche Gegner(welche)?



1. Keine Ahnung.
2. Keine Ahnung.
3. Ja, von einer privaten Militärfirma, die es auf den Nanosuit abgesehen hat.


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

Sag mal geht das hier nicht irgendwann auch mal in eure Köpfe rein das wir keine PICs/VIDs oder anleitungen haben wollen?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Sag mal geht das hier nicht irgendwann auch mal in eure Köpfe rein das wir keine PICs/VIDs oder anleitungen haben wollen?



Entferne bitte sein Zitat aus deinem Post. Um seinen Post und um ihn wird sich bald gekümmert.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

Und wird erneut gesperrt.


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

was soll das denn? Es gibt klare Regeln und wenn du dich nicht mal in einem Forum an Gesetzte halten kannst bezweifle ich das es in deinem Reallife glatt läuft! Ist es denn so schwer die regeln zu beachten???


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

hamachi_crysis2beta_mp schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das die Admins mehr Geduld haben als ein Bot.



Oh durchaus, die haben mit "sowas" Erfahrung.


----------



## Player007 (15. Februar 2011)

Jungs beruhigt euch mal  
Ist ja echt schlimm näy näy näy


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

hamachi_crysis2beta_mp schrieb:


> Manche Sachen muss man Menschen aufdrücken damit sie sich damit abfinden.



lol dir wird gleich ein "bann for ever" aufgedrückt und dann kannst DU dich damit abfinden wenn du so weiter machst


----------



## joraku (15. Februar 2011)

zu 2. Ich habe da so Vermutungen (nein, ich habe nicht die "Beta" gespielt ).

Gut, also, ich denke, dass die Aliens Hilfe gerufen haben, der Story des ersten Teiles nach waren die ja schon einige Zeit auf der Erde, aber waren in einem Art "Schlafzustand" etc.
Oder das sind die gleichen Aliens, die grünen Körper stecken jetzt bei denen in den Kamfpläufern drinnen, da eine gepanzerte und kleinere, sowie wenigere Plattform praktischer ist um Häuser zu durchkämen als diese komischen Schwebedinger aus dem ersten Teil.
Eine andere Möglichkeit: Evolution.  oder der Designer hat gewechselt. 
Lassen wir uns überraschen - auch bin ich gespannt, warum das Virus nicht bei allen Menschen anschlägt, ich hoffe mal, dass das geklärt wird.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

Leute wie wärs wenn wir den netten Herrn einfach ignorieren? Ist wohl das Beste für alle.


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> zu 2. Ich habe da so Vermutungen (nein, ich habe nicht die "Beta" gespielt ).
> 
> Gut, also, ich denke, dass die Aliens Hilfe gerufen haben, der Story des ersten Teiles nach waren die ja schon einige Zeit auf der Erde, aber waren in einem Art "Schlafzustand" etc.
> Oder das sind die gleichen Aliens, die grünen Körper stecken jetzt bei denen in den Kamfpläufern drinnen, da eine gepanzerte und kleinere, sowie wenigere Plattform praktischer ist um Häuser zu durchkämen als diese komischen Schwebedinger aus dem ersten Teil.
> ...



Ok? Von einem Virus hab ich ja noch gar nichts gehört das ist mir echt neu
Das mit dem Schlafzustand erinnert mich stark an den Film mit Tom Cruise "Krieg der Welten"
Von der Optik oder dem "horrorfaktor" fand ich aber die aliens des ersten teils besser (kenne aber bisher nur die skins aus den trailern)


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

hamachi_crysis2beta_mp schrieb:


> Denkst du ein Ban hält jemanden davon ab?
> Du bist ja eine Lachnummer. *facepalm*



Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten. Ignorieren ist das beste aber ich kapier einfach nicht was die leute geritten hat sich so zu verhalten?!?!


----------



## joraku (15. Februar 2011)

hamachi_crysis2beta_mp schrieb:


> Manche Sachen muss man Menschen aufdrücken damit sie sich damit abfinden.



Es geht nicht darum jemanden davon abzuhalten. 
Es geht darum, dass dieses Forum hier diese Sachen nicht unterstützt.
Das muss dir ein mod auch aufdrücken, damit du dich damit abfindest? 

Ach und glaubst du, du wärst der Erste, der einen Bot auf das Forum loslässt.  
Du und dein Nickname seid eine Lachnummer. Klaust du dein Essen auch? Wie lange wirst du bei deinen Eltern wohnen?

Ich kann es ja verstehen wenn manche die "Beta" testen wollen, aber dass sie dann hier WERBUNG machen (was ebenfalls verboten ist) und dann auch noch mit so einem Thema (wo links etc. ebenfalls verboten sind) 
Das Forum gab es schon ohne deinen Account - es wird auch ohne deinen Account weiterexistieren.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Februar 2011)

@NZHALKO

Bitte nutze den Ändern Button dafür ist er da!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

Können die Mods nicht mal durchgreifen?
PCGH ist gegen den Leak und jeder verantwortungsbewusster User auch. Also lasst den Mist mit der Crysis 2 Beta. Wenn ihr umbedingt Aufmerksamkeit braucht, dann macht das woanders.


----------



## joraku (15. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Können die Mods nicht mal durchgreifen?
> PCGH ist gegen den Leak und jeder verantwortungsbewusster User auch. Also lasst den Mist mit der Crysis 2 Beta. Wenn ihr umbedingt Aufmerksamkeit braucht, dann macht das woanders.



Der / die kennen sich da noch nicht so aus - dem Verhalten nach zu Urteilen haben die noch keine 18 Winter erlebt. 

Edit: Also gut, Back to Topic, er wurde gegangen. 

Jemand hat doch was wegen den Aliens gefragt, mein Beitrag dazu ist leider schon hinter Unmengen von Posts verschwunden, umblättern


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Können die Mods nicht mal durchgreifen?
> PCGH ist gegen den Leak und jeder verantwortungsbewusster User auch. Also lasst den Mist mit der Crysis 2 Beta. Wenn ihr umbedingt Aufmerksamkeit braucht, dann macht das woanders.



Ist doch bereits in Arbeit.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Februar 2011)

Das Zitat ändern hätte auch gereicht und nett gleich mein ganzen Post zu löschen!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ist doch bereits in Arbeit.



Cool. Habe ich gerade gesehen. Danke an den Mod/Admin der das Problem gelöst hat.


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> @NZHALKO
> 
> Bitte nutze den Ändern Button dafür ist er da!



ich glaube dir ist da auch was entgangen in letzter zeit oder?


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

ALSO AN DEN ADMIN:

crysis2beta_mp und CrashStyle posten dauernd unerwünschte Informationen über den PC Leak!


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> ALSO AN DEN ADMIN:
> 
> crysis2beta_mp und CrashStyle posten dauernd unerwünschte Informationen über den PC Leak!



Junge ich habe ein Beitrag zitiert und nicht selber gepostet das ist ein unterschied!


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

crysis2beta_mp schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder.



glaubst du ernsthaft wir saugen jetzt alle die beta und zocken mit dir weil du uns zuspammst? Is alles in Ordnung????


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema.
> 
> Ist denn jemand im Besitz von Antworten auf die schon gestellten Fragen?
> 
> Warum Alcatraz? Warum andere Aliens? Gibt es menschliche Gegner(welche)?



Zu Alcatraz kann ich nichts sagen. 
Aliens: Crysis 2 spielt 3 Jahre nach Crysis 1. Da ist auch 'ne Menge Zeit vergangen außerdem sind die Aliens wohl auf Kälte angewiesen und mussten sich anpassen, damit sie sich schön ausbreiten können.
Bei den menschlichen Gegnern handelt es sich um Truppen der C.E.L.L.
Die haben was mit Crynet Systems zu tun. Deinem Nanosuit Sponsor aus dem ersten Teil.


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Zu Alcatraz kann ich nichts sagen.
> Aliens: Crysis 2 spielt 3 Jahre nach Crysis 1. Da ist auch 'ne Menge Zeit vergangen außerdem sind die Aliens wohl auf Kälte angewiesen und mussten sich anpassen, damit sie sich schön ausbreiten können.
> Bei den menschlichen Gegnern handelt es sich um Truppen der C.E.L.L.
> Die haben was mit Crynet Systems zu tun. Deinem Nanosuit Sponsor aus dem ersten Teil.



AHA denn ich hab nicht ein bisschen eis in den Trailern entdecken können und das sie es zum überleben brauchen leuchtet einem ja schon ein. D.h. sie haben eine neue Panzerung um auch unter normalen Bedingungen kämpfen zu können. Komisch allerdings das am anfang des ersten Teil auch die "normalen" Rüstungen der Aliens auch außerhalb der kältesphäre operieren konnten. Naja irgendeinen Grund wird es schon geben.
C.E.L.L.? hat das irgendwas mit Splinter Cell zutun ?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> AHA denn ich hab nicht ein bisschen eis in den Trailern entdecken können und das sie es zum überleben brauchen leuchtet einem ja schon ein. D.h. sie haben eine neue Panzerung um auch unter normalen Bedingungen kämpfen zu können. Komisch allerdings das am anfang des ersten Teil auch die "normalen" Rüstungen der Aliens auch außerhalb der kältesphäre operieren konnten. Naja irgendeinen Grund wird es schon geben.
> C.E.L.L.? hat das irgendwas mit Splinter Cell zutun ?



C.E.L.L. ist eine Abkürzung und steht glaube für die Logistikabteilung von Crynet Systems. 
Die Aliens konnten im ersten Teil wahrscheinlich nicht Lange außerhalb ihres Schiffs sein oder sie hatten nich ihre volle Stärke.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (15. Februar 2011)

Ist Alcatraz nicht eher so ein Codename wie Nomad?


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

War Nomad ein Codename?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Ist Alcatraz nicht eher so ein Codename wie Nomad?



Jo.
Nomad heißt eigentlich Jake Dunn.


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

dann ists villeicht auch dabei geblieben


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (15. Februar 2011)

Wer ist den eigtl. der alte Knacker der in dem Be Strong Trailer aus dem Off von dem Nanosuit erzählt, als ob er der Erfinder davon wäre und dann am Schluss so ein Satz fällt wie "...and finish what I started over *a century ago*? - Kann mich an dem aus dem 1er irgendwie nicht erinnern. Wieviel Jahre nach dem 1er spielt eigtl. der 2er?


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Wer ist den eigtl. der alte Knacker der in dem Be Strong Trailer aus dem Off von dem Nanosuit erzählt, als ob er der Erfinder davon wäre und dann am Schluss so ein Satz fällt wie "...and finish what I started over *a century ago*? - Kann mich an dem aus dem 1er irgendwie nicht erinnern. Wieviel Jahre nach dem 1er spielt eigtl. der 2er?



3 jahre später


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Jo.
> Nomad heißt eigentlich Jake Dunn.



 Woher weist du das der Jake Dunn heist ??


----------



## basti_kirk (15. Februar 2011)

frage?
wie komnmt die version ins netz?
und schön den schwarzen peter an die pc community weiter!!!


----------



## Player007 (15. Februar 2011)

*UPDATE*

Es gibt jetzt einen offiziellen Story Trailer von EA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGXPyQQE4PU


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Woher weist du das der Jake Dunn heist ??




*1st Lieutenant Jake "Nomad" Dunn is the protagonist of the Crysis series and serves as the playable character in Crysis  and second command of the raptor team. Jake is a United States Army  Delta Force Operator and, as such, wears a state-of-the-art Nanosuit, granted by the United States military. He works throughout the game with his squadmates, primarily with Laurence "Prophet" Barnes", his squad leader, and Michael "Psycho" Sykes.  Nomad is described in the Prima's Official Guide as an athletic and  muscular Caucasian American in his early 20s. Prophet appears to be a  major role model for him. 

*Jake Dunn - Crysis Wiki

In dem Zusammenhang auch : Alcatraz 

http://crysis.wikia.com/wiki/Alcatraz


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

Geht euch das auch so das ihr bei Laurence "Prophet" Barnes immer an Laurence "Morpheus" Fishbourne denken müsst???


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Gut, also, ich denke, dass die Aliens Hilfe gerufen haben, der Story des ersten Teiles nach waren die ja schon einige Zeit auf der Erde, aber waren in einem Art "Schlafzustand" etc.



Sowas in der Richtung wirds auch sein, denn im neuen Trailer sagen die ja irgend was wegen "wir hätten nicht die ganze Zeit nach oben, sondern nach unten schauen sollen", was wohl soviel bedeutet die waren schon die ganze Zeit da, also vergraben. 

Erinnert wirklich ein bischen an Krieg der Welten.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung wirds auch sein, denn im neuen Trailer sagen die ja irgend was wegen "wir hätten nicht die ganze Zeit nach oben, sondern nach unten schauen sollen", was wohl soviel bedeutet die waren schon die ganze Zeit da, also vergraben.
> 
> Erinnert wirklich ein bischen an Krieg der Welten.




Wird bestimmt lustig Aliens durch die Gegend zu werfen. Aber dadurch wirkt es auch einfacher. Die Aliens im ersten Teil waren ein Klasse für sich.


----------



## ghost13 (15. Februar 2011)

By gamerpics.eu
Auch ich schließe mich dem an. Es ist nicht immer der böse PC Spieler, der Software Piraterie betreibt. Es sind die Leute, die dafür sorgen, das die Software in den Umlauf kommt. In diesem Fall kann es ja nur einer der Entwickler von Crytek sein. Downloader dieser Torrent Version von Crysis 2 sollten gewarnt sein, da nun auch mit Sicherheit viele Viren und andere Schadsoftware unter den Files ist. Daher die Empfehlung: Torrent Download von Crysis 2 meiden. 

Ich werde dies nur als Demo nutzen, und jeder andere der sich für einen Download eintscheidet sollte dies auch so handhaben. Zitat:Es ist nicht immer der böse PC Spieler, der Software Piraterie betreibt. "JA.dem gebe Ich Recht"! So,nun bin ich gespannt wie sich dieser Fall "Akte:Crysis2" weiterzieht.........?






```

```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> *1st Lieutenant Jake "Nomad" Dunn is the protagonist of the Crysis series and serves as the playable character in Crysis  and second command of the raptor team. Jake is a United States Army  Delta Force Operator and, as such, wears a state-of-the-art Nanosuit, granted by the United States military. He works throughout the game with his squadmates, primarily with Laurence "Prophet" Barnes", his squad leader, and Michael "Psycho" Sykes.  Nomad is described in the Prima's Official Guide as an athletic and  muscular Caucasian American in his early 20s. Prophet appears to be a  major role model for him.
> 
> *Jake Dunn - Crysis Wiki
> 
> ...



Thx


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

ghost13 schrieb:


> By gamerpics.eu
> Auch ich schließe mich dem an. Es ist nicht immer der böse PC Spieler, der Software Piraterie betreibt. Es sind die Leute, die dafür sorgen, das die Software in den Umlauf kommt. In diesem Fall kann es ja nur einer der Entwickler von Crytek sein. Downloader dieser Torrent Version von Crysis 2 sollten gewarnt sein, da nun auch mit Sicherheit viele Viren und andere Schadsoftware unter den Files ist. Daher die Empfehlung: Torrent Download von Crysis 2 meiden.
> 
> Ich werde dies nur als Demo nutzen, und jeder andere der sich für einen Download eintscheidet sollte dies auch so handhaben. Zitat:Es ist nicht immer der böse PC Spieler, der Software Piraterie betreibt. "JA.dem gebe Ich Recht"! So,nun bin ich gespannt wie sich dieser Fall "Akte:Crysis2" weiterzieht.........?
> ...




Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass das illegal und unfair gegenüber Crytek ist. Das gehört nicht in diesen Thread und aus die Maus. Ich hoffe die meisten haben es jeder hat es verstanden. Außerdem gibt Crytek den PC'lern keine Schuld, außer die jenigen, die es runtergeladen haben.
Seid doch froh, dass Crytek eine Demo für PC angekündigt hat. Das ist gegenwärtig eine Seltenheit, also kann ich das Gejammer von einigen nicht verstehen. Natürlich wäre es intelligent, wenn Crytek jetzt die Demo bringt. Aber das ist was anderes.


----------



## Bull56 (15. Februar 2011)

lol

auf der beta sind schon hacker unterwegs...

das kann ja was werden wenn das orginal draußen ist...

mal sehen obs wieder ssm und co geben wird...

fly hack, aimbot und wallhacker...
die haben auch nichts in der richtung geändert und es lässt sich genauso hacken wie das alte spiel auch-wieso denn bloß der mist...


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Geht euch das auch so das ihr bei Laurence "Prophet" Barnes immer an Laurence "Morpheus" Fishbourne denken müsst???



Nö...


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> auf der beta sind schon hacker unterwegs...
> 
> ...



Meinste jetz die Xbox version oder Pc wenn Pc version solltest du dich schämen wenn das online gehn sollte


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

Geht das schon wieder los....


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> fly hack, aimbot und wallhacker...
> die haben auch nichts in der richtung geändert und es lässt sich genauso hacken wie das alte spiel auch-wieso denn bloß der mist...



Die wollen nur verkaufen. Das Zocken ist Dein Problem und interessiert doch den Hersteller nicht mehr. Is doch immer der gleiche Scheiß...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> auf der beta sind schon hacker unterwegs...
> 
> ...




Das Spiel ist noch gar nicht offiziel erschienen, aber egal. Hauptsache ihr zockt schon Multiplayer. Sorry, aber es reicht!!! Wir wollen nichts mehr darüber wissen.
 Ich würde es gerne mal miterleben, wenn du an der Stelle von Herrn Yerli wärst. Da würdest du dich nicht mehr freuen.


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

irgendwie muss man hier auch alle 15 posts sagen das dieses Thema nicht für Leak-Disskussionen ist...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> irgendwie muss man hier auch alle 15 posts sagen das dieses Thema nicht für Leak-Disskussionen ist...



Können wohl nicht Lesen.


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

Hahahahha ja aber erlich jetz ma ne andere frage was denkt ihr wie das spiel wird ??^^


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Februar 2011)

in einigen dingen besser, in anderen dingen schlechter

in welchem verhältnis und in welchen bereichen lässt sich nicht sagen aber das schema ist eig. immer gleich


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> in einigen dingen besser, in anderen dingen schlechter
> 
> in welchem verhältnis und in welchen bereichen lässt sich nicht sagen aber das schema ist eig. immer gleich



 Ok aber ich denke der 2er wird viel besser als der 1er was da schon für trailer erscheinen sind einfach nur hammer


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Hahahahha ja aber erlich jetz ma ne andere frage was denkt ihr wie das spiel wird ??^^



Das Spiel wird recht lurz. Und der Multiplayer langweilig, wenn er so wird, wie er sich zur Zeit zockt. Also, wenn die nichts mehr drann ändern, bevor er veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Antonio (15. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird recht lurz. Und der Multiplayer langweilig, wenn er so wird, wie er sich zur Zeit zockt. Also, wenn die nichts mehr drann ändern, bevor er veröffentlicht wird.



Also vllt wirds kurz aber hauptsache man hat spass nich so wie mit dem scheiss blckschrott  und mods wirds bestimmt auch wieder gegeben also denke ich das es nicht langweilig wird


----------



## pa ul (15. Februar 2011)

für alle die nicht mehr warten können, habe ich im Internet einen Shop gefunden, der spiele als reine Downloads verkauft, jedoch für einen sensationellen Preis. Wurde auch mal zeit, dass der Preisnachlass auch mal an die Kunden weitergereicht wird bei einem digitalen download-game.

ich will damit jetzt keine Spam-Werbung machen, aber interessierte können es sich ja mal anschauen. Ist für mich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, eine günstigere Alternative zu zB Gamesload.de. Die Bezahlung muss jedoch per Paypal oder Kreditkarte erfolgen.

Ich jedenfalls habe dort schon mal Civ5 bestellt und gerade Crysis2. 

G2PLAY.net


----------



## Schokomonster (15. Februar 2011)

pa ul schrieb:


> für alle die nicht mehr warten können, habe ich im Internet einen Shop gefunden, der spiele als reine Downloads verkauft, jedoch für einen sensationellen Preis. Wurde auch mal zeit, dass der Preisnachlass auch mal an die Kunden weitergereicht wird bei einem digitalen download-game.
> 
> ich will damit jetzt keine Spam-Werbung machen, aber interessierte können es sich ja mal anschauen. Ist für mich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, eine günstigere Alternative zu zB Gamesload.de. Die Bezahlung muss jedoch per Paypal oder Kreditkarte erfolgen.
> 
> ...


Hmm bei zavvi gibbt es die Collector Edition MIT DVD und Hülle für ca 29€ (Crysis 2: Limited Edition PC | Zavvi.com) also würde ich das nicht gerade billig nennen, Vorallen weiss man dort auch das das ein richtiger Key ist und nicht irgendeiner der irgendwo im Presswerk gestohlen wurde wie es oft bei solchen Keyshops ist.


----------



## Bull56 (15. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist noch gar nicht offiziel erschienen, aber egal. Hauptsache ihr zockt schon Multiplayer. Sorry, aber es reicht!!! Wir wollen nichts mehr darüber wissen.
> Ich würde es gerne mal miterleben, wenn du an der Stelle von Herrn Yerli wärst. Da würdest du dich nicht mehr freuen.



den herr yerli interessiert das denkich nicht so sehr da die vorbestellungen gut gestiegen sind und crytek damit echt keinen schaden nimmt.

du hast überhaupt gar keine vorstellung welche vorteile der leak für crytek und die pc-spieler bringt! alles was ea-games uns vorenthält u.ä. ist da mit drin und wird dafür sorgen das wesentlich mehr an modding möglich ist und letzendlich wesentlich mehr leute das spiel längerfristig kaufen und spielen werden. mods sind wie dlcs-auf dauer sorgen die dafür das das spiel interessant bleibt. crytek legt großen wert auf seine modding-community - dafür gibts ja sogar crymod.com

nenn du mir mal spiele die ähnlich modding freundlich wie crysis sind!?
kaum ein spiel bietet die möglichkeit alles von der grafik bis zum gameplay auseinanderzunehmen und zu verändern!

egal ob die story von crysis 2 gut oder schlecht wird. jeder hat die möglichkeit das spiel (legal) zu verändern bis es ihm gefällt. bei anderen spielen hingegen werden die dateien alles zusammengapackt und verschlüsselt damit bloß keiner dran rumbastelt...

und ein spiel was so ausbaufähig ist darf auch ruhig mal grafikhungrig sein! immerhin will man ja noch länger was von dem spiel haben. 

andere spiele wie moh kamen raus und waren 1 monat später vergessen...

crytek hat da eine wesentlich spielerfreundlichere vorstellung! das man natürlich besser cheaten kann und jeder 2te spieler von crysis wars einen hack am pc hat ist eine andere sache und nicht die schuld von crytek oder ea-sondern die der spieler!


##edit##

der sandboxeditor gehört auch noch zu den besonderen crytek-gadgets!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> du hast überhaupt gar keine vorstellung welche vorteile der leak für crytek und die pc-spieler bringt!


OMFG


----------



## miky miles (16. Februar 2011)

Nun...diese ganze Geschichte erinnert mich doch stark an das Fiasko von damals...nämlich bei Half-Life 2

Dort gab es ebenfalls solch' eine geleakte Version im Netz...nun gut...man kann das auslegen wie man möchte...aber solche "zufälligen Ereignisse" sind bei "großen" Titeln wohl nicht die Seltenheit...war da bei Assassins Creed nicht auch mal so was in der Art?

Nun wie auch immer...ich vermute manchmal einige Entwicklerfirmen "sorgen" dafür...denn genau so kommt ihr Produkt in die Schlagzeilen...ich betrachte das jetzt unabhängig von Raubkopierern oder sonstigen bösen PC-Spielern 

Fakt ist doch...wenn man ein Produkt vermarkten möchte, dann muss man dafür sorgen, dass die Leute drüber sprechen...das kann sich wohl jeder selber denken...klar ist es keine "schöne" Strategie, aber sie macht das Produkt lebendiger...

Wie gesagt, dass ist manchmal mein Gedanke hinter solchen Geschichten...ich bin ebenfalls kein Fan davon Entwicklern zu schaden...wer selbst programmiert, weiß was da für Arbeit drin steckt...vor allem geistige und zeitliche...

Und Crytek ist ein klasse Entwicklerteam...sie sorgen ja auch dafür, dass User ihren PC aufrüsten...sprich der HW-markt wird auch angekurbelt...

Ich will jetzt keine SW-Piraterie befürworten oder gar empfehlen oder sonstige derartige Aktivitäten...aber ich glaube man sollte nicht nur die User als die bösen hinstellen...denn auch durch solche "Marketingstrategien" kann ein Publisher für ordentliche Verkaufszahlen, nicht nur für ihr Produkt (HW) sorgen...da könne im Hintergrund auch einige zusammenarbeiten...

Und sind wir mal ehrlich...EA ist kein kleines Unternehmen...die holen allein mit EA-Sports schon einiges an Kohle rein...oder die tollen MiniAddOns für Sims...

Sicherlich...es ist keiner gezwungen das Zeug auch zu kaufen...aber manchmal sind vor allem die ehrlichen User diejenigen welche vom Unternehmen "hängen gelassen" werden...siehe Assassins Creed 2 und der tolle Kopierschutz und dazu die Serverüberlastung...wie gesagt, man hat ja dafür bezahlt, dass man es nicht nutzen kann in diesem Falle...die Szene lacht sich vllt. nicht darüber kaputt...aber sie zeigt auch deutlich was ehrliche User Wert sind für einige Firmen...

Nun ja...das ist jetzt etwas lang geworden...aber gut...vllt. liest das ja auch nur ein Bruchteil hier...ich jedenfalls finde die Arbeit von Crytek wunderbar...aber auch die Community kann Großes leisten...ich verweise nur mal auf Gothic (WoG)...und dabei geht‘s nicht primär um‘s Geld...und ich vergesse dabei natürlich nicht, dass bei Crytek und sonstigen Entwicklern auch Menschen sitzen, die ihr Geld nach Hause bringen wollen...aber Geld ist nicht immer alles was zählt...auch wenn manche das nicht glauben wollen 

So ich höre erst mal auf mit schreiben...sonst ist mein "Kommentar" ganze Seite lang 

Ich wünsche eine Gute Nacht...


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Februar 2011)

miky miles schrieb:


> Und Crytek ist ein klasse Entwicklerteam...sie sorgen ja auch dafür, dass User ihren PC aufrüsten...sprich der HW-markt wird auch angekurbelt...



Na ich hoffe mal nicht das die CE3 so ne schlechte Performance hat das ich meinen PC schon wieder aufrüsten muss.


----------



## NZHALKO (16. Februar 2011)

@miky miles
ist ja alles in ordnung aber warum schriebst du das nicht in den Hiobsbotschafts-Thread denn ich wiederhole und wiederhole das dieses Thema für Crysis 2 und nicht für den Leak ist.

Zum Thema: Wer sagt denn das Crytek nichts mehr ändern wird. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie viel zeit bestimmte Features brauchen aber warum sollten sie nicht mehr hinzufügen, verbessern oder "verlängern" (thema 60std insgesamte Playtime) können? Immer wird darüber gemeckert aber Crytek kann ja auch einen anderen Werg verfolgen. Stichwort Crysis 2 Warhead oder so ähnlich.


----------



## miky miles (16. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> @miky miles
> ist ja alles in ordnung aber warum schriebst du das nicht in den Hiobsbotschafts-Thread denn ich wiederhole und wiederhole das dieses Thema für Crysis 2 und nicht für den Leak ist.



Ja das hätte ich auch dort schreiben können, aber das hier ist ja ebenfalls ein Sammelthread...und so weit ist diese Leak-Version ja auch nicht von Crysis 2 entfernt bzw. würde nicht in einen Thread dieser Art passen


----------



## NZHALKO (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn du dir die letzten 10 Seiten mal angeschaut hättest würdest du wissen warum das hier nicht reinpasst


----------



## miky miles (16. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die letzten 10 Seiten mal angeschaut hättest würdest du wissen warum das hier nicht reinpasst



Kein Problem...ich kann's ja auch wieder löschen...wenn's hier keinen Sinn macht...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Um mal über's Thema zu sprechen...nun ich hab mir vorhin mal den neuesten Trailer angesehen...und ja doch...die Story klingt auf jeden Fall interessant...vorallem das Szenario bietet wohl Einiges...das ist durch New York eben alles nicht so "offen" gestaltet...da kann man gute Überraschungen einbauen 

Ich glaube Crysis leistet wieder tolle Arbeit und der Nanosuit 2 ist ja auch ein tolles Stück Technik  aber so wie ich's verstanden habe, ist man diesmal wohl der Einzige mit solch einem Nanosuit oder doch nicht?


----------



## NZHALKO (16. Februar 2011)

Glaub schon. Kann aber auch gut sein das es wieder irgendwelche Nanosuit-kopien gibt die man unschädlich machen muss. Besonders gefällt mir an New York das es wahrscheinlich viele Kämpfe innerhalb von Gebäuden geben wird was ja beim 1 Teil vernachlässigt wurde. So kammt das ganze eine SWAT-Hauch der mir sehr gut gefällt. Eine Mischung aus Cloverfield, Krieg der Welten, Iron Man und Raven Shield das wäre genial. Außerdem je mehr Optionen desto besser (Wärmebild/Nanosuit Apps usw.) damit man in den Leveln möglichst viele Variationen ausprobieren kann (Das hatt mir damals sehr gut in den Splinter Cell Games gefallen).


----------



## miky miles (16. Februar 2011)

Jo das stimmt...das Innere von Gebäuden wurde bei Crysis 1 nicht so oft genutzt...ausser vllt. das Schiff der Aliens...ich glaube aber Crytek wollte das auch so, da es ja in einer solch tropischen Region spielte...

Crysis 2 sieht dagegen alles andere als tropisch aus...was ich auch sehr gut so finde  ...ich hoffe ja auch das man Prophet wieder sieht...am Ende von Crysis lebte er ja noch...deswegen flog man ja auch zurück...wobei ich erst vermutet habe, dass Crysis 2 genau dort weitermacht...aber New York ist wie ich finde ein cooles Szenario dafür...


----------



## Antonio (16. Februar 2011)

Mich interessiert ob Psycho wieder dabei ist weil Prophet ist ja auch dabei 

Sry doppel post nich den ersten beachten


----------



## johannes944 (16. Februar 2011)

is ned ne beta herrausen?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Februar 2011)

Nein es gibt keine Beta zu Crysis 2, leider hat sich bei der PC Beta seit der Ankündigung nichts getan.


----------



## Antonio (16. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein es gibt keine Beta zu Crysis 2, leider hat sich bei der PC Beta seit der Ankündigung nichts getan.



Und woher weist du das bitteschön.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Februar 2011)

Das weiß jeder? Es gab vor nen paar Tagen auch ne News auf PCGH dazu das es keine neuen Infos zur Crysis 2 Beta gibt.


----------



## Antonio (16. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das weiß jeder? Es gab vor nen paar Tagen auch ne News auf PCGH dazu das es keine neuen Infos zur Crysis 2 Beta gibt.



Ja das weis ich die war sogar noch gestern drine soweit ich weis 
vllt wird das ja sowas wie bei Moh das die dann nur 3 tage lang geht oder so


----------



## joraku (16. Februar 2011)

In der Zeit könnte ich die dann nichtmal runterladen. 

Ich hoffe, dass mit einem Film etc. aufgeklärt wird, was mit Nomand, Psycho, der Frau und mit Prophet geschehen ist.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Februar 2011)

PC Demo ab 1.März  

Crysis 2: PC-Demo erscheint am 1. März


----------



## A.N.D.I. (16. Februar 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> den herr yerli interessiert das denkich nicht so sehr da die vorbestellungen gut gestiegen sind und crytek damit echt keinen schaden nimmt.
> 
> du hast überhaupt gar keine vorstellung welche vorteile der leak für crytek und die pc-spieler bringt! alles was ea-games uns vorenthält u.ä. ist da mit drin und wird dafür sorgen das wesentlich mehr an modding möglich ist und letzendlich wesentlich mehr leute das spiel längerfristig kaufen und spielen werden. mods sind wie dlcs-auf dauer sorgen die dafür das das spiel interessant bleibt. crytek legt großen wert auf seine modding-community - dafür gibts ja sogar crymod.com
> 
> ...




Hier geht es ums Prinzip. Das mit den Mods ist ja schön und toll. Aber hier geht's darum, dass irgendein Mensch, der keinen Respekt vor der Arbeit eines Programmierers hat, eine Entwicklerversion von Crysis 2 ins Netz gestellt hat. 
Natürlich ist die Beta eine Werbung für Crytek, aber unfreiwillig. Stell dir mal vor du entwickelst ein Spiel und jemand deines Teams stellt das Spiel ins Internet. Auch wenn du einen riesen Erfolg hast, verlierst du dein Vertrauen in deine Mitarbeiter oder willst du dem Typen der das Spiel ins Netz gestellt hat befördern? 
Vertrauen ist sehr wichtig im Leben. Denk mal darüber nach.
Ich will mich nichtmehr zur Beta äußern. Wenn du Gegenargumente hast, dann schreibe mir per PM.

@D!str(+)yer Danke, für den Hinweis. Ich hoffe, dass es auch größere Maps geben wird und auch mit mehr Spielern. Bei Skyline ist es ok, aber bei größeren Maps wären 24 Spieler ok.


----------



## Player007 (16. Februar 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> PC Demo ab 1.März
> 
> Crysis 2: PC-Demo erscheint am 1. März



Ist im Startpost


----------



## Bull56 (16. Februar 2011)

aber wenn das spiel draußen ist werde ich nen bildervergleich zwischen beta und final machen 

was ich ganz interessant fände wäre wenn spieleentwickler bei großen projekten twittern würden wie das ganze sich entwickelt und vorangeht!

haben die ja damals bei nfs world auch gemacht. sah man wie alles langsam besser gemacht wurde anhand der screens von ea.


----------



## Antonio (16. Februar 2011)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ist im Startpost [/QUOTE
> 
> boarh geil hammer man jawohl


----------



## NZHALKO (16. Februar 2011)

kann sich villeicht einer mit nem High-End darum kümmern das nach erscheinen der PC-Demo am 1.März ein paar benches bezüglich RAM, VGA und CPU gemacht werden? Könnte vielen beim aufstocken für den Release helfen.


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2011)

Kommt bestimmt ganz offiziell hier bei PCGH.

Ob man für das wohl eher kurze Vergüngen in neue Hardware investieren muss? Naja, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## NZHALKO (17. Februar 2011)

naja da ich den ersten teil bestimmt 20x durchgezockt hab + Multiplayer ein paar wochenlang lohnt sich das schon denke ich.


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe ja auf vertikales Gameplay - NY bietet sich dafür geradezu an.


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. Februar 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf vertikales Gameplay - NY bietet sich dafür geradezu an.





nene...dann doch lieber horizontales Gewerbe


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

Lol, der war gut! 
Ich dachte an sowas wie Prototype, da hats auch Spass gemacht, von den Hochhäusern zu diven.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2: "Crytek We Care"-Petition von PC-Spielern gestartet - jetzt mitmachen!


----------



## Antonio (17. Februar 2011)

Nichtmehr lange und dann gibts die demo ma gucken wie die Grafikmäßig aussieht ​


----------



## Tiz92 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe zwar dass ich Crysis 2 mit meiner faulen 5870 und einen i7 920 @3,5 Ghz @ max spielen kann, bezweifle es aber. Dafür soll es halt mal dementsprechend aussehen. 

Ich will endlich überall scharfe Texturen.  Dieses gematsche bringt mich noch um. haha xD 

Die Demo wird sofort gesaugt. Hoffe das wir dann alle endlich Ruhe haben und wissen wie es aussieht.

Die GTX 580 SLI besitzer können sich ja freuen.


----------



## Antonio (17. Februar 2011)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe zwar dass ich Crysis 2 mit meiner faulen 5870 und einen i7 920 @3,5 Ghz @ max spielen kann, bezweifle es aber. Dafür soll es halt mal dementsprechend aussehen.
> 
> Ich will endlich überall scharfe Texturen.  Dieses gematsche bringt mich noch um. haha xD
> 
> ...



hahahahahhaa ich denk ma mit dx9 wirds laufen


----------



## stolle80 (17. Februar 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Nichtmehr lange und dann gibts die demo ma gucken wie die Grafikmäßig aussieht ​


 
Also ich ziehe die mir nicht. Nix für mich.
Ist sowieso nur bis die Vollversion rauskommt online spielbar, oder?

Will nur den Singleplayer zocken.
Die Grafik der Demo sehe ich spätestens auf youtube 

@*Tiz92*

mit deiner Graka wird schon eng auf max in hochen Auflösungen denke ich ;(


----------



## Tiz92 (17. Februar 2011)

Haha, jaaa, aber ich spiele in der extrem faulen Einstellung von 1280x1024... LoL

Auf einem Ultra 19 Zoller. 

Ich bin noch nicht im Full HD alter angekommen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. Februar 2011)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Haha, jaaa, aber ich spiele in der extrem faulen Einstellung von 1280x1024... LoL
> 
> Auf einem Ultra 19 Zoller.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht im Full HD alter angekommen.




Dein System ist wohl einwenig unterfordert.
Also bei der Auflösung wäre eine schwächerer PC ok gewesen. Ich habe eine HD 5770 und 'nen Phenom II X4 945 und es reicht um Crysis auf max. Einstellungen ohne AA zu spielen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

Dann bist du in Sachen Fps nicht verwöhnt


----------



## Tiz92 (17. Februar 2011)

Naja, Metro 2033 läuft mit Tesselation auch nicht flüssig.  


Aber der Rest wirklich butterweich. Ja, hab überall außer dort meistens über 100 Frames. In Crysis auch gut 50 im Durchschnittb mit 8 x AA. Die meisten Spiele zocke ich dann mit 4x SGSSAA und Mod (auch Crysis)  sodass ich schon an die Grenze komme. 



Zu Ostern kommt warscheinlich ein schöner 22 Zoller an meine Graka, oder ein 5.1. Ich weiß noch nicht was. 

Wenn ich  beides zum halben Preis kriegen würde könnte man beides kaufen. LoL


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann bist du in Sachen Fps nicht verwöhnt



Manchmal ruckelt es, aber im Vergleich zur 9600GT ist es ein großer Schritt nach vorne.
Am Ende des Jahres kaufe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte. Oder sollte ich mir einen neuen PC holen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

Der Phenom II macht's noch eine Weile, die HD 5770 könntest du zB durch eine doppelt so schnelle HD 6950 ersetzen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Phenom II macht's noch eine Weile, die HD 5770 könntest du zB durch eine doppelt so schnelle HD 6950 ersetzen.



Die Hd 6950 sieht ganz gut aus. Wie groß wird die Chipfläche der GPUs dieses Jahres? Also Nanometer. Aber ich glaube die HD 6950 sprengt mein Netzteil. Meins hat 450 Watt.


----------



## Antonio (17. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe die mir nicht. Nix für mich.
> Ist sowieso nur bis die Vollversion rauskommt online spielbar, oder?
> 
> Will nur den Singleplayer zocken.
> ...



Also ich zock auf 1920x 1080 ma gucken ich hoffe das klappt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

*@ A.N.D.I.*

Bei 450W würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Dieses Jahr erscheinen wohl noch 28-nm-GPUs. Die groß die Dies werden, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## stolle80 (17. Februar 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Also ich zock auf 1920x 1080 ma gucken ich hoffe das klappt


 
Also laut dem Bench hier in Warhead tun sich die HD5870 & GTX570 nicht viel:
pcghbenchmark

ich denke mal bei crysis 2 dann auch nicht (ist ja *fast* dieselbe Engine)
 bin mal gespannt wie meine HD6970 sich schlägt,juhuu


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> ich denke mal bei crysis 2 dann auch nicht (ist ja *fast* dieselbe Engine)



Täusch dich da mal nicht, die Engine ist moderner und spuckt eine bessere Performance als die CE2 aus, daher könnte es schon Unterschiede geben. Aber man wird sehen.


----------



## Antonio (17. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Also laut dem Bench hier in Warhead tun sich die HD5870 & GTX570 nicht viel:
> pcghbenchmark
> 
> ich denke mal bei crysis 2 dann auch nicht (ist ja *fast* dieselbe Engine)
> bin mal gespannt wie meine HD6970 sich schlägt,juhuu



versteh ich nich bei mir ist die 5870 übelst abgekakt bei meiner auflösung und die 570 gtx von mir is da im gegensatz zur 5870 viel besser naja egal


----------



## zyntex (17. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal das C2 wesentlich besser laufen wird, als die beiden Vorgänger trotz gleicher oder besserer Grafik.

Alleine wegen der Multiplatform Fähigkeit der Engine.


----------



## stolle80 (17. Februar 2011)

@*mixxed_up & zyntex*

Ich hoffe es, hoffe es genauso wie Ihr das die da mehr optimiert haben.

Aber denke das in DX 10 sich von der Performance her vergleichbar mit den Vorgängern  nicht viel tun wird.

Und in DX 11 mit _Tesslation_, sehen wir alle ohne einer GTX 580 bzw. vergleichbaren Karten alt aus.

Selbstverständlich kommen danach optimierte Treiber für das Spiel raus, aber man braucht sich doch nur die _Tesslationsleistung _unserer Karten mal anzuschauen...
naja nur nicht die Hoffnung verlieren


----------



## Antonio (17. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> @*mixxed_up & zyntex*
> 
> Ich hoffe es, hoffe es genauso wie Ihr das die da mehr optimiert haben.
> 
> ...



Genau wir dürfen die hoffnung nicht verlieren


----------



## the|Gamer (17. Februar 2011)

Hi,
wenn es jemand interessiert, Crysis 2 ist jetzt im Steam Shop vorbestellbar.

"Crysis 2 is now available on Steam!!! http://bit.ly/haEewP"

vllt. gibt es ja noch ne pre-release Demo oder sowas


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2011)

Du hast den Preis bei Steam vergessen

In UK nämlich für umgerechnet 35,6€, also 16,30€ günstiger als bei Amazon.de! Das ist doch mal ein super Preis


----------



## johannes944 (17. Februar 2011)

ned schon wieder kak steam...


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2011)

BlaBlaBla, immer muss gemeckert werden........

Steam ist wie du selber sehen kannst billig, und ansonsten auch eine Super Plattform. 

Aber bezahl dich ruhig dumm und dämlich für 8-10h Singleplayer


----------



## Dum_Dum (18. Februar 2011)

kann man denn bei steam mit anderen country-codes einkaufen und das hier spielen? 29,99 Pfund sind ja unschlagbar günstig beim aktuellen wechselkurs

edit: bei amazon.co.uk sinds grad nur 26,99 Pfund, also 32€! http: //www.amazon.co.uk/Crysis-2-Limited-PC-DVD/dp/B004CCRB3Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298022252&sr=8-1


----------



## nyso (18. Februar 2011)

Klar kann man das^^


----------



## Dum_Dum (18. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar kann man das^^


  kann man das offiziell oder (so wie ich das verstehe) nur per proxy wo die einem im schlimmsten fall den account sperren

aber amazon ist eh noch günstiger und steam-frei


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ A.N.D.I.*
> 
> Bei 450W würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Dieses Jahr erscheinen wohl noch 28-nm-GPUs. Die groß die Dies werden, weiß ich nicht.



Danke. Sorry für OT.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Februar 2011)

Ein neues Video ist erschienen: YouTube - GameSpot Now Playing - Now Playing - Crysis 2


----------



## nyso (19. Februar 2011)

Und wieder sieht man schön, warum Shooter auf der Konsole fürn Arsch sind


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und wieder sieht man schön, warum Shooter auf der Konsole fürn Arsch sind



Stimme dir zu. Der hat keine Orientierung und bewegt sich voll langsam.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Februar 2011)

Mittlerweile wunder ich mich doch sehr über die Aliens in Crysis 2. nyso meinte, es wären vielleicht Aliens, die die Feinde der Aliens aus Teil 1 sind, die haben sich bekriegt oder tun es noch immer und die Menschheit ist da mittendrin.

Beim ersten Trailer dachte ich daran, dass es vielleicht hochentwickelte Aliens aus Teil 1 wären, weil die aus Teil 1 ja schon vor Millionen von Jahren da gelandet sind, die Entwicklung geht ja weiter.

Hach ich will endlich das Spiel in der Hand haben.  5 Wochen noch ...


----------



## nyso (19. Februar 2011)

Naja, das ist eine meiner Theorien^^ Die andere ist, dass es die gleiche Art ist, und halt weiter entwickelt. Immerhin waren die auf der Erde Millionen Jahre vergraben, da hat sich die Art zu Hause in den Millionen Jahren sicherlich weiter entwickelt.
Und nachdem die Aliens aus Teil 1 aktiviert wurden und nach Hause gefunkt haben, kommen jetzt halt die anderen an.


----------



## joraku (19. Februar 2011)

Das würde auch erklären, warum zwischen Crysis 1 und Crysis 2 ein Zeitraum von 3 Jahren liegt.


----------



## Menthe (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab gehört das man in Crysis 2 wohl in 1 oder 2 Missionen Prophet spielen wird


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Februar 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört das man in Crysis 2 wohl in 1 oder 2 Missionen Prophet spielen wird



Der Spieler heißt Alcatraz, nicht Prophet. Daher nichts mit Prophet, den wird man nicht spielen.


----------



## Antonio (19. Februar 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört das man in Crysis 2 wohl in 1 oder 2 Missionen Prophet spielen wird



Wie kommst du auf Prophet lol


----------



## Menthe (19. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß das Alcatraz der Protagonist ist, allerdings habe ich in nem Forum gelesen das man wohl auch Prophet spielen wird. Allerdings eben nur in 1 oder 2 Missionen.


----------



## pc-jedi (19. Februar 2011)

> Allerdings eben nur in 1 oder 2 Missionen.


Das würde zu der Aussage passen, dass es auch einen kleine Nebenhandlung gibt.


----------



## Menthe (19. Februar 2011)

Vermutlich erfährt man dann dort was mit Prophet und Nomad am Ende des 1ten Teils passiert ist.


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Wäre natürlich echt super


----------



## Antonio (19. Februar 2011)

Naja am ende vom ersten teil sind die doch zurück auf die Insel geflogen mit dieser frau


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Ach ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen. Dauert ja nichtmehr lange und wir alle wissen mehr.


----------



## Antonio (19. Februar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Ach ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen. Dauert ja nichtmehr lange und wir alle wissen mehr.



Ich will zocke


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der Spieler heißt Alcatraz, nicht Prophet. Daher nichts mit Prophet, den wird man nicht spielen.




Das stand in dem Forum auf CrysisHQ. 
Solange Crytek das mit dem ständigen Wechseln der Charaktere nicht so übertreibt wie IW in CoD, dann ist es ok.

EDIT: 

Auf mycrysis.com wurden schon einige Waffen aus Crysis 2 vorgestellt.


1. SCAR: http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/c … apon-focus

2. K-Volt: http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/b … 870adfba83

3. Feline: http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/c … us--feline

4. Hammer: http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/c … us--hammer

5. Marshall: http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/c … --marshall

6. JAW: http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/c … focus--jaw

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Februar 2011)

Crysis ist kein CoD, dort gibt es EINE Story mit EINEM Protagonisten, wie schon in Crysis 1.


----------



## mikee (20. Februar 2011)

Habe nun Crysis 2 auch angezoggt.
Ist echt geil,verleidet aber extrem schnell.
Kurz in der leichtesten Stufe durchzoggen und das wars dann für die meisten.
Es müsste auch ein Arcade Modus geben,
indem man keine Savestate oder Speicherpunkte laden könnte, wenn man gestorben ist.
In dieser Fassung ginge es nicht primar darum nur die Story zu durchschreiten.
Sondern um sich in der Highscore im Netz in einer Rangliste einzuordnen.

Diese Savestate sind zumkotzen, man kann das Game eigentlich auch ganz lassen.
Weil es hat keine Bedeutung, ist keine Leistung sowas durchzuzoggen.
Daher verleidet schnell, geht nur um die Story.
Aber dann kann ich auch ein Buch lesen oder Film schauen.
Eine Story ist nur einmal interessant.
Wieso rafft das eigentlich keiner?
Vermutlich sind die meisten in wirklichkeit zu faul für ein Game,
wollen nur die Story(vor der Glotze hängen).
Das spielt den Entwicklern in die Hände, da die spiele so max.10h unterhaltung 
bieten.
Man müsste beides anbieten, ein Arcademodus alleine hätte keine Chance.
Schade um Crysis 2, vergeudete zeit.

Ich wäre als Entwickler dann sogar so dreisst,
dass wenn mann seine drei Leben(Savestate lade möglichkeiten) verbraten hätten,
20cent vom Spielkonto zahlen müsste für weiter 3 Savestatelade möglichkeiten ansonsten wieder von
vorne beginnen.
Allerdings die Highscore wäre mit verbrauch der Start Leben abgeschlossen.
Der Preis des Spieles hätte man zu Beginn als betrag auf dem Spielkonto,
zusätzlich könnte man es mit Kreditkarte aufladen.
Damit könnte man sich dann auch Spielinhalte zukaufen.


----------



## Dum_Dum (20. Februar 2011)

Naja, wenn du eine Herausforderung suchst, dann spiel es doch einfach auf Delta und fang, wenn du getötet wirst von vorne an... Um sich mit anderen Spielern zu messen gibt es doch den MP. Sonst gibt es doch nur einen Wettbewerb, wer am besten auswendig lernt, wo welche Feinde sind usw.


----------



## nyso (20. Februar 2011)

Wie Dum_Dum schon sagte, spiele auf Delta, das fordert die meisten. Auch wenn der Deltamodus in Crysis 1 und Warhead meiner Meinung nach fast zu leicht war


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, das ist eine meiner Theorien^^ Die andere ist, dass es die gleiche Art ist, und halt weiter entwickelt. Immerhin waren die auf der Erde Millionen Jahre vergraben, da hat sich die Art zu Hause in den Millionen Jahren sicherlich weiter entwickelt.
> Und nachdem die Aliens aus Teil 1 aktiviert wurden und nach Hause gefunkt haben, kommen jetzt halt die anderen an.



Zumindest sehen sich die Aliens sehr ähnlich, z.B. die Tentakel am Kopf. Ich denke es sind die selben, bloß dass sie jetzt keine Exo-Suits mehr schicken, sondern selbst die Sache in die Hand nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (20. Februar 2011)

Die werden auch in einem Kampfanzug stecken, da sie in ihrer fleischigen Hülle doch recht ungeschützt sind und wie sollten die sich ohne Maschinen in einer Umwelt mit Schwerkraft fortbewegen?


----------



## Deon (20. Februar 2011)

hey,
denkt ihr crysis 2 würde auf meinem PC laufen? 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO 		
4GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600MHz
Seagate Barracuda 500 GByte, 8 MByte Cache, S-ATAII 		
Asus EAH4870X2/HTDI/2G Tri-Fan 		
Windows 7 x64 		
weil wollte es vorbestellen^^
aber ich könnte es ja eigentlich bei der Demo ausprobieren. Die kann doch jeder laden oder?


----------



## Black Goblin (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe eben das 20min Video gesehen und muß ehrlich gestehen daß ich mittelmäßig entteuscht bin. Ok, war die Konsolken version aber wenn die PC-Version nicht die Ultra-Hammer-Grafik haben solle dann sehe ich keinen Grund für mich das Spiel zu kaufen. Denn wenn der WOW Efect wegfällt ist es in meinen Augen nur noch ein 0815-Shooter.





Deon schrieb:


> hey,
> denkt ihr crysis 2 würde auf meinem PC laufen? [...] aber ich könnte es ja eigentlich bei der Demo ausprobieren.




OMG ... LOL


----------



## Deon (20. Februar 2011)

Warum denn? was ist denn daran LOL?!


----------



## Menthe (20. Februar 2011)

Die "Demo" ist ne geleakte Entwickler Version. Die normale PC Multiplay Demo kommt erst am 1.3 raus.


----------



## Deon (20. Februar 2011)

die habe ich ja gemeint. Wieso sollte ich mir das Spiel runterladen wenn ich es sowieso kaufen will -.-


----------



## Black Goblin (20. Februar 2011)

aso.. ich dachte du meinst die mp demo.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Februar 2011)

Ja die MP Demo werd ich mir auch auf jeden Fall ziehn.


----------



## Deon (20. Februar 2011)

ich meinte ja die mp demo xD sonst wäre die argumentation von vorhin völlig schwachsinnig^^


----------



## Antonio (21. Februar 2011)

7 tage meine Freunde 7 tage dann gehts up!!!!! ^^


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. Februar 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> 7 tage meine Freunde 7 tage dann gehts up!!!!! ^^



Da ist wohl jemand aufgeregt.


----------



## Antonio (21. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Da ist wohl jemand aufgeregt.



Und wie ich wills zocke


----------



## perforierer (21. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal, wie werden eigentlich MP Spiele gehostet? Gibts dezidierte Server?

Soll ja anscheinend nen echten LAN-Modus geben, ist ja heute schon fast ne Seltenheit...


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Februar 2011)

perforierer schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie werden eigentlich MP Spiele gehostet? Gibts dezidierte Server?
> 
> Soll ja anscheinend nen echten LAN-Modus geben, ist ja heute schon fast ne Seltenheit...



Kann nur sagen es gibt ihn! EVTL.


----------



## Antonio (21. Februar 2011)

perforierer schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie werden eigentlich MP Spiele gehostet? Gibts dezidierte Server?
> 
> Soll ja anscheinend nen echten LAN-Modus geben, ist ja heute schon fast ne Seltenheit...



Nach meinem wissens nach soll es dezidierte Server geben


----------



## cortez91 (21. Februar 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> hey,
> denkt ihr crysis 2 würde auf meinem PC laufen?
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
> ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO
> ...



Ich lehn mich glaub ich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage: Klar läuft das, mach dir da keine Sorgen! Das würde auch auf einem weitaus schwächeren Rechner noch laufen, Crytek wäre ja blöd, wenn sie nur Kunden mit Gulftown 3-way SLI Systemen ansprechen würden 


So ich hab jetzt auch Crysis und Crysis Warhead durch. Hab ja noch einigen Nachholbedarf an Games, weil ich erst seit November überhaupt einen vernünftigen Rechner hab. Ich fand die beiden Spiele auch über die Grafik hinaus sehr gelungen. Die Athmosphäre ist einfach unfassbar cool und die Aliens in Crysis 1 haben mich überrascht, trotz dass ich vorher schon wusste, dass die vorkommen. Der Soundtrack in Crysis Warhead war noch dazu über jeden Zweifel erhaben, gerade die musikalische Untermalung im letzten Level hat mir eine echte Gänsehaut beschert!

Diese Zweiteilung in den ersten beiden Teilen (in der ersten Hälfte nur "normaler Shooter" gegen Menschen, Aliens kommen ab der Hälfte erst dazu) war meiner Meinung nach das besondere an Crysis. Ich hab Angst, dass in Crysis 2 etwas verloren geht, wenn man von Anfang an nur gegen Aliens kämpft. Oder hat man wieder ein paar menschliche Gegner vor der Flinte? Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon sehr auf Crysis 2. Ich spiel derzeit mit dem Gedanken vorzubestellen, aber ich glaub ich werde erstmal meine 470 Up-Steppen und nen Full-HD 24 Zöller anschaffen, damit ich es direkt in voller Pracht genießen kann!


----------



## Deon (21. Februar 2011)

@cortez91
hey cool danke wa^^


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Februar 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> kämpft. Oder hat man wieder ein paar menschliche Gegner vor der Flinte?



Jap, ein Militärkonzern der es auf den Nanosuit abgesehen hat. 

Übrigens sehen die Aliens in Crysis 2 nur so anders als die in Teil 1 aus, weil sie keine Exo-Suits mehr schicken, sondern selbst kommen, da die Exo-Suits mit einem Trick außer Gefecht zu setzen sind. Eine andere Erklärung gibt es nicht, es sind vom Aussehen her leicht angepasste Aliens aus Teil 1, jeder, der das Mutterschiff Level gespielt hat, weiß es.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Übrigens sehen die Aliens in Crysis 2 nur so anders als die in Teil 1 aus, weil sie keine Exo-Suits mehr schicken, sondern selbst kommen, da die Exo-Suits mit einem Trick außer Gefecht zu setzen sind. Eine andere Erklärung gibt es nicht, es sind vom Aussehen her leicht angepasste Aliens aus Teil 1, jeder, der das Mutterschiff Level gespielt hat, weiß es.


 
Ich stell mir das so ähnlich vor wie in Independece Day. Da sind die Aliens auch in einem kompletten "Körper/Panzerung etc", und so kommt mir das bei C2 auch vor.


----------



## Buki (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo bei Direct2Drive kostet Crysis 2 umgerechnet ca 28€, will nur gerne das dass Spiel dann auch auf Deutsch ist. Hat schon wer sich Spiele bei D2D gekauft und kann sagen welche Sprachen man "auswählen" kann? 

Habe gestern schon Homefront (inkl Metro 2033) für ca 28€ dort gekauft nur leider ist Metro2033 Englisch unter Steam, was laut google auch nicht unnormal ist. Habe nun bedenken das bei Crysis 2 Deutsch dabei ist?!

gruß


----------



## nyso (22. Februar 2011)

Ist Metro2033 nicht generell englisch? Glaube mich an sowas zu erinnern

Außerdem kommt Crysis 2 in einer internationalen Fassung nach De., also sind auf einer DVD diverse Sprachen enthalten, die du dann auswählen kannst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2011)

Metro 2033 ist multilingual, da Steam. Die Subtitles kann man zusätzlich in diversen Sprachen nutzen: zB die russische Synchro und deutsche Untertitel - so habe ich es gespielt.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. Februar 2011)

• Crysis 2: Neuer Story-Trailer ber die Rckkehr des Propheten | SPIELERADAR


----------



## Antonio (23. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> • Crysis 2: Neuer Story-Trailer ber die Rckkehr des Propheten | SPIELERADAR


 
ich will zocken !!!!!!!!! hahaha hammer trailer


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> • Crysis 2: Neuer Story-Trailer ber die Rckkehr des Propheten | SPIELERADAR



Aus dem Trailer schließe ich, dass man wusste, dass die Aliens auf dieser Insel sind. Sie haben das Raptor-Team dorthin geschickt, um zu sehen, was mit ihnen passiert und was der Nanosuit für sie ausmacht. Sie testeten Soldaten für ihr Nanosuit-Programm. So sagt es Prophet jedenfalls in dem Trailer. 

Wie schade dass man Prophet nicht spielen wird ...

Ich habe nicht alles verstanden, aber der alte Mann der schon in dem Trailer vorkam, scheint der Boss des Konzerns zu sein, welcher den Nanosuit entwickelte. Außerdem ist eine Karte zu sehen, auf der irgendwas verzeichnet ist. Wenn ich ins Blaue raten müsste, würde ich sagen, es sind die Standorte weiterer Alienschiffe. Soviele Aliens können nicht aus dem einen Schiff stammen, und es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass ihre Verwandten in den weiten des Weltalls überhaupt noch existieren ...

Wie schön, ich fachsimpel über etwas, was gar nicht existiert, wie ein armer Irrer.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Aus dem Trailer schließe ich, dass man wusste, dass die Aliens auf dieser Insel sind. Sie haben das Raptor-Team dorthin geschickt, um zu sehen, was mit ihnen passiert und was der Nanosuit für sie ausmacht. Sie testeten Soldaten für ihr Nanosuit-Programm. So sagt es Prophet jedenfalls in dem Trailer.
> 
> Wie schade dass man Prophet nicht spielen wird ...


 
Vielleicht spielt man ihn ja in der ersten Mission als Einführung zum Spiel. 
Am Ende der Mission findet er dann Alcatraz, nach dem er vielleicht gesucht hat. 
Das ist kein Spoiler, sondern eine Theorie von mir.


----------



## freezee-e (23. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvpCazXShZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geiles video 

Prophet's Journey


bin gespannt auf die geschichte  kanns kaum erwarten das spiel zu zocken. habe extra ne gtx580er gekauft


----------



## CptSam (24. Februar 2011)

kurze Frage 

kann ich mir die PEGI-Version ohne Probleme vorbestellen?
sprich kann ich dann auch mit Leuten zocken, die die USK-Version haben?


----------



## ghost13 (24. Februar 2011)

In den meisten Fällen gibt es eine Landes bzw. Versions beschränkung. Also PEGI unzensiert mit USK Zensiert geht nicht.
Also wenn du in Deutschland einen USK Titel Kaufst, Spielst du Online auch meist gegen Deutsche USK Spieler. 
Es gibt aber auch ausnahmen.


----------



## Menthe (24. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 ist doch eh uncut in DE.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (24. Februar 2011)

Auf PCGames.de gibt es ein interessantes Interview mit Camarillo von Crytek zum Leakthema.

Ein Satz sollte aber für die Zukunft zu denken geben:



> *PC Games:* Welche Lehren zieht ihr daraus? Wendet ihr euch nun vollends den Konsolen zu und lasst den PC links liegen?
> 
> *Camarillo:* Ich würde nicht sagen, dass wir uns den Konsolen noch mehr zuwenden. Aber wir sind schon froh, diesmal auch Konsolenversionen zu haben und nicht nur die PC-Fassung, aus verschiedensten Gründen. Zum Beispiel profitieren diesmal auch PC-Spieler davon, da wir die Engine so optimieren konnten, dass sie auf wesentlich mehr Rechnern flüssig läuft. Und wir haben ja auch darauf geachtet, der PC-Fassung ein paar optische Extras zu spendieren, obwohl wir das nicht mal hätten tun müssen. *Wir hätten ja auch einfach das gleiche Spiel für alle drei Plattformen veröffentlichen können*. Klar, es tut weh - wir haben dieses Spiel, auf das wir sehr, sehr stolz sind, und natürlich wollen wir, dass die Spieler es ist in der bestmöglichen, fertigen Fassung erleben, egal ob auf Konsole oder auf PC.



Das der Leak aber genauso gut von der Konsolenfassung stammen könnte wird natürlich völlig ignoriert.


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

ghost13 schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen gibt es eine Landes bzw. Versions beschränkung. Also PEGI unzensiert mit USK Zensiert geht nicht.
> Also wenn du in Deutschland einen USK Titel Kaufst, Spielst du Online auch meist gegen Deutsche USK Spieler.
> Es gibt aber auch ausnahmen.


 
So ein Schwachsinn!
Das ist echt totaler Müll. Im Multiplayer gibt es da bei keinem Shooter irgendwelche Einschränkungen!


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Februar 2011)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man mit der deutschen Version von COD6 (MW2) nicht mit einem zocken konnte der die englische sein eigen nennt.


----------



## johannes944 (24. Februar 2011)

andere frage: hängt die story von crysis 1 mit der story von crysis 2 zusammen?


----------



## Antonio (24. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn!
> Das ist echt totaler Müll. Im Multiplayer gibt es da bei keinem Shooter irgendwelche Einschränkungen!



Doch es gibt einen ich kann black schrott im zombie modus nich mit freunden zsm zocken ^^


----------



## A.N.D.I. (24. Februar 2011)

johannes944 schrieb:


> andere frage: hängt die story von crysis 1 mit der story von crysis 2 zusammen?


 

Na klar! Du musst dir den Trailer über Prophet anschauen. Darin wird einiges aus dem ersten Teil gezeigt und angesprochen.
@freezee-e  Mein Link führt zu dem Video, welches du gepostet hast.


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2011)

johannes944 schrieb:


> andere frage: hängt die story von crysis 1 mit der story von crysis 2 zusammen?


 

Gabs da ne Story?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gabs da ne Story?


 
Durchaus.


----------



## Chillaa (24. Februar 2011)

DA bin ich ja gerade noch so an der Grenze mit meiner HD5870.
Aber die Grafik sieht schon Atem beraubend aus.


----------



## thysol (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt Crysis 2 vorbestellt.


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Doch es gibt einen ich kann black schrott im zombie modus nich mit freunden zsm zocken ^^


 
Ok, es gibt ein Spiel, in dem ein Modus dafür gesperrt ist

Aber wer COD Black Popo zockt, ist ja auch selber schuld


----------



## A.N.D.I. (24. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ok, es gibt ein Spiel, in dem ein Modus dafür gesperrt ist
> 
> Aber wer COD Black Popo zockt, ist ja auch selber schuld


 
Stimme dir zu.


----------



## johannes944 (24. Februar 2011)

kurze sache zur bildung^^

atemberaubend ist ein adjektiv (Eigenschaftswort) und wird es wird kein nomen mit einem Partizip 1 verbunden Atem = Nomen beraubend = Partizip 1


----------



## stolle80 (24. Februar 2011)

Das ist der *"Hammer auf Socken"* sage ich euch.
...ich warte noch auf Rage & DeusEx 3 ...aber -= Es gibt kein Spiel was C2 das Wasser reichen kann =-


----------



## Antonio (25. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Das ist der *"Hammer auf Socken"* sage ich euch.
> ...ich warte noch auf Rage & DeusEx 3 ...aber -= Es gibt kein Spiel was C2 das Wasser reichen kann =-


 
  Ich denke dir grösste konkurenz wäre Bf3.

aber sonst kein Game mehr ^^


----------



## phonik (25. Februar 2011)

Hab ne kurze Frage!

Kurz zum System:

i7 2600k 
gtx 570 

Beides noch im Standarttakt. 

Im Eröffnungsthread steht, das Crysis2 von bis zu 8 Kernen profitiert. 
Der i7 2600k unterstütz ja HT also 4 zusätzliche "simulierte" Kerne, die ja auch im Taskmanager voll angezeigt werden. 
Gillt diese Kernsimulation für Crysis2 auch als 8Core-Support oder benötigt man dann schon einen "echten" 8Core.
Bzw wird Crysis von HT provitieren und wird das Game mit dem Setting einigermaßen in Full-Hd Auflösung laufen?

MFG.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2011)

Ich denke für Crysis 2 werden 4 Kerne vollkommen ausreichen.
Am meisten wird wohl wieder die GPU gefördert.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. Februar 2011)

Auf mycrysis.com wurde eine neue Map vorgestellt: MyCrysis - Crysis 2 Map Focus - City Hall


----------



## phonik (25. Februar 2011)

Ok, aber werden dann auch die simulierten Kerne in Anspruch genommen, oder nutz Crysis nur die vorhandenen vier "realen" Kerne?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. Februar 2011)

phonik schrieb:


> Ok, aber werden dann auch die simulierten Kerne in Anspruch genommen, oder nutz Crysis nur die vorhandenen vier "realen" Kerne?


 
Wartet bitte auf die Benchmarks. Du kannst ja mal PCGH fragen, ob sie mit SMT testen, da sie es eigentlich meist deaktiviert lassen. 
Die CryEngine 3 unterstützt max. 8 Kerne. Bei Crysis 2 könnten es auch weniger sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

SMT ist bei uns immer an.


----------



## dasill (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo mal ne frage... bin ein RISSEN CRYSIS FAN... & spiele heute noch Crysis singelplayer & crysis warhead multi.

ABER zu crysis 2... es gibt* keine PANZER, NUKE, HELI, VTOL*, usw.?! oder seh ich das falsch? falls ja ist das eine rissen enttäuschung!!!


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, jetzt kommt täglich ein neuer Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9XFbYofN2U


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Februar 2011)

Hab grad gelesen das am Dienstag dei Demo kommt, kann das sein?


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Ja.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> SMT ist bei uns immer an.


 
Oh, das habe ich überlesen.


----------



## Antonio (25. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich glaube, jetzt kommt täglich ein neuer Trailer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9XFbYofN2U


 
krass glaube auch das auch ahahah.


----------



## cortez91 (25. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich glaube, jetzt kommt täglich ein neuer Trailer:


 
Saugeiler Trailer, ich will es!!! Jetzt sofort!


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> Saugeiler Trailer, ich will es!!! Jetzt sofort!


 


Sind wir verwand? Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch


----------



## Superheld (26. Februar 2011)

hat hier jemand ein pcgh ABO ?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Februar 2011)

Am 1. März wird es neben der Demo für den PC auch eine weitere Multiplayer-Demo für die Xbox 360 geben. Außerdem wurde eine baldige PS3-Demo bestätigt.
News: Crysis 2 - Mehrspieler-Demo kommt auch für X360 - Xbox 360


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.^^

Da ja in denn News zu lesen war, das die Leakt Beta zu Crysis 2 im Internet kursiert.
Ist es da eigentlich nun Verboten die Beta zu spielen, oder nicht?

Es handelt sich ja nur um eine Beta und nicht um eine Vollversion.

Würde mich jetzt mal interesieren.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2011)

Natürlich ist es verboten. Es wurde schließlich ohne Einverständnis ins Netz gestellt.


----------



## johannes944 (26. Februar 2011)

hat crysis warhead eine story die mit cysis 1 oder 2 zusammenhängt?

Ah, jetzt weis ich warum Prohpet Alcatraz bei dem video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv7PziQjbQI (m 2:11) herzieht, und wieso die 2. Mission von Crysis 2 "Secound Chance" heißt, und warum beim Trailer Der Doktor sagt, "Run Alcatraz, you and that suite are our only hope", das hängt nemlich alles zusammen. Den: Bei crysis 2 1 Mission, geht n U-Boot unter wo der Alcatraz drin ist, und er ist der einzige überlebende. Prohpet der grad n Ufo abgeschossen hat zieht ihn raus und gibt ihm so nen Anzug.

DOch selbes Video, 1:47, wen meint Prophet mit Brother?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Februar 2011)

johannes944 schrieb:


> hat crysis warhead eine story die mit cysis 1 oder 2 zusammenhängt?
> 
> Ah, jetzt weis ich warum Prohpet Alcatraz bei dem video YouTube - CRYSIS 2 - Prophet Journey Trailer (m 2:11) herzieht, und wieso die 2. Mission von Crysis 2 "Secound Chance" heißt, und warum beim Trailer Der Doktor sagt, "Run Alcatraz, you and that suite are our only hope", das hängt nemlich alles zusammen. Den: Bei crysis 2 1 Mission, geht n U-Boot unter wo der Alcatraz drin ist, und er ist der einzige überlebende. Prohpet der grad n Ufo abgeschossen hat zieht ihn raus und gibt ihm so nen Anzug.
> 
> ...




Kannst du das Spoilern bitte unterlassen?! Sowas will hier keiner lesen!


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage bezüglich der Systemanforderungen: Ich habe einen i7 2600K und eine GTX 470AMP!: werde ich Crysis2 bei 1920x1080 ohne AA/AF aber mit vollen Detailstufen spielen können? Und das auchnoch flüssig ? 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

Abwarten, vermutlich aber "nur" rund 30 Fps.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Februar 2011)

Also sogut wie unspielbar. 
Fein, dann brauch ich es mir ja nichtmal anzuschauen.


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Februar 2011)

Wartet halt einfach auf die Demo die am 1.3 kommt. Spätestens dann hat man einen ungefähren Eindruck.


----------



## johannes944 (27. Februar 2011)

Wie hängt die Story von Warhead mit den anderen zusammen?


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Februar 2011)

johannes944 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hängt die Story von Warhead mit den anderen zusammen?



Warhead spielt parallel zu der Story von Crysis. Nur dass man "Psycho" anstatt "Nomad" spielt.


----------



## johannes944 (27. Februar 2011)

asooo, da hört man ja ne weile nichts von psycho, also wird man das spielen, was psycho erlebt...is klar, danke


----------



## stolle80 (27. Februar 2011)

kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage bezüglich der Systemanforderungen: Ich habe einen i7 2600K und eine GTX 470AMP!: werde ich Crysis2 bei 1920x1080 ohne AA/AF aber mit vollen Detailstufen spielen können? Und das auchnoch flüssig ?
> 
> MfG


 
Nein.
Du brauchst eine Chuck Norris System,

24 GB Ram Corsair 1600Mhz
2x NVIDIA Geforce GTX 580
i7-980x (6x 3.33 Ghz)
OS Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Damit sollte es gehen


----------



## Mister HighSetting (27. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Du brauchst eine Chuck Norris System,
> 
> 24 GB Ram Corsair 1600Mhz
> ...


 
Aber auch nur bei deaktivierten AA/AF.......


----------



## cortez91 (28. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Du brauchst eine Chuck Norris System,
> 
> 24 GB Ram Corsair 1600Mhz
> ...


 
Ach, ich denke 2GB Ram sollten locker reichen... dafür man braucht 24 Geforce GTX 580 

Nein, ich bin da optimistisch und denke, dass ich auch Crysis 2 flüssig auf den Schirm kriege, nachdem meine Hardware schon Crysis 1 und Warhead höchst zufriedenstellend in höchster Detailstufe gemeistert hat! Vielleicht muss man an einer oder zwei Stellen zurückschrauben, aber das fällt sowieso keinem Mensch auf!

Eine Stufe schlechtere Schatten sieht man mMn kaum. Ohnehin fand ich zumindest die Schatten der Spielfigur in Crysis 1 gar nicht soo gut, da manche Bewegungen teilweise über eine Sekunde verzögert im Schatten angekommen sind... An meinem Rechner hat es wohl nicht gelegen, da das Problem in jeder Detailstufe gleichermaßen vorhanden war... Ich hoffe, dass da nachgebessert wurde! Wobei es mir sowieso nur aufgefallen ist, als ich vor einer Wand rumstand und dann mal Waffen gewechselt hab, um zu sehen, was mein Schatten dabei macht. Im Spielbetrieb hätte ich es im Leben nicht bemerkt!


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> Ach, ich denke 2GB Ram sollten locker reichen... dafür man braucht 24 Geforce GTX 580


 

Und die musste dann noch ordentlich OCn!


----------



## johannes944 (28. Februar 2011)

die demo kann man sich morgen einfach auf der crysis 2 homepage runterladen, oder?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2011)

Nö, denn so wie ich das einschätze brechen morgen eh wieder alle Server zusammen weil alle unbedingt die ersten sein wollen die es haben. 
Aber sonst, so in etwa, ja.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2011)

Bin auch mal gespannt wie die DL-Geschwindigkeit morgen sein wird. Ich denk mal in lässigen 5h hat man die Demo gezogen.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie lange die Demo-Server aktiv bleiben. 
Wie lang ging eigentlich die XBox-Demo?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt wie die DL-Geschwindigkeit morgen sein wird. Ich denk mal in lässigen 5h hat man die Demo gezogen.
> 
> Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie lange die Demo-Server aktiv bleiben.
> Wie lang ging eigentlich die XBox-Demo?


 
Die PC-Demo endet am 13 März um 23:59.
MyCrysis


----------



## johannes944 (28. Februar 2011)

Ist release 1. März um 00:01 in USA (ihre Zeitrechnung) oder bei uns auch um 00:01 (unsere Zeitrechnung)? Die USA is ja mit der zeit etwas hinten, oder vorn...keine ahnung...kann ichs mir ziehen während ich in der schule bin...


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Die PC-Demo endet am 13 März um 23:59.
> MyCrysis


 
Danke für die Info.
Also 2 Wochen sind in Ordnung um den MP zu testen.

Es wäre klasse gewesen wenn uns Crytek zur MP-Demo einen der beiden neuen MP-Modi spendiert hätte.


----------



## defPlaya (28. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info.
> Also 2 Wochen sind in Ordnung um den MP zu testen.



Jau denke ich auch. Bin sehr gespannt.

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Desire mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Also 2 Wochen sind in Ordnung um den MP zu testen.
> 
> Es wäre klasse gewesen wenn uns Crytek zur MP-Demo einen der beiden neuen MP-Modi spendiert hätte.


 
Ich stimme dir zu. Bei MoH waren es nur 4 Tage und durch den Ansturm auf die Server war es bei mir unmöglich an den ersten 2 Tagen zu spielen ohne nach 30 min gekickt zu werden.

@johannes44 Ich denke, dass EA sich auf die USA bezieht. Dort kommen die Spiele auch ein paar Tage eher raus. Außerdem hat EA seinen Sitz in den USA.


EDIT: Crytek hat einige Charaktere vorgestellt. 
http://www.ea.com/crysis-2/blog


----------



## hempsmoker (28. Februar 2011)

wenn einer von euch die Demo morgen doch recht früh hat, wäre ich mal direkt für nen Torrent dafür .


----------



## Balko29 (28. Februar 2011)

Wobei die Frage ist,ob sie wirklich morgen kommt.Die Server zum zocken,werden dann wahrscheinlich voll bis Ultimo sein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gehört, die Demo kommt [EVENTUELL] bereits morgen früh.


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Februar 2011)

Das wäre genial.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (28. Februar 2011)

Mal sehen wie groß sie wird. Die 360 Demo hatte 1,8 Gb.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, die Demo kommt [EVENTUELL] bereits morgen früh.



Das wär wirklich nicht schlecht, so kann man den Tag über schon gemütlich laden, und abends nach der Arbeit zocken.


----------



## Antonio (28. Februar 2011)

Zu gut das ich urlaub hab. ^^


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2011)

Hahaha, da ist meine Fußverletzung ja doch zu was gut
So muss ich mich leider schonen und den ganzen Tag sitzen. Na wo werde ich da wohl sitzen


----------



## freezee-e (28. Februar 2011)

im büro auf arbeit 

bin gespannt auf die demo. bei crysis haben sie auch die demo gleich mit dx10 rausgebracht. aber weil um dx11 so ein hype draus gemacht wird, kann das gut möglich sein das sie die crysis2 demo (und auch wegen konsolen) in dx9 rausbringen. kann kaum erwarten was crytek da macht.


----------



## stolle80 (28. Februar 2011)

Naja , glaube nicht das man anhand dieser Demo sagen kann : "Oh ja, es läuft gut bei mir".
Da zum einen ist  keine AI dabei , und  DX11 ??
Ausserdem wie will man denn da benchen?? Geht doch garnicht ist nur  ne MP, hä??
1,8 GB, dafür lasse ich nicht meinen Knecht den ganzen tag saugen. LOL
Und dann nur bis zum 13 März, also quasi 12 Tage , wovon ich vielleicht 3 Tage Zeit zum spielen hab....
ob sich das wohl lohnt


----------



## Mister HighSetting (28. Februar 2011)

@stolle ....Und dann nur bis zum 13 März, also quasi 12 Tage , wovon ich vielleicht 3 Tage Zeit zum spielen hab....
ob sich das wohl lohnt ....
Naja lohnen tut sich das vielleicht nicht aber man sieht wie es auf seinem System läuft und auserdem ist es ja gar nicht mehr sooooooo lange bis die Vollversion rauskommt .


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2011)

Ich ziehs mir auch nich. Ich fand schon den MP vom ersten Teil nich so dolle. Der MP von Teil 2 gefällt mir auch nicht so recht. An Cryisis als MP kann ich mich nich gewöhnen. Is für mich irgendwie kein MP Spiel.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, die Demo kommt [EVENTUELL] bereits morgen früh.


 

0:01h   ?

Fände ich sehr praktisch, dann könnte ich es die nacht schon laufen lassen. DSL 2000 FTW -.-


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2011)

Wie gut das ich einfach in der Schule auf meinen Server einsteigen kann und ihn dann ziehen lassen kann.


----------



## eightcore (28. Februar 2011)

Ich denke das Spiel wird ein Meisterwerk. Ich habe mich etwas damit gefasst und nun raubt mir Crysis 2 jeden zweiten Gedanken.


----------



## freezee-e (28. Februar 2011)

> Ich denke das Spiel wird ein Meisterwerk. Ich habe mich etwas damit gefasst und nun raubt mir Crysis 2 jeden zweiten Gedanken.



genau so geht das mir auch. kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Februar 2011)

Ich saß die ersten 10 min nur grinsend da und dachte "******* *****, ****, ist das ***** *****!"  

Ok - zugegeben, das lässt mit der Zeit nach und kommt später nicht mehr so oft wieder wie bei Crysis, aber es ist oft einfach nur *FETT.*


----------



## Sutta (1. März 2011)

Wo bleibt die Demo?


----------



## Flitzpiepe (1. März 2011)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig   giev plx!!!11elf


----------



## pc-jedi (1. März 2011)

mycrysis.com laggt schon ganz schön


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. März 2011)

T sub ten ...


----------



## johannes944 (1. März 2011)

wo is de kak demo?????


----------



## Flitzpiepe (1. März 2011)

Ach so, da ist noch gar kein 1. März. Warum richtet sich immer alles nach Amiland?


----------



## johannes944 (1. März 2011)

wann is bei denen 1. märz?
 in 14 stunden oder so, oder?


----------



## blackedition94 (1. März 2011)

wo bleibst du sehnsüchtig erwatete demo ?!?!


----------



## blackedition94 (1. März 2011)

ohh man stimmt ja in usa sind sie 9 stunden hinterher ....ok dann muss ich doch noch warten


----------



## johannes944 (1. März 2011)

sie kommt in 5-8 stunden, da die doofen ammis 4 zeitzonen haben die 5-8 stunden vor uns liegen.


----------



## Zeto89 (1. März 2011)

Hmm, dachte Crytek ist ein Deutsches Entwickler Studio.
Dann halten die sich an die Zeiten der Ammis???


----------



## freezee-e (1. März 2011)

och man stimmt ja. na gut. dann eben morgen früh


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Sie halten sich wohl an die Zeiten von EA, wenn Crytek da überhaupt irgendetwas mitzubestimmen hat^^

Wann was erscheint ist Sache des Publishers, nicht des Entwicklers^^


----------



## Magicnorris (1. März 2011)

Wer nicht warten kann. -> http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe


----------



## Leandros (1. März 2011)

Danke *Download anschmeiß*


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Wer nicht warten kann. -> http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe



Lol wo haste das her???.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Genau das frag ich mich auch grad

Und warum hat die Demo nur 1,6GB, dachte die wird größer

Edit: Die Demo ist offiziell draußen

Hier erste Mirrors.http://www.gamecaptain.de/News/25792/Crysis_2_-_Multiplayer-Demo_f'r_PC_erschienen.html


----------



## yamo (1. März 2011)

Die Links sind jetzt online und die Größe stimmt auch....Leider sind die Server voll: "Creating Account" hängt bei mir....


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Dann lad den Link, den Magicnorris gepostet hat. Der läd mit vollem Speed, ca. eine Stunde noch


----------



## yamo (1. März 2011)

Nyso, meinst Du mich? Ich bin schon im Spiel, kann aber keinen Account anlegen.


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Naja egal jetz ich will glei ZOCKE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

das will wohl jeder hier
scheinbar ist der ansturm wirklich zu groß -.-


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Hahah wieso in 1 min is der download bei mir Fertig xD


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Nyso, meinst Du mich? Ich bin schon im Spiel, kann aber keinen Account anlegen.


 
Ach ich dachte du kannst das Spiel nicht laden, weil irgendwelche Downloadserver voll sind So kann man sich irren


----------



## Portvv (1. März 2011)

Hey habe mir die Demo auch gerade gesaugt, allerdings wenn ich auf die exe Klicke bleibt der TV schwarz und kein Videosignal wird angezeigt, gleiches problem hatte ich bei Crysis auch , da hat es abhilfe geschaffen die exe aus dem 32 bit Ordner zunehmen, bei der Crysis 2 Demo gibts ja aber nur ein Ordner jmd. eine Idee


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Bei mir kommt ne meldung das was fehlt -.-


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Lol der ******** hat ein virus was is das den für ein müll bitte -.-.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Lol der ******** hat ein virus was is das den für ein müll bitte -.-.


 
Von wo hast du denn geladen?


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Von wo hast du denn geladen?


 
Von Magicnorris der hat ein link gepostet und da bin ich drauf habs runtergeladen zack beim installieren hat ich ein virus die demo lässt sich nichma installieren da kommt immer ne meldung das was fehlt und gleichzeitig ne meldung das ich nen vius hab.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Hm, das ist aber ein offizieller Link. Mal gucken


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, das ist aber ein offizieller Link. Mal gucken


 
Das is jetz keine lüge oder so aber bei mir war ein virus mit drauf. ich lad es jetz nochma woanders runter.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Ich habe nicht gesagt das du lügst, ich wundere mich nur. Denn entweder ist dein Antivirenprogramm crap, oder die offizielle Demo hat einen Virus. Hoffe da doch eher auf ein Versagen deines Antivirenscanners^^


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt das du lügst, ich wundere mich nur. Denn entweder ist dein Antivirenprogramm crap, oder die offizielle Demo hat einen Virus. Hoffe da doch eher auf ein Versagen deines Antivirenscanners^^


 
Hahahah ^^ also ich hab antivira ^^ naja ich versteh das drozdem net das der sagt ich hätte einen virus -.- hast du das schon also die DEMO ??


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

ich habe antivir und mir wurde nix gemeldet

dennoch nervt es mich, das mein pc im fenstermodus nebenher einen acc erstllt, aber nix passiert......ich will crysis2 demo zokken, jetzt sofort!!! und nicht erst wenn ich opa bin


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Lol wieso immer bei mir das is doch rotz wo hast du das hin installiert da wo dein windoof installiert ist oder auf die 2te Platte ??


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

habe nur eine, ich habe zwar auf custom geklickt, aber alles so gelassen....----->     C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2 Demo


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Hm... Ich habs bei mir auf die 2te festplatte gekloppt gekloppt ich mach nie ein game au meine festplatte drauf wo windoof drauf ist, ka was da los ist. Naja ma abwarten magucken obs mit dem download besser geht. >.^


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

wobei das doch egal sein sollte........zu zeiten von win xp hatte ich auch mehrere festplatten, da hatte ich die selbe vorgehnsweise wie du, aber keine probleme.....


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Ich denke, AntiVir hat sich einen seiner berühmtberüchtigten Fehler erlaubt, eine Datei als Virus erkannt, die gar kein Virus ist, und die entfernt oder in Quarantäne verschoben. So lässt es sich natürlich nicht installieren^^


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Toll ich kanns nähmlich nich installieren immer der selbe rotz man man.


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

welch schicksaal

zu deinem glück, kanns eh kaum jdm. zokken

immer diese blöden acc´s

mein crysis wars acc pw weiß ich natürlich auch net mehr-.-


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2011)

Ihr stellt euch an, einfach Antivir kurz deaktiveren und dann installieren.


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> welch schicksaal
> 
> zu deinem glück, kanns eh kaum jdm. zokken
> 
> ...



hahah ja ich hab den virenschutz kurz ausgemacht und jetz gings nur das mim acc erstellen dauert ewig...


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

das funzt leider gar nicht


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2011)

Wieviele Stunden dauert es den Account zu erstellen. Ich warte jetzt seit 5 Min..


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wieviele Stunden dauert es den Account zu erstellen. Ich warte jetzt seit 5 Min..


 
siehe einen post über deinem,,,,......

im moment funktioniert das leider nicht.....


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

das nervt schon... und das spiel lässt sich bei mir auch nur starten wennder antivir aus ist xD


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2011)

Das ist ja wirklich klasse. Accountzwang und dann funktionierts nichtmal.


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

Seit 20Min steht auf dem Bildschirm create Account.Soll ich das abbrechen oder weiter machen lassen?


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Seit 20Min steht auf dem Bildschirm create Account.Soll ich das abbrechen oder weiter machen lassen?


 
Brech ab.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2011)

Mal gucken obs nachher läuft.


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

Abgebrochen und neu versucht.Es steht wieder create Account.Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Ultrawoach (1. März 2011)

Für alle, die wie ich in der Arbeit sitzen...

Wir wollen Screenshots sehen! Und Performanceabschätzungen wären auch super 

greetz


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

so, grade einfach mal bei ea einen neuen acc angelegt, mal sehen ob es klappt^^  trick 17 sozusagen


----------



## neo3 (1. März 2011)

Ultrawoach schrieb:


> Für alle, die wie ich in der Arbeit sitzen...
> 
> Wir wollen Screenshots sehen! Und Performanceabschätzungen wären auch super
> 
> greetz



Das ist der einzige Screenshot, den ich momentan anbieten kann ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber auch gespannt, wann ich zum Zocken komme!!


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2011)

Habt ihr keine bestehenden Accounts von Crysis?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. März 2011)

Also wenn man bei EA schon eine Account hat (Battlefield) kann man ja gerade den Verwenden, oder? (Kann es gerade leider nicht testen)


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2011)

Ich hab alle bestehenden EA- und Crysis-Accounts vergessen. 

Hier sind Screenshots Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Crysis 2 offiziell angekündigt


----------



## Santury (1. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Aber auch nur bei deaktivierten AA/AF.......


 
Nicht zu vergessen das neue DX11 Feature Roundhousekick...sonst wird von Crysis 2 eine sofortige Kernschmelze eingeleitet...und zwar bei allen installierten Kernen...macht bei mir 4 Stk. der CPU (i7 2600K), 2Stk. der HD5970 und noch mal 1 Stk. der GTS 250 für PhysX...ich glaube da wird Tschernobyl nix dagegen sein )))

Oh man bei mir kommt immer nur...create account und nix passiert...wann werden die lernen genug Serverpower zur Verfügung zu stellen??? Hätten sie das CERN Grid angezapft *lol*


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Klar, verstehe nicht was hier alle für Probleme haben

Man wird doch wohl Crysis, BC2, oder sonst irgendeinen EA-Titel schonmal online gezockt haben

Bei mir dauerte die Anmeldung übrigens stolze 5 Sekunden


----------



## Bu11et (1. März 2011)

Hat den einer ne Idee, wie man die Zugangsdaten herrausfindet. Hab mal vor langer zeit paar Minuten Crysis wars probiert, weiß aber die Acountdaten nicht mehr .


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

juppy, es hat geklappt, habe meine acc daten von crysis wars wieder gefunden.....

das game ist auf jeden ganz geil, aber erinnern tuts mich eher an call of duty

übrigens verbaucht es in full hd auf hardcore 600mb v-ram, sowie meine gtx 460 im groben 35-50 fps erreicht und ausreicht

allerdings,ist es das erste game, was meine graka so richtig ins schwitzen bringt, nicht mal metro 2033 läßt den lüffie auf 100% drehen sowie die graka 80C warm werden....*wow*
wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## neo3 (1. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar, verstehe nicht was hier alle für Probleme haben
> 
> Man wird doch wohl Crysis, BC2, oder sonst irgendeinen EA-Titel schonmal online gezockt haben
> 
> Bei mir dauerte die Anmeldung übrigens stolze 5 Sekunden


 
Bei mir erscheint eine Fehlermeldung, mein Nickname sei nicht zulässig... allerdings finde ich in "neodrei" keinerlei ungültige Zeichen oder so etwas °_O *grml*


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

hier mal 2 screens

sehr interessant finde ich die v-ram auslastung, sowie die cryengine 3 sehr gut programiert worden so sein schein, läuft absolut flüssig auf ner gtx 460 in full hd und hardcore einstellung,....witzig ist auch, das es das erste game ist, was meine graka 80grad heiß werden lässt, und das bereits nach 5min^^


----------



## cortez91 (1. März 2011)

Wow, doch nur 1.5GB, das geht ja mal voll in Ordnung! Vielleicht schaff ich ja noch ne Runde, bevor ich um halb eins zur Arbeit muss 

Kann man den Nick unbabhängig vom Profil frei wählen? Wenn ja bin ich dann als PCGH_cortez91 unterwegs


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> hier mal 2 screens
> witzig ist auch, das es das erste game ist, was meine graka 80grad heiß werden lässt, und das bereits nach 5min^^



Probier mal Metro 2033 oder Mafia II, da wird es dir und deiner Graka ganz schnell warm ums Herz


----------



## neo3 (1. März 2011)

Mit welcher ID/nick muss ich mich genau einloggen? Ich habe eine EA-Master-ID ... ist es diese oder muss es noch irgendwo eine andere geben?

edit* Ich habe damit mal bei der Beta von Medal of Honor mitgespielt...


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Probier mal Metro 2033 oder Mafia II, da wird es dir und deiner Graka ganz schnell warm ums Herz


 
habe ich alles beides gezokkt, sowie crysis wars/wahrhead mit config........aber die 100% lüffi haben biesher nur furmarkt+ crysis2 geschafft.....


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. März 2011)

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, rein grafisch sehen die gezeigten Pics aus der MP Demo (abgesehen von der Auflösung) nicht viel besser aus als die Shots von der Xbox 360 Demo O_o


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

liegt wohl daran, das die demo auf dx9 basis läuft


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2011)

Hier sind mal ein paar erste Shots aus der Crysis 2 MP Demo

Crysis 2 Demo: Die Tops und Flops der Grafik - demo, crysis 2, crytek, cryengine 3


----------



## cortez91 (1. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, rein grafisch sehen die gezeigten Pics aus der MP Demo (abgesehen von der Auflösung) nicht viel besser aus als die Shots von der Xbox 360 Demo O_o


 
Ich warte mal ab, bis ich das ganze Ingame sehe! Wenn sich das ganze Drumherum, z.B. der Rauch bewegt, sieht es doch noch um ein ganzes Stück besser aus! 

Übrigens kann ich den Geforce Mirror nur wärmstens empfehlen, der ist bei mir ziemlich fix! 
GeForce.com - Get the Most Out of Your GPU


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Wenn ich mein acc von bc2 nehmmen will dann meldet der sich nich an der geht einfach zurück auf anmelden -.-


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran, das die demo auf dx9 basis läuft


 
Selbst Crysis 1 sah unter Dx9 besser aus, wenn ich mir nur mal das Blattwerk in der Demo anschaue. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da auf DX10/11 noch viel tun wird. vllt. ein paar Postprocessing Effekte mehr, aber egal lassen wir uns überraschen. Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass das Gameplay stimmt. Auf den Rest achtet man eh nicht im Eifer des Gefechtes  (zumindest im MP)


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Selbst Crysis 1 sah unter Dx9 besser aus, wenn ich mir nur mal das Blattwerk in der Demo anschaue. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da auf DX10/11 noch viel tun wird. vllt. ein paar Postprocessing Effekte mehr, aber egal lassen wir uns überraschen. Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass das Gameplay stimmt. Auf den Rest achtet man eh nicht im Eifer des Gefechtes  (zumindest im MP)


 
nicht so ganz, zumindest war crysis wars vom optischen her eins der besten games....(ist es auch heute noch)
hoffe das crysis 2 da mithalten wird, auch wenn man mit aktueller hardware in dx11 dann ebend nur auf "niedrig" spielen kann.....
bisher siehts aber eher wirklich aus wie call of duty, vom game play erinnert es auch eher an call od duty....

mir fehlen die fahrzeuge, die"aussenlever", ist zwar alles ganz nett bisher, aber noch nicht überzeugend genug.....zumindest wenn man es mit dem crysis 2 hype vergleicht^^


----------



## AMD (1. März 2011)

Ich stelle dann hier mal 3 Videos vor, viel spaß 

YouTube - Crysis 2 Multiplayer Demo - Introduction [HD]
YouTube - Crysis 2 Multiplayer Demo - Gameplay - Skyline Crashsite! [HD]
YouTube - Crysis 2 Multiplayer Demo - Team InstantAction - Pier 17 [HD]

Mehr davon gibt es bei mir im Channel!


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Hm, weder die Grafik noch das Gameplay konnten mich bisher wirklich überzeugen Beides gefällt mir aktuell bei BC2 noch besser. Da hat Crytek also noch ordentlich dran zu arbeiten, und so viel Zeit ist ja nicht mehr....


----------



## VNSR (1. März 2011)

Das ist Geschmackssache aber als Einheitsbrei kann man es nun wirklich nicht bezeichnen, allein schon wegen dem Nanosuit! Diesbezüglich muss ich sagen, dass mir die neuen Funktionen ganz und gar nicht missfallen. Im Gegenteil, man hat jetzt noch viel mehr taktische Möglichkeiten mit dem Suit, ohne dass das Gameplay dadurch langsamer wird. Jede der 4 Klassen hat besondere Fähigkeiten, zusätzlich kann man auch noch diese Funktionen/Fähigkeiten in einer individuell erstellten Klasse zusammenfassen. Allgemein betrachtet find ich das Spiel sehr gelungen. Was die Grafik angeht, gibt es hier und dort manchmal Stellen wo man sich schon sagt OMG was ist das? Aber sowas fällt wirklich nur sehr selten im Eifer des Gefechts auf.


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Also ich find das game richtig hammer nur das wasser sieht ma übelst naja komisch aus xD


----------



## cortez91 (1. März 2011)

Ich würds ja gerne auch beurteilen können, aber weder ingame, noch unter mycrysis.com tut sich etwas beim Registrieren.
Mein Crysis Wars Account funktioniert nämlich leider nicht! So ein Driss, vermutlich darf man jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage warten, bis es irgendwann mal wieder funktioniert!


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2011)

Man kann hier einen Account erstellen, dann gehts. 

PC - PC - Cheats, Cheat Codes, Videos, Reviews - GameSpy


----------



## cortez91 (1. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Man kann hier einen Account erstellen, dann gehts.
> 
> PC - PC - Cheats, Cheat Codes, Videos, Reviews - GameSpy


 
Bei mir nicht... ingame sagt er immer "Invalid Nickname, your nickname must contain, blabla"


----------



## Magicnorris (1. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Lol der ******** hat ein virus was is das den für ein müll bitte -.-.


Sorry, hätte ich dazu geschrieben, wenn ich das zu dem Zeitpunkt schon gewusst hätte. Denke aber ehrlich gesagt, dass Avira uns beiden was vorgaukelt. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal von einen anderen Hoster laden und schauen ob Avira immernoch anschlägt? Hab nur Dsl 6k. Danke.


----------



## Deon (1. März 2011)

Das anmelden geht noch nicht mal über mycrysis oder gamespy. Bei mycrysis steht da die ganze zeit Account is being created.... und bei gamespy, wo ich schon nen Account habe sagt crysis 2, dass der nickname nicht existiert. Kennt jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## e$cape (1. März 2011)

Bei mir geht es auch nicht mal schauen wann es denn mal funktioniert !


----------



## SveD (1. März 2011)

Da gehen die Geister wieder einmal weit auseinander 

Ich pers. finde das Spiel bis jetzt insg. gut (es ist ja nur eine MP Demo wie das Endprodukt aussieht ind Sachen Grafikeinstellung... lass ich mich mal hoffentlich positiv überraschen)

Hab es zwar vorhin nur kurz angespielt, (nach meinem Nachtdienst, jetzt 3 1/2 H geschlafen... Scheiß Baustelle vor der Tür...) aber mein erster Eindruck ist schonmal 100% besser gewesen als bei anderen Spielen, welche ich die Tage getestet hatte.

Ich habe nur Angst in der Vollversion im MP unter 30FPS zu laufen in voller GRAFIK PRACHT.... 


EDIT: wegen der ACC erstellung, ich habe selbst heute früh gegen 08.30 lange daran gesessen, ingame immer wieder probiert, nach ca 5 mal ging es dann aber.
Also weiter versuchen


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Läuft butterweich auf mienr HD6970, kein vergleich zum fps schwankendem vorgänger da war ich meistens bei 35-30.

Solch niedrige frameraten gehören wie gesagt der vergngenheit an:
Test: AMD Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 (Seite 24) - 15.12.2010 - ComputerBase

..vorrausgesetzt man besitzt ne halbwegs aktuelle Gpu.

Crysis 2 läuft bei mir in highest mit mindestens 50FPS, super optimiert das Spiel.
Grafisch allerdings voll die enttäuschung, kommt nicht im entfernsten an den beinah fotorealistischen ersten ran.
Man kann nur hoffen das der singleplayer ordentlich zulegt.


----------



## freezee-e (1. März 2011)

ich hoffe das läuft heute abend wieder mit dem acc. erstellen.

ich denke crysis hatte viel mehr zu berechnen da es im dschungel war. in crysis 2 mit der großstadt wurde viel getrickst. und die cryengine 3 eben auch auf konsolen optimiert.


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Sorry, hätte ich dazu geschrieben, wenn ich das zu dem Zeitpunkt schon gewusst hätte. Denke aber ehrlich gesagt, dass Avira uns beiden was vorgaukelt. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal von einen anderen Hoster laden und schauen ob Avira immernoch anschlägt? Hab nur Dsl 6k. Danke.


 
Hab ich da kam das selbe raus ^^ naja ich mach den antivir immer aus wenn ich das starte ^^


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Also ich hab mein bc2 acc genommen und das hat gefunzt vllt ein keinen tipp wenn das hilft ihr dürft nich das pw. vom spiel selber nehmen sondern das von der E-Mail andresse ^^


----------



## RedBrain (1. März 2011)

Download fertig. 

Es hat ewig gedauert -_-


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. März 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Download fertig.
> 
> Es hat ewig gedauert -_-


 
Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Prolog der scheint für manche so hart zu sein, dass sie nicht darüber hinauskommen und der nennt sich "LOGin Crynet 2.0"


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

Ich hatte wohl schon einen GameSpy Account, komm auf der Website auch normal rein, im Spiel sagt es "Invalid Nickname", gibts dazu schon eine Lösung?


----------



## Magicnorris (1. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Prolog der scheint für manche so hart zu sein, dass sie nicht darüber hinauskommen und der nennt sich "LOGin Crynet 2.0"


Hab die Registrierung nach 3min abgebrochen und hab dann versucht mich mit den Account anzumelden, ging problemlos.


----------



## doodlez (1. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein bc2 acc genommen und das hat gefunzt vllt ein keinen tipp wenn das hilft ihr dürft nich das pw. vom spiel selber nehmen sondern das von der E-Mail andresse ^^


 
und welchen namen soll man nehmen?


----------



## Shooter (1. März 2011)

Die Demo hat also doch kein DX 11? 

Es gibt also quasi gar keinen Unterschied zur Konsolen Version....... na ganz toll


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. März 2011)

Ich fände es geil, wenn Crytek einen separaten Bechmark (mit allem Drum&Dran) zum Release raushauen würden, dann wüsste jeder was Sache ist.


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

doodlez schrieb:


> und welchen namen soll man nehmen?


 
Ja ka irg einen davon ^^


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Bin jetzt Rang 9, aber wirklichen Spaß macht es mir noch nicht. Da gefällt mir Crysis Wars spielerisch als auch Grafisch um längen besser


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2011)

Habe es endlich geschafft bei mycrysis einen Acc zu machen. Wenn ich mich dann einloggen möchte sagt das Spiel Invalid Nickname. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung bzw. eine Erklärung?^^

MfG


----------



## Deon (1. März 2011)

Hab nen account gemacht bei mycrysis und klicke auf die aktivierungsurl...und es erscheint die startseite von crysis 2 oder eine fehlermeldung kommt.....TOLL!....und anmelden bei crysis 2 geht net ;(


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

gibt s eig. schon sowas wie ein crysis 2 benchmark?


----------



## Bu11et (1. März 2011)

Bin ich hier der einzige mit der Meldung, das ich meine Inetverbindung überprüfen soll ? Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, ob ich die richtigen Daten eingebe, weil bei mir was ganz anderes steht, als bei den meisten hier .


----------



## RedBrain (1. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Ich hatte wohl schon einen GameSpy Account, komm auf der Website auch normal rein, im Spiel sagt es "Invalid Nickname", gibts dazu schon eine Lösung?



In InGame invalid Nickname weil die Namen nur aus BUCHSTABEN UND ZAHLEN bestehen, nicht die Zahlen und Sonderzeichen. Es sieht so aus, dass Crysis 2 via Gamespy benutzt wird, dass muss ich mein Nick umändern.

Mit mein BF2 account geht es nicht wegen Nick. Totale umbennenung nötig...


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> In InGame invalid Nickname weil die Namen nur aus BUCHSTABEN bestehen, nicht die Zahlen und Sonderzeichen. Es sieht so aus, dass Crysis 2 via Gamespy benutzt wird, dass muss ich mein Nick umändern.


 
Habe nur Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben in meinem Nick, ist nicht der selbe wie hier.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> In InGame invalid Nickname weil die Namen nur aus BUCHSTABEN UND ZAHLEN bestehen, nicht die Zahlen und Sonderzeichen. Es sieht so aus, dass Crysis 2 via Gamespy benutzt wird, dass muss ich mein Nick umändern.
> 
> Mit mein BF2 account geht es nicht wegen Nick. Totale umbennenung nötig...


 
Nochmal auf Deutsch bitte ich versteh deinen Text nicht so ganz xD


Was kann ich den nun machen damit ich mich einloggen kann?^^


----------



## lordberti (1. März 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> In InGame invalid Nickname weil die Namen nur aus BUCHSTABEN UND ZAHLEN bestehen, nicht die Zahlen und Sonderzeichen. Es sieht so aus, dass Crysis 2 via Gamespy benutzt wird, dass muss ich mein Nick umändern.


 
Ich habe 3 Accounts und alle dazugehörigen Profil Nicknames sind ohne Sonderzeichen oder Zahlen, nur Buchstaben. Trotzdem kommt bei mir auch die meldung.
Ich weiss echt nicht was EA hier für ein misst verbogt hat.


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Bin jetzt Rang 9, aber wirklichen Spaß macht es mir noch nicht. Da gefällt mir Crysis Wars spielerisch als auch Grafisch um längen besser


 
so gehts mir auch....


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. März 2011)

Oh man die server sind total überlastet, ich kann nicht einmal einen account erstellen.


----------



## lordberti (1. März 2011)

*Offizielle Bestätigung: Probleme bei Account Erstellung*



> Viele von euch haben schon die Demo zu Crysis 2 heruntergeladen. Wir sind uns der Tatsache bewusst, dass einige User aktuell Probleme mit der Account-Erstellung haben. Wir untersuchen mit Hochdruck das Problem und hoffen, schnellstmöglich eine Lösung dafür zu haben.


Viele von euch... | Facebook


----------



## Overclocker06 (1. März 2011)

Ich habe mal einen Server-Ausfall als Chance genutzt ein paar Screenshots zu machen. Es haben ja Alle schön still gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte ja noch mehr gemacht, aber ich bin in so ein Loch gefallen und nicht mehr raus gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. März 2011)

Grafik ist echt nicht der Hammer, da sieht Crysis1 um längen besser aus. Ein Highend PC ist unter DX9 bestimm unterfordert.


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

Spielt jemand mit der englischen Version hier in Deutschland ohne Probleme?

[edit] Oder gibts überhaupt ne deutsche Version?


----------



## OH_NEIN_ES_LAGGT (1. März 2011)

Ich versuche nun schon des 3 mal Die demo herunterzuladen. IMmer bei chip
Hier geht nichts......jedes mal wenn er fertig ist, und nach einem doppelklick auf die datei im firefox downloader kommt ganz normal ein fenster für aiusführen.
Dann kommt extracting und nach 41 % hört es einfach auf und schließt sich.
Mach ichg was falsch, oder falscher link?
kann mir mal jmd einen link geben der sicher geht????


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2011)

ich kann mich auch nicht auf mycrysis einloggen hat keiner eine Lösung?


----------



## RedBrain (1. März 2011)

gut... da können wir nichts ändern wegen login... :/

auf mycrysis.com ist total überlastet. das muss ich morgen erneut versuchen


----------



## Kjyjan (1. März 2011)

Mein Crysis meldet immer nen Fehler beim einloggen. Das ich die NEtworkconnection überprüfen soll. Irgent ne Ahnung woran das liegt?


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

Mit Ingame-Registration klappts nun.  Bei anderen wohl auch.


----------



## Kjyjan (1. März 2011)

Bei mir hat des Game immer noch keine Inet verbindung


----------



## Eiche (1. März 2011)

ersten PCGH'ler getroffen den Nyson


----------



## tschenneck (1. März 2011)

Habe jetzt mal 2 Runden gespielt und ich find das Game bis jetzt sehr gut, auch wenn die Grafik etwas unter meinen Erwartungen zurückbleibt. Dafür läuft es aber auch flüssig mit Hardcore-Specs...


----------



## Corvi (1. März 2011)

wo kann ich denn nachlesen was welche grafikeinstellungen bringen, von wegen hardcore, gamer, advanced und so. kann man keine custom einstellungen vornehmen?

auch merkwürdig is, dass alle grafikeinstellungen bei mir flüssig laufen, selbst hardcore, wo ich einfach mal annehme das is ultra details in crysis 2. ich hab nur nen e8400 .... crysis 1 lief damit nicht mal auf ultra flüssig, aber sah auch besser aus ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> ersten PCGH'ler getroffen den Nyson


 
Einen Nyson gibts hier glaube ich nicht^^ Wenn dann mich, ohne n hinten

Btw. hab jetzt Rang 10, und wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe gibt es nur 50 Ränge. Die hab ich ja in 3-4 Tagen 

An BC2 knabber ich nach fast einem Jahr noch, bin erst Rang 42.


----------



## yamo (1. März 2011)

Ja, jetzt gehts ingame. Wenn ich jetzt joinen will, bleibt der Countdown auf 1 (Match starting in xx sec.) stehen und nix passiert


----------



## Buki (1. März 2011)

Kann wer mit Crossfire bestätigen das man mit einer Karte mehr FPS hat wie mit zwei? Mit 2 6970er habe ich ca 40FPS bei Pier und mit einer 6970 60FPS (2560x1440) echt komisch, habe CF noch nicht lange muss ich jetzt auf nen FIX hoffen(Final-Version nur natürlich), aktueller Treiber 11.1a Hotfix


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2011)

Rang 5 da der Server nun abgestürtzt ist bzw. das Game werde ich nun erst mal was anderes machen

@yamo hatte ich auch schon dann sind noch 2 weitere Countdowns gekommen und dann ging es los


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Man muss aber auch sagen das CRYSIS sehr schwierig zu toppen ist; 
YouTube - Crysis : True power of the Cryengine 2!! (HD)

Ich liebe das Spiel, aber erst seitdem ich HD6970 und 2GB habe.
Mir meinen älteren GPUs konnte ich das Spiel nie so richtig geniessen.


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Man muss aber auch sagen das CRYSIS sehr schwierig zu toppen ist; 
YouTube - Crysis : True power of the Cryengine 2!! (HD)

Ich liebe das Spiel, aber erst seitdem ich HD6970 und 2GB habe.
Mir meinen älteren GPUs konnte ich das Spiel nie so richtig geniessen.


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

So...liebe PC-Games Hardware- und User. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und ein paar Bilder der aktuellen Demo Crysis 2 für PC zu erstellen.

Ich hoffe für die Leute die noch nicht in den genuss gekommen das Spiel zu betrachten....hiermit ein wenig zu begeistern.

Die Bilder sind alle auf untenstehendem System geschossen worden in 1920 x 1080 und auf Hardcore.


Gruss Emani (Marcel)


AMD Phenom II X 6 1090T @3.2 Ghz || Gigabyte GA 890-GPA-UD3H ||
Gainward GTX 470 || 4 x 2 Gbyte DDR 3-10700H G. Skill Ripjaws ||



qtl { 	position: absolute; 	border: 1px solid #cccccc; 	-moz-border-radius: 5px; 	opacity: 0.2; 	line-height: 100%; 	z-index: 999; 	direction: ltr; }  qtl:hover,qtl.open { 	opacity: 1; }  qtl,qtlbar { 	height: 22px; }  qtlbar { 	display: block; 	width: 100%; 	background-color: #cccccc; 	cursor: move; }  qtlbar img { 	border: 0; 	padding: 3px; 	height: 16px; 	width: 16px; 	cursor: pointer; }  qtlbar img:hover { 	background-color: #aaaaff; }  qtl>iframe { 	border: 0; 	height: 0; 	width: 0; }  qtl.open { 	height: auto;	 }  qtl.open>iframe { 	height: 200px; 	width: 300px; }  	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Na ja so la la la die screens, aber danke für deine mühe


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Ja, grafisch ist Crysis bis heute die Referenz. Aber aktuell haben wir ja eine unfertige Demo, und die sogar nur in DX9 vor uns. Ich hoffe da ja auch eine wesentliche Steigerung mit DX10 bzw. DX11.

Btw. fängt das Spiel doch langsam an Spaß zu machen, gerade die individuelle Klasse rockt Name TANK, Gunner, dicke Panzerung, das rockt die ******* fett


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

also für DX9 siehts schon mal sehr gut....aus...finde es im spiel noch besser als auf Bilder.....


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2011)

Ich kann noch nichtmal spielen 

Zuerst versucht nen Account ingame zu erstellen, dann schreit er Email bereits verwendet.

Jetzt nach mehreren Versuchen direkt bei MyCrysis.com erstellt, bestätigt aber
mit dem komm ich ingame nicht rein. Ich tippe alles richtig ein, dann sagt er login und geht nach 2 sekunden
wieder zurück zum Login Screen


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Also bei mir hats ingame ohne Probleme gerade eben funktioniert.


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

hatte auch keine Probleme....musste nur mein Profilname von damals von Crysis Wars angeben.......mit kennwort und war sofort drin.....komisch das manche probleme haben...ich hatte mich gegen 11.30 schon eingeloggt wo schon ne menge los war......


----------



## johannes944 (1. März 2011)

muss leider sagen das das spiel wieder mal so ne reichtige ******* is. Spielen leider wieder nur leute die keine arbeit freunde etc haben und nur zocken. Is ja noch behinderter als cod7. Bis auf grafik is cryis zu 100% fürn arsch und friedrich.


----------



## vidman (1. März 2011)

Ich habe keinen Sound und das Spiel schmeißt mich nach dem zweiten Kill den ich mache ins Hauptmenü. Also alles TOP


----------



## johannes944 (1. März 2011)

Mehr als die paar GB downlooad volumen is mir das spiel ned wert, gekauft wirds ned, hab ja doch noch n leben...hab noch nie nach 5 min sagen können das ein spiel fürn arsch is...


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Nach 5 Minuten war noch ned mal das Intro der Beta zu Ende.


----------



## xzak (1. März 2011)

Super grafik aber der multiplayer is doch so ein dreck echt


----------



## thysol (1. März 2011)

Ich bezweifle mal stark das das Game in DX11 so viel besser aussehen wird. DX11 wird wohl kaum einen Einfluss auf die Matsch Texturen haben.


----------



## e$cape (1. März 2011)

muahahah eine anspielung auf player007

hoffentlich zieht er sich das game auch dann gehts aufm ts wieder rund xD

AMD_killer darf nicht vergessen werden !


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Ich habe jetzt 10000x mehr bock wieder auf Crysis nach dem ich die demo drei Stunden ununterbrochen zockte. Dat macht mich heiss  YouTube - Crysis true graphics unleashed

Crysis 2 lässt mich bis jetzt völlig kalt in allen belangen . Nichts besonderes, man merkt direkt das dieses Spiel auch für konsole entwickelt wurde.

PC R.I.P

Ne, wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben, aber es ist wirklich nicht mehr so schön wie früher. Hol mir ne TEMPO


----------



## Mister HighSetting (1. März 2011)

Das mit der Grafik ist halt so ne Sache. Crysis 1 war auf einer paradisischen Südseeinsel wo man am liebsten Urlaub gemacht hätte. Und hier läuft man durch triste zerstörte Straßen, das ist doch ganz normal das es auf den ersten Blick nicht so toll wirkt. Ich warte auf alle Fälle die Vollversion mit DX11 ab.


----------



## johannes944 (1. März 2011)

die grafik is ja nur schlecht. Und nedmal die respawn points können sie richtig machen. RIESEN maps, nur 12 leute drauf und ich respawn 2 mal hintereinander neben so nem wixXxa


----------



## hempsmoker (1. März 2011)

Sooo endlich daheim. Demodownload grad gestartet und in 18 Minuten isses meins!


----------



## vidman (1. März 2011)

johannes944 schrieb:


> die grafik is ja nur schlecht. Und nedmal die respawn points können sie richtig machen. RIESEN maps, nur 12 leute drauf und ich respawn 2 mal hintereinander neben so nem wixXxa


 
gut das du weißt das die Beta DX9 ist...


----------



## Mister HighSetting (1. März 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Sooo endlich daheim. Demodownload grad gestartet und in 18 Minuten isses meins!


 
Alter was hast du für ne Leitung? Neid!


----------



## e$cape (1. März 2011)

jemand bock mit  zu spielen im team so mit teamspeak und so suchen noch ein paar leute 
die vllt lust haben sind erst zu 2


----------



## CrashStyle (1. März 2011)

Bilder aus der Demo! Meine InGame Name CrashStyle da könnt ihr mich adden!


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2011)

grarr, ich konnte keinen Account erstellen weil der Nickname schon vergeben war, aber meine Mailadresse ist trotzdem nicht mehr zu verwenden? was bauen die denn da für einen Bullshit?


----------



## thysol (1. März 2011)

Ich habe soeben die Vorbestellung von Crysis 2 storniert nach dieser Frechheit. Erst grosses Maul haben, "Game mit der besten Grafik" und dann nur so eine Schrott Grafik.


----------



## johannes944 (1. März 2011)

escape, bin dabei


----------



## hempsmoker (1. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Alter was hast du für ne Leitung? Neid!


 

16.000 . Und ein link ein paar seiten weiter hinten von Nvidia. Der ist mal richtig schnell. Lade gerade die letzten 300mb mit 1.4mb/s... ich hatte schlimmeres erwartet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/559456-1298999706.jpg


 Da fand ich die Grafik von Half Life 2 sogar ansprechender und vorallem authentischer. Ja, ja man kanns drehen und wenden wie man will, grafischer stillstand seit mindestens 5 jahren.


----------



## hempsmoker (1. März 2011)

Crysis kam glaub ich 2007 raus, also könnens maximal nur 4 Jahre sein .


----------



## tschenneck (1. März 2011)

Also an alle die jetzt schon wieder komplett ausrasten: ruhig bleiben.

Klar wirkt die Grafik nicht so toll und etwas matschig und unscharf, aber es ist nur die Demo mit DX9.

Und zu behaupten der MP wäre Dreck ist auch totaler Quatsch. Klar ist das Geschmackssache, aber einfach die Arbeit von Crytek als "Dreck" zu bezeichnen ist respektlos!


----------



## cortez91 (1. März 2011)

Ich find die Grafik jetzt schon gar nicht übel! Wenn man bedenkt, dass das gerade mal DX9 UND eine Demoversion ist!

Also mir gefällt die Demo super, es spielt sich zwar irgendwie ganz anders als die ersten Crysis, aber es macht eine Heidenlaune! Das Spiel ist gekauft, allein der Multiplayer macht ja schon unnormal viel Bock 

Mein Ingame ist übrigens cortez91, kann man ja leider nicht nochmal ändern!


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

tschenneck schrieb:


> Also an alle die jetzt schon wieder komplett ausrasten: ruhig bleiben.
> 
> Klar wirkt die Grafik nicht so toll und etwas matschig und unscharf, aber es ist nur die Demo mit DX9.
> 
> Und zu behaupten der MP wäre Dreck ist auch totaler Quatsch. Klar ist das Geschmackssache, aber einfach die Arbeit von Crytek als "Dreck" zu bezeichnen ist respektlos!



und du glaubst wirklich das sich da grafisch was grossartig tun wird ? Ganz schön naiv wie ich finde


----------



## thysol (1. März 2011)

tschenneck schrieb:


> Also an alle die jetzt schon wieder komplett ausrasten: ruhig bleiben.
> 
> Klar wirkt die Grafik nicht so toll und etwas matschig und unscharf, aber es ist nur die Demo mit DX9.


 
Meinst du die Matsch Texturen gehen wie durch ein Wunder mit DX11 weg? Ich glaube langsam der DX11 Modus ist nur da um die Performance zu verbessern.


----------



## tschenneck (1. März 2011)

herloh schrieb:
			
		

> und du glaubst wirklich das sich da grafisch was grossartig tun wird ? Ganz schön naiv wie ich finde



DX11 macht einen riesigen Unterschied, von daher glaube ich an eine Besserung.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Super, dafür ist das Game dann mit einem nicht mehr so ganz up to date Rechner unspielbar...


----------



## Galford (1. März 2011)

Beim Multiplayer handelt es sich eh um das Produkt von Crytek UK. Free Radical (jetzt Crytek UK) wurde zwar für die Time Splitters Serie gelobt, aber Haze, deren letztes Werk vor den Aufkauf durch Crytek, soll ja ganz übel gewesen sein. Für mich zählt, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier, eh nur der Singleplayer von den Jungs aus Frankfurt.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2011)

Komme immer noch nicht rein !

Die, bei denen es funktioniert: Was für nen Account habt ihr euch erstellt und wo ?

Ingame kann ich keinen Account erstellen weil das nicht funktioniert. Er sagt selbst bei neu erstellten Email Adressen dass die in Benutzung sind,
mein GameSpy Account geht nicht und der von MyCrysis auch nicht.

Was soll ich machen 

Edit: Habs jetzt hinbekommen... Einfach ne nicht existierende .com Email eingegeben und bumms gehts


----------



## tschenneck (1. März 2011)

Und außerdem: beim MP schaut man nicht nur auf die Grafik, da kommts aufs Gameplay an.


----------



## hempsmoker (1. März 2011)

Ich hab nur ein Problem: Ich hab null ingame-Sound. Weder im Menü, noch im Spiel selber.... Soundkarte = Asus Xonar DX... jemand ne Idee oder ähnliche Probleme? Sonst geht der Sound bei jedem Spiel und sonst auch.


----------



## Mr Bo (1. März 2011)

hab mal ein paar Szenen im Gameplay aufgenommen. Auch in HD zu sehen 

YouTube - Crysis 2 Demo PC - Multiplayer Gameplay Hardcore

```

```


----------



## perforierer (1. März 2011)

tschenneck schrieb:


> Also an alle die jetzt schon wieder komplett ausrasten: ruhig bleiben.
> 
> Klar wirkt die Grafik nicht so toll und etwas matschig und unscharf, aber es ist nur die Demo mit DX9.
> 
> Und zu behaupten der MP wäre Dreck ist auch totaler Quatsch. Klar ist das Geschmackssache, aber einfach die Arbeit von Crytek als "Dreck" zu bezeichnen ist respektlos!



Gebe Dir vollkommen recht, dass diese Hysterie nervt.

Nur eines solltest Du Dir klarmachen: Auch in der finalen Version gibt es nur DX9...

DX11 ist ja nur für irgendeine Zukunft versprochen. Und ob das Grafisch so nen Unterschied macht ist auch noch nicht gesagt.


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

und was mir schon desöfteren bei CRYSIS 2 aufgefallen ist sind die megahässlichen Gebäude, da hätte sich Crytek vielleicht mal an dem mittlerweile drei jahre alten  STALKER Clear Sky ein beispiel nehmen sollen.


Crysis 2

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ysis-2-crysis2demo-2011-03-01-15-00-47-66.jpg

Stalker Clear Sky

http://www.luna-s-art.com/webstalker/img/noticias/ClearSky/Clear_Sky_65.jpg


Nö, tut mir leid sowas kann man nicht schönreden, bei Serious Sam 3 würde ich sowas durchgehen lassen aber doch nicht bei CRYSIS 2 aus dem jahre 2011.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2011)

Das Spiel bzw. die Demo ist ein Witz... Erstens ist die Grafik für den Hintern und zweitens das Gameplay genau so kacke..

Mal sehen wie der SP wird...


----------



## Eiche (1. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Meinst du die Matsch Texturen gehen wie durch ein Wunder mit DX11 weg? Ich glaube langsam der DX11 Modus ist nur da um die Performance zu verbessern.


glaube ich mittlerweile auch


----------



## thysol (1. März 2011)

tschenneck schrieb:


> DX11 macht einen riesigen Unterschied, von daher glaube ich an eine Besserung.


 
DX11 verbessert hoechstens die Performance oder es gibt Tesselation mit ein paar anderen DX11 Features. Aber die Matsch Texturen sind mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit die gleichen, sowie bei jedem DX11 Titel. Die Texturen sind immer die gleichen.



herloh schrieb:


> und du glaubst wirklich das sich da grafisch was grossartig tun wird ? Ganz schön naiv wie ich finde



sign


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2011)

für mich sieht es aus, als wäre ein Weichzeichner aktiv die ganze Zeit. in der Art von AMDs MLAA... scharf ist was anderes.


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

...manchmal frage ich mich...wenn leute sagen...die Grafik wäre schlecht.....LOl

entweder spielt ihr noch mit einem Rechner der nochgerade so DX 9 darstellen kann oder ihr habt echt keine ahnung.....Guckt euch mal das blöde COD Blackops an das ich am liebsten verkaufen würde wieder......da ist Crysis 2 100 mal besser in DX9.  Da war selbst Modern Warfare 2 noch 100x mal besser als Black ops....aber die diskussionen wirds wohl immer geben......egal welches überspiel gerade rauskommt......

...vielleicht können ja nur Kinder COD mit umgehen und mit Crysis und BFBC2 nicht mit umgehen.....


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

also jetzt mal ehrlich...in Crysis 1 gabs auch ein paar sachen die nicht gerade toll aussahen...wie in den Hütten...die stühle, tische oder irgendwelche flaschen die dort rumstanden........das hätte man damals ja auch besser machen können...aber es gibt sachen da guckt man dran vorbei....

HOCH LEBE CRYSIS UND BFBC2


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. März 2011)

Ich hatte keine Probleme. Ich habe jetzt 45min gespielt und gebe mal meine Eindrücke wieder:

Bis auf den Nanosuit gibt es fast gar nichts, was an dem Multiplayer von Crysis/Crysis Wars anknüpft.
Ich finde den Nanosuit schlechter als den ersten. Wenn ich in den Tarnmodus umschalte wird mir Energie abgezogen. Das ist ja in Ordnung. Aber wenn ich wieder in den Panzermodus wechsle, dann verliere ich trotzdem Energie bis ich keine mehr habe. WTF?!

Es gibt verdammt viele Leute, die sich fast nur auf den Tarnmodus beschränken. Zum Glück gibt es eine Wärmebildkamera, denn ohne die hätte man keine Chance die getarnten Gegner zu finden.

Außerdem sind die Waffen ziemlich groß im Sichtfeld des Spielers. Ich sehe teilweise gar nichts mehr. Vielleicht ist das nur eine Gewöhnungssache.
Das SCAR finde ich einwenig zu stark, denn es hat fast keinen Rückstoß und 40 Schuss im Magazin. Das hat mich auch am ersten Teil einwenig gestört.

Im Optionsmenü gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit die Zielhilfe einzuschalten. Sowas gehört höchstens auf die Konsolenplattform, aber nicht auf die PC-Plattform!
Mit einer Maus sollte eigentlich jeder umgehen können. Die Anzugsteuerung über Tasten finde ich nicht so gut. Wieso hat Crytek nicht die Anzugsteuerung aus dem ersten Teil übernommen? Daran war doch nicht auszusetzen.

Fazit: Momentan weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Zwar habe ich nur 45 min gespielt, aber man sieht ganz deutlich, dass es kaum Ähnlichkeiten zum ersten Teil gibt. Eigentlich sollte ein Nachfolger etwas aus dem Singelplayer und Multiplayer des Vorgängers mitnehmen, natürlich nicht so wie bei CoD, aber die Demo hat sich kaum wie Crysis angefühlt. 

Meine Meinung kann sich noch ändern. Das hier sind nur meine Ersteindrücke.

Edit: Falls mich jemand adden will: zyxw

Alle anderen guten Namen waren leider schon vergeben, sogar "abcd".


----------



## Sibig (1. März 2011)

Ich Glaube es liegt daran , das alle auf ein Game gehofft haben das ihr System total überfordert und atemberaubend ist wie damals crysis 1 ^^ ich Finde es gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Das traurige ist einfach das Crysis 2 eher in richtung comic geht anstatt zum realismus, bezihe mich auf die Grafik.

Im vergleich zu Stalker Clear Sky/Call of Pripyat, Metro2033, Crysis /Warhead ist das was ich heute in der Demo begutachten konnte ein regelrechter Witz grafisch.


----------



## e$cape (1. März 2011)

Emani schrieb:


> ...manchmal frage ich mich...wenn leute sagen...die Grafik wäre schlecht.....LOl
> 
> entweder spielt ihr noch mit einem Rechner der nochgerade so DX 9 darstellen kann oder ihr habt echt keine ahnung.....Guckt euch mal das blöde COD Blackops an das ich am liebsten verkaufen würde wieder......da ist Crysis 2 100 mal besser in DX9.  Da war selbst Modern Warfare 2 noch 100x mal besser als Black ops....aber die diskussionen wirds wohl immer geben......egal welches überspiel gerade rauskommt......
> 
> ...vielleicht können ja nur Kinder COD mit umgehen und mit Crysis und BFBC2 nicht mit umgehen.....


 
da bin ich voll deiner Meinung !


----------



## Buki (1. März 2011)

Keiner "Probleme" mit Crossfire(wie ich) oder SLI? Kann es sein das es egal ist ob man 1. oder 2. GPU hat? Die FPS bleiben gleich  hoffe das wird noch bis zur Final gefixt...


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

ich finde die neue Steuerung um einiges besser....um in den Tarnmodus zu kommen.....als noch mit der maus zu hantieren wie bei Crysis 1.....


----------



## thysol (1. März 2011)

Emani schrieb:


> ...manchmal frage ich mich...wenn leute sagen...die Grafik wäre schlecht.....LOl
> 
> entweder spielt ihr noch mit einem Rechner der nochgerade so DX 9 darstellen kann oder ihr habt echt keine ahnung.....Guckt euch mal das blöde COD Blackops an das ich am liebsten verkaufen würde wieder......da ist Crysis 2 100 mal besser in DX9.  Da war selbst Modern Warfare 2 noch 100x mal besser als Black ops....aber die diskussionen wirds wohl immer geben......egal welches überspiel gerade rauskommt......


 
Crysis 2 sieht nicht 100mal besser aus als COD. Komischer Masstab den du da nimmst. Ich wuerde sagen Crysis 2 sieht "etwas" besser aus als Black Ops. Ich finde btw die Grafik von Black Ops auch eine Frechheit aber ich zocken es trotzdem online weil ich finde Black Ops hat den besten Multiplayer ueberhaupt. Da schneiden sich zwar die Geister aber es gibt da genuegend die auch da meiner Meinung sind. Crysis 2 hat fast das erbaermliche grafische Nivaeu von Black Ops erreicht, und von den Gameplay Videos hat mir das Game bisher auch nicht gefallen. Daher kaufe ich es nicht. Was Crytek da abliefert ist eine absolute Frechheit. Erst grosse Sprueche kloppen das das Game die beste Grafik ever bekommt und dann so ein Konsolen Muell. Genau wue bei Black Ops. Eine reine Frechheit ist das.



Emani schrieb:


> ...vielleicht können ja nur Kinder COD mit umgehen und mit Crysis und BFBC2 nicht mit umgehen.....



Mit dir ist es offenbar nicht moeglich eine sinnvolle Diskussion zu halten. Selten so einen Muell gelesen.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. März 2011)

Hab mal ein Video gemacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsT_96BpMCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2011)

Ich finde die Grafik recht übel. Das Gameplay is so lala. Wobei ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen kann, da ich die Karten nur angezockt hab und nur über den Haufen geschossen worden bin. Hat aber nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht. Aber die Grafik is irgendwie ne Enttäuschung. Sie hat ganz nette Momente, aber ausem Sulky hauts mich nicht. Da hatte ich mehr erwartet.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Spiel mit meiner Hardware mit den Max. Settings der Demo butterweich läuft. Wenigstens etwas.


----------



## Emani (1. März 2011)

Das beste Multiplayer ist ja wohl eher noch BFBC2....wo man mit taktik rangeht.....und nicht wie bei Black ops.....dort kann mann kein "richtiges" Teamspiel machen....

AMD Phenom II X 6 1090T @3.2 Ghz || Gigabyte GA 890-GPA-UD3H ||
Gainward GTX 470 || 4 x 2 Gbyte DDR 3-10700H G. Skill Ripjaws ||


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. März 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Video gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sry, aber das ist das englische Einführungsvideo zum Multiplayer.


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

Hat das wohl was zu bedeuten?


----------



## CrashStyle (1. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist das englische Einführungsvideo zum Multiplayer.


 
Gut beobachtet genau das wollte ich in einem Video festhalten, ich weis ihr wollt eher Gameplay sehen kommt noch 



hamst0r schrieb:


> Hat das wohl was zu bedeuten?


 
Da gibst du deine Account Daten ein und gehst auf Submit (Übertragen).


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Komme immer noch nicht rein !
> 
> Die, bei denen es funktioniert: Was für nen Account habt ihr euch erstellt und wo ?
> 
> ...



Ich hab mein bc2 acc benuzt^^


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Da gibst du deine Account Daten ein und gehst auf Submit (Übertragen).



Das meine ich doch garnicht  Vergleich die beiden Bilder mal.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Das meine ich doch garnicht  Vergleich die beiden Bilder mal.



360 Controller dran?

Kann mir jemnd helfen? Hab das Problem das ich mit meiner CPU selbst auf niedriegen Einstellungen max. 15FPS hab. Das ist doch net normal, abgesehen davon weiß ich dass die CPU alt und nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist.

Reingehaun


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

Nein, wurden beide nacheinander geknipst.

Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit den Stealth- oder den Armormode auszuschalten?


----------



## tschenneck (1. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Das meine ich doch garnicht  Vergleich die beiden Bilder mal.


 
Glaubst du, die haben einfach die Xbox-Demo für den PC umcodiert? 

Wäre möglich, da die Grafik nahezu die gleich ist...
Ich halte das sogar für wahrscheinlich, Crytek hatte noch was gut zu machen wegen dem Leak und da man wahrscheinlich wegen Zeitdruck nicht mehr in der Lage war eine eigene PC Version der Demo zu schreiben wurde halt die der Xbox verwendet...


----------



## Scaleo (1. März 2011)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> 360 Controller dran?
> 
> Kann mir jemnd helfen? Hab das Problem das ich mit meiner CPU selbst auf niedriegen Einstellungen max. 15FPS hab. Das ist doch net normal, abgesehen davon weiß ich dass die CPU alt und nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist.
> 
> Reingehaun


 
Die CPU bremst deine GPU ganz einfach aus...


@hamst0r

E = Stealth an nochma E = Stealth aus.
Q = Armor an usw.

Haste beides aus biste im Strenght Modus.


Mfg Scaleo


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. März 2011)

Scaleo schrieb:


> Die CPU bremst deine GPU ganz einfach aus...
> 
> 
> @hamst0r
> ...


 
Hab doch gesagt das ich dass weiß, von daher recht sinnfreier post. Habe aber auch vergessen zu sagen dass ich in der Killcam 30-40 FPS hab. Vill Serverproblem?


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

@Scaleo Danke, hab mich immer irgendwo versteckt, gewartet bis die Energie weg war, und dann hat sie sich ja eh wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## Chris (1. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Hahahah ^^ also ich hab antivira ^^ naja ich versteh das drozdem net das der sagt ich hätte einen virus -.- hast du das schon also die DEMO ??


 

bei mir hat sich auch der antivir. gemeldet....habs ignoriert und die demo install.,...

naja von der grafik her noch nicht so bombe,mal abwarten was das komplette game dann zeigt


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2011)

Strenght Modus=Q und nicht wenn die anderen beiden aus... es kann immer nur einer aktiv sein

und ich finde das der Energievorrat größer sein könnte denn springen und schneller laufen geht ja auch davon ab
zumindestens im Singel Player Modus falls der da auch so klein ist bzw. Mod möglichkeit wäre nett 100% 200% 500% mehr Energie um länger getarnt zu bleiben
dann könnte man sich event. auch an allen Gegnern vorbeischleichen und ohne eine Kugel abzufeuern bis zum Endgegner kommen...


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Strenght Modus=Q und nicht wenn die anderen beiden aus... es kann immer nur einer aktiv sein


 
Nep, Q aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert den Armor-Modus. Wenn sowohl Armor als auch Cloak aus sind, ist man im Strengh-Modus.


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2011)

Ich denke im SP wird sich der Nanosuit von der Energie ein bischen anders verhalten. Hier könnt ich mir gut vorstellen das die Energie etwas länger hält.
Im SP wird wohl auch kaum der Stealthmode so schnell im Stand verbraucht sein. Das werden die extra für den MP abgeändert haben damit nicht zuviel campen.


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Ich werde meinen PC bis zum erscheinen einer neuen Konsole definitiv nicht mehr aufrüsten, hab die hoffnung das sich was bessert komplett aufgegeben
Wenn die entwickler keinen grossartige lust mehr haben was richtiges auf die Beine zu stellen wegen Raubkopierern, Verkaufszahlen etc dann lieber erst gar nicht mehr für den PC entwickeln.


----------



## joraku (1. März 2011)

Ja, dass ist schon in Crysis Wars so.


----------



## Zlicer (1. März 2011)

Ich habe die Demo grade installiert, bekomme aber die Fehlermeldung dass ich meine Internetverbindung überprüfen soll. Hat da jemand eine Idee was da los ist?


----------



## XD-User (1. März 2011)

Also ich finde die Demo schonmal ganz gut, nur finde ich das sie die ganzen Modi wieder einbauen könnten. Den Geschwindigkeits modi und den Stärke Modi(wäre schon schön, besonders weil eins ja sonst immer Aktiv ist). Auch das man Granaten mit G (oder sonstige Taste) erst auswählt anstatt sie zu werfen.


----------



## Balko29 (1. März 2011)

Ja das mit den Granaten erst auswählen ist wirklich sehr nervig.Lieber Tasten belegung


----------



## Raigen (1. März 2011)

Also ich bin sehr angetan von der Demo. Bei so gut wie jedem zweiten Server bekomme ich "Connection failed to host..." oder aber der Server ist voll, obwohl nur 3/12 Spieler zum Beispiel drauf sind. Kommt man nach Minuten von Klickerei mal auf einen Server, steckt man in der Lobby fest und kommt nicht weiter, yay!

Ausserdem finde ich es klasse, dass man uns die Möglichkeit gibt, die Grafikeinstellungen so ausführlich anzupassen, einfach herrlich! 

Oh ich hoffe es erscheint so schnell es geht nach Release ein SdK und die Community kann wieder richten was Crytek da auf dem PC angestellt hat.


----------



## Falco (1. März 2011)

na klasse, gerade Crysis 2 demo runtergeladen und zack AntiVir erkennt nen Trojaner!!! son rotz


----------



## pc-jedi (1. März 2011)

> na klasse, gerade Crysis 2 demo runtergeladen und zack AntiVir erkennt nen Trojaner!!! son rotz


Ich habe ebenfalls Avira AntiVir und bei mir hat sich nichts gemeldet. Weder während der Installation noch beim Spielen. Und ich habe AntiVir *immer* auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## hamst0r (1. März 2011)

@Falco Guck dir mal ein paar Seiten vorher an, da hatten andere das selbe Problem.

Was wäre wenn die PC-Demo wirklich nur eine convertierte Xbox-Demo wäre?
Eine letzte Hoffung auf hochauflösende Texturen?


----------



## tschenneck (1. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:
			
		

> @Falco Guck dir mal ein paar Seiten vorher an, da hatten andere das selbe Problem.
> 
> Was wäre wenn die PC-Demo wirklich nur eine convertierte Xbox-Demo wäre?
> Eine letzte Hoffung auf hochauflösende Texturen?



Bitte lass es wahr werden!


----------



## Bu11et (1. März 2011)

Zlicer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Demo grade installiert, bekomme aber die Fehlermeldung dass ich meine Internetverbindung überprüfen soll. Hat da jemand eine Idee was da los ist?


 

Dachte ich wär der einzige mit der Meldung. Bei mir ist die nach ner Weile +neustart des PC`s weg und mitlerweile kann ich auch ab und zu joinen aber werde sofort nach paar Kills rausgeschmißen .


----------



## Lemiewings (1. März 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, es ist genau das eingetroffen, was ich (aus den Videos) erwartet habe. Total schwammige Steuerung, die überhaupt nicht zu dem auf Action getrimmten Gameplay passt. Also im Grunde normale Konsolen Verhältnisse.
Und wie erwartet benutzen alle die Zielhilfe bzw. nen richtigen Aimbot. Was ich da schon in den Killcams gesehen hab ist nicht mehr Feierlich.
Und und außerdem müssen meine Waffen kaputt sein. In einer Tour wurde ich mit 1 oder 2 Schuss (unter anderem aus der Pistole...) in die Brust bei aktivierter Armor gekillt, werden die Gegner im Power Modus ein ganzes Magazin im Nahkampf überstehen. Also alles so wie ich es erwartet habe.


----------



## altazoggy (1. März 2011)

- grafik ist völlig in ordnung. sicherlich haben die den multiplayer auf performance getrimmt
- gameplay, nunja, lol. bleibe vorläufig bei quakelive


----------



## Deon (1. März 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von Crysis 2 Settings Hardcore Auflösung 1920*1080 Vsync an. Danach ist mein Pc abgeschmiert -.- bestimmt zu heiß geworde oder so...sonst hätte ich noch ein paar bilder von der anderen Map gemacht


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. März 2011)

So die demo hat endlich funktioniert. Habe ganze 45min gespielt mit nem 140ping aber ich fand es hat sich ein wenig lahm gespielt und es gab nichts besonders was ich nicht vorher schon kannte. 
Die Grafik ist xbox360 in 1080p das spart doch ne mege zeit und geld für Crytec. die PC Version soll doch eh DX11 haben und mehr effekte u.s.w


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Meine letzte Hoffnung stecke ich jetzt in STALKER 2


----------



## Mr Bo (1. März 2011)

hab neulich irgendwo mal die geleakte Version im Gameplay gesehen und die sah nicht anders aus als das was wir in der Multi bekommen haben.  Nur ging es dort ruhiger zu......
Persönlich verspreche ich mir von einer Multiplayer Version eh nicht als zu viel bei Crysis, dann doch schon eher bei BF3 (freu)

Aber der Singleplayer Modus sollte dann bei Crysis bitte ordentlich werden so das ich mir auch gerne ne zweiter 5850 ins Gehaüse Packe oder mal bei Nvidia vorbau schaue

Ton knartzt manchmal, kommt vom umwandeln weil Fraps immer so große Files erstellt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrKQe08FEwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VNSR (1. März 2011)

Crysis 2 Multiplayer PC-Demo - Intro:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLnE_Ka42lE



Weitere Vids folgen in Kürze


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Also fakt ist das viele beim erscheinen von Crysis 2 an Grönemeyer denken werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Wieso sollte man an den denken?


----------



## Antonio (1. März 2011)

Ger wieso an denn LOL ??


----------



## Bu11et (1. März 2011)

herloh schrieb:


> Also fakt ist das viele beim erscheinen von Crysis 2 an Grönemeyer denken werden.


 
Der war gut .

Erklär uns das mal .

€dit: wie kommst du auf S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2?


----------



## Klartext (1. März 2011)

Hier n paar von mir  Hab noch viel mehr, hab Fraps einfach jede 5sec einen machen lassen, hatte nach 4 oder 5 spielen knapp 700Screens  90% gelöscht^^


----------



## VNSR (1. März 2011)

So mein 2. Video: 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npbzfDboun8


----------



## InRainbows (1. März 2011)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Demo, das startet bei mir überhaupt nicht. Ich klicke die .exe an, das Spiel startet danach kommt folgender crash report, siehe Bild. BS Win7 x64

Jemand ne Idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerM. (1. März 2011)

So, da man in der Demo anscheinend kein SLI hat, hab ich hier mal einen Fix:

Einfach das Crysis Profilverwenden.
Dazu Nvidia Inspector benutzen und im Profileditor das Crysis Profil auswählen und oben in der Menüleiste "Add Application to Profile" oder so ähnlich anwählen.
Dann die Crysis2Demo.exe aus dem Bin32 Ordner hinzufügen.
Die Kompatibilitätsbits scheinen auch hier zu ziehen, ich konnte in kritischen Szenen unterschiede deutlich spüren.
MR gibts bei mir keine allerdings habe ich mit SLI Fix auch durchgehen 60FPS wegen v-synch.
Sicher nicht optimal von der Skalierung, aber als Übergangslösung zu gebrauchen.

Zu Crossfire kann ich nichts sagen.

MFG ZockerM.


----------



## freezee-e (2. März 2011)

naja habe mir den multiplayer viel besser vorgestellt. mal sehen was die vollversion hergibt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2011)

bin in der Demo jetzt auf Level 10 und mit einem anderen Acc Level 5 das jetzt noch höher zu Leveln bringt nichts da man in der Demo nichts mehr freischalten kann höchstens noch was für die Waffen...aber nichts wichtiges
in der Vollversion gibt es da hoffentlich noch etwas mehr

ganz nett bis jetzt aber auch nicht perfekt

werde Crysis 2 weiterhin kaufen... aber eher wegen dem Singel Player Modus ... rest nur nette zugabe...


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

lol

crysis 2 ist ja sowas von easy...

immer so um die 1,5:1 zu 3:1 skills bei mir...

habe grad ne h gespielt und bin schon auf level 7...

ist die grafik eigentlich dx11 oder schummeln die? grafisch gesehen sieht das nicht besser aus als in dem leak...

wenn die grafik so bleibt ist das echt low...

da ich es nicht hinbekomme ingame die konsole aufzurufen habe ich fraps benutzt. also ich würde sagen mit der böllergrafik wird meine gtx 580 nichtmal richtig heiß....

also grafisch gesehen gehts eher in richtung xbox 360 

also ich hoffe mal das endspiel wird grafisch besser und nicht so unscharf und die schlechten textueren und 3d-modelle zu vertuschen...


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

aLSO GRAFISCH HAB ICH DAS GEFÜHL DAS MICH cRYTEK VERÄPPELN WILL? Ist das ihr ernst


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. März 2011)

@Bull56 
auto ain aus oder an


----------



## Flitzpiepe (2. März 2011)

Ich finde der MP ist wie UT mit Nanosuit. Die beiden Maps sind auch ziemlicher Unrealstil. Also ich denke Level 50 hat man nach spätestens 15 Stunden Spielzeit als relativ guter Spieler. Eben gerade 30 Minuten gespielt und schon Level 6, das ist ja wie CoD nur ohne Prestigemodus 
Grafik geht in Ordnung, aber sieht für mich auch nicht mehr nach Crysis aus. Hat irgendiwe auch was von Unreal. Und diese beweglichen Menus sehen zwar gut aus, aber die nerven mich jetzt schon 

Edit: Wer Auto Aim an hat, hat nix in der Hose


----------



## Taruuni (2. März 2011)

Da wird sich nix mehr tun an Crysis 2... auch nicht im SP. Die Rohlinge müssen schon fast gepresst werden wenn der 24. März Release ist. Ersten Meldungen nach ist in der Retail Version *kein* *DX11* enthalten. Crytek wird die wohl per Patch nachliefern. Desweiteren wird wohl kein Editor enthalten sein.

quelle: Google Translate


----------



## Leandros (2. März 2011)

Wenn das von Taruuni Stimmt, will uns Crytek verarschen!

At a presentation to Nvidia's new graphics card in the GeForce 500-series revealed that Crysis 2 initially will not include support for DirectX 11, instead, all PC gamers had to make do with the six year old DirectX 9. In practice this means that all graphics hungry gamers with later generations of graphics cards can not take advantage of graphics-enhancing features such as tesselering. According to Nvidia promises the developers to include a DX11 mode in a future update, when exactly is still unclear.

Selbe Quelle wie oben, nur Original Text.

Edit: Kommts mir nur so vor, oder gibts nur DX9 und DX11 Spiele? Wird DX10 einfach ignoriert?


----------



## Lemiewings (2. März 2011)

Jaja und wieder ein Entwickler der auf die (schiefe) Konsolen bahn gerät. Mir solls egal sein.


----------



## widder0815 (2. März 2011)

Ohh ich hab eine Palme endeckt (zwar im Topf aber egal) ... wenn man sie abschießt, fällt sie Konsolenmässig ab

also wenn das Crysis2 sein soll (PhysX efekte sind ja voll der knaller) dann -->


----------



## f3rr1s (2. März 2011)

Ich finde die Grafik gut und das Spiel gelungen.
Und es frisst auch erstaunlich wenig Hardware.
Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## prime73 (2. März 2011)

Warum Crysis2 so wenig hardware braucht sieht man schon am Game. DX9 das hätte meine alte GTX260 auch noch geschafft. Ich verlasse mich jetzt mal nicht drauf das DX11 als Patch nachgereicht wird.


----------



## Hübie (2. März 2011)

DX11 wird von vorn herein unterstützt. Die Demo ist wie es scheint aus der XBOX-Version zusammengetragen worden. Ich finde das sich hier viel zu viele muckieren, obwohl sie noch nichts konkretes in den Händen halten. Ich bin mir sicher das Crysis 2 ein guter shooter wird.
Mir ist der sp-Modus sowieso wichtiger. Ich habs nicht nötig mich mit anderen messen zu müssen. Ich schau lieber einen guten Film, lese ein Buch oder Spiele eben eine tolle Geschichte durch. Das regt die Fantasie an, fordert den Kopf und lenkt vom tristen Alltag ab (was nicht impliziert multiplayer sei hirnloses Geballer).

LG Hübie


----------



## prime73 (2. März 2011)

DX11 wird nicht von Anfang an unterstützt. Die systemanforderungen bestätigen das das DX11 nicht aufgelistet ist und darüber darf man sich ärgern. Crytek war ein Aushängeschild in Sachen Grafik. Jetzt sieht es auch nicht besser aus als auf Konsole.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. März 2011)

Das die Demo von der xbox Version stammt lässt sich doch schon vom ersten Bildschirm an erkennen: "Press Start Button".


----------



## doodlez (2. März 2011)

also für mich ist das Spiel jetzt schon gestorben, net mal mehr als Benchmak wird es dienen


----------



## Hübie (2. März 2011)

prime73 schrieb:
			
		

> DX11 wird nicht von Anfang an unterstützt. Die systemanforderungen bestätigen das das DX11 nicht aufgelistet ist und darüber darf man sich ärgern. Crytek war ein Aushängeschild in Sachen Grafik. Jetzt sieht es auch nicht besser aus als auf Konsole.



Die CryEngine unterstützt DirectX 11. Siehe hier: de.wikipedia.org/wiki?search=cryengine

CryTek ist doch nicht so blöde und implemntiert das in seine Engine ums beim Blockbuster nicht zu nutzen...

btw: Die Systemanforderungen geben nur an womit es spielbar ist, nicht wie man in den maximalen BQ-Genuß kommt.
Schau dir andere Systemanforderungen von DX-11-Titeln an.


----------



## prime73 (2. März 2011)

Bin leider jetzt mit dem iPhone unterwegs sonst würde ich das verlinken. Es gibt aber genug Berichte darüber das DX11 als Patch nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

Die grafik vom multiplayer sieht aus wie die grafik der leaked beta. Bin ma gespannt, ob da noch was kommt. Bis jetzt isses einfach nur ein durchschnittliches spiel. Steuerung schwamig, spielt sich wie ein konsolentitel, autoaim und die grafik saugt. Hab gestern ma zwei stündchen gezockt. Langzeitmotivation tendiert gegen null. Nicht alleine deswegen, weil ich in den zwei stunden gestern abend mehr cheatern begegnet bin, als in ner woche bfbc2. Auf so ne cheaterverseuchte spaßbremse von mp hab ich einfach keinen bock. Zumal noch nich ma die optik stimmt.


----------



## prime73 (2. März 2011)

Stimmt das mit den cheatern ist mir auch aufgefallen. Nur gut das es ne Demo war. Als orginal hätte ich mir in den aller wertesten gebissen


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

was soll sich beim original multiplayer ändern? Wird doch eher noch schlimmer...


----------



## prime73 (2. März 2011)

Nichts wird sich ändern aber die Demo war umsonst 
Wenn man sich es kauft wäre es ne teuere Überraschung geworden ohne Demo.


----------



## VNSR (2. März 2011)

Wer meint sich das Spiel wegen fehlender "Bombast-Grafik" nicht kaufen zu wollen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Man sollte zwar nicht so anspruchslos wie ein CoD-Gamer sein, der immer wieder den selben Fehler macht und 60-70€ für ein Grafikupdate aus den 70ern und Gameplaywitz ausgibt. Aber das was ich hier lese, ist schon echt paradox.

Zum von einigen Leuten bemängeltem "Casual"-Gameplay, nur um mal ein paar zu nennen:

Das Sprinten und Powerjumpen wurde jetzt automatisiert. Aber es ist ja nicht so dass nur das geändert wurde, sondern diese Änderung war nötig um die neuen Features ins Spiel zu bringen, ohne sich bei der Bedienung die Finger zu brechen. Außer den 4 Standard-Features aus C1 gibt es jetzt noch die Wärmesicht, Visiersicht, Stampfen, Hologramfunktion und unzählige Möglichkeiten die Waffen aufzurüsten. Außerdem ist der Armor- bzw. Stealthmodus nicht mehr so einfach gestrickt wie in C1, sondern jedes Features hat noch Unterfunktionen, die man freischalten und individuell anpassen kann. Wenn ich noch weiter die neuen Features aufzähle, komm ich heut überhaupt nicht mehr ins Bett.

Ich find die Änderungen sind gelungen und geben dem Gameplay einen ordentlich schnellen Spielfluss. Und das Bemängeln des automatischen Sprinten ist völlig sinnfrei, denn mit der neuen Nanosuitsteuerung gibt es nichts was du in C1 machen konntest aber nun nicht mehr. Das was man in C1 sowieso schon macht, wird hier nur automatisiert. Bsp.: In C1 machst du auf langen Strecken den Sprint ein, ist die Energie verbraucht dümpelst du auch mit dem normalen Renntempo durch die Gegend. Und anstatt dass man bei diesem Vorgang selber zwischen den Modis wechseln muss, macht es nun die Automatik. Es gibt sogar noch ein Vorteil der neuen Steuerung. Man kann (automatisch) Anlauf nehmen und durch Kombination mit dem (automatischen) Springen weitere und höhere Sprünge erreichen. In C1 nimmst du Anlauf, switcht in den Strength-Modus, springst, aber das nur hoch ohne, dass der Sprung durch den Anlauf logischerweise weiter sein müsste. Also hört auf zu flamen und lernt das Spiel erst mal kennen.



Hier mal 2 Vids. Darin kann ich kein Gecampe feststellen, weder vom Spieler noch von den Mitspielern. Hier und da gibt es mal einen campenden Snipernoob, aber das hast du in jedem Shooter.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtaU6Uod5rshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npbzfDboun8


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

Taruuni schrieb:


> Da wird sich nix mehr tun an Crysis 2... auch nicht im SP. Die Rohlinge müssen schon fast gepresst werden wenn der 24. März Release ist. Ersten Meldungen nach ist in der Retail Version *kein* *DX11* enthalten. Crytek wird die wohl per Patch nachliefern. Desweiteren wird wohl kein Editor enthalten sein.
> 
> quelle: Google Translate


 
achjaaa-wie schön das es die inoffizielle demo gab-da war nämlich ein sandbox editor dabei. ohne custom maps würde crysis 2 auch nicht lange leben...
ich würde verstehen wenn crytek crysis 2 aus notwehr geleaked hat so wie ea-games das am beschneiden ist...

auto aim?-was is das?->steht bei mir auf off weil ich nicht wusste was das für nen queak ist und ichs nur aus aimbots kenne


----------



## Antonio (2. März 2011)

Mir ist eine sache aufgefallen auf Pier 17 Campen die meisten das is so LOW das die so Campen müssen immer auf der map hocken die irg wo mit der Sniper und warten und warten.-.-^^

Aber ich muss sagen ich find die demo einfach nur Hammer.^^>.^


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> Ich finde die Grafik gut und das Spiel gelungen.
> Und es frisst auch erstaunlich wenig Hardware.
> Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!



und sieht dementsprechend aus.

Ne also da haue ich lieber in Crysis alles auf Ultra und erfreue mich an der grandiosen grafik, auch wenn meine HD6970 am schwitzen ist und 1,8GB wegzieht.

Wichtig ist das die kinnlade runterhängt beim zocken, beim ersten passiert das ständig beim zweiten nie.


----------



## asmodejan (2. März 2011)

Fassen wir mal zusammen:

- kein DX11 Renderpfad in der Verkaufsversion zum Start
- Temporal AA
- genau 3 Grafikeinstellungen (ja, ich spreche hier von einem PC-Spiel), von denen kein Normalsterblicher genau weiss, was sie eigentlich zu bedeuten haben
- Temporal AA
- steuert sich als ob Crytek einen Gamepad-Emulator für Maus + Tastatur geschrieben hätte
- Temporal AA
- Press Start to begin
- Temporal AA
- Maximum console port

Aus "importier ich mir höchst wahrscheinlich direkt bei Erscheinen aus England" ist nun "vielleicht mal für 7,50$ beim nächsten Steam-Ramsch-Sale" geworden. Well played Crytek, well played.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

hoffen wir halt einfach ma auf den mp als bonus zum sp und nicht umgekehrt. Sonst wärs ja ne katastrophe...


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

VNSR schrieb:


> Wer meint sich das Spiel wegen fehlender "Bombast-Grafik" nicht kaufen zu wollen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Man sollte zwar nicht so anspruchslos wie ein CoD-Gamer sein, der immer wieder den selben Fehler macht und 60-70€ für ein Grafikupdate aus den 70ern und Gameplaywitz ausgibt. Aber das was ich hier lese, ist schon echt paradox.
> 
> Zum von einigen Leuten bemängeltem "Casual"-Gameplay, nur um mal ein paar zu nennen:
> 
> ...


 
hmm-also ich finde die grafik schon ziemlich schwach wenn man bendenk was crytek so behauptet hat...

ich hasse cod und werde mir den müll nicht mehr antun!-das einzige was ich gekauft habe bisher was black ops und da habe ich den mp einmal und nie wieder gespielt!


team instant action gefällt mir bei crysis 2 wesentlich besser als in crysis wars! nur ich vermisse lange powerstrugglesessions 
im powerstruggle konnte man stundenlang rumlaufen und taktik genießen sowie campen, durch die gegend rennen oder mim panzer rumdüsen...

aber das was ich bisher gespielt habe von crysis 2 war gut-nur hoffentlich gibts noch bessere modi da ich nicht so der sinnlos rumgeballer alias TIA bin...


wallhack habe ich mir schon testweise gebastelt-und man wird nichtmal gebannt... das spiel ist etwas schwieriger als crysis wars zu hacken aber es ist doch möglich sachen wie mass-kill und ähnliches zu machen was wir ja schon aus crysis kennen -.-

wie schonmal gesagt-ich spiele generell ohne hacks aber mir machts spass die spiele so zu knacken...


ich werde mir crysis 2 jedenfalls nicht vorbestellen aber im laden kaufen wenns rauskommt 

freue mich schon-in der hoffnung das es kein dx11 DLC gibt das geld kostet...sondern kostrenlos gegen diese matschoptik die da teilweise ist...

am allerschlimmsten finde ich den 2d-müll der bei pier 17 im wasser schwimmt-es hätte doch wohl keine unmögliche arbeit gemacht da 3d-flaschen schwimmen zu lassen ...


also-alles in allem gefällts mir aber!


----------



## schlumpf666 (2. März 2011)

Hier sind schon echt paar witzbolde unterwegs...
Also wer sagt das die grafik schlecht ist, bzw. nicht ausreichend gut sein soll hat echt nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank!
Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal kurz schauen wie die grafik so ist, ende vom lied... ich hab ne stunde lang gezockt weils absolut geiles gameplay ist!
Jede textur hab ich jetzt nicht unter die lupe genommen, mir ist schon aufgefallen das manchmal da noch sehr viel matsch dabei ist.
Aber, welches andere spiel hat das nicht? Und ja, auch crysis 1 hatte bei felsen und bergen teilweise großen matsch.
Ich hab alles voll aufgedreht mit ner hd5850 und nem q6600, auflösung ist 1680x1050.
Crysis 1 oder Warhead wenn so zocke ruckelt es ziemlich oft und von flüssig kann da nicht immer die rede sein.
Das hier ist zwar nicht ganz so flüssig wie ich es gerne hätte, aber im großen und ganzen sehr gut spielbar und vor allem bei einer weitaus besseren grafik als die meisten anderen erhältlichen games!
Obs jetzt besser als crysis 1 aussieht? Ersten kann man es nicht vergleichen da es ein komplett anderes setting ist, aber meiner meinung nach ist das gesamt paket deutlich besser aufgrund der genialen beleuchtung und sonstigen effekten.
Wenn ich spiele fallen mir paar nicht so tolle texturen sowieso nicht auf, das wäre der einzige punkt wo crysis 1 die nase vorne hat.

Klar das viele sagen die grafik ist nicht so gut wie im ersten teil, woran liegts?
Der erste teil war meilenweit vor allen anderen spielen zur damaligen zeit in der optik, der zweite teil hats da nunmal schwer nochmal so die kinnladen runterfallen zu lassen.

Trotzdem hat crysis 2 jetzt schon einwas geschafft, ich hab den multiplayer länger gespielt als vom 1er und wars zusammen. 
Bei dem teil stimmt halt auch das gameplay, aber sowas von und das ist viel wichtiger als ne bomben grafik!


----------



## VNSR (2. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wallhack habe ich mir schon testweise gebastelt-und man wird nichtmal gebannt... das spiel ist etwas schwieriger als crysis wars zu hacken aber es ist doch möglich sachen wie mass-kill und ähnliches zu machen was wir ja schon aus crysis kennen -.-
> 
> wie schonmal gesagt-ich spiele generell ohne hacks aber mir machts spass die spiele so zu knacken...


 
Hmmm... dann könnte es sein, dass ich dir letztens über den Weg gelaufen bin. Direkt nachdem ich gespawnt war, kam ein Gegner hinter einer Wand hervor und verpasste mir mit einem Schuss einen Heady. In der Wiederholung konnte man genau sehen, dass er schon exakt in meine Richtung gekuckt hatte, wo er aber noch hinter der Wand stand.

Achja, solche Leute gehören für immer gebannt aus der Gamer-Community! 

Im Video sieht man es bei 7:44

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npbzfDboun8


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

El MAtador aus dem jahr 2003 hatte ne besssere; 

http://shooter-szene.4players.de/albums/EL_Matador/ElMatador07.jpg

http://www.winsoftware.de/screenshots/big/elmatador.jpg


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

VNSR schrieb:


> Hmmm... dann könnte es sein, dass ich dir letztens über den Weg gelaufen bin. Direkt nachdem ich gespawnt war, kam ein Gegner hinter einer Wand hervor und verpasste mir mit einem Schuss einen Heady. In der Wiederholung konnte man genau sehen, dass er schon exakt in meine Richtung gekuckt hatte, wo er aber noch hinter der Wand stand.
> 
> Achja, solche Leute gehören für immer gebannt aus der Gamer-Community!
> 
> Im Video sieht man es bei 7:44


 
schon ******** wenn man nicht weiß was ein wallhack ist-woa!?
mein name ist ingame Bull56 - zudem habe ich bisher nur kurz damit gespielt da ich nornalerweise ohne hacks zocke. abgesehen davon spielst du nicht besonders gut und nur weil jemand von hinten ankommt um dich zu killen heißt das ja noch lange nicht das dieser hacken muss.


----------



## nyso (2. März 2011)

Ich kann VNSR nur zustimmen.

Anfangs war ich enttäuscht, aber wenn man genau hinsieht erkennt man das Potenzial dieses Games. 

Das erste war die Grafik, die mir nicht sonderlich gefallen hat. ABER, sie ist immer noch besser als in den meisten aktuellen Games, und das trotz DX9 und unfertiger Demo! Da wird Crytek mit DX11 noch eine gute Schippe drauflegen. 

Die Änderungen am Nanosuit mochte ich erst auch nicht. Wenn man aber ein paar Sachen freigeschaltet hat, wenn man sich seine eigene Klasse so einstellen kann wie man das mag, macht das schon spaß. Außerdem finde ich es z.B. gut, wie mobil man plötzlich ist. Man kann ohne sich die Finger zu brechen eine drei Meter hohe Wand hochklettern, das gibt ganz andere Möglichkeiten^^

Die Steuerung wollte mir anfangs auch nicht gefallen, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Ich muss mir die Tasten dann noch umbelegen, so wie ich es mag, und dann läuft das auch besser^^

Was mir aber gar nicht gefällt ist, das Crysis 2 ganz offensichtlich unfertig erscheint! Der Release steht fest, an dem wird nicht gerüttelt, und da man nicht genug Zeit hat verschiebt man beim dem Spiel, dessen Vorgänger für die Grafikwucht bekannt war, ausgerechnet DX11 nach hinten in einen Patch? Und diverse wichtige Sachen, Bugfixing, Waffenbalancing etc. dann sicher auch.

Außerdem ist die PC-Demo ganz offenbar eine umgeschriebene 360 Demo. Press Start to begin, da lief es mir schon eiskalt den Rücken runter. Als ich dann auch noch Auto Aim in den Settings fand, ich hätte kotzen können.

Ich bin also hin und hergerissen. Ich hatte hohe Erwartungen, vielleicht zu hohe, die in vielen Bereichen nicht erfüllt wurden. Dennoch ist es nicht schlecht! Nur halt nicht das, was sich wohl die meisten von uns erhofft hatten. 
Noch gefallen mir Crysis Wars und BC2 sowohl grafisch als auch spielerisch besser. Von den Zerstörungseffekten in BC2 mal ganz abgesehen, sowas bietet Crysis 2 gar nicht, und darauf möchte ich auf keinen Fall mehr verzichten! Ich bleibe erstmal bei BC2, die Vorbestellung ist gecancelt, und ich warte die ersten Tests ab. Mal gucken wie die Meinung 1-2 Wochen nach Release ist, ob die Grafik verbessert wurde, was die Leute über die Steuerung sagen.

Crysis 2 ist für mich noch immer ein Pflichkauf, aber nicht mehr zum Release, vielleicht nichtmal für den Vollpreis, sondern ich warte evtl. auf günstige Angebote. Mal schauen


----------



## Bu11et (2. März 2011)

@Bull56:
Aaaah der möchtegern Hacker ist auch hier angekommen . Lange nichts von deinen Hackerkentnissen gehört. Willstr du jetzt wieder jedem erzählen wie ein Cheat funktioniert? Lass es sein man du hast dich shcon bei Medal of Honor verraten und ich sags nur zu gerne noch mal: ein mal Hacker immer Hacker. Wie oft du mit Cheats spielst und in welchen Games auch immer... das will keiner wissen. 
Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel warum das bei dir nicht angekommen ist, dass solche Leute wie (die behaupten ich mache nur zum Spaß die Cheats) sich hier keine Freunde verschaffen .


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> ABER, sie ist immer noch besser als in den meisten aktuellen Games, und das trotz DX9 und unfertiger Demo! Da wird Crytek mit DX11 noch eine gute Schippe drauflegen.


 
Der war gut! Sogar ein Medal of Honor bietet ne authentischere mit deutlich meht Atmosphäre
http://h-6.abload.de/img/moh2010-10-2419-10-32-b569.jpg
http://medal-of-honor.gamersunity.de/img/sys/2010-41/thumbs/MoHMPGame2010-10-16 16-25-42-51.1024-640.jpg

Ich verstehe nicht wie man nur ein gutes Wort über die Grafik von CRYSIS 2 verlieren kann ? Leute habt ihr eigentlich vergessen wie der 4 jahre alte vorgänger aussieht ? 
Ich bitte euch wir sprechen hier von CRYSIS 2.


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

also mir gefallen die änderungen am nanosuit eigentlich ganz gut. nur ich benutze die armor und unsichtbarkeitsfunktion eigentlich kaum...

teilweise findichs etwas blöd das viele campen. die textueren sind teilweise echt super. nur ab und zu ist matsche dabei und die grafik wird durch die verwischte optik sowie edge aa und wegen der überstrahlungseffekte oft versaut.

also-potential ist da-aber der feinschliff fehlt  ->freu mich schon aufs modden und scripten wenn crysis 2 endlich draußen ist 


danke jefim-ich bin auch ohne hacks gut-du nicht 


@herloh:
ja-dann geh mal in das level am flugplatz in sp!-die flugzeuge dort bestehen nur aus texturmatsche! einige weitere dinger wie fässer und co auch!
die grafik die wir bekommen haben sieht in crysis 2 extrem konsolenartig aus-ich denke da wird sich noch was ändern mit der final!


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

Eine neue Konsole muss her oder es wird so weitergehen. Niemand entwickelt mehr only for PC dafür sind die verkaufszahlen zu schlecht, optische leckerbissen kann man bis zum erscheinen der XBOX720 deswegen vergessen.


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

herloh schrieb:


> Ich danke an dieser stelle mal wieder den konsolen danken.





herloh schrieb:


> Eine neue Konsole muss her oder es wird so weitergehen. Niemand entwickelt mehr only for PC dafür sind die verkaufszahlen zu schlecht


 



http://www.buecher.de/duden-deutsch-in-15-minuten-diktat-5-klasse


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> also mir gefallen die änderungen am nanosuit eigentlich ganz gut. nur ich benutze die armor und unsichtbarkeitsfunktion eigentlich kaum...
> 
> teilweise findichs etwas blöd das viele campen. die textueren sind teilweise echt super. nur ab und zu ist matsche dabei und die grafik wird durch die verwischte optik sowie edge aa und wegen der überstrahlungseffekte oft versaut.
> 
> ...


 


Das musst Du gerade sagen du Analphabet !  Mindestens 60 rechtschreibfehler, gratuliere zum Rekord.


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

herloh schrieb:


> Das musst Du gerade sagen du Analphabet !  Mindestens 60 rechtschreibfehler, gratuliere zum Rekord.


 


du hast dich verzählt! 

Lernerfolg Grundschule: Mathematik Klasse 1-4 | buecher.de | portofrei


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

Schon mal was von Satzzeichen gehört ? Muhahha, baumschule ?


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

ja-sieht man doch eindeutig in meinen posts das ich schonmal was von satzzeichen gehört habe.
auf groß und kleinschreibung achte ich nicht und ich überschwemme meine texte mit satzzeichen.


irgendwie fällt mir gerade auf das der crysis 2 leak teilweise bessere grafik hat wenn man ein paar sachen in die system.cfg eingibt.

irgendwie hat man teilweise in crysis 2 so eine kästchenoptik...


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

Hier zwei screenshots aus dem multiplayer von MOH 2010; 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110302/mbn38gwm.jpg

http://s10.directupload.net/images/110302/v2izprjg.jpg

...also wenn der miese konsolenport bzw. comicshooter Crysis 2 besser ausschaut fress ich nen Bessen.


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

die grafik ist schlecht vergleichbar da die scenerie sich völlig von crysis 2 unterscheidet...

ich bin selber auch ein moh und UE3 fan-aber deine meinung kann ich nicht ganz teilen.

ich bekomme jedoch von der crysis 2 matschoptik ziemlich schnell kopfschmerzen und habe mehr das gefühl das ich spiele als das ich mich in das spiel hineindenken kann...

schau dir mal auf dem zweiten bild die waffe an die du hast du dann die waffen in crysis2!-die textueren sind wesentlich besser in crysis 2!


----------



## n1salat (2. März 2011)

ich konnte noch nicht ein match abschliessen in der demo.. werde immer gekicked bzw. connection lost.... :-/


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

die cryengine 3 ist zu wesentlich mehr fähig wenn man sich das hier mal anschaut. habe die pics mal bei crytek aus dem quelltext geholt damit keiner dumm rumscrollen muss auf der page.

http://crytek.com//sites/default/files/content_images/bg-crynengine3-graphics3.jpg
http://crytek.com//sites/default/files/content_images/bg-crynengine3-graphics2.jpg

ich denke daran sieht man schon was alles möglich wäre.

und wie man auf der crytek page ließt: CRYSIS 2 DEMO GOES MULTIPLATFORM. denke die haben einfach die xbox360 demo genommen und den PC-Spielern gegeben...

das erste bild wäre doch was mit tessellation...man sieht auf keinem bild tessellation...


----------



## VNSR (2. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> schon ******** wenn man nicht weiß was ein wallhack ist-woa!?
> mein name ist ingame Bull56 - zudem habe ich bisher nur kurz damit gespielt da ich nornalerweise ohne hacks zocke. abgesehen davon spielst du nicht besonders gut und nur weil jemand von hinten ankommt um dich zu killen heißt das ja noch lange nicht das dieser hacken muss.


 
Du Möchtegern-Pro. Ich hab in meiner BF2-Zeit innerhalb von 4 Monaten 3 Wallhacker auffliegen lassen, was danach durch ein PB-Screen auch belegt wurde, daher weiß ich sehr wohl was ein Wallhack ist. Guck du dir noch mal das Vid an 7:44 folgende an. Der Typ ist nicht von hinten gekommen, sondern frontal genau nachdem ich geswpawnt bin. So verhalten sich die meisten Wallhacker, die gucken oder schießen (oft unbeabsichtigt) schon in deine Richtung bevor die selber überhaupt Sichtkontakt haben, woran man sie gut erkennen kann. Augen auf und dann labern.


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> schau dir mal auf dem zweiten bild die waffe an die du hast du dann die waffen in crysis2!-die textueren sind wesentlich besser in crysis 2!


Kommt auf die Waffe an, manche sind genial modelliert

Anyway,  allgemeinbetrachtet ist das Spiel eine zummutung grafisch,  man muss schon ziemlich anspruchslos sein wenn man die Grafik von Crysis 2 schön findet.
Crytek ist den Konsolen verfallen, kann ich einerseits verstehen hier gehts schliesslich um ne menge Geld.


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> http://crytek.com//sites/default/files/content_images/bg-crynengine3-graphics3.jpg
> 
> 
> ..


 
So eine Grafik sollte man eigentlich erwarten nach vier jahren, aber nicht so ein Crap wie in der demo.

Wer ernsthaft der meinung ist das sich die Vollversion grossartig unterscheiden wird, glaubt wahrscheinlich auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

EA Games ist einer der Auflagenstärksten Publisher...

wenn man sieht was die CRYTEK alles gekostet haben.

- kein SANDBOX editor dabei
- keine server auf eigenem PC
- keine lan-server
- Konsolendreck
- ...

ich denke die schuld muss man dabei nicht nur bei CRYTEK suchen...

@VNSR

gut-jetzt nur noch spielen lernen...

um bei bf2 wallhacker zu entlarfen muss man nur jeden zweiten spieler aufnehmen-zu 50% isser dann einer....


----------



## VNSR (2. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> @VNSR
> 
> gut-jetzt nur noch spielen lernen...



Gleichfalls, aber ohne Cheats.... ach, ich hatte vergessen du kannst gar nicht ohne...


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

VNSR schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner BF2-Zeit innerhalb von 4 Monaten 3 Wallhacker auffliegen lassen,


 gratuliere! fette action! 

ma budder bei de fische. So anspruchslos wie sich der c2 mp präsentiert, verleitet das spiel doch geradezu zum cheaten. Ich seh jetzt scho die ganzen kiddies im mp durch die gegend hüpfen und die fanboys durch cheaten nerven. Viel mehr "fun" kannste ja mit dem teil nich haben. Konsequenzen wirds eh keine geben. Der mp von c2 is halt casual. Kein bad company oder sowas. Beim mp vom c2 ham die leut halt weniger ehrgeiz. Da kannste halt auch ma die keule auspacken


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

gut wenn crysis 2 draußen ist schieß ich dich nieder striker 156 
ich mach sogar nen video davon damit alle sehen wie schlecht der cheater ohne hack den killer plattmacht 


mir selber gefällt der mp ganz gut wie schon gesagt-nur auf dauer wirds echt langweilig...


----------



## herloh (2. März 2011)

Das nennt man Grafik.
Klar , nicht alles ist State of the Art in MOH, aber die Grafik ist zum teil bombe.
Total unterbewrtet das game, COD BO ist dagegen ein Witz

YouTube - Medal of Honor Experience #6 Danger Close
YouTube - MOH Experience Part 2 - "Gunfighters" - Singleplayer

und jetzt mal Crysis 2 zum vergleich;

YouTube - Crysis 2 Central Station Walkthrough HD
YouTube - Crysis 2 Beta PC Gameplay at DX9 1920X1080 Hardcore setting FRAPS recorded 



Crytek tut euch ein gefallen und verschiebt das Spiel um mindestens zwei jahre, so wird das nichts.


----------



## VNSR (2. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> gut wenn crysis 2 draußen ist schieß ich dich nieder striker 156
> ich mach sogar nen video davon damit alle sehen wie schlecht der cheater ohne hack den killer plattmacht
> 
> 
> mir selber gefällt der mp ganz gut wie schon gesagt-nur auf dauer wirds echt langweilig...


 
Abwarten mit der Vollversion kommen mehrere Modis und Maps. Ja, mal sehn ob ich dich dann des Cheaten überführen kann^^.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der mp von c2 is halt casual. Kein bad company oder sowas. Beim mp vom c2 ham die leut halt weniger ehrgeiz. Da kannste halt auch ma die keule auspacken


 
Du bist casual. Du wirst mit Sicherheit gerade erst mal 10% des Nanosuit ausgereizt haben aber meinst das Spiel als casual darzustellen, wobei in der Demo nur 2 Modis und 2 Maps enthalten sind. Wie beschugge muss man sein, um solche Schlüsse zu ziehen?


----------



## sneakpeek (2. März 2011)

hat jemand denn das gleiche problem wie ich mit der CryAction.dll?
da eben ständig bei der installation avira fehlermeldungen ausspuckt, und letztendlich aufgrund der fehlenden CryAction.dll die installation fehlschlägt. -.-
(sry falls falscher thread)


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (2. März 2011)

sneakpeek schrieb:


> hat jemand denn das gleiche problem wie ich mit der CryAction.dll?
> da eben ständig bei der installation avira fehlermeldungen ausspuckt, und letztendlich aufgrund der fehlenden CryAction.dll die installation fehlschlägt. -.-
> (sry falls falscher thread)



Mach mal ein (Anti)VirenUpdate, dann sollte Ruhe sein. Habe auch den Avira und bei mir kommt nix.


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPLItOk0_r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deimos (2. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich bin also hin und hergerissen. Ich hatte hohe Erwartungen, vielleicht zu hohe, die in vielen Bereichen nicht erfüllt wurden. Dennoch ist es nicht schlecht! Nur halt nicht das, was sich wohl die meisten von uns erhofft hatten.


 
Das ist vermutlich genau der Punkt. Crysis 1 war und ist so ziemlich der letzte nennenswerte PC-Shooter (ggf. noch Metro 2033), der diese Bezeichnung auch verdient. Gute Grafik, direkte *PC*-Steuerung, einige Innovationen.
Die Erwartungshaltung beim Nachfolger ist da halt entsprechend gross.

Und wenn da nur eine lieblos portierte Multiplayer- Demo mit mittelmässiger Grafik und schwammiger Steuerung kommt, sind halt viele enttäuscht - ich gehöre dazu.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es zu früh, den Weltuntergang auszurufen. Die Vollversion wird kommen, und dann kann ein Fazit gezogen werden. Es ist bloss zu hoffen, dass nicht zu viele potentielle Käufer sich von der PC-Version abschrecken lassen. 

Für mich wird entscheidend sein, ob beim Release DX11 dabei ist. Wenn ja wirds gekauft und sonst bleibts liegen bis es implementiert ist.

Grüsse,
Deimos

EDIT:


sneakpeek schrieb:


> hat jemand denn das gleiche problem wie ich mit der CryAction.dll?
> da eben ständig bei der installation avira fehlermeldungen ausspuckt, und letztendlich aufgrund der fehlenden CryAction.dll die installation fehlschlägt. -.-
> (sry falls falscher thread)


 
Ja, hatte ich auch auf beiden Rechnern. Einfach den Guard deaktivieren während der Installation, dann klappts.


----------



## Leandros (2. März 2011)

Avira Antivir einfach Aktualisieren. Dann wirds nicht mehr als Virus erkannt!


----------



## sneakpeek (2. März 2011)

ah okay, danke. werds gleich ausprobieren!


----------



## SveD (2. März 2011)

Gibt es denn mal eine Lösung mit dem Problem G35 und Crysis 2 Demo... der Sound vom MOnitor ist halt naja...


----------



## H@buster (2. März 2011)

So, mein Senf zur Demo...

Grafik: Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, die Grafik der Demo ist sehr gut, besser noch als von Crysis 1 finde ich, denn: Kanten werden geglättet, 
Schatten flimmern nicht mehr wie blöde, 
weniger großflächige Matschtexturen (manche kleine Objekte sind matschig aber das könnte auch zugunsten der Größe des Downloads so sein!).
Ich sage vorraus, dass in der Vollversion noch einige nette Spielereien dazukommen! Klar ist das Blur-AA ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, macht aber eine realistischere Optik als ein ungetrübtes Bild... ich mein: schaut mal ausm Fenster, da ist auch nicht alles so gestochen scharf wie in Crysis 1 xD

Desweiteren läuft das ganze DEUTLICH flüssiger als der Vorgänger, was aber auch zugegebenermaßen an der Größe der Levels liegt, denn in Innenräumen lief der erste Teil ja auch schon akzeptabel xD
1680x1050, Hardcore: Perfekt spielbar, hatte nie nen merkbaren drop in der Framerate, so solls sein!

Crysis 1 dagegen schabte bei mir oft an der 30fps Grenze, was mein onehin schon recht schlechtes Aiming dann total versaut hat...^^



Gameplay:

Die Modi wurden zusammengelegt und nun ist alles..... anders. Und wenn man akzeptiert, dass Crysis 2 einfach nicht der Vorgänger ist, dann ist es auch gut spielbar! Zwar konnte man alles, bis aufs Wände hochklettern, schon im ersten Teil machen, aber das ist hier nun alles ein bisschen kompakter und zugänglicher.
Was viele nicht wissen: Im ersten Crysis gab es eine Option "suit-shortcuts", die zu wenige von euch benutzt haben! Damit konnte man in die verschiedenen Nanosuitmodi wechseln ohne viel zu tun:
2x nach hinten: "maximum armor"
2x crouch/prone oder Kombination der beiden: "cloak engaged"
2x im Laufen die Sprinten-Taste: "maximum speed"
2x Springen drücken: "maximum strength", wirkt auch auf den aktuellen Sprung!

Damit ist es sehr leicht möglich mit speed-anlauf einen strength-sprung zu machen. Ebenso ist es einfach irgendwo hochzuspringen und sich schon im Sprung unsichtbar zu machen. Oder sich unsichtbar anzuschleichen und direkt bevor man feuert schnell ausm Cloak zu kommen.

Ich verstehe aber die Entscheidung die Modi zu verändern:
In den kleinen Räumen von Crysis 2 wäre die früher erreichbare Geschwindigkeit einfach nur nervtötend! Spieler, die wie Mücken um einen rumsausen sind nervig. Strength und Speed dann zusammenzulegen war dann naheliegend. 
Armor ist jetzt zwar behäbig und verbraucht kontinuierlich Energie, bietet aber auch proportional gesehen mehr Schutz als im ersten Teil und es erfordert Reaktionsvermögen sich diesen Schutz nur zu aktivieren, wenn man ihn braucht!
Der Cloak zieht jetzt deutlich schneller den Saft weg, Bewegung im Cloak scheint aber keinen zusätzlichen Verbrauch zu machen. Finde ich ganz ok, man muss ja keine großen Strecken mehr Überwinden.

Außerdem ist man nun endlich das absolut schlechte Kaufverhalten des ersten Teils los. Man ist ja quasi NIE fertig geworden mit dem Kaufen und soweit ich das gemerkt hab MUSSTE man das auch mit der Maus machen, total anstrengend.


Cheater: Bin einem mit 'nem Aimboat begegnet. Der hatte aber keinen besonders großen Vorteil, irgendwie sind die Crysis 2 Spieler allesamt ziemlich schlecht. Kann mri nicht erklären wie ich sonst teilweise n KD-Ratio von 3 hinkriege ;D


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

soo habe mal die Config ein bisschen verändert und als exe gespeichert also wenn ihr auch intro und den anderen kack weg haben wollt und den POV auf 90 haben wollt ist das die richtige datei für euch 

http://rapidshare.com/files/450573665/Crysis_2_config.rar

wenn ihr die maus sensyfity ändern wollt einefach melden mache euch ne neue dateui !


----------



## K-putt (2. März 2011)

"Dein Pfad :\Crysis2Demo.exe" +g_SkipIntro 1 +cl_fov 80 +r_glow 0 +r_fsaa 0 +i_mouse_accel 0 +pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov 80 +cl_zoomToggle 1

so schaut's Ziel bei der verknüpfung bei mir aus


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

ja genau richitg sollte bei alles gehen !


----------



## Leandros (2. März 2011)

e$cape schrieb:


> soo habe mal die Config ein bisschen verändert und als exe gespeichert also wenn ihr auch intro und den anderen kack weg haben wollt und den POV auf 90 haben wollt ist das die richtige datei für euch
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/450573665/Crysis_2_config.rar
> 
> wenn ihr die maus sensyfity ändern wollt einefach melden mache euch ne neue dateui !


 
Wie hast du das gemacht? Durch mehr FoV (PoV) bin ich verdammt gut geworden 
Warum aber Maus Sensibilität auf 5?! 
Hätte gerne 75 ..


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

also du kannst es auch im game ändern unter option und dann control und dann mouse da steht dann die Sensibilität da kannste sie ändern !


----------



## BlauerSalamander (2. März 2011)

Kann man den Spielstand/das Konto der Demo später eigentlich auch in der Vollversion übernehmen? Klasse Spiel, daher die Frage!


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

LastGen schrieb:


> Kann man den Spielstand/das Konto der Demo später eigentlich auch in der Vollversion übernehmen? Klasse Spiel, daher die Frage!


 
ICh glaube nicht das das geht weil sonst hätte man ja beim Kauf der Limited Edition kein Vorteil mehr !


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> gut wenn crysis 2 draußen ist schieß ich dich nieder striker 156
> ich mach sogar nen video davon damit alle sehen wie schlecht der cheater ohne hack den killer plattmacht
> 
> 
> mir selber gefällt der mp ganz gut wie schon gesagt-nur auf dauer wirds echt langweilig...



Meinetwegen kann er noch so schlecht sein, immerhin bastelt er keine Hacks, Cheats oder sonst etwas. Niemand will wissen, dass du sowas machst. Hast du nichts besseres zu tun, außer Hacks zu basteln?


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

soo also hier sind mal alle befhle müsst sie dann nur anpassen so wie ihr sie haben wollt einfach eine .Bat anlegen 

oder meine exe editeren 

; r_UsePom=1
; r_UseEdgeAA=2
; e_shadows_max_texture_size=2048
; e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=4096
; e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio=2
; e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=50
; e_lod_ratio=8
; e_view_dist_ratio_detail=40
; e_terrain_occlusion_culling_max_dist=400
; e_max_entity_lights=20
; e_vegetation_bending=1
; r_LightSinglePass = 1
; r_UseZPass = 0
; r_GeomInstancing = 0
; e_Fog = 0
; e_Clouds = 0
; e_Decals = 0
; e_TerrainDetailMaterials = 0
; e_Dissolve = 0
; e_TerrainAo = 0
; r_WaterRefractions = 0
; r_WaterReflections = 0
; e_Shadows = 0
; e_VegetationBending = 0
; r_HDRRendering = 0
; r_PostProcessEffects = 0
; r_Flares = 0
; r_checkSunVis = 0
; r_Coronas = 0
; r_Beams = 0
; r_Glow = 0
; r_SSAO = 0
; r_Blur = 1
; r_DetailTextures = 0
; i_lighteffects = 0
; r_refraction = 0
; r_sunshafts = 0


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2011)

Kannst du mal Vergleich-Screenshots posten?


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

hier mal nen screen ohne diesen hässlichen blur effekt 

das es so doll geblendet wird 

habe dadurch locker 10FPS mehr und sehe besser


----------



## Mr.Tittie (2. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich sauge grad Crysis 2 Demo und möchte mir ein account machen. Ich habs bei mycrysis.com probiert aber da kommt dann immer wenn ich mich registrieren will Account is being created. Ich habe auch keine Mail an meine Postfach bekommen. Wo kann ich mir ein account erstellen  ?


----------



## yamo (2. März 2011)

Danke e$cape 
Das sieht schon ganz anders aus: BESSER!
Teste das nachher mal, sofern ich joinen kann....


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

Mr.TIttie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sauge grad Crysis 2 Demo und möchte mir ein account machen. Ich habs bei mycrysis.com probiert aber da kommt dann immer wenn ich mich registrieren will Account is being created. Ich habe auch keine Mail an meine Postfach bekommen. Wo kann ich mir ein account erstellen  ?


 
also ganz einfach game Starten und dann einfach auf Creat Account bekommst keine mail oder sowas !


----------



## Mr.Tittie (2. März 2011)

Aso ok. Wie heißt der Befehl für diesen hässlichen Blur effekt damit man den ausschalten kann ? Kann man das auch bei den Grafik Settings ?


----------



## nyso (2. März 2011)

Was genau muss ich machen, wenn ich die Änderungen haben möchte?
Und was genau macht die .exe?


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

also die exe macht nur das ihr den hässlichen effekt nicht mehr habt 

erstellt einfach mal ne .bat

@echo off
cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2 Demo\bin32
start Crysis2Demo.exe +cl_fov 65 +r_glow 0 +g_SkipIntro 1 +r_motionblur 0 +pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov 65 r_UseEdgeAA 8 r_Blur 0 r_motionblur 0

Ihr könnt auch den Pfad angeben wo ihr es installiert habt !


----------



## Raigen (2. März 2011)

e$cape schrieb:


> @echo off
> cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2 Demo\bin32
> start Crysis2Demo.exe +cl_fov 65 +r_glow 0 +g_SkipIntro 1 +r_motionblur 0 +pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov 65 r_UseEdgeAA 8 r_Blur 0 r_motionblur 0


 
Naja, wenn es so per .bat geht, kann man auch einfach nur die Verknüpfung des Spiels um die Befehle erweitern, brauch man nicht noch eine Datei extra dafür!
Ausserdem steckt da zweimal r_motionblur drinne.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (2. März 2011)

Hey habe ein problem, bin zwar angemeldet. Aber kann auf keinen Server rauf weil die alle voll sidn obwohl da teilweise nur 8/ 12 drauf sind !


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

achso sorry nur einmal r_motionblur !!


----------



## Leandros (2. März 2011)

kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Hey habe ein problem, bin zwar angemeldet. Aber kann auf keinen Server rauf weil die alle voll sidn obwohl da teilweise nur 8/ 12 drauf sind !


 
Immer wieder auf irgendwelchen Servern Probieren. Die angaben der Spielerzahl sind meistens veraltet. Es scheint so ein Ansturm auf die Demo bzw die Server zugeben, das alle in Sekunden voll sind.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (2. März 2011)

e$cape schrieb:


> achso sorry nur einmal r_motionblur !!


 
Egal, doppelt hält besser


----------



## thysol (2. März 2011)

Crysis 2 wird ohne DirectX 11 ercheinen. Das soll erst mit einem Patch nachgeliefert werden:

Crysis 2 PC multiplayer demo now available - TechSpot

@Crytek
Ganz ehrlich, ihr habts sowas von verkackt bei mir. Erst grosses Maul haben, "Wir bringen die beste Grafik" und dann diesen Konsolenbrei wie bei Call of Duty. Ich bin schwerst enttaeuscht von euch Jungs.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Wenns stimmt, dann ist Crysis 2 bei mir bis jetzt der zweitgrößte Game-Fail des Jahres 2011, für Platz 1 reichts aber nicht, TDU2 lässt sich nicht leicht vom Thron stoßen.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. März 2011)

Ich komm zwar auf Server drauf, aber irgendwie passiert dann nichts weiter. Normalerweise kommt ja n countdown, aber der kommt und kommt einfach nciht. Und wenn er dann doch irgendwann mal kommt, dann bleibts bei 1 stehen... habt ihr das auch?


----------



## Leandros (2. März 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich komm zwar auf Server drauf, aber irgendwie passiert dann nichts weiter. Normalerweise kommt ja n countdown, aber der kommt und kommt einfach nciht. Und wenn er dann doch irgendwann mal kommt, dann bleibts bei 1 stehen... habt ihr das auch?


 
Ja, die Server scheinen ordentlich Bugged. Ich bin immer durch probieren vieler Server auf einen guten gekommen. Denn darf man dann allerdings nicht mehr verlassen, sonst geht die Sucherei von vorne los


----------



## hempsmoker (2. März 2011)

Ja aber sorry... des is doch nicht deren ernst.... hab jetzt gefühlte 20 server durchprobiert überall der gleiche Misst. Langsam fang ich an zu glauben, dass es an mir liegt


----------



## Raigen (2. März 2011)

Leider liegt es aber am schlechten Code seitens CryTek. Wirklich mehr als enttäuscht nach dieser MP-Demo und hab meine Bestellung schon stoniert. Auf solchen Konsolenmist hab ich keine Lust!


----------



## Bu11et (2. März 2011)

herloh schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Satzzeichen gehört ? Muhahha, baumschule ?


 



@Bull56: Die jenigen die so ein Mist machen und dann behaupten die wären auch ohne besser lügen sich selbst an. Denn wenn du immer so sehr von dir selbst überzeugt bist, warum machst du dann Cheats? Und jetzt erzähl nicht wieder nur zum Spaß . Ausprobieren muss mans ja und da bedeutet zwangsweise, dass du ein Cheater bist. Ob dus auf normalen Servern machst oder auf lehren oder sonst was juckt mich nicht. 
Ich find sowieso, dass wer so genial ist und sich in einem Forum selbst als Cheater outet und auch noch diese selber macht, dem ist eh nichtmehr zu helfen. Da kannst du noch so gut ohne sein .


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2011)

Also gerade komm ich das erste mal auch auf keinen Server. Ich komm zwar in die Lobby rein, aber von da an gehts einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## Deimos (2. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also gerade komm ich das erste mal auch auf keinen Server. Ich komm zwar in die Lobby rein, aber von da an gehts einfach nicht weiter.


 
Same here. Hat bisher reibungslos geklappt, heute wills aber irgendwie nicht.

EDIT:


e$cape schrieb:


> hier mal nen screen ohne diesen hässlichen blur effekt
> 
> das es so doll geblendet wird
> 
> habe dadurch locker 10FPS mehr und sehe besser



Der Blur-Effekt ist vielleicht weg, nur fallen die scheusslichen Texturen nun noch mehr auf 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## hamst0r (2. März 2011)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wir man mit Freunden zusammen spielen kann?
Er ist in der Freundesliste drin, und ich sehe auch die Einladungen, er genauso, jedoch kommt "connection failed to host"


----------



## joraku (2. März 2011)

Leute, auch ich komme nicht mehr in ein laufendes Game rein.

Wenn ich es mal in eine Serverlobby geschafft habe passiert  - überhaupt nichts. 
Heute Nachmittag ging es noch, ich denke, die Server sind einfach wieder überlastet etc.
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.
Die Chatfunktion funktioniert auch nicht richtig den es werden nicht alle Kommentare gesendet, bzw. angezeigt.  Nach langen Gedulden konnte ich mich allerdings vergewissern, dass Andere auf dem Server das gleiche Problem haben. 
Verstärkt wird das Durcheinander noch indem viele Spieler scharenweise die Server abgrasen nach einem, der funktioniert, bzw. den Countdown einleitet.


----------



## Foels (2. März 2011)

Kann mir mal einer erkären wie Ihr ein Account erstellen konntet bzw einloggen.

Bei mir geht da grad mal null


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

Foels schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erkären wie Ihr ein Account erstellen konntet bzw einloggen.
> 
> Bei mir geht da grad mal null


 
Spielername aussuchen. Passwort eingeben. Passwort bestätigen. Email angeben (kannst auch ne Fantasieadresse angeben, du bekommst nix wegen Regestrierung zugeschickt). Dann einloggen.


----------



## yamo (2. März 2011)

Bin eben reibungslos reingekommen, nach dem 2 Countdown gings. Dank e$cape ist der Augenkrebs auch weg 
Nun ja, fast alle hocken im stealth irgendwo inner Ecke und ballern einen dann über den Haufen...


----------



## rushace (2. März 2011)

moin,

habe gerade Windows neuinstalliert was ich sowieso für heute geplant  habe. Dachte dadürch sind auch die Probleme mit der Demo weg.

Habs immernoch das dass Spiel plötzlich intervallartig immer wieder  langsam wird (Läuft->Zeitlupe->Läuft->Zeitlupe usw) Was kann  das denn sein? kommt erst nach ner weile.

Windows ist jetzt frisch mit aktuellen treibern. Bis auf dieses  intervallartige Zeitlupe->normal usw läufts auch absolut geil...echt  komisch.

GTX275
Q6600
4GBDDR2


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Bin eben reibungslos reingekommen, nach dem 2 Countdown gings. Dank e$cape ist der Augenkrebs auch weg
> Nun ja, fast alle hocken im stealth irgendwo inner Ecke und ballern einen dann über den Haufen...


 
kein problem ich helfe gerne 

bin gerade dabei noch ein paar befhle herauszufinden !


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

was ein mist ey...

ich komme einfach nicht in laufende server rein...

habe die demo auch schon gemodded-mit den original einstellungen ist es echt nicht auszuhalten...

habe einfach meine autoexec.cfg von crysis wars genommen und über ne .bat mit eingebunden sodass se mitstartet 

r_displayinfo=1 will aber immernoch nicht funktionieren....


----------



## ameisenbaer79 (2. März 2011)

Ich habe es nun auch aufgegeben. Nach 30min hin und her,traurig.  Evtl geht es ja morgen.


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

hier mal meine config als bat 

@echo off
cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2 Demo\bin32
start Crysis2Demo.exe +cl_fov 65 +r_glow 0 +g_SkipIntro 1 +r_motionblur 0 +pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov 65 r_UseEdgeAA 8 r_Blur 0 r_motionblur 0 +r_UseEdgeAA=8 ; crysis2

; System Settings

sys_game_folder=GameCrysis2
sys_dll_game=CryGameCrysis2.dll
sys_user_folder=Crysis2
sys_languages = "english,french,spanish,german,turkish"

; Grafic Settings

r_ShaderCompilerServer=192.168.14.180;192.168.14.181
r_ShadersRemoteCompiler=0 ; 0 means local shader compiling
r_displayInfo = 0 ; disable info at top right of screen
r_enableAltTab = 0 ; disable alt-tabbing, since it crashes the beta anyway

r_width=1920
r_height=1080

; Grafic Tweak Settings

sys_spec_Full=4
q_quality = 3

; - Disabled Grafic Tweak Settings > Default from Game

; r_UsePom=1
; r_UseEdgeAA=2
; e_shadows_max_texture_size=2048
; e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=4096
; e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio=2
; e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=50
; e_lod_ratio=8
; e_view_dist_ratio_detail=40
; e_terrain_occlusion_culling_max_dist=400
; e_max_entity_lights=20
; e_vegetation_bending=1
; r_LightSinglePass = 1
; r_UseZPass = 0
; r_GeomInstancing = 0
; e_Fog = 0
; e_Clouds = 0
; e_Decals = 0
; e_TerrainDetailMaterials = 0
; e_Dissolve = 0
; e_TerrainAo = 0
; r_WaterRefractions = 0
; r_WaterReflections = 0
; e_Shadows = 0
; e_VegetationBending = 0
; r_HDRRendering = 0
; r_PostProcessEffects = 0
; r_Flares = 0
; r_checkSunVis = 0
; r_Coronas = 0
; r_Beams = 0
; r_Glow = 0
; r_SSAO = 0
; r_Blur = 1
; r_DetailTextures = 0
; i_lighteffects = 0
; r_refraction = 0
; r_sunshafts = 0 

; Sound Settings

s_SpeakerConfig = 2 ; 2 is stereo config, seems to provide more consistent quality compared to surround
s_FormatType = 3 ; 24 bit sample rate sound


; Log Settings

log_Verbosity = 1 ; only log errors
log_IncludeTime = 1

; Tweaks

g_skipIntro = 1 ; skips all intro movies 
g_enableInitialLoginScreen = 0 ; disable login screen at game startup
g_gamespy_loginUI = 0 ; disable multiplayer login screen
cl_fov = 75 ; larger Field of View, not sure if it works properly
i_mouse_smooth = 30 ; disable mouse smoothing completely (0 should disable smoothing, but doesn't entirely)

g_dlcPurchaseOverwrite = 1 ; "Cheat to unlock DLC content on PC without purchase" -Crytek
g_presaleUnlock = 0 ; 1 unlocks presale content without voucher

; Userdefined Settings

r_displayInfo = 0
con_restricted = 0

g_skipIntro = 1
g_enableInitialLoginScreen = 0 
g_gamespy_loginUI = 0 
net_lanbrowser = 1 
net_initLobbyServiceToLan = 1 
sv_lanonly = 1
00:28:44 Qwaigon : g_skipIntro = 1
g_enableInitialLoginScreen = 0
g_gamespy_loginUI = 0
net_lanbrowser = 1
net_initLobbyServiceToLan = 1
sv_lanonly = 1


----------



## nyso (2. März 2011)

Hä? Wie genau muss ich da was einbinden?


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. März 2011)

mann mann, grade startet kein einziges match. wie schlecht...


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2011)

Ne grad geht garnichts mehr.

@Escape:
den veränderten Konsolenbefehl werd ich morgen auch mal testen, heut geht da wohl nicht mehr viel.


----------



## nyso (2. März 2011)

Ist echt ne Zumutung....

Mit dem Login habe ich weiterhin keine Probs, ich kann auch auf die Server, aber die hängen alle in der Lobby fest, kein Start möglich

Und jetzt ist das Spiel im Serverbrowser sogar verreckt Manoman, deutsche Qualtätsarbeit ist es nicht, englischer Schluder wohl eher Hoffentlich wird der Single besser


----------



## joraku (2. März 2011)

Jop, bei einigen Server scheint es Probleme zu geben.
Ich konnte jedoch (nach 10 Miinütigen probieren) auf einem Server bis jetzt spielen (ca. 1 Std), aber jetzt ist er immer leerer geworden, zu dritt ist es dann nicht mehr so pralle^^.

Je länger ich den Mulit spiele, desto mehr Spaß macht er, wenn man sich an die Steuerung gewöhnt hat und den Nanosuit beherrscht kommen da schon spannende und abwechslungsreiche Gefechte zusammen.
Ob der Multi länger reizt wird sich zeigen - ich denke aber, für dauerhaftes zocken (wie bei BBC2) ist er ein wenig zu eintönig.
Übrigens, dieses Tool, mit dem man ein Hologramm losschicken kann ist echt spaßig.


----------



## nyso (2. März 2011)

Hab noch nicht rausgefunden, wie dieses Holo abgefeuert wird^^


----------



## Leandros (2. März 2011)

Ist ein attachment für deine Waffe, kannst du mit 2 aufrufen.


----------



## Bull56 (2. März 2011)

e$cape schrieb:


> hier mal meine config als bat
> 
> @echo off
> cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2 Demo\bin32
> ...


 
der letzte befehl macht recht wenig sinn


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

JA DAS IST MIR DANN auch aufgefallen aber zu zweit sieht man ja mehr als nur einer !


----------



## hd5870 (2. März 2011)

e$cape schrieb:


> also die exe macht nur das ihr den hässlichen effekt nicht mehr habt
> 
> erstellt einfach mal ne .bat
> 
> ...


 
Meine Config, erkenne ich daran weil dort zwei mal r_motionblur 0 drin ist. r_UseEdgeAA 8 bringt überhaupt nichts, AA muss übern Treiber erzwungen werden.
Das Bild was du gepostet hast ist ausm 3DCenter Forum.


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

HD Die Config haben wa zusammen Im TS gemacht !

also bleib ma ganz geschmeidig !


----------



## scudmissile (2. März 2011)

so ein s......

wie kann man an einem multiplayer spiel teilnehmen?? entwoder bin ich zu blöd?!?!
Kann mich bei einem server einloggen, aber wie kann ich mitspielen?

da steht nur so ein kack:

operative status
cosumize equipment
options
leave session



...ah mittlerweile steht... match starting in 1 klack 1 klack 1 1 1  1 1 1  1 1 1 

blödes spiel


aber wo verdammt noch mal kann ich auf play drücken oder join game?


----------



## hd5870 (2. März 2011)

Du hast im TS³ was von Executable entpacken gefaselt und ich hab dir darraufhin die Config geschrieben, ist ja auch egal.
Spiel läuft super und ohne Blur schaut es 10x besser aus.


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

scudmissile schrieb:


> so ein s......
> 
> wie kann man an einem multiplayer spiel teilnehmen?? entwoder bin ich zu blöd?!?!
> Kann mich bei einem server einloggen, aber wie kann ich mitspielen?
> ...


 
Das ist ein Fail vom spiel ! Wenn du in der lobby bist geh ma in den chatt und schreib da mal was rein dann kommt ein Fail 
das was du schreibst kommt 2 min später also nen ping von 2min


----------



## hd5870 (2. März 2011)

Es ist eine Demo, was erwartet Ihr?
Aber die Beta lief weitaus besser! xD


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

So wer hat noch bock auf ne Runde ? 

Bei mir melden für TS³ Daten ! HD Kommste auch wieder ?=


----------



## hd5870 (2. März 2011)

Jo komme.


----------



## Stevii (2. März 2011)

Es geht wieder!
Bei mir zumindest.


----------



## hd5870 (2. März 2011)

Added mich mal dnan zocken wa ne Runde.

hd5870gaming


----------



## Stevii (2. März 2011)

Sorry für die Noobfrage..

Was bedeutet eigentlich das ding zwischen Panzerung und Unsichtbar? 
Das obere da..


----------



## e$cape (2. März 2011)

das ist der Normale-Modus das du schnell Sprinten kannst !


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2011)

Hi,
zock grad bissl die MP Demo. 
Kann mir mal einer genau sagen wie das mit dem Anzug funzt mich nervt es das ich immer Energie verliere obwohl ich nicht Stealth oder dieses Ammo an habe.
Würde das gern immer Einstellen wenn ichs brauch aber da rennst mal durch die Map oder springst paar mal und wenn der Gegner auftaucht ist die Energie leer
Also gibts da sowas wie ein Anzug aus knopf
Muss ich diesen Cloak Tricker einschalten weil ich renn immernoch an den Stealthleuten vorbei ohne dieses rote Licht wie im Video?
Was bitte ist dieses AIM Enhance?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. März 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hi,
> zock grad bissl die MP Demo.
> Kann mir mal einer genau sagen wie das mit dem Anzug funzt mich nervt es das ich immer Energie verliere obwohl ich nicht Stealth oder dieses Ammo an habe.
> Würde das gern immer Einstellen wenn ichs brauch aber da rennst mal durch die Map oder springst paar mal und wenn der Gegner auftaucht ist die Energie leer
> ...


 
Sprint? Alleine wenn man sprintet verbraucht der Anzug schon Energie. Es gibt keinen normalem Sprint mehr und das ist Banane.


----------



## qwerkop23 (3. März 2011)

banane wäre schön, man kommt ja nimma drauf auf die rotz server und das seit 3 std.


----------



## VNSR (3. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Sprint? Alleine wenn man sprintet verbraucht der Anzug schon Energie. Es gibt keinen normalem Sprint mehr und das ist Banane.



Nur weil es nicht wie in C1 ist, ist es noch lange nicht Banane. Banane ist, wenn sich bestimmte versteifte User einfach nicht mit den neuen Bedingungen auseinander setzen um die Vorteile zu sehen. Hier mal 2 Beispiele:

1. In C2 siehst du einen Gegner, dann kannst du in den Tarn- oder Armormodus gehen, gleichzeitig Sprinten, Powerjumpen und Stampfen (Airstomp). Wie willst du das in C1 machen? Sobald du anfängst in den manuellen Speedmode zu gehen ist deine Tarnung oder Panzerung weg, ganz geschweige davon dass du in C1 mit Speed- und Strengthmodus gar nicht so weit springen kannst wie in C2, in C1 kannst du nämlich nur hoch springen aber niemals so weit wie in C2.

2. Du bist im direkten Duell mit einem Gegner auf einer Distanz von ca. 5-10m. Beide haben das Magazin leergeschossen und dein Gegner lädt nach (im optimalen Fall geht er dafür in Deckung und außer Sichtweite). In diesem Zeitfenster tarnst du dich, machst einen Powerjump und bevor er rallt was los ist, hast du ihm mit einem Airpow platt gemacht. Ich hoffe dir ist jetzt deutlich genug, dass man somit gleichzeitig mehrere Nanomodis kombinieren kann, was bei C1 nicht der Fall ist.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass man im C1 doch mehere Modis gleichzeitig verwenden kann, dann würdest du dir bei dem Versuch das geschilderte Manöver mit der C1-Steuerung nachzumachen, mit Sicherheit die Finger brechen. Cloak/Armor-Speed-rennen-Strength-springen-Airstomp-Finger ausgekugelt. Das sind doppelt so viele Schritte wie in C2 durch das automatische Sprinten und Jumpen. Makros zählen nicht, es geht hier allein um die Ingame-Steuerung!


----------



## Hübie (3. März 2011)

So habs auch erst mal storniert. Vielleicht machen das genug Leute damit Crytek den Wink versteht...


----------



## hempsmoker (3. März 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> zock grad bissl die MP Demo.
> Kann mir mal einer genau sagen wie das mit dem Anzug funzt mich nervt es das ich immer Energie verliere obwohl ich nicht Stealth oder dieses Ammo an habe.
> Würde das gern immer Einstellen wenn ichs brauch aber da rennst mal durch die Map oder springst paar mal und wenn der Gegner auftaucht ist die Energie leer
> ...



Im Prinzip ist es ganz einfach.

Unter der Ammo/Energie-Anzeige stehen die 3 Suite-Modi: 

Von links nach rechts müsste das "Armour" "Power" und "Stealth" sein. Wenn du jetzt Q für Armour drückst bist du gepanzert und der Anzug verliert Energie. Drückst du jetzt nochmal auf Q bist du wieder im "Normal"-Modus. Hier lädt sich der Anzug wieder auf, aber nur wenn du nicht sprintest oder powerjumps machst, denn sobald du Shift fürs Sprinten drückst, geht der Power-Modus an und du verlierst Energie. Wenn du also normal gehst wird sich der Anzug wieder aufladen.

Übrigens: Wenn man die Granaten mit ordentlich schmackes richtig weit werfen möchte, muss einfach während des Werfens "Shift" gedrückt halten, denn so aktiviert man den Power/Strength-Modus. Da kann man das Teil über die halbe Map feuern . Ich glaube, dass man so auch härtere Nahkampfangriffe machen kann, bin aber nicht sicher, habe es bisher noch nicht probiert.

Was mich interessiert: Wie kann ich denn die Abschuss-Boni (Radar, Luftschlag oder das Ceth-Gunship) benutzen?


----------



## pc-jedi (3. März 2011)

> Was mich interessiert: Wie kann ich denn die Abschuss-Boni (Radar, Luftschlag oder das Ceth-Gunship) benutzen?


Mit P


----------



## nyso (3. März 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wenn man die Granaten mit ordentlich schmackes richtig weit werfen möchte, muss einfach während des Werfens "Shift" gedrückt halten, denn so aktiviert man den Power/Strength-Modus. Da kann man das Teil über die halbe Map feuern . Ich glaube, dass man so auch härtere Nahkampfangriffe machen kann, bin aber nicht sicher, habe es bisher noch nicht probiert.



Danke für den Tipp



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert: Wie kann ich denn die Abschuss-Boni (Radar, Luftschlag oder das Ceth-Gunship) benutzen?



Mit P. Allerdings erst wenn die Meldung kommt, dass es einsatzbereit ist. Wer dann zuerst P drückt, bekommt den Punktehagel^^

Übrigens, mit den veränderten Settings sieht es nicht nur besser aus und frisst weniger Leistung, nein, man hat offenbar sogar spielerisch Vorteile, weil man ohne diese Bewegungsbeschleunigung etc. nunmal besser sehen kann^^ Hab gestern Abend den Pin Frozen Dozen, also 12 Kills hintereinander bekommen, selbstverständlich ohne Auto Aim


----------



## Rizzard (3. März 2011)

Ich habe gestern Abend das erste mal diese Hologramme los geschickt. Die können ja ganz nützlich sein.
Hat man die eigentlich immer, oder muss man damit speziell ausgestattet sein?

Ach ja, und diese Nano-Perks sind bei mir jedes mal aufs neue Grau. Ich hab immer nur das erste von drei und kann sie jedes mal neu freischalten, irgend wie speichert er das nicht.


----------



## hempsmoker (3. März 2011)

Jo, das hologram ist ziemlich cool! Das ist ein waffenaufsatz den man unten dran klemmt, ohne den Aufsatz auch kein hologram.

Danke für die Info mit "P"


----------



## Bull56 (3. März 2011)

ich habe das unlocksystem noch nicht ganz verstanden...

wann kann ich welche teile von waffen freischalten. bei mir kommt andauernd new primary weapon unlock availiable ->aber ich kann nix freischalten!?


----------



## Bull56 (3. März 2011)

ich komme grade einfach nicht in den multiplayer rein!

andauernd: cannot connect to multiplayer check your internet connection or try again later!?

wtf!?


----------



## cortez91 (3. März 2011)

Ich find es für den Multiplayer übrigens gut, dass die Hinlege-Funktion abgeschafft worden ist. Das nervt bei Crysis Wars schon tierisch, dass sich die Gegner einfach auf den Boden schmeißen und dann so gut wie gar nicht mehr zu treffen sind, zumindest nicht rechtzeitig.

Überhaupt komm ich mit Crysis 2 viel besser zurecht und hab meistens sogar mehr Kills als Deaths, was in Wars nicht mehr der Fall war


----------



## Hübie (3. März 2011)

Jeder Soldat lernt aber, das man sich bei Beschuß in Deckung begibt. Von dem Standpunkt aus betrachtet ist es wiedrrum schade das es abgeschafft wurde...


----------



## Bull56 (3. März 2011)

mir fehlt die hinlegen funktion auch deutlich...


----------



## hempsmoker (3. März 2011)

Schon komisch... ich hab das gar nicht bemerkt, dass es hinlegen nicht gibt. Muss wohl an BC2 liegen. Da hats mich anfangs auch gestört, muss mich wohl mittlerweile daran gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Sushimann (3. März 2011)

Wieso geht die demo jetzt nicht mehr? konnte vorgestern einwandfrei spielen, jetzt sagt er mir dass er nicht zum Multiplayer connecten kann und ich soll meine netzwerk einstellungen prüfen  habe jetzt schon firewall und antivir ausgestellt und es geht trotzdem nicht 

Brauche Hilfe kennt jemand die Lösung????????


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es ganz einfach.
> 
> Unter der Ammo/Energie-Anzeige stehen die 3 Suite-Modi:
> 
> ...


 
Aha ok Danke. Hab den Stealth und Armor modus auf meine Maustasten gelegt damit ich das ratz fatz einschalten kann 
Also kein shift oder Jump sonst verliert er energie  Naja das alte System hat mir in der hinsicht schon bissl besser gefallen.

Kann mir da noch jemand helfen?
Muss ich diesen Cloak Tricker einschalten weil ich renn immernoch an den Stealthleuten vorbei ohne dieses rote Licht wie im Video?
Was bitte ist dieses AIM Enhance?


----------



## VNSR (3. März 2011)

"Aim Enhance" ist ein Rückstoßminderer und keinesfalls wie es ein paar Leute behaupten eine Zielhilfe/Aimbot. das steht übrigens auch in der Beschreibung.

Die Freischaltung funzt folgendermaßen. Wenn man die Meldung kriegt, dass Neues freigeschaltet werden kann, kriegt für eine bestimmte Waffe oder Suitmodi einen Punkte. Die kannst du dir selber einteilen und entscheiden für welches Suit-Feature oder welches Waffenaddon du sie einsetzen willst. Die verfügbaren Punkte stehen unten rechts im Upgrademenü.


----------



## red103 (3. März 2011)

Ja wiederum gibt es in den Optionen einen Eintrag Namens Zielhilfe, welcher von den Konsolen kommt und eine leichte Form eines Aimbots darstellt. Dies war auch das Erste was ich ausstellte bevor ich anfing zu spielen!


----------



## david430 (3. März 2011)

ich hab den aim bot auch ausgestellt, aber wenn den nicht jeder ausstellt, dann ists eben auch behämmert... man merkt schon, wie teils noobs wirklich richtig gute schüsse hinbekommen^^ entweder ganz oder gar nicht, die option sollte man bis zum release entfernen, was soll der scheiß.... ebenso die schwammige maus...


----------



## VNSR (3. März 2011)

red103 schrieb:


> Ja wiederum gibt es in den Optionen einen Eintrag Namens Zielhilfe, welcher von den Konsolen kommt und eine leichte Form eines Aimbots darstellt. Dies war auch das Erste was ich ausstellte bevor ich anfing zu spielen!


 
Hab auch grad gelesen, wo man die findet. Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass sie bei mir die ganze Zeit on war. Sonst müsste ich mir gewaltige Gedanken über mein Aiming machen!   Das ist ne Frechheit dem PCler gegenüber sowas nicht zu entfernen. Das ist das erste richtig Negative was mir in dem Spiel vorgekommen ist.


----------



## hempsmoker (3. März 2011)

Ich kann auch bei aller Liebe nicht verstehen warum crytek die offensichtlich für Konsoleros gebaute Zielhilfe nicht rausgenommen hat.. Das kann ja auch nicht so ein großer Aufwand sein.

Hat schon mal einer mit dieser Zielhilfe gespielt? Wenn ja: merkt man was davon? Ich habs gleich zu Beginn ausgestellt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2011)

Hab unbewusst am Anfang damit gespielt weil es sowas beim PC ja eigentlich nicht gibt, aber ehrlich gesagt komm ich ohne diese Zielhilfe besser zu recht also ich empfinde sie nicht wirklich als Vorteil.


----------



## Bull56 (3. März 2011)

also ich hab das aus und komme besser damit zurecht 

irgendwie ist das nooblike-was mal wieder beweist das wir eine konsolenportion bekommen haben...


----------



## Xrais (3. März 2011)

umso mehr ich von dem 2te teil lese um so uninteressanter wird es , da spiel ich lieber die vorgänger nochmal durch , wird vielleicht mal für 10€ voner pyramide gekauft


----------



## BlackBurn1212 (3. März 2011)

Das diese Zielhilfe bei PC Usern eingabaut ist echt eine Frechheit.
Das viele Leute damit spielen habe ich gestern auch gemerkt , da ballern die Leute ohne an zu visieren mit Ihrem MG durch die Gegend und machen beim 1 bis 2 Schuss nen Headshot , das ist echt übel. 

>> weiß den Jemand was die FPS-Limitierung in der Multiplayer Demo ist ? 
Denn mit Crossfire und ca. 50-60 FPS ist das Spiel ungenießbar ( Microruckler)  aber mit einer Graka und ca. 50 FPS läuft es flüssig . 

Danke , Gruß BlackBurn


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Crysis 2 kann mit Multi GPU wohl einfach nix anfangen, bzw wirds (noch) nicht wirklich unterstützt.


----------



## Rizzard (3. März 2011)

So, hab gerade ein paar Runden hinter mich gebracht und hab folgendes festgestellt. Die Nanovision hätten sie im MP lieber weg lassen sollen. Ich bin grad damit rum gelaufen und damit macht man ja wirklich alles und jeden platt. Egal ob der Gegner im Stealth ist oder einfach nur weit weg, man erkennt ihn sofort. Nachdem dann jeder auf dem Server von mir zich fach gekillt wurde, lief irgend wann jeder damit rum.
Das Teil müssen die auf jedenfall entschärfen.


----------



## qwerkop23 (3. März 2011)

1. gibts nen befehl für fps anzeige?#

2. ist die steuerung schwammig oder bilde ich es mir ein?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Wenn es ne Konsole oder so gibt, dann probiers mal mit r_displayinfo 1 oder sonst halt Programme wie Fraps.


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Wenn es ne Konsole oder so gibt? Die Demo ist ne einzigartige Konsole


----------



## joraku (3. März 2011)

Wer von euch kann sich noch anmelden?

Ich habe eben die Demo auf dem PC von meinem Bruder installiert, angemeldet und eine Runde gespielt. Jetzt wollte ich mich an meinem PC einloggen -> Cannot Connect blalbla 
(Ja, die Demo auf dem PC meines Bruder war wieder aus, da war ein Zeitunterschied von 5 Minuten dazwischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (3. März 2011)

Ich komme auch net mehr rein!


----------



## Aaren (3. März 2011)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Eben war ein Freund für geschätze 20 min da. Wollte ihm die Demo zeigen, da ich sie auf den maximalen Grafikeinstellungen rocken kann. Full HD versteht sich. Aber wie es der Vorführungseffekt will, gibt es Loginprobleme. Also wenn man von einem solch seriösen Spiel die Demo veröffentlicht, dann bitte nicht direkt mit solchen Fails


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Ai das is ja mal nervig ey... Da hab ich einmal Zeit diese dumme Demo zu spielen und was is... TOT..


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Ich auch nicht.EA und Crytek haben wohl die ganzen negativen Kommentare gelesen und die Server dicht gemacht


----------



## ODemuth (3. März 2011)

Wird es irgendwann heute wiedereinmal irgendwelche server geben die mal starten? In der Lobby rumhängen und darauf zu warten, das nichts passiert habe ich keine Lust...


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Frag doch mal freundlich bei EA nach!


----------



## CrashStyle (3. März 2011)

Nur noch mimimimi hier echt unglaublich das rumgeheule!


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Zwingt dich ja keiner es zu lesen....


----------



## Pimp-OINK (3. März 2011)

NOOBS ! Sorry PCGH..... sorry EA und CRYTEK das ich es wieder schreibe!

@ EA / CRYTEK ....Aber ihr seid doch Noobs oder wie?  Eigentlich ja wohl nicht..... 

Als wenn beide den ersten MP Shooter gebastelt hätten.......immer wieder gibts dieselben Probleme.....unbegreiflich!

Bla bla....mit dem Ansturm haben wir nicht gerechnet...bla bla....bei BC2 wars auch net anders...


Frage mich seit langem wofür die da eigentlich Geld kriegen........nur immer dieselben Fehler und dieselben blöden Ausreden.



Im Moment kommt man ja net mal ins PC MP Demo rein......und wenn muss man ja noch Glück haben das der blöde Server startet....nur um dann festzustellen das man COD 8 auf ner Konsole spielt!!!


Großartige Leistung......


----------



## Antonio (3. März 2011)

Ich kann nichmehr zocken, so ne ******** der Conectet zum server aber das spiel startet net man wartet die ganze zeit in der lobby so Low is das doch man so ein dreck


----------



## hd5870 (3. März 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Nur noch mimimimi hier echt unglaublich das rumgeheule!


 
Haha

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen. xD



Pimp-OINK schrieb:


> NOOBS ! Sorry PCGH..... sorry EA und CRYTEK das ich es wieder schreibe!
> 
> @ EA / CRYTEK ....Aber ihr seid doch Noobs oder wie?



Programmiere du mal ein Spiel.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (3. März 2011)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht mehr, wieso die Publisher/Entwickler nur noch MP-Demos, eigentlich Betas, rausbringen. Bei SP-Demos hätten die keine Probleme mit den Servern. Leider sind die guten alten Zeiten vorbei.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Na super... es geht bei mir wieder, aber irgendwie ist fast der ganze Fortschritt den ich heute erspielt habe flöten gegangen...


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Siehst du Crytek und EA gehen zurück.Nehmen dir sogar deine Fortschritte wieder weg


----------



## hd5870 (3. März 2011)

Es ist eine Demo was erwartet Ihr?


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

Also ich erwarte,wenn man mir was von genialer Optik sagt,das die auch so ist.Wie gesagt,mag ja sein das das fertige Spiel besser aussieht.Aber das werden wir ja dann sehen.


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Siehst du Crytek und EA gehen zurück.Nehmen dir sogar deine Fortschritte wieder weg


 
Muhaaa, wer häufiger ma bad company zockt, kennt das von EA...


----------



## qwerkop23 (3. März 2011)

folgendes:

habe armor und stealth auf II und weapon pro auf III

dieses wird mir auch im menü angezeigt. joine ich auf einen server steht bei allen drei die stufe I drin. gehe ich vom server runter sind alle auf stufe I obwohl kills zu den bereits erspielten stufen passen. starte ich das spiel neu, werden die erspielten stufen II und III angezeigt.
warum ist das so?


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2011)

Endet die Demo eigentlich irgendwann ? also der MP teil ?


----------



## Balko29 (3. März 2011)

am 13.03


----------



## Antonio (3. März 2011)

der speichert meine klassen net


----------



## kero81 (3. März 2011)

Crysis 2 scheint ja richtig gut geworden zu sein...  Genau das was ich befürchtet habe. Also bei mir ist da echt ein Traumgeplatzt, find ich voll zum Ko...n.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2011)

thx , braucht ihr alle so lange bei der Anmeldung ( habe ja gehört das alle Server überlastet sind) aber 1 Stunde nur zum Anmelden ?
Übrigens beim Chip Download hatte ich 45 MB/s


----------



## qwerkop23 (3. März 2011)

momentan geht wieder nichts. sind 12 in der spielerlobby und nichts tut sich.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2011)

Ok danke , versuche das jetzt schon seit 3 Stunden ----


----------



## freezee-e (3. März 2011)

OHH man was soll die Kacke ohne dx11? Crytek ist für sowas gar nicht bekannt. Habe mir extra ne gtx 580 zu gelegt und dann sowas. Das enttäuscht mich echt


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2011)

Homefront hat DX 11 ....


----------



## Aaren (3. März 2011)

Vorhin (vor ca. 30 min.) lief das Game bei mir einwandfrei, da konnte ich mich nicht beklagen, aber das mit den Login-Fails ist wirklich eine Frechheit !


----------



## computertod (3. März 2011)

die mycrysis seite ist überlastet aber ingame hat das einloggen vorhin bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert^^


----------



## cortez91 (3. März 2011)

freezee-e schrieb:


> OHH man was soll die Kacke ohne dx11? Crytek ist für sowas gar nicht bekannt. Habe mir extra ne gtx 580 zu gelegt und dann sowas. Das enttäuscht mich echt


 
Keine Angst, es kommen auch noch andere Spiele, für die sich deine 580 lohnen wird  Ausserdem wird DX11 doch per Patch nachgeliefert!

Überhaupt find ich es doch erstaunlich, wie viele hier angeben, extra für Crysis 2 eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft zu haben... so ein paar hundert Euro nur um ein bestimmtes Spiel flüssig spielen zu können...


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Jaja solche Leute solls geben....


----------



## computertod (3. März 2011)

soll aber auch Leute geben, die sich nicht extra eine Karte gekauft haben und es trotzdem flüssig läuft (ich z.b.)


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2011)

Ich warte seit 16 uhr auf meinen account , da steht einfach nur Creating Account ....


----------



## Aaren (3. März 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> soll aber auch Leute geben, die sich nicht extra eine Karte gekauft haben und es trotzdem flüssig läuft (ich z.b.)


 
Tja, da schließe ich mich dann wohl mal an. Meine GTX 470 SC reicht mir dann doch.


----------



## Mr. Blow (4. März 2011)

Ich hab das Game mal so ne Stunde intensiv gezockt und ich muss zugeben, dass das Spiel echt was hat!
Macht eigentlich Laune und diese Nanosiut Freischaltungen 

Ich denk das ich es Morgen Stundenlang zocken werde und das einzigste was mich daran hindern kann, ist die Toilette und der leere Kaffe!


----------



## freezee-e (4. März 2011)

Ja gut die Karte habe ich jetzt nicht extra wegen crysis 2 gekauft. Habe auch andere tolle Games die man schon mit dx11 spielen kann, wie z.B. Bad Company 2, Dirt 2, avp. Aber ich denke die gtx 580 ist zu schnell für meinen q6600 @ 3.2 GHz. Oder?


----------



## Star_KillA (4. März 2011)

Seit gestern um 16 Uhr steht da Creating Account das ist doch nicht NORMAL !
Weiß jemand was da los ist ?


----------



## prime73 (4. März 2011)

Also bei ging es gestern so um 20 Uhr noch. Werde nachher noch schauen ob es läuft. Hatte bis nur beim registrieren Probleme gehabt aber danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. März 2011)

Aber ich kann doch nicht seit 16 Stunden in der Warteschleife hängen 0.0


----------



## hamst0r (4. März 2011)

Ich würde es einfach mal neu versuchen. Vielleicht wars n Gateway Timeout, also es macht garnichts mehr, steht aber trotzdem "creating account".


----------



## Rizzard (4. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Aber ich kann doch nicht seit 16 Stunden in der Warteschleife hängen 0.0



Hast du dich direkt im Spiel neu registriert oder auf MyCrysis?

ich würde beide Varianten mal versuchen.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. März 2011)

Direkt im Game , das Spiel frisst auch 50 % der CPU Leistung obwohl er nun einen Account erstellt ... Kann man sich nicht auch einen ACC bei Gamesspy machen ?

Edit: habe mir jetzt auf my Crysis ein acc gemacht , da steht Auch Account is beeing maked


----------



## prime73 (4. März 2011)

Habe gerade noch ne Runde gezockt also bei mir geht´s


----------



## hempsmoker (4. März 2011)

An sich müsste auch ein stink normaler EA-Account reichen. Ich habe mich zumindest mit diesem angemeldet, ging ohne Probleme. 

Zur CPU/GPU performance: Bei mir brüllt der Lüfter der Grafikkarte schon im Menü ordentlich vor sich hin. Temps der Graka liegen so bei 79-82 Grad während dem Spielen


----------



## Star_KillA (4. März 2011)

Auf der Seite habe ich mir jetzt einen account gemacht und meinen Namen gesichert ... 
Werde das damit mal nachher probieren


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

deine graka ist ja auch nicht so der hammer...

also ich habe mich mit meinem uralten gamespy account von need for speed hot pursuit 2 angemeldet 

bin immer unter den ersten 3 in jedem spiel...
ich mag das spiel und steuerungsmäßig ists so ähnlich wie noh 2010 - also vom steuerungsgefühl...


----------



## hempsmoker (4. März 2011)

Das meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr die aktuellste ist weiss ich ja auch. Trotzdem läuft die C2 Demo auf Advanced + 1920*1080 ziemlich smooth. Und wenn ich diese 3 ominösen Einstellungen im Grafikmenü richtig verstanden hab, dann entspricht Advanced wohl "mittel". Dafür muss ich sagen, sieht das Game immer noch ziemlich gut aus.

Neue Grafikkarte kommt wohl frühestens zu BF3 in meinen Rechner.


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

mit ein bisschen tweaking wirst du dann warscheinlich auch auf hardcoreoptik spielen können


----------



## hempsmoker (4. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:
			
		

> mit ein bisschen tweaking wirst du dann warscheinlich auch auf hardcoreoptik spielen können



Wenn ich auf dich dann zurück kommen kann damit ich weiss was ich tweaken soll, wäre das eine feine Sache . 

Meinst du eher an den Einstellungen der C2 config oder gehts eher in die Richtung Graka OCing?


----------



## nyso (4. März 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dich dann zurück kommen kann damit ich weiss was ich tweaken soll, wäre das eine feine Sache .
> 
> Meinst du eher an den Einstellungen der C2 config oder gehts eher in die Richtung Graka OCing?


 
Beides^^

Die 4870 kannst du gut ocen, und die Settings kannst du optimieren. Auf der Main waren Tipps, wie es am einfachsten geht. Gestern oder vorgestern groß auf der Main, einfach mal suchen^^ Ich spiele nur noch damit^^


----------



## hempsmoker (4. März 2011)

Ja, das mit den zusätzlichen Parametern habe ich schon alles drin, ohne Motionblur siehts schon um einiges angenehmer aus.

Mit Graka OC habe ich mich noch nicht so richtig beschäftigt, aber sollte ich damit mal anfangen, werde ich um einen besseren Lüfter wohl nicht herum kommen. Bis jetzt ist noch der Standard Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. März 2011)

Was meint ihr alle mit Parametern ? Config Einstellungen oder was ?


----------



## hempsmoker (4. März 2011)

Der Artikel auf der Main ist gemeint:

Http://m.pcgh.de/(S(ulrpsw55abnjgp453xawwl55))/News/Articleviewer.aspx?id=814314

Weiss aber nicht ob der link funktioniert, ist die Mobile-URL (bin grad mit dem Handy on)


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

na klaro gehts 

aaalso. die 4870 1g zu ocen finde ich net so gut da man je nach spiel probleme bekommen kann 

aber mein minitweak ist ganz ok für alle die nicht die exe von e$cape haben
meine einbindung einer autoexec.cfg werde ich später als exe hochladen, jetzt hier erstmal die .bat:

File-Upload.net - crysis2.bat

irgendwie bin ich in den letzten spielen immer einer der besten gewesen 

siehe anhang 

wie aktiviert man denn das hologramm oder wie aktiviert man diesen komischen wärmeblick womit man unsichtbare und so sehen kann?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (4. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wie aktiviert man denn das hologramm oder wie aktiviert man diesen komischen wärmeblick womit man unsichtbare und so sehen kann?


 
Mit "N" (für die Wärmesicht) die anderen weiß ich nicht. Irgendwie haben die das Feature im Radial Menü vergessen. Wenn ich meinen Xbox Controller anschließe ist es da


----------



## VNSR (4. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wie aktiviert man denn das hologramm oder wie aktiviert man diesen komischen wärmeblick womit man unsichtbare und so sehen kann?


 
Und da sagst du zu mir, dass ich Spielen lernen soll . Wie gesagt, Nanovision mit N und das Hologram ist ein Untersatz, den du dir freischalten und an deine Waffe montieren musst. Aktivieren tust du ihn über Sekundärfeuer. Welche Taste das ist, musst die in den Optionen raussuchen, ich habs mir auf die Maus gelegt.

Heute abend Lust auf nen kleines Match?


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

ok-hat ja nichts mit spielen können zu tun 

ich kann sogar ohne die tollen zusatzfunktionen besser spielen als du-da siehste mal 

die beiden parts habe ich an der waffe dran, jedoch wusste ich die tasten net da die nicht in den controllereinstellungen richtig drin waren...


----------



## VNSR (4. März 2011)

Hier hatte ich gestern ordentlich  Kanonenfutter gehabt^^ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFIWvBcD2ok


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

oha...

nur anfänger im server drin gewesen 

frage mich ob crysis 2 genauso wie crysis wars enden wird...-wenn nicht noch schneller weg ist dank ea-games...


----------



## freezee-e (4. März 2011)

Na hoffentlich nicht ^^


----------



## Tripplx (4. März 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht einloggen woran liegts?


----------



## AlterKadaver (4. März 2011)

Ich komm momentan auch auf keinerlei Server


----------



## Tripplx (4. März 2011)

Ich komme aber nichtmal über den Login Screen hinaus, der kommt immer wieder und zwar ohne Fehlermeldung. Meine Daten stimmen ja auch.


----------



## freezee-e (4. März 2011)

Einfach immer wieder probieren dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewIIrYlO1WE


----------



## nyso (4. März 2011)

Einfach nur Traurig womit Kinder wie du ihre Freizeit füllen und uns den Spielspaß rauben


----------



## Leandros (4. März 2011)

Cheaten ist echt erbärmlich .. verstehe den Sinn dahinter einfach nicht!


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

ist nen ganz simpler d3d hack. code habe ich vor mir liegen -.-

einfach unglaublich das crytek sich einen dreck dafür interessiert....


----------



## Rizzard (4. März 2011)

Wenn sich Spieler einen Dreck dafür interessieren würden, wäre die Sache wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## nyso (4. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ist nen ganz simpler d3d hack. code habe ich vor mir liegen -.-
> 
> einfach unglaublich das crytek sich einen dreck dafür interessiert....


 
Ich habe das starke Gefühl, dass du darauf, uns den Spielspaß zu versauen, sogar noch Stolz bist


----------



## hamst0r (4. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn sich Spieler einen Dreck dafür interessieren würden, wäre die Sache wesentlich einfacher.


 
Stimme ich dir zu, Cheats und Hacks gehören meiner Meinung nicht in den Thread. 
Baut euch Hacks für den Singleplayer, da verderbt ihr den anderen wenigstens nicht ihren Spielspaß.


----------



## Hübie (4. März 2011)

Hmmm. Ich finde das unser "Freund" Bull56 selbst mit Cheat schlecht spielt. Bin zwar kein Shooter-Spieler aber einer meiner besten Freunde war HL2-Profi und da fällt einem die Kinnlade runter


----------



## Rizzard (4. März 2011)

Sag mal weis eigentlich jemand mit Sicherheit was bei C2 mittel und niedrig ist. Also was ist Advanced und was ist Gamer?


----------



## Player007 (4. März 2011)

Also Gamer ist niedrig und Advanced mittel. Laut Grafik und FPS sollte es so passen


----------



## ghostadmin (4. März 2011)

Gehts euch eigentlich auch so das kein Spiel mehr starten will?


----------



## RedBrain (4. März 2011)

bei mir geht es auch nicht, wir stecken in lobby fest


----------



## Kaki008 (4. März 2011)

Und bei mir kommt immer wenn ich mich einloggen will.
" An errour has ocurred. Please check your Internet connectivity" -.-.-.-


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ich finde das unser "Freund" Bull56 selbst mit Cheat schlecht spielt. Bin zwar kein Shooter-Spieler aber einer meiner besten Freunde war HL2-Profi und da fällt einem die Kinnlade runter


 
lol-du hast mich noch nie spielen sehen du nudel 
in dem video spiele ich net sondern Syler von H4X-inc. das ist der ausgestorbene clan der damals den Longpoke geknackt hat 

ich verbreite solch einen mist nicht und spiele auch nicht damit. abgesehen spiele ich mit wallhack oder chamz eh schlechter da ich durch das ganze gewusel nicht emrh durchblicke...

ohne spieler die hacks benutzen müsste sich auch keiner drum kümern das es software wie punkbuster und co geben muss.


ich freue mich jedenfalls auf crysis 2 und hoffe auf größere maps-auch wenn mich ea games echt ankotzt! (zu crysis zeiten hatte ich nen 24/7 server laufen auf unserem homeserver-geht mit crysis 2 nicht mehr -.-)


----------



## Hübie (4. März 2011)

Achso. Das war hier nicht ersichtlich  Du solltest dein Talent dazu nutzen die Hersteller auf Lücken diesbezüglich aufmerksam zu machen, statt dich hier zu präsentieren. Wie du merkst eckst du damit mehr an als das es Anerkennung bringt


----------



## Star_KillA (4. März 2011)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Und bei mir kommt immer wenn ich mich einloggen will.
> " An errour has ocurred. Please check your Internet connectivity" -.-.-.-


 
Habe ich auch .... 
2 Fragen:

Hat sich jemand schon ERFOLGREICH mit seinem Mycrysis.com Account registriert ?
Ist die Demo auch Singleplayer tauglich ?


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist die Demo auch Singleplayer tauglich ?



Nö!


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nö!


 
was sollte die frage überhaupt? ist doch nur nen multiplayer dabei oder was soll das heißen!?


@Hübie
wenn man spieleentwicklern helfen möchte trifft man auf granit


----------



## Bu11et (4. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> was sollte die frage überhaupt? ist doch nur nen multiplayer dabei oder was soll das heißen!?
> 
> 
> @Hübie
> wenn man spieleentwicklern helfen möchte trifft man auf granit


 
Hier bist du mit dem Thema ebenfals falsch. Und das du das immer noch nicht befriffen, zeigt eindeutig, dass dummheit keine Grenzen kennt . Wenns ein Forum für Hobybastler wie dich wäre, könnte ich das verstehen aber was du heir veranstaltest ist einfachnur seltendämlich. In einem öffentlichen Forum mit sowas zu prallen ist das aller letzte . Hofe die Mods nehmen dich mal genauer unter die Luppe. Ich für meinen Teil kanns nicht begreifen wieso das hier keinen kümmerts, dass wir einen Cheater, der dazu den Mist auch noch selber macht, unter uns haben .


----------



## VNSR (4. März 2011)

Mensch, Bull56. Ich dachte ich könnte dich iwann wenn wir uns begegnen als Wallhacker entlarven, jetzt tust dus schon selbst. Ne mal ganz ehrlich, wenn du so ein Mist verbreitest wer nimmt dir noch deine Screens und Behauptungen ab, womit du dich immer als ProGamer darstellst?


----------



## hamst0r (4. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand schon ERFOLGREICH mit seinem Mycrysis.com Account registriert ?




Ja, ich.
Sogar am ersten Tag, nach mehreren Versuchen.


----------



## Ununseptium (4. März 2011)

Bekennender Bull56 UNtersützer+Fan 
Hört auf zu spamen


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

euer gespamme sollte man auch mal verwarnen 

erste erkenntnisse seitens ea-games:
Crysis 2 PC Demo Issues

ich konnte mich auch mit meinem crysis wars acc. in crysis 2 demo einloggen-vielleicht hilft das ja den leuten die sich nicht registrieren können wegen dem traffik auf den servern...


----------



## Ununseptium (4. März 2011)

das geht und du sagst mir nichts davon?
Cheater


----------



## nyso (4. März 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hier bist du mit dem Thema ebenfals falsch. Und das du das immer noch nicht befriffen, zeigt eindeutig, dass dummheit keine Grenzen kennt . Wenns ein Forum für Hobybastler wie dich wäre, könnte ich das verstehen aber was du heir veranstaltest ist einfachnur seltendämlich. In einem öffentlichen Forum mit sowas zu prallen ist das aller letzte . Hofe die Mods nehmen dich mal genauer unter die Luppe. Ich für meinen Teil kanns nicht begreifen wieso das hier keinen kümmerts, dass wir einen Cheater, der dazu den Mist auch noch selber macht, unter uns haben .


 
Und was sollen die Mods da machen? Soweit ich die Forenregeln im Kopf habe, verstößt er gegen keine Regel. 
Das er sich selber geoutet hat, zeigt eine gewisse, evtl. eingebildete, Selbstsicherheit, aber auch Dummheit. Jeder der das hier ließt, und es ist immerhin der Crysis 2 Sammelthread, wird sich seinen Namen merken, und nie mit ihm spielen, bzw. auch in anderen Threads immer wieder andere darauf hinweisen. Das ist quasi der Selbstmord eines Avatars^^
Genau wie es damals jemand geschafft hat zu schreiben, dass er seine Tastatur vollgewichst hat, während er noch mit anderen im ICQ schrieb. Das dürfte so ziemlich jeder mitbekommen haben, jeder machte sich lustig, und ich habe schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gelesen

Wenn ihr etwas langeweile habt, hier ist ein ganz netter Film über cheater^^ YouTube - The Cheat Report (Part 1/7)


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

achja-ich bin nur ein ganz kleiner cheater. nichtmal verkaufen tue ich meine erzeugnisse und zum pro-hacker tauge ich auch nicht 

aber jetzt seid ihr alle total schockiert weil doch mal jemand sagt das er was unfaires getan hat 

irgendwann, wenn ihr doch mal eure rollos hochkurbelt, werdet ihr dauerzocker merken, dass nicht nur vorm PC cheater sitzen. und irgendwann, wenn ihr dann doch mal einen hauch von reallife habt, werdet ihr merken das gutenberg nur ein kleiner cheater war und die guten einen bypass haben 

ist doch alles halb so wild. ich selber spiele eh erst seit 4 jahren shooter und bin auch mehr der reallife mensch


----------



## Ununseptium (4. März 2011)

Ich sehe das anders Bull56, laut meinen Nachforschungen. ->Ebay
Stimt, die Dauerzocker sind echt arm dran. das sind die größten Versager.. kriegen im reallife nichts geregelt


----------



## Bu11et (4. März 2011)

Das wird ja immer lustiger . Ich denke, dass jeder hier "real life" auf eigene art und weise genießt. Aber wie du die Leute hier als Kellerkinder abstempelst und (um mal von dir abzulenken) auf andere losgehst ist echt schwach. Jetzt mal im ernst was zum Geier hat den Gutenberg mit der ganzen Sache hier zutun ? Du brauchst das ganze auch nicht shcön reden. So oder so was du mit deinen Cheats machst ist dir überalssen aber allein die Tatsache, dass du welche machst und das Ganze hier so fein offenbarst, als wäre es das normalste der Welt geht einfaach nicht in mein Kopf rein . Da muss ich Nyso einfach mal Recht geben. Wobei aus meiner Sicht kann man dazu kaum noch "Selbstsicherheit" sagen, da es in meinen Augen pure Dumheit ist so viel Wind drum zu machen. Stat mal mit den Kentnissen wirklich was vernüftiges zu leisten quatscht du hier welche voll, wie unwissend die in diesem Bereich sind. Ja sind die auch! Wem interissiert den das Thema hier? Wenn du dich mit Hacks auskennst, schön für dich aber behalte das leiber in Zukunft für dich. Finde das gehört wirklich nicht her. Weder in diesen Sammelthread,noch sonst wo im Forum!


----------



## nyso (4. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> achja-ich bin nur ein ganz kleiner cheater. nichtmal verkaufen tue ich meine erzeugnisse und zum pro-hacker tauge ich auch nicht


 
Oh, du verkaufst keine illegalen Sachen, Respekt! Und sonderlich gut bist du also auch nicht




Bull56 schrieb:


> aber jetzt seid ihr alle total schockiert weil doch mal jemand sagt das er was unfaires getan hat



Schockiert nicht, nur erstaunt, dass es mal jemandem rausgerutscht ist.




Bull56 schrieb:


> irgendwann, wenn ihr doch mal eure rollos hochkurbelt, werdet ihr dauerzocker merken, dass nicht nur vorm PC cheater sitzen. und irgendwann, wenn ihr dann doch mal einen hauch von reallife habt, werdet ihr merken das gutenberg nur ein kleiner cheater war und die guten einen bypass haben



Also ich für meinen Teil kann durchaus behaupten, ein Real Life zu haben. Zwischen uns gibt es aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied, den ich meinen Eltern zu verdanken habe. Sie haben mich gelehrt, mich an den guten zu orientieren, wie kann ich so werden wie die, die besser sind als ich. Du orientierst dich offenbar an Schummlern und Betrügern wie Guttenberg, ala "Wenn der das darf, dann darf ich das auch!" 



Bull56 schrieb:


> ist doch alles halb so wild. ich selber spiele eh erst seit 4 jahren shooter und bin auch mehr der reallife mensch


 
Ist eben nicht halb so wild, es ist Bertug. Auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist, ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. Wenn ich mal meine 1-2h abends spielen will, will ich entspannen und Spaß haben, mich aber sicher nicht über Betrüger ärgern. 
Ganz nebenbei ist dieses Hacken rumpfuschen in Copyright-geschütztem Material, also sogar verboten. Auf dieser Grundlage würde ich als Publisher/Entwickler den enttarnten Cheatern/Hackern die Serials/die Accounts sperren, dann überlegt ihr es euch sicher ein paar Mal, bevor ihr die virtuelle Schwanzverlängerung auspackt


Btw. wir sind wirklich massiv OT und sollten langsam mal wieder zum C2-Sammelthread zurückfinden^^


----------



## Stevii (4. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Btw. wir sind wirklich massiv OT und sollten langsam mal wieder zum C2-Sammelthread zurückfinden^^



Dann fang ich mal an.
wurde bestimmt schonmal gefragt, aaber wie schick ich nen hologramm los?
Habs aktiviert und der aufsatz sitzt drauf ^^


----------



## hamst0r (4. März 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Dann fang ich mal an.
> wurde bestimmt schonmal gefragt, aaber wie schick ich nen hologramm los?
> Habs aktiviert und der aufsatz sitzt drauf ^^


 
"2" drücken und abschießen.


----------



## joraku (4. März 2011)

Du drückst "2" für dei Waffenauswahl, dann verändert sich das Visir und dann einfach mit der linken Maustaste. Schwupps, macht es sich auf dem Weg.


----------



## Stevii (5. März 2011)

Danke!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. März 2011)

wie bekommt man eigenlich die Infrarot Sicht die einige Leute die mich abgeschossen haben hatten ?


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

Glaube N aktiviert es. Guck einfach mal ins Steuerungsmenü, da stehen alle Sachen da^^


----------



## .::ASDF::. (5. März 2011)

Mit "N" für Nanovision. Ich find das funktioniert fast auch so wie ein Wallhack dazu noch das Frühwarnsystem und man weiß immer wann man in Gefahr ist.


----------



## Bu11et (5. März 2011)

Ich find die Nanovision genial . Dummer weise vergess ich die in bestimmten Mommenten zu aktivieren. Und das mit den Hologram funzt betens bei Crash Site .


----------



## VNSR (5. März 2011)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Mit "N" für Nanovision. Ich find das funktioniert fast auch so wie ein Wallhack dazu noch das Frühwarnsystem und man weiß immer wann man in Gefahr ist.


 
Ein Wallhack ist ein Hack durch den man befähigt wird Gegner durch Wände zu sehen, was hier nicht der Fall ist. Natürlich siehst du den Gegner mit der NVision früher, aber ihn als Hack zu betrachten ist etwas hart. Ich verwende ihn, um insbesondere Sniper und getarnte Gegner aufzuspüren.

Im Großen und Ganzen kann man Crysis jedoch als ein Spiel sehen, wo jeder die gleichen "Cheats" zu Verfügung hat. Aber wer dann auch noch meint "richtige" Cheats gebrauchen zu müssen, zeigt sich als totalen Noob.



Jefim schrieb:


> Ich find die Nanovision genial . Dummer weise vergess ich die in bestimmten Mommenten zu aktivieren. Und das mit den Hologram funzt betens bei Crash Site .


 
Sehe ich auch so. Ich lach mich immer schlapp wenn die Gegner wie wild auf den einballern und sich wundern warum der immer noch geradeaus in ins Nichts läuft xD. Dann ploppt erst mal das Fragezeichen über ihren Kopf auf und dann der Headshot^^. Ich saß letztens im Stealthmodus direkt neben einem gegnerischen Sniper und hab mein Holo losgeschickt, der dann einfach vom Hochhaus runter gelatscht ist...und wie der Gegner dann geguckt hat war zum Brüllen. So konnte ich ihm dann mit nem breiten Grinsen das Genick brechen xD.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. März 2011)

Ich lasse jetzt hier mal meinem Frust raus:
Ich bin kein Crysis Fan , ich habe das erste spiel nie gespielt und auch sonst wusste ich nur das Crysis eine Grafik Referenz ist.

Nun hat uns der liebe Publisher doch noch eine Demo für den pc gegeben , eine billig Importierte , aber eine Demo ( Start drücken / Auto Aim).

Nun downloade ich mir am Mittwoch auf Chip die 1,5 GB und installiere das Spiel nach 3 System abstürzen erfolgreich.
Bis hierhin lief alles gut ( von meinem Dauer Windows Problem das er keine Verknüpfung nach einer Installation erstellt mal abgesehen)

Nun starte ich also um 15:55 am donnerstag die Demo um mir endlich einen Überblick machen zu können.

Dachte ich, ich habe keinen Account also erstell ich mir einen - gesagt getan Name . Email und PW eingegeben. "Creating Account "
1 Stunde ...
2 Stunden ...
3 Stunden ...
Bis um 24 Uhr - Wutanfall 
Neustart - alles - Demo wider gestartet nichmal probiert und angelassen.

12 Uhr am Freitag im Kunst Unterricht mit meinem iPhone ein Account auf MYcrysis gemacht - Namen gesichert - und gehofft das es wenn ich abends um 20 Uhr wider komme endlich klappt. 

Nach der Schule mit zum freund , Demo auf nem Stick und installiert.
Gebe meine Daten ein und er sagt ich habe kein Internet Blablabla.
Klar, wider wutanfall ....

ZWANZIG UHR FREITAG : 
Demo lief seit 20 Stunden , mache den PC an und siehe da Creating Account.

Ich nahm also meine Tastatur und zerschlug meinen Monitor + 150€ headset .
Ich gehe ins Forum und Flame hier rum das es nicht geht , anscheinend haben mehrere das Problem.
Einer sagt ich soll bis mitternacht warten also getan und weder Account machen noch Anmelden funtkioniert.

Nebenstory : 
Mein Freund der sich synchron zu mir eingeloggt hat ( ACC machen + anmelden ) hat insgesamt anstatt 32 Stunden nur 5 Minuten gebraucht.

Back zum Problem :

ICH BIN EINFACH ******* SAUER , DASS DIE DAS JETZT  3 TAGE NACH DEMO RELEASE IMMERNOCH NICHT HINBEKOMMEN HABEN !!! 
WAS MACHEN DIE DENN DA ?


----------



## hamst0r (5. März 2011)

Ich denke mehrmals versuchen bringt mehr als 20 Stunden durchlaufen zu lassen.
Auf der myCrysis Seite habe ich mit Firebug mal angesehen was so passiert, da kam teilweise nach Sekunden "504 Gateway Timeout" und da sie keinen Fehlerbericht drin haben, würde durchgängig "creaing account" angezeigt werden, obwohl nichts mehr passiert.
Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber falls ich es richtig gesehen habe, müsste es so sein.
Da gibts doch keine Tickets, die nacheinander abgebaut werden, oder?


----------



## Star_KillA (5. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der myCrysis Seite habe ich mit Firebug mal angesehen was so passiert, da kam teilweise nach Sekunden "504 Gateway Timeout" und da sie keinen Fehlerbericht drin haben, würde durchgängig "creaing account" angezeigt werden, obwohl nichts mehr passiert.
> Da gibts doch keine Tickets, die nacheinander abgebaut werden, oder?


 
Was ist firebug ?
Das mit dem Gateway Timeout kann aber auch stimmen , danke 
Ich bin davon ausgegangen also das mit dem Tickets ......


----------



## Kaki008 (5. März 2011)

@ nyso.
Interessante Doku 
Auch wennn ich kein Cheater bin.

Naja genug mit OT


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

YouTube - angry german kid

Es gibt ihn wirklich

Sorry, aber wer wegen sowas seinen Moni etc. zerstört, der sollte sich echt mal ein paar Gedanken machen
Das man sich über sowas aufregt kann ich ja verstehen, aber deswegen gleich seine teuren Geräte zu zerstöre?


----------



## Kaki008 (5. März 2011)

Ich will ja jetzt nix sagen.
Aber der so einer  war mal bei uns auf dem Gymnasium. =D=D=D=D
Aber nur nen halbes jahr , dann ist er geflogen. 
Weitere Details werde ich hier nicht public sagen.

Greetz


----------



## Eiche (5. März 2011)

komisch bei allen die ich kenne dauerte es nur 10 min nach 2-3 anläufen
aber die websiete ist echt überfordert


----------



## Deimos (5. März 2011)

Da es wenig Sinn macht,  dass es _*noch *_einen Crysis 2- Thread gibt, stell ich das mal hier rein:

IGN hat offenbar mit Crytek-Entwickler Nathan Camarillo gesprochen, welcher *bestätigt, dass DX11 in Crysis 2 enthalten sein wird*. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens Crytek wird bald folgen.

Bezüglich den mageren Grafikoptionen warte der Entwickler aktuell noch das Feed-back zur Demo ab, um allfällige Änderungen in die Vollversion einfliessen zu lassen.

Quelle: Gamona.de

Eine erfreuliche Neuigkeit, wie ich finde. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die Schnittstelle nicht nur für mehr Geschwindigkeit, sondern auch für bessere Grafik sorgen wird.
Ich bin weiter gespannt, wie die offizielle Stellungnahme ausschauen wird.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Ich hab ma ne kurze Frage: In dieser News zu der Demo in der so "Tweaks" drin stehen wie Blur abschalten und so, was macht da der Eintrag FOV oder Field of View? Was bringt mir im Spiel ein verändertes Sichtfeld?


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. März 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Da es wenig Sinn macht,  dass es _*noch *_einen Crysis 2- Thread gibt, stell ich das mal hier rein:
> 
> IGN hat offenbar mit Crytek-Entwickler Nathan Camarillo gesprochen, welcher *bestätigt, dass DX11 in Crysis 2 enthalten sein wird*. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens Crytek wird bald folgen.
> 
> ...


 
Das es enthalten sein wird stand für mich außer Frage ,aber ob es eben zu Release dabei sein wird ist entscheidend. Ich hoffe es ganz sehr!


----------



## Rizzard (5. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne kurze Frage: In dieser News zu der Demo in der so "Tweaks" drin stehen wie Blur abschalten und so, was macht da der Eintrag FOV oder Field of View? Was bringt mir im Spiel ein verändertes Sichtfeld?



Exakt, eine erhöhter FOV-Wert kann dein Sichtfeld vergrößern.




Deimos schrieb:


> IGN hat offenbar mit Crytek-Entwickler Nathan Camarillo gesprochen, welcher *bestätigt, dass DX11 in Crysis 2 enthalten sein wird*. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens Crytek wird bald folgen.
> 
> Bezüglich den mageren Grafikoptionen warte der Entwickler aktuell noch das Feed-back zur Demo ab, um allfällige Änderungen in der Vollversion einfliessen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich ja gespannt was letzt endlich bei raus kommt. Aber wenn Camarillo schon DX11 bestätigt hat, müsste das doch fix sein.
Weiter interessant dürften dann noch die Grafikoptionen sein, die am Ende in der Vollversion stehen.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Bezüglich den mageren Grafikoptionen warte der Entwickler aktuell noch das Feed-back zur Demo ab, um allfällige Änderungen in die Vollversion einfliessen zu lassen.




Da sollten die sich dann aber ma besser ein bissel beeilen. Vielleicht schaffen dies aber als Krönung auch noch, den Releasetermin zu versemmeln. Wundern würds mich auch nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Deimos (5. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne kurze Frage: In dieser News zu der Demo in der so "Tweaks" drin stehen wie Blur abschalten und so, was macht da der Eintrag FOV oder Field of View? Was bringt mir im Spiel ein verändertes Sichtfeld?


 
Du hast dann, je nach Einstellung, ein grösseres Sichtfeld und siehst mehr. Auf den Konsolen wird das FOV jeweils relativ tief eingestellt, da so natürlich auch weniger dargestellt werden muss => ressourcenschonender.

Hier ein Beispiel, glaube ist FC2:
- Default FOV
- Editet FOV


EDIT:


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen dies aber als Krönung auch noch, den Releasetermin zu versemmeln



Weisst du was? Das wär mir persönlich fast lieber, als eine unfertige Konsolenversion zu spielen...

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Hmm, naja werd ich wohl mal einfach ausprobieren müssen, leider hats ja gestern mein Internet zerlegt..


----------



## Bull56 (5. März 2011)

ich habe hier schon vernünftiges gemacht. unter anderem für crysis - sowas nennt sich dann mods!

und das werde ich für crysis 2 auch wieder machen da kein spiel perfekt ist


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. März 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Weisst du was? Das wär mir persönlich fast lieber, als eine unfertige Konsolenversion zu spielen...
> 
> Grüsse,
> Deimos



Weißt du was? Mir gehts genau so.


----------



## Shooter (5. März 2011)

Also ob das nun eine fertige oder unfertige Konsolenportierung ist. 
Es bleibt immer noch ne Originale Konsolenportierung. Einziger Unterschied man spielt es mit Maus + Tastatur und DX 11.


----------



## joraku (5. März 2011)

Naja, ob mit oder ohne DX11 wird sich zeigen, ne?


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2011)

Alter, ist ne Demo ne Beta oder warum warten die das Feedback ab? Dass Aimhilfen und beschränkte Grafikeinstellungen nicht gut bei PC'lern ankommen war jawohl vorher klar. Und die schlechte, "konsolige" Grafik (im Vergleich zum Vorgänger) ist für mich auch enttäuschend, aber die Grafikqualität ist Cryteks Entscheidung. Wenn sie gerne den guten Ruf als Technologieführer loswerden wollen, bitte. Ich reg mich nicht drüber auf.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Während des Spielens fällt einem die nicht so wahnsinnig tolle Grafik eh nicht auf, mir zumindest nicht. Kann auch daran liegen das ich mich nicht darauf konzentriere die Grafik zu bewundern sondern darauf, meine Feinde zu eliminieren. 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den GeForce Treibern aus? Bringt es mir Leistungstechnisch einen Vorteil wenn ich meinen angestaubten 260.99 Treiber erneuere? Denn für nur DX9 finde ich die Performance schon recht schlecht, an Downsampling brauch ich gar nicht erst denken, selbst bei 2100x1313 gehts schon teilweise unter 30 FPS.


----------



## thysol (5. März 2011)

GeForce.com - Get the Most Out of Your GPU

Koennte euch interessieren. Soweit ich weiss die ersten Crysis 2 benchmarks. Ich habe jetzt aber kein Bock eine User News zu machen. Vielleicht will das ja ein anderer machen.


----------



## Deimos (5. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> GeForce.com - Get the Most Out of Your GPU
> 
> Koennte euch interessieren. Soweit ich weiss die ersten Crysis 2 benchmarks. Ich habe jetzt aber kein Bock eine User News zu machen. Vielleicht will das ja ein anderer machen.


 
Ich glaube, das wurde bereits schonmal irgendwo gepostet. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar auf der Main.

EDIT

Gefunden: Artikel

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Domowoi (5. März 2011)

Aber sicher bringt es ein neuerer Treiber.

Um ehrlich zu sein ich finde die Grafik nicht schlecht allerdings weit zu wenig für ein Crysis. Und das Konsolenportierte Menü find ich ja schon wieder grausig. Wenn man nach dem ersten Start des Spiels erstmal aufgefordert wird "Start" zu drücken.... (hat inzwischen jemand auf seiner Tastatur die "Start" Taste gefunden?)


----------



## Shooter (5. März 2011)

Was aber richtig auffält..... 

Ich hab das dumme Gefühl das eine menge Leute in der Demo mit nem Gamepad zocken. 

Ziehlen und zack Headshot.... das fällt übelst auf.


----------



## thysol (5. März 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wurde bereits schonmal irgendwo gepostet. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar auf der Main.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich Idiot.


----------



## Bull56 (5. März 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXdxCrIyYbw


----------



## Shooter (5. März 2011)

Und Bull56 

Hast du wieder gut gemacht deinen Cheat


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Weisst du was? Das wär mir persönlich fast lieber, als eine unfertige Konsolenversion zu spielen...
> 
> Grüsse,
> Deimos


 

Kann ich nachvollziehen!


----------



## Deimos (5. März 2011)

@Bull56

Auch über Leute wie dich gibts eine News: Cheater verderben Multiplayerspass 

Was ist eigentlich die Motivation, anderen den Spielspass zu verderben?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Shooter (5. März 2011)

Mich ärgert es nicht. 

Mir war bewusst das es auf dem PC in sehr kurze Zeit Cheater/Hacker gibt. 
Das ist nunmal der ganz große entscheidene Nachteil beim PC! 

Es nützt mir nichts wenn ich einen 1400€ PC habe und Spiele alle trotzdem Cheater verseucht sind.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

Der einzige Vorteil, vielleicht hauen die ganzen Cheat-Kiddies bei Bad Company 2 jetzt ab und zocken den MP von Crysis 2. Denn, dass is ja cool wie sau und uncut.


----------



## Shooter (5. März 2011)

Nö. 

Cheater wird es immer aufm PC geben.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. März 2011)

@Deimos  Er hat wohl nichts besseres zu tun.

@Bull56 Verstehst du es nicht?! Niemand will hier Videos von Cheats oder Hacks sehen!


----------



## Antonio (5. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Cheater wird es immer aufm PC geben.


 
Und Consolen nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Dum_Dum (5. März 2011)

wen's interessiert, hier mal die Waffen im Crysis 2:

SMGs:
Feline - MP
K-Volt - Taserartige MP, die den Nanosuit stört, ist aber nichttödlich

Sturmgewehre:
SCAR - das bekannte Gewehr aus dem ersten Teil (in der Demo)
Grendel - schweres, präzises Burst-Fire Sturmgewehr (ähnlich wie die echte SCAR SSR)
Scarab

Sniper:
DSG-1 - Sniper bekannt aus Crysis 1 (in der Demo)
M2014 Gauss - Gaussgewehr [jaa!]


Schrotflinten:
Jackal - vollautomatisches Schrotgewehr (6er Magazin) (in der Demo)
Marshal - Pumpgun

Heavy:
Mk60 - leichtes MG (Demo)
X43 Mike (Mikrowellenwaffe oder so)
L-TAG - Granatwerfer

Pistolen:
M12 Nova (Demo)
Hammer
Majestic

Sonstiges:
Splitter- und Blendgranate (Demo)
C4
JAW - Raketenwerfer
ein schweres MG auf Stativ (in den MP-Karten), abnehmbar (Demo)

Quellen: die Weapons Focuses auf mycrysis.com, die Awards in der Demo, das Waffen-Video von der EA Community Challenge Crysis 2 - Multiplayer Progression Part 2: The Weapons
Hier nochmal das Waffen-Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y52_JvH7lVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ingame heiße ich übrigens logindoesntwork, weil mein Login immer noch nicht funzt


----------



## Bu11et (5. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> @Deimos  Er hat wohl nichts besseres zu tun.
> 
> @Bull56 Verstehst du es nicht?! Niemand will hier Videos von Cheats oder Hacks sehen!


 

Genau das versuch ich ihn die ganze zeit klar zu machen . Aber soll er ruihig weiter sich Freunde machen .


----------



## tschenneck (5. März 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Genau das versuch ich ihn die ganze zeit klar zu machen . Aber soll er ruihig weiter sich Freunde machen .


 
Cheater sind einfach mal das letzte, wie kann man so dumm sein?

Wo ist bitte das Erfolgserlebnis wenn man sich seinen Rang durch dämlich Codes "erspielt" und auch noch anderen das Spiel verdirbt?


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

Zumal in dem Video nach nicht mal einer Minute alle bis auf einen weg waren, und sogar das eigene Teammitglied auf ihn schoss. Wieso macht man sowas, ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen.
Spaß kann es jedenfalls nicht sein, es sei denn man hat eine gewaltige sadistische Ader. Leute die ihre eigenen Töchter im Keller einsperren und mit denen Kinder machen, haben sicher auch am Cheaten spaß


----------



## Flitzpiepe (5. März 2011)

Wird der MP eigentlich auf 12 Spieler beschränkt sein? Ist zu wenig.  Größere Karten und mehr Spieler


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Zumal in dem Video nach nicht mal einer Minute alle bis auf einen weg waren, und sogar das eigene Teammitglied auf ihn schoss. Wieso macht man sowas, ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen.
> Spaß kann es jedenfalls nicht sein, es sei denn man hat eine gewaltige sadistische Ader. Leute die ihre eigenen Töchter im Keller einsperren und mit denen Kinder machen, haben sicher auch am Cheaten spaß


 
Laßt ihn doch einfach. Wenn neue Videos oder so von ihm kommen einfach nicht mehr darauf antworten oder reagieren/aufregen. Irgendwann vergeht ihm schon die Lust.


----------



## Gerry (6. März 2011)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Wird der MP eigentlich auf 12 Spieler beschränkt sein? Ist zu wenig.  Größere Karten und mehr Spieler


 
...und wo bleibt die bessere PC-Grafik!? Das was uns hier präsentiert wird, ist allerhöchstens gehobener Durchschnitt. Im Vergleich zu BF-BC2 einfach lächerlich, wenn man sich noch einmal die ganzen Aussagen von Crytek vor Augen führt. 

Zielhilfe, Grafikeinstellungen, vorläufig(?) nur DX9. Crytek hat uns alle verkohlt und schweigt jetzt brav vor dem Release... 

Meine Vorbestellung ist storniert. Jetzt müssen mich Tests und wohl auch Patches überzeugen.

IMHO ganz klar: EPIC FAIL. Crytek!


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Was redet ihr hier dauernd von Zielhilfe. 
Ich hab im ganzen Spiel keine Einstellung dafür gesehen.
Zudem ist es ja nur eine Demo, auch wenn ich weiß, dass sich bis zu Final vermutlich rein garnix ändern wird..


----------



## hempsmoker (6. März 2011)

Dann schau noch mal genau in die Optionen, da wirst du es finden.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Naja, ich bin so schlecht, da is es egal ob das eingeschaltet oder ausgeschaltet is...


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2011)

Ja, aber vielleicht bist du nur so schlecht, weil die anderen das Ding eingeschaltet haben. Oder was auch immer sonst...


----------



## hamst0r (6. März 2011)

Hat irgendjemand von Crytek nicht gesagt, dass die Zielhilfe bei Maus/Tastatur nichts bringt und für die Leute mit Xbox Controller ist?


----------



## Star_KillA (6. März 2011)

Ich kann damit schön Aimbot Like spielen


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Ist doch alles nicht so schlimm, man gewöhnt sich dran das man alle 20 Sekunden ned Headshot verpasst kriegt oder noch besser... um die Ecke rum....


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand von Crytek nicht gesagt, dass die Zielhilfe bei Maus/Tastatur nichts bringt und für die Leute mit Xbox Controller ist?



Spricht ja nix dagegen, einfach nen Xbox Controller anzuschließen, oder? Dann kann ich die "Vorzüge" der Zielhilfe auch am PC nutzen.


----------



## joraku (6. März 2011)

Mir kommt es so vor, als trifft man (wenn man Maus Tastatur spielt) besser wennn die Zielhilfe auf "an" steht.

Wie ich mich gefreut habe als ich diese Einstellung in den Optionen gesehen habe.  Meine Güte - gibts dann später auch ganz offiziell einen DLC mit dem man Cheats im Mulitplayer aktivieren kann, oder was? 
Die sollen dieses ach so tolle Feature doch bitte wieder aus der PC Version verbannen.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (6. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> ...und wo bleibt die bessere PC-Grafik!? Das was uns hier präsentiert wird, ist allerhöchstens gehobener Durchschnitt. Im Vergleich zu BF-BC2 einfach lächerlich, wenn man sich noch einmal die ganzen Aussagen von Crytek vor Augen führt.
> 
> Zielhilfe, Grafikeinstellungen, vorläufig(?) nur DX9. Crytek hat uns alle verkohlt und schweigt jetzt brav vor dem Release...
> 
> ...



Also ich hoffe doch stark, daß die Grafik der PC Version besser sein wird im Hauptspiel (PC hat mehr Leistungsreserven nach Crytek, also werden die die auch nutzen). Ich finde die Karten zu klein und zu wenig Spieler und überhaupt ist mir das alles zu eng. Das sieht mir alles zu stark nach Unreal Tournament aus. Damit konnte man Spieler `99 vorm Ofen hervor locken, aber doch nicht mehr heutzutage. Sogar die Maps in Q3A sind da größer  Ich glaube ich probiere da lieber Homefront aus. Und vor allem die Aussage, daß das Setting mit den Aliens in NY erwachsener sein soll, als in Crysis 1 (Korea gegen USA mit Alienlandung) ist wohl der absolute Witz und absolut ausgelutscht. Daß man von Crytek nichts mehr zu den Vorwürfen hört vor Release ist kein gutes Zeichen....


----------



## Shooter (6. März 2011)

So manche Karten aus CoD sind größer als die in Crysis


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. März 2011)

In cod wird gerne gecampt und dass nicht zu knapp , bei 12 Mann ist die map ok wenn nicht schon zugroß es fehlt sich hinlegen und wo bitte ist die inszenierung von frags,mensch es muss mehr unreal tournament rein,große spielfigur schnelle bewegung und splatter.Schön wärs 
nicht vergessen autoaim abschalten


----------



## cortez91 (6. März 2011)

Also ich kann von der Demo nicht genug bekommen! Viele sind ja absolut enttäuscht, aber mir gefällt einfach alles ziemlich gut, die Grafik, die Waffen, der neue Nanosuit, das Rangsystem mit den Upgrades...

Ich hab mir jetzt eine Custom Class erstellt, mit dem schweren Maschinengewehr mit Reflexvisier, das haut ordentlich weg! Die Verbindung Cloak + Nanovision ist unschlagbar, damit hab ich schon einige Killserien gelandet! Es macht einfach unheimlich Spaß, ich kanns kaum erwarten auf mehr Maps zu spielen!     (Mein nick ist da übrigens der gleiche wie hier, cortez91  )

Wie kann man eigentlich ingame chatten? Hab vorhin das erste mal gesehen, dass jemand ingame was geschrieben hat! Ist anscheinend relativ gut versteckt, was auch gut so ist, mir gehen diese Möchtegerns in Crysis Wars auf den Geist, die nach jedem Kill "noob, go play somewhere else" rumprollen müssen...




byaliar schrieb:


> In cod wird gerne gecampt und dass nicht zu knapp , bei 12 Mann ist die map ok wenn nicht schon zugroß es fehlt sich hinlegen und wo bitte ist die inszenierung von frags,mensch es muss mehr unreal tournament rein,große spielfigur schnelle bewegung und splatter.Schön wärs
> nicht vergessen autoaim abschalten




Dass die Hinlegefunktion fehlt, tut dem Mehrspielermodus aber nur gut. In Crysis Wars nervt es einfach unendlich, dass sich die Leute immer auf den Boden schmeißen, sobald sie einen sehen und dann praktisch nicht mehr zu treffen sind. 

Und die Autoaim Funktion im Menü hat übrigens keinerlei Effekt, wenn das Spiel mit der Maus gespielt wird


----------



## Hübie (6. März 2011)

lol. Ja gibt halt überall schlechte Verlierer  Hast du mal T, U, Y oder Z probiert? Sind ja so die üblichen Tasten.
Ich mach die Demo net mehr an. Warte nun einfach auf die full und schau dann.

LG Hübie


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. März 2011)

is doch gut, dass hinlegen fehlt. so kommen diese ganzen kleinen drecks dauercamper nich auf die idee sich schön versteckt in ne ecke zu legen.

vorhin waren auf der einen map auch n par, die meinsten, dass campen geil is...tja, war wol nix. die findet man momentan alle noch. bin bloß mal gespannt, ob wirklich die ganzen cheater dann zu crysis schwappen. deshalb werd ichs mir auch nich vorbestellen. sollte es so kommen, wars das mit C2 MP


----------



## crusher345 (6. März 2011)

But if anything, the final product will be much better. The demo is a 360 ported demo. It was never meant for PC to get a demo, but there was high demand, so the demo was ported. The ACTUAL GAME and final product Crysis 2 is built from ground up on ALL platforms where the PC has all the features you'd expect in a PC game.

Quelle: MyCrysis - Discussions

Es war niemals eine Crysis 2 Demo für PC geplant. Aufgrund des hohen Drucks der PC-Spieler
wurde schnell die XBOX 360 Demo auf den PC geportet. Das heißt, sie repräsentiert nicht das Endprodukt, da alle Versionen einzeln entwickelt wurden.

Ich sag nur: Press Start


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Jaja, was Crytek sagt is eine Sache, was dann am Ende dabei raus kommt aber ne ganz andere..


----------



## Xrais (6. März 2011)

hört sich eher danach an als wollte man den pclern nicht vorher schon zeigen wie kacke die version ist , der leak soll ja genauso ausgesehen haben


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. März 2011)

crusher345 schrieb:
			
		

> But if anything, the final product will be much better. The demo is a 360 ported demo. It was never meant for PC to get a demo, but there was high demand, so the demo was ported. The ACTUAL GAME and final product Crysis 2 is built from ground up on ALL platforms where the PC has all the features you'd expect in a PC game.
> 
> Quelle: MyCrysis - Discussions
> 
> ...



Das klingt einerseits gut, da die MP Demo anscheinend nicht das Endprodukt repräsentiert, aber andererseits ist es schon traurig, dass Crytek keine PC Demo geplant hatte. 
Ich hoffe, dass Crytek nicht komplett auf den Konsolenzug aufgesprungen ist.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Hat nicht irgendeiner mal von Crytek gesagt: "Alles was auf Konsolen nicht funktioniert fliegt raus!"?


----------



## Rambomaster (6. März 2011)

Hmm bei mir hat bis jetzt das einloggen immer funktioniert, ausser heute seit ca. ner stunde läuft gar nix mehr. Ich habe mich heute schon ein paar mal ohne Probleme eingeloggt und auch gespielt, aber jetzt geht nichts mehr. Hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit dem einloggen?


----------



## Antonio (6. März 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> Also ich kann von der Demo nicht genug bekommen! Viele sind ja absolut enttäuscht, aber mir gefällt einfach alles ziemlich gut, die Grafik, die Waffen, der neue Nanosuit, das Rangsystem mit den Upgrades...
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt eine Custom Class erstellt, mit dem schweren Maschinengewehr mit Reflexvisier, das haut ordentlich weg! Die Verbindung Cloak + Nanovision ist unschlagbar, damit hab ich schon einige Killserien gelandet! Es macht einfach unheimlich Spaß, ich kanns kaum erwarten auf mehr Maps zu spielen!     (Mein nick ist da übrigens der gleiche wie hier, cortez91  )
> 
> ...


 
Auf Z ist der chat für alle Team chat weis ich net aber kannst auch in den einstellungen gucken


----------



## joraku (6. März 2011)

@ghostadmin: Wie meinst du das? / Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. März 2011)

so meine Bestellung ist auch erstmal Storniert.Ich werde dan wohl erst ein paar Tests abwarten um mir eine meinung zu bilden, aber die Demo ob jetzt von der 360 übernomen oder nicht hat mir ziehmlich die Laune vermiest.
EPIC FAIL CRYTEK(so jetzt hab ichs auch gesagt xD)

MFG


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2011)

Ich glaub auch, warten is besser als vorbestellen. Sonst is das geheule noch größer als jetzt...


----------



## -Eazy- (6. März 2011)

Es gibt ein Statement von Crytek 

Siehe hier: MyCrysis

Ist eine portierte Version von der XBOX360 für den PC, wegen der vielen Anfragen für eine PC Demo.
Dass heißt die PC Version wird total anders aussehen als die portierte Demo.

MfG -Eazy-


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. März 2011)

Wie sah eigentlich die geleakte Beta aus, das war ja eine unfertige pc version ergo müsste man dort einen signifikanten Unterschied im menü sehen
Ich hab die nie zu gesicht bekommen wäre toll wen jemand das genauer erläutern könnte.

MFG


----------



## proxygyn (6. März 2011)

Jetzt bringt endlich mal wieder ein Herstller eine Demo und dann ists auch nicht recht. 
Ich werde das Spiel weiter beobachten. Am Releasetag hät ichs mir so oder so nicht gekauft.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. März 2011)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sah eigentlich die geleakte Beta aus, das war ja eine unfertige pc version ergo müsste man dort einen signifikanten Unterschied im menü sehen
> Ich hab die nie zu gesicht bekommen wäre toll wen jemand das genauer erläutern könnte.
> 
> MFG



Sign !


----------



## -Eazy- (6. März 2011)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wie sah eigentlich die geleakte Beta aus, das war ja eine unfertige pc version ergo müsste man dort einen signifikanten Unterschied im menü sehen
> Ich hab die nie zu gesicht bekommen wäre toll wen jemand das genauer erläutern könnte.
> 
> MFG


 
Ich hab mir paar Videos des Leaks angeschaut und die Menüs waren identisch, laut Crytek warte man auf Feedback wegen dem Grafik Menü,da man ja nur Gamer,Advanced und Hardcore wählen kann.
Je nach positiver oder negativem Feedback wird dass Grafik Menü geändert also,dass man mehrere Optionen hat zum Einstellen z.B: 

Shader Qualität = Niedrig/Mittel/Hoch,
Antialiasing = 2x,4x,6x,8x...
Wasser Qualität = Niedrig/Mittel/Hoch
usw.

MfG -Eazy-


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. März 2011)

OK das mit der Grafik ist warscheinlich echt ne Ausrede das sie es für die Konsolen so simpel wie möglich machen wollten.(ist jetzt eine Interpretation meinerseits)
Aber wenn der Rest auch so Konsolenportiert aussieht....Fail sowas ändert man nicht in den letzten "Minuten"
Bitte korigiert mich , wenn ich falsche Schlüsse ziehe.

edit: Somal Crytek ja versprochen hatte der Pc Version besondere Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken.


----------



## Gerry (7. März 2011)

crusher345 schrieb:


> But if anything, the final product will be much better. The demo is a 360 ported demo. It was never meant for PC to get a demo, but there was high demand, so the demo was ported. The ACTUAL GAME and final product Crysis 2 is built from ground up on ALL platforms where the PC has all the features you'd expect in a PC game.
> 
> Quelle: MyCrysis - Discussions
> 
> ...


 
Wie gerne würde ich das alles glauben, aber:

1. Ich habe viele HD-Videos der Leaked-PC-Beta gesehen. Die sahen genauso "dürftig" aus wie die PC-Demo. War das auch nur eine "360-ported"-Version? 
2. In der Final soll es bei diesen lächerlichen 3 Grafik-Grundeinstellungen bleiben.
3. (Vorerst) nur DX9 in der Final.

Dazu erst mal keinerlei Statements von Crytek und das ca. 2 Wochen vor dem Release.
Sollte ich mich wirklich irren bzw. zu misstrauisch sein, würde ich mich sehr freuen, aber dann ist die Informationspolitik von Crytek schlichtweg selbst-geschäftsschädigend.

Schade, schade, wie gerne hätte ich jetzt Geld für eine 560 oder 570 ausgegeben und endlich mal wieder einen Grafik-Blockbuster gespielt. Offensichtlich muss ich aber mit BF-BC2 (IMHO beste Grafik bisher) bis BF3 warten ... oder noch länger...


----------



## nyso (7. März 2011)

Alleine das Crytek nur drei Grafikeinstellungen implementiert und angeblich auf Feedback aus der Community wartet wie wir das finden ist doch lächerlich
Welcher PC-User will das bitteschön? Also hier im PCGHX sicher niemand! Das muss Crytek einfach klar sein, deswegen glaube ich denen das auch nicht!

Außerdem, was soll der Scheiß das nie eine PC-Demo geplant war? Das jetzt als Ausrede bringen ist doch echt traurig! Wieso war eine 360-Demo geplant, aber keine PC-Demo, wenn aber dem PC angeblich besondere Aufmerksamkeit zuteil werden sollte? Die nächste Frechheit!

Dann habe ich gehört, dass es nur DX9, und später DX11 per Patch geben soll. Bin ich mit meiner GTX 275SSC jetzt also gearscht, genau wie alle die eine 260/285/295 haben? Ein Spiel wie Crysis 2 muss einfach DX9, DX10 und DX11 haben. Ich sehe es nicht ein nur mit DX9 zu spielen. Die haben verdammtnochmal wenigstens DX10 einzubauen. Immerhin reichen die 260/275/285 leistungsmäßig problemlos für Hardcoresettings!

Beim Multi hoffe ich bisher noch immer auf die anderen Modi, und vorallem auf größere Maps mit mehr Spielern.

Wie ihr seht, ich bin bisher entäuscht, die Vorbestellung ist gecancelt, und ich werde meine Zeit mit den anderen, vermutlich weit besseren Games diesen Monat verbringen. Gerade diesen Monat kommen so gute Spiele, da muss ich mir das einfach nicht antun. Crysis 2 kaufe ich mir, wenn die oben genannten Punkte nicht behoben werden, irgendwann mal wenn es günstig ist, einfach der Story wegen!


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Alleine das Crytek nur drei Grafikeinstellungen implementiert und angeblich auf Feedback aus der Community wartet wie wir das finden ist doch lächerlich
> Welcher PC-User will das bitteschön? Also hier im PCGHX sicher niemand! Das muss Crytek einfach klar sein, deswegen glaube ich denen das auch nicht!!


 
Dem stimme ich zu.

Und überhaupt, wie soll denn das "Feedback aus der Community" aussehen? Lesen die sich die Foren durch, oder gibts irgendwo auf der Crytek-Heimseite nen Poll zum abstimmen? Wenn ja, hab ichs übersehen. Ich glaub jedenfalls nicht an diese "Feedbacksache". 

Wieder ne weiter Mär aus dem Crysisuniversum!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (7. März 2011)

Alleine die ganze Aktion ist schon eine Farce für sich. Bei aller Liebe, Grafik ist nicht alles, dass weiß ich auch. Aber es handelt sich hier um Crytek. 3 Grafikprofile. DX11 Patch (maybe) zum Release oder später. Egal was noch kommt, der Fisch ist bereits geputzt und das Vetrauen zerstört.


----------



## Soulja110 (7. März 2011)

gibts jetzt eigentlich irgendwo schon nen paar benchmarks anhand der mp demo? ok dx9 ist jetzt nicht sooo representativ aber interessieren würds mich schon mal...


----------



## Antonio (7. März 2011)

Da hat sich wohl CryteK Ins eigene bein geschossen


----------



## joraku (7. März 2011)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> gibts jetzt eigentlich irgendwo schon nen paar benchmarks anhand der mp demo? ok dx9 ist jetzt nicht sooo representativ aber interessieren würds mich schon mal...


 
Ich brauch mit den drei Grafikprofilen keine Benchmarks.
Ich kann's auf Hardcore zocken, ist flüssig (min FPS:30) GTX 460 (leicht oc).

Bei den anderen Einstellungen habe ich seltsamerweise einen Framelock bei 60FPS beobachtet, obwohl laut Einstellungen Vsync aus war.


----------



## Hübie (7. März 2011)

Muss aber an deinem System liegen. Ich hab öfter 100fps...vllt. ein Profil??


----------



## Bull56 (7. März 2011)

die geleakte version sieht genauso ******** aus wie die demo und die einstellungsoptionen sind genauso marger wie die der demo! 
immerhin kann man bei der leaked eine system.cfg einbinden um ein bisschen was zu ändern, dann sieht auch ganz super aus 

aber hoffentlich wird die final vernünftig....

was crytek sagt ist wurst-publisher und geldgeber ist immernoch electronic arts! wenn die sagen es gibt keine PC-Version dann gibt es keine usw...


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. März 2011)

also ich hab grad mein neues mag bekommen und unter vorbehalt sag ich schonmal, dass die grafik recht ordentlichs ein soll. und auch der rest des spiels -mit ausnahme von ein par fehlern- supi zu seins cheint.
aber erstmal unter vorbehalt, weil ich den test noch nicht komplett gelesen habe.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (7. März 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> also ich hab grad mein neues mag bekommen und unter vorbehalt sag ich schonmal, dass die grafik recht ordentlichs ein soll. und auch der rest des spiels -mit ausnahme von ein par fehlern- supi zu seins cheint.
> aber erstmal unter vorbehalt, weil ich den test noch nicht komplett gelesen habe.



Was den für´n Mag? Halt uns mal auf den laufenden was da steht. Ich kann und WILL es einfach noch nicht glauben das Crytek uns PC´ler so verarscht.


----------



## Bull56 (7. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Was den für´n Mag? Halt uns mal auf den laufenden was da steht. Ich kann und WILL es einfach noch nicht glauben das Crytek uns PC´ler so verarscht.


 
nicht crytek!ea-games!

in der neuen PCGH soll doch auch nen test drin sein!?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (7. März 2011)

Wahrscheinlich nur in der DVD-Ausgabe.


----------



## Rizzard (7. März 2011)

Ob wohl Crysis 2 wieder ein Benchmark-Tool dabei hat?

Ich schätze mal nicht.


----------



## Dum_Dum (7. März 2011)

konnte sich eigentlich jemand mit dem MyCrysis- oder EA-Master-Konto in der Demo anmelden? Bei mir geht das nämlich nicht, aber beide Namen sind auch gesperrt Kann es sein, dass gar nichts aus der Demo übernommen werden soll und man deswegen einen neuen Demo-Acc. machen soll?


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> nicht crytek!ea-games!


 
Is doch kaXX-egal. Wenn die Loser sich nicht gegen den Publisher durchsetzten können und so ne gequirlte ScheiXe abliefern, sind sie selbst drann schuld.


----------



## Dum_Dum (7. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Is doch kaXX-egal. Wenn die Loser sich nicht gegen den Publisher durchsetzten können und so ne gequirlte ScheiXe abliefern, sind sie selbst drann schuld.


 
wer das Geld hat, bestimmt die Musik. Und das Geld hat nunmal der Publisher


----------



## hempsmoker (7. März 2011)

Dum_Dum schrieb:
			
		

> konnte sich eigentlich jemand mit dem MyCrysis- oder EA-Master-Konto in der Demo anmelden? Bei mir geht das nämlich nicht, aber beide Namen sind auch gesperrt Kann es sein, dass gar nichts aus der Demo übernommen werden soll und man deswegen einen neuen Demo-Acc. machen soll?



Mein EA-ACCOUNT hat funktioniert. Probiere damit.


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ist die Benchmarkfunktion Teil der Engine. Der "-devmode" ist auch dabei. Hab´ mal nach Reaktionen auf die geleakte Beta gesucht, scheint der alten Engine recht ähnlich zu sein.
MfG


----------



## FaStMinD85 (7. März 2011)

Mahlzeug...hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die erkämpften Rankings aus der Demo in die Final übernommen werden?


----------



## Dum_Dum (7. März 2011)

FaStMinD85 schrieb:


> Mahlzeug...hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die erkämpften Rankings aus der Demo in die Final übernommen werden?



Ich glaube nicht, es ist ja keine vollständige Version... Aber es dauert ja sowieso nicht soo lange bis Rang 10, außerdem hast du in der Final ja viel mehr Waffen zur Auswahl, da macht das leveln mehr Spaß


----------



## FaStMinD85 (7. März 2011)

Dum_Dum schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, es ist ja keine vollständige Version... Aber es dauert ja sowieso nicht soo lange bis Rang 10, außerdem hast du in der Final ja viel mehr Waffen zur Auswahl, da macht das leveln mehr Spaß


 
Hmm...schade...dann brauch ich ja die Skill Assessments garni weiter machen, das is ja dann nur verplemperte Zeit.:/


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2011)

Es ist ja auch noch nicht klar wie lange man braucht bis man das endgültige Level erreicht hat. Vielleicht braucht man dafür so viel XP das es Wochen braucht bis man es erreicht hat, oder das Scoring wird noch verändert, sodass es dann auch länger braucht.


----------



## FaStMinD85 (7. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch noch nicht klar wie lange man braucht bis man das endgültige Level erreicht hat. Vielleicht braucht man dafür so viel XP das es Wochen braucht bis man es erreicht hat, oder das Scoring wird noch verändert, sodass es dann auch länger braucht.


 
Na da...abwarten und Tee trinken.
Bin auf jeden Fall heiß durch die Multiplayerdemo. das ist mal ne interessante Art von "Fast Paste(?)" Multiplayer,hab den Multiplayer in Teil ni gespielt...macht richtig Laune.


----------



## Dum_Dum (7. März 2011)

ich denke schon, dass es bis Rang 50 ne Weile dauert, man braucht von Rang zu Rang deutlich mehr XP. Der fast paced () Multiplayer macht schon Spaß, zumindest bis man ständig von so nem Typen über die Karte gejagt wird und ihn selber nie erwischt


----------



## FaStMinD85 (7. März 2011)

Dum_Dum schrieb:


> ich denke schon, dass es bis Rang 50 ne Weile dauert, man braucht von Rang zu Rang deutlich mehr XP. Der fast paced () Multiplayer macht schon Spaß, zumindest bis man ständig von so nem Typen über die Karte gejagt wird und ihn selber nie erwischt


 
Och das Jagen is grade interessant. mir gehen eher diese Snipercamper auf dem Pavilion auf der Map Skyline auf den Sack...feige sind die nur.  Scheuen den Kampf Mann gegen Mann! 

Sobald man denen im offenen Gelände begegnet werden die Zitterig.


----------



## Snade (7. März 2011)

[Ironie AN]
Also abgesehen von den Cheats die ich hier gleich aufzähle ist der Multiplayer schon spielbar:

Aim Assistance - Aimbot
Nano Vision - Wallhack
Proximity Alarm - Radarhack
Aim Enhance - No Recoil

Unsichtbarkeit spricht für sich und beim Hologram kann ich Crytek nur gratulieren ihr habt nen neuen Cheat entwickelt.

Ist schon toll, wenn jeder zweite Unsichtbar+Nano Vision ist...
[Ironie AUS]

EDIT1: Hatte eines vergessen


----------



## FaStMinD85 (7. März 2011)

Snade schrieb:


> [Ironie AN]
> Also abgesehen von den Cheats die ich hier gleich aufzähle ist der Multiplayer schon spielbar:
> 
> Aim Assistance - Aimbot
> ...



Naja, da werden sich schon genug User aufregen deswegen und es kommt n ordentliches Anticheatsystem in die Final...
Sowas lässt Crytek doch nicht auf sich sitzen!


----------



## Dum_Dum (7. März 2011)

die ganzen Hilfen (Nanosuit!) und das vertikale sind nunmal das, was Crysis ausmacht und von Cod usw. unterscheidet


----------



## Flitzpiepe (7. März 2011)

Oh oh, wenn man sich die Meinungen der Spieler mit Ahnung und Anspruch (damit meine ich uns  ) ansieht, wird wohl zumindest die PC Version floppen wie seiner Zeit Daikatana. Jetzt braucht EA gute Fernsehwerbung, um wenigstens die Casuals dazu zu bewegen, das Spiel zu kaufen. Hoffe dem Duke geht es nicht genauso (obwohl ich arge Befürchtungen habe). Was ist nur in den letzten Jahren passiert? Ehemalige Top-Titel werden - so empfinde ich es - ausgeschlachtet von Publishern für die schnelle Mark. CoD und Crysis sind nur die bekanntesten Beispiele. Wie man den Ruf als innovativer (technisch=Crysis designerisch=CoD) Entwickler verlieren kann. Naja BF3 wird uns trotz nur 4 Klassen sicher nicht enttäuschen *Hoffnungsmodus aus*


----------



## freezee-e (8. März 2011)

lol so habe ich das auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## OliverG73 (8. März 2011)

Bestellung stoniert!


----------



## Gerry (8. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> was crytek sagt ist wurst-publisher und geldgeber ist immernoch electronic arts! wenn die sagen es gibt keine PC-Version dann gibt es keine usw...
> 
> nicht crytek!ea-games!



Da macht es sich ein cheatender und Leaked-Beta saugender "Crytek-Fan" aber sehr einfach. Es geht nicht darum, was EA deiner Meinung nach zulässt, sondern was Crytek in der Vergangenheit offensichtlich wahrheitswidrig behauptet hat.


----------



## Bull56 (8. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Da macht es sich ein cheatender und Leaked-Beta saugender "Crytek-Fan" aber sehr einfach. Es geht nicht darum, was EA deiner Meinung nach zulässt, sondern was Crytek in der Vergangenheit offensichtlich wahrheitswidrig behauptet hat.


 
danke du nomad.

du hast server hostender und mod-erstellender vergessen


----------



## Pokerclock (8. März 2011)

*@Gerry und Bull56*

Ihr beide wechselt bitte auf PN, wenn es hier allzu sehr Offtopic werden sollte.

Und Bull56, du sparst jetzt bitte etwas an deinen vermeintlich aus erster Hand stammenden Aussagen zum Crysis 2 Leak. Hier im Forum sind solche Aussagen und Aktivitäten nach wie vor unerwünscht.

*B2T*


----------



## Rambomaster (8. März 2011)

Ich versteh irgendwie die ganze Aufregung nicht.

Thema "schlechte Grafik":
Die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach für DX9 sehr gut und läuft absolut flüssig. Ich habe noch kein Multiplayer gesehen, der so detailiert ist und trotzdem so flüssig läuft. Klar gibt es matschige Texturen und klar könnte die Grafik hier und da etwas besser sein, aber habt ihr schonmal darauf geachtet, was sich alles so bewegt? Ausserdem geht es beim Multiplayer hauptsächlich darum, dass es flüssig läuft. Ich finde DX9 reicht für Multiplayer voll und ganz.

Thema "kein DX11 bei Release":
So viel ich weiss, sind das bis jetzt nur Gerüchte. Solange nichts von offizieller Seite bestätigt wurde, finde ich es falsch dies als Grund zu nennen um Crysis 2 zum Beispiel nicht zu kaufen, oder Crysis 2 als "Fail" zu bezeichnen. Wenn sich dieses Gerücht allerdings bestätigt, dann fände ich das ein Schlag ins Gesicht der PC-Spieler, aber Hey... einen Grund mehr, den Singleplayer ein zweites mal durchzuspielen mit dem DX11 Patch  So viel ich von Leuten welche die geleakte Beta gezockt haben gehört hab, soll der Singleplayer echt gut insziniert sein und sehr viel Spass machen.

Thema "Aim-Assist in der PC Demo":
Hier muss ich wohl nur aus dem "Crysis 2 PC Demo FAQ"-Thread aus dem MyCrysis.com Forum zitieren:


> Q: Why is aim-assist included in a PC demo?
> A: Just like Crysis and Crysis Wars, gamepads are supported in Crysis 2. Aim-assist does not affect mouse input.


Für die, die es nicht so mit dem Englisch haben: "Wie in Crysis und Crysis Wars werden Gamepads auch in Crysis 2 unterstützt. Aim-assist hat keinen Einfluss auf die Maussteuerung."
Ich habe auch mal testweise mit und ohne dieser Option gespielt, bevor ich dies gelesen habe und ich habe eigentlich keinen wirklichen Unterschied gespürt, ausser evtl. ein bisschen durch den "Placebo"-Effekt.

Thema "Die PC-Demo ist wie die Xbox-Demo":
Richtig! Es ist eigentlich auch nichts anderes. Zumindest habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass eigentlich nie eine PC-Demo geplant gewesen ist und weil die PC-Community unbedingt eine wollte (was ich auch absolut richtig finde) wurde die Demo hald einfach noch "schnell" für dem PC "kompiliert". Wie offiziell dieses Statement war, weiss ich nicht.
Dieses "Press Start to Begin." wird übrigends mit dem heute erschienenen Patch in "Press Enter to Begin." umgewandelt 

Alles in allem finde ich, dass Crytek mit Crysis 2 bis jetzt einen sehr soliden Shooter auf die Beine gestellt hat und dabei viel richtig gemacht haben. Ausserdem ist Crysis 2 durch den Nanosuit alles andere als ein 0815-Shooter. Klar kennt man dieses Ranking-System bereits aus zig anderen Spielen, aber Tatsache ist, dieses System motiviert und durch die vielen verschiedenen Upgrademöglichkeiten des Nanosuit und der Waffen (wovon wir ja in der Demo nur einen Bruchteil überhaupt benutzen können) ist das Game sehr abwechslungsreich. Ich habe die Demo mittlerweile bestimmt schon 10 Stunden gespielt und ich hab immer noch Spass daran, obwohl ich schon nach ca. 2 Stunden Rang 10 erreicht hatte und es ja nur 2 Maps, sowie 2 Spielmodis gibt.

Ich habe das Spiel schon ne Weile vorbestellt und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Bull56 (8. März 2011)

die beta ist eindeutig vom spielen her sehr gut und macht spass!

nur ein verstehe ich nicht: warum gibt es schon wieder serverprobleme???
man kann sich doch seitens ea-games/crytek denken wie hoch der ansturm auf die server sien mag!?
bei moh 2010 und tdu 2 war das genau das selbe! alles wurde langsam weil die server zu knapp bemessen waren-das kann man sich doch vorher denken oder was soll das !?


----------



## Shooter (8. März 2011)

Das Spiel ist ******** geben wir es zu! 
Mir gefällt sowohl von der Grafik als auch vom Gameplay überhaupt nicht. 

Crysis Warhead ist ein Goldstück dagegen!


----------



## Bull56 (8. März 2011)

grad nochmal crysis wars gespielt...

also grafisch ist crysis 2 deutlich besser-nur vom gameplay her ist crysis wars doch etwas schöner...


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Crysis 2 ist grafisch besser als Crysis 1?

Bei den Pflanzen ja, das wars meiner Meinung nach auch schon! Ich spiele mit Mster Config und High Res Nanosuit, da ist Crysis 1 Crysis 2 überlegen, allerdings bei weit höheren HW-Anforderungen.


----------



## FaStMinD85 (8. März 2011)

Da bin ich nun wieder anderer Meinung...die Kampagne in Warhead war meiner Meinung nach schwächer als die aus Crysis...der Handlungsablauf erschien mir zu zusammengeschmissen und mir fehlte es etwas an Spieltiefe. @Shooter: Keiner zwinkt dich einen Toptitel des Jahres 2011 zu kaufen.


----------



## FaStMinD85 (8. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Crysis 2 ist grafisch besser als Crysis 1?
> 
> Bei den Pflanzen ja, das wars meiner Meinung nach auch schon! Ich spiele mit Mster Config und High Res Nanosuit, da ist Crysis 1 Crysis 2 überlegen, allerdings bei weit höheren HW-Anforderungen.


 
Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass das Setting auch einen Einfluss auf die Grafik hat...Crysis 1= Dschungel, viel Vegetation und üppige Landschaft.
Crysis 2= Metropole, weiniger Vegetation Landschaftsbild von Betonbauten geprägt...

Ich muss aus dem was ich in der Demo gesehen habe ableiten, dass es einfach Mega wird...Man kauft der Demo in jedem Moment die "Realness" ab. Man betrachtet die Maps und fängt an zu grübeln was da wohl abgegangen sein muss, damit es da so aussieht...und schon zieht einen die pure Erscheinung voll mit ins Spiel, das war bei Crysis 1 schwer zu machen, da der Dschungel irgendwie immer idylisch und heile aussah (die meiste Zeit) Man kam sich mehr vor wie im Urlaub oder auf Aliensafari...trotzdem war das Game Bahnbrechend und der Hammer.

Jedenfalls, wenn schon in den Mulitplayerkarten (!) soviel Herzblut zum Detail steckt, dann spinnt mal den Faden weiter und multipliziert das auf den Singleplayer...ich sag nur ALTE ******* wird das krass.

Und wer bei der Entscheidung gegen einen Kauf nur die Grafik als Grund nennt, der hat nicht verstanden wofür Spiele da sind...es geht nicht nur um Grafikbomben, sondern auch um die Story. Bestes Beispiel Prototype, grafisch Mittelmaß, aber Storytelling eine Bombe...
Dagegen Kane&Lynch2 grafisch recht nett, aber Story für den Arsch...es flog nach der dritten Mission in die Ecke und da setzt es noch jetzt Schimmel an.


----------



## Dum_Dum (8. März 2011)

Wie man hier ja schon öfters gehört hat, ist die Demo nur eine portierte XBOX-360er-Version. Also kann man doch noch hoffen - und abwarten, was jetzt mit Dx11 wird. Und die Stärke von Crysis war definitiv nicht der Multiplayer, also hört auf zu meckern und wartet auf die Kampagne!
Für mich jedenfalls ist der MP eher eine Dreingabe, wenn ich ein tiefgehendes Multiplayerspiel will, spiele ich Battlefield  Und eigentlich macht die Demo schon ziemlich Spaß, Nanosuit sei dank. Ist halt mit dem Hüpfen und so deutlich anders als die Konkurrenz


----------



## DrFlansch (8. März 2011)

Ich finde es eigentlich ein Unding das man bei Crysis 2 keine richtigen Grafikeistellungen vornehmen kann.

Und das bei einem Spiel mit so einem Hardware-Hunger.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. März 2011)

Du weißt auch nicht wie es in der Final aussehen wird.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. März 2011)

Snade schrieb:
			
		

> [Ironie AN]
> Also abgesehen von den Cheats die ich hier gleich aufzähle ist der Multiplayer schon spielbar:
> 
> Aim Assistance - Aimbot
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass die Zielhilfe entfernt wird.
Die Wärmebildkamera finde ich gut, da die Gegner im Tarnmodus fast gar nicht gesehen werden können. Trotzdem sollte Crytek das einwenig entschärfen. Der Proximity Alarm ist auch wichtig, da es sonst nur noch Noobs gibt, die dich im Tarnmodus von hinten messern. 
Dieses Aim Enhance ist überflüssig, da die Waffen auch so schon kaum Rückstoß haben. 
Das Hologram ist ganz nützlich, um Möchtegernsniper aus dem Versteck zu locken. Außerdem kann man es manchmal gut erkennen, da es stur geradeaus läuft.


----------



## Rambomaster (8. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Zielhilfe entfernt wird.



Siehe mein Beitrag auf der letzten Seite: Link

Das Aim Enhance finde ich durchaus sinnvoll. Klar bei der SCAR ist es ziemlich übel, da hast du dann fast kein Rückstoss mehr. Aber bei der M60 (oder so, die Waffe vom "Gunner") zum Beispiel kann man ziemlich viel rausholen mit Aim Enhance. Man kann immer noch nicht im Dauerfeuer only rumrennen, aber das soll man ja auch nicht. Zusätzlich haben wir aktuell 4 Primary Waffen und wir wissen nicht was da noch alles dazukommt.

Die Nanovision bzw. Wärmebild ist zwar ziemlich krass, kommt aber eigentlich ziemlich nahe an die Realität, denn auch in der Realität kann man damit die Umrisse von Menschen erkennen, wenn diese hinter einer Wand stehen.


----------



## FaStMinD85 (8. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du weißt auch nicht wie es in der Final aussehen wird.


 
Genau...abwarten und Tee trinken...alles wird gut.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. März 2011)

Rambomaster schrieb:


> Siehe mein Beitrag auf der letzten Seite: Link
> 
> Das Aim Enhance finde ich durchaus sinnvoll. Klar bei der SCAR ist es ziemlich übel, da hast du dann fast kein Rückstoss mehr. Aber bei der M60 (oder so, die Waffe vom "Gunner") zum Beispiel kann man ziemlich viel rausholen mit Aim Enhance. Man kann immer noch nicht im Dauerfeuer only rumrennen, aber das soll man ja auch nicht. Zusätzlich haben wir aktuell 4 Primary Waffen und wir wissen nicht was da noch alles dazukommt.
> 
> Die Nanovision bzw. Wärmebild ist zwar ziemlich krass, kommt aber eigentlich ziemlich nahe an die Realität, denn auch in der Realität kann man damit die Umrisse von Menschen erkennen, wenn diese hinter einer Wand stehen.


 

Ah, danke. Die Wärmebildkamera ist notwendig um die Gegner im Tarnmodus zu finden. Außerdem bleiben dann alle in Bewegung und campen wenigstens nicht, hoffentlich. Der Cloak Tracker funzt irgendwie nicht so toll.


----------



## Snade (8. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Der Cloak Tracker funzt irgendwie nicht so toll.


 Ja ich habe das Gefühl das dieses Feature keinen Sinn hat bzw. nicht richtig arbeitet. Es mir bis jetzt durch Nano Vision immer besser gelungen getarnte Gegner zu finden.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. März 2011)

Der funktioniert halt nur wenn die Gegner sich in deiner Nähe in den Tarnmodus schalten, dann ist es schon sichtbar. NanoVision ist auch nur ein Cheat der offiziell erlaubt ist, nervt mich übelst an das Teil.


----------



## Bene11660 (8. März 2011)

Heute Leutete mein AVG Virenschutz und zeigte mir das anSiehe Anhang)
Hat sich ein virus in mein System gehackt oder wurde er gaar über Steam
verteilt ? Es ist nämlich die Crysis 2 Demo:


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (8. März 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Heute Leutete mein AVG Virenschutz und zeigte mir das anSiehe Anhang)
> Hat sich ein virus in mein System gehackt oder wurde er gaar über Steam
> verteilt ? Es ist nämlich die Crysis 2 Demo:


 
Ist eigtl. schon kalter Kaffee. So ca. vor 100(!) Seiten wurde das Problem schon als False Positive entlarvt.


----------



## Bene11660 (8. März 2011)

OK Danke trotzdem


----------



## pc-jedi (8. März 2011)

Wie genau "feuere" ich das Hologramm ab, wenn ich das Teil an meine SCAR gebaut habe?


----------



## Sutta (8. März 2011)

Neuer Trailer über den Multiplayer. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JtUAfsod0Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## freezee-e (9. März 2011)

Da gebe ich dir recht fastmind.


----------



## Rizzard (9. März 2011)

pc-jedi schrieb:


> Wie genau "feuere" ich das Hologramm ab, wenn ich das Teil an meine SCAR gebaut habe?



Standardmäßig musst du auf "2" drücken. Da wechselt man den Waffenmodus.


@ghostadmin:

Ja die Nanovision ist wirklich ein Fluch. Ich finde man sollte diese Funktion im MP komplett abschaffen. Wenn ich in einer Runde mit NV zocke, werde ich zu 99% immer erster. Da ist nicht einmal Skill von Nöten.

Bin mal gespannt, hoffentlich wird die Funktion zumindest gepatcht.


----------



## joraku (9. März 2011)

Was mMn noch viel dringender herausgenommen werden müsste ist auto aiming. (Zielhilfe) Was hat sowas in einem Multiplayershooter zu suchen?
Gut, man kann sagen, dass liegt daran, da die MP PC Demo ein Xbox 360 Port ist. 

Edit: Ich Depp -.-. Äh, zumindest sollte es entfernt werden, damit der Placebo Effekt nicht eintritt.^^


----------



## ghostadmin (9. März 2011)

Ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen dieser vermeintlichen Zielhilfe auf an oder auf aus. Ist alles das Gleiche bei mir.


----------



## Shooter (9. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen dieser vermeintlichen Zielhilfe auf an oder auf aus. Ist alles das Gleiche bei mir.


 
Du musst einen Gamepad benutzen

Hier kann man endlich beweisen ob Gamepad oder Maus besser ist. 
Man sollte 8 Spieler mit Gamepad vs Maus zocken lassen, mal schauen welches Team gewinnt. 

Ich hab schon so einige Gamepad-User getroffen und das Auto-Aim war einfach unfair.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. März 2011)

Ja sowas hab ich nichtmal.. Wer nen Shooter mit Gamepad spielt, isst auch kleine Kinder.... Ist doch abwartig sowas..
Vote for Maus und Tastatur only in Crysis 2.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. März 2011)

ja da sieht man es , das Konsolenspiele wesendlich einfacher sind als PC Spiele,aber die zielhilfe muss raus.Die funktioniert auch mit maus und tastatur,die waffen streuen weniger, schon oft gemerkt.
also ausser das ich immer schlechter werde bei dieser demo derzeit 1 sieg zu 5 tode ,irgendwie nicht normal bei mw1 meist 1-1 gelegendlich 1-2 .
ach ich spiele aufn 20" er mit 1680-1050, also ihr habt alle vorteile weil ich so kleine mäuse habe.Und das als midsense spieler.


----------



## Rizzard (9. März 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> also ausser das ich immer schlechter werde bei dieser demo derzeit 1 sieg zu 5 tode ,irgendwie nicht normal bei mw1 meist 1-1 gelegendlich 1-2 .


 
Mach einfach mal Nanovision an, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## Manuca (9. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand den Nanosuit genauer erklären?

Stealth ist klar - unsichtbarkeit
Armor - Halt ich dann mehr Schüsse aus? oder wie? (Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen)
Power - ? Was soll dieses Fadenkreuz? Was kann ich damit machen?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das manche viel weniger Schüße brauchen, um mich fertigzumachen. Ich hingegen ballere ein ganzes Magazin auf meinen Gegner und der fällt nicht um. Gibts da ein Waffenupgrade wo sich die Feuerkraft erhöht???

Und wie kann ich diesen "Stomp" ausführen? Habs bis jetzt erst 1x zusammengebracht. Seitdem funzt es nicht mehr. Oder muß ich dafür etwas am Nanosuit aktivieren???


----------



## Rizzard (9. März 2011)

Manuca schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Nanosuit genauer erklären?
> 
> Stealth ist klar - unsichtbarkeit
> Armor - Halt ich dann mehr Schüsse aus? oder wie? (Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen)
> ...


 
Mit Armor hälst du spürbar mehr aus.
Was meinst du mit Power und Fadenkreuz?

Es gibt ein Upgrade das nennt sich Weapon Pro oder so ähnlich, damit müsste die Feuerkraft etwas erhöht sein.

Stomp muss ebenfalls eingeschaltet sein, und wird dann in der Luft mit "C" vollzogen.


----------



## pc-jedi (9. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Standardmäßig musst du auf "2" drücken. Da wechselt man den Waffenmodus.


Danke


----------



## Dum_Dum (9. März 2011)

Manuca schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Nanosuit genauer erklären?
> 
> Stealth ist klar - unsichtbarkeit
> Armor - Halt ich dann mehr Schüsse aus? oder wie? (Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen)
> ...


 
Mit Armor hältst du mehr Schüsse aus, bist aber langsamer.
Power ist, wenn Stealth und Armor beide aus sind, also normal. Da sprintest du schneller und springst höher als in den anderen Modi.
Das Fadenkreuz, was du meinst ist wahrscheinlich das Fernglas, wie bei Crysis 1 kannst du damit Gegner markieren (mit * aktivieren)
Feuerkraft erhöhen geht nicht, du musst die Nerven behalten und mit Rechtsklick genauer zielen. Außerdem haben die Waffen unterschiedliche Durchschlagskraft und wenn wer mit der Schrotflinte auch nur annähernd in die Richtung deines Kopfes zielst, zählt das als Headshot 
Air Stomp gibt es nicht in allen Klassen, musst du an der Seite bei der Auswahl gucken, ob es dabei ist. Oder bei der Custom Class als (glaube) Power-Modul auswählen.*


----------



## Wuppertal_one (9. März 2011)

*Hey Ho zusammen!

Also ich habe da ja eine Idee warum das Game, zumindest für viele nicht so gut aussieht!*

Ich selbst habe es noch nicht gespielt aber die Screens mit all den Details sehen ja schon sehr gut aus.
Nur viele texturen, Hintergründe etc nicht so richtig Up to date!


jetzt kommts!


Crytek wirbt ja damit auch die Engine schlechthin für Konsolen zuhaben, das ist ein riesen Markt.
Klar ist auch, dass der PC megaviel mehr Ressourcen bereithält.

Was wenn sie einfach den Eindruck vermitteln wollen PC und Konsole seien fast gleich auf, damit sich alle Konsolenspieler (vorallem Kinder...) freuen, das sie nicht soooo benachtteiligt sind und das Game kaufen.

Wenn dann alles in trockenen Tüchern ist, releasen sie DAS PC UPDATE SCHLECHTHIN was Crysis 2 zu dem doppelt so viele Ressourcen fressenden wie Crysis 1 - Megagrafikhammer für den Pc macht?

Das wäre doch schön!

Tschö,
Dan


----------



## Wuppertal_one (9. März 2011)

Genau (noch nieselber gepsielt ausser 1x im Inetcafe lol)

aber es wird doch auf jeden Server mit mods geben wo all das deaktiviert ist (denke an Farcry zurück , kein sniper kein legen kein dies und das)


----------



## Wuppertal_one (9. März 2011)

Dum_Dum schrieb:


> die ganzen Hilfen (Nanosuit!) und das vertikale sind nunmal das, was Crysis ausmacht und von Cod usw. unterscheidet


 
Genau (noch nieselber gepsielt ausser 1x im Inetcafe lol)

aber es wird doch auf jeden Server mit mods geben wo all das deaktiviert ist (denke an Farcry zurück , kein sniper kein legen kein dies und das)


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. März 2011)

Wuppertal_one schrieb:


> *Hey Ho zusammen!
> 
> 
> Was wenn sie einfach den Eindruck vermitteln wollen PC und Konsole seien fast gleich auf, damit sich alle Konsolenspieler (vorallem Kinder...) freuen, das sie nicht soooo benachtteiligt sind und das Game kaufen.
> ...


*
Glaub ich nicht.
Die paar Kiddies die auf so was reinfallen sollten bringen den Gewinn nicht rein der durch die ganzen PCler, die ihre Bestellungen schon storniert haben, verloren gegangen ist. Sorry aber das wäre eine becknackte Strategie seitens Crytek/EA.*


----------



## Wuppertal_one (9. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.
> Die paar Kiddies die auf so was reinfallen sollten bringen den Gewinn nicht rein der durch die ganzen PCler, die ihre Bestellungen schon storniert haben, verloren gegangen ist. Sorry aber das wäre eine becknackte Strategie seitens Crytek/EA.


 
Ja das meine ich ja damit nicht so ganz.

Wenn der Patch kommen würde der alles viel besser macht (evtl ist es besser - nur warum dann keine richtige demo? hgardware zu krass?) dann würden es ja doch viele pc'ler kaufen. Oder es erscheitn doch nochmal besser - dann wäre es kein Schlag ins Gesicht - aber so ganz glaube ich das leider auch nicht ... es geht immern ur ums Geld. Aber wie viele Leute durchstöbern wohl Foren etc um zu vergleichen und so weiter, das sind auch nicht so viele.

naja egal 

Selbst ich (muss noch ne weile aufn neuen rechner sparen) fühle mich etwas verarscht wenn ich das alles so lese. Das Problem der synchronprogrammierten Ports ist ja allgemein bekannt. Es ginge wahrscheinlich besser ,vielleicht im Maschinencode ;P ...

Crytekt sagte ja immer das PC der ganze stolz sei blabla usw.

Aber mal ehrlich, von den Videos her finde ich die Grafik schon geil. Hab egtl noch nie so viele Details gesehen. Überall Steine, Papier, Schutt etc


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. März 2011)

Klar ist die Grafik Top. Alle die sagen sie ist S*****e haben wahrscheinlich noch nie ein Spiel gesehen was S*****e aussieht.
Hier mal ein Video wo die 360 Grafik mit der PC Grafik verglichen wird. Also schon Beleuchtungstechnisch hat finde ich der PC ganz klar die Nase vorn. Auserdem finde ich wirkt das Bild etwas "schärfer und plastischer" als in der 360 Version. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gj6fgnMvQw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## McClaine (10. März 2011)

Wupper, benutz doch ma bitte die Edit Funktion... 

hat Crysis 2 jetzt DX11 oder nicht? Bin leider schon lange nicht mehr Up to Date -,-
Falls nicht - WTF? War das nicht angekündigt!?


----------



## freezee-e (10. März 2011)

Ist angekündigt. Aber wahrscheinlich wir dx11 per Patch später nachgeliefert. Ein offizielles Statement seitens crytek gibt's nicht ob das stimmt oder nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

Das Video inkl Splitscreen ist viel zu klein um die Grafik beurteilen zu können und auch die Screenshots von PCGH spiegeln nicht so ganz die wahre Optik wieder, da sie in einer eher unrealistisch hohen Auflösung sind. Spiels mal selber, dann wirst du sehen, dass das Bild generell leicht verwaschen wirkt und so gut wie alles hässlicher als im Vorgänger aussieht (der über 3 Jahre alt ist!!). Hässlich ist natürlich relativ. Wäre das Spiel von Epic und mit der Unreal Engine 3 programmiert würd ich vielleicht sagen: "sieht ok aus", aber da es vom Technologieführer Crytek ist


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wäre das Spiel von Epic und mit der Unreal Engine 3 programmiert würd ich vielleicht sagen: "sieht ok aus", aber da es vom Technologieführer Crytek ist



Wäre das Spiel von Epic, wäre die Grafik der Hammer. Von denen hab ich noch nie was vergleichbares gesehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

Gears of War 3 ist auf vergleichbarem Niveau

Gears of War 3: Neue Ingame-Screenshots zeigen brutale Monster-Abfertigung - Bildergalerie, [2010/07/Gears-of-War-3__3_.jpg] - GamesAktuell.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Anhand der Bilder kann ich da noch nicht wirklich was ausmachen.
Videomaterial wirds wohl noch nicht geben.

Kommt denn GoW3 überhaupt für PC raus?
Außerdem ist der Titel doch noch weit in der Zukunft angelegt oder nicht?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

September 2011 und nur Xbox360. 



> Anhand der Bilder kann ich da noch nicht wirklich was ausmachen.



Wieso nicht? Ist aber auch egal, Epic ist ja nur ein Beispiel. Crysis 2 sieht schlechter aus das über 3 Jahre alte Crysis und hinkt z.B. auch Metro2033, ARMA 2 und Stalker: Clear Sky hinterher. Selbst Bad Company 2 sieht @max imo besser aus. Oder guck dir mal The Hunter an. Das ist ne kostenlose, kleine scheiss Simulation und hat ne doppelt so gute Grafik.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Ich beurteile die Grafik von Crysis 2 (im SP wohl gemerkt) erst dann, wenn das Spiel mit Patch erschienen ist.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, bin ich dank der Crossplattform-Entwicklung auch nie davon ausgegangen, das C2 ein Grafikwunder wird.

Nichts desto trotz sieht das Spiel nicht sch**** aus, wie viele hier meinen.


----------



## freezee-e (10. März 2011)

crytek wird alle überraschen und die heuler sind zufrieden. die firma wird ja wohl keinen scheiss machen nach all den titeln und erfahrungen. außerdem wird die mehrheit mit medium rechnern auch angesprochen das sie solche spiele gleich spielen können und nicht erst nach 3 jahren


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. März 2011)

freezee-e schrieb:


> crytek wird alle überraschen und die heuler sind zufrieden. die firma wird ja wohl keinen scheiss machen nach all den titeln und erfahrungen. außerdem wird die mehrheit mit medium rechnern auch angesprochen das sie solche spiele gleich spielen können und nicht erst nach 3 jahren


 
Die Heuler können nicht zufrieden sein, da die Heuler schon längst storniert haben und sich so gar nicht von der Final überzeugen können.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Eben, die Heuler sind mittlerweile schon abgeschreckt. Das Heulen kannst du ihnen nicht nehmen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

Bei mir hat Crytek mit Crysis 2 schon verkackt. Ich würde 100% hinter Crytek stehen wenn Crytek 100% hinter dem PC stehen würde.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat Crysis 2 schon verkackt. Ich würde 100% hinter Crytek stehen wenn Crytek 100% hinter dem PC stehen würde.


 
Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Bsp. Bad Company 2: Anfangs mieser Support, Hunderte Patches die es zum Teil nur noch schlimmer machten, Inhalte die es nur für die Konsolen gibt. Na und? Klar hat man sich geärgert aber dennoch war und ists ein super Spiel! Wer nur noch für den PC entwickelt ist nun mal leider früher oder später pleite. Was man vornweg sagt und verspricht steht natürlich wieder auf einen anderem Blatt aber wo in der Welt wird noch das eingehalten was versprochen wird? Leider muss man manchmal toleranter sein als man will. Und wer jetzt nur wegen der "ach so SCHLECHTEN" Grafik storniert....weiß auch nicht..hab ich kein Verständnis für. Aber egal, jeder soll es so machen wie er es für richtig hält .
Ich bin überzeugt das Crysis 2 richtig gut wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

DICE gilt nicht als Technologieführer und steht auch zu 100% hinter dem PC. Bei DICE sinds auch nicht nur Lippenbekenntnisse, sondern man sieht es an den Taten. Bad Company 2 ist ne gute Portierung mit allerhand Extras für den PC, das Map-Pack gibts für PC'ler umsonst (Konsoleros müssen bezahlen) und bei Battlefield 3 ist der PC die Lead-Plattform. Ich erwarte auch nur von den wenigsten Spieleherstellern, dass sie 100% hinter dem PC stehen. Eigentlich erwarte ich das nur von DICE und Crytek, da diese beiden Spielehersteller auf dem PC gross geworden sind und ne riesige Fancommunity haben.

Aber du hast in einem Punkt Recht. Die Grafik der PC-Version ist nur einer von mehreren Gründen, weshalb ich mir Crysis 2 wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen werde. Einige Kritikpunkte werden in dem Video angesprochen, aber der wichtigste Punkt ist für mich, dass der Multiplayer ganz anders ist als beim Vorgänger. Keine Panzer, keine Senkrechtstarter, keine Hubschrauber, keine Atomwaffen, keine grossen Karten und kein Powerstruggle-Modus mehr.


----------



## Alan Asleep (10. März 2011)

DX11 kommt, immer schön locker bleiben. Wenn nicht als zeroday Patch dann kurz nach dem Release. Crytek hat PC net vergessen nur halt gewisse markttechnische Obligationen...
btw die GDC Cryengine 3 Tech demo lief auf einem normalen Rechner mit ner GTX460


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

Was DX11 bei Crysis 2 bringt wird sich noch zeigen. Bei vielen Spielen sind die Unterschiede zwischen DX 9, 10 und 11 marginal.


----------



## freezee-e (11. März 2011)

Ich habe jetzt 2 Klasse dx11 Titel in meiner Sammlung, dirt2 und Dragon Age 2 und beide stürtzen ab in dx11 Modus ^^ alles mit ner 2 dahinter ist Kacke gemacht daher erst später der Patch für crysis "2"


----------



## Mister HighSetting (11. März 2011)

Neuer Trailer *Be Fast*. Meiner meinung nach der beste der bis jetzt zu sehen war.Und so wies aussieht kann man wenigstens in der Kampagne mit einem Panzer rumfahren.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7QtAke7i_I


----------



## e$cape (11. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Neuer Trailer *Be Fast*. Meiner meinung nach der beste der bis jetzt zu sehen war.Und so wies aussieht kann man wenigstens in der Kampagne mit einem Panzer rumfahren.
> 
> YouTube - Crysis 2 Be Fast trailer



Mir gefällt der Trailer !


----------



## pc-jedi (11. März 2011)

me2

Besonders gut ist die Kombination mit der Musik gewählt.


----------



## freezee-e (11. März 2011)

Bis jetzt definitiv der beste Trailer.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2011)

Naja, langsam ist dieses Be Fast, Be irgendwas geblubber auch ausgelutscht. Auch sieht man im Trailer viele Spielszenen die man schon in anderen Trailern gesehen hat.


----------



## andyw1228 (11. März 2011)

Ich finde DX10 und DX11 sind die größten Papiertiger der PC-Geschichte!
Was war die Begeisterung groß, als M$ die Fähigkeiten von DX10 vorgestellt hat. Soft- und Hardwareentwickler haben geweint
vor Freude und uns Zockern lief schon das Wasser im Munde zusammen...
Wie sieht die Realität aus?
Keiner (fast) nutzt es, da alle auch für Konsolen entwickeln und es sich augenscheinlich nicht lohhnt extra arbeit in eine supermodernen
Renderer zu stecken?!
Dabei wären die theoretischen Möglichkeiten der beiden neuen APIs den Aufwand eigentlich wert, oder?
Ist ein DX10 Renderer nicht schneller, da weniger Overhead? Sind DX11 Shader nicht in der Lage die CPU bei Physik zu entlasten?
Alles super Vorteile, um die Spiele besser/performanter zu machen. 
Oder schaffen es Oberklasse-Grafikkarten dann einfach nicht mehr die Grafik zu berechnen, wenn sie auch noch per DirectCompute
Physik un/oder KI berechnen sollen?
Ich bin nihct mehr tief genug drin in der aktuellen Programmierung, um das zu beurteilen, aber ich bin sehr enttäuscht. 
Meiner Logik nach könnte man ein SPiel (Crysis2 z.B.) auf DX11 optimieren inklusive höchstaufgelöster Texturen.  
Um es dann auf Konsolen lauffähig zu machen bräuchte man "nu"  (natürlich ist der Aufwand ein wenig komplexer, aber machbar) die Rekursionstiefe (Rechengenauigkeit) bei einigen Shadern und DLLs verringern. Dann wären alle zufrieden.
Aber scheinbar wird von vorne herein (beim Contentcollecting, Mesheaufbau,...) nur für geringer Kapazitäten der Konsolen optimiert.
Meiner Meinung nach hat Crytec uns alle angleogen, dass der PC immer noch Primärplattfrom wäre...


----------



## Galford (11. März 2011)

Die PC Action hat ja in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen Test zu Crysis 2. Mir liegt zwar das Heft nicht vor, aber ich habe eine Twittermeldung gefunden, die eine 90% Wertung angibt.

Twitter


Und da die PC Action und die PC Games seit ein paar Jahren immer die gleiche Wertung vergeben (und auch immer die gleichen Leute testen lassen) wird wohl auch die PC Games Wertung bei 90 liegen.


----------



## joraku (11. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja, langsam ist dieses Be Fast, Be irgendwas geblubber auch ausgelutscht. Auch sieht man im Trailer viele Spielszenen die man schon in anderen Trailern gesehen hat.


 
Warum?
Solang die Mukke gut ist 

Naja, ist wie bei Assassins Creed und Konsorten. Die Werbetrommel wird kräftig gerührt.
Hat jemand von euch schonmal Crysis 2 Werbung im TV gesehen? Ich schau zur Zeit sehr wenig (kein) TV, deshalb weiß ich es nicht, aber von CoD6 hab ich damals die Werbung (RTL II) gesehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2011)

Ok, ich habs ohne Ton angeguckt, hatte keine Lust meinen  Amp anzuschalten.


----------



## Gerry (13. März 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Die PC Action hat ja in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen Test zu Crysis 2. Mir liegt zwar das Heft nicht vor, aber ich habe eine Twittermeldung gefunden, die eine 90% Wertung angibt.



Im Test ist angeblich die Rede von "famoser Grafik". Quelle: pcgames.de
Entweder hat grafisch von der Leaked-Beta und der MP-Demo ein enormer Sprung zur Final stattgefunden oder der Test ist für mich ungelesen schon anhand dieses Kriteriums ein Witz!

Aber ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich meine stornierte Bestellung wieder reaktivieren könnte und die Final doch noch grandios wird. Aber warum kommt dann kein Wort von Crytek zu DX11, der MP-PC-Demo-Grafik, etc.?


----------



## Sharkz (13. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Im Test ist angeblich die Rede von "famoser Grafik". Quelle: pcgames.de
> Entweder hat grafisch von der Leaked-Beta und der MP-Demo ein enormer Sprung zur Final stattgefunden oder der Test ist für mich ungelesen schon anhand dieses Kriteriums ein Witz!
> 
> Aber ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich meine stornierte Bestellung wieder reaktivieren könnte und die Final doch noch grandios wird. Aber warum kommt dann kein Wort von Crytek zu DX11, der MP-PC-Demo-Grafik, etc.?


 

Das mit DX11 intressiert mich auch.Sie haben ja gesagt sie machen bald eine große Ankündigung.Sicher 2 Tage vorher damit ein paar arme Schweine nicht rechtzeitig stornieren können.


----------



## Gerry (13. März 2011)

... stimmt, wenn Amazon mal wieder ganz frech 24-30h vor dem Versand die Bestellung auf "in Vorbereitung" setzt und einem dann nur noch der lästige Widerruf/Rückversand bleibt.


----------



## Sharkz (13. März 2011)

Wenn es ohne Direct x11 oder Day1 Patch kommt dann können die es ganz behalten.Ich lass mich nicht mehr verarschen, zuerst sagen sie machen keine Abstriche für Pc und dann sowas.

Sie sollen mal ganz schnell die Ankündigung raushauen oder ich bestell es auch ab.


----------



## Shooter (13. März 2011)

Also ich finde die Grafik ist ok. 
Besser als Call of Duty aufjedenfall


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Grafik ist ok.
> Besser als Call of Duty aufjedenfall


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich hoffe, dass bei der PC-Version die Sichtweite stimmt. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, wie eine Pflanze ohne Blumentopf stehen kann.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. März 2011)

Läuft bei euch die Demo noch ?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2011)

Also ich komm ohne Probleme rein.


----------



## hempsmoker (13. März 2011)

Heute soll ja glaube ich der letzte Tag sein, richtig?


----------



## Sharkz (13. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also ich komm ohne Probleme rein.


 
Das gleiche bei mir.Läuft bei mir noch immer ohne Probleme.

@Star_killa: Läuft deine nicht mehr?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2011)

Ja, heute ist der letzte Tag der PC-Demo.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (13. März 2011)

Ich hab mir die PC Action gekauft und da steht das zu Release der DX11 Patch bereitstehen soll. Auch an DX10 arbeitet man.


----------



## Antonio (13. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die PC Action gekauft und da steht das zu Release der DX11 Patch bereitstehen soll. Auch an DX10 arbeitet man.


 
Was ein müll


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

Wie jetzt, also gibt es Crysis2 bis jetzt nur in DX9 und DX10 und 11 kommt per Patch. Was soll das denn


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2011)

DX10 soll es, soweit ich weiß, gar nicht erst geben. Nur DX9 (Auslieferungszustand) und DX11 (Per Patch nachgereicht).


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

Das kann ja lustig werden, mal sehen wie sich die GTX 470 bzw 570 dann schlägt.


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

Crysis Epic Fail 2011!!! Das größte Rotz Spiel überhaupt..


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> Crysis Epic Fail 2011!!! Das größte Rotz Spiel überhaupt..




Das würde ich so nicht sagen, Crysis 2 hat schon potential


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2011)

Viele Spiele haben Potential und bei ziemlich genau so vielen Spielen wird dieses Potential nicht genutzt.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (13. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> DX10 soll es, soweit ich weiß, gar nicht erst geben. Nur DX9 (Auslieferungszustand) und DX11 (Per Patch nachgereicht).


 
Tja ich kann auch nur das sagen was die geschrieben haben. Zitat: "Auch eine DX10 Unterstützung ist geplant".
Dennoch muss ich sagen das auf den Screenshots die in der Zeitung abgebildet waren es für DX9 schon echt richtig gut aussieht. DX11 wird es sicher noch ein ganzes Stück verbessern......hoff ich zumindest mal. Aber wehe der Patch ist größer als 500 MB! Ich will zu Release spielen und nicht Patches ziehen, mit meinem Megaschnellen DSL dauerts wieder ewig. Hätten sie doch den Release um ein paar Wochen nach hinten verschoben dann wäre niemand böse gewesen.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2011)

Ja und dann ist es wieder unspielbar...
Ich konnte mit meinem System grade noch so die höchsten Einstellungen in der Demo anwählen. Selbst wenn ich nur leichtes DS angemacht habe (2100x1313) gings schon unter 30 FPS... und das bei nem DX9 Spiel ist einfach mega schlecht..


----------



## Mister HighSetting (13. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das kann ja lustig werden, mal sehen wie sich die GTX 470 bzw 570 dann schlägt.


 
Denen ihr Testsystem war ein I7 950, 6GB RAM und eine GTX470 auf einem 47 Zoll 3D Fernsehr. 3D haben sie nähmlich auch getestet und das soll nicht schlecht sein. Aber wer hat schon 3D?

Da noch niemand weiß welche Systemvorraussetzungen DX11 braucht, haben sie mal spekuliert: Core I5/I7 mit 3GHz bzw. IIX4 mit 3,2GHz, GTX570 bzw. HD6970, 4GB RAM. Also für Full HD.


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

> Tja ich kann auch nur das sagen was die geschrieben haben. Zitat: "Auch eine DX10 Unterstützung ist geplant".
> Dennoch muss ich sagen das auf den Screenshots die in der Zeitung abgebildet waren es für DX9 schon echt richtig gut aussieht. DX11 wird es sicher noch ein ganzes Stück verbessern......hoff ich zumindest mal. Aber wehe der Patch ist größer als 500 MB! Ich will zu Release spielen und nicht Patches ziehen, mit meinem Megaschnellen DSL dauerts wieder ewig. Hätten sie doch den Release um ein paar Wochen nach hinten verschoben dann wäre niemand böse gewesen.



willkommen im Klub mit meinem Mega DSL 384kbit/s sauge ich dann mal wieder 6h nur für ein so blöden Patch.

Finde es mitlerweile eh eine Frechheit sowas zu machen, mal ganz ehrlich, auch wenn es nicht mehr viele sind die kein Internet haben, aber was sollen die machen?? Die gucken mal wieder dumm in die Röhre


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

Passt doch dann, nächste Woche kommt meine GTX 570.

Was soll ich erst bei solch ein Patch sagen, ich hab nur nen UMTS Stick


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

lol du hat eine GTX470 und holst dir jetzt eine GTX570?? Naja scheinst echt zu viel Kohle zu haben, ist zwar jedem selbst überlassen,aber wieso hast du das gemacht?? wegen die 10% die die GTX570 schneller ist??


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> willkommen im Klub mit meinem Mega DSL 384kbit/s sauge ich dann mal wieder 6h nur für ein so blöden Patch.
> 
> Finde es mitlerweile eh eine Frechheit sowas zu machen, mal ganz ehrlich, auch wenn es nicht mehr viele sind die kein Internet haben, aber was sollen die machen?? Die gucken mal wieder dumm in die Röhre


 
Laß dir den Patch von einem bekannten auf DVD brennen und verdich 

und ich Hoffe die Patchen diesen NoobCheat ala autoAim weg


----------



## freezee-e (13. März 2011)

spielt doch eh keiner auf pc mit controller das wäre ja nachteilig. und autoaim geht doch nur mit controller. die maus und tastatur sind eh schneller wie controller und autoaim


----------



## Star_KillA (13. März 2011)

Meine läuft nicht mehr , ne


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> lol du hat eine GTX470 und holst dir jetzt eine GTX570?? Naja scheinst echt zu viel Kohle zu haben, ist zwar jedem selbst überlassen,aber wieso hast du das gemacht?? wegen die 10% die die GTX570 schneller ist??


 
Wer kann der kann, hängt mit was anderem zusammen. Die GTX 470 kommt in meinen zweit Rechner, der bei ner Freundin steht


----------



## freezee-e (13. März 2011)

schon lustig wie gleich einer angefallen wird sobald er ne neue graka kauft die etwa 10% schneller ist. wer das geld hat der hat's halt. das geht doch keinen schw*** was an warum man das so macht. jeder hat doch seine eigenen gründe. außerdem ist das hier der falsche thread für sowas.


zu crysis:
müsste die demo nicht heute enden?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2011)

Heute.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

Wie heute, klär mich mal auf


Bei mir lief die Demo zwar ohne Probleme, da ich eh nur denn SP spielen will muß ich wohl noch warten


----------



## Gerry (14. März 2011)

Ich bin soooo gespannt, was wir diese Woche noch für Tests lesen dürfen und vor allem, ob Crytek endlich mal aus dem Dornröschenschlaf aufwacht. 

Sollte Crysis 2 nächste Woche auf dem PC in dem technischen Zustand ausgeliefert werden, der uns bisher freiwillig (MP-Demo) und angeblich unfreiwillig (Leaked-Beta) präsentiert wurde, dann sage ich nur "ohhhjeee". Selbst wenn per Patch irgendwann mal ein Grafikupdate (speziell DX11) nachgeliefert wird, wer will dann den SP noch mal nur allein deswegen durchzocken!?


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2011)

Ich hoffe Crytek bringt den DX11-Patch passend zum Release raus, schließlich würde ich gerne von Anfang an damit zocken, und nicht erst beim zweiten Durchlauf.


----------



## Bull56 (14. März 2011)

also ich würde crysis 2 denkich auch mehrmals durchzocken 

war bei crysis 1 auch so 

das mit dem dx11 ist irwie doof...


----------



## NeRo1987 (14. März 2011)

So ich hab mich jetzt gerade extra bei PCGH-X registriert um auch meinen Senf dazu zu geben... 

Ich kann diese elendige Diskussion mit Crysis 2 nicht mehr abhaben...

Bereits seit Erscheinen des Vorgängers hab ich mich auf einen Nachfolger gefreut, sämtliche News/Screens/Videos etc. mitverfolgt und mich über so manchen Kommentar des Entwicklers zum Game gefreut (PC Version wird VIEL besser sein usw.). 

Ich bin ein großer Crysis-Fan, spiele dass Spiel immer wieder, da dass Game auch dank der Mod-Szene immer noch SEHR lebendig ist! Die Grafik wurde immer wieder gesteigert durch TOD oder was auch immer ... Als ich gehört hab, dass das Game ebenfalls für Konsolen entwickelt wird, dachte ich erst nichts schlechtes... Doch diese Geheimnishaltung gegenüber dem Kunden, Zurückhaltung von PC-Screens usw., war schon immer ein schlechtes Omen. 

Nun, mit dem "Release" der Leaked Beta, den auf Youtube hochgeladenen Videos, kann sich nun eigentlich jeder ein Bild vom fertigen Spiel machen, da es ja in der Final Version die in ein paar Tagen erscheint auch ohne besserer Grafik (und ohne DX11 , wobei ich denke dass auch mit DX11 die Texturen nicht schärfer, die allgemeine Grafik nicht besser wird) ausgeliefert wird mit DX9. 

Ich finde es eine reine Kundenverarsche, die stets loyale PC Community dermaßen im Regen stehen zu lassen, besonders nach all den Versprechungen seitens Crytek was die PC Fassung anbelangt. Das Spiel wird vorerst nicht gekauft, ich werde Tests abwarten und mich erst dann zu einem Kauf entschließen, wenn meine Erwartungen an das Game erfüllt wurden.

Übrigens ist der Test von PC Action (90 %) auch nicht aussagekräftig, die Redaktion war, wie PCGH bereits vor Wochen, vor Ort bei Crytek um das Spiel auf einem "geschlossenen" System und unter Aufsicht zu testen. Dies sind für mich keine realen Testbedingungen sondern mehr Marketing als unabhängige Berichterstattung.


----------



## andyw1228 (14. März 2011)

Ich kann das Gejammer nicht mehr hören- es ist nur ein Spiel!
Klar, ich habe mich auch tierisch gefreut auf die nächste Grafikreferenz, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das nicht so ohne weiteres
möglich: 
Crysis 1 und Metro sind DIE Grafikhämmer und wenn man alle Detail anstellt, zwingen sie jeden Rechner in die Knie. Alle fanden die
Grafik toll aber haben über die Anforderungen gemeckert. Metro hat sich nicht gut (trotz Referenzgrafik und sehr gutem Spiel) verkauft und wird nun
teilweise verschenkt...
Meint ihr die können zaubern? DIe kochen auch nur mit Wassser! Entweder sie schrauben den Fotorealismus noch höher, dann
wird noch mehr gemeckert und noch weniger Leute können auf MAX spielen oder sie optimieren (tricksen) soweit, dass es gut
aussieht, aber flüssig auf jedem 2. Rechner läuft.
Von DX10/11 verspreche ich mir ÜBERHAUPT nichts mehr (siehe Posts vor ein paar Seiten). Nennt mal ein Spiel, wo es Performance
und Qualtät bingt. Eingie träumen noch davon, dass DX11 plötzlich ein anderes Spiel aus Crysis2 macht...träumt weiter. Es wird
evtl. eine per GPU berechnete DOF geben und ein wenig Tesselation.
Was mich RICHTIG ärgert ist hingegen die scheinbare Fokussierung auf Konsolen, trotz anderslautender Versprechen seitens Crytec!
Es ist zwar schön, dass es nun flüssiger läuft, aber scheinbar dadurch, dass die Gesamtkomplexität von Crysis-Niveau auf COD-Minilevel-Niveau runtergeschaubt wurde. Ich schreibe scheinbar, da ICH es noch nicht gespielt habe (außer Multiplayer und der zählt nicht, da
anderes Spiel). Wenn ich mir aber das Aktuelle Heftchen angucke, dass an meiner PCGH klebt, dann wird mir wieder warm ums Herz.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die PCGH nun auch so dreist lügt, wie ander Magazine.
Außerdem hat es von den Schreibern hier nch keiner RICHTIG gesehenen- vieleicht war der LEAK eine "Marketing-Aktion" und dir
finale Release wird anders aussehen, aber dann garantiert nicht wegen DX10/11. Die Spielehersteller hatten jetzt zig Jahre seit
DX10 Zeit mal was ordentliches zu programmieren, aber so richtig sieht man den UNterschied in keinem Spiel.

Ich werde Crysis 2 nicht abbestellen. Warum auch?  Ich öffne meine Spiele nun erst, wenn ich im Netzt die ertsen echten Reaktionen
 von Gamern habe. Wenn es wirklich so schlecht sein sollte (trotz guter Wertungen?!) kann man es zurückgeben- und das ist kein großer
Akt, wie hier eingie schreiben: Papptüte zukleben, Aufkleber ausrucken und der Postbotin mitgeben.

EDIT: Thema Grafikkarte: ich hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten ein GTX470AMP gekauft. Mit der bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.
Aber ich werde mir eine GTX570 kaufen und die 470 er verkaufe. Warum ? Mit meiner GTX260 habe ich zu lange gewartet, nur
100€ bekommen und musste 200€ drauflegen. Wenn ich meine GTX470 jetzt verkaufe, bekomme ich knapp 200€ und muss
nur 100€ drauflegen. Andererseits hatte ich mit der GTX260 fast 2 Jahre ruhe...scheißspiel...


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2011)

Ich denke mal Crytek hat sich mit dem zweiten Teil eben mehr auf die Performance speziallisiert, als auf die Grafik.
Der Kunde bekommt nur leider keine Details was die PC-Version angeht, und muss seine Kaufentscheidung von der portierten Konsolendemo abhängig machen, und das finde ich etwas schwach.

Meiner Meinung nach hat EA(?) da geschlafen, was Vermarktung im PC-Bereich angeht.


----------



## Alan Asleep (14. März 2011)

Ich denke es wird so sein wie bei FarCry, da wurde mit 1.3 auch krass an den Shadern geschraubt und es sah nochmal viel besser aus. Wenn es nicht rechtzeitig zum Release was wird mit DX11 dann halt ein paar Tage oder maximal paar Wochen spaeter.
Klar in einer perfekten PC-Spiele-first-Schlaraffenwelt waeren DX11 features schon zum Start gekommen, aber die Realitaeten sehen halt anders aus. Mal im Ernst, ich hab vor kurzem Dead Rising2 und Dead Space 2 gezockt, jetzt ist Mass Effect 2 dran. Da sind Null DX11 features drin und sie sehen trotzdem klasse aus.
C2 DX11 wird nochmal geiler aussehen und ein paar sehr interessante Sachen haben, aber ich find's klasse das auch DX9 so optimiert ist das es selbst auf 8800er Karten jetzt mit 60fps rennen kann.
So viel Lob Crytek für den technischen Benchmark Charakter von Crysis1 gekriegt hat, sie haben damals mindestens das 10fache an Kritik dafür gekriegt dass es so ein Hardwarefresser ist und die Engine nicht so gut skaliert wie etwa Source. ("...but can it run Crysis?" wurde gar zum gefluegelten Wort).
Dazu kam das Dilemma das es fast zuviele Tweakmoeglichkeiten gab und sich jeder fühlte als könne er das Spiel nicht auf Maximum spielen.
Nun haben sie das alles behoben und konzentrieren sich jetzt darauf mit DX11 wieder das Beste vom Besten zu haben. Das wird wahrscheinlich dramatisch besser aussehen als auf den Konsolen (nicht nur wegen Aufloesung und LOD). Sollte ja klar sein warum man vor dem Launch nicht an die grosse Glocke haengen wird, dass 1 von 3 Platformen doch sehr viel besser aussehen wird als die anderen, zumal sie auf der PC Platform garantiert nicht mal ansatzweise soviel Exemplare verkaufen werden als auf den anderen beiden. Das sollte ja wohl selbst verstaendlich sein. Größerer Markt bedeutet nunmal das man vorsichtiger navigieren muss um nicht jemanden auf die Füße zu treten.

btw die CE3 Techdemo war DX9 und das sah so geil aus dass alle gegeifert haben wie nah es an CG ist. DX10 war ein totaler Witz von Microsoft. DX11 hat ein paar nette Sachen und die werden garantiert auch im Patch sein.


----------



## Sharkz (14. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> ........


 
Ich glaube das ist auch gar nicht das Problem von vielen.Klar sieht das Spiel in den DX9 Einstellungen super aus , keine Frage.Aber Crytek hat nunmal behauptet das sie bei der PC Version keine Abstriche machen werden.

Falls DX11 nicht drin sein wird, ist das aber nicht der Fall! Mir kann keiner sagen das man nur mit DX9 glücklich ist.Viel ältere Spiele bekommen es doch auch hin. Crytek ist nunmal unter ziemlich hohem Druck was die Optik angeht.Durch Crysis 1 sind nunmal die Erwartungen so hoch ,dass viele mit einer DX9 Version des Nachfolgers einfach nur enttäuscht wären.Ich für meinen Teil könnte noch damit leben , aber von einem Entwickler dann auch noch angelogen zu werden würde für mich das Fass zum überlaufen bringen.

Es liegt einfach nicht daran das es unter dem heutigem Standard (DX10) liegt , sondern das einfach was versprochen wurde was man so nicht eingehalten hat.Und das ist das was mich so sauer macht.

Vorallem setzen sie noch einen drauf und lassen mit ihrer "DX11 Ankündigung" auf sich warten."Wir werden bald mehr Infos rausgeben" , ja bisher ist davon noch nix durchgekommen.Wenn Crytek 2 Tage vorher damit ankommt können die ihren Dreck behalten!


----------



## Alan Asleep (14. März 2011)

ich dachte ich war deutlich genug. Das Spiel kommt auf 3 Plattformen raus. Würdest Du jetzt damit werben dass eine Plattform massiv überlegen ist? vor dem Launch? Bethesda hat das selbst damals bei Oblivion nicht gemacht. Keiner macht das, höchstens kleine Hersteller machen das die sowieso nur auf PC veröffentlichen oder deren Konsolenpraesenz im besten Falle ein Afterthought ist.
Ich würde ja gerne mal eine Liste der Spiele sehen die DX11 beinhalten, Multiplattform sind und damit vor dem Release dann werben das das Spiel auf dem PC viel geiler ist. Ich zocke echt viele PC Spiele aber ich hab noch keines gesehen. Das russische Metro 2033 vielleicht aber welches noch?

Sieh es doch mal praktisch und realistisch: Klar gibt es alle Texturen in unmoeglich hohen Aufloesungen, Partikel sehen besser aus, Schatten detaillierter usw...
Cryteks QA hat aber vermutlich alle Haende voll zu tun gehabt vor dem Release "DX9" zu finalisieren , dass ist die Basis der drei Plattformen. Sie konnten nicht einfach sagen: Scheiss drauf, wir machen jetzt wo noch alles nichtmal final und stabil ist schon das DX11 Fass auf. Nachdem die Konsolenversionen im Kasten waren, wurde DX11 Prioritaet. Die sind auch nur Menschen. Das ist deren erster Multiplattformrelease und den wollten sie halt nicht vergeigen. Das verlorene Vertrauen der "Herrenrasse" PC-Spieler werden sie sich jetzt dann halt mit dem DX11 Update wieder zurückholen. Crytek musste mit diesem Spiel nicht beweisen dass sie sich selbst 200% toppen koennen. Die mussten beweisen das deren Flugzeugtraeger Engine auch durch den Aermelkanal passt.
Und nochwas: Spiele sind schon lange keine v1.0 Dinger mehr die komplett bugfrei für alle Zeit über jede Kritik erhaben sind. Die Teile sind mittlerweile so komplex wie Betriebssysteme und die Publisher pushen jeden Entwickler hart Releasetermine einzuhalten. Da wird das Spiel dann halt irgendwann als 1.0 auf die Disc gepresst und dann geht das Gepatche los (so wie bei Windows zum Beispiel auch). 
Ich kann mich garnicht daran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal ein PC-Spiel ohne irgendein Update oder patch hatte. Call Of Duty: World At War hatte am Ende 5 Gigabyte patches oder so.
Sowas krasses wird's bei C2 nicht geben, aber wenn DX11 mit einem Update dann nachgeliefert wird, werd ich nicht rumheulen. Es kommt, so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (14. März 2011)

alan asleep schrieb:


> ich dachte ich war deutlich genug. Das spiel kommt auf 3 plattformen raus. Würdest du jetzt damit werben dass eine plattform massiv überlegen ist? Vor dem launch? Bethesda hat das selbst damals bei oblivion nicht gemacht. Keiner macht das, höchstens kleine hersteller machen das die sowieso nur auf pc veröffentlichen oder deren konsolenpraesenz im besten falle ein afterthought ist.
> Ich würde ja gerne mal eine liste der spiele sehen die dx11 beinhalten, multiplattform sind und damit vor dem release dann werben das das spiel auf dem pc viel geiler ist. Ich zocke echt viele pc spiele aber ich hab noch keines gesehen. Das russische metro 2033 vielleicht aber welches noch?
> 
> Sieh es doch mal praktisch und realistisch: Klar gibt es alle texturen in unmoeglich hohen aufloesungen, partikel sehen besser aus, schatten detaillierter usw...
> ...



Dito!!!


----------



## hempsmoker (14. März 2011)

Ja, schöner Text. Stimm ich zu.


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (14. März 2011)

Außerdem wurde EA und Crytek durch den Beta Leak (der außerdem eine veraltete Version gewesen seien soll) ziemlich unter Druck gesetzt. Die PC Spieler Gemeinde hat ja schon bei Crysis 1 nicht davor halt gemacht, wie blöde Raubkopien zu erstellen. In so einer Situation kostet jeder verlorene Tag Geld. Und wenn ihr jetzt wieder sagt, dass es denen nur ums Geld gehen würde, dann kann ich nur sagen Ja. Wacht auf, auch Crytek kann nicht ohne Geld leben, geschweige denn ein Spiel solch eines Kalibers rausbringen. Sie haben die Engine, sie mussten sehr stark optimieren, und dass was die Demo zeigt gefällt mir unter Betrachtung, dass es DX9 ist und unter der Performance die sie bringt, sehr gut. Die Konsolenmärkte sind nunmal deutlich weniger mit Raubkopien überfüllt und haben bei dem Crytek Debut nunmal auch eine wichtige Rolle.
Außerdem kommt ja PC exklusiv der 3D Modus (was ja mal absolut high end ist!) und später noch DX 11.

Ich bin ein Fanboy, ihr seid die Hater. Ein Zwischending wird die richtige Ansicht sein 

Mfg,
HEGPCF


----------



## Alan Asleep (14. März 2011)

Das Leak hat definitiv Zeit gekostet. Die muessen sicher stellen das der geleakte Resource-Compiler inkompatibel ist zu dem in der finalen Version, Cheatsicherheit beim Multiplayer usw... das kostet sehr wichtige Programmierermanntage die dann dazu fuehren das sie anderswo fehlen. Vermutlich mit ein Grund dass DX11 als Update nach dem Release kommt. Aber wie gesagt. Ich spiel das Ding vermutlich sowieso 2mal durch. 1x DX9, dann ein wenig Multiplayer und wenn DX11 da ist kommt der naechste Playthrough. Ist ja Gott Sei Dank kein glorrifizierter einspuriger Geisterbahntunnel wie bei COD games.


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> das kostet sehr wichtige Programmierermanntage die dann dazu fuehren das sie anderswo fehlen. Vermutlich mit ein Grund dass DX11 als Update nach dem Release kommt. Aber wie gesagt. Ich spiel das Ding vermutlich sowieso 2mal durch. 1x DX9, dann ein wenig Multiplayer und wenn DX11 da ist kommt der naechste Playthrough. Ist ja Gott Sei Dank kein glorrifizierter einspuriger Geisterbahntunnel wie bei COD games.



Zum einen denke ich auch das der Leak mit Schuld daran trägt, das DX11 per Patch nach geliefert wird, zum anderen ist das aber wirklich kein Beinbruch.
Ich werde C2 am Releasetag anfangen zu zocken. Sollte hier noch kein DX11 funktionieren, werd ichs eben auch einmal in DX9, und einmal in DX11 durch zocken. 
Und da Marc schon verraten hat, das man mit den freigeschalteten Upgrades weiter zocken kann, sehe ich hier auch kein Problem beim mehrmaligen durchspielen.


----------



## NeRo1987 (15. März 2011)

Ich gebe Alan Asleep in allen Belangen Recht.. 
Mir kommt es vor als würde er von Crytek persönlich mit uns "reden"..!? 
" ich dachte ich war deutlich genug. Das spiel kommt auf 3 plattformen raus.  "...


----------



## Antonio (15. März 2011)

Eig müsst doch die entwicklung vom Spiel selbst abgeschlossen sein oder, weil das kommt ja nächste woche auf den Markt ?


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2011)

Im Prinzip schon. Die Daten werden wohl diese Woche ins Presswerk gehen/müssen.


----------



## salamandabiko (15. März 2011)

Nur noch eine Woche...


----------



## arosman (15. März 2011)

City Interactive wird den PC spielemarkt retten, lol.

Grafisch ist SNIPER einem Crysis 2 ja um längen vorraus.
Zeiten ändern sich
SNIPER
Screenshot zu Sniper: Ghost Warrior (PC) bei GameStar.de 
Screenshot zu Sniper: Ghost Warrior (PC) bei GameStar.de 
Screenshot zu Sniper: Ghost Warrior (PC) bei GameStar.de

CRYSIS 2
Bild: crysis2demo2011-03-051ulbk.png - abload.de Bild: crysis2demo2011-03-051z9t5.png - abload.de
...sogar konsoläros bekommen 100000x besseres geboten, schaut euch nur mal KILLZONE 3 an.

Von Crysis 2 sollte man eigentlich sowas in der art erwarten;

http://www.veterangamers.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/crysis2fn2.jpg

...aber doch nicht so ne gammeloptik, dass ist ja widerlich.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> City Interactive wird den PC spielemarkt retten, lol.
> 
> Grafisch ist SNIPER einem Crysis 2 ja um längen vorraus.
> Zeiten ändern sich
> ...


 
Eine tropische Insel bietet halt mehr Lichtreflexionen als eine Stadt oder bringt es zumindest besser rüber. Das kannst du also nicht vergleichen. In New York wird es viel mehr Objekte und Details geben. Wäre der Teil mit den Aliens nicht gekommen mit dem Eis und so, dann wäre es schon einwenig langweilig geworden. Außerdem spielt Crysis 2 drei Jahre nach Crysis. Die Menschheit steht vor der Vernichtung und da wäre eine paradisische Insel wohl fehl am Platz. Das muss auch glaubwürdig rüberkommen, es muss erschütternt wirken und nicht glücklich oder sorglos. 
Das Bild ist aus der Crysis 2 Demo, die laut Crytek ein Xbox 360 Port ist. Du solltest die Grafik eines Sinlgeplayer Screenshots aus Crysis auch mit einem Singleplayer Screenshot aus Crysis 2 vergleichen. Aber dann mit max. Einstellungen bei beiden Spielen.


----------



## andyw1228 (15. März 2011)

Texturen sind teilweise nicht schelcht, aber es fehlen die Schader-Effekte- besonders zu sehen bei den großen Kieselsteinen
auf dem Dach. Keinerlei POM...


----------



## arosman (15. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Eine tropische Insel bietet halt mehr Lichtreflexionen als eine Stadt oder bringt es zumindest besser rüber. Das kannst du also nicht vergleichen. In New York wird es viel mehr Objekte und Details geben. Wäre der Teil mit den Aliens nicht gekommen mit dem Eis und so, dann wäre es schon einwenig langweilig geworden. Außerdem spielt Crysis 2 drei Jahre nach Crysis. Die Menschheit steht vor der Vernichtung und da wäre eine paradisische Insel wohl fehl am Platz. Das muss auch glaubwürdig rüberkommen, es muss erschütternt wirken und nicht glücklich oder sorglos.
> Das Bild ist aus der Crysis 2 Demo, die laut Crytek ein Xbox 360 Port ist. *Du solltest die Grafik eines Sinlgeplayer Screenshots aus Crysis auch mit einem Singleplayer Screenshot aus Crysis 2 vergleichen. Aber dann mit max. Einstellungen bei beiden Spielen*.


 

Glaubst du wirklichh das sich die vollversion grossartig von der demo unterscheiden wird ? Ich bitte dich


----------



## hempsmoker (15. März 2011)

Ich denke das schon, da wie bekannt ist, die Demo nur ein Port der Xbox war. Ich bin mittlerweile sehr optimistisch was die Final für PC angeht. Diese ganzen Spekulationen ob C2 in der Final wirklich nur ein matschiger Konsolenport bleibt oder nicht, sind langsam echt lahm und langweilig. Wartets doch einfach ab...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. März 2011)

Denk doch mal positiv und mal nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand. Die Grafik wird im Singleplayer "glänzen" und im Multiplayer kommt es eher auf die Performance an. Außerdem hat Crytek ja gesagt, dass eine PC-Demo nie geplant war. Das ist die XBox Version auf dem PC. Also können wir auf mehr hoffen. Wieso jammert ihr alle wegen der Grafik? CoD BO ist grafisch schlechter als Crysis 2 und wurde trotzdem so oft verkauft. Die haben es sicherlich nicht wegen der Grafik gekauft, sondern wegen dem Gameplay. Aber nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht.


----------



## arosman (15. März 2011)

Stadt, dschungel wen interessierts ? Egal welches szenario entwickler umsetzen es sollte ansehnlich sein und das ist bei Crysis 2 nicht der fall.


Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, Crysis 2 ist purer durchschnitt grafisch.
Ein comicshooter ohne jegliche authenzität

Wenn man städte nachbildet dann bitte so:

http://www.luna-s-art.com/webstalker/img/noticias/ClearSky/Clear_Sky_65.jpg
http://static.4players.de/premium/Screenshots/7a/e0/1802293-vollbild.jpg
http://www.hitmangames.de/Pics/stalker_screen4.jpg
http://onipepper.de/wp-content/gallery/stalker_2906/STALKER_ClearSky_0143.jpg

Fotorealismus war damals wie man sieht deutlich mehr gefragt als heute, traurig


----------



## arosman (15. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Denk doch mal positiv und mal nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand. Die Grafik wird im Singleplayer "glänzen" und im Multiplayer kommt es eher auf die Performance an. Außerdem hat Crytek ja gesagt, dass eine PC-Demo nie geplant war. Das ist die XBox Version auf dem PC. Also können wir auf mehr hoffen. Wieso jammert ihr alle wegen der Grafik? CoD BO ist grafisch schlechter als Crysis 2 und wurde trotzdem so oft verkauft. Die haben es sicherlich nicht wegen der Grafik gekauft, sondern wegen dem Gameplay. Aber nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht.


 
weil sehr viele bereits die Beta durchgezockt haben und ihre meinung äusserten. Ich nur die demo aber mir reicht das, vollversion wird kein stück besser.
Ich bin kein hellseher aber realist.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. März 2011)

Ich denke auch realistisch, aber ich sage nicht gleich nach der Demo, dass alles ******* ist und nicht noch besser werden kann. Am 24.3. kommt es raus und fertig.
 Meinst du etwa die Leak Version? Dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen. Wer sich sowas illegel beschafft, kann auch nicht erwarten, dass er ein einwandfreies Produkt erhält. Die Qualität eines Spiel daran festzulegen ist einfach lächerlich. Aber zu dem Thema hat Crytek sich ebenfalls geäußert.
Ich habe Crysis 2 nicht vorbestellt, falls es dich interessiert.

http://www.mycrysis.com/gallery/screenshot/alien-dropship-overhead
http://www.mycrysis.com/gallery/screenshot/moving-through-nyc-s-catastrophic-beauty

Also schlechter als Stalker sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## arosman (15. März 2011)

Das sind geschönte hersteller-screenshots,


----------



## joraku (15. März 2011)

Doch, bist du schon, in meiner Demo gabs keinen Singleplayermodus.


----------



## cortez91 (15. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklichh das sich die vollversion grossartig von der demo unterscheiden wird ? Ich bitte dich


 
Ich glaube das, ja. Die Demo war doch nur eine eilige XBOX Portierung ohne jegliche Grafikoptionen. Schlecht sah die Demo ausserdem bei weitem nicht aus, ich frag mich was die Leute von Crysis 2 erwartet haben... Dass es realer als die Realität aussieht, oder wie ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. März 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das, ja. Die Demo war doch nur eine eilige XBOX Portierung ohne jegliche Grafikoptionen. Schlecht sah die Demo ausserdem bei weitem nicht aus, ich frag mich was die Leute von Crysis 2 erwartet haben... Dass es realer als die Realität aussieht, oder wie ?


 
Wer hat denn das gesagt??? Aber genau dieser WOW-AHA-MEGAKNALLER-Effekt fehlt halt einigen...unter anderem mir, nicht nur einer der Gründe wesshalb ich dieses Spiel nicht kaufen werde.


----------



## joraku (15. März 2011)

Im Moment stagniert der grafische Fortschritt leider in den meisten Bereichen. (*hust* Homefront *hust* AC Brotherhood, gut, ist die gleiche Engine wie AC2)


----------



## arosman (15. März 2011)

bin begeistert,lol
Der user denkt er spielt CRYIS 1 (2:45 - 2:50) und wartet auf die fallenden Bäume die so spektakulär fallen im ersten, lol.

Ich weiss nicht leute aber Crysis 2 ist für mich echt ne verarsche, sollte man in Fear 4 umbenennen oder so.

Ich erweitere (*hust*Call of Duty Bo *hust* Test Drive Unlimited 2* )

Erinnere mich gar nicht mehr an das letzte halbwegs anständige zurück.


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (15. März 2011)

Nein Arosman, sondern weil wir Respekt den Entwicklern zollen und nicht ihre Arbeit mit solchen erbärmlichen Downloads zunichte machen. Für dich gibt es nur eine Wahrheit:
1. Alle Crysis 2 Screenshots, wo mal was sehr gut aussieht, sind nachbearbeitet
2. Fast jedes Spiel des letzten Jahres hat ne bessere Grafik als Crysis 2

Sieht so aus, als wärest du ganz schön engstirnig (dein SNIPER sieht übrigens bei weitem nicht so gut aus wie Crysis 2, schonmal bei Fielmann gewesen?)


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. März 2011)

Versteh nicht was hir alle haben, Crysis 2 sieht gut aus und wie die Finale PC Version ist weiß doch noch gar keiner. Also am besten bis zum Release warten und dann meckern und nicht schon davor.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. März 2011)

Ich kann Chester Bennington und High End Gaming PC Freak nur zu stimmen.

Wenn du das Spiel nicht gut findest, dann kaufe es nicht. Das hier hat nichts mehr mit einer sachlichen Diskussion zu.


----------



## arosman (15. März 2011)

High End Gaming PC Freak schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als wärest du ganz schön engstirnig (dein SNIPER sieht übrigens bei weitem nicht so gut aus wie Crysis 2, schonmal bei Fielmann gewesen?)


 
Im gegensatz zu dir ja.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Versteh nicht was hir alle haben, Crysis 2 sieht gut aus und wie die Finale PC Version ist weiß doch noch gar keiner. Also am besten bis zum Release warten und dann meckern und nicht schon davor.


 
Ja, die finale version wird grafisch deutlich besser weil Crytek behauptet das die demo ein XBOX360 port ist , lol.
Jungs, das ganze Spiel ist ein Port, schnallts endlich



Hofft ruhig weiter, wenns euch dabei besser geht.
Die Grafik wird sich von der Demo falls überhaupt nur minimal unterscheiden, aber manch einer denkt er sieht ein komplett anders spiel mit ultrascharfern texturen, besserer Wasserdarstellung etc. , lol
Wie naiv kann man nur sein-


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Die Grafik wird sich von der Demo falls überhaupt nur minimal unterscheiden, aber manch einer denkt er sieht ein komplett anders spiel mit ultrascharfern texturen, besserer Wasserdarstellung etc. , lol
> Wie naiv kann man nur sein-



Es soll ja auch Leute geben, für die ist die Grafik nicht der Hauptgrund ein Spiel zu kaufen, auch wenn man von Crysis natürlich viel erwartet.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. März 2011)

@ arosman


Was hat das bitte mit naiv zu tun, ich warte mit meinem Urteil auf die finale Version


----------



## arosman (15. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> auch wenn man von Crysis natürlich viel erwartet.


 
Von keinem anderen spiel erwartet man so viel wie von Crysis.
Wenn Crysis 2 vor vier jahren erschienen wäre und Crysis 1 heute, würden ale schreien "BOAH ist das ein fortschritt", zurecht !

Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## Wuppertal_one (15. März 2011)

Hey und Hallo!

Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht echt/richtig DirectX 11 sein, aber ich habe ein Video entdeckt, in dem zumindest das behauptet wird. (Evtl ein hint? - LOL - Wie gesagt, ich finde es sieht richtig gut aus (nur die Backsteintextur auf dem Boden ist auch irgendwie 2d...)

Ich finde es sieht richtig gut aus (besser als die anderen Demo vids???) (Ohhje ich habe mich selber verspoilt, ich wollte mir egtl nichtmal screens reinzeihen, da ich für nen Rechnerspare (mein letzter ist kanpp 6-7 Jahre (Graka 4-5) alt =D Aber seiht die Grafikdiskusion losgebrochen ist kann ich nicht anders 



Und so sollte es ursprünglich ja mal ausehen! =P





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H19zPgnFaKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


High End Gaming PC Freak schrieb:


> Außerdem kommt ja PC exklusiv der 3D Modus (was ja mal absolut high end ist!) und später noch DX 11.


 
"3D for real
Crysis 2 will available in true stereoscopic 3D on all three platforms, Xbox 360, PlayStation3 and PC."

Quelle: Overview | Crytek


----------



## freezee-e (16. März 2011)

bei dem techdemo sieht man im dschungel einen echten menschen ganz zum schluss ^^ das ist bestimmt nicht aus der engine


----------



## cortez91 (16. März 2011)

freezee-e schrieb:


> bei dem techdemo sieht man im dschungel einen echten menschen ganz zum schluss ^^ das ist bestimmt nicht aus der engine


 
Also spätestens bei dem Schiff sieht man doch, dass das nen Witz sein soll 

Ich lass mir jedenfalls die Vorfreude nicht von ein paar Miesmachern verderben. Mir hat die MP-Demo schon sehr gut gefallen, das Spielgefühl stimmt einfach, es spielt sich so flüssig und bietet durch die neuen Anzugfunktionen so viel taktischen Spielraum. Grafisch hat es mich eigentlich im Gegensatz zu gefühlt 99,5% der User hier auch überzeugt, vor allem die Lichteffekte sind doch gar nicht so übel und die Liebe zum Detail fand ich auf den Multiplayermaps teilweise schon recht beeindruckend. Das ist für mich viel wichtiger, als die Jagd nach Rekord-Texturauflösungen, denn das macht für mich die Glaubwürdigkeit der Umgebung viel eher aus. 

Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass mich der Multiplayer-Modus für einige Wochen fesseln wird. Das Level-System könnte für eine recht große Langzeitmotivation sorgen, schon in der Demo hab ich mich über jeden Rang nen Keks gefreut. Ich kanns kaum erwarten, den auf noch mehr Maps zu zocken! 

Über den Singleplayer mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Was man bis jetzt in den Trailern an Umgebung gesehen hat gefällt mir schon sehr gut und sieht mir auch recht weitläufig aus. Zumindest wirkt es durch die vertikale Komponente (die es ja in Crysis 1 schon gegeben hat) relativ groß. Story wird wahrscheinlich wieder 08/15 sein, aber bei einem Shooter brauche ich persönlich auch keinen größeren Tiefgang. Hauptsache sie reicht um ein wenig zu unterhalten, in Crysis 1 und Warhead hat sie das immerhin auch schon geschafft (das Ende von Warhead auf dem Flugplatz war einfach bombastisch) 
Wenn der SP an eine Spielzeit von 8-10 Stunden rankommt, reicht mir das völlig aus. Hauptsache er wird nicht wieder durch endlose Fahrten und Wegstrecken in die Länge gezogen, wie das bei Crysis 1 teilweie der Fall war. 

Jedenfalls wird Crysis 2 ab dem 26. definitiv auf meinem Rechner zu finden sein und da auch erstmal nicht so schnell wieder verschwinden!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. März 2011)

freezee-e schrieb:


> bei dem techdemo sieht man im dschungel einen echten menschen ganz zum schluss ^^ das ist bestimmt nicht aus der engine


 
Ist echt zum totlachen...dieser FAKE!!!


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2011)

Wuppertal_one schrieb:


> Hey und Hallo!
> 
> Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht echt/richtig DirectX 11 sein, aber ich habe ein Video entdeckt, in dem zumindest das behauptet wird. (Evtl ein hint? - LOL - Wie gesagt, ich finde es sieht richtig gut aus (nur die Backsteintextur auf dem Boden ist auch irgendwie 2d...)


 
Also mir reicht die gezeigte Optik auch schon aus. Ob es mit der finalen Version gleichzusetzen ist, wird sich zeigen.
Und wenn dann nach ein paar Monaten noch ne Config ala Mster raus kommt, bin ich vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## Antonio (16. März 2011)

Wollte Crytek nicht noch vor realese mit Paar mehr infos rausrücken weil ich les nixmehr neues hmm......


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2011)

Die Goldstatus-Meldung sollte so langsam auch mal eintrudeln.


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

Evtl. sind die bisschen geschockt, weil es so viele abbestellt haben ^^
Ne also ich hols mir auch... kann doch jetzt net schlechter als 1 aussehen, und wenns dazu noch besser läuft... reichts mir.


----------



## andyw1228 (16. März 2011)

Ich habe mir vorhin mal wieder die Demo vom aktuellen 3DMakr angeguckt...
Da sieht man, was heuzutage möglich wäre...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (16. März 2011)

Wuppertal_one schrieb:


> Hey und Hallo!
> 
> Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht echt/richtig DirectX 11 sein, aber ich habe ein Video entdeckt, in dem zumindest das behauptet wird. (Evtl ein hint? - LOL - Wie gesagt, ich finde es sieht richtig gut aus (nur die Backsteintextur auf dem Boden ist auch irgendwie 2d...)
> 
> Ich finde es sieht richtig gut aus (besser als die anderen Demo vids???) (Ohhje ich habe mich selber verspoilt, ich wollte mir egtl nichtmal screens reinzeihen, da ich für nen Rechnerspare (mein letzter ist kanpp 6-7 Jahre (Graka 4-5) alt =D Aber seiht die Grafikdiskusion losgebrochen ist kann ich nicht anders




Dieses Video stammt aus der Leak Version. Die hatte nur DX9 und war noch mit vielen Bugs ausgestattet. 
Könntest du dieses Video bitte wieder rausnehmen? Wir unterstützen so etwas nicht.


----------



## teKau^ (16. März 2011)

Hi Leute,
wie habt ihr eure Demo Version zum laufen gebracht? Bei mir kommt jedes mal die Fehlermeldung

Incorrect login details, please retry

Ich habe schon einige Spiele gezockt und ne Anmeldung mit Benutzernamen und Passwort werde ich wohl noch hinbekommen..
In den Crysis 2 Foren haben viele das selbe Problem, aber niemand eine Lösung! Hab mir die Demo via Steam gezogen und auch so mal runtergeladen, beides bringt keinen Erfolg.
Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?!
Und bitte keine Posts von wegen, "haste auch Benutzernamen und Passwort nicht vertauscht?" oder so ähnliche sachen 

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Die Demo ist seit Sonntag offline, du wirst sie also nicht mehr spielen können.


----------



## teKau^ (16. März 2011)

oh man ey.. das glaub ich jetzt nicht.. 
war das ein demo release für 3 tage oder was ?


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (16. März 2011)

Installiert -> alten Account von Crysis genommen -> Gespielt 

Ich glaube, es macht eh keinen Sinn mehr, in der Hinsicht viel zu probieren. Ich glaube, die Demo ist schon offiziell abgelaufen. Wenn ich mich einlogge, gibt es nurnoch 4 Server und bei allen bekomme ich einen Fehler (vorher waren es knapp 3000).


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Nein, für zwei Wochen.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Wir unterstützen so etwas nicht.



Verallgemeinerungen sind generell kacke!


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (16. März 2011)

Die, die so etwas unterstützen, sollen auf Elite PvPers schreiben  Da PCGames und PCGamesHardware sich gegen Veröffentlichung und Verbreitung solchen Materials ausgesprochen haben, kann man hier schon von "wir" sprechen. Man sollte nicht ständig Sachen machen, die hier keine Mehrheit will


----------



## proxygyn (16. März 2011)

Die Demo ist abgelaufen? Was ist denn das für eine Sch#$%%? Ich hab sie mir noch gar nicht komplett runtergeladen.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Das nennt man dann wohl einen Epic-Fail.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das nennt man dann wohl einen Epic-Fail.



This! Man hatte ja 2 Wochen Zeit... wer sichs da nicht ziehen wollte ist selber schuld; wer nicht konnte hat wohl leider Pech gehabt.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. März 2011)

Pff, vorbestellt ist der Key eh schon


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2011)

Naja, wers nicht gezockt hat, hat auch nicht wirklich was verpasst. Für Eindrücke sollten wohl youtubevids reichen.


----------



## freezee-e (16. März 2011)

Ich Fands gut mal die Steuerung auszuprobieren und ein wenig in die crysis Welt zu schnuppern.


----------



## arosman (17. März 2011)

Ich finds gut das ich 40 euro sparre.


----------



## cortez91 (17. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Ich finds gut das ich 40 euro sparre.


 
Langsam wissen wir es. Hast du denn nichts besseres zu tun, als hier alle 3 Beiträge über ein Spiel zu nörgeln, dass du dir ohnehin nicht kaufen wirst?  Welchen Zweck verfolgst du überhaupt damit? Du wirst weder mich, noch jemanden anderes, der überzeugt von Crysis 2 ist, davon abbringen das Spiel zu kaufen. Also tu deine Meinung jetzt bitte wo anders Kund, denn hier sind wir ja darüber jetzt schon ausreichend informiert 


An mögliche "Don't feed the troll" Poster unter mir: ich hör ja schon auf


----------



## STSLeon (17. März 2011)

Ich habe die Demo auch nur kurz angespielt. Das Konsolenmatchmaking ging mir auf den Zeiger  Crysis ist und bleibt bei mir ohnehin ein Spiel für den Singleplayer.


----------



## Gerry (17. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Ich finds gut das ich 40 euro sparre.



Du bezahlst für ein Box-Training 40€?


----------



## Antonio (17. März 2011)

So langsam glaube ich Crytek hat uns alle verarscht


----------



## freezee-e (17. März 2011)

Und dann? Crysis 2 wird sich trotzdem jeder kaufen  trotz dem ganzen Geheule an der Grafik wird das spiel insgesamt alles topen 


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2011)

Dann hoffen wir mal für die ganzen Käufer, dass es nicht so ein EPIC-FAIL wird wie Homofront! Das Spiel ist nämlich zum  und wenn ich drann denke, dass der KaXX steamgebunden ist und ich 50 Euro in den Sand gesetzt hab und der Mist unverkäuflich ist, bekomm ich das große  

Hoffen wir mal das Beste (für C2)!


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal für die ganzen Käufer, dass es nicht so ein EPIC-FAIL wird wie Homofront! Das Spiel ist nämlich zum  und wenn ich drann denke, dass der KaXX steamgebunden ist und ich 50 Euro in den Sand gesetzt hab und der Mist unverkäuflich ist, bekomm ich das große
> 
> Hoffen wir mal das Beste (für C2)!


 
Kann sein das es an Steam gebunden ist, ich hab mein Geld wiederbekommen


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2011)

Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## freezee-e (17. März 2011)

OMG alleine die Steuerung aus crysis 2 überbietet das ganze homefront. Leute wie seit ihr den drauf? Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Manch einer wird homefront besser finden 


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemacht?


 
Ich war bei Expert wo ich es gekauft hab und hab den klar gemacht das ich das nicht installieren kann sowie das ich es nicht einsehe das ich noch das halbe Spiel runterlade.

Der wollte mir erst noch einreden mein PC sei zu langsam


Da warte ich jetzt gerne auf Crysis 2, nachdem ich die Demo kenne weiß ich was ich zu erwarten habe


----------



## Glühbirne (17. März 2011)

Also nach Marcs Artikel ist mir echt die Lust auf das Spiel vergangen. Wie kann Crytek nur in der finalen Version die drei Einstellmöglichkeiten bieten (Advanced, Hardcore, ...) und sonst nichts außer Vsync. Fehlt ja nur noch, das man nicht mal mehr die Auflösung ändern kann. Wenn man bedenkt was man in Crysis 1 alles einstellen kann, ist das wohl der größte Rückschritt.
Selbst in der letzten Konsolenportierung kann man doch wohl noch die AA-Stufe wählen...
Das Crytek dann auch noch die ini-Dateien abschafft, um Mods wie die Mster-Config nahezu unmöglich zu machen, dürfte auch niemanden mehr verwundern.
Meine letzte Hoffnung ist, dass die Modder ordentliche Maps mit dem Sandbox-Editor zaubern werden.
Anhand der Technikvideos kann man ja schon erahnen, was möglich ist und die Modder müssen ja auch nicht auf die Performance achten...
Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt, persönlich glaube ich nicht an einen Patch der die Optik drastisch verbessern wird. 
Aber na ja, meine Meinung, ich will das Spiel jetzt (noch) nicht schlecht reden und ich lasse mich gerne von Crytek noch überzeugen, wenn sie ein paar der genannten Fehler ausbügeln.


----------



## Orach (17. März 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch ob die UK Version auch Deutsch als Sprache zur Auswahl hat?

Hab im Netz nichts gefunden .. vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort.


----------



## Sutta (17. März 2011)

Hier ein neuer Gamplay Trailer, ausnahmsweie mit Szenen von der PC Version.


----------



## Antonio (17. März 2011)

Sutta schrieb:


> Hier ein neuer Gamplay Trailer, ausnahmsweie mit Szenen von der PC Version.


 
Lol wo ist der Traiiler??


----------



## ghostadmin (17. März 2011)

Na vielleicht klickst du mal auf den Link?


----------



## Manoloco (17. März 2011)

.. oder erhöhst die BIldschirmsättigung


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2011)

Sutta schrieb:


> Hier ein neuer Gamplay Trailer, ausnahmsweie mit Szenen von der PC Version.


 
Tut mir echt leid, aber die Grafik ist irgendwie echt ne Enttäuschung. Auch nur minimal besser als bei Homefront. Das saugt...  Keine Verbesserung zum ersten Teil


----------



## Sutta (17. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Lol wo ist der Traiiler??


 
Weil du scheinbar nicht mit Links klar kommst, hier nochmal extra für dich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OFs4qd95OAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Antonio (17. März 2011)

So hab ihn geshen xD also ich muss sagen irg wie siehts nich berauchend aus ich find sogar crysis 1 sieht fast scho besser aus ganz erich kaufen werde ich es trozdem aber naja traurig sowas ich glaube Crytek sollte sich ne scheibe von DICE abschneiden 

Wie ihr alle glei Mekern müsst nur weil ich das Hier übersehen hab...


----------



## proxygyn (17. März 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Also nach Marcs Artikel ist mir echt die Lust auf das Spiel vergangen. Wie kann Crytek nur in der finalen Version die drei Einstellmöglichkeiten bieten (Advanced, Hardcore, ...) und sonst nichts außer Vsync. ...


 Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe. Was macht das für einen Sinn, die Optionen nicht anzubieten?


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2011)

proxygyn schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe. Was macht das für einen Sinn, die Optionen nicht anzubieten?


 
Vermutlich weil man in erster Linie für die Konsole entwickelt hatte. Und nun die ganzen Optionen bezüglich ausgefuchster Grafikeinstellungen für den PC zu implementieren macht Mühe und kostet Geld.


----------



## proxygyn (17. März 2011)

Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Optionen fehlen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

proxygyn schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Optionen fehlen.



Das glaub ich aber auch nicht, und nochmal so schlecht schaut Crysis2 nun auch nicht aus. Ist doch auch normal das es im Dschungel ander aussieht als in einer Stadt


----------



## andyw1228 (17. März 2011)

Ich finde die Grafik vom Trailer ganz gut. Es ist am Tage und in einem noch intakten Teil der Stadt. Es fehlen mir  ein paar Unschärfegeschichten oder Parallax-Occlusion-Mapping, aber Licht, Partikel und Animtionen sehen gut aus. Richtig die
Krallen werden bestimmt bei Nacht und im zerstörten Teil ausgefahren...und wenn DX11 (evtl.) noch kommt.
Die Texturen gehen. Aber ein paar Shadereffekte (s.o.) und Tesselation oder Displacement-Mapping sollten das Spiel
NOCH besser aussehen lassen.
ALSO: ich bin zufrieden. Habe mehr gehofft, aber mir war im innersten klar, dass es keinen Sprung wie von FarCry auf Crysis geben
wird.

BTW: guckt euch mal auf Geforce.com den Trailer "Samariter" von der neuen Unreal Engine an! Sowas von geniales echtzeit Rendering. LEider braucht es für so eine Qualität zur Zeit noch zwei oder drei GTX580. Aber in ein, zwei Jahren reicht eine Oberklassekarte aus für
fast Photorealismus. Also ich bin begeistert von der Unreal-Engine. Wollten die Jungs nicht nur noch für PC entwickeln?
Wahrscheinlich meinten sie Spiele. Die DEMO ist ja de facto auf PC gealaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. März 2011)

Die UE3 Demo hat aber keine Level, sondern basiert auf einer winzigen Skybox ohne Streaming, AI etc. Und killt dennoch eine GTX 580.


----------



## Jan565 (18. März 2011)

Es ist schon eine geile Story, aber das Game ist mir eindeutig zu kurz. Wird eh wieder wie bei Teil 1 sein, wo ich gerade dachte endlich geht es los, kam auf einmal der abspann.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon eine geile Story, aber das Game ist mir eindeutig zu kurz. Wird eh wieder wie bei Teil 1 sein, wo ich gerade dachte endlich geht es los, kam auf einmal der abspann.



Ich weiß ja nicht wie du Crysis gezockt hast, aber alleine im ersten Level hab ich Stunden verbracht und rum experimentiert 
Das es kurz war kann man Crysis nicht vorwerfen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. März 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du Crysis gezockt hast, aber alleine im ersten Level hab ich Stunden verbracht und rum experimentiert
> Das es kurz war kann man Crysis nicht vorwerfen.


 
Ich frag mich manchmal auch, wie manche Leute eigentlich Crysis zocken, denn von kurzer Spielzeit kann da nicht die Rede sein. Grob gesagt liegt bei Crysis/Crysis 2 die Spielzeit locker über dem Durchschnitt.


----------



## Gerry (18. März 2011)

freezee-e schrieb:


> Und dann? Crysis 2 wird sich trotzdem jeder kaufen  trotz dem ganzen Geheule an der Grafik wird das spiel insgesamt alles topen 



Du glaubst das wirklich, gell!?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (18. März 2011)

Im Moment haut Crytek bzw. EA einen Fail nach dem anderen raus. Jetzt wurde sogar die vor wenigen Tagen releaste PS3 Demo wegen Netzproblemen zwecks Schadensbegrenzung wieder beendet: Crysis 2: PS3-Demo wird beendet


----------



## andyw1228 (18. März 2011)

@PCGH_Marc: Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sogar drei GTX580 herhalten mussten. Dafür ist die Grafik aber extrem. Ich finde, es sieht sogar besser aus, als 10 Jahre alte Rendervideos. Da wird natürlich auch alles an Effekten ausgereizt, was die Engine bietet. Was ich sagen wollte, ist dass die Engine Potenzial für die Zukunft hat- dann mit einer GTX670/680 oder AMD 78xx
Aber ein paar der Sachen hätte ich mir für Crysis2 gewünscht. Aber ich habe C2 ja auch noch gar nicht gesehen.

@Gerry: Warum sollte das Spiel nicht gut sein? Es gab schon die ersten Super-Wertungen, oder meinstu heutzutage werden alle Wertungen gekauft? Übrigens beklagen sich die meisten über die Grafik und nicht übers Gameplay. Crysis 1 war für mich nicht nur ein Grafikblender, ich finde es hat seine Topwertungen absolut verdient. Kommt immer darauf an, was man so spielt.
Aber in C2 scheint SP UND MP gut zu werden.


----------



## Gerry (18. März 2011)

Stimmt, Grafik ist nicht alles und wenn mehrere Tests zeigen, dass das Gameplay super ist, dann schlucke ich evtl. auch die mäßige Grafik. Momentan würde ich Crytek aber nicht mal die Großmutter meiner Frau zur Überquerung der Straße anvertrauen.

Der PCAction-Test spricht angeblich von "famoser Grafik". Du kannst dir sicherlich vorstellen, wie ernst ich dann diese 90%-Exklusiv-vor-Ort-Test-Wertung nehme.


----------



## Antonio (18. März 2011)

Ich kauf mir das Spiel zwar am 22 märz aber ganz erlich Crytek ist für mich Geschichte  PPFF....


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir das Spiel zwar am 22 märz aber ganz erlich Crytek ist für mich Geschichte  PPFF....


 
Ich dachte Crysis 2 kommt am 24. März.

Wenn Crytek für dich Geschichte ist dann versteh ich nicht das du dir Crysis 2 kaufen willst


----------



## Antonio (18. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich dachte Crysis 2 kommt am 24. März.
> 
> Wenn Crytek für dich Geschichte ist dann versteh ich nicht das du dir Crysis 2 kaufen willst


 

Nunja Weil mich die Story interessiert und früher bekomme ich das, weil en Laden bei uns ind er nähe ist der meistens die Spiele schon früher da hat und dann Ruf ch an und kanns abholen


----------



## freezee-e (19. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst das wirklich, gell!?



Ja ich glaube an den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Shooter (19. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir das Spiel zwar am 22 märz aber ganz erlich Crytek ist für mich Geschichte  PPFF....


 
Sowas kannst du doch nicht sagen. 

Crytek ist die beste Firma! Ich sag nur Cryengine 3* 
Wirklich eine gute Grafik.


----------



## Antonio (19. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Sowas kannst du doch nicht sagen.
> 
> Crytek ist die beste Firma! Ich sag nur Cryengine 3*
> Wirklich eine gute Grafik.


 
 hahaha und wieso Ist kein Sanbox enthalten kein Dx11 drine??. Crytek hat uns auch nur verarscht und BLABLA.... scheiss Konsolen wie ich die dinger hasse... Wie gesagt Die sollen sich ma ne Scheibe von DICE abschneiden..


----------



## Shooter (19. März 2011)

DX 11 weil wegen in erster Linie für Xbox 360 programmiert. 
Sandbox ? Keine ahnung wozu das gut sein soll. 

Und ja, DICE ist in Sachen PC ein Segen. 
Aber nun auch für Konsoleros  

Schon allein der Sound von BF3 wird Crysis 2 untergehen lassen.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. März 2011)

Die Grafik fängt an, mir immer egaler zu werden ... es wurde ein Video mit den ersten 12min des Spiels veröffentlicht ... das ist echt furios und allein das bewegt mich fast dazu, das Spiel zu kaufen. Ihr könnt es bei 4Players finden, ich werde es hier wegen der Spoilergefahr nicht verlinken.


----------



## Antonio (19. März 2011)

Naja ich bin drozdem auf die Story gespannt


----------



## Gerry (19. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Crytek ist die beste Firma! Ich sag nur Cryengine 3*
> Wirklich eine gute Grafik.


 
Aha, eine Firma, die nicht einhält, was sie zuvor versprochen hat, die ihre Daten zum wiederholten Male nicht ausreichend schützt (Beta-Leak) und die sich 5 Tage vor dem Release noch immer nicht zu PC-Grafik-Features äußert, ist also die beste Firma. Na dann mal gute Nacht, Spieleindustrie!

"Gute Grafik" ist nun mal nicht "sehr gute Grafik" oder  indirekt versprochene Referenz-Grafik.


----------



## Antonio (19. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Aha, eine Firma, die nicht einhält, was sie zuvor versprochen hat, die ihre Daten zum wiederholten Male nicht ausreichend schützt (Beta-Leak) und die sich 5 Tage vor dem Release noch immer nicht zu PC-Grafik-Features äußert, ist also die beste Firma. Na dann mal gute Nacht, Spieleindustrie!
> 
> "Gute Grafik" ist nun mal nicht "sehr gute Grafik" oder  indirekt versprochene Referenz-Grafik.



Da stimme ich dir voll zu..


----------



## Shooter (19. März 2011)

Aha so läuft das also!


----------



## freezee-e (19. März 2011)

Alleine die Szene wo das Wasser, die Riesen Welle New York überschüttet. So eine geile Szene ist mit keiner Engine zu schaffen. Und das mit dx9. Also ich würde keine Vorurteile bilden bis man den ganzen singleplayer durch hat!


----------



## Alan Asleep (19. März 2011)

Leute, Leute. Immer ruhig Blut. Sandbox kommt im Frühsommer. Vielleicht schon im Mai, Juni. Die wollen halt sicher gehen das die Releaseversion der Editortools richtig rund läuft. Entwickler sind es gewöhnt wenn die Tools mal haken oder abschmieren, weil das ja immer ein ständiges Work-in-Progress ist. Das wird jetzt rausgebügelt und dann gibts das SDK so gut wie bugfrei. Nur eben nich uffer Disc. Mod entwickler oder Mapper koennen aber auch schon Assets mit Cryengine 2 SDK bauen, das sollte einigermaßen problemlos importierbar sein mit ein paar Tweaks, bzw Umkonvertierung. Denke das es dann auch nen Weg geben wird die Crysis 2 Assets zu verwenden. Wo ein Wille da auch ein Weg.
Wegen DX11...wartet doch ma wenigstens ab bis die Konsolenversionen im Laden stehen, die Ankündigung kommt schon noch...manman. Wem das was sagt: POM


----------



## Antonio (20. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Leute, Leute. Immer ruhig Blut. Sandbox kommt im Frühsommer. Vielleicht schon im Mai, Juni. Die wollen halt sicher gehen das die Releaseversion der Editortools richtig rund läuft. Entwickler sind es gewöhnt wenn die Tools mal haken oder abschmieren, weil das ja immer ein ständiges Work-in-Progress ist. Das wird jetzt rausgebügelt und dann gibts das SDK so gut wie bugfrei. Nur eben nich uffer Disc. Mod entwickler oder Mapper koennen aber auch schon Assets mit Cryengine 2 SDK bauen, das sollte einigermaßen problemlos importierbar sein mit ein paar Tweaks, bzw Umkonvertierung. Denke das es dann auch nen Weg geben wird die Crysis 2 Assets zu verwenden. Wo ein Wille da auch ein Weg.
> Wegen DX11...wartet doch ma wenigstens ab bis die Konsolenversionen im Laden stehen, die Ankündigung kommt schon noch...manman. Wem das was sagt: POM


 
Also was heist das wenn ich das Game glei am realese oder früher für pc kaufe gibts da unterschiede?? also wegen der version oder so


----------



## joraku (20. März 2011)

Alan Asleep, mich würde es mal interessieren wo du arbeitest. 

Ja, hoffen wir, dass der Sandbox kommt - von der Grafik (und etwaige Verbesserungen per Patch) lass ich mich jetzt mal überraschen, ich fand die Demo nicht hässlich, war nur etwas enttäuscht, da die auf max. Einstelllungen bei mir lief.


----------



## Alan Asleep (20. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Also was heist das wenn ich das Game glei am realese oder früher für pc kaufe gibts da unterschiede?? also wegen der version oder so


 
?? Du meinst wohl später statt früher? Es gibt nur eine PC version. DX9 auf Disc, DX11 als Update später. Ich denke es gibt ein Extreme Quality setting das quasi Very High ist, und später kommt dann halt noch Maximum Extreme oder so dazu.
Das wird wohl so ähnlich wie bei FarCry damals, da wurde der Geilo-Shader Patch 1.3 ja auch erst nach Release veröffentlicht. Vielleicht gibbet ja auch noch ein ultra-highres texture pack usw.. wer weiss dat schon.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...sis-2-test-aus-niederlande-2.html#post2812264

Seht euch mal die Screens an! Also für mich sieht das DEUTLICH besser aus als Crysis 1 ...


----------



## Rizzard (20. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> ?? Du meinst wohl später statt früher? Es gibt nur eine PC version. DX9 auf Disc, DX11 als Update später. Ich denke es gibt ein Extreme Quality setting das quasi Very High ist, und später kommt dann halt noch Maximum Extreme oder so dazu.
> Das wird wohl so ähnlich wie bei FarCry damals, da wurde der Geilo-Shader Patch 1.3 ja auch erst nach Release veröffentlicht. Vielleicht gibbet ja auch noch ein ultra-highres texture pack usw.. wer weiss dat schon.



Hoffen wirs. Dran glauben kann ich noch nicht so richtig. Ich werde jedenfalls am Donnerstag den ersten Durchlauf machen, und später mit dem Patch den zweiten. Dann kann ich gut vergleichen.


----------



## Antonio (20. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> ?? Du meinst wohl später statt früher? Es gibt nur eine PC version. DX9 auf Disc, DX11 als Update später. Ich denke es gibt ein Extreme Quality setting das quasi Very High ist, und später kommt dann halt noch Maximum Extreme oder so dazu.
> Das wird wohl so ähnlich wie bei FarCry damals, da wurde der Geilo-Shader Patch 1.3 ja auch erst nach Release veröffentlicht. Vielleicht gibbet ja auch noch ein ultra-highres texture pack usw.. wer weiss dat schon.


 
Ok gut dann kauf ich mir das am Dienstag


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (20. März 2011)

Ich finde aber vor allem die Entwicklung der Ansichten lustig.

Bei Crysis 1 ging direkt das Geschreie los: Boah bloß ne Grafikdemo als Abzocke, läuft noch nich mal auf meiner 8800GTX Sli flüssig, blöde Engine.

Jetzt ist Crytek wie blöde am optimieren und die Ergebnisse sehen wahrhaftig nicht schlechter als Crysis 1 aus und auf einmal wollen alle nurnoch eine Top Grafikdemo oder was  Die können dann noch nicht mal einen Monat warten bis sie das Spiel ruckelig genießen dürfen. Ich finds lustig


----------



## Gerry (20. März 2011)

...wobei du übersiehst, dass die PC-MP-Demo von Crysis 2 noch nicht mal sehr angestaubte Hardware auf Temperatur bringt. Mag sein, dass die Optimierung wesentlich besser als bei Crysis 1 ist, aber es wäre nun mal bei C2 auf dem PC technisch wesentlich mehr möglich gewesen (was man uns ja auch "versprochen" hat). Jeder, der eine halbwegs aktuelle Grafikkarte im PC hat oder gar wegen C2 vorschnell aufgerüstet hat, muss sich gerade mächtig veralbert vorkommen.

Was machen eigentlich momentan die ganzen 570/580 oder 68xx - Besitzer? 30"-Monitore mit Auflösungen von 2xxx x 1xxx kaufen, damit die Hardware auch nur ein wenig Futter bekommt? 

Meiner 260OC wurden noch durch kein aktuelles Spiel Grenzen auf dem 22"-Monitor gesetzt. Ich würde gerna aufrüsten, oder für was bitte?


----------



## Rizzard (20. März 2011)

High End Gaming PC Freak schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Crytek wie blöde am optimieren und die Ergebnisse sehen wahrhaftig nicht schlechter als Crysis 1 aus und auf einmal wollen alle nurnoch eine Top Grafikdemo oder was  Die können dann noch nicht mal einen Monat warten bis sie das Spiel ruckelig genießen dürfen. Ich finds lustig



Du darfst das hier auch nicht mit der breiten Masse vergleichen. Hier tummeln sich die PC-Enthusiasten. In anderen Foren wird die Grafik/Performance auch oft gelobt.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (20. März 2011)

Cool, hab gerade in meinem Shop wo ich Crysis 2 bestellt hab gelesen das sie es schon am Montag der Post übergeben . Dann kann am Dienstag ja schon mal der Singleplayer angespielt werden.


----------



## andyw1228 (20. März 2011)

Mr.High, das glaubst Du wohl selber nicht?! Wenn ncoh nicht mal Amazon was am Status ändert...
OdDer redest/schreibst du von Amazon? Glaub' kaum, dass ein Hinterhof-Spiele-Verhökerer eher die
Releases bekommt, als die Großen (Saturn,MM,Amazon,...)

Habe noch mal nachgeschaut: Amzon versendet erst am 23.3.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

Laut Amazon kommt Crysis bei mir am 25 oder 26. an, früher wird es wohl kaum geliefert


----------



## Rizzard (20. März 2011)

Nur mal so als Beispiel, Gamesonly hats auch schon lagernd. Hier können manche wohl schon mit einer Lieferung am Montag oder Dienstag rechnen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

Kann man doch eh nicht vor dem 24. Spielen oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch. Wegen der online aktivierung


----------



## Rizzard (20. März 2011)

Ich habe gelesen das am 22.03 aktiviert wird. Leider weis ich nicht ob das weltweit so ist.


----------



## Deadless (20. März 2011)

Auf die paar Tage kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf an^^ habs auf der xbox gesehen... die grafik ist mehr als zum davon rennen,
ich meine sogar viel bessere auf der xbox schon gesehen zu haben... die PC Version habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber wenn die echt
nicht viel besser ist, hat Crysis 1 ne 3 mal so gute Grafik, sogar Far Cry 2 und BC2, Just Cause usw. sogar^^ also die XBOX Version,
würde ich netma für 100 Euro zocken xD Aber ok, ist ja normal, wird ja auf meinem 46 " hochgerechnet... da kann man nix gutes verlangen. PC ist da 1 milliarden mal besser bei mir ^^


----------



## Kev95 (20. März 2011)

Ich will mal hoffen das man nicht vor Freitag spielen kann.
Bin vorher auf ner Freizeit, tut mir Leid Leute, den Spass ohne mich gönne ich euch nicht. 

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

Ein Tag früher oder später ist mir auch egal, da ich nicht vorm Wochenende dazu kommen werde


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Ich kann mich noch gut an den BC2 Release erinnern, da hatten wir Amazon-Besteller es pünktlich zum Release. Während andere es schon seit 2-3 Tagen hatten
2-3 Tage vor Release ist durchaus möglich/üblich, und das wäre dann Dienstag. Deckt sich mit der Aussage, dass es Montag in die Post geht. Mr. HighSettings, wo hastn bestellt?


----------



## Mister HighSetting (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut an den BC2 Release erinnern, da hatten wir Amazon-Besteller es pünktlich zum Release. Während andere es schon seit 2-3 Tagen hatten
> 2-3 Tage vor Release ist durchaus möglich/üblich, und das wäre dann Dienstag. Deckt sich mit der Aussage, dass es Montag in die Post geht. Mr. HighSettings, wo hastn bestellt?


 
Bei gameware.at.
Angeblich gibts es Leute die es gestern schon bekommen haben. BC2 hatte ich auch da bestellt und hatte es ein paar tage früher. Amazon liefert meines Wissens nicht eher.


----------



## joraku (20. März 2011)

Naja, ist wahrscheinlich nur bei Games so. Ich habe mal eine Blue Ray 3 Tage früher bekommen (also vor offziellem Release in D).


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (20. März 2011)

Einige Konsoleros sind schon eifrig am daddeln (und nein ich meine nicht irgendwelche Szene Releases) sondern einige Händler haben es bereits und da es ja keine Release Day Aktivierung bei Konsolen gibt...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Und wieder sind die PC'ler die ...


----------



## joraku (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und wieder sind die PC'ler die ...


 
Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht.


----------



## freezee-e (20. März 2011)

am 24. wird es in steam aktiviert.


----------



## cortez91 (21. März 2011)

Diese peinlich genaue Aktivierung ist doch einfach nur nervig. Wo bleibt da denn der besondere Anreiz für Vorbesteller? Ich weiß noch, wie ich mir damals einen Keks gefreut hab, als ich zum ersten Mal ein Game vorbestellt habe (NFS:Underground 2 für den Gamecube ) und es einen Tag vor dem eigentlichen Release ankam. Wenn jetzt Crysis 2 schon am Donnerstag, oder sogar am Mittwoch ankommt, bringt es mir rein gar nichts...

Klar ist diese Aktivierung gar nicht mal so sinnlos, um vorherigen Leaks so gut es geht vorzubeugen, aber 2-3 Tage früher freischalten würde doch nichts ausmachen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Möglichkeit, ein Game schon evtl einen Tag früher als viele anderen spielen zu können, für die meisten DAS Argument ein Game vorzubestellen...


----------



## Gerry (21. März 2011)

Mhhh, aktueller Saturnprospekt: Crysis 2 ab Do um *€ 39,00*. 
Mit der Vorbesellerbox (bis 23.03. käuflich zu erwerben) gibt es dann noch einen Bonuscode für das Nanosuit-Modul „Bedrohungsdetektor“.

Die machen es einem echt nicht leicht, standhaft zu bleiben.
Trotzdem warte ich erst mal die Tests und ersten Erfahrungsberichte ab.
Bleibt es bei der PC-Technik auf Demo/Beta-Niveau, dann können mich auch € 15,00 nicht locken.


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2011)

Für 39€ würde ichs aufjedenfall kaufen. 
Günstiger wird man es nie bekommen........ und die Grafik ist doch ok. 
Ich versteh gar nicht was mit euch los ist


----------



## nyso (21. März 2011)

Klar, in UK für 31-35€, gleich zum Release.


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar, in UK für 31-35€, gleich zum Release.


 
In Deutsch? 

Ne oder


----------



## ghostadmin (21. März 2011)

Afaik ist das sowieso multilangual.


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2011)

Die Unterschiede sind ja enorm.

KLICK MICH


----------



## Mister HighSetting (21. März 2011)

Irgendwie sehen die alle 3 gleich aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind ja enorm.


Typisch Konsolen-Port halt.


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2011)

VR-Zone befindet sich schon in der Zukunft, daher konnte die ihre Version wohl auch freischalten.



> Reported by TeamVR on Tuesday, March 22 2011 12:21 am


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind ja enorm.
> 
> KLICK MICH


 
Vorallem der FPS Drop von Very high zu Extreme beträgt 30 fps und das ist schon krass (ohne merkliche Unterschiede). Wahrscheinlich haben die noch eine Placebo Loopschleife extra eingebaut, damit die Rechtfertigung da ist


----------



## nyso (21. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> In Deutsch?
> 
> Ne oder


 
Klar in Deutsch. Ich kaufs mir morgen bei Steam, für 29,99GBP, oder auch 34,50€. Und kann da so ziemlich jede Sprach wählen^^

Bei Amazon müsste ich 51,95€ zahlen, ich spare also 17,45€ und kann es sogar Punkt 00:00 spielen, während eure erst im Laufe des Tages per Post eintrudeln


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2011)

Die Detail-Benennung ist ja auch ungewöhnlich (High, Very High, Extreme). Soll sich wohl besser anhören als Niedrig, Mittel und Hoch. Oder sie haben diesen Schritt gewählt, um die minimalen grafischen Unterschiede zu rechtfertigen, da ja schließlich alles auf "hohem Niveau" ist.


----------



## freezee-e (21. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die Detail-Benennung ist ja auch ungewöhnlich (High, Very High, Extreme). Soll sich wohl besser anhören als Niedrig, Mittel und Hoch. Oder sie haben diesen Schritt gewählt, um die minimalen grafischen Unterschiede zu rechtfertigen, da ja schließlich alles auf "hohem Niveau" ist.


 
so wird das wohl sein 

wahrscheinlich sind sie auch sehr begeistert von der grafik 

ich kann crysis 2 kaum erwarten. sorry für den doppelpost. irgendwie habe ich das verpeilt


----------



## Mister HighSetting (21. März 2011)

freezee-e schrieb:


> ich kann crysis 2 kaum erwarten. sorry für den doppelpost. irgendwie habe ich das verpeilt


 
Ich auch! Wurde heute versand morgen ist es da!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (21. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SHIT!

Nettes Hintergrundbild .


----------



## Deadless (21. März 2011)

xD also wer sich das für 50 euro von steam käuft, der spinnt echt^^ ohne verpackung und alles nur für den key xDD
also ich hol mir wahrscheinlich dann die Limited... die bonus sachen sind ganz nett,

hmm bin ich bescheuert, oder wiso kostet die limited bei amazon 44,95, und wenn ich auf standard gehe 59,95 wtf ^^


----------



## Antonio (21. März 2011)

Ich habs auch Morgen xD


----------



## Mister HighSetting (21. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ich habs auch Morgen xD


 
Nützt uns nur leider nichts. Naja da ist noch der Mittwoch, wenigstens einen Tag früher.


----------



## Galford (21. März 2011)

Ich bin dann mal bis min. Donnerstag weg - vorher werde ich meine Version nicht bekommen, dafür wird es die Bonzen-Edition.


----------



## Own3r (22. März 2011)

Hier gibt es schon einen Test:

Crysis 2 (PC) im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

_Wen dieses Spiel nicht heiß macht, der ist vermutlich ein Tintenfisch._

Geiles Schlusswort


----------



## hempsmoker (22. März 2011)

Komisch das die in ihrem Test kein einziges Wort über DX11 (oder generell über die Grafik an sich) verlieren, dem Spiel aber glatte 10 von 10 Punkten für die Grafik verpassen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. März 2011)

Na wunderbar, ein neuer Schlauchlevenshooter -____-
Damit haben Sie die beiden Punkte, die Crysis ausgemacht haben (Open World und Grafik) einfach mal gekillt...
Und an einer Hand abzuzählende Gegner? Wollen die uns verarschen?!


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Komisch das die in ihrem Test kein einziges Wort über DX11 (oder generell über die Grafik an sich) verlieren, dem Spiel aber glatte 10 von 10 Punkten für die Grafik verpassen.


 
Stimmt.
Schon komisch das die theoretische DX9 Version schon volle 10 Punkte bei der Grafik bekommt. Wenn man die Grafik im Allgemeinen betrachtet wird sie auch sehr gut sein, nur nimmt man als vergleich Crysis her, siehts eben etwas anders aus.


----------



## Shooter (22. März 2011)

Die Grafik ist doch gut. 

DX 11 wird da nicht viel reißen können...... überhaupt finde ich die Unterschiede zwischen DX 10 / 11 sowiso lachhaft aber das nur Nebenbei. 
Ich finde es sogar sehr gut. 

Warum? 

Kleines Beispiel: 

CoD Black Ops läuft natürlich ebenfalls mit DX9, so und jetzt vergleicht mal Black Ops mit Crysis 2. 
Welches Game sieht wohl besser aus?! 

Crytek hat aus DX9 soviel an Grafik rausgeholt, und dass bei eigendlich nicht so hohe Hardwareanforderungen


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Crysis 2 wird doch definitiv DX11 unterstützen, laut Crytek. Wir alle wissen nur nicht, ob es schon zum Release dabei ist oder nicht. Ectl. hatten sie ja eine Version mit DX11, und haben deswegen der Grafik die volle Punktzahl gegeben?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (22. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Hier gibt es schon einen Test:
> 
> Crysis 2 (PC) im Test bei GameStar.de


 
Passend Dazu: FAQ zur PC-Version: Kopierschutz, DirectX 11 und Sondereditionen

Kleiner Auszug


> *Wird die PC-Fassung deutlich schöner als die Konsolenversion?*
> 
> Jein. Natürlich profitiert Crysis 2 auf dem PC von der höheren Auflösung und der Kantenglättung. Außerdem sehen die Schatten und die Beleuchtung einen Tick besser aus. Die weiteren Verbesserungen muss man allerdings mit der Lupe suchen, der Detailgrad der Texturen und Umgebungen ist auf dem PC nicht wahrnehmbar höher.
> 
> [Quelle: GS]


----------



## Antonio (22. März 2011)

Die Limeted version von Crysis 2 gibt es doch eig nur zum vorbestellen Online und die nano Editon oder ?? weil ich hab gerade ma bei dem Laden Angerufen wo ich des kaufen werde heut und die haben beides da

Achso in America ist doch heut Realese Tag oder ??



Galford schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal bis min. Donnerstag weg - vorher werde ich meine Version nicht bekommen, dafür wird es die Bonzen-Edition.


 
Bonzen


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2011)

Kann man eigentlich schon heute freischalten, oder gehts noch nicht?


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Ich denke schon. Marc meinte, er kann seine erst am 22. aktivieren, also heute. Und in Amerika ist heute ja offizieller Release.

Edit:
_"Dieses Produkt wird ab dem 24.03.2011 verfügbar sein"...heisst also leider noch warten_

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...t-aber-laengst-nicht-perfekt.html#post2819932


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. März 2011)

Na wenn hier schon fleißig Tests von Crysis 2 verlinkt werden, dann sollte der PCGH-Test nicht fehlen

Crysis 2 für den PC im Test: Verdammt gut trotz Konsolen-Anleihen - crysis 2, crytek, cryengine 3


----------



## JawMekEf (22. März 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Na wunderbar, ein neuer Schlauchlevenshooter -____-
> Damit haben Sie die beiden Punkte, die Crysis ausgemacht haben (Open World und Grafik) einfach mal gekillt...
> Und an einer Hand abzuzählende Gegner? Wollen die uns verarschen?!



Genau, ich hasse das Crysis 2 Setting.
1 war einfach nur geil vom Setting und Open World!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Marc meinte, er kann seine erst am 22. aktivieren, also heute. Und in Amerika ist heute ja offizieller Release.


Der Counter ist heute Nacht umgesprungen


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Counter ist heute Nacht umgesprungen


 
Kann man da nicht was tricksen?


----------



## Viper24880 (22. März 2011)

Ich hab das Game auch schon heute bekommen und habe es sofort voller Vorfreude Installiert bis die Meldung kam "Dieses Produkt wird ab dem 24.03.2011 verfügbar sein"
Tja dann dürfen die Leute die es als Raubkopie spielen wollen mal wieder eher ran wie die ehrlichen Käufer, naja EA hat echt ein Talent dafür die letzten verbliebenen PC-Spieler auch noch loszuwerden.


----------



## red_devil256 (22. März 2011)

Schaut mal in euer Gameordner... Wieso soll den eine D3DX10_42.dll in dem Gameordner drin sein, wenn es nur DX9 und 11 unterstützt? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Entweder ist es wirklich so .... oder es ist wirklich die Ruhe vor dem Sturm..


----------



## Antonio (22. März 2011)

red_devil256 schrieb:


> Schaut mal in euer Gameordner... Wieso soll den eine D3DX10_42.dll in dem Gameordner drin sein, wenn es nur DX9 und 11 unterstützt? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Entweder ist es wirklich so .... oder es ist wirklich die Ruhe vor dem Sturm..


 
habs auch gesehen .......


----------



## red_devil256 (22. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> habs auch gesehen .......


 

ist schon der hammer.. also ich bin schon der meinung, dass da was dahinter steckt.. die nennen eine dll nicht umsonst d3dx10.....


----------



## Sypedian (22. März 2011)

Also wenn ich das sehe würde ich davon ausgehen das derzeit noch kein dx11 dabei ist. Aber auf der Installations cd is von dx9 (x86) bis dx11(x64) alles dabei nur wo ist das bei der Installation gelandet?


----------



## Viper24880 (22. März 2011)

Du kannst davon ausgehen das 90% von DX11 schon im Spiel drin ist aber darzeit noch deaktiviert ist.
Das ist ähnlich wie bei F1 2010, da konnte man auch mit einem Trick DX11 freischalten was aber teilweise zu schweren Grafikfehlern führte.
Der Patch der DX11 integriert wird noch ein paar fehler beseitigen und dann DX11 einfach nur freischalten, es wäre vermessen zu glauben das in Crysis 2 noch gar nix von DX11 zu finden ist.


----------



## red_devil256 (22. März 2011)

ich glaube auch das alles schon im spiel drin ist.. dieser patch ist nur zum freischalten gedacht.. es wird nicht lange dauern und wir haben ein crysis wo man auch die grafikqualität regeln kann.. ich glaube nicht, dass crytek sowas für die pcler programmiert und uns sitzen lässt..


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2011)

Ist eigentlich bekannt wann dieser Day-1-Patch heute erscheinen soll?


----------



## red_devil256 (22. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bekannt wann dieser Day-1-Patch heute erscheinen soll?


 
also ein patch gibt es schon auf 1.1 wenn du crysis 2 über den launcher startest..


----------



## Antonio (22. März 2011)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist auf der Hülle steht man braucht mindestens 9 gb Freien Festplattenspeicher und das Game hat selbst nur 7,58 gb vllt iszt es ja so das das Dx11 noch verpackt ist und des damit entpackt wird. 
Und noch andere sachen


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Also Steam läd knapp 10GB runter. Wieviel davon dann im Spieleordner landen, kann ich aber nicht sagen^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Passend Dazu: FAQ zur PC-Version: Kopierschutz, DirectX 11 und Sondereditionen
> 
> *Wird die PC-Fassung deutlich schöner als die Konsolenversion?*
> 
> ...



Letztens hat Crytek noch im Interview verkündet, dass die Texturauflösung in der PC-Version höher sein soll. Man kann Crytek wohl gar nicht mehr glauben.

Ich darf nochmal dran erinnern: 

_In mehreren Interviews, die Crytek-Chef Cevat Yerli auf der E3 gab, wurde betont, wie wichtig doch der PC sei. Die PC-Version von Crysis 2 würde die Konsolen-Fassungen für PS3 und Xbox 360 übertreffen. Das Ziel sei nicht, dass Crysis 2 auf PC und Konsolen gleich aussehe. Das Crysis 2-Team hätte ein klares Ziel: Den innovativsten und best aussehenden Shooter für den PC zu erschaffen._

Crysis 2: PC-Version mit besserer Grafik als PS3 und Xbox 360 - crysis 2, cryengine 3


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2011)

red_devil256 schrieb:


> also ein patch gibt es schon auf 1.1 wenn du crysis 2 über den launcher startest..



Und wie groß ist dieser?


----------



## Sypedian (22. März 2011)

Nur einige MB groß...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. März 2011)

34 MB oder so.


----------



## Antonio (22. März 2011)

Man ich wills Zocken


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

_This game will unlock in approximately 1 day and 8 hours_


----------



## Antonio (22. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> _This game will unlock in approximately 1 day and 8 hours_


 
Woher hast du die Info her ??
und wenn ich da richtig liege mit der zeit morgen um 12 uhr mittags xD


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2011)

Dieser Timer zeigt einen leicht anderen Wert.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info her ??
> und wenn ich da richtig liege mit der zeit morgen um 12 uhr mittags xD


 
Steam Da wird es am 24.03 um 00:00Uhr aktiviert


----------



## Antonio (22. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Steam Da wird es am 24.03 um 00:00Uhr aktiviert


 
Ach das ist doch ******** an dem tag bin ich bis 17 uhr in der Schule Fail.....


----------



## andyw1228 (22. März 2011)

Das mit den heruntergeladenen GBs kann man bei Steam nicht richtig berechnen. Man weiß nie, wieviel doppelt (versch. Sprachen) ist oder
noch verschlüsselt/gepackt ist.
Das mit den DLLs ist eingentlich auch klar, dass Dx9 und Dx10 vorhanden sind. Die Engine selbst ist schon lange fertig und auch DX11 fähig.
Sie wird ja schließlich auch verkauft an andere Hersteller, also gebe ich Viper vollkommen recht. Es wäre gar nicht möglich sowas im nachhinein
"mal eben" fertig zu machen, wenn es nicht schon von vorneherein integriert ist.
Die DLLs kommen wahrschienlich automatisch vom verwendeten Entwicklungssystem- in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich VisualC# v4.2- oder von 
dem verwendeten Distributionssystem (ich denke mal InstallShield?). Also ich meine sie haben schon soviel, wie möglich mit auf die DVD
gepackt, damit der Patch nicht zu groß wird.
Es kommt manchmal durchaus vor (wenn der Build-Engineer pennt), dass auch Dateien compiliert werden, die ÜBERHAUPT nicht benötigt
werden. IMHO kann man danach (nach Datei-Namen) normalerweise nicht gehen- in diesem Fall aber schon.

EDIT: diesmal scheint Amazon ja echt lahm zu sein! Mir kommt es vor, dass ich erst am 25. zocken kann, wenn ich Pech habe. 
BTW, Dragon Age2 habe ich 2 Tage vorher bekommen und konnte es auch sofort spielen- habe einen ... benutzt. Warum sollen
denn nur Raubmörder eher spielen können?


----------



## freezee-e (22. März 2011)

Ich zocke es schon 


... In meinen träumen


----------



## Dennisth (22. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist auf der Hülle steht man braucht mindestens 9 gb Freien Festplattenspeicher und das Game hat selbst nur 7,58 gb vllt iszt es ja so das das Dx11 noch verpackt ist und des damit entpackt wird.
> Und noch andere sachen


 
Ja die restlichen 1,5 GB werden für den DLC "DX11 Grafik" sowie den DLC "Grafikoptionen" benötigt die beide je 15-20 € kosten. 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Sypedian (22. März 2011)

Klar das dx12 DLC is im Angebot nur 15.99€


----------



## Player007 (22. März 2011)

So, hab nun eine Test-Sammlung hinzugefügt. Ein paar sind schon drin, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch welche die ich mit einbinden kann


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2011)

Ist ja fast schon was besonderes, das 4Players mal so gut über ein Spiel urteilt^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. März 2011)

hoffentlich gibts das morgen bei MediaMarkt, werde nach der Arbeit mal vorbei schauen :3


----------



## Mister HighSetting (22. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist ja fast schon was besonderes, das 4Players mal so gut über ein Spiel urteilt^^


 
In der Tat! Die loben ja fast alles, und vorallem die Grafik in den höchsten Tönen .....hatten die vielleicht schon eine andere Version?


----------



## Primer (22. März 2011)

Ich schiebe das auch mal hier rein:



> Und da haben wirs ^^
> 
> Es schient KEIN DX11/10 Support in der Retail zu geben, da der Day one Patch für die USA wohl auch schon draußen ist(kann ich nicht 100% sagen), vage ich die Aussage das wir Deutschen am Donnerstag auch keinen entsprechenden Support erhalten werden.
> ...damit hat das lange hick-hack wohl ein Ende...schade
> ...


Im übrigen hat man wohl auch die Commands der Konsole arg beschnitten, Blur(Edge) soll beispielsweise nicht mehr abschaltbar sein(zumindest nicht wie es in der Beta noch möglich war).


----------



## Sypedian (22. März 2011)

Das ist aber ein echts armutszeugniss wenn in den nächsten Wochen kein dx11 Patch kommt...


----------



## Felixxz2 (22. März 2011)

Hat 4Players irgendwie ne andere Version oder aus versehen Crysis 1 gezockt? Ich mein da steht was von phänomenaler Grafik und und kein anderer Shooter kann mithalten. 
Die Demo fand ich sah ja mal, bis auf ein paar Lichteffekte, deutlich schlechter aus als Crysis 1, vor allem Rygels Texturmod hat mit dem Konsolenmatsch aus der Demo ja mal echt den Boden aufgewischt


----------



## Mirart (22. März 2011)

@Diejenigen, die die Demo gespielt haben: 

Reicht folgende Hardware etwa für 1080p und höchste Grafikstufe aus?

GTX 460 Hawk @ 870 MHz

Q6600@3GHz

8GB RAM

SSD


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. März 2011)

Nur blöd das eine SSD in Spielen nicht viel bringt.

Die Demo war doch eh nur von der XBox 360, hatte also mit der PC Version nicht viel gemeinsam


----------



## PEG96 (22. März 2011)

Also für die Demo reicht dein sys


----------



## Antonio (22. März 2011)

Die Amis können schön zocken und wir müssen 2 tage warten Fail


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Ist doch bei den meisten Games so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Die Amis können schön zocken und wir müssen 2 tage warten Fail


 
Ist immer so.


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist immer so.


 
Interessant wäre nur, warum?


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

Naja  Fail... ^^


----------



## PakiXT (23. März 2011)

Ich versuch schon heute im Media Markt nach Crysis 2 zu fragen. Bei Homefront hats ja auch einen Tag früher geklappt


----------



## Falcon (23. März 2011)

Weil bei uns traditionell die Spiele am Donnerstag (Oder auch mal Freitags) raus kommen. In Amerika eben Dienstag. Kurz vorm Wochenende ist es auch der ideale Zeitpunkt für den Release.
Ausserdem werden die meisten Läden Dienstags und Donnerstags beliefert. Zumindest die Läden, die nicht eh eine tägliche Lieferung kriegen. Deswegen haben auch manche Läden das Spiel schon vor Donnerstag, andere erst am Donnerstag oder gar Freitag (Je nachdem..)


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2011)

Schade das C2 ingame wohl keine AA-Einstellungen mehr anbieten wird. Dieses Edge-AA verrichtet aber auch gute Arbeit, zumindest fallen einem keine flimmrigen Kanten auf.

Solch gute Performance kann sich später vielleicht mit SSAA sehen lassen.


----------



## STSLeon (23. März 2011)

PakiXT schrieb:


> Ich versuch schon heute im Media Markt nach Crysis 2 zu fragen. Bei Homefront hats ja auch einen Tag früher geklappt


 
Hilft dir aber auch nichts, da du es nicht vor dem 24. Spielen kannst. Ich lass es mir die Tage von meiner Freundin mal mitbringen.


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

Ich dachte mann könnte es schon lange spielen???? Ist es wieder an Steak gebunden???


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2011)

Nein es wird kein Steak benötigt, aber es lässt sich trotzdem erst am dem 24.03.11 aktivieren.


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

Verdammt wo habe ich gelesen, dass man C2 schon ab dem 22.03 spielen kann???

Ah ja hier.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ut-trotz-Konsolen-Anleihen/Action-Spiel/Test/


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2011)

In den USA trifft das zu.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. März 2011)

Wir sind aber nur das dumme Deutschland ...


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> In den USA trifft das zu.



Ach so ok. Naja ich kaufe es mir heute. Dann muss ich morgen nicht los...


----------



## Xutho (23. März 2011)

toll installiert patch drauf xD und ich darfs nich spielen 
weiß jemand wann genau des freigeschaltet wird ab 0 uhr ??? 
Oder doch Donnerstag 12 Uhr wie auf mycrysis.com der Countdown


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wir sind aber nur das dumme Deutschland ...



Wohl eher der Rest der Welt. Meines Wissens war der 22.03 nur für die USA. Hat also nichts explizit mit Deutschland zu tun.


----------



## Deadless (23. März 2011)

Na wenn keine Sonne scheint ist es ja auch ein Wetter Fail xD Fail geht halt bei allem bei den Leuten 
Aber so langsam reicht es^^ wurde ja schon alles gesagt, jetzt wartet einfach auf die Aktivierung,
meckern bringt nix mehr, Crytek geht das eh alles am Allerwertesten vorbei ^^ die verkaufen denke ich mal allein
von den Konsolen mehr als Crysis 1 für PC ^^ und die Games kosten für Konsolen sogar mehr 
Kann die schon verstehen... Geld zählt halt am meisten, PC User bringen halt am wenigsten ein. Das die Zeug versprochen
haben, was nicht so richtig stimmt, ist halt *******, aber ihr hattet ja alle genug Zeit das Game abzubestellen, oder? Also
von daher einfach nicht kaufen, wenns nicht gefällt, kommen eh bessere Games, mit besserer Grafik dieses Jahr denke ich mal.


----------



## thysol (23. März 2011)

Ich verstehe auch nicht weshalb die Leute hier an Crysis 2 rummeckern. Es ist doch ein sehr gutes Spiel geworden. Die Wertungen der Spieletester sind meistens in den 90ern.


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Die Wertungen der Spieletester sind meistens in den 90ern.


 
Manche denken vielleicht, die wurden allesamt geschmiert.^^

Ich hoffe meine Version wird heut verschickt. Ich habs mir nämlich bei Trade a Game vorbestellt (hatte da noch Guthaben), und kenn mich da nicht so aus wie schnell das bei denen geht.


----------



## thysol (23. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Manche denken vielleicht, die wurden allesamt geschmiert.^^
> 
> Ich hoffe meine Version wird heut verschickt. Ich habs mir nämlich bei Trade a Game vorbestellt (hatte da noch Guthaben), und kenn mich da nicht so aus wie schnell das bei denen geht.


 
Dass ist doch bescheuert. Mann muss sich doch nur das Gamestar Test Video anschauen. Dann sieht mann dass das Spiel wirklich gut ist.


----------



## Primer (23. März 2011)

Offenbar kann man dem Spiel wenigstens nicht vorhalten ein CoD zu sein, so scheint man sich mit dem Spiel doch deutlich vom Shootereinerlei abzuheben. Wenn die CoD's, Gears of Wars und Killzone's dieser Welt eine 10ner Wertung einfahren, dann kann Crysis 2 das trotz aller Einschnitte allemal.
Zumindest komme ich zu dem Schluss, wenn man sich die ersten Gameplay-Einschätzungen zu gemüte führt.


----------



## PakiXT (23. März 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Hilft dir aber auch nichts, da du es nicht vor dem 24. Spielen kannst. Ich lass es mir die Tage von meiner Freundin mal mitbringen.



ja schon klar  aber heute bin ich in der nähe vom MM


----------



## buIIettime (23. März 2011)

Hm hat einer schon das Game? ich Habs grad über den Ea Downloader geladen. Hatte mir eigentlich vorgnommen erst den sigleplayer zu spieln wenns nen dx11 patch gibt und solange den Multiplayer zoggen. Das Anmelden zu diesem war diesmal auch nich so problematisch wei noch in er Demo. Nur kann ich momentan so gut wie keinen server joinen bzw wenn es geht startet dieser nicht selbst wenn er voll ist.Außerdem wir abundzu Angezeigt das mein Serin Code bereits benutzt wird was ausgeschlossen ist! Die tritt aber nur bei relativ vollen Servern auf.Ach ja und man muss jedesmal aufs neue den Serien Code eingeben wenn man MP spielen will und Copy Paste Funktion ist ausgeschaltet lololol..Hatte gedacht das man mal aus der Mp Demo was gelernt hat... Naja ich warte mal bis zum Ofizziellen Eu release und hoffe das die Server dann Ordentlich laufen. 

Ps: Das Spiel (Ja die Deutsche Version) lässt sich bereits seit dem 22.03 Starten! zumindest wenn man die Eu version (sollte eig. die selbe ist die man auch am 24 hier kaufen kann) über den Ea downloader läd. Die Sepperate Key Activation ging auch ohne probs durch und Sprache War auf De gestellt.

Mfg Bullet


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

buIIettime schrieb:


> Hm hat einer schon das Game? ich Habs grad über den Ea Downloader geladen. Hatte mir eigentlich vorgnommen erst den sigleplayer zu spieln wenns nen dx11 patch gibt und solange den Multiplayer zoggen. Das Anmelden zu diesem war diesmal auch nich so problematisch wei noch in er Demo. Nur kann ich momentan so gut wie keinen server joinen bzw wenn es geht startet dieser nicht selbst wenn er voll ist.Außerdem wir abundzu Angezeigt das mein Serin Code bereits benutzt wird was ausgeschlossen ist! Die tritt aber nur bei relativ vollen Servern auf.Ach ja und man muss jedesmal aufs neue den Serien Code eingeben wenn man MP spielen will und Copy Paste Funktion ist ausgeschaltet lololol..Hatte gedacht das man mal aus der Mp Demo was gelernt hat... Naja ich warte mal bis zum Ofizziellen Eu release und hoffe das die Server dann Ordentlich laufen.
> 
> Mfg Bullet



LOl wie kannst du  das schon zocken ?


----------



## buIIettime (23. März 2011)

Kp wie gesagt die Key aktivierung ging beim ersten versuch durch  und Sprache sowie Wohnort ist alles De angegebn. Bringt mir leider nix will den SP erst mit Dx11 zoggen und der Mp ist komplett Leer (zumindest die Eu Server). Und Die Us server sind alle buggy und alle heulen sich im chat aus das kein Server Starten will...
Achja den Patch hatter auch direckt instaliert, aber ne Dx11 unterstüzung sowie detailieterte Grafik-einstellungen sucht man weiterhin vergebens, Aber est steht Jetz beim Starten ,,Drücken sie Enter...''...
naja bin mal Essen vileicht gehts nacher, und wenn nich zogg ich doch etwas den Sp...
bzw. Viel Spass noch beim warten hehe man bin ich vies


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

buIIettime schrieb:


> Kp wie gesagt die Key aktivierung ging beim ersten versuch durch  und Sprache sowie Wohnort ist alles De angegebn^^
> Achja den Patch hatter auch direckt instaliert, aber ne Dx11 unterstüzung sowie detailieterte Grafik-einstellungen sucht man weiterhin vergebens, Aber est steht Jetz beim Starten ,,Drücken sie Enter...''...


 
Hä wie geht das? denn bei mir gehts nich ich muss bis morgen warten PFFF.... hahahah


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. März 2011)

hat heute schon jemand bei MediaMarkt/Saturn geguckt, obs das Gayme dort schon zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Gerry (23. März 2011)

Nach meiner verärgerten Stornierung der Vorbestellung werde ich jetzt ziemlich sicher auch zum Release zuschlagen.

Die ganzen Tests - vor allem auch die positive Resonanz zur Grafik - und der Preis bei Saturn haben mich überzeugt.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Hä wie geht das? denn bei mir gehts nich ich muss bis morgen warten PFFF.... hahahah


 
Wahrscheinlich gehts mit der PEGI also EU Version schon. Die richtig Deutsche mit dem hässlichen dicken ab 18 Schild vielleicht erst morgen.


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gehts mit der PEGI also EU Version schon. Die richtig Deutsche mit dem hässlichen dicken ab 18 Schild vielleicht erst morgen.


 
Der witz ist ich hab auch die PEGI Version  und bei mir gehts nicht


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (23. März 2011)

Interessantes Face Off von 4Players: Crysis 2 vs Homefront (lol) vs Killzone 3

Die hätten mal Crysis 1 noch dazu nehmen sollen, wäre sicher interessant geworden


----------



## Razor2408 (23. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Der witz ist ich hab auch die PEGI Version  und bei mir gehts nicht


IP-Check


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. März 2011)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> ^^....ohne Worte...
> Ihr seid wie die Hühner.



ach, das muss so. 
Fahr mal zum MediaMarkt Wob. und sag mir Bescheid ob's das Spiel dort gibt


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

IP-Check??? 

Also kann es jeder hier schon spielen, wenn er weiß wie

Tor und MGeni gaukelt eine LandesIP nach Wahl vor, z.B. Amerika


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

Beim MM für 39 EUR. Lohnt nicht bei Amazon zu bestellen


----------



## joraku (23. März 2011)

@Hutmacher: Ist aber gut gemacht, muss man schon sagen.


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Hammer freu in genau 5 Stunden hab ich Crysis 2, es gibt das Game schon bei Mediamarkt Minden. 

Mein Bester Freund bringt es mir mit später Limited Edition ist das Geil

Kann man das dann heute Nacht 00:00 erst aktivieren

Ps was soll genau da anders seien bei der Limited Edition?


----------



## buIIettime (23. März 2011)

Also ich hab kein ip changer, Proxyserver  oder whatever benutzt zur aktivierung vorhin.
Hier mal ein Lustiges Bild, die beiden wollten grade Partu nicht aussteigen und haben auch nich gemerkt, dass ich ihren Heli bereits vom Himmel geballert hatte   aber das Spiel an sich macht echt laune. Läuft auf extrem mit 60 fps so muss das! Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Feineinstellungs möglichkeiten und nen netter Textur patch und ich bin happy.
Soo ich mus weiter zoggen viel spass noch beim warten  mal sehn ob heut abend die Online Server endlich gehn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bullet


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (23. März 2011)

buIIettime schrieb:


> Also ich hab kein ip changer, Proxyserver  oder whatever benutzt zur aktivierung vorhin.
> Hier mal ein Lustiges Bild, die beiden wollten grade Partu nicht aussteigen und haben auch nich gemerkt, dass ich ihren Heli bereits vom Himmel geballert hatte   aber das Spiel an sich macht echt laune. Läuft auf extrem mit 60 fps so muss das! Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Feineinstellungs möglichkeiten und nen netter Textur patch und ich bin happy.
> Soo ich mus weiter zoggen viel spass noch beim warten  mal sehn ob heut abend die Online Server endlich gehn.
> 
> Mfg Bullet


 
Und du bist sicher, dass sich unter deinem Tisch keine PS3/XBOX360 versteckt?


----------



## buIIettime (23. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Und du bist sicher, dass sich unter deinem Tisch keine PS3/XBOX360 versteckt?


Ja ziemlich sogar^.^ Außer du Findest auf nem Konsolen Pad die Taste ,,F'' (Siehe zweites Bild)


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Also bei mir gehts auch nicht (Pegi).


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (23. März 2011)

buIIettime schrieb:


> Ja ziemlich sogar^.^ Außer du Findest auf nem Konsolen Pad die Taste ,,F'' (Siehe zweites Bild)


 
Irgendwie sehe ich keine Bilder: Anhang ungültig


----------



## buIIettime (23. März 2011)

Mom ja hatte die grad vergssen und warscheinlich kann ich die nich nach Editieren ich poste sie jetz hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde leider keine Option Bilder Ingame zu schießen bzw. kein Ordner wo sie landen falls es Funktionieren sollte. Und Per Copy paste krieg ich nur nen Schwazesbild, deswegen sind die jetz vom Handy.


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

buIIettime schrieb:


> Mom ja hatte die grad vergssen und warscheinlich kann ich die nich nach Editieren ich poste sie jetz hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich verstehs halt nicht wie du Zocken kannst und wir müssen warten und wieso benuzt du nicht FRAPS um die Bilder zu machen ???


----------



## Yanzco (23. März 2011)

An alle die es zocken wollen gebt nicht euren cd key ein sondern den Limeted code damit kann man es Aktivieren.


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

Yanzco schrieb:


> An alle die es zocken wollen gebt nicht euren cd key ein sondern den Limeted code damit kann man es Aktivieren.


 
Funzt nich.........


----------



## Yanzco (23. März 2011)

Komisch bei mir geht es meine den code auf den Zettel nicht auf der beschreibung


----------



## PakiXT (23. März 2011)

Hab jetzt Crysis 2 auch dank Media Markt Karlsruhe  musste nicht mal nachfragen weil im Regal mehrere Boxen da waren  . Ich werde mal versuche es zu aktivieren.

HAT SOGAR NUR 39 GEKOSTET !!


----------



## buIIettime (23. März 2011)

Juhuu die Mp server Sind jetz Stabil und Laufen dann lvl ich mal Fleißig


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

buIIettime schrieb:


> Juhuu die Mp server Sind jetz Stabil und Laufen dann lvl ich mal Fleißig


 
Ach man wieso gibts Leute die es spielen können und andere nicht?.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. März 2011)

Ist doch egal ob man nun heute spielen kann oder erst ein Tag später, meins ist heute auch von Amazone gekommen. Hab nur bi jetzt noch keine lust gehabt das zu installieren


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ist doch egal ob man nun heute spielen kann oder erst ein Tag später, meins ist heute auch von Amazone gekommen. Hab nur bi jetzt noch keine lust gehabt das zu installieren


 
Im Grunde genommen schon, aber morgen komme ich erst spät nach Hause. Versteh es einfach nicht wie es möglich ist das manche schon spielen können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. März 2011)

einige haben das ja schon seit Dienstag


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> einige haben das ja schon seit Dienstag


 
Noch schlimmer.....


----------



## basic123 (23. März 2011)

Zum Glück kaufe ich mir kein Crysis 2. So muss ich wenigstens bei diesem: "Ich habe mein Crysis 2 pünktlich erhalten und freue mich riesig..." nicht mitmachen. 

An alle Käufer trotzdem viel Spaß. Ich werde mir diese "CryEngine für Arme" nicht antun. Aber bei diesem ganzen Rummel habe ich irgendwie Lust bekommen Crysis 1 nochmal durchzuspielen.


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

basic123 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kaufe ich mir kein Crysis 2. So muss ich wenigstens bei diesem: "Ich habe mein Crysis 2 pünktlich erhalten und freue mich riesig..." nicht mitmachen.
> 
> An alle Käufer trotzdem viel Spaß. Ich werde mir diese "CryEngine für Arme" nicht antun. Aber bei diesem ganzen Rummel habe ich irgendwie Lust bekommen Crysis 1 nochmal durchzuspielen.


 
Für 39 Eur kann man nichts falsch machen! 

Zumal ich Homefront für 50 EUR gekauft habe und das Spiel ja mehr als ******* ist!



			
				Yanzco schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die es zocken wollen gebt nicht euren cd key ein sondern den Limeted code damit kann man es Aktivieren.


 
Muhahahaha das geht ja wirklich. Hammer jetzt geht's ans zoggen


----------



## joraku (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Zumal ich Homefront für 50 EUR gekauft habe und das Spiel ja mehr als ******* ist!



Fa.. ach ne, das F.A.I.L. Wort soll man hier ja nciht mehr so oft verwenden. 
Naja, aber bei Homefront war es doch (so gut wie) bekannt, dass es leicht vermurkst wurde. Also mich hat das Gamestar Testvideo  (trotz der KI Schnitzer) positiv gestimmt. Mit der Grafik gebe ich mich zufrieden und wenn dann noch im nächsten Patch (oder DLC ) die "Optionen / Einstellungen" nachgeliefert werden  bin ich noch mehr zufrieden.
Ach ja, weiß schon jemand wann der erste Texturmod kommt oder muss man sich da so lange gedulden bis der Sandboxeditor veröffentlicht wird?


----------



## Airblade85 (23. März 2011)

so habs jetzt auch angezockt bei einem Kumpel...zwar nur auf der XBOX, aber inhaltlich sollten die Games gleich sein  Also ich bin ehrlich gesagt richtig froh das ich mein exemplar stoniert habe....das game ist ja mal so richtig langweilig, aber gut geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden ne??  Werds mir dann wohl irgendwann mal holen wenn es nur noch 10€ oder so kostet, aber 40€+ ist es mir auf keinenfall wert


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Muhahahaha das geht ja wirklich. Hammer jetzt geht's ans zoggen


 
Versteh ich net der mient bei mir der kay wäre Falsch so ein beschiss xDDDDD


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2011)

C2 sollte sich lt. EA-Forum um 23:00 Uhr freischalten lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. März 2011)

"OFFICIAL" Crysis 2 & Sims Medieval Release Date/Times by Country


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Versteh ich net der mient bei mir der kay wäre Falsch so ein beschiss xDDDDD


 
Ich verstehs auch nicht, bei mir sagt er das selbe.


----------



## Yanzco (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Muhahahaha das geht ja wirklich. Hammer jetzt geht's ans zoggen


 
Warum sollte ich auch lügen


----------



## PakiXT (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Für 39 Eur kann man nichts falsch machen!
> 
> Zumal ich Homefront für 50 EUR gekauft habe und das Spiel ja mehr als ******* ist!


 

dito aber der HF Multiplayer ist schon OK


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2011)

Könnte mal bitte jemand Screens in High, Very High und Extreme posten?
Ist da der Unterschied wirklich so minimal?


----------



## s|n|s (23. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Versteh ich net der mient bei mir der kay wäre Falsch so ein beschiss xDDDDD


 

der bug ist schon seit release in USA bekannt. Siehe hier:
pcgh, crysis news

Zitat:
Doch in den USA, hier kann schon gespielt werden, scheint es auch mit Patch noch Unmut zu geben. Die Webseite gamestooage.com hat eine Liste der auch nach dem Patch häufig bemängelten Punkte zusammengestellt:

    • Their serial registry codes are already "in use"
    • Their serial registry codes are already "in use"
    • The game asks for a serial code every time a player wants to engage in multiplayer, and often ends up with the problem above
    • Preorder bonus codes won't work
    • The game won't load
    • The lack of PC graphic options
    • The lack of DirectX 11 support


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Ich verstehs auch nicht, bei mir sagt er das selbe.


 
Also ich hab das ganz normal installiert. Und dann wollte er das pachten und dann den cd key. und da habe  ich einfach wie bescheiben den anderen code eingegeben und es hat geklappt!


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. März 2011)

Habs heute bei MediaMarkt in Wolfsburg gekauft.
Installation und Aktivierung ging ohne Probleme, wenn man den Limited Edition Key verwendet (thx 4 info)

Habe dann direkt ein Multiplayermatch starten wollen, doch dann kam die Meldung "CD Key already in use".
Habe dann ca. ne halbe Stunden Singleplayer gezockt und anschließend nochmal mein Glück mit dem Multiplayer versucht und siehe da: Funktioniert auch einwandfrei


----------



## Primer (23. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Könnte mal bitte jemand Screens in High, Very High und Extreme posten?
> Ist da der Unterschied wirklich so minimal?


 
Crysis 2 Launched: Quick Performance Preview - VR-Zone.com

Seite 4-6. Läuft auf ner 260GTX in Full HD bei knapp 30Fps(ausgehend von der 6970). Jetzt fehlt nur noch nen Texturmod und POM, dann ises gekauft.


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

Hier Screens:

Wenn ihr die Bilder anklickt seht ihr unten rechtes welche Einstellungen ich gewählt habe. Ich erkenne nicht sooo viel. Hinten linke die Stangen sind besser geglättet!


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hier Screens:
> 
> Ich erkenne nicht sooo viel. Hinten linke die Stangen sind besser geglättet!




Hammer!


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hammer!


 
LOL was ist Hammer?


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2011)

Der (kaum vorhandene) Unterschied!


----------



## Gast1919 (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hier Screens:
> 
> Wenn ihr die Bilder anklickt seht ihr unten rechtes welche Einstellungen ich gewählt habe. Ich erkenne nicht sooo viel. Hinten linke die Stangen sind besser geglättet!




Da spiel ich ja lieber auf High, sieht genau so gut aus & die höchste Einstellung bringt einen extremen FPS-Verlust mit. 
Der Unterschied zwichen den 3 Settings ist so gering, aber der FPS-Unterschied gewaltig..
Ich denke bald echt, dass in Crysis 2 die XBOX die Leadplattform war.


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

youcefdar schrieb:


> Da spiel ich ja lieber auf High, sieht genau so gut aus & die höchste Einstellung bringt einen extremen FPS-Verlust mit.


 
Bei mir läuft C2 in Extreme butterweich konstant über 50 FPS! Bei Hight bleibt es auf 60 FPS wg. Vsync!


----------



## Gast1919 (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft C2 in Extreme butterweich konstant über 50 FPS! Bei Hight bleibt es auf 60 FPS wg. Vsync!


 
Mach VSync aus & schau dann wie die FPS bei High in die Höhe klettern.
Für mich ist Crysis 2 auch kein Problem, da ich auf Extreme auch konstant etwa die 50 FPS habe.
Aber für leute mit schwächeren Rechnern empfiehlt es sich auf High zu bleiben da der Unterschied so klein ist zwichen den drei Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2011)

Ja da hast du wohl recht. Aber was bitte ist das hier (roter Kreis). Ist wie eine Linie die sich vor mir zieht!


----------



## basic123 (23. März 2011)

Ertes Crysis wird wohl noch eine Weile die Benchmark-Ikone bleiben. Der Nachfolger ist ja nur ein lauwarmer Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ja da hast du wohl recht. Aber was bitte ist das hier (roter Kreis). Ist wie eine Linie die sich vor mir zieht!


 
sieht aus als ob sich diese Textur aufbaut...echt schwach.


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Ich hab es jetzt auch da installiere es einfach um 00:00 Uhr mal

Da sollte es normal alles funktionieren freu mich schon


----------



## PEG96 (23. März 2011)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an banding


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt auch da installiere es einfach um 00:00 Uhr mal
> 
> Da sollte es normal alles funktionieren freu mich schon


 
Brauchst nicht so lang warten, in Deutschland kann man es schon 23 Uhr aktivieren.


----------



## Primer (23. März 2011)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ja da hast du wohl recht. Aber was bitte ist das hier (roter Kreis). Ist wie eine Linie die sich vor mir zieht!


 
Das ist das LoD. In einem Gewissen Radius um dich herum (Kugel oder Würfel mit dir als Mittelpunkt) ist das Spiel in maximalen Details dargestellt, alles außerhalb erheblich schwächer(Schatten, Texturen, Polygone, etc). Einfach um Leistung zu sparen, wobei für jeden Effekt durchaus auch ein unterschiedlicher Radius besteht, in diesem Fall wohl der für die Schatten. Ist allerdings in jedem Spiel so, manchmal sieht mans gut manchmal schlecht, die Kunst ist es halt diese unsichtbare Grenze vor einem möglichst unauffällig wirken zu lassen.


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Ja ich weiß seh mir noch nen Film an der geht bis dahin.

Ps Wo muss ich den Limited Edition Code eingeben später, um die Bonus sachen zu bekommen?


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß seh mir noch nen Film an der geht bis dahin.
> 
> Ps Wo muss ich den Limited Edition Code eingeben später, um die Bonus sachen zu bekommen?


 
Auf Mycrysis.com/limitededition.


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Muss ich da also erst nen Account machen, und wie geht es weiter später Automatisch?
Ich find da nicht zum Key eingeben da steht auch alles auf English.
Kann man die Sprache nicht auf Deutsch umstellen.

Danke


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Ich hab das Game selbst noch nicht aktiviert, aber ich denke mal das man dann auf Mycrysis verlinkt wird und dort dann seinen Code eingibt. Ob man sich dort anmelden muss wirst du dann ja sehen.


----------



## PakiXT (23. März 2011)

Wie ich mich auf Feierabend freue und dann kann endlich loslegen  Aber was ich echt blöd finde ist, dass es nur 3 Grafikeinstellungen gibt. Ich wünsche mir da lieber Grafikregler und diverse Einstellungen. Aber dafür ist die CryEngine sehr ansehnlich. Die 39 Euro Investition hat sich bestimmt sehr gelohnt wobei ich Crysis 1 fast vergöttert habe  Mit meinem schnellen System (C2Q 9650 3xGhz;HD 5870 und 4 GB Ram Win7 32bit) mache ich mir da ehh keine Sorgen.


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

Mr. Crysis 1337


----------



## basic123 (23. März 2011)

Hab mir Gedanken gemacht wie es soweit kommen konnte und bin auf einen interessanten Artikel gestoßen. Das wird wohl einer der Gründe sein, wieso Crysis 2 zu einem Konsolenport ohne DX11 verkümmert ist.

Crysis: Raubkopierer erlegen deutschen Ballerspiel-Hit - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Hab mich da schon angemeldet aber von key eigeben oder so hab ich nicht gesehen?
Naja falls du es aktiviert hast kannste mir dann kurz sagen später wie das genau geht.
Hast doch auch die Lt oder.....


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Mr. Crysis 1337



Gilt nicht für Deutschland.


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

Hi erstmal...Du musst den Key auf der Seite eingeben die da auch auf diesem Zettel steht( mycrysis.com/limetededition)...das hat bei mir gefunzt...der zeigt dann auch das dein Key gespeichert wurde
Vorher bei mycrysis.com registrieren...
Aber mal ne andere Frage:

Ich hab das Preorder Paket vor nen paar Wochen gekauft.Hier steht auf dem Zettel (welcher fast genau so wie der von der Limeted aussieht) dass man auf crysis.ea.de/preorder gehen muss um dort nun diesen Code einzugeben um das Bedrohungsdetektor Modul zu bekommen...AAAABER: Die Seite gibt es wohl nicht 
Hat jemand ne Idee??

P.S.   Nicht mehr lange dann hoffe ich das die reg. endlich klappt...muss auch warten


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Gilt nicht für Deutschland.


 
Is mir klar
Warte ja schon sehnsüchtig

Aber 1337 sollte jedem Gamer was sagen


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Ok instaliere es später und schau dann mal.Wen ich jetzt auf die Seite gehte steht da nur The requested page could not be found.

1337 mir nicht bin Pc Game Neuling


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Ok instaliere es später und schau dann mal.Wen ich jetzt auf die Seite gehte steht da nur The requested page could not be found.
> 
> 1337 mir nicht bin Pc Game Neuling



Er meint die Leetsprache


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Achso he he...danke für die Info


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

also man nehme 1=L 3=E 7=T 
Eigentlich total simpel...un 1336 is "one step before NERD" 

AHHHH....war grad nochmal fürn Preorder auf der Seite...Also die ham die Page geswitcht und jetzt steht da den Preorder kann man ab dem 24.03.11 dort eingeben...
Vor nichma ner Stunde hat die seite nichma exestiert...


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

Your purchase transaction was received. The status of your transaction is shown below: 
Kann mir Bitte einer sagen was das heist ?


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

Das die eingabe deines Codes geklappt hat...jetzt kannste links dir unter code eingeben anzeigen lassen das deiner eingeloggt wurde...bin ma gespannt wie das dann gehen soll mit den Bonussachen der ltd.


----------



## Menthe (23. März 2011)

M2.P schrieb:


> also man nehme 1=L 3=E 7=T
> Eigentlich total simpel...un 1336 is "one step before NERD"
> 
> AHHHH....war grad nochmal fürn Preorder auf der Seite...Also die ham die Page geswitcht und jetzt steht da den Preorder kann man ab dem 24.03.11 dort eingeben...
> Vor nichma ner Stunde hat die seite nichma exestiert...


 Jaja und 1338 is "one step ahead the average NERD"


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

So jetz müsste man es eig auch so zocken können weil wir 23 Uhr haben 

Also bei mir gehtz immernoch nicht.............. MAN MAN MAN


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

Ja genau...

Also nix mit 23.00Uhr in Deutschland...ich klicke und klicke....und er sagt immernoch stur ab dem 24...
D.h. noch ne stunde warten


----------



## Sypedian (23. März 2011)

bei mir gehts nich...


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

Also die Steamversion jedenfalls nicht Ich darf noch eine Stunde warten


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> So jetz müsste man es eig auch so zocken können weil wir 23 Uhr haben
> 
> Also bei mir gehtz immernoch nicht.............. MAN MAN MAN


 
Bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

und gleich stürzen die server ab weil alle man gleichzeitig das Game aktivieren wollen


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

Ganz erlich so ******** ist das doch Naja 1 stunde noch Däumschen Drehen und dann müsste es klappen ^^


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Nö so lang wart ich jetzt nicht mehr muss morgen wieder früh raus...dann eben morgen ......


----------



## supercrysiscore (23. März 2011)

Wieso habe ich nur das gefühl das es um 24 uhr auch nicht geht?


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

supercrysiscore schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich nur das gefühl das es um 24 uhr auch nicht geht?


 
Glaub ich auch


----------



## supercrysiscore (23. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch


 
Sind wir Pcler ja gewohnt nicht?


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

nana malt den  nicht an die wand


----------



## PakiXT (23. März 2011)

hört doch auf damit  es wird gehen !!


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

M2.P schrieb:


> nana malt den  nicht an die wand


 
Wieso ?????

Wir Pcler sin doch immer die dummen xD


----------



## supercrysiscore (23. März 2011)

PakiXT schrieb:


> hört doch auf damit  es wird gehen !!


 
<-- Beten geht ^^
Vater Ea der du lerest meinen Geldbeutel,
geheiligt werde dein gamesstore,
Dein Crytek komme dein bulletstorm geschehe,
wie bei der xbox also auch auf windows,
unser täglich crysis gib uns heute und führe uns nicht zu Cs
sondern erlöse uns von Cod^^
wir auch wir vergeben unseren ladezeiten,
in ewigkeit ahmen


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Wieso ?????
> 
> Wir Pcler sin doch immer die dummen xD


 
Ja schon...aber vieleicht ham wir ja auch ma nen bissl glück...is sowieso ne Frechheit das die Konsolen uns gegenüber da nen Vorteil haben.
Ich hoffe halt das es um Punkt 12 läuft


----------



## supercrysiscore (23. März 2011)

jop das stimmt.
Crysis gehört meiner meinung nach auf den Pc wie Halo zur Xbox.


----------



## Antonio (23. März 2011)

M2.P schrieb:


> Ja schon...aber vieleicht ham wir ja auch ma nen bissl glück...is sowieso ne Frechheit das die Konsolen uns gegenüber da nen Vorteil haben.
> Ich hoffe halt das es um Punkt 12 läuft


 
Jo hoffe auch ich versuchs eh schon jede 10 minunten und es steht immer der seleb mist da xD


----------



## NeRo1987 (23. März 2011)

Ich weiß ned was ihr alle habt, bin grad bei nem Freund der hat sich das Game heute beim Saturn gekauft und spielt schon seit paar Std.
Ihr müsst einfach bei der ersten Key-Abfrage den Code eingeben der bei dem dünnen limited edition zettel draufstand eingeben,
dann is das spiel aktiviert... Nachdem ihr im Spiel seit, gibt ihr bei Multiplayer den Game Key ein (der auf dem Booklet).
So und nun aktiviert ihr eure limited edition extras auf der mycrysis seite.. eig ganz easy oder?! 

Aber zum Spiel:

als erstes..: ich bin enttäuscht...

- Texturen -> Matsch wohin man schaut...
- Gegner & Umgebung?! -> Comic Grafik?! wirkt für mich nicht real..
- Physik -> vorhanden ja, bei kleinen Gegenständen wie CD Regalen etc., Bäume fällen?! NEIN
- Wasser -> siehe Demo...
- Fahrzeuge -> angeblich im Editor vorhanden, in Crysis 2 im SP so gut wie nicht
- wo zur hölle sind alle menschen aus NY?! der "virus" hat sie alle in die Ubahn verschleppt?! 
- Aliens -> was haben die mit denen aus Teil 1 zu tun?!
- KI -> vorhanden, aber oft Totalaussetzer  echt lustig... 
- Grafikfehler ... kann ja mal paar Screens machen ^^

Spaßfaktor: 08/15 Run & Shoot Game, nichts anderes...

Multiplayer soll ja ganz funny sein, hab ich leider noch nicht angespielt.. 

Wenn ich daheim bin spiel ich erstmal meine heute runtergeladenen Crysis EINS custom maps ... ^^

Teil 2 kann mir nun wirklich gestohlen bleiben ..


----------



## supercrysiscore (23. März 2011)

Das Problem ist das der Code auf dem Zettel nicht funktioniert :/
Bei mir z.b steht immer das der Code ungültig wäre.


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

supercrysiscore schrieb:


> <-- Beten geht ^^
> Vater Ea der du lerest meinen Geldbeutel,
> geheiligt werde dein gamesstore,
> Dein Crytek komme dein bulletstorm geschehe,
> ...



Nit schlecht...
Hab mir auch letzte Woche Bulletstorm geholt...kleiner Tip am Rande...wers auch hat muss sich UNBEDINGT denn Bloodpatch saugen...den bekommt man auf irgend ner Seite so frei zum Download...das hebt den Spielspaß um 200%!!! (nicht übertrieben)


----------



## Stormraider03 (23. März 2011)

Was soll dat den auf der my crysis hompage steht noch so countdown 12 Stunden 22 Minuten


----------



## PakiXT (23. März 2011)

supercrysiscore schrieb:


> <-- Beten geht ^^
> Vater Ea der du lerest meinen Geldbeutel,
> geheiligt werde dein gamesstore,
> Dein Crytek komme dein bulletstorm geschehe,
> ...


 
Klasse

Bulletstorm Uncut durchgezockt (göttlich)
Cod Black OPS prestige 14 und immer noch nicht fertig ICH WILL ABER 
ladezeiten kenn ich keine dank 4GB 

am sonsten bald ist MITTERNACHT und ich hab noch immer kein feierabend -.- was ne zwickmühle


----------



## supercrysiscore (23. März 2011)

PakiXT schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> Bulletstorm Uncut durchgezockt (göttlich)
> Cod Black OPS prestige 14 und immer noch nicht fertig ICH WILL ABER
> ...


ich hab 8 gig 
jaa Bulletstorm ist sowas von Endgeil und perfekt um mal so richtig die Sau rauszulassen xD


----------



## M2.P (23. März 2011)

Jaa...aba nur mit Bloodpatch/UNCUT


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. März 2011)

supercrysiscore schrieb:


> <-- Beten geht ^^
> Vater Ea der du lerest meinen Geldbeutel,
> geheiligt werde dein gamesstore,
> Dein Crytek komme dein bulletstorm geschehe,
> ...




Ein gebet an Crytek

nicht schlecht


----------



## M2.P (24. März 2011)

JAAAAAA Läuuuffftttt ERSTER


----------



## Antonio (24. März 2011)

Ha es hat genau um 00:00 uhr gefunzt ^^


----------



## nyso (24. März 2011)

Bei mir erst nach nen Steam-Neustart^^ Und jetzt noch irgendwas entschlüsseln. Naja, die 2min hab ich jetzt auch noch


----------



## Airblade85 (24. März 2011)

haha viel Spass euch beim zocken .) und bitte nicht heulen, denn das game ist echt kacke..möchte nicht zu viel verraten und ich habs heut beim Kumpel auf der XBOX nur gezockt, aber der Inhalt sollte ja der gleiche sein  Fakt ist die 90% Spielspass die es bei vielen Spiele heften bekommen hat sind echt mehr als übertrieben..max. 80% und selbst das ist noch mehr als nett. naja aber trotzdem viel spass!!


----------



## PakiXT (24. März 2011)

Kannst sagen was du willst ich habs aktiviert und es läuft habs mal auf Extreme Full HD eingestellt und werde gleich ZOCKEN. ENDLICH MARIA GOTTES


----------



## Morpheus1822 (24. März 2011)

und ab da ward es ruhig


----------



## Razer83 (24. März 2011)

Ihr seit doch alle süchtig  lasst es krachen und gebt mal Bescheid wie der MP ist danke


----------



## cortez91 (24. März 2011)

Ich warte noch immer auf Amazon  Wurde aber vorhin endlich verschickt, morgen früh dürfte es also da sein


----------



## nyso (24. März 2011)

So, mein erstes Feedback

Sehr Actionreich, nach dem ersten Video hatte ich schon das Gefühl, die 35€ haben sich jetzt schon gelohnt

ABER, diese Speicherpunkte nerven doch gewaltig. Grad weil ich, typisch ich halt, gleich auf Post-Human spiele

Und ich habe in der Stunde eben schon mehr schlechte Texturen gesehen als in meiner gesamten Zeit mit Crysis und Warhead, und das ist verdammt viel Zeit gewesen.
Dafür läuft es aber auch weitaus besser als Crysis 1 und Warhead, echt unglaublich was die Cryengine 3 für eine Pracht aus meiner Hardware zieht und dabei schön viele fps liefert.

Spaß macht es aber, und ich hör jetzt nur auf weil mein Kopf dröhnt und ich morgen früh einen Arzttermin habe, ansonsten würde ich wohl die ganze Nacht spielen

Fazit bisher:

Anders als Crysis/Warhead, mit anderen stärken und schwächen, aber trotzdem sehr gut, hebt sich schon alleine durch den Nanosuit deutlich von der Konkurrenz ab


----------



## M2.P (24. März 2011)

So...hab grad im MP verbracht...
Also ich find es echt gut...ist zwar anfangs schwierig da durchzuschauen was es mit den ganzen upgrades auf sich hat aber man findet sich schnell rein.Sehr gut find auch das man sich die Sachen erst verdienen muss...
den SP heb ich mir für morgen auf...aber voll sind die Server schonmal und laufen auch (größtenteils) stabil...
Eindruck nach einer Stunde Spielzeit des MP: Empfehlenswert


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. März 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Aber zum Spiel:
> 
> als erstes..: ich bin enttäuscht...
> 
> ...



/sign

Bin auch total enttäuscht. Die Texturen sind teils deutlich schlechter als sogar bei Far Cry 1 (Anno 2004) und das will was heißen. Konsolidierung an jeder Ecke und es wirkt irgendwie alles so verschwommen. Es ist mit sicherlich nicht schlecht als Game, aber es ist doch sehr ernüchternd. habe mir sehr viel mehr von versprochen. Naja, hoffe mal, dass noch etwas nachkommt, was die Optik hochtreibt, da das Spiel von der restlichen Inszenierung ganz gut ist. Läuft auf meinem System auf Extreme mit Full HD mehr wie flüssig...aber zu welchem Preis...zu welchem PREEEIIISSSS?....


----------



## PakiXT (24. März 2011)

Nach einer Stunde Spielzeit muss ich sagen das die Grafik eine Pracht ist trotz DX9. Als damals Crysis erschien dann musste ich mehrmals aufrüsten aber jetzt mit der neuen CE3 läufts butterweich. Was Gameplay betrifft ist es eben ein stinknormaler Ego-Shooter. Aber der Nanosuit 2.0 macht eben diesen Shooter doch anders und man versucht eben andere Wege zu gehen was natürlich sehr gut ist. Und sonst interessiert mich die Story noch sehr. Kann mich noch glücklich schätzen das es mit 50 bis 70 FPS sehr angenehm läuft.

Ich zocke dann weiter  gute nacht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. März 2011)

So, jetzt 1 1/2h im SP verbracht, so weit eigentlich ganz solide. (Steam hatte das Spiel zum Glück um Mitternacht freigeschaltet, konnte daher direkt rein )


Grafik ist auf sehr hohem Niveau, allerdings erkennt man doch an etlichen Stellen eher vermatschte Texturen, grade dieses Bioorganzeugs bei den Infizierten siehts alles andere als schön aus, und die fehlende Kantenglättung vermisse ich, zumindest gabs da einige recht kantige Ecken, grade am Anfang in den Innenlevels flimmerts durch die Rolladen ...

Was wirklich stört sind die SEHR schlauchartigen Levels (naja, gut, Abwasserkanäle, U-Bahn und abgesperrte Strassenabschnitte ... ), trotz relativer Breite des Schlauches, mit verschieden hohen Wegen merkt man dass man wie auf Schienen zockt, dazu noch der Munitionsoverkill, alle 100m 'ne Munitionskiste ist dann doch zu viel. ^^

Die KI ist Durchschnitt, versuchen durchaus einen zu umgehen und werfen oft zielgenau Granaten, bleiben aber häufig recht angewurzelt hinter 'ner Deckung stehen und merken/hören erst mal nicht wenn man grade nach 'nem Positionswechsel via Tarnung aus einer neuen Richtung schiesst, dauert 'n paar Sekunden bis dann Gegenfeuer kommt von wo man feuert, das ging schon mal besser. 



Ebenfalls seltsam ist das "Intro" nach ein paar Spielminuten ... hallo, Crytek, ich habe euer Spiel grade gekauft, da brauche ich kein 3min Werbevideo rund um den Nanosuit mehr der mir in Fetisch-Art dieses coole Spielzeug noch mal vorstellt, ich weiss was das Ding kann! xD


Naja, trotz allem ein recht guter Ersteindruck, wirkt insgesamt durchaus rund und macht so weit Spass, mal nach 'ner Runde Schlaf zum Frühstück dann weitermachen *Semesterferien*, Nacht alle zusammen.


----------



## s|n|s (24. März 2011)

Einzelspieler soweit spassig, story der Hammer. Konsolenelemente wie "für in der Nase popeln drücken Sie jetzt F" nerven. Graphik auf meiner betagten Kiste ... 

Multiplayer:
Zitat: "M A X I M U M   D I S A P P O I N T M E N T"

Server connected nicht, nach dem motto "your product key is allready in use"
Server sind voll
Server sind leer und wartet auf mehr Spieler
und mein Liebling: server macht stundenlang einen 10sekunden-countdown zum Beginnen des Matches. Und das die ganze Nacht.

so far ... M I N I M U M   M U L T I P L A Y E R

EDIT: _Ein_ Server läuft. Maps sind teilweise riesig, im Gegensatz zur Demo. Spassfaktor! Freigeschaltete Upgrades für die Ausrüstung werden nicht korrekt gespeichert. Wie schon in der Demo

Singleplayer _bis jetzt_: 
- Maps: Wie schon von Einigen beschrieben, sind die maps enttäuschent klein. Schlauchartig ziehen sich die Level dahin. Wie schön waren die Strände, die Vegetation, die großen, frei begehbaren Maps. Kilometerweit mit dem Humvee rumgurken. Kein Schimmer von hellen erleuchteten Landschaften mit Paradies/Dschungel/Arktis-Atmosphäre.
- Atmosphäre: Gedrungene, drückende enge Level zwischen, in und unter Hochhäusern. Zwar über einige Etagen, aber Cliffhanger wollte ich nicht spielen. In jeder Ecke kauern blutüberströmte Menschen. Hoffentlich wird das hier nicht zum Horror. Da kann ich auch Nachrichten gucken.. oder Metro spielen. Aufforderungen zum drücken eines Knopfes für jede Mücke lässt mich denken ich habe nur den einen Knopf (wink: Konsole). Gerettet wird die Atmosphäre durch die Musikuntermalung. Das passt einfach.
- KI: Fordernd, auch wenn sich der eine oder andere mit einer Granate freiwillig das Leben nimmt.^^
- Story: Fesselnd, besonders der Aufbau der Funktionen des Anzuges im Spiel und wie sie dem Spieler erklärt und zugänglich gemacht werden. Prophets Geschichte hier ist 3 mal spannender als eine Buchstabensuppe namens Warhead.


----------



## Antonio (24. März 2011)

Jch finds richti gut das man im MP nich nur 6vs6 zockt sondern auch ma 8vs8 da is dann mehr aktion drine  und was mirgefällt da gibt es frei für alle  so Geil Was mir aufm Sack geht ist glei die 2 Mission naja ich dazu nix ich will nichts veraten ^^


----------



## Rizzard (24. März 2011)

Kennt denn jemand schon ein paar gute Config Befehle?


----------



## JawMekEf (24. März 2011)

Mirart schrieb:
			
		

> @Diejenigen, die die Demo gespielt haben:
> 
> Reicht folgende Hardware etwa für 1080p und höchste Grafikstufe aus?
> 
> ...



Aufjeden Fall!


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. März 2011)

Ich frage mich, wie das Spiel ist. Einen stupiden Ballertitel brauche ich nicht, da reicht mir Bulletstorm, der dies aber auf sehr hohem Niveau tut.


----------



## Gerry (24. März 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie das Spiel ist. Einen stupiden Ballertitel brauche ich nicht, da reicht mir Bulletstorm, der dies aber auf sehr hohem Niveau tut.



Es soll sich gerade um keinen "stupiden Ballertitel" handeln.

Siehe z.B. auch den Gamersglobal-Test mit Jörg Langer-Testvideo:
Crysis 2 | GamersGlobal


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Moin.
Habt ihr das schon gesehen:
YouTube - Crysis 2 - un simpatico Easter Egg

Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Bull56 (24. März 2011)

omg-crysis 2 got consolized...

scheiss konsolenoptimierung!

*  CRYSIS 2*

  XBOX 360*The way it's meant to be played*


das wäre der beste slogan für das verkackte spiel...

nichtmal die konsole ist aktiviert! gehts noch!?

hoffentlich wird der mist nach und nach per patches rausgeschmissen!


----------



## s|n|s (24. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> nichtmal die konsole ist aktiviert! gehts noch!?
> !



fixed!


----------



## nyso (24. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Moin.
> Habt ihr das schon gesehen:
> YouTube - Crysis 2 - un simpatico Easter Egg
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich weg


 

Argh, wie geil


So, mal zu den Matschtexturen.
Noch im ersten Raum!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dieses Fenster habe ich dann etwas später entdeckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER, Crysis 2 kann eben auch völlig anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Tank zerschossen, das Benzin läuft raus und brennt auf dem Boden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man sieht, die Cryengine 3 kann noch mehr, als das was wir da geboten bekommen. Crytek hat sich diesmal einfach für Spielbarkeit entschieden, und nicht für Techdemo, sozusagen.
Genau über den Punkt haben damals alle gemeckert, tolle Grafik, aber unspielbar.
Jetzt wo Crysis 2 der schönste Shooter auf dem Markt ist UND top spielbar ist, meckern auch wieder alle

Crysis 2 sieht HAMMER aus, kleine Abstriche wurden gemacht, damit es überall flüssig läuft. Und das finde ich super! Ganz ehrlich.

Mein altehrwürdiger X4 940 @ 3,7GHz und meine GTX 275 @ 285 reichen locker für Extreme Settings bei 1680x1050! 

Und das in der ersten Version! Da kommt ja noch mehr auf uns zu! Sandboxeditor wird auch kommen, da kann die Community Hand anlegen, und die werden die Cryengine 3 sicher richtig ausnutzen, ohne auf Spielbarkeit zu achten


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Schöne Texturbeispiele! Die Mauerecke (Bild1) scheint aber eher ein Mapping Fehler zu sein. Hoffentlich trudelt das Spiel heute ein, damit ich auch ein bischen motzen kann
Hast Du da Blur aus? Weil die Konsole wohl noch nicht aktiviert ist....


----------



## Rizzard (24. März 2011)

Wie das brennende Benzin da raus läuft sieht wirklich genial aus. C2 hat eben seine Stärken, aber auch seine Schwächen. War mir aber schon vorher klar. Hoffentlich kommt meine Version heut endlich.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Mal sehen ob Amazon.de es schafft, heute meine Nano-Edition zu liefern. Versendet wurde das Packet gestern schon.


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Die Nerd Edition?
Meins wurde auch gestern versandt und trifft heute ein. Könntest also Glück haben.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

> Die Nerd Edition?


Na logisch! 

Ich hoffe ich hab auch Glück^^


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Painkiller, wenn´s bei Amazon vor 12 rausging wird es i. d. R. auch am nächsten Tag eintreffen. Ich drücke Dir und mir die Daumen.

Vorgestern hab ich mich köstlich über die Gamestar Wertung (Grafik 10/10) aufgeregt, von Matschtexturen dort kein Wort.  Heute im GS-Newsletter: Promotion für Crysis2!
Merken die noch was?
Die kann man seit GTA4 wirklich nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Edit: der Newsletter war vom 18.03. Trotzdem dreist.


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. März 2011)

Na gut, ich kann mich dem eh nicht ewig entziehen. Ich hoffe mal auf Nachsicht seitens Crytek, dass noch ein wenig nachpoliert wird.
Testen wir es doch einfach.


----------



## Menthe (24. März 2011)

Was sagt ihr dazu das der PC die Lead Plattform bei der Entwicklung war??


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. März 2011)

Angesichts dessen, was man sehen kann, würde ich es nicht glauben. Höchstens für Testzwecke, aber das ist generell eher der Fall. Die Optimierung geht doch eindeutig zur Konsole hin.


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Mal eine Frage zu den bemängelten Schlauchleveln. Bezieht sich das auf den Vergleich zu C1+WH? Ich hab gestern mal BFBC2 angespielt. Dort gibt es m. M. n. extreme Schlauchlevel, obwohl es geschickt versteckt wird.
Bietet Crysis2 da mehr Freiheiten als BFBC2?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Painkiller, wenn´s bei Amazon vor 12 rausging wird es i. d. R. auch am nächsten Tag eintreffen. Ich drücke Dir und mir die Daumen.


Die liefern durchaus auch noch am nächsten Tag, auch wenn das Paket erst am Abend rausging, nur kommts dann halt erst nachmittags an.


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Das war früher bei mir so. Mittlerweile sind sie etwas lahmer geworden. Na ja, jetzt müßte hier bald der Postminister aufschlagen... Ab und zu hat er schon mal etwas vergessen und kam nachmittags noch mal.
Ist ja immer so, wenn man auf etwas wartet....

Edit: Ist grad eingetrudelt!


----------



## Santury (24. März 2011)

Na toll,

habe es gerade installiert, zocke los und jetzt kommt der Hammer...es stürzt ständig ab!!!! Komme nicht mal über die Anfangsscene hinweg!?!?!?

An meiner Hardware kann es nun wirklich nicht liegen, alles absolute High-End Komponenten und jeder Treiber ist TOP-Aktuell! Mal ganz davon abgesehen das wir hier erstmal mit DX9 abgespeißt werden und ja...InGame sieht man die KOTZ-KONSOLENGRAFIK sehr deutlich raus...ERBÄRMLICH CRYTEK!!!

Zum Absturz: Der Bildschirm wird schwarz und der Sound rödelt ganz normal weiter...ich komme nicht mal mehr in den Task-Manager...nur per Resetknopf kann ich also den PC neustarten...oh man!?!?!?!?

Was nun??????????
HEEEELP!!!

EDIT: Oh man, es liegt wohl an der mangelnden Dual Grafikkarten Unterstützung, denn eine Konsole hat ja kein Crossfire oder SLI!!! Nun jetzt bin ich wohl doppelt gefickt, denn ich habe eine HD5970, die auf einem PCB beide Chips hat...und somit kann ich nicht mal Crossfire deaktivieren...und wieder...ERBÄRMLICH CRYTEK!!!

greez Santury


----------



## hempsmoker (24. März 2011)

Gib mal ein paar Daten zum System, dann kann man dir leichter helfen. Irgendwas OC (z. B. Grafikkarte oder CPU?)


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Da Du ja alle deine Systeme diskret übertaktest, laß doch mal die Graka@stock laufen. Liest sich ganz nach Treiberabsturz wegen overclocking.
Frage: Wie hast Du dich registriert? Erst über den LE-Promo Code oder über den DVD-Code?


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

Oh man, die Installation dauert ja ewig -.-


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Habs grad mal angespielt. Zuerst über einen bestehenden Account unter mycrysis.com/limitededition (mit e-mail einloggen!) gegangen+Code eingeben, danach über den EA-Updater updaten und den key eingeben.
3D ist bombastisch, fast ohne fps verlust. DS von 3840x1620 funzt nicht. Aber warum liegt Crouch nur auf "c"? Gehört auf Strg!.
Dennoch, packender Einstand.

DrSin: stimmt. (Cooler Avatar, the dr. himself?)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. März 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Oh man, die Installation dauert ja ewig -.-


 
Steam Pre-Load, Jungs! 

Punkt Mitternacht kurz die bereits verschlüsselt auf der Platte liegenden Daten decrypted und sofort losgezockt.


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Wasn mit deiner Nerd-Edition? Hast Du gleich 2 bestellt?


----------



## joraku (24. März 2011)

Oh man, jetzt muss auch noch der EA Download Manager Updaten. 
Hoffentlich ist der Day One Patch nicht so groß.


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Steam Pre-Load, Jungs!
> 
> Punkt Mitternacht kurz die bereits verschlüsselt auf der Platte liegenden Daten decrypted und sofort losgezockt.


 
Im leben nicht, habs grad im Laden für 38€ geholt, alles drüber wäre mir auch zuviel gewesen.

@Yamo, JUNGE!


----------



## TheBlackSun (24. März 2011)

Gibs irgendwo schon ne Info wie man z.Bsp das FOV wieder eröht wenn man eine Steam Version hat?
Alles noch dasselbe wie bei der Demo?


----------



## Stormraider03 (24. März 2011)

Hi habt ihr auch das KEy problem also das der Key nicht gespeichert wird.

Muss den bei jeden Start wieder neu eingeben???


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (24. März 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt muss auch noch der EA Download Manager Updaten.
> Hoffentlich ist der Day One Patch nicht so groß.


 
Wurde, glaube ich, schon vor ein paar Seiten von ca. 35 MB gesprochen.


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

Joa, ernüchternd, alle 3sek wird der GRafikkartentreiber zurückgesetzt, unspielbar.


----------



## Sypedian (24. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Hi habt ihr auch das KEy problem also das der Key nicht gespeichert wird.
> 
> Muss den bei jeden Start wieder neu eingeben???



Ja ich muss auch dauernd meinen key eingeben und wenn ich im mp auf einen server joinen will steht da seriennummer wird bereits verwendet. Is das ein bug oder was is da los?


----------



## qwerkop23 (24. März 2011)

ja das mit key eingabe hab ich auch.
außerdem kann ich meine limitededition nicht freischalten. wenn ich im menü über my crysis auf MyCrysis - Redeem Code gehe (bin eingeloggt) gebe ich dort den L.edition code ein, als nächstes erscheint ich soll mich mit email und pw anmelden (obwohl ich das bin) melde ich mich erneut an tut sich nichts.


----------



## Stormraider03 (24. März 2011)

@ Sypedian 

Genau das selbe hab ich auchich hör immer was von nen Patch fix aber der müßte sich doch selbst installieren wen ich das Game starte

@ qwerkop23

Mit der Lt geht funtt bei mir bei mir.


----------



## Galford (24. März 2011)

Also meine Nano-Edition ist heute angekommen. War irgendwie überrascht wie groß diese ist, denn ich dachte (was aber falsch war) das diese in einem Unboxing-Video irgendwie kleiner aussah. 
Gut, mit dem Rucksack würde ich auch nie rumlaufen, aber die Figur und das Artbook machen schon was her. Und nein, so eine Figur ist nicht nur für Kinder, denn Figuren gab es schon in der Bioshock CE, AitD5 LE, Assassin' Creed 2 Black und White Edition usw. - also so unbeliebt können solche Figuren eigentlich nicht sein. Und das Steelbook ist, wie ich finde, sehr gelungen.


----------



## qwerkop23 (24. März 2011)

@ Stormraider03

haste iwas anderes gemacht als wie beschrieben? und sind die waffen gleich frei bzw woran seh ich im spiel das es gefunzt hat


*EDIT*
grad konnte ich direkt in den MP, ohne key erneut einzugeben.


----------



## Stormraider03 (24. März 2011)

@ qwerkop23

Ne hab alles so gemacht wie du komisch???


----------



## Sypedian (24. März 2011)

Habe grade mit dem EA support geredet. Die sagten der offizielle Release währe erst mogen und dann würden ach alle keys freigeschaltet auf den Servern, dazu gehören auch die Keys der Limited-Edition.

Klingt irgendwie komisch aber naja....

PS: nich die 09001 für 0.25 /min anrufen die verweißt einen nur auf die kostelosse nummer *0221 - 37050193* (Es fallen die üblichen Telefongebühren desTelefonanbieters an)

http://www.ea.com/de/1/impressum


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (24. März 2011)

Hallo

Was ist der Kopierschutz bei Crysis2 ?

Hoffentlich keine Permanente Internet Pflicht !


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

Also, OC der Graka mag Crysis 2 gar nicht, hatte vor 2 Jahren mein OC sogar per Bios gemacht, lief bis heute mit jedem Game, nur Crysis 2 nicht  also erst mal 25Mhz runter.

Edit:
@Ensis, laut Dateiinfo der activator.exe ist es TAGES


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (24. März 2011)

Was ist TAGES ?
Ist da eine Dauerhafte Internetverbindung erforderlich ?


----------



## Santury (24. März 2011)

@ yamo and all

...also das OC habe ich komplett rausgenommen als Test (warum laufen dann alle anderen Spiele Problemlos....weil sie für den PC entwickelt wurden...nicht für die Konsole...)

...Ergebnis ist folgendes: Konnte jetzt ein paar Minuten zocken, ABER ich habe ein durchgehendes Flimmern und sobald ich aus dem Gebäude rauskomme in die Sonne geht gar ichts mehr, da dass geflimmere extrem wird???

...meine FPS liegen unter Extrem bei nur 40 im Außenlevel, was mir zeigt, das nur eine meiner beiden GPU´s überhauot angesprochen wird...selbst mit dem Cat 11.4 Beta und dem App Profile 11.2 keine Abhilfe...das gibt es doch nicht!?

...Habe alle Möglichkeiten durchgetestet im Catalyst Center ohne irgend einen Erfolg bei dem geflimmer zu erzielen. Auch eine andere Auflösung sowie andere Grafiksetting bringt kein bisschen weniger flimmern...ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das die Dual GPU Karte einfach nicht unterstützt wird...

Ich habe also eine 600EUR Graka, mit der ich bei Crysis 2 nichts anfangen kann!?!? Jemand eine Lösung?

Mein Zockrechner ist der erste aus der Signatur: Core i7 2600K

greez Santury


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Was ist TAGES ?
> Ist da eine Dauerhafte Internetverbindung erforderlich ?


 
TAGES ist ein Kopierschutz, google danach wenn du mehr wissen willst.
GRad getestet, kann das Spiel mit deaktiviertem Netzwerk spielen.


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Im leben nicht, habs grad im Laden für 38€ geholt, alles drüber wäre mir auch zuviel gewesen.
> 
> @Yamo, JUNGE!


 

Das Leben ist immer grausamer als schwärzeste Satire! Ich wär froh, wenn ich noch ein JUNGE wäre 
Davon ab, geht Crysis2 ab. Kein Blur, die Texturen sind überwiegend fein detailiert mit ein paar Ausreißern nach unten. Aber ich bin noch ganz am Anfang.
Also für DX9 ist das schon ein Hammer. Leider stürzt es beim DS ab.


----------



## Galford (24. März 2011)

Bei mir liegt ein Flyer bei, der angibt, dass es durch SolidShield geschützt sei, was von Tages SAS stammt, wie ich gerade rausgefunden habe.


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Santury, falls Du Crossfire hast, stell das mal ab. Fehlt evtl. ein Patch. Bei mir läufts aber im Sli auf den Geforces.


----------



## Santury (24. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Santury, falls Du Crossfire hast, stell das mal ab. Fehlt evtl. ein Patch. Bei mir läufts aber im Sli auf den Geforces.



...hmmm würd ich ja gerne, ist leider bei der HD 5970 nicht möglich, da sie eine Dual-GPU Karte ist mit einem PCB, sprich beide Chips auf einer Platine.

Flimmern ist einfach nicht wegzubekommen...

HILFE!


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Du hast doch noch ein paar fette Rechner, wie siehts denn da aus?


----------



## Santury (24. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Du hast doch noch ein paar fette Rechner, wie siehts denn da aus?



Den mittleren habe ich verkauft und der untere steht in meiner Dienstwohnung in 320km Entfernung...ich verzweifel gerade...bin drauf und drann mich ins Auto zu schwingen, zum Alternate zu prügeln (sind nur 70km) und mir eine GTX 580 zu kaufen...

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stevii (24. März 2011)

Wenn mans hat.


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Nu ja, es kann - muss aber nicht daran liegen.
Aber generell würde ich von Multi-GPU Karten abraten. Dann lieber Sli/Crossf. mit einzelnen Karten.
Mit ner 580 machst Du nichts falsch, wohnst Du bei Linden?


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomm ich schon wieder das große Kotzen! 

Iwie funktionieren die Spiele bei denen EA seine Finger drin hat, nicht wirklich. -.-

Erst Dragon Age II und jetzt auch noch Crysis II. Was zum Geier macht denn denen ihre QS?


----------



## Santury (24. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Nu ja, es kann - muss aber nicht daran liegen.
> Aber generell würde ich von Multi-GPU Karten abraten. Dann lieber Sli/Crossf. mit einzelnen Karten.
> Mit ner 580 machst Du nichts falsch, wohnst Du bei Linden?


 
Da gebe ich dir recht...also es wird eine GTX 580 geholt! Ja ich wohne in der Nähe von Linden...


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

@ Santury

Handel ist nur im Marktplatz erlaubt! Daher hab ich den Absatz gelöscht!


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Santury, hast Du sonst alles unter WaKü? Inklusive deiner Ati ?

Painkiller, nun sei mal nicht so. Ist dein Nerd-Kit da?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomm ich schon wieder das große Kotzen!
> 
> Iwie funktionieren die Spiele bei denen EA seine Finger drin hat, nicht wirklich. -.-
> 
> Erst Dragon Age II und jetzt auch noch Crysis II. Was zum Geier macht denn denen ihre QS?


EA verlegt die Retail-Versionen nur, bitte sämtliche Hass bezüglich inhaltlicher und qualitativer Mängel in Richtung Crytek/Frankfurt senden, danke.



(War natürlich nicht heissen soll dass man nicht auch im Allgemeinen auf EA eindreschen darf, aber hier wäre es ausnahmsweise mal unberechtigt ^^)


----------



## Speedwood (24. März 2011)

580 brauchste nich , meine langweilt sich gerade selbst mit 3d vision hänge ich am fps limiter fest konstant 60,1 fps auch mit v Sync aus -,- irgend wie zocke ich jetzt seit 2,30 std und bin schon bei im 9 kapitel auf Veteran also irgend wie wurde doch gesagt das die die spiel zeit 10 std beträgt oder nich ?


----------



## Santury (24. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Santury, hast Du sonst alles unter WaKü? Inklusive deiner Ati ?


 
CPU und die ATI sind unter Wasser...siehe erstes Profil unten in meiner Sig id146003


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

> Painkiller, nun sei mal nicht so. Ist dein Nerd-Kit da?


Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. Kann erst um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit weg. -.-



> EA verlegt die Retail-Versionen nur, bitte sämtliche Hass bezüglich inhaltlicher und qualitativer Mängel in Richtung Crytek/Frankfurt senden, danke.


Und nun rate mal wer Druck macht, und das Spiel veröffentlichen will? Genau... EA...


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Na ja, ich tendiere eher zu Nvidia. Bleib mal ruhig, sind alles teiberprobs.
Ne 580 wäre auch ein overkill für das spiel )



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. Kann erst um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit weg. -.-
> 
> 
> Und nun rate mal wer Druck macht, und das Spiel veröffentlichen will? Genau... EA...


 

Ich schließe daraus: es kam heut nicht an.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

> Bleib mal ruhig, sind alles teiberprobs.


Das hab ich schon mal gehört. Damals bei NFS HP. 

Aber wenn ich für etwas Geld ausgeben, dann kann ich doch erwarten, das es auf Funktionalität geprüft wurde. Gerade bei dem PC als Lead-Plattform. Sowohl Crytek als auch EA haben doch sicher Leute die das testen. Daher frag ich mich, wie solche Fehler/Bugs/Mägel unentdeckt bleiben können. Bin halt ungern Beta-Tester. Daher mein Ärger...



> Ich schließe daraus: es kam heut nicht an.


Wieso? Kann doch schon zuhause in meinem Zimmer stehen.


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

Also, ich habe jetzt 3Std den SP gespielt, kann nur sagen, echt klasse, macht viel Spaß!
Abstürze habe ich in den Griff bekommen, lag wirklich nur am OC der Graka.

Und zur Performance, ich spiele das ganze auf einer 4870 mit 512MB auf sehr hoch, extrem geht nicht mehr, auf sehr hoch läuft es butterweich.


----------



## joraku (24. März 2011)

Kann von euch jemand den Multiplayer spielen? Bei mir zeigt es da 0 Server an, egal mit welchen Einstellungen ich refreshe.


----------



## yamo (24. März 2011)

Axch ich wette er bastelt noch am finisch 

Die cry2Jungs haben mich solange abgeballert, dass jetzt die Spaghettisauce fällig is.


----------



## Rizzard (24. März 2011)

Endlich befindet sich mein Paket im Versand. Hoffentlich kommt es morgen.


----------



## JawMekEf (24. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> Habt ihr das schon gesehen:
> YouTube - Crysis 2 - un simpatico Easter Egg
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich weg



Hahahahahahahahahaha xDxDxDxD


----------



## lippixyz (24. März 2011)

Ich krieg mein Crysis 2 nicht zum laufen. Da kommt am Anfang nur das olle Auge und die Crytec Schrift und das wars. Hab schon soviel probiert aber es will nicht.
vielleicht weiss ja noch einer ne Lösung.


----------



## Schrotti (24. März 2011)

Liegt sicher am Grafiktreiber (mal wieder AMD).

Hier installiert, Patch gesaugt und los gehts (absolut flüssig mit meiner GTX 480 auf extrem in 1920x1080).


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und nun rate mal wer Druck macht, und das Spiel veröffentlichen will? Genau... EA...


 
Ist mir aber als Endverbraucher reichlich egal wer da an was Schuld hat.


----------



## Antonio (24. März 2011)

Ich muss erlich sagen die Lichteffecte sin so hammer gemacht bei einer Mp Map sieht man richtig wie gut die Licht effecte sin


----------



## sylvester (24. März 2011)

Ich wollte gerade das Spiel starten jetzt werde ich nach Nickname und PW gefragt. Mein Nickname hat aber ein Leerzeichen! Dieses kann ich aber im Spiel nicht eingeben!?

Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

Ich werde mal schauen, da mein Nick auch ein Leerzeichen


----------



## arosman (24. März 2011)

So die ersten Benchmarks sind online.
Cpu spielt wie erwartet keine rolle aber gpu lastig ist das game schon

15 CPU and 18 GPU test in "Crysis 2"

Eine GTX470 reicht zwar, aber so richtig spass kommt da mit 32FPS sicherlich nicht auf.


----------



## Bertlhuaba (24. März 2011)

kann mir wer sagen der das spiel schon besitzt ob man die nanosuite stimme auf englisch umstellen kann?


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> So die ersten Benchmarks sind online.
> Cpu spielt wie erwartet keine rolle aber gpu lastig ist das game schon
> 
> 15 CPU and 18 GPU test in "Crysis 2"
> ...


 
Was sind das für Werte?? mit meiner ollen 4870, 512MB läuft es ruckelfrei bei ~30fps


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

So... Wie versprochen die Bilder der Freak (Nano)-Edition  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

Geil, wollte grad den MP antesten und was bekomm ich zu lesen:
Seriennummer wird bereits genutzt... kann doch nicht war sein!


----------



## Bertlhuaba (24. März 2011)

dann hast du sicher kurz zeit und schaust mir ob ich die nanosuite stimme auf englisch umstellen kann


----------



## Black Goblin (24. März 2011)

Ich habe mir das spiel vor ca 3 stunden beim Saturn für 39.- Euro gekauft. 

Bin bitter entteuscht. hab nach ca.1,5 stunden gameplay schon wieder kein Bock mehr. 

Die inszenierung am Start war ja echt super - aber das gameplay an sich wirklich wiederlich ... 

Da spiele ich lieber wieder Shogun 2 weiter, das mach mir da weitaus mehr Spaß.

Crysis 2 würde ich 3/5 Sternen geben.


----------



## Rizzard (24. März 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man nur die Stimme des Nanosuits verändern kann. Entweder komplett auf Englisch oder garnicht.


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

Bertlhuaba schrieb:


> dann hast du sicher kurz zeit und schaust mir ob ich die nanosuite stimme auf englisch umstellen kann


 
Nein, habe keine lust diverse Foren zu durchsuchen wie das gehen soll, zumal dieses mal die deutsche Syncro super ist.


----------



## Bertlhuaba (24. März 2011)

danke.dann wirds wohl auf englisch installiert


----------



## Shooter (24. März 2011)

Nö

Die deutsche Nanosuit Stimme hört sich doch 3x besser an als diese "schwule" englische Stimme


----------



## Per4mance (24. März 2011)

schön jetzt weiss ich warum ich noch gewartet hab. eig wollte ich auf preisverfall warten aber wenn ich die probs hier so lese wart ich wohl noch drauf bis sich alles einpendelt.

mir gehts eh eig nur um den MP. der SP is nebensache

btw wer english will sollte sich dann auch die UK version holen zumal die eh billiger ist


----------



## Bertlhuaba (24. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Die deutsche Nanosuit Stimme hört sich doch 3x besser an als diese "schwule" englische Stimme



bei meinen liebsten crysis und cs mods höre ich seit 10 jahren die englische stimme,jetzt auf deutsch umsteigen ist keine option.


----------



## arosman (24. März 2011)

sowas muss man in english zocken



Schrotti schrieb:


> Liegt sicher am Grafiktreiber (mal wieder AMD).
> 
> Hier installiert, Patch gesaugt und los gehts (absolut flüssig mit meiner GTX 480 auf extrem in 1920x1080).


 
Ja, wie bei Dragon Age 2


----------



## Rizzard (24. März 2011)

Ich habe heute das HIER gefunden. Falls jemand will kann er die Config ja mal antesten.


----------



## qwerkop23 (24. März 2011)

könnte kotzen, bei der beta in der lobby mit 16 leutz rumhängen und das spiel startet nicht hab ich ja noch einigermaßen verstanden (beta halt). aber jetzt? iwi macht da jemand seinen job nicht richtig.


----------



## Shooter (24. März 2011)

Ja toll hat sich also nichts geändert.. OMG


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. März 2011)

Ich habe es angespielt und muss sagen: Wow. Die Grafik macht wirklich einiges her und auch der Sound ist enorm. Ich empfinde die Gegner als wesentlich cleverer als noch zu Crysis 1, auch wenn sie manchmal auf Ideen kommen wie z.B. sich selbst mit einer Granate wegzubomben. Die Story ist nicht wirklich etwas innovatives, aber es macht trotzdem Spaß und wirkt auch recht glaubwürdig.


----------



## Raeven (24. März 2011)

Habe das Spiel leider noch nicht  Verdammte Post. Nicht mal das Demo funzt


----------



## DrSin (24. März 2011)

Für alle die Probleme mit der Key eingabe im MP haben, den Key eingeben, wieder zurück in den MP, nochmal Key eingeben - es sollte jetzt alles klappen und auch der Key gespeichert werden.

Hab mit dem EA Support geschrieben und das kam dabei heraus, hilft auf bei der Meldung das angeblich der Key in Use ist.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (24. März 2011)

also ich habe jetzt ca. 2 Stunden single gespielt und ne stunde MP.

ich finde das Game super, vom setting her besser als den ersten teil!

kann nur jedem empfehlen der shooter mag sich das Game zu kaufen, bei Saturn in Berlin 39€ , ist doch auch nicht die Welt


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

sylvester schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade das Spiel starten jetzt werde ich nach Nickname und PW gefragt. Mein Nickname hat aber ein Leerzeichen! Dieses kann ich aber im Spiel nicht eingeben!?
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch?


 
Bei mir das gleiche, da geht nichts


----------



## Bull56 (24. März 2011)

was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem versprochenen dx11 patch??????


----------



## andyw1228 (24. März 2011)

Ich bin sowas von angepisst!!! Der besch.... Postbote (Vertretung) hat nicht bei mir geklingelt, sondern ein Zettelchen reingelegt,
dass ich nicht anzutreffen war und das ich es morgen abholen könne !?
Habe mir extra heute nichts vorgenommen (Bandprobe verschoben, Termin abgesagt) und dann sowas! Ich brauche was zu abreagiern!!
Habe gleich be DHL angerufen und die zur Sau gemacht- angeblich bekommt er noch nen Anpfiff. War schon das zweite mal mit dem sche..
Vertretungstypen. Die normale Frau klingelt IMMER und wartet auch mal 1 Minute. Andere Unternehmen klingeln und gehen nach 5 Sekunden
weg- alles schon erlebt.
Die DHL-Tussi hat dann noch gesagt, ich kann es heute in der Filiale abholen, bin dann mit FAgrrad hin, weil kein Auto da, und dann sagt
der Fillialen-Fuzzi (An- und Verkauf) noch, dass der DHL-Typ die Ladung erst morgen bringt!
Ich bin SOWAS von bedient.


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2011)

Raeven schrieb:


> Nicht mal das Demo funzt



Das Demo geht doch schon seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr...


----------



## Dr.Bishop (24. März 2011)

Ich bekomm hier gleich zuviel......

Hab dat game übern ea downloadmanager geladen, jetzt klicke ich auf Spiel Bereit und was passiert....... Es kommt Spiel wird gestartet......und der Manager minimiert sich.......
Das wars...Was zum Teufel?

Hab antivir schon komplet runter geworfen...alles ausgeschaltet...nüx


----------



## Stormraider03 (24. März 2011)

Hab grad auch mal ne Runde in Singelplayer gezockt das Game Rockt einfach nur voll geile Grafik.

Ich bin sowas von froh das ich mir das gekauft habe ein leckerbissen fürs Auge


----------



## cortez91 (24. März 2011)

Mein erster Eindruck:

*_*


Es ist einfach genial. Das Spielfeeling ist einfach der Hammer! Die Inszenierung sowieso und was alle an der Grafik auszusetzen haben, weiß ich auch nicht... war vorhin an einer Stelle, an der auf dem Asphalt eine Pfütze war, die sowas von real aussah, ich konnte mich nicht mehr davon losreißen. Und alle die über die Texturen meckern: gibt es nicht wichtigeres? Habt ihr euch mal den schwarzen Rauch angesehen? Der sieht ja mal obergenial aus 

Gerade konnte ich auch mal den MP anspielen! Die Nanovision haben sie noch entschärft, man kann die Gegner damit jetzt nicht mehr so leicht ausmachen!


----------



## Neodrym (24. März 2011)

Mein Eindruck:

Story: n1
Atmosphäre: joooooar .. ist ganz okay .. (Spannend)
Grafik: AAAALSO! die anfangsszene im Uboot .. (mir lief der sabber) .. der ganze anfang .. bis zu dem Punkt wo die ersten Gegner erscheinen .. alles Super.Mir sind jetzt nach ~2h SP die Schwammigen Texturen aufgefallen .. allerdings muss ich dazu wirklich sagen .. "DIRECT X 9!" .. ich finde Crytek hat fürs Dx9 richtig gute arbeit geleistet.

Kurzes Fazit: ... Irgendwie ist es nicht das was ich mir nach Crysis 1 erhofft habe.Es ist zu einem "stumpfen" Action Game geworden.


Frage zum MP: Müsst ihr auch andauernd euren Key neu eingeben ?


----------



## Bull56 (24. März 2011)

hmm

ich find die grafik low...

meine grafikkarte macht locker 60 fps!

ich möchte eine grafik die nur noch 30 fps macht und wesentlich geiler aussieht!

die blöde objects.pak und so lässt sich auch nicht öffenen zum texturen editieren-scheissdreck!

ich werde mir sandbox und co einfach aus der leaked klauen!

r_displayinfo=1 geht auch nicht!!!


----------



## boeser.hamster (24. März 2011)

moin sorry das ich jetzt hier so doof frag aber ich konnte wirklich keine antwort finden

also ich hatte mir vor wochen oder tage die preorder box geholt da heist es da kann man mehr sachen freischalten und wie mach ich das? und ja ich hatte mich schon auf der seite von mycrysis angemeldet

deswegen ich weiß nicht weiter wie das gehen soll wegen den items


----------



## NeRo1987 (24. März 2011)

Traurig, traurig CryTek... bzw. EA was auch immer ... Ich weiß nun nicht mehr wem ich mehr die Schuld geben kann.

*ICH RATE NUR JEDEM, DAS SPIEL IN DER AKTUELLEN FORM NICHT ZU KAUFEN!!*
betont auf *NICHT*...

Habs grad wieder gespielt, erst im SP, dann _VERSUCHT im MP zu spielen_, _sofern überhaupt ein Server funktioniert_.
Man kommt angeblich bereits seit gestern nur noch in 10% aller Server rein, somit ist ein Spielstart reines Glücksspiel ^^

Die Leute im Chat veräppeln schon seit gestern Crytek und EA, sind absolut unzufrieden weil das Spiel noch soviele Bugs hat, die Lokalisierung schlicht komisch ist
(Instant Áction -> SOFORT AKTION ?!  ), die Grafik arg hinter den Erwartungen ist USW. Ich könnte nun noch 100 andere Gründe aufzählen..

Bin jetz wieder daheim, hab davor bei nem Freund einen Chat-Screenshot gemacht  
Wie krass kann man ein Spiel an der Community vorbei programmieren?! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz3r (24. März 2011)

Also mein erster Eindruck sieht so aus.... -.- o.O

Also zur Story muss ich sagen recht spannend und mit den Videoclips gut gemacht.
Gameplay ist auch nice.

ABER....

- Spiel läuft auf 32bit (64bit Version ist "noch" nicht verfügbar)
- Console geht nicht (r_displayInfo=1 geht zum Beispiel "noch" nicht)
- Kein CE3 Editor
- Erweitere Grafikeinstellungen nicht auswählbar 
- Nur DX9-Modus (DX10 und 11 "noch" nicht aktiviert)

Deshalb auch nur die 39€ beim Saturn, dachte mir nämlich wie kann das Spiel so günstig sein bei Release-Day.
Jetzt weiß ichs. 

Unfertiges Spiel was mit Patches vervollständigt wird. -.-

Kam mir bei der Installation schon komisch vor warum der mit den "Program Files (x86) Ordner anbietet obwohl es doch x64 unterstützen müsste.

Wenn man es nicht schafft ein Spiel fertig zu stellen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt dann würde ich lieber den Rls-Termin verschieben als nen Spiel anzubieten wo die Hälfte feht.


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder für euch gemacht.
Das Spiel ist echt ein Witz, zumindest ist es in meinen Augen kein Crysis 2!

4480x1080 | Hardcore | 8xAA | 16xAF

Grafik ist zum ...

http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-397nxi.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-394uf5.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-38iu0v.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-33zudu.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-333u5i.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-25hurg.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-23sn7i.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-11bney.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2422-04tuhd.jpg

Zu wenig Handlung, Gegner sind sowas von dämlich, rennen teilweise einfach nur planlos rum oder stehen gar auf ein Fleck selbst wenn ich Kameraden des Gegners abknalle..
Nunja, gut das ich nur 19,99€ bezahlt hab..


----------



## nassa (24. März 2011)

nenn mir ein Spiel, welches bessere Grafik hat und bei gleich hoher fps-Zahl läuft...

Da die Grafik ja, wie du sagst, zum kotzen sei, musst du ja was ganz anderes gewöhnt sein. Da kannst du mir sicher mehr als 3 Spiele aufzählen.


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

The Hunter!

theHunter - The most realistic hunting game online

Crysis 1 sah um Welten besser aus.
Wie war das noch Cryengine 3?
Davon seh ich nichts sorry.


----------



## rockstar06s (24. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe ich wiederhole jetzt nichts, aber ich kann den Leuten mit SLI Problemen helfen(hoffe es zumindest).
Bzw. nur denen mit Nvidia Karten, Nvidia hat ein Sli Profil nur für Crysis 2 herausgebracht zum Downloaden schon bereits bei der Demo.
Damals hatte ich auch dieses Sli Problem, jetzt funzt aber alles Problemlos (Habe SLI an NICHT DEAKTIVIERT GTX 285).

Hier der Downloadlink (kein Plan ob ich einen Link reinstellen darf oder nicht will nur Helfen ansonsten einfach löschen)

NVIDIA DRIVERS 7

Natürlich möchte ich auch meine Meinung zum Spiel Kundtun, und die ist wie folgt: ICH BIN CRYSIS


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

@ hd5870

was ist mit dir los, the hunter

Keine Ahnung von Spielen würde ich mal sagen


Habs jetzt durch und kann schon sagen das ich das sicher noch ein zweites und drittes mal durch spielen werde

Crysis2


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (24. März 2011)

Naja, bin jetzt mittlerweile auch schon ne Weile im Game und komme auch nicht ganz warm mit dem Titel. Jetzt mal die etwas enttäuschende Grafik beiseite (Nur 3 Grafikprofile, wtf?!?, Matschtexturen an den Wänden, Milchglasblurfilter), misse ich vor allem die Fahrzeuge und Freiheit (Stichwort Schlauchlevel) aus dem 1er. Storymäßig bin ich mal gespannt was da noch kommt, wobei ich bei Crytek in dieser Hinsicht keine großen Erwartungen habe. Wenn ich den 1er nicht kennen würde wäre meine Enttäuschung vllt nicht so groß, leider weiß ich, dass Sie es vor 3 Jahren noch besser konnten.


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Das hat nichts mit Ahnung zu tun sondern ich habe ihm ein Spiel geliefert was eine weitaus bessere Grafik hat als Crysis 2 und ja, ich spiele TheHunter, ist halt ein Geduldsspiel und die hat nicht jeder!
Wenn Ihr ehrlich seid gebt Ihr mir Recht, dass Crysis 2 (ich betone es nochmal Cryengine 3) im Gegensatz zu Crysis 1 ein Scheißdreck ist.


----------



## Bull56 (24. März 2011)

dieses absolute drecksspiel!

ich komme teilweise in die serverlobbys rein aber das spiel startet nicht!

es sagt mir andauernd -seriennummer in benutzung und schmeißt mich raus!

ich habe das scheissspiel für 40€ gekauft und möchte einfach nur spielen! habe schon diverses auf verschiedenen crytek seiten und im support geschriben-aber kein schwein sagt was!

die engine und das potenzial ist so gewaltig-aber letztendlich wurde das spiel total verkackt!


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

sorry mír war nur nicht klar das the hunter ein Spiel ist und das sieht ganz sicher nicht besser aus als Crysis 2

genau wo war ich gerade, aha 


@ Bull56

wird sicher das gleiche sein wie bei Homefront, das die server einfach überlastet sind


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> sorry mír war nur nicht klar das the hunter ein Spiel ist und das sieht ganz sicher nicht besser aus als Crysis 2
> 
> genau wo war ich gerade, aha


 
Ich rede von der Grafik und nicht vom Gameplay oder von der Atmosphäre! TheHunter hat defenitiv eine bessere Grafik und wenn du sagst es ist nicht so, geh am besten mal zum Augenarzt.
Fakt ist das die Cryengine 3 ein riesen Hipe war aber im Endeffekt einfach nur eine Blamage seitens Crytek!


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Ahnung zu tun sondern ich habe ihm ein Spiel geliefert was eine weitaus bessere Grafik hat als Crysis 2 und ja, ich spiele TheHunter, ist halt ein Geduldsspiel und die hat nicht jeder!
> Wenn Ihr ehrlich seid gebt Ihr mir Recht, dass Crysis 2 (ich betone es nochmal Cryengine 3) im Gegensatz zu Crysis 1 ein Scheißdreck ist.


 
Crysis 2 sieht nur leicht schlechter aus als Crysis 1, die Beleuchtung ist sogar besser. Um Welten sieht Crysis mit Sicherheit nicht aus. Und Crysis 2 mit The Hunter zu vergleichen ist ja wohl ein Witz ... einer, über den ich nicht lachen kann.

Btw. machen die Screenshots, die du gemacht hast, für mich einen guten Eindruck, was da schlecht aussehen soll ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

kleiner jetzt aber nicht persönlich werden

und 

hir gehts um Crysis und nicht um sowas wie the hunter


Crysis 1 mit Crysis 2 zu vergleichen geht auch nur bedingt


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Dieser Bloomeffekt reicht schon aus der macht alles kaputt. Ich hoffe, dass bald ein patch kommt womit Konsolenbefehle funktionieren werden, dann kann sich jeder Crysis 2 selber finalisieren..


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. März 2011)

Crysis2 ist nicht das erste Spiel, dessen Multiplayer am Releasetag Probleme macht. Und Crytek könnte in so einem Fall wohl nur dem Mailansturm beikommen, wenn alle Mitarbeiter zum beantworten der Mails abgestellt werden, was nicht unbedingt zur Lösung des Problems beitragen würde. 
Das am Releastag die Grafik nicht den Meilenstein der nächsten Jahre darstellt, ist jetzt nicht ganz neu.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

Es werden sicher genug Mods kommen, da werden dann welche dabei sein die, die PC Hardware richtig fordern


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (24. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar Bilder für euch gemacht.
> Das Spiel ist echt ein Witz, zumindest ist es in meinen Augen kein Crysis 2!
> 
> 4480x1080 | Hardcore | 8xAA | 16xAF
> ...



Wenn schon Screens in 4480x1080 machst dann poste sie auch so (deine sind nur 900x506). Weiterhin bezweifle ich stark, das du das Game in 4480x1080 gezockt hast


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> kleiner jetzt aber nicht persönlich werden



Entschuldige aber ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, nur machst du mir den anschein, dass du TheHunter noch nie gespielt hast.
Wie gesagt ist Fakt, dass die Cryengine 3 nicht das ist was sie noch vor ein paar Monaten sein sollte, daher ein risen Hipe und ein Fail von Crytek.
Bezweifle ebenfalls das es mit DX11 besser ausschaut, laut Screens ausm Hwluxx schaut Hardcore besser aus als DX11, wie kommts?



Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Wenn schon Screens in 4480x1080 machst dann poste sie auch so (deine sind nur 900x506). Weiterhin bezweifle ich stark, das du das Game in 4480x1080 gezockt hast



Ich spiele sogar mit einer 5300 Auflösung über Eyefinity. Diese Bilder sind deshalb so klein weil ich sie in einem anderen Board gepostet habe und dort nur 900x900 erlaubt ist.


----------



## Bu11et (24. März 2011)

Hmm wie nicht anders zu erwarten war... selben Fehler/Bugs wie bei der Demo... bla bla Internetverbindung überprüfen, wtf? Kann mich wieder weder einlogen, noch ein neues Profil erstellen. Und dann noch den CD-Key immer wieder neu eingeben? 

Also wirklich


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, nur machst du mir den anschein, dass du TheHunter noch nie gespielt hast.
> Wie gesagt ist Fakt, dass die Cryengine 3 nicht das ist was sie noch vor ein paar Monaten sein sollte, daher ein risen Hipe und ein Fail von Crytek.
> Bezweifle ebenfalls das es mit DX11 besser ausschaut, laut Screens ausm Hwluxx schaut Hardcore besser aus als DX11, wie kommts?


 
Ich kenne das Spiel.

Wenn man an die ersten Videos der Cryengine 3 denkt, ist da sicher was dran. Da sah die ganze Sache noch anders aus

@ Jefim

Das mit dem Key wird sicher bei fast jedem so sein, ich warte noch mit dem MP auf den nächsten Patch


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Spiel.
> 
> Wenn man an die ersten Videos der Cryengine 3 denkt, ist da sicher was dran. Da sah die ganze Sache noch anders aus


 
Eben aber die Frage ist wo ist das alles hin? Soll das, dass kommende DX11 sein?
Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen da ich DX11 Bilder bereits gesehen habe und das schaut schlechter aus als das jetzige Crysis 2.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

Wenn das per Patch kommt, will ich nicht wissen wie groß das werden soll. 1-2GB etwa?


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Sicherlich, aber das ist ja seitens Crytek nichts neues.
Ich sag nur Crysis 1 und DX10..


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

Ich warte einfach die Zeit ab, mal schauen was von Crytek kommt

wenigstens stimmt die Story


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Zur Story kann ich groß noch nichts sagen, hab das Spiel noch nicht durchgespielt.
Hoffe das der MP bald reibungslos funktioniert aber liegt vermutlich an den Aktivierungen.
Durchspielen werde ich es sobald DX11 am Start ist.


----------



## Bull56 (24. März 2011)

wird definitiv zeit einen mix aus leaked beta und final(beta nr2) zu machen!


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wird definitiv zeit einen mix aus leaked beta und final(beta nr2) zu machen!


----------



## Bull56 (24. März 2011)

immerhin hat die leaked konsolenbefehle vernünftig angenommen und verfügte über eine displayinfo!

auch wenn dein system warscheinlich nicht ganz der wahrheit entspricht-wirst du dir grafik auch nicht so hammermäßig finden...

mir ist ein spiel lieber das ich in 3 jahren mit voller pracht spielen kann als eins was direkt mit schwacher auf 60 fps läuft!

nur weil die idioten sich mit ihren cod rechnern über crysis beschwert haben das das nicht auf voller grafik lief...


----------



## hd5870 (24. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> immerhin hat die leaked konsolenbefehle vernünftig angenommen und verfügte über eine displayinfo!


 
Das wohl wahr!



Bull56 schrieb:


> auch wenn dein system warscheinlich nicht ganz der wahrheit entspricht-wirst du dir grafik auch nicht so hammermäßig finden



Hat viel Arbeit und Überstunden gekostet, alles hart erarbeitete Hardware.



Bull56 schrieb:


> mir ist ein spiel lieber das ich in 3 jahren mit voller pracht spielen kann als eins was direkt mit schwacher auf 60 fps läuft!



Zumindest sollte ein Nachfolger (bei der versprochenen Cryengine 3) besser ausschauen als der Vorgänger.



Bull56 schrieb:


> nur weil die idioten sich mit ihren cod rechnern über crysis beschwert haben das das nicht auf voller grafik lief...



Ohne Moos nichts los. 
*Teilweise* noch Menschen die bei Mama und Papa leben und noch nicht arbeiten gehen oder nicht viel Geld haben.


----------



## Bull56 (24. März 2011)

loool-habs doch tatsächlich hinbekommen nen dedicated lan server zu erstellen....


----------



## Antonio (24. März 2011)

Ich versteh halt nicht wieso ihr alle Probleme habt bei mir läufts ganz normal und ich hab auch keine Grafikfehler oder der gleichen und Mp läuft bei mir auch hervoragend


----------



## hd5870 (25. März 2011)

Problemlos läuft es bei mir auch nur der MP spinnt ein wenig.
Hab sogar teilweise Login Probleme.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (25. März 2011)

"Maximum Kontext", beschreibt imo auch einen Schwachpunkt am 2er. Was u.a. einfach nervt ist das Kontext-abhängige "Press F" gespamme und vorallem die "Huhu, drück mich, sonst was verpasst du was"-Sequenzen, wo die Kamera dann in die Richtung schwenkt, wenn irgendetwas Interessantes passiert. Fand ich schon bei Bulletstorm nervig, wobei da gab es ja auch noch dafür Punkte. Ein gutes guter Gamedesigner schafft es auch die Aufmerksamkeit des Spielers auf bestimmte Orte zu lenken ohne solche plumpen Tricks, da gibt es viel subtilere Möglichkeiten. Naja ist schon irgendwie Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Aber man wird teilweise mit jedem Pups an die Hand genommen, sodass Raum für ausprobieren und experimentieren völlig ad absurdum geführt wird.


----------



## hd5870 (25. März 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage, was bringt der Patch 1.1, irgendwelche Patchnotes bekannt?

Erledigt



> Patch 1.1 für *Crysis* (auch für die deutsche Version)
> 
> Updates:
> * Added: Motion Blur UI and V.SYNC UI options
> ...


----------



## Antonio (25. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Problemlos läuft es bei mir auch nur der MP spinnt ein wenig.
> Hab sogar teilweise Login Probleme.


 
Also ich kann mich über nix beschweren


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. März 2011)

So, gegen 3 begonnen, bin jetzt durch. Fazit: Sehr intensives Gefühl, permanent Druck unter dem Hintern, macht laune. Nicht wundern, ich habe auf Easy gespielt, weil ich mir einen Eindruck verschaffen wollte. Storytechnisch interessant, nichts aussergewöhnliches, Grafisch auf einem sehr guten Niveau, aber ich denke, dass die Cryengine 3 wesentlich mehr Potential hat, was hier ordentlich verschenkt wurde, wenn man manche Textur bedenkt oder aber die Möglichkeiten, die DX11 im Vergleich zu DX9 bietet. Audiomäßig auch auf sehr hohem Niveau, nichts zum Beanstanden. Die KI ist gar nicht mal blöde, wenn sie zumindest nicht in eine dumme Situation gerät und weiß, mich auf Trab zu halten. Ich hatte eigentlich kein Gefühl von "Schlauchleveln", aber mir fehlte dann doch mehr bezug zur Umwelt und weniger Konfliktorientierung, sodass viel immersives Potential verschenkt wird. Die Waffen sind alles in allem sehr nett, nichts aussergewöhnliches dabei, aber solide um jeden Spieler zu befriedigen. Auch sind die Stellen meist gut gemacht, sodass stures "Mit-dem-Kopf-durch-die-Wand" recht schnell in die Hose geht und der Spieler gefordert bleibt. Mir fehlte nur mehr Freiheit mit den Fahrzeugen, was sicherlich noch einiges hergemacht hätte. Beim nächsten Versuch werde ich aber die Schwierigkeit hochstellen, da es sonst enttäuschend einfach von statten geht. Ein letzter Kritikpunkt bleibt: Alcatraz hätte ruhig eine eigene Stimme haben können.

Ob ich den Multiplayer mal anspiele - wer weiß.

Meine Einstellungen: 1920x1080, Extreme. Alles flüssig.
System:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
4GB Corsair DDR3-1600 @ DDR-1333
ASUS HD6950 DirectCU
ASUS Xonar Essence STX

Mein Fazit: 8/10.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. März 2011)

Bin jetzt auch durch, knapp 10 Stunden, auf zweithöchster Schwierigkeitsstufe (an stinknormalen Gegnern vorbeischleichen mittels Tarnung bringts irgendwie, spart Munition und Nerven ^^). 


So gesehen macht das Spiel echt Laune, nach etwa 2-3 Stunden dreht das Spiel richtig auf und man wird permanent mit grandiosen Gefechten in toller Kulisse versorgt, grafisch stimmts so gesehen auch absolut, auch wenn die bereits erwähnten Matschtexturen den sonst grandiosen Gesamteindruck ein wenig trüben ... allerdings hat man in den knackigen Gefechten eh kein Auge für die Texturen, von daher passts eigentlich. 

Langeweile kam eigentlich zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf, hatte nirgendwo 'nen Durchhänger. Monoton wurds auch nie, was an den gelungenen Schauplatzwechseln und verschiedenen Aufgaben und Gefechtslagen liegt die immer ein wenig was anderes boten. Mal mit Ausnahme der unfreien Speicherns das mich an 2 Stellen auf besagtem Schwierigkeitsgrad fast zur Weissglut getrieben hat und der wenig kreativen Story (die Stelle bei "Hargreaves" hat mich dann aber doch überrascht) die zwar gut erzählt wird aber so nichts herausragendes ist eigentlich ein durchgehend motivierendes Actionfeuerwerk auf hohem Niveau. Was man positiv erwähnen muss ist dass der Schlauchleveleindruck vom Anfang sich ab der Mitte relativ fängt, da es mit ein paar Ausnahmen mehr und mehr offenere Areale gibt wo man auch mal ein wenig entscheiden darf ob wo man lang geht. Auch das Ende ist ein wenig runder als beim ersten Crysis, wobei man jetzt schon erahnt dass da noch ein drittes Crysis folgen muss - sofern man noch nicht wusste dass es eh ne Trilogie wird.

Gesamteindruck ist 8,5 bis 9 von 10 Punkten, da man wie gesagt von Anfang bis Ende durchgehend super unterhalten wird. = )


----------



## cubbi223 (25. März 2011)

Nach Kurzen Daddeln Fallen mir folgene Sachen auf, die mich Stören.

Hi Ihr jungs von Crytek.

Erstmal Crysis 2 ist soweit super.
nur..

1. Ich vermisse Quicksave aus Crysis 1
2. die KI ist teilweise Doof bzw "hängt" sich an objekten auf.
3. wenn ich "G" für Granate drücke sollte die auf Los fliegen. und nicht erst nach drücken der Maus Taste.

Mfg Cubbi


----------



## Airblade85 (25. März 2011)

> So, gegen 3 begonnen, bin jetzt durch. Fazit: Sehr intensives Gefühl, permanent Druck unter dem Hintern, macht laune. Nicht wundern, ich habe auf Easy gespielt, weil ich mir einen Eindruck verschaffen wollte. Storytechnisch interessant, nichts aussergewöhnliches, Grafisch auf einem sehr guten Niveau, aber ich denke, dass die Cryengine 3 wesentlich mehr Potential hat, was hier ordentlich verschenkt wurde, wenn man manche Textur bedenkt oder aber die Möglichkeiten, die DX11 im Vergleich zu DX9 bietet. Audiomäßig auch auf sehr hohem Niveau, nichts zum Beanstanden. Die KI ist gar nicht mal blöde, wenn sie zumindest nicht in eine dumme Situation gerät und weiß, mich auf Trab zu halten. Ich hatte eigentlich kein Gefühl von "Schlauchleveln", aber mir fehlte dann doch mehr bezug zur Umwelt und weniger Konfliktorientierung, sodass viel immersives Potential verschenkt wird. Die Waffen sind alles in allem sehr nett, nichts aussergewöhnliches dabei, aber solide um jeden Spieler zu befriedigen. Auch sind die Stellen meist gut gemacht, sodass stures "Mit-dem-Kopf-durch-die-Wand" recht schnell in die Hose geht und der Spieler gefordert bleibt. Mir fehlte nur mehr Freiheit mit den Fahrzeugen, was sicherlich noch einiges hergemacht hätte. Beim nächsten Versuch werde ich aber die Schwierigkeit hochstellen, da es sonst enttäuschend einfach von statten geht. Ein letzter Kritikpunkt bleibt: Alcatraz hätte ruhig eine eigene Stimme haben können.
> 
> Ob ich den Multiplayer mal anspiele - wer weiß.
> 
> ...



welche Frames hattest du?? GPU übertaktet??


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. März 2011)

-8H 25 min und ich bin durch den Singelplayer im 2. von 4 schwierigkeitsgraden
-war von der Story sehr gut aber könnte etwas länger sein...
-Multiplayer habe ich das Problem das der jedesmal den Key haben will beim starten und bei Serverwechsel streikt er meistens da ich angeblich noch mit dem Key spiele bzw.jemand anderes ...
-ansonsten habe ich keine Bugs gefunden...und es lief gut alles auf Max. (schade das man da noch nicht viel einstellen kann)
-eine Option auch selbst zu Speichern wäre noch ganz nett dann hätte ich es wohl auch in ca. 7 Stunden durch haben können
-DX10,11 habe ich nicht vermisst es sieht auch so gut aus


----------



## hd5870 (25. März 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> -DX10,11 habe ich nicht vermisst so auch so gut aus


 
Mach dir nichts draus, DX9 schaut besser aus als DX11 und das ist keine Ironie!


----------



## sethdiabolos (25. März 2011)

Das halte ich immer noch für ein Gerücht. Aber egal, ich bin schon froh, wenn die Texturen überarbeitet werden.

Im Anhang habe ich mal einen Screen vom Anfang bei Far Cry auf höchster Detailstufe verankert und dann noch einen ähnlichen Screen von Crysis 2. Da sollte mehr gehen, immerhin trennt die beiden Spiele geschlagene 7 Jahre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airblade85 (25. März 2011)

sooo hier mal ein Config-Tool ...kann ja mal jemand testen?? Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Star_KillA (25. März 2011)

Mal ne Frage das Spiel ist ja jetzt draußen : kann man wirklich die Grafik nicht selber einstellen ?!


----------



## s|n|s (25. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage das Spiel ist ja jetzt draußen : kann man wirklich die Grafik nicht selber einstellen ?!


 
Die Auflösung ist einstellbar, also zum Beispiel 1920x1080 und 3 verschiedene Einstellungen: hoch, sehr hoch, extrem. Das wars.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. März 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auflösung ist einstellbar, also zum Beispiel 1920x1080 und 3 verschiedene Einstellungen: hoch, sehr hoch, extrem. Das wars.



Das ist ja frech .. 
Kommt dx11 jetzt noch ?


----------



## Xutho (25. März 2011)

Es gibt viel mehr einzustellen dazu gibt es einen eigenen Thread der sich damit befasst über die ini das einzustellen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/147039-crysis-2-grafikeinstellungen-selber-vornehmen.html


und DX11 wird anscheinend per Patch nachgeliefert bloß wann ist die Frage.

mit DX9 sieht des Spiel eh schon Hammermäßig aus ich weiß gar nicht was sich die Leute so beschweren


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2011)

So, uns war langweilig, und deshalb gibt es einen Benchmark-Test mit 16 Grafikkarten bei Crysis 2.


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> welche Frames hattest du?? GPU übertaktet??


Nichts übertaktet. Zumeist bin ich mit etwa 40 FPS rumgelatscht, natürlich gab es auch mal Situationen, wo es etwas geruckelt hat, aber das war eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, uns war langweilig, und deshalb gibt es einen Benchmark-Test mit 16 Grafikkarten bei Crysis 2.


 
So viel Langeweile hätte ich auch mal gerne. ^^


----------



## sethdiabolos (25. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> sooo hier mal ein Config-Tool ...kann ja mal jemand testen?? Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application - Steam Users' Forums


 
Dieses Tool kann ich nur jedem ans Herz legen. Damit kann man einige nervige Effekte deaktivieren und die Optik dem ersten Crysis annähern. Natürlich so wie Crysis 1 ohne Mods ausschaut.


----------



## Soylent (25. März 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, dass meine Nanovision nur in 10% der Fälle funktioniert in den anderen 90% sehe ich nur meinen Arm und Feuer als Wärmequellen. Zombie-Mod?!
Auch meine Perks funktionieren eigentlich nie (bsp. Threat Detection) in der Killcam funktionieren sie dann aber.

Sehr nervig.


----------



## rockstar06s (25. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand ein Forum für Crysis 2 empfehlen wo ich in Zukunft mods erwarten könnte?


----------



## nyso (25. März 2011)

Sicher wieder Crymod.com


----------



## rockstar06s (25. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Sicher wieder Crymod.com


 
habe ich auch bei google gefunden sind die recht Aktiv?


----------



## fighter0190 (25. März 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand bitte sagen, wie ich das Game in 3D zocken kann?

Hab einen Sony 3D TV + 3D Brille, aber wenn ich im Spiel selber 3D aktiviere und die Brille aufzieh, habe ich nur ein verschwommenes Bild.

Und bei der Einstellung "Nebeneinander" habe ich 2 Mal das selbe Bild auf´m TV.


----------



## hyperionical (25. März 2011)

Mein Fazit bis jetzt:

Grafik - naja, sehr gut aber viel mehr war erwartet (vlt is man auch nur vom gemoddeten Crysis 1verwöhnt )
Story - bis jetzt gut
Gameplay - Wer sich auf den Anzug und die Möglichkeiten einlässt wird einfach nur umgeblasen - von Stealth bis Speed is alles möglich!
Bugs - bis jetzt nur einer (klein, einmal aber war noch ne im Multi drin


----------



## Speedwood (25. März 2011)

Boar ich glaube ich werde gleich mal das Downsampling ausprobieren, dann schlepp ich meinen Pc in das Wohnzimmer und schliesse ihn dann an den 55 Zoll Samsung Led Tv an....und dann .....EINSCHALTEN !




 

und wehe es kommt nich bald Dx 11 dann raste ich aus


----------



## rockstar06s (25. März 2011)

Speedwood schrieb:


> Boar ich glaube ich werde gleich mal das Downsampling ausprobieren, dann schlepp ich meinen Pc in das Wohnzimmer und schliesse ihn dann an den 55 Zoll Samsung Led Tv an....und dann .....EINSCHALTEN !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Downsampling? ich dachte man kann an der Grafik nicht viel machen?
(sorry bin nicht gerade Experte


----------



## Speedwood (25. März 2011)

Crysis 2: Maximale Grafik dank Downsampling - 3.840 x 2.160 Pixel bügeln alles glatt - demo, crysis 2, crytek, cryengine 3




list da ^^


----------



## rockstar06s (25. März 2011)

Speedwood schrieb:


> Crysis 2: Maximale Grafik dank Downsampling - 3.840 x 2.160 Pixel bügeln alles glatt - demo, crysis 2, crytek, cryengine 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

cool danke


----------



## Mister HighSetting (25. März 2011)

Komisch. 
Gestern versucht den Limited Code einzulösen ,funzte aber nicht,war immer noch level 1. Gut ein bisschen gespielt hab mich bis auf level 6 hochgelevelt. Jetzt meld ich mich an und ich bin wieder auf level 1
Alle Errungenschaften etc weg. Wenn ich den Code bei mycrysis eingeb steht dort das ich die belohnung schon erhalten hätte, wenn ich mich anmelde bin ich aber immer noch auf level 1. Muss ich noch irgend wo was machen????


----------



## Jarafi (25. März 2011)

Funzt eigentlich bei jemandem die Konsole, weil ich würd mir gerne die FPS anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Bu11et (25. März 2011)

Bin ich wieder der einzige mit den Problemmen aus der Demo ? Ich kann mich immer noch nicht einlogen, weil angeblich ein Fehler augetreten ist und ich meine Inet Verbindung überprüfen soll. Also wenn man so viel Hype um das Game macht und dann nicht mal schaft die Bugs, die bereits in der Demo bekannt waren zu beheben, dann haben die offensichtlich ihr Beruf verfehlt . 
Eine Frechheit, dass ein Großteil immer noch nicht vernünftig den MP spielen kann .


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. März 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Funzt eigentlich bei jemandem die Konsole, weil ich würd mir gerne die FPS anzeigen lassen.


 
Versuche es mal mit "r_displayinfo 1" aber ohne Anfrührungszeichen.


----------



## Shooter (25. März 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Bin ich wieder der einzige mit den Problemmen aus der Demo ? Ich kann mich immer noch nicht einlogen, weil angeblich ein Fehler augetreten ist und ich meine Inet Verbindung überprüfen soll. Also wenn man so viel Hype um das Game macht und dann nicht mal schaft die Bugs, die bereits in der Demo bekannt waren zu beheben, dann haben die offensichtlich ihr Beruf verfehlt .
> Eine Frechheit, dass ein Großteil immer noch nicht vernünftig den MP spielen kann .


 
Tja so ist das auf dem PC ne


----------



## Jarafi (25. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit "r_displayinfo 1" aber ohne Anfrührungszeichen.


 

Dann sag er leider das es ein falscher Befehl ist.


----------



## NeRo1987 (25. März 2011)

Kann mir mal jmd erklären wie ich das jetz auffassen soll?! angeblich kommt ein Dx11 Patch am 28ten?! Lt. PC Max..
Ich frage mich nur wo sie diese Quelle herhaben?!

Crysis 2: Spekulationen um DirectX 11 und Details zum ersten Patch (Update) | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Bin ich wieder der einzige mit den Problemmen aus der Demo ? Ich kann mich immer noch nicht einlogen, weil angeblich ein Fehler augetreten ist und ich meine Inet Verbindung überprüfen soll. Also wenn man so viel Hype um das Game macht und dann nicht mal schaft die Bugs, die bereits in der Demo bekannt waren zu beheben, dann haben die offensichtlich ihr Beruf verfehlt .
> Eine Frechheit, dass ein Großteil immer noch nicht vernünftig den MP spielen kann .


 
mit dem einloggen hatte ich keine probleme-aber das spiel ist eine frechheit!

- kein vernünftiges grafikmenü
- im multiplayer kommt man oft nur in die serverlobby
- oft kommt das mein key schon verwendet wird
- kein dx11
- matschgrafik
- keine vernünftige kantenglättung
- matschtextueren
- spiel kackt oft ab
- werde ohne das ich einen grund wüsste aus servern andauernd gekickt!
- hänger im singleplayer trotz top-hardware
- kein sandbox 3 editor enthalten und den aus der beta kann ich auch nicht benutzen da mit eine dll fehlt!
- dumme serial abfrage
- ich kann nicht auf meinem pc server hosten
- ich kann nicht mit meinen freunden über lan spielen
- die ingamefreundesliste ist schwachsinn da man nicht dem spiel eines freundes beitreten kann
- man kann nicht mit dem freund chatten
- headset ist unverständlich
- kein displayinfo
- viele tweak-begriffe funktionieren erst garnicht
- man kann die pakfiles nicht öffnen-somit ist modden nicht möglich
- das einzig gute sind licht und schatteneffekte-jedoch sind die schatten auch teilweise extrem schwach wodurch die hohen fps zu erklären sind!
- teilweise sind die texturen schlechter als in crysis 1 oder es wurden texturen von crysis 1 verwendet (sträuchen u.ä.)
- multiplayer macht keinen spass da es nur unübersichtliche total verwüstete maps gibt
- ich bekomme kopfschmerzen von der nebligen matschgrafik da sich meine augen nicht gran gewöhnen können
- lange multiplayersessions unt taktische sachen wie im powerstruggle modus gibts nicht mehr bei dem neuen "besten multiplayer aller zeiten" gibt es nur noch sinnloses rumgeballer mit einem überladenen anzug!


letztendlich hat uns crytek die ganze zeit richtig schön belogen! und richtig lust bekomme ich beim spielen auch keine!


----------



## Mister HighSetting (25. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> letztendlich hat uns crytek die ganze zeit richtig schön belogen! und richtig lust bekomme ich beim spielen auch keine!



Dann lass es einfach!


----------



## nyso (25. März 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Dann lass es einfach!


 
Genau der Gedanke kam mir auch. Ein Cheater weniger


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Genau der Gedanke kam mir auch. Ein Cheater weniger


 
toll was du beizutragen hast. dazu fällt mir nur das a-wort ein!


----------



## nyso (25. März 2011)

Und? Du hast damals in  der Beta schon an den Files rumgeschraubt und gecheatet. Und jetzt warst du wie du selbst sagst auch schon dran.
Wundert es dich da, das PB dich automatisch kickt? Mich freut es höchstens.

Jemand wie du raubt uns allen hier den Spielspaß, da ist mir Sch...egal was du von mir hälst

Btw. hab ich in diesem Thread sicherlich schon mehr beigetragen als du

Siehe "Drecksspiel" und andere auswürfe von dir. Das ist Unfug, den du dir sonstwo hinstecken kannst.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (25. März 2011)

Die Grafik ist gut für DX9 ....... Der Singleplayer macht spaß Story scheint auch ganz gut zu sein. Multiplayer will ich garnicht spielen habe genug andere Games für MP


----------



## Pokerclock (25. März 2011)

@nyso und Bull56

Beruhigt euch wieder. Wenn es gar nicht geht, Ignore-Funktion einschalten oder auf PN wechseln und gut ist.

*B2T*


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

um zu modden muss man auch an den pakfiles rumbasteln-und wenn man das tut kann man eh keinen multiplayer mehr spielen-also hör auf sowas von dir zulassen ohne gewisse vorkenntnisse.

ich finde es einfach schade das das spiel welches soviel potenzial hat einfach so kastriert wurde! die grafik mag gut sein-aber ein spielbares benchmark hätte ich mir ehrlich gesagt mehr gewünscht!


----------



## Shooter (25. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und? Du hast damals in  der Beta schon an den Files rumgeschraubt und gecheatet. Und jetzt warst du wie du selbst sagst auch schon dran.
> Wundert es dich da, das PB dich automatisch kickt? Mich freut es höchstens.
> 
> Jemand wie du raubt uns allen hier den Spielspaß, da ist mir Sch...egal was du von mir hälst
> ...



BTW; Ich habe bis jetzt noch gar keine Probleme mit dem Spiel. 
Die Grafik ist richtig gut und der Sound ist auch ok. 
Werde jetzt die Kampagne weiter zocken..... den Multiplayer pack ich nicht an bevor alles schön gepatch wurde.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. März 2011)

Jetzt nochmal deutlicher.

*Persönliche Angriffe jeder Art sind bitte zu unterlassen!*

Hier wird über Crysis 2 diskutiert, nicht über bestimmte User und ihre vermeintlichen Tätigkeiten.


----------



## nyso (25. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> BTW; Ich habe bis jetzt noch gar keine Probleme mit dem Spiel.
> Die Grafik ist richtig gut und der Sound ist auch ok.
> Werde jetzt die Kampagne weiter zocken..... den Multiplayer pack ich nicht an bevor alles schön gepatch wurde.


 
Ich habe auch keine Probleme, und habe viel Spaß. Nur die Speicherpunkte nerven, aber ich könnt ja auch auf Schwer runterstellen
Meine Schuld, wenn ich Post-Human spiele


----------



## Mister HighSetting (25. März 2011)

Also der irgendwas funzt bei denen noch nicht so recht. Hatte eben einen Server gefunden (Deathmatch) wo es geschlagene 30 minuten herging. Hatte zum schluss 78 kills. Jetzt schaue ich in meine agentenakte also die statistik an, und da steht das ich insgesamt erst 48 kills gemacht hätte . Wird sowas erst jede stunde geupdatet oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

Neue FAILS auf meiner liste!


- kein vernünftiges grafikmenü
- im multiplayer kommt man oft nur in die serverlobby
- oft kommt das mein key schon verwendet wird
- kein dx11
- matschgrafik
- keine vernünftige kantenglättung
- matschtextueren
- spiel kackt oft ab
- werde ohne das ich einen grund wüsste aus servern andauernd gekickt!
- hänger im singleplayer trotz top-hardware
- kein sandbox 3 editor enthalten und den aus der beta kann ich auch nicht benutzen da mit eine dll fehlt!
- dumme serial abfrage
- ich kann nicht auf meinem pc server hosten
- ich kann nicht mit meinen freunden über lan spielen
- die ingamefreundesliste ist schwachsinn da man nicht dem spiel eines freundes beitreten kann
- man kann nicht mit dem freund chatten
- headset ist unverständlich
- kein displayinfo
- viele tweak-begriffe funktionieren erst garnicht
- man kann die pakfiles nicht öffnen-somit ist modden nicht möglich
- das einzig gute sind licht und schatteneffekte-jedoch sind die schatten auch teilweise extrem schwach wodurch die hohen fps zu erklären sind!
- teilweise sind die texturen schlechter als in crysis 1 oder es wurden texturen von crysis 1 verwendet (sträuchen u.ä.)
- multiplayer macht keinen spass da es nur unübersichtliche total verwüstete maps gibt
- ich bekomme kopfschmerzen von der nebligen matschgrafik da sich meine augen nicht gran gewöhnen können
- lange multiplayersessions unt taktische sachen wie im powerstruggle modus gibts nicht mehr bei dem neuen "besten multiplayer aller zeiten" gibt es nur noch sinnloses rumgeballer mit einem überladenen anzug!
_- das "SCHWERE MG" hat keinen ton
- die level und maps lassen sind nicht über den befehl "map skyline" laden-was besonders am anfang hilfreich wäre wenn man sich einfach mal umschaune möchte!_


in der leaked funktioniert displayinfo und der map befehl-ich werde mal schauen ob ich das für die final beta(die jetzige version  ) hinbekomme...


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> - keine vernünftige kantenglättung
> - matschtextueren
> - spiel kackt oft ab



- Das integrierte Edge-AA finde ich eigentlich ziemlich gut.
- Texturen haben Stärken und Schwächen, wie soviele andere Spiele auch.
- Bei mir "kackt" da zumindest im SP überhaupt nichts ab.

Was die Probleme im MP betrifft, da sind anfängliche Fehler normal. Hat COD und BF genau so.


----------



## P@tC@sh (25. März 2011)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## STSLeon (25. März 2011)

Bei Crysis interessiert mich der MP garnicht, den Singleplayer finde ich aber sehr gelungen. Sogar mit den Kastrationen konnte ich mich anfreunden. die Gefechte sind knackig und die hässlichen Stellen der Grafik werden mir erst beim zweiten oder dritten Mal durchspielen auffallen. Was mich nervt ist der stumme Held. Das fand ich in Warhead mit Psycho besser


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2011)

Ich finde wenn man schon einen stummen Protagonisten spielt, hätte man das wenigstens mit einem Grund versehen können (Kaputte Stimmbänder oder irgend was wegen des Suits). So wirkt es immer komisch, das selbst nie was geredet wird. Extrem schüchtern?^^


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> - Das integrierte Edge-AA finde ich eigentlich ziemlich gut.
> - Texturen haben Stärken und Schwächen, wie soviele andere Spiele auch.
> - Bei mir "kackt" da zumindest im SP überhaupt nichts ab.
> 
> Was die Probleme im MP betrifft, da sind anfängliche Fehler normal. Hat COD und BF genau so.


 
eigentlich geht der mp ja noch recht gut-wenn man mal an tdu2 oder moh denkt...


ich hätte es besser gefunden wenn single und multiplayer auf ner einzelnen dvd gewesen wären...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (25. März 2011)

Wäre cool, wenn Alkatraz oder Alki mal coole Sprüche bringen würde. 
Die Gegner halten echt viele Kugeln aus, ich komme mit vor als wenn ich mit Gummi schieße.


----------



## AlexKL77 (25. März 2011)

Mal so ne Frage am Rande.Kann man beim Multiplayer auch diese Aimhilfe einschalten oder geht das nur im Singleplayer?
Das würde den Multiplayer für mich drastisch entwerten!


----------



## Shooter (25. März 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage am Rande.Kann man beim Multiplayer auch diese Aimhilfe einschalten oder geht das nur im Singleplayer?
> Das würde den Multiplayer für mich drastisch entwerten!


 
Ne geht im Multiplayer auch!


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage am Rande.Kann man beim Multiplayer auch diese Aimhilfe einschalten oder geht das nur im Singleplayer?
> Das würde den Multiplayer für mich drastisch entwerten!


 
Für was brauchst du sowas?


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage am Rande.Kann man beim Multiplayer auch diese Aimhilfe einschalten oder geht das nur im Singleplayer?
> Das würde den Multiplayer für mich drastisch entwerten!


 
noch keinen patch oder das spiel geklaut???


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (25. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich hätte da zwei fragen:

Kann man nicht mehr frei Speichern im zweiten Teil ?

Was bedeutet das bei *Grafik* - *Systemeinstellung* - Spieler,Fortgeschritten,Hardcore ?
Sind das nicht die Schwierigkeitsgrade...


----------



## hamst0r (25. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> noch keinen patch oder das spiel geklaut???


 
Was meinst du damit?

Ich denke eher er fände es schlecht, wenn es die Aimhilfe auch im Multiplayer geben würde und will sich daher vorher nochmal erkundigen.
Oder ich versteh es falsch. 

@Ensis: Freies Speichern geht meines Wissens nicht mehr.
Die 3 Einstellungen sind die Grafikeinstellungen. Im Spiel kann man nicht mehr vornehmen. Aber da gibts schon ein paar nette Tricks auf den Seiten vorher.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (25. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> @Ensis: Freies Speichern geht meines Wissens nicht mehr.
> Die 3 Einstellungen sind die Grafikeinstellungen. Im Spiel kann man nicht mehr vornehmen. Aber da gibts schon ein paar nette Tricks auf den Seiten vorher.


Danke für die Antwort.

Was ist jetzt die beste Grafikeinstellung, Spieler,Fortgeschritten oder Hardcore ?


----------



## kreids (25. März 2011)

Hardcore


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> 
> Ich denke eher er fände es schlecht, wenn es die Aimhilfe auch im Multiplayer geben würde und will sich daher vorher nochmal erkundigen.
> Oder ich versteh es falsch.
> ...


 
bei mir gibts keine aimhilfe


----------



## altazoggy (25. März 2011)

wie kommt man denn aus dem Labor am Hafen wieder raus?  schande


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (25. März 2011)

Ehhm, wo ist die Lebensanzeige ?
Ich sehe keinen Balken wo das angezeigt wird ...


----------



## kreids (25. März 2011)

altazoggy schrieb:


> wie kommt man denn aus dem Labor am Hafen wieder raus?  schande


 
aus dem fenster raus!!


weiss jemand was wie man sli bei dem game nutzen kann?


----------



## Dennisth (25. März 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ehhm, wo ist die Lebensanzeige ?
> Ich sehe keinen Balken wo das angezeigt wird ...


 
Bloody Screen SO REAL!!!

Da ist die 

Wenn du außerdem kurz davor bist zu sterben zeigt dir dein Anzug mittig und FETT an, dass deine Gesundheit niedrig ist.

Meine Meinung zum Game:
- Grafik ist für nen Konsolenport hübsch aber diese übertriebene BLOOM Effekte sind meiner Meinung nach "Müll"
- Toll das der Nanosuit jetzt mehr mit mir spricht aber wieso muss ich eigentlich noch was machen wenn der Anzug doch so schlau ist? (Hier Visor nutzen, da Munition aufsammeln usw.)
- Sehr viele Grafikeinstellungen  (oder kommen die als DLC für 15-20 €?)
- Story meiner Meinung nach total öde (habe mehr erhofft). 
- Toll das sich das Hauptmenü auch bewegt wenn ich die Maus bewege (ist das neuerdings cool?)
- Wo ist die Sandbox 3? DLC?
- Wird in absehbarer zeit keine Grafik-"Mods" oder andere Mods geben weil die Sandbox fehlt....

Naja ist halt ein Konsolenport mit Extra-DLCs für PC (Grafikeinstellungen und Sandbox).

Meine Wertung 6,5 von 10 Punkten

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (25. März 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Bloody Screen SO REAL!!!
> 
> Da ist die
> 
> Wenn du außerdem kurz davor bist zu sterben zeigt dir dein Anzug mittig und FETT an, dass deine Gesundheit niedrig ist.



Komische Antwort 

Also gibt es keinen Lebensbalken ?
Wenn nein, ladet sich die lebensernergie selbst wieder auf ohne MediPack ?


----------



## Dennisth (25. März 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Komische Antwort
> 
> Also gibt es keinen Lebensbalken ?
> Wenn nein, ladet sich die lebensernergie selbst wieder auf ohne MediPack ?


 
Ok hier die Erklärung warum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/139095-update-spielbare-call-duty-parodie.html

Nein es gibt ihn nicht und ja die Gesundheit wird automatisch wiederhergestellt.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (25. März 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Komische Antwort
> 
> Also gibt es keinen Lebensbalken ?
> Wenn nein, ladet sich die lebensernergie selbst wieder auf ohne MediPack ?


 
Schau dir das mal an, dann weißt du was er meint 
YouTube - Duty Calls - Playthrough

@edit
tooo late


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Bloody Screen SO REAL!!!
> 
> Da ist die
> 
> ...


 

habe ich ja auch schon gesagt-aber stattdessen müssen ein paar blöde affen wieder meine aussagen in den dreck ziehen...

das mit der lebensanzeige kommt auch noch auf meine mängelliste!-kann ja nicht sein-selbst cs 1.6 hat sowas-oder wollen jetzt alle cod nachmachen


----------



## kreids (25. März 2011)

@bull56

sag doch mal was dir am game gefällt anstatt es nur schlecht machen zu wollen.


mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. März 2011)

Mäßige deine Formulierungen! Andere werden hier NICHT als Affen tituliert!


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mäßige deine Formulierungen! Andere werden hier NICHT als Affen tituliert!


 
aber herablassende kommentare sind ok-nicht wahr?
diejenigen die sich angesprochen fühlen werden sich nicht ganz umsonst angesprochen fühlen 

was mir am spiel gefällt-hmmm

- der schauplatz
- die effekte
- die coolen aliens 
- die texturen der aliens und personen
- die planzen
- die licht und schatten effekte (teilweise)
- ehhhm
- die story finde ich etwas besser gestaltet
- ehhhm

es ist nur so das ich mir seit längerer zeit videos angeschaut habe zu crysis 2 ujnd immer wieder neue versprechungen kamen und alles ganz toll sein sollte und ich auch crysis wars im multiplayer bis zum erbrechen gezockt habe und sowas von viel hoffnung da reingesteckt habe...

und jetzt bin ich sehr enttäuscht...

abgesehen davon habe ich mir extra meine gtx 580 für crysis 2 gekauft-und jetzt ist die anforderung und grafik so low und hat nichtmal dx11!


----------



## kreids (25. März 2011)

klar ich denke das sind wir alle irgendwo.

hoffentlich kommt mit dem nächsten patch das DX11!!

ich find das game einfach hammer.
klar könnte die grafik noch was besser sein aber mir gefällt es auch so.wir sind wohl alle warhead verwöhnt.


mfg


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (25. März 2011)

Crytek hat einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht, die hätten das Game nicht "Crysis" nennen sollen


----------



## kreids (25. März 2011)

wieso denn?


----------



## AlexKL77 (25. März 2011)

@Bull56:
Erstmal richtig lesen und dann denken bevor du was schreibst.
Unterstellungen kannst du deinem Spiegelbild machen aber nicht mir!



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du sowas?



Na gar nicht.Habe nur gelesen,das es das im Singleplayer gibt und wollte wissen,ob ich dann im MP auch dauernd mit Noobs und reinem Aimbots rechnen darf. 
Das heißt für mich im Klartext,das der Multiplayer für mich auch unbrauchbar ist.
Ich besitze das Spiel noch gar nicht und auch die Demo habe ich nicht gespielt.
Wollte mir das Spiel gleich nach Release zulegen aber was ich momentan alles lese,hält mich doch eher davon ab.


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> @Bull56:
> Erstmal richtig lesen und dann denken bevor du was schreibst.
> Unterstellungen kannst du deinem Spiegelbild machen aber nicht mir!
> 
> ...


 
unterstellungen!? nein-logik!
in den release notes des patch 1.1 steht deutlich drin das auto-aiming rausgenommen wurde.
das ganze stammt noch von der konsolenportionierung und ist auch kein richtiger aimbot-abgesehen davon das man ohne auto-aiming besser spielen kann als mit!


----------



## AlexKL77 (25. März 2011)

10jährigenlogik oder was?
"Kann man beim Multiplayer auch diese Aimhilfe einschalten oder geht das nur im Singleplayer?"
Da sieht man doch deutlich,das ich es nicht weiß,daher die Frage.
Und wenn ich schreibe,das ich das Spiel nicht habe,ist auch ersichtlich,das ich auch keinen Patch runtergeladen habe oder irgendwelche Releasenotes gelesen habe.
Wo wir wieder beim denken vor dem schreiben wären!


----------



## Wuppertal_one (25. März 2011)

Hey

habe gerade mal bei crytek.com recherschiert.
Selbst dort steht bei Cryengine 3 NICHTS von DirectX11 (in der fetten Überschrift)

http://www.crytek.com/cryengine

=(


----------



## Bull56 (25. März 2011)

das hat ja nichts mit der engine zu tun!
bei der ce2 könnte man auch problemlos dx11 nachrüsten mit den entsprecheneden files 

die ue3 hat ja auch dx11 bekommen obwohl die schon mehr als 4 jahre auf dem buckel hat 

aber mal ehrlich-die crysis 2 lüge fängt ja schon mit solchen grafiken an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer erahnt denn aus solch toll gerenderten bildern solch ein grafisch schlechtes spiel!?
ehrlich gesagt habe ich mit was besserem gerechnet bei 4 jahren entwicklungszeit!


----------



## nyso (25. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Neue FAILS auf meiner liste!
> 
> 
> - kein vernünftiges grafikmenü



Vermisse ich bisher nicht, außerdem gibts da schon Ersatz aus der Community. 



Bull56 schrieb:


> - im multiplayer kommt man oft nur in die serverlobby


Bei welchem aktuellen Game lief der MP von Anfang an sauber? Ich spiele erstmal den SP und warte auf den nächsten Patch^^



Bull56 schrieb:


> - oft kommt das mein key schon verwendet wird



Gibts schon nen Workaround und der Patch ist in Arbeit.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - kein dx11



Kommt auch noch.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - matschgrafik



Wo?



Bull56 schrieb:


> - keine vernünftige kantenglättung



Kann ich mich nicht drüber beschweren. Und wie gesagt, gibt was nettes aus der Community.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - matschtextueren



Ab und zu. Das spart aber massiv Leistung, und läuft damit selbst auf älteren Rechnern superb.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - spiel kackt oft ab



Bei mir noch KEIN EINZIGES MAL.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - werde ohne das ich einen grund wüsste aus servern andauernd gekickt!



Shit happens. PB lässt grüßen



Bull56 schrieb:


> - hänger im singleplayer trotz top-hardware



Alles flüssig mit 40fps auf Extreme trotz X4 940 @ 3,7GHz und GTX 275 @ 285!



Bull56 schrieb:


> - kein sandbox 3 editor enthalten und den aus der beta kann ich auch nicht benutzen da mit eine dll fehlt!



Kommt auch noch.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - dumme serial abfrage



Hattest du schon. Wie gesagt, Workaround online und Patch @ Work.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - ich kann nicht auf meinem pc server hosten



Was eher normal ist als außergewöhnlich.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - ich kann nicht mit meinen freunden über lan spielen



Hat Crysis 2 keinen Lan-Modus? Wayne



Bull56 schrieb:


> - die ingamefreundesliste ist schwachsinn da man nicht dem spiel eines freundes beitreten kann



In der Beta lief es noch. KP ob es jetzt buggy ist.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - man kann nicht mit dem freund chatten



Wozu gibts Skype?



Bull56 schrieb:


> - headset ist unverständlich



Was hat DEIN Headset mit Crysis 2 am Hut???



Bull56 schrieb:


> - kein displayinfo



Und? Wozu gibt es Fraps?



Bull56 schrieb:


> - viele tweak-begriffe funktionieren erst garnicht



Kommt sicher auch noch. Und selbst wenn, das ist nun wahrlich kein Beinbruch.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - man kann die pakfiles nicht öffnen-somit ist modden nicht möglich



Das wird Crytek mit der Sandbox schon irgendwie ermöglichen.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - das einzig gute sind licht und schatteneffekte-jedoch sind die schatten auch teilweise extrem schwach wodurch die hohen fps zu erklären sind!



Dann schraub sie hoch. Auf der Main ist erklärt wie.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - teilweise sind die texturen schlechter als in crysis 1 oder es wurden texturen von crysis 1 verwendet (sträuchen u.ä.)



Crysis 1 hat auf sehr hochwertige Texturen gesetzt, und das mit hohem HW-Hunger bezahlt. Genau deshalb blieben die Verkaufszahlen im Keller! Logisch das man das beim Nachfolger ändert. 



Bull56 schrieb:


> - multiplayer macht keinen spass da es nur unübersichtliche total verwüstete maps gibt



Passend zum Setting vielleicht? Btw. waren Pier17 und Skyline in der Demo echt gut.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - ich bekomme kopfschmerzen von der nebligen matschgrafik da sich meine augen nicht gran gewöhnen können



Meine Augen können es^^ Btw lassen sich Bloom etc ausstellen.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - lange multiplayersessions unt taktische sachen wie im powerstruggle modus gibts nicht mehr bei dem neuen "besten multiplayer aller zeiten" gibt es nur noch sinnloses rumgeballer mit einem überladenen anzug!



Crysis Wars und Taktik? Seit wann das? In meinen paarhundert Stunden bin ich kein einziges Mal über taktisch spielende gestolpert. Powerstruggle war lustig wegen den Fahrzeugen, aber vermissen werde ich es nicht. War immer eher der IA-Typ.



Bull56 schrieb:


> - das "SCHWERE MG" hat keinen ton



Bei mir schon, einen verdammt guten. Und ich liebe das Baby



Bull56 schrieb:


> - die level und maps lassen sind nicht über den befehl "map skyline" laden-was besonders am anfang hilfreich wäre wenn man sich einfach mal umschaune möchte!
> 
> Wieso sollte man das machen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakopo (25. März 2011)

Ich bin auch sehr enttäuscht von dem Spiel. Dreieinhalb Jahre nach dem ersten Teil kommt ein Spiel raus , welches von der Grafik her dreieinhalb Jahre *vor* dem ersten Teil hätte rauskommen können. Einzig dieses Grafiktool, mit dem man im Nachhinein die Grafik aufpeppen kann, lässt das Spiel erträglich aussehen. Teilweise erinnert mich das Spiel an die vermatschten Texturen aus Bioshock 1 und 2. Nur haben diese beiden Titel eine Story die seinesgleichen sucht. Nur was hat Crysis 2?

Dieses Spiel hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit dem grandiosen ersten Teil gemein. Und wenn ich daran denke wie seinerzeit über den Erstling hergezogen wurde (Grafikdemo etc.) werden die gleichen Leute heute sich Crysis 1 beweinen. Ich will wieder den Open World Dschungel und nicht in der Großstadt kämpfen müssen. Das sieht mir alles zu bunt, zu glatt, zu technisch aus. Wieso kann der Protagonist nicht mal was von sich geben? So wenig wie dieser redet so sehr nervt mich die Nanosuit Stimme jedes Mal wenn ich den Anzug wechsel (kann man das ausschalten?).

Ich bin jetzt noch nicht weit im Spiel, aber ich habe jetzt schon keine Lust mehr weiterzuspielen. Zu frisch sind die Erinnerungen an Teil 1, den ich kürzlich zum 10.? mal durchgespielt habe als Einstimmung auf den 2. Teil und um den ersten Teil mit meiner neuen Hardware erstmals auf maximalen Einstellungen zu spielen.


----------



## hd5870 (25. März 2011)

Mit der Matschgrafik hat er aber Recht, diverse Bilder dazu wurden hier auch schon veröffentlicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> das hat ja nichts mit der engine zu tun!
> bei der ce2 könnte man auch problemlos dx11 nachrüsten mit den entsprecheneden files
> 
> die ue3 hat ja auch dx11 bekommen obwohl die schon mehr als 4 jahre auf dem buckel hat
> ...


 
So hätte es durchaus sein können, naja ist es aber leider nicht.
Mal schaun was an Mods kommt


----------



## Wuppertal_one (25. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> das hat ja nichts mit der engine zu tun!
> bei der ce2 könnte man auch problemlos dx11 nachrüsten mit den entsprecheneden files
> 
> die ue3 hat ja auch dx11 bekommen obwohl die schon mehr als 4 jahre auf dem buckel hat
> ...



Ja, also ich finde diese Verschönungstechniken auf Spielepackungsrückseiten auch echt ätzend.
Aber jetzt, wo jeder Iddi auch Internet hat, sieht man ja immer Pre-release, CGi, was auch immer Bilder. Echt unfair!

Auf ner Seite wurden die Vorzüge der Cryengine3 aufgeführt und mit vergleichsbildern (effekt on/off) demonstriert.
Ich glaube CrysisHd oder  Crymod.

Jetzt kommts, da waren dann dinge wie POM und diese Wellenbewegung des Wassers beim reinschießen gezeigt. ODer der Unterschied des Wasserrendering bei Konsole und PC. In dem echten Crysis (hatte ebenfalls ein User mit Bildern belegt) gibt es aber werder POM, noch diese Wellenbewegung (die echt cool aussah)

Ein anderer user schrieb daraufhin das es ja auch CE3 und nicht Crysis 2 ist blabla.
In meinen Augen ist das grobe, grobe Täuschung!

Schade

(Habs Spiel nocht nicht (leider), aber auf Videos, Screens sieht es dennoch toll aus (Das Licht etc, waaahnsinn)
Dennoch kann es doch nicht sein das da schlechter aufgelöste Texturen als bei FarCry1 oder wirklich viel älteren Spielen sind.

Die Verarsche mit geschönten Screens fing glaube ich direkt nach dem Erscheine n von Unreal 1 an. Bis dahin konnte man alles glauben.

Kennt ihr das auch, das auf Wii,Konsolenpackungen Screens der PC version sind, oder auf deutschen Bilder der englischen Version? So arm ey, haha


AChja,
ich kann mich nicht entschieden ob der verwischeffekt bei extreme im Verglewich zu very hihg gut oder schlecht ist, Ich mags weich, aber ich mags auch krisp LOL


----------



## hd5870 (25. März 2011)

Wenn ich Crysis 2 gespielt habe muss ich anschließend eine Runde Call of Pripyat Complete spielen damit sich meine Augen zeitgemäß anpassen. 
Ich will nicht 200 Befehle anhängen damit das Spiel halbwegs gut ausschaut, wieso wird keine Grafiksetting eingebaut die man manuell belegen kann?
Die Lichter sind wirklich gelungen keine Frage aber mal ehrlich und ich meine wirklich ehrlich, Crysis 2 ist das nicht.


----------



## Jakopo (26. März 2011)

Man muss sich das mal vor Augen halten. Das Spiel kommt 3,5 Jahre nach dem ersten Teil raus und sieht sowas von schlecht aus, verglichen mit dem Erstling. Wenn das kein Rückschritt ist. Die Crytek Leute sollte man alle entlassen!


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch sehr enttäuscht von dem Spiel. Dreieinhalb Jahre nach dem ersten Teil kommt ein Spiel raus , welches von der Grafik her dreieinhalb Jahre *vor* dem ersten Teil hätte rauskommen können. Einzig dieses Grafiktool, mit dem man im Nachhinein die Grafik aufpeppen kann, lässt das Spiel erträglich aussehen. Teilweise erinnert mich das Spiel an die vermatschten Texturen aus Bioshock 1 und 2. Nur haben diese beiden Titel eine Story die seinesgleichen sucht. Nur was hat Crysis 2?
> 
> Dieses Spiel hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit dem grandiosen ersten Teil gemein. Und wenn ich daran denke wie seinerzeit über den Erstling hergezogen wurde (Grafikdemo etc.) werden die gleichen Leute heute sich Crysis 1 beweinen. Ich will wieder den Open World Dschungel und nicht in der Großstadt kämpfen müssen. Das sieht mir alles zu bunt, zu glatt, zu technisch aus. Wieso kann der Protagonist nicht mal was von sich geben? So wenig wie dieser redet so sehr nervt mich die Nanosuit Stimme jedes Mal wenn ich den Anzug wechsel (kann man das ausschalten?).
> 
> Ich bin jetzt noch nicht weit im Spiel, aber ich habe jetzt schon keine Lust mehr weiterzuspielen. Zu frisch sind die Erinnerungen an Teil 1, den ich kürzlich zum 10.? mal durchgespielt habe als Einstimmung auf den 2. Teil und um den ersten Teil mit meiner neuen Hardware erstmals auf maximalen Einstellungen zu spielen.



Du hast ahnung, 100% zustimmung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Man muss sich das mal vor Augen halten. Das Spiel kommt 3,5 Jahre nach dem ersten Teil raus und sieht sowas von schlecht aus, verglichen mit dem Erstling. Wenn das kein Rückschritt ist. Die Crytek Leute sollte man alle entlassen!


 
Mache es doch erstmal besser, was habt ihr alle gedacht. Das Crysis 2 erst mit einer GTX 580 richtig läuft und dann wäre das geheule das gleiche.

Crysis 2 läuft bei mir nicht, so schauts aus


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (26. März 2011)

Rein aus öknomischer Sicht kann ich Crytek ja verstehen, der 1er hatte Unsummen von Geld verschlungen und nicht mal annähernd die Kosten wieder reingeholt, dann lief es nichtmal auf der damaligen Hardware richtig rund was wiederum viele abgeschreckt hatte. Ein Spiel dieser Größenordnung werden wir wahrscheinlich nie wieder zu Gesicht bekommen (zumindest in naher Zukunft).


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Crysis 2 gespielt habe muss ich anschließend eine Runde Call of Pripyat Complete spielen damit sich meine Augen zeitgemäß anpassen.
> Ich will nicht 200 Befehle anhängen damit das Spiel halbwegs gut ausschaut, wieso wird keine Grafiksetting eingebaut die man manuell belegen kann?
> Die Lichter sind wirklich gelungen keine Frage* aber mal ehrlich und ich meine wirklich ehrlich, Crysis 2 ist das nicht.*


 

Mehr so ein Fear Add-on für arme, hast recht 
Ich hatte mit Max Payne 2 vor einer Woche viel mehr spass und das obwohl ich das spiel mindestens 30x mal durchgezockt habe. 
Grafisch ist MP2 oftmals auch besser, einfach nur peinlich Crytek.

Von solchen Texturen kann Crysis 2 träumen:

http://www.exelweiss.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/max-payne-2.jpg


----------



## Bull56 (26. März 2011)

DIe texturen finde ich einfach so wunderhübsch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sowas tolles kennt man doch eigentlich nur von erste klasse shootern wie cod...


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> sowas tolles kennt man doch eigentlich nur von erste klasse shootern wie cod...


 


Aber da sieht man mal die Cryengine3! 

So ich pack mal paar oldschool TheHunter Bilder aus. 

http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/932/932667/the-hunter-20081121110802176_640w.jpg
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/2009/02/hunter__2_.jpg
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2009/01/The-Hunter-00.jpg


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Mache es doch erstmal besser, was habt ihr alle gedacht. Das Crysis 2 erst mit einer GTX 580 richtig läuft und dann wäre das geheule das gleiche.
> 
> Crysis 2 läuft bei mir nicht, so schauts aus



 Das ist kein Argument.
Keiner war gezwungen Crysis aif Very High oder Enthusiast zu zocken, dass spiel liess sich sehr gut an den jeweiligen PC anpassen.
Das ding ist einfach das Crysis 1 schon auf low Crysis 2 konkurrenz macht. In mittleren hat der erste ein leichtes spiel.

Die texturen sind sehr häufig schlechter als bei Far Cry 1
Ich weiss texturen sind nicht alles, aber Crysis 2 hat nunmal nichts zu bieten ausser der zum teil hübschen beleuchtung.


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. März 2011)

Also ich empfinde den "Grafikfail" jetzt nicht als so gravierend, wie er hier dargestellt wird. Ich finde, dass Crysis 2 auch trotz der schlechteren Verhältnisse im Vergleich zum Vorgänger immer noch einiges hermacht. Aber das mag jeder für sich entscheiden.
Die Story war definitiv besser, auch wenn es nervt, dass Alcatraz permanent nur die Klappe hält. Potential zur Verbesserung ist gegeben, nur Crytek versäumt leider, es auch zu nutzen.


----------



## Jakopo (26. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Mache es doch erstmal besser, was habt ihr alle gedacht. Das Crysis 2 erst mit einer GTX 580 richtig läuft und dann wäre das geheule das gleiche.
> 
> Crysis 2 läuft bei mir nicht, so schauts aus


 
Dir ist es also lieber, dass das Spiel schei*ße aussieht nur damit auch ja alle Leute mir Steinzeithardware das Spiel flüssig darstellen können? Kommt mir vor als wärst du ein verkappter Konsolero. Mit dem Namen Crysis verbinde ich jedoch etwas anderes und ganz sicher nicht diesen Konsolenport, den uns Crytek da vorgesetzt hat. Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle PCler, die ihr sauer verdientes Geld in teure Hardware gesteckt haben um sicher zu gehen, dass das Spiel gut läuft, nur um jetzt festzustellen, dass sie ihren alten PC getrost hätten behalten können.
Nee nee da spiele ich lieber zum gefühlten 100. Male Crysis 1 und Crysis Warhead durch denn so muss PC Grafik aussehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. März 2011)

Also ich verstehe das ganze gejammere echt nicht. Wie war das denn mit Crysis als es 2007 auf dem Markt kam.......klar es sah toll aus, wenn man die Hardware dazu hatte, nur die hatte keiner. Man musste 3 Jahre warten bis Grafikkarten verfügbar waren mit denen man es auf höchster Stufe einigermaßen zocken konnte. Also ich mir gestern Crysis2 gekauft habe, hatte ich wirklich keine Lust dann drei Jahre ran zu hängen um es endlich spielen zu können.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Das Crysis 1 damals nicht wirklich spielbar war ist klar.
Jedoch sagte Nvidia in einem Interview selber, dass sie mittlerweile sehr eng mit Crytek zusammen arbeiten und die Cryengine ist nicht mehr so aktuell neu, dass es auf keinem System laufen würde.
Wer jetzt, sag ich mal kein High-End System besitzt muss halt etwas einbußen und die Settings minimieren oder einfach mal Anti Aliasing abschalten, dann läuft es auch.
Damals hatte ich eine 8800GTS, die Schatten ein wenig runter, Bewegungsunschärfe aus und schon lief die Sache.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass die Cryengine damals noch relativ neu war, heute aber nicht mehr und somit sollte es kein Problem sein die Hardware und Treiber zu liefern besonders nicht wenn man wie Nvidia es sagt, eng mit Crytek zusammen arbeitet.


----------



## Jakopo (26. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich mir gestern Crysis2 gekauft habe, hatte ich wirklich keine Lust dann drei Jahre ran zu hängen um es endlich spielen zu können.



Davon reden wir ja gar nicht. Wir wären schon froh wenn das Spiel halbwegs so gut aussehen würde wie Teil1, und da deine besagten 3 Jahre bereits um sind, sollte man heutzutage keine Probleme mehr haben. Aber, dass das Spiel im Vergleich so dermaßen unbefriedigend abschneidet ist schon ein Witz.


----------



## altazoggy (26. März 2011)

"Schlauchlevel" und "schlechte Grafik", klar 

omg, Leute, also wers sich das noch nit besorgt hat, und noch am zweifeln is und sich hier "informieren" will:  holt euch dieses game, es is


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

Splinter Cell 3 (ohne AA)
Release 2003

(nicht alle texturen waren state of the art, aber verdammt viele)
http://www.gamershell.com/screenpop.php?id=161971
http://www.gamershell.com/screenpop.php?id=161972 
http://www.gamershell.com/screenpop.php?id=161973
http://www.gamershell.com/screenpop.php?id=161537
http://www.gamershell.com/screenpop.php?id=161966
http://www.gamershell.com/screenpop.php?id=161967
http://www.gamershell.com/screenpop.php?id=161542
http://www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/4114/161969_full.jpg
Splinter Cell 3 - Screenshots - 107 of 154 - GamersHell.com





Crysis 2 (hardcore)
Release 2011

Directupload.net - D2mklwksq.jpg
Directupload.net - Dt2u7ymiw.jpg
Directupload.net - D65m46dp5.jpg
Directupload.net - D88csezp4.jpg
Directupload.net - Dqvwyuxin.jpg
Directupload.net - Dmz8f99fa.jpg
Directupload.net - Dsnpbimjb.jpg
Directupload.net - D6rhys4pi.jpg
Directupload.net - Dql6vysta.jpg
Directupload.net - Dsopcc6bn.jpg
Directupload.net - Dxnrrmp3j.jpg
Directupload.net - Ds3thkd3j.jpg
Directupload.net - D2572cjtl.jpg
Directupload.net - Djq3748oy.jpg
Directupload.net - Dh9mkduax.jpg
Directupload.net - Do2ikpuu6.jpg
Directupload.net - Dudzbtpfr.jpg
Directupload.net - Ddawz3tyh.jpg
Directupload.net - Dpx6v6gvr.jpg
Directupload.net - Duxekp6t6.jpg
Directupload.net - D97aga5nm.jpg




Half Life 1 lässt grüssen

Ja, Bulldozer mit 16 Kernen, Hd 7990 , jawohl ! Wofür zum teufel nochmal ?
Ich werde definitiv nicht mehr aufrüsten bis neue Konsolen draussen sind.

Komme mir verarscht vor. 
Raubkopierer, verkausszahlen hin oder her das ist einfach nur noch traurig, bleibt bei Konsole wenn ihr so weiter machen wollt.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Directupload.net - Dh9mkduax.jpg

Das Bild erinnert mich an Nfs Underground.


----------



## rockstar06s (26. März 2011)

kreids schrieb:


> aus dem fenster raus!!
> 
> 
> weiss jemand was wie man sli bei dem game nutzen kann?


 
Meinst du Sli nutzen (Nvidia) wenn ja und du Probleme hast, dann dieses Profile
vll. nutzen NVIDIA DRIVERS 7
hat bei mir geholfen. LG


----------



## McClaine (26. März 2011)

Also spiel es auch seit heute.
Grafik bis auf Schatten und Lichteffekte siehts schon sehr schwammig aus...Die Texturen sind leider häufig nicht das ware vom Grafikkuchen, Gebäude etc in der Entfernung wirken sehr plastisch, unecht und verschwommen.
Das Grafiktool das im Internet kursiert leistet gute Dienste, so konnt ich zumindest AA einschalten und diese grottige Bewegungsunschärfe aus machen. Jetzt siehts eindeutig besser aus. Bin ja mal auf DX11 gespannt, da kackt meine 580GTX bestimmt ab lol.
Aber Story Technisch, sowie Gameplay an sich macht mir schon Spaß. Steuerung und Handling geht sehr sauber von der Hand, der neue Anzug mitsamt den Fähigkeiten ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen. Die möglichkeit verschiedene Taktiken anzuwenden finde ich auch sehr gelungen.
Auch ich finde leider, das die Levels zu linear sind, "schlauchartig", da hatte man im ersten Teil eindeutig mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Leider auch im 2.Teil wieder nach dem Motto:
Lauf von A nach B, mach dies, dannach das, dazwischen actionlastige Kampfeinlagen, meistens auf einem Gebiet mit haufen Gegnern. Schade das sich das ganze wieder dermaßen wiederholt, späterstens nach dem 3. Kampf wusste ich bereits was mich wieder in den nächsten großen Areal erwartet. Hier wäre bisschen mehr Abwechslung sicherlich nicht fehl am Platz gewesen.
Aber alles in allem macht es sehr viel Spaß zu spielen , den MP hab ich noch garnicht ausprobiert. Kommt erst nach dem Singleplayer


----------



## rockstar06s (26. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Also spiel es auch seit heute.
> Grafik bis auf Schatten und Lichteffekte siehts schon sehr schwammig aus...Die Texturen sind leider häufig nicht das ware vom Grafikkuchen, Gebäude etc in der Entfernung wirken sehr plastisch, unecht und verschwommen.
> Das Grafiktool das im Internet kursiert leistet gute Dienste, so konnt ich zumindest AA einschalten und diese grottige Bewegungsunschärfe aus machen. Jetzt siehts eindeutig besser aus. Bin ja mal auf DX11 gespannt, da kackt meine 580GTX bestimmt ab lol.
> Aber Story Technisch, sowie Gameplay an sich macht mir schon Spaß. Steuerung und Handling geht sehr sauber von der Hand, der neue Anzug mitsamt den Fähigkeiten ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen. Die möglichkeit verschiedene Taktiken anzuwenden finde ich auch sehr gelungen.
> ...


 
Kannst du vll. uns einpaar Screenshots posten? wäre echt super.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Hat wer nen Befehl um die Unschärfe zu deaktivieren?
War das nicht irgendwas mit r_motionblur 0 oder so?

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1807934

Schon jemand getestet?


----------



## nyso (26. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Auch ich finde leider, das die Levels zu linear sind, "schlauchartig", da hatte man im ersten Teil eindeutig mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Leider auch im 2.Teil wieder nach dem Motto:
> Lauf von A nach B, mach dies, dannach das, dazwischen actionlastige Kampfeinlagen, meistens auf einem Gebiet mit haufen Gegnern. Schade das sich das ganze wieder dermaßen wiederholt, späterstens nach dem 3. Kampf wusste ich bereits was mich wieder in den nächsten großen Areal erwartet. Hier wäre bisschen mehr Abwechslung sicherlich nicht fehl am Platz gewesen.


 
Du selber schaffst dir diese Abwechslung, mit ein wenig Fantasie!

Es gibt unzählige Arten die Gegner zu erlegen, ob jetzt anschleichen und Stealthkill, Powertritt gegen Fahrzeuge etc, Fässer werfen und vorm Gegner drauf schießen, C4 nutzen, diverse Waffen, Anzugfähigkeiten und so weiter und so fort. Außerdem hast du ständig die Wahl, welchen Weg du jetzt gehst. Direkt durch, oder eben flankieren. 

Abwechslung ohne Ende.

Und an alle die über die Kampagne meckern. Was genau gefällt euch denn nicht an der Story??

Ich finde sie nämlich großartig, großartige Story und episch umgesetzt. 

Wenn ich da an den meistverkauften FPS aller Zeiten denke


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

Fear (2004)

http://www.fear.sk/images/Fear_screenshots85.jpg (für normale Auflösung doppelklick aufs Bild)

Crysis 2 (2011)

Directupload.net - D97aga5nm.jpg 


Ich finde einfach keine PC würdige textur in dem Spiel, habe sechs stunden gezockt !
Das beste ist das es magazine gibt die meinen das sich die Grafik ne 10/10 verdient hat.

Das ist echt lustig


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. März 2011)

Ganz sicher nicht.
Ich hab den Fehler gemacht, es mir zu holen.
Die Kampagne ist gelinde gesagt stinkend langweilig. Alles was Crysis ausgemacht hat (experimentieren, riesige Areale etc) ist nicht mal ansatzweise auf dem Niveau des Vorgängers. Die Kämpfe gegen die Aliens sind zwar teilweise fordernd, aber nur wegen der teilweise relativ großen Anzahl an Gegnern. Levelabschnitt 1: 3 Aliens...Levelabschnitt2: 3 Aliens...dann evtl mal noch 4-6 und ein großer, aber das war es auch. Trotzdem langweilig. Das einzige im vergleich zum Rest interessante waren die Kämpfe am Anfang gegen C.E.L.L.
Und der MP funktioniert imo nicht, zumal es eine Zumutung ist, jedemal den Seriencode eingeben zu müssen.

Mal sehen ob ichs wieder zurück geben kann ala: "der MP funktionert nicht, ist aber teil des Produkts => macht es ganz oder Geld zurück.
Der Fehlkauf des Jahres.


----------



## Jakopo (26. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Crysis 2 (hardcore)
> Release 2011
> 
> Directupload.net - D65m46dp5.jpg


 
Der Screenshot ist sinnbildlich für das gesamte Game.


----------



## McClaine (26. März 2011)

Also zumindest im Nahbereich siehts mM nach besser aus 
Is aber nur 2xAA, AF16, ohne Unschärfezeugs





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nyso schrieb:


> Du selber schaffst dir diese Abwechslung, mit ein wenig Fantasie!
> 
> Es gibt unzählige Arten die Gegner zu erlegen, ob jetzt anschleichen und Stealthkill, Powertritt gegen Fahrzeuge etc, Fässer werfen und vorm Gegner drauf schießen, C4 nutzen, diverse Waffen, Anzugfähigkeiten und so weiter und so fort. Außerdem hast du ständig die Wahl, welchen Weg du jetzt gehst. Direkt durch, oder eben flankieren.
> 
> Abwechslung ohne Ende.


 
Genau das und die Story ist im Moment das einzigste das mich zum Spielen motiviert, die Grafik ist es jedenfalls nicht 



Das sind die Befehle, die ich grad in der Autoexec hab:
sys_spec_shading=3
sys_spec_gameeffects=3
sys_spec_objectdetail=3
sys_spec_particles=3
sys_spec_physics=3
sys_spec_postprocessing=3
sys_spec_shadows=3
sys_spec_sound=3
sys_spec_texture=3
sys_spec_water=3
g_skipIntro=1
cl_fov=65
pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov=65
i_mouse_accel=0
i_mouse_accel_max=100
i_mouse_smooth=0
r_motionblur=0
g_radialBlur=0
cl_zoomToggle=0
r_UseEdgeAA=2
r_TexMaxAnisotropy=16
r_PostMSAA=2
cl_crouchtoggle=0
r_ColorGrading=1
r_SSAO=1
r_VSync=0
r_MotionBlurShutterSpeed=0
e_shadows=1
g_enableInitialLoginScreen=0
r_HDRBloomMul=1
r_HDRBrightLevel=1


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

Ich meine das sieht doch aus wie ne Mod die 2002 von 2 Leuten innerhalb von 2 Wochen fertiggestellt wurde, oder nicht ? 

Directupload.net - Dpx6v6gvr.jpg


----------



## nassa (26. März 2011)

und es is kein AA. so wie du deine config gepostet hast, kannst du gar kein richtiges AA haben. nur das crysis-eigene EdgeAA


----------



## McClaine (26. März 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> und es is kein AA. so wie du deine config gepostet hast, kannst du gar kein richtiges AA haben. nur das crysis-eigene EdgeAA


 
Naja is ja wurscht, aber man sieht den unterschied (finde ich) besonders beim Raumschiff. Vllt is ja noch was beim DX11 Packet dabei, mal abwarten.
Leider nicht die gleiche Perspektive, aber so ungefähr sollte man es erkennen können. Kleiner aber feiner unterschied mMn. Und solang diese miese unschärfe weg is, bin ich eh schon glücklich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Endlich diese Unschärfe weg, nun noch AA rein und dann schaut es besser aus als mit Unschärfe.

http://h-5.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2601-59ljan.jpg


----------



## Jakopo (26. März 2011)

Kann man mit Mods im Nachhinein eigentlich überhaupt noch wirklich was reißen wenn die Texturen als solche bereits so schlecht programmiert sind? Angesichts des Namens "Crysis" ist dieser zweite Teil bereits jetzt grafisch gesehen ein Super GAU und jeder, der was anderes behauptet lügt sich nur in die Tasche. Wie viele Screens sollen denn noch gepostet werden?


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

Aus ******** kannst du kein Gold machen, aber ein wenig kann man da abhilfe schaffen.
Kommt aufs spiel an, hier haben wir es mit einem extremfall zu tun.

Man müsste das ganze spiel eigentlich komplett überarbeiten.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Geht doch, geht doch.
Texturen immer noch matschig aber schaut auf jedenfall um Welten besser aus!

autoexec.cfg:



> sys_spec_shading=3
> sys_spec_gameeffects=3
> sys_spec_objectdetail=3
> sys_spec_particles=3
> ...


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Geht doch, geht doch.
> Texturen immer noch matschig aber schaut auf jedenfall um Welten besser aus!
> 
> autoexec.cfg:


 

So langsam nähern wir uns 2003

Splinter Cell 3 - Screenshots - 108 of 154 - GamersHell.com ( Splinter Cell 3)

Sieht besser aus, klar.
Ich teste es gleich mal mit der config und poste ein paar Bilder, ma schauen.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Geht darum, dass die Unschärfe weg ist.
Die geht mir so gegen den Strich, dass ich ganz kurz davor bin das Spiel in ein Packet zu stecken es Crytek zu schicken und zu fragen, ob die mich verarschen wollen.

Du kannst Crysis 2 egal wie spielen, ob mit Eyefinity, 32xAA oder sonst was, das Spiel schaut trotzdem beschissen aus, zumindest was die Texturen angeht.
Warum bin ich noch so blöd und kauf mir zwei 6990 wenn am Ende so ein Müll ensteht. Damals als die ersten Cryengine 3 Videos aufgetaucht sind hab ich mir geschworen mich auf den Tag vorzubereiten wenn Crysis 2 rauskommt, alles umsont.

Aber das liegt in meiner Natur ich bin halt ein Grafik Fetischist. 
Zum Beispiel kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ein Spiel ohne AA zu spielen, kleine Kanten stören mich teilweise schon.


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

werde das Spiel an meinen Nachbarn verkaufen.
Ich zocke seit sechs stunden, aber es haut mich auch spielerisch nicht so vom hocker, langweilige macht sich breit.

Na egal, hoffe die config macht das spiel wenigstens ein bisschen ansähnlicher ?! 
Mit dieser optik quäle ich mich nicht weiter rum, bin zwar keine Grafikh...  aber so anspruchslos nun wieder auch nicht.

Texturen wie in Call of Juarez (DX10) oder Chronicles of Riddick sollte man heute mindestens erwarten können wie ich finde.

http://s1.directupload.net/images/110326/8vgbcbqc.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/110326/ti2rv6ob.jpg


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Da wird sich nicht mehr viel ändern.
DX11 wird die Texturen auch nicht auffrischen, eher die Beleuchtung und noch mehr Blur wird dazu kommen..


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ein Spiel ohne AA zu spielen, kleine Kanten stören mich teilweise schon.


 

Sehe ich ähnlich dann lieber erst gar nicht installieren. 

Noch mehr, ich sehe doch teilweise nichts mehr, lol

Oh man wie klasssiker heutzutage vergewaltigt werden, dass ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.

Am meisten regt mich auf das so magazine wie Gamestar meinen die höchstwertung vergeben zu müssen (Grafik)

Pro; Alles
Contra; Nichts ! 

Das ist doch... ?!?!

Ich falle auf solch Magazine leider immer wieder mal rein.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Sorry das ich jetzt wieder das TheHunter Thema anfange aber schaut euch das mal an und vergleicht es mit Crysis 2..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6xODofqNyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

Das ist genau mein ding !
Allgemein gesehen äusserst authentisch, tolle Beleuchtung, knackige Texturen so muss es sein.

Su leute ich geh jetzt mal die config ausprobieren und poste morgen mittag paar screenies.

Gutte Nacht euch allen


----------



## Stormraider03 (26. März 2011)

Ich frage mich warum viele mecker über Crysis 2.
Es werden bestimmt noch patche kommen, die das Spiel noch geiler ausbauen und verbessern.

Und mal ganz erlich wen das Game solche Ansprüche hätte, das es nicht laufen würde harken überall.
Trotzdem man einen Mega Monster Rechner hätte, würden alle darüber sich wieder aufregen.

Fakt 1 Crysis 2 ist ein Hammer Spiel was Rockt, und die Grafik schon verdammt gut aussieht.
Fakt 2 Crytek kommt aus Frankfurt Deutschland das ist schon Geil
Fakt 3 Crytek wird bestimmt noch vieles bearbeiten per patche in den nächsten Monaten.
Fakt 4 Ich bin mit dem Game voll zufrieden.
Fakt 5 Es wird nie das Perfekte Spiel geben wo alles 100% stimmt ohne macken fehler oder sowas.
Fakt 6 Die Nanosuite 2.0

have fun and play


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Fakt 1 Crysis 2 ist ein Hammer Spiel was Rockt, und die Grafik schon verdammt gut aussieht.


 
Schaut auch gut aus nur die Texturen sind echt mies!



Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Fakt 2 Crytek kommt aus Frankfurt Deutschland das ist schon Geil



Kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Fakt 3 Crytek wird bestimmt noch vieles bearbeiten per patche in den nächsten Monaten.



Warum haben sie nicht gleich die Beta released und dann den Rest per Patch nachgereicht?



Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Fakt 4 Ich bin mit dem Game voll zufrieden.







Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Fakt 5 Es wird nie das Perfekte Spiel geben wo alles 100% stimmt ohne macken fehler oder sowas.



Hat auch niemand behauptet nur kann man von einem Nachfolger erwarten das es nicht schlechter ausschaut als Splinter Cell zumal alle so ein Wind um die Cryengine 3 gemacht haben.



Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Fakt 6 Die Nanosuite 2.0


----------



## Gerry (26. März 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Was mich nervt ist der stumme Held. Das fand ich  in Warhead mit Psycho besser





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich finde wenn man schon einen stummen Protagonisten spielt, hätte man das wenigstens mit einem Grund versehen können (Kaputte Stimmbänder oder irgend was wegen des Suits). So wirkt es immer komisch, das selbst nie was geredet wird. Extrem schüchtern?^^



Abwarten, dafür gibt es einen Grund. 




Bull56 schrieb:


> letztendlich hat uns crytek die ganze zeit richtig schön belogen! und richtig lust bekomme ich beim spielen auch keine!


 
Ohhh, da sind wir aber alle traurig, dass der bekennende Cheater sich bald wieder anderweitig orientiert. 



Bull56 schrieb:


> abgesehen davon habe ich mir extra meine gtx 580 für crysis 2  gekauft-und jetzt ist die anforderung und grafik so low und hat nichtmal  dx11!



Selber schuld, man wartet Release und Tests ab. Du musst dich also eher über dich ärgern und nicht über das Spiel bzw. deine entsprechenden Wunschgedanken im Vorfeld.



Bull56 schrieb:


> solch ein grafisch schlechtes spiel!?



Das ist deine frustrierte "jetzt habe ich mir einen Porsche gekauft und die führen ein Tempolimit ein" - Meinung, schau dir mal die Tests der ganzen Game-Redaktionen an. Da wird die Grafik in den Himmel gelobt. Z.B. 4players "phänomenale Grafik (PC)".
Daneben muss man abwarten, was noch kommen könnte.


Sehr belustigend finde ich mal wieder, dass sich hier vor allem die ganzen Hardware-Nerds mit SL-SIG aufregen, deren Grafikkarten momentan nur das Zimmer aufheizen und dem Stromanbieter die Aktienkurse stützen. 



hd5870 schrieb:


> Warum bin ich noch so blöd und kauf mir zwei 6990 wenn am Ende so ein  Müll ensteht. Damals als die ersten Cryengine 3 Videos aufgetaucht sind  hab ich mir geschworen mich auf den Tag vorzubereiten wenn Crysis 2  rauskommt, alles umsont.



Ohne Worte...
Du bist doch bestimmt dieser gestörte User, der bei GameStar gesperrt wurde, weil er nächtelang TheHunter-Bilder gepostet hat. Wirklich ein atemberaubendes Spiel.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

> Ohne Worte...
> Du bist doch bestimmt dieser gestörte User, der bei GameStar gesperrt wurde, weil er nächtelang TheHunter-Bilder gepostet hat. Wirklich ein atemberaubendes Spiel.



Du musst mich verwechseln, ich war nie bei Gamestar registriert. Ich selber spiele TheHunter das ist korrekt und die Texturen schauen 10x besser aus als die von Crysis 1.5 Beta.. Das die Grafik hoch gelobt ist kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären, dass Crytek ein wenig Geld hat springen lassen, zutrauen würde ich dennen alles nach dieser ganzen Lügen seitens Crytek im Umlauf sind.


----------



## nyso (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Das die Grafik hoch gelobt ist kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären, dass Crytek ein wenig Geld hat springen lassen, zutrauen würde ich dennen alles nach dieser ganzen Lügen seitens Crytek im Umlauf sind.


 
Ist klar, erst die ganze Zeit sinnlos über das Game meckern, und jetzt auch noch Crytek und den Magazinen wie PCGH Bestechlichkeit vorwerfen, ohne Worte

Ich meine was soll der Scheiß? Kannst du dich erinnern wie zum Crysis 1 Release alle gemeckert haben? Unspielbare Techdemo ohne Story?

Genau das hat Crytek eben verbessert! Sie haben optimiert bis der Arzt kommt, leider auf Kosten der Texturen. Vom Gesamteindruck ist die Grafik dennoch besser als jedes andere aktuelle Game.
Und wie man über die Story meckern kann will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf. Sie schlägt ja wohl jeden anderen aktuellen Fps um Welten! 

Sicher, Crysis 2 hat seine Schwachstellen, wie z.B. die schwachen Texturen. Für mich zählt aber der Gesamteindruck, und der ist sehr gut. Da verstehe ich die 8,5-9 Punkte bei Tests absolut.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Geschmackssache, ich würde max. 6 Punkte geben und die gehen an Beleuchtung und Story, Rest ist matchiges 2005. Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass zum Thema Texturen noch was passiert ansonsten war das, dass letzte was ich von Crytek gekauft habe und werde in Zukunft auf Usenext zurückgreifen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. März 2011)

Oh, die Story wäre das einzige was mich iwie dazu bringen könnte, das zu ende zu zocken.

Aber das Gameplay kommt ganz klar NICHT an den Vorgänger heran.
Ich für meinen Teil bin stark enttäuscht..


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Man brauch doch nur die ganzen Boards lesen. Am meisten lohnt es im Hwluxx, da gibt höchstens 5 Leute dennen das Spiel gefällt, rest teilen alle meine Meinung.


----------



## Brox26 (26. März 2011)

Morgen zusammen

Sagt mal, kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich für die Scar nen "Red Dot" Aufsatz bekomme? ^^ Bin nun lvl 8 hab aber kA wie das gehen soll...

Resp. wie kommt man den an eine "Aufsatz Freischaltung"

Danke und Gruss


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. März 2011)

Brox26 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> Sagt mal, kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich für die Scar nen "Red Dot" Aufsatz bekomme? ^^ Bin nun lvl 8 hab aber kA wie das gehen soll...
> 
> Danke und Gruss



Du musst in den Klasseneditor und bei Waffen die SCAR suchen. Dort müsstest du unter Visiere das Rotpunktvisier freischalten können.

@hd5870 und arosman

Ihr seid nicht allein in diesem Thread. Grafik ist nicht alles! Versteht ihr das nicht?! Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, außer euch hier über die Grafik lustig zu machen?


----------



## Brox26 (26. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Du musst in den Klasseneditor und bei Waffen die SCAR suchen. Dort müsstest du unter Visiere das Rotpunktvisier freischalten können.


 
Jup, das habi nun au verstandenen aber ich brauch ne "Aufsatz Freischaltung" Wie komm ich den da dran?


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. März 2011)

nyso 

Dass Cryteks Version für aktuelle, teure Gaming-PC's fast genau so aussieht wie die für total veraltete, billige Konsolen stört dich nicht? Ich mein, es sieht zweifellos gut aus, aber für die PC-Version wurde optisch kaum was verbessert, optimiert oder erweitert. Das ist eine einfache Konsolenportierung die auf einem aktuellen PC oh Wunder gut performt.


----------



## nyso (26. März 2011)

Nö. stört mich nicht. Immerhin habe ich aktuell nur einen X4 940 @ 3,7GHz und eine GTX 275 @ 285. Aktuelle HW ist was anderes
Und trotzdem kann ich flüssig mit Extreme-Settings spielen, mit dem Tool zum Verändern der Einstellungen geht ja sogar noch mehr


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist eine einfache Konsolenportierung die auf einem aktuellen PC oh Wunder gut performt.


 
So ist es auch und Crytek bestreitet das auch noch.


----------



## Primer (26. März 2011)

Aber gerade die Texturen werden doch nur vom Rohmaterial runtergerechnet, wieso spart man ausgerechnet hier? Eine gute Textur macht (neben den Polygonen) den größten Teil einer guten Optik aus. Auch kosten diese nicht wirklich Leistung nur Vram. Hat den schon mal jemand geschaut wie voll dieser wird?
Auch kann man so ziemlich ausschließen das ein kommender Patch irgendetwas an den Texturen dreht, den dieser würde jeden Rahmen sprengen. Klar auch Crysis/WH waren keine Texturwunder, aber ein wenig mehr Kontinuität hätte ich schon erwartet, den wiederum einige Texturen sind ja im zweiten Teil gut.

PS: Was genau macht den eigentlich dieses ominöse Tool an der Grafik besser (außer das man das Blur weg bekommt)?


----------



## Shooter (26. März 2011)

Also ich finde die Grafik vollkommen Ok! 

Was mich nur ein bischen stört sind manchmal die kleinen aber peinlichen Bugs im SP. 
Da kommt dieser Mini Panzer und bleibt an ner Wand stecken, Gegner rennen vor Wände... lol sowas ist nichtmal in CoD passiert


----------



## Brox26 (26. März 2011)

Brox26 schrieb:


> ... "Aufsatz Freischaltung" Wie komm ich den da dran?


 
*g* Liebe Community, ich bin echt am verzweifeln google, yahoo hilft nix xD


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Kann die autoexec empfehlen, da schaut es halbwegs ansehnlich aus.
Nicht wundern paar Settings sind auf 2 gestellt, dass hat den Vorteil das des Bild nicht so milchig rüber kommt.



> con_restricted=0
> sys_spec_Full = 2
> sys_spec_ObjectDetail=2
> sys_spec_Shading=2
> ...


----------



## Primer (26. März 2011)

Wäre es vielleicht möglich ein ein zwei screens zu posten?


----------



## Shooter (26. März 2011)

Ja screens würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...t-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-358.html


----------



## Shooter (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...t-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-358.html


 
Diese Screens sehen aber doch genau so aus wie von der Xbox


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Schau mal hier:

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread #17 (ohne OT-Diskussionen)

Oder du willst ein knakickes Bild, musst dann aber rausfinden wie du AA aktiviert bekommst ohne das du ein unscharfes Bild bekommst:

http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2611-41b787.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2611-41g7ve.jpg

Wenn die Config haben willst, lass es mich wissen.


----------



## altazoggy (26. März 2011)

nochmal auf dieses tool hinweisend:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...s-2-grafikeinstellungen-selber-vornehmen.html

mit ner anständigen grafikkarte: alles auf hoch, v-sync und blur aus.
fertich 

die autoexec in den crysis-überordner reintun (nicht bin32 etc)
dort is auch ne andere config drin, da kann man das game auf english stellen


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

altazoggy schrieb:


> nochmal auf dieses tool hinweisend:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...s-2-grafikeinstellungen-selber-vornehmen.html
> 
> ...


 
Ja aber ohne AA sieht das ohne Blur schlimmer aus als mit Blur.
Wenn du ohne unschärfe AA willst, kannst das so gut wie knicken, sobalt du AA aktivierst wird das Bild unscharf.


Hab hier noch ein Bild:

http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2611-57m7t5.jpg


----------



## Bull56 (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Ja aber ohne AA sieht das ohne Blur schlimmer aus als mit Blur.
> Wenn du ohne unschärfe AA willst, kannst das so gut wie knicken, sobalt du AA aktivierst wird das Bild unscharf.
> 
> 
> ...


 
kannst du mal die vollen einstellungen von dem bild posten?

ich werde immernoch nach ein paar min aus den servern geworfen ohne irgendwelche hacks oder modifizierte gamefiles zu benutzen...

finde das sehr bedenklich...


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> kannst du mal die vollen einstellungen von dem bild posten?




Hier:



> sys_spec_shading=3
> sys_spec_gameeffects=3
> sys_spec_objectdetail=3
> sys_spec_particles=3
> ...


----------



## doenertier84 (26. März 2011)

Für mich ist im Level Semper Fi erstmal Pause angesagt...mein Counter für die Nano Suit Punkte ist 0 und bleibt auch 0. Ein Bug im Spiel...so macht es keinen Sinn mehr weiterzumachen und ich warte einen weiteren Patch ab.


Scheinbar bin ich auch nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem, habs mal im MyCrysis Forum gepostet.


----------



## Bull56 (26. März 2011)

danke für die einstellungen!

hat jemand einen plan wie man die .pak files entpacken kann? ich möchte mir gerne mal die textueren schnappen und editieren.

gegen die affen die dann wieder meinen ich wöllte cheaten-sobald man etwas an den pakfiles ändert kommt man eh nicht mehr in den mp!

wäre dankbar für hilfe das die .pak files ja anscheinen gecryptet sind...

##edit##

Scripts.pak\Scripts\Entities\Items\Crysis2\Weapons\Humans

hier lassen sich alle waffen finden und modifizieren-finde das sehr unpraktisch-ist ja wie in crysis 1...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also doch gar nicht so schlecht das sie gecryptet sind und man nach modifizierung von recoil oder spread nicht mehr in den mp gelassen wird 


```
<item name="DSG1" class="Weapon" category="primary" priority="12" weaponParams="1">
  <params>
    <param name="display_name" value="@mp_edsg1" />
    <param name="giveable"         value="1" />
    <param name="selectable"     value="1" />
    <param name="pose"                 value="dsg1" />
    <param name="itemClass"             value="rifle" />    
    <param name="slidePose"         value="dsg1" />
    <param name="suffix"             value="shoulder" />
    <param name="mass"                value="8" />
    <param name="melee_attack_firemode"        value="melee" />
    <param name="raiseable"        value="1" />
        <param name="attach_to_back" value="1" />
        <param name="bone_attachment_01" value="stow_primary1" />
        <param name="bone_attachment_02" value="stow_primary2" />
        <param name="deselectTime" value="0.5" GAME="SP" />
    <param name="sprintToFireDelay" value="0.2" GAME="SP" />
    <param name="sprintToZoomDelay" value="0.4" GAME="SP" />
    <param name="autoReloadDelay" value="0.5"  />
    <param name="runToSprintBlendTime" value="0.4" />
    <param name="sprintToRunBlendTime" value="0.7" GAME="SP" />
        <param name="sprintToFireDelay" value="0.2" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="sprintToRunBlendTime" value="0.7" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="sprintToZoomDelay" value="0.5" GAME="MP" />
    <param name="fp_offset" value="-0.02,-0.0,-0.05" />
    <param name="fp_rot_offset" value="-1.0,0.0,0.0" />
        <param name="stat_accuracy" value="6" />
        <param name="stat_rate_of_fire" value="4" />        
        <param name="stat_mobility" value="4" />
        <param name="stat_damage" value="8" />    
        <param name="stat_range" value="6" />         
    <animPrecache name="DGS1" >
            <precache DBAFile="animations/weapons/us/dsg1/dsg1.dba" thirdperson="0"/>
            <precache DBAFile="animations/human/male/weapons/dsg1/dsg1_1p.dba" thirdperson="0"/>
            <precache DBAFile="animations/human/male/weapons/dsg1/dsg1_3p.dba" thirdperson="1"/>
        </animPrecache>
        <aimAnims>
      <param name="base"         value="stand_tac_idlePose_dsg1_[suffix]_1p_01" />
      <param name="up"           value="stand_tac_look_up_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="down"         value="stand_tac_look_dwn_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="left"         value="stand_tac_look_lft_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="right"     value="stand_tac_look_rgt_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="front"   value="stand_tac_look_up_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="back"         value="stand_tac_look_dwn_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="strafeLeft"         value="stand_tac_look_lft_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="strafeRight"     value="stand_tac_look_rgt_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="bump"       value="stand_tac_land_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="run"       value="stand_tac_run_rifle_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="idle"       value="stand_tac_idle_rifle_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
      <param name="sprint"     value="stand_tac_sprint_dsg1_fwd_add_1p_01" />
            <param name="SuperJump"       value="stand_pow_idleSuperJump_dsg1_shoulder_add_1p_01" />
            <param name="ironsightAimAnimFactor"  value="0.2" GAME="MP"/>
    </aimAnims>
  </params>
  <MovementModifiers    speedScale="1.0" rotationScale="1.0" GAME="SP">
    <Ironsight speedScale="0.6" rotationScale="0.5" mouseRotationScale="0.9" coverLeanRotationScale="1.2" />
        <Reflexsight speedScale="0.6" rotationScale="0.5" mouseRotationScale="0.9" coverLeanRotationScale="1.2" />
    <Assaultscope speedScale="0.5" rotationScale="0.2" mouseRotationScale="0.9" coverLeanRotationScale="1.2" />
    <sniper speedScale="0.4" rotationScale="1.0" coverLeanRotationScale="1.1"  />
    </MovementModifiers>

    <MovementModifiers    speedScale="0.97" rotationScale="1.0" firingSpeedScale="0.97" GAME="MP">
    <Ironsight speedScale="0.6" rotationScale="0.25" mouseRotationScale="0.9" />
        <Reflexsight speedScale="0.6" rotationScale="0.25" mouseRotationScale="0.9" />
        <Assaultscope speedScale="0.5" rotationScale="0.2" mouseRotationScale="0.8" />
        <sniper speedScale="0.4" rotationScale="0.1" mouseRotationScale="0.3" />
  </MovementModifiers>
  <ReloadMagazineParams magazineAttachment="magazine" magazineEvent="magazine" />
  <ai_descriptor handler="instant" burstBulletCountMin="1" burstBulletCountMax="10" burstPauseTimeMin="0.8" burstPauseTimeMax="3.5" singleFireTriggerTime="2.5" pressureMultiplier="2" />
  <ammos>
    <ammo name="SniperBullet" extra="6" amount="6" minAmmo="6" capacity="18" GAME="SP"/>
    <ammo name="SniperBullet" extra="32" amount="8" capacity="32" GAME="MP"/>
  </ammos>
  <geometry>
    <firstperson name="Objects/weapons/us/dsg1/dsg1_fp.cdf" angles="0,0,0" position="0,0,0" />
    <thirdperson name="Objects/weapons/us/dsg1/dsg1_tp.cgf" angles="0,0,0"/>
    <boneAttachments>
    </boneAttachments>
  </geometry>
  <actions>
    <action name="select">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_select_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:select_fp" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:select_fp" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:select_3p" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:select_3p" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="select1">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_select1_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:select_fp" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:select_fp" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:select_3p" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:select_3p" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="select2">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_select2_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:select_fp" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:select_fp" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:select_3p" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:select_3p" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="deselect">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_deselect_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:deselect_fp" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:deselect_fp" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:deselect_3p" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:deselect_3p" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="deselect1">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_deselect1_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:deselect_fp" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:deselect_fp" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:deselect_3p" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:deselect_3p" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="deselect2">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_deselect2_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:deselect_fp" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:deselect_fp" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:deselect_3p" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:deselect_3p" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="idle" children="1">
      <animation target="firstperson" name="stand_tac_idlePose_dsg1_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="thirdperson" name="stand_tac_idlePose_dsg1_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="ownerGraph" name="idle" />
    </action>
    <action name="idle_break" >
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_idleBreak_rifle_shoulder_add_1p_02" />
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_idleBreak_rifle_shoulder_add_1p_03" />
    </action>
    <action name="pickedup">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:pickup_fp" radius="2" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:pickup_fp" radius="2" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:pickup_3p" radius="2" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:pickup_3p" radius="2" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="pickedup_ammo">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:pickup_fp" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:pickup_fp" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_handling:pickup_3p" radius="1" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_handling:pickup_3p" radius="1" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="fire">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_recoilShot_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" constantInterpolation="1" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:fire_fp" radius="200" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:fire_fp" radius="200" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:fire_3p" radius="200" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:fire_3p" radius="200" GAME="MP" />
      <forceFeedback effectName="weaponfiresinglemassive" />
    </action>
    <action name="fire_silenced">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_recoilShot_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" constantInterpolation="1" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:fire_silenced_fp" radius="20" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:fire_silenced_fp" radius="20" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:fire_silenced_3p" radius="20" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:fire_silenced_3p" radius="20" GAME="MP" />
      <forceFeedback effectName="weaponfiresinglemassive" />
    </action>
    <action name="cock">
      <animation target="firstperson" name="stand_tac_pumpAction_dsg1_[suffix]_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="thirdperson" name="stand_tac_pumpAction_dsg1_[suffix]_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_pumpAction_dsg1_[suffix]_add_1p_01" />
    </action>

    <action name="change_firemode">
      <animation target="firstperson" name="stand_tac_modeswitchsingle_dsg1_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="thirdperson" name="stand_tac_modeswitchsingle_dsg1_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_modeSwitchFull_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <!-- no alternate fire mode 
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/weapons:weapon_accessories:change_firemode" radius="1" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/weapons:weapon_accessories:change_firemode" radius="1" />
      -->
    </action>

    <action name="reload_chamber_empty">
      <animation target="firstperson" name="stand_[suitmode]_reloadEmpty_dsg1_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="thirdperson" name="stand_[suitmode]_reloadEmpty_dsg1_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_[suitmode]_reloadEmpty_dsg1_add_1p_01" releaseCameraBone="1" />
      <!--<sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/weapons:dsg1:reload_chamberempty" radius="5" />-->
    </action>

    <action name="reload_chamber_full">
      <animation target="firstperson" name="stand_[suitmode]_reloadFull_dsg1_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="thirdperson" name="stand_[suitmode]_reloadFull_dsg1_weapon_1p_01" />
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_[suitmode]_reloadFull_dsg1_add_1p_01" releaseCameraBone="1" />
      <!--<sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/weapons:dsg1:reload_chamberfull" radius="2" />-->
    </action>

    <action name="shot_last_bullet">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:last_bullet_fp" radius="2" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:last_bullet_fp" radius="2" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:last_bullet_3p" radius="2" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:last_bullet_3p" radius="2" GAME="MP" />
    </action>
    <action name="empty_clip">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:dryfire_fp" radius="2" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:dryfire_fp" radius="2" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:dryfire_3p" radius="2" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:dryfire_3p" radius="2" GAME="MP" />
    </action>

    <action name="melee">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_[suitmode]_melee_dsg1_add_1p_01" releaseCameraBone="1" />
      <animation target="ownerGraph" name="melee" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:melee_fp" radius="5" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:melee_fp" radius="5" GAME="MP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1:dsg1_fire:melee_3p" radius="5" GAME="SP" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/w_dsg1_mp:dsg1_fire:melee_3p" radius="5" GAME="MP" />
    </action>

    <action name="melee_superPower">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_pow_SuperMelee_dsg1_add_1p_01" releaseCameraBone="1" />
    </action>

    <action name="hit">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/physics_bullets:impacts:melee_impact" radius="5" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="sounds/physics_bullets:impacts:melee_impact" radius="5" />
    </action>

    <action name="raise">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_wallRaise_dsg1_add_1p_01" blendTime="0.0" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="Sounds/physics_foleys:foleys/player:wallraise" radius="5" />
    </action>
    <action name="lower">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_wallLower_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
      <sound target="firstperson" name="Sounds/physics_foleys:foleys/player:wallraise_off" radius="5" />
    </action>

    <action name="airFrictionOn">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_pow_idleGlide_dsg1_shoulder_add_1p_01" releaseCameraBone="1" />
    </action>

    <action name="meleeReaction">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_pow_idleGlide_dsg1_shoulder_add_1p_01" releaseCameraBone="1" />
    </action>

    <action name="zoom_in">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/physics_foleys:foleys/player:ironsight_on" radius="2" />
    </action>
    <action name="zoom_lean">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/physics_foleys:foleys/player:ironsight_lean" radius="2" />
    </action>
    <action name="zoom_out">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="sounds/physics_foleys:foleys/player:ironsight_off" radius="2" />
    </action>

    <action name="enter_modify">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_toIdleAttach_dsg1_shoulder_add_1p_01" />
    </action>
    <action name="leave_modify">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_fromIdleAttach_dsg1_shoulder_add_1p_01" />
    </action>
    
    <action name="friendly_enter">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_toFriendly_rifle_add_1p_01" blendTime="0.0" />
    </action>
    <action name="friendly_leave">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_fromFriendly_rifle_add_1p_01" />
    </action>

    <action name="weapon_lower_enter">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_toLowered_dsg1_add_1p_01" blendTime="0.0" />
    </action>
    <action name="weapon_lower_leave">
      <animation target="owner" name="stand_tac_fromLowered_dsg1_add_1p_01" />
    </action>

    <action name="power_melee_hint">
      <sound target="firstperson" name="Sounds/interface:suit:boosted_action_fp" radius="5" />
      <sound target="thirdperson" name="Sounds/interface:suit:boosted_action_3p" radius="5" />
    </action>
    
  </actions>
  <layers>
  </layers>
  <firemodes>
    <firemode name="Sniper" type="Single">
            <tracer>        
                <param name="geometryFP"  value="objects/effects/weapons/tracer_dsg1.cgf" />
                <param name="geometry"       value="objects/effects/weapons/tracer_dsg1.cgf" />
                <!--<param name="effectFP"  value="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.tracer_fp" />-->
                <param name="effect"         value="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.tracer_tp" />
                <param name="speed"         value="8000" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="speed"         value="800" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="speedFP"   value="8000" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="speedFP"   value="800" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="frequency" value="1" />
                <param name="helper_fp" value="weapon_term" />
                <param name="helper_tp" value="weapon_term" />
                <param name="thickness"            value="1.3" GAME="MP" />
                <param name="thicknessFP"        value="1.2" GAME="MP" />
            </tracer>
            <perkModifiers>
              <param name="concentratedFire_rateScale" value="1.2"/>
                <param name="maximumFocusRecoil_recoilScale" value="2.5"/>
                <param name="gunslinger_spreadScale" value="0.75"/>           
            </perkModifiers>            
            <outofammotracer>
                <param name="geometryFP"     value="objects/effects/weapons/tracer_dsg1_red.cgf" />
                <param name="geometry"       value="objects/effects/weapons/tracer_dsg1_red.cgf" />
                <!--<param name="effectFP"  value="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.tracer_fp" />-->
                <param name="effect"         value="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.tracer_tp" />
                <param name="speed"         value="800" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="speed"         value="800" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="speedFP"   value="800" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="speedFP"   value="800" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="frequency" value="1" />
                <param name="helper_fp" value="weapon_term" />
                <param name="helper_tp" value="weapon_term" />
            </outofammotracer>    
      <fire>
        <param name="ammo_type" value="SniperBullet" />
                <param name="rate" value="90" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="rate" value="90" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="damage" value="450" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="damage" value="61" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="secondary_damage" value="1" />
        <param name="ai_vs_player_damage" value="470"/>
        <param name="bullet_chamber" value="1" />
                <param name="clip_size" value="6" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="clip_size" value="8" GAME="MP" />
                <param name="lowAmmoWarningFraction" value="0.34"/>                
        <param name="helper_tp" value="weapon_term" />
        <param name="nearmiss_signal" value="OnNearMiss" />
        <param name="damage_drop_per_meter" value="10" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="damage_drop_min_distance" value="100" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="damage_drop_min_damage" value="250" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="damage_drop_per_meter" value="0.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="damage_drop_min_distance" value="0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="damage_drop_min_damage" value="75" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="point_blank_amount" value="3" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="point_blank_distance" value="1" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="point_blank_falloff_distance" value="2" GAME="SP"/> 
                <param name="fillAmmoReloadFraction" value="0.67" />
                <param name="endReloadFraction" value="0.87" />
        <!--<param name="knocks_target" value="1"/>-->
        <param name="min_damage_for_knockDown" value="260"/>
        <!--<param name="knockdown_chance_leg" value="75"/>-->
        <param name="min_damage_for_knockDown_leg" value="250"/>
        <param name="holdbreath_fire_anim_damp" value="0.9" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="holdbreath_fire_anim_damp" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="holdbreath_ffeedback_damp" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="holdbreath_ffeedback_damp" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="crosshair"         value="0" GAME="MP"/>
      </fire>
      <proceduralrecoil>
        <param name="duration"        value="0.9" />
        <param name="strength"        value="0.08" />
        <param name="kickIn"        value="0.3" />
      </proceduralrecoil>
      <recoil>
        <param name="max_recoil"    value="1" />
        <param name="attack"         value="1.0" />
        <param name="decay"         value="0.9" />
                <param name="end_decay"     value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="end_decay"     value="0.5" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="maxx"         value="1.8" />
        <param name="maxy"         value="8.0" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="maxy"         value="7.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="randomness"     value="0.1" />
                <param name="recoil_holdBreathActive_m"     value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="recoil_holdBreathActive_m"     value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="recoil_crouch_m"         value="1.5" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="recoil_crouch_m"         value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <!-- these modifiers are applied to the amount of decay reduction per frame, increasing the decay per frame reduces recoil -->
        <param name="recoil_jump_m"         value="0.5" />

        <hints GAME="SP">
          <hint x="0.14"  y="0.29" />
          <hint x="0.20"  y="0.25" />
        </hints>

        <hints GAME="MP">
          <hint x="0.04"  y="0.4" />
          <hint x="-0.14"  y="0.36" />
        </hints>
      </recoil>
      <spread>
        <param name="min" value="1.5" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="min" value="13.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="max" value="8.0" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="max" value="13.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="attack" value="8.0" />
        <param name="decay" value="0.6" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="decay" value="4.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="end_decay" value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="end_decay" value="2.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="speed_m" value="1.25" />
        <!-- this multuplies the current velocity then adds it to the attack - can go above the max spread -->
        <param name="rotation_m" value="0" />
        <param name="spread_jump_m" value="1.0" />
        <param name="spread_crouch_m" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="spread_crouch_m" value="0.8" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="speed_holdBreathActive_m" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="speed_holdBreathActive_m" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="spread_holdBreathActive_m" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="spread_holdBreathActive_m" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
      </spread>

      <actions>
        <param name="fire" value="fire" />
        <param name="fire_cock" value="fire" />
      </actions>

      <muzzleflash aiVisibilityRadius="2.0" >
        <firstperson effect="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.muzzle_flash_fp" helper="muzzleflash_effect"  />
        <thirdperson effect="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.muzzle_flash_tp" helper="muzzleflash_effect"  />
      </muzzleflash>
      <muzzlesmoke>
        <firstperson effect="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.gun_smoke" helper="smoke_effect" />
        <thirdperson effect="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.gun_smoke" helper="smoke_effect" />
      </muzzlesmoke>      
      <reject>
                <firstperson effect="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.shell_eject_fp" helper="shells" GAME="SP" />
                <firstperson effect="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.shell_eject_mp_fp" helper="shells" GAME="MP" />
        <thirdperson effect="Crysis2_weapon_dsg1.shell_eject" helper="shells" GAME="SP" />
      </reject>
    </firemode>

    <firemode name="melee" type="Melee">
      <melee>
        <param name="helper" value="collision" />
        <param name="offset" value="0.35" />
        <param name="damage" value="300" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="damage" value="62" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="slide_damage" value="300" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="slide_damage" value="90" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="damage_AI" value="250" />
        <param name="impulse" value="100" />
        <param name="impulse_AI_to_player" value="300"/>
                <param name="impulse_vehicle" value="400" />
                <param name="impulse_up_percentage" value="0.4" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="range" value="1.8" />
                <param name="delay" value="0.1" />
                <param name="aiDelay" value="0.45" />
                <param name="duration" value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="duration" value="0.7" GAME="MP"/>
                <PowerAttack>
                    <param name="duration" value="0.6" GAME="SP"/>
                    <param name="duration" value="0.7" GAME="MP"/>
                </PowerAttack>
                
                <CloseAttack>
                    <param name="delay" value="0.25" />
                    <param name="duration" value="0.87" />
                    <param name="range" value="1.5" />
                    <param name="impulse_AI_to_Player" value="300"/>
                </CloseAttack>
      </melee>
      <actions>
        <param name="attack" value="melee" />
        <param name="attack_superPower" value="melee_superPower" />
      </actions>
    </firemode>
  </firemodes>

  <zoommodes>

    <zoommode name="assaultscope" type="Scope" enabled="0" >
      <stereo>
                <param name="eyeDistance" value="0.002" />
                <param name="convergenceDistance" value="0.25" />
      </stereo>
      <zoom>
        <param name="suffix" value="assault" />
        <param name="suffixAG" value="_iron" />
        <param name="fp_offset" value="0.0,0.0,0.004" />
        <param name="dof" value="1" />
        <param name="dof_focusMin" value="1.0" />
        <param name="dof_focusMax" value="200.0" />
        <param name="dof_focusLimit" value="500.0" />
        <!--<param name="blur_amount" value="0.8" />
        <param name="blur_mask" value="textures/weapons/assault_blurmask.dds" />-->
        <param name="zoom_in_time" value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="zoom_out_time" value="0.25" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="zoom_in_time" value="0.23" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="zoom_out_time" value="0.23" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="zoom_out_delay" value="0.15" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="scope_mode" value="1" />
                <param name="scope_nearFov" value="5" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="scope_nearFov" value="5" GAME="MP" />
                <param name="hide_weapon" value="1" />
                <param name="armor_bonus_zoom" value="1.25" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="muzzle_flash_scale" value="0.4" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="ironsightRotationAnimFactor" value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="ironsightStrafeAnimFactor" value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="ironsightMovementAnimFactor" value="0.7" GAME="SP"/>                                    
        <stages>
                    <stage value="3.5" GAME="SP"/>
                    <stage value="2.5" GAME="MP"/>
        </stages>
      </zoom>
      <zoomSway>
        <param name="maxX" value="0.006" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="maxY" value="0.008" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="maxX" value="0.003" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="maxY" value="0.0035" GAME="MP" />
                <param name="stabilizeTime" value="3.0" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="stabilizeTime" value="1.5" GAME="MP" />
                <param name="minScale" value="0.5" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="minScale" value="0.1" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="coverScale" value="0.25"/>
        <param name="coverScaleTime" value="5.0"/>
        <param name="crouchScale" value="0.25"/>
        <param name="proneScale" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="holdBreathScale" value="0.1" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="holdBreathTime" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>            
       </zoomSway>

      <spreadMod GAME="SP">
        <param name="max_mod" value="0.25"/>
        <param name="attack_mod" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="decay_mod" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="speed_m_mod" value="0.5" />
        <param name="min_mod" value="0.0001"/>
        <param name="rotation_m_mod" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="spread_crouch_m_mod" value="0.75"/>
        <param name="spread_prone_m_mod" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="spread_jump_m_mod" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="spread_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="0.1" />
      </spreadMod>

      <spreadMod GAME="MP">
        <param name="max_mod" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="attack_mod" value="0.0"/>
                <param name="decay_mod" value="0.1"/>
                <param name="end_decay_mod" value="0.1" />
        <param name="speed_m_mod" value="0.0" />
        <param name="min_mod" value="0.0"/>
        <param name="rotation_m_mod" value="0.0"/>
        <param name="spread_crouch_m_mod" value="1.0"/>
                <param name="spread_jump_m_mod" value="1.0"/>
                <param name="spread_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" />
                <param name="speed_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" />
      </spreadMod>

      <recoilMod>
        <param name="max_recoil_mod" value="1.0" />
                <param name="first_attack_mod" value="0.6" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="first_attack_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP" />
                <param name="attack_mod" value="0.6" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="attack_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="decay_mod" value="2.0" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="decay_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="end_decay_mod" value="2.0" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="end_decay_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="maxx_mod" value="1.25" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="maxy_mod" value="1.75" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="maxx_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="maxy_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="randomness_mod"     value="1.0" />
        <param name="angular_impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="back_impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="recoil_crouch_m_mod" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="recoil_crouch_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="recoil_prone_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="recoil_jump_m_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="recoil_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="2.0" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="recoil_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
      </recoilMod>
      <scope>
        <param name="scope" value="scope_assault" />
        <param name="dark_in_time" value="0.15" />
        <param name="dark_out_time" value="0.15" />
      </scope>
    </zoommode>
 
    <zoommode name="reflexsight" type="IronSight" enabled="0">
      <stereo>
                <param name="eyeDistance" value="0.002" />
                <param name="convergenceDistance" value="0.25" />
      </stereo>
      <zoom>
        <param name="suffix" value="assault" />
        <param name="suffixAG" value="_iron" />
        <param name="fp_offset" value="0.0,0.0,0.006" />
        <param name="dof" value="1" />
        <param name="dof_focusMin" value="1.0" />
        <param name="dof_focusMax" value="100.0" />
        <param name="dof_focusLimit" value="300.0" />
        <param name="zoom_in_time" value="0.25" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="zoom_out_time" value="0.25" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="zoom_in_time" value="0.2" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="zoom_out_time" value="0.2" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="zoom_out_delay" value="0.15" GAME="SP"/>        
        <param name="reflex_aimDot" value="0" />
        <param name="reflex_dotEffect" value="Objects/Weapons/Attachments/reflex_rifle/dot.cgf" />
        <param name="scope_mode" value="1" />
                <param name="scope_nearFov" value="12" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="scope_nearFov" value="12" GAME="MP" />
                <param name="armor_bonus_zoom" value="1.25" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="muzzle_flash_scale" value="0.4" GAME="MP"/>                
                <param name="fp_offset" value="0.00,0.00,0.0034" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="fp_rot_offset" value="0.0,0.0,0.0" GAME="MP"/>
                <stages>
          <stage value="1.4" />
        </stages>
      </zoom>
      <zoomSway>
        <param name="maxX" value="0.006" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="maxY" value="0.008" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="maxX" value="0.003" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="maxY" value="0.0035" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="stabilizeTime" value="0.01" />
        <param name="minScale" value="0.25" />
        <param name="coverScale" value="0.25"/>
        <param name="coverScaleTime" value="5.0"/>
        <param name="crouchScale" value="0.25"/>
        <param name="proneScale" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="holdBreathScale" value="0.1" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="holdBreathTime" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>            
      </zoomSway>
      <spreadMod GAME="SP">
        <param name="max_mod" value="0.25"/>
        <param name="attack_mod" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="decay_mod" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="speed_m_mod" value="0.25" />
        <param name="min_mod" value="0.0001" />
        <param name="rotation_m_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="spread_crouch_m_mod" value="0.75"/>
        <param name="spread_prone_m_mod" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="spread_jump_m_mod" value="1.0"/>
      </spreadMod>

      <spreadMod GAME="MP">
        <param name="max_mod" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="attack_mod" value="0.0"/>
                <param name="decay_mod" value="0.1"/>
                <param name="end_decay_mod" value="0.1" />
        <param name="speed_m_mod" value="0.0" />
        <param name="min_mod" value="0.0"/>
        <param name="rotation_m_mod" value="0.0"/>
        <param name="spread_crouch_m_mod" value="1.0"/>
                <param name="spread_jump_m_mod" value="1.0"/>
                <param name="spread_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" />
                <param name="speed_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" />
      </spreadMod>
      
      <recoilMod>
        <param name="max_recoil_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="attack_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="decay_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="end_decay_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="maxx_mod" value="1.25" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="maxy_mod" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="maxx_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="maxy_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="angular_impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="back_impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
                <param name="recoil_crouch_m_mod" value="0.75" GAME="SP" />
                <param name="recoil_crouch_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP" />
        <param name="recoil_prone_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="SP" />
        <param name="recoil_jump_m_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="recoil_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" />
      </recoilMod>

    </zoommode>
   
    <zoommode name="sniper" type="Scope" enabled="0">        
      <stereo>
                <param name="eyeDistance" value="0.002" />
                <param name="convergenceDistance" value="0.25" />
      </stereo>
      <zoom>
        <param name="suffix" value="sniper" />
                <param name="suffixAG" value="_iron" />
        <param name="iron" value="scope_" />
        <param name="target_snap_enabled" value="0" />
        <param name="dof" value="1" />
        <param name="dof_focusMin" value="1.0" />
        <param name="dof_focusMax" value="200.0" />
        <param name="dof_focusLimit" value="500.0" />
        <!--<param name="blur_amount" value="0.8" />
        <param name="blur_mask" value="textures/weapons/sniper_blurmask.dds" />-->
        <param name="zoom_in_time" value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="zoom_out_time" value="0.25" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="zoom_in_time" value="0.25" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="zoom_out_time" value="0.25" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="zoom_out_delay" value="0.15" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="scope_mode" value="1" />
        <param name="scope_nearFov" value="6" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="scope_nearFov" value="6" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="hide_weapon" value="1" />
                <param name="armor_bonus_zoom" value="1.25" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="muzzle_flash_scale" value="0.4" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="shoulderRotationAnimFactor" value="0.7" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="shoulderStrafeAnimFactor" value="0.7" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="ironsightRotationAnimFactor" value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="ironsightStrafeAnimFactor" value="0.3" GAME="SP"/>
        <stages>
          <stage value="4" rotationSpeedScale="0.2" GAME="SP" />
          <stage value="10" rotationSpeedScale="0.05" GAME="SP" />
          <stage value="4.0" rotationSpeedScale="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
          <stage value="12.0" rotationSpeedScale="0.33" GAME="MP"/>
        </stages>
      </zoom>
      <zoomSway GAME="SP">
        <param name="maxX" value="0.006" />
        <param name="maxY" value="0.0075" />
        <param name="stabilizeTime" value="2" />
        <param name="minScale" value="0.1" />
        <param name="coverScale" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="coverScaleTime" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="crouchScale" value="0.25"/>
        <param name="proneScale" value="0.5"/>
        <param name="holdBreathScale" value="0.1" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="holdBreathTime" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>            
      </zoomSway>

      <zoomSway GAME="MP">
        <param name="maxX" value="0.003" />
        <param name="maxY" value="0.0035" />
        <param name="stabilizeTime" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="minScale" value="0.1"/>
        <param name="coverScale" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="coverScaleTime" value="1.0"/>
        <param name="crouchScale" value="0.25"/>
        <param name="proneScale" value="0.5"/>
      </zoomSway>


      <spreadMod>
        <param name="max_mod" value="0.25" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="max_mod" value="0.5" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="attack_mod" value="1.0" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="attack_mod" value="0.0" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="decay_mod" value="0.1"/>
                <param name="end_decay_mod" value="0.1" />
                <param name="speed_m_mod" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="speed_m_mod" value="0.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="min_mod" value="0.1" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="min_mod" value="0.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="rotation_m_mod" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="spread_crouch_m_mod" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="spread_crouch_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="spread_prone_m_mod" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="spread_jump_m_mod" value="1.0"/>
                <param name="spread_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="0.1" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="spread_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="speed_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
      </spreadMod>
      <recoilMod>
        <param name="max_recoil_mod" value="1.0" />
                <param name="first_attack_mod" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="attack_mod" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="attack_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
                <param name="decay_mod" value="2.0" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="decay_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="end_decay_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="maxx_mod" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="maxy_mod" value="0.5" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="maxx_mod" value="0.5" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="maxy_mod" value="0.4" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="randomness_mod"     value="1.0" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="angular_impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="back_impulse_mod" value="1.0" />
                <param name="recoil_crouch_m_mod" value="0.75" GAME="SP"/>
                <param name="recoil_crouch_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
        <param name="recoil_prone_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="recoil_jump_m_mod" value="1.0" />
        <param name="recoil_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.25" GAME="SP"/>
        <param name="recoil_holdBreathActive_m_mod" value="1.0" GAME="MP"/>
      </recoilMod>
      <scope>
        <param name="scope" value="scope_sniper" />
        <param name="dark_in_time" value="0.15" />
        <param name="dark_out_time" value="0.15" />
      </scope>
    </zoommode>
  </zoommodes>
  <accessories>

    <initialsetup>
      <accessory name="SniperScope" GAME="SP" />         
    </initialsetup>
    
      <accessory name="SniperScope" zoommode="sniper" category="scope" exclusive="1" default="1" >
          <attach helper="attachment_sniper" layer="scope" />
          <detach />  
          <params>
              <firemodes>
                  <firemode type="Sniper">
                      <fire>
                          <param name="crosshair"         value="0"/>
                      </fire>
                  </firemode>
              </firemodes>
          </params>
      <stats_changes stat_accuracy="4" stat_mobility="-2" stat_range="4" GAME="SP"/>          
      </accessory>

    <accessory name="Reflex" zoommode="reflexsight" category="scope" exclusive="1">
      <attach helper="attachment_top" layer="scope" />
      <detach />
      <stats_changes stat_accuracy="2" stat_mobility="1" GAME="SP"/>      
    </accessory>

    <accessory name="AssaultScope" zoommode="assaultscope" category="scope" exclusive="1">
      <attach helper="attachment_top" layer="scope" />
      <detach />
      <stats_changes stat_accuracy="3" stat_mobility="-1" stat_range="2" GAME="SP"/>        
    </accessory>

    <accessory name="Silencer" category="barrel" exclusive="1" >
      <attach helper="attachment_barrel" />
      <detach />
      <params>
        <firemodes>
          <firemode type="Sniper">
            <fire>
              <param name="bullet_pierceability_modifier" value="2" />
              <param name="is_silenced" value="1" />
                            <param name="damage" value="250" GAME="SP"/>
                            <param name="damage_drop_per_meter" value="5" GAME="SP"/>
                            <param name="damage_drop_min_distance" value="50" GAME="SP"/>                            
                            <param name="damage_drop_min_damage" value="200" GAME="SP"/>
              <param name="stealthEnergyDrainMultiplier" value="0.85" GAME="SP" />                                                                                                  
            </fire>
            <actions>
              <param name="fire" value="fire_silenced" />
              <param name="fire_cock" value="fire_silenced" />
            </actions>
          </firemode>
        </firemodes>
      <stats_changes stat_damage="-2" GAME="SP"/>          
      </params>
    </accessory>
 
    <accessory name="ExtendedClip" category="bottom" exclusive="1" GAME="MP" >
      <attach helper="attachment_bottom" />
      <detach />
      <params>
        <firemodes>
          <firemode type="Sniper" >
            <fire>
                            <param name="clip_size" value="11" />
            </fire>
          </firemode>
        </firemodes>
      </params>
    </accessory>
   
  </accessories>
</item>
```

also ganz lustig für den singleplayer  man schießt und die gegner fliegen durch die luft 

wenn man mp spielen möchte muss man allerdings wieder die alten pakfiles reinkopieren


----------



## Mister HighSetting (26. März 2011)

Was ich ein bisschen blöd finde ist die Sprinten funktion. Es wurde ja gesagt das der Stärke und Schnelligkeitsmodus eins werden. Gut, stark bin ich aber nicht schnell.  Was der da rennt ist ein stinknormaler sprint wie in jedem anderen shooter, da brauch ich keinen Nanosiut dafür. Und warum kostet dieser lächerliche Sprint auch noch Anzugenergie?

PS: Wie schlittert man über den Boden???


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Hier das beste beispiel, schaltet man 4xAA hinzu wird das Bild unscharf..

http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2612-452i7r.jpg


----------



## Primer (26. März 2011)

Shooter schrieb:


> Diese Screens sehen aber doch genau so aus wie von der Xbox


 
So, wo haste den die Xbox 720 gekauft


----------



## Mister HighSetting (26. März 2011)

doenertier84 schrieb:


> Für mich ist im Level Semper Fi erstmal Pause angesagt...mein Counter für die Nano Suit Punkte ist 0 und bleibt auch 0. Ein Bug im Spiel...so macht es keinen Sinn mehr weiterzumachen und ich warte einen weiteren Patch ab.
> 
> 
> Scheinbar bin ich auch nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem, habs mal im MyCrisis Forum gepostet.


 
Bei mir zählt er nur ab und zu mal Punkte. Hätte schon bestimmt 3 mal so viele Kills wie ich angezeigt bekomme. Und der Limited Code ging auch nicht......


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2011)

Singleplayer gerade durchgespielt. 
I love it!


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Habe eben mal ein Video von einen echt seltsamen Bug gemacht, tritt dieser bei euch auch auf, sobalt man Schatten näher kommt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yu_R-8q-yCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. März 2011)

@Brox26 Du musst mit der SCAR Punkte machen. Ansonsten weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Bull56 (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Habe eben mal ein Video von einen echt seltsamen Bug gemacht, tritt dieser bei euch auch auf, sobalt man Schatten näher kommt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hängt eventuell mit deiner config zusammen. in crysis wars gabs auch nen ganz schlimmen begriff: shadows from terrain in all lods. danach hatte man die schatten total durcheinander


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Ok hast Recht, habs eben mal ohne Config probiert, liegt vermutlich an der 2048 Shadowsize.


----------



## nassa (26. März 2011)

@hd5870: Ja es liegt an der Schattenauflösung. Schreib r_DynTexMaxSize = 160 in deine config dann müsste dieser Effekt weggehen und du kannst deine 2048er Schatten beibehalten.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Werds mal probieren. Greift eigentlich 4096 SHadowsize?


----------



## widder0815 (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Habe eben mal ein Video von einen echt seltsamen Bug gemacht, tritt dieser bei euch auch auf, sobalt man Schatten näher kommt?


 
Wird an Crossfire liegen (das Game ist ja neu ) , ""schalt mal dein Crossfire ab""


----------



## nassa (26. März 2011)

ja. aber da ist dein effekt mit diesem hellen Quadrat um einen herum noch viel krasser. außerdem gibt es einen derben fps drop. ca. 15-20 fps weniger.

aber da muss man langsam über den Sinn nachdenken. Die Cryengine sieht 768-1024 als (High-Very High) an. Also so ist es angedacht. Und 2048 ist schon Ultra-High bzw. eigentlich schon bisschen zu viel. Bei Crysis 2 kann ich es aber echt empfehlen. Kostet ca. 2-3 fps. Und 4096 ist dann total übertrieben. Kann man mal zum Spaß oder für Screenshots machen...

edit: @widder0815: nein, liegt nicht an CF. tritt auch bep Single Karten auf.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Naja um den Drop mach ich mir weniger sorgen. 
20fps weniger hab ich trotzdem noch knapp 80fps.

Edit

Hat geklappt, danke.
Wieso wird bei AA Blur atkiv, ich verstehs nicht.. -.-'


----------



## nassa (26. März 2011)

das ist kein Blur.

Crysis 2 benutzt nicht das klassische AA, wie man es kennt bzw. wie der Treiber es nutzt. Es ist Edge-AA. So wie bei Crysis 1 damals auch schon. Da konnte man aber noch wählen, ob man das "Hauseigene" Edge-AA nutzt, welches sich aktiviert hat wenn man kein AA im Options-Menü einstellte oder ob man lieber das richtige AA nimmt, welches in Kraft trat wenn man im Optionsmenü eine beliebige Stufe einstellte. Dadurch deaktivierte sich dann automatisch Edge-AA.

Edge-AA ist eine Variante wo die Kanten durch einen leichten Unschärfeeffekt geglättet werden. Das hat den Vorteil, dass es kaum Leistung kostet und dafür relativ gut aussieht. Nachteil: Dadurch dass alles mit diesem Unschärfeeffekt überzogen wird, hat der Spieler manchmal das Gefühl, dass alles unscharf sei.

So, und da man bei Crysis 2 aber kein richtiges AA auswählen kann hat man nur die Möglichkeit ohne oder mit Edge-AA zu spielen. Es fehlt quasi das richtige AA (MSAA) aus Crysis 1.

Für Leute mit wenig Rechenperformance ist Edge-AA eigentlich eine gute Sache.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Hab mal 2 Vergleichsbilder.
Übern CC funktioniert das auch nicht.
EdgeAA schaut echt mies aus hoffe da kommt noch was.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2011)

Soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, aber kannst du die Bilder hir im Forum hochladen


----------



## nassa (26. März 2011)

ja hier sieht man es gut.

das zweite Bild (du sagtest ohne MSAA) nutzt den Edge-AA-Filter. Wie ich beschrieben habe. Ist kein richtiges AA aktiviert, tritt Edge-AA in Kraft.

im ersten Bild, wo du MSAA geschrieben hast, sieht man kein Anti Aliasing. Also müsste man eigentlich auch hier "Ohne MSAA" schreiben, da man ja deutlich sieht, dass kein MSAA genutzt wird. Hier wird nämlich der Edge-Filter deaktiviert. Da aber kein richtiges AA unter DX9 funktioniert (wie auch schon bei Crysis 1), hat man halt weder Edge-AA noch richtiges AA (MSAA).


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> ja hier sieht man es gut.
> 
> das zweite Bild (du sagtest ohne MSAA) nutzt den Edge-AA-Filter. Wie ich beschrieben habe. Ist kein richtiges AA aktiviert, tritt Edge-AA in Kraft.
> 
> im ersten Bild, wo du MSAA geschrieben hast, sieht man kein Anti Aliasing. Also müsste man eigentlich auch hier "Ohne MSAA" schreiben, da man ja deutlich sieht, dass kein MSAA genutzt wird. Hier wird nämlich der Edge-Filter deaktiviert. Da aber kein richtiges AA unter DX9 funktioniert (wie auch schon bei Crysis 1), hat man halt weder Edge-AA noch richtiges AA (MSAA).


 
Habs vertauscht, hab die Bilder mal im Forum hochgeladen.


----------



## nassa (26. März 2011)

Um die Diskussion einfach zum Ende zu bringen: So sieht es aus:

Crysis/Cryengine (egal ob 1 oder 2) kann unter DX9 kein Anti Aliasing nutzen. Das hat zur Folge, dass man bei DX9 automatisch Edge-AA aktiviert hat um ein glatteres Bild zu bekommen als ohne. Deaktiviert man es per Config ist der Unschärfeeffekt zwar weg aber das Bild sieht meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer aus. Weil nämlich überhaupt nix mehr geglättet wird.

Bei D3D (10/11) sieht es dagegen ganz anders aus. Hier kann "richtiges" Anti Aliasing genutzt werden. Hier könnte man dann quasi den Edge-AA-Filter per Config abschalten und per Treiber richtiges MSAA (oder besser) nutzen.


Also um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Erst mit D3D werden wir ein scharfes Bild und glatte Kanten haben.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen plan wie man die .pak files entpacken kann?



Gibt einen Pak Injector, einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Pravasi (26. März 2011)

Is ja schon abgefahren,irgendwie:
Kein Mensch spielt anscheinend den MP.
Die meisten haben das Spiel nur wegen der Grafik gekauft,der Rest ist echt zweitrangig.

Ein optisch schönes Spiel,ganz klar.
Ob man es noch besser machen hätte machen können-egal.
Aber vom Gameplay nach 3 Stunden echt öde.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher,ob ich es schaffe,es zuende zu spielen.
Wesentlich langweiliger als Teil 1.


----------



## nassa (26. März 2011)

also ich habe bisher nur Multiplayer gespielt und hab am Singleplayer nur nen bisschen, zwecks Config anpassen, rumgespielt. Da warte ich auf DX11 bevor ich mich der Kampange widme.

@hd5870: pak. files kann man bereits entpacken. Es gibt nen Extractor dafür. Würde ich aber, zweckes Multiplayer, von abraten.


----------



## Gerry (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> werde in Zukunft auf Usenext zurückgreifen.



Mach das mal, dann kannst du mit dem eingesparten Geld sicherlich noch weitere überflüssige Hardware kaufen.



hd5870 schrieb:


> Man brauch doch nur die ganzen Boards lesen. Am  meisten lohnt es im Hwluxx, da gibt höchstens 5 Leute dennen das Spiel  gefällt, rest teilen alle meine Meinung.


 
Du scheinst auf seltsamen Boards unterwegs zu sein. Repräsentativ ist deine Meinung sicherlich nicht!


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Mach das mal, dann kannst du mit dem eingesparten Geld sicherlich noch weitere überflüssige Hardware kaufen.


 
Neidisch? 
Ist halt mein Hobby, Problem damit?



Gerry schrieb:


> Du scheinst auf seltsamen Boards unterwegs zu sein. Repräsentativ ist deine Meinung sicherlich nicht!



Guck dir die ganzen Foren an der Großteil sagt, dass Crysis 2 ein Fail ist..


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Neidisch?
> Ist halt mein Hobby, Problem damit?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Er meint damit Deine überflüssigen ATI-Flimmerkärtchen 

Das Grosstadtgeballer in 2  owned dieses schnuckelige und gayische Inselgebumse der Vorgänger.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Er meint damit Deine überflüssigen ATI-Flimmerkärtchen


 
Da flimmert nichts. 



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Das Grosstadtgeballer in 2 owned diese schnuckelige und gayische Inselgebumse der Vorgänger



Kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Gerry (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Neidisch?
> Ist halt mein Hobby, Problem damit?



Nein, du hast aber ganz offensichtlich ein Problem damit, dass du Hardware gekauft hast, für die es kein Futter gibt.
Im Übrigen brauche ich nicht neidisch sein. Meine Hardware ist immer so aktuell, dass ich aktuelle Spiele @ max. Details zocken kann.
Mich beeindruckt deine SIG also keineswegs, ganz im Gegenteil...

Für dich:
http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...beratung-fuer-aktuelle-Grafikkarten-817387/3/



hd5870 schrieb:


> Guck dir die ganzen Foren an der Großteil sagt, dass Crysis 2 ein Fail ist..



Wenn ich schon sehe, was du für ein Forum herausgesucht hast, kann ich nur lachen.
Aber bleib nur in dem Glauben, dass deine Meinung repräsentativ ist und alle Gameredakteure keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Nein, du hast aber ganz offensichtlich ein Problem damit, dass du Hardware gekauft hast, für die es kein Futter gibt.



Oh, hast du ne Ahnung. 
Schonmal Call of Pripyat über Eyefinity und AA gespielt inklusive Complete Mod? Anscheinend nicht.



Gerry schrieb:


> Für dich:
> http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...beratung-fuer-aktuelle-Grafikkarten-817387/3/



Komm mir jetzt nicht mit dem Matchmist, besonders weil Crysis 2 dank der "Hochauflösenden Texturen" massig an Hardware erfordert. 
Da gibt es Spiele die sind weit anspruchsvoller!



Gerry schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon sehe, was du für ein Forum herausgesucht hast, kann ich nur lachen.


 
Schlechte Ausrede!


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (26. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Hardware gekauft hast, für die es kein Futter gibt.
> . Meine Hardware ist immer so aktuell, dass ich aktuelle Spiele @ max. Details zocken kann.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Maximale Details in 2560x1600 machen schon echt was her. Dafür brauchts aber zZt. teure Multigpusysteme    , auch in Crysis 2.
Und SGSSAA mit derzeitigen 200€-Kärtchen kannste eh vergessen.


----------



## Gerry (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Call of Pripyat



Das Spiel mit der PCG-Wertung von 80% und der GS-Wertung von 85% und 7/10 Grafikpunkten?
Und dafür gibst du so viel Geld aus? 

Der PCGames-Artikel bezog sich übrigens nicht allein auf "was benötige ich für Crysis 2", sondern ist allgemein gehalten.
Aber dein Crysis 2-Gehate trübt momentan wohl etwas deine Sicht.

Wir müssen hier - speziell in diesem Forum - keineswegs über Sinn oder Unsinn unrentabler Hardware reden, aber wenn hier einige "Hardware-Jünger" momentan am Rad drehen, dann muss man euch auch mal wieder auf den Teppich holen.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Das Spiel mit der PCG-Wertung von 80% und der GS-Wertung von 85% und 7/10 Grafikpunkten?
> Und dafür gibst du so viel Geld aus?


 
Nein, es ist einfach mein Hobby mit Hardware zu tüfteln und eine Grafikh**e dazu bin ich auch, was andere darüber denken ist mir egal.
Das ist alles hart erarbeitete Hardware in der jahrelange Arbeit steckt. Spielen tuh ich kein Spiel ohne AA, da mich Kanten die nicht glatt sind einfach ankotzen.

Call of Pripyat mit Complete Mod macht einiges her, schaut sogar besser aus als Crysis 2, hat sogar Hochauflösende Texturen. 

OT





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcNylGYq-v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4IBgcPaBdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerry (26. März 2011)

Ist doch ok, ich möchte dein Hobby nicht schlechtreden. 
In anderen Bereichen (z.B. Kfz + MBike) kaufe ich auch nicht rational.

Trotzdem müsst ihr (speziell du und der Foren-Cheater) euern Frust jetzt nicht in total überzogener(!) Art und Weise an C2 auslassen.
Die Grafik hätte besser sein können und wird sie evtl. auch noch. Mich ärgert auch, dass Crytek so viel versprochen hat...

Aber C2 ist nun mal ein sehr gutes Spiel, was die ganzen Wertungen auch eindeutig belegen.


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Ja du hast vollkommen recht nur kann ich nicht verstehen wie Crysis 2 eine bessere Wertung bekommen kann als Crysis 1 was weit bessere Texturen liefert.

Zum Beispiel hier:
Crysis 2 (PC) bei GameStar.de - Wertung, Fazit

- tolle Partikeleffekte <- Wo denn, mit Mods..?
- realistische Animationen <- Kann man drüber streiten
- detailreiche Texturen <- trifft ganz und garnicht zu!
- hübsche Beleuchtung <- stimme ich ebenfalls zu
- Söldner rufen Verstärkung <- Ja tun sie jedoch bleiben manche Söldner einfach stehen und achten garnicht drauf.

Die Texturen machen beim Thema Grafik einfach den meisten Eindruck und die sind bei Crysis 2 einfach nicht vorhanden und diese werden auch nie vorhanden sein denn dazu müsste Crytek ein riesen Patch liefern der mehrere GB beträgt.


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2011)

Grad was interressantes von mycrysis.com:

 --  Servers
    Ranked servers failing to start
    Some ranked servers are failing to load into the game. This is a known issue that we are currently investigating. If you find yourself in a game lobby without voting options or a game countdown then you should leave the lobby and find another game as this one will not load correctly. We will post updates on this issue in this thread when they are available.

Alles andere läuft bei mir. Also den Bug noch beheben und


----------



## hempsmoker (26. März 2011)

Den Bug gabs ja zum Glück noch nicht in der Demo....  Hat das denn von denen keiner mitbekommen?


----------



## Stingray93 (26. März 2011)

Habe ein nerviges Problem 
Wenn ich Crossfire einschalte, flackern die Lichteffekte bei mir sehr.
Leider läuft das spiel ohne Crossfire in meiner Auflösung (5760x1080) nicht flüssig.

Habe zwar schon eine mögliche Lösung gefunden, allerdings läuft es auch nicht wirklich gut.

Hat jmd. das gleiche Problem und konnte es lösen?

Wenn man die .EXE in z.B. AssassinsCreedBrotherhood.EXE umbenennt flackert das Bild nicht, leider läuft das Spiel dann nicht mehr flüssig und ruckelt leicht.
Beim "lichtflackern" ruckelt das Spiel ansich überhaupt nicht, nur das Licht flackert halt...
Oder man wechselt in den Fenstermodus (auch eher suboptimal) flackert das Bild ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Ja du hast vollkommen recht nur kann ich nicht verstehen wie Crysis 2 eine bessere Wertung bekommen kann als Crysis 1 was weit bessere Texturen liefert.


 
Wenn es das ist, was dich wurmt, dann sei beruhigt. Crysis 1 bekam damals bei Gamestar und PCGames 94 %, Crysis 2 nur 90 %, was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann ...


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2011)

@stingray: Guck dir mal meinen Link zu mycrysis an da wird unter anderem auch das Problem von crytek angesprochen, nur 2 postings nach oben gucken.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Ja du hast vollkommen recht nur kann ich nicht verstehen wie Crysis 2 eine bessere Wertung bekommen kann als Crysis 1 was weit bessere Texturen liefert.
> 
> Zum Beispiel hier:
> Crysis 2 (PC) bei GameStar.de - Wertung, Fazit
> ...



Es gibt viele Dinge die ich auch nicht verstehe oder nachvollziehen kann, aber damit muss man sich nunmal abfinden. Du brauchst nicht in jedem Post schreiben, dass die Grafik, laut deiner Meinung, ******* ist und. Das macht es auch nicht besser. 

Ich schwanke im Moment noch, ob ich Crysis 2 kaufen soll oder nicht. Wahrscheinlich erst, wenn es rund läuft und ich kein Bock mehr auf Anno 1404 habe. Also dauert es noch eine Weile.


----------



## Cyberratchet (26. März 2011)

Ich bin zurzeit auf Suche nach einem neuen PC-Shooter, nachdem mich Killzone 3 auf meiner PS3 wirklich begeistert hat und es eigentlich immer noch tut. Wie A.N.D.I bin ich gerade auch am schwanken ob ich mir Crysis 2 holen soll oder nicht.
Ich habe vor Crysis auf hardcore mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 zu spielen, mein 1090T und 470 AMP! sollten das eigentlich schaffen, oder? Beim Singleplayer habe ich keine Sorgen, nur wie ist denn die Performance im Multiplayer? 30 FPS reichen mir übrigens vollkommen.

Nochetwas OT:
Anno dazumal habe ich Crysis 1 angespielt und es hat mir eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Da ich nun einen PC habe, welcher das Spiel stemmen kann, spiele ich zudem auch mit dem Gedanken mir die "Crysis Maximum Edition" (Crysis + Warhead) zu holen. Würdet ihr sagen, dass sich die beiden Spiele noch lohnen? Vorallem die Mods sehen sehr nett aus, Crysis Wars wird allerdings jetzt niemand mehr spielen, nehme ich an^^.


----------



## doenertier84 (26. März 2011)

- tolle Partikeleffekte : stimmt, besser als in Crysis 1...und kein einziger Ruckler, sehr gute Nutzung mehrerer Kerne 
- realistische Animationen viel besser, diese laufenden Aliens sind klasse, mal gehen sie, mal springen sie wie Katzen durch die Gegend, die suchen einen förmlich, winken Kollegen herbei - die Vielfalt macht s. In Crysis 1 gibt es nichts Vergleichbares...die kleine Aliens schweben wie Luftkissenboote..selten springen sie mal...hier hängt Crysis 2 den ersten Teil locker ab
- detailreiche Texturen <- trifft ganz und garnicht zu!...sind schlechter als in Crysis 1. Ich vermisse noch POM...hoffentlich für Tesselation mit Patch später ausgespart.
- hübsche Beleuchtung <- stimme ich ebenfalls zu....von der Beleuchtung hat man immer was, nicht nur wenn man mit der Nase direkt davor steht..großer Vorteil, schafft Atmosphäre
- Söldner rufen Verstärkung: KI besser als in Crysis 1...die Jungs sind auch 3 mal flinker, nicht selten dass meine Deckung auffliegt und ich urplötzlich umstellt bin. Auch nett: Sperrfeuer in Richtung wo die KI einen vermutet


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. März 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich bin zurzeit auf Suche nach einem neuen PC-Shooter, nachdem mich Killzone 3 auf meiner PS3 wirklich begeistert hat und es eigentlich immer noch tut. Wie A.N.D.I bin ich gerade auch am schwanken ob ich mir Crysis 2 holen soll oder nicht.
> Ich habe vor Crysis auf hardcore mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 zu spielen, mein 1090T und 470 AMP! sollten das eigentlich schaffen, oder? Beim Singleplayer habe ich keine Sorgen, nur wie ist denn die Performance im Multiplayer? 30 FPS reichen mir übrigens vollkommen.
> 
> Nochetwas OT:
> Anno dazumal habe ich Crysis 1 angespielt und es hat mir eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Da ich nun einen PC habe, welcher das Spiel stemmen kann, spiele ich zudem auch mit dem Gedanken mir die "Crysis Maximum Edition" (Crysis + Warhead) zu holen. Würdet ihr sagen, dass sich die beiden Spiele noch lohnen? Vorallem die Mods sehen sehr nett aus, Crysis Wars wird allerdings jetzt niemand mehr spielen, nehme ich an^^.


 

Crysis Wars ist eigentlich ziemlich gut, aber leider gibt es nur sehr wenige, gute und vorallem volle Server. Bei mir wurde die Verbindung immer schlechter, deswegen habe ich mir dann BC2 gekauft. Mit der Maximum Edition machst du nichts falsch. Es gibt ja noch schöne Mods. Musst mal auf CrysisHQ oder CryMod nachschauen. 
Laut dem PCGH Benchmark wird Crysis 2 halbwegs flüssig laufen auf maximalen Einstellungen. Im Multiplayer musst du wohl auf einiges verzichten. Außerdem hängt es davon ab, ob Crysis 2 überhaupt von 6-Kernprozessoren profitiert.


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Crysis auf hardcore mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 zu spielen, mein 1090T und 470 AMP! sollten das eigentlich schaffen, oder? Beim Singleplayer habe ich keine Sorgen, nur wie ist denn die Performance im Multiplayer? 30 FPS reichen mir übrigens vollkommen.
> 
> Nochetwas OT:
> Anno dazumal habe ich Crysis 1 angespielt und es hat mir eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Da ich nun einen PC habe, welcher das Spiel stemmen kann, spiele ich zudem auch mit dem Gedanken mir die "Crysis Maximum Edition" (Crysis + Warhead) zu holen. Würdet ihr sagen, dass sich die beiden Spiele noch lohnen? Vorallem die Mods sehen sehr nett aus, Crysis Wars wird allerdings jetzt niemand mehr spielen, nehme ich an^^.



Ob dein PC das schafft? Ja locker.

Das Bundle Crysis+Warhead lohnt sich! Für 20€ hast du eins der Besten, wenn nicht den Besten Shooter überhaupt. Da kommen etliche Stunden Spielspass zusammen. Wenn du Crysis Wars spielen willst, findest du immer noch interressante Server, zum Beispiel NH. Macht richtig Bock. Auf den Servern laufen dann auch einige Mods, wie nur Nahkampf

Bei Crysis 2 stört mich im Multiplayer und im Singleplayer die Tendenz zu dunklen kleinen Leveln und die Tendenz zum Horror, mit all den Splatter an den Menschen, im Singleplayer. Das brauche ich nicht. Wenn ich mich gruseln will gucke ich Nachrichten  Wenn ich Gänsehaut will bestell ich mir ein halbes Hähnchen  Die Crysis 2-Schlussszene ala ich seh zwar was aber ich seh nix. Die großen, weiträumigen und vor allem hellen Level bei Crysis 1 und CrysisWars besonders. Die Story von Crysis 2.

So hat jeder Teil wie alles Vor- und Nachteile. Eins steht für beide Teile fest: Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Airblade85 (26. März 2011)

oohjjee als da hat sich Crytek ja mal auf gut deutsch ordentlich sich selber ins Knie gef****  Hab nämlich gerade gelesen das man selbst mit der illigalen raupkopie ohne Probleme online zocken kann lol


----------



## Cyberratchet (26. März 2011)

@A.N.D.I & s|n|s:
Danke für eure Posts. Wie es aussieht sollte es also locker die 30 FPS erreicht werden, vorallem weil sich meine 470 AMP! doch deutlich in Richtung 560 GTX bewegt ^^. Also werde ich mir in Kürze das Bundle und Teil 2 kaufen, 60€ für die ganze Dröhnug Crysis finde ich einen fairen Preis. Was ich so gehört habe, unterscheiden sich Crysis War und der Crysis 2 MP doch recht deutlich. Wo CW mit den Fahrzeugen anscheinend eher in die BF Ecke geht, wirkt C2 auf mich deutlich actionreicher. Für mich scheint das eine gute Mischung zu sein .


----------



## M2.P (26. März 2011)

Morjen.
Wo ich da ma ne Frage hätte...habt ihr auch so viel Glück wie ich?
Wenn ich auf einen Server gehen will steht dort regelmäßig: Verbindung zum Host fehlgeschlagen
Und das bei 98% aller angewählten Server...
Mein Ping liegt zwischen 100 und 250 (warsch. wegen mittelmäßiger W-lan Verbindung)
Außerdem Speichert er öffters meine Fortschritte nicht ab so das ich immer wieder 1-2 Level zurückgeworfen werde...(multiplayer)

Und last but not least: Ich versuche den Preorder Key auf crysis.ea.de/preorder einzulösen aber er sagt mir andauernd das der Key falsch ist...(obwohl ich die Box bei Saturn erworben hab und dieser Zettel da drin war...)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. März 2011)

Klar, die Beleuchtung sieht wirklich besser aus, die Texturen sind zwar teils grottig, aber durchschnittlich ganz schön und die KI ist um einiges besser (rollen sich beim umfallen ab etc.)

Aber durch das schlauchige Leveldesign und die immer gleichen Kämpfe (alienschiff wirf immer wieder Aliens ab u.ä.) hat das Spiel keinen wirklichen Wiederspielwert.

Schade eigentlich den Crysis 1 war da um Welten besser.


----------



## arosman (26. März 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Is ja schon abgefahren,irgendwie:
> Kein Mensch spielt anscheinend den MP.
> Die meisten haben das Spiel nur wegen der Grafik gekauft,der Rest ist echt zweitrangig.
> 
> ...


 
So sehe ich das auch, langweilig, habe sechs stunden gezockt und musste mit dem schlaf kämpfen.
... heute verscherbelt.
Verschiedene configs habe ich zwar ausprobiert und es sah minimal besser aus, aber na ja das spiel ist enfach nicht mein ding
Grafikstil, Gameplay, da bin ich 1000x besseres gewohnt

Zocke lieber wieder Max Panyne 2 oder Fear durch, rein vom spielgefühl ganz andere liga.


----------



## hamst0r (26. März 2011)

clFOV 80 
pl_Movement.Power_Sprint_TargetFov 80

Wenn ich sprinte, wird leider trotzdem FOV größer und das stört mich irgendwie sehr. 
Hab auch beides schon in die Verknüpfung mit reingemacht, funktioniert aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. März 2011)

Dann steht pl_Movement.Power_Sprint_TargetFov halt mal auf nen kleineren Wert.


----------



## Xutho (26. März 2011)

habt ihr auch den Bug im Single-Player das die Nano Punkte die man Sammelt von den Aliens irgendwie verschwinden ?! hatte 4000 im nächsten level wieder auf 0 des war jetzt schon mehrmals oder ist es doch ein Feature


----------



## ghostadmin (26. März 2011)

Also bei mir werden die gespeichert.


----------



## hamst0r (26. März 2011)

Xutho: Bei mir waren es zuerst 500, beim nächsten Spielstart 400, und dann nur noch 200.


----------



## Galford (26. März 2011)

Das ist mir schon klar warum es so erscheint, als würde es weit mehr negative Meinungen geben als positive. Ich habe eine positive Meinung zu Crysis 2, aber ehrlich, bei manchen Usern hier vergeht mir absolut die Lust irgendwas zu schreiben. Und ich denke so geht es einigen Leuten. Selbst das hier zu schreiben, kostet mich Überwindung, da es mich jetzt schon nervt, dass ich möglicherweise von diesen User eine Antwort "ertragen" muss.
Lass es gut sein, ich bin weg aus diesem Thread. Viel Spaß noch. Geht Korinthenkackerei eigentlich als Hobby durch? Wenn ja (Cheaten scheinbar ja auch so besser?), dann muss es ja verdammt viel Spaß machen - nur mir nicht.


----------



## Xutho (26. März 2011)

am Anfang funktionierte es einwandfrei aber jetzt mittlerweile gar nimma -.-


----------



## McClaine (26. März 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar warum es so erscheint, als würde es weit mehr negative Meinungen geben als positive. Ich habe eine positive Meinung zu Crysis 2, aber ehrlich, bei manchen Usern hier vergeht mir absolut die Lust irgendwas zu schreiben. Und ich denke so geht es einigen Leuten. Selbst das hier zu schreiben, kostet mich Überwindung, da es mich jetzt schon nervt, dass ich möglicherweise von diesen User eine Antwort "ertragen" muss.
> Lass es gut sein, ich bin weg aus diesem Thread. Viel Spaß noch. Geht Korinthenkackerei eigentlich als Hobby durch? Wenn ja (Cheaten scheinbar ja auch), dann muss es ja verdammt viel Spaß machen - nur mir nicht.



Ähm, meinst du HD?! 
Was hat Grafikkonfig mit cheaten zu tun oder was meinst du!? Auch so dumme Kommentare wie am Schluss könnte man sich auch sparen...
Ach du bist ja weg, ach so 




Xutho schrieb:


> habt ihr auch den Bug im Single-Player das die Nano Punkte die man Sammelt von den Aliens irgendwie verschwinden ?! hatte 4000 im nächsten level wieder auf 0 des war jetzt schon mehrmals oder ist es doch ein Feature


 
Ab 50% des Games ungefähr der gleiche scheiss, von ehemals 8000 Punkten sinds jetzt 0 und bleiben auch 0. Toll Wurst Crytek


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (26. März 2011)

Kann man den Online Registrierungsbildschirm am Anfang wenn man das Spiel startet irgendwie abschalten ?
Das nervt, ich will nicht Online Zocken, also ist der Quatsch für mich sinnlos !


----------



## Bull56 (26. März 2011)

heyy - mir ist was cooles aufgefallen!

wenn ich den panzermodus einschalten werden kurz alle texturen unheimlich scharf!

probiert das mal selber aus! sucht euch nen punkt-straße oder sowas und aktiviert den panzermodus mit q!


----------



## s|n|s (26. März 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Kann man den Online Registrierungsbildschirm am Anfang wenn man das Spiel startet irgendwie abschalten ?
> Das nervt, ich will nicht Online Zocken, also ist der Quatsch für mich sinnlos !


 
Einfach "Überspringen" drücken.


----------



## McClaine (26. März 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Kann man den Online Registrierungsbildschirm am Anfang wenn man das Spiel startet irgendwie abschalten ?
> Das nervt, ich will nicht Online Zocken, also ist der Quatsch für mich sinnlos !


 
g_skipIntro=1
g_enableInitialLoginScreen=0

schreibst du in ne Cfg datei und nennst diese Autoexec, diese dann in den Crysis 2 Ordner rein, dann kommt gleich der Hauptbildschirm 
Ach mein Nano Punkte Bug ist wieder weg. Hab ne Zeit gespielt, auf einmal hatte ich wieder 2500 drauf, aber die 8k sind trotzdem weg -,-


----------



## Primer (26. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> heyy - mir ist was cooles aufgefallen!
> 
> wenn ich den panzermodus einschalten werden kurz alle texturen unheimlich scharf!
> 
> probiert das mal selber aus! sucht euch nen punkt-straße oder sowas und aktiviert den panzermodus mit q!


 
"Maximum Textur" oder wie?^^
Liegt wohl daran das der Effekt welcher beim Umschalten des Modus genutzt wird das Edge irgendwie kompensiert.


----------



## nassa (26. März 2011)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## Primer (26. März 2011)

Würde doch aber auch bedeuten das die Texturen eigentlich eine brauchbare Qualität haben und nur durch das Edge unnötig verwaschen wirken.


----------



## Bull56 (26. März 2011)

genau den gedanken hatte ich dabei auch!

die texturen wirken körniger und wesentlich schärfer und haben mehr tiefe wenn man kleine risse im boden anvisiert und q drückt.


----------



## Galford (26. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Ähm, meinst du HD?!
> Was hat Grafikkonfig mit cheaten zu tun oder was meinst du!? Auch so dumme Kommentare wie am Schluss könnte man sich auch sparen...
> Ach du bist ja weg, ach so



Nein, im Bezug auf Cheaten selbst, habe ich HD5780 nicht gemeint. Das hast nur du jetzt so verstanden.
Entweder du liest den ganzen Thread durch oder nicht, aber wenn nicht, dann las wenigstens das Personenraten.
Und außerdem habe ich nicht behauptet das beides auch immer gemeinsam einhergeht.
Und ja, nach dieser Richtigstellung bin ich wirklich weg.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. März 2011)

Pls Crytek..."lets Crysis 2 free".....

So viel Power und alles hinter einer verschlossenen Matschtapete. Ich schwöre Euch, sobald die heiße Phase vorbei ist und der Abverkauf der Konsolenversion zurückgeht kommt ein Patch raus, der die Grafik entfesselt. Zumindest hoffe ich das.....


----------



## McClaine (26. März 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Nein, im Bezug auf Cheaten selbst, habe ich HD5780 nicht gemeint. Das hast nur du jetzt so verstanden.
> Entweder du liest den ganzen Thread durch oder nicht, aber wenn nicht, dann las wenigstens das Personenraten.
> Und außerdem habe ich nicht behauptet das beides auch immer gemeinsam einhergeht.
> Und ja, nach dieser Richtigstellung bin ich wirklich weg.


 
Ich mach net "Personenraten" sondern du schreibst in Rätseln. Also wenn du schon spezifisch und akriebisch auf "bestimmte" Personen verbal "einschlägst" solltest du diese auch benennen oder nicht? Ansonsten wirds ein Rätselspaß...
Soviel zum OT


----------



## Bull56 (26. März 2011)

och kinder-net streiten 

ich bin auch der meinung das ne menge hinter crysis steckt
nur irgendwie kastriert-oder konsoliert-wie auch immer man das nennen soll...


----------



## Gast1919 (26. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> genau den gedanken hatte ich dabei auch!
> 
> die texturen wirken körniger und wesentlich schärfer und haben mehr tiefe wenn man kleine risse im boden anvisiert und q drückt.


 
Sign!


----------



## M2.P (26. März 2011)

Ey ich krieg soo den Anfall...jetzt schon zum xten mal das der die Level im MP tilgt...war kurz vor Lv. 12 und jetzt auf einmal wieder nur Level 9...Alles Umsonst...Wie kann ich das vermeiden?????


----------



## nyso (26. März 2011)

Das hier könnte dem einen oder anderen vielleicht helfen

MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 PC fixes & info


----------



## joraku (26. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Das hier könnte dem einen oder anderen vielleicht helfen
> 
> MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 PC fixes & info


 
Danke für den Link. Ich war von dem Problem betroffen, dass der Auto-Patcher nicht korrekt gearbeitet hat. (Lösung: MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 auto-update not working? [Manual Patch])


----------



## Bull56 (26. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Das hier könnte dem einen oder anderen vielleicht helfen
> 
> MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 PC fixes & info


 
das habe ich gestern ja auch schon gelsen. aber an dem versteckten grafikpotenzial ändert das leider auch nichts...


----------



## McClaine (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> och kinder-net streiten
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung das ne menge hinter crysis steckt
> nur irgendwie kastriert-oder konsoliert-wie auch immer man das nennen soll...


 
Ich streit net, aber so haltlose Kommentare kann ich net haben. Entweder man steuert was bei oder eben nicht, letzteres is aber unsinnig, da brauch ich gleich garnichts schreiben, lol

Zum 2. - Sign. Die Grafik erinnerte mich oft an meine PS3 Zeit (die glücklicherweise sehr kurz war)


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> oohjjee als da hat sich Crytek ja mal auf gut deutsch ordentlich sich selber ins Knie gef****  Hab nämlich gerade gelesen das man selbst mit der illigalen raupkopie ohne Probleme online zocken kann lol


 
Jo ist auch so, man kann irgendein Key eingeben..


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

ich kann nur jedem diese config ans herz legen!

ihr werdet überwältigt sein von dem aussehen!



> con_restricted=0
> sys_spec_Full = 2
> sys_spec_ObjectDetail=2
> sys_spec_Shading=2
> ...


----------



## rockstar06s (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich kann nur jedem diese config ans herz legen!
> 
> ihr werdet überwältigt sein von dem aussehen!


 

Screenshots wären nett.


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

als nachreichung mal noch etwas für die ganzen modder!

hier das quichbms script zum entpacken der gecrypteten .pak libs!


```
# Crysis 2 (script 0.2)
#   supports both retail and mpdemo
# script for QuickBMS http://aluigi.org/papers.htm#quickbms

quickbmsver 0.4.10b # correct reimporting granted from this version
getdstring SIGN 2
if SIGN == "PK"
    print "the input file is already decrypted, open it normally as a ZIP"
    cleanexit
endif

get NIGEL_SIZE asize
math i = 0
do
    goto -10
    get PKSIZE long
    get OFFSET long
    if i == 0
        set CRYSIS2_KEY binary "\xc9\x68\xfb\x67\x8f\x9b\x42\x67\x85\x39\x9e\x84\xf9\xb9\x9d\xc4"   # retail
    elif i == 1
        set CRYSIS2_KEY binary "\xf3\x85\x0a\x96\xb7\x4a\xbe\x07\x12\x60\x4a\x4d\xe8\x03\xa1\x16"   # mpdemo
    else
        print "no valid key found, contact me!"
        cleanexit
    endif
    math i += 1
    encryption xxtea CRYSIS2_KEY "" 0 16
    log MEMORY_FILE OFFSET PKSIZE
    encryption "" ""
    get PK_sign long MEMORY_FILE
while PK_sign != 0x02014b50

goto 0 MEMORY_FILE
ComType deflate
for PKOFF = 0 < PKSIZE
    get PK_sign short MEMORY_FILE
    get sign short MEMORY_FILE
        get ver_made        short MEMORY_FILE
        get ver_need        short MEMORY_FILE
        get flag            short MEMORY_FILE
        get method          short MEMORY_FILE
        get modtime         short MEMORY_FILE
        get moddate         short MEMORY_FILE
        get crc             long MEMORY_FILE
        get comp_size       long MEMORY_FILE
        get uncomp_size     long MEMORY_FILE
        get name_len        short MEMORY_FILE
        get extra_len       short MEMORY_FILE
        get comm_len        short MEMORY_FILE
        get disknum         short MEMORY_FILE
        get int_attr        short MEMORY_FILE
        get ext_attr        long MEMORY_FILE
        get rel_offset      long MEMORY_FILE
        getdstring name     name_len MEMORY_FILE
        getdstring extra    extra_len MEMORY_FILE
        getdstring comment  comm_len MEMORY_FILE
    savepos PKOFF MEMORY_FILE

    math offset = rel_offset
    math offset += name_len
    math offset += 0x1e

    if uncomp_size == 0
        set method long 0
    endif

    if method == 0
        Log name offset uncomp_size
    elif method == 8
        CLog name offset comp_size uncomp_size
    elif method == 11
        encryption xxtea CRYSIS2_KEY "" 0 16
        CLog name offset comp_size uncomp_size
        encryption "" ""
    else
        print "unsupported compression method %method% at offset %PKOFF%, contact me!"
        cleanexit
    endif
next
```


damit lassen sich problemlos die pakfiles entpacken, verändern und packen!


----------



## Da_Obst (27. März 2011)

Moin,

Ich hab gestern angefangen zum Spielen und bin heute schon fast fertig, den Schluß pack ich nicht, ist verflucht schwer 
Eigentlich hoffte ich seit den ersten Meldungen über ein Crysis 2 auf einen neuen Benchmark, wurde aber leider enttäuscht...
...haben die doch ernsthaft behauptet für PC's zu entwickeln und hauen dann einen billigen Port raus.

Mich freuts jetzt auch nimmer an den Grafikeinstellungen, welche eigentlich ein Ingame-Menue spendiert bekommen haben sollten, herumzupfuschen...
...die einzigen die sich darüber freuen können sind die Low-Budget Zocker plus Konsolen-Besitzer.

Ich war mir nicht darüber im Klaren was gerade in der Spiele-Industrie abläuft, doch jetzt weiß ich es. 
Es steht am Plan, den PC zu töten, Jawohl! 
Eine hinterlistige Verschwörung ist im Gange, gebt Acht!

Zuerst wurde unser alter Freund LAN, Gott hab ihn selig, arglistig und feig eliminiert und jetzt versucht man den letzten armen PC-Spielerseelen die Suppe nochmals kräftig zu versalzen 
indem ihnen ein halber matschiger Brei serviert wird. 

Eigentlich hätte ich schon beim pompös angekündigtem Homefront argwöhnisch werden sollen, versäumte dies jedoch, leider.
Ich jedenfalls, werde mir die nächste Zeit keine Hoffnungen auf gute Spiele machen, das tu ich erst wieder wenn die Demo auf der HDD liegt oder einem Kollegen einen Tag nach dem Release, ein Regenbogen aus dem Hintern scheint.


Gute Nacht,
0857


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Es folgt gleich eine schöne Config.


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Hier die Config + Bilder.

Bessere Tesselation
Verbessertes MSAA
Verbeserte Schatten
Verbesserte Beleuchtung
Erhöhte Sichtweite von Vegetation
Dynamische Beleuchtung erhöht
Texturen teilweise schärfer trotz Unschärfe



> sys_spec_ObjectDetail=4
> sys_spec_Shading=4
> sys_spec_VolumetricEffects=4
> sys_spec_Shadows=4
> ...


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hier die Config + Bilder.
> 
> Bessere Tesselation
> Verbessertes MSAA
> ...


 
Ähm ... Tesselation?!


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Jo man kann die Tesselation verbessern.
Crysis 2 unterstützt auf jedenfall Tesselation zumindest gibt es haufenweise Shadersettings dazu.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2011)

Geht wohl schlecht, da Tesselation erst ab DX11 unterstützt wird.  Meinst du vielleicht etwas anderes? Die Geometrie allgemein?


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Geht wohl schlecht, da Tesselation erst ab DX11 unterstützt wird.  Meinst du vielleicht etwas anderes? Die Geometrie allgemein?


 
Mag sein aber was komisch ist, dass durch die Tesselationsveränderung das Wasser teilweise besser ausschaut, das merkt man unter anderem wenn man taucht.
Veränder mal folgenden Wert und überzeug dich selbst:

e_WaterTesselationAmount=10

Hier mal ohne Unschärfe, dafür bessere Texturen auf kosten fehlender Kantenglättung.

Hab ganz vergessen, dass ich heute Geburtstag habe.
Dank des Forums ist es mit eingeleuchtet.


----------



## Airblade85 (27. März 2011)

mmhh hd nett config, werd ich dann auch mal ausprobieren .) bin ja mal gespannd ob das meine 6950+ShaderMod 920/1450 noch hinbekommt hihi


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Ohne Unschärfe in der Config einfach r_PostMSAA auf 0 stellen, dann schaut es so aus wie in meinem letzten Beitrag.
Problem, keine Kantenglättung.

Oder eine ganz andere Config mit minimaler Unschärfe dafür Kantenglättung und teilweise scharfe Texturen, siehe Bild.

Update, entschuldigt für den Doppelpost.

# MSAA funktioniert nun ohne Unschärfe

Gute Nacht


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Ich sehe ihr versucht die Grafik aufzupeppen, aber dieses Spiel ist wie ich finde nicht mehr zu retten.
Ich würde der Grafik höchstens 7/10 geben, gameplay so 7,5.
Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keine nennenswerten unterschiede auf all den Screenshots.
Allgemein betrachtet kann die Grafik einfach nicht überzeugen, tweaks oder tools werden da auch nichts mehr grossartig drehen.

Spiel ist masslosss überbewertet, man kann diese testberichte die meinen das die Grafik sensationell ist nicht mehr ernst nehmen.



Tomb Raider Underworld/Legend lassen das Spiel alt aussehen.

http://www.goranagar.com/load/04.jpg
http://www.goranagar.com/load/05.jpg
http://www.goranagar.com/load/07.jpg
http://www.goranagar.com/load/08.jpg
Tomb Raider - Underworld: Grafikeinstellungen im Vergleich plus Systemanforderungen - Bildergalerie - 2008/11/TB_Underworld_03.jpg - Vollbild
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2008/10/40070_TRU_ONLINE_PREVIEW_PS3_2_copy.jpg 



Alles gute zum Geburtstag HD5870.

Ich wünsche mir solche texturen zurück, schaut mal rechts;

Prey - PC - Screenshots - 14 / 47

An was erinnert euch das ? 

Das ist Prey im übrigen, auch schon steinalt

hier weitere:

http://img.gamezone-media.de/dl/s/w984_xl_/PC/preyscreen_01xx.jpg
http://img.gamezone-media.de/dl/s/w984_xl_/PC/preyscreen_09xx.jpg
http://img.gamezone-media.de/dl/s/w984_xl_/PC/prey 2006-07-11 14-32-17-28.jpg
http://img.gamezone-media.de/dl/s/w984_xl_/PC/TheKeeper.jpg
http://www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/8158/215701_full.jpg
Prey - PC - Screenshots - 16 / 47
Prey - PC - Screenshots - 4 / 4
http://www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/8158/215700_full.jpg


Ich weiss nicht wie ihr es sieht aber mir geällt der grafikstil von prey auch besser als crysis 2

Man es wird echt schwierig was schlechteres zu finden , muss in die 90 er zurück.


----------



## STSLeon (27. März 2011)

Ein Fan hat ein inoffizielles Grafiktool geschrieben. Wenn man nicht mit der Autoexec arbeiten möchte und es etwas komfortabler haben will, dann sollte man sich das Programm mal ansehen. 

The Ramblings of Wasdie


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

da kann ich nur zustimmen...

crysis 2 ist absolut potenzialvoll-nur das ganze wird halt durch die matsche schlecht gemacht...


----------



## McClaine (27. März 2011)

Prey Grafik war schon geil,keine frage. 
Hd kannst bitte deine aktuellen Settings nochmal posten - falls AA ohne unschärfe funzn sollte?!


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> schau dir mal alleine diese bilder an!
> 
> http://www7.pic-upload.de/25.03.11/cia3u49wrvh.jpg
> http://www7.pic-upload.de/25.03.11/5p1qbb6ksakq.jpg




Schaue dir mal diese Bilder an!

Stalker Clear Sky (2007):  (doppelklick für normale grösse)

http://operatorchan.org/wallz/src/wallz15243_stalker_clear_sky_508.jpg 
http://ve3dmedia.ign.com/images/02/02/20249_StalkerClearSky-01_normal.jpg
http://onipepper.de/wp-content/gallery/stalker_2906/STALKER_ClearSky_0143.jpg
http://www.the3dzone.de/wp-content/bilder/stalker_clearsky_310108-2.jpg
http://onipepper.de/wp-content/gallery/stalker_2906/STALKER_ClearSky_0141.jpg
http://onipepper.de/wp-content/gallery/stalker_2906/STALKER_ClearSky_0140.jpg 
http://www.stalkerzone.de/cs/imgs/screenshots/stalker_clearsky_001.jpg
http://onipepper.de/wp-content/gallery/stalker_2906/STALKER_ClearSky_0134.jpg

Das ist realistisch pervers ausschauende Grafik, aber doch nicht Crysis 2. 
Comic-shooter im vergleich


oder schaut euch mal die innenräume an;

http://image.playwares.com/bbs/data/mutiupload/image/d858e43069004af9bb732101b054ff3c.jpg


Crysis 2 hat überhaupt keine chance gegen Stalker Clear Sky, gegen Call of Pripyat schon gar nicht.



Cryteks Meisterwek (lol), schaut kaum besser aus als Tunning Point

http://image.playwares.com/bbs/data/mutiupload/image/c94dcb00fa0893831818299acbba0feb.jpg

Macht mal die augen auf leute.


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

stalker sieht nur wegen der texturen so grafisch stark aus!
nicht wegen licht und schatten u.ä!

mit weniger matsche sähre crysis um längen besser aus!

ich habe jetzt mal downsampling gemacht(cool meine gpu verkraftete das  ) und es sieht einfach nur heftig aus!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. März 2011)

hat jemand von euch hier auch das Problem das ständig Klassenfreischaltungen, Auszeichungen und auch Erkennungsmarken im MP verschwinden?


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> stalker sieht nur wegen der texturen so grafisch stark aus!
> nicht wegen licht und schatten u.ä!
> 
> mit weniger matsche sähre crysis um längen besser aus!
> ...



Schatten, texturen, beleuchtung Stalker ist in allen punkten dem konsolenport Crysis 2 um längen vorraus, fast schon fotorealistisch zu teil. Das kannst du gar nicht vergleichen


Unzählige shooter sind grafisch besser als Crysis 2 sogar Call of Juarez Bound in Bound zieht klar davon:



http://www.pcgames.de/Call-of-Juare...-Testversion-688499/galerie/1149106/?fullsize
http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/original/2009/06/CoJ-BiB-06.jpg

http://www.pcgames.de/Call-of-Juare...-Testversion-688499/galerie/1149099/?fullsize
Original-Ansicht - Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood - Screenshots aus der Preview-Version - Gamestar.de
Original-Ansicht - Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood - Bilder aus der Previewversion - Gamestar.de
Original-Ansicht - Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood - Bilder aus der Previewversion - Gamestar.de
http://www.pcgames.de/Call-of-Juare...-Testversion-688499/galerie/1149092/?fullsize

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/original/2009/06/CoJ-BiB-09.jpg

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/o...f_Juarez_Bound_in_Blood_Test_pc_games__6_.jpg

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/2009/06/call_of_juarez_bound_in_blood_023.jpg

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/2009/06/call_of_juarez_bound_in_blood_019.jpg

Und hier im vergleich deine zwei Bilder auf die du so stolz bist, also wenn das hübsch sein soll na da gutte Nacht:

http://www7.pic-upload.de/25.03.11/5p1qbb6ksakq.jpg

http://www7.pic-upload.de/25.03.11/cia3u49wrvh.jpg 

Crysis 2 hat nicht den hauch einer chance.

Ein bisschen realistisch sollte man die sache schon betrachten.


----------



## Scrush (27. März 2011)

ich finde crysis 2 optisch sehr gut aber es hat ne starke Macke. und zwar viele texturen sind unterirdisch schlecht  oder nicht auf dem nivau von dem rest. insgesamt dazu trotzdme zu schwach.

bestes beispiel : 

http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2700-56xs1g.jpg

hier das sind spitzentexturen. der typ sollte das mal für crysis 2 machen

wenn ich wüsste wie man sowas macht würde ich es machen 

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file/images.php?id=12056


----------



## M2.P (27. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Das hier könnte dem einen oder anderen vielleicht helfen
> 
> MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 PC fixes & info


 

Danke für die Info...Also hab nich nur ich das Problem mit dem Leveln...is ja echt schon traurig...


----------



## kero81 (27. März 2011)

Boah, sagt mal merkt ihr noch was? Ihr benehmt euch teilweise wie kleine Kinder mit euren Vergleichen zwischen Stalker und Cry2. Findet euch einfach damit ab, ändern könnt ihr es eh nicht. Ist schon traurig genug wenn dass das Hauptthema des Sammelthreads aus "Grafik" und "Ach, wie schlecht das Geme doch ist" besteht. Ich finde es langsam echt eine zumutung hier noch mitzulesen. Denkt da mal bitte drüber nach...


----------



## Scrush (27. März 2011)

also ich hab nachdem ich es seit gestern angespielt habe nichts zu meckern außer das was ich eben sachte^^ texturmods werden denk ich mal kommen und dann sollte ruhe sein


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Die Textur geht noch in ordnung http://www.abload.de/img/crysis22011-03-2700-56xs1g.jpg 
da gibts deutlich schlimmeres,  nur ein paar beispiele.


Directupload.net - D2mklwksq.jpg
Directupload.net - Dt2u7ymiw.jpg
Directupload.net - D65m46dp5.jpg
Directupload.net - D88csezp4.jpg 
Directupload.net - Dqvwyuxin.jpg 
Directupload.net - Dmz8f99fa.jpg 
Directupload.net - Dsnpbimjb.jpg Directupload.net - D6rhys4pi.jpg Directupload.net - Dql6vysta.jpg Directupload.net - Dsopcc6bn.jpg Directupload.net - Dxnrrmp3j.jpg Directupload.net - D97aga5nm.jpg Directupload.net - Dpx6v6gvr.jpg Directupload.net - Duxekp6t6.jpg Directupload.net - Ddawz3tyh.jpg Directupload.net - Do2ikpuu6.jpg Directupload.net - Dh9mkduax.jpg
Directupload.net - Djq3748oy.jpg

Ich könnte noch drei seiten mit ähnlichen Texturen vollmachen, aber hab das Spiel leider nicht mehr. Gott sei dank

Die Grafik muss heftigst kritisiert werden damit sich evtll was ändert beim nachfolger, crytek soll aufwachen und nicht das gelbe vom ei versprechen.
So lange ihr die Grafik lobt wirds ewig so weitergehen, wollt ihr das ? Ich mein habt ihr euch dafür nen Pc geholt bzw. aufgerüstet ?

Man muss aber fairerweise sagen das andere entwickler das selbe abziehen heutzutage.


----------



## CyberLotus (27. März 2011)

Hat C2 eig Lan Modi??
(Habs noch net)


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

also mit downsampling macht das spiel endlich die erhoffte grafik 

es ist doch wunderbar wenn man die gtx 580 in die knie zwingt mit 2880x1620 auflösung und einer high-settings config 

durchschnitts fps liegt bei 31 und manchmal gehts sogar unter 24fps 

grrr

so gefällts mir-endlich das richtige feeling


----------



## Scrush (27. März 2011)

geht noch?^^ ich finde das ist erbärmlich der helikopter oder was das sein soll. ja man kann fast nicht erkenn was das überhuapt darstellen soll 

sogar cs 1.6 hat bessere texturen als der metallklumpen da


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> also mit downsampling macht das spiel endlich die erhoffte grafik


 Erhoffte Grafik, also komplett anderes Spiel grafisch ? 

Mache doch mal paar screenshots.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. März 2011)

Zur Info.

Kommentare über und vor allem Screenshots von Cheats sind nicht gerade für das Klima im Thread zuträglich. Ich habe sie deswegen entfernt.

Irgendwo ist auch klar, dass wir solche Aktivitäten nicht unterstützen. Weitere Maßnahmen sind deswegen nicht ausgeschlossen.

*B2T*


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. März 2011)

@arosman Hast du nichts besseres zu tun, als die ganze Zeit Bilder von Texturen reinzustellen? Wenn es dich so sehr ankotzt, dann gründe doch ein neues Spieleentwicklerstudio. Vielleicht kannst du ja ein Spiel mit "Super-Mega-Ultra" Texturen erstellen. 
Wenn ihr Grafik so toll findet und auf Story und Gameplay nicht achtet, dann empfehle ich euch dieses Spiel. 
Habt ihr euch mal den Post von kero81 auf der vorigen Seite durchgelesen? 

EDIT: http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-2...tertem-Grafikmenue-soll-morgen-kommen-817619/


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> @arosman Hast du nichts besseres zu tun, als die ganze Zeit Bilder von Texturen reinzustellen? Wenn es dich so sehr ankotzt, dann gründe doch ein neues Spieleentwicklerstudio. Vielleicht kannst du ja ein Spiel mit "Super-Mega-Ultra" Texturen erstellen.
> Wenn ihr Grafik so toll findet und auf Story und Gameplay nicht achtet, dann empfehle ich euch dieses Spiel.
> Habt ihr euch mal den Post von kero81 auf der vorigen Seite durchgelesen?
> 
> EDIT: Crysis 2 Patch: DX11-Update mit erweitertem Grafikmenü soll morgen kommen


 
so toll ist die grafik davon aber auch nicht-ich hätte lieber 3dmark 11 als spiel 

so aquanox 3 mäßig 


ich wette dagegen das morgen dx11 kommt!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> so toll ist die grafik davon aber auch nicht-ich hätte lieber 3dmark 11 als spiel
> 
> so aquanox 3 mäßig
> 
> ...


 
Hast wohl meinen Link gelesen?


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

jap habe ich-und ich halte nichts von dem magazin was verbreitet das morgen der dx11 patch kommt


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

leute schaut euch doch schon mal alleine die liebe zum detail an...

das ist einfach sehr detailreich gestaltet-die zeitungshaufen, die grafittis und so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jakopo (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich kann nur jedem diese config ans herz legen!
> 
> ihr werdet überwältigt sein von dem aussehen!


 
Mit welchem Tool hast du diese Config gezaubert? Mit dem Tool 1.5 lassen sich nicht mal halb so viele Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Raigen (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> leute schaut euch doch schon mal alleine die liebe zum detail an...
> 
> das ist einfach sehr detailreich gestaltet-die zeitungshaufen, die grafittis und so



Du meinst LQ-Decals die einmal erstellt wurden und dann einfach an jedes zweite Haus geklatscht werden?


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Mit welchem Tool hast du diese Config gezaubert? Mit dem Tool 1.5 lassen sich nicht mal halb so viele Einstellungen vornehmen.


 
einfach die ganzen configs aus crysis wars nehmen und schauen ob se gehen und im internet suchen was die leute so alles verwenden


----------



## CyberLotus (27. März 2011)

Man so viele tools und mods...
Reicht da ein i5 2500k und ne 6950 und 8gb ram überhaupt?! Extra für C2 aufgerüstet...
Hab das game noch net und bei google net gefunden, hat C2 lan modi?


----------



## Jakopo (27. März 2011)

Kann mal einer erklären wie man Downsampling nutzt? Will mal schauen ob meine Hardware das packt und ob es wirklich so toll aussieht wie beschrieben.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Frag doch mal Google... 
Das wurde auf diversen Seiten schon 1000 mal beschrieben. Macht man über den nVidia Treiber, soll aber auch Tools geben, aber die nutze ich nicht.


----------



## xN1c0 (27. März 2011)

Also irgendwie hab ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll von dem Spiel...

Jedes mal wenn ich bei der Mission Totalausfall an dem Flugzeug häng und dieses Taktikbesprechung-whatever 
Video kommt schliesst sich das Spiel und die Nachricht "Crysis2 funktioniert nicht mehr.. usw" erscheint.
Hab jetzt die Stelle schon 10 mal gespielt, andere Grafiksettings probiert, das Spiel neu installiert ----> nichts  

Echt ich hab keine Idee was falsch läuft...


----------



## localhost (27. März 2011)

Durfte den Singleplayer bei einem Kumpel spielen. Also ich war echt angetan


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Sagt mal, gehen auch die Speicherpunkte von dem Game auch so auf den Keks wie mir oder bin ich einfach zu blöd dafür?
Ich komme bei der Mission "Unsicherer Hafen" einfach nicht weiter. Diese Viecher scheinen unendlich aufzutauchen und entweder geht der Typ wieder mal drauf, oder ich finde nichts mehr mit dem ich auf diese Viecher schießen könnte.. 

Gibts dafür eine Lösung für ganz dumme?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gibts dafür eine Lösung für ganz dumme?


Call of Duty spielen 

Schwierigkeitsgrad runter? Besser zielen? Melee? Stealth?


----------



## Primer (27. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gehen auch die Speicherpunkte von dem Game auch so auf den Keks wie mir oder bin ich einfach zu blöd dafür?
> Ich komme bei der Mission "Unsicherer Hafen" einfach nicht weiter. Diese Viecher scheinen unendlich aufzutauchen und entweder geht der Typ wieder mal drauf, oder ich finde nichts mehr mit dem ich auf diese Viecher schießen könnte..
> 
> Gibts dafür eine Lösung für ganz dumme?


 
Laut 4P haben die Level ein festes Feindkontingent, also entweder anders Taktieren oder länger durchhalten.


----------



## Da_Obst (27. März 2011)

@CyberLotus
Jah, geht locker. Das Game ist nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll...
...und nein, es hat natürlich keinen LAN-Modus. 

LAN ist gestorben worden, genauso wie Koop 


0857


----------



## CyberLotus (27. März 2011)

WTF und ich hatte mich so gefreut auf der nächsten Lan Crysis 2 und nicht 1 zu spielen...


----------



## Antonio (27. März 2011)

Laut PCGAMES soll morgen ein Dx11 Patch erscheinen


----------



## phila_delphia (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Ich sehe ihr versucht die Grafik aufzupeppen, aber dieses Spiel ist wie ich finde nicht mehr zu retten...


 
Und dann gibt es da noch die Leute, denen es geht wie mir: Die sich nämlich unglaublich freuen, dass das Spiel mit sehr hohen Einstellungen auch auf einer weniger starken bzw. mobilen Mühle schön flüssig läuft, in der Relation dazu klasse aussieht und einen richitg guten Sound mitbringt. Dank der Config konnte ich jetzt auch noch die Sichtweite hochstellen. Paßt.

 !!! Danke Crytek !!! 

Da einzige, was mich stört ist, dass die Gegner im Nahkampf viel zu hilflos sind. Würde mich freuen, wenn die noch nachgebessert würden... Bisher ist es mir insgesamt etwas zu leicht.

Grüße


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Call of Duty spielen
> 
> Schwierigkeitsgrad runter? Besser zielen? Melee? Stealth?


 
Nö, einfach stur durchrennen klappt auch


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Laut PCGAMES soll morgen ein Dx11 Patch erscheinen


 
Wie jetzt morgen schon, wäre ja was feines. Wenns auch so kommt


----------



## nyso (27. März 2011)

Beschwert euch nicht das es zu leicht ist, sondern stellt einfach den Schwierigkeitsgrad höher

Hab Crysis 1 und Warhead diverse male auf Delta gezockt, war mir noch zu einfach. Aber hier, auf Post-Human, da muss man sich schon anstrengen^^ Gegner die einen flankieren und plötzlich hinter einem auftauchen wenn man nicht aufpasst gabs in Cry1 nicht, und hier machts richtig Spaß


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Beschwert euch nicht das es zu leicht ist, sondern stellt einfach den Schwierigkeitsgrad höher
> 
> Hab Crysis 1 und Warhead diverse male auf Delta gezockt, war mir noch zu einfach. Aber hier, auf Post-Human, da muss man sich schon anstrengen^^ Gegner die einen flankieren und plötzlich hinter einem auftauchen wenn man nicht aufpasst gabs in Cry1 nicht, und hier machts richtig Spaß


 
kann ich dir recht geben!

achso-das mit dem dx11 ist ein gerücht ohne quellen!!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

Hab grad mal wegen dem DX 11 Patch geschaut, wurde Offiziell nicht bestätigt 




Crysis 2 Patch: DX11-Update mit erweitertem Grafikmenü soll morgen kommen


----------



## Polar13 (27. März 2011)

Das Game ist wirklich eine zumutung für die Menschen die den ersten Teil auf High Grafik und Physik durchgespielt haben.
Das Spiel wurde total auf Konsole getrimmt, zeitweise kahmen mir viele Spiele Elemente sehr vertraut aus CoD vor wie zB. die am anfang jeder Mission eingeblendeten Positions Daten.
Aber das schlimmste sind meiner meinung nach die absolut missglückten Sterbeanimationen, es kam teilweise vor das leichen im Boden verschwanden oder leichen die auf den Boden gefallen sind einfach auf dem Boden einen halben meter weiter "rutschten".
Auch die schwierigkeits Skalierung ist ein witz, auf dem höchsten Grad spielt sich das Game kaum anders als auf dem 2. grad, die schlauchigen, Linearen, abwechslungsarmen Levels werden nur durch die teilweise große anzahl von Gegnern zur Herausforderung.

Dieses Spiel kann und sollte man nicht mit Crysis oder Crysis Warhead vergleichen man sollte es als einen missglückten versuch ansehen Crysis auch für schlechte Konsolen und Pc's mainstream tauglich zu machen


----------



## bloodhound01 (27. März 2011)

Mit DX11 wird das Spiel auch nicht besser......aber immerhin schaut es das gut aus, hoffe ich......sonst pennt mir mein Rechner noch weg


----------



## bloodhound01 (27. März 2011)

Polar13 schrieb:


> Das Game ist wirklich eine zumutung für die Menschen die den ersten Teil auf High Grafik und Physik durchgespielt haben.
> Das Spiel wurde total auf Konsole getrimmt, zeitweise kahmen mir viele Spiele Elemente sehr vertraut aus CoD vor wie zB. die am anfang jeder Mission eingeblendeten Positions Daten.
> Aber das schlimmste sind meiner meinung nach die absolut missglückten Sterbeanimationen, es kam teilweise vor das leichen im Boden verschwanden oder leichen die auf den Boden gefallen sind einfach auf dem Boden einen halben meter weiter "rutschten".
> Auch die schwierigkeits Skalierung ist ein witz, auf dem höchsten Grad spielt sich das Game kaum anders als auf dem 2. grad, die schlauchigen, Linearen, abwechslungsarmen Levels werden nur durch die teilweise große anzahl von Gegnern zur Herausforderung.
> ...


 
Besser kann man es nicht sagen


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Hd kannst bitte deine aktuellen Settings nochmal posten - falls AA ohne unschärfe funzn sollte?!



Schärfer ist ohne halbwegs MSAA leider nicht möglich.
Es sein denn, du kannst komplett auf MSAA verzichten dann mach bei r_PostMSAA eine 0 rein.

@Modder
Wenn Ihr die Pak's entpacken wollt benutzt QuickBMS, siehe Anhang. Einfach QuickBMS öffnen dann die beiliegende Crysis2.bms anwählen, anschließend eine Pak wählen die Ihr entpacken wollt und danach einen Ort wo es gespeichert werden soll. 
Es ist nicht dafür gedacht um anschließend im MP zu cheaten! Es soll lediglich zum modifizieren der Grafik dienen. Macht Backups von euren Paks, wenn Ihr online spielen wollt, nutzt die unmodifizierten Pak's denn mit modifizierten werdet Ihr sowieso von PB gekickt!
Wenn das nicht gestattet ist, bitte bescheit geben.

quickbms_32.exe
MD5: 19808d162c0099a472aba3d1f2aeaa07
VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner

quickbms_64.exe
MD5: 1b5dc4ac5d9db923e58bf8f0dbe43d3c
VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner



> sys_spec_ObjectDetail=4
> sys_spec_Shading=4
> sys_spec_VolumetricEffects=4
> sys_spec_Shadows=4
> ...


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2011)

Also der MP ist bei mir die reinste Zumutung. Ständig werd ich geschmissen wegen Verbindungsproblemen. Ist bei euch der NAT-Typ auch auf normal?


----------



## xMaschx (27. März 2011)

Ähm blöde Frage aber wie kann ich die neue Config ins Spiel machen? =D


----------



## McClaine (27. März 2011)

cfg datei erstellen, in autoexec umbennen und in den Game Ordner kopieren^^

versuchte gerade eben den MP nachdem der Sp abgeschlossen war - keine chance... so ein riesen haufen Bug hab ich selten gesehen. Seinen Key muss man erst eingeben (hab ich ja bei der Reg nochnicht oder!? ), dann ausm MP raus, nochmal () Key eingeben, dann ist er gespeichert. Einmal in der Lobby angekommen fällt es schwer einen anständigen Server zu finden, wenn man mal einen hat und join(t) laufen
A: Cheater ohne Ende rum
oder 
B: es läuft garnichts, da man nach einigen Sek ausm Spiel geworfen wird....
Noch geiler ist, das sogar Raubkopierer bzw "Full Beta Tester" spielen können, einfach irgendeinen Key eingeben und schon gehts...

Ich frage mich echt was das sein soll. Selten sowas trauriges erlebt, mir ist dermaßen die Lust vergangen, keinen Bock mehr überhaupt nochmal das Spiel anzuwerfen, wobei ich vom SP auch net langfristig motiviert war um gleich nochmal durch zu daddeln. 
Auf weitere Grafik Configs, Patches und dergleichen verzichte ich auch. Ein Spiel das den Namen Crysis trägt "sollte" zwangsläufig über feine Texturen verfügen. Da kann Licht, Schatten und Partikeleffekt noch so schön aussehen - und das für DX9- aber das kanns echt nicht sein. Nach 2Std vor der Röhre taten mir die Augen weh, der "Aha" Effekt von Crysis 1 blieb aus.... Diese Grausame Unschärfe- Config sei dank und bald war es weg-
Konsolenportierung, zahlreiche versprechen von Crytek - fast nichts wurde gehalten. Dieses Spiel wurde für PC entwickelt und auf konsolen importiert!? Umgekehrt glaub ich´s eher... 
Was soll ich noch schrieben... bin echt ziemlich enttäuscht muss ich sagen. Zumindest einige Erwartungen hat´s erfüllt, wobei es bestimmt nicht das von mir erhoffte (und von Crytek angepriesene) Ergebnis war...


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

xMaschx schrieb:


> Ähm blöde Frage aber wie kann ich die neue Config ins Spiel machen? =D


 
Im Crysis 2 Ordner wo die anderen Ordner wie bin32 etc. sind einfach eine autoexec.cfg erstellen und die Config reinkopieren.


----------



## Klizzix (27. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

hab ein kleines Problem & google spuckt leider auch nichts aus.

Also bei mir hängt sich das ganze System immer nach dem erscheinen des EA-Logo's beim Spielstart auf, dann hab ich nur schwarzen Bildschirm & den Mauszeiger von Crysis 2 halt.

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?

Gruß


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

System?
Neu installiert?
Patch drauf?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (27. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon hier gepostet wurde aber (aus dem NeoGAF Board):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> versuchte gerade eben den MP nachdem der Sp abgeschlossen war - keine chance... so ein riesen haufen Bug hab ich selten gesehen.


 

Den MP werd ich auch nicht mehr anrühren bis er vernünftig läuft.


----------



## Klizzix (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> System?
> Neu installiert?
> Patch drauf?



Win7 64-Bit, Hardware: i5-750, 5870 1GB
Ja, schon versucht
Ja, patcht ja automatisch.


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Neue Config, Screens folgen!



> sys_spec_ObjectDetail=4
> sys_spec_Shading=4
> sys_spec_VolumetricEffects=4
> sys_spec_Shadows=4
> ...





Klizzix schrieb:


> Win7 64-Bit, Hardware: i5-750, 5870 1GB
> Ja, schon versucht
> Ja, patcht ja automatisch.



Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn ja mal die Voltage erhöhen. Hatte das selbe Problem mit meiner 6990.


----------



## Antonio (27. März 2011)

Krass wie viele Probleme haben also ich kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Neue Config, Screens folgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du mal downsampling ausprobiert mit deiner megagraka?


----------



## Gerry (27. März 2011)

Ich zitiere mal zwei PCGames-Redakteure zu einigen sinnfreien Hater-Postings auf den letzten Seiten in diesem Thread:

Sebastian Thoenig:
"Crysis 2 bietet - trotz fehlendem DX10/11-Support - die wohl eindrucksvollste Grafik auf dem PC als auch auf Konsolen. Das liegt nicht nur an der Engine allein, sondern man merkt immer wieder, dass die Designer mit ihr auch umgehen können. Teilweise bleibt einem wirklich die Spucke weg, wenn man sich Teile der Levels ansieht. ... Also Kritik ist gut und an einigen Stellen auch angebracht sowie richtig. Aber wer meint, dass Crysis 2 keine "Hammer-Grafik" besitzt, tut mir leid, aber der disqualifiziert sich selbst mit sofortiger Wirkung aus jedweder Diskussion."

Felix Schuetz:
"Natürlich ist Grafik grundsätzlich Geschmackssache. Aber zu behaupten, dass "Dead Space 2 einem Crysis 2 in allen Belangen überlegen scheint", halte ich - mal sehr, sehr vorsichtig formuliert - für eine klitzekleine Fehleinschätzung. Gleiches gilt übrigens für die vereinzelten Zuschriften, in denen einige Spieler leidenschaftlich behaupteten, Doom 3 oder F.E.A.R.2 oder Stalker: Clear Sky sei einem Crysis 2 grafisch "doch eindeutig und zweifelsfrei" überlegen. Ich bitte um Verständnis, wenn wir solche Kommentare nicht ganz ernst nehmen können. ...Crysis 2 ist einer der grafisch besten Shooter, die man derzeit auf PC kaufen kann."

Quelle: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Hier die Bilder.


----------



## e$cape (27. März 2011)

@ HD5870 Du hast ne PN mit neuen Teamspeak daten !


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

e$cape schrieb:


> @ HD5870 Du hast ne PN mit neuen Teamspeak daten !


 
Wenn mich jetzt noch in ein Channel ziehst, ist alles ok.


----------



## Klizzix (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn ja mal die Voltage erhöhen. Hatte das selbe Problem mit meiner 6990.


 

Nein, CPU & Graka laufen immer noch mit Standartraten/spannungen


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Klizzix schrieb:


> Nein, CPU & Graka laufen immer noch mit Standartraten/spannungen


 
Redistribution Package installiert?
DirectX installiert?


----------



## Klizzix (27. März 2011)

DirectX ist auf dem neusten Stand.

Aber was is denn das Redistribution Package? Noch nie gehört

Also das Spiel stürzt nicht immer ab, nur ~ 9 von 10x. Dann fängt es aber auch schon bei dem Crytek & EA - Logo an zu ruckeln & dann hängt sich das System wie gesagt auf.

Kann man die Werbung am Anfang nicht irgendwie umgehen?

Weil ingame zumindest bis dato keine probleme aufgetreten sind, hab aber auch erst 1x 60 min gespielt


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Klizzix schrieb:


> Kann man die Werbung am Anfang nicht irgendwie umgehen?


 
Eine autoexec.cfg erstellen und folgendes eintragen:



> g_skipIntro=1


----------



## Alan Asleep (27. März 2011)

Twitter / Tiago Sousa: Cooking some great DX11 te ...

Told you so.  Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2011)

@HD5870:

bei dir müsste es doch mit 8xSGSSAA  noch problemlos laufen?


@Alan:

Was ist mit 16 MS gemeint?


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> @HD5870:
> 
> bei dir müsste es doch mit 8xSGSSAA  noch problemlos laufen?


 
Wenn du mir sagst wie ich das aktiviere. Kenne mich mit MSAA, SGSSAA und wie sie alle heißen nicht wirklich aus.
Das einzigste was mir noch was sagt ist AA.


----------



## Alan Asleep (27. März 2011)

Naja Spiele haben immer so ein Millisekunden Budget. Alle Kalkulationen zusammen genommen, also AI, Grafik, Sound, usw duerfen nicht ein bestimmtes Budget überschreiten sonst sinken die FPS damit drastisch.
Bei Konsolen zum Beispiel darf es insgesamt nicht über e.g. ~30-33ms damit die Framerate bei ca. 30fps bleibt. wenn man zum Beispiel auf 40ms kommen würde, würde es nur noch mit e.g. 22fps oder so laufen. Das sind jetzt keine genauen Kalkulationen, nur das Prinzip. Wenn er meint sie haben noch 16ms, dann ist das vermutlich ziemlich viel Budget um Sachen zu machen. Parallax Occlusion Mapping wurde von Herrn Sousa schon in einem Rendering PDF angekündigt. Das kostet dann vielleicht so 2ms (wieder nur Spekulation um das Prinzip zu verdeutlichen). Also mit 16ms hat man quasi das halbe Budget der Konsolen fuer Eyecandy. Was genau am Ende drin sein wird, werden wir sehen.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst wie ich das aktiviere. Kenne mich mit MSAA, SGSSAA und wie sie alle heißen nicht wirklich aus.
> Das einzigste was mir noch was sagt ist AA.



Hier sieht man, wie man es im NV Inspector einstellen kann.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...via-tuning-mit-pcgh-config-5.html#post2835107


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Was genau am Ende drin sein wird, werden wir sehen.



Vielleicht erfährt man morgen ja schon mehr. Gab ja mal ein Gerücht das der Patch evtl am 28.03.11 kommt, was ich aber fast nicht glaube.

Oh damn Doppelpost


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Nvidia Inspector ist doch für Nvidia und funktioniert nicht mit AMD oder hab ich da was verpasst?
Im CC kannst du einstellen was du willst, Crysis 2 interessiert das garnicht, hab da echt schon alles probiert.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2011)

Ach gott, hab ich verpennt - mein Fehler.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Naja Spiele haben immer so ein Millisekunden Budget. Alle Kalkulationen zusammen genommen, also AI, Grafik, Sound, usw duerfen nicht ein bestimmtes Budget überschreiten sonst sinken die FPS damit drastisch.
> Bei Konsolen zum Beispiel darf es insgesamt nicht über e.g. ~30-33ms damit die Framerate bei ca. 30fps bleibt. wenn man zum Beispiel auf 40ms kommen würde, würde es nur noch mit e.g. 22fps oder so laufen. Das sind jetzt keine genauen Kalkulationen, nur das Prinzip. Wenn er meint sie haben noch 16ms, dann ist das vermutlich ziemlich viel Budget um Sachen zu machen. Parallax Occlusion Mapping wurde von Herrn Sousa schon in einem Rendering PDF angekündigt. Das kostet dann vielleicht so 2ms (wieder nur Spekulation um das Prinzip zu verdeutlichen). Also mit 16ms hat man quasi das halbe Budget der Konsolen fuer Eyecandy. Was genau am Ende drin sein wird, werden wir sehen.



Das klingt ja ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Newb (27. März 2011)

Crytek hat doch nur Crysis 2 mit DX9 geliefert, damit alle ohne eine GTX 580 mit Extreme-Grafikeinstellung flüssig/ruckelfrei spielen können und es sieht ja in diesem Zustand nicht wirklich schlechter als Crysis 1 aus. Ich denke mal so in zwei bis vier Wochen wird Crytek ein DX11-Patch (Maximum Extreme) inkl. verbesserten Texturen rausbringen, welches dann eben nicht mehr mit einer GTX 560 spielbar sein wird, aber dafür natürlich bombastisch aussieht. Eventuell kommt dann noch eine bessere Konfigurationsmöglichkeit wie bei Crysis und Crysis Warhead. Wenn Crysis 2 von Anfang an DX11 hätte, würde einfach jeder meckern von wegen wieso läuft es bei mir nicht flüssig obwohl ich die Grafikkarte erst vor kurzem gekauft habe und die auch Aktuell ist. "Crytek hätte nicht aus den Fehlern mit Crysis 1 gelernt" würde jeder im Internet posten usw. DX11 ist eben sehr belastend für die Grafikkarte (siehe Metro 2033*) und mit einer GTX 560 wird da nichts, vielleicht noch mit einer GTX 570 und erst ab der GTX 580 wird man es richtig genießen können.

*1920x1200 + 4xAA/16xAF, gerade mal so 30 FPS durchschnittlich.


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Newb schrieb:


> Ich denke mal so in zwei bis vier Wochen wird Crytek ein DX11-Patch (Maximum Extreme) *inkl. verbesserten Texturen rausbringen*


 
Was soll das bitte für ein Patch sein? 4-5 Gigabyte?


----------



## Newb (27. März 2011)

Naja, vielleicht kein Patch sondern mehr so eine Art High-Resolution-Texture-Pack wie bei Dragon Age II... ich vertraue Crytek, die werden das schon hinbekommen.


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Warten wirs ab.
Hoffe das gewarte lohnt sich und bitte Crytek schafft diese Unschärfe ab und fügt anständiges Anti Aliasing hinzu!
Diese neue Art von Kantenglättung, wie sie bei Battlefield 3 eingesetzt wird ist einfach nur grausam.


----------



## Bull56 (27. März 2011)

Newb schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kein Patch sondern mehr so eine Art High-Resolution-Texture-Pack wie bei Dragon Age II... ich vertraue Crytek, die werden das schon hinbekommen.


 
crytek ja-nur ea games 

viele verbesserte texturen braucht man nicht!-die meisten sind eigentlich saumäßig gut-nur eben nicht so gut dargestellt....


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. März 2011)

Weiß jemand wann SLI hinzugefügt wird???


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann SLI hinzugefügt wird???


 
The Ramblings of Wasdie


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Man so viele tools und mods...
> Reicht da ein i5 2500k und ne 6950 und 8gb ram überhaupt?! Extra für C2 aufgerüstet...
> Hab das game noch net und bei google net gefunden, hat C2 lan modi?


 Wenn du mods bzw texturmods nutzt geht das tierisch auf den V-Ram, fragt sich jetzt nur welche Hd6950 variante du hast, 1Gb oder 2Gb ?


----------



## Alan Asleep (27. März 2011)

ich denke der Focus war schon richtig. Erst die Engine schön optimieren (Viel bessere Performancekurve bei hohen Aufloesungen von 1080p HD oder mehr. Crysis in 2560x1440 ist selbst heute noch nicht bei runden ca.40+fps) und dann draufpacken was geht. Denke schon das DX11 am Ende dann wieder <30fps bei sehr hohen Auflösungen sein wird. Dann sind auch die "But, can it run Crysis?"-Fans wieder gluecklich


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> leute schaut euch doch schon mal alleine die liebe zum detail an...
> 
> das ist einfach sehr detailreich gestaltet-die zeitungshaufen, die grafittis und so
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch nicht dein ernst, oder ?
Trist und steril, zum einschlafen die Crysis 2 grafik.

Gut, geschmäcker sind verschieden. 
Mich begeistert in diesem Spiel nichts, flop


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Klar, reicht dicke.
Hab Crysis 2 eben mal auf meinen Office PC getestet, mit Config hab ich minimum 55 Frames, alles Extreme, 1920x1080 4xMSAA.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Crysis in 2560x1440 ist selbst heute noch nicht bei runden ca.40+fps


 
Crysis 2 auch nicht. Da würde ich jetzt mit ca 25-30 FPS spielen...


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Crysis in 2560x1440 ist selbst heute noch nicht bei runden ca.40+fps)


 
Doch funktioniert, alles eine Frage des Geldes.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Super... Es ist ja auch absolut die Mehrheit die sich für ein Game Grafikkarten im Wert von 500€+ kauft.


----------



## Alan Asleep (27. März 2011)

Ich red von SLI scaling. 2560x1440 ist so eine typische "Ich hab zuviel Geld"-Aufloesung fuer Leute mit 2x570 oder 2x580. Selbst da hat die Engine frueher nicht fuer stabile FPS gesorgt wenn es mal heikel wird mit der Action. Jetzt ist das wesentlich stabiler.

Ich hab ne GTX560 1GB was eine absolute Midrange Karte ist und kann es auf Extreme in 1080p super zocken. Bei Crysis hatte ich ne 8800GTS (etwas besser als Midrange damals) und konnte es nicht mal in 1440x900 richtig fluessig zocken. Crytek hat es diesmal wesentlich besser gemacht fuer Leute die nicht Monate warten wollen bis Hardware da ist die erschwinglich ist.

Ich zocke das Spiel hier von meinem PC über HDMI an einen Samsung LE750 3D TV und mit nem Wireless Xbox controller auffer Couch und es ist eine wahre Pracht. (ja ich weiss, PC Spieler mit Xbox controller PFUI! Aber die Couch ist einfach zu bequem). Ist auch das erste Spiel dass ich auf der SSD installiert hab. Ade lange Ladezeiten... hehe


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Super... Es ist ja auch absolut die Mehrheit die sich für ein Game Grafikkarten im Wert von 500€+ kauft.


 
Was sind schon heutzutage 500 Euro, nichts.

5000 ist ne summe aber 500, ne.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Für viele eine Menge Geld... Auch wenn du es nicht glaubst..


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Einfach bissle sparen und schon hast 500€ zusammen, vorrausgesetzt man geht arbeiten.
Ich habe auch 2 Konten, auf den ein Konto geht mein Gehalt drauf und auf das andere jeden Monat 100€.
Wenn die Hardware veraltet ist, wird sie verkauft, gehts ans Konto und dann kauft man sich halt das was man benötigt.


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

500E für ne Grafikkarte lohnt trotzdem kein stück momentan... für was?
Erst wenn next gen ala XBOX720 da ist könnte man darüber nachdenken, aber jetzt für diese konsolenports die mieser sind als Pc only titel von 05 ?

Nein danke


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

Wie ich solche Leute Liebe, was sind schon 500€


----------



## Shooter (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> 500E für ne Grafikkarte lohnt trotzdem kein stück momentan... für was?
> Erst wenn next gen ala XBOX720 da ist könnte man darüber nachdenken, aber jetzt für diese konsolenports die mieser sind als Pc only titel von 05 ?
> 
> Nein danke


 
Riichtig


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> 500E für ne Grafikkarte lohnt trotzdem kein stück, zumindest in der heutigen Zeit... für was?
> Erst wenn next gen ala XBOX720 da ist könnte man darüber nachdenken, aber jetzt für diese konsolenports die mieser sind als Pc only titel von 05 ?
> 
> Nein danke


 
Zwingt dich ja niemand. 
Der eine gibt sich mit einer 560 zufrieden, ein andere brauch ne HD 6990 im 4-Way Crossfire weil er gerne mit Eyefinity spielt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> The Ramblings of Wasdie



Gibt es das auch in deutsch...oder einfach einen Patch damit SLI funzt???


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Zwingt dich ja niemand.
> Der eine gibt sich mit einer 560 zufrieden, ein andere brauch ne HD 6990 im 4-Way Crossfire weil er gerne mit Eyefinity spielt.


 
Und jetzt sagst du sicher gleich, das du keine mikroruckler hast. Quad GPU lohnt sich überhaupt nicht zum spielen, zum benchen ist es was feines das wars aber acuh schon

Und für welches Spiel braucht man so etwas


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Leute Liebe, was sind schon 500€


 hab ich das gesagt ? 
Für manche sind 50.000 nicht viel für mich sind 500 nicht viel!
Verstehst du das?


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Zwingt dich ja niemand.
> Der eine gibt sich mit einer 560 zufrieden, ein andere brauch ne HD 6990 im 4-Way Crossfire weil er gerne mit Eyefinity spielt.


 
für welches Spiel den ?


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagst du sicher gleich, das du keine mikroruckler hast.


 
Hab ich auch nicht außer bei Crysis aber da liegt es an der Engine.



arosman schrieb:


> für welches Spiel den ?



Da gibt es einige, sofern man mit Mods spielt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> hab ich das gesagt ?
> Für manche sind 50.000 nicht viel für mich sind 500 nicht viel!
> Verstehst du das?


 
Ich versteh das schon, mir ist das egal ob nun 10€ oder 1000€. Geld bleibt Geld


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht außer bei Crysis aber da liegt es an der Engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Da gibt es einige, sofern man mit Mods spielt.


 
Und wo brauch man ein Quad GPU System, bei Crysis ganz sicher nicht, egal ob nun Teil 1 oder 2


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige, sofern man mit Mods spielt.


 

und für wieviele Spiele erscheinen solch aufwendige Mods wie für Crysis,

Drei ?


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> wo brauch man ein Quad GPU System, bei Crysis ganz sicher nicht, egal ob nun Teil 1 oder 2


 
Schon mal Crysis 1 mit 8xAA und Eyefinity gespielt?


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> und für wieviele Spiele erscheinen solch aufwendige Mods wie für Crysis,
> 
> Drei ?


 
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Crysis 2


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Schon mal Crysis 1 mit 8xAA und Eyefinity gespielt?



Brauch ich nicht, in sowas sehe ich kein sinn. Dann doch lieber das Geld verbrennen, macht mehr Spaß


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Crysis
> Crysis Warhead
> Crysis 2


 
Du hast Stalker Call of Pripyat + Complete Mod und Stalker Clear Sky + Complete Mod vergessen.


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Mods schön und gut, aber 90% der spiele da draussen lassen sich nunmal nicht modden und falls doch sind es meist verschlimmbesserungen.

Crysis und ein paar andere titel stellen die absolute ausnahme dar


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

WOW, fünf Spiele, da würde ich echt auch zwei GraKa für mehr als 1000 Geld kaufen. 

Was auch immer, wir wollten wieder zum Thema Crysis 2 kommen.


----------



## PEG96 (27. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, in sowas sehe ich kein sinn. Dann doch lieber das Geld verbrennen, macht mehr Spaß


 
Absolut, wenn 500€ ja sooooooooooooooooo wenig sind, ihr könnt es auch mir geben.
Natürlich bleibt Geld Geld, egal ob 1cent oder 10000€.
BTW was ist so toll daran Crysis mit 8*aa zu zocken, ich stehe eher auf RealLife.


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Gibt mehr als 5 Spiele, alles aufzuzählen währe reine Zeitverschwendung, z.B. gibts da noch Metro 2033..
Wie auch immer, hier gehts um Crysis 2.


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Absolut, wenn 500€ ja sooooooooooooooooo wenig sind, ihr könnt es auch mir geben.
> Natürlich bleibt Geld Geld, egal ob 1cent oder 10000€.
> BTW was ist so toll daran Crysis mit 8*aa zu zocken, ich stehe eher auf RealLife.


 
500€ sind für die Grafik die man so heute geboten bekommt zu viel, stimme ich zu.

Ich würde soviel für eine GPU ausgeben, aber dann erwrte ich sowas in der art
http://www.veterangamers.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/crysis2fn2.jpg


aber für diese müden vermatschten konslenports die jede 8800GT packt, never !

PS; Das ist ein fake-screenie (Crysis 2)


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> http://www.veterangamers.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/crysis2fn2.jpg


 
Hast ne Config oder den dazugehörigen Mod dazu?


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hast ne Config oder den dazugehörigen Mod dazu?



Habs oben editiert.

 Crysis 2 (fake-screenshot)


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Och menno und ich hab mich schon gefreut.


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Das ist grafik, nicht wahr


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

So sollte die Cryengine 3 ausschauen und nicht wie auf einer billigen Konsole.


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> So sollte die Cryengine 3 ausschauen und nicht wie auf einer billigen Konsole.


 
Na komm , jetzt übertreibst du ein bisschen.So viel schlechter schaut Crysis 2 doch auch nicht aus.

http://www.veterangamers.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/crysis2fn2.jpg 
vs.
http://s7.directupload.net/images/110325/88csezp4.jpg
Directupload.net - D65m46dp5.jpg



Nach vier jahren sollte man sowas wie auf dem ersten Bild von einem Crysis 2 eigentlich erwarten können, ja.
Na ja ist ja auch wayne, man kann nur hoffen das Microsoft den nachfolger bald ankündigt.

XBOX360 hat sechs jahre auf den Buckel, wird mal langsam Zeit.


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Na komm , jetzt übertreibst du ein bisschen.So viel schlechter schaut Crysis 2 doch auch nicht aus.
> 
> http://www.veterangamers.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/crysis2fn2.jpg
> vs.
> ...


----------



## Airblade85 (27. März 2011)

also hört mal auf mit dem streiten wegen der grafikkarte  Fakt ist für 95% aller games braucht man keine GTX580 und höher...mit einer 6970 und GTX570 bist du mehr als gut bedient.....
Und seht es doch mal so...selbst wenn ihr nur auf mittel oder high spielen könnt sieht es immer noch 1000 mal besser aus als auf einer Konsole..von daher doch egal. 500€ Für eine Grafikkarte finde ich selber auch mehr als übertrieben, damit könnte ich Sinnvolleres anstellen, da mir persönlich der Wertverfall der GPU zu enorm ist.

So nun aber Back zum Game....

Zum Multiplayer muss ich sagen das der jetzt schon Cheaterverseucht ist  zumindest laufen schon viele mit einem ollen WH rum was ich persönlich schon sehr schade finde.

Jetzt wollte ich mal die eigenen configs ausprobieren, aber weiß nicht welche ich nun am besten nehmen soll  hd5870 hat ja schon ein paar nette Einstellungen gepostet...welche davon wäre denn am besten?? Oder mal die Frage direckt an hd5870..welche von denen gefällt dir am besten??

Aso und noch eine Frage..die config muss ja dann einfach nur im Bin32 Ordner kopiert werden...und im game muss ich unter Grafik was auswählen Advance oder so ne?? Erst dann wird die eigene config auch angewendet

P.S hab im Game ca. 40-60FPS ist das normal das die so schwanken?? 955BE@3,6GHz HD6950+ShaderMod 920/1450MHz 4GB DDR3 RAM und gespielt wird auf 1920x1080 Vsync ein, Hardcore


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich mal die eigenen configs ausprobieren, aber weiß nicht welche ich nun am besten nehmen soll  hd5870 hat ja schon ein paar nette Einstellungen gepostet...welche davon wäre denn am besten?? Oder mal die Frage direckt an hd5870..welche von denen gefällt dir am besten??



Diese:



> sys_spec_ObjectDetail=4
> sys_spec_Shading=4
> sys_spec_VolumetricEffects=4
> sys_spec_Shadows=4
> ...


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> also hört mal auf mit dem streiten wegen der grafikkarte  Fakt ist für 95% aller games braucht man keine GTX580 und höher...mit einer 6970 und GTX570 bist du mehr als gut bedient.....
> Und seht es doch mal so...selbst wenn ihr nur auf mittel oder high spielen könnt sieht es immer noch 1000 mal besser aus als auf einer Konsole..


 

Ich bitte dich:

Crysis 2 Video: "Grafik-Vergleichsvideo" | Aktuelle Videos und Trailer bei 4players.de: Demos, Patches, Videos und Trailer für PC, Playstation 2, XBox, Gamecube, Sony PSP, Nintendo DS und Nokia NGage


----------



## Airblade85 (27. März 2011)

das war nicht auf C2 bezogen sondern in der allgemeinheit

@hd5870 danke  und im game muss ich dann Advance auswählen damit die config geladen wird??


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Wird alles mit der Config geladen, stell vorher deine Auflösung ein.
1920x1080


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> das war nicht auf C2 bezogen sondern in der allgemeinheit
> 
> @hd5870 danke  und im game muss ich dann Advance auswählen damit die config geladen wird??



Jetzt auf einmal, dachte wir sprechen hier von Crysis 2.
Ja ne ist klar.


----------



## Airblade85 (27. März 2011)

na wende unbedingt auf C2 aus bist dann bitte....kommt bald der patch mit erweiterte grafikeinstellungen bzw kann jeder die config bearbeiten und schon sieht auch ein C2 wieder deutlich besser aus als auf der Konsole...So und nun Troll nicht rum sondern geh in ne ecke und freu dich.

@hd5870

Alles klar danke dir  hatte nur gefragt weil ich gerade noch auf Hardcore gespiellt hatte...also config in denn Bin32 ordner kopieren...spiel starten und das wars..ok danke dir!!


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Hier noch paar Bilder, Config siehe oben.


----------



## Klizzix (27. März 2011)

Leider konnte ich mein Problem mit den Abstürtzen beim Spielstart immer noch nicht beheben.

Hat noch jemand Ideen, was ich machen könnte?


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

Ganz einfach wer Crysis 2 nicht mag soll es nicht spielen, ich finds nicht schlecht


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Das es ein Konsolenport ist erkennt man sehr gut an dem Video von 4Players.
Crytek selbst sagt es ist kein Konsolenport sondern wurde für den PC extra gefertigt.
nach dem derzeitigen Stand ist es defenitiv ein Konsolenport, wie es nachher mit DX11 ausschaut bleibt abzuwarten.
Ich glaube an das gute und hoffe das DX11 ordentlich knallen wird.

Ich sags mal so ich bin teils sehr enttäuscht und frustriert, da ich mir ehrlich gesagt mehr erhofft habe was das Thema Engine angeht aber man kommt drüber weg.
Hab ne Nacht drüber gepennt und heute stört mich das garnicht mehr, mit Config schaut das Spiel doch schon um einiges besser aus.


----------



## Domowoi (27. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wer Crysis 2 nicht mag soll es nicht spielen, ich finds nicht schlecht


 
Naja aber wenn ich in den Laden gehe und es mir kaufe weiß ich ja noch nicht ob es gut ist. Und wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt möchte ich das vielleicht anderen sagen, damit sie vielleicht nicht ihr Geld dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Ich red von SLI scaling. 2560x1440 ist so eine typische "Ich hab zuviel Geld"-Aufloesung fuer Leute mit 2x570 oder 2x580. Selbst da hat die Engine frueher nicht fuer stabile FPS gesorgt wenn es mal heikel wird mit der Action. Jetzt ist das wesentlich stabiler.
> 
> Ich hab ne GTX560 1GB was eine absolute Midrange Karte ist und kann es auf Extreme in 1080p super zocken. Bei Crysis hatte ich ne 8800GTS (etwas besser als Midrange damals) und konnte es nicht mal in 1440x900 richtig fluessig zocken. Crytek hat es diesmal wesentlich besser gemacht fuer Leute die nicht Monate warten wollen bis Hardware da ist die erschwinglich ist.
> 
> Ich zocke das Spiel hier von meinem PC über HDMI an einen Samsung LE750 3D TV und mit nem Wireless Xbox controller auffer Couch und es ist eine wahre Pracht. (ja ich weiss, PC Spieler mit Xbox controller PFUI! Aber die Couch ist einfach zu bequem). Ist auch das erste Spiel dass ich auf der SSD installiert hab. Ade lange Ladezeiten... hehe



Besser gemacht? Es gibt Grafikeinstellungen! Für Leute die sich weigern auf "mittel" oder "low" zu spielen und dann über schlechte Performance nörgeln hab ich kein Verständnis. Das ist wohl auch kaum der Grund für die aktuelle, @max überall gut performende Version. Der Grund dafür ist wohl eher ein Konsoenport und mangelnde Zeit zur grafischen Aufwertung des selben, so dass das nun nach Release nachgeholt wird.


----------



## nyso (27. März 2011)

Und? Mindert es jetzt die Grafik am PC, nur weil es auf der Konsole auch gut aussieht? 

Du scheinst auch der letzte hier zu sein, der mit der Grafik nicht zufrieden ist. Alle anderen sind mit den Configs und Downsampling jetzt glücklich, und Crysis 2 sitzt auf dem wohlverdienten Grafikthron.

Du kommt immer mit irgendwelchen Screens aus irgendwelchen Spielen und behauptest, Crysis 2 würde schlechter aussehen. Bei vielen irrst du dich ganz offensichtlich, wo z.B. Tomb Raider besser sein soll als C2, 
Bei anderen muss man schon etwas mehr hingucken. Z.B. sind die Wandtexturen bei Splinter Cell echt gut, wohl besser als die in C2. ABER VERDAMMTE *******, in Splinter Cell gibts nicht viel zu sehen, is ja eh alles dunkel! Kleine Räume, mal kleine Außenareale, viel Schwarz, da kann ich auch durchgehend erstklassige Texturen verwenden.

C2 ist aber vollkommen anders! Du hast teilweise riesige Sichtweiten, du hast IMMER 100x so viele Details, das kostet Rechenleistung ohne Ende. Crytek hat sich da nunmal für Manistream entschieden, an den Texturen sparen, dafür beinahe alles andere hochknüppeln. So ist C2 auch auf älteren Rechnern sehr gut spielbar. 

Und genau das ist doch, wonach die Leute bei C1 immer so geschrien haben. Bis heute lachen viele über C1, weil es so hohe Hardwareanforderungen hatte, und auf Grund der Anforderungen hat es sich nicht sonderlich gut verkauft. 

Die Leute wollten das ganz offensichtlich beim Nachfolger anders haben, sie wollten es von Anfang an sehr gut spielen können, und nicht erst nach 2-3 Jahren auf Extreme. Das und die magere Story waren die Hauptkritikpunkte der Community an Crysis 1, und VERDAMMT NOCHMAL genau das hat Crytek beim Nachfolger eben drastisch verbessert!!!

Wie man da meckern kann, wenn genau dass das war was die Community offenbar wollte, will mir nicht in die Birne!

Erst über Crysis 1 meckern wegen den hohen Anforderungen, und wenn es der Nachfolger dann drastisch besser macht wird wieder geflamed, diesmal gegen die zu niedrigen Anforderungen

Da muss man sich als Entwickler, der da Jahrelang dran arbeitet, doch verarscht vorkommen

Und btw, die beiden haben schon recht. Bisher kamen nur Crysis 2 Hater-Beiträge, und nur sinnlos. Das macht dich zum Forentroll


----------



## Gerry (27. März 2011)

News PCGames.de von heute Abend:
"Ein Crytek-Mitarbeiter hat über den Kurznachrichtendienst Twitter nochmal bestätigt, dass an DirectX 11-Content für Crysis 2 gearbeitet würde. Man solle sich noch etwas gedulden, heißt es in der Nachricht auf Twitter. Eine Bestätigung dafür, dass der DX11-Patch für Crysis 2 morgen kommt, ist darin allerdings nicht enthalten."

Hier gibt es noch ein Vergleichsvideo Crysis 1 / Crysis 2 / CoD-BO / BF-BC2:
GameStar Video: Crysis 2 - Grafik-Duell mit Crysis 1, Black Ops & Bad Company 2


----------



## Bu11et (27. März 2011)

Ihr habt Problemme... was nützt einen so ne Graka, wenn das Spiel nicht mal 100 %ig funzt? Ich hätte fast auch den Fehler gemacht, weil ich mir ne GTX 570 zulegen wollte + WaKü wird sehr teuer. Aber das die aus den Fehlern der Demo nicht dazu gelernt haben regt mich sowas von auf . Wie kann das sein, dass die sich sowas erlauben und vorher rumprotzen von wegen 90er Wertung und bla bla. Und überhaupt die Tatsache, dass es anscheinend das normalste der Welt geworden ist, dass Games der massen verbugt verkauft werden halte ich für eine riesen Rechheit ! 

BTW: Krieg immer noch den selben Fehler (ich soll meine Internetverbindung überprüfen ) angezeigt, der mir schon bei der Demo das Einlogen nicht ermöglicht hat . Selbst die dazugehörige Lösung bringt nichts. Zumindestens in meinem Fall .


----------



## nyso (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Warum gehst du nicht auf Call of Juarez Bound in Bound oder Stalker ein, egal kanns mir denken.


 
Ach, was denkst du denn?


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch ein Vergleichsvideo Crysis 1 / Crysis 2 / CoD-BO / BF-BC2:
> GameStar Video: Crysis 2 - Grafik-Duell mit Crysis 1, Black Ops & Bad Company 2


 
Gutes Video! 

Was schon einen sehr großen Unterschied macht ist DX11 und Anti Aliasing (SSAA, was derzeit nur bei Nvidia möglich ist).
Daher abwarten und Tee saufen, trinke gerade Schwarztee.


----------



## Gerry (27. März 2011)

Noch eins zum Geburtstag, hd5870:
GameStar Video: Crysis 2 - Grafikvergleich: PC vs. Xbox 360 & PlayStation 3


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Noch eins zum Geburtstag, hd5870:
> GameStar Video: Crysis 2 - Grafikvergleich: PC vs. Xbox 360 & PlayStation 3



Wird mit dem hoffentlich bald erscheinenden Grafikpatch eh für die Katz sein.


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Gleich folgt ein Configupdate, hier schon mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

Wenn Alan Asleep Recht hat kommt bald u.A. Parallax Occlusion Mapping dazu und dann gehts ab. Crysis: Parallax Occlusion Mapping in Perfektion - Sensationelles Textur-Pack - Update


----------



## rockstar06s (27. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe jetzt echt das nicht die Frage schon breits tausendmal gestellt worden ist 
Wenn ich die Config usw alles gemacht habe, ändert sich ja die Grafik im Singleplayer, und jetzt die Frage
ändert sich damit auch die Grafik im Multiplayer? 

LG


----------



## arosman (27. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn Alan Asleep Recht hat kommt bald u.A. Parallax Occlusion Mapping dazu und dann gehts ab. Crysis: Parallax Occlusion Mapping in Perfektion - Sensationelles Textur-Pack - Update



Das würde das spiel ordentlich aufwerten, klar meine Hd6970 würde da mir  2gb V-Ram ans limit kommen bei solchen texturen aber egal, wenigstens  Optik !

  aber bitte alle texturen mit Parallax Occlusion Mapping überziehen, Crysis 2 hats mehr als nötig.
Was bringt es  wenn der boden geil ausschaut und Gebäude etc. wie auf Konsole.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2011)

arosman 

Das wird schon gehen. Die Cryengine ermöglicht auch mit FPS um die 30 ein relativ flüssiges Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Airblade85 (27. März 2011)

@hd5870

das sieht immer besser aus...tolle Arbeit!!! 

mmhh hab da aber ne blöde Frage, ich hab jetzt im Bin32 Ordner eine cfg Datei angelegt und alle werte rein kopiert...nachdem ich DC2 starte sehe ich aber keinerlei unterschied bei der grafik, ergo schein diese irgendwie nicht aktiviert zu sein  jemand ne idee was ich falsch gemacht habe?? danke!!


----------



## AMD (27. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> @hd5870
> 
> das sieht immer besser aus...tolle Arbeit!!!
> 
> mmhh hab da aber ne blöde Frage, ich hab jetzt im Bin32 Ordner eine cfg Datei angelegt und alle werte rein kopiert...nachdem ich DC2 starte sehe ich aber keinerlei unterschied bei der grafik, ergo schein diese irgendwie nicht aktiviert zu sein  jemand ne idee was ich falsch gemacht habe?? danke!!


 
Nennst du die cfg auch: "autoexec.cfg" ?!


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> @hd5870
> 
> das sieht immer besser aus...tolle Arbeit!!!
> 
> mmhh hab da aber ne blöde Frage, ich hab jetzt im Bin32 Ordner eine cfg Datei angelegt und alle werte rein kopiert...nachdem ich DC2 starte sehe ich aber keinerlei unterschied bei der grafik, ergo schein diese irgendwie nicht aktiviert zu sein  jemand ne idee was ich falsch gemacht habe?? danke!!


 
Die Config kommt nicht in den bin32 Ordner, sondern ein Ordner davor.


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Hier alle Commands und Cvars für die Modder unter uns.


----------



## Stormraider03 (27. März 2011)

Nabend vielleicht bastelt Crytek ja so an den Crysis 2 Dx11 update, das die Grafikpracht so gut verbessert und überarbeitet wird.
Das nachher keiner ausser die Leute mit Ultra Hardcore Mega Perfomance Rechner das Game.
Grade so ruckelfrei zocken könnten das währe heftig, dann geht es hier richtig ab im Forum


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Nabend vielleicht bastelt Crytek ja so an den Crysis 2 Dx11 update, das die Grafikpracht so gut verbessert und überarbeitet wird.
> Das nachher keiner ausser die Leute mit Ultra Hardcore Mega Perfomance Rechner das Game.
> Grade so ruckelfrei zocken könnten das währe heftig, dann geht es hier richtig ab im Forum


 
Wann kommt den Crysis 3 auf den Markt

Wir werden es ja bald wissen was der DX11 Patch alles bringt


----------



## Stormraider03 (27. März 2011)

@Chester Bennington  Wann kommt den Crysis 3 auf den Markt

he he ich sabber schon....

Ich bin mal gespannt was jetzt überhaupt geändert wird im Patch freu.
Fakt ist es kann nur besser werden


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

Es wird sicher besser werden, Crytek steht da für seinen Namen und wenn nicht sind die Modder gefrag


@ arosman

Dann spiel deine Spiele sagt ja keiner was, nur hir gehts noch immer um Crysis 2


----------



## AMD (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> War klar das sowas kommt. Akzeptiere es, du findest keine.
> 
> Es geht auch nicht auschliesslich um die Texturen. Das ganz spiel hat überhaupt keine Atmosphäre!
> Die Grafik wirkt so aufgesetzt, künstlich, bläheeeem !
> ...



Das die Bilder auch nicht alle perfekt sind siehst du aber oder? Ich finde Call of Juarez auch super aber jetzt komm doch nicht mit solchen Sprüchen wie Atmosphäre etc.
Die Story in Crysis 2 war sehr gut gemacht und man konnte sich gut hinein versetzen (ich zumindest)!
kA wie alt du bist aber du wirkst echt wie ein kleines Kind!
Du behandelst hier überhaupt nichts objektiv, sagst jede Texture in Crysis 2 ist schei*** und alle anderen games sind scheinbar perfekt. Und sowas soll ich auch noch ernst nehmen? Also bitte.
Und da du so gerne Bilder von PCGH postest: PCGH hat auch Bilder von C2 gemacht wo die Grafik super aussieht, vllt. solltest du dir erstmal die anschauen 

Edit// @Chester Bennington: Das modden macht zurzeit aber nicht viel spaß


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Wer ein Dual Core oder Quadcore besitzt sollte "sys_physics_CPU=6" dementsprechend anpassen! Dual Core 2, Quad 4 etc..
sys_physics_CPU hat den Vorteil, dass bei Gefechten der Ablauf Smoother wird und die Frames nicht in den Keller gehen, da die Physic dann teilweise von der CPU mitberechnet wird.



> sys_spec_ObjectDetail=4
> sys_spec_Shading=4
> sys_spec_VolumetricEffects=4
> sys_spec_Shadows=4
> ...


----------



## Stormraider03 (27. März 2011)

Es hat doch keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren in den thread hier sollte nur generell über Crysis 2 gepostet werden.
Und nicht Crysis 2 mit anderen Spielen verglichen werden, ich vergleiche ja auch keine Äpfel mit Birnen

Auserdem weitet sich das schon über Seiten in urlangen diskussionen und Streit aus.


----------



## AMD (27. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich bei solchen leuten die meinen die Grafik von Crysis 2 schlägt alles dagewesene.
> Das ist kindergarten !
> 
> Kiddies oder halt leute die ein schwaches erinnerungsvermögen haben und sicht an titel von 2005/2009 nicht mehr erinnern.


 
Wo habe ich behauptet, dass Crysis 2 alles dagewesene schlägt? Bitte zeigen!
Und doch, ich kann mich auch noch sehr gut an ein paar Jahre zurück erinnern. Du scheinbar nicht denn Crysis 2 sieht besser aus als jedes Game von z.B. 2005 :p


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

> Wer ein Dual Core oder Quadcore besitzt sollte "sys_physics_CPU=6" dementsprechend anpassen! Dual Core 2, Quad 4 etc..
> sys_physics_CPU hat den Vorteil, dass bei Gefechten der Ablauf Smoother wird und die Frames nicht in den Keller gehen, da die Physic dann teilweise von der CPU mitberechnet wird.
> 
> sys_spec_ObjectDetail=4
> ...



hab ich gerade getestet  geht super, aber muss hier die seiten noch mal durchblättern was ich umstellen muss damit es nicht mehr so arg flimmert....warum ist mit dieser Config meine Frames auf einma dauerhaft über 60FPS??


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> hab ich gerade getestet  geht super, aber muss hier die seiten noch mal durchblättern was ich umstellen muss damit es nicht mehr so arg flimmert....warum ist mit dieser Config meine Frames auf einma dauerhaft über 60FPS??


 
Kommt gleich ein Riesen update, Moment noch.


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> hab ich gerade getestet   geht super, aber muss hier die seiten noch mal durchblättern was ich  umstellen muss damit es nicht mehr so arg flimmert....warum ist mit  dieser Config meine Frames auf einma dauerhaft über 60FPS??


 
Vermutlich weil v_sync aus ist.




arosman schrieb:


> ... kommen wir zu Physik;
> 
> YouTube - Crysis Tornado
> YouTube - Crysis Physics - Tornado (Not Hurricane)
> ...


 
Nee Crysis 2 hat natürlich überhaupt keine Physik! Werte wie 9,81 sind gänzlich unbekannt (ja auch das zählt zu physik-engine  )
Ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass du das echt nicht Ernst meinst.. du machst dich ein wenig lächerlich mit solchen Fragen.


----------



## Alan Asleep (28. März 2011)

haha hab ich das richtig gesehen? Tomb Raider Shots sollen besser aussehen als Crysis 2? Da sollte man schnell ma in den Gelben Seiten nach einem Augenarzt oder ner Fielmann Filiale suchen. Guck Dir die Bilder doch an. das sind schlichte Phototexturen von Vegetation, ohne HDR, keinerlei sekundaere Shadereffekte wie Environment Maps oder Specular Maps. Dazu kommt Heavy UV streching an den Felsen. Geometrie der Felsen sieht lowpoly aus. dazu darf man nicht vergessen das vermutlich der ganze Level dieses Texture-Theme hat, das Spiel also mit einem Bruchteil der Texturen klarkommt die man braucht um einen Stadtlevel vernünftig zu texturieren.  Überhaupt scheint der Artstyle irgendwo zwischen Urlaubsfotos aus der Dominikanischen Republik und weirdem Comic zu liegen. Lara sieht aus wie vor ner Tapete. Oder hab ich jetzt was verpasst? Oh was auch noch dazu kommt: 1st person vs 3rd person Spiel. Klar sehen da manche Texturen scharf aus weil man nie nah genug ran kommt um die Wand in der Fresse zu haben.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Achso bessere Frames hast du weil ich diese ganzen Unschärfe Settings deaktiviert habe wie Post Processing etc. 
Brauch eh niemand und fressen unnötig Performance.


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Die show ist fast perfekt, muss nur noch behaupten das die Physk bessser al als beim ersten.
> Bäume, Gebäude alles geht in die Luft, aber nur in meinen träumen
> 
> Mache dich doch nicht lächerlich.


 
Deine Frage war doch, ob Crysis 2 überhaupt Physik hat! Ja hat es! 
Was du schon wieder willst 
Alan ASleep:
Edit// @Alan ASleep: Du sprichst mir echt aus der Seele *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/62173-alan-asleep.html*


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Danke, hast auch ne menge dazu beigetragen mit dem gesichtsausdruck .


 
Für dich jederzeit wieder 

Aber nochmal zu unserer Diskussion: Du bist kein bisschen objektiv! 
Fakt ist, dass natürlich nicht jede Textur super ist, ja und? Zeig mir ein Spiel wo das so ist! Wirst du nicht finden.
Crysis 2 ist optisch trotzdem schön anzusehen und wenn du das nicht akzeptieren kannst, dann nimm es hin anstatt hier gefühlte 100 posts mit games zu machen die schöner aussehen und zu heulen wie hässlich crysis 2 ist.
Allein wenn ich die TR Bilder sehe... wie man sowas mit Crysis 2 vergleichen kann! Wie würde man dich im Crysis 1 MP nennen? Nomad!


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

> Achso bessere Frames hast du weil ich diese ganzen Unschärfe Settings deaktiviert habe wie Post Processing etc.
> Brauch eh niemand und fressen unnötig Performance.



aso cool sehr gute Arbheit..so langsam wird C2 richtig gut spielbar in einer guten grafik  jetzt muss ich noch irgendwie rausbekommen wie ich das olle Flimmern weg bekomme......

aber dieses sys_physics_CPU=4 (2) (6) bringt meiner Meinung ordentlich was....weil vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein, aber irgendwie  hab ich das gefühl das die Frames stabiler sind...hab mal eine cfg gemacht wo ich nur sys_physics_CPU=4 drinnen hatte und sonst nichts..und im game hatte ich auf einmal nicht mehr solche Sprunghaften Frames...sondern diese sind relativ stabil geblieben 

na hd, dann bin ich mal auf deine Ultimate config gespannd hihi


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Mit dem vergleich mit TRU ist Crysis 2 noch gut bedient, normalerweise könnte ich Half Life 1 bilder posten und es gäbe teilweise keinen unterschied.


 
Okay, damit ist die Diskussion für mich beendet!
Du verhällst dich wie ein Kind und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Werd erwachsen kleiner und wir reden weiter  Ein Glück das Leute wie du nix zu sagen haben und das auch immer so bleibt.

Ps. Auf der PCGH Startseite sind paar neue Crysis 2 Flops! Kannst dich noch ein wenig "erfreuen" gehen - wenn du verstehst kleiner 

Edit// Ohne Worte! Geh schlafen!


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

@Airblade: um das flimmern zu deaktivieren musst du einfach nur r_postmsaa = 1 setzen. oder 0, dann hast du aber keine Glättung mehr. jedenfalls nicht höher als 1. probier es aus. es wird funktionieren.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Configupdate 



> ;System [1-4]
> 
> sys_spec_GameEffects = 4
> sys_spec_ObjectDetail = 4
> ...


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

@hd5870: mal eine Sache. ich weiß nicht was du mit deiner Config die ganze Zeit willst. Ich hab sie mir mal angeguckt...

für mich gibt es keine wirklichen Grund sie zu verwenden. erstmal gibt es da z.b. den Bug, dass wenn vor einem eine Granate explodiert, dass ich dann mind. 3 sek lang das Bild von vor der Explosion habe. Probier es mal aus. Werf mal eine Granate ein paar meter vor dir und visiere kurz vor der detonation mit einer Waffe an...

weiterhin sind einige Befehle total quatsch. Was soll da z.b r_displayinfo oder con_restricted. oder was ist mit r_depthoffield... die funktionieren doch alle überhaupt nicht. was haben die dann in der cfg zu suchen? das ist genauso ein quatsch wie e_shadow... Was soll das denn bitte? Man brauch doch nicht extra in die Config schreiben, dass Schatten aktiviert sein sollen. Dieser Wert ist sowieso aktiviert.
Oder r_postmsaa. Ich will mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster legen aber soweit ich weiß, gibt es nur r_postmsaa 1 oder 0. Zumal sowieso alles größer 1 flimmert wie sau.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dich erstmal mit den Befehlen etwas genauer auseinander zu setzen. So wie du es mit dem sys_physics_CPU gemacht hast.
Jedoch ist eine Sache ganz gut und das ist der fps-Gewinn bei deiner Cfg. Und das trotz höherer Schattenauflösung wie ich gesehen hab.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Sollte mit der neuen Config behoben sein, habe sie nämlich komplett überarbeitet. Die Schatten haben kein Blur mehr, Bild ist fast komplett Scharf ohne Einbußen von Kantenglättung (AMD-User). Schatten sind sehr scharf, Wasser schaut besser aus, die Partikel sind teilweise detailierter, Vegetaion ist schöner und detailierter und die Texturen schauen auch besser aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2011)

Hoffen wir dass der Patch bald kommt und dann können wir Crysis 2 in Referenzgrafik spielen. Ich hab mir Crysis noch nicht gekauft, weil die Grafik weit unter meinen Erwartungen liegt. Ja, von manchen Games verlange ich die beste Grafik (Crysis 2) und von manchen Games verlange ich den besten Multiplayer (Battlefield 3) oder das beste Rollenspielerlebnis (The Witcher 2). Manche Entwickler haben nunmal ein schweres Erbe, weil sie in der Vergangenheit die Messlatte extrem hoch gehängt haben.


----------



## nyso (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Sollte mit der neuen Config behoben sein, habe sie nämlich komplett überarbeitet. Die Schatten haben kein Blur mehr, Bild ist fast komplett Scharf ohne Einbußen von Kantenglättung (AMD-User). Schatten sind sehr scharf, Wasser schaut besser aus, die Partikel sind teilweise detailierter.


 
Sehr geil

Was mich nur wundert, warum hat Crytek das Spiel nicht gleich so auf den Markt gebracht?


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> 
> Was mich nur wundert, warum hat Crytek das Spiel nicht gleich so auf den Markt gebracht?



Mit der Mster.cfg sieht Crysis auch viel besser aus (bei nahezu gleicher Performance). Ist ne sehr gute Frage.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> weiterhin sind einige Befehle total quatsch. Was soll da z.b r_displayinfo oder con_restricted. oder was ist mit r_depthoffield... die funktionieren doch alle überhaupt nicht.


 
Noch nicht, deswegen kann ich sie doch trotzdem schon hinzufügen, Einfluss haben sie doch eh nicht.



nassa schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen, dich erstmal mit den Befehlen etwas genauer auseinander zu setzen. So wie du es mit dem sys_physics_CPU gemacht hast.



In der Commands, Cvars steht alles drin was man wissen muss. Ich setz mich genug damit auseinannder, hier mal ein kleiner Auszug von locker 8000 Befehlen:



> variable: r_SSAO
> type: int
> current: 4
> help: Screen space ambient occlusion:
> ...


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Ne, dass schaut im Gegensatz zu den Texturen gut aus.


 
Von einem Crysis 2 erwarte ich mehr als nur ein gut.

Aber gut ich teste das mal, bin in einer Stunde dann so ca. wieder da mir massiv screenshots. 

Peace


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

> Configupdate



sehr schöne config....aber wenn ich das so lasse, dann flimmert es leider..ist das denn bei dir garnicht?? erst wenn ich r_PostMSAA = 4 auf 1 stelle ist das flimmern weg....dann ist aber keine kantenglättung mehr ne?


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2011)

Crysis 2 sollte wenigstens besser aussehen als Crysis 1, Metro 2033 (PC-Version) und The Hunter. Vom Fotorealismus wie in dem Fake-Screen sind wir noch 13 Jahre entfernt


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> schon krass das diese config eine 6970 in die knie zwingt


 
Liegt daran:



> ;Distance
> 
> e_ViewDistMin = 1
> e_ViewDistRatio = 100
> ...


Minimiere mal die 100er Einträge dann wirst an Frames gewinnen.
Ein Flimmern kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen. Oo
Bennene mal die Crysis2.exe in irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

ja ne das die frames so runter gehen hat sich erledigt..meine doofe karte ist auf einmal nur noch mit 500MHz gelaufen  darum auch nur 30FPS lol jetzt läuft alles mit guten 50FPS+ auch mit 60..ab und an gehts mal runter auf 46 aber das wars......ja also bei mir flimmern die kannten wenn es auf 4 ist..und irgendwie kommt mir das auch so vor als ob die kanten garnicht geglättet werden...mmhhh mal screen machen..mal schauen ob was zu sehen ist...welche exe soll ich umbennenen?? die im Bin32 ordner?ß oder die verknüpfung auf dem Desktop??


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Im bin32 Ordner die Crysis2.exe!
Hab gerade mal ein Video gemacht, lads gleich hoch.


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

mmhh ja also habs umbenannt...aber bringt nichts...die kannten flimmern..jedenfalls bei mir...wenn ich es auf 1 stelle ist es weg...


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Auf den Video wirst du gleich sehen, das nichts flimmert, zumindest bei mir nicht.
Wenn das Video endlich mal fertig werden würde.. 250mb für 3:30min und ich hab 60KB upload..
Dafür HD High Quality 1920x1080.


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

haha  mmhh naja werd morgen mal ein anderen Treiber installieren..vielleicht liegt es ja daran hab noch 11.1a Hotfix drauf.. mal schauen obs mit 11.2 besser geht


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/147512-sammelthread-crysis-2-configs-mods.html


----------



## Zivo(GER) (28. März 2011)

Gegen 00:00 Uhr musste ich mich zwingen mit dem zocken aufzuhören ... Geiles Crysisgefühl ... Spitzen Spiel !


----------



## Bull56 (28. März 2011)

gut-wo ist der patch?


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2011)

War das überhaupt bestätigt, das heut ein Patch erscheint?

Ich hab zwar jetzt schon öfter gelesen das heute angeblich einer kommen soll, allerdings war das doch nie offiziell?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. März 2011)

Was mir noch auffiel...man kann die beschissene Nanosuit-Stimme nicht abschalten?!


----------



## NeRo1987 (28. März 2011)

@arosman: auch ich bin enttäuscht vom Spiel, aber du kannst nicht dauernd deinen Unmut Kund tun! Wie es bereits schon mehrmals geschrieben wurde, wir alle wissen es dass du enttäuscht bist. Das Dauer-Schlechtmachen nervt einfach, hier geht es schließlich um mehr als dauernd das Spiel zu kritisieren, denn das, ist an sich, nicht schlecht. 

An den Moderator: Wenn die Kommentare von "arosman" nicht aufhören, würde ich mal an eine Sperre/Strafe denken, weil die Beiträge allesamt nicht produktiv sind und zur Verbesserung des Games beitragen..


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

So nun hab ich wieder Blättchen am Start, nun wird weiter gemodded. 
Updates gibts dann in unseren neuen No-Hater, only Lovers <3 Thread. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/147512-sammelthread-crysis-2-configs-mods.html


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (28. März 2011)

Im optischen Gesamtpaket sieht Crysis 2 wirklich besser aus als die meisten heutigen Titel, allerdings gibt es auch extreme Qualitätsunterschiede, welche heutzutage eigtl. zum "Standard"-Grafikpaket dazugehören, wie z.B. die Lowres Texturen bei der Umgebungsgrafik, wo teilweise der Begriff POM oder Shader scheinbar kein Begriff bei deren Erstellung war.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Die Enttäuschung liegt bei den meisten in der lang ersehnten Erwartung die Crytek nicht erfüllt hat.
Kann nun eh niemand mehr ändern außer Crytek mit den kommenden Patch.

Ich hoffe das Crysis 3, sofern es eins geben wird kein Konsolenport wird, dann schaut auch die Grafik besser aus.


----------



## Zlicer (28. März 2011)

Spoiler



Ich denke dass es zu 99% einen weiteren Crysis-Teil geben wird denn im Epilog sagte Prophet ja dass es noch nicht zu Ende sei und als nach dem Namen vom "Anzugträger" gefragt wurde, hieß es ja: Man nennt mich Prophet.


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

Vor Crysis 1 wurde ohnehin eine Triologie angekündigt und Crysis Warhead zählt da nicht mit rein... von daher erübrigt sich die Frage doch


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

> Wie es bereits schon mehrmals geschrieben wurde, wir alle wissen es dass du enttäuscht bist. Das Dauer-Schlechtmachen nervt einfach, hier geht es schließlich um mehr als dauernd das Spiel zu kritisieren, denn das, ist an sich, nicht schlecht.


 
Ich seh das genau so. Kritik ist ja ok, aber das war hier abgeht grenzt schon an Flame o.ä.
Die Schlammschlacht welches Spiel wo besser aussieht, hat hiermit ein Ende!
Wer sich nicht daran hällt, muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen!
Jeder hat ein Recht seine Meinung frei zu äußern. Nur ist es nicht der Sinn des Sammelthreads einen Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen, welches Spiel denn besser aussieht. Bei Spielen entscheidet oftmals mehr als nur die Grafik. Bestes Beispiel: CS, Warcraft 3.

Wenn ihr merkt, das hier drin Posts landen, die dort nichts zu suchen haben, dann meldet es bitte der Moderation!

Auch hab ich hier gefühlte 40 Doppelposts zusammengefügt. 
Falls ihr etwas nachtragen wollt, gibt es dafür den "Bearbeiten"-Button. 


Gruß
Pain


----------



## NeRo1987 (28. März 2011)

Update zum "heute erscheinenden" DX-11/Grafikupdate:

Alles war nur ein Gerücht, Crytek hat (und will) es nicht bestätigen dass sich ein solcher in Arbeit befindet.
Bei crymod.com wird auch schon sehr darüber diskutiert, der Moderator "Cry-Tom" hat den Release dementiert:

Crytom:

*"These topics are being deleted because a lot of the information linked in them is not accurate and we do not want to send the community the wrong message. Any other topics created on this subject will be removed and the creating account may be suspended." *


----------



## Stevii (28. März 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Update zum "heute erscheinenden" DX-11/Grafikupdate:
> 
> Alles war nur ein Gerücht, Crytek hat (und will) es nicht bestätigen dass sich ein solcher in Arbeit befindet.
> Bei crymod.com wird auch schon sehr darüber diskutiert, der Moderator "Cry-Tom" hat den Release dementiert:
> ...




War ja irgendwie vorrauszusehen


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Update zum "heute erscheinenden" DX-11/Grafikupdate:
> 
> Alles war nur ein Gerücht, Crytek hat (und will) es nicht bestätigen dass sich ein solcher in Arbeit befindet.
> Bei crymod.com wird auch schon sehr darüber diskutiert, der Moderator "Cry-Tom" hat den Release dementiert:


 
Es wurde auch nie offiziell bestätigt, das heut ein DX11-Patch kommt.
Es ist aber ziemlich sicher, das irgend wann einer kommt, so sagte es zumindest ein Mitarbeiter von Crytek.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Zlicer schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke dass es zu 99% einen weiteren Crysis-Teil geben wird denn im Epilog sagte Prophet ja dass es noch nicht zu Ende sei und als nach dem Namen vom "Anzugträger" gefragt wurde, hieß es ja: Man nennt mich Prophet.


 
Habs noch nicht durch gespielt, daher wusste ich das nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Habs noch nicht durch gespielt, daher wusste ich das nicht.


 
Deswegen hab ich´s in nen Spoiler gepackt.


----------



## Zlicer (28. März 2011)

Also für die Story hab ich gerade mal 7 Stunden gebraucht. Wobei ich mehrere Szenen mehrmals spielen musste weil die Checkpoints etwas zu weit auseinander liegen.

@Painkiller

DU warst das?! Stimmt hätte ich eigentlich dran denken können... mist! 
Sorry HD5870 das ich ein wenig vorgegriffen habe


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich´s in nen Spoiler gepackt.


 
Ok, danke.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2011)

Also bislang werd ich aus C2 einfach nicht schlau.
Was haben die Aliens aus Teil 1 und 2 miteinander zu tun.

Wieso hat man sich im ersten Teil für fliegende Exoskelette entschieden, und im zweiten Teil für andere?
Wieso haben die Aliens ~3Jahre für ihren nächsten Angriff gewartet? 

Die Zusammenhänge zwischen beiden Teilen sind mir irgend wie noch nicht ganz ersichtlich.


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

Hier nochmals ein Hinweis an alle:

Bitte keine Infos zur Story bzw. dem Ende posten. 

Für Diskussionen wie es mit Crysis weitergeht, bitte einen extra Thread eröffnen und diesen mit 



Spoiler



versehen!

Vielen Dank! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Was ich an Crytek absolut genial finde und das meine ich total Ernst!
Die Soundtracks sind der Hammer, hört euch mal die Musik aus den Pak's an, die gehe teilweise echt unter die Haut.


----------



## cortez91 (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Was ich an Crytek absolut genial finde und das meine ich total Ernst!
> Die Soundtracks sind der Hammer, hört euch mal die Musik aus den Pak's an, die gehe teilweise echt unter die Haut.



Aber ein absolut genialer Soundtrack, tolle Raucheffekte, tolle Lichteffekte, gute Athmosphäre, ein für heutige Verhältnisse recht langer Singleplayer und eine detailreiche Umgebung sind ja total sch...lecht, wenn sich zwischendrin mal ein paar matschige Texturen finden. Vor allem wenn das ganze bei 60-70 FPS läuft, das geht ja mal gar nicht, die GTX 580 sollte höchstens 20 FPS schaffen, damit man das Spiel wieder erst in 3-4 Jahren in voller Pracht genießen kann 

Nein, im Ernst, mir gefällt Crysis 2! Ich mag auch den Multiplayer, auch wenn der verbindungstechnisch etwas rumzickt. Aber dieses Punkte sammeln um im Level aufzusteigen ist genau mein Ding, vielleicht ist das noch aus meiner Pokemon-Zeit tief in mir verwurzelt 

Den Singleplayer spiel ich jetzt schon 3 Stunden und bin noch gar nicht soo weit. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich auf Post-Humaner Krieger spiele und desöfteren das Zeitliche segne, wodurch man ja leider teilweise recht weit zurückgeworfen wird! War gerade im Finanzdistrikt, wo man am Anfang über die Dächer springen muss, da war es besonders nervig, weil ich wirklich 4-5 Mal gestorben bin und man immer den ewig langen Weg am Anfang laufen musste, bis man zur eigentlichen Action kam!


----------



## Bull56 (28. März 2011)

also nachdem was ein crytek mitarbeiter getwittert hat arbeiten sie an dx11!

und der patch sollte soweit ich weiß auch heute herauskommen, und das meine ich stand auch nicht nur auf diesen seiten auf denen sich PCGames ja abzustützen scheint!

ich habe schon von anfang an gesagt das heute kein dx11 patch erscheint, was auch deutlich in den posts auf mycrysis steht.

lediglich ein paar sachen zum multiplayer werden gepatcht sowie ein paar minimale grafiksachen.

lest euch einfach mal die posts von adam und tom durch.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

So, war eine lange Nacht.

Config 0.3

Gute Nacht


----------



## Bull56 (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> So, war eine lange Nacht.
> 
> Config 0.3
> 
> Gute Nacht


 
du verrückter  musst du nicht arbeiten!? 

ein paar änderungen hätte ich noch-alles auf max zu setzen ist nicht immer das beste 

hat eventuell jemand lust mit mir crysis texturen zu modden sodass die matschtexturen besser aussehen? entpacken kann ich die jetzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ;System [1-4]
> con_restricted=0
> 
> sys_spec_Full = 4
> ...


und in bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (28. März 2011)

Hier ein weiteres Face Off von Digital Foundry:

Tech Comparison: Crysis 2 PC


Hier mal ein paar Auszüge:


> [...]
> There's no doubt whatsoever that Crytek's priorities have changed and that supporting console has helped to shape and mould Crysis 2, perhaps in a somewhat different direction than it might have considered for a PC-only release.
> [...]
> The main issue here is that the base quality level is very good already, and further visual refinements are subtle and difficult to notice, especially in the heat of the action. Probably the most impactful change is in lighting and geometry LODs, but the actual visual payback PC owners get beyond better frame-rates and higher resolution isn't the night-and-day different you might hope for. That said, there's little doubt that the PC game manages to power past most of the more annoying aspects of the console versions' performance.
> ...


----------



## NeRo1987 (28. März 2011)

Ich finde die Grafik garnicht sooo schlecht, wenn die Effekte nun noch aufgewertet werden, andere Texturen usw. dazukommen, mehr plastische Oberflächen hinzu und das Aliasing ausgebaut wird kann es scho bald so aussehen  :
(wobei ich das Szenario New York sehr gelungen umgesetzt finde in Crysis 2)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHRUT_FpMBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. März 2011)

Die Story, als auch das Design wirken stellenweise geklaut...

Die Aliens gleichen denen aus Halo und die Menschen, die da von den Sporen zerlegt werden erinnern iwie an Mass Effect


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also bislang werd ich aus C2 einfach nicht schlau.
> Was haben die Aliens aus Teil 1 und 2 miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Wieso hat man sich im ersten Teil für fliegende Exoskelette entschieden, und im zweiten Teil für andere?
> ...


 
Vielleicht hat Crytek die fliegenden Aliens entfernt, da die zu schnell sind und man mit einem Gamepad nicht hinterher kommt. In den 3 Jahren Zwischenzeit müsste eigentlich viel passiert sein, denn die Aliens sind ja technologisch den Menschen weit voraus. Die hätten die Erde schon längst erobert. Anscheinend sind die Viecher doch nicht so intelligent.

EDIT: 
Bevor die Konsoleros auf mich einschlagen werden, wollte ich nur noch am Rande sagen, dass die Geschichte mit den fliegenden Aliens nur eine Vermutung von mir ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Zuerst: Der Soundtrack ist einer der besten, die ich je in einem Videospiel gehört habe. 

Bei mir wird die Spielzeit wohl etwas länger, da ich sehr auf Details achte und jeden Laufweg mal ausprobiere.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Crytek die fliegenden Aliens entfernt, da die zu schnell sind und man mit einem Gamepad nicht hinterher kommt.


 
Nun, die Aliens aus Teil 2 können auch sehr flink sein ...  Wenn die um dich herum springen und dann urplötzlich angreifen und dich dann umrennen ...


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. März 2011)

Hab gerad gelesen das heute angeblich der Dx11 Patch kommen soll.

Weiß jemand was davon?!


----------



## Stormraider03 (28. März 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt was heute in den update Patch alles gefixt wird???


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. März 2011)

Ich habe Crysis 2 noch nicht, also wusste ich das noch nicht.
Die Geschichte mit DX11 war falsch und kommt nicht heute, aber bald.


----------



## momod (28. März 2011)

Crysis 2: So aktivieren Sie Supersampling-AA im PC-Shooter - crysis 2, crytek, ea electronic arts, cryengine 3

für jeden, der 8xsgssaa realisieren will und gleichzeitig die unschärfe des post-msaa filters nicht haben möchte.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (28. März 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage, wie sieht es eigtl. mit 64 bit Support aus. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass Crysis 2 64bit Support mit sich bringt, oder war das bei der Beta


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2011)

Gibts soweit ich weiß nicht, wird vielleicht per Patch nachgereicht.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt was heute in den update Patch alles gefixt wird???



Soll heut ein Update kommen?


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

@Blizzard23: nein


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

momod schrieb:


> Crysis 2: So aktivieren Sie Supersampling-AA im PC-Shooter - crysis 2, crytek, ea electronic arts, cryengine 3
> 
> für jeden, der 8xsgssaa realisieren will und gleichzeitig die unschärfe des post-msaa filters nicht haben möchte.


Habs mit 4x SGSSAA getestet, es sieht soooo gut aus. Leider unspielbare 15-20 Frames.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

momod schrieb:


> Crysis 2: So aktivieren Sie Supersampling-AA im PC-Shooter - crysis 2, crytek, ea electronic arts, cryengine 3
> 
> für jeden, der 8xsgssaa realisieren will und gleichzeitig die unschärfe des post-msaa filters nicht haben möchte.


 
Vorrausgesetzt man besitzt eine Nvidia.


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

jo AZI Nutzer gucken weiter in die Röhre  Aber naja so extrem stören die Kanten ja nicht...wobei es natürlich schöner wäre, wenn diese geglättet werden


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Es gibt kein ATI mehr.


----------



## klefreak (28. März 2011)

The Ramblings of Wasdie



> Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options: Mehr Optionen
> Nun verspricht das kostenlose Programm "Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options" Besserung: Das Tool lässt Sie Ihre Grafik in Crysis 2 optimal einstellen und schreibt die Einstellungen dann als autoexe.cfg in eine Datei. Damit können Fans die perfekte Grafikeinstellung für ihren PC finden und speichern.



hab hier was gefunden was euhc gefallen könnte, sofern es nicht eh schon im Thread gepostet wurde..

mfg Klemens


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> The Ramblings of Wasdie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/147512-sammelthread-crysis-2-configs-mods.html


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (28. März 2011)

Habe das Spiel nun nach 8:36:xx durch auf Post Humaner Krieger und werde es gleich nochmals Spielen um meine Zeit zu verbessern .
Die Grafik ist auch ganz in Ordnung wären da nur nicht die ganzen matschigen Texturen, nach dem mehrmaligen sterben an einer stelle, hatte ich auch 2 mal gar keine Texturen mehr.
Die KI ist jetzt auch nicht der Renner jagen sich gegeseitig in die Luft rennen vor mir rum ignorieren mich dabei usw.


----------



## CyberLotus (28. März 2011)

Was braucht man für hardware um das da alles auf max. zu haben??
Wie hoch geht da AA??
Thx


----------



## Alan Asleep (28. März 2011)

hmm is ja bald Ostern...vielleicht kommt dann ja der Osterhase mit dem SDK oder dem Patch? Eins von beidem könnte ich mir schon denken dass es bis dahin soweit ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Was braucht man für hardware um das da alles auf max. zu haben?? Wie hoch geht da AA??
> Thx


"max" geht mit jeder DX9-Hardware. Die Frage ist nur, bei wie vielen Fps  AA geht hoch bis 8x SGSSAA (extern).


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Für die AMD User die kein AA aktiviert bekommen kann ich das Tool RadeonPro empfehlen, ich schreib gleich ein Tutorial dazu im Crysis 2 Mod Thread!

RadeonPro: Radeon Spiele eingetragen Automation Tool


----------



## CyberLotus (28. März 2011)

Nein ich mein max mit dem tool


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Für die AMD User die kein AA aktiviert bekommen kann ich das Tool RadeonPro empfehlen


MSAA/SGSSAA in Crysis 2 geht damit aber auch nicht.

*@ CyberLotus*

Das Tool geht nicht höher als ingame (abgesehen vom FOV).


----------



## CyberLotus (28. März 2011)

Heißt, (auch wenn ich schon gefragt hatte)
Mit nem i7 2600K 8GB Corsair Vengance und ner ASUS 6950 DirectCU II geht das alles max und mit aa??


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Heißt, (auch wenn ich schon gefragt hatte)
> Mit nem i7 2600K 8GB Corsair Vengance und ner ASUS 6950 DirectCU II geht das alles max und mit aa??


 
Max ja, mit AA one Unschärfe wird knapp.


----------



## dna111 (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Max ja, mit AA one Unschärfe wird knapp.


 
Spiele max mit 2x SGSSAA auf 1680x1050 mit i7 2600, 8GB Corsair Vengance und msi 560gtx ti. zwischen 30 und 50 fps. ohne AA 70+


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Sag ich ja mit AA wirds knapp. 
Deaktiviere mal Post Processing, da gewinnst nochmal locker 5-10 Frames.

sys_spec_PostProcessing = 1
q_ShaderPostProcess = 1


----------



## Stormraider03 (28. März 2011)

Wie kommt heute doch kein Patch der ein Paar sachen so fixt???
Sollte doch heut was kommen am 28 März???


Also nicht der Dx11 Patch das wahr ja eh klar aber nen klein update dachte ich


----------



## McClaine (28. März 2011)

Also solange nichts grafiktechnisches passiert, DX11 Patch, erweitertes Einstellungsmenü etc fasse ich das Spiel nicht mehr an. Sobald sich da was tut, werde ich zum 2. Durchspielen ansetzen, vllt verstehe ich dann die Story .
Mmn wenn ich die Story von Teil1 und 2 vergleiche, entpfand ich Crysis 1 als besser. Dort machte ich große Augen im Alien Raumschiff, als die Aliens kamen etc, das sah so lebendig aus, in Teil 2 musste ich erst mal die unschärfe per Config ausmachen um überhaupt was zu erkennen^^ Schöne Grafik hin oder her, aber wenn ich beide Teile vergleiche und auch die Gefühle, als ich zb das erste mal Crysis spielte, mit heute vergleiche, ist´s ne leichte Entscheidung


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Also solange nichts grafiktechnisches passiert, DX11 Patch, erweitertes Einstellungsmenü etc fasse ich das Spiel nicht mehr an. Sobald sich da was tut, werde ich zum 2. Durchspielen ansetzen, vllt verstehe ich dann die Story .
> Mmn wenn ich die Story von Teil1 und 2 vergleiche, entpfand ich Crysis 1 als besser. Dort machte ich große Augen im Alien Raumschiff, als die Aliens kamen etc, das sah so lebendig aus, in Teil 2 musste ich erst mal die unschärfe per Config ausmachen um überhaupt was zu erkennen^^ Schöne Grafik hin oder her, aber wenn ich beide Teile vergleiche und auch die Gefühle, als ich zb das erste mal Crysis spielte, mit heute vergleiche, ist´s ne leichte Entscheidung


 
Diese Unschärfe ist nichts für jedermann, ich hasse es auch wenn alles so verwaschen ausschaut.
Lieber knallige Texturen und ein scharfes Bild als so Waschmachinen Bild.


----------



## McClaine (28. März 2011)

richtig,
bringt denn jetzt dieses SSAA was? Und wie funzt das genau mit NV Inspector?


----------



## CyberLotus (28. März 2011)

Dazu: habe aber eh nur nen 19 zoll bildschirm auflösung muss net so hoch. Geht dann aa und wenn nicht, was ändern?


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Ohne AA bleibt dir nur MSAA und Post Processing damit das Bild halbwegs geglättet ausschaut.
Dafür ist das Bild aber unscharf ohne Ende!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kzasPN1Jpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dna111 (28. März 2011)

haha nicht schlecht.


----------



## thysol (28. März 2011)

Ich habe Crysis 2 jetzt auch gezockt. Ich muss sagen ich bin enttaeuscht. Die Grafik ist ein billiger Konsolenabklatsch und der Multiplayer ist ja ein Witz. Der MP ist ein sehr schlechter Call of Duty Klon. Fuer mich ist Crysis 2 nur der naechste 0815 Shooter.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. März 2011)

Aber Hautsache Crysis 2 als Avatar


----------



## CyberLotus (28. März 2011)

Video ist cool xD
Also spielt ihr Crysis 1 weiter oser Crysis 2??
Was änder bzw. Welche graka um mit aa zu spielen??


----------



## thysol (28. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aber Hautsache Crysis 2 als Avatar


 
Ich muss sagen ich bin auch von euch enttaeuscht. Im Crysis 2 Bonusheft stand das Crysis 2 "umwerfend" aussieht. Wenn das fuer euch schon umwerfend ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. März 2011)

Welches Spiel sieht denn besser aus außer Crysis oder vll noch Metro 2033?


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

Hab mit der 570 schon länger geliebäugelt. Für Crysis 2 hol ich sie mir jetzt und werd ich sicher noch einige Zeit behalten.  Ab 2xSGSSAA wird Crysis 2 einfach unspielbar.^^ Freu mich schon es endlich in voller Pracht und vllt DX11 genießen zu dürfen.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Sorry das ich wieder damit anfange @Marc aber da muss ich dir den Titel The Hunter vorschlagen.
Ich such mal die Screenshoty ausm HWluxx raus, einen Moment.


----------



## CyberLotus (28. März 2011)

Also 570 rein, dann läuft das??


----------



## thysol (28. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Welches Spiel sieht denn besser aus außer Crysis oder vll noch Metro 2033?


 
In meinen Augen sieht Metro 2033 um Laengen besser aus. Crysis natuerlich auch. Ich finde Crysis 2 ist auf dem gleichen Niveau wie Battlefield Bad Company 2 oder Two Worlds 2, was ziemlich gut ist aber nicht "umwerfend". Ok, das mit der Konsolengrafik wahr uebertrieben, der Singleplayer sieht ganz gut aus und macht auch sehr viel Bock aber der Multiplayer ist ein Epic Fail. Die Grafik ist da noch die aus der Demo und ausserdem ist der MP ein schlechter Call of Duty Klon.


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Video ist cool xD
> Also spielt ihr Crysis 1 weiter oser Crysis 2??
> Was änder bzw. Welche graka um mit aa zu spielen??


 Zu Frage #1: Eindeutig Crysis 1 - germancrysis.com Server ist immer noch der Beste


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Hoffe die reichen dir, hatte diese mal vor 2 Monaten im Hwluxx gepostet.

http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0715-mrc0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0715-upa5.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0715-wppy.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0715-eqlc.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0715-usc0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0715-4q4p.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0717-clf0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0717-3lw1.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0717-fxk3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0717-my35.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0618-a74d.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0618-i7em.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0618-77em.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0618-t78k.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0700-0iu7.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0700-re4w.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0700-iizg.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0700-ugzk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/thehunter2011-02-0700-ngam.jpg


----------



## thysol (28. März 2011)

@hd5870
Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin auch von euch enttaeuscht. Im Crysis 2 Bonusheft stand das Crysis 2 "umwerfend" aussieht. Wenn das fuer euch schon umwerfend ist.


 
umwerfend schlecht.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Er fragte was besser als Crysis 2 aussieht außer Metro 2033 und Crysis, ich hab ihm Bilder gelifert, mehr nicht.


----------



## thysol (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Er fragte was besser als Crysis 2 aussieht außer Metro 2033 und Crysis, ich hab ihm Bilder gelifert, mehr nicht.


 
Ich finde aber das the Hunter nicht sonderlich geil aussieht.


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Also 570 rein, dann läuft das??


Für Crysis 2 genügt selbst eine GTX 260 um es mit maximalen Ingame-Settings flüssig zu spielen. Da ich diese Milchglas-Optik aber nicht ertragen will (schließlich hat das Spiel ja eigentlich eine verdammt gute Grafik) möchte ich ohne ingame-AA (Weichzeichner) spielen. Stattdessen werd ich mit der 570 wohl mit 2x oder 4x SGSSAA per Nividia Inspector spielen. Wenn du das nicht brauchst reicht eine 260.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Das sind 900x500 Bilder, müsste die anderen in 1920x1020 rauchsuchen. Von den Texturen kann selbst Crysis 1 träumen.
Für mich ist das, was derzeit das beste an Grafik liefert Metro 2033, es gibt einfach nichts was es schlägt.


----------



## thysol (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Das sind 900x500 Bilder, müsste die anderen in 1920x1020 rauchsuchen. Von den Texturen kann selbst Crysis 1 träumen.


 
Jetzt aber bitte. Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein?


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Jetzt aber bitte. Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein?


 
Das ist mein voller Ernst.


----------



## CyberLotus (28. März 2011)

Ok und wenn ich ne AMD(!) HD 6950 nehme, kann ich dann auch Crysis 1 max spielen?? Oder für crysis lieber ne GTX 560 Ti??
Danke


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Das sind 900x500 Bilder, müsste die anderen in 1920x1020 rauchsuchen. Von den Texturen kann selbst Crysis 1 träumen.
> Für mich ist das, was derzeit das beste an Grafik liefert Metro 2033, es gibt einfach nichts was es schlägt.


 
Oh, Crysis schlägt das um Längen. Metro 2033 sieht nicht realistisch aus, sondern eher comichaft. Zudem gibt es da ungefähr genauso viele Matschtexturen wie in Crysis 2.


----------



## thysol (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Das ist mein voller Ernst.


 
Nunja, schlecht sieht es nicht aus, aber das es mit Crysis 1 mithalten kann will ich mal stark bezweifeln.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Nunja, schlecht sieht es nicht aus, aber das es mit Crysis 1 mithalten kann will ich mal stark bezweifeln.


 
Dann spiel es mal in mindestens 1920x1080, alles Max, 16xAF und 8xAA dann wirst du sehen das Crysis einpacken kann.
Aber performanter als Crysis läuft es dann auch nicht wirklich.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Oh, Crysis schlägt das um Längen. *Metro 2033 sieht nicht realistisch aus*, sondern eher comichaft. Zudem gibt es da ungefähr genauso viele Matschtexturen wie in Crysis 2.



Ich rede von den Texturen.
Metro, Matschtexturen?
Spielst du in DX9?


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Jetzt aber bitte. Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein?


Sieht in bewegten Bildern besser aus: YouTube - The hunter Ist das die Dunia-Engine von Far Cry 2?

Muss man wohl selbst gespielt haben um seine Faszination zu teilen. Ich bin trotzdem überzeugt davon, dass Crysis 2 mit SGSSAA bisher am besten aussieht.


----------



## schlumpf666 (28. März 2011)

Hier mal mein fazit von dem spiel...
Ich bin gerade eben durch die kampagne und sag nur einwas... WOW!!!
Der schluss hat mich jetzt noch mal richtig vom hocker gehauen, wobei ich auch kleinigkeiten nicht so ganz gerafft hab.
Aber die story ist meiner meinung nach das beste was ich jemals in nem egoshooter gesehen hab!
Ich hab es jetzt auf der schwersten stufe durchgespielt, falls es irgendwann nochmal nen dx11 patch gibt werd ichs nochmal auf leicht mit besserer grafik durchspielen.
Am besten so schnell wie möglich! 

Ich bin ein großer fan vom ersten teil bis zu dem moment in dem die fliegenden mistviecher auftauchen.
Ab da hatte ich keinen spaß mehr...
Von teil 2 war ich nach der ersten stunde richtig entäuscht, obwohl mir die multiplayer beta vom gameplay her gefallen hat.
Irgendwie war es nicht richtig ausfüllend gegen die cell-fuzzies zu kämpfen und die story is da ja auch fürn arsch.
Dann noch dran denken das die blöden aliens auch noch kommen und die lust aufs spiel war weg.

Jetzt muss ich sagen, zum glück sind die aliens gekommen.
Die viecher machen mir 10mal mehr spaß als die im ersten.
Respekt Crytek! 

Die levels hätten am anfang bisschen größer gestaltet werden, teilweise waren sie wirklich bisschen schlauchartig gestaltet.
Hat sich aber meiner meinung nach im weiteren verlauf des spiels stark geändert.
Fand es eigentlich genau die richtige mischung.
Im allgemeinen waren die missionen recht abwechslungsreich und vorallem haben die schauplätze häufig gewechselt.

Story hatte ich schon, die hat aber auch durch die super atmo gewirkt.
Die kam auch aufgrund des absolut genialen soundtracks, kenne kein spiel das annähernd so einen stimmigen soundtrack hat.

Was ich bisschen schade finde ist der rückschritt in der physik wie teilweise in der grafik verglichen mit den vorgängern.
Grafik fand ich jetzt nicht mal so schlimm, aber bisschen knackigere texturen wären teilweise schon schön gewesen.
Viel lieber hätte ich ganz new york selbst in schutt und asche gelegt.
Kann mich noch erinnern das ich in teil eins stunden lang nur wellblechhütten und palmen dem erdboden gleichgemacht hab.
Das wird es hier leider nicht mehr geben, schade.

Ansonsten bin ich aber echt von dem spiel begeistert!
Wenn sie aus beiden teilen das beste nehmen und jeweils noch ne kleine schippe drauflegen gibts nen hammer dritten teil... 
Wer das spiel nicht hat und es nicht kauft weil die grafik seiner meinung nach so schlecht ist und das spiel ja nur für konsolen gemacht ist...
sollte sich einfach das spiel zulegen, auf die grafik scheissen, zocken(was macht man sonst mit nem computerspiel?) und spaß haben!
Es ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber im singleplayer ist es klassen besser als moorhuhn cod oder dumme sprüche bc2!


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Ok und wenn ich ne AMD(!) HD 6950 nehme, kann ich dann auch Crysis 1 max spielen?? Oder für crysis lieber ne GTX 560 Ti??
> Danke


Die beiden Karten nehmen sich in Crysis absolut nichts und sind gleichauf.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Jo ist die Dunia Engine.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. März 2011)

Ich dachte es ging hir mal um Crysis2, was lese ich Metro und the Hunter


----------



## thysol (28. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich dachte es ging hir mal um Crysis2, was lese ich Metro und the Hunter


 
Ok, um dann nochmal zum Thema zurueck zu kommen. Mein Fazit:
Singleplayer = Sehr gut (Relativ gute Grafik, gute Story)
Multiplayer = Epic Fail (Erbaermliche Grafik, "Schlechter" Call of Duty Klon)


----------



## NeRo1987 (28. März 2011)

Sorry aber "The Hunter" besteht nicht aus der Dunia Engine, sondern aus der eigen entwickelten Avalanche Engine 2.0, die auch auch schon bei Just Cause 2 Einzug gehalten hat 

The Hunter-Screenshots: Neue Bilder zum Jagdspiel der Just Cause-Macher

Die Grafik von The Hunter find ich sehr gut, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht sagen kann dass sie besser als die von Crysis 1 ist. Jedes Game hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Wer sich gerne mal selbst davon überzeugen will, lädt sich doch einfach The Hunter aus dem Internet, das Spiel ist kostenlos nur Sondergegenstände kosten (wie bei vielen Free-Play Games) echtes Geld! theHunter - The most realistic hunting game online


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

Läuft jetzt eigentlich das Logitech G35 mit C2? In der Demo gab es ja erst Probleme.


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ok, um dann nochmal zum Thema zurueck zu kommen. Mein Fazit:
> Singleplayer = Sehr gut (Relativ gute Grafik, gute Story)
> Multiplayer = Epic Fail (Erbaermliche Grafik, "Schlechter" Call of Duty Klon)


 
Was ist denn relativ gut? Es gibt vielleicht maximal 2 Spiele die überhaupt mit der Grafik zu vergleichen sind ohne das Spiel zu beleidigen.


----------



## kreids (28. März 2011)

wie kann man downsampling machen in c2,möchte das auch machen!


mfg


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Story finde ich gelungen auch wenn ich sie terilweise nicht ganz verstehe..
Grafik, naja mit paar Eingriffen sieht es halbwegs vernünftig aus aber wer will jedes Spiel modden damit es gut ausschaut, man will das Spiel einlegen und genießen!

Wenn ich bewerten müsste:

Story 9/10
Sound 9/10
Grafik 7/10


OT

Wartet bis Deus EX kommt dann spricht niemand mehr von der Cryengine.


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Wartet bis Deus EX kommt dann spricht niemand mehr von der Cryengine.


Das mit The Hunter hab ich dir ja noch abgenommen aber Deus Ex?


----------



## NeRo1987 (28. März 2011)

Deux Ex?!  Hast du schon mal die Screenshots und Videos der PC Fassung gesehen?! ^^ 
Das meinst du nicht ernst oder.. Ich denke Deus Ex wird ein typisches Konsolenspiel, im Vergleich zu seinen PC Vorgängern wurde ja angeblich sehr viel abgespeckt und bietet deutlich mehr Action. Eher als Ego-MGS anzusehen das Spiel, die Grafik erinnert mich auch sehr stark an MGS


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Ironie lässt grüßen. 
Warte wir mal auf Metro 2034. 

Hier:
http://www.veterangamers.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/crysis2fn2.jpg

Alles andere ist nicht der Rede Wert.


----------



## NeRo1987 (28. März 2011)

Warte mal auf *CRYSIS 3.*.. (wer erkennt jetzt den Witz hinter der Sache?!) 
*ironie aus* 

Ne ehrlich ich denke die nächste Zeit kommt kein "uuuuuh aaaaahhhh ohhaaaaaaa wie Geilll ist denn die Grraaaafik" Spiel mehr raus,
da müsste schon sehr viel passieren, und ein Entwicklerstudio mit wenig finanziellen Absichten dahinterstehen um nur für PC zu entwickeln ^^

@Mod: Bitte sperre endlich mal "arosman" ... Er spamt schon wieder... -.- Das kann echt nicht angehen...


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

sogar MOH bietet eine deutlich detailliertere, realistischere optik als Crysis 2
Schaut euch das Videos in 720P mal an.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DZ-lvmJFHg


Cryteks neuster streich ist Comic im vergleich.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Ist halt ein billiger Konsolenscheiß, was erwartest du? 
Hätten sie Crysis 2 nur für den PC entwickelt würde es ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> sogar MOH bietet eine deutlich detailliertere, realistischere optik als Crysis 2


NOT. MoH 2k10 hat einige geile Stellen, aber overall hält es nicht mit.


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

Wer mir was ähnliches bzw. besseres von Crysis 2 bieten kann, nur zu postet das Video.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

@PCGH_Marc

Ist das denn bei Crysis 2 anders außer das es bessere Beleuchtung und die KI teilweise detailierter ist?


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> NOT. MoH 2k10 hat einige geile Stellen, aber overall hält es nicht mit.


 
Deine Meinung, sehe das komplett anders.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Ich kann arosman teilweise verstehen auch wenn er ein wenig übertreibt.


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

Ich glaube Crytek hat es mit der Milchglas-Sicht bei euch versaut? Aber als ich das Spiel mit gescheitem AA gesehen habe: 
Da hält einfach kein aktueller Titel mit.


----------



## freezee-e (28. März 2011)

Vom spielgefühl, Steuerung und Grafik einfach nur genial. Mal dx11 abwarten!


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Ja mit AA schaut die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus, weil man dann endlich diese Unschärfe deaktivieren kann was aber derzeit nur bei Nvidia möglich ist!

So und nun lachen wa alle mal ne Runde und kommen dann zum Thema zurück.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgmW1Knef5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

Grafikdiskussionen; in einem Crysis 2 Thread sind absolut ontopic.


----------



## freezee-e (28. März 2011)

Hab's heute probiert. 8x aa auf meiner 580er war das ein ruckelspass


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

ist ja auch komplett überdimensioniert. Schon 2x SGSSAA sieht super aus.^^


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Ich kann arosman teilweise verstehen auch wenn er ein wenig übertreibt.


 
Natürlich übertreibe ich ein bisschen wenn ich beispielweise Half Life 1 mit Crysis 2 vergleiche, da ist natürlich auch Ironie im spiel.
Es ist aber nunmal fakt das Crysis texturen bietet wo Half Life 1 zur richtigen konkurrenz wird, könnt ihr drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt.
Es ist auch fast unmöglich einen halbwegs bekannten shooter aus den vergangen jahren zu zeigen der solch abgrund hässliche Texturen bietet wie Crysis 2 auf highest !

Directupload.net - D65m46dp5.jpg
Directupload.net - Do2ikpuu6.jpg
Directupload.net - Dxnrrmp3j.jpg
Directupload.net - Ds3thkd3j.jpg
Directupload.net - Dmz8f99fa.jpg


----------



## Magicnorris (28. März 2011)

Metro 2033 hat auch stellenweise makabere Texturqualität und sieht insgesamt super aus. Die schwächeren Texturen werden eben an manchen Stellen genutzt um eine gute Performance oder VRAM-Auslastung zu gewährleisten. Unschön ist es allemal aber selbst Crysis hat solche Aussetzer. Ansonst ist das virtuelle New York für mich ein Augenschmauß, da schaut man sich doch nicht nach der schlechtesten Textur um?


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Natürlich übertreibe ich ein bisschen wenn ich beispielweise Half Life 1 mit Crysis 2 vergleiche, da ist natürlich auch Ironie im spiel.
> Es ist aber nunmal fakt das Crysis texturen bietet wo Half Life 1 zur richtigen konkurrenz wird, könnt ihr drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt.
> Es ist auch fast unmöglich einen halbwegs bekannten shooter aus den vergangen jahren zu zeigen der solch abgrund hässliche Texturen bietet wie Crysis 2 auf highest !
> 
> ...


 
Geht das jetzt schon wieder los?
Die Bilder hast du gestern schon gezeigt und rate mal warum die Beiträge alle gelöscht wurden durch einen Mod! Das ist nicht ohne Grund passiert


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Metro 2033 hat auch stellenweise makabere Texturqualität und sieht insgesamt super aus. Die schwächeren Texturen werden eben an manchen Stellen genutzt um eine gute Performance oder VRAM-Auslastung zu gewährleisten. Unschön ist es allemal aber selbst Crysis hat solche Aussetzer. Ansonst ist das virtuelle New York für mich ein Augenschmauß, da schaut man sich doch nicht nach der schlechtesten Textur um?


 
Metro2033 hat aber im vergleich dutzende high-res texturen zu bieten, Crysis 2 nicht eine einzige. Das ist der unterschied.


----------



## rockstar06s (28. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Läuft jetzt eigentlich das Logitech G35 mit C2? In der Demo gab es ja erst Probleme.


 

Jep läuft habs getestet.


----------



## freezee-e (28. März 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage? Kann man jetzt schon mit mit dem Patch 1.1 irgendwie den devmode aktivieren? Oder mit irgendeinem Befehl die 3rd Person Ansicht?


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Metro2033 hat aber im vergleich dutzende high-res texturen zu bieten, Crysis 2 nicht eine einzige. Das ist der unterschied.


 
Bist du dann mal lamgsam fertig und Crysis 2 ist nicht perfekt. Ich schau beim spielen nicht Textur ob da was nicht ganz so gut ist.


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

und ich habe mir deswegen einen PC geholt weil ich auf texturen schaue.


----------



## freezee-e (28. März 2011)

Achso hat die Konsole keine


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> und ich habe mir deswegen einen PC geholt weil ich auf texturen schaue.


 
Tja, selber Schuld? Bestimmt auch völlig überteuert...


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Bist du dann mal lamgsam fertig und Crysis 2 ist nicht perfekt. *Ich schau beim spielen nicht Textur ob da was nicht ganz so gut ist.*


 
Deswegen sind Tests von irgendwelchen Redakteuren für mich wertlos!
Weil nicht jeder Mensch deren Meinung teilt, wenn jeder Mensch gleich währe würde es nur eine Engine geben.

Da kann man genauso gut Half Life 2 nehmen, bessere Beleuchtung reinhauen und schon kann es mit Crysis 2 mithalten, arosman hat da nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## arosman (28. März 2011)

Nach Crysis 2 hat man echt keine Lust mehr auf das, was uns die Spieleindustrie noch vorsetzen will. Es ist ein Spiel zum Abgewöhnen seiner freude am PC-Spielen.


----------



## AMD (28. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Deswegen sind Tests von irgendwelchen Redakteuren für mich wertlos!
> Weil nicht jeder Mensch deren Meinung teilt, wenn jeder Mensch gleich währe würde es nur eine Engine geben.


 
Er will wohl eher darauf hinaus, dass arosman die Texturen überbewertet!
Klar sind Texturen wichtig aber sich jedes Objekt anzuschauen und eine schlechte Textur zu suchen ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben!
Ich habe das Spiel "normal" durchgespielt und mir sind solche grässlichen Sachen kaum aufgefallen und das liegt sicher nicht daran, weil ich keine Ahnung habe oder so ignorant bin.
Genau so könnte ich behaupten das jeder Partikeleffekt besser aussieht als in HL1 aber naja, Kindergarten oder?!

Edit// Was hat die Spieleindustrie dir denn Vorgesetzt? Ich sehe eine Super Story mit schöner Optik...


----------



## rockstar06s (28. März 2011)

Hab das Spiel auch soeben durchgezockt, der SP ist mir eigentlich relativ egal.
Was mich am Meisten stört ist die Grafik beim MP. Da habe ich mir deutlich mehr erhofft, und das nicht mal einpaar Sachen kaputt gehen finde ich auch Schade ( ala Bad Company). Schließlich verbringt man die meiste Zeit im MP.
Naja trotzdem ist es jetzt mein Lieblingsspiel.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Hab mal was sehr interessantes gefunden.

http://www.psu.com/media/cryunreal/cryunreal_06.jpg

Das die Grafik im MP teilweise schlechter ist kann man nachvollziehen.
Es ist einfach so das es flüssiges spielen im MP ermöglichen soll.
Es geht einfach darum, dass Crytek einfach eine manuelle Setting hätte einbauen können wie sich jeder individuell seine Sachen anpassen kann.


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hab mal was sehr interessantes gefunden.
> 
> http://www.psu.com/media/cryunreal/cryunreal_06.jpg


 
Das nenn ich mal einen super Vergleich 
Man kann doch nicht mit jeweils 1 Szene eine komplette Engine Vergleichen? Die UE kann mit Sicherheit in Sachen technischer Inovation nicht mit der CryEngine mithalten.


----------



## freezee-e (29. März 2011)

Ich glaube ihr checkt das nicht. Die cryengine 3 ist gerade das technologisch fortschrittlichste auf dem pc. Wartet auf dx11 und sandbox dann könnt ihr so techdemos selber bauen. Alleine schon der 3D Modus so wie in crysis 2 beherscht kein anderes Spiel im Moment. Keine doppelten frameeinbrüche. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich bin mir sicher das crytek alles reinsteckt was dx11 hergibt. Gute Nacht. Ich gehe jetzt pennen!


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

DirectX11 wird nicht viel an der Grafik ändern außer Beleuchtung und Tesselation!
DirectX11 hat rein garkein Einfluss auf die Texturen!


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> DirectX11 wird nicht viel an der Grafik ändern außer Beleuchtung und Tesselation!


Du verstehst es scheinbar trotzdem nicht


----------



## freezee-e (29. März 2011)

Das ist mir klar. Aber die Mod Scene wird mit dx11 highres Texturen verwenden und dann kacken eure Rechner ab


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Also bei mir kackt sicher nichts ab, selbst mir SSGAA nicht.. Wenn jemand die Hardware nicht hat um es mit SSGAA zu spielen ist das Problem der Entverbraucher, nicht die Firma.
Wieso soll ich modden damit das Spiel gut ausschaut, warum kann das Crytek nicht selber übernehmen?
Dem Entverbraucher die Arbeit überlassen, ich will ein fertiges Produkt und keine Beta.


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

Wo hast du denn bitte eine Beta bekommen? Freu dich doch wenn User das Spiel noch weiter zu verbessern! Aber eine Beta hat Crytek nicht ausgeliefert.


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hab mal was sehr interessantes gefunden.
> http://www.psu.com/media/cryunreal/cryunreal_06.jpg



Hab hier auch was sehr interessantes gefunden. 
http://www.psu.com/media/cryunreal/cryunreal_05.jpg
http://www.psu.com/media/cryunreal/cryunreal_04.jpg


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Grafik mal dahingestellt, selbst Bugs hat das Spiel teilweise, schau dir mal im Configbereich mein Video an, die ersten Sekunden wird dir auffallen, dass ein Helikopter oben in der Luft steckt.
Die KI reagiert teilweise total unrealistisch, sehen einen sogar schon um die Ecke oder reagieren garnicht wenn Söldner diese alarmieren.



Magicnorris schrieb:


> Hab hier auch was sehr interessantes gefunden.
> http://www.psu.com/media/cryunreal/cryunreal_05.jpg



Davon seh ich nichts, weder in Crysis 1 noch in Crysis 2.


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Hab hier auch was sehr interessantes gefunden.
> http://www.psu.com/media/cryunreal/cryunreal_05.jpg
> http://www.psu.com/media/cryunreal/cryunreal_04.jpg


 
Hübsch! Ich weiss schon wie arosman das aber sieht


----------



## freezee-e (29. März 2011)

Weil crytek will das es auf euren sch**** Rechnern läuft. Die Engine machts aber möglich. Die Engine ist ein Lamborghini mit vollausstattung


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Grafik mal dahingestellt, selbst Bugs hat das Spiel teilweise, schau dir mal im Configbereich mein Video an, die ersten Sekunden wird dir auffallen, dass ein Helikopter oben in der Luft steckt.
> Die KI reagiert teilweise total unrealistisch, sehen einen sogar schon um die Ecke oder reagieren garnicht wenn Söldner diese alarmieren.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Komisch das ich solche Probleme nicht hab. Bei mir sind alle Helis da wo sie hingehören, die KI verhält sich gut und bugs, joa gibt es aber die gibts ja fast überall nicht wahr?!


Bei Crysis 1 siehst du das sowieso nicht, da es nur für die CE3 ist und in C2 sehen die Gesichtsanimationen ziemlich gut aus! Außerdem sind das Bilder einer Techdemo und zeigen das mögliche!

@freezee-e: Wenigstens du hast noch Ahnung


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (29. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon gepostet wurde. EA veröffentlicht Zwischenfazit der aktuellen Verkaufszahlen von Crysis 2:

Crysis 2 huge success, Xbox 360 dominates sales


> Crysis 2 has become Electronic Arts' most popular release so far this year, beating out other major titles such as Dragon Age 2 and Dead Space 2. According to the sales figures, the Xbox 360 was the most popular console too, thoroughly dominating the PS3 and PC.
> 
> The 360 accounts for 57% of Crysis 2's sales, with the PS3 taking 29% and the PC raking in a miserable 14%. Maybe they were too busy torrenting it or something.
> 
> ...



*XBOX 360 - 57%
Playstation 3 - 29%
PC - 14%*

Tja, no comment...


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Davon seh ich nichts, weder in Crysis 1 noch in Crysis 2.


1. Sequenz in Crysis + 1. Sequenz in Crysis 2.


----------



## arosman (29. März 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Hübsch! Ich weiss schon wie arosman das aber sieht


 
Die Bilder links sind grandios, aber davon ist in Crysis 2 nichts zusehen.
So sehe ich das.


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es schon gepostet wurde. EA veröffentlicht Zwischenfazit der aktuellen Verkaufszahlen von Crysis 2:
> 
> Crysis 2 huge success, Xbox 360 dominates sales
> 
> ...


Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber 14% PC-Anteil sind sogar noch überraschend gut im Vergleich zu anderen Multiplattform-Titeln.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> *PC - 14%*


 
Kein Wunder bei dem Matschhaufen.
Bei dem Wert wird Crysis 3 wohl ein Konsolero only Spiel.


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei dem Matschhaufen.


Alle Grafik-Enthusiasten kaufen sich eben die Xbox360-Version, so wars doch schon immer!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (29. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber 14% PC-Anteil sind sogar noch überraschend gut im Vergleich zu anderen Multiplattform-Titeln.


 
Aber für einen ursprünglichen PC only Titel doch schon etwas mager, oder? Wahrscheinlich war der Leak schuld


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Denke eher die Demo war Schuld.


----------



## arosman (29. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> *XBOX 360 - 57%*
> *Playstation 3 - 29%*
> *PC - 14%*


 
Nicht verwunderlich das in letzter Zeit so viele kracher erscheinen.
14% 



arosman schrieb:


> Nicht verwunderlich das in letzter Zeit so viele kracher erscheinen.
> 14%


 
Es lohnt einfach nicht mehr, kann die Entwickler einerseits verstehen.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Wie viel Verkaufszahlen hat Bulletstorm, wurde ja auch geleaked?!


----------



## arosman (29. März 2011)

Battlefield 3, letzte  hoffnung !

Nein, dieses Spiel wird sich gut verkaufen dank dem multiplayer.
Für singleplayer-spiele sehe ich dagegen komplett schwarz, grossartig anstrengen wie zu damaligen zeiten wird sich da keiner mehr.

Ein kopierschutz als STARFORCE könnte vielleicht ein wenig abhilfe schafen.


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Es lohnt einfach nicht mehr, kann die Entwickler einerseits verstehen.


 
Such dir erstmal den Bearbeiten Button :p

Ich habe dir vorhin aber eine Frage gestellt:
Warum machst du Crysis 2 und alles was damit zutun hat hier ständig runter? Reicht es nicht langsam einmal? Die Moderatoren sollten dich echt mal Verwarnen denn gefühlte 100 Bilder von HL, UE und was weiss ich nicht alles haben hier nix zu suchen

Edit// Und noch einen Doppelpost hinterher


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Zumal der Großteil PC'ler sind..
Die ganzen Konsolenheinis sitzen ja in den USA, Crytek deutsche Firma, na klingelts?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (29. März 2011)

Ist ja auch schon eine Weile so, Die USA sind die primäre XBOX Fraktion, während wir Deutschen die letzte PCler Bastion darstellen


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Ich werde immer PC'ler bleiben, da keine Konsole jemals an die Grafik eines PC's herranfinden wird!


----------



## arosman (29. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Ist ja auch schon eine Weile so, Die USA sind die primäre XBOX Fraktion, während wir Deutschen die letzte PCler Bastion darstellen


 
Geld lässt sich wie es scheint nur noch mit Hardware verdienen. 
Schade, war aber abzusehen.

Die schnellen und immer günstigeren flatraten haben eine menge dazu beigetragen.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Ahh, kann mir bitte jemand die Crysis2.exe hochladen, habe mir meine soeben zerschossen..
Bitte die ohne Patch, kein Bock neu zu installieren..


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Bitte die originale Crysis2.exe ohne Patch uppen, also die von der Installation, Readon Pro hat mir meine eben gekillt..


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Bitte die originale Crysis2.exe ohne Patch uppen, also die von der Installation, Readon Pro hat mir meine eben gekillt..


 Genau deswegen macht man backups! 
Außerdem wäre es illegal hier einen link der C2.exe zu posten


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Dann schicks mir halt per PM, hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sie hier im Thread geuppt werden soll.
Geht darum ich habe meine ganzen Pak's editiert habe und will nicht unbedingt neu installieren.


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Dann schicks mir halt per PM, hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sie hier im Thread geuppt werden soll.
> Geht darum ich habe meine ganzen Pak's editiert habe und will nicht unbedingt neu installieren.


 
Einfach die editierten Pak´s ausschneiden und nach der Installation mit den originalen überschreiben


----------



## Airblade85 (29. März 2011)

hd brauchste noch die exe?


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Das weiß ich ja, wollte nur nicht neu installieren.
Installiere ich halt neu. 

Mir gings viel mehr um die DRM Aktivierung oder verfallen die nicht?



Airblade85 schrieb:


> hd brauchste noch die exe?



Währe nett, aber ohne Patch!
Bitte + MD5, wenn du mir eine PM schickst, danke.


----------



## Gerry (29. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kritik ist ja ok, aber das war hier abgeht grenzt schon an Flame o.ä.
> Die Schlammschlacht welches Spiel wo besser aussieht, hat hiermit ein Ende!
> *Wer sich nicht daran hällt, muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen!*
> Jeder hat ein Recht seine Meinung frei zu äußern. Nur ist es nicht der Sinn des Sammelthreads einen Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen, welches Spiel denn besser aussieht. Bei Spielen entscheidet oftmals mehr als nur die Grafik. Bestes Beispiel: CS, Warcraft 3.
> ...


 
Pain wird in den Morgenstunden hoffentlich dafür sorgen, dass hier mal jemand eine kleine Zwangspause verordnet bekommt. Dieser arosman macht doch tatsächlich da weiter, wo er gestern Abend aufgehört hat. 

Eine Warnung von Pain einfach zu ignorieren, schlägt dem Fass wirklich den Boden aus.


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja, wollte nur nicht neu installieren.
> Installiere ich halt neu.
> 
> Mir gings viel mehr um die DRM Aktivierung oder verfallen die nicht?
> ...


 Ich denke DRM sollte bei C2 keine Probleme bereiten in Sachen mehrfacher Aktivierung.

Edit// @Gerry: Gut das du diesen Post auffässt!
Ich hoffe das meine Posts nicht zu negativ gewertet werden! Ich wollte nur, dass arosman endlich mit diesen nervigen Vergleichen aufhört denn ich glaube nicht nur mir geht es auf die Nerven und das ist ja nicht das erste mal das er auffällt... >_>


----------



## altazoggy (29. März 2011)

die Speicherpunkte sind richtig schiete. da bleibt einem nix anderes mehr übrig als an den Gegnern vorbei zu schleichen. Crytek, fail! Hoffentich patchen die diesen Quatsch raus 

kann man Crysis 2 eigentlich wieder verkaufen, oder gibs da so komische Beschränkungen wie bei Bioshock?


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Also ich hab 20 Euro für Crysis 2 bezahlt und verkaufe es wieder für 30 Euro, was los?


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Was nun der aktuellste patch 1.1?
Hab irgendwo was von patch 1.1g2 gelesen..

Erledigt..

Schon 2 Patches am Start und immernoch kann sich jeder mit einem X-Beliebigen ausgedachten Key in den MP einloggen und spielen.
Dickes fettes Fail an Crytek. Wozu hab ich das Spiel eigentlich gekauft wenns auch so geht..

Leak = Fail
CD-Key = Fail
Texturen = Fail
Kosolenport = Fail

10/10 Failpoints

Crysis 2 - Fail Edition währe die richtige Definition.


----------



## arosman (29. März 2011)

Man hat uns jahrelang Techdemos gezeigt und hat genau gewusst, dass die PC-Version auf dem Niveau der drecks Konsolen sein wird.Wozu hat man die CryEngine 3 entwickelt wenn sie schlechter aussieht als ihr Vorgänger?

Wozu habe ich eine aktuelle Radeon im PC? Ich kann bei einem Crytek-Produkt hardwarelastige Grafik erwarten.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

arosman schrieb:
			
		

> Man hat uns jahrelang Techdemos gezeigt und hat genau gewusst, dass die PC-Version auf dem Niveau der drecks Konsolen sein wird.Wozu hat man die CryEngine 3 entwickelt wenn sie schlechter aussieht als ihr Vorgänger?
> 
> Wozu habe ich eine aktuelle Radeon im PC? Ich kann bei einem Crytek-Produkt hardwarelastige Grafik erwarten.



Wozu gibts teure und aktuelle Hardware wenn ich jedes Spiel mit einer billigen 4870 spielen kann?
Wozu werden neue Architekturen entwickelt?
Wenn ich das Wort Crytek höre ist das erste was mir in den Sinn kommt Qualität, was jucken mich Leute die keine aktuelle Hardware haben? Klingt egoistisch ist aber so..
Wie sagt man so schön, Qualität hat ihren Preis und wenn man diesen Preis nicht zahlen kann muss man entweder mit Einbußen leben oder ganz verzichten.

Wie auch immer, habe mich bereits damit abgefunden und werde dementsprechende Konsequenzen ziehen aber es bringt nichts weiterhin zu haten. Es ist lediglich meine Meinung und ich werde ab jetzt dazu nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## dna111 (29. März 2011)

die 14% verkaufszahlen reichten wohl trotzdem für platz 1 der pc charts... also bitte ganz ruhig. verkauft das spiel und gut ist.

Zb ein Freund von mir hat's auf PS3 geholt weil er keinen pc hat


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Guten Morgen...



> Pain wird in den Morgenstunden hoffentlich dafür sorgen, dass hier mal jemand eine kleine Zwangspause verordnet bekommt. Dieser arosman macht doch tatsächlich da weiter, wo er gestern Abend aufgehört hat.


 
Ich hab mal (wieder) aufgeräumt. Diverse Konsequenzen wurden erteilt. Ich hoffe nun kommt wieder Ruhe in den Thread rein. 

Wie schon mal erwähnt, ich habe wirklich nichts gegen konstruktive Kritik. Aber das was hier abging, war unter aller Sau!
Von Offtopic, Spam, Flame bis hin zu Beleidigungen und persönlichen Angriffen war alles dabei. Das war mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel, wie es in einem Forum *nicht *laufen soll!

Ein kleines Dankeschön an die User, die trotz allem dennoch versucht haben die Wogen zu glätten! 

Der Thread steht auch weiterhin unter verstärkter Beobachtung durch die Moderation!

Daher stay @ Topic & Have Fun! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## schlumpf666 (29. März 2011)

Wenn ich mir die letzten seiten so durchlese, frage ich mich echt warum crytek überhaupt noch ne pc version macht...
Meiner meinung nach ist es der beste ego-shooter den es je gab, gründe dafür sind...
-Hammer story
-Geniales gameplay
-Dichte atmo, unter anderem durch den soundtrack und die stimmige beleuchtung
-Abwechslungsreiche missionen (cell gegner, aliens, viele verschiedene leveldesigns)
-KI (Ist nicht immer perfekt, aber wenigstens ist eine vorhanden im gegensatz zu cod und co.)

Komischerweise geht es hier im thread fast ausschließlich um die grafik.
Die wird nur schlecht geredet, das aber außer crysis 1, metro 2033 in dem genre kein spiel besser aussieht wird anscheinend vergessen.
Ich kann allen nur einen rat geben, genießt das super gameplay und schaut nicht jeden meter ob die textur gut aussieht, dann klappts auch mit dem spaß beim spielen!

Bevor jetzt wieder jeder auf mich einhackt, ich finde teil 1 von der grafik qualität her bissl besser, dafür ist die beleuchtung in teil 2 um klassen besser und außerdem läuft es flüssig.
Crysis wurde von vielen als grafikblender bezeichnet, somit hat sich crytek auf die wichtigen punkte fokusiert und jetzt passt es wieder vielen nicht.
Wann man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist weiß man das sie es gar nicht richtig machen konnten.

Bessere grafik = Weniger Fps: Irgendeiner meckert immer!


----------



## Manoloco (29. März 2011)

Signed.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. März 2011)

schlumpf666 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die letzten seiten so durchlese, frage ich mich echt warum crytek überhaupt noch ne pc version macht...
> Meiner meinung nach ist es der beste ego-shooter den es je gab, gründe dafür sind...
> -Hammer story
> -Geniales gameplay
> ...


So Hammer ist die Story jetzt nicht, zumal der zusammenhang mit Teil 1 nicht wirklich da ist.
Abwechselungsreiche Missionen?
Bis auf die Kulisse gleichen sich die Missionen total und die immer gleichen Gegner.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> So Hammer ist die Story jetzt nicht, zumal der zusammenhang mit Teil 1 nicht wirklich da ist.
> Abwechselungsreiche Missionen?
> Bis auf die Kulisse gleichen sich die Missionen total und die immer gleichen Gegner.


 
Hast du das Spiel schon durch? Wenn ja kannst du ja hier mitdiskutieren:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/147549-story-crysis.html


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. März 2011)

Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich mich anmelden kann, leerzeichen gehen ja nicht. Nur zu blöd das ich da eins im Namen hab


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

Volle Zustimmung @schlumpf


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

wie schön das man für crysis 2 keine gecrackten server braucht um kostenlos zu spielen...


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (29. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wie schön das man für crysis 2 keine gecrackten server braucht um kostenlos zu spielen...


 
Verstehe echt nicht wie so ein Fail passiere kann, ein simpler CRC Check der Runtime Exe beim Login würde doch schon ausreichen


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Verstehe echt nicht wie so ein Fail passiere kann, ein simpler CRC Check der Runtime Exe beim Login würde doch schon ausreichen


 
ich muss sagen das das auch bei anderen spielen wie blur oder split second funtkioniert...

aber naja-das ganze spiel ist irgendwie halbfertig...ehrlich gesagt hat mir der leak funktionsmäßig wesentlich besser gefallen als die final die ich mir vorbestellt hatte...

_'Despite a positive reception, the PC version has been plagued by technical problems resulting in a day one patch being released. There are also reports of continued problems including issues with not being able to login to multiplayer, multi-GPU support, screen flicker, and licence code and activation errors. Unlike the original Crysis, which allowed the user to easily change various technical attributes including graphical settings such as resolution, anti aliasing, texture quality, etc., Crysis 2 provides no options by default. Additionally, currently Crysis 2 does not work with DirectX 10 or 11. EA is aware of these issues and plans to offer temporary advice or future fixes.'_

_'[...]rather than the very high settings and DirectX 11 which are expected in the retail game.Crytek released a statement saying they were "deeply disappointed" in piracy, which "continues to damage the PC packaged goods market.'_

es ist doch immerwieder verwunderlich was alles dabei rauskommen kann...
auch wenn es viel arbeit war und viel potenzial drin steckt hätte crytek doch auf jeden fall schon vorher merken müssen das das spiel nicht gut ankommt-oder was für leute haben das da testgespielt?

wenn ich endlich einen vernünftigen sandbox hätte könnte man ja problemlos ein remake von crysis 1 mit cryengine 3 machen. auch wenns extrem viel arbeit ist...
far cry ließ sich ja auch in die ce2 bringen...

technisch gesehen was crysis 1 weiter als crysis 2-das muss man ganz deutlich sagen!-und wenn man die cryengine 2 so beschneidet wie die ce3 läuft sie schneller wie die ce3 - es ist also betrug zu behaupten die ce3 wäre viel schneller als die ce2!

warum nicht solchen anblicke:....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war zumindest das was uns versprochen wurde...(auch hier aber kein dx11 zu sehen!)

ich frage mich gerade ob das mit dem dx11 nur ein hoax war oder ob das im vorraus wirklich von crytek bestätigt wurde. bei nvidia stands jedenfalls...


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> technisch gesehen was crysis 1 weiter als crysis 2-das muss man ganz deutlich sagen!-und wenn man die cryengine 2 so beschneidet wie die ce3 läuft sie schneller wie die ce3 - *es ist also betrug zu behaupten die ce3 wäre viel schneller als die ce2!*


 
Genauso so schaut es aus!

So langsam wird Crytek lächerlich:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...t-Patch-weiterhin-unsicher/Action-Spiel/News/



> Cryteks Informationspolitik hinsichtlich der DirectX-11-Unterstützung  von Crysis 2 wird langsam, aber sicher zur Farce. Nachdem Tiago Sousa,  Cryteks Principal R&D Graphics Programmer, *die Arbeit an DirectX 11  per Twitter bestätigte, wurde das Posting mittlerweile gelöscht*. Dafür  hat Crytek im Forum von Crymod klar gestellt, *dass man keinen Patch für  DirectX 11 angekündigt habe.*



Was ein Drecksverein! Sag ja groß rumlabern, nichts auf die Reihe bekommen..
Wie war das Crysis 2 sei kein Konsolenport?


----------



## Antonio (29. März 2011)

Ohne scheiss ich glaube Crytek hat wohl in jeden forum die schlechten Posts gesehen und ist jetz Sauer und hat sich zurück gezogen 

Läscherlich wie doch sind am Liebsten ma alle nach Frankfurt fahren und denn ma richtig die meinung Geigen Weil sowas ist einfach unterallersau


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> wie doch sind am Liebsten ma alle nach Frankfurt fahren und denn ma richtig die meinung Geigen Weil sowas ist einfach unterallersau


 
Ganz ehrlich würde ich nicht so weit von Frankfurt entfernt wohnen würde ich da sogar hinfahren, dennen meine Crysis DVD hinschmeißen und mein geld zurück verlangen.


----------



## Antonio (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich würde ich nicht so weit von Frankfurt entfernt wohnen würde ich da sogar hinfahren, dennen meine Crysis DVD hinschmeißen und mein geld zurück verlangen.


 
Ich wohne in der nähe brauch 20 mim Zug


----------



## cortez91 (29. März 2011)

Ich hab heute morgen mal endlich meinen (500MB großen) kleinen Clip hochgeladen. Da hier ja oft nur schlechte Grafik hochgeladen wird, möchte ich mal nen positives Beispiel einbringen. An der Stelle war ich echt fasziniert und hab erstmal ein paar Minuten den Rauch und diese Pfütze bewundert. Durch Fraps ruckelt es natürlich ein bisschen und die Quali hat etwas unter YouTube gelitten (auf 720p stellen und am besten nicht Vollbild anstellen, dann kommt es der tatsächlichen Ingame-Quali nahe!). Vor allem diese Pfütze sieht doch super aus  Und so guten Qualm hab ich in meinen letzten Games auch noch nicht gesehen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YESLUTlU8OY


----------



## phila_delphia (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Was ein Drecksverein! Sag ja groß rumlabern, nichts auf die Reihe bekommen..


 
Ja, das mit der Informationpolitik gefällt mir auch überhaupt nicht! Und nicht nur was die Unklarheit zu dx11 angeht. Aauch das mit der PC MP-Demo, die erst auf Empörung und Leak hin nachgeschoben wurde (so kam es zumindest bei mir an). Sowie die falsche Hoffnung, man könne C2 schon am 22.03. freischalten, die der Countdown auf der Homepage weckte...

Da schafft Crytek sich wirklich selbst Probleme, die eigentlich nicht nötig wären. Sie sollten doch wissen was mit der PR die sie bekomme haben (und ich finde immer noch zu Recht; denn das Spiel gefällt mir) für Erwartungen geweckt wurden... "Drecksverein" finde ich aber trotzdem ziemlich kräftig.

Grüße

P.S. @ Painkiller: Wurde eigentlich mein Post von heute früh gelöscht - nur weil ich geschrieben habe, dass ich es nicht mag, wenn ich Seiten lang lesen muss wie man sich wegen einem Spiel so anstressen kann?


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

Trefft euch.. macht ein Video und stellt es auf Youtube. Ihr seid echt die besten.  Regt euch über Referrenz-Grafik auf. Wollt ihr verurteilen, dass Crytek seine Gewinne maximieren will und eben eine möglichst große Käuferschicht anspricht? PC-Only Techdemo die vielleicht im GTX 580 SLI-Betrieb flüssig spielbar ist nützt weder Crytek, noch den Spielern etwas.

Allerdings ist es wirklich frech von Crytek die PC-Community so im dunkeln zu lassen was DX11 angeht.


----------



## McClaine (29. März 2011)

Es sind schon mehrere Dinge "frech" als nur das DX11 Thema...
So viele Dinge wurden versprochen, so viele Pics (die geil Aussahen) vorab zur schau gestellt, das gleiche mit Videos. 
Und was ist dabei herrausgekommen!? Richtig, mehr oder weniger ein fail.
Mir gefällt das Spiel auch (75-85% von 100%), keine frage, aber wirklich traurig was die sich bei Teil 2 geleistet haben. - Thema Leak, Multiplayer, unscharfe Grafik+grottige Texturen.
Wems gefällt der solls doch Spielen, aber bevor die  Grafik net "einfach und schnell" zum aufpeppen is, spiel ich das ganze nicht mehr.


----------



## dna111 (29. März 2011)

Wenn man was von einem dx11 Patch hört will man ihn ja sofort haben. Das ist normal. Aber habt mal ein bisschen verstaendnis für crytek. Wer weiß, je länger es dauert umso besser wird wahrscheinlich der Patch.


----------



## Antonio (29. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Trefft euch.. macht ein Video und stellt es auf Youtube. Ihr seid echt die besten.  Regt euch über Referrenz-Grafik auf. Wollt ihr verurteilen, dass Crytek seine Gewinne maximieren will und eben eine möglichst große Käuferschicht anspricht? PC-Only Techdemo die vielleicht im GTX 580 SLI-Betrieb flüssig spielbar ist nützt weder Crytek, noch den Spielern etwas.
> 
> Allerdings ist es wirklich frech von Crytek die PC-Community so im dunkeln zu lassen was DX11 angeht.


 
Ich find die Grafiik ja nicht ******** aber die versprchen und dann nicht einhalten ist ******** achso nochma wegen Metro ihr vergleicht alle ein dx11 spiel mit nem dx9 spiel ger und ich finde da crysis dx9 hat sieht es sogar finde ich besser aus als Lost Planet mit dx11 xD


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Es sind schon mehrere Dinge "frech" als nur das DX11 Thema...
> So viele Dinge wurden versprochen, so viele Pics (die geil Aussahen) vorab zur schau gestellt, das gleiche mit Videos.
> Und was ist dabei herrausgekommen!? Richtig, mehr oder weniger fail.
> Mir gefällt das Spiel auch, keine frage, aber wirklich traurig was die sich bei Teil 2 geleistet haben. - Thema Leak, Multiplayer, unschärfe Grafik+grottige Texturen.


Bei der unscharfen Grafik kann SGSSAA abhilfe schaffen sofern man Besitzer ein NV-Karte ist. Und ja, einiges ist wirklich unter aller Sau. Das Grafikmenü zum Beispiel. Es wäre ein leichtes gewesen ein ähnlich umfangreiches Menü wie Crysis zu bieten. Für Abhilfe ist aber dank der super PC-Community gesorgt deswegen kann ich mich nicht sooo sehr darüber aufregen. Die ersten Texturpacks lassen bestimmt auch nciht lang auf sich warten.


----------



## phila_delphia (29. März 2011)

Für den Leak können sie auch nichts...

Auch den MP Teil finde ich nicht übel. Ich spiele sonst nie MP, aber gerade diese Karten und Optionen sprechen mich wirklich an (liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass das Szenario nicht zu realistisch ist... Bei diesen Weltkriegsgeschichten fühle ich mich ziemlich unwohl, wenn ich nicht gegen die KI sondern einen Menschen spiele - auch wenn es nur am Rechner ist. Dazu hab ich einfach keine Lust.) und selbst manche schlechtere Textur hat für mich noch nichts mit falschen Versprechungen zu tun.

Ich find es nur schade, wie ein - in meinen Augen so gutes Spiel - Haue bekommt, die sich mit rechtzeitiger Information hätte vermeiden lassen.

Grüße


----------



## McClaine (29. März 2011)

Was DX11 angeht, so schnell glaube ich kommt auch nichts mehr. Textur Patches HiRes werden wohl von der Community folgen. DX11 ist das gleiche Thema, wurde doch soweit ich mich erinnern kann versprochen, mit Bilder usw eine Bomben, ja fast schon fotorealistische Grafik präsentiert... wo ist die denn jetzt!? 
Grafikmenü ist ein Witz, wahrscheinlich das gleiche wie bei Xbox und PS3 lol...
Jetzt, nach paar Tagen des durchzockens muss ich aber schon sagen, das mich die Story, das Gameplay schon gefesselt hat. Der Sound, wie bereits angesprochen ist auch der Hammer.
Aber das gerade bei der Grafik so gepfuscht wurde und uns so ne DX9 Brezel serviert wird ist mir unverständlich. Falls DX11 kommen sollte, hätte Crytek zumindest schon was angekündigt. Das Stillschweigen und dementieren von Meldungen spricht aber eine andere Sprache.
Das ganze hätte ein rundes und sauberes Paket werden können, warum aber soviel in die Hose ging kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen.

Edit: der MP ist der größte Witz. Versuchte 3mal zu Spielen, 2 mal Connection Lost/ Kick und 1mal kurz im Game mit lauter Cheatern. Das ist doch unglaublich...
Hab keinen Bock mehr das überhaupt nochmal zu probieren solange da nichts gefixxt ist...


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Hier 4 Bilder meiner aktuellen Config.


----------



## phila_delphia (29. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> ...das mich die Story, das Gameplay schon gefesselt hat. Der Sound, wie bereits angesprochen ist auch der Hammer...


 
Absolut! Besonders der Sound! Und mit Kopfhörern gleich doppelt. Großes Kino. Bei anderen Spielen stell ich den oft schnell ab, weil er nervt oder schlicht zu schnell langweilig wird. 

Bei C2 weiß ich garnicht, ob ich da schon was doppelt gehört habe (außer ich hab ins Gras gebissen und durfte nochmal von vorn)

Grüße

@hd5870 Die Bilder sind klasse - aber im Spiel selbst mag ich den Blur effekt doch irgendwie... Nur wenn ich den auf Deine Config drauf packe, dann hab ich mit meinem System vielleicht noch 15 Frames


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> PC-Only Techdemo die vielleicht im GTX 580 SLI-Betrieb flüssig spielbar ist nützt weder Crytek, noch den Spielern etwas.



Wem juckt das?
Müssen die jenigen die kein "GTX 580 SLI-Betrieb" fahren die Details runter stellen!
Man sollte nicht nur die jenigen berücksichtigen die Low - Mid PC's besitzen sondern auch die jenigen die viel Geld investiren um Spiele in voller Pracht genießen zu können.


----------



## Stormraider03 (29. März 2011)

Bei so vielen negativen gemecker über das Game hier im Forum wird es mal wieder Zeit.
Das Spiel auch zu loben den viele haben doch vorher die Demo gespielt von euch?


1) Warum kauft ihr euch das Spiel wen euch die Demo schon nicht gefallen hat?

2) Crytek hat verdammt viel Arbeit und Zeit in Crysis 2 gesteckt

3) Das Gameplay rockt doch übelst Nano tarnen usw alle diese Geilen gimmicks

4) Grafik allein ist nicht alles in einen Game, auf das gesamte Gameplay kommt es an.
   Und das passt in Crysis 2 Hammer Action Effekte + Hollywood Musik von Hans Zimmer

5) Der Crysis 2 Tread ist nur noch zu einer mecker Ecke geworden jeden Tag das gleiche.
   Warum treffen sich nicht manche im Chat oder Teamspeak oder sowas, da kann man Stunden über Stunden rüber diskutieren und rummeckern.
  Das Niveau ist echt schon tief gesunken von manchen Usern, man sollte ein bisschen Anstand, und Respekt schon haben bewahren

6) Etwas Kritik oder so ist ja normal aber man sollte nicht das ganze Forum damit zu zukleistern.


MFG @ all


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Warum kauft ihr euch das Spiel wen euch die Demo schon nicht gefallen hat?


 
Weil die Grafik des MP rein garnichts über die Qualität des SP aussagt.
Aber ich verstehe schon warum Crytek nur eine MP Demo veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## dna111 (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hier 4 Bilder meiner aktuellen Config.


 
Die config muss ich haben


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

dna111 schrieb:


> Die config muss ich haben


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/147512-sammelthread-crysis-2-configs-mods.html


----------



## Stormraider03 (29. März 2011)

Also ich hab die Demo nicht gestestet hab mir das Game einfach gekauft.

Ich hab auch noch nicht den MP von Crysis 2 gezockt, freu mich aber schon drauf
Erstmal die Story genießen und durchzocken.

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden der eine mag es, der andere halt nicht egal.


----------



## Domowoi (29. März 2011)

Wenn ich mein Limited Edition Zeug haben will muss ich den Code im EA Donload Manager eingeben oder? So hab ich es versucht hat aber nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Ich find's gut das auch ich mit meinem Durschnitts-Rechner Crysis 2 mit ansehnlicher Grafik mit 60fps genießen darf... war ja deren Ziel. Obwohl sogar BFBC2 meinem PC mehr abverlangt…


----------



## Stormraider03 (29. März 2011)

@ Domowoi 

Ne der wird in den Game Freigeschaltet bei My Crysis


----------



## phila_delphia (29. März 2011)

Ja, ich meine, dass man sich auf der EA-Seite, die auf dem Beipackzettel abgedruckt ist, anmelden muss.

mycrysis.com/limitededition

Grüße


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Schonmal wer getestet ob man einfach irgendein Limited Edition Key eingeben kann, so wie im MP?


----------



## eXitus64 (29. März 2011)

würde es sich eigentlich bei mir lohnen crysis 2 für die xbox360 (32"LCD, 1080i) oder eher für´s notebook zu holen (i7,8GB, GTX 460M)?


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Xbox360


----------



## Domowoi (29. März 2011)

Aaaalso. Man muss sich bei mycrysis.com/limitededition anmelden mit seinem Multiplayerkonto (nicht EA Konto) und dann kann man den Code eingeben.


----------



## schlumpf666 (29. März 2011)

eXitus64 schrieb:


> würde es sich eigentlich bei mir lohnen crysis 2 für die xbox360 (32"LCD, 1080i) oder eher für´s notebook zu holen (i7,8GB, GTX 460M)?


 
Hols dir fürs notebook.
Ist 20€ günstiger und laufen sollte es.


----------



## Gerry (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Wem juckt das?
> Müssen die jenigen die kein "GTX 580 SLI-Betrieb" fahren die Details runter stellen!
> Man sollte nicht nur die jenigen berücksichtigen die Low - Mid PC's besitzen sondern auch die jenigen die viel Geld investiren um Spiele in voller Pracht genießen zu können.



Klar, wenn der Anteil an verkaufen PC-Versionen schon bei unter 15% liegt, dann wird der Entwickler sicherlich viele Ressourcen und Geld investieren, um ca. 0,1% der Käufer zu befriedigen.  

PC-Hardware-Junkies sind dermaßen in der Minderheit, dass sie keine Zielgruppe für einen Entwickler oder Publisher darstellen.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2_dpoKT0oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
genau diese map bräuchte man mal für crysis 2...


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

Würde auch gern mal das Wasser der CryEngine 3 in schön sehen, nicht nur diese Suppe von New York.^^


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

hmmm

irgendwie sieht das feuer von der x43 mike so extrem pixelig aus. und manchmal sieht der rauch nach 16bit bildern aus....

juhuuu-ende der woche gibts endlich nen patch mit updates und fixes für die armen pc spieler


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Quelle?


----------



## joraku (29. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> juhuuu-ende der woche gibts endlich nen patch mit updates und fixes für die armen pc spieler


 
Seriöse Quelle?


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

Crysis 2 Das ist das einzige was ich gefunden hab. (Als Update)


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

seriöser als eure bisherigen quellen würde ich mal behaupten 

MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 Update Thread

_We've been working hard to resolve as many of the post-launch issues as possible including some improvements to our game security. These updates will be made available via automatic-download later this week._


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Hab jetzt einfach mal wild ein Foto von Crysis 1 geschossen um euch mal die Texturen zu zeigen.

Keine Config, nur installiert Patch 1.21 drauf und gestartet!

1920x1080, 16xAF, 8xAA..


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einfach mal wild ein Foto von Crysis 1 geschossen um euch mal die Texturen zu zeigen.
> 
> Keine Config, nur installiert Patch 1.21 drauf und gestartet!
> 
> 1920x1080, 16xAF, 8xAA..


 
hast du lust mit mir die crysis 2 texturen zu bearbeiten?


----------



## dna111 (29. März 2011)

Und jetzt? Ich weiß wie crysis "1" aussieht


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

Toll. Ein Crysis-Bild, davon gibts ja nicht schon Milliarden im Web.  Dass Crysis selbst nach 4 Jahren einfach noch göttlich aussieht stellt wohl auch kaum einer in Frage.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Ich bearbeite die schon seit einiger Zeit.
Wenn ich eine aktuelle CryFont.dll bekomme läuft sogar die Sandbox ausm Leak.


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

also ich kann mir nicht helfen-aber ich finde die grafik von crysis wars eigentlich relativ gleichwertig zu der von crysis 1. abgesehen davon findet man bei den blättern von crysis 2 teilweise nichtmal bump-mapping! geschweige denn displacement mapping... (was aber teilweise bei den bodentexturen gemacht wurde.

bei den steinen und abgebrochenen betonteilen würde displacementmapping und/oder tesselation auch eine menge bewirken!!!


hier mal ein bild aus crysis wars unter dx9 mit höchsten einstellungen! (ohne mods oder eigene config!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Ich bearbeite die schon seit einiger Zeit.
> Wenn ich eine aktuelle CryFont.dll bekomme läuft sogar die Sandbox ausm Leak.


 
brauchst du nicht


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (29. März 2011)

Hier noch ein Face Off mit schockierenden Fakten:

Crysis 2′s Shocking Tech Compromise: Proof


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

bump mapping-nur damit die konsolen glücklich sind-hier ein typisches beispiel:

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/images/11/march/cry/crycrate2.jpg


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> brauchst du nicht


 
Sondern?
Nutzt die Sandbox aus Teil 1 oder wie?
Wie gesagt die Sandbox 3 läuft, nur fehlt eine aktuelle Cryfont.dll..


----------



## phila_delphia (29. März 2011)

eXitus64 schrieb:


> würde es sich eigentlich bei mir lohnen crysis 2 für die xbox360 (32"LCD, 1080i) oder eher für´s notebook zu holen (i7,8GB, GTX 460M)?



Also ich würde es für den Laptop holen. Läuft bei Dir bestimmt noch flüssiger als bei mir (advanced bis high bei 30-45 FPS). Dabei ist es günstiger als für die BOX und Du hast die bessere Steuerung und Config Möglichkeiten...

Grüße


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZR5IvXGMts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hEhU1q_BWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dg9LNeGKRNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So muss Crysis 2 aussehen und besser.


----------



## Stormraider03 (29. März 2011)

@ hd5870 
Brauch man für Crysis 1 und Wahrhead nen extra Grafik Mod???Was ist der Beste um es noch so richtig schön aufzumotzen.
Wen ja wo bekomme ich den weg?Oder welche kann man da empfehlen.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Crysis 1 & Warhead sehen auch nicht besonders gut aus aber auf jedenfall besser als Crysis 2.
Wenn du Crysis richtig aufmotzen willst bringt dir keine autoexec der Welt was, dazu musst schon mit dem Editor rumbasteln.

Kann dir crymod.com empfehlen.


----------



## Stormraider03 (29. März 2011)

Ach schade von sowas hab ich kein Plan Editor egal ist auch so schön.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

www.crymod.com

Da gibt haufen Mods!


----------



## Stormraider03 (29. März 2011)

Ja danke haste da ne speziellen Tipp an Mod?

Hat sich erledigt steht auch hier im PCGH Forum Rygel Mod
*
*


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Hab mal paar Screenshots gemacht.

1920x1080, alles Max, 16xAF, 8xAA

So muss das aussehen, nicht anders. 
Wenn jetzt noch jedes einzelne Grashalm geglättet wird bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.
Denke aber nicht, dass dies jemals möglich sein wird, da die Rechenleistung überdimensioniert währe.

http://www.file-upload.net/download-3321918/day.rar.html

Day Ordner in
C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis\Game\Levels
kopieren, Crysis starten, dann Konsole öffnen und map day eingeben.


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hab mal paar Screenshots gemacht.
> 
> 1920x1080, alles Max, 16xAF, 8xAA
> 
> ...


 
die bilder finde ich net so schön ehrlich gesagt... vor allem  das dritte...


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Das liegt an HDR, der jenige der die Map entworfen hat, hat dort zuviel HDR reingeklatscht.
Ich arbeite gerade an einer Map, Screenshots folgen später.


----------



## McClaine (29. März 2011)

naja, dann nur noch paar Wochen/Monate warten und Crysis 2 wird fotorealistisch


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> naja, dann nur noch paar Wochen/Monate warten und Crysis 2 wird fotorealistisch


 
Und wer die Hardware dazu hat kann es flüssig spielen. 

Wer sagt, dass des nicht gut ausschaut hat echt ein Knick in der Optik.


----------



## ReVan1199 (29. März 2011)

@hd5870
Du musst das Wasser aber noch ändern, das sieht viel zu Eckig bei den Wellen aus. Da solltest du vielleicht die Shader verändern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Und wer die Hardware dazu hat kann es flüssig spielen.
> 
> Wer sagt, dass des nicht gut ausschaut hat echt ein Knick in der Optik.


 
mir gefällts ehrlich gesagt nicht.

zu gleichmäßig-es müssten noch blümchen dabei. zudem sehen die gräser ******** aus und die schatten müssen dunkler sein und weniger littering!


----------



## Star_KillA (29. März 2011)

Warum kostet die limited Edition eigentlich 20€ weniger ?!


----------



## red_devil256 (29. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kostet die limited Edition eigentlich 20€ weniger ?!



Das frage ich mich auch immer.. Ist echt sscheissssse von crytek das es keine infos gibt für die dx11 schnittstelle.. Wird mal langsam zeit das die sich melden..


----------



## Cionara (29. März 2011)

Beste Grafikmod für Crysis bleibt Real Lifesis 2, hab ich damals noch meine Zeit mit vertrieben die Mod zu fixen. Der Thread fliegt hier auch noch irgendwo im Forum rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2011)

Tja, sowas bräuchten wir für den zweiten Teil dringend auch.


----------



## CiSaR (29. März 2011)

So hab es jetzt angezockt und finde es eigentlich eine ziemliche Enttäuschung 
Sie hätten eigentlich auch bei der CE2 bleiben können, ach ne die ist ja nicht Konsolen fähig -.-
Es ist sowas von traurig  
Ich dachte Crysis 2 wird entlich mal wieder ein Spiel was meinen PC fordert aber pustekuchen.
Naja vielleicht kommt da Grafik mäßig noch was via Patch, ich glaube nicht dran aber die Hoffnung und so weiter -.-


----------



## Cionara (29. März 2011)

Vielleicht kommts ja noch :>

Ich finde den Teil eigentlich ganz gut, mir fehlen die  Physik-Spielereien. Außerdem ist das ganze schon zu gut opimiert, 
da kann man kaum noch was drann basteln um die Grafik zu verbessern. Dx11 und Rygel Texturen kommen ja wohl noch


----------



## hamst0r (29. März 2011)

Bei mir wird im Spiel die Maus nach einer Zeit einfach langsamer.
Die Led's an meiner Logitech G5 zeigen auch die langsamste Stufe an, danach konnte ich sie nur durch Minimieren auf dem Desktop wieder hochstellen.
Nach dem letztem Spielen blieb die Geschwindigkeit ganz unten, ich krieg sie auch nicht mehr mit der Logitech-Software hochgestellt. Neustart des PC's und der Software hat nichts gebracht.
Es liegt aber definitiv an Crysis 2, da die Geschwindigkeit jedes Mal beim spielen langsamer wurde. Jedoch konnte ich sie immer wieder hochstellen.


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommts ja noch :>



Bislang ist meine Hoffnung dies bezüglich noch nicht komplett erloschen. Ich hoffe das man der Modding-Community noch etwas entgegen kommt.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Suche wem der Interesse hat mit mir ein Crysis 2 Texture Projekt zu beginnen.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Habe mittlerweile die Sandbox 3 zum laufen gebracht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTFQp625FqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PEG96 (29. März 2011)

mich interessiert bzgl des preises, warum der downloadcode bei ebay nur 20€ kostet? Das cover und die cd kosten doch keine 20€


----------



## Airblade85 (29. März 2011)

> Beste Grafikmod für Crysis bleibt Real Lifesis 2, hab ich damals noch meine Zeit mit vertrieben die Mod zu fixen. Der Thread fliegt hier auch noch irgendwo im Forum rum.
> 
> [Sammelthread] Crysis 2-197144d1267265896-real-lifesis-mod-crysis-hoechstform-reli2.jpg
> 
> Grüße



welcher Mod ist das genau??


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

Rus, Asia Key oder sonstwas.. In Russland kosten neue PC-Spiele umgerechnet vielleicht 8€.


----------



## momod (29. März 2011)

gut von der pcgh redaktion auf den punkt gebracht bzgl. der texturen (Kampf der Generationen: Crysis 1 gegen Crysis 2 im Technik-TÜV - crysis 2, cryengine 3



> Was die Qualität der Pixeltapeten anbelangt, hat Crysis 2 einen schweren Stand: Die urbane Gestaltung von New York ist schlicht vielfältiger als der (vereiste) Dschungel auf Ling-Shan. In Folge dessen sind die Ansprüche an unterschiedliche Texturen und das Streaming auch höher. Im Großen und Ganzen sind wir der Ansicht, dass Crysis über die besseren Texturen verfügt, allerdings leisteten sich die Entwickler auch hier diverse Ausfälle. In Crysis 2 sind die Ausrutscher aber vor allem deshalb störender, weil sich zwischen diversen vielen detaillierten Texturen nicht zu wenige sehr grob auflösende Varianten finden - in Crysis werden diese oft von Vegetation verdeckt. Angesichts von Titeln wie Call of Duty oder dem typischen UE3-Spiel sind aber beide Crytek-Spiel in Sachen Texturqualität deutlich besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> welcher Mod ist das genau??



HIER ist der Thread dazu.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Die Mod schaut nicht schlecht aus aber es gibt bessere.


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

Ich habe jetzt noch mehr Crysis 2 gezockt. Ich weiss gar nicht ob ich es zu Ende zocken will. Ich finde das Game einfach nur zum Kotzen. Die Grafik ist Schrott und der Singleplayer ist stark Call of Duty, komplett uebertriebene inszenierung. Der Multiplayer ist der groesste Fail ever. 

Die Grafik ist doch wirklich nur an einigen Stellen wirklich gut und sonst nur Konsolenbrei. Fuer mich ist Crysis 2 die groesste Enttaeuschung des Jahres.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. März 2011)

Wir hoffen auf Battelfield , den Retter der PC Ära 


> Der PC wird für Battelfield 3 die wichtigste Plattform sein.
> Dice


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Battlefield wird nicht besser, da wird ebenfalls die neue Kantenglättung inkl. Unschärfe zum Einsatz kommen!


----------



## joraku (29. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wir hoffen auf Battelfield , den Retter der PC Ära


Du weißt was Crytek über Crysis 2 gesagt hat?


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wir hoffen auf Battelfield , den Retter der PC Ära


 
Den gibts wohl nicht mehr, dank den Konsoleros.

Was mich noch mehr aufregt ist wie Zeitschriften Crysis 2 fuer den PC in den Himmel loben mit 90% Wertungen usw. Ist doch offensichtlich das EA dafuer in die Tasche kommen musste. 
Ich lass mich jedenfalls nicht mehr verarschen.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt noch mehr Crysis 2 gezockt. Ich weiss gar nicht ob ich es zu Ende zocken will. Ich finde das Game einfach nur zum Kotzen. Die Grafik ist Schrott und der Singleplayer ist stark Call of Duty, komplett uebertriebene inszenierung. Der Multiplayer ist der groesste Fail ever.
> 
> Die Grafik ist doch wirklich nur an einigen Stellen wirklich gut und sonst nur Konsolenbrei. Fuer mich ist Crysis 2 die groesste Enttaeuschung des Jahres.


 
Ja klar, du bist der erste der sich über Grafik und Inszenierung beschwert, als 170 Stunden Black Ops Zocker. 

Das ist der beste und actionreichste Shooter seit Monaten, und erst recht besser als Call of Duty, Medal of Honor und Homefront.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. März 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Du weißt was Crytek über Crysis 2 gesagt hat?


 
Ja ^^


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ja klar, du bist der erste der sich über Grafik und Inszenierung beschwert, als 170 Stunden Black Ops Zocker.


 
Ich zocke Black Ops MP nicht wegen der Grafik. Der Multiplayer macht mir eben Spass.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das ist der beste und actionreichste Shooter seit Monaten, und erst recht besser als Call of Duty, Medal of Honor und Homefront.


 
Hast du Call of Duty 7 bisher gezockt? Nein, daher weisst du sicher nicht das die Singleplayer Inszenierung Call of Duty sehr aehnelt. Der Multiplayer ist ja fast eine perfekte Call of Duty Kopie, nur 10x schlechter.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich zocke Black Ops MP nicht wegen der Grafik. Der Multiplayer macht mir eben Spass.
> 
> 
> 
> Hast du Call of Duty 7 bisher gezockt? Nein, daher weisst du sicher nicht das die Singleplayer Inszenierung Call of Duty sehr aehnelt. Der Multiplayer ist ja fast eine perfekte Call of Duty Kopie, nur 10x schlechter.


 
Wir beide wissen, dass du zu negativen Übertreibungen neigst, wenn du über irgendwas enttäuscht bist.  Modern Warfare 2 war jedenfalls vollkommen anders, und der Multiplayer war meiner Meinung nach Schrott. Crysis 2 ist mit Sicherheit nicht 10x schlechter.


----------



## Magicnorris (29. März 2011)

Inszenierung à la Call of Duty ist doch ein Riesen Lob? Das ist doch DAS Herausstellungsmerkmal für die Cod-Serie: Die grandiose Inszenierung, der Rest ist altbacken. Wenn Crysis 2 dort punktet kann es doch garnicht so schlecht sein. Hab bis jetzt aber nur 2 Stunden gespielt, da ich mit dem spielen noch warten möchte. Aber was ich bis ich dahin gesehen hab ist einfach super. Das Gameplay überzeugt mal wieder am meisten und ist sogar noch einen ticken besser als im Vorgänger.

edit: MP interessiert mich nicht, daher kann ich da leider nicht mit euch streiten.


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wir beide wissen, dass du zu negativen Übertreibungen neigst, wenn du über irgendwas enttäuscht bist.  Modern Warfare 2 war jedenfalls vollkommen anders, und der Multiplayer war meiner Meinung nach Schrott. Crysis 2 ist mit Sicherheit nicht 10x schlechter.


 
Mal abgesehen von den Lags und Hackern fand ich den Muliplayer eigentlich ganz ok. Aber nochmal zu den MP im Crysis 2. Frag mal hier im Forum, bis jetzt habe ich noch gar nichts gutes von anderen Usern ueber den MP gehoert. Ich habe den MP auch ausprobiert, musste aber aufhoeren da ich zur Kloschuessel rennen musste.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. März 2011)

Ich für meinen Part verzeihe Crytek für C2, erwarte aber das C3 besser wird ^^
Meine persönlichen 2011-Retter sind ja Portal2 und Brink  

Wie die Grafik bei BF3 ist, ist mir persönlich ******egal, hauptsache Dice hält was versprochen wird und macht was draus 
Wenn sie sich da vom Lan zurückziehen dreh ich durch, aber immerhin kann man auf 64Slot Servern zoggn ^^


0857


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Ich bleib bei dem guten alten Arma 2. <3



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Part verzeihe Crytek für C2, erwarte aber das C3 besser wird



Wenn es C3 fürn PC noch geben wird nach den ganzen gehate. 

Eines habe ich jedoch gelernt, ich kaufe nie wieder Konsolenports!


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Wenn es C3 fürn PC noch geben wird nach den ganzen gehate.


 
Das gehate ist aber berechtigt.



hd5870 schrieb:


> Eines habe ich jedoch gelernt, ich kaufe nie wieder Konsolenports!



Ich bereue auch mein Geld fuer Crysis 2 verschwendet zu haben.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2011)

-ist doch kein Konsolenport! auch wenn ich noch auf einen Patch warte der mehr Einstellungsoptionen bringt (ohne Mods)
-finde Teil 1 aber noch besser da die Levels weit weniger schlauchartig waren aber auch schlachartiger als bei Far Cry
-ein neues Far Cry mit der Graffik von Crysis 1 was so gut läuft wie Crysis 2 auf meiner aktuellen Hardware ... wäre mal was...


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Es ist ein Konsolenport!


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> -ist doch kein Konsolenport! auch wenn ich noch auf einen Patch warte der mehr Einstellungsoptionen bringt (ohne Mods)


 
Natuerlich ist dieses Drecksgame ein Konsolenport. Crytek hat wohl das Druecke "F" um zu kucken fuer die dummen Konsoleros eingefuehrt. Bei der PC Version ist es immer noch dabei.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Crytek hat wohl das Druecke "F" um zu kucken fuer die dummen Konsoleros eingefuehrt.


 
Ist Standard bei Konsole, selbst Autoaim ist da Standard, kann ich mir auch gleich x22 Lifetime kaufen..
Shooter gehören auf den PC und nicht auf so eine billige Konsole.


----------



## Primer (29. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es schon gepostet wurde. EA veröffentlicht Zwischenfazit der aktuellen Verkaufszahlen von Crysis 2:
> 
> Crysis 2 huge success, Xbox 360 dominates sales
> 
> ...


 
Blöde Frage, aber auf was basieren diese Zahlen? Sicher nicht auf einer Pressemitteilung von EA! Hat der Autor/Quelle da Vgchartz befragt


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Bei dem jetzigen Produkt finde ich die Verkaufszahlen für den PC relativ hoch. 
Was meint Ihr hat Crytek an Geld springen lassen, damit Redakteure gute Feedbacks abliefern?
Jetzt weiß ich warum kein DX11 Patch kommt da das Geld ja woanders hin ist.
@Redakteure rückt den DX11 Patch raus!


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

Oder die Orginal Chromfliesen waren einfach zu teuer 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

HAHA


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr hat Crytek an Geld springen lassen, damit Redakteure gute Feedbacks abliefern?


 
Davon bin ich auch ueberzeugt.


----------



## Bull56 (29. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Davon bin ich auch ueberzeugt.


 
und ich bei cod bo auch auf jeden fall...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es schon gepostet wurde. EA veröffentlicht Zwischenfazit der aktuellen Verkaufszahlen von Crysis 2:
> 
> Crysis 2 huge success, Xbox 360 dominates sales
> 
> ...


14% finde ich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht, zumal es sich hier "nur" um Retail-Verkäufe handeln dürfte, und die nehmen grade beim PC immer mehr ab da viele auf legale Downloads wechseln ..... bei Steam z.B. ist Crysis 2 seit 'ner gepflegten Woche auf Platz 1, und wird für 'nen nicht-steamworks Solo-Titel auch erfreulich viel gespielt.


----------



## phila_delphia (29. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Frag mal hier im Forum, bis jetzt habe ich noch gar nichts gutes von anderen Usern ueber den MP gehoert.


 
Kannst mal bei mir schauen. Ich fand den MP nicht schlecht und hab das auch schon geschrieben.

Grüße


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZywiR6JqeTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZeroKey (29. März 2011)

Ein Freund von mir hat sich Crysis 2 direkt am release Tag gekauft und ist bis heute zufrieden... Ich kapier das nicht wie kann man so ein game nur gut finden 
Die Story war im ersten Teil ja schon nicht sonderlich tief greifend, aber trotzdem sehr schön aus gemalt. Was die Story in diesem Teil an geht bin ich schwer enttäuscht! Absolut vorhersehbar, gradlinig und platt!  
Ich muss sagen, ich bin froh das ich mir das Game nicht gekauft habe! Die grafik ist zwar gut aber nicht eines Crysis würdig. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie krass das Game vor dem release Gehypt wurde und zwar nicht einfach nur als Nachfolger von Crysis 1, sondern als grafik monster, dass wieder alle Aktuellen PC-Systeme in die knie zwingen sollte und dann das Ergebnis sieht... pure verarsche
Ich habe eine GTX 570 und spiele das game durchgängig, egal was gerade passiert, bei minimal 60FPS, normaler weise sogar 75-80! Wenn ich Crysis 1 bzw. warhead zocke und alles bis aufs Maximum drehe und dazu noch Partikel mod rein haue, dann stirbt meine GTX 570 einen qualvollen 10-18 FPS tot!
Die ach so tolle Cryengine 3 ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine billige Kopie der Unrealengine 3.5! Das gesamte Bild ist komplett verschwommen dank POM mit Post-MSAA, es soll ja Menschen geben die POM mit Post-MSAA schön finden und darin eine tolle Weiterentwicklung der grafik sehen, aber für mich sieht das aus wie Brei! Dazu kommt der Blur Effekt, der das ganze so unansehnlich macht, dass man nach 15 min zocken übelkeitsgefühle bekommt. Crysis 1 hat mit seiner Grafik beeindruckt, weil es einfach realistisch aussah. Geh mal bitte einer raus durch ne Großstadt und schau sich mal um und danach soll er mir mal erzählen das alles und jedes Ding glänzt... na klar Crysis 2 glänzt und leuchtet aber realistisch ist das nicht... 
Und wo ich gerade bei der Grafik bin: DX9? Oh man... Crysis 1 bzw. warhead liefen schon auf DX10! Was für ein Rückschritt! Von der Texturen will ich gar nicht erst sprechen 





Speedwood schrieb:


> einige Texturen sind ja glatte Arbeitsverweigerung.


Wenn Crytek nicht sehr bald einen kostenfreien DX 11 und Texturen patch raus bringt ist nichts mehr zu retten! Im Moment ist das Schiff schon am sinken, zumindest aus der Sicht der PC Community, mit dem Patch könnten sie vielleicht noch ein paar 1000 Verkäufe retten.


Ach ja... man kann, wenn man sich das Game illegal (Oh mein Gott er hat es gesagt) zieht, mit einem bestimmten crack, den Multiplayer zocken, wie als hätte man sich das Game gekauft Sprich 50€ gespart


----------



## r34ln00b (29. März 2011)

mittlerweile hab ich das spiel ~5std. gespielt und es erinnert mich immer mehr an hl² mit fear² elementen.

das spielen an sich macht schon laune, aber wegen der flachen story und dem einödigen ablauf geht viel spaß verloren.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Na was haltet Ihr davon?
In 1080p schauen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shZzYkpl5Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7L8b3VixFeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1uLmLumBL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Gibts für solche Videos keinen Crysis *1* Sammelthread?


----------



## momod (29. März 2011)

ghostadmin: dieser thread hat schon lange und trotz mod-einschreitens nicht mehr viel mit der idee eines "crysis 2 sammelthreads" zu tun. also einfach unkommentiert lassen .


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2011)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> Ach ja... man kann, wenn man sich das Game illegal (Oh mein Gott er hat es gesagt) zieht, mit einem bestimmten crack, den Multiplayer zocken, wie als hätte man sich das Game gekauft Sprich 50€ gespart


 
Das sowieso, da hat irgendwer bei Crytek ganz massiv ******** gebaut. Gibt schon etliche Beschwerden von Leuten deren Keys angeblich schon im Einsatz sind, bzw. die bereits gebannt sind .... scheinbar kann man sich frei Keys zusammendoktorn und mit diesen mit Crack-Versionen im MP zocken, kein Wunder dass das Spiel von Cheatern überrannt ist. Maximum Fail. xD


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gibts für solche Videos keinen Crysis *1* Sammelthread?


 
Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass C2 ein Stück AA im Gegensatz zu C1 ist..


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Naja sorry, wer so hell ist und mit ner gezogenen Version auch noch online spielt, dem kann eh keiner mehr helfen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja sorry, wer so hell ist und mit ner gezogenen Version auch noch online spielt, dem kann eh keiner mehr helfen.


 
Wieso, wenn's geht? ^^


Vor allem sind einige der benutzten Keys dann sogar real existent, sprich: Nach der Installation einer legalen Kopie kann es sein dass man erstmal die Meldung bekommt der eigene Key sein schon in Benutzung. 

Mir persönlich ist's eh wurscht, bin im SP durch, und der MP ist Schrott und wird daher auf ewig ungespielt bleiben ... aber lustig zu sehen das ein Entwickler sich selber ein derartiges Problem beschert.


----------



## Airblade85 (29. März 2011)

> Das sowieso, da hat irgendwer bei Crytek ganz massiv ******** gebaut. Gibt schon etliche Beschwerden von Leuten deren Keys angeblich schon im Einsatz sind, bzw. die bereits gebannt sind .... scheinbar kann man sich frei Keys zusammendoktorn und mit diesen mit Crack-Versionen im MP zocken, kein Wunder dass das Spiel von Cheatern überrannt ist. Maximum Fail. xD



jup denn MP kannste echt knicken...schon zich fu** Cheater unterwegs, Wh sowieso und Aimer hab ich auch schon gesehen...


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> aber lustig zu sehen das ein Entwickler sich selber ein derartiges Problem beschert.


 
Dafür gibts auch ein einziges Wort -> unfertig.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte das Crytek so failed was den MP angeht, hätte ich es mir auch gezogen. 
Nun wurde Crytek mit weniger verkaufter Produkte bestraft, hoffe sie gehn Pleite und verkaufen dann Ihre Engine, glaube andere würden das besser machen. 
Selbst Casuals bekommen per Config eine bessere Grafik hin als Crytek selbst. xD


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> jup denn MP kannste echt knicken...schon zich fu** Cheater unterwegs, Wh sowieso und Aimer hab ich auch schon gesehen...


 
Entweder das, oder das sind kommende Modi vom Nanosuit, "Ray-Vision" und "Aim Assistance", wurden nur wie das Spiel an sich schon geleaked von ein paar Profis *hust*.


----------



## Sharidan (29. März 2011)

Naja jetzt übertreibst du aber. Crysis 1 war absolut Top was die Grafik anging, und das C2 zeitweiße bescheiden aussieht liegt eher daran, das es eine bekloppte Konvertierung von der Konsole ist. Nix gegen die Konsolen Kinder hier, aber zum Zoggen gehört nunmal ein PC, und net ne billigsdorfer kiste.


----------



## Airblade85 (29. März 2011)

na siehste ist doch schon super  warte noch auf die hacks die die zeitbegrenzung  des nanos aufheben..sodas man die ganze zeit z.B im tarnmodus oder Panzermodus bleiben kann..nene C2 cheater werden sich freuen..vorallem solche hacks könnte man denen schlecht nachweisen..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2011)

Mh, oder 'nen kombinierten Modus, Panzerung + Tarnung gleichzeitig, permanent. Dabei noch Speedhack und Aim und schon kann die Party beginnen. xDxDxD ..... Nene, peinlich peinlich, Crytek. Aber ihr seid bei uns eh längst unten durch nach eurer DX11-Farce.


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> na siehste ist doch schon super  warte noch auf die hacks die die zeitbegrenzung  des nanos aufheben..sodas man die ganze zeit z.B im tarnmodus oder Panzermodus bleiben kann..nene C2 cheater werden sich freuen..vorallem solche hacks könnte man denen schlecht nachweisen..


 
Das ist schon jetzt kein Problem...


----------



## Airblade85 (29. März 2011)

echt?? wie denn das?? lol naja fakt ist ich rühre denn Multi nicht mehr an


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2011)

-hoffe Teil 3 kommt ohne Multiplayer und dafür wird das Game wieder mehr wie Crysis und Far Cry

-dachte eigenlich man kommt an jeder Hauswand hoch und kann die unterschiedlichen ebenen nutzen so wie es angekündigt war (das war enttäuschend)
-hätte man das Game unter einem anderen Namen auf dem Markt gebracht gäbe es bestimmt nicht so viel Teils unberechtigte Kritik


----------



## AMD (30. März 2011)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> echt?? wie denn das?? lol naja fakt ist ich rühre denn Multi nicht mehr an


 
Ich hoffe du hast verständnis dafür, wenn ich das hier nicht erkläre^^
Da ich mit Crysis 1 schon sehr gut vertraut war - auch in Sachen Programmierung - habe ich mich natürlich auch mit Crysis 2 beschäftigt und mal spaßeshalber Versucht einen kleinen Hack zu schreiben.
Ich muss zugeben, dass es schon etwas schwerer war die Sachen zum laufen zu kriegen als bei Crysis 1 aber naja, es läuft halt. Speedhack, Flyhack (ansatzweise), Masskill, Massteleport, Aimbot, Energie Hack... funktioniert alles.

Ich möchte aber hier betonen, dass ich diese Hackerszene nicht unterstütze sondern das lediglich aus Interesse meinerseits gemacht wurde und ich außerdem schon einem Crytek Mitarbeiter gewisse Sicherheitslücken genannt habe! Also mich bitte nicht als Hacker abstempeln


----------



## r34ln00b (30. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, oder 'nen kombinierten Modus, Panzerung + Tarnung gleichzeitig, permanent. Dabei noch Speedhack und Aim und schon kann die Party beginnen. xDxDxD ..... Nene, peinlich peinlich, Crytek. Aber ihr seid bei uns eh längst unten durch nach eurer DX11-Farce.


 
das ding ist einfach, dass die QQ leute (dich eingeschlossen) die minderheit ist... der großteil der käufer ist es egal ob sachen wie dx11, c1 vs. cs2 crap mist etc... die wollen ein spiel was spaß macht und dadurch verdient crytek ihr geld.. die masse machts.


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Ne, die Masse hated, geh mal Google und gib mal Crysis 2 ein!


----------



## kreids (30. März 2011)

hey könnte mir jemand helfen möchte gern downsampling betreiben.
mein monitor ist ein 22zoll samung mit 120hz der für 3d.hab noch en paar fps übrig,das möchte ich natürlich in qualität eintauschen.

bin für jede hilfe dankbar.



mfg


----------



## nassa (30. März 2011)

beim 2233RZ geht kein Downsampling. nur bis maximal 1920x1080 @ 60 Hz


----------



## kreids (30. März 2011)

schade.

danke für die superschnelle antwort!


----------



## sethdiabolos (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einfach mal wild ein Foto von Crysis 1 geschossen um euch mal die Texturen zu zeigen.
> 
> Keine Config, nur installiert Patch 1.21 drauf und gestartet!
> 
> 1920x1080, 16xAF, 8xAA..


 
Hey son ähnliches Bild habe ich von Crysis 2 in extrem mit 2880x1620@1920x1080.  Ist doch erstaunlich, wie gut die Grafik gegenüber Teil 1 ist^^.


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Ich seh da nur gequirlte Konsolenmatchka**e. 

Das aufn Bild schaut eher wie die Saw Puppe aus, der Leichnam..


----------



## widder0815 (30. März 2011)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Hey son ähnliches Bild habe ich von Crysis 2 in extrem mit 2880x1620@1920x1080.  Ist doch erstaunlich, wie gut die Grafik gegenüber Teil 1 ist^^.


 
OMG , das war ein Eigentor für dich (oder war das Zynisch gemeint) ... die Patronenhülsen die Mauer  die Leiche (die Pizza) geil  ups ja , hab die ^^ nicht gesehn 

@HD5870 
Aber alle Zeitschriften (auch PCGH) sagen das die Grafik der Hammer ist , hmmm ich glaube das meine Augen mir ein streich spielen ... besonderst bei einer hecke die wie eine wand mit aufgemalten Texturen ist .. ja hmm doch ist eigendlich geil ... jop

was mir mal gerade einfällt (man hat ja Prey damals so ehm "schlecht bewertet" ) , was wäre wenn Crysis2 vor 4 Jahren als gegenspieler zu crysis1 rausgekommen wäre ... wie Hätten die Spiele Zeitschriften da geurteilt ... voll die (verarsche wollt ich gerade sagen , mach ich aber nicht)

es gibt da so etwas , was man schiksal nennt ... und so was wie --> beiße nie in die hand die dich füttert @crytek ... sie haben nicht nur in die hand der Pc user gebissen , sondern beschmutzt und in den dreck geschmissen ... das schiksal ist gnadenlos glaubt mir  (@crytek) für die konsolen user seit ihr nur ein Pc verein und für viele Pc user (welt weit) gestorben ... viel spass damit


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

@AMD User, neuer Treiber ist am Start!



> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst113ReleaseNotes.aspx



Lächerlich, ich will AA für C2!


----------



## Bull56 (30. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> OMG , das war ein Eigentor für dich (oder war das Zynisch gemeint) ... die Patronenhülsen die Mauer  die Leiche (die Pizza) geil  ups ja , hab die ^^ nicht gesehn
> 
> @HD5870
> Aber alle Zeitschriften (auch PCGH) sagen das die Grafik der Hammer ist , hmmm ich glaube das meine Augen mir ein streich spielen ... besonderst bei einer hecke die wie eine wand mit aufgemalten Texturen ist .. ja hmm doch ist eigendlich geil ... jop
> ...


 
ist doch völlig egal!

die pc user haben das spiel schon fast alle gekauft und haben hirnrissige petitionen unterschrieben nur weil ein leak herauskam der affig war und alle mitleid hatten und jetzt hat crytek kein mitleid und gießt noch maggi in die versalzenen suppen.
und die konsolenspieler sind eh total überzeugt von ihren boxen und megageilen hd fernsehern das sie nicht sehen was das für ein spiel ist!


----------



## phila_delphia (30. März 2011)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist Folgendes:

Erst hat es etliche Forenmitglieder gestört (mich inclusive), dass einige wenige (zum Teil gerade gesperrte) Poster nichts anderes schreiben konnten als: 'C2 ist doof. Es gibt 1000 Spiele, die besser aussehen... Ich hab hier Bilder...' Dann aber, nachdem das behoben war, treten sofort andere in ähnliche Fußtapfen... Schade.

Ich selbst bin noch immer froh, dass ich keine Unsummen ausgeben mußte um das Spiel zu spielen. Im Gegenteil toll, dass es bei mir flüssig läuft. Ich mag es trotz der Schächen.

Schade ist, in der Tat, das der MP solche Probleme hat, aber den Unmut über die Story kann ich nicht so recht verstehen. Zum einen gibt es tatsächlich mehr Erzählelemente wie in C1 (egal wie flach). Zum anderen: Hey, es ist ein Shooter und nicht Drakensang!

Grüße


----------



## Bull56 (30. März 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist Folgendes:
> 
> Erst hat es etliche Forenmitglieder gestört (mich inclusive), dass einige wenige (zum Teil gerade gesperrte) Poster nichts anderes schreiben konnten als: 'C2 ist doof. Es gibt 1000 Spiele, die besser aussehen... Ich hab hier Bilder...' Dann aber, nachdem das behoben war, treten sofort andere in ähnliche Fußtapfen... Schade.
> 
> ...


 
wer keine kritik aushalten kann sollte sich eben zurückziehen!

die story finde ich ja durchaus besser wie in crysis 1. nur für mich bestand crysis 1 aus megagrafik, den großen multiplayermaps und selbst erstellten und gehosteten dedicated servern-und das hat crysis 2 eindeutig verloren und wird damit für mich zum normalen ramsch.

das das von crytek berichtigt wird denke ich kaum. deshalb ists für mich schon so gut wie gestorben!

alleine schon wie man so beschränkt sein kann und den multiplayer immernoch im spiel integriert! - so kann man mit jeden einfachen trainer die es zu hunderten aus dem netz gibt rumcheaten!


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. März 2011)

Langsam denke ich, daß der angebliche Leak zur richtigen Zeit auftauchte, und wieder das Gespräch auf die ach so bösen Raubkopierer lenkte. Gleichzeitig lenkte er davon ab, daß Crytek versprochenes nicht hielt (die vielleicht auch garnicht vorhatte...Zeit ist halt Geld!!!). So haben sie ein Spiel, daß auf Konsolen gar nicht schlecht aussieht, und wir PCler dürfgen uns bei den Raubkopierern für die Grafik bedanken. Fein raus!...würde ich mal sagen. Mal abgesehen, daß Software-Piraterie auch nur eine Antwort auf eine steigende Bevormundung/Kriminalisierung der User darstellt. Mal sehen, was passiert.
MfG


----------



## phila_delphia (30. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wer keine kritik aushalten kann sollte sich eben zurückziehen!


 
Damit dann die Unzufriedenen ungestört unter sich sind?!




Bull56 schrieb:


> ...so kann man mit jeden einfachen trainer die es zu hunderten aus dem netz gibt rumcheaten!


 
Sag ich ja. Die MP Probleme sind sehr lästig.


Grüße


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

phila_delphia, ich teile Deine Meinung. Leider sind unsere Posts im Rahmen einer "Säuberungsaktion" gelöscht worden.
C2 hat die viel bemängelten grafischen Schwächen, aber auch ebenso solche Stärken. Ich möchte das nicht alles noch mal im Detail aufzählen.
Leider verhält sich Crytek in Sachen Aussendarstellung schon fast geschäftsschädigend. Das ist bedauerlich und ärgerlich. Mit etwas mehr Sorgfalt (Grafikoptionen+Menü, Sandbox, TEXTUREN, Äußerungen zu DX11) hätte C2 sofort Überwertungen auf dem PC eingefahren, auch was die vielbeschworene Treue zu PC-Community betrifft.
Nach dem Leak war die Solidarität in der PC-Comm. unerwartet hoch. Jetzt stehen ehrliche Käufer ohne Sandbox3+x64.exe da, während jene "Anderen" das für lau haben.
Was ich Crytek und vor allem Nvidia anlasten muß, ist die fehlerhafte SLI-Unterstützung. Da haut NV auf die Trommel (und wirbt nebenbei für noch gar nicht vorhandene DX11 Unterstützung) und beide schaffen es nicht, ein halbwegs benutzbares SLI-Profil bzw. Treiber zum Release anzubieten.

C2 bietet dennoch (mit configs) granatenstarke Grafik mit dichter Atmosphäre und einem unvergleichlichen Sound.
Die Story finde ich absolut in Ordnung (schon mal Legend gesehen?), die Handlung ist straffer gestaffelt als bei den Vorgängern. In C2 gibt es leider keine Nebenquests, zudem sind die Maps ja auch wesentlich kleiner. Der Spannungsbogen wird hier durch kleinerer Maps und ständiger Action hoch gehalten. Dies ist nicht nur ein Zugeständnis an die beschränkten Konsolen.
Wären die Levels so groß wie in C1/WH, würde sich eine durchweg spannende und treibende Handlung kaum verwirklich lassen.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, was einen baldigen Patch (inkl. DX 11) betrifft. Auch die SB3 wird noch erscheinen.
Grafisch würde ich C2 8.5/10 Punkten geben. Sound und Atmo bekommen 10/10.
Support+Komminikation des Unternehmens 2 Punkte. Aber auch nur, weils den 0-day Patch gab, der die Konsole freischaltete und AAim elimierte


----------



## nassa (30. März 2011)

wenn ich cl_crouchtoggle=0 an die Verknüpfung anhänge, dann hat das bei mir InGame keine Wirkung. Was einer woran das liegt?
Bzw. hat das schon jemand selber feststellen können?

Autoexec.cfg hab ich natürlich rausgenommen ausm Mainordner.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2011)

Musst du ohne = eingeben, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## phila_delphia (30. März 2011)

@yamo: Herzlichen Dank! Ja, unsere Posts waren plötzlich weg 

Leider sind die Herstellerinfos zu Crysis2 sofort nach Release quasi versiegt... Klar. Vielleicht brauchte Herr Camarillo nach den harten Wochen vor Release auch mal Urlaub (Im Ernst, das war bestimmt anstrengend). Aber dann wäre ein Wort seines Stellvertreters gut.

Es wäre wirklich Zeit, dass jemand anderes zu den interessanten Punkten etwas sagen würde... besonders meine ich die MP Probleme (kommt ja jetzt wohl ein Patch) & DX11 ?! Etwas konkretes sagen würde. Das würde die Verunsicherung beenden. Selbst wenn es heißen sollte, dass man sich mit nur DX9 abfinden muss (auch wenn ich das sehr schade fände).

Grüße


----------



## nassa (30. März 2011)

@ghostadmin: ja das is mir schon klar. ich hab ganz normal +cl_crouchtoggle 0 hingeschrieben... +r_glow 0 funktioniert auch nicht. andere befehle wie skipintro, fov, usw funktionieren ohne probleme


folgendes habe ich zu stehen:

"D:\Crysis® 2\bin32\Crysis2.exe" +g_SkipIntro 1 +cl_fov 75 +pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov 75 +cl_crouchtoggle 0 +r_MotionBlur 0 +r_glow 0 +r_PostMSAA 0

aber r_glow und cl_crouchtoggle funktionieren nicht


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

@phila_delphia: Dafür nicht 

Cry<Tek hat wohl die PC-Community schlichtweg unterschätzt. Der größe Fehler war, diese portierte Xbox-MP Demo rauszubringen. Also da hab ich ja an meiner Sehfähigkeit gezweifelt.
Mit Config sahs schon besser aus, nun ja. Möglicherweise ging das auch von EA aus.

Was den Patch anbetrifft, hat man ja dem Programmier-Twitterer einen Maulkorb verpaßt. Ich denke, DX11 wird und muß auch kommen. Das hilft aber nicht über die minus Texturen hinweg.
Die sollten sich halt einfach mal zur Sache äußern, was sie nicht machen werden.
Man könnte fast denken, dies gehöre zum viralen Marketing. Selbst bei negativ publicity bleibst du im Gespräch.....Jeden Tag mind. 5 News zu C2.


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

@nassa
Warum benutzt Du keine Autoexec.cfg mehr?


----------



## phila_delphia (30. März 2011)

@nassa

Wollte ich auch so ähnlich fragen: Könntest Du das nciht auch alles mit dem Advanced Tuning Tool oder von Hand in die autoexe schreiben?

Grüße


----------



## phila_delphia (30. März 2011)

@nassa: Ja. Könntest Du das nciht auch alles mit dem Advanced Tuning Tool oder von Hand in die autoexe schreiben? Oder hat das da nicht funktioniert?

@yamo: Bei virales Marketing fällt mir immer der nachvertonte Star Wars Ausschnitt bei youtube ein 


edit: Shit Doppelpost Sorry!!! Aber ich hatte auf refresh gedrückt und mein Post war nach zwei Minuten noch nicht da. Entschuldigung Bitte!


----------



## nassa (30. März 2011)

weil in der autoexec der befehl r_glow nicht funktioniert, nur per verknüpfung.

jedoch klappt das seit ein paar tagen nicht mehr, bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Bu11et (30. März 2011)

Öhm mal ne Frage: was habt ihr für einen Nat Typ? Bei mir steht Mittel und ich flieg alle paar Minuten raus . Muss ich da was freigeben bzw. wie geht das?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Öhm mal ne Frage: was habt ihr für einen Nat Typ? Bei mir steht Mittel und ich flieg alle paar Minuten raus . Muss ich da was freigeben bzw. wie geht das?


bei mir ists auch mittel und alles läuft einwandfrei...

aber da der multiplayer derzeit eh nicht spielbar ist - den ganzen cheatern sei an dieser stelle gedankt - hast du ja noch zeit das zu fixen 
habe gerade 10 mal einen neuen server suchen müssen, weil überall cheater waren... dann habe ich aufgegeben.
manche fliegen durch die level, andere töten beim ersten treffer, auch wenn dieser in den fuß geht... andere machen nur headshots auf die größten distanzen... es scheint die ganze palette dabei zu sein.
es ist wirklich traurig, dass es anscheinend so viel bedarf an cheats gibt... 


ich versteh gar nicht, warum man den multiplayer nicht besser geschützt hat?!

und warum werden cheater nicht grundsätzlich in jedem spiel für immer aus dem multiplayer ausgeschlossen, sobald sie auch nur ein mal online gecheatet haben?! würde man das konsequent durchziehen, gäbe es mit sicherheit generell VIEL weniger probleme mit cheatern. und es cheatet ja niemand aus versehen... beim installieren eine warnung und wer sich nicht dran hält, hat eben pech gehabt.


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Öhm mal ne Frage: was habt ihr für einen Nat Typ? Bei mir steht Mittel und ich flieg alle paar Minuten raus . Muss ich da was freigeben bzw. wie geht das?



Ist bei mir auch so. Der MP ist für mich unspielbar.


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

Phila-Delphia: Schau mal Star Wars op kölsch, da brichste zusammen.

Bin grad durchs Finale, und das ist blöd bzw. nicht angemessen. Alle anderen Level waren hart aber immer fair, bis auf den letzten 1/2 Teil 
Die anschließende Auflösung der Story ist ok und beschert dann doch Hühnerhaut.
Ich hab weit mehr als 8h mit C2 verbracht, eher 30h, weil ich mir die Level gerne anschaue und cloaked rumrenne.
Klasse Spiel. Jedenfalls fürn alten Sack und Grafiknazi (so wurde ich im Gamestar Forum genannt) wie mich.

Mal was anderes. Schießt mal einem Cell Soldaten in die Nüsse. 1-2 Schuß langen. Der greift sich in Schritt, kippt vornüber und stößt ein gepreßtes " Ooooh" aus.
Ziemlich realistisch. Wat heb wi lacht!


----------



## joraku (30. März 2011)

Soll der Patch, der im Laufe der Woche kommt nicht Verbesserungen im Multi gegen die Cheater bringen?
Miene Güte - wie labil manche Menschen sind, damit sie im Multiplayer cheaten müssen um ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben?  Toller Erfolg, wirklich.
Ist fast so, wie wenn man 10 Jahre lang die 1. Klasse besucht, weil man da ja schon alles kann und sich nicht anstrengen muss - ist beim cheaten ja so ähnlich, nur noch einfach die Taste drücken, die Gegner sterben ja fast von alleine.


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> warum werden cheater nicht grundsätzlich in jedem spiel für immer aus dem multiplayer ausgeschlossen, sobald sie auch nur ein mal online gecheatet haben?! würde man das konsequent durchziehen, gäbe es mit sicherheit generell VIEL weniger probleme mit cheatern. und es cheatet ja niemand aus versehen... beim installieren eine warnung und wer sich nicht dran hält, hat eben pech gehabt.


 
Selbst das bringt nichts, es wird leider immer Cheater geben und sie dauerhaft auszuschließen bringts einfach nicht da es immer Mittel und Wege gibt.
Außerdem ist es rein teschnich unmöglich jemanden komplett für immer aus einem Spiel auzuschließen.


----------



## Gerry (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> es wird leider immer Cheater geben


 
... und die sind inzwischen schon so dreist und geben damit in Foren an bzw. stiften zur Nachahmung an. Siehe User bull56.


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. März 2011)

OMG, Skillspiele zocken und den Aimbot dabeihaben, irgendwie ja niedlich, so wenig Selbstvertrauen zu haben. Allerdings allen anderen damit das Spiel zu verleiden...armselig. War aber auch schon immer so. LEIDER! Ist ech frustrierend endlich einen Server zu finden, und dann sowas.


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. März 2011)

Die Leute die Cheats brauchen sind schon arm dran, lustig wirds erst wenn man selber ohne Cheats besser spielt als einer mit


----------



## phila_delphia (30. März 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> ...wie labil manche Menschen sind, damit sie im Multiplayer cheaten müssen um ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben...


 
Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, vor allem weil man sich damit doch auch selbst den Anreiz nimmt. Über kurz oder lang muss das doch stink langweilig werden.


@yamo: "Wo is eijentlich de Todesstern? ...der is kapott..." Sehr geil! Danke    Und noch was anderes: Was ist bitte ein Grafiknazi?! Sowas blödes hab ich lang nicht gehört.

@nassa: Versuch doch mal C2 ohne alle Zusätze zu starten, dann im Spiel die Settings zu ändern, und erst danach erneut über die Config oder Verknüpfungsedit Deine Einstellungen hin zu bekommen. Vielleicht werden die Einstellungen irgendwo zwischengespeichert (ist bei Fallout zum Teil so gewesen - obwohl man das nicht vergleichen kann...).

Grüße


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

Sag mal HD5870, wozu ein 6990 CF wenn die kein DS kann. Das ist übel. Die Power ist da. Geht denn  SGSSAA?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Selbst das bringt nichts, es wird leider immer Cheater geben und sie dauerhaft auszuschließen bringts einfach nicht da es immer Mittel und Wege gibt.
> Außerdem ist es rein teschnich unmöglich jemanden komplett für immer aus einem Spiel auzuschließen.


soweit ich mir habe sagen lasen, klappt das auf der xbox recht gut. da müssen sich die leute eine neue konsole kaufen, um wieder online spielen zu können...

naiv wie ich bin, stelle ich es mir grundsätzlich sehr einfach vor: bei einem spiel mit funktionierendem cdkey-system kann man doch ganz einfach diesen key sperren, oder nicht?! dann braucht derjenige einen neuen key. ich glaube nicht, dass viele der spieler das spiel öfters kaufen würden und jedes mal wieder cheaten würden.


----------



## thysol (30. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. Der MP ist für mich unspielbar.





Jefim schrieb:


> Öhm mal ne Frage: was habt ihr für einen Nat Typ?  Bei mir steht Mittel und ich flieg alle paar Minuten raus . Muss ich da was freigeben bzw. wie geht das?


 
Ihr muesst die Router Firewall abstellen. Dafuer muesst ihr bloss in eurem Browser die IP des Routers eingeben und dann muesste da irgendwo ein Menue fuer Firewall sein.


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Aber ganz ehrlich, beschwert euch bei Crytek, sie sind selber daran Schuld wie es jetzt ist!


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. März 2011)

Im SP kann ich ja noch verstehen, daß man cheated, um mal Dinge auszuprobieren. Im MP ist sowas ja wohl komplett "NO GO!!!".


----------



## xN1c0 (30. März 2011)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?

Crysis2 crasht bei mir immer nach der mission Totalausfall.
Ich habs jetzt 3 mal neu installiert, alle Treiber aktualisiert, den Virenschutz ausgeschaltet, als Admin
ausgeführt. Nichts funktioniert und der EA Support hat seit 4 Tagen nicht geantwortet 
Weiß vllt einer von euch was falsch läuft?


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Ich cheate nicht mal im SP..


----------



## Bull56 (30. März 2011)

xN1c0 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?
> 
> Crysis2 crasht bei mir immer nach der mission Totalausfall.
> Ich habs jetzt 3 mal neu installiert, alle Treiber aktualisiert, den Virenschutz ausgeschaltet, als Admin
> ...


 
hmm-ich würde sagen der ea support und crytek laufen falsch...

da hilft wohl nur system neu machen und dann installieren 

software ist meistens darauf ausgelegt auf einem frischen windoof mit aktuellen treibern installiert zu werden.


----------



## AMD (30. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> hmm-ich würde sagen der ea support und crytek laufen falsch...
> 
> da hilft wohl nur system neu machen und dann installieren
> 
> software ist meistens darauf ausgelegt auf einem frischen windoof mit aktuellen treibern installiert zu werden.


 Das halte ich für etwas übertrieben!

Hast du denn irgendwas an deinem C2 geändert? Modfiles, Configs, etc.? Manuell eingefügte files werden durch eine neuinstallation nicht entfernt


----------



## xN1c0 (30. März 2011)

Nein, 
Ich habs draufgespielt, mich gefreut, bis zu der Mission gezockt und dann nen Schreikrampf gekriegt 
Und soo alt is mein Windoof noch gar nicht habs vor 2 Monaten zwecks SSD neu aufgespielt...


----------



## Dum_Dum (30. März 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Er hat doch nicht angegeben damit?
> Ich habe mir selber auch einen MP Cheat programmiert ja und? Kann ich doch sagen und solange ich damit nix schlimmes mache ist auch nix dabei!
> Das habe ich auch schon ein paar Seiten vorher erwähnt und auch einem Crytek Mitarbeiter gewisse Sicherheitslücken genannt! Das kann man bestimmt sogar bei produktiv einordnen :p



ja gut vielleicht hab ich ein bisschen überreagiert
nur dieses Geschreibe von Wallhacks usw. hatten wir schon vor ca. 100 Seiten und es NERVT. Schlagt doch lieber andere Spieler als das GUI/HUD oder wasauchimmer Ist auf jeden Fall nicht das Thema dieses Threads.

@xN1c0: heißt ja Totalausfall 
Meine einzige Idee wäre, in Dx9 zu spielen, das hat bei meinen Crashs in C1 im Flugzeugträger auch geholfen. Nur, dass C2 ja sowieso in Dx9 ist  Hast du mal die Grafik auf Minimum gestellt?


----------



## xN1c0 (30. März 2011)

Minimum?? Isses doch so oder so  
Ne Spass schon probiert hat nix gebracht


----------



## cortez91 (30. März 2011)

Also soo vielen Cheatern (zumindest offensichtlichen) bin ich bis jetz nich über den Weg gelaufen. Hier und da läuft schonmal jemand schon auf Level 50 rum (kann man doch unmöglich ohne Schummeln schon geschafft haben?), aber ansonsten hält es sich meiner Ansicht nach in Grenzen.  Da ich meistens auch mehr Kills als Deaths habe, kann ich jedenfalls nicht klagen. Habs vorhin endlich mal geschafft, nen Ceph Gunship zu erspielen  Hatte nen guten Lauf mit 5 Kills und hab dann die letzten beiden Marken dafür per Orbitalschlag geschafft. So bin ich in der Runde dann auf 15:3 gekommen  

Mittlerweile bin ich auf Level 17 und ich denke es wird noch laaaange dauern, bis ich auf Level 50 bin. Vielleicht hilft der kommende Patch ja ein wenig, manche Sachen bringen nämlich noch gar keine Punkte... zum Beispiel müsste es laut Menü für eine bestimmte gesprintete, gefallene Strecke und noch für andere Sachen irgendwann ein Upgrade geben, aber die Leiste steht noch auf 0


----------



## Infin1ty (30. März 2011)

Ich frage mal alle Käufer: Habe mir jetzt diverse Tests durchgelesen und weiß immer noch nicht,
ob ich Crysis 2 kaufen soll. Der erste Teil hat mir sowohl grafisch, als auch spielerisch (erledige Aufträge
wie du willst, alles zerstörbar etc.) gefallen.

Nun mal meine Frage. Soll ich mir Cryis 2 kaufen ? Eigentlich wollte ich bis zum DX11 Patch
warten aber irgendwie hätte ich schon Lust es wegen des SP Modus zu kaufen. Soll ich oder nicht


----------



## Mister HighSetting (30. März 2011)

Kommt ihr grad auch nicht in den Multiplayer?


----------



## Pokerclock (30. März 2011)

Die Diskussion über das Cheaten anderer User habe ich entfernt > Offtopic.

@Bull56

Du wirst ab sofort deine Aussagen zum eigenen cheaten unterlassen. Es führt zum Abdriften des Threads ins Offtopic, was hier sicherlich die Mehrzahl nicht wünscht. Siehe es als letzte Ermahnung an.

*B2T*


----------



## Mister HighSetting (30. März 2011)

jetzt gehts wieder aber ich wurde schon wieder um einen Rang zurück gesetzt Wieso nur? Wieso? Patch bitte komm bald !


----------



## thysol (30. März 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt ganz durchgezockt und finde das Game im SP eigentlich doch sehr gut. Der Singleplayer macht aber erst ab 1/2 des Spiels wirklich Bock.


----------



## Bu11et (30. März 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über das Cheaten anderer User habe ich entfernt > Offtopic.
> 
> @Bull56
> 
> ...


 
Meine Gebte wurden erhöt 

@Topic:

Mal ne andere Frage: hat jemand von euch mehr als einen Acount bei mycrysis.com? der Acount, auf dem ich mein Limited Edition-Code eingegeben habe funzt nicht in Crysis aber auf mycrysis.com kommischer weise schon . Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus. Ich will das endlich mal freischalten .


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Habs immer noch nicht durchgespielt, bin gerade dort, wo man die Sniper bekommt und Aliens abknallen kann/muss.
Liegt aber eher daran, dass ich im Moment voll auf dem Crysis 1 Trip bin.


----------



## dna111 (30. März 2011)

gutes spiel, mir egal was alle anderen sagen . hab die kampagne in 6 h und 14min durchgespielt. aber ich glaube es wird abgezogen wenn man stirbt. das wird glaub ich so berechnet, dass man die kampagne durch spielt ohne einmal zu sterben. 

Habe weitaus länger gespielt. Die letzten 2 Stunden fand ich richtig gut.


----------



## cortez91 (30. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt ganz durchgezockt und finde das Game im SP eigentlich doch sehr gut. Der Singleplayer macht aber erst ab 1/2 des Spiels wirklich Bock.


 
Ich hab es noch nicht durch, weiß also gar nicht, wo die Hälfte ist  Ich muss jetzt gerade dieses Hargreaves (oder wie auch immer der Typ heißt ) Institut infiltrieren. Kann sein, dass ich schon recht weit bin!
Aber ich fand den Anfang  schon gar nicht so übel. Auch wenn die menschlichen Gegner teilweise schon recht blöd sind. Wenn man aus genügend Entfernung schießt, bewegen die sich teilweise noch nicht mal, auch die umliegenden Kollegen werden nicht alarmiert... dabei wurde doch teilweise in den Tests die KI gelobt...


----------



## Bull56 (30. März 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über das Cheaten anderer User habe ich entfernt > Offtopic.
> 
> @Bull56
> 
> ...



ich bin ja nicht der der dann mit dem offtopic anfängt! wenn ich was von crysis 2 cheats schreibe dann schreibe ich was zum thema-die hater nicht!

@mister

da wird wohl mehr als nur ein patch nötin sein. die server müssten nämlich auch gepatcht werden!

hätten sie doch die spieler ihre eigenen homerver hosten lassen...


----------



## AMD (30. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich bin ja nicht der der dann mit dem offtopic anfängt! wenn ich was von crysis 2 cheats schreibe dann schreibe ich was zum thema-die hater nicht!
> 
> @mister
> 
> ...


 
Naja, Client und Serverupdate sind ja meistens gleich 
Aber das die Leute von zuhause aus noch nicht hosten dürfen ist für mich eine Frechheit! Zumal wenn sie es erlauben immer noch schlecht ist für die Modder Community denn viele lua files zum modden wurden nun in C++ geschrieben und sind damit nicht zugänglich


----------



## phila_delphia (30. März 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Soll ich mir Cryis 2 kaufen ? Eigentlich wollte ich bis zum DX11 Patch
> warten aber irgendwie hätte ich schon Lust es wegen des SP Modus zu kaufen. Soll ich oder nicht


 
Also ich würde es mir holen. Klar ist die Freiheit nicht mit C1 zu vergleichen, aber um so oder so vorzugehen sind die meisten Level immer noch ausreichend.

DX11 wäre (wenn es kommt) dann ein Guter grund noch ein weiteres mal ran zu gehen. So werde ich es (mit einem dann neuen System machen).

Und trotz aller negativen Kritik. Es sieht wirklich nicht so übel aus...

@thysol: Toll, dann hab ich den besseren Teil noch vor mir... Und fand es bisher schon nicht übel.

@dna111: Ja! Es wird nur die reine Spielzeit berechnet.

@AMD: Ein eigenes Game zu hosten wäre wirklich toll gewesen. LAN ist halt einfach klasse! Dass das nicht drin ist finde ich auch sehr schade.

Grüße


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Aber das die Leute von zuhause aus noch nicht hosten dürfen ist für mich eine Frechheit!


 
Zur Not Hamachi an, folgendes in die autoexec rein:



> g_enableInitialLoginScreen = 0


Patch 1.1 installieren und über Console



> connect hamachi ip des hosters


fertig.


----------



## Manoloco (30. März 2011)

Mod?... Ich bin sprachlos
Oh sorry ... IPhone ist hinterhergehangen.. danke für die Ermahnung.


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt den MP mal ein paar Std. gespielt. Macht echt Laune. AAAber, isses normal das ich ein Magazin auf einen Getarnten abfeuere- der dreht sich um und verpaßt mir nen Kopfschuß?
So gehts da ja nur. Aiming und Beschiss verderben den ganzen Spaß. SAUEREI!


----------



## AMD (30. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Zur Not Hamachi an, folgendes in die autoexec rein:
> 
> Patch 1.1 installieren und über Console
> 
> fertig.


 
Hm okay wäre eine Möglichkeit ^^ aber natürlich nicht mit einem dedicated Server zu vergleichen wo dann auch alle joinen können und nicht nur die Hamachi Leute 
Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass Crytek das evtl. wegen dem Leak entfernt hat


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

Gibts nen PCGH Clan? Könnt man ja mal machen. Der C2 MP wärs wert. So mal ganz ohne Beschiss und Cheaterei, das wäre schön...


----------



## nyso (31. März 2011)

Ja gibt es 
[PCGHX] Clanforum


----------



## cortez91 (31. März 2011)

Was hat es denn jetzt eigentlich mit diesem Trupp im Multiplayer auf sich? Ist das sowas wie eine Freundesliste?


----------



## NeRo1987 (31. März 2011)

*Wieder mal ein Update zum DX11-Patch:*

Laut der tschechischen Ausgabe des "eurogamer" soll dieser erst in 2-3 Monaten erscheinen, sie nennen dazu eine 
"vertrauenswürdige" Quelle. Der Patch hat sich verzögert, da Crytek erst November letzten Jahres mit der Realisierung 
einer DX11 Version von Crysis angefangen haben. 

Bitte beachtet, dass dies ein GERÜCHT ist. Meiner Ansicht nach könnte dies aber durchaus realistisch sein, da ja im Sommer auch der Crysis 2 - Sandbox 3 Editor erscheinen soll, somit der DX11 Patch gleich mitgeliefert werden könnte.

Hier die Original-Quelle (bereits übersetzt):

Google Übersetzer

PS.: Wer will kann mich gerne bei Crysis 2 unter dem Namen "elbastiano" adden, würde mich freuen!  
ABER BITTE KEINE CHEATER/HACKER was auch immer..!

Wer Crysis 2 mal in seiner vollen DX9-Grafikpracht erleben will, sollte sich doch dieses Video mal anschauen.. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PYL0n7L-Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. März 2011)

Das stelle ich mir vor wenn ich an Crysis denke...ein himmelweiter Unterschied wie ich finde.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Bitte beachtet, dass dies ein GERÜCHT ist. Meiner Ansicht nach könnte dies aber durchaus realistisch sein, da ja im Sommer auch der Crysis 2 - Sandbox 3 Editor erscheinen soll, somit der DX11 Patch gleich mitgeliefert werden könnte.


 
Möglich wäre es sicherlich, das DX11 zusammen mit dem Editor ausgeliefert wird. 
ich warte sowieso lieber etwas länger, aber dafür kommt auch was ordentliches bei raus.


----------



## Stevii (31. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Möglich wäre es sicherlich, das DX11 zusammen mit dem Editor ausgeliefert wird.
> ich warte sowieso lieber etwas länger, aber dafür kommt auch was ordentliches bei raus.


 
Genau meine meinung.
EA hat Crytek bestimmt druck gemacht bezüglich Veröffentlichung.

Aber naja, ich kann warten und Spiele dann zwar später, aber schöner. 
Den Multiplayer kann man sich ja auch (noch) nicht antun.


----------



## Uziflator (31. März 2011)

Ich weis nich was ihc noch machen soll, hab tierische Grafik Probs mir Crysis 2  


http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/112441854-4.jpg


Probleme hab ich nur mit Crysis 2 , neueste GPU Treiber sind drauf.


----------



## Cionara (31. März 2011)

Mich kotzen im Moment zwei Bugs an. Einmal das einem die Nano-Katalysatoren verloren gehen und *habt ihr das auch das manchmal der Nahkampf-Angriff nicht funktioniert ?* Bin schon so oft gestorben weil beim V-drücken nichts passiert ist. Womit das zusammenhängt weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## dna111 (31. März 2011)

Ja ist mir auch oft passiert.


----------



## phila_delphia (31. März 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> *Wieder mal ein Update zum DX11-Patch:* ...soll dieser erst in 2-3 Monaten erscheinen... PS.: Wer will kann mich gerne bei Crysis 2 unter dem Namen "elbastiano" adden, würde mich freuen!


 
Die PCGH hat Deine Info nun auch als Nachricht (übernommen?). Und obwohl man laut Cry-Tom nichts glauben soll außer es kommt von mycrysis.com (so wie bei den Systemspecs ) bin ich auch der Meinung, dass diese Meldung hinhauen könnte. Schließlich wird gerade Crytek sich nicht die Blöße geben und einen billg DX11 Patch bringen; denn dann wäre das Getöse unabsehbar. Wie Blizzard 23 sagt: Lieber länger warten... - auch wenn ich mich im Stillen frage warum Crytek/mycrysis das dann nicht endlich öffentlich kommunizieren kann.

Ich werde Dich gerne adden wenns Recht ist - allerdings werde ich zuerst vollends den SP durchspielen; denn bis nicht weniger Cheater unterwegs sind (d.h. der Patch da ist), rühre ich den MP nicht an. Da möchte ich mir nicht den Spaß verderben.

Grüße

@Cionara: Ja! Besonders toll, wenn gerade das Magazin leer ist und ich mich mit einer "gekonnten" Nahkampfattacke retten will...


----------



## Sutta (31. März 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Mich kotzen im Moment zwei Bugs an. Einmal das einem die Nano-Katalysatoren verloren gehen und *habt ihr das auch das manchmal der Nahkampf-Angriff nicht funktioniert ?* Bin schon so oft gestorben weil beim V-drücken nichts passiert ist. Womit das zusammenhängt weiß ich aber auch nicht.



Das mit dem Nahkampf hab ich auch schon öfters bemerkt.


----------



## phila_delphia (31. März 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Mich kotzen im Moment zwei Bugs an. Einmal das einem die Nano-Katalysatoren verloren gehen und *habt ihr das auch das manchmal der Nahkampf-Angriff nicht funktioniert ?* Bin schon so oft gestorben weil beim V-drücken nichts passiert ist. Womit das zusammenhängt weiß ich aber auch nicht.


 
Gehen die wirklich verloren oder ist es nur so, dass Du sie nicht mehr hast, wenn Dir vor dem nächsten Speicherpunkt verendest?!

Ich bin mir da noch nicht so sicher. Habe mich nur auch schon manchmal gefragt, warum ich weniger dieser Punkte im Menü habe, als ich dachte, dass ich sie hätte. Aber: Ist ja andererseits auch nicht so, dass man mitten im Eifer des Spiels immer richtig mitzählt...

Ich habe bisher nur bemerkt, dass ich, wenn ich einen Speicherpunkt erreicht habe, jeden beliebigen vorhergehenden Speicherpunkt starten kann und immer noch alle seither erspielten Nanosuiteigenschaften besitze. Auf die Art könnte man in manchen Leveln ganz ordentlich Punkte sammeln (wobei ich mir die Mühe noch nicht gemacht habe).

Grüße


----------



## e$cape (31. März 2011)

Crysis 2 gekauft und musste es ja an der Kasse abholen weil es ja Leere Hüllen sind und also ich das gesehen habe musste ich erstmal lachen was auf dem Umschlag steht.

Directupload.net - Dqf69lfy9.jpg


----------



## Cionara (31. März 2011)

Die gehen wirklich verloren. Gibt es auch etliche Threads im Internet zu, wenn man "Nano catalyst gone" googelt. Ich hatte gestern vor dem beenden ~7000.  Jetzt wieder alle weg. Oft hat man auch negative Nano-Katalysatoren da muss man dann erstmal  fleißig sammeln um überhaupt wieder ins positive zu kommen.



> musste ich erstmal lachen was auf dem Umschlag steht.


Nice 

Grüße


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Die gehen wirklich verloren. Gibt es auch etliche Threads im Internet zu, wenn man "Nano catalyst gone" googelt. Ich hatte gestern vor dem beenden ~7000.  Jetzt wieder alle weg. Oft hat man auch negative Nano-Katalysatoren da muss man dann erstmal  fleißig sammeln um überhaupt wieder ins positive zu kommen.



Hatte ich auch schon. Hab vor kurzem 2 von diesen Aliens platt gemacht, welche jeweils 500 Punkte hinterlassen. Hab beide eingesammelt und hatte immer noch 0 Punkte. Erst beim dritten Gegner kamen wieder Punkte gut geschrieben. War davor auch kurz vor 10.000 und nach Neustart wieder auf 0.


----------



## Alan Asleep (31. März 2011)

Das Nanocatalyst Problem ist längst bekannt. ich denke es kommt spätestens nächste Woche dazu ein Patch (der auch Multiplayerhacker in den Arsch tritt). Ich denke auch das wir am Montag oder Beginn nächster Woche mehr Infos zu DX11 kriegen. Wie schonmal erwähnt, es könnte da gewisse Obligationen geben es nicht zu früh anzukündigen, um Konsolenspieler nicht vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Crytek war tatsächlich between a rock and a hard place.
Die konnten sich quasi aussuchen: Entweder kurzzeitig PC Spieler vergraulen wegen mangelnder Kommunikation und Stammgemeinde verärgern. Oder Konsolenkäufer dumm aussehen lassen indem man frühzeitig von der weit überlegenen PC Version berichtet.
Wenn man die Verkaufszahlen mit 57% Xbox, 28% PS3 und 14% PC so ansieht hat Crytek wohl den echten Becher eines Zimmermanns gewählt. Oder wie ein alter Kreuzritter zu sagen pflegte: Ihre Wahl war weise.

DiCE machts gerade umgekehrt mit BF3. Immer schön das ultra-highend Zeugs auf ner GTX580 zeigen und trotzdem von 3 Plattformen sprechen. Bin ja mal gespannt wie das dann aussehen wird letzten Endes auf den Konsolen oder langsameren PCs. Vielleicht geht deren Strategie ja auch auf ohne jeden Backlash, wer weiss.


----------



## Magicnorris (31. März 2011)

Dass Crytek Konsolenports macht ist ihnen überhaupt nicht zu verübeln. Scheint ja auch ein voller Erfolg zu sein und ich gönne es ihnen auch irgendwie aber wenn man schon Crysis 2 verschiebt um sich Zeit für Qualitätskontrollen zu lassen und das Spiel dann mit solchen nervigen bugs released und nicht einmal Grafikoptionen für den PC anbietet, dann kann irgendwas nicht stimmen.. Habs zu Release gekauft und immernoch nicht gespielt. Auf den Wunderpatch brauch ich aber wohl nicht mehr zu warten.. Mit Downsampling ohne MSAA sieht das ganze sehr gut aus. Werds dann auch endlich mal spielen.. 

..Gleich nach Arrival.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Die konnten sich quasi aussuchen: Entweder kurzzeitig PC Spieler vergraulen wegen mangelnder Kommunikation und Stammgemeinde verärgern. Oder Konsolenkäufer dumm aussehen lassen indem man frühzeitig von der weit überlegenen PC Version berichtet.
> Wenn man die Verkaufszahlen mit 57% Xbox, 28% PS3 und 14% PC so ansieht hat Crytek wohl den echten Becher eines Zimmermanns gewählt. Oder wie ein alter Kreuzritter zu sagen pflegte: Ihre Wahl war weise.



Wirtschaftlich wäre diese Variante natürlich nachvollziehbar, aber man hätte zumindest mehr Informationen geben können, was die PC-Version angeht, und welche Pläne man mit ihr noch hat. Bei einer normalen Bilder- und Videosperre hätte man Konsolenbesitzer auch nicht vergrault.


PS: Das Grafiktool ist nun in Version 1.7 erhältlich.


----------



## Bull56 (31. März 2011)

so langsam macht mir der mp spass 

und die cheatdetection ist auch endlich an 

an der grafik lässt sich arbeiten und rygels texturmod wird hoffentlich auch bald final 

ich verstehe das ziel dieses spielmodi net wo man diese komischen dinger da einsammeln muss (nicht die panzerupgrades)???


----------



## Airblade85 (31. März 2011)

cheater fliegen endlich?? Wurde ja mal zeit...


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (31. März 2011)

Hey Leute!!! Moin

wollte nur mein Feedback zu den Spiel geben!!!! Es ist ein Wahnsinn was Crytek da zusammen gemausert hat!!! GEIL

ob ich ich das Spiel auf Settings - Sehr Hoch spielen könnte, trotzdem spiele ich auf Settings - " Hoch ", um die Grafikkarte zu schonen!!!

Einfach Daumen hoch sieht verdammt geil aus...FULL-HD 1920 x 1200...Damm

mfg


----------



## Bu11et (31. März 2011)

Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich es sehe :nenen:.

@Bull56: Bist du selber auf die Aussage gekommen oder hat da jemand nachgeholfen? Wer soll dir den **** abkaufen . Willst dich hier wichtig machen oder was? Sag das den Leuten per PN omfg .


----------



## AMD (31. März 2011)

MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 Anti-Cheat Update released!

Überzeugt mich aber noch nicht


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (31. März 2011)

@Jefim...Hi Moin

hier, meinst Du mich....mit dein Zittat: Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich es sehe :nenen 

oder ???k.p.

mfg


----------



## Bull56 (31. März 2011)

S.T.R.E.L.O.K. schrieb:


> @Jefim...Hi Moin
> 
> hier, meinst Du mich....mit dein Zittat: Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich es sehe :nenen
> 
> ...


 
jefim hat ein idenditätsproblem-mach dir nichts draus...
meldet gleich warscheinlich weider meinen post ohne zu merken das er gerade offtopic+spam gepostet hat...
wenn du richtig lesen würdest wüsstest du das ich mein zeugs normalerweise nur für mich bastel!
sry jefim-aber ich bin nicht hier im forum um die ganze zeit andere menschen zu kritisieren worin du scheinbar deine aufgabe gefunden hast.
immerhin bin ich dabei immer die neusten news und infos für alle zu crysis 2 zu posten-was dir scheinbar zu anstrengend ist!

B2T:



> ob ich ich das Spiel auf Settings - Sehr Hoch spielen könnte, trotzdem spiele ich auf Settings - " Hoch ", um die Grafikkarte zu schonen!!!



ehhhm-du kannst die sets ohne weiteres auf very high machen ohne das deine graka in die luft geht-wenn du angst hast dreh eben den lüfter auf 100% 

@all

momentan schauen ja viele auf rygel und nach besserer grafik für c2

den post finde ich ganz gut:
3DCenter Forum - Crysis 2 - Tweaks - Seite 26

das lässt darauf hoffen das es mit c2 bald bergauf geht.

__________________________________________________

scheinbar gibts seit den anti-chat maßnahmen einige probleme mit den logins und es wurden einfach willkürlich alle accounts zurückgesetzt die ein hohes level hatten-mit der annahme sie wären cheater



> 31/3 - If you are having problems signing into Crysis 2, you should try using your Crysis 1 login details. If you cannot remember your Crysis 1 username, please visit this page to retrieve it, using your MyCrysis account e-mail address and password.
> 
> If you do not have a Crysis 1 username, this link may still be useful as it provides you with your Crysis 2 username if your account was created successfully.



mir wäre es ja erstmal wichtig das das spiel erstmal vernünftig läuft...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2011)

Mein Crysis 2 hat sich nicht geupdated ... hmmm.


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mein Crysis 2 hat sich nicht geupdated ... hmmm.


 

Es gab nen Patch, bei mir hat sich auch nichts geändert


----------



## nyso (31. März 2011)

Steam hat sich nicht geregt. 
Oder war es nur ein Server-Patch, und kein Clientpatch?

Zumindest auf dem französischen Server, auf dem ich grad war könnte ich schwören, das die zwei besten in beiden Teams geschummelt haben. "Guck - Tot" Eine Salve, gleich in den Kopf, selbst im Panzermodus, selbst wenn man sie von hinten überrascht hat. Und ein Anfänger bin ich ja nun sicher nicht!


----------



## AMD (31. März 2011)

Hab das mal zusammengefasst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/148143-crysis-2-update-1-2-a.html#post2852263

Nur Serverpatches sind bei Crysis relativ ausgeschlossen, da bei Crysis ein MD5 Hash vergleich erfolgt zwischen Client und Server... bei ungleichheit gibt es eig. einen kick!
Dies ist bei 1.1 zwar nicht aktiv aber sollte bei 1.2 stattfinden


----------



## Fettmull (31. März 2011)

Kurze Frage:

Habt ihr auch das Problem bei schnellen Bewegungen, dass das Bild stehen bleibt, wie Standbild im Fernseher und es erst nach 1-2 Sekunden wieder weitergeht.
Dieses Phänomen tritt bei mir meistens auf, wenn ich ranzoome und beim rauszommen bleibt das Bild stehen. Genauso wie bei der Szene, als ich in den Helikopter gebracht werde und dieser anschließend abstürzt, sehe ich nicht die ganze Szene, sondern nur Ausschnitt davon.

Vielleicht kennt jemand dieses Problem...

mfg


----------



## MK9 (1. April 2011)

Fettmull schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Habt ihr auch das Problem bei schnellen Bewegungen, dass das Bild stehen bleibt, wie Standbild im Fernseher und es erst nach 1-2 Sekunden wieder weitergeht.
> Dieses Phänomen tritt bei mir meistens auf, wenn ich ranzoome und beim rauszommen bleibt das Bild stehen. Genauso wie bei der Szene, als ich in den Helikopter gebracht werde und dieser anschließend abstürzt, sehe ich nicht die ganze Szene, sondern nur Ausschnitt davon.
> ...





Hab auch das Problem! Nach einer Weile freeze und dann 5Sek. gehts weiter. Hatte aber auch schon, dass er sich dann komplett aufhängt...

Weiss einer ne Antwort?


----------



## Bull56 (1. April 2011)

auch im multiplayer?


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

@Bull56
Komische Website, für die Du in Deiner Sig Werbung machst. Kommt ganz schön suspekt rüber das Angabot. Ist wie die Masche auf Free-SMS-Seiten und anderen,  wo man laut AGB einen Vertrag abschließt, der selten zu eigenen Gunsten ausgeht.
MfG


----------



## Bull56 (1. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @Bull56
> Komische Website, für die Du in Deiner Sig Werbung machst. Kommt ganz schön suspekt rüber das Angabot. Ist wie die Masche auf Free-SMS-Seiten und anderen,  wo man laut AGB einen Vertrag abschließt, der selten zu eigenen Gunsten ausgeht.
> MfG


 
sry-war ein versehen!

die hyperlink war wohl noch da drin von vorher als ich den text drübergeschriben habe!

ist jetzt jedenfalls draußen!


----------



## Bull56 (1. April 2011)

gibts eigentlich irgendwo playerstats von crysis 2???


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. April 2011)

Media Markt hat die lim. Edition schon um 10€ reduziert.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Media Markt hat die lim. Edition schon um 10€ reduziert.


 
Klar. Das ist normale Marketingstrategie. Wer es unbedingt und sofort wollte (wie ich) der hat es schon (teurer bezahlt). Alle "Ich warte bis es etwas billiger ist-Leute" schlagen nun zu, weil es jetzt schon nen 10er günstiger ist. Bei weniger beliebten Spielen verkauft man vor diesen beiden Wellen die ersten 10.000 für 29.95 damit das Ding hoch in die (hauseigenen) Charts einsteigt und noch mehr leute einen Kaufanreiz haben... (weil es so hoch in den Charts)

Aber nooh was anderes. Hat der (serverseitige?!) Patch schon was bwirkt? Als ich gestern abend noch die "Weltrangliste" angeschaut habe hätte ich immer noch  können - von wegen 3000087 zu 346 Kills... (und das alles in einer Stunde und 20min).

Grüße


----------



## cortez91 (1. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> (und das alles in einer Stunde und 20min).


 
Die Zeit stimmt sowieso nicht, bei mir zeigt der auch völligen Mist an.

Überhaupt spinnen alle Statistiken im Multiplayer. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich jetzt schon 2500XP für "Schalte 200 Feinde mit Kimme und Korn aus" bekommen hab, nachdem ich einen Feind mit dem Reflexvisier umgenietet habe. Und wie viele Punkte ich schon am nächsten Tag wieder verloren hatte. Ich hoffe, das wird schnellstmöglich gefixt!


----------



## mmayr (1. April 2011)

Mir gehen im Singleplayer immer wieder diese Punkte zum Aufrüsten meines Anzuges verloren. Ist zum Kotzen!
Gestern hatte ich noch ca. 10000 Punkte, heute sinds nur mehr 980! Ich hasse diese Scheiss-Spiele schon langsam, die völlig verbuggt auf den Markt kommen!

F@ck!!!!!


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2011)

Das mit den Upgradepunkten ist wirklich lästig. Ich hab einfach solang am Stück gezockt und dann gekauft, bevor ich das Spiel beendet hab.

Den MP rühre ich nicht mehr an, bevor der nicht anständig läuft. Hoch leveln geht ja eh immer sehr schnell.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. April 2011)

Updatepunkte, was ist das? Habe das ganze Game durchgezockt ohne nur einen einzigen von den Dingern zu benutzen.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2011)

mmayr schrieb:


> Mir gehen im Singleplayer immer wieder diese Punkte zum Aufrüsten meines Anzuges verloren. Ist zum Kotzen!
> Gestern hatte ich noch ca. 10000 Punkte, heute sinds nur mehr 980!


 
Habs gestern mal mit einem "Trainer" probiert. Pro Start gehen bis zu 50000 von diesen Nanopunkten verloren... Mehr wird es nicht (reicht ja auch). Insgesamt scheint der Verlust auch davon abzuhängen, wie viele Punkte man im Ganzen hat. Frei nach dem Buch der Bücher: Wem viel anvertraut ist, von dem wird viel gefordert  .

Völlig verbuggt würde ich es trotzdem lange nicht nennen. Ich hatte noch keinen einzigen Absturz (Na ja außer einmal als ich meine gtx285m übertaktet hatte aber da kann C2 ja nichts dafür  )

@ der_Hutmacher: Die meisten Verbesserungen sind auch nicht sooo hilfreich... Wobei ich diese eine schon recht gut finde mit der man länger sprinten kann...

Grüße


----------



## mmayr (1. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gestern mal mit einem "Trainer" probiert. Pro Start gehen bis zu 50000 von diesen Nanopunkten verloren... Mehr wird es nicht (reicht ja auch). Insgesamt scheint der Verlust auch davon abzuhängen, wie viele Punkte man im Ganzen hat. Frei nach dem Buch der Bücher: Wem viel anvertraut ist, von dem wird viel gefordert  .
> 
> Völlig verbuggt würde ich es trotzdem lange nicht nennen. Ich hatte noch keinen einzigen Absturz (Na ja außer einmal als ich meine gtx285m übertaktet hatte aber da kann C2 ja nichts dafür  )
> 
> ...



Nicht verbuggt?
Multiplayer ist ebenso eine Katastrophe!


----------



## Bull56 (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sind meine höchsten scores bis jetzt 

ansonsten bin ich immer so bei ner kdr von 1:1 bis 2:1

so langsam fange ich an die maps zu kennen und das spiel fängt an mir im mp spass zu machen!


----------



## Mister HighSetting (1. April 2011)

sieht verdächtig aus.......


----------



## Bu11et (1. April 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst nen Kecks ?...

@Mister HighSetting: Genau das hatte ich mir auch gedacht. Würde mich bei dem auch granicht wundern. Wir wissen ja mitlerweile alle wie gut er wirklich ist .

Btw.
Hab grad die Kampgane durch und bin doch einwenig positiv überascht. Finde nur schade, dass da nicht wirklich alle Fragen zwischen Teil 1 und 2 beantwortet werden. Allgemein hab ich die Story nicht so wirklich verstehen können. Aber vllt ändert sich alles mit dem letzten Teil .


----------



## Bull56 (1. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Willst nen Kecks ?...
> 
> @Mister HighSetting: Genau das hatte ich mir auch gedacht. Würde mich bei dem auch granicht wundern. Wir wissen ja mitlerweile alle wie gut er wirklich ist .
> 
> ...


 
danke das du so erstaunt bist über meine besten beiden ergebnisse...

welche fragen sind denn für die noch offen zwischen teil 1 und 2?
hmm-solange teil 3 nicht xbox 360 exclusiv wird...


----------



## Bull56 (1. April 2011)

bitte löschen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2011)

Hör mit den Doppelposts und der Cheat-Prahlerei bitte auf.


----------



## Stevii (1. April 2011)

Nix gegen dich Marc, aber meine güte wie oft wollt ihr den noch verwarnen?
Langsam sollte mal was passieren


----------



## nassa (1. April 2011)

echt mal. der geht mir auch voll auf den Sack mit seinem Cheat-Kack. Ihr müsst das genauso handhaben, wie man es mit allen anderen cheatern auch machen müsste. Zack Zack und dann bannen oder Acc löschen oder sonst was.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

OMG, damit auch noch posen, hier in ´nem Gamer-Forum. Fast nur Headshots, sollte sich Falkenauge nennen... 
MfG


----------



## Bu11et (1. April 2011)

Kann mich der Meinung der anderen nur anschließen. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, ob Ihr (Redakteure/Moderatoren) alles mitbekommen habt, aber das ist nicht der erste Thread, denn dieser Kollege hier mit seinem gelaber nervt. Mir persönlich ist er im Bezug auf andere Games schon mal aufgefallen. Und da ihr offensichtlich nicht "alles" mitbekommt, könnt ihr auch unsere Meinung nicht nachvollziehen. Allein ich hab ihm schon unzählige male darauf hingewissen, dass er mit dieser Angeberei sich gefälligst wo anders wichtig machen soll. Auch Pain hat ihn bereits verwarnt (ein anderer Mod auch glaube Pcokerclock war das). 
Ganz erlich: wenn der so seltendämlich ist (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise aber mir platz bald echt der Kragen bei dem Typen ) ist und noch nicht mal die Mahnungen von Mods warnimmt, was gedenkt ihr dann daggen zu tun?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Es ist auch nicht gerade die feine Art hier Leute öffentlich an den Pranger zu stellen, auch wenn sie sich vielleicht nicht richtig verhalten...


----------



## CiSaR (1. April 2011)

Habe nicht den ganzen Thread verfolgt aber etwas von einem Grafik Tool und neuen Rygel Texturen gelesen. Kann da einer vllt mal Links zu geben? Oder noch besser das in den Startpost intigrieren?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Stevii (1. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht gerade die feine Art hier Leute öffentlich an den Pranger zu stellen, auch wenn sie sich vielleicht nicht richtig verhalten...


 
Du kannst bull56 ja mal ganz nett und höflich anschreiben und fragen ob es möglich wäre, dass er es sein lässt. 

Pranger stellen ist nicht nett, sehe ich auch ein, aber es zeigt ja auch nur dass die ein großteil der Community angepi**t ist.
Vielleicht könnten die Mods dann auch einfach mal ne Schraube fester anziehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Dann schickt das den Mods per PN und schreibt es nicht hier in den Thread rein! 
Ist wesentlich einfacher und zudem hat das auch nix mit dem Thema Crysis 2 zu tun.


----------



## Bu11et (1. April 2011)

Jaa tut mir echt sorry eh  . Ich finds auch zum kotzen, dass man wegen sowas ständig off Topic bleibt. Aber der Typ hat eindeutig eine Lektion verdient. Wie gesagt, er hat seine Genialität bereits selber mehrfach preisgegeben und hört immer noch nicht auf. Und wie ich die Lage bis jetzt einschätze, wird er auch nicht damit aufhören . Ist mir rille ob ers nicht begreifen will oder absichtlich macht, um Leute wie mich nur auf die Palme zu bringen. Jedenfalls finde ich nicht in ordnung. Und wies aussieht bin ich da nicht der einzige . 
So viel zu dem Thema!

Versuch jetzt mal @Topic zu bleiben .

€dit: @Stevii: glaub mir das hab ich auch bereits getan aber du siehst ja das es zu nichts bringt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

@CiSaR
Hier mal der link zur Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application .


----------



## CiSaR (1. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @CiSaR
> Hier mal der link zur Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application .


 
Thx


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Nix für, endlich kann man den ganzen Mist abstellen...


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2011)

Ich frage mich, wieso ich im Serverbrowser immer nur eine niedrigste Ping von 109 finde (was schon sehr hoch ist) und im Spiel dann sogar mit einer Ping von ~300 rum laufe.
In der Demo hatte ich noch ne akzeptable Ping von ca. 50.


----------



## nyso (1. April 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, ich mecker auch oft genug über Bull56, aber verdächtig sind die Screens nicht, und da gleich Cheaten unterstellen und Verwarnung androhen, ich weiß ja nicht

Das hier z.B. war eine meiner ersten Runden, natürlich ohne Cheaten
Man kann also auch ohne Cheats alles platt machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeRo1987 (1. April 2011)

Hallo Community, hätte mal eine Frage:

Ein Freund von mir hat sich heute auch Crysis 2 zugelegt, wollte soeben seinen Multiplayer Account erstellen (was auch problemlos ging).
Nur er heißt jetzt anders als er eigentlich im EA Account heißt. 
Ist es bei euch normal dass ihr evtl. "Crysis_Remix" heißt?
Kann man seinen Nickname irgendwo auf der Mycrysis Page abändern?

PS.: Hab heute ein paar Freundschaftsanfragen angenommen, auf "ElBastiano". Könnten diejenigen mir evtl. per PM Bescheid sagen wer sie sind? 

Grüße Nero


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. April 2011)

Crytek hat den Inhalt des ersten DLC für Crysis 2 bekannt gegeben. Der Classic DLC enthält vier Maps aus Crysis und Crysis Wars. Die Maps sind _Steelmill_, _Armada_, _Stranded _und _Excavation_. Außerdem wird eine neue Map enthalten sein. Die neue Map heißt _Park_. Der DLC wird 14,99$ kosten und noch im April für die Xbox 360 erscheinen. Im Mai folgt der DLC für PS3 und PC.

Quelle: Crysis-HQ.com / Crysis-HQ.de - Crysis Community, Warhead, News, Downloads, Wiki, Maps, Levels, Sandbox, Editing, Modding, MOD, Texture, Patch, Wallpaper, Screenshot, Demo, Teamspeak, Server, CrysisHQ, Crysis-HQ


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2011)

@ A.N.D.I.: Danke für die Info! Hat gut geklappt mit dem Aprilscherz 

Zum Thema Cheating: Seit Erscheinen des MP Updates gibt es auch eine Veränderung in der Rangliste:

Momentan führt 50 CryTek_HackEd mit 20.000.000 Kills und ein paar Zerquetschten vor 50 Maximumconsolenport.

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, wäre es fast schon wieder lustig...

Grüße


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> @ A.N.D.I.: Danke für die Info! Hat gut geklappt mit dem Aprilscherz
> 
> Zum Thema Cheating: Seit Erscheinen des MP Updates gibt es auch eine Veränderung in der Rangliste:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist kein Scherz.

Edit: Ich hätte das Ende lesen sollen.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das ist kein Scherz.


 
Dann geh mal Deinem eigenen Link nach 

Grüße


----------



## Mister HighSetting (1. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Crytek hat den Inhalt des ersten DLC für Crysis 2 bekannt gegeben. Der Classic DLC enthält vier Maps aus Crysis und Crysis Wars. Die Maps sind _Steelmill_, _Armada_, _Stranded _und _Excavation_. Außerdem wird eine neue Map enthalten sein. Die neue Map heißt _Park_. Der DLC wird 14,99$ kosten und noch im April für die Xbox 360 erscheinen. Im folgt der DLC für PS3 und PC.
> 
> Quelle: Crysis-HQ.com / Crysis-HQ.de - Crysis Community, Warhead, News, Downloads, Wiki, Maps, Levels, Sandbox, Editing, Modding, MOD, Texture, Patch, Wallpaper, Screenshot, Demo, Teamspeak, Server, CrysisHQ, Crysis-HQ


 
 Das ist übel! Das ist ja genauso schlimm wie beim neuen DLC von Black Ops. Pfui 15 Flocken für 5 Maps 

EDIT: MIST VOLL DRAUF REINGEFALLEN


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2011)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> EDIT: MIST VOLL DRAUF REINGEFALLEN


 
Ich hatte nur Glück weil ich den Link erst geklickt hatte als gerade der April-April Post erschienen war. Ich hab`s natürlich auch erst mal geglaubt... 

Grüße


----------



## Jarafi (1. April 2011)

Weis jemand von euch, wie man Screenshots ohne Waffe im Bild machen kann?
Soweit ich es ausprobiert habe, ist es nicht möglich die Waffe abzulegen  leider.


----------



## Bu11et (1. April 2011)

Kann mal einer den Unwisenden aufklären und mir sagen, ob der Patch jetzt kamm oder nicht? Mein Updater spinnt anscheinend .


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Dann geh mal Deinem eigenen Link nach
> 
> Grüße


 
Ich habe einen Aprilscherz verlinkt ohne zu wissen, dass es ein Aprilscherz ist.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Kann mal einer den Unwisenden aufklären und mir sagen, ob der Patch jetzt kamm oder nicht? Mein Updater spinnt anscheinend .


 
So wie ich das verstanden habe ist das ein serverseitiges Update... Bei mir hats auch nichts runtergeladen.

Aber noch was anderes: Wo liegt den bitte G-Town?!

Grüße


----------



## nyso (1. April 2011)

Soweit ich das jetzt aus den Mycrysis Foren erlesen konnte, gab es noch keinen Patch?

April April oder was?


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2011)

Hab mir das Spiel heute über steam gekauft...nun  mein Problem...wenn ich mich mit meinen mycrysis Account einlogge, will er jedesmal aufs neue den online Key haben...also er speichert den einfach nicht! so, wenn ich dann drin bin..sagt er mir sobald ich auf einen server connecten will das der serial gerade anderweitig verwendet wird!
was´n des?


----------



## tschenneck (1. April 2011)

War die Woche auf Klassenfahrt in GB und hab mir mal die Limited Edition mitgenommen.

Bin positiv überrascht, habe mir die Kampagne nicht so gut und vom Leveldesign nicht so offen vorgestellt. 
Über die Grafik lässt sich halt streiten, aber gerade die Waffen sehen zum anbeißen aus! Und vor allem die Szene als Alcatraz das Tor öffnet und das zerstörte New York in der Sonne schimmert ist sehr beeindruckend.
Aber auf Entfernung wird die Grafik deutlich schlechter (schlechter als bei anderen Spielen), ich habe das Gefühl das da die irgendwie die Tiefenschärfe fehlt. Ich persönlich habe grafisch gesehen auch noch ein bisschen mehr erwartet aber ich bin doch recht zufrieden.

In den Multiplayer werde ich mich noch einspielen müssen, kommt mir zur Zeit alles etwas komisch vor, aber vielleicht legt sich das mit einigen Spielstunden mehr.

Ist aber meiner Meinung nach definitiv 35 Pfund wert.


----------



## Domowoi (1. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber noch was anderes: Wo liegt den bitte G-Town?!
> 
> Grüße


 
Soweit ich weiß ist G-Town die Marke von 50cent??? Im Münchner Raum meint man damit aber meistens Germering.


----------



## Magicnorris (1. April 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Weis jemand von euch, wie man Screenshots ohne Waffe im Bild machen kann?
> Soweit ich es ausprobiert habe, ist es nicht möglich die Waffe abzulegen  leider.


Waffe wechseln und in dem Bruchteil einer Sekunde in dem keine Waffe mehr zu sehen ist schnell Screenshots machen.


----------



## Bu11et (1. April 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Hab mir das Spiel heute über steam gekauft...nun  mein Problem...wenn ich mich mit meinen mycrysis Account einlogge, will er jedesmal aufs neue den online Key haben...also er speichert den einfach nicht! so, wenn ich dann drin bin..sagt er mir sobald ich auf einen server connecten will das der serial gerade anderweitig verwendet wird!
> was´n des?


 
Das ist ein weit verbreitetes Problemm, wovon ich auch betroffen war. Da gibts aber einen leichten Trick, der bei mir gefunzt hat . Unzwar muss du den Key eingeben (im Log In-Bildschirm) und dich ganz normal ins Menü einlogen. Dann gehst du in den Multiplayer und dann wieder zurück (genauere Anweisungen findet man auch auf mycrysis.com). Beim nächsten Start des Games müsste das Problemm mit dem immer wieder Eingeben des Key`s behoben sein.

PS: G-Town ist ne Scheinstadt .

Nee im ernst Gütersloh (NRW) wird gerne so genannt.


----------



## Magicnorris (1. April 2011)

tschenneck schrieb:


> Über die Grafik lässt sich halt streiten, aber gerade die Waffen sehen zum anbeißen aus! Und vor allem die Szene als Alcatraz das Tor öffnet und das zerstörte New York in der Sonne schimmert ist sehr beeindruckend. Aber auf Entfernung wird die Grafik deutlich schlechter (schlechter als bei anderen Spielen), ich habe das Gefühl das da die irgendwie die Tiefenschärfe fehlt.


MSAA aus, SGSSAA an, beste Grafik der Videospielgeschichte (ja, wirklich..) genießen.


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2011)

ja habs nach langem suchen gefunden..frimel mich grade in die grafik optionen rein...also an sich das ist nen witz...müssen tools und was weiß ich nicht gemacht werden damit man gute optik hat...und wenn ich sehe wie viele freaks in kurzer zeit das schaffen ist das für crytek ein armutszeugnis...naja ...das spiel an sich gefällt mir aber bisher echt gut!


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2011)

@ Domowoi & Jefim: Danke für die G-Towns.

Bei mir in der Nähe von Ulm gibts auch ein kleines Dorf, dass von den jungen Leuten so genannt wird. Ist ganz bei mir in der Nähe. Deshalb hab ich gedacht, ich frag mal.

Hab in C2 in der Zwischenzeit die Brücke passiert und muss sagen, dass ich echt beeindruckt bin - ist schon toll gemacht und das, obwohl meine Karte da ganz schwer zu rödeln hatte.

Grüße


----------



## nassa (2. April 2011)

delete


----------



## Magicnorris (2. April 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Weis jemand von euch, wie man Screenshots ohne Waffe im Bild machen kann?
> Soweit ich es ausprobiert habe, ist es nicht möglich die Waffe abzulegen leider.


Hab was gefunden.. r_DrawNearFov = 2 dürfte die Waffe ausblenden.


----------



## joraku (2. April 2011)

Mh, also mit cfg sieht die Grafik meines Befindens hübscher, aber die Kanten verpixelter aus und DS kann ich mit einer GTX 460 vergessen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. April 2011)

Der Multiplayer kann sogar richtig Spaß machen. 
Gestern auf nem französischen Server gelandet: keine Cheater, richtiges Teamplay ohne TS oder so.


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Der Multiplayer kann sogar richtig Spaß machen.
> Gestern auf nem französischen Server gelandet: keine Cheater, richtiges Teamplay ohne TS oder so.


 
Davon bin ich sogar überzeugt! Ich selbst würde endlich gern mal paar Runden anzocken, wenn ich nicht ständig rausfleigen würde .


----------



## phila_delphia (2. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Davon bin ich sogar überzeugt! Ich selbst würde endlich gern mal paar Runden anzocken, wenn ich nicht ständig rausfleigen würde .


 
Liegt es an der Verbindung oder spielst Du mit Config und wirst vielleicht deshalb gekickt? Da stand gestern was in der PCGH Ankündigung. So in der Art: If you get kicked all the time that meáns you are cheating... 

Vielleicht überwachen die ja z.B. die FOV settings. Wäre ja denkbar.

Grüße


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

Hm, ich spiele mit einer cfg und werde nicht gekickt.


----------



## Wombelchen (2. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Liegt es an der Verbindung oder spielst Du mit Config und wirst vielleicht deshalb gekickt? Da stand gestern was in der PCGH Ankündigung. So in der Art: If you get kicked all the time that meáns you are cheating...
> 
> Vielleicht überwachen die ja z.B. die FOV settings. Wäre ja denkbar.
> 
> Grüße




lol die überwachen doch gar nix ausser vielleicht ihre Verkaufszahlen... 
lads die gecrackt runter und zock mit ner erdachten serial... so liest du es in 1000 Foren... 

crytek gehört für mich ans Kreuz genagelt für ihre Ingkompetenz..


----------



## phila_delphia (2. April 2011)

Wombelchen schrieb:


> lol die überwachen doch gar nix ausser vielleicht ihre Verkaufszahlen...


 
Der ist wirklich gut.  Aber ein Versuch war´s wert...

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2011)

Wombelchen schrieb:


> lol die überwachen doch gar nix ausser vielleicht ihre Verkaufszahlen...



Naja ich finds eher traurig aber war . 

Und nein ich habe weder irgendwelche Configs am start, noch irgendwelche Chetas oder sonstiges. Von solchen dingen hab nämlich nicht die leiseste Ahnung.
Aber ichhab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Finde es auch praktisch, dass dafür ein extra Thread verfasst wurde. Aber schlau werd ich trotzdem nicht draus . Keine Plan wie man da was an der Config machen muss. 
Und fals das Problemme bei MP verursachen sollte, verzichte ich lieber drauf. So geil bin ich nun auch nicht auf die bessere Grafik. 
Mir würde es lieber, wenn ich wenigstens mal eine Map zu Ende spielen würde .

Btw.: Hab da noch das Problemm wegen den LE-Code. Kann mich mit dem Acount nicht einlogen. Weiß da einer evtl nen Rat ?


----------



## Bull56 (2. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Davon bin ich sogar überzeugt! Ich selbst würde endlich gern mal paar Runden anzocken, wenn ich nicht ständig rausfleigen würde .


 
deiner lodik zufolge liegts daran das du cheatest...



> 1/4 - _Another small update has been made to our security measures  against cheating, if you're finding yourself kicked from a server and  banned for 1 hour, it is because our system has flagged you as utilizing  an unfair advantage over other players.  To avoid this in future you  should use a default install of Crysis 2._







habe eben ein paar jungs mit der kürzel CRY auf nem offiziellen server gehabt, die haben gut aufgeräumtund nen x22 Cub3s rausgeworfen...

scheinen also doch ab und zu mal durch die server zu gehen...


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2011)

Das du andere als Cheater bezeichnest ist der größte Witz auf Erden .


----------



## Matze211 (2. April 2011)

Trotz der nicht vorhandenen DX11 Implementierung , trotz der kontroversen Meinungen und der vielleicht nicht erfüllten Erwartungen mancher, finde ich das es ein fabelhafter Shooter geworden ist.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Keine Plan wie man da was an der Config machen muss.
> 
> Btw.: Hab da noch das Problemm wegen den LE-Code. Kann mich mit dem Acount nicht einlogen. Weiß da einer evtl nen Rat?


 
Normalerweisse bei mycrysis.com/limitededition einloggen. Den Code eingeben. Dann im P mit den gleichen Daten einloggen. Und eigentlich (aber was heißt das schon) sollte alles funktionieren...

Wegen der Configs. Wenn Du eh auf extreme spielst, brauchst Du das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Sonst kann es aber schon nützlich sein. Eine Config zu erstellen ist wirklich nicht schwer besonders mit dem Advanced Graphic Tool... Ich konnte so alles auf "sehr hoch" lassen und nur die Sichtweite für Objekte hochstellen um das ständige Aufpoppen von Objekten zu vermeiden.

Unter welchem Namen finde ich Dich denn im MP?!

Grüße

@Matze211: Ja! Genau das


----------



## McClaine (2. April 2011)

Kann ich nur kurz, für 10Sek Banrechte haben, liebe Moderation!?
Ich würde sie auch Sinnvoll einsetzen...


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Kann ich nur kurz, für 10Sek Banrechte haben, liebe Moderation!?
> Ich würde sie auch Sinnvoll einsetzen...


 
Um dich selber für diesen OT-Spam zu bannen?


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, dass es seit gestern wirklich weniger Cheater gibt. Aber trotzdem bin ich noch auf welche gestoßen. Hab sie auch aufgenommen und an Crytek geschickt.  Ich finds irgendwie immernoch unfair das die nur zurückgesetzt werden. Permanent Bann wär das einzig richtige bei solchen Idioten. 

YouTube - Benzrex chases cheaters!

Mein Limited Edition Code konnte ich auch noch nicht einlösen. Hab auch schon zwei mal an den Sepport geschrieben, aber nix kam bisher zurück. Also das nächste Spiel von Crytek wird nur aus der Videothek ausgeborgt oder schlimmeres. 10€ umsonst mehr ausgegeben


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

Manche Cheater sind auch nicht sofort zu erkennen. Hab diverse erlebt, die besonders dicke Panzerung hatten, unendlich Stealth, die schneller unterwegs waren etc. Ist alles nicht sofort offensichtlich. Solange daran jetzt aber gearbeitet wird, ist es zumindest ein Hoffnungsschimmer. 

Aber ist halt typisch für Crytek. Crysis 1 war cheaterverseucht, Crysis Wars war cheaterverseucht. Ich war mir sicher das es in Crysis 2 das gleiche wird und nicht so viel erwartet. Ich bleibe erstmal bei BC2, da gibts nur wenige Cheater, und auch die werden schnell von PB gekickt. So muss das sein


----------



## phila_delphia (2. April 2011)

Ich habe gerade versucht die pcgh-Clan-Leute in meine MP Liste zu übernehmen... Freunde gefunden... Wartet auf Bestätigung...

Soweit so gut, aber sobald ich neu starte ist die Freundesliste leer. Ist das normal sonlage ich noch keine Bestätigung bekommen habe oder wie oder was?!?

Grüße


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

Jap, glaube schon.


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2011)

Bei mir ist das so:

Alsi die MP-Demo rauskamm, konnte ich ums verrecken kein acount erstellen . Irgendwann hats doch funktioniert (heiße dann J.Z.). Problemm bei der ganzen Sache war, dass ich mich zwar auf mycrysis.com einlogen konnte, aber nicht im Game. Also hat mir ein User ausm Forum einen Acount bei mycrysis.com gemacht (bvllet). Und mit dem konnte ich komischer weise die Demo spielen. Genau das selbe trit jetzt bei der Vollversion auf! Ich kann mich zwar auf mycysis.com mit dem "J.Z." Acount einlogen aber im Game nicht . Dummerweise hab ich den LE-Code für den J.Z. Acount eingelöst . Und da ich mich mit diesem nicht im MP einlogen kann, krieg ich meine Bonusinhalte nicht .
Der "bvllet" Acount läuft einwandfrei. Nur halt, dass ich immer nach paar Minuten rausfliege, weil da steht die Verbindung zu den Spielern wurde unterbrochen und ich werden deswegen automatisch ausgelogt .
So sehr ich den MP dadeln will, aber so ist es unspielbar da ich nicht mal bis zum Level 2 komme. Und wenn, flieg ich raus und der Ganze Fortschritt geht verloren .


----------



## Jiminey (2. April 2011)

Hi, kann mir jemand verraten was man tun muss damit sich C2 endlich mal den cd code merkt und ich ihn nicht jedesmal neu eingeben muss bevor ich mal ne runde online spielen kann?

Danke


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

So ähnlich war das bei mir auch. Nur das ich bei der Demo irgendwann total verzweifelt irgendeine Emailadresse genommen hab und schwups, es ging.
Bei der Vollversion hab ich meine alte Emailadresse versucht und mit der hab ich wohl damals Crysis 1 angemeldet. Dafür hat der Account anscheint kein eigenen Benutzernamen gehabt und darum renne ich jetzt im Spiel immer mit meiner Emailadresse als Namen rum. 

Das mit der Seriennummer hab ich auch gehabt. Nach ca. 24Stunden nach der Anmeldung war das Problem von alleine behoben. Wie lange ist das bei dir schon?


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2011)

Jiminey schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jemand verraten was man tun muss damit sich C2 endlich mal den cd code merkt und ich ihn nicht jedesmal neu eingeben muss bevor ich mal ne runde online spielen kann?
> 
> Danke


 
Wenn du ein paar Seiten zurück blätterst, hat bereits jemand diese Frage gestellt gehabt. Hab auch die Lösung dazu geschrieben. Ansonsten findest du bei mycrysis.com auch die Anleitung dazu.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. April 2011)

@Jefim: Hört sich nicht gut an. Vielleicht liegt es an dem in mycrysis erstellten account, dass Du da immer raus fliegst?! Aber ich nehme mal an, vom support hast Du noch keine Antwort bekommen?! Hast Du schon mal versucht Dich mit Deinen C1 Daten anzumelden (auch ein Tipp vom Support).

@Jiminey: Für mich hat es damit geklappt die account-Daten ganz neu einzugeben, das Häckchen bei Merken nochmal neu zu setzen (aus und wieder an schalten) und mich dann auf einem EA fremden Server anzumelden, dort einem Spiel beizutreten, mich wieder abzumelden (dann werden die Daten aktualisiert) und dann sollte es gehen...

@D4n1el: Dann kann Dir jeder schreiben, wie gut du gespielt hast... 

Fast vergessen: Hab gerade den SP durch. Ist schon nicht schlecht gemacht und sooo offen fand ich das Ende nun auch nicht - obwohl natürlich Platz genug für Teil 3 bleibt... Ist halt wie bei Starwars... Oder Alien(s)... Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel..

Grüße


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

Crysis ist eine Triologie, das ein Teil 3 kommt also Fakt


----------



## phila_delphia (2. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Crysis ist eine Triologie, das ein Teil 3 kommt also Fakt


 
Der O-Ton war, dass C3 kommt, wenn genügend Einheiten von C2 abgesetzt werden. Momentan bedeutet das, dass C3 mit Sicherheit nur auf der XboX erscheint 

Nur Spaß! Ich freu mich sehr wenns weiter geht!

Grüße


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

Crysis war von Anfang an als Trilogie geplant Da hieß es nie, dass das an Verkaufszahlen gekoppelt ist.


----------



## Jiminey (2. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Wenn du ein paar Seiten zurück blätterst, hat bereits jemand diese Frage gestellt gehabt. Hab auch die Lösung dazu geschrieben. Ansonsten findest du bei mycrysis.com auch die Anleitung dazu.


 

Ich habe die letzten 15 Seiten durchgeschaut aber nichts gefunden. 

Ist aber auch egal habe den Multiplayer jetzt schon ne weile gespielt und ganz ehrlich das hat mir gereicht.


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Trotzalledem ist es nicht mehr akzeptabel was sich die Spielehersteller erlauben! Nur hier fällt es wieder extrem auf. Es kann nicht sein, dass die ein halb fertiges Spiel auf den Markt schmeißen und ich mir bei der Kundenhotline anhören kann "Das Spiel ist ja auch erst seit einer Woche draußen".  Jetzt stellt euch mal vor das wäre überall so. Ihr geht zu Ikea und kauft ein Schrank der sich "Maria 1" nennt und beim zusammenbauen merkt ihr, da fehlt aber noch einiges. Ihr ruft jetzt da an und die sagen dann sowas wie "Wir arbeiten dran, bald kommt Maria 1.1 mit den fehlenden Schrauben" Beides ist in mein Augen ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ob Schrank oder Spiel und darum sind solche aussagen nicht mehr hinnehmbar!!! Ich werd auch mal in Erfahrung bringen wie der Verbraucherschutz zu sowas steht. Weil ich wurde um meine 10€ gebracht. 10€ hin oder her, mir gehts ums Prinzip! Selbst wenn ich irgendwann das nachgereicht bekomme, ich bin schon fast Rang 50 und brauch es nicht mehr. Das einzige intressante wär daran noch das Platin-Dog Tag aber den Rest kann ich mir schenken.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Crysis war von Anfang an als Trilogie geplant Da hieß es nie, dass das an Verkaufszahlen gekoppelt ist.


 
"In einem Interview mit der Webseite CVG hat Cevat Yerli von Crytek, ... auch ein wenig über ein mögliches Crysis 3 gesprochen. Er meinte, dass sie gerne einen Nachfolger machen würden, allerdings hinge das vom Erfolg von Crysis 2 ab. Sie hätten aber schon Pläne, wie die Story eines möglichen dritten Teils aussehen soll."

Quelle: Crysis 3 - Story steht fest - News bei GameStar.de

Du hast recht (und es ist auch bekannt) das Crysis als Trilogie geplant ist. Nur scheint es eben so zu sein, dass die Verkaufszahlen auch wichtig sind. Aber wie gesagt: Wird schon werden. Und: ich freu mich drauf!

Grüße

@D4n1el: Maria 1.1!!! Haha, der ist gut (zum selbst downloaden vom Hochregal vielleicht!).


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2011)

wenn es vorkommen sollte das dir bei einem IKEA Regal was feht kannst du es ohne viel Worte umtauschen. Kassenzettel vorlegen und Problem schildern und schon bekommst du ein neues  

Da is der Kunde noch König


----------



## nassa (2. April 2011)

im Gegensatz zum Schrank kaufst du aber keine richtige Ware bzw. einen Gegenstand sondern nur die Lizens das Spiel nutzen zu dürfen.


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Die Lizens bzw die Seriennummer ist ja nur ein Nachweis das dis Spiel MIR gehört. Ich hab es gekauft, damit ICH damit spielen kann und nicht damit die es mir erlauben. Oder willste mir erzählen das wenn ich mir ein Brettspiel kaufe, dass ich mir damit auch nur die Erlaubnis vom Hersteller erworben hab? Das hätten die vielleicht gerne! Ich erwarte wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe, das ich es auch sofort und uneingeschränkt nutzen kann. Vorallem das ich meine Extras sofort bekomme, die mir angeblich ein Vorteil verschafen wenn ich es vorbestelle. Den genau so war es auch angepriesen bei AMAZON und auch auf der Crytek Seite. Was hats mir gebracht, außer das ich wahrscheinlich nie mehr ein Spiel vorbestellen werde? Nix, nur das Crytek sich 10€ für nichts und wieder nichts erschlichen haben.

Ich hab zb vor kurzen bei der RIFT Beta teilgenommen und da bin ich von vielen Fehlern ausgegang. Aber sehr überraschenderweise waren da kaum welche. Weil es noch Hersteller gibt die Wert auf sowas legen. Aber vielleicht wär das ja die perfekte Lösung für Crysis 2. Sie machen es wie die Spiele von Zynga auf Facebook (Cityville, Farmville,...) und schreiben einfach dauerhaft "Beta" dahinter, damit sich keiner beschweren kann.


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2011)

Jiminey schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten 15 Seiten durchgeschaut aber nichts gefunden.
> 
> Ist aber auch egal habe den Multiplayer jetzt schon ne weile gespielt und ganz ehrlich das hat mir gereicht.


 
Wenn du auf die Seite 391 gehst und meinen Post genauer durchlist, fählt dir da vllt was auf .

@phila_delphia: dia Daten von Crysis Wars weiß ich garnicht mehr . Eigentlich spielt das auch keine Rolle. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mich auf mycrysis damit einlogen kann, aber im Spiel nicht ? Tja und so lange ich ständig rausfliege sehe ich kein Grund, warum ich mir da großartig weiter mühe geben soll. Und ja ich habe mich an den Support an auf Page gewendet und wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, gibts keine Antwort. Warscheinlich werden dir wegen ihren ach so tollen Spiel dermaßen zu gespammt, dass die garnicht hinterher kommen alle Fragen zu beantworten. 

@D4n1el: Bin absolut deiner Meinung! Genau so sehe ich das Ganze nämlich auch. Eine Unverschämtheit sowas auf den Markt zu bringen und sich selbst lobend noch Wertung von über 90% zugeben, bevor das Game überhaupt draußen war. Aber das, was mich am meisten aufregt (und ich weiß ichhabs schon öfter erwähnt) ist, dass die Entwickler/Publisher sich so aufführen, als ob das das normalste auf der Welt wäre, dass ein Game, was heut zu Tage rauskommt verbugt oder unfertig ist (siehe die Antwort beim Callcenter ... von wegen "nur" eine Woche ). Das sich sowas langsam zum Standard etabliert will einfach nicht mein Kopf reingehen . Und das einzige, was wir dagegen machen können ist einfach die Verweigerung, was ich aber nicht möchte . Den letzt endlich macht (sollte) zocken Spaß machen und unterhalten. Aber so nicht.. so macht man sich bestimmt keine Fans und Vorbesteller schon mal garnicht .


----------



## phila_delphia (2. April 2011)

@Jefim: Doch Du kannst Dich mit den C1 Daten einloggen - sagt zumindest der Support. Aber im Grunde ist es wirklich arg; denn dass sich das rum spricht ist ja klar (Maria 1.1 cool).

Grüße


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Ich wette es wird nix bringen, aber wie gesagt, ich werd mal Montag oder so beim Verbraucherschutz anrufen und mich Informieren ob die sowas überhaupt machen dürfen. Ist ja im Grunde Geld was die sich erschlichen haben für Leistungen die sie bisher nicht erbracht haben. Aber genau das was du meintest kotzt mich auch total an. Das die Entwickler/Publisher in dem Sinne unantastbar sind bzw sich so geben. Selbst EA oder besser gesagt die Clowns bei der Hotline sind nicht viel besser. Die verweisen mich auf die www.mycrysis.com/support weiter, wo ich schon zwei mal hingeschrieben und bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen hab. Also reg ich mich natürlich auf und frag bei wem ich mir sonst hilfe holen soll und von 3 anrufen wurde zwei mal einfach aufgelegt.  Dabei wird noch ganz groß angesagt "wir nehmen ihr Gespräch vielleicht für Qualitätsverbesserungen auf" Genau so wie da die Hotline funktioniert, so denkt EA wohl können sie mit ihren Kunden umgehn.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. April 2011)

Du glaubst doch nicht das dir das was bringt


----------



## Demcy (2. April 2011)

Ich muss sagen das ich wirklich schwer ENTTÄUSCHT bin Crysis2.

Ich war wohl einer der wenigen der dem ersten Teil echt viel abgewinnen konnte. 
Mir gefiel eigentlich alles am ersten Teil. 
-Der Dschungel
-Die KI
-Die Physik
-Die Story (abgedroschen aber es passte zum Game)
-Open World
-Bedienung Nanosuit
-Protagonisten

Alles samt super.

Warhead ... Naja Schwamm drüber aber immer noch besser als Teil 2!

Was mir an Teil 2 nicht schmeckt ist folgendes:

-New  York? Mir hängt die sch**** Stadt zum Hals raus! Warum nicht Berlin  wenn es   schon in einer City sein muss oder Bankog oder Sydney? Immer  im ka** Ammi-Land im Big Apple BÄÄHHHH.
- Warum sind die Ailiens ROT? C1+Warhead waren sie doch Blau!??!
- Viel zu wenig Tageslicht 
- Was ist mit Nomad was ist mit Phsyco? Wer zu Geier ist dieser Alcatraz? 
-  Der Nanosuit ist eh schon übertrieben aber er gehört halt zu Crysis wie  das gelbe zum Ei! Aber Ailiengene und laber Rhabarber und Prophet lebt  im Anzug weiter Alcatraz ist weg vom Fenster??? Einfach übelst  lächerlich!
- Die ganze Story ist einfach nur völlig am eigentlichen Spiel vorbei orientiert.

Die schlimmere "Fortsetzung" war nur Far Cry 2

Gruß Demcy


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Wenn die das auch nicht für gut heißen, dann werden die sich das bestimmt mal genauer anschauen. Aber wirklich was erhoffen tue ich mir nicht. Mir ist auch klar das ich die 10€ nie wieder sehn werde. Aber vielleicht gibts da ja ein der sowas auch für Verarsche hält und man bringt ein klein Stein ins rollen. Wie auch immer, irgendwann muss man mal Flagge zeigen und dieser Punkt ist bei mir jetzt erreicht.


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2011)

Mich würde ja mal interissieren, was die Redakteure von PCGH/PCGames dazu sagen. Ich mein wir als Verbraucher können einzeln eh nichts bewirken. Aber so ein Themenabend mit Crytek wär jetzt ganz gut angesagt . Wobei Sie wohl kaum die Eier hätten sich einer Comunity zu stellen. Die könnten dann sich einiges anhören . Stadessen verstecken die sich leiber hinter Twitter etc. Nachrichten "ein Patch wäre im Gange bla bla" oder "wir tun unser möglichstes bla bla bla". Und dann  am Telefon einfach auflegen . Ich bin sowas von auf 180, wenn ich mir sowas durchlesse ne. 
Das ist sowas von unprofesionel was die sich hier leisten ne. Hätten dies von Anfang an richtig gemacht, dann wäre Crysis mit sicherheit noch atraktiver geworden. Wirklich schade um das Game . Von den paar Minuten, die ich im MP mitbekommehat das Spiel riesen Potenziel, was Gameplay und Taktik angeht .

€dit: D4n1el ich bin dabei . Mir wäre nichts lieber, als den "Stein" zum rollen zu bringen. Denn wenn wir nichts tun und nur unser geflame  nur hier im Forum verbreiten, wird sich an der Tatsache auch in der Zukunft nichts ändern und die werden weiter unfertige Produkte auf dem Markt bringen um uns das Geld aus der Tsche zu ziehen.

Time 4 Revolution


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

@D4n1el: Du kaufst nicht das Spiel, du erwirbst lediglich die Erlaubnis, das Spiel zu spielen. 
Oder denkst du, nur weil du ein Microsoft-Programm kaufst, gehört dir gleich das Programm? Oder wenn du eine DVD kaufst, der Film? Streng genommen noch nichtmal die DVD, der Inhalt schon gar nicht. Du erwirbst nur die Erlaubnis, die DVD abzuspielen und den Film zu sehen. Mehr nicht.

Du solltest ab und zu mal die Eula lesen


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Das mit dem DX11 Patch ist ja eh so eine Sache. "Wir haben nie ein bestätigt" Ich bin mir auch ganz sicher das die es nie dementiert haben. Fast zwei Jahre lang wurde davon geredet und immer wieder wurde DX11 erwähnt. Da hätten die doch gleich sagen können das es nicht dabei sein wird. Nööö warum auch. Die SPD würde jetzt sagen, die von Crytek (Merkel) haben die dicken Deals mit Nvidia (Atomenergiekonzerne) gemacht um den Verkauf der passenden Hardware (teuren Strom) zu sichern. So oder so, sie haben es bewusst bis nach dem Release für sich behalten und jetzt soll die mal nicht so tun als wären alle andern schuld die darüber "spekuliert" haben. Weil wenn im Spiel Nvidia im Intro abgespielt wird, kann man ja wohl erwarten das die Informationen von den zumindest richtig sind und die haben ja Werbung sogar dafür gemacht. Dazu kommt noch, dass eine Woche vor Release auf der Seite List of games with DirectX 11 support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia auch Crysis 2 gelistet war. Pünktlich zum verkauf wurde es erst dort entfernt. Das alles kommt mir wie ein abgekartetes Spiel von den vor.


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Es gehört ja in dem Sinne trotzdem mir. Das ich über die Rechte nicht verfüge ist klar. Aber trotzdem hab ich mir eine Kopie davon gekauft die jetzt in mein Besitz ist. Da können die auch jetzt nicht ohne Grund ankommen und mir das wieder wegnehmen. So meine ich das. Der Schrank war auch ein blödes aber lustiges Beispiel ^^ 
Es verhält sich da wie bei eim Buch. Das Buch gehört auch mir wenn ich es kaufe. Aber ich darf nicht mit dem Inhalt rumhantiern, weiter verkaufen, veröffentlichen,....
Das ist aber was anderes als das was ich meine.

@Jefim Mich intressiert es ja in erster Linie was die vom Verbraucherschutz drüber denken. Vielleicht haben die ja auch vernünftige Begründung für ihr Verhalten. Was mich aber sehr wundern würde. Aber gern würde ich mich bei so einer Aktion beteiligen. Kannst ja hier ein Thread auf machen um mehr Leute zu sammeln die so denken. Ich bin hier neu und kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Wär aber ganz intressant mal zu sehn wie viele noch so denken und sich das auch nicht mehr gefallen lassen möchten. Dann rufen alle "Die schlamperei muss weg!" wie vor knapp 20 Jahren


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2011)

Demcy schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das ich wirklich schwer ENTTÄUSCHT bin Crysis2.
> 
> Ich war wohl einer der wenigen der dem ersten Teil echt viel abgewinnen konnte.
> Mir gefiel eigentlich alles am ersten Teil.
> ...


 
Story-Details in diesem Thread bitte spoilern, danke!



Spoiler




Wieso Berlin? Was gibts in Berlin schon zu sehen? 
Entweder haben sich die Ceph in New York anders entwickelt als auf Ling-Shan, oder sie haben sich technisch und biologisch verändert, um die Menschen zu vernichten, mit ihrer alten Technik und ihrem alten Aussehen haben sie ja nicht mehr viel reißen können gegen Ende von Teil 1.
Schwachsinn
Alcatraz ist, wie du zu Beginn des Spiels sicher gemerkt hast, ein Mitglied einer Spezial-Einheit die nach New York bestellt wurde
Das nennt man S C I E N C E - F I C T I O N, nicht "Möglichst-Realistisch-und denkbar-fiction"
Schwachsinn


----------



## Domowoi (2. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Du solltest ab und zu mal die Eula lesen


 
Wenn in der EULA steht, dass mir der Datenträger nicht gehört wenn ich ihn kaufe ist die EULA ungültig. Ich kann auch nicht Wurst verkaufen und sagen: "Ach ja dir gehört nur die Plastiktüte!"


----------



## hfb (2. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Die Lizens bzw die Seriennummer ist ja nur ein Nachweis das dis Spiel MIR gehört. Ich hab es gekauft, damit ICH damit spielen kann und nicht damit die es mir erlauben. Oder willste mir erzählen das wenn ich mir ein Brettspiel kaufe, dass ich mir damit auch nur die Erlaubnis vom Hersteller erworben hab? Das hätten die vielleicht gerne! Ich erwarte wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe, das ich es auch sofort und uneingeschränkt nutzen kann.


 


D4n1el schrieb:


> Es gehört ja in dem Sinne trotzdem mir. Das ich über die Rechte nicht verfüge ist klar. Aber trotzdem hab ich mir eine Kopie davon gekauft die jetzt in mein Besitz ist. Da können die auch jetzt nicht ohne Grund ankommen und mir das wieder wegnehmen.


 
Nein, falsch, nicht vergleichbar, nein, nein, ja, doch.

Also: Du kaufst ja keine reale Ware, sondern mietest nur ein Nutzungsrecht. Das Brettspiel ist eine reale Ware, die gehört dir. Die DVD ist zwar real, aber nicht die Ware, sondern nur ein Medium. Die Ware ist das Nutzungsrecht.
Sie können dir die DVD nicht wegnehmen, aber sie können dir die Nutzung der DVD verbieten.
Alles klar? Ich weiss, das ist für manche nicht einfach zu kapieren, aber es ist nun mal so. Glaube es oder frag deinen Anwalt, damit er dir das gleiche sagt. 
Ich sage übrigens nicht, dass ich das so gut finde.


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> @Jefim Mich intressiert es ja in erster Linie was die vom Verbraucherschutz drüber denken. Vielleicht haben die ja auch vernünftige Begründung für ihr Verhalten. Was mich aber sehr wundern würde. Aber gern würde ich mich bei so einer Aktion beteiligen. Kannst ja hier ein Thread auf machen um mehr Leute zu sammeln die so denken. Ich bin hier neu und kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Wär aber ganz intressant mal zu sehn wie viele noch so denken und sich das auch nicht mehr gefallen lassen möchten. Dann rufen alle "Die schlamperei muss weg!" wie vor knapp 20 Jahren


 
Die Idee mit dem thread hatte ich zwar bereits aber um erlich zu sein bin ich kein Freund von solchen veranstaltungen. Mal abgesehem davon, dass das Unterforum bereits mit Crysis 2 Thread verseucht ist , bringt das sicherlich kaum was, da nicht alle von den gennanten Problemmen betroffen sind. So wie ich das hier sehe können die meisten sogar Problemmlos spielen. 
Außerdehm hat es schon mal jemand hier mit einem Boykotthread versucht . Und wie nicht anders zu erwarten war dessen Erfolg eher ernüchternd (wenn ich mich nicht irre, gings es um home Front).
Naja was ihre Gründe für so einen missen Support sind geht mir am aller wärtesten vorbei . Auf mails nicht zu antworten und  dann noch bei Anrufen einfach auflegen . Sorry für sowas hab ich nicht das geringste Verständnis... ganz egal was die sich für Gründe ausdenken. 
Ich wollte mich ja eher an die Redakteure widmen, Crytek/EA/Support/whatt ever sich wohl kaum erlauben würden mit ihnen so umzugehen, wie die das offensichtlich mit den erlich Käufern wie uns tun. 
Die Verkaufszahlen wundern mich nach der Demvorstellung nicht im geringsten. Selbst Schuld, wer so ein Minderwärtiges (damit meine Ich nur den Zustand am Releaseday) Spiel als "Endprodukt" bezeichnen, hats nicht anders verdient . Mag sein das die Leak-Version auch ihren Anteil dazu beigetragen hat aber wem kümmerts noch. 
Ich fühl mich für das bisher gebotene sowas von verascht. Die nächste vorbestellung bei EA-Games wird noch lange auf sich warten lassen.

PS: Nur als Tipp am Rande: versuch doppelposts zu vermeiden ^^


----------



## hfb (2. April 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Wenn in der EULA steht, dass mir der Datenträger nicht gehört wenn ich ihn kaufe ist die EULA ungültig. Ich kann auch nicht Wurst verkaufen und sagen: "Ach ja dir gehört nur die Plastiktüte!"


 
Und noch mal langsam zum Mitdenken:
Der Datenträger gehört natürlich dir. Aber er hat keine Bedeutung. Der Besitz des Datenträgers bedeutet NICHT, dass
du die darauf enthaltene Software benutzen darfst. Um die darauf enthaltene Software zu nutzen musst du das Nutzungsrecht kaufen oder mieten. Und das wird in der Eula geregelt, leider völlig legal und wirksam.


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Ja gut, aber Crysis 2 hat keine EULA : Electronic Arts Online Disclosures for PC Games


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

Doch



Spoiler



LIMITED LICENSE AGREEMENT for the use of the software game CRYSIS 2 ("CRYSIS")

1. Subject of the Agreement

This limited license agreement for the use of the computer game CRYSIS (this "Agreement") is entered into between Crytek GmbH ("CRYTEK") and you, the end-user (the "Licensee" or "You").
The Agreement is made effective beginning on the date on which you, the Licensee, first download, install, load or otherwise use CRYSIS. 

By downloading, installing, loading or otherwise using CRYSIS you, the Licensee, agree to all terms and conditions of this Agreement or in the accompanying documentation. You should read this Agreement carefully before downloading, installing, loading or otherwise using CRYSIS. If you do not agree with the terms and conditions set forth in this Agreement you are not authorized to use CRYSIS.

2. Grant of Limited License

Subject to your agreement to, and full compliance with, the terms and provisions of this Agreement, CRYTEK hereby grants to Licensee a limited, personal, non-transferable and non-exclusive right (the "License") during the Term, as defined below, to use CRYSIS in accordance with the instructions provided in the manual or on the packaging of CRYSIS

3.    Technical Protection Measures. 
This Software uses Solidshield digital rights management technology.  This Solidshield technology does not require a separate installation.  For more information about Solidshield, visit Solidshield | Advanced security solutions.  An Internet connection is required to authenticate the Software and verify your license (“Online Authentication”) using the serial code enclosed with the Software.  CRYTEK reserves the right to validate your license through subsequent Online Authentications.  If CRYTEK determines your license is not valid, you may not be able to use the Software.  CRYTEK does not recommend that you attempt to disable  Solidshield.  If you disable or otherwise tamper with the technical protection measures, the Software may not function properly and you will have materially breached this License.  
Each computer must be authorized before you can play the game.  Authorization automatically occurs after authentication and license validation by CRYTEK (i.e., Online Authentication), described above.  The first end user of this License may authorize up to five machines on which s/he may play the offline features of this game at any one time.  Access to online features and/or services is addressed in Section 1.C, below.  When you install the Software on a machine, the machine is automatically authorized (provided you have authorizations available).  When you uninstall the Software from a machine, that machine is automatically de-authorized.  You may manage your authorizations yourself by following the de-authorization instructions found at EA Game Authorization Management Tool.  An Internet connection is required for de-authorization.  Upon uninstallation of the Software and successful machine deauthorization, the Solidshield technology associated with this Software will be removed from your machine.

4. Intellectual Property Rights

CRYSIS and all copyrights, trademarks, and all other intellectual property rights related thereto are owned by CRYTEK (or its licensors, as applicable) and are protected by German and international copyright law and other applicable law. Licensee shall have no ownership or intellectual property rights in or to CRYSIS, including, without limitation, all copyrights related thereto.

5. Reservation of Rights

CRYTEK (or its licensors, as applicable) expressly reserves all rights not granted in this Agreement. You are not receiving any right or license hereunder to copy, distribute, publicly perform, display or make any other use of the CRYSIS, or any element thereof, or the trademarks CRYTEK, CRYSIS, CRYENGINE, FARCRY or any other trademark of CRYTEK or any other company.

6. Software Use Restrictions

Any use by Licensee of CRYSIS not expressly permitted in Section 2 above is expressly prohibited and any such unauthorized use shall constitute a material breach of this Agreement by Licensee.

This prohibition includes (but is not limited to):

- to copy, reproduce, manufacture or distribute (free of charge or otherwise) CRYSIS, in whole or in part, in any media;
- to transfer, sell, sublicense or lease any rights in and to CRYSIS to third parties;
- to use CRYSIS contrary to morality or applicable law; 
- to modify CRYSIS or create any derived work (except as pursuant to the SANDBOX 2 EDITOR for CRYSIS or MOD SDK for Crysis Agreements)
- decompile, reverse engineer or disassemble CRYSIS.

Licensee shall not alter or remove any legal notices, such as trademark and copyright notices, affixed by CRYTEK on or within CRYSIS.

7. Term and Termination

The term of this Agreement and the license granted herein begin on the date on which you first download, install, load or otherwise use CRYSIS and shall expire, without notice to you or any other notice, when CRYSIS is removed from the market. 

Licensor may revoke or terminate this License at any time, for any reason or no reason, in its sole discretion. Notwithstanding anything to the contrary herein this Agreement and the License granted to you herein shall immediately terminate, without the requirement of any notice from CRYTEK to Licensee, upon Licensee's failure to comply with or breach of any term or provision of this Agreement.

Upon the termination or expiration of this Agreement, any and all rights of Licensee hereunder shall terminate without prejudice to any rights or claims Licensee shall have no right to use CRYSIS in any manner. Licensee shall immediately destroy all copies of CRYSIS in its possession, custody or control, and all rights granted hereunder shall revert, without notice, to and be vested in CRYTEK.

Termination or expiration of this Agreement shall not create any liability against CRYTEK and shall not relieve Licensee from any liability which arises prior to termination or expiration.

8. Exclusion and Limitation of Liability

As the License granted to the Licensee under this Agreement is a free-of-charge-license CRYTEK's (and its licensors’, as applicable) liability is excluded and limited to the largest extent legally possible.

CRYTEK INDEMNIFICATION DISCLAIMER. IN NO EVENT SHALL CRYTEK (AND/OR ITS LICENSORS, AS APPLICABLE) BE LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES, BE THEY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, OR DAMAGES FOR LOSS OF PROFITS, REVENUE, DATA OR USE, INCURRED BY LICENSEE OR ANY THIRD PARTY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION IN CONTRACT OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE) OR OTHERWISE, EVEN IF CRYTEK (AND/OR ITS LICENSORS, AS APPLICABLE) HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. 

9. Disclaimer of Warranties

CRYTEK (and its licensors, as applicable) provides CRYSIS to the Licensee "as is" and without warranty of any kind, express, statutory, implied, or otherwise, including without limitation any warranty of merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose or non-infringement. CRYTEK (and its licensors, as applicable) does not warrant that CRYSIS or the operation thereof will be free of error or that CRYSIS will meet special requirements of the Licensee. No oral or written information or advice given to the Licensee by CRYTEK (and its licensors, as applicable) and/or any CRYTEK employee, representative or distributor will create a warranty for CRYSIS, and the Licensee may not rely on any such information or advice.

10. Support

CRYTEK will not provide any support for CRYSIS. Please do not call or send email to CRYTEK regarding CRYSIS, as Crytek will not be able to respond or answer these inquiries.

11. Licensee's Warranties and Indemnification

Licensee warrants and represents that:

a) Licensee has full legal rights and authority to enter into and become bound by the terms of this Agreement;

b) Licensee has full legal rights and authority to exercise Licensee's rights granted herein and to comply with Licensee's obligations hereunder;

c) Licensee will comply, at all times during the Term, with all applicable laws.

Licensee hereby agrees to indemnify, defend, and hold harmless CRYTEK and/or their successors, assigns, officers, directors, employees, agents, representatives and licensees (but not including Licensee) from and against all damages, claims, losses, causes of action and lawsuits arising from and/or relating to a breach of this Agreement by Licensee.

12. Breach of the Agreement

In the event of a breach of this Agreement by CRYTEK, Licensee's sole remedy shall be to terminate this Agreement by delivering written notice of termination to CRYTEK.

In the event of a breach by Licensee of this Agreement, CRYTEK (and its licensors, as applicable) may pursue all remedies to which CRYTEK is entitled under applicable law and/or this Agreement, including without limitation the compensation for any and all damages which may arise in connection with such breach.

Licensee agrees that Licensee's unauthorized use of CRYSIS, or any part thereof, may immediately and irreparably damage CRYTEK such that CRYTEK could not be adequately compensated by a monetary award, and in such event, and at CRYTEK's option, CRYTEK shall be entitled to an injunctive order, in addition to all other remedies available including a monetary award, to prohibit such unauthorized use, without the necessity of CRYTEK posting bond or other security.

13. General Provisions

This Agreement constitutes the entire understanding between Licensee and CRYTEK regarding the subject matter hereof.

This Agreement does not constitute and shall not be construed as constituting a partnership or joint venture between CRYTEK and Licensee. Neither party hereto shall have any right to obligate or bind the other party in any manner whatsoever, and nothing herein contained shall give, or is intended to give, any rights of any kind to any third persons.

CRYTEK may at any time revise and alter the version of CRYSIS.

This Agreement supersedes all eventual prior agreements and understanding to the subject matter hereof. Any modifications of and supplements to this Agreement must be made in writing. This provision applies also if the prerequisite of writing is ceded.

If any provision of this Agreement shall be found to be invalid or unenforceable for legal or factual reasons the invalidity or unenforceability of such provisions shall not affect the other provisions of this Agreement and all provisions of this Agreement not affected by such invalidity or unenforceability shall remain in full force and effect. The parties hereby agree to attempt to substitute for any invalid or unenforceable provision a valid or enforceable provision which achieves to the greatest extent possible the economic and legal objective of the Agreement. This applies as well in case of an omission or invalidity of the whole Agreement.

This Agreement shall bind and inure to the benefit of CRYTEK, its successors and assigns, and CRYTEK may assign its rights hereunder, in CRYTEK's sole discretion. This Agreement is personal to Licensee, and Licensee shall not sublicense, assign, transfer, convey nor franchise its rights granted hereunder.

Place of performance of this Agreement is Frankfurt a.M. (Germany).

If the Licensee is defendant, CRYTEK might, if admissible, determine as court of jurisdiction the court where the Licensee is resident or the court competent for the corporate domicile of CRYTEK which currently is in Frankfurt a.M. (Germany). If CRYTEK is the defendant the parties expressively agree on the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts of Frankfurt a.M. This Agreement on jurisdiction applies to all claims, be they based on contract, on tort or on any other legal basis, arising under or in connection with this agreement.

The provisions of this Agreement which by their terms or sense are intended to survive shall survive cancellation, expiration or termination of this Agreement.

Crytek’s licensors shall be third-party beneficiaries under this Agreement and shall have the express right to enforce its provisions and to enjoy the benefits of its protections. 


BY ACCEPTING BELOW, YOU AGREE TO BE BOUND BY THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THIS AGREEMENT.






 ATI_Compress.h © 2007, 2008 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.; 2004-2006 ATI Technologies Inc.


Annosoft Lipsync © Annosoft LLC


BigDigits Arithmetic Library written by David Ireland © 2001 - 2008 by D.I. Management Services Pty Limited (DI Management Home Page). Used with permission.


Codejock XTREME TOOLKITPRO™ 2009 © 2009 Codejock Technologies, LLC


CRI Middleware SDK © 2006-2009 CRI Middleware Co., Ltd.


FMOD © Firelight Technologies, Pty.Ltd.


FreeType © 1996-2002, 2006 by David Turner, Robert Wilhelm and Werner Lemberg (http://freetype.fis.uniroma2.it/FTL.TXT)


Functor © 1994 Rich Hickey 

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute and sell this software for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies and that both that copyright notice and this permission notice appear in supporting documentation.  Rich Hickey makes no representations about the suitability of this software for any purpose.  It is provided "as is" without express or implied warranty.


Gamespy: This product contains software technology licensed from GameSpy Industries, Inc. © 1999-2010 GameSpy Industries, Inc. GameSpy and the "Powered By GameSpy" design are trademarks of GameSpy Industries, Inc. All rights reserved.

Licensee agrees and acknowledges that all data submitted by Licensee in connection with your use of Gamespy will be subject to GameSpy's Privacy Policy in the form at Privacy Policy - IGN Entertainment.


JPEG Group library (Libjpg) © 2010 Independent JPEG Group (Independent JPEG Group)


Libtiff software © 1988-1997 Sam Leffler; © 1991-1997 Silicon Graphics, Inc.

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute, and sell this software and its documentation for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that (i) the above copyright notices and this permission notice appear in all copies of the software and related documentation, and (ii) the names of Sam Leffler and Silicon Graphics may not be used in any advertising or publicity relating to the software without the specific, prior written permission of Sam Leffler and Silicon Graphics.

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS-IS" AND WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS, IMPLIED OR OTHERWISE, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION, ANY WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  

IN NO EVENT SHALL SAM LEFFLER OR SILICON GRAPHICS BE LIABLE FOR ANY SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL, INDIRECT OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES OF ANY KIND, OR ANY DAMAGES WHATSOEVER RESULTING FROM LOSS OF USE, DATA OR PROFITS, WHETHER OR NOT ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF DAMAGE, AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, ARISING OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE USE OR PERFORMANCE OF THIS SOFTWARE.


LUA version 5.1 © 1994–2010 Lua.org, PUC-Rio. (Lua: license)

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE


MTRand © 1997-2002 Makoto Matsumoto and Takuji Nishimura (Commercial Use of Mersenne Twister)

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE.


Osr service © 2002 Rodrigo OSORIO. All rights reserved.

Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met: 

 1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer. 

 2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution. 

 3. Neither the name of this application nor the names of its contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this software without specific prior written permission. 

 THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS" AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF
MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN
CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.


Scaleform Gfx © 2005-2010 Scaleform Corporation. All rights reserved.


Speex © 2002-2003, Jean-Marc Valin/Xiph.Org Foundation (Sample Xiph.Org Variant of the BSD License)
Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met: 
•	Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer. 
•	Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution. 
•	Neither the name of the Xiph.org Foundation nor the names of its contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this software without specific prior written permission. 
THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS “AS IS” AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE FOUNDATION OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE. 


Squish image library © 2006 Simon Brown (libsquish - Open source DXT compression library. - Google Project Hosting)

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE


STLPort  © 1999, 2000 Boris Fomitchev (*** License Agreement[/url])

This material is provided "as is", with absolutely no warranty expressed or implied. Any use is at your own risk.
Permission to use or copy this software for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided the above notices are retained on all copies. Permission to modify the code and to distribute modified code is granted, provided the above notices are retained, and a notice that the code was modified is included with the above copyright notice. 
The Licensee may distribute binaries compiled with STLport (whether original or modified) without any royalties or restrictions.

The Licensee may distribute original or modified STLport sources, provided that:
•	The conditions indicated in the above permission notice are met;
•	The following copyright notices are retained when present, and conditions provided in accompanying permission notices are met :

© 1994 Hewlett-Packard Company
© 1996, 97 Silicon Graphics Computer Systems, Inc.
© 1997 Moscow Center for SPARC Technology.

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute and sell this software and its documentation for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies and that both that copyright notice and this permission notice appear in supporting documentation. Hewlett-Packard Company makes no representations about the suitability of this software for any purpose. It is provided "as is" without express or implied warranty.

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute and sell this software and its documentation for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies and that both that copyright notice and this permission notice appear in supporting documentation. Silicon Graphics makes no representations about the suitability of this software for any purpose. It is provided "as is" without express or implied warranty.

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute and sell this software and its documentation for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies and that both that copyright notice and this permission notice appear in supporting documentation. Moscow Center for SPARC Technology  makes no representations about the suitability of this software for any purpose. It is provided "as is" without express or implied warranty. 


XML Expat © 2007 James Clarke et al. (The Expat XML Parser)

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE.


zlib.h © 1995-2004 Jean-Loup Gailly and Mark Adler (zlib License)

This software is provided 'as-is', without any express or implied warranty.  In no event will the authors be held liable for any damages arising from the use of this software.

Permission is granted to anyone to use this software for any purpose, including commercial applications, and to alter it and redistribute it freely, subject to the following restrictions:

1. The origin of this software must not be misrepresented; you must not claim that you wrote the original software. If you use this software in a product, an acknowledgment in the product documentation would be appreciated but is not required.
2. Altered source versions must be plainly marked as such, and must not be misrepresented as being the original software.
3. This notice may not be removed or altered from any source distribution.


----------



## nyso (2. April 2011)

Doch



Spoiler



LIMITED LICENSE AGREEMENT for the use of the software game CRYSIS 2 ("CRYSIS")

1. Subject of the Agreement

This limited license agreement for the use of the computer game CRYSIS (this "Agreement") is entered into between Crytek GmbH ("CRYTEK") and you, the end-user (the "Licensee" or "You").
The Agreement is made effective beginning on the date on which you, the Licensee, first download, install, load or otherwise use CRYSIS. 

By downloading, installing, loading or otherwise using CRYSIS you, the Licensee, agree to all terms and conditions of this Agreement or in the accompanying documentation. You should read this Agreement carefully before downloading, installing, loading or otherwise using CRYSIS. If you do not agree with the terms and conditions set forth in this Agreement you are not authorized to use CRYSIS.

2. Grant of Limited License

Subject to your agreement to, and full compliance with, the terms and provisions of this Agreement, CRYTEK hereby grants to Licensee a limited, personal, non-transferable and non-exclusive right (the "License") during the Term, as defined below, to use CRYSIS in accordance with the instructions provided in the manual or on the packaging of CRYSIS

3.    Technical Protection Measures. 
This Software uses Solidshield digital rights management technology.  This Solidshield technology does not require a separate installation.  For more information about Solidshield, visit Solidshield | Advanced security solutions.  An Internet connection is required to authenticate the Software and verify your license (“Online Authentication”) using the serial code enclosed with the Software.  CRYTEK reserves the right to validate your license through subsequent Online Authentications.  If CRYTEK determines your license is not valid, you may not be able to use the Software.  CRYTEK does not recommend that you attempt to disable  Solidshield.  If you disable or otherwise tamper with the technical protection measures, the Software may not function properly and you will have materially breached this License.  
Each computer must be authorized before you can play the game.  Authorization automatically occurs after authentication and license validation by CRYTEK (i.e., Online Authentication), described above.  The first end user of this License may authorize up to five machines on which s/he may play the offline features of this game at any one time.  Access to online features and/or services is addressed in Section 1.C, below.  When you install the Software on a machine, the machine is automatically authorized (provided you have authorizations available).  When you uninstall the Software from a machine, that machine is automatically de-authorized.  You may manage your authorizations yourself by following the de-authorization instructions found at EA Game Authorization Management Tool.  An Internet connection is required for de-authorization.  Upon uninstallation of the Software and successful machine deauthorization, the Solidshield technology associated with this Software will be removed from your machine.

4. Intellectual Property Rights

CRYSIS and all copyrights, trademarks, and all other intellectual property rights related thereto are owned by CRYTEK (or its licensors, as applicable) and are protected by German and international copyright law and other applicable law. Licensee shall have no ownership or intellectual property rights in or to CRYSIS, including, without limitation, all copyrights related thereto.

5. Reservation of Rights

CRYTEK (or its licensors, as applicable) expressly reserves all rights not granted in this Agreement. You are not receiving any right or license hereunder to copy, distribute, publicly perform, display or make any other use of the CRYSIS, or any element thereof, or the trademarks CRYTEK, CRYSIS, CRYENGINE, FARCRY or any other trademark of CRYTEK or any other company.

6. Software Use Restrictions

Any use by Licensee of CRYSIS not expressly permitted in Section 2 above is expressly prohibited and any such unauthorized use shall constitute a material breach of this Agreement by Licensee.

This prohibition includes (but is not limited to):

- to copy, reproduce, manufacture or distribute (free of charge or otherwise) CRYSIS, in whole or in part, in any media;
- to transfer, sell, sublicense or lease any rights in and to CRYSIS to third parties;
- to use CRYSIS contrary to morality or applicable law; 
- to modify CRYSIS or create any derived work (except as pursuant to the SANDBOX 2 EDITOR for CRYSIS or MOD SDK for Crysis Agreements)
- decompile, reverse engineer or disassemble CRYSIS.

Licensee shall not alter or remove any legal notices, such as trademark and copyright notices, affixed by CRYTEK on or within CRYSIS.

7. Term and Termination

The term of this Agreement and the license granted herein begin on the date on which you first download, install, load or otherwise use CRYSIS and shall expire, without notice to you or any other notice, when CRYSIS is removed from the market. 

Licensor may revoke or terminate this License at any time, for any reason or no reason, in its sole discretion. Notwithstanding anything to the contrary herein this Agreement and the License granted to you herein shall immediately terminate, without the requirement of any notice from CRYTEK to Licensee, upon Licensee's failure to comply with or breach of any term or provision of this Agreement.

Upon the termination or expiration of this Agreement, any and all rights of Licensee hereunder shall terminate without prejudice to any rights or claims Licensee shall have no right to use CRYSIS in any manner. Licensee shall immediately destroy all copies of CRYSIS in its possession, custody or control, and all rights granted hereunder shall revert, without notice, to and be vested in CRYTEK.

Termination or expiration of this Agreement shall not create any liability against CRYTEK and shall not relieve Licensee from any liability which arises prior to termination or expiration.

8. Exclusion and Limitation of Liability

As the License granted to the Licensee under this Agreement is a free-of-charge-license CRYTEK's (and its licensors’, as applicable) liability is excluded and limited to the largest extent legally possible.

CRYTEK INDEMNIFICATION DISCLAIMER. IN NO EVENT SHALL CRYTEK (AND/OR ITS LICENSORS, AS APPLICABLE) BE LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES, BE THEY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, OR DAMAGES FOR LOSS OF PROFITS, REVENUE, DATA OR USE, INCURRED BY LICENSEE OR ANY THIRD PARTY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION IN CONTRACT OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE) OR OTHERWISE, EVEN IF CRYTEK (AND/OR ITS LICENSORS, AS APPLICABLE) HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. 

9. Disclaimer of Warranties

CRYTEK (and its licensors, as applicable) provides CRYSIS to the Licensee "as is" and without warranty of any kind, express, statutory, implied, or otherwise, including without limitation any warranty of merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose or non-infringement. CRYTEK (and its licensors, as applicable) does not warrant that CRYSIS or the operation thereof will be free of error or that CRYSIS will meet special requirements of the Licensee. No oral or written information or advice given to the Licensee by CRYTEK (and its licensors, as applicable) and/or any CRYTEK employee, representative or distributor will create a warranty for CRYSIS, and the Licensee may not rely on any such information or advice.

10. Support

CRYTEK will not provide any support for CRYSIS. Please do not call or send email to CRYTEK regarding CRYSIS, as Crytek will not be able to respond or answer these inquiries.

11. Licensee's Warranties and Indemnification

Licensee warrants and represents that:

a) Licensee has full legal rights and authority to enter into and become bound by the terms of this Agreement;

b) Licensee has full legal rights and authority to exercise Licensee's rights granted herein and to comply with Licensee's obligations hereunder;

c) Licensee will comply, at all times during the Term, with all applicable laws.

Licensee hereby agrees to indemnify, defend, and hold harmless CRYTEK and/or their successors, assigns, officers, directors, employees, agents, representatives and licensees (but not including Licensee) from and against all damages, claims, losses, causes of action and lawsuits arising from and/or relating to a breach of this Agreement by Licensee.

12. Breach of the Agreement

In the event of a breach of this Agreement by CRYTEK, Licensee's sole remedy shall be to terminate this Agreement by delivering written notice of termination to CRYTEK.

In the event of a breach by Licensee of this Agreement, CRYTEK (and its licensors, as applicable) may pursue all remedies to which CRYTEK is entitled under applicable law and/or this Agreement, including without limitation the compensation for any and all damages which may arise in connection with such breach.

Licensee agrees that Licensee's unauthorized use of CRYSIS, or any part thereof, may immediately and irreparably damage CRYTEK such that CRYTEK could not be adequately compensated by a monetary award, and in such event, and at CRYTEK's option, CRYTEK shall be entitled to an injunctive order, in addition to all other remedies available including a monetary award, to prohibit such unauthorized use, without the necessity of CRYTEK posting bond or other security.

13. General Provisions

This Agreement constitutes the entire understanding between Licensee and CRYTEK regarding the subject matter hereof.

This Agreement does not constitute and shall not be construed as constituting a partnership or joint venture between CRYTEK and Licensee. Neither party hereto shall have any right to obligate or bind the other party in any manner whatsoever, and nothing herein contained shall give, or is intended to give, any rights of any kind to any third persons.

CRYTEK may at any time revise and alter the version of CRYSIS.

This Agreement supersedes all eventual prior agreements and understanding to the subject matter hereof. Any modifications of and supplements to this Agreement must be made in writing. This provision applies also if the prerequisite of writing is ceded.

If any provision of this Agreement shall be found to be invalid or unenforceable for legal or factual reasons the invalidity or unenforceability of such provisions shall not affect the other provisions of this Agreement and all provisions of this Agreement not affected by such invalidity or unenforceability shall remain in full force and effect. The parties hereby agree to attempt to substitute for any invalid or unenforceable provision a valid or enforceable provision which achieves to the greatest extent possible the economic and legal objective of the Agreement. This applies as well in case of an omission or invalidity of the whole Agreement.

This Agreement shall bind and inure to the benefit of CRYTEK, its successors and assigns, and CRYTEK may assign its rights hereunder, in CRYTEK's sole discretion. This Agreement is personal to Licensee, and Licensee shall not sublicense, assign, transfer, convey nor franchise its rights granted hereunder.

Place of performance of this Agreement is Frankfurt a.M. (Germany).

If the Licensee is defendant, CRYTEK might, if admissible, determine as court of jurisdiction the court where the Licensee is resident or the court competent for the corporate domicile of CRYTEK which currently is in Frankfurt a.M. (Germany). If CRYTEK is the defendant the parties expressively agree on the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts of Frankfurt a.M. This Agreement on jurisdiction applies to all claims, be they based on contract, on tort or on any other legal basis, arising under or in connection with this agreement.

The provisions of this Agreement which by their terms or sense are intended to survive shall survive cancellation, expiration or termination of this Agreement.

Crytek’s licensors shall be third-party beneficiaries under this Agreement and shall have the express right to enforce its provisions and to enjoy the benefits of its protections. 


BY ACCEPTING BELOW, YOU AGREE TO BE BOUND BY THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THIS AGREEMENT.






 ATI_Compress.h © 2007, 2008 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.; 2004-2006 ATI Technologies Inc.


Annosoft Lipsync © Annosoft LLC


BigDigits Arithmetic Library written by David Ireland © 2001 - 2008 by D.I. Management Services Pty Limited (DI Management Home Page). Used with permission.


Codejock XTREME TOOLKITPRO™ 2009 © 2009 Codejock Technologies, LLC


CRI Middleware SDK © 2006-2009 CRI Middleware Co., Ltd.


FMOD © Firelight Technologies, Pty.Ltd.


FreeType © 1996-2002, 2006 by David Turner, Robert Wilhelm and Werner Lemberg (http://freetype.fis.uniroma2.it/FTL.TXT)


Functor © 1994 Rich Hickey 

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute and sell this software for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies and that both that copyright notice and this permission notice appear in supporting documentation.  Rich Hickey makes no representations about the suitability of this software for any purpose.  It is provided "as is" without express or implied warranty.


Gamespy: This product contains software technology licensed from GameSpy Industries, Inc. © 1999-2010 GameSpy Industries, Inc. GameSpy and the "Powered By GameSpy" design are trademarks of GameSpy Industries, Inc. All rights reserved.

Licensee agrees and acknowledges that all data submitted by Licensee in connection with your use of Gamespy will be subject to GameSpy's Privacy Policy in the form at Privacy Policy - IGN Entertainment.


JPEG Group library (Libjpg) © 2010 Independent JPEG Group (Independent JPEG Group)


Libtiff software © 1988-1997 Sam Leffler; © 1991-1997 Silicon Graphics, Inc.

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute, and sell this software and its documentation for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that (i) the above copyright notices and this permission notice appear in all copies of the software and related documentation, and (ii) the names of Sam Leffler and Silicon Graphics may not be used in any advertising or publicity relating to the software without the specific, prior written permission of Sam Leffler and Silicon Graphics.

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS-IS" AND WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS, IMPLIED OR OTHERWISE, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION, ANY WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  

IN NO EVENT SHALL SAM LEFFLER OR SILICON GRAPHICS BE LIABLE FOR ANY SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL, INDIRECT OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES OF ANY KIND, OR ANY DAMAGES WHATSOEVER RESULTING FROM LOSS OF USE, DATA OR PROFITS, WHETHER OR NOT ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF DAMAGE, AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, ARISING OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE USE OR PERFORMANCE OF THIS SOFTWARE.


LUA version 5.1 © 1994–2010 Lua.org, PUC-Rio. (Lua: license)

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE


MTRand © 1997-2002 Makoto Matsumoto and Takuji Nishimura (Commercial Use of Mersenne Twister)

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE.


Osr service © 2002 Rodrigo OSORIO. All rights reserved.

Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met: 

 1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer. 

 2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution. 

 3. Neither the name of this application nor the names of its contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this software without specific prior written permission. 

 THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS" AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF
MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN
CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.


Scaleform Gfx © 2005-2010 Scaleform Corporation. All rights reserved.


Speex © 2002-2003, Jean-Marc Valin/Xiph.Org Foundation (Sample Xiph.Org Variant of the BSD License)
Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met: 
•    Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer. 
•    Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution. 
•    Neither the name of the Xiph.org Foundation nor the names of its contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this software without specific prior written permission. 
THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS “AS IS” AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE FOUNDATION OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE. 


Squish image library © 2006 Simon Brown (libsquish - Open source DXT compression library. - Google Project Hosting)

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE


STLPort  © 1999, 2000 Boris Fomitchev (*** License Agreement[/URL])

This material is provided "as is", with absolutely no warranty expressed or implied. Any use is at your own risk.
Permission to use or copy this software for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided the above notices are retained on all copies. Permission to modify the code and to distribute modified code is granted, provided the above notices are retained, and a notice that the code was modified is included with the above copyright notice. 
The Licensee may distribute binaries compiled with STLport (whether original or modified) without any royalties or restrictions.

The Licensee may distribute original or modified STLport sources, provided that:
•    The conditions indicated in the above permission notice are met;
•    The following copyright notices are retained when present, and conditions provided in accompanying permission notices are met :

© 1994 Hewlett-Packard Company
© 1996, 97 Silicon Graphics Computer Systems, Inc.
© 1997 Moscow Center for SPARC Technology.

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute and sell this software and its documentation for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies and that both that copyright notice and this permission notice appear in supporting documentation. Hewlett-Packard Company makes no representations about the suitability of this software for any purpose. It is provided "as is" without express or implied warranty.

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute and sell this software and its documentation for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies and that both that copyright notice and this permission notice appear in supporting documentation. Silicon Graphics makes no representations about the suitability of this software for any purpose. It is provided "as is" without express or implied warranty.

Permission to use, copy, modify, distribute and sell this software and its documentation for any purpose is hereby granted without fee, provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies and that both that copyright notice and this permission notice appear in supporting documentation. Moscow Center for SPARC Technology  makes no representations about the suitability of this software for any purpose. It is provided "as is" without express or implied warranty. 


XML Expat © 2007 James Clarke et al. (The Expat XML Parser)

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions: 

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or substantial portions of the Software. 

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE.


zlib.h © 1995-2004 Jean-Loup Gailly and Mark Adler (zlib License)

This software is provided 'as-is', without any express or implied warranty.  In no event will the authors be held liable for any damages arising from the use of this software.

Permission is granted to anyone to use this software for any purpose, including commercial applications, and to alter it and redistribute it freely, subject to the following restrictions:

1. The origin of this software must not be misrepresented; you must not claim that you wrote the original software. If you use this software in a product, an acknowledgment in the product documentation would be appreciated but is not required.
2. Altered source versions must be plainly marked as such, and must not be misrepresented as being the original software.
3. This notice may not be removed or altered from any source distribution.



Sry für Dp, Internet hat gezickt


----------



## D4n1el (2. April 2011)

Hab mir das jetzt durchgelesen 
Aber da steht nix das die mir das wieder wegnehmen dürfen oder ähnliches. Nur das was ich vorhin schon meinte. Man darf halt nicht kopiern, verändern, bla was wir alle wissen und das sie sich das recht vorbehalten das Spiel von der Vollversion aus zu verändern usw. aber mehr steht da auch nicht. Nix vonwegen das es mir nur erlaubt wird zu spielen. 

Nachtrag: Ja ok, bei  7 der zweite Absatz hört sich das schon etwas so an. Aber so wie dort beschrieben würden die das ja niemals machen. Das hört sich mehr so an wie eine Absicherung, fals sie mal pleite gehn oder so.
Im Grunde haste aber Recht. Wenn ich hinter so einer Firewall stehn würde, dann würde ich mir auch solche schlamperein erlauben 

Punkt 10 ist lustig:

10. Support
CRYTEK will not provide any support for CRYSIS. Please do not call or send email to CRYTEK regarding CRYSIS, as Crytek will not be able to respond or answer these inquiries.

Kein wunder das die mir nicht antworten. Das war also schon in der EULA festgehalten.


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. April 2011)

...also bei mir stürzt das spiel im Multiplayer desöfteren ab...aber der Hammer dabei ist...alles ist dann wieder zurückgesetzt...bin immer wieder level 1...reicht mir nun hab keinen Bock mehr!


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Wenn ich das hier alles so höre, dann hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Ich bin ja wenigstens schon fast fertig mit dem Multiplayer 

Aber dafür muss ich ja noch warten was den Singleplayer angeht. Ich spiele das nur mit DX11


----------



## Domowoi (3. April 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Besitz des Datenträgers bedeutet NICHT, dass
> du die darauf enthaltene Software benutzen darfst. Um die darauf enthaltene Software zu nutzen musst du das Nutzungsrecht kaufen oder mieten. Und das wird in der Eula geregelt, leider völlig legal und wirksam.


 
Das hab ich auch nie behauptet, sondern, dass WENN in der EULA stehen WÜRDE, dass mir der Datenträger nicht gehört, DANN wäre sie ungültig.


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. April 2011)

jetzt hab ich das nochmal probiert...habe bis Rang 10 gezockt...mich dann ausgelogt wieder rein...alles wieder bei Rang1...50€ für soviel Frust...nee ey!
Und eines steht fest...mit solchen faxen wird das spielen von geleakten Versionen nur gefördert...das steht mal fest! Nur noch Mist was da auf den Markt kommt...habe z.Bsp. bei 4Spielen 200€ ausgegeben(F1,Homefront,Black Ops,Crysis 2)..und bekomme dafür verbuggte Mistware was teils bei Release unspielbar ist...FRECHHEIT!!!!


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Aber das macht es im Grunde noch schlimmer, weil sie dadurch geschützt sind. Sieht man ja bei Punkt 10:

"CRYTEK will not provide any support for CRYSIS. Please do not call or send email to CRYTEK regarding CRYSIS, as Crytek will not be able to respond or answer these inquiries."

"Crytek gibt kein Support für Crysis. Bitte nicht telefonisch oder per E-Mail Crysis Crytek kontaktieren, Crytek wird nicht auf ihre Anfrage antworten."

Selbst wenn ich also im Recht bin (bin ich natürlich :p)  dann können die sich mit ihren selbst formulierten EULA´s  in Sicherheit begeben. Echt eine schande! Typisch drecks Gesetze in Deutschland kann ich dazu nur noch sagen.


----------



## nyso (3. April 2011)

Wenns dir nicht passt fahr nach Frankfurt und beschwer dich


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Did muss man mal bringen. Gehst da hin mit deim Spiel und der Rechnung "Ich will mein Geld wieder haben! Sonst schmeiß ich ein Fenster im Wert von 10€ ein!"


----------



## nyso (3. April 2011)

Hier, bitte



Spoiler



Hanauer Landstraße 523
60386 Frankfurt am Main
069 2197766-0


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. April 2011)

komme mit...ham wa schon eins für 60€...wenn alle mit kommen die wegen dem Spiel frustrierd sind...ist die ganze Hütte bei denen weg


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Ja anrufen wär eine Überlegung Wert. Aaaaah neeee, wie war das: Bitte nicht telefonisch oder per E-Mail Crysis Crytek kontaktieren, Crytek wird nicht auf ihre Anfrage antworten. Da kommt mir dann wieder die EULA in die Quere  Also gleich Fenster einschmeißen


----------



## Bu11et (3. April 2011)

Ok nicht Crytek. Aber wer ist den dann bitte schön für das Ganze verantwortlich?


----------



## ChaoZ (3. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:
			
		

> Ok nicht Crytek. Aber wer ist den dann bitte schön für das Ganze verantwortlich?



Die Leute die das Spiel kaufen. Ich z.B. hab sowas schon geahnt, daher 2 Wochen mit dem Kauf gewartet und kann mir nun nur selbst auf die Schulter klopfen.


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen. EA sagt der Support auf mycrysis.com und über die EULA erfährt man das es dort auch kein gibt.  Vielleicht mal bei Eidos fragen?


----------



## nyso (3. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Die Leute die das Spiel kaufen. Ich z.B. hab sowas schon geahnt, daher 2 Wochen mit dem Kauf gewartet und kann mir nun nur selbst auf die Schulter klopfen.


 
Sehe ich anders.
Ich habe es zum Release für 33€ gehabt, und hatte fast 14h Singleplayer SPAß OHNE ENDE! Der SP ist auch bugfrei, zumindest vielen mir keine auf. Und vom MP hab ich genau das erwartet, was jetzt los ist, bin also nicht enttäuscht^^


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Ja dann musst du endlich mal mehr vom Multiplayer erwarten!   Eigentlich sollte ja auch beides enttäuschungslos spielbar sein und ein wenig Service kann man ja wohl auch erwarten. Die sind ja auch nicht grade seit gestern dabei. Da kann man schon mehr verlangen als eine Ausrede in der EULA.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich anders.
> Ich habe es zum Release für 33€ gehabt, und hatte fast 14h Singleplayer SPAß OHNE ENDE! Der SP ist auch bugfrei, zumindest vielen mir keine auf. Und vom MP hab ich genau das erwartet, was jetzt los ist, bin also nicht enttäuscht^^



Gut, aber viele sind es ^^
Okay 33€ mit 14 Stunden SP (falls der MP nicht richtig läuft) sind mehr als 2 Euro pro Stunde für Unterhaltung. Ist schon relativ viel, wie ich finde. 

Edit: Und Service muss man nicht erwarten, man muss erwarten das das Spiel bugfrei und perfekt laufend auf den Markt kommt, alles andere ist Verarsche weil man als pre-gold User benutzt wird ohne es zu wissen.


----------



## nyso (3. April 2011)

Klar sollte beides Problemlos laufen. Aber es war abzusehen^^ Von daher bleib ich halt erstmal bei BC2, bis die Patchs kommen

2€ die Stunde für Unterhaltung ist viel? Dann geh mal ins Kino
12-16€ für 1 1/2 Stunden
Oder kaufe DVDs zum Release, auch 25-30€ für 1 1/2 Stunden


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> alles andere ist Verarsche weil man als pre-gold User benutzt wird ohne es zu wissen.



meinst du damit das die jenigen die das Game zu erst kaufen im grunde nur den "endschliff" bezahlen , das das Game danach Ok ist ? ja so sieht es aus


----------



## ChaoZ (3. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du damit das die jenigen die das Game zu erst kaufen im grunde nur den "endschliff" bezahlen , das das Game danach Ok ist ? ja so sieht es aus



Nicht ganz, aber was bringt es mir das Spiel vorzubestellen, wenn ich es erst (im Extremfall) Monate nach Release 100%ig spielen kann? Warum gab es bei Crysis 2 zB keine Open Beta in der man eventuelle Bugs hätte beseitigen können bevor die Kunden ihr Geld dafür ausgeben dazu missbraucht zu werden die Bugs ausfindig zu machen? Die Antwort lässt sich auf ein Wort beschränken: GELD.

Wegen dem Kino: Ich geh auch nicht ein Viertel so oft ins Kino als das ich zocke  aber im Grunde hast du Recht.


----------



## nyso (3. April 2011)

Klar gabs bei Crysis 2 ne offene Beta Zwei Wochen lang.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Klar gabs bei Crysis 2 ne offene Beta Zwei Wochen lang.



Hat's was gebracht? War's nich eher doch sowas wie 'ne Demo?


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Das ist ja grad das dreiste. Weil die eim ja ein Vorteil versprochen haben, wenn man vorbestellt. Genau deswegen hab ich Idiot es ja auch getan.  Richtig schön von den verarscht worden und man sitzt da und kann sich nicht mal wehren.


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Das ist ja grad das dreiste. Weil die eim ja ein Vorteil versprochen haben, wenn man vorbestellt. Genau deswegen hab ich Idiot es ja auch getan.  Richtig schön von den verarscht worden und man sitzt da und kann sich nicht mal wehren.


 
Ja ist traurig aber ... alle die warten (und haben) kaufen sich das Game für 10-19€ und haben ein Halbwegs gutes Game , dank derer die es sich für 50€ gekauft haben


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Ja mag sein, aber dafür wird fürs nächste Add-on nicht bezahlt.  Da können die von Crytek ein drauf lassen!!!


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ja ist traurig aber ... alle die warten (und haben) kaufen sich das Game für 10-19€ und haben ein Halbwegs gutes Game , dank derer die es sich für 50€ gekauft haben


 
Link pls.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Airblade85 (3. April 2011)

So hab jetzt noch mal etwas denn Multiplayer gezockt...hatte mal ein server erwischt gehabt wo es echt Spass gemacht hat, aber dann kamm mal wieder so ein Idiot mit einem Aimbot und schon war alles dahin  Denke Crydreck hat jetzt was aktiviert wegen denn ganzen Cheatern?? 

Aso und noch ne Frage...ist das normal das im Multiplayer irgendwie die details später nachgeladen werden?? Wenn man sich ein Objekt nähert, dann werden immer mehr Details nachgeladen und die ploppen immer auf?? ist das bei euch auch so?? find ich irgendwie schon komisch...

P.S jemand bock mal online zu zocken?? mein Nick.... wie hier bei PCGH Airblade85


----------



## hfb (3. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Hab mir das jetzt durchgelesen
> 
> Nachtrag: Ja ok, bei  7 der zweite Absatz hört sich das schon etwas so an. Aber so wie dort beschrieben würden die das ja niemals machen. Das hört sich mehr so an wie eine Absicherung, fals sie mal pleite gehn oder so.


 
Ob sie oder ob sie das nicht so machen würden, ist ne andere Frage. Fakt ist, dein Nutzungsrecht endet automatisch
und ohne Benachrichtigung, wenn Crysis "vom Markt genommen" wird. Das ist der Passus, der mir am meisten stinkt.
Man hört zwar immer wieder mal was munkeln, dass die Rechtslage hier für die Kunden verbessert werden soll,
aber zur Zeit gilt so ein Passus jedenfalls.  




Domowoi schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nie behauptet, sondern, dass WENN in der EULA stehen WÜRDE, dass mir der Datenträger nicht gehört, DANN wäre sie ungültig.


 
Seh ich auch so. Aber der Datenträger bedeutet eben nicht, dass du das Spiel spielen darfst, und das verwechseln nun mal viele.



D4n1el schrieb:


> "Crytek gibt kein Support für Crysis. Bitte nicht telefonisch oder per E-Mail Crysis Crytek kontaktieren, Crytek wird nicht auf ihre Anfrage antworten."
> 
> Selbst wenn ich also im Recht bin (bin ich natürlich :p)  dann können die sich mit ihren selbst formulierten EULA´s  in Sicherheit begeben. Echt eine schande! Typisch drecks Gesetze in Deutschland kann ich dazu nur noch sagen.


 
Ich denke, der Support läuft über EA, was natürlich bei deren allgemein anerkannter Kundenfreundlichkeit (Achtung, Ironie)
ne tolle Sache ist. Crytek sichert sich hier nur ab, was an sich nicht zu beanstanden ist. Echte Kundenfreundlichkeit
sieht natürlich anders aus.
Die Gesetze haben schon ihren Sinn und sind in den allermeisten Fällen auch sinnvoll, wenn man bereit ist etwas weiterzudenken.


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. April 2011)

das absolut stupide ist ja,dass voll der hypegegen die leak-spieler gemacht wurde...ja sogar eine petition gestartet wurde...und das soll nun der dank für all die ehrlichen käufer sein?..na danke schön...! wie sagt man so schön:"der ehrliche ist immer der dumme"...das trifft ja wohl nun in sachen spiele  zu 100% zu! 
mir würde das spiel echt gut gefallen...habe den single nun mal 3Std. gespielt und finde es gar nicht schlecht...nur fehlt für mnich das liebevolle...die feinheiten...sieht alles wie gemalt aus...also die häuser...die fenster...alles irgendwie wie tod...keine feinheiten eben! trotzdem macht es spass und sieht grafisch gar nicht so schlecht aus...da verstehe ich nicht das man sich nicht einfach mehr mühe gemacht hat! was modder hinbekommen in so kurzer zeit..wäre für die entwickler doch ein leichtes gewesen-dann hätrte man ein verspätetes dx11 eher verschmerzen können!
der multiplayer würde auch sehr spass machen...also finde ihn vom gameplay echt gut...alllerdings hat er mich nach zwei tagen sau wütend gemacht...cheater...ständige abstürze...und jedesmal beim einloggen alles wieder asuf rang eins!
nee 50€ ist das nicht wert! wie schon mal gesagt...die publisher nicht nur crytek..brauchen gar nicht rumheulen wenn zunehmend mehr leute geleakte versionen spielen bei dem was abgeliefert wird....bin selber echt enttäuscht von den ganzen letzten spielen die ich gekauft habe...F1..blackops...homefront..crysis 2..ect. alles mist!


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar sollte beides Problemlos laufen. Aber es war abzusehen^^ Von daher bleib ich halt erstmal bei BC2, bis die Patchs kommen
> 
> 2€ die Stunde für Unterhaltung ist viel? Dann geh mal ins Kino
> 12-16€ für 1 1/2 Stunden
> Oder kaufe DVDs zum Release, auch 25-30€ für 1 1/2 Stunden



Um Himmels Willen, wo kaufst Du deine DVDs?^^ Ich bezahle nicht mehr wie 9,99€ für ne DVd und 19,99 für ne BluRay.
Aber ansonsten hast Du Recht. Das Spiel bietet viel fürs Geld. Am Anfang war ich zornig wegen der Optik, aber das komplette Spiel machte schon irgendwie Fun. Und Crysis 2 dauert doppelt so lange wie CoD, bietet bessere Optik, freiläufigere Levels, deutlich bessere KI, dafür aber auch den schlechteren Multi, wie ich finde. Der UVP ist trotz längerer Kampagnen-Spielzeit 10€ günstiger wie CoD (Crysis 2 UVP 49,99 / CoD 59,99€). 

Jetzt sollten sie aber noch den ein oder anderen Spin-off rausbringen (wie Warhead) um die Geschichte aufzulockern. Um ehrlich zu sein, warum und weshalb habe ich nicht so richtig verstanden und zudem fehlen mir die anderen beiden Chars (Nomad/Psycho).


----------



## prost (3. April 2011)

So ich habe jetzt den SP durch. 
Die Filmsequenz am Ende fand ich eigentlich gut... zumindest macht es Lust auf mehr.
Leider gab es in den letzten paar Levels zuwenig Abwechslung, 2-3 Sorten andere Aliens hätte Crytek schon bringen können...
Und leider gab es auch keinen "richtigen" Bosskampf wie in Crysis. Trotzdem war die Story meiner Meinung nach richtig gut.
Grafisch.. na ja Ich hätte mehr erwartet aber wenn man das doofe Post-MSAA ausschaltet und noch Leistung für 4xMSAA/2xSGSSAA hat 
sieht es schon relativ ansprechend aus. Die Aliens sind richtig schön ausmodeliert, und sehen auch (soweit man das bei Aliens beurteilen kann^^)
sehr realistisch aus. Trotz einigen Schlauchleveln und manchmal zuviel Aliens hintereinander von der selben Sorte ein gelungener, wenn auch nicht perfekter Shooter.
Crysis 3 sollte allerdings wieder mehr freie Spielwelt und vor allem wieder mehr auf den PC abgestimmte Grafik (wie höher aufgelöste Texturen) sowie Gameplay bieten.


----------



## Cionara (3. April 2011)

Also das gecheate und gehacke im Multi ist ja wohl einfach nur krank. Man sollte Crytek mal dazu zwingen 24 Stunden am Stück den Multiplayer spielen zu müssen. Dann sehen sie die ganze Misere.


----------



## Bull56 (3. April 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Also das gecheate und gehacke im Multi ist ja wohl einfach nur krank. Man sollte Crytek mal dazu zwingne 24 Stunden am Stück den Multiplayer spielen zu müssen. Dann sehen sie die ganze Misere.


 
eigentlich ist in jedem server mindestens 1 oder 2 am cheaten...

wallhack, aimbot, energyhack und speedhacks...

ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das schon am ersten releasetag öffentliche hacks auftauchen...

entweder man macht eine vernünftige cheatdetection oder man integriert den hack ins spiel damits fair wird  - dann haben wir unseren superanzug


----------



## Bu11et (3. April 2011)

Das du deinen Superanzug schon längst hast wissen wir doch längst .

Ich finds überhaupt nicht witzig . Sowas darf überhaupt nicht vorkommen. Andere Entwickler habens doch auch hingekriegt von Anfang an etwas gegen die Cheater rauszubringen. Was Crytek sich dabei gedacht hat ist mir nen Rätsel .


----------



## e$cape (3. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Das du deinen Superanzug schon längst hast wissen wir doch längst .
> 
> Ich finds überhaupt nicht witzig . Sowas darf überhaupt nicht vorkommen. Andere Entwickler habens doch auch hingekriegt von Anfang an etwas gegen die Cheater rauszubringen. Was Crytek sich dabei gedacht hat ist mir nen Rätsel .


 

ja das stimmt aber schaut euch dich MW2 an die bekommen es nie hin ICh finde MW2 sollte langsam mal ne auszeichnung bekommen als Cheatergame


----------



## Razer83 (3. April 2011)

Jupi bei Saturn gibt es Das Game für 35 .- geht es noch güstiger ? wenn ja wo danke


----------



## Legacyy (3. April 2011)

weiß jemand mit welchem consolenbefehl das HUD ausgestellt wird?? cl_hud = 0 funzt bei mit net :S


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. April 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> eigentlich ist in jedem server mindestens 1 oder 2 am cheaten...
> 
> wallhack, aimbot, energyhack und speedhacks...
> 
> ...


 Naja, fähige Admins wären auch eine Möglichkeit ..... ich ziehe hier mal den Vergleich zu Team Fortress 2: VAC ist ein schlechter Witz, und bannt auch erst später, von daher sind Cheater in TF2 auch nix besonders (wenn auch deutlich weniger als jetzt bei Crysis 2 xD), macht aber nix da die Clans ihre Server für gewöhnlich pflegen, bei uns ist auch immer wer on, notfalls kann man bei uns direkt Hilfe herbeiholen: Ein Mate von uns hat ein Script verfasst durch das man die Leute mit Admin-Rechten direkt erreicht indem man im Spielchat auf dem Server ~admin "message" sich beschwert, wir kriegen das per Pop-Up direkt auf dem Desktop dann als Nachricht und können sofort reagieren und Kicks/Bans verteilen. 

Gute Anti-Cheatsoftware ist nur der Grundpfeiler, es braucht im Zweifel aber engagierte Admins der serverbetreibenden Clans die die Nulltolleranzpolitik beim Online-Cheaten auch durchsetzen, denn bei Anticheatsoftware ist's leider genauso wie mit Kopierschutzsystemen oder DRM: Diejenigen die diese Systeme (als Hobby/professionell) knacken sind in der absoluten Mehrzahl, von daher wirds auch nie einen perfekten Schutz geben. 

Daher: Sich gute Standardserver mit aktiven und fairen Admins suchen, als Favoriten setzen, und glücklich Cheater-frei leben ist die Devise.


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Ja aber das kann ja nicht Vorraussetzung sein. Ich meine, viele von uns müssen auch arbeiten und können nicht den ganzen Tag auf ein Server aufpassen und andere können sich so ein Spaß nicht leisten. Aber sowas müssen eigentlich die von Crytek bzw die Entwickler von Games organisieren. Was sind das jetzt, 1500 Server? Da reichen doch 100 Leute die dann den ganzen Tag lang von Server zu Server gehn und gleich den Leuten permanent Bann verpassen. Wenn das so immer wär, dann würden sich einige Cheater das zwei mal überlegen. Aber das würde ja wieder unkosten machen. Das es aber den Leuten auch mehr Spaß machen würde, dann auch mehr in der ESL gespielt wird und das dem Game im Grunde gut kommt, soweit denken die von EA und co. nicht.


----------



## Cionara (3. April 2011)

Die müssten die Cheater einfach härter bestrafen. Wenn ein Cheat/Hack gefunden wird muss Crytek über das Game einen Virus auf den Computer des Hackers injizieren, dass das Bios einer Radeon 8500 auf die Graka flasht und die Festplatte löscht.

Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen !


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Das geht ja leider nicht. Der zugriff auf unsere Rechner ist den ja zum Glück nur auf die Spielinhalte minimiert. Ein IP Bann würde da auch locker reichen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (3. April 2011)

Oder einfach den Key Sperren (Aber richtig also auf ALLEN Servern^^), IP Bann ist nicht gut... Dynamische IPs... Hast nur einen Tag Ruhe dann geht das Theater von vorne los...


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Die müssten die Cheater einfach härter bestrafen. Wenn ein Cheat/Hack gefunden wird muss Crytek über das Game einen Virus auf den Computer des Hackers injizieren, dass das Bios einer Radeon 8500 auf die Graka flasht und die Festplatte löscht.
> 
> Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen !


 
Das würde wiederum nur "die Guten" treffen , weil ich wurde schon Oft gekickt (andere Games) mit dem spruch "Hack Programme auf dem Rechner" ... obwohl ich nicht mal DvdShrink oder sowas habe geschweige denn Hack Tools ...wie gesagt , du bekommst den Virus und die Hacker lachen sich eins 

wenn man will , bekommt man die Server Haker Frei , es ist nur eine Frage des Preises (€) aber ob es das Crytek wert ist , wenn sie schon zu Geizig sind ein Vernünftiges Crysis2 zu machen ? glaub ich nicht


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Oder gleich alle Spiele die über den Cheater  regestriert wurden löschen.  Bei den EULA´s könnten die sich sowas erlauben


----------



## Airblade85 (3. April 2011)

> So hab jetzt noch mal etwas denn Multiplayer gezockt...hatte mal ein server erwischt gehabt wo es echt Spass gemacht hat, aber dann kamm mal wieder so ein Idiot mit einem Aimbot und schon war alles dahin Denke Crydreck hat jetzt was aktiviert wegen denn ganzen Cheatern??
> 
> *Aso und noch ne Frage...ist das normal das im Multiplayer irgendwie die details später nachgeladen werden?? Wenn man sich ein Objekt nähert, dann werden immer mehr Details nachgeladen und die ploppen immer auf?? ist das bei euch auch so?? find ich irgendwie schon komisch...*
> 
> P.S jemand bock mal online zu zocken?? mein Nick.... wie hier bei PCGH Airblade85



kann jemand die frage beantworten??


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Ich hab jetzt extra für dich nochmal geguckt. Aber bei mir wird nix nachgeladen. Hab auch auf Extrem und eine Auflösung von 1920x1200. 

Mein System: Windows 7  I7 875K 2,9GHz (3,8GHz) 4GB RAM und eine 480GTX

Daher ist mein Rechner ein schlechter Vergleich. Weil bei mir eigentlich nie was ruckelt. Nur Metro 2033, aber auch nur weil Vsync nicht an war. Wär gut wenn du dein System beschreibst und jemand das mal testet, der ein ähnliches hat.


----------



## Airblade85 (3. April 2011)

danke erstmal....

955BE@3,6GHz
4GB DDR3 1333 RAM
6950+Shader Mod 920/1450MHz
Win7 64bit Ultimate


wie schon gesagt...bei mir wird im Multi immer der Detailgrad erhöht um so näher ich dem Objekt komme...


----------



## phila_delphia (3. April 2011)

Bei mir wird auch nichts nachgeladen. Ich spiele auf "sehr hoch", habe allerdings die sichtweite in der Config auf "extrem". Und mein System ist garantiert schwächer als Deins.


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Ok, ich hab dir das bei mir mal aufgenommen: YouTube - details

Wird das Plakat oder der Aufzug bei dir auch so dargestellt, oder spinnt der auf dem kurzen Stück auch schon rum?

Kannst ja mal die Console öffnen und "+e_shadows=0" eingeben (mit 1 wieder aktivieren). Wenn ohne Schatten das Problem weniger geworden ist, dann kommt deine Hardware nicht hinterher würde ich sagen. 
Ansosnten kannste noch über "sys_spec_objectdetail = 1, 2 oder 3" das Detaillevel festnageln.


----------



## Airblade85 (3. April 2011)

danke erstmal für die Antworten...also mit welchem programm kann ich denn ein Video vom Spiel machen?? wenn nicht kann ich kja mal was aufnehmen...müsste aber ein programm sein was für 1min Spiel nicht gleich 100+MB verballert, da ich nicht gerade die schnellste leitung habe 

kann es vielleicht daran liege?? weil die INet leitung nicht so schnell ist?? Auf jedenfall habe ich das Problem im Solo Modus nicht...


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Mit deiner Leitung dürfte das eigentlich nichts zu tun haben. Das Spiel bezieht ja nicht die Texturen und so ausm Netz, sondern von der Festplatte. Ich benutze Fraps für Videos und laß es dann durch den Microsoft Movie Maker laufen. Den Clip den ich gemacht hab ist  ca. 24MB groß, also 1MB pro Sekunde bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1200.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:
			
		

> Mit deiner Leitung dürfte das eigentlich nichts zu tun haben. Das Spiel bezieht ja nicht die Texturen und so ausm Netz, sondern von der Festplatte. Ich benutze Fraps für Videos und laß es dann durch den Microsoft Movie Maker laufen. Den Clip den ich gemacht hab ist  ca. 24MB groß, also 1MB pro Sekunde bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1200.



Vielleicht wollten die beim Cloud Computing glänzen -.-


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollten die beim Cloud Computing glänzen -.-


Wär schon nicht schlecht! Dann könnte man Crysis 2 auch aufm IPhone zocken  

Bei Crysis 1 ging did auch schon: http://www.chip.de/news/Cloud-Computing-Crysis-laeuft-auf-dem-iPhone_38053445.html


----------



## Airblade85 (3. April 2011)

ok jetzt hab ich auch mal Videos gemacht woc man es deutlich sieht...was komisch ist...das aufploppen ist bei denn Maps unterschiedlich..bei Skyline z.B ploppt nichts auf..aber auf der map mit der Kirche um so deutlicher...wie bekomme ich jetzt die Videos kleiner?? hab jetzt gerade mal 30s aufgenommen und das Video ist schon über 250MB groß lol...wie kann ich das kleiner machen??

P.S und noch was...hab einige Freundschaftsanfragen bekommen vom PCGH Forum..ich habe diese akzeptiert, aber diese werden jetzt nicht auf meiner Freundesliste angezeigt


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Nimm am besten den Movie Maker. Musst du eigentlich bei windows 7 haben. Rein ziehn und dann "Film speichern...". Da gehste ganz nach unten auf "Benutzerdifinierte Einstellungen anpassen" und da gibste die Auflösung an die du hast. Sonst macht er es eventuel zu klein und man erkennt kaum was. Jetzt das gleiche nochmal, nur das du deine abgespeicherten Einstellungen anwählst. Noch ein Namen für das Video. speicher und fertig.


----------



## Airblade85 (3. April 2011)

ahh ok danke habs jetzt relativ klein...lad es gerade hoch bei youtube

edit: ok hier mal Video 1: hier sieht man deutlich wie die Plakate nachgeladen werden und auch das Straßenschild einfach aufploppt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA-tJXhoTwg Video 2 lad ich gleich noch hoch


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

So gut wie möglich hab ich deine Sceene nachgespielt. Aber man kann gut erkennen das es bei mir nicht passiert. Hätte ja sein können, dass es auf der Map anders aussieht.

YouTube - Test Details 2


----------



## Airblade85 (3. April 2011)

mmhh kapiere ich nicht..an der hardware kann es ja nicht liegen, weil im Solo Modus hab ich das nicht..da ploppt nichts auf einmal auf oder so.....liegt es vielleicht doch an der config?? vielleicht muss ich die echt mal rausnehmen...

P.S 2 Video kommt gleich


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Was für eine Config? Haste zusätzlich noch mehr an Optik reingehaun? Kannst die mir ja mal geben und dann teste ich das nochmal.


----------



## Airblade85 (3. April 2011)

ok also hier erstmal das 2 Video...YouTube - Mein Film wie man sieht...ploppen die Bänke einfach auf bzw die details werden höher um so näher man kommt...

und hier die config: http://rapidshare.com/files/455749862/autoexec.rar


----------



## Tommy. (3. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

so mein erster Post im Board 
Verfolge den Thread schon etwas länger.

Muss sagen, dass mir dieses Problem mit dem "Aufploppen" nach dem lesen hier auch aufgefallen ist.
Vorher iwie nicht drauf geachtet^^
Bei fast allen Maps eig mit diversen Dingen (Bänke, Schilder, Kisten etc.) tritt das Problem auf.

Habe keine Config eingefügt, spiele auf 1920x1080 @extrem Settings.

Sys:
i7 920
HD5870
6 gb ram
win 7 home


----------



## D4n1el (3. April 2011)

Also die Details werden mir immernoch richtig angezeigt wie man sehn kann. Aber ein großen optischen Unterschied hab ich jetzt da nicht gesehn. Außer das dis Bild mir ein wenig wie ein Fischauge vorkommt und das die Schatten an manchen Stellen spinnen. Sieht man auch ganz gut an der Sandsack Barrikade vor der Mauer. Das ist ohne Config nicht so.

YouTube - Test Config

Ihr habt beide ja eine Radeon, vielleicht ist das ein ATI Problem.


----------



## Bull56 (3. April 2011)

Tommy. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so mein erster Post im Board
> Verfolge den Thread schon etwas länger.
> ...



willkommen im forum 

mir ist das ganze nicht aufgefallen mit den details die langsam kommen..

bei tdu 1 oder so fand ich das aber immer ziemlich nervig...


----------



## Tommy. (3. April 2011)

thx^^

Ja könnte sein, dass es ein Radeon Problem ist.
Mich persönlich stört es nicht so, da ich auf solche Details im Multiplayer keine Zeit hab zu achten 

Vll isses mim nächsten Patch oder mit den nächsten Treibern ja gefixt.

Achja das Spiel finde ich ehrlich gesagt nice!
Auch die Grafik is geil,
wer bock hat, kann mich ja auch mal adden, und wir zocken ne runde...bin jetzt ingame 

heiße: "Tommy." wie im Forum hier!


----------



## Alan Asleep (3. April 2011)

wegen aufploppen: Das ist das Level Of Detail einzelner Objekte. Das können Leveldesigner individuell festlegen ab wann dann das Highpoly Objekt durch ein weniger detailiertes ersetzt wird. Das ist in jedem Spiel so. Es gibt diverse CVARs um das allerdings zu unterdrücken. Wenn das LOD setting vom Designer sehr aggressiv eingestellt wurde kann man es aber eventuell nicht ganz unterbinden oder wegkriegen. Es gibt CVARs fuer texturesstreaming auf 0, dann werden alle Texturen in den Speicher geladen. musst mal probieren, entweder r_texturesstreaming oder e_texturestreaming.
für LOD gibts e_lod 0 und diverse weitere um Sichtweite zu erhöhen. Probiert mal ?lod, dann zeigt die Console alle Cvars an die mit LOD zu tun haben.
Aber Vorsicht. alle LODs abschalten wird vermutlich heftig.


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Könnte es dieser Befehl sein? e_ViewDistRatioDetail = 100 (Aus der Config von Airblade85)
Ich schätze mal das er daran nix geändert hat. Weil das in der Config schon so vorgegebn ist. Ihr könnt ja trotzdem mal den Wert erhöhen und gucken obs was bringt.


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

So, war paar Tage in Wien aber nun wieder da. 

Hat sich was zum Thema Patch getan oder immer noch 1.1?


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Wilkommen zurück!   
Nee, leider haben wir immernoch nur 1.1 

Wegen den ATI Leuten:
Ich hab mal für euch ein wenig gegooglet. Benennt mal die "Crysis2.exe" in "fear.exe" um. Angeblich soll dann das Problem behoben sein. Ist eigentlich ein Trick um das flackern bei Crossfire und SLI zu beheben. Aber einige haben auch erwähnt, dass es die plötzlich auftauchenden Texturen korregiert.


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Gibt bereits einen Patch gegen das Flackern.
Habe dazu vor paar Tagen in dem Crysis 2 Mod Thread was geschrieben, siehe Startposting. 

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx

Profiles 11.3



> New profiles added to this release:                    - Crysis 2 (Steam version) – resolves flickering seen when running in CrossFireX configurations.



Ansonsten die Crysis2.exe einfach in Bioshock.exe umbenennen dann sollte es weg sein.


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Nee es geht ja mehr um die plötzlich auftauchenden Texturen bzw Details. Kannste dir auch angucken in dem ein Video was der andere hier ein oder zwei Seiten vorher reingesetzt hat.


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Achso das meinst du.
Das sehe ich zum ersten mal, betreibe selber Crossfire aber solche Phenomene sehe ich zum ersten mal.


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Er hat ja kein Crossfire. Aber ein Versuch ist es ja wert. Das mit "Bioshock.exe" geht wohl auch. Nur "deadspace2.exe" soll nicht gehn, weil dann die Texturen transparent sind. Der das Problem mit der "deadspace2.exe" hatte meinte, dass "fear.exe" wiederum besserung verschaft hat. Müsst einfach mal testen.


----------



## Airblade85 (4. April 2011)

so langsam glaub ich auch das es mal wieder an der AMD karte liegt..im Multiplayer ist es mir auch erst zufällig aufgefallen....hab im übrigen 11.3 drauf....kann ja mal jemand schauen ob es mit dem 11.2 treiber genauso ist..


----------



## Tommy. (4. April 2011)

Also bei mir wirds jetzt ganz abenteurlich^^

hab den neusten treiber + catalyst runtergeladen uns installiert.
Selbes Problem.

Am schlimmsten isses übrigens bei der Map Leuchtturm.
Da is ja ca. in der Mitte dieses Plateau und das ist von soner Mauer umrandet
und wenn man sich dieser Mauer nährt, kommt es einem so vor, als würden sich immer Stück für Stück mehr Texturen aufbauen.
Hier und da entsteht mal ne neue Blume wenn man läuft, oder ein Geländer^^
also auf Leuchtturm isses mir jetzt wirklich extrem aufgefallen (seit ich drauf achte)

Naja hab dann einmal den Versuch mit fear.exe gemacht...
Skyline gespielt und es hat geklappt (Rohre die vorher aufgeploppt sind, waren die ganze Zeit sichtbar)
Hab schon gedacht NICE.
Dann kam Leuchtturm - Probleme wie oben beschrieben.

Dann habe ich die Datei in Bioshock umgeschrieben.
Leuchtturm-Server gesucht und connectet - siehe da - die Mauer sieht gleich egal ob 15 meter entfernung oder 5 ^^
Wieder gedacht - NICE
Dann kam Eva.zone glaub ich...dort wieder da selbe Problem...Texturen von Büschen und Hecken haben sich etwas verändert bei Annährung.
Diverse Details (Mülleimer,Tonnen etc.) erschienen bzw ploppten plötzlich auf.

DAS ist sehr komisch^^

Morgen probier ich mal bischen mim Catalyst rum. Vll geht da ja was.

Oder hat von euch noch jemand ne Idee?
Habe kein CF.

gute nacht


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Was habt Ihr für AMD Modelle?
Vllt. lässt sich das Problem dann besser beheben.


----------



## Airblade85 (4. April 2011)

*D4n1el Tipp ist Gold wert!!!!*

Hab die Crysis2.exe in fear.exe umbenannt und das Problem mit dem aufploppen im Multiplayer ist weg!!! nun geht es ohne Probleme!! haha wie geil ist das denn lol genauso wie bei Dead Space 2 damals...da hatte ich erst nur 30FPS  ind dirt2.exe umbenannt und zack hatte ich 80-120FPS  so langsam entwickelt sich das .exe umbenennen bei AMD katten zu einem Wundermittel 

P.S Das flimmern bei r_PostMSAA = 4 ist nun auch verschwunden!! lol

P.P.S weiß jemand ob es für Assassins Creed auch so ein Trick gibt?? weil da hab ich auch nur ca. 40FPS was eigentlich nicht sein kann....schojn komisch alles haha

P.P.P.S ich habe im übrigen eine 6950+ShaderMod 920/1450MHz


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Na siehst, scheint doch zu funktionieren. 

Kurz OT, kann mir evtl. jemand Abhilfe schaffen, wollte heute nacht Shift 2 spielen und habe folgendes Problem.
Könnt mir gerne eine PM schreiben oder direkt dort im Thread antworten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ationen/148552-nfs-shift-2-a.html#post2860750


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Haste das den auch wie Tommy auf verschiedenen Maps getestet? 

Assassins Creed 1 ist leider nicht wirklich verbesserbar. Wenn du Vsync aus machst, bekommste vielleicht 5FPS mehr. Warum das so ist wees ick och nich  Aber da findest du auch haufenweise Leute die sich deswegen den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich hab mir das Game damals auch nur von eim Kumpel ausgeborgt. Aber hier kannste mal gucken ob du mit den Config Einstellungen was erreichen kannst. TweakGuides.com - Assassin's Creed Tweak Guide


----------



## Airblade85 (4. April 2011)

> Haste das den auch wie Tommy auf verschiedenen Maps getestet?
> 
> Assassins Creed 1 ist leider nicht wirklich verbesserbar. Wenn du Vsync aus machst, bekommste vielleicht 5FPS mehr. Warum das so ist wees ick och nich Aber da findest du auch haufenweise Leute die sich deswegen den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich hab mir das Game damals auch nur von eim Kumpel ausgeborgt. Aber hier kannste mal gucken ob du mit den Config Einstellungen was erreichen kannst. TweakGuides.com - Assassin's Creed Tweak



nnee habs bis jetzt nur bei dieser Kirchen Map probiert....das mit dem leuchtturm was Tommy. beschreibt kann ja sogar ein allgemeiner Fehler sein denn alle haben?...

Das mit Assassins Creed find ich auch irgendwie komisch..selbst Teil 1 läuft bei mir mit nur 35-45FPS was eigentlich nicht sein kann..bin mit meinem Latein dort auch am Ende und muss es wohl so hinnehmen...das komische ist ja daran nur das andere mit sogar schlechteren system bessere FPS haben und es mit duchschnittlich 60FPS zocken..


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Allgemeiner Fehler ist das bei mir auf jeden Fall nicht. Aber der CCC 11.3 hat ja auch noch kein fix für crysis 2 gehabt. Da haben die nur das Flackern im Crossfiremodus über das Profil behoben. Im grunde wird da aber auch nur die zweite Gk deaktiviert. Da ist die umbenennung der .exe eine bessere Lösung. Ist nur für die AMD Leute zu hoffen, dass es bald ein Update dafür gibt.


----------



## Airblade85 (4. April 2011)

wie hoch muss ich eigentlich die r_DynTexMaxSize = ??? stellen?? hab da zur Zeit 160 stehen bei e_ShadowsMaxTexRes = 2042


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Das hab ich von iphone (ein user hier): Der Befehl "r_DynTexMaxSize = 160" verhindeert bei der Schattenerhöhung auf 2048, dass sich um die Spielfigur ein weißes Feld auftut, in dem keine Schatten sind. Die Figur schiebt praktisch ein weißes Feld vor sich her. 

Muss wohl so sein ^^ 
Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich, ob das flackern der Schatten damit was zu tun hat, wenn ich die Config verwende. Bei Crysis 1 konnte man auch e_ShadowsMaxTexRes auf 4084 stellen. Wie hoch dann r_DynTexMaxSize sein muss wees ick aber auch nicht. Hab hier was gefunden vom ersten Teil:

sys_LowSpecPak=0
r_TexSkyResolution=0
r_ImposterRatio=1
r_EnvCMResolution=2
r_EnvTexResolution=3
r_DynTexMaxSize=80
r_TexAtlasSize=2048
r_DynTexAtlasCloudsMaxSize=32
r_DynTexAtlasSpritesMaxSize=32
r_VegetationSpritesTexRes=64
r_TexturesStreaming = 2

[1]
sys_LowSpecPak=1
r_TexSkyResolution=1
r_ImposterRatio=2
r_EnvCMResolution=0
r_EnvTexResolution=1
r_DynTexMaxSize=50
r_TexAtlasSize=512
r_DynTexAtlasCloudsMaxSize=24
r_DynTexAtlasSpritesMaxSize=16
r_TexturesStreaming = 0

[2]
sys_LowSpecPak=1
r_ImposterRatio=1.5
r_EnvCMResolution=1
r_EnvTexResolution=2
r_DynTexMaxSize=60
r_TexAtlasSize=1024
r_DynTexAtlasCloudsMaxSize=24
r_DynTexAtlasSpritesMaxSize=16
r_TexturesStreaming = 0

[3]
r_ImposterRatio=1.5
r_EnvCMResolution=1
r_EnvTexResolution=2
r_DynTexMaxSize=60
r_TexAtlasSize=1024
r_DynTexAtlasCloudsMaxSize=24
r_DynTexAtlasSpritesMaxSize=16
r_TexturesStreaming = 0

Komisch das es hier wieder nur auf 80 ist. Da werd ich morgen mal auch etwas experimentieren.
Das sind übrigens aber auch wie man sehn kann Low-Configs. Das war für Leute die nicht genug Leistung am Start hatten.

Nachtrag:
Ich hab hier eine Seite entdeckt, wo man sich die Config zusammenstellen kann und nur kopiert werden brauch. http://cell-systems.net/cfg-maker/client-cfg-maker/create-crysis2%E2%80%9D-autoexec-cfg/

Ich hab da jetzt auch eine erstellt und getestet wo alles auf der höchsten Stufe ist. Für mich sehn die Schatten viel besser aus, bei dem Rest bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Hab für Airblade auch nochmal die eine Sceene nachgestellt und da siehste, dass ich nicht mehr die flackernden Schatten hab. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3-o7rhXHrU

Nachtrag 2: 
Wollte es jetzt genau wissen und hab Screenshots gemacht:

Mit Config: http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/BenzRex/Crysis22011-04-0406-14-10-12.jpg

Ohne: http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/BenzRex/Crysis22011-04-0406-14-15-40.jpg

Wenn ihr euch die beiden jeweils in einer neuen Registerkarte/Tab öffnet und hin und her schaltet, dann sieht man kein Unterschied. Also keine Schatten die besser aussehn.


----------



## McClaine (4. April 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> das absolut stupide ist ja,dass voll der hypegegen die leak-spieler gemacht wurde...ja sogar eine petition gestartet wurde...und das soll nun der dank für all die ehrlichen käufer sein?..na danke schön...! wie sagt man so schön:"der ehrliche ist immer der dumme"...das trifft ja wohl nun in sachen spiele zu 100% zu!
> mir würde das spiel echt gut gefallen...habe den single nun mal 3Std. gespielt und finde es gar nicht schlecht...nur fehlt für mnich das liebevolle...die feinheiten...sieht alles wie gemalt aus...also die häuser...die fenster...alles irgendwie wie tod...keine feinheiten eben! trotzdem macht es spass und sieht grafisch gar nicht so schlecht aus...da verstehe ich nicht das man sich nicht einfach mehr mühe gemacht hat! was modder hinbekommen in so kurzer zeit..wäre für die entwickler doch ein leichtes gewesen-dann hätrte man ein verspätetes dx11 eher verschmerzen können!
> der multiplayer würde auch sehr spass machen...also finde ihn vom gameplay echt gut...alllerdings hat er mich nach zwei tagen sau wütend gemacht...cheater...ständige abstürze...und jedesmal beim einloggen alles wieder asuf rang eins!
> nee 50€ ist das nicht wert! wie schon mal gesagt...die publisher nicht nur crytek..brauchen gar nicht rumheulen wenn zunehmend mehr leute geleakte versionen spielen bei dem was abgeliefert wird....bin selber echt enttäuscht von den ganzen letzten spielen die ich gekauft habe...F1..blackops...homefront..crysis 2..ect. alles mist!



Wo kann man unterschreiben!?
EA Fail, Crytek Fail, kurzum: GELDGEIER. Bin maßlos enttäuscht, hab den MP bis heute nicht mehr angerührt.
Zum Glück kaufte ich den Key (meine Vorahnung bestätigte sich...) und Spiel wurde über EA Downloader geladen - 19Euro. Da ist ja nicht so viel kaputt, aber was die Entwickler nun bei den Fans und Grafik Fetischisten kaputt gemacht haben lässt sich nicht bezahlen...


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Jetzt hab ich wie schon erwähnt mal beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen. Also alle die eine Limited Editon gekauft haben, aber immernoch kein Zugriff darauf haben, sollen einfach bei dem Händler wo sie es gekauft haben per Einschreiben eine Frist setzen. Wenn die abgelaufen ist und man seine "Ware" nicht bekommt, dann könnt ihr euer Geld zurück verlangen. Das ist doch mal was  

So, und jetzt rufe ich nochmal bei der EA-Hotline und frage wo man sich jetzt nun Hilfe holen soll. Weil ja der eine dem andern die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt. Natürlich werde ich das mit der Verbraucherzentrale auch erwähnen.


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich wie schon erwähnt mal beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen. Also alle die eine Limited Editon gekauft haben, aber immernoch kein Zugriff darauf haben, sollen einfach bei dem Händler wo sie es gekauft haben per Einschreiben eine Frist setzen. Wenn die abgelaufen ist und man seine "Ware" nicht bekommt, dann könnt ihr euer Geld zurück verlangen. Das ist doch mal was
> 
> So, und jetzt rufe ich nochmal bei der EA-Hotline und frage wo man sich jetzt nun Hilfe holen soll. Weil ja der eine dem andern die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt. Natürlich werde ich das mit der Verbraucherzentrale auch erwähnen.


 
Versteh ich das richtig, wenn ich ir das Game bei Amazone vorbestellt habe, soll ich mich bei dennen beschweren, dass mein Code nicht eingelöst wird?


----------



## Rizzard (4. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich wie schon erwähnt mal beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen. Also alle die eine Limited Editon gekauft haben, aber immernoch kein Zugriff darauf haben, sollen einfach bei dem Händler wo sie es gekauft haben per Einschreiben eine Frist setzen. Wenn die abgelaufen ist und man seine "Ware" nicht bekommt, dann könnt ihr euer Geld zurück verlangen. Das ist doch mal was
> 
> So, und jetzt rufe ich nochmal bei der EA-Hotline und frage wo man sich jetzt nun Hilfe holen soll. Weil ja der eine dem andern die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt. Natürlich werde ich das mit der Verbraucherzentrale auch erwähnen.


 
Ich schätze mal dir gehts da wohl ums Prinzip, denn die LE-Items sind doch bestimmt unwichtige Perks die man sowieso schnell freischaltet (zumindest wars bei BC2 so).


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Ja, weil AMAZON dein Vertragspartner ist. Die wenden sich dann an EA oder Crytek und wenn nichts passiert, dann muss AMAZON dir das Geld zurückgeben. 

Wie zu erwarten gabs bei der EA-Hotline nichts vernünftiges. Wieder der gleiche Satz "das spiel ist ja erst seit einer woche raus". Die reden sich jetzt nur noch raus, das sie ja nichts damit zu tun haben und das man sich bei Crytek melden soll. Ich dem jetzt dann von der EULA erzählt und das die mir bis jetzt nicht geantwortet haben. "tut mir leid, wir können da ihnen nicht helfen" Zum Schluß meinte ich dann halt nur noch, dass ich mir dann das Geld von AMAZON zurück hole und die dann von euch. Tja, wers nicht anders will wa!

@Blizzard23 Genau darum gehts  

Das ding ist ja auch, dass wenn man die immer wieder damit durchkommen läßt, dann wirds ja auch immer schlimmer und ist auch dann kein Wunder, dass die denken sie können mit uns machen was sie wollen.

Nachtrag:
Mit AMAZON grad telefoniert und die machen wenigstens Aktion. Also erstmal wollen die gucken ob es so ein Problem wirklich mit der Limited Edition gibt und dann wollen die versuchen mir selbst bei dem Problem zu helfen. Am geilsten ist aber, die wollen bei EA anrufen um zu fragen wie man das Problem lösen kann.  
Die melden sich dann innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden. Ich hab den das aber gesagt, das da bei der EA-Hotline keine hilfe zu erwarten ist und das finde die auch eine Frechheit.

Also los!!!! Alle die did ankotzt und ihren Code noch nicht einlösen konnten: !!!Beim Händler anrufen und sich auch beschweren!!!


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Also los!!!! Alle die did ankotzt und ihren Code noch nicht einlösen konnten: !!!Beim Händler anrufen und sich auch beschweren!!!


 
Tja gesagt, getan. Mir wurde das selbe gesagt. Die hätten eine Abteilung für solche Fälle und melden sich bei mir.

PS: Kan den MP immer noch nicht zocken . Werd immer noch rausgegickt. Hab schon alles mögliche am Router gemacht und die Fire Wall eingestellt. Nichts hat gebracht . Werde einfach nachh paar minuten disconectet mit irgend welchen bescheuerten Fehlermeldungen .
Weiß jemand, obs was bringen würde, wenn ich die Windoof Fire Wall komplett abschalte. Oder vllt Punk Buster ausmachen .


----------



## Dr. Kucho (4. April 2011)

Hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch mal gekauft und hatte keine Probleme die Boni der Limited Edition einzulösen. Doch derzeit nervt mich in der Kampagne, dass meine Nano Catalyst Punkt auf einmal verschwunden sind und ständig auf 0 bleiben. Bevor ich mich jetzt durch 404 Seiten lese: Gibt da irgendeine Möglichkeit, irgendetwas gegen diesen Bug zu machen?


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch mal gekauft und hatte keine Probleme die Boni der Limited Edition einzulösen. Doch derzeit nervt mich in der Kampagne, dass meine Nano Catalyst Punkt auf einmal verschwunden sind und ständig auf 0 bleiben. Bevor ich mich jetzt durch 404 Seiten lese: Gibt da irgendeine Möglichkeit, irgendetwas gegen diesen Bug zu machen?


 
Hmm das Problem ist zwar nicht so häufig, aber ne Lösung gabs glaub ich bis jetzt noch nicht .
Ansonsten .


----------



## Warlock54 (4. April 2011)

Hey Leute, gibts irgendwie ienen pcgh-ts-channel für crysis 2, damit wir zusammen mal zocken können ?


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

Du (Ihr) könntet auf den TS³ Server vom PCGHX Clan kommen.


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Tja gesagt, getan. Mir wurde das selbe gesagt. Die hätten eine Abteilung für solche Fälle und melden sich bei mir.





Jefim schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, obs was bringen würde, wenn ich die Windoof Fire Wall komplett abschalte. Oder vllt Punk Buster ausmachen .



Meinste weil da immer wieder steht, dass du dich hinter einer starken firewall befindest? Hab das auch immer da zu stehn und werd eigentlich kaum disconectet und irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen, dass es nur eine fehlerhafte Fehlermeldung ist. Punk Buster gibts nicht bei Crysis 2. Brauchste also nicht deaktivieren oder deinstallieren.


----------



## Infin1ty (4. April 2011)

Hat irgendwer schon ne Lösung für das "Crysis 2 could not be located on your system" gefunden. ?
Habe mir das Game per EA Download Manager besorgt, beim versuch es zu patchen kommt immer nur das.

Bisher habe ich nur herausbekommen dass Crysis 2 so installiert werden muss: "X:\Programme (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2\"
und nicht wie der DL Manager es gemacht hat "X:\Programme (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crysis(R) 2\"

Bringt aber keine Änderung, Crysis 2 Launcher als Admin ausführen hat auch nichts geändert. Die Activation.exe habe ich ausgeführt
und meinen Key eingetragen, wurde auch angenommen.

Irgendwer ne Lösung ? Bin hier am verzweifeln


----------



## Warlock54 (4. April 2011)

Ok wie lautet da die adresse ???

edit: von dem channel vom pcgh ?


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

Weiß ich nicht auswendig, kannst ja hier im Info-Thread im Clan-Forum nachschauen.


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Jetzt schlägts gleich 13!!!! Die Antwort von Amazon:

"Wie ich in Ihrer Bestellung sehe, haben Sie die PC-Version des Games "Crysis 2" bei uns erworben. Leider ist es so, dass die auf unserer Homepage beworbene Vorbesteller-Aktion (Bonusitem “Gold Dog Tag“) nicht für die PC-Version gegolten hat.  Aus diesem Grund haben Sie auch keinen Code von uns erhalten und können daher das Bonus-Item leider nicht erhalten.  Ich bitte in diesem Fall um Ihr Verständnis."  

Ich ruf da jetzt nochmal an. Die wollen mich doch verarschen. Das steht doch auf meine Hülle und ein Code hab ich auch!


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

88.84.141.74  Port 4242


----------



## Warlock54 (4. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> 88.84.141.74  Port 4242



ok danke !


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Meinste weil da immer wieder steht, dass du dich hinter einer starken firewall befindest? Hab das auch immer da zu stehn und werd eigentlich kaum disconectet und irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen, dass es nur eine fehlerhafte Fehlermeldung ist. Punk Buster gibts nicht bei Crysis 2. Brauchste also nicht deaktivieren oder deinstallieren.


 
Nicht ganz. Da steht einmal was von "Verbindung zu den Mitspielern wurde unterbrochen. Sie werden jetzt ausgelogt". und das andere ist eingenerels Netzwerkproblemm .

Versteh nur nicht, wieso ich dann überhaupt joinen kann. Und erst nach einigen Minuten rausfliege .


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> 88.84.141.74  Port 4242


 
Mal für Anfänger bitte: Wie gebe ich das im MP ein?! Bei über IP verbinden? Und wenn ja, wie hänge ich dann den Port dran?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

Das musst du bei Teamspeak 3 eingeben^^
Dann kannst du mit den anderen, die gerade auf diesem TS3 Server online sind, quatschen.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

Danke. Ich merke, dass ich in dieser Hinsicht ein echter Neuling bin... Ich hab das so verstanden, dass ich TS3 beta lade, installire und mich dann über die Nummer mit dem Server verbinde... Soweit richitg? Wenn ja, wie findet dann Crysis 2 diesen Server (wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage aber trotzdem Danke).

Grüße


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

Der TeamSpeak Server hat mit Crysis überhaupt nix zu tun. 
Du startest TS einfach vor dem Spiel und gehst auch vorher in den Channel am TS Server in den du willst. Dann eben das gewohnte in Crysis 2 oder in jedem anderen Game.


----------



## Tommy. (4. April 2011)

@Airblade85

Geht es bei dir auch bei der nächsten Map noch?
Bei mir isses nämlich immer nur bei der ersten Map, die ich aufm Sever spiele.
Ab der 2. isses dann wieder beim alten.

Ich probiers jetzt mal mit deiner Config + fear.exe

vll isses ja dann 4 ever and always 

****Update:
Grad getestet mit deiner CFG - selbe Problem 1. map alles super 2. map FAIL

Man Junge was is das fürne Config?^^
Ich war ja 5x schneller als ohne eine Config


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der TeamSpeak Server hat mit Crysis überhaupt nix zu tun.


 
Cool, da habe ich ja echt die totale Ahnung bewiesen ungefähr so:. Und ich setzt gleich noch ein obendrauf:

Ich hab mich im pcgh clan forum angemeldet - es gibt aber nicht zufällig einen Server auf dem die Leute aus dem pcgh-Forum spielen?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

Machs einfach^^ Lade dir TS3, gebe da die Daten ein, die ich gepostet habe. Da hast du erstmal einen Überblick, was TS3 überhaupt ist^^ Und da siehst du auch einen Crysis 2 Channel, da gehst du einfach rein und kannst mit den beiden anderen die grad drauf sind quatschen. 
Dann startest du Crysis 2 und kannst denen, wenn sie denn den Namen des Servers auf dem sie gerade sind wissen, hinterher joinen


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

@nyso: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Cool, da habe ich ja echt die totale Ahnung bewiesen ungefähr so:. Und ich setzt gleich noch ein obendrauf:
> 
> Ich hab mich im pcgh clan forum angemeldet - es gibt aber nicht zufällig einen Server auf dem die Leute aus dem pcgh-Forum spielen?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


 
Soweit ich weiß, kann man garnicht bei Crysis 2 einen eigenen Server mieten ^^. Demzufolge muss man sich im Spiel zusammentreffen, indem alle in eine Lobby gehen und dann sucht der Host einen Server aus. So ungefär denk ich mal . 
Team Speak 3 dient nur zur "Unterhalten", damit man sich im Spiel absprechen kann. Wenn dir Skype was sagt, müsstest du den Sinn von TS auch verstehen.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

@Jefim: Danke. Ja Skype sagt mir was. Mittlerweile hat das mit ts3 auch funktioniert. Bin schwer beeindruckt sogar mit meiner müden Verbindung. Nun fehlt nur noch, dass die Meldeliste im clan thread aktualisiert wird und mich ingame auch mal jemand kennt. Wobei: Ich hab immerhin schon drei Freunde... für einen absoluten MP Anfänger garnicht schlecht. 

Danke Euch beiden nochmal.


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> @Jefim: Danke. Ja Skype sagt mir was. Mittlerweile hat das mit ts3 auch funktioniert. Bin schwer beeindruckt sogar mit meiner müden Verbindung. Nun fehlt nur noch, dass die Meldeliste im clan thread aktualisiert wird und mich ingame auch mal jemand kennt. Wobei: Ich hab immerhin schon drei Freunde... für einen absoluten MP Anfänger garnicht schlecht.
> 
> Danke Euch beiden nochmal.



Dazu sind wir da  . Hab dich auch im Game schon geaadet. Aber das mit dem mitspielen wird wohl nichts, solange bei mir der Mp nicht vernünftig läuft. Den nach paar Minuten immer wieder einlogen und neu nachjoinen kommt für michnicht in Frage.

€dit: Hab ne Mail von Amazon erhalten, in der ich dazu aufgefordert werde mein Problemm bei EA zu schildern . Na das kann ja lustig werden. Wasn für Teufelskreis .


----------



## McClaine (4. April 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer schon ne Lösung für das "Crysis 2 could not be located on your system" gefunden. ?
> Habe mir das Game per EA Download Manager besorgt, beim versuch es zu patchen kommt immer nur das.
> 
> Bisher habe ich nur herausbekommen dass Crysis 2 so installiert werden muss: "X:\Programme (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2\"
> ...



Hatte ich auch. Schau mal nach wohin der Ea Downloader das Spiel lädt, bei mir hat er zB Crysis in nen Ordner Namens "Dragon Age 2" gesteckt... -,-
Ich hab einfach den Ordner in Crysis 2 umbenannt und gut wars


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

@Jefim: Einer der drei bist Du und ich hoffe schwer, dass das noch was wird und Du mal länger als 5 Minuten online sein kannst... 

Übrigens. Ein Post ein paar Seiten zuvor hat mich drauf gebracht, dass es vielleicht auch eine Hintergrundsoftware sein könnte, die den Abbruch veranlaßt?! Hast Du da irgendwas laufen?!

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> @Jefim: Einer der drei bist Du und ich hoffe schwer, dass das noch was wird und Du mal länger als 5 Minuten online sein kannst...
> 
> Übrigens. Ein Post ein paar Seiten zuvor hat mich drauf gebracht, dass es vielleicht auch eine Hintergrundsoftware sein könnte, die den Abbruch veranlaßt?! Hast Du da irgendwas laufen?!
> 
> Grüße


 
Den Gedanken hatte ich natürlich auch schon. Aber abgesehen von Temspeak läuft bei mir selten was im Hintergrund . 
Grad das Game aufm Laptaop probiert. Exakt die selben Problemme. Kann mich weder mit dem Erstacounteinlogen, noch bleibe ich länger als 3 Minuten im Game . Ich bin am Ende mit meinem Latein .


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Was hastn meistens für ein Ping und benutzt du eine Leitung oder W-Lan?


----------



## Zlicer (4. April 2011)

@Jefim
Hast du auf deinem Mainboard vielleicht 2 Lan-Buchsen? Falls ja geh mal in die Netzwerkadaptereinstellungen und setzt einen Haken bei dem Punkt dass andere über deinen Rechner in das Internet können und dann nimm den Haken da wieder raus. Das hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

Also wenn du auf einem anderen PC das gleiche Problem hast, kommt doch nur der Acc in Frage, oder der Router. 
Mal einen anderen Acc probiert? Spinnt der Router auch bei anderen Games?


----------



## Bull56 (4. April 2011)

immerhin kommt heute abend noch der zweite patch für crysis 2 raus


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> immerhin kommt heute abend noch der zweite patch für crysis 2 raus


 
Für was soll der gut sein, nur für MP oder allgemein?


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Ja leider... Crysis 2: Patch 1.2.0.0 für PC erscheint heute - Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen und Bugfixes


----------



## Alan Asleep (4. April 2011)

Crysis 2 PC 1.2.0 Patch Notes - Update #2
Post   04 04, 2011 /01:38 

Crysis 2 PC 1.2.0.0

A new Crysis 2 PC patch is scheduled to go live later today. Below you will find a list of the top fixes.

List of changes
• Further improved anti-cheat measures
• Fix for spurious characters appearing when initiating text chat
• Fix for Chatlog doesn't disappear after kill cam
• Fixed occasional login issues
• Changed VOIP defaults
• Fixed some UI aspect issues on multiple monitors
• Added option for crouch toggle in MP & SP
• Fixed a bug where players lost Nano Catalyst points after restarting the game
• Filter settings in server browser are now retained
• Default player count required to start a game from the lobby lowered to 4
• Fixed issue related to “Deleting Reference Counted Object Twice” error that appeared for some users with strict router/firewall settings
• Fixed issue of not being able to melee after dying
• Fixed issue where some video cards were being stated as unsupported

We’re working hard with our Ranked Server Partners to switch the servers at the same time that the patch goes live – but inevitably this will take time so we ask for your patience. When you launch the game, the patch will auto-download. If you cannot find servers, please exit the game and re-start to ensure the patch has applied.
You can check the version number by selecting Properties on Crysis2.exe and selecting Details. The correct version after patching will be 1.2.0.0, and the executable will be signed by Crytek GmbH.


Für die PS3 gibt es ja schon nen Patch der auch AI Verhalten im Singleplayer verbessert. Das kommt für PC bestimmt auch noch, damit mancher CELL Soldat sich nimmer selbst in die Luft sprengt . Aber die konzentrieren sich jetzt erstmal auf Multiplayer, verständlicherweise.


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

@D4n1el: Habe ne 2000er von Unity Media (Kabelinternet): Mein Ping isz meistens um die 16. denk ma daran sollte es nicht scheitern.

@Zlicer: Hab nur einen LAN-Anschluss. Wie genau meinst du das mit den Hacken ein und aus? Bei Adaptereinstellungen/Freigabe etc.?

@Nyso: Wie gesagt auf den Laptop (W-Lan) die selben Fehlermeldungen. Am PC von meinem Dad hab ichs noch nicht probiert. Denke, dass würde kaum was bringen. Sind beide an einem Router/Modem angeschloßen. Tja und mein erster, eigentlicher Acount funt kommischerweise nur auf mycrysis.com und nicht im Game . Beim zweiten kann ich mich zwar einlogen, aber hab halt die Disconects .


----------



## frankii (4. April 2011)

Hallo,
Überlege die ganze Zeit ob ich mir Cyrsis 2 holen soll oder nicht.
Durch die ganze Grafikdiskutirerei bekomm ich gar nicht mit, wie ist eigentlich das Spiel? Gameplay, Story usw. gut?
Cyrsis 1 fand ich grafisch natürlich top, das Spiel selbst irgendwie öde, bin noch nicht mal ganz durch, kein Antrieb.
Mein letztes Spiel war Bulletstorm, das fand ich richtig klasse
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Dr. Kucho (4. April 2011)

Okay das mit den Nano Catalyst Points kommt ein wenig zu spät für mich, da ich die Kampagne jetzt schon durchgespielt habe. 

Unterm Strich hat mir Crysis 2 besser gefallen als erwartet. Ich hab allerdings auch mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet, da das Spiel ja mit negativer Kritik überhäuft wurde. Das Gameplay ist deutlich intuitiver und flüssiger als bei Teil 1 und der Singleplayer ist ganz witzig, weil da wirklich ein visuelles Feuerwerk abgefackelt wird. Die Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut und vor allem mit Blick auf die FPS ist das Gebotene wirklich klasse. Ein Texturpatch könnte das Spiel vertragen und vielleicht DX11 Schatten, aber ansonsten sieht Crysis 2 absolut Top aus. Mir hat es auf jeden Fall mehr Spass gemacht als Crysis und Warhead, obwohl es immernoch einige Macken, fragwürdige Designentscheidungen und Logiklücken beinhaltet. Unterm Strich bin ich aber zufrieden und kann nur über die Länge der Kampagne klagen.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> ...mein erster, eigentlicher Acount funt kommischerweise nur auf mycrysis.com und nicht im Game . Beim zweiten kann ich mich zwar einlogen, aber hab halt die Disconects .


 
Meine richtig blöde Vermutung ist, dass genau da die Crux liegt: Das Spiel ist für den einen account bei mycrysis registriert und im Spiel für den anderen. Vielleicht wird eben das ingame überprüft und dann fliegst Du wegen dieser Ungleichheit raus... Natürlich nur ne Vermutung. Doch wenn es so wäre müsste das heißen, dass der (bisher nicht so hilfreiche Support) sollte Dir dabei helfen aus Deinen zwei Accounts einen zu machen.

Grüße


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. April 2011)

@frankii

Ich warte erstmal ab. Im Moment ist mir Crysis 2 noch einwenig zu teuer, dafür das es noch nicht so ganz rund läuft.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

frankii schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Überlege die ganze Zeit ob ich mir Cyrsis 2 holen soll oder nicht.
> Durch die ganze Grafikdiskutirerei bekomm ich gar nicht mit, wie ist eigentlich das Spiel? Gameplay, Story usw. gut?
> Cyrsis 1 fand ich grafisch natürlich top, das Spiel selbst irgendwie öde, bin noch nicht mal ganz durch, kein Antrieb.
> ...


 
Also ich sage: Hol es Dir. Es läuft auf meinem kleinen Notebook hervorragend auf "sehr hoch" - "extreme" (bei 30-40 FPS), sieht dafür super aus und macht, dadurch das es etwas weniger offen designt ist, sehr viel Spaß. Die KI ist, außer manchmal im Nahkampf, richtig fit. Die Story ist mäßig, aber dafür wirklich packend inszeniert (Man darf Story und Inszenierung meiner Meinung nach nicht in einen Topf werfen: Man kann auch, an sich, gute Geschichten tödlich lagatmig erzählen - vgl. Thomas Mann  bei C2 ist es andersrum).

Ich könnte es auch negativ formulieren und sagen: Ich weiß nicht, ob es zur Zeit einen besseren Shooter gibt?!

Grüße


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal ab. Im Moment ist mir Crysis 2 noch einwenig zu teuer



http://www.gamekeys.biz/product_info.php?info=p6_crysis-2.html


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Meine richtig blöde Vermutung ist, dass genau da die Crux liegt: Das Spiel ist für den einen account bei mycrysis registriert und im Spiel für den anderen. Vielleicht wird eben das ingame überprüft und dann fliegst Du wegen dieser Ungleichheit raus... Natürlich nur ne Vermutung. Doch wenn es so wäre müsste das heißen, dass der (bisher nicht so hilfreiche Support) sollte Dir dabei helfen aus Deinen zwei Accounts einen zu machen.
> 
> Grüße



Vllt liegts an den "." im Namen (J.Z.)? Das erklärt aber immer noch nicht, warum ich ich mich auf der Page einlogen kann und im Game nicht .
Wie bereits erwähnt hatte ich ne Mail an mycrysis geschriben aber ne Antwort erwarte ich nicht mehr -.-".


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Dann müsste ich ja mit meiner Emailadresse als Namen nur fliegen  
Kannst ja auch mal bei dein Provider anrufen und fragen ob es bei der Leitung zwischendurch irgendwie zu aussetzern kommt. Das hab ich damals voll oft bei AOL gehabt, bis ich dann total genervt zu Arcor gewechselt hab.

Was du noch machen kannst ist, dir das Handbuch vom Router nehmen und nach Exposed Host Blättern. Wird auch DMZ genannt, aber nicht mit *Demilitarized Zone *verwechseln. Wenn dein Router so eine Funktion hat, dann hau da deine IP rein. Dann hat dein Rechner höchste Priorität. Das hab ich früher immer gemacht, als ich mir meine Leitung noch mit meiner Schwester teilen musste


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

Habt ihr den Patch schon geladen?! Hab gerade den Download gestartet. Vielleicht bereinigt der ja das Login Problem?! Wäre schön...

Grüße


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. April 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Gamekeys.biz - Crysis 2


 
Danke, aber eine CD wäre mir lieber.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. April 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Gamekeys.biz - Crysis 2


 
Die meisten Key-Shops sind illegal, also ich denke den Link solltest du rausnehmen, denn der Shop ist 100% nicht legal. Alleinschon die Domain .biz.....


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

Weiß einer wann der Patch für die Steamversion kommt?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. April 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die meisten Key-Shops sind illegal, also ich denke den Link solltest du rausnehmen, denn der Shop ist 100% nicht legal. Alleinschon die Domain .biz.....


 
wo ist das problem der biz-domain?!  das ist eine stinknormale domain... kann sich jeder sichern. war irgendwann mal für firmen gedacht, soweit ich mich erinnere..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. April 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> wo ist das problem der biz-domain?!  das ist eine stinknormale domain... kann sich jeder sichern. war irgendwann mal für firmen gedacht, soweit ich mich erinnere..


 
Ich hab nicht gesagt das der Shop aufgrund seiner Domain illegal ist, sondern weil Key-Shops allgemein illegal sind. Und welcher renomierte Händler hat schon eine biz Domain? Naja egal.
Key Shops sind (größtenteils)illegal, wurde hier auch schon ausreichend diskutiert.

 Wenn sie legal sind, sind sie von Steam/EA dazu autorisiert und dann kostet Crysis 2 bestimmt auch keine 20 €...


----------



## motsch_ (4. April 2011)

Einfach geiles spiel!


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Der Shop ist auch schon im EA Forum aufgetaucht, getan hat dagegen auch niemand etwas.


----------



## Sutta (4. April 2011)

Ich hab folgendes Problem mit dem Multiplayer: Sobald ich versuche einem Spiel beizutreten crasht meine Internetverbindung. 
Die Internetverbindung geht einfach flöten, 5 Minuten lang.  Woran kann das liegen??  

Während der Demo lief bei mir alles perfekt, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. April 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und welcher renomierte Händler hat schon eine biz Domain?


wie schon gesagt ist das eine ganz normale domain wie .de .com .org etc. siehe hier: Link
du assoziierst mit der domain irgendwas verdächtiges/zwielichtiges etc. was verkehrt ist. wollte dich nur aufklären


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2011)

Da haben wir ja noch einen Fall. Bei der Demo liefs bei mir auch ganz aktzeptabel... nach 3 Tagen erst . 

Den Patch kann ich auch nicht loaden. Oder ist der noch garnicht draußen?


----------



## Bull56 (4. April 2011)

komisch-wenn ich in einen server gehe ist der server nach einer runde leer

also bei mir hat auch noch kein patch geladen...


----------



## Cyberratchet (4. April 2011)

Hast du auch den "Crysis2Launcher" verwendet? Die normale C2 Exe läd, zumindest bei mir, keine Patches herunter.


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Patch 1.2, mit dem Launcher zu beziehen. 
Ansonsten:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/Downloads/Download/56782/Crysis_2/Patch_12.html



> Patch 1.2
> -Further improved anti-cheat measures
> -Fix for spurious characters appearing when initiating text chat
> -Fix for Chatlog doesn't disappear after kill cam
> ...


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Den Patch kann ich auch nicht loaden. Oder ist der noch garnicht draußen?


 
Mist, dass nciht mal das geht. Hatte gehofft, Dir nach dem Update zu begegnen... Aber dass Du nicht mal den Patch landen kannst... Hast Du`s mit dem Laucher versucht?

Grüße


----------



## Airblade85 (4. April 2011)

mmhh also bei ploppen die Gegenstände wieder auf  zum kotzen...und wenn man von jemandem zum Spiel eingeladen wird und man diese annimmt, dann steht da immer "verbindung zum Host fehlgeschlagen" und das witzloseste am ganzem Game ist, das man noch nicht mal eine Mail im game schreiben kann!!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2011)

Bei mir gings jetzt auch mit dem Patch, ein wunder das wenigstens das geht. Nur der MP geht bis jetzt nicht, da ich mich nicht anmelden kann


----------



## Airblade85 (4. April 2011)

lol geht ja schon gut los mit dem Super patch


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

Tja, Steam braucht wohl noch ne Weile. Vielleicht kann ich dann morgen halbwegs cheaterfrei spielen

Edit: Nep, Steam hat den Patch schon lange geladen, und ich habs nicht gemerkt

Tja, Steam FTW


----------



## Airblade85 (4. April 2011)

nope träum weiter...gerade wieder kein Bock gehabt weiter zu spielen...schon wieder welche unterwegs gewesen die dich selbst wenn du die Panzerung eingeschalten hattest mit gerade mal 1 Schuß gekillt haben..oder dann war da einer auf dem konntest du ballern wie du wolltest..der ist einfach nicht gestorben


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Am besten man patcht den MP komplett raus. 
Crysis und MP passt eh nicht zusammen.


----------



## Bu11et (5. April 2011)

Woohaa das mit dem Luncher war ein guter Tipp , txh 4 that. Hab natrülich den MP gestarten. DEr erste Acount mit dem LE-Code funzt halt immr noch nicht. Aber ich konnte das erste mal eine Map bis zum Schluss durchspielen .
Bin vorsichtshalber ein mal davor selbst rausgegangen, damit mein Lvl 2 wenigstens gespeichert wird . Und sofort kamm wieder ne Fehlermeldung, dass ich meine Inetverbindung überprüfen soll . 
Naja mal schauen wies beim nächsten mal aussieht.

€dit: @ HD5870 wie recht du hast .


----------



## Airblade85 (5. April 2011)

jo hd das wäre vielleicht das beste....oder zumindest ein gescheiten Cheater Schutz und Admins die auch bannen und das sofort.
ich hatte damals für CSS hacks womit ich ab und an gerne mal gegen Bots gezockt habe...ein mal hab ich dann vergessen denn hack aus zu machen und hab mich zu einem Server verbunden..kaum war ich im Game wurde ich sofort von der Konsole gekickt und auch sofort Server Ban  So muss das gehen und nicht anderst, aber Cryshit ist wohl zu doof bzw ihnen ist nur wichtig was sie einnehmen

edit: HD und Jefim wie heißt ihr bei C2??


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

Bei CSS ist das heute nicht mehr so, wenn man sich die ganzen VIP Hacks anschaut vergeht mir alles.
Selbst in der ESL kannst du ohne Cheater vergessen, Aequitas ist so ein sinnloses Anti-Cheat System, genauso sinnlos wie VAC und PB.

Habe vor einiger Zeit was gelesen, dass es bald möglich sein soll spiele über ein Stream zu spielen.
Man benötigt dann erstens keine gute Hardware mehr und zweitens kann man nicht cheaten. 
Gute Frage wie das jetzt hieß..

Glaube das wars:
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...piele-Stream-Games-ohne-Hardware-4196058.html


----------



## Gast12307 (5. April 2011)

Kleiner Tipp vom Rande  : 
Es hieß/heißt OnLive ( http://www.onlive.com/#1 ) und das Deutschlandrelease wurde nicht bekannt gegeben bzw. kann erst stattfinden wenn ein Serverpartner gefunden wurde. Für mehr Info's einfachmal die OnLive-Website stalken ( http://www.onlive.com/#1 )  oder Chip besuchen ( http://m.chip.de/news/OnLive-Spiele-als-Stream-ab-2011-in-Europa_44357089.html ) oder Google benutzen oder ne Runde bingen   <------ unlustig 

greez bel_gen_14

Edit: Verdammt, du hast es vor mir gepostet, aber ich habe nicht bei der ultimativen-extremen-super-DOOF daumen2: Seite für Semi PC Experten gefunden die zum Axel-Springer Verlag  =  DOOF (ich habe keine Vorurteile gegenüber dem Verleger der Bild) gehört sondern vor einem Jahr in einem Fachmagzin gelesen (nicht PCGames... oder so) <-----------  unsinniger Text ab 3/4 der ersten Zeile vom Edit Text


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. April 2011)

Ich hab seit ein Problem mit der Produktaktivierung.

Alle Nase Lang verlangt Crysis 2 (Singleplayer - gestertet per Crysis2 Verknüpfung - nicht Launcher) erneut nach einer Aktivierung.
Wenn ich dann auf aktivieren klicke steht mein KEY schon in der Eingabemaske und ich brauche nur auf "aktivieren" klicken und dann kommt das Fenster das mir sagt das die Aktivierung erfolgreich war.

Weiß jemand warum ich das öfters wiederholen muß 

PS: Da ich nur Single-Player spiele hab ich per config den Login-Bildschirm für Crynet abgeschalten.


----------



## Bu11et (5. April 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich hab seit ein Problem mit der Produktaktivierung.
> 
> Alle Nase Lang verlangt Crysis 2 (Singleplayer - gestertet per Crysis2 Verknüpfung - nicht Launcher) erneut nach einer Aktiviecht
> Weiß jemand warum ich das öfters wiederholen muß
> ...


 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibts irgendwo im Instalationsverzeichnis (Bin32 Ordner) ein kleines extra Programm (activation), womit du dein Spiel aktivieren kannst. Versuchs mal damit.


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

Und bitte als Administrator starten.


----------



## Airblade85 (5. April 2011)

soo also das auploppen ist nun wieder da  das komische ist aber folgendes....wenn ich die .exe in fear oder Bioshock umbenenne, dann geht die erste Map ohne Probleme und ohne das aufploppen. Sobald aber ein Map Wechsel ist, dann ist das aufploppen wieder da...also kann es eigentlich nur ein Treiber Problem sein....

P.S kann mir mal jemand erklären fü was die Panzerung soll?? wenn man diese aktiviert, dann verreckt man genauso schnell. gerade wieder mehr als 1 mal gehabt..obwohl ich die Panzerung aktiviert habe ballern die mich mit 1-2 Schuss um und das wars..


----------



## Tommy. (5. April 2011)

Hi Airblade,

genau das selbe, habe ich doch vor 3-4 Seiten geschrieben.
^^

Hab mittlerweile noch paar andere Versuche gestartet.
u.a. :

- Die geänderten .exe Dateien schreibgeschützt gemacht.
- .exe in Fear, Bioshock und Rift gewandelt
- Catalyst 11.4 (inc Treiber) installiert
- Bei dem 11.4er Center, mal alles auf Low gestellt (& getestet) und mal alles auf HIGH
- Ausländische Server getestet.

Alles hat nichts geholfen...bzw es hilft nur in der ersten Map. Da läuft wirklich alles TOP.
Crazy^^

Habe ne 5870 - kein CF & KEINE CONFIG !

Problem is nur, wenn man danach googlet (alla Ati Bugs/Grafikfehler crysis2) kommt man nur auf Threads, zum Thema Crossfire und diesen Blitzen.
Was mit sicherheit viel schlimmer ist.



Die Panzerung benutze ich auch fast nie hab glaub ich 5-11-12 oda so


----------



## Airblade85 (5. April 2011)

ja sorry hatte deinen letzten beitrag net gelesen haha übersehen 

naja aber schon komisch das wir beiden Pleppos anscheinend bis jetzt die einzigen sind mit diesem kack Problem..irgendwie muss es aber am Treiber liegen, ansonsten würde es ja auf einer Map nicht gehen...

P.S lad gerade denn 11.4 runter...nach deiner Aussage kann ich denn Download aber wieder abbrechen


----------



## Tommy. (5. April 2011)

jaa also er hat keine verbesserung gebracht^^

tja wenn nicht einem von uns etwas einfällt, dann müssen wir wohl damit weiter zocken.
Aber vll isses mim nächsten Patch oder Treiber ja wirklich weg.
Oder jemand gibt uns noch einen Tipp.

Es ist wirklich ein komischer Fehler. Das "Team" Grafikkarte + Spiel funktioniert ja UND sie können es ohne Probleme.
Aber halt nur eine Map lang...danach KB mehr der jungs 
Also irgendwie stimmen die Treiber und das Spiel schon.

Gute nacht Chef...morgen vll wieder ne idee


----------



## Stormraider03 (5. April 2011)

@Airblade85  

Hatte dich auch zum spielen eingeladen aber da steht immer nur, verbindung zum Host fehlgeschlagen.
Morgen nochmal checken....das ganze gib es doch nicht, das dass nicht geht ständig.

Warum kann man keine PN in Crysis 2 verschicken???


----------



## Stormraider03 (5. April 2011)

Anscheinend laufen da immer noch cheater rum.Es kann doch nicht seien das ich nen ganzes Magazin auf ein Baller und der immer noch da steht.
Oder das manche in Super Turbo Mode da rumlaufen 5x schneller als ich???

i hate cheater man man ich bin auch nicht grad der Beste, aber cheaten ist für Leute die keine lust haben zu verlieren.
Voll bescheuert naja so ist das halt.


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

Doch noch jemand wach. 
Keine Ahnung was da los ist auf jedenfall hat Crytek auf ganzer Linie versagt.


----------



## Airblade85 (5. April 2011)

@Tommy.

Ich habe vielleicht eine Lösung....starte mal das game immer aus dem Bin32 Ordner als Admin...seitdem ich das mache habe ich keine PopUps mehr...hab jetzt hintereinander 4 Runden gespielt und es ist nicht einmal aufgeploppt....keine Ahnung ob das jetzt nur Zufall war oder ob es echt eine Lösung ist, aber ein versuch ist es Wert 

Falls es eine Lösung sein sollte, dann muss sich da irgendwie was nicht mit der Verknüpfung verstehen...ich denke mal du hast das Game auch immer von der Verknüpfung aus gestartet oder??



> @Airblade85
> 
> Hatte dich auch zum spielen eingeladen aber da steht immer nur, verbindung zum Host fehlgeschlagen.
> Morgen nochmal checken....das ganze gib es doch nicht, das dass nicht geht ständig.
> ...



jup das selbe wie bei mir...verbindung zum host fehlgeschlagen immer wieder das selbe Cryshit bekommt echt nicht gebacken....und das mit denn cheatern nervt auch langsam tierisch


----------



## Bull56 (5. April 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Doch noch jemand wach.
> Keine Ahnung was da los ist auf jedenfall hat Crytek auf ganzer Linie versagt.


 
jetzt erst oder nicht schon seit tagen!?

also ich kann immernoch ohne patch in den mp 

also scheint am mp eh nicht groß was geändert worden zu sein


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Juten Morgen!
Hab das ebend mal gestartet. Ohne Probleme fing er an den Patch zu laden und zu installieren. Eine ganze Runde hab ich auch gespielt. Nur die Chatfunktion ist mir beim spielen als Änderung aufgefallen.


----------



## Gerry (5. April 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Der Datenträger gehört natürlich dir. Aber er hat keine Bedeutung. Der Besitz des Datenträgers bedeutet NICHT, dass
> du die darauf enthaltene Software benutzen darfst. Um die darauf enthaltene Software zu nutzen musst du das Nutzungsrecht kaufen oder mieten. Und das wird in der Eula geregelt, leider völlig legal und wirksam.



Das stimmt nicht, zumindest nicht nach deutschem Recht. 

Die EULA sind AGB und müssen dem Vebraucher spätestens bei Vertragsschluss zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Da dies über die EULA aber erst nach Vertragsschluss erfolgt, werden die einzelnen EULA-Regelungen nicht in den Vertrag einbezogen.
Was aber korrekt ist: Man erwirbt nur ein Nutzungsrecht an der Software. Dies allerdings nicht zu den EULA-Bedingungen, sondern nur zu den Bedingungen, die auf der CD/DVD-Hülle abgedruckt wurden.



D4n1el schrieb:


> Ja, weil AMAZON dein Vertragspartner ist. Die  wenden sich dann an EA oder Crytek und wenn nichts passiert, dann muss  AMAZON dir das Geld zurückgeben.



Ein Rücktritt ist nur dann möglich, wenn der Mangel erheblich ist.
Ob die vorzeitig freischaltbaren Bonus-Features einen erheblichen Teil des Gesamtproduktes darstellen, ist sicherlich nicht ganz einfach zu beantworten. Vor allem deshalb, weil vorerst nur die LE verkauft wurde. Man also für diese Zusatzfeatures keinen Aufpreis bezahlt hat.



Bull56 schrieb:


> komisch-wenn ich in einen server gehe ist der server nach einer runde leer



Na ja, warum wohl speziell bei dir!?


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. April 2011)

Kann man das Spiel echt ungepatched spielen im Netz? Der Download und Installation geschehen doch automatisch via EADM, oder? Konnte das nicht abwählen....Wie kann man da mit der Vanilla MP zocken?????

EDIT: Manche reden echt zu viel, gehört nicht in dieses Forum!


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Ein Rücktritt ist nur dann möglich, wenn der Mangel erheblich ist.
> Ob die vorzeitig freischaltbaren Bonus-Features einen erheblichen Teil des Gesamtproduktes darstellen, ist sicherlich nicht ganz einfach zu beantworten. Vor allem deshalb, weil vorerst nur die LE verkauft wurde. Man also für diese Zusatzfeatures keinen Aufpreis bezahlt hat.



Da hat mir der vom Verbraucherschutz was anderes erzählt und außerdem gab es zwei Versionen, vor Release! Da bin ich mir ganz sicher, weil ich mir als Vorbesteller das noch ganz genau überlegt hab, welche Version ich mir kaufe. Für die Limited hab ich 48,42€ bezahlt und die normale hat 39€ gekostet. Wie auch immer, es geht ja darum, das ich nicht vollständiug mein Produkt bisher erhalten hab. Erheblicher Mangel hin oder her.

Das mit der EULA hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen. Es wird ja die Eula nochmal gezeigt, bevor du installierst. Da musst du dich entscheiden und ab da gilt das dann. Weil, du kannst ja auch ab da dann die Installation abbrechen und ohne Probleme wieder zurückgeben. Brauchst nur sagen, das du mit den Regeln da nicht einverstanden bist.


----------



## Rizzard (5. April 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Na ja, warum wohl speziell bei dir!?


 
Da musste ich unweigerlich auch als erstes dran denken.




mae1cum77 schrieb:


> EDIT: Manche reden echt zu viel, gehört nicht in dieses Forum!


 
Hier wurde auch schon angemahnt, scheint aber nicht sonderlich zu wirken.


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

Wie schaffe ich es den Patch 1.1 zu installieren?


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Eigentlich ganz normal das Game bei Spiele übern Launcher starten. Ansosten kannste ihn auch hier bei PCGH direkt downloaden: Crysis 2 Patch 1.1: Lokaler Download wegen Autoupdate-Problemen - crysis 2, crytek, multiplayer


----------



## Gerry (5. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Für die Limited hab ich 48,42€ bezahlt und die normale hat 39€ gekostet.



Also ich habe bei allen Händlern immer nur die LE gesehen. Meine LE hat übrigens € 39,00 gekostet. Das war/ist u.a. auch der Amazon-Preis der LE.



D4n1el schrieb:


> Das mit der EULA hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen. Es wird ja die Eula nochmal gezeigt, bevor du installierst. Da musst du dich entscheiden und ab da gilt das dann. Weil, du kannst ja auch ab da dann die Installation abbrechen und ohne Probleme wieder zurückgeben. Brauchst nur sagen, das du mit den Regeln da nicht einverstanden bist.


 
Nein, das ist eben nicht der Fall.
Siehe z.B. hier: Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag


----------



## Papa (5. April 2011)

Glück auf, hab das Gams durch gespielt und muss sagen, ich bin ganz zufrieden. Die Grafik ist ganz gut gelungen, das was mich aber gestört hat, ist das sich alles nur in NY abspielt. Über das Ende, naja, ich weiß auch nicht was ich davon halten soll. Da muss sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei allen Händlern immer nur die LE gesehen. Meine LE hat übrigens € 39,00 gekostet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen  

Die von Amazon wollen mir ja einreden, dass ich nur eine normale gekauft hab und daher kein Anspruch auf die Bonusinhalte habe.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich nicht bescheuert und weiß genau was ich bei meiner Bestellung gemacht hab. http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/BenzRex/amazon.jpg
Schon vor dem 16 März stand da auch die Standertversion mit drin. Ganz sicher!

Meine war wohl etwas teurer, wegen der PEGI Version.


----------



## Tommy. (5. April 2011)

Ich habs eig vom bin-Ordner gestartet.
Nur seit dem Patch auf 1.2 nicht mehr glaub ich.

welchen namen haste denn in der .exe stehen zur zeit? bioshock?

ich checks nachher
danke für den tipp


----------



## Star_KillA (5. April 2011)

Sagt mir mal Bescheid wenn man das Spiel vernünftig läuft , ähnlich wie bei Black Ops.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. April 2011)

Bei mir installieren sich die Patches automatisch beim Spielstart über den EA Downloader. Ich denke wer den nicht hat, muss das manuell machen.

Ich hab jetzt ein wenig Multiplayer gespielt und ich muss sagen, dass es schon Spass macht. Allerdings bugt das ziemlich rum: Ich muss jedes Mal wenn ich den MP starte, meinen CD Key eingeben und jedesmal wenn ich eine Partie verlasse, resetten sich meine Unlocks. Die Punkte und der Fortschritt bleiben zwar erhalten, aber ich muss die Punkte jedesmal neu ausgeben. Ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Bull56 (5. April 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Bei mir installieren sich die Patches automatisch beim Spielstart über den EA Downloader. Ich denke wer den nicht hat, muss das manuell machen.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt ein wenig Multiplayer gespielt und ich muss sagen, dass es schon Spass macht. Allerdings bugt das ziemlich rum: Ich muss jedes Mal wenn ich den MP starte, meinen CD Key eingeben und jedesmal wenn ich eine Partie verlasse, resetten sich meine Unlocks. Die Punkte und der Fortschritt bleiben zwar erhalten, aber ich muss die Punkte jedesmal neu ausgeben. Ziemlich nervig.


 
key eingeben, anmelden, multiplayer verlassen, in den singleplayer gehen und ne kampagne starten, zurück in den mp und er fragt net mehr nam key.


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Die Unlocks kannst du mit eim einfach Trick dauerhaft freischalten. Join einfach ein leeren Server und vor der Partie kann man doch seine Ausrüstung ändern. Wenn du fertig bist, den Server verlassen und alle Unlocks sind gesaved.


----------



## Hübie (5. April 2011)

Da fragt man sich doch ob die das nicht selber gespielt haben kurz bevor es Goldstatus hatte... :/
Ich mag das Spiel dennoch sehr gerne und finde die Geschichte motivierend.

LG Hübie


----------



## Bu11et (5. April 2011)

Hat den von euch schon jemand alles freigeschaltet? So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man die Inhalte der LE-Edition im laufe des MP auch so bekommen. Nur aus Intresse, da ich meinen Code warscheinlich nicht mehr hinbekomme.


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Ja kannste. Nur das Platin-Dog Tag bekommste so nich.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, bekommen auch nur die PC-User Platin-Dog Tag und die mit einer Konsole in Gold. Ich hab aber im Multiplayer auch schon welche mit goldenen eingesammelt bzw gesehn. Sind die Plattformen im Multiplayer gemischt?


----------



## Tommy. (5. April 2011)

Bei mir gehts jetzt gar nicht mehr
weder bei fear.exe, bioshock.exe noch bei rift.exe

1. map aufploppen und nachladende texturen vorhanden


----------



## prost (5. April 2011)

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, bekommen auch nur die PC-User Platin-Dog Tag und die mit einer Konsole in Gold. Ich hab aber im Multiplayer auch schon welche mit goldenen eingesammelt bzw gesehn. Sind die Plattformen im Multiplayer gemischt?


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Maus und Tastatur sind sehr viel präziser als Gamepad.. die Konsoleros sollten da keine Chance haben


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Tommy. schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts jetzt gar nicht mehr
> weder bei fear.exe, bioshock.exe noch bei rift.exe
> 
> 1. map aufploppen und nachladende texturen vorhanden


 
Probier das mal: Reservierter Speicher für Ein/Ausgabeoperationen
Kannst auch bis 2048 gehn. Also 80000 (Hex) oder 524288 (Dez).



prost schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Maus und Tastatur sind sehr viel präziser als Gamepad.. die Konsoleros sollten da keine Chance haben



Haben die da nicht irgendeine Zielhilfe? Hab schon seit Jahren keine Konsole, aber das gabs doch meistens in solchen Spielen. Bei Battlefront war das ja auch so und auch Cross-Plattform. Fand ich ganz schön unfähr.


----------



## Bull56 (5. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Probier das mal: Reservierter Speicher für Ein/Ausgabeoperationen
> Kannst auch bis 2048 gehn. Also 80000 (Hex) oder 524288 (Dez).
> 
> 
> ...


 
also das mit den zielhilfen kenne ich nur von gta3 und gta vice city 

das autoaim ding fand ich jedenfalls nicht hilfreich...


----------



## longrien123 (5. April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe das G35 Headset und wenn ich bei Crysis 2 mit der Pistole schiesse dann klingt der Sound von dem Schuss extrem schlecht...es kratzt richtig.So wie wenn man an einer schlechten Anlage den Bass zu viel aufgedreht hat.

Das selbe passiert wenn ich in den Panzermodus wechsele.

Bei anderen Waffen/Granaten oder Explosionen klingt der Sound jedoch sehr gut.
Und wenn ich Bassintensive Musik teste klingt diese auch normal.

Die Soundeinstellungen bei dem G35 hab ich mir schon angeschaut und selbst wenn ich den Bass auf 0 drehe klingt es immernoch grauenvoll.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem und/oder eine Lösung?


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Hast du noch den G35 Treiber drauf? Der verträgt sich wohl nicht so gut mit Crysis 2. Angeblich soll ja der 1.2 Patch abhilfe verschafen. Haste den schon installiert? Ansonsten Treiber deinstallieren, damit er es im Stereo laufen läßt. Dann soll es keine Probleme mehr geben.


----------



## longrien123 (5. April 2011)

Ja ich hab den treiber noch drauf genau wie den neuen patch 1.2 hilft nicht.

ich werds mal probieren aber nur stereo ist schon doof irgendwie...

hoffentlich bringt logitech selber vllt ein Update.

danke.


----------



## D4n1el (5. April 2011)

Leider hab ich nichts anderes für dich gefunden. Sorry  Hoffe aber für dich auch, dass Crytek oder Logitech da was machen.

Ich würde gern mal ein Cheater zum Mahna Mahna song singen bringen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv3i-zVIb44 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## Airblade85 (5. April 2011)

> Bei mir gehts jetzt gar nicht mehr
> weder bei fear.exe, bioshock.exe noch bei rift.exe
> 
> 1. map aufploppen und nachladende texturen vorhanden



starte das game mal immer als admin aus dem bin32 ordner!! hab gestern noch ein par runden gespielt und das aufploppen war weg...weiß nicht ob es zufall war oder ob es eine lösung ist


----------



## Bu11et (5. April 2011)

Wollte grad nochmals mein Glück versuchen aber wies aussieht wird der MP für mich nicht mehr spielbar sein. Wieder disconectet. Und die ganzen XP`s von gestern waren weg. Werde bestimmt nich jedes mal wieder von Level 1 anfangen. DAs Game wird für mich immer mehr zum Fail des Jahres. 
Jetzt heißt es auf Brink zu warten. Hoofe, dass die Entwickler das nicht so versauen wie Crytek mit EA.


----------



## freezee-e (5. April 2011)

ich dachte mit dem 1.2 patch wird alles besser?


----------



## Bu11et (5. April 2011)

Offensichtlich hast du da zu viel erwartet. Für mich ist jetzt Crysis 2=Black Ops. Das größte Releasedesaster seit Jahren .


----------



## Ampeldruecker (5. April 2011)

Ich habe heute auch endlich mein Crysis 2 installiert, aber so wirklich Spaß macht das Spiel ja nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Singleplayer, habe ich eigentlich Tomaten auf den Augen, oder gibt es in Crysis 2 keinen Lan-Modus mehr? Der würde sich demnächst auf der Lan gut machen.


----------



## Stormraider03 (6. April 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Savegames Multiplayer und Singelplayer wo wird das gespeichert in Crysis 2???
Werden die Multiplayer Xp Punkte usw aufen Crysis Server von mir gespeichert.Oder in einen Ordner auf der Platte???
Falls ich es mal neu installiere muss.

MFG


----------



## D4n1el (6. April 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Savegames Multiplayer und Singelplayer wo wird das gespeichert in Crysis 2???
> Werden die Multiplayer Xp Punkte usw aufen Crysis Server von mir gespeichert.Oder in einen Ordner auf der Platte???
> Falls ich es mal neu installiere muss.
> 
> MFG



Der Multiplayer ist online gespeichert und der Singleplayer hier: C:\ Users\ dein Name\ Saved Games\ Crysis2\


----------



## Stormraider03 (6. April 2011)

Na dann Super Danke


----------



## Bu11et (6. April 2011)

Tja und bei manchen wird der Multiplayer garnciht gespeichert, soddas man nach jedem Neustart des spielst von Level 1 anfangen muss .


----------



## Stormraider03 (6. April 2011)

@Jefim

Na das ist doch mißt das dass bei dir nicht geht komisch.
Das versteh ich nicht warum das nicht auch bei dir funzt???

Hatte voher auch probleme, aber jetzt geht es alles ganz gut.
Habe nur die Patche 1.1+ 1.2 installiert sonst nichts dann ging es bis jetzt.


----------



## Bull56 (6. April 2011)

lol

kein wunder das die cheater noch spielen 

man kann ja auch noch mit patch 1.1 jeden server joinen 

FAIL!


----------



## hd5870 (6. April 2011)

Oder einfach Patch 1.2 installieren und den 1.1 K*** nutzen.
Ich versteh es einfach nicht. 

So langsam macht sich Crytek lächerlich und das nicht nur in Deutschland.


----------



## AMD (6. April 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Oder einfach Patch 1.2 installieren und den 1.1 K*** nutzen.
> Ich versteh es einfach nicht.
> 
> So langsam macht sich Crytek lächerlich und das nicht nur in Deutschland.


 
Hast du mitlerweilse nicht auch oft genug gesagt wie schlecht du Crysis 2 findest??? Meckerst nur noch rum wie Arsonman damals...


----------



## hd5870 (6. April 2011)

Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen.


----------



## Bull56 (6. April 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Hast du mitlerweilse nicht auch oft genug gesagt wie schlecht du Crysis 2 findest??? Meckerst nur noch rum wie Arsonman damals...


 
ach-dafür kann man genauso gut cheaten wie in crysis wars 

wo ist eigentlich euer GerCry! server in crysis wars hin?

man muss die xml dateien in cryis 2 nichtmal repacken um modifizierte zu nutzen... einfacher gehts ja wohl nicht

und die ganzen levelk-50 leute die da rumspringen aber kein bisschen spielen können...

ich bin immerhin schon auf normalem weg auf level 37


----------



## Bu11et (6. April 2011)

Knnatse nicht dein Cheatgelaber endlich mal sein lassen? Wir wissens mitlerweile, dass du ohne nicht kannst. Schon allein, dass du offensichtlich mit absicht den Patch1.2 auslässt sagt alles. Und welchen Rang du bereits hast brauchst du auch nicht in jedem Thread posten, interessiert nämlich genauso wenig, wie dein Cheatergeschwätz  .


----------



## Sutta (6. April 2011)

Sutta schrieb:


> Ich hab folgendes Problem mit dem Multiplayer: Sobald ich versuche einem Spiel beizutreten crasht meine Internetverbindung.
> Die Internetverbindung geht einfach flöten, 5 Minuten lang.  Woran kann das liegen??


 

Keiner eine Idee??


----------



## yamo (6. April 2011)

Schau mal im Readme von EA betreffs der Routerfreigaben. UDP sollte glaube ich an sein. Bei mir funzt es und ich bin noch nicht 1x gekickt worden. Aber warum MP? Total Cheater verseucht. Sonst wärs echt geil, aber so


----------



## Sl@pshot (6. April 2011)

* Crysis 2 hängt sich auf beim starten!                 *

Hallo,

immer wenn ich Crysis 2 starten will komme ich bis zum Cryengine-Logo  (das Auge), dann gibts ne Fehlermeldung von Windows (Crysis 2 (TM)  funktioniert nicht mehr) und ich bin auf dem Desktop.

Ich hab schon alles möglich probiert, 4x neuinstalliert, im  Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet, als Admin ausgeführt, unterschiedlich  Grafiktreiber (bis hin zum 270.xx Beta) installiert, mit und ohne Patch  (1.2) ausprobiert, Virenprogramm deaktiviert, meine 7" USB-Monitor  ausgesteckt und deinstalliert....ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
Crysis 2 lief noch nicht ein mal bei mir......

Ich habe Crysis 2 mit dem EADM runtergeladen und installiert, da ich nur  einen Key gekauft (mmoga) habe. Dieser ist aber in Ordnung, da der Download und  die Aktivierung geklappt haben.

Mein Sys:

Q9450@ 3,2 Ghz
Asus P5Q Deluxe (aktuelles Bios)
8GB GEIL Black Dragon
Gainward GTX 570 Phantom
X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series PCI
Intel 160GB G2 SSD
Enermax Modu87+ 600W

Win7 Ultimate 64

Alle Treiber auf meinenm System sind die aktuellsten und mein Sys läuft  absolut stabil, ich habe sonst nie irgendwelche Abstürze. Auch andere  Games wie BFBC2, Starcraft2, Rift, WoW, Anno 1404 usw. laufen absolut problemlos in den höchsten Einstellungen....

Kann mir jemand helfen? Danke​


​


----------



## nyso (6. April 2011)

Der Multi macht noch immer keinen Spaß. Vorhin wieder etwas gespielt, und nur Headshots kassiert. Grad in der Killcam sieht man dann schön, dass da unmögliche Sachen bei sind


----------



## Bu11et (6. April 2011)

Sl@pshot schrieb:


> *
> Q9450@ 3,2 Ghz
> Asus P5Q Deluxe (aktuelles Bios)
> 8GB GEIL Black Dragon
> ...


*

Ist irgend etwas an deinem System übertaktet? Hab durch Kollegen des öfteren solche Abstürze mitbekommen (nicht nur by Crysis 2). Wobei das dürfte nicht das Problemm sein, wenn alles andere reibungslos funzt. Aber wenn du dich ein wenig durch den Thread wusselst, wirst du feststellen, dass Crysis 2 fast jeden hier Kopfschmerzen bereitet . Demzufolge brauchst du dich nicht wundern. Und erwarten, dass es reibungslos funktioniert kann man eh nicht mehr. Da kann man nur noch auf weitere Patches hoffen.
Hast du das Problemm mal gegoogle`t? Im schlimmsten Falle würde evtl. eine Neuinstalation des OS was bringen. Aber wie gesagt... das Game ist es nicht wert -.-*


----------



## D4n1el (6. April 2011)

Das hier hab ich aus eim andern Forum:

Ich hab die Lösung:
Der EADM entpackt die .zip die er runterläd irgendwie nicht richtig
Lösung:
Die Datei in Programme/Electronic Arts/crysis2_dd_v2_dip.zip <<<< diese Datei müsst ihr entpacken und dann die exe aus crysis2_dd_v2_dip/bin32 starten ihr könnt auch die Daten in direkt in den Crysis 2 Ordner entpacken

Viel Glück


----------



## Hübie (6. April 2011)

Kann mir mal einer die Kommandos verraten mit denen ich LoD weit nach hinten schiebe? Finde es etwas peinlich auf ein Gebäude zuzulaufen und mit anzusehen wie alles aufploppt. Vor allem Schatten ist nervig.

Danke


----------



## D4n1el (6. April 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer die Kommandos verraten mit denen ich LoD weit nach hinten schiebe? Finde es etwas peinlich auf ein Gebäude zuzulaufen und mit anzusehen wie alles aufploppt. Vor allem Schatten ist nervig.
> 
> Danke


 
Eigentlich sollten es einige von den hier sein:

; Sys_Spec Object Detail Settings
e_ObjQuality = 4
e_ProcVegetation = 1
e_DecalsAllowGameDecals = 1
e_DecalsLifeTimeScale = 0.5
e_DecalsOverlapping = 1
e_LodRatio = 100
e_LodMin = 0
e_ViewDistRatioDetail = 200
e_ViewDistRatioVegetation = 200
e_VegetationMinSize = 0
e_ViewDistRatio = 200
e_ViewDistRatioCustom = 200
e_ViewDistRatioLights = 200
e_ViewDistMin = 200
e_MaxViewDistSpecLerp = 1
sys_flash_curve_tess_error = 0.5
e_VegetationSpritesDistanceCustomRatioMin = 1
e_VegetationSpritesDistanceRatio = 2.5
es_DebrisLifetimeScale = 3.2
e_OcclusionCullingViewDistRatio = 2
e_Dissolve = 4
ca_AttachmentCullingRation = 400
e_TerrainOcclusionCullingMaxDist = 300
e_streamCgf = 0

; sys_spec Shadows Settings
e_Shadows = 1
r_ShadowBlur = 3
e_ShadowsMaxTexRes = 2048
r_ShadowJittering = 4
e_GsmLodsNum = 5
e_GsmRange = 1
e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatio = 3
e_GsmCache = 0
e_ShadowsResScale = 5.4

Das sind auch die höchsten Werte die man wohl eingeben kann. Das hab ich von hier: Create “Crysis2

Kannst auch einfach dort alles auf 5 immer stellen und ganz unten auf create klicken. Dann stehn alle Kommandos mit den jeweiligen Werten dahinter. 
Ich hab das auch schon ausprobiert, nur ein Unterschied hab ich nicht gesehn. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mit sowas keine Probleme hab. Bei wird nix nachgeladen oder so.


----------



## Verwalter (6. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Der Multi macht noch immer keinen Spaß. Vorhin wieder etwas gespielt, und nur Headshots kassiert. Grad in der Killcam sieht man dann schön, dass da unmögliche Sachen bei sind



Ja, da stimme ich voll und ganz zu.


----------



## yamo (6. April 2011)

just tried multi. just got a headshot in one frame. well, that´s the way it ment to be played?

Die Werte 5 und 6 stehen für xbox+ps3. Nur mal so.


----------



## Hübie (6. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollten es die hier sein:
> 
> ; Sys_Spec Object Detail Settings
> e_ObjQuality = 4
> ...



Vielen Dank. Auch bei dir ploppt es auf  Du bemerkst das vllt. nur nicht, aber du schiebst eine unsichtbare Wand vor dein alter ego her.
Ich werde heute Abend mal ein paar Videos und Screenshots posten


----------



## D4n1el (6. April 2011)

Kannst dir ja gerne eine ganze Runde von mir anschauen und dich selbst überzeugen: 
YouTube - Kanal von D4n1elB

Nachtrag:

Hab jetzt extra wie bescheuert danach gesuchtt und ich habs auch!!!! Aber nur beim Leuchtturm.


----------



## Sl@pshot (6. April 2011)

> Das hier hab ich aus eim andern Forum:
> 
> Ich hab die Lösung:
> Der EADM entpackt die .zip die er runterläd irgendwie nicht richtig
> ...


Danke für Deine Antwort, das ist schon mal nen guter Hinweis.
Allerdings befindet sich die crysis2_dd_v2_dip.zip nicht auf meiner Festplatte. Obwohl ich im EADM in den Einstellungen das Häkchen an "Installer behalten" gesetzt habe, befinden sich keine Installationsdateien auf meinem Rechner, d.h. ich komme auch nicht an eine andere exe dran. Oder hat jemand eine Idee?

Edit: Hab mir die crysis2.exe von einem Kollegen besorgt und diese ausprobiert......das selbe Problem....


----------



## cortez91 (6. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Der Multi macht noch immer keinen Spaß. Vorhin wieder etwas gespielt, und nur Headshots kassiert. Grad in der Killcam sieht man dann schön, dass da unmögliche Sachen bei sind


 

Ich hab nach wie vor erst sehr selten einen Cheater getroffen, bei dem es mir aufgefallen wäre. Mir macht das bis jetzt eigentlich noch nichts aus! 
Heute morgen hab ich mal ne Runde mit 17:1 beendet. Nachdem ich nach 20 Sekunden bereits gestorben war, bin ich quasi ausgerastet und hab alles abgeräumt. Da haben mich bestimmt auch einige für nen Cheater gehalten  Das MK 60 rockt einfach extrem. Mit Reflexvisier und erweitertem Magazin-Aufsatz ist das mMn die beste Waffe im Spiel. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man sich beim Nachladen nen Kaffee kochen kann, aber bei 125 Schuss bin ich meistens eh gestorben, bevor ich nachladen muss 

Und als Upgrades hab ich Annäherungsalarm, Visorverbesserung und Zielverbesserung ausgerüstet. Da geht echt nichts drüber


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. April 2011)

Die Sache mit dem Aufploppen hat mich schon in der Demo gestört. Gibt aufploppende Objekte auch im Singleplayer?


----------



## Hübie (6. April 2011)

Mehr als genug  Gleich zu Anfang brauchst du nur mal ins Landungsboot zu hüpfen, dich umzudrehen und Richtung Kaimauer laufen *plopp* ist da plötzlich n Steg ^^
Gebäude genauso. Und Schatten schiebt man vor sich her...


----------



## Hübie (6. April 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst dir ja gerne eine ganze Runde von mir anschauen und dich selbst überzeugen:
> YouTube - Kanal von D4n1elB
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...



Na wenn du die config schon geändert hast wird sicher ein anderer LoD-Faktor genutzt. Hier aufm smartphone kann ich das sowieso nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich probiere nachher deine Befehle mal durch


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. April 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort Hübie.


----------



## Cionara (6. April 2011)

Ich bemerke keine Pop-Ups. Nur beim Grafik-Befehle durchjagen ist mir dann nen Pop-Up auf 200 Meter aufgefallen. Hab das allerdings weder über e_viewdist-/ noch über e_lod-Befehle verhindern können.


----------



## D4n1el (6. April 2011)

Ich hab keine Config bisher verwendet, nur für Airblade mal getestet. Aber jetzt, nachdem ich das entdeckt hab nochmal die von der Seite  mit höchsten Einstellungen probiert. Ist auf jeden Fall weniger geworden. Nur der Schatten spinnt da einmal kurz. Ohne Config sieht man es dafür richtig deutlich ab einer bestimmten Stelle.

YouTube - Mit Config

YouTube - Ohne Config


----------



## Airblade85 (6. April 2011)

> Kann mir mal einer die Kommandos verraten mit denen ich LoD weit nach hinten schiebe? Finde es etwas peinlich auf ein Gebäude zuzulaufen und mit anzusehen wie alles aufploppt. Vor allem Schatten ist nervig.
> 
> Danke


das selbe problem wie bei mir....meinst du zufällig das hier??

YouTube - Kanal von MrAirblade85
YouTube - Kanal von MrAirblade85

wenn das ist was du meinst dann wäre ich dir echt Dan kbar wenn du vielleicht ne Lösung wüsstest...hab die exe schon unbenannt wo es dann für 1 Runde kein aufploppen mehr gibt, aber beim Map wechsel wieder das selbe von vorne.


----------



## Tommy. (6. April 2011)

ihr wisst ja...same here...
immernoch keine lösungen

@D4n1el: Hast du auch ne ATI-Karte?

Wäre geil, wenns ne Lösung gäbe...
Und dank geänderter .exe klappts wie bei Airblade auf der ersten Map.


----------



## Airblade85 (6. April 2011)

> ihr wisst ja...same here...
> immernoch keine lösungen
> 
> @D4n1el: Hast du auch ne ATI-Karte?
> ...



starte die exe mal immer aus dem bin32 ordner als Admin.....ich hatte mit der vorgehensweise das auploppen nicht mehr...weiß aber nicht ob es zufall war..


----------



## Tommy. (6. April 2011)

ich starte sie immer aus dem ordner...
und admin bin ich auch...

ist es denn jetzt bei dir gut oder nicht?
weil du ja eben meintest...hättest das aufploppen noch


----------



## Hübie (7. April 2011)

Hm. Nach einem mapchange könnte man die autoexec.cfg per console erneut laden ("exec autoexec.cfg" lautet der Befehl). Vllt. verliert das Spiel custom settings beim Laden einer neuen map.

Ich hänge mal meine cfg und n Bild an.
Ich habe sämtliche Distanzeinstellungen auf Maximum gesetzt sowie das LoD so weit es geht runtergeschraubt. Nun sehen selbst weit entfernte Objekte und Gebäude gut aus


----------



## Bull56 (7. April 2011)

viel zu unscharf hübie   (hö!?-was das denn für ne auflösung!?)


hatte gerade seit dem we endlich nochmal zeit etwas zu spielen 
neuen patch geladen: und siehe da-endlich spreichert der filter die einstellungen nach dem erneuten starten des spiels!!!

wunderbare sache!!!


----------



## Bull56 (7. April 2011)

momentan sind ein paar hacker dabei den Multiplayer wieder für nicht gekaufte spiele freizuschalten...

mal sehen was draus wird... ich hoffe mal das beste für CRYTEK...


----------



## Bu11et (7. April 2011)

Danek für diese unschätzbare Info 

@Doppelpost ftw 

Du lernst es nie wa?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (7. April 2011)

Crysis 2 Vs Real Life | Kotaku Australia 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Hübie (7. April 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:
			
		

> viel zu unscharf hübie   (hö!?-was das denn für ne auflösung!?)



SSGSSA läuft nur mit 30 fps und wenn man die Unschärfe abstellt gibts häufiger hässliche stellen ^^ Mal auf n Texturepack warten...
1680x1050 is meine Auflösung.


----------



## Jurado18 (7. April 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> Ich hab nach wie vor erst sehr selten einen Cheater getroffen, bei dem es mir aufgefallen wäre. Mir macht das bis jetzt eigentlich noch nichts aus!
> Heute morgen hab ich mal ne Runde mit 17:1 beendet. Nachdem ich nach 20 Sekunden bereits gestorben war, bin ich quasi ausgerastet und hab alles abgeräumt. Da haben mich bestimmt auch einige für nen Cheater gehalten  Das MK 60 rockt einfach extrem. Mit Reflexvisier und erweitertem Magazin-Aufsatz ist das mMn die beste Waffe im Spiel. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man sich beim Nachladen nen Kaffee kochen kann, aber bei 125 Schuss bin ich meistens eh gestorben, bevor ich nachladen muss
> 
> Und als Upgrades hab ich Annäherungsalarm, Visorverbesserung und Zielverbesserung ausgerüstet. Da geht echt nichts drüber


Die MK ist wirklich super, gerade auf kürzere Distanz sehr wirkungsvoll, allerdings muss man auf größere Distanz gut zielen, weil die schon ein wenig streut...ich persönlich ziehe die Scar und später die ScarAB vor, weil die einfach ein Allrounder ist, vor Allem wenn man das Zielen drauf hat, megatödlich.

Was mich momentan nur stört ist die mehr als mangelhafte Serverstruktur. 35 Server sind echt zu wenig, gibt zur abendlichen Zeit keine freien Server mehr und die 1-2 die nicht so voll sind, da klappt das connecten nicht, vielleicht wurde ich ja auch direkt wieder gekickt...aber das geht nicht für ein MultiplayerGame mit dem breiten Publikum.


----------



## Bull56 (7. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Crysis 2 Vs Real Life | Kotaku Australia
> 
> Viel Spaß.


 
naja-crysis 2 ist grüner 

aber es spielt ja auch nach 2011-vielleicht erlebt new york ja ne grüne welle 

ich mag die x43 mike net...

die braucht zu lang zum grillen...


----------



## Smoke (7. April 2011)

n´abend leutz!!

Weis nicht, ob das schon gefragt wurde, aber über 4000 antworten durchzuwühlen schaff ich nicht so auf die schnelle... ^^

also, hab eben Crysis2 installiert (von ner gekauften DVD) und funzt auch alles wurderbar. 
So, nun wollte ich es bei STEAM zu meinen Games hinzufügen. Kann dies aber nur als "steam-fremdes"-game hinzufügen. Kann es also über steam starten, es werden aber keinerlei infos oder errungenschafften oder updates über steam angezeigt/gedownloadet. 

Da es aber Crysis2 auch über steam zu kaufen gibt, ist es doch eigentlich auch ein STEAM-Game... Also wie kann ich es "richtig" zu meinen Steam-Games hinzufügen??!


----------



## nyso (7. April 2011)

Geht nicht. Du kannst es als Steam-Fremdes Spiel hinzufügen, mehr aber nicht. Das was du meinst geht nur bei Steam-Works-Titeln wie Empire Total War und anderen


----------



## Mampff (7. April 2011)

jo hab auch erst gedacht es gäbe vllt. Achievements und hab mich dann gewundert das es leider nicht so ist. Ist zwar schade aber was solls ^^


----------



## Tommy. (7. April 2011)

@hübie: ja könnte man machen, wenn in meiner autoexec was wichtiges drin stehen würde^^

aber bei mir is das einzige: skipintro = 1


trotzdem danke


----------



## cortez91 (8. April 2011)

Tommy. schrieb:


> aber bei mir is das einzige: skipintro = 1


 

Das ist auch mit Abstand der beste Befehl  Bei anderen Spielen kann man dieses ganze Zeug wenigstens wegdrücken, nachdem man es sich einmal angetan hat, aber hier hat es schon arg genervt


----------



## Hübie (8. April 2011)

Tommy. schrieb:


> @hübie: ja könnte man machen, wenn in meiner autoexec was wichtiges drin stehen würde^^
> 
> aber bei mir is das einzige: skipintro = 1
> 
> ...


 
Na dann packe dort die LoD-betreffenden Befehle rein und führe die dann per Konsole aus


----------



## Smoke (8. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Geht nicht. Du kannst es als Steam-Fremdes Spiel hinzufügen, mehr aber nicht. Das was du meinst geht nur bei Steam-Works-Titeln wie Empire Total War und anderen


 
achsou... schade, aber danke!!!


----------



## Stormraider03 (8. April 2011)

Ich muss sagen so langsam bock mich der Multiplayer immer mehr an in Crysis 2
Ich finde Cryrek hat schon einiges geändert da jetzt, Joinen klappt weniger Sever probs usw.

Klar könnte noch hier und da was geändert werden per Patch, aber das wird schon besser werden.
Ich zocke das Game echt gerne ob nun mit DX9 oder DX11 das stört mich schon gar nicht mehr so.
Ich finde die Grafik und Effekte Action ist auch so schon Fett

MFG


----------



## hempsmoker (8. April 2011)

Hui, ein Crysis Unterforum. Jetzt ists wieder ein bisschen übersichtlicher. Danke an die Mods!


----------



## Manoloco (8. April 2011)

Bitte das Komma am richtigen ort setzen, danke 

Offensichtliche "Glücksritter" ( ich benutze das wort cheater nicht gerne, da nicht erwiesen) haben massiv nachgelassen! War gestern abend 3h richtig geiles teamplay ohne Stirnrunzel-Momente. 

Danke Patch!


----------



## Westcoast (8. April 2011)

Heute wurde offiziell ein DX11 Patch von Cry-Tom(mycrysis.com) angekündigt.
hier:MyCrysis • View topic - DX11 Patch Announced for Crysis 2!


----------



## Hübie (8. April 2011)

Na bis der kommt hat alle Welt das Spiel durch  Trotzdem erfreulich


----------



## Own3r (8. April 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Na bis der kommt hat alle Welt das Spiel durch  Trotzdem erfreulich


 
Ich finde es auch schlecht von Crytek. Es ist zwar schön das überhaupt einer kommt, jedoch hätten sie vllt. mit DX11 vom Releaseday an mehr Einheiten von C2 verkauft


----------



## Hübie (8. April 2011)

Das Spiel ist ohne hin Ying und Yang in einem. Mal klappt die Kinnlade runter und mal erschreckt man vor den Texturen. Spielerisch ist es dennoch klasse gemacht und motiviert mich sehr 
Zieht man aber wieder die MP-Probleme hinzu wird das getrübt. Also irgendwie geil aber irgendwie ******* ^^


----------



## Chris_1982 (8. April 2011)

Also wenn der Patch auch genauso den MP mit Grafiksteigerung verbessert wäre das echt super.

SP funktioniert zur Zeit bestimmt gut mit der auto.cfg. Allerdings Funktioniert das auch im MP jedoch hängt es dann dort vom Server ab.


----------



## Bull56 (8. April 2011)

was ist das für ein mist!?

vor nem jahr wollte ich ein unterforum für crysis-und jetzt gibts plötzlich eins!!!
damals war jeder dagegen -.-

juhuu-endlich dx11 für crysis 2!


----------



## Hübie (8. April 2011)

Naja du kannst ja nicht für ein einzelnes Spiel ein Unterforum machen. Jetzt wo der zweite Teil da ist erscheint das sinnvoller. Sonst müsste Prey auch eins bekommen


----------



## ghostadmin (8. April 2011)

Na Bull, jetzt wurde auch keiner gefragt ob es die Community will, gibt schließlich nix wichtigeres um das man sich kümmern könnte.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. April 2011)

Heute habt ihr die Chance von 19 bis 21 Uhr mit den Entwicklern online zu zocken. Da könnt ihr mal richtig Dampf ablassen wegen dem Multiplayer-Debakel zum Release. 
Viel Spaß.

Crysis 2 - Spiel mit den Developern am 09. April


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Heute habt ihr die Chance von 19 bis 21 Uhr mit den Entwicklern online zu zocken. Da könnt ihr mal richtig Dampf ablassen wegen dem Multiplayer-Debakel zum Release.
> Viel Spaß.
> 
> Crysis 2 - Spiel mit den Developern am 09. April


 
Dann muss man sie alle fertig machen. Vllt. belohnen die dann einen 

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wann der DX11 Patch erscheint. Bestimmt erst in 2 Monaten


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Dann muss man sie alle fertig machen. Vllt. belohnen die dann einen
> 
> Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wann der DX11 Patch erscheint. Bestimmt erst in 2 Monaten


 
Vielleicht funktioniert es gar nicht, weil der Multiplayer rumzickt.


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2011)

Das wäre dann richtig cool 
Die finden einfach keine Gegner


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2011)

Smoke schrieb:


> n´abend leutz!!
> 
> Weis nicht, ob das schon gefragt wurde, aber über 4000 antworten durchzuwühlen schaff ich nicht so auf die schnelle... ^^
> 
> ...


 
Gar nicht ,da du es nicht bei Steam gekauft hast.


----------



## Westcoast (9. April 2011)

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir crysis 2 holen soll oder nicht. bin mir da nicht so sicher. 
vielleicht sollte ich erstmal warten, bis der DX11 patch erscheint.


----------



## Bull56 (9. April 2011)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir crysis 2 holen soll oder nicht. bin mir da nicht so sicher.
> vielleicht sollte ich erstmal warten, bis der DX11 patch erscheint.


 
dann hast du ja noch ein paar monate zeit...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. April 2011)

Hat jemand gestern gegen die Entwickler gezockt?


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> dann hast du ja noch ein paar monate zeit...


 
Dann muss man für das Zeug wenigstens nicht mehr den Vollpreis hinlegen, hoff ich mal.


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (10. April 2011)

Ich bin mi net sicher, aber heute früh bin ich zufällig über einen CryYerli gestolpert


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2011)

High End Gaming PC Freak schrieb:


> Ich bin mi net sicher, aber heute früh bin ich zufällig über einen CryYerli gestolpert


 
Ne, die Entwickler heißen alle Crytek---. In dem Link sind auch deren Namen gepostet. Ich denke mal die konnten mit niemandem spielen


----------



## Bull56 (11. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ne, die Entwickler heißen alle Crytek---. In dem Link sind auch deren Namen gepostet. Ich denke mal die konnten mit niemandem spielen


 
in welchen link?

hehe-was wohl passiert wäre wenn jemand mim aimbot reingegangen wäre  (nein ich habe keinen aimbot)


----------



## Own3r (11. April 2011)

Crysis 2 - Spiel mit den Developern am 09. April

Die mit einem Aimbot hätten sie sofort gebannt


----------



## Bull56 (11. April 2011)

das hier ist echt arm wenn man mal den vergleich sieht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WJG14uLA3k


----------



## Glühbirne (11. April 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:
			
		

> das hier ist echt arm wenn man mal den vergleich sieht:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WJG14uLA3k">YouTube Link</a>



Du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. 
Die CE2 läuft auf dem PC und die CE3 auf einer Konsole.
Es gibt genug andere Videos, die die mögliche Power der CE3 zeigen.


----------



## strike2211 (12. April 2011)

hab mal gerade ein paar ingame bilder gemacht eins in 1920X1200 und eins in 5760x1200 !


----------



## Smoke (12. April 2011)

strike2211 schrieb:


> hab mal gerade ein paar ingame bilder gemacht eins in 1920X1200 und eins in 5760x1200 !


 
nice... 
Welche GraKa(s) benutzt du eigentlich für tripple Monitoring??


----------



## strike2211 (12. April 2011)

ich im mom Ati 5870 eyefinity edi... ! bin aber am überlegen aufzurüsten ! auf 2 x Radeon HD 6970  !


----------



## Smoke (12. April 2011)

strike2211 schrieb:


> ich im mom Ati 5870 eyefinity edi... ! bin aber am überlegen aufzurüsten ! auf 2 x Radeon HD 6970  !


 
ah okay... will im sommer auch auf tripple monitoring umsteigen... aber mit nvidia karten. dabei bin ich noch unentschlossen ob ich zwei gtx270/gtx280 ´er oder eine gtx290 nehmen soll...


----------



## Bu11et (12. April 2011)

Smoke schrieb:


> ah okay... will im sommer auch auf tripple monitoring umsteigen... aber mit nvidia karten. dabei bin ich noch unentschlossen ob ich zwei gtx270/gtx280 ´er oder eine gtx290 nehmen soll...


 
Eine GTX 290 ist mir nicht bekannt . Meinst du evtl. die GTX 295? Falls ja, dann habbe ich bessere Alternativen für dich. Bei drei Monitoren wäre natürlich SLI wünschenswert. Aber Grakas aus der dritletzten Generation würde ich dir nicht mehr empfehlen.


----------



## Smoke (12. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Eine GTX 290 ist mir nicht bekannt . Meinst du evtl. die GTX 295? Falls ja, dann habbe ich bessere Alternativen für dich. Bei drei Monitoren wäre natürlich SLI wünschenswert. Aber Grakas aus der dritletzten Generation würde ich dir nicht mehr empfehlen.


 
uuppssss.... ich hab mich vertippt... ^^

ich meinte natürlich: 

ob ich:  zwei gtx570 / gtx 580 oder eine gtx 590 nehmen soll.... 

so jetzt stimmts...


----------



## Bu11et (12. April 2011)

Smoke schrieb:


> uuppssss.... ich hab mich vertippt... ^^
> 
> ich meinte natürlich:
> 
> ...


 
In dem Fall würde natürlich 2xGTX 570 empfehlen. DAs wäre zwar die teuerste alternative, aber bestimmt besser, als eine GTX 590 was P/L angeht.


----------



## Smoke (12. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall würde natürlich 2xGTX 570 empfehlen. DAs wäre zwar die teuerste alternative, aber bestimmt besser, als eine GTX 590 was P/L angeht.



Hhmmmm... Die teuerste wäre doch zwei gtx 580er...

Wobei mir einfällt... Ok andere frage:
Was hat ne bessere leistung, eine gtx590 oder zwei gtx580 ???

Vllt mach ich es so, dass ich mir erst eine gtx580 hole, und in ca 6 monaten eine weitere gtx 580 und zwei monitore. So dauerts zwar noch für tripple monitoring, aber hab ich dann ne bessere leistung als gleich eine gtx590???
Stromverbrauch kommt erst an zweiter stelle...


----------



## Bu11et (13. April 2011)

Zwei GTX 580 haben sicherlich mehr Leistung, als eine GTX 590. Allerdings halte ich den Aufpreis von einer GTX 570er zur GTX 580er für nicht berechtigt. Für die paar FPS spricht einfach viel mehr dagegen. Da wäre schon der Aufpreis zu hoch für die gebotene Leistung. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Stromverbrauch. Da du mit einer 570er bereits alles ohne Problemme spielen könntest, würde ich dir die Preisniedrigere Variante empfehlen. Und sobald du dann die rstlichen Monitore hast, kannst du dir auch eine zweite GTX 570 zulegen, die dann nochmals güntiger sein wird .


----------



## Bull56 (13. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Zwei GTX 580 haben sicherlich mehr Leistung, als eine GTX 590. Allerdings halte ich den Aufpreis von einer GTX 570er zur GTX 580er für nicht berechtigt. Für die paar FPS spricht einfach viel mehr dagegen. Da wäre schon der Aufpreis zu hoch für die gebotene Leistung. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Stromverbrauch. Da du mit einer 570er bereits alles ohne Problemme spielen könntest, würde ich dir die Preisniedrigere Variante empfehlen. Und sobald du dann die rstlichen Monitore hast, kannst du dir auch eine zweite GTX 570 zulegen, die dann nochmals güntiger sein wird .


 
also ich besitze einen pc mit besagter ausrüstung und muss schon sagen das die leistung enorm  ist 
da war meine 4870x2 ein kleines ding gegen 

wer das kleingeld hat möge sich die gtx 580 kaufen, wenns aber nicht sein muss reicht auch locker eine 570 oder 560ti 
bisher bekomme ich meinen pc nur mit downsampling in die knie gezwungen 

wenn dir der preis egal ist: auf jeden fall 2 gtx 580! und keine einzelne gtx 590!


----------



## AlexDragonEye (13. April 2011)

boa regt mich das gerade auf, kann es sein das Crysis 2 voll mit hackern ist ?

warum wird mir momentan jedes Spiel versaut...


----------



## hempsmoker (13. April 2011)

War das nicht schon von Anfang an so?


----------



## AlexDragonEye (13. April 2011)

keine ahnung...hab crysis 2 nie angefangen online zu zocken....ist doch echt blöd..


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2011)

Den MP hab ich schon aufgegeben. Die Hacker machten den Anfang, der fehlende Spielspass den Rest.


----------



## strike2211 (13. April 2011)

jop speedhack ,aimbot,usw alles da XD ist echt assi das ganze !


----------



## nassa (13. April 2011)

also ich muss wahrscheinlich glück gehabt haben. bisher sind mir noch keine cheater aufgefallen. und ich spiel schon ne Weile.


----------



## Bu11et (13. April 2011)

Joa mein MP funzt auch auf einmal. Hacker sind mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen. Wobei Typen mit enlossen Energievorrart kann man schlecht ausfindig machen. Ansonsten ist der MP ganz ok. Für mich jedoch nur ein Übergang bis zu Brink .


----------



## AlexDragonEye (13. April 2011)

also ich hab heute morgen ca. 2 stunden gespielt und in der replaycam habe ich mindestens 3x gesehen wie ich weggecheatet worden bin... kotzt mich voll an, so schlecht finde ich das Spiel eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Warlock54 (13. April 2011)

Hey Leute haben sich irgendwie die TS-Daten vom pcgh-channel geändert?


----------



## AlexDragonEye (13. April 2011)

okay...das wars dann mit Crysis 2...danke an allen cheatern, ihr habt mir das Spiel richtig schön versaut. Ich hoffe ihr s ***** **** ** **** !!!!!!

Gibt es denn dieses Jahr nur ******** in den Läden ? Erster Fehlkauf TDU2, danach Crysis 2...Shift 2 ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2011)

Dieses Jahr müssten noch ein paar gute Spiele dabei sein (Witcher 2, BF3, DeusEx3, Rage usw.).


----------



## CrashStyle (13. April 2011)

Warlock54 schrieb:


> Hey Leute haben sich irgendwie die TS-Daten vom pcgh-channel geändert?


 
Von ihm bekommst du die IP und das pw fürs pcgh ts!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/14297-hackman.html


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. April 2011)

AlexDragonEye schrieb:


> okay...das wars dann mit Crysis 2...danke an allen cheatern, ihr habt mir das Spiel richtig schön versaut. Ich hoffe ihr s ***** **** ** **** !!!!!!
> 
> Gibt es denn dieses Jahr nur ******** in den Läden ? Erster Fehlkauf TDU2, danach Crysis 2...Shift 2 ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...


 
Mein Dicker hab dir doch gesagt Shift, Crysis und TDU2 ist mist...I Love u!!!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. April 2011)

ohne cheater machts auf jeden fall ziemlich spaß! durch den anzug ist es eine gelungene abwechslung zu den üblichen multiplayer-shootern und gut umgesetzt ist der anzug im multiplayer auch, wie ich finde.
auch die modi find ich ganz cool. evtl. müssen aber paar servereinstellungen geändert werden: spawnpunkte und capture-zeiten. vor allem beim modus "angriff".


----------



## yamo (14. April 2011)

Die Cheater gehen mir richtig auf den Sack. Ich feuere ein halbes Magazin (MK060 )auf einen Getarnten ab, der dreht sich um und verpaßt mir nen Kopfschuß
Ne Leute, da wird man ja aggressiv. Und sowas passiert andauernd. Wären die Bescheisser nicht, der MP macht soviel Laune! Selbst für normalo-shooter-noobs wie mich!


----------



## Stormraider03 (14. April 2011)

@yamo

Da hilft nur eins den Typen merken, und dann die Jagt nur auf ihn fokussieren.
Und siehe da es dauert nicht lange dann sind solche vom Server verschwunden wieder.

Ich habe bis jetzt keinen Cheater mehr gesehen die Tage.
Und wen ich wieder einen sehen, dann bang bang die Jagdsaison ist eröffnet.
Gegen den stealth kill hat auch kein Cheater ne Chance wen man ihn erwischt


----------



## D_Donsen (14. April 2011)

neben den cheatern geht mir vorallem das skilllimbo aufn zeiger:
entweder sprayen die alle mit mk60, feline oder anderen sprühdosen durch die gegend, oder campen sich getarnt in irgendwelche ecken, bis man an ihnen vorbeiläuft
P.S:ich will nit sagen, das ichn pro oder so bin, aber schlecht bin ich mit ´ner kd von 1,4 sicher auch nich 8außerdem ist biohacking nicht verboten[Koffein ])


----------



## Stormraider03 (14. April 2011)

Was ist den biohacking????


----------



## D_Donsen (14. April 2011)

KAFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE bis geht nichmehr


----------



## Stormraider03 (14. April 2011)

Heftig  also Crysis 2 mit 5 Expresso zocken und schon geht der Feind ohne Gnade drauf


----------



## D_Donsen (15. April 2011)

genau so 

Kaffee!


----------



## NeRo1987 (15. April 2011)

Ach ja... Falls es jemanden interessiert... 

Anscheinend arbeitet Crytek mit 2 Teams an einem neuen Patch, 

- ein Team für die Impletation von Dirext 11 mit all dessen Umfang
- ein Team für verbesserte Texturen und neuer, besserer künstlicher Intelligenz (AI)

Somit würde ich (meine persönliche Meinung) alle bisher angebotenen Versuche das Spiel "aufzuhübschen" wie z.B. andere Config oder das meiner Meinung nicht besonders überzeugende Textur-Modding (noch) bis zum Release des Patch links liegen lassen.

Ich kann das nur so zitieren wie es bei MyCrysis von Cry-Adam wiedergegeben wurde, siehe:



> IMO the game looks just fine now, but rather than putting out a useless dx11 patch, a high-res textures patch and bugfixes for the Damn AI might be a better use of time and resources. But nooo you guys kept shouting "WHY NO DX11" and now look what we're getting...


The team working on DX11 aren't the same team working on textures and AI 

MyCrysis • View topic - DX11 Patch Announced for Crysis 2!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. April 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Ach ja... Falls es jemanden interessiert...
> 
> Anscheinend arbeitet Crytek mit 2 Teams an einem neuen Patch,
> 
> ...


 

Danke, für die Info.


----------



## D4n1el (15. April 2011)

Na dann hat es sich für mich ja doch gelohnt, dass ich den Singlplayer in Ruhe gelassen hab 

Hab euch doch vor einigen Seiten erzählt, dass ich da bei EA und Amazon usw. angerufen hab um in erster Linie Hilfestellung für meine Limited Edition zu bekommen. Hab leider immernoch keine bekommen, aber jetzt hab ich dann einfach mal bei Crytek angerufen. Wenigstens waren die mal erlich zu mir und haben mir erklärt wie das da abläuft. EA wird von Crytek für den Support bezahlt und daher finden die das auch eine bodenlose Frechheit, dass man bei den nur auf die MyCrysis - Support verwiesen wird. Ich war auch nicht der erste der sich genau deswegen beschwert hat. 

Tja, was kann man gegen sowas machen? 
EA Spiele boykottieren, nachdem sie sich ein Monopol aufgebaut haben und man wie bei Microsoft kaum eine Chance hat ein andern Weg zu gehn? 
Spiele donwloaden und damit den Entwicklern schaden, die eigentlich nix für den halbherzigen Support von EA was können?

Ich bin überfragt und richtig mies angepisst, wenn ich das EA Logo beim starten von Crysis 2 sehe.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. April 2011)

@D4n1el 

Dast ist wirklich traurig. Aber leider sind die Entwickler auf die Publisher angewiesen.


----------



## NeRo1987 (15. April 2011)

Nach dem ich zuletzt sehr sauer war über CryTek und deren Firmenpolitik, kann ich nun irgendwie Crytek verstehen..
Ich will selbst nicht unter diesem Druck vom Publisher stehen, der den Termin genau vorschreibt usw. 
Wenn Crytek Crysis 2 wieder nur auf PC herausgebraucht hätte, wär das Spiel bestimmt anders geworden..

Persönlich denke ich dass der Termindruck einfach zu sehr limitiert war um die PC Fassung zeitig fertigzustellen.
Nun ist es mein, wie auch denke ich mal aber unser aller Wunsch, dass Crytek die "Bedürfnisse" der PC Spieler nicht aussen vor lässt,
und alles in den Patch hinzufügt was seit dem Release gefehlt hat. Auch hoffe ich (auch wenn ich es nicht glaube) dass die Grafik einen guten Sprung nach vorne macht!

Alles andere wäre für Crytek ein RIESEN Image Verlust, besonders nachdem was Epic uns mit der Unreal Engine und dessen DX11 Fähigkeit gezeigt hat, 
gegen das die CryEngine 3 leider in dem aktuellen Zustand keine Chance hat.


----------



## jensi251 (15. April 2011)

Ich kann mich immer mehr mit dem  Spiel anfreunden.
Ist doch ganz klasse das Game.
Außerdem muss nicht jedes Spiel von Crytek ein neuer Meilenstein werden, auch wenn ich es selbst erst erwartet habe.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. April 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Nach dem ich zuletzt sehr sauer war über CryTek und deren Firmenpolitik, kann ich nun irgendwie Crytek verstehen..
> Ich will selbst nicht unter diesem Druck vom Publisher stehen, der den Termin genau vorschreibt usw.
> Wenn Crytek Crysis 2 wieder nur auf PC herausgebraucht hätte, wär das Spiel bestimmt anders geworden..
> 
> ...


 
Es wird noch einiges an Zeit vergehen, bis das Potenzial der UE + DX11 genutzt werden kann. Außerdem gibt es einige Videos, die die eigentlich CryEngine 3 in Action zeigen. Ich glaube, dass die Jungs aus Frankfurt einsehen mussten, dass die Möglichkeiten auf den Konsolen sehr eingeschränkt sind. 
Crysis 2 wäre allein für den PC nicht möglich gewesen. Crytek beschäftigt viele Menschen, die bezahlt werden müssen.


----------



## Alan Asleep (15. April 2011)

highres texture pack könnte tatsächlich kommen. ich schätze mal so um die 3-4GB download.  

DX11 ist unabhängig davon und wirklich cooles Zeug. das wird richtig lecker beides zusammen. da raucht dann auch die 580er wieder


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

Hi,
kurze Frage.

Hab es mir gestern gekauft und auf meiner hdd unter vista ulti 64 installiert. Heute kam meine SSD Crucial C300. Hab jetzt Win7 Ulti 64 und hab Cry2 auf der SSD. Es ruckelt im Singleplayer sehr, sieht so aus wie Nachladeruckler?! Unter Vista und auf der HDD nix, konnte alles auf max. (HD6950) flüssig spielen. Einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Own3r (16. April 2011)

Installiere C2 dann mal unter Windows 7 auf einer HDD und schaue, ob es dann immernoch Probleme mit Nachladeruckler gibt.


----------



## kero81 (16. April 2011)

Hat sich schon geklärt Owner, ich hatte noch kein Physx installiert. Nun ist es installiert und alles läuft wieder schön flüssig.


----------



## Alan Asleep (16. April 2011)

also ich habs bei mir auf einer Vertex2 und Win7x64 und es ist ein Traum. 3-5sekunden ladezeit wenn überhaupt. wenn man es mit Xbox controller auf nem HD TV spielt fuehlt sichs dadurch an wie ein SNES Spiel von den Ladezeiten her.


----------



## kero81 (16. April 2011)

o.O Aha... Ladezeiten 3-5 Sek?! Is klar, so schnell ist es nicht.


----------



## Pravasi (16. April 2011)

Ist echt niedlich....
Mein Code ist auf einmal ungültig.
MP geht also nicht mehr.
Mittlerweile machen irgendwie 2 von 3 Spielen Ärger,sei es wegen DRM,Hardwareinkompertibilität,Servercrahs,...
Ich werde langsam ein 100%iger Befürworter für pauschales Raubkopieren!
Ich habe das Game sehr,sehr günstig bekommen,von daher nicht so dramatisch.
Allerdings ist der Code definitiv echt.
Warum überhaupt noch für Games bezahlen,wenn man doch fast immer der Dumme ist,wenn man das tut?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich habe das Game sehr,sehr günstig bekommen,von daher nicht so dramatisch.
> Allerdings ist der Code definitiv echt.


= Keyshop?


----------



## Pravasi (16. April 2011)

Das wäre nicht legal in Deutschland.
Aber man darf es sich z.B. aus seinem Polenbesuch mitbringen.
Das ist ein guter Kompromis zur Raubkopie-dachte ich zumindest bisher.
Aber so langsam ist es genug mit dem technischen Schrott.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ist echt niedlich....
> Mein Code ist auf einmal ungültig.
> MP geht also nicht mehr.
> Mittlerweile machen irgendwie 2 von 3 Spielen Ärger,sei es wegen DRM,Hardwareinkompertibilität,Servercrahs,...
> ...



zum teil hast schon recht, ich habe es mir auch gekauft (amazon.de und bestellt eben) aber dieses DRM, dauer online scheiß und was die hersteller jetzt alles so treiben ist schon echt schlimm.

hätte ja nix dagegen, wenn man vorteile davon hätte z.B. günstigere games (früher - zu DM zeiten - ein game 60 DM oder auch mal 70-75 DM mit ganz wenigen ausnahmen die mehr kosteten (aber dann auch sehr gut waren und extras etc. hatten wie z.B. command and conquer: tiberian sun - videos mit echten schauspielern!) und jetzt: 45+ Euro, wenn es neu ist), safegames überall verfügbar und andere dinge (könnte mir sicher noch was ausdenken, aber denke habe das wichtigste genannt) aber so, langsam verstehe ich echt jeden der kopiert (viele meiner freunde machen des und lachen schon über mich, weil ich games noch kaufe) und den kauf-kunden auslacht, weil der sich an die leine legen lässt wie ein hofhund.....sagt mal:

sind wir spieler menschen 2ter und 3ter klasse d.h. kann man mit uns alles machen ohne das wir es "bestrafen"?

naja des mal hier zu, so zum game an und für sich:

grafik: geil (auch wenn ich es nicht voll hochdrehen kann - sonst brenne ich den lappi durch....mein desktop ist ja hin, aber sogar da würde ich des net machen, geschweige denn, das des auf nem 3 jahre alten system so gut gehen würde)
und auch sonst: solides game (story könnte bissal besser sein....kommt wieder so rüber als wenn man durch das "abbrennen" von spezial effekten (wie in manchen filmen eben) über die schwächen der story hinwegtäuschen würde (anders gesagt: an mass effect oder dragon age kommt es halt nicht ran, will es aber scheibar auch gar net 

eine anmerkung habe ich: die waffen sind zu ungenau (zumindest die vollautomatischen - ich meine das ein amateur mit ner MP nur 1-2 schuss aus nem magazin trifft wenn er voll auto-schießt ist klar, aber das ein FORCE RECON MARINE (der nun mal ein soldat der special forces ist) bei feuerstößen kaum was trifft ist schon unlogisch 

mfg LAX


----------



## D_Donsen (16. April 2011)

Lösung für dein key-Problem, Pravasi:
MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 wont remember my multiplayer key [FIX!]

bei mir hats gefunzt


----------



## Pravasi (16. April 2011)

Hab ich natürlich schon probiert,danke.
Ich komm jetzt manchmal rein und manchmal nicht.
Seltsamerweise ist mein Code dann zwischendurch auf einmal nicht mehr gültig.
Dann gehts wieder,bis es dann wieder nicht mehr geht...


----------



## Andersenx (16. April 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> = Keyshop?



Na und ? Ich kaufe meine keys NUR in KEYSHOPS  warum 50€ takken wenn man es für 15€ bekommt 
Und verboten kann es ja nicht sein, wenn der key vom Entwickler freigegeben ist.
Von daher  es lebe der KEYSHOP


----------



## Pravasi (16. April 2011)

Keyshops sind in Deutschland tatsächlich verboten-es sei denn,sie sind ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Aber die Shops,welche im ausland ansässig sind und dort für kleines Geld Keys verticken, sind nach hiesiger Rechtsprechung nicht legal!
Ich darf die Software, inclusive Datenträger, sehr wohl importiern,stimmt.
Aber ohne CD/Orginalverpackung ist der Handel hier nicht gestattet.
Falls du aber wie ich einen Freund hast,der z.B.beruflich jeden Monat im Ausland unterwegs ist und die Orginalgames mitbringt....dann lohnt sich der Spielekauf hier natürlich überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Alan Asleep (16. April 2011)

Also bei mir isses wirklich nur ca. 5 Sekunden. Dann ist der Ladebalken bei 100% und es dauert dann vielleicht noch mal 3 Sekunden bis man im Spiel gespawned wird. Ich kanns ja heute abend nochmal mit der Stoppuhr stoppen. Das ist rattenschnell. Hab die Vertex 2 als C Laufwerk und ausser Crysis und Win7 mit Progs ist da sonst nix drauf.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. April 2011)

naja, wer sich seine keys im keyshop holt, oder auf dem schwarzmarkt in polen, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn die plätzlich nicht mehr gehen. und schon gar nicht die schuld auf die entwickler/das game schieben.

pravasi: wenn du tatsächlich _originale _aus polen kaufst, bist du damit natürlich nicht gemeint


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ist echt niedlich....
> Mein Code ist auf einmal ungültig.
> MP geht also nicht mehr.
> Mittlerweile machen irgendwie 2 von 3 Spielen Ärger,sei es wegen DRM,Hardwareinkompertibilität,Servercrahs,...
> ...


 
Bei mir haben bis jetzt immer alle Spiele ohne Probleme funktioniert also nicht ein einziges was nicht funzte.
Wenn 2 von 3 Spielen bei dir Probleme machen liegt es meiner Meinung nach sicher nicht an den Spielen.

PS.Habs mir heut auch gekauft und mal kurz angezockt schaut ganz gut aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2011)

Wer Crysis 2 noch nicht hat 


Schnäppchen: **Nur heute: Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18** Spider-Man Trilogie Blu-ray 17,97 - Portal 2 nur noch 42,95 - Blu-rays für je 9,90: Wrestler, Memento, Robin Hood - Two and a Half Staffel 7 für 25,00 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazon


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. April 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer Crysis 2 noch nicht hat
> 
> 
> Schnäppchen: **Nur heute: Crysis 2 ab 29,97 USK 18** Spider-Man Trilogie Blu-ray 17,97 - Portal 2 nur noch 42,95 - Blu-rays für je 9,90: Wrestler, Memento, Robin Hood - Two and a Half Staffel 7 für 25,00 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazon


 
Danke.

EDIT: Hab's bestellt. Danke nochmal für die Info. Ich hätte es wahrscheinlich erst im oder nach Sommer gekauft.


----------



## Pravasi (17. April 2011)

Ne,ist nicht so.
Natürlich hat nicht jeder Probleme.
Aber da gehört heute eher Glück dazu.
"Falsche"Grafikkarte,Serverprobleme,Lags,Bugs,Spiele die sich aufgrund von"?"nicht mehr ein 2.mal installieren lassen,....
Die Liste ist lang und wird immer länger.
Technische Probleme die am eigenen PC auftreten,liegen in der Regel nicht an dem PC,sondern an der schlechten Kompertibilität des Spiels.
CoD BO lief auch von Anfang an auf einigen PCs flüssig und auf einigen nicht.
Hat dann aber trotzdem den Fehler auf der Software/Serverseite gehabt.

edit:
Hab mir bei Crysis2 jetzt selbst geholfen.
Einen "Ersatzschlüssel"gefeilt und geht.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. April 2011)

Hätte Amazon ne 1 statt ne 2 davor geschrieben, wärs jetzt meins.


----------



## Pravasi (18. April 2011)

Der Multyplayer ist ja fast unspielbar aufgrund der Cheater.
Und das nach der kurzen Zeit.
Was nützt es denn da noch,tolle Ideen und Features reinzubringen,wenn man als Entwickler auf der anderen Seite zu unfähig ist sich adequat darum zu kümmern.?
Die Gründe einen Hersteller für sein Produkt zu bezahlen schwinden immer mehr...


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2011)

Wie kann man Motionblur jetzt ausmachen ? Mit dem config Tool geht das nicht ,habe das auf 0 bzw disabled ?!
Achja und was heißt Taktische Option Verfügbar ?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wie kann man Motionblur jetzt ausmachen ? Mit dem config Tool geht das nicht ,habe das auf 0 bzw disabled ?!
> Achja und was heißt Taktische Option Verfügbar ?


 
Wenn du "B" drückst kannst du dann Gegner und so makieren. Das ging schon mit dem Fernglas im ersten Teil, aber ich glaube die meisten haben das verpennt.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2011)

Ich kann ihn markieren soll das die "Taktische Option" sein ? 
Warum sind die Cell eigentlich gegen Mich ?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich kann ihn markieren soll das die "Taktische Option" sein ?
> Warum sind die Cell eigentlich gegen Mich ?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich bekomme es erst morgen. Ich glaube du kannst Waffen und Munition makieren, damit du sie nicht übersiehst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/crysis-1-und-crysis-2/147549-story-crysis.html Da gehts weiter. Ich glaube, die wollen den Nanosuit und wenn man den einmal hat, dann zieht man den auch nicht mehr freiwillig aus.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, ich bekomme es erst morgen. Ich glaube du kannst Waffen und Munition makieren, damit du sie nicht übersiehst.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/crysis-1-und-crysis-2/147549-story-crysis.html Da gehts weiter. Ich glaube, die wollen den Nanosuit und wenn man den einmal hat, dann zieht man den auch nicht mehr freiwillig aus.



Danke.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Danke.


 
Bitte.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. April 2011)

"Taktische Option verfügbar" heißt, dass du im Fernglas verschiedene Stellen angezeigt bekommst. Diese Stellen sollen wohl besonders gut sein um auf deine Gegner zu feuern oder sowas in der Art, aber ich hab die immer ignoriert.


----------



## Rizzard (18. April 2011)

Genau, das bedeutet ganz einfach das in diesem Abschnitt diverse Stellen einen taktischen Vorteil bieten.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2011)

Habe ich eben auch festgestellt ... 
Aber wirklich toll sind die ja nicht 
Warum ist manchmal das Fadenkreuz im Scope weg ? 
Ist das ein EMP oder ein BUG ? 
War jetzt schon 2 mal , nach der neuen Mission war das dann weg das nervt richtig ...


----------



## Chris_1982 (18. April 2011)

Ich würde das Spiel auch wieder installieren, die Frage ist ob sich der MP momentan lohnt wie läuft er denn so?


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2011)

Ziemlich schlecht , jeder Server hat mindestens 1 Cheater und das mindert den Spaß einfach gewaltig ...


----------



## Chris_1982 (19. April 2011)

achsoo


----------



## Pravasi (19. April 2011)

Soviele Cheater.
Und wenn man dann mal auf einen Server ohne kommt und hat da einen guten Spieler drauf,
regt man sich erstmal darüber auf,weil wahrscheinlich....

Habe über 1000 Stunden L4d 1+2 gespielt.
Da gab es sowas nicht.
War kein Thema in der ganzen Zeit.
Sind die anderen Entwickler nun unfähig oder ignorant?
Die einzigen,die ich noch bezahle sind Bioware.
Dead Space 3 noch und falls ohne Gfwl,auch noch Bioshock3.
Der Rest nur noch für umsonst.


----------



## kero81 (19. April 2011)

Also ich habs mir jetzt auch mal im Multiplayer angetan. Ist ja schon wie COD...  Oh mann, ich werds nie wieder Online spielen. Ich bleib bei Wars! 

Wars 4 Life
-Kero-


----------



## Chris_1982 (19. April 2011)

Ich habe bei Wars leider das Problem mit den kleinen Dollarzeicher da ist das Bild voll davon den Fehler kann ich beheben wenn ich meiner Karte 1 Stelle mehr Volt gebe.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. April 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir jetzt auch mal im Multiplayer angetan. Ist ja schon wie COD...  Oh mann, ich werds nie wieder Online spielen. Ich bleib bei Wars!
> 
> Wars 4 Life
> -Kero-


 
Kennst du noch volle CW Server? Mir vergeht so langsam die Lust an BC2.


----------



## nassa (19. April 2011)

@Pravasi: 1000 Stunden? Und sonst gehts dir gut ja?


----------



## Pravasi (19. April 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> @Pravasi: 1000 Stunden? Und sonst gehts dir gut ja?


 
Fast 2 Jahre.
MidnightDreamTeam.
Eigentlich jeden Tag 1-2 Matches,mehr nicht.
Leider sind "meine"Leute mittlerweile fast alle zu anderen Games abgewandert.
Random kann man leider nicht mehr spielen,sonst wäre ich immer noch dabei....
Definitiv meine allerbeste Gamerphase.
Habe in anderen Shootern nicht 1% von dem Teamplay erlebt.


----------



## DPr (19. April 2011)

Ansich ein nettes, schnelles Spiel...wenn mal ein Server ohne das "Schiiterpack" läuft.
Wie schauts bei Euch mit der Serverauswahl aus? Die meisten leer, dann krieg ich irgendwie haufenweise .RU ssische Server, sehr wenige englische, und noch weniger auf deutsch.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. April 2011)

DPr schrieb:


> Ansich ein nettes, schnelles Spiel...wenn mal ein Server ohne das "Schiiterpack" läuft.
> Wie schauts bei Euch mit der Serverauswahl aus? Die meisten leer, dann krieg ich irgendwie haufenweise .RU ssische Server, sehr wenige englische, und noch weniger auf deutsch.


probier es doch mal mit dem einen oder anderen filter


----------



## marcus_T (20. April 2011)

CF Problematik bestimmt schon bekannt. Starkes nicht spielbares Flimmern mit HD 5970 zB.
crysis2.exe in CR.exe umbenennen, Hilft-bei mir. absolut kein Flimmern mehr.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> @Pravasi: 1000 Stunden? Und sonst gehts dir gut ja?


 


Pravasi schrieb:


> Fast 2 Jahre.
> MidnightDreamTeam.
> Eigentlich jeden Tag 1-2 Matches,mehr nicht.
> Leider sind "meine"Leute mittlerweile fast alle zu anderen Games abgewandert.
> ...



Hab bei COD4 MW mittlerweile auch über 1600 Std. Online gezockt und wenn ich was zocke ist meist immernoch COD4.(Habs auch im Clan gezockt)
Tja leider wars das letzte gute COD hab noch kein Spiel gefunden was dem ebenbürdig wäre.


----------



## jensi251 (21. April 2011)

Habe Crysis 2 jetzt durch.
Hat 10h gedauert und bin mit dem Spiel ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Cionara (21. April 2011)

Mich stören die noch existierendne Bugs. Auch nach dem ersten Patch kann ich oft die Nahkampfattacke nicht mehr nutzen, weil es noch verbugt ist. Außerdem werden mir oft Punkte und Erfolge im Multi nicht angerechnet.

Edit: Hat es schon wer geschafft einen Waffenaufsatz freizuschalten ? Bei mir ist das verbuggt und selbst nach mehreren hundert Kills mit der Scar steht noch 
"Kills mit Scar 0/20".


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. April 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Mich stören die noch existierendne Bugs. Auch nach dem ersten Patch kann ich oft die Nahkampfattacke nicht mehr nutzen, weil es noch verbugt ist. Außerdem werden mir oft Punkte und Erfolge im Multi nicht angerechnet.
> 
> Edit: Hat es schon wer geschafft einen Waffenaufsatz freizuschalten ? Bei mir ist das verbuggt und selbst nach mehreren hundert Kills mit der Scar steht noch
> "Kills mit Scar 0/20".


 
Aufsätze kann ich freischalten. Wenn ich aber eine andere Primärwaffe wähle und danach wieder zur SCAR wechsle muss ich den Gaussaufsatz neufreischalten. Damit sind auch meine Kills weg, die ich mit dem Teil gemacht habe. Ich werde den Multiplayer wohl erstmal nicht mehr spielen.

EDIT: Crytek muss am Spawning-System arbeiten. Zum Beispiel: Ich spawne zufällg auf der Map und 2 Sekunden spawnt hinter mir ein Gegner und macht mich fertig. Danach spawne ich wieder und bevor ich den ersten Schritt machen konnte, wurde ich von einem Orbitalschlag getroffen. WTF?!


----------



## Manoloco (21. April 2011)

Sofern dir das nicht 3x hintereinander passiert ist, ruhe bewahren


----------



## Newb (21. April 2011)

Crysis 2 Editor kommt Anfang Sommer + eine kostenlose CryEngine SDK im August!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. April 2011)

Newb schrieb:


> Crysis 2 Editor kommt Anfang Sommer + eine kostenlose CryEngine SDK im August!


 
Coole Sache.


----------



## Verwalter (22. April 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> CF Problematik bestimmt schon bekannt. Starkes nicht spielbares Flimmern mit HD 5970 zB.
> crysis2.exe in CR.exe umbenennen, Hilft-bei mir. absolut kein Flimmern mehr.


 
funktioniert bei meiner ASUS 5970 nicht


----------



## D4n1el (23. April 2011)

Geht zum freischalten auf ein leeren Server oder zwischen den Runden gehts auch meistens. Hab das Problem seit ich es so mache nicht mehr. 

Manche Sachen wie Herausforderungen oder Erkennungsmarken die man freigeschaltet hat und plötzlich wieder weg sind erscheinen meistens irgendwann wieder. War bei mir zumindestens so. 

Deutsche Server sind übrigens haufenweise am Start. Das Problem ist nur, dass sich da kaum welche auf den treffen um sie zum laufen zu bringen.

Was mich am meisten stört sind diese drecks Cheater. Die behaupten ja das sie die zurückgesetzt haben. Dann guckt euch mal die Bestenliste an. Die ersten 500-700 sind alle Cheater. Warum sind die da noch in der Liste? Dazu kommt das ich voll oft im Spiel die gleichen sehe die cheaten und die werden auch nicht zurückgesetzt. Dabei ist das doch voll offensichtlich, dass einer der 17 Stunden gespielt hat, nicht über 2 Million Punkte haben kann und davon sind eigentlich nur welche in der Liste. Das lief bei BF2 auf jeden Fall besser. Die machen es wie die Politiker, nur leere Versprechen. Ein Wunder das ich es bei Siege auf Platz 2 geschaft hab.


----------



## cortez91 (25. April 2011)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie ein zweites Multiplayer-Profil starten, oder muss man sich dafür direkt nen neuen Key kaufen? 

Mein Stiefvater hat jetzt auch Crysis 2 für sich entdeckt, aber hat gestern nur mit meinem Account gespielt (und meine Kill-Death-Ratio runtergetrieben  )... er würde auch gerne einen eigenen Account haben, hat aber noch nicht mal nen Rechner, auf dem Crysis 2 läuft, würde also ohnehin weiter auf meinem Rechner zocken und da lohnt es sich ja nun wirklich nicht, 40 Euro für nen zweiten Multiplayer-Account zu bezahlen...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. April 2011)

@D4n1l

Danke, für den Tipp. Jetzt funzt alles.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2011)

Neuer Patch:

MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 1.4 PC Patch - Now Live



> *Update: Patch should now be available and automatically download.*


----------



## D4n1el (27. April 2011)

Ich hab mal alle Auszeichnungen die ich bis jetzt eingesammelt hab in ein Bild eingefügt. Es steht auch da wie man sie bekommt. Vielleicht haben ja einige von euch die letzten fünf die mir fehlen und kann uns verraten wie man die erhält. Die Auszeichnungen sind übrigens alle wie im Spiel sortiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. April 2011)

Mich nervt es, dass ich ständig von hinten erschossen werde.


----------



## yamo (27. April 2011)

Der neue Patch legt viele Befehle aus der autoexec.cfg wieder auf Eis, auch bindings funzen nicht mehr. Wer also mehr Wert auf den Sp mit angepaßter autoexec legt, sollte den Patch überspringen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. April 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Der neue Patch legt viele Befehle aus der autoexec.cfg wieder auf Eis, auch bindings funzen nicht mehr. Wer also mehr Wert auf den Sp mit angepaßter autoexec legt, sollte den Patch überspringen.


 
Ja, leider. Der Mycrysis-Anmeldedialog erscheint bei mir auch wieder. 
Gibt es auch Einschränkungen bei "Advanced Graphics Options"?


----------



## Chris_1982 (27. April 2011)

Hatte das schonmal jemand das das Spiel im MP einfriert??


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Hatte das schonmal jemand das das Spiel im MP einfriert??


 
Bei mir noch nicht. Manchmal stürzt es einfach so ab. Meistens während der Besprechung vor derm Ladevorgang. Außerdem habe ich manchmal ein Nachbild auf dem Monitor. Ich visiere an, dann nehme ich die Waffe wieder zur Hüfte und dann sehe ich noch das Reflexvisier als ich anvisiert habe. Ist das Absicht von Crytek? Außerdem wird der Bildschirm schwarz, wenn eine Granate explodiert. Ist wohl alles noch ein bisschen bugi.


----------



## Pravasi (27. April 2011)

Ebend das erste Spiel nach dem Patch gewagt.
1.Runde :Sieger gewinnt 25:1
2.Runde: Killcam zeigt das der Typ trotz Patch enorm hellsichtig ist...

Ist Crytek jetzt unfähig oder unwillig?
Wünsche denen das sie pleite gehen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (27. April 2011)

Achsoo

@ Pravasi das wünsche ich denen auch, ich hatte den einfrier Fehler zwei mal an genau der selben Stelle auf der Map Skyline und das mit zwei unterschiedlichen Systemen.

Entweder liegt das an meiner Internet Leitung oder vielleicht doch am Treiber, nur nach 4 Monaten kam der neue Treiber von Nvidia und wiedermal fast nur alte spiele verbessert.

Keine Spur von Crysis 2 oder vielleicht mal Homefront.


----------



## Domowoi (29. April 2011)

Ich hab ein Problem ich finde seit heute nur noch etwa 9 Server. Ich hab eine eigene Config mit dem Crysis 2 Config Tool erstellt.

Kann es sein das ich ein ältere Version habe? Und wenn ja wo kriege ich die 1.4er als normaler Download her? Ich finde nur bis 1.2


----------



## NeRo1987 (29. April 2011)

Mycrysis Forum... Patch manuell downloaden und installieren..
Es gibt auch ein super tool... das nennt sich GOOOOOOGLE
da kann man sachen suchen??? und manchmal findet man sogar was???
was für eine Erfindung...!!


----------



## D4n1el (29. April 2011)

Ich hab die Schnauze voll von dem Spiel und ich werd auch nie wieder von diesen drecks Crytek oder EA was kaufen! Wird nur noch gedownloadet und gecrackt!!!! Wieder nur Cheater unterwegs und ich bin einer der wenigen die wegen der Statistik spielen. Ich vergleiche halt gerne mein können mit andern. Aber da die Bestenliste bei den ja nur aus Cheatern besteht kann ich mir das alles schenken! Die Vollidioten merken ja nicht mal, dass die Cheater durch ihre lächerlichen ankündigungen "wir gehn gegen cheater an..." die erst recht cheaten! Ich hab bestimmt 6 Stunden am Tag gespielt und kann das beurteilen! Erst durch 1.4 wurde erst wieder richtig viel gecheatet. Man hatte endlich mal ein wenig seine Ruhe und was ist jetzt?! Wie gesagt, von euch Mickey Mäusen, damit mein ich Crytek und EA werd ich NIX mehr kaufen!!! Wird nur noch gecrackt und gecheatet! Ich bin jetzt soweit, ich mach mich jetzt auf die suche und werd dann auch nur noch cheaten in Crysis 2. Hab dafür nicht umsonst bezahlt!!! Dann werden wir mal sehn wer besser cheatet!


----------



## Cionara (29. April 2011)

Applaus für einen weiteren Cheater der sich im Forum geoutet hat


----------



## D4n1el (29. April 2011)

Ich finde ja nicht mal ein  Ach ich kack jetzt einfach drauf. Hat eigentlich bis auf diese Cheater richtig Spaß gemacht. Jetzt werd ich nur noch auf den DX11 Patch warten, den Singleplayer endlich durchzocken und dann kommts irgendwo in mein Schrank ganz hinten in einer dunkle Ecke. Das Game bleibt auch nicht Spiel des Jahres. Wenn Battlefield 3 kommt, dann können die sich von dem Titel eh ganz schnell verabschieden! Die haben wenigstens eine Anlaufstelle wo man Cheater melden kann.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. April 2011)

einfach so lange den server wechseln, bis man einen gefunden hat, auf dem nicht gecheatet wird....


----------



## phila_delphia (29. April 2011)

Spannend zu hören. So ein massives Cheaterproblem hatte ich noch nie. Am Anfang mal so ein paar Aimbot-Spawnpoint-Killer... Aber sonst?! Ach ja, ein paar mal hab ich die Holokameraden mit Cheatern verwechselt. Sonst ist alles astrein - besonders jetzt wo endlich die Stats gesichert werden. Schade für Daniel, aber ich selbst kann diese Erfahrung nicht bestätigen...

Grüße


----------



## nassa (29. April 2011)

ich ebenfalls nicht. ich bin glaube level 40 oder so. und bisher hab ich noch keinen cheater gesehen. aber vlt stammt ihr auch alle aus der typsichen CS Kategorie wo ja auch jeder kill mit einem Cheat abgestempelt wird...
ich finde ihr solltet euch hier nicht noch ewig aufregen. wenn es euch nicht gefällt dann deinstalliert das spiel und fertig. ich seh hier immer nur die selben leute rumflamen wie kacke doch das spiel ist. dann haut es doch in die tonne und fertig. das ganze rumgeheule hier bringt doch auch nix.


----------



## D4n1el (29. April 2011)

Ich war schon nach einer Woche Rang 50, weil ich wahrscheinlich auch mehr spiele. Also treffe ich auch auf mehr als du. Ich hab jetzt ca. 4,5 Million XP Punkte, das kannste ja mal mit deim Punktestand vergleichen. Daher kenne ich das Game jetzt nach fast 2000 Runden ein wenig. Wenn ich also sage das da viele Cheater wieder unterwegs sind, dann kannste das mir glauben.  

Am meisten kotzt mich aber an, dass die Cheater in den Bestenlisten ganz oben sind und anscheint auch nicht entdeckt werden oder was auch immer. Ich hab mit den allen schon gespielt. Tornado23, satisfaktion077, c0ldfu5ion,... um nur einige zu nennen. Man findet sogar teilweise von den Videos wie sie cheaten und trotzdem sind die immernoch dabei. Darum ist mir das zu blöd mich immer wieder drüber aufzuregen und machs so wie du oder ich vorher schon geschrieben hab, dass ich did Game in die Ecke klatsche.


----------



## Pravasi (29. April 2011)

Ähm...?
Es soll ja auch Menschen geben,die merken nicht wenn man sie verarscht...
Wenn es hier Leute gibt,die bisher von Cheatern verschont geblieben sind,dann ist das eher als deren Glück zu werten und nicht etwa auf ein ausgeprägtes Opferbewusstsein der restlichen Masse zurück zu führen!
Ich zocke schon länger als wie die allermeisten hier.
So eine,in kürzester Zeit etablierte ,Cheaterkultur wie in diesem Spiel,ist mir bisher aber noch nicht begegnet.
Das Thema kommt in diesem Zusammenhang ja auch nicht umsonst so häufig auf den Tisch der Foren.
Auch die Spielemagazine bemängeln diese Situation.

Rumgeflame ohne die Bereitschaft zur Konseqenz bringt tatsächlich nichts.
Jeden Scheiß kommentarlos zu schlucken den man uns heutzutage vorsetzt ist aber auch keine Alternative.
Von daher kann es nicht schaden,seine Meinung öffentlich kundzutun.

Ich persönlich habe Crytek von der Liste der von mir bezahlten Entwickler gestrichen.
Wird nur noch für umsonst gespielt.


----------



## phila_delphia (29. April 2011)

Ich finde es nicht korrekt sinngemäß zu sagen: Crytek Spiele, spiele ich nur noch "umsonst". Wenn Dir C2 nicht zusagt ist das eine Sache. In meinen Augen rechtfertigt das jedoch nicht, zukünftige Crytek Produkte nicht bezahlen und dennoch genießen zu wollen.

Grüße


----------



## Pravasi (29. April 2011)

Kann man so sehen.
Ich hätte nix dagegen,wenn sie pleite gehn.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen.
> Ich hätte nix dagegen,wenn sie pleite gehn.


 
Dann spiel einfach was anderes und eben nichts von Crytek. Pleite gehen werden die sicher nicht so schnell


----------



## Pravasi (29. April 2011)

Glaub ich auch nicht.
Für umsonst stimmts auch noch.
Wie ne Zeitung im Cafe oder Wartezimmer:Kann man mal lesen,auch wenn man sie selber nicht kaufen würde.
Muss man ja noch sagen dürfen.


----------



## stolle80 (29. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ähm...?
> ...
> Ich zocke schon länger als wie die allermeisten hier.



Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.

Deine *Sig*.  Ist übrigens arrogant. Finde ich nicht gut. 
Wenn sich schon tausende von Leuten hier deine Meinung durchlesen müssen, dann zeige bitte ein bisschen Respekt denen gegenüber.
Ich bin nicht der Moderator hier, und habe hier nicht wirklich was zu sagen aber deine Selbstüberschätzung zielt eher auf soziale Distanz.
Ist aber diesmal alles Off, sorry musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Pravasi (30. April 2011)

Kommt ein bischen sinnentlernt bei mir an...
Das ich länger zocke als die meisten hier ist nun einmal wahr.
Wenn ich das anführe,um zu verdeutlichen,dass ich durchaus in der Lage bin schon einige Games zum Vergleich heranzuführen,dann ist das Hochmut?
Sorry wenn dich das irgendwie einschüchtert...
Die Signatur ist als Inspiration zu verstehen.
So viele Spamer hier,vieleicht hilfts ja einem.
Ist halt schwer es jedem recht zu machen.


----------



## stolle80 (30. April 2011)

Das ist einzig und allein eine Behauptung und kein Argument,wer hier am längsten zockt.Es kommt nicht nur darauf an.
Habe nichts gegen deinen Stolz, wollte dir nur sagen das ich deine Sig. etwas demütigend finde.

Cheater wird es immer geben , da kann man nix machen. Deshalb spiele ich auch keine MP mehr,  macht einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Pravasi (30. April 2011)

Ein bischen Selbstironie und es geht meistens....
Cheater gibt es immer,klar.
Aber man muss denen nicht gleich soweit die Türen öffnen wie es Crytec tut.
Da fühl ich mich als Kunde verarscht.
1100 stunden L4d1+2 haben nicht die Menge Cheater vorgebracht,wie Crysis2 in 20 Stunden!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. April 2011)

auch wenn ich die konsequenzen, die pravasi aus der aktuellen situation ableitet (nur noch kopieren), nicht gut heiße, so gebe ich ihm doch recht: es waren/sind eine menge cheater unterwegs, die einem den spielspaß nehmen. finde es ziemlich schwach von crytek, dass sie es erstens nicht hinbekommen einen cheatsicheren multiplayer zu bauen und zweitens, dass sie nicht aus crysis1, das über weite strecken ebenfalls cheater-verseucht war, gelernt haben...

imo ist es auch eine legitime argumentation, wenn er sagt, dass er in seinem leben schon sehr viel gespielt hat und dadurch solche themen gut bzw. besser als so manch anderer beurteilen kann. ich selbst greife auf 20 Jahre Videospielen zurück und würde mir daher ein wenig Erfahrung attestieren 

aber wegen den cheatern kein online-multiplayer mehr zu spielen? so weit muss man den schwanz doch nun wirklich nicht einziehen... sobald ich einen cheater auf dem server vermute, beobachte ich ihn genauer und wenn er tatsächlich cheatet, wechsle ich den server. so einfach ist das. bei crysis2 muss man das zwar öfters als bei anderen spielen machen, aber man kann das spiel trotzdem spielen und spaß haben.

man sollte sich grundsätzlich und ganz allgemein im leben nicht von den idioten unterkriegen lassen!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. April 2011)

@Pravasi
Wenn man Probleme mit einem Spiel hat und kein Bock mehr drauf hat, dann kann man es doch verkaufen.
Ich kann dich schon verstehen, da auch ich mit einigen Macken in der Kampagne zu kämpfen hatte.
Doch anscheinend gefallen dir Crytek Spiele noch gut genug, dass du sie trotzdem noch spielst.
Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann lade es verdammt nochmal nicht illegal runter!
Tut mir leid, aber was das betrifft, verhälts du dich einfach nur kindisch.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

Ich finde das Spiel ingesamt sehr gelungen. Habe es in normal in ca 9 Stunden durchgespielt. Ich weiß, viele sind schneller gewesen. Die GRafik finde ich ganz gut. Auch wenn kein DirectX11 und Levelgestaltung usw ist auch ok. Das mit den Speicherpunkte fand ich immer fair. Nur bei der Gegnervielfalt hätte man sich mehr Mühe geben können. Genauso wie bei den Bossgegnern.

DEn MP zocke ich nicht. Ist mir zu schnell alles.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. April 2011)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel ingesamt sehr gelungen. Habe es in normal in ca 9 Stunden durchgespielt. Ich weiß, viele sind schneller gewesen. Die GRafik finde ich ganz gut. Auch wenn kein DirectX11 und Levelgestaltung usw ist auch ok. Das mit den Speicherpunkte fand ich immer fair. Nur bei der Gegnervielfalt hätte man sich mehr Mühe geben können. Genauso wie bei den Bossgegnern.
> 
> DEn MP zocke ich nicht. Ist mir zu schnell alles.


 
Ich habe es auf Veteran gespielt und ich habe ca. 9 und eine halbe Stunde gebraucht. Es hat Spaß gemacht und war allgemein ganz gut. Aber es gab eigentlich keinen Moment, der mich umgehauen hat, außer die fetten Aliens, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

Du meinst bestimmt die großen Robotor oder? Beim ersten mal fand ich sie sehr beeindruckend. 

Oder die etwas kleineren? Aber immer noch größeren als die ganz kleinen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. April 2011)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die großen Robotor oder? Beim ersten mal fand ich sie sehr beeindruckend.
> 
> Oder die etwas kleineren?


 
Nein, ich mein die normalen Viecher, die mich umgeschubst oder mich weggeschleudert haben. Der Pinger ist nicht schwer zu besiegen, da waren die vierbeinigen Aliens aus Crysis 1 viel schwieriger.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

Achso. Ja die aus Crysis 1 waren härter.


----------



## Pravasi (30. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> @Pravasi
> Wenn man Probleme mit einem Spiel hat und kein Bock mehr drauf hat, dann kann man es doch verkaufen.
> Ich kann dich schon verstehen, da auch ich mit einigen Macken in der Kampagne zu kämpfen hatte.
> Doch anscheinend gefallen dir Crytek Spiele noch gut genug, dass du sie trotzdem noch spielst.
> ...


 Es gibt Sachen,die sind o.k. für kleines Geld oder für umsonst:
Stell dir einfach mal vor,wir müssten hier für unser geliebtes Forum alle einen Monatsbeitrag errichten!
Was der einzelne bereit wäre aufzuwenden würde schwanken,aber wohl jeder hätte einen Betrag,den er nicht mehr bereit wäre zu zahlen und das Forum dann nicht mehr benutzen würde.
Würde der Beitrag dann wieder wegfallen,würde man das Forum auch wieder benutzen.
Bist du da anders?
Umsonst oder gar nicht,-so ist das halt manchmal...
Gäbe noch jede Menge anderer Beispiele,wo man Sachen nur in anspruch nimmt,weil sie nichts kosten.
Kindisch ist das nicht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Es gibt Sachen,die sind o.k. für kleines Geld oder für umsonst:
> Stell dir einfach mal vor,wir müssten hier für unser geliebtes Forum alle einen Monatsbeitrag errichten!
> Was der einzelne bereit wäre aufzuwenden würde schwanken,aber wohl jeder hätte einen Betrag,den er nicht mehr bereit wäre zu zahlen und das Forum dann nicht mehr benutzen würde.
> Würde der Beitrag dann wieder wegfallen,würde man das Forum auch wieder benutzen.
> ...


 
Wenn man für das Forum zahlen müsste, dann wäre ich nicht mehr hier, da hast du recht.
Ich beziehe mich aber darauf, dass Raubkopieren illegal ist. In deinem Beispiel wäre es illegal das Forum zu nutzen ohne dafür Geld zu bezahlen obwohl es kostenpflichtig ist. Verstehst du was ich meine?
Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt oder zu teuer ist, dann habe ich nicht das Recht es zu stehlen oder mir illegal zu beschaffen.
Der Kauf eines Produktes beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit. Ich bezahle für ein Produkt, welches der Anbieter mir anbietet. Der Anbieter erhält mein Geld und kann weiter investieren, um seine Produkte zu verbessern. Ich als Käufer erhalte ein Produkt, dessen Leistung ich nutzen kann.


----------



## Pravasi (30. April 2011)

Also legal oder iligal ist mir manchmal einfach egal...
Geht übrigens nahzu jedem so,auch wenn man es anders sehen möchte.
Vieleicht nicht bei Games,aber wie sieht es aus in anderen Bereichen?
Bei rot über die Ampel,Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen ignorieren,seinen Hund auf den Bürgersteig kacken lassen,Steuererklärung verschönern,Schwarzfahren,GEZ nicht bezahlen,CD/DVD kopieren,ect,.....
Ich halte es da mal ganz christlich,frei nach der Maxime:"Wer ohne Schuld ist,der werfe den ersten Stein"....

Grade weil so ein Kauf auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht,bin ich nicht mehr bereit für alles zu bezahlen:
Hat man früher ein Geschäft sinngemäss mit Handschlag besiegelt,so habe ich heute immer mehr den Eindruck,ich bekomme den Stinkefinger vom Hersteller gezeigt.
Erst mal verkaufen und dann weitersehen...
Dieses möchte ich ausdrücklich nicht mehr mit meinem Geld ünterstützen.
Wer bereit ist für mangelbehaftete Ware anstandslos zu bezahlen,der etabliert ein Qualitätsniveau,welches für den ehrlichen Kunden ein Schlag ins Gesicht bedeutet.
Im Falle Crysis2 liegt das Problem bestimmt nicht darin,dass die Entwickler zu wenig Geld zur Verfügung hatten,um eine korrekte Qualitätssicherung zu gewährleisten.
Das,was jetzt noch fehlt um das game richtig spielbar zu machen,ist gemessen an der Gesamtentwicklung wohl im 0,..Prozentbereich!
Aber das Ding musste ja fertig sein,egal wie.
Find ich sehr respektlos.
So jemand hat von mir halt auch keine Loyalität mehr zu erwarten.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Also legal oder iligal ist mir manchmal einfach egal...
> Geht übrigens nahzu jedem so,auch wenn man es anders sehen möchte.
> Vieleicht nicht bei Games,aber wie sieht es aus in anderen Bereichen?
> Bei rot über die Ampel,Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen ignorieren,seinen Hund auf den Bürgersteig kacken lassen,Steuererklärung verschönern,Schwarzfahren,GEZ nicht bezahlen,CD/DVD kopieren,ect,.....
> ...


 
Das ist ja ok, dass du Crytek nicht mit deinem Geld unterstützen willst, aber dann auch richtig und lade keine Crytek Spiele runter. Natürlich ist es völlig egal von welchem Entwickler, Raubkopieren ist beschissen.
Denn wenn du Spiele von Crytek runterlädts, dann verräts du dich ja selbst. Wenn das mit der Raubkopiererrei so weiter geht und das wird es, dann  besteht in vielleicht in der Zukunft die Hälfte des Spiels aus irgendeinem Kopierschutz. Versetz dich einfach mal in die Rolle eines Entwicklers, der hart für gearbeitet hat und nichts dafür bekommt. Das ist natürlich Ansichtssache. Stell dir mal vor jeder hätte die Einstellung "Wie du mir, so ich dir". Überall wäre Chaos.
Am Ende entscheidest du, was du tust. Aber denk daran, nur weil sich jemand sich gegenüber dir als Arschloch verhalten hat, musst du es ihm nicht gleichtun.


----------



## phila_delphia (30. April 2011)

Damit ich nicht "off-topic-mäßig" eine Mahnung bekomme schreibe ich erst mal, dass seit dem Patch 1.4 meine XP in alle Situationen gesichert werden. Das ist technisch gut. Persönlich leidet meine K/D Rate ziemlich unter dieser Verbesserung . Leider werden die Achievements und besonders die Hundemarken noch immer nicht gespeichert.

Dann aber zu meinem Vorredner:



Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich halte es da mal ganz christlich,frei nach der Maxime:"Wer ohne Schuld ist,der werfe den ersten Stein"....


 
Die Aussage Jesu, die Du zitierst, bezieht sich auf die zurückliegende Übertretung einer Frau und richtet sich an Menschen, die im Begriff sind diese (in einer patriarchalen Gesellschaft im juristischen Sinne) wehrlose Person hinzurichten.

Gleichwohl läßt sich mit diesem Zitat keinesfalls eine zukünftige (geschweige denn geplante) Gesetzesübertretung rechtfertigen; denn, wenn Du bei Joh 8 ein paar Verse weiter liest, dann steht da: "Sündige hinfort nicht mehr." Aus der Vergebung einer zurückliegenden Schuld folgt also nicht automatisch die Vergebung aller künftigen Übertretungen.

Kurz und knapp: Die Verfehlung eines Menschen rechtfertigt nicht die Übertretung des Nächsten. Aus der christlichen Perspektive ist Deine Argumentation in diesem Sinne nicht nur nicht richtig sondern fällt, so wie ich das sehe, in die Kategorie die Du in Deiner Signatur propagierst .

Grüße


----------



## D4n1el (30. April 2011)

Ist ja alles schön und gut. Die armen Entwickler die sich die Taschen mit unserm Geld vollstopfen. Die behaupten das sie streng gegen die Cheater vorgehn aber es nicht tun (siehe Bestenliste oder MP), das bescheuerte hin und her wegen dem DX11 Patch oder den nicht auffindbaren Support mit Feedback für die Kunden. Wir sehn bisher keinerlei Besserung und dann fragt ihr euch warum wir uns aufregen? Wir haben teilweise 40-60€ für das Game bezahlt und ich schätze, wären die meisten nicht von eim Spiel der Qualität des ersten Teils ausgegang, dann hätten sich die meisten das auch erst viel später gekauft. Das wär dann um einiges günstiger gewesen und ich würde mich jetzt nicht so krass ärgern. Für uns die sich darüber ärgern, sieht das so aus, das die von EA und Crytek da sitzen und sich ins Fäustchen lachen. Weil die sparen ja auch eine menge Kohle an dem lächerlichen Support oder dem vorerst fehlenden DX11 Patch. Dadurch fühlt man sich verarscht und da man weiß das man sein Geld eh nicht wieder bekommt, hollt man sich das auf eine andere Art und das ist dann die unschöne. An sowas sollten die Entwickler sich bald gewöhn wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## jensi251 (30. April 2011)

Ja, sind wirklich sehr viele Cheater unterwegs momentan.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. April 2011)

Und wenn man mit dem neu gekauften 5er Golf und dem Support von VW nicht zufrieden ist, klaut man in Zukunft einfach die Autos von VW... also mal ehrlich, die Argumentation hinkt - auch wenn Software und Autos nicht bis in letzter Konsequenz miteinander vergleichbar sind.

Wenn man so dermaßen unzufrieden mit der Firma ist, dann steht es einem frei diese zu meiden. Aber offensichtlich wollt ihr ja trotzdem auf Teufel komm raus Cryteks Spiele spielen. So schlimm kann das Spiel oder der Support ja also nicht sein 

Es ist zwar ein Unding in welchem Zustand heutzutage Software released wird, aber wenn ein Produkt mangelhaft ist, erhält man dadurch nicht das Recht, es sich illegal zu beschaffen!

Und wie gesagt: Einfach solange den Server wechseln, bis man einen Server ohne Cheater erwischt. Klappt bei mir derzeit sehr gut und ich suche meist keine 10min! Die letzten Patches haben also schon deutlich ausgebessert.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. April 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Und wenn man mit dem neu gekauften 5er Golf und dem Support von VW nicht zufrieden ist, klaut man in Zukunft einfach die Autos von VW... also mal ehrlich, die Argumentation hinkt - auch wenn Software und Autos nicht bis in letzter Konsequenz miteinander vergleichbar sind.
> 
> Wenn man so dermaßen unzufrieden mit der Firma ist, dann steht es einem frei diese zu meiden. Aber offensichtlich wollt ihr ja trotzdem auf Teufel komm raus Cryteks Spiele spielen. So schlimm kann das Spiel oder der Support ja also nicht sein
> 
> ...



Du hast mit allem Recht. Zum Glück handeln nicht alle nach dem Motto "Wie du mir, so ich dir". D4n1l, du kannst keine Verbesserung bei den Publishern und Entwicklern erwarten, wenn du deren Produkte illegal beschaffst.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Damit ich nicht "off-topic-mäßig" eine Mahnung bekomme schreibe ich erst mal, dass seit dem Patch 1.4 meine XP in alle Situationen gesichert werden. Das ist technisch gut. Persönlich leidet meine K/D Rate ziemlich unter dieser Verbesserung . Leider werden die Achievements und besonders die Hundemarken noch immer nicht gespeichert.
> 
> Dann aber zu meinem Vorredner:
> 
> ...


Das"wer ohne Schuld"Zitat bezieht sich keineswegs nur auf Ehebruch.
Noch mal lesen....
Besser geeignet wäre aber wirklich so etwas wie"ein jeder kehre vor seiner eigenen Tür",oder "nicht Wasser predigen und Wein trinken",ect.,..
Ansonsten dürfen wir die Bibel nach Herzenslust auslegen wie es uns grade passt.
Macht die Kirche ja auch.
Da aber hoffentlich keiner von uns so verkommen ist wie diese Brüder,lassen wir das mal besser.
Mir geht es dabei um sogenannte "Moral".
Diese ist ja subjektiv und deshalb austauschbar.
Damit kann man sie auch nicht an veränderbaren staatlichen Werten wie Recht und Unrecht knüpfen.
Was hier und jetzt erlaubt ist,ist dort und dann verboten...
Wo will man da die Moral festmachen?
Also raus aus dieser Diskussion damit,bitte!

@ ANDI
Man muss nicht zwangsläufig einem Arsch als AuchArsch begegnen-aber ich find man kann.
"Der Entwickler hat hart für sein Geld gearbeitet."
Wahrscheinlich ja.
UND ICH UND IHR?
Vom Himmel gefallen,die Kohle? Kaum.
Schon mal probiert statt 49,90 nur 48,90 hinzulegen,weil,ähm-da gibts grad ein kleines Problem und so...?
Dann gibt es kein Spiel,ganz einfach. So sind die Regeln!

Ich persönlich bin ambivalent,was das Thema Raubkopieren angeht.
Falls jemand aber ein Spiel sich tatsächlich nicht kaufen würde,sehe ich da keinen Schaden.
Falls jemand sich aber ein Spiel kopiert,anstatt zu kaufen,dann sieht es natürlich ganz anders aus.
Crytec verkauft mir nix mehr. Es sei denn,sie rehabilitieren sich mit wirklich einwandfrei funktionierenden Games.
Da sie (und immer mehr andere)mit technischem Murks aber so hervorragend durchkommen,wird sich dieses eher noch verschlimmern.
Also entweder verzichte ich,oder ich spiele es (wie auch immer...) für umsonst.
Macht keinen finanziellen Unterschied mehr. Und Moral...
Wie schon vorher angesprochen,gibt es Sachen die nur für umsonst gehen.
Je weniger gekauft wirs,desto mehr muss sich der Hersteller wieder um den Kunden bemühen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Das"wer ohne Schuld"Zitat bezieht sich keineswegs nur auf Ehebruch.
> Noch mal lesen....
> Besser geeignet wäre aber wirklich so etwas wie"ein jeder kehre vor seiner eigenen Tür",oder "nicht Wasser predigen und Wein trinken",ect.,..
> Ansonsten dürfen wir die Bibel nach Herzenslust auslegen wie es uns grade passt.
> ...



Dein Verhalten ist überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar: Crytek Spiele sind verbugt, deswegen kaufst du von denen nichts mehr. Das ist ja in Ordnung.
Aber das beste ist, dass du trotzdem noch ihre Spiele spielst, weil sie anscheinend doch noch gut genug sind. Du willst einfach nur kein Geld hinlegen.
Tut mir leid, aber das ist einfach nur bescheuert. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. So einfach ist das.
Wenn du Spiele von Crytek runterlädst, dann bestätigt das nur ihre Vermutung, die da wäre: 
"Unsere Spiele sind gut, aber die meisten sind zu geizig, Geld dafür auszugeben. Also wird der Kopierschutz noch weiter verstärkt."
Damit machst du überhaupt nichts besser, sondern noch schlimmer. Du zeigst nur, dass immernoch eine Nachfrage vorhanden ist.
Wenn nicht nur du, sondern alle unzufriedenen Kunden Crytek Spiele nicht mehr spielen, bis sie wieder relativ bugfrei sind, dann kannst du auch was erreichen. Du kannst auch eine Petition starten, aber ich denke, dass du der Meinung bist, dass eine Petition nichts bringt.
Wenn du weiterhin der Meinung bist, dass Raubkopieren die einzige Lösung ist, dann verschwinde. Sowas kann niemand hier gebrauchen.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Mai 2011)

Ach ja,die Moral ist schon was sehr verlockendes.
Aber ich weiss,das hier nicht alle das so sehen wie du.
Deswegen bleibe ich mal.

Es gibt Sachen,die gehen halt nur für umsonst,so einfach ist das.
Foren,Zeitungen im Wartezimmer,Free to play Games,einige Spiele,....
Andere Sachen sind es wert sie zu bezahlen.
Hotlines,Zeitungen die ich wirklich haben will,WOW-Gebühren,einige Spiele...
Ganz oder Gar nicht ist nicht immer stimmig,siehe kostenpflichtige Foren. Würdest du auch nur für lau benutzen wollen.
Ich zahle lieber für Spiele,die funktioniern und mir ein hohes Mass an Spielfreude bieten,als wie Games für lau zu haben die aber nicht wirklich so gut sind.
Für nebenbei kann man soetwas aber auch spielen.
Nur gehört das dann in die "umsonst oder gar nicht "Kategorie.
Jemand der das Game für 10€ von der Pyramide holt anstatt für 50€ zu kaufen,ist ja auch nicht wirklich unterstützend,ein "Beinah-Raubkopierer".
Das Thema Raubkopieren ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Zum einen ist es ein tatsächliches Problem für die Entwicklung neuer Games,zum anderen aber auch dramatisch überbewertet.
Tatsächliche Zahlen,wieviel Schaden sie anrichten,wird es wohl niemals geben. Dafür müsste man tatsächlich wissen,wer denn ohne RK gekauft hätte und wer nicht.
So redet sich jede Seite das dahin,wo sie es hinhaben will.

In der Musikindustrie sind die RK dank immer besseren Services und einer kundenfreundlicheren Politik am zurückgehen.
Der Umsatzt steigt.
In der Spieleindustrie wird die Qualität und die Kundenzufriedenheit immer mieser.

Bei den Spielen sehe ich die Botschaft so:
-Spiel wird gekauft und nicht kopiert:   brauch man nix ändern. Mist.
-Spiel wird nicht gekauft und nicht kopiert: kein Intresse vorhanden,muss man was ändern. Gut.
-Spiel wird gekauft und kopiert: Intresse vorhanden,kann man lassen oder nicht? Evtl. was ändern. Keine Ahnung.
_Spiel wird nicht gekauft aber kopiert:Intresse vorhanden,aber die Umstände sind nicht käuferfreundlich,muss man was ändern,gut.
Die Leute die alles kaufen,unabhängig von der Qualität, sind der Untergang der Spielekultur(nicht der,der Spieleindustrie).

Was mich wundert,ist dass hier so viele Leute die Fahne der Hersteller schwenken,egal was diese machen.
Beim Auto,-Klamotten,-Möbelkauf würde sich das wohl niemand auch nur annähern so bieten lassen.
Vieleicht weil viele noch so jung sind und denen das Beschwerdebewusstsein gegen Papa Hersteller fehlt?
Keine Ahnung.

Auch um das klarzustellen:
Ich zahle immer noch gerne für einige Games.
Auch wenn mir ein Game nicht gefällt und ich es noch nicht einmal zu Ende spielen tue,ist das zwar schade aber o.k.
Wenn ich aber den Eindruck bekomme,das der Hersteller mich abzockt...
Zockt die Abzocker ab!
Das find ich fair.
Alles andere eher-sorry-dumm,bequem oder feige.
Amen.

edit.
Das traurige ist,das m.M.nach grade Crytec das Potential hat,uns grossartigstes Zeugs zu präsentieren.
Ich würde lieber von denen ein tadeloses 80€ Game kaufen,als verbugtes Zeugs für lau zu spielen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Mai 2011)

kein geld für die spiele zahlen wollen, aber trotzdem spielen, klingt schon stark nach doppelmoral 
die spiele sind zu schlecht zum kaufen, aber noch gut genug zum spielen...  das argument, dass man es eh nicht gekauft hätte, zählt nicht. weil man es ja offensichtlich doch spielen möchte. das argument kann man nur dann zählen lassen, wenn das spiel tatsächlich nicht gespielt wird.

und durch das kopieren wird kein hersteller besser arbeiten, sondern nur weniger! weil er kein geld mehr hat um weiter spiele zu produzieren.
du findest es tatsächlich gut, dass immer mehr hersteller pleite gehen? ich sage dir, wozu das führen wird:

entwickler produzieren mangelhafte spiele --> also weniger verkäufe und mehr downloads. was sagt das dem entwickler? --> das produkt ist wohl ganz cool, weil es so viele spielen wollen, aber es kauft keiner. das führt zu was? --> weniger geld, aufgrund der wenigen verkäufe und weniger motivation etwas zu programmieren, weil die leute es ja nicht kaufen, sondern kopieren.
das gleiche passiert dann mit allen herstellern, die kein 100%iges produkt abliefern. also werden es immer weniger hersteller. damit werden es auch immer weniger spiele und gleichzeitig steigt auch noch deren produktionsdauer (weil ja alle fehler beseitigt werden müssen). die auswahl schrumpft und wir haben kaum nach abwechslung, kaum noch neue ideen. dafür haben wir aber vielleicht 5 spiele im jahr, die dann zwar sauber programmiert sind, aber nicht unbedingt spaß machen.... toll.
da ist es mir doch schon etwas lieber, wenn die spiele mangelhaft auf den markt kommen und dann erst gepatcht werden und ich eben nicht direkt zum release kaufen kann. zwar auch nicht toll, aber als kunde kann man da eben nicht wirklich was machen. wenn man weiß, dass spiele heutzutage nur noch mangelhaft auf den markt kommen, kann man sie ja auch einfach etwas später - wenn das meiste gepatcht ist - kaufen. das erfordert allerdings ein bisschen geduld... 
*
imo sollten die spielemagazine eine extra kategorie für mängel einführen, die dann durch minuspunkte auf die gesamtwertung einwirkt! das wäre auch ein guter indikator dafür, ob man sich das spiel zum release kaufen sollte, oder besser noch wartet.
*
mich stören mangelhafte spiele auch gewaltig, vor allem, weil ich durch werbung und co. heiß auf spiele gemacht werde, die man sich dann aber nicht zum release kaufen sollte... so ist das eben leider.* die richtige konsequenz ist also: entweder nicht kaufen UND damit auch nicht spielen, oder später kaufen, wenn nachgebessert wurde. alles andere ist inkonsequent und illegal.



"*Es gibt Sachen,die gehen halt nur für umsonst,so einfach ist das." 
aber trotzdem möchtest du sie nutzen! und wer etwas nutzen möchte, muss auch dafür bezahlen.
wenn es die zeitschriften nur gegen geld am empfang gäbe. würdest du dann auch versuchen sie illegal zu besorgen/zu lesen, indem du dich bspw. hinter den empfang schleichst??
mit deiner argumentation hat man ja den freibrief alles umsonst zu besorgen/zu nutzen.
- busfahrer sind nicht nett genug und die sitze im bus nicht bequem genug? --> ich fahre schwarz
- in zeitschriften sind zu viele rechtschreibfehler und nicht alle artikel interessieren mich? --> ich nehm sie einfach so aus dem regal
- die mcdonalds burger werden immer kleiner, haben immer weniger sauce, aber der preis wird teurer? --> ich zahle nichts mehr für das essen
- die autos werden immer teurer, obwohl die produktionskosten immer weiter sinken und obwohl schon viel bessere autos auf dem markt sind? --> klaue ich eben die minderwertigen autos...
- usw. usf.

wie gesagt, niemand ist gezwungen die produkte zu kaufen. schon gar nicht direkt nach erscheinen. nutzen darf man sie dann halt nicht, aber das sollte ja kein problem sein... schließlich sind die produkte soooooo schlecht.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Mai 2011)

Hast ne sehr konstruktive Art und Weise  zu antworten.
Hebt sich angenehm von vielen anderen Postings hier ab.

Was legal und iligal ist,weiss ich natürlich.
Manchmal scheint das aber was anderes zu sein,als wie Gerecht und Ungerecht im Sinne von Fair.
Dann kann ich es für mich vertreten,insofern ich niemanden schädige,einen "individuellen" Weg zu nehmen.
Ich unterscheide zwischen RK aus Geiz und RK als "Wiederstand".

*Ich sag es jetzt zum 4.!!! mal:*
Es gibt Sachen,die nehme ich nur in Anspruch wenn sie für umsonst sind.
Du und jeder andere übrigens auch,garantiert!
Man schaut halt,welchen Wert man den Dingen gibt.
Das ist natürlich nicht bei jedem gleich.
Ich,z.B.würde ohne weiteres 10€ Monatsbeitrag für dieses Forum zahlen-viieeele,die das hier auch toll finden wären dann aber auf einmal weg...
WOW für umsonst? Könnte ich mal reingucken. Dafür bezahlen?-Ist es mir nicht wert.
Auf dem Markt noch ein paar angeditschte Äpfel für umsonst mit dazubekommen? Mach ich mir evtl. Mus draus. Gekauft hätte ich sie mir aber nicht.
Ein PCGames Spiel mal auf meine Festplatte laden und für(fast) umsonst spielen? Mal schaun. Wie,-Tomb Raider kaufen??? Nee.
Ein verbugtes Game für umsonst zocken und dafür verminderten Spielspass in Kauf nehmen? Vieleicht....

Da sehe ich nun wirklich weder Inkonsequenz oder Doppelmoral drin.

Wohin was führen wird kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Nur das Entwickler die mangelhafte Spiele verkaufen nicht automatisch weniger verkaufen,ist leider offensichtlich.
Das wir weniger,wenn auch dafür gute Spiele hätten,könnte vieleicht wirklich so sein.

Ob ich ein Spiel kaufe und spiele oder kaufe und nicht spiele macht keinen Unterschied.
Ob ich ein Game 1x oder 5 Milliarden x der kein mal kopiere macht auch keinen Unterschied.
Ob ich ein Spiel kaufe oder nicht,das ist der Punkt.
Kann der Hersteller mich als Kunden gewinnen oder nicht?
Was ich auf meiner Festplatte dann treibe-egal.

*Die Spielezeitschriften mit ihrer kritikvermeidenen Schreibweise tragen ganz klar auch zum etablierten Qualitätsverlust bei!*
"Als erste,einziges Magazin(Stolz) durften wir schon vorab(Informationsvorsprung=Geld) bei den ganz,ganz tollen Jungs von...(küss den Fuss,gnädiger Herr) einen Exclusivblick(Natürlich sollt ihr uns gerne in Zukunft wieder einladen)....

Auch der Gesetzgeber kommt da noch nicht seiner Pflicht nach und regelt die Verantwortlichkeit der Softwareindustrie gegenüber dem Kunden.
Da liegt für mich der wirkliche Knackpunkt,was Qualitätsgarantie angeht.

Kein leichte Stoff.
Zur Zeit kann man halt nur zwischen mehreren Übeln wählen,und ich arrangiere mich auf meine Weise damit.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Mai 2011)

Es hat keinen Sinn, wenn die Diskussion hier noch ewig weiter geht.
Also schlage ich vor, dieses Thema jetzt abzuschließen oder einen neuen Thread dazu aufzumachen.
Am Ende entscheidet jeder selbst über sein Handeln.


----------



## Alan Asleep (1. Mai 2011)

Echt arm die letzten paar Posts zum Thema "illegal, legal mir egal" zu lesen. Wir erleben gerade den langsamen Niedergang ALLER industrialisierter Entertainmentindustrien. Musik war der Anfang, jetzt gerade startet der Hollywood-Kino-DVD Niedergang und in 10 Jahren wird auch die Gamesbranche fallen.
Klar "it's all the rage" immer schön die eigenen Taten mit "Robin Hood vs. Corporatism" zu verklären damit sichs nachts ruhiger schläft. Aber das zieht halt nunmal nicht bei allem. Crytek ist ein deutsches mittelständiges Unternehmen. Nix mit Börse oder Aktien. Wenn sich Crysis 2 nicht verkauft, waere es das fuer die Firma. Dann gaebe es nur noch Yager Entertainment in Berlin (keine Ahnung wie es denen geht und ob die wirklich AAA sind) in Ganz-Deutschland um den Ami-Produkten was entgegen zu halten.
Wenn Kernspieler durch verblödetes Anspruchsdenken (ich will alles was ich mir vorstellen kann, perfektes Produkt, 0 bugs gleich beim Release) nicht mehr bereit sind die klassischen 40-50Euro auszugeben, dann geht die Spieleindustrie halt vor die Hunde. 
Mal gucken wieviele der Hardcore Zocker sich dann mit Angry Birds 5 zufrieden geben in Zukunft...

Der Releasetermin von C2 kam von EA und Ihr könnt davon ausgehen das Publisher immer irgendwelche Schrauben anziehen oder Pistolen auf die Brust drücken damit die Studios die Termine schaffen. Hätte Crytek gesagt wir brauchen noch nen paar Wochen, der Leak hat uns kalt erwischt, hätte EA vielleicht gesagt also gut dann her mit 50% der IP Rechte, oder dann gibts 50% weniger Marketingbudget usw...

Das ist mittlerweile überall so. Dragon Age2, Dead Space2, Mass Effect2, alle kamen zu früh raus. Ich zock gerade Mass Effect 2 und ma ganz ehrlich: Ich bleibe in jedem verfxxxxten Level in irgendwelchen Blockgeometrien hängen und kann dann neustarten und das 6 Monate nach Release und allen Patches.
Ich hab früher jedes Spiel für 129,95DM teilweise sogar 139DM gekauft und mich nie wie Prinz Harry mit Zucker im Arsch aufgeführt wenn STRIKE COMMANDER oder WING COMMANDER mal wieder durch die Geometrie geflogen sind. Die Leute heute sind teilweise so unglaublich verzogen also echt. Oder nennt es Internet-Entitlement-Syndrom. Zuhause hocken, Flatrate an und denken man kriegt alles umsonst.

Klar sind Cheater im Multiplayer sind ********, aber ich wette das 90% von den Hacks durch die geleakte Entwicklercodebuild kommen. Ich weiss das Crytek UK echt schuftet gerade um ein Loophole nach dem anderen zu schliessen, aber das kostet Zeit. Meine Spielerfahrungen sind aber so dass es durchaus 75% aller Matches ohne russisches Hackerkid ablaufen.
Wie oft gibts Security Updates fuer Firefox oder Microsoft Windows 7?! Jeden 5ten Tag. Das ist komplex geworden Leute, die Welt ist komplex. Versucht auch mal komplex zu denken anstatt immer nur binäres Maulheldentum an den Tag zu legen, jedem Trend nachzuplappern und komplett unpolitisch und unreflektiert am eigenen Ast zu sägen.

Bei Crytek wird gerade fulltime an DX11 gearbeitet (sieht saugeil aus), dazu Highrestexturepack, manche Low-res Textures werden nochmal neu gemacht und das SDK wird für Max, XSI und Maya vorbereitet und getestet Crytek muesste nichts von dem machen, sie machen es aber trotzdem weil ihnen die Community am Herz liegt und sie das Spiel perfektionieren wollen. Bin ja mal gespannt wenn's rauskommt in welche Richtungen die Maulereien dann umschlagen. Kann ja keine pure positive Reaktion der vereinten Armchair-Expert-Masterrace-Gamerklasse geben. Das würde die Internetwelt in den Grundfesten erschüttern, das will ja keiner. Ok over and out, ich geh jetzt mal ein paar Film-Torrents saugen, hab ich mir ja verdient


----------



## Pravasi (1. Mai 2011)

Super!
Allerdings rechtfertigt ein "Deutschland-Mittelständig-Haben ein gutes Herz" noch keinen Freibrief dafür,dass man dem zahlenden Kunden so behandelt.
Wenn mich jemand verarscht(mein Eindruck) ist mir egal woher er kommt.
Ich gehe mal davon aus,dass nahezu alle bei Crytec nen super Job machen. Das Putzfrau und Pförtner bezahlt werden.
Und das die Aller-allermeisten von denen nichts dafür können,wenn da die letzten 0,-was weiss ich Prozent fehlen,die das Spiel auf der Zielgraden verrecken lassen.
Ich als Selbstständiger trage auch ein unternehmerisches Risiko!
Wenn ich da Pfusch mache,muss ich auch die Konsequenzen dafür tragen.Ganz klar.
Jeder muss seinen Job auf die Reihe kriegen,ist part of the game.
Vieleicht sollte ich den abwandernen Kunden auch mal auf die schweren wirtschaftlichen Konsequenzen für meine Kinder hinweisen.
Schlieslich trägt er ja mit seinem ausufernden Anspruchsverhalten dazu bei,das ich meine Arbeit nicht mehr korrekt machen kann.
Ich muss für mein Geld hart ran!
Und schade für die Putzfrau,den Pförtner und den Rest,shit happens.
Wenn die Deutschen keine korrekten Spiele mehr entwickeln,dann machen es halt die Anderen-so what?
Ist das ein Grund alles zu schlucken was man uns vorsetzt?
Ersticken am Lokalpatriotismus-ach ne,lieber nicht.
Wird jetzt das Abwälzen der Verantwortung auf den Kunden als neue Offenheit vermarktet?
Anspruch als Sabotagedenken deklariert?
Die traurige Wahrheit ist:
Nicht die Ansprüche an Fehlerfreiheit und an dem was uns vollmundig versprochen wird(Vorbestellung erbeten) steigen ungerechtfertigterweise in den Himmel.
Vielmehr wird das mehr und mehr theamtisiert,weil immer mehr Spiele vermurkst rauskommen. Das ist die Tendenz.
Soll ich mich jetzt mies fühlen,weil die es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen?
Ach ja,irgendwie bin ich wohl doch für deren Job verantwortlich...
Mist.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Mai 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Klar "it's all the rage" immer schön die eigenen Taten mit "Robin Hood vs. Corporatism" zu verklären damit sichs nachts ruhiger schläft.



Ich finde es auch immer erstaunlich, wie mal eben eine fehlende Demo ausgeglichen wird. Es ist zwar wirklich schade, das fast keine Demos mehr erscheinen, aber das als Grund zu sehen eine illegale Kopie zu ziehen........was soll man da noch sagen.




Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Ich hab früher jedes Spiel für 129,95DM teilweise sogar 139DM gekauft und mich nie wie Prinz Harry mit Zucker im Arsch aufgeführt wenn STRIKE COMMANDER oder WING COMMANDER mal wieder durch die Geometrie geflogen sind. Die Leute heute sind teilweise so unglaublich verzogen also echt. Oder nennt es Internet-Entitlement-Syndrom. Zuhause hocken, Flatrate an und denken man kriegt alles umsonst.



Der Geiz ist Geil Trend wird ja auch immer schlimmer. Wie oft liest man im Forum: "ich geb für ein Spiel nicht mehr als 10-20€ aus". Das so eine Entwicklung heutzutage eben eine Menge kostet interessiert da niemanden. 40€ für ein Spiel sind also reinste Abzocke - is klar.  





Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Bei Crytek wird gerade fulltime an DX11 gearbeitet (sieht saugeil aus), dazu Highrestexturepack, manche Low-res Textures werden nochmal neu gemacht und das SDK wird für Max, XSI und Maya vorbereitet und getestet Crytek muesste nichts von dem machen, sie machen es aber trotzdem weil ihnen die Community am Herz liegt und sie das Spiel perfektionieren wollen. Bin ja mal gespannt wenn's rauskommt in welche Richtungen die Maulereien dann umschlagen. Kann ja keine pure positive Reaktion der vereinten Armchair-Expert-Masterrace-Gamerklasse geben.



Ich frage mich zwar immer woher du deine Infos hast, aber ich hoffe das deine Aussagen später stimmen. Das hoffen wir wahrscheinlich alle.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema überzogenes Anspruch-Denken bei Crysis 2:
Auch wenn der MP Bugs störende Bugs hatte und hat, finde ich doch, dass es sich bei dem Spiel insgesamt um einen hervorragenden Shooter handelt. Im SP lief C2 von Anfang an fast fehlerfrei und hat dazu auch auf schwachen Systemen eine geniale Performance gezeigt. Gratis wird es ab Sommer einen Editor geben und für Modder die komplette C3 Engine. Was denn noch mehr?! Diese Leistung gering zu schätzen halte ich wahrlich für überzogenen Anspruch. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich damit in meinen Augen nicht rechtfertigen Lässt Crytek Spiele in Zukunft nur noch Umsonst spielen zu wollen.

Dann noch zum Thema Bibel und Moral:


Pravasi schrieb:


> Das"wer ohne Schuld"Zitat bezieht sich keineswegs nur auf Ehebruch.


 
Hab ich auch nirgends behauptet und war auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, dass ein Unrecht (Ehebruch/verbuggtes Spiel/beliebiges Beispiel) nicht das nächste Unrecht (Steinigung/Raubkopieren/beliebiges Beispiel) rechtfertigt.



Pravasi schrieb:


> Mir geht es dabei um sogenannte "Moral".
> Diese ist ja subjektiv und deshalb austauschbar.
> Damit kann man sie auch nicht an veränderbaren staatlichen Werten wie Recht und Unrecht knüpfen.
> Was hier und jetzt erlaubt ist,ist dort und dann verboten...
> Wo will man da die Moral festmachen?


 
Schlag mal "Moral" bzw. lat. "mores" nach, dann stellst Du fest, dass Moral eben nicht die subjektive Ansicht oder Entscheidung eines Einzelnen meint, sondern die Sitten, die auf gewohnheitsmäßiger Übereinkunft der Gemeinschaft beruhen (Wobei dies freilich nichts darüber aussagt, ob die jeweils vorherrschende Moral auch vorzugswürdig ist . Wer weiß vielleicht trägt unsere Diskussion ja schon dazu bei die gegenwärtige Moral verändern oder auch zu festigen?).

Grüße


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Was legal und iligal ist,weiss ich natürlich.
> Manchmal scheint das aber was anderes zu sein,als wie Gerecht und Ungerecht im Sinne von Fair.
> Dann kann ich es für mich vertreten,insofern ich niemanden schädige,einen "individuellen" Weg zu nehmen.
> Ich unterscheide zwischen RK aus Geiz und RK als "Wiederstand".
> ...



sicher nehme ich manche dinge nur in anspruch, wenn sie umsonst sind. bspw. die zeitschriften beim arzt. privat hole ich sie nicht, weil mir das geld dafür zu schade ist.
das trifft aber auf das spielen bei dir nicht zu. du würdest in dem fall ja die zeitschriften auch lesen, wenn sie nicht umsonst wären. nämlich indem du sie illegal besorgst.

die sache ist die, dass du die spiele oder anderen dinge - egal welche qualität sie haben - in anspruch nehmen möchtest. auch wenn es nur mal für ab und an, zwischendurch, etc. ist.
und die spiele sind eben nicht umsonst. du beschaffst sie dir nur illegal, wodurch du nichts dafür zahlst. umsonst sind sie nicht.
du sagst, dass du es ja eh nicht kaufen/spielen würdest, der anbieter  also keinen verlust durch dein kopieren hat. aber du spielst es  trotzdem. das passt einfach nicht zusammen.

die forderung nach fairness - so gut ich sie auch nachvollziehen kann - hat in der freien marktwirtschaft nichts verloren. dem anbieter steht es frei für sein produkt einen bestimmten preis festzusetzen und es steht ihm frei, wie gut er das produkt entwickelt. wie gesagt, es wird ja niemand gezwungen das produkt zu kaufen! wenn dem käufer entweder die qualität zu niedrig ist oder der preis zu hoch (oder beides), was macht er dann?
normalerweise würde man sagen: dann lässt er es im regal liegen.
du sagst: dann beschaffe ich es mir illegal.

angenommen, du möchtest dir dein apfelmus machen. du gehst auf den markt und siehst die angeditschten äpfel. bezahlen würdest du nichts für angeditschte äpfel.. wer würde das schon?!? aber die konsequenz daraus kann doch nicht sein, dass du sie dann dem verkäufer klaust... 

also wie gesagt steht es einem frei etwas zu kaufen oder nicht. oder solange zu warten bis die qualität oder der preis stimmt.
ich will dir auch gar nicht vorschreiben was du machen sollst. ist schließlich dein ding. nur die argumentation finde ich fehlerhaft.


sorry, wenn ich mich grade oft wiederholt habe. es ist nicht einfach den sachverhalt logisch und verständlich rüberzubringen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Mai 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> sicher nehme ich manche dinge nur in anspruch, wenn sie umsonst sind. bspw. die zeitschriften beim arzt. privat hole ich sie nicht, weil mir das geld dafür zu schade ist.
> das trifft aber auf das spielen bei dir nicht zu. du würdest in dem fall ja die zeitschriften auch lesen, wenn sie nicht umsonst wären. nämlich indem du sie illegal besorgst.
> 
> die sache ist die, dass du die spiele oder anderen dinge - egal welche qualität sie haben - in anspruch nehmen möchtest. auch wenn es nur mal für ab und an, zwischendurch, etc. ist.
> ...



Das hast du schön geschrieben und der Inhalt passt auch.
Einen kleinen, gut gemeinten Rat möchte ich dir noch geben: Bitte benutze in Zukunft die Umschalttaste. 
Ich bin kein Deutschlehrer und sicherlich habe ich in diesem Post mindestens ein Rechtschreib-/Grammatikfehler gemacht, Posts von Usern mit Groß-und Kleinschreibung sind angenehmer zu lesen als die, der anderen.
Das wichtigste ist aber der Inhalt und solange der stimmt, kann man das verzeihen


----------



## Pravasi (1. Mai 2011)

O.K.
Genug des ganzen von meiner Seite aus.
Zur Beruhigung kann ich sagen,das mein Spieleetat die letzten Jahre nie unter 600€ im Jahr,oft auch drüber war.
Ich hab die Säcke also auch mit grossgemacht...
Dieses Jahr sind es bisher nur 150,aber immerhin.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Spieleetat ... nie unter 600€ im Jahr,oft auch drüber... Dieses Jahr sind es bisher nur 150, aber immerhin.


 
Das kann ich gut verstehen. Ich selbst hab mir vorgenommen noch genauer anzuschauen was ich kaufe. Ich ertappe mich manchmal dabei, dass ich mir ein Spiel einfach aus Mangel an Alternativen hole und dann erst mal ziemlich enttäuscht bin.

Nachdem ich Crysis 2 zwei Mal durch hatte (und vom MP Stats-Bug gebremst wurde) war das bei mit Black Ops der Fall... Im Vergleich zu C2 fand ich die hohen Wertungen nicht in gleicher Weise gerechtfertigt.

Zugleich bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass es in diesem Jahr doch noch das eine oder andere Spiel gibt, für das es sich lohnt die Börse auf zu tun (Rage, Skyrim) und freilich freu ich mich schon sehr auf die Mods für C2, die dank des Editors und der Engine möglich werden.

Grüße


----------



## NeRo1987 (2. Mai 2011)

...mal wieder zur Abwechslung paar neue Eindrücke der CryEngine 3, was sie leisten kann (wenn man sie nutzt )
Ich meinerseits freue mich sehr auf den Editor im Sommer, die Community wird euch mit Grafik-Granaten wegblasen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5be28k42nUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWdqo4UkjPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann sich noch jemand an Crash Bandicoot erinnern?!  Gerade eine Mod für CryEngine 2 in Arbeit, die aber auf CE3 portiert wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9lkSooUyOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. Mai 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> ...mal wieder zur Abwechslung paar neue Eindrücke der CryEngine 3...


 
Vielen Dank! Der C3 Wald, den Du eingestellt hast rettet mich in die längst überfällige Mittagspause! Wenn ich daran denke, wie dieses Areal als SP-Map aussehen könnte, dann kann ich es schon kaum erwarten bis es Sommer wird... 

Grüße


----------



## NeRo1987 (2. Mai 2011)

Immer wieder gern geschehen, freu mich doch wenn ich so manchem User ein Lächeln in das Gesicht zaubern kann 

Ne ernsthaft, bin beeindruckt von der Sandbox, besonders die Abwärtskompatibilität zur CE2 und zu Maja etc. ist ein super Goodie.

Wenn jetzt noch neue Grafik-Features hinzukommen (insbesondere DX11 Effekte), können wir dann evtl. echt von Next-Gen Grafik reden und (VIELLEICHT) sogar die Samaritan Demo übertreffen. Aber erst mal abwarten... & drinkin some tea


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. Mai 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern geschehen, freu mich doch wenn ich so manchem User ein Lächeln in das Gesicht zaubern kann
> 
> Ne ernsthaft, bin beeindruckt von der Sandbox, besonders die Abwärtskompatibilität zur CE2 und zu Maja etc. ist ein super Goodie.
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch neue Grafik-Features hinzukommen (insbesondere DX11 Effekte), können wir dann evtl. echt von Next-Gen Grafik reden und (VIELLEICHT) sogar die Samaritan Demo übertreffen. Aber erst mal abwarten... & drinkin some tea


 
Danke, für die Videos. Vielleicht befasse ich mich auch mit dem neuen Editor. Bei mir hatte der SB2 einige Probleme.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Mai 2011)

ich will jetzt wirklich nicht angeben, aber es nervt mich grade ganz schön, dass ich heute schon mehrmals des cheatens bezichtigt wurde und deshalb von diversen servern geflogen bin... 
die leute scheinen durch die vielen cheater hypersensibel zu reagieren und sobald man mal etwas besser ist, ist man sofort ein cheater 
NERVIG!

manchmal läuft es halt gut, manchmal hat man glück, manchmal gelingt einem halt eine coole aktion... deswegen ist man nicht gleich ein cheater -.-


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. Mai 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ich will jetzt wirklich nicht angeben, aber es nervt mich grade ganz schön, dass ich heute schon mehrmals des cheatens bezichtigt wurde und deshalb von diversen servern geflogen bin...
> die leute scheinen durch die vielen cheater hypersensibel zu reagieren und sobald man mal etwas besser ist, ist man sofort ein cheater
> NERVIG!
> 
> manchmal läuft es halt gut, manchmal hat man glück, manchmal gelingt einem halt eine coole aktion... deswegen ist man nicht gleich ein cheater -.-


 

Das ist schon traurig. Mich hat es noch nicht erwischt, weil ich ziemlich schlecht bin.
Aber da es jetzt Vote Kick gibt, dauert es nicht mehr lange bis einige die Schnauze voll haben und dann den besten Spieler kicken wollen.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. Mai 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> die leute scheinen durch die vielen cheater hypersensibel zu reagieren und sobald man mal etwas besser ist, ist man sofort ein Cheater


 
Das Problem hätte ich auch gerne. Weil ich zu ******* spiele hat mich noch nie jemand gekickt . Ich fliege nur wegen meiner hohen Ping, die an meiner Steinzeitleitung liegt (und ne andere gibts hier nicht ). So gesehen hast Du aus meiner Perspektive fast Luxusprobleme .

Aber im Ernst. Ich weiß nicht mal ob es wirklich zu viele Cheater gibt. Ich denke, eher dass das läuft wie bei der Telefonlawine der Drei Fragezeichen: In einem Match ist ein Cheater. Aber jeder Mitspieler erzählt es später fünf seiner Freunde, die es dann wieder fünf Freunden erzählen...

Im Endeffekt sind dann alle total alarmiert und kicken jeden der ein bißchen zu gut ist. Das finde ich ziemlich schade. Und das tut mir auch leid für Dich. Trotzdem würde ich in dieser Hinsicht gerne mit Dir tauschen .

Grüße


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Mai 2011)

ich bin auch nicht der überflieger. manchmal läuft es halt einfach gut. und an anderer stelle läuft es beschissen... so ist das halt.
aber wenn jeder so schnell cheater schreit, ist das problem evtl. gar nicht mal so groß wie angenommen.
seit dem letzten patch sind mir jedenfalls keine offensichtlichen / eindeutigen cheater mehr aufgefallen.
ich selbst denke mir auch öfters, dass es bei manchen kills nicht mit rechten dingen zugehen musste... z.b. wenn sich einer blitzschnell zu dir dreht, einen einzigen schuss abgibt und dich damit erledigt... man weiß es einfach nicht...
man kann sich derzeit einfach nicht mehr sicher sein! was auch irgendwo nervig ist  selbst wird man als cheater bezeichnet, wodurch man meinen könnte, dass das problem gar nicht so groß ist, aber von anderen denkt man es dann doch irgendwie


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Mai 2011)

Die Videos sind echt klasse, mal schauen was alles mit dem Editor kommt


----------



## Pravasi (3. Mai 2011)

Das ist halt das Übel.
Man weiss oft einfach nicht mehr,ob der Typ gut ist oder ein Arsch.
Macht das sehr unentspannt.
Im Zweifel tendiere ich da meistens noch für den Angeklagten.
Aber bei vielen werden die Zweifel dann doch schon nach 2,3 Runden ausgeräumt.
Server wechseln,klar.
Nur schade,das man dann nicht wirklich ne Connection zu den Leuten bekommt,mit denen man zockt.
3 Runden sind mir zu wenig,da entwickelt sich noch kein feeling fürs Teamplay.
Meine Hoffnung ist ja Brink.
Wenn das auch nix wird,dann weiss ich echt nicht mehr wohin im MP....


----------



## D4n1el (3. Mai 2011)

Brink wirds nich bring ^^ Nee kein Plan, aber für BF3 gibts ja auch noch Hoffnung.


----------



## phila_delphia (3. Mai 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Aber da es jetzt Vote Kick gibt, dauert es nicht mehr lange bis einige die Schnauze voll haben und dann den besten Spieler kicken wollen.


 
Genau das hab ich gestern erlebt. Einer mit dem ich gespielt habe hat in meinem Team noch hefitger abge... als ich - und dazu gehört was in einer der nächsten Runden lief es bei ihm dann einmal richtig super und sofort hatte er (da mitlerweile einige Spieler gewechselt hatten) nen vote-kick am Hals.

Fand ich schade.

Grüße


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2011)

@NEro1987: Interessante Videos. Crash Bandicoot kenne ich noch.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Mai 2011)

gibts eigentlich eine internet seite mit spieler-statistiken?


----------



## D4n1el (4. Mai 2011)

Nee leider nicht. Hab auch schon wie beklopt danach gesucht. Das liegt wohl an einer fehlenden API. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab ist das eine Schnittstelle zum Masterserver. Ohne die kann man anscheint solche Seiten nicht erstellen bzw nicht die Statistiken auslesen. Crytek soll das weggelassen haben um angriffe zu verhindern. 

Hats ja voll gebracht, wenn man so mit ein Kill über 1 Billion XP-Punkte erreichen kann: YouTube - Crysis 2 Rank Hack [Update 24.04.11] MyGameHacking.De 

Die fallen bestimmt schnell auf, aber was ist mit den die das ganz dezent machen? Jeden Tag mal 100 000 rauf, das fällt wieder nicht so schnell auf. Davon gibts auch eine Menge. Die haben dann 200 Runden gespielt, aber haben fast doppelt so viele Punkte wie ich der schon 2000 hinter sich hat. Das sind halt auch diese ganzen Kleinigkeiten die mich da so aufregen. Wie soll einer zb über 30 Kills in einer von diesen kurzen Runden geschaft haben ohne zu sterben, geschweige dann 120? Einmal bin ich die ganze Runde nicht gestorben mit Raumschiffunterstützung und haste nich gesehn und bin nur auf 22 gekommen. Hat auch viel mit Glück in dem Game zu tun, aber alles über 30 NIEMALS! Alleine schon an der Anzahl der Runden oder der Zeit die sie gespielt haben müssen die doch gut erkennbar sein. Mir kommt das auch so vor als würden die von Crytek nicht wissen was bei richtig guten Spielern in der Regel möglich wär, oder die interessierts nicht. Ansonsten würden die ja endlich mal aus der Liste verschwinden. Oder auch die eine Herausforderung "Psycho" (5 Kills in Folge). Wär nur bei Absturzstelle möglich, wenn die da auch mal alle wären. Habs bis jetzt nur ein mal geschaft. Die vergessen das jedes Team nur 8 Leute hat und die bestimmt nicht wie bescheuert auf einer Stelle stehn.

Aber was soll ich dazu noch sagen. Hab mich schon genug drüber aufgeregt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Mai 2011)

ganz schön armselig, wenn man solche cheats nötig hat. mich würde mal interessieren, ob solche typen tatsächlich so dämlich sind und dann auch noch stolz auf ihren 50er rang sind?!
zumindest erklärt das video, warum ich mit rang 29 solche typen locker umhauen kann; was normalerweise nicht so einfach sein sollte... 

habe gestern noch ein bisschen spielen können und es waren fantastische runden dabei. hatte regelmäßig quoten von 3:1 bis nahezu 8:1 ^^ und bin damit auf einer gesamt K/D Quote von 2,1 oder sowas. also jetzt nicht wirklich cheat-verdächtig würde ich sagen, aber ein durchaus befriedigender spielabend 

@D4n1el: Reg dich nicht auf, das bringt ja doch nichts. Ich beruhige mich bei sowas, indem ich daran denke, dass letztendlich der Skill und nicht die Statistik entscheidend ist. Und es ist doch durchaus befriedigend, wenn man Leute mit besserer Statistik/höherem Rang/etc. umhaut.   Und bei Cheatern machts dann noch mal extra Spaß die wegzuhauen ^^
Aber ich kann dich durchaus verstehen, früher habe ich bei diversen Games auch noch viel auf meine Statistik geachtet, was mich aber - v.a. auch wegen Cheatern - viele Nerven gekostet hat! ^^


----------



## cortez91 (4. Mai 2011)

Diese ganzen Explosivwaffen (ausgenommen Granate) nerven ganz schön... in Absturzstelle halten die im Sekundentakt mit JAW oder LTAG drauf, man hat so gut wie gar keine Chance die mal zu halten. Und bei Erobere das Relais hockt meistens einer in der Ecke, der darauf wartet, sein am Relais platziertes C4 zu zünden. Das macht doch so keinen Spaß 

Auf meinem "Stammserver" sind JAW und LTAG nicht geduldet, jetzt war der heute morgen mal down und ich hab auf nem anderen Server gesehen, wie diese Teile eigentlich nerven können. So wirklich zielen können muss man damit ja nicht...


----------



## hd5870 (4. Mai 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> ...mal wieder zur Abwechslung paar neue Eindrücke der CryEngine 3, was sie leisten kann (wenn man sie nutzt )
> Ich meinerseits freue mich sehr auf den Editor im Sommer, die Community wird euch mit Grafik-Granaten wegblasen!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schaut aus wie The Hunter. Ja, jetzt fang ich wieder damit an. 
Selbst Portal 2 schaut besser aus als Crysis 2. 

Nach langem "nichtspielen" von Crysis, eine Frage.
Hat sich mittlerweile was zum Thema DX11 geändert, sind die ganzen MP Fehler behoben oder kann immernoch jeder Vollhorst spielen?
Sind die Texturen nun mittlerweile schärfer?

Ich hoffe BF3 kommt bald..


----------



## D4n1el (4. Mai 2011)

Bis auf einige Änderungen an den Waffen und das man jetzt Leute per Voting kicken kann gibts nix neues.

Ja das mit den Explosivwaffen ist wirklich nervig. Aber leider brauch man ja auch für das LTAG 1000 Kills. Find ich persönlich ein wenig übertrieben. Da hätten 50 wie bei der JAW oder 100 bei den Granaten gereicht. Leider hab ich die 1000 schon vor dem Update gemacht. Jetzt mit höher Feuerrate und mehr Schaden wärs betimmt schneller gegang. Weil so überlegen ist die nun auch wieder nich. Wenn man zb zu nahe dran ist, also einer kommt grad um die Ecke geschossen, aber wiederum zu weit weg um ihn zu schlagen, dann explodiern die nicht. Oder manchmal schießt man direkt auf ein und die Granaten fliegen einfach durch den Gegner durch. Das gleiche gilt auch für die JAW und den Granatenwerferaufsatz. Ich schätze mal das es absichtlich so gemacht ist, damit man selbst kein Schaden nimmt. Aber mir wär lieber ein wenig Schaden zu kassiern, anstatt mit Blindgängern zu schießen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Mai 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie The Hunter. Ja, jetzt fang ich wieder damit an.
> Selbst Portal 2 schaut besser aus als Crysis 2.
> 
> Nach langem "nichtspielen" von Crysis, eine Frage.
> ...



 Seit dem neuen Patch fuktionieren einige Befehle nicht mehr.
Der DX11 Patch kommt, wenn er fertig ist.
Was wollte ihr alle mit BF3? Ich hoffe auch, dass es ein gutes Spiel wird, aber von der Grafik erwarte ich nicht viel. Die Beleuchtung ist sehr gut, aber der Rest haut mich nicht um. Bis zum Herbst ist noch viel Zeit.


----------



## hd5870 (4. Mai 2011)

Naja die BF3 Videos schauen auf jedenfall vielversprechender aus als C2.


----------



## r0kk5tar (4. Mai 2011)

wo steht der code den ich zum aktivieren der bonusinhalte der limited edition brauche und wie aktivere ich diesen bzw. wo muss ich ihn eingeben?
habs vor weniger als ner woche bei saturn gekauft falls das ne rolle spielt


----------



## XeonB (4. Mai 2011)

Normalerweise auf einem extra "Blatt" in der Verpackung


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Mai 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Naja die BF3 Videos schauen auf jedenfall vielversprechender aus als C2.


 
Das hat man am Anfang auch von C2 gedacht. Die bisher gezeigten Videos lassen mich darauf schließen, dass der Singleplayer genauso "toll" wird wie der von CoD.

Lasst uns nicht weiter vom Thema abkommen.


----------



## NeRo1987 (4. Mai 2011)

Jetzt fängt der ganze Sch...schon wieder an! hd5870, es NERVT! 
Spiel doch einfach jeden Tag dein ach so geliebtes "The Hunter" 24 Std. am Tag und erfreu dich an der Grafik!
Ich hab die Videos nicht dafür gepostet das Crysis 2 wieder mit 100000 anderen Titeln verglichen wird, es geht hier rein um das Spiel CRYSIS ZWEI.
Wie oft willst du noch deine negative Meinung über das Spiel äussern, glaub das hat mittlerweile jeder verstanden..
Und wenn dann mal BF3 rauskommt, meckerst du bestimmt auch wieder! weil die Grafik nicht der Hammer wird, das kann ich jetzt bereits voraussagen..


----------



## Pravasi (5. Mai 2011)

Es bleibt dabei:
Cheater,Cheater ,Cheater,...
Ich will ja echt immer wieder glauben,das man mal ne halbe Stunde spielen könnte ohne...
Hatte ich bisher aber noch nie.
Wünsche Crytec alles Schlechte.
Nie wieder einen Cent von mir.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei:
> Cheater,Cheater ,Cheater,...
> Ich will ja echt immer wieder glauben,das man mal ne halbe Stunde spielen könnte ohne...
> Hatte ich bisher aber noch nie.
> ...


 
Du hast aber auch wirklich nur Pech.
 Auf den Servern, wo ich bin, gab es keine Cheater oder ich habe sie einfach übersehen.
Aufgrund einiger Bugs werde ich erstmal die Finger von C2 lassen.


----------



## D4n1el (5. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass man die Cheats viel zu leicht bekommt. Hab den ein Tag auch noch mehrere gefunden. Den ein hab ich sogar ausprobiert ^^
Ist leider viel zu einfach das ganze. Spiel starten, did Programm an, F3 gedrückt und schon weiste wo alle stehn. Dabei ist der den ich gefunden hab nur so ein kleiner Cheat, keine Speedhacks oder Autoaim. Aber reicht ja unendlich Energie, unendlich Muni ohne nachladen, wissen wo die Gegner sind und die möglickeit durch Wände zu gehn (sterben kann man trotzdem). Da man aber ja so oft auf Cheater trifft, mach ich mir den dann auch an und jage nur den Cheater. 

Cheater ala Robin Hood, Rächer der enterbten XP-Punkte 

Daher macht mir das auch wieder Spaß. Sogar richtig Spaß, auf Cheaterjagd zu gehn! Aber keine Panik, ich machs wirklich nur bei den man sich wirklich sicher ist. Obwohl ich dadurch auch schon andere Cheater enttarnt hab. Wenn man weiss wo die sind, aber nur den Cheater will, dann geht man ja extra den andern ausn Weg. Aber manche wissen ganz genau wo man ist, auch wenn man weg rennt usw. Ganz auffällig wirds dann, wenn sie dich wegen Vergeltung nur noch jagen. Ja so einfach ist das. Jetzt wird zurückgecheatet 

BF3 wird auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß machen. Alleine durch die Fahrzeuge und so. Die haben auch mehr Erfahrung mit MP. Die Beleuchtung sieht doch auch ganz ok aus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFNWljIBgTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei:
> Cheater,Cheater ,Cheater,...
> Ich will ja echt immer wieder glauben,das man mal ne halbe Stunde spielen könnte ohne...
> Hatte ich bisher aber noch nie.
> ...


 wie kann das bei uns so unterschiedlich laufen? ich spiele den ganzen abend auf mehreren servern und kein cheater weit und breit und bei dir anscheinend in jedem spiel?!  woran genau machst du die fest?


----------



## D4n1el (5. Mai 2011)

Dann versuch mal den ganzen Abend "Sofortaktion" oder "Erobere das Relais" zu spielen. Speedhacks und Autoaim ohne ende. Sofortaktion ist auch das einzige was mir bei Herausforderungen noch fehlt. Hab da erst 22 von 100 Siegen und die Cheater sind da leider wirklich oft.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2011)

ich spiele eigentlich jeden modus und bin sogar dazu übergegangen wahllos den erstbesten server aus der liste zu nehmen... (mit folgenden filtern: rangliste, nicht leer, nicht voll, kein passwort; liste sortiert nach ping). der server, der zuerst in der liste auftaucht und halbwegs viele spieler hat, wird genommen. am meisten spiele ich aber team-sofortaktion (hast du da mal geschaut, wie es mit cheatern aussieht?).

letztens war ich den ganzen abend über auf bestimmt 10 verschiedenen servern und überall war ich in 90% der fälle auf dem ersten platz oder knapp am ersten vorbei. wenn da cheater gewesen wären, hätten die vor mir sein müssen und ich wäre vermutlich öfters gekillt worden und die kills wären vermutlich verdächtig gewesen.

also es ist ein echt seltsames phänomen, dass sich die eindrücke so unterscheiden! meinem eindruck nach gibt es seit dem letzten patch deutlich weniger cheater...

man muss ja auch die diversen module und die nano-vision beachten.
manche denken, wenn sie unsichtbar sind, könne man sie nicht sehen 
dann noch die extras wie panzerungsüberladung, die einen denken lassen könnte, dass derjenige unbegreznt energie hat.
und dann gibts bei den modulen pfadverfolung, annäherungsalarm, energietransfer und vieles mehr, was man evtl. fälschlicherweise als cheaten ansehen könnte. --> wenn einer den pfad verflogt und dann ballernd um die ecke kommt, muss das also nicht gleich ein wallhack sein. oder wenn die energie sehr lange hält...

ich will nicht sagen, dass es damit keine cheater gebe, aber durch die module ist es doch sehr schwer cheater vom rest zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Pravasi (5. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin selber kein besonders guter Spieler und ich weiss auch,dass es Leute gibt,die Taktik-und Skillmässig der Hammer sind.
25:1 Siege und das immer,nehm ich aber trotzdem niemandem ab.
Wenn die Killcam zeigt,das  aus dem Tarnmodus herraus geschossen wird ohne die Tarnung zu verlieren...
Dann gibt es den klassischen"ich sehe was was du nicht siehst "Typen.
Getarnt bin ich vom nahen oder mit Visor natürlich zu sehen.
Aber wie einige Leute mich vom weiten ohne Visor(Killcam) ausmachen...
Bevor ich gestern gepostet habe,hab ich ein ganzes Magazin in jemanden geschossen ohne das derjenige beeindruckt davon war.
In BO war ich selten unter den Top3.
Ich bin zufrieden,wenn ich eine positive K/D Billanz habe...
Die hab ich bei C2 zwar auch(oft..)trotzdem werden meine Bemühungen dort oft mit "Magical Skills" zunichte gemacht.
MP-Erfahren bin ich definitiv.
Verlieren kann ich auch.
Starke Gegner bewundere ich eher,manchmal frustrieren sie mich auch,aber ich bin kein Flamer!
Für mich ist es echt nicht nachvollziehbar,wie man ne halbe Stunde oder länger ohne Cheater spielen kann???
Sooo viel Pech kann ich doch nicht haben,das ich so oft welche dabeihabe.


----------



## D4n1el (5. Mai 2011)

Bei Team-Sofortaktion bekommt man auch nicht so viele Punkte. Bei Erobere das Relais renn die mit dem Speedhack über 10 mal hin und her in einer Runde. Da haste so schon alleine 5000 ohne zu schießen. So viel bekommt man auch ungefähr bei Sofortaktion als Gewinner. Angriff und Exfiltration dauert den bestimmt zu lange und bei Absturzstelle macht man nur richtig gut Punkte, wenn man auch die Absturzstelle einnimmt. Aber wegen Granten und den ganzen anderen explosiven Spielzeug lassen sie bestimmt auch die Finger davon. Man muss sich ja nur ein wenig in die hineinversetzen.


----------



## NeRo1987 (5. Mai 2011)

Crysis 2 wird mir immer sympathischer..  Wenn man sich bisschen mit New York auseinandersetzt, merkt man erst richtig,
wie sehr sich die Entwickler bemüht haben die Verwirklichung dieser wunderschönen Stadt zu realisieren.

Soeben wurde auf GMX ein Artikel von den Gärten in NY veröffentlicht, ich musste sofort an Crysis 2 denken:
Die Gärten von New York - GMX


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Mai 2011)

Hilfe Hilfe Hilfe Hilfe HIlfe....

Mein Crysis 2, spinnt ich kann von jetzt auf gleich nicht mehr in den MP rein. 
Fehlermeldung.: der CD Key ist ungültig, für den Mutliplayer Modus wird ein gültiger CD Kay benötigt!

Spiel wurde als Original gekauft nicht über E-bay, Kaufbon alles habe ich hier wer Beweise sehen möchte! 
Gestern konnte ich noch im MP spielen jetzt nicht mehr. 
Das mit den Problemen der Key speicherung habe ich gelesen nur geholfen hat mir diese Anleitung nicht. 

also bitte wer etwas weiß immer raus damit!!! wäre super lieb... 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2011)

es heißt "Key" (Englisch für Schlüssel)


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Mai 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> es heißt "Key" (Englisch für Schlüssel)


 
!!!Fehlerteufel!!! geändert


----------



## D4n1el (5. Mai 2011)

Crysis 2 speichert den Key erst, wenn ihr die folgende Schritte ausführt.

Ohne Steam


 1. Crysis 2 Multiplayer starten und CD-Key eingeben
 2. Nach erfolgreicher Eingabe in den Singleplayer-Modus wechseln
 3. Zurück in den Multiplayer-Modus und Seriennummer erneut eingeben. 

Mit Steam


 1. Steam -> Meine Spiele -> Rechtsklick auf Crysis 2 -> Eigenschaften -> Lokale Datein -> Integrität der Spieldateien ….
 2. Crysis 2 Multiplayer starten und CD-Key eingeben
 3. Nach erfolgreicher Eingabe in den Singleplayer-Modus wechseln
 4. Zurück in den Multiplayer-Modus und Seriennummer erneut eingeben.

_Quelle: Crysis 2_

Ansonsten ein Foto vom Key machen und an den http://www.mycrysis.com/support/ schreiben.


----------



## jensi251 (5. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ging es mit dem Key einfach so eingeben und der ist gespeichert gewesen.


----------



## Pravasi (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm...
Hab jetzt mehrere Games gemacht ohne Cheater(wahrscheinlich).
Ist bisher die grosse Ausnahme gewesen,aber muss ja auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Mai 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man die Cheats viel zu leicht bekommt. Hab den ein Tag auch noch mehrere gefunden. Den ein hab ich sogar ausprobiert ^^
> Ist leider viel zu einfach das ganze. Spiel starten, did Programm an, F3 gedrückt und schon weiste wo alle stehn. Dabei ist der den ich gefunden hab nur so ein kleiner Cheat, keine Speedhacks oder Autoaim. Aber reicht ja unendlich Energie, unendlich Muni ohne nachladen, wissen wo die Gegner sind und die möglickeit durch Wände zu gehn (sterben kann man trotzdem). Da man aber ja so oft auf Cheater trifft, mach ich mir den dann auch an und jage nur den Cheater.
> 
> Cheater ala Robin Hood, Rächer der enterbten XP-Punkte
> ...



Dann darfst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn du plötzlich gemeldet wirst und dein Account dicht gemacht wird. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man Ungerechtigkeit nicht mit Ungerechtigkeit begegnen kann. 
Zum Beispiel Bin Laden: Man hätte die Stärke eines demokratischen Systems zeigen können, indem man ihn lebend vor Gericht gebracht hätte. Stattdessen wurde er getötet und somit seiner Strafe entzogen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört hier nicht hin.

BF3: Da es ja abgefilmt wurde, erlaube ich mir keine genaue Beurteilung zum Video. Das Erdbeben ist bestimmt mit einem Script gemacht worden, denn die Konsolen würden das nicht in Echtzeit hinbekommen. Die Beleuchtung ist wirklich gut, aber es wird auch mal Zeit, dass sich da etwas tut.
Crysis Wars war für mich ein sehr gutes Spiel. Crytek hat den Support einfach eingestellt, obwohl es so viel Potenzial hatte. Das einzigste Problem war der Cheatschutz.


----------



## Pravasi (5. Mai 2011)

Wer soll da den Wo Wen melden?
Konsequenzen-gibts nicht.
Das ist ja das Blöde!
Man stelle sich mal vor:
Jeder der einen Cheater als erster meldet,bekommt eine kleine Belohnung.
Der Cheater und sein PC werden erstmal 6 Monate gesperrt von allen Plattformen des Herstellers.
Das wäre mal ne Nummer die ruck zuck Ruhe bringen würde!


----------



## thysol (5. Mai 2011)

Hier kann sich jeder melden der gerne Crysis 2 mit anderen PCGHX Usern zocken will:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/153397-crysis-2-treffpunkt.html


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Wer soll da den Wo Wen melden?
> Konsequenzen-gibts nicht.
> Das ist ja das Blöde!
> Man stelle sich mal vor:
> ...


 
Mit was willst du die denn belohnen?
Cheater würde ich für immer bannen. Da gibt's keine zweite Chance. 
Hast du dir mal die Kill Statistik angeschaut? Ein Cheater hat eine K/D von ca. 56.000.


----------



## Pravasi (5. Mai 2011)

Ein 5€ Gutschein oder so etwas in der Richtung.
Cheater wären dann echtes Freiwild...
Entwickler sind da doch echte Weicheier.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ein 5€ Gutschein oder so etwas in der Richtung.
> Cheater wären dann echtes Freiwild...
> Entwickler sind da doch echte Weicheier.


 
Und wer sagt dir das es am Ende nur Cheater und nicht auch andere trifft


----------



## Pravasi (5. Mai 2011)

Mit nem Kino wie in z.B. BO kann man schon schön was sehen.
Im Zweifel meinetwegen für den Angeklagten,aber einige Nummern sind nun mal so was von offensichtlich,das sollte ohne weiteres klar gehen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2011)

5€ pro Cheater dürfte den Entwickler ganz schön was kosten ^^ Aber solch ein Anreizsystem wäre auf jeden Fall denkbar! Vllt irgendwelche Extras im Game. Dogtags bei X überführten Cheatern oder sowas ^^ oder Waffenskins... etc.
Fände ich echt gut. Vor allem, wenn dann sehr viele verschiedene Leute die gleiche Person melden ist das ja schon mal ein Indiz.

Andererseits könnte Crytek echt auch mal die Statistiken überprüfen und entsprechende Leute bannen.

Damit die Community aber nicht zu klein wird würde ich die beim ersten Vergehen 1-2 Monate sperren. Und falls sie noch ein einziges Mal auffallen für immer wegsperren. Den meisten Kiddies könnte das ja schon genug Angst einjagen...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Mai 2011)

Eine kleine Belohnung ist nich schlecht. Aber wenn du in einer Runde sehr gut spielst, meldet dich irgendwer nur damit er Geld oder Bonuszeugs bekommt.
Also kann man sagen, dass ein Belohnungssystem zweischneidig ist.

wegen Kiddies und Angst:
YouTube - Counter-Strike Telefon Verarsche


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2011)

naja, belohnung nur bei überführten cheatern.
und überführt wird nur jemand, wenn ihn sehr viele melden und die statistik es belegt oder man sonst wie beweise findet.


----------



## D4n1el (5. Mai 2011)

Würde reichen wenn es einfach eine Adresse für sowas gebe. Ich hab extra davon Videos gemacht und da bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige. Die intressierts schlicht weg nicht. Ich will nicht wissen wie oft den von c0ldfu5ion berichtet wurde. Über den findet man 3 Seiten wenn man ihn über google sucht. Das eine Video ist sogar von mir bei Youtube. Der ist in der Bestenliste 3 Plätze hinter mir zu finden bei Kills:

Platz 253 
17300 Kills 
K/G 10,98
Killserie 184

Der ist schon seit Anfang an dabei und ich hab ihn in der erste oder zweiten Woche nach Release gemeldet. Der regt mich am meisten auf, wenn ich da gucken gehe. Weil er der beste Beweis dafür ist, dass Crytek eigentlich nix gegen Cheater macht. Oder warum wird der nicht zurückgesetzt? Eindeutiger kann es für die doch nicht sein. 

Das Crytek den Support von Crysis 1 eingestellt hat höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal, aber ist ja auch toll zu wissen. Kundenfreundlichkeit gleich Null! Nach grad mal 4 Jahren schon eingestellt und das kurz nachdem der 2te raus ist. Die müssen doch davon ausgehn, das viele sich jetzt nochmal den ersten kaufen. Die stehn dann da ohne Patch und so. 1.0 war auf jeden Fall nicht vernünftig spielbar. Komisch was die für eine Marketingstrategie haben. Ich finde die sollten beim nächsten Teil einfach gleich eine Kotztüte mit reinpacken, dann hat wirklich jeder was von.

Also könnt ihr euch darauf gefasst machen. Wenn in 4 Jahren einer euren Key von Crysis 2 klaut, dann wars das.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2011)

Ist in der Tat traurig zu sehen, dass sie es nicht schaffen einen vernünftigen Cheat Schutz einzubauen bzw. sich nicht besonders effektiv einsetzen.


----------



## Pravasi (5. Mai 2011)

Leuchturm mit Wallhack-Sniper.
Sehr witzig.
29:2
Hab vorhin einfach nur Glück gehabt.


----------



## D4n1el (5. Mai 2011)

Leuchturm renn auch die meisten Cheater rum. Da kann man sich vor Autoaim kaum verstecken und die schöne lange Map ist perfekt für die Speedhacker.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Mai 2011)

ich spiele grade wieder ein paar stündchen und noch keinen cheater gesehen...


----------



## D4n1el (6. Mai 2011)

Ja du musst ja auch bedenken das heute noch kein Wochenende ist. Auch die Cheater müssen für ihre Cheaterrechner arbeiten gehn.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Mai 2011)

also vielleicht sollten wir mal zusammen spielen, dann können wir abgleichen ^^
mein Nick: Invisible0815


----------



## D4n1el (6. Mai 2011)

Das können wir gerne machen. Nur ich bleibe nie länger als zwei Runden auf ein Server. Da man ja für die eine Medaille 10 000 verschiedene Spieler töten muss. Hab die zwar einmal bekommen, aber dann war sie wieder weg.
Mein Nick: BenzRex@aol.com

Hab dich grad angenommen, aber das dauert ja leider meistens ein Tag oder so, bis das übernommen wird.

Irgendwie spinnt das auch grad. Hab mich jetzt in den letzten 10 min einige male neu anmelden müssen und die Statistiken werden auch teilweise falsch angezeigt.


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen Leude,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem Game. Es läuft eigentlich Top. Als System habe ich ein ASUS Rampage III Extreme mit nem i7@3.8Ghz, 6GB Gskill RAM und ne Radeon 5870. Netzteil hat 620Watt. Graka sowie CPU sind wassergekühlt und und bewegen sich bei 53 Grad im Lastbetrieb. Plötzlich unter dem zocken, selbst dann wenn ein Dialog kommt, freezed das Spiel. Es scheint so als würde nach dem Freeze die Grafikkarte abschalten und sich wieder zuschalten, da meine Displays schwarz werden. Der Ton läuft aber normal weiter. Auch kann ich danach ganz normal weiterspielen.

Wisst Ihr was das sein könnte.


----------



## D4n1el (6. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, läßt du über die eine 5870 zwei Monitore laufen? Bist du dir auch sicher das die das alleine packt? Weil du hast ja durch die Monitore eine doppelt so große Auflösung. Wenn ich zb Downsampling bei meiner 480GTX einstelle mit einer Auflösung von 2304x1440, dann hab ich ungefähr noch 25 Frames und die Grafik spinnt auch ein wenig rum.


----------



## Bertifoked (6. Mai 2011)

morgen
könnte mir jemand hier sagen wo ich einen tweak her krieg um crossfire von der 6990 zu nutzen?


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo  D4n1el,

es hängen nicht nur zwei sonder drei Monitore via Matrox TripleHead2Go dran. Hierbei gabs noch niemals Probleme. Nicht mal mit crysis1 und nem Core2Duo.

Echt seltsam. Könnte das auch ein Spielebug sein?


----------



## D4n1el (6. Mai 2011)

@Bertifoked
Guck mal ob das hier hilft: Crossfire: AMD löst Grafikproblem bei Crysis 2 mit neuem CAP (Update) - Golem.de

@SiLAnceR 
Von so eim Bug hab ich noch nichts gehört. Hast du es auch mal nur mit zwei oder eim probiert um zu schauen obs dann immernoch so ist?


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. Mai 2011)

Nö noch nicht, ist halt seltsam das dieses Problem nur bei Crysis auftritt.


----------



## D4n1el (6. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub deiner Grafikkarte geht die Puste aus. Weil du hast ja ungefähr 5040x1050 oder sowas. Auch mit einer Wasserkühlung ist das für eine Karte zu viel des guten. Hau dir am besten noch eine 5870 rein. Die brauchste auf jeden Fall, wenn irgendwann der DX11 Patch kommt.


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. Mai 2011)

Ich spiel mit 3280x1024. Kann doch nicht sein oder? Selbst beim aktuellen COD gibts keine Probs.


----------



## D4n1el (6. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja auch ein anderes Game. Sieht natürlich auch sehr gut aus, aber kann man damit nicht vergleichen.

Haste Fraps oder etwas in der Art mit den du die Frames auslesen kannst?


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Mai 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> also vielleicht sollten wir mal zusammen spielen, dann können wir abgleichen ^^
> mein Nick: Invisible0815


 
Gemeinsam spielen wäre fein... Habs im Clan forum versucht, aber da hat sich nichs getan. Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich kein erfahrener MP Spieler bin und wegen meiner Leitung dazu oft ne schlechte PING habe...

Hab Dir trotzdem mal eine Freundschaftsanzeige geschickt. Mein Nickname ist der gleich wie hier im Forum.

Grüße


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Gemeinsam spielen wäre fein... Habs im Clan forum versucht, aber da hat sich nichs getan. Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich kein erfahrener MP Spieler bin und wegen meiner Leitung dazu oft ne schlechte PING habe...
> Hab Dir trotzdem mal eine Freundschaftsanzeige geschickt. Mein Nickname ist der gleich wie hier im Forum.
> Grüße


 hab dich angenommen, nach 2 sekunden warst du dann aus meiner liste verschwunden?!  jetzt hab ich dich eingeladen...

hier gibts übrigens einen thread fürs gemeinsame spielen... keine ahnung, ob der was taugt ^^ --> Klick


gibts eigentlich die möglichkeit das spiel direkt im multiplayer modus zu starten und auch direkt überall angemeldet zu sein?! es nervt sich jedes mal durch die ganzen menüs zu klicken und warten zu müssen...


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Mai 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> hab dich angenommen, nach 2 sekunden warst du dann aus meiner liste verschwunden?!  jetzt hab ich dich eingeladen...


 
Danke! Ich hab gerade nachgeschaut. Du bist jetzt auf meiner Liste. Annehmen musste ich da nichts mehr... Eine neue Einladung hab ich auch nicht nochmal bekommen und kann Dir jetzt auch keine neue schicken. Für Leute, die schon drauf sind, gibts die Option nicht mehr.

Wenn ich morgen nicht auf Deiner drauf bin, dann meld Dich. Ich werde Dich dann "löschen" und nochmal neu einladen.

Das mit dem MP Direktstart wäre gut; denn aufgrund meiner langsamen Anbindung muss ich beim Wechsel vom SP zum MP immer extra die Grafikoptionen runter stellen... Aber wie man den MP direkt startet weiß ich auch nicht.

Grüße


Edit: Mist! Hab trotzt Patch schon wieder zwei mal XP Punkte verloren. Das ist echt ärgerlich. Beonsders weil ich endlich auch mal in ein paar Runden nicht so schlecht war wie sonst...


----------



## SiLAnceR (7. Mai 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch ein anderes Game. Sieht natürlich auch sehr gut aus, aber kann man damit nicht vergleichen.
> 
> Haste Fraps oder etwas in der Art mit den du die Frames auslesen kannst?


 

Hmmm....nö hab ich noch nicht damit getestet.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (7. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie wird bei mir nicht die Freundesliste gespeichert. Gestern habe ich die Anfrage von Invisible0815 bestätigt und heute ist er aus meiner Liste verschwunden. WTF?!
Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem, dass der Bildschirm kurz schwarz wird, wenn man am Boden rutscht. Bei mir war es nur im Singelplayer, aber leider jetzt auch im MP.
Was machen die Jungs und Mädels bei Crytek eigentlich?!
Im MP-Menü gibt es ja den Punkt "Inhalte herunterladen", werden DLCs in Zukunft noch angeboten oder kommt da gar nichts mehr?

Crytek - Entlassungen, »Project Kingdoms« ab sofort in Frankfurt - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## D4n1el (7. Mai 2011)

Leider verschwinden die Freunde nach bestätigung aus der Liste. Aber eigentlich sind die nach eim Tag wieder da. Dauert leider immer ungefähr ein Tag , bis es fest übernommen wird. 

Singleplayer hab ich leider noch nicht gespielt, aber im MP wurde es bisher noch nicht schwarz beim rutschen.

Wär schön wenn da mal eine Erweiterung kommen würde, mit neuen Maps. Für mein Geschmack sind das zu wenig. Hab deswegen schon kein Bock mehr auf den MP.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Mai 2011)

D4n1el schrieb:


> Wär schön wenn da mal eine Erweiterung kommen würde, mit neuen Maps. Für mein Geschmack sind das zu wenig. Hab deswegen schon kein Bock mehr auf den MP.


 du scheinst aber auch SEHR viel zu spielen mit deinen millionen von XP ^^
also die verschiedenen gamemodi sind schon recht abwechslungsreich, finde ich. und mit den verschiedenen anzugmodulen kann man auch ganz schön variieren.


----------



## D4n1el (7. Mai 2011)

Alles nur Training für BF3 

Spiel mal jeweils 50 Siege in Angriff und Exfiltration. Dann machste erstmal drei Kreuze und hast die Schnauze voll davon. ^^
Alleine schon wegen diesem Spawnbug bei Angriff.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (7. Mai 2011)

Ab sofort könnt ihr eure Statistik im Internet abrufen.

Crysis 2 Stats

Viel Spaß.


----------



## D4n1el (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hab grad mal 6 Runden gespielt und in 4 waren Cheater. Ich bleib dabei, Cryteks größtes Drecksgame!!!! Nicht mal Vote-Kick funktioniert bei Leuten die Sonderzeichen in ihren Namen haben. Diese Vollidioten bekommen nix auf die Reihe!!!! Kauft euch den Dreck auf kein Fall!!!! Erst wenn es beim Händler für 10€ im Schrank steht, dann ist es erst wert!!! Es sei den ihr wollt cheaten, dann ist der Müll perfekt! Oder leit es euch fürs Wochende aus der Videothek aus und spielt den Singleplayer durch. Der Rest ist zum 

Und alle die jetzt wieder sagen, immer die gleichen die flamen, ich seh nie oder kaum Cheater, blablabla... Ich kack drauf, weil es so ist! Spielt erstmal so lange wie ich, dann können wir weiter reden!

EDIT:Sorry, aber vorhin war ich auf 180. Trotzdem ist es leider so.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Mai 2011)

jo, hatte gestern abend auch wieder einen, der mit einem MG über die gesamte map geschossen und mit einem schuss gekillt hat... votekick hat nicht funktioniert, weil es die anderen nicht raffen und sogar so blöd sind, dass sie weiter mit dem cheater spielen, anstatt den server zu wechseln... naja, zum glück nur auf einem server am ganzen abend.
um welche uhrzeiten spielst du denn?! ^^

danke für den link zu den stats! coole sache.
wieso gibts auf der stats seite eigentlich nur 5 seiten mit spielern? sollten ja schon etwas mehr spieler online sein, oder?! 

was bewegt eigentlich solche idioten wie BOOMIJUSTSHOTYOU dazu, 31h lang zu 'spielen' und über 3 millionen kills zu ercheaten?! macht es tatsächlich solchen spaß?? oder ist er jetzt tatsächlich so dämlich und stolz auf seinen score??


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Mai 2011)

Guckt euch mal bei den Stats Dante...an...dreckiger Cheater verdammter...ne K/D von 4000...


----------



## NeRo1987 (10. Mai 2011)

Um auf die Videos von mir zurück zu kommen..

Auch mit dem Cryengine3-Editor/Sandbox lassen sich riesige Level erstellen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OX7brWEFDxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Spiele von unabhängigen Entwicklern und Akademien sind ebenfalls schon in Entwicklung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCT8TgqrcM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cT7ewPw3mLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4o9mpmStgk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4n1el (10. Mai 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Für Games und Sachen in der Richtung sieht das schon ganz gut aus. Aber für Lichtsimulationen würde ich weiterhin DIALux von ERCO benutzen. Dafür gibts von fast jeden Leuchtmittelhersteller ein update mit den jeweiligen Lampen die sie im Sortiment haben. Die Daten die dort verwendet werden wurden professionell in Laboratorien ermittelt. Ich hab das auch selbst in meiner Abschlußprüfung verwendet. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8H9aDjhHNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yamo (10. Mai 2011)

Daniel, dein Video ist ein bischen zu gering aufgelöst  so daß man leider die Lichtsimulation gar nicht mehr erkennt. Wären da nicht Full HD Screenshots besser geeignet?
Nero, das Mars Video ist von Dir? Hab leider nicht mehr den gesamten Fred im Kopf....


----------



## D4n1el (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab da jetzt auch nur irgendein Video von der Software genommen. Hier haste ein besseres Video 

ERCO Light Scout - Produkte - Quintessence rund - Film

Die Software ist übrigens kostenlos und kann man dort downloaden.


----------



## NeRo1987 (10. Mai 2011)

@yamo: Nein das Video ist nicht von mir, hab es nur aus Youtube verlinkt  
Werde evtl. wenn die Sandbox 3 erscheint auch mit Modding anfangen, sofern ich dafür Zeit finde! 
Ach ja, für Crysis 2 wurde ein Map-Pack für 17.05.11 angekündigt, mehr dazu in den User News..


----------



## yamo (10. Mai 2011)

Danke Euch beiden.
Als hobbymäßiger "Ex-Renderer" plane ich auch, mich mit dem C3 Editor zu befassen. Mal schauen, was daraus wird. Die Einarbeitung ist aber zum . Ohne Fleiss kein Preis.


----------



## D4n1el (10. Mai 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> @yamo: Nein das Video ist nicht von mir, hab es nur aus Youtube verlinkt
> Werde evtl. wenn die Sandbox 3 erscheint auch mit Modding anfangen, sofern ich dafür Zeit finde!
> Ach ja, für Crysis 2 wurde ein Map-Pack für 17.05.11 angekündigt, mehr dazu in den User News..


 
Ja coole Sache! Aber 10€ für 4 Maps?  Naja, ist ja noch nicht offiziell bestätigt und vielleicht war das noch nicht alles. Hoffentlich kommt da gleich ein neues Update gegen Cheater


----------



## jensi251 (10. Mai 2011)

naja.
Ich werde es mir nicht kaufen. Der MP ist so schon schlecht genug.


----------



## Player007 (10. Mai 2011)

So, hab den first post mal ein bisschen überarbeitet 

Stay tuned!


----------



## D4n1el (10. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> naja.
> Ich werde es mir nicht kaufen. Der MP ist so schon schlecht genug.


 
Da haste recht! Vielleicht haben wir ja glück das viele so denken und Crytek endlich merkt, dass wir uns nicht von Qualität, sondern der mangelnden Quantität beeinflussen lassen. 
Dazu passt ein schönes Zitat von Paracelsus: Alle Dinge sind Gift, und nichts ist ohne Gift. Allein die Dosis macht, dass ein Ding kein Gift ist.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. Mai 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Um auf die Videos von mir zurück zu kommen.. Auch mit dem Cryengine3-Editor/Sandbox lassen sich riesige Level erstellen:


 
Starke Videos. Danke! Orc Camp Ambush lässt die Möglichkeiten ahnen, die in der C3 stecken. Ich bewundere die Leute, sie so mit einer Engine umgehen können (und noch mehr die, die eine solche programieren können.)

Grüße

P.S.: Den Mappack werde ich vorerst auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## neo3 (13. Mai 2011)

Nur als Hinweis für alle, die es interessieren sollte... 

Crysis 2 im englischen Amazon-Store für 
*£14.99* - mit Versand nach DE sind es 23,68€ .... da habe ich dann doch mal zugeschlagen 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic...ONOY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1305299461&sr=8-5

vG


----------



## jensi251 (13. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info.
Habe es aber schon.


----------



## neo3 (14. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht's eigentlich mittlerweile mit dx11 aus? Gibt's da neue Informationen?


----------



## NeRo1987 (16. Mai 2011)

Immer noch keine neuen Info´s zu DX11..
Ich denke mal dass spätestens zur E3 neue Informationen verfügbar sind,
auch weil Crytek´s Kinect Game Kingdoms wahrscheinlich vorgestellt wird.

Wer von euch wird sich den DLC kaufen?


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Mai 2011)

Ich werde das DLC erst einmal nicht kaufen, auch ein Grund sind die Cheater Probleme im MP


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Mai 2011)

DX11 als DLC? Wie lächerlich ist das?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (16. Mai 2011)

Ich werde den DLC niemals kaufen. Ich unterstütze diese neue Firmenpolitik nicht. 
Wenn Crytek mehr bieten würde, wäre es eine Überlegung wert.
Außerdem läuft das Spiel immernoch nicht rund. Von den Cheatern will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Die Maps wurden zwar einwenig verändert, aber ansonsten sind die auch nur aus dem Singelplayer übernommen.
Ich fange schon langsam an meinen Kauf zu bereuen.


EDIT: @ghostadmin

Im DLC sind 4 neue Maps enthalten. Zu DX11 weiß man noch nichts genaues.


----------



## nyso (16. Mai 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> EDIT: @ghostadmin
> 
> Im DLC sind 4 neue Maps enthalten. Zu DX11 weiß man noch nichts genaues.


 
Doch, weiß man Es wird kommen, und grobe Infos gibts auch schon lange.



Aber den DLC werde ich auch nicht kaufen. Der Singleplayer war sehr gut, der wer die 33€ zum Release wert, und der Multi war/ist Schrott, genau wie ich die Leute schon vor Release gewarnt habe. Genau das was jetzt ist war so klar. 

Der Multi wurde nicht von Crytek entwickelt, sondern von einem billig gekauften Entwickler, und der Cheaterschutz war bei Crysis schon immer grottenschlecht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (16. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Doch, weiß man Es wird kommen, und grobe Infos gibts auch schon lange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst du mir etwa damit sagen, dass ich für DX11 bezahlen muss?! Der Multi wurde von Crytek entwickelt, immerhin heißt der Laden in Nottingham Crytek UK. Die Idee für den Multi muss ja von Herrn Yerli stammen. 
Der Singleplayer war in Ordnung, aber auch nicht mehr. Gegen C1 hat es keine Chance.


----------



## nyso (16. Mai 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Willst du mir etwa damit sagen, dass ich für DX11 bezahlen muss?! Der Multi wurde von Crytek entwickelt, immerhin heißt der Laden in Nottingham Crytek UK. Die Idee für den Multi muss ja von Herrn Yerli stammen.
> Der Singleplayer war in Ordnung, aber auch nicht mehr. Gegen C1 hat es keine Chance.


 
Nein, wie kommst du auf sowas???

Der DLC mit den Maps kostet was, der Patch mit DX11 natürlich nichts!

Das gekaufte Entwicklerstudio wurde in Crytek UK umbenannt, sie haben ansonsten aber nichts mit Crytek oder denen bisherigen Projekten zu tun gehabt. Die waren bisher eigenständig, und schlecht. Darum viel wohl auch die Wahl auf sie, schön billig Was bei rauskommt sieht man dann ja...

Ich fand den Single klasse. 13h super Unterhaltung. Nagut, habs gleich auf der schwersten Stufe gespielt, und auf englisch. Also richtig fordernd, klasse Stimmen etc.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (16. Mai 2011)

Ich muss das Thema noch mal aufgreifen. 
Ich finde keine Lösung für meinen Key-Problem. Den EA Support bei dem komme ich nicht durch oder es geht einfach keiner ran nach geschlagenen 15-20min Warteschleife!
Kenn einer noch andere Lösungen als denn Versuch mit dem Speichern ?
Bei mir kommt immer die Meldung mein Key sei ungültig... 
Kann ein Mod da helfen oder kennt ihr Tipps und Tricks? 



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Hilfe Hilfe Hilfe Hilfe HIlfe....
> 
> Mein Crysis 2, spinnt ich kann von jetzt auf gleich nicht mehr in den MP rein.
> Fehlermeldung.: der CD Key ist ungültig, für den Mutliplayer Modus wird ein gültiger CD Kay benötigt!
> ...



mfg EDDIE


----------



## A.N.D.I. (16. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nein, wie kommst du auf sowas???
> 
> Der DLC mit den Maps kostet was, der Patch mit DX11 natürlich nichts!
> 
> ...


 
Die Yerlis werden sich bei dem Kauf schon was gedacht haben.

Ich hatte es in 9h auf Veteran durch. Die Aliens waren irgendwie schlechter als die im ersten Teil. Mit dem DSG1 und Schalldämpfer war es verdammt leicht, die Viecher abzuknallen. Bei den fetten Aliens hat's nicht geklappt. Allgemein haben sich die Aliens verschlechtert.
Eigentlich bin sehr oft gestorben, da ich oft versuchte die Gegner mit Objekten zu erledigen. Weil an jeder Ecke 'ne Munitionskiste stand, waren Fässer, Autos und Co überflüssig.
New York als Tiefkühltruhe wäre mir lieber gewesen.

Die Kombi aus Schrotflinte und Schalldämpfer fand ich auch bescheuert.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. Mai 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ich muss das Thema noch mal aufgreifen.
> Ich finde keine Lösung für meinen Key-Problem. Den EA Support bei dem komme ich nicht durch oder es geht einfach keiner ran nach geschlagenen 15-20min Warteschleife!
> Kenn einer noch andere Lösungen als denn Versuch mit dem Speichern ?
> Bei mir kommt immer die Meldung mein Key sei ungültig...
> ...


 ich wünschte ich hätte einen besseren tipp, aber hast du es mal mit neuinstallieren versucht?
und hast du geschaut, ob du evtl. die klassischen fehler gemacht hast? also z.B. 0 und O vertauscht, oder 1 und l, oder 8 und B, etc. oft sind die cdkeys ja so bescheuert aufgedruckt, dass man das sehr schnell mal falsch eintippt...
und wenn das nichts hilft, könntest du das spiel evtl. im laden umtauschen. begründung: nicht funktionierender cdkey.


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich fand den Single klasse. 13h super Unterhaltung. Nagut, habs gleich auf der schwersten Stufe gespielt, und auf englisch. Also richtig fordernd, klasse Stimmen etc.


 
Ja, der Singlelayer war hervorragend und auf der schwersten Stufe zum Teil richtig fordernd. An einigen Stellen konnte man allerdings auch schlicht von Checkpoint zu Checkpoint sprinten. Schade, wenn man es sich absichtlich verkneifen muss). Auch die KI empfand ich als nicht ganz so überragend wie gedacht. Die Gegnerzielen zwar gut, sind in ihren Bewegungen trotzdem ziemlich berechenbar...

Der MP würde mir an sich schon Spaß machen - ich habe auch nicht so viele Cheater getroffen wie alle sagen - nur dass mir teamorientiertes Spiel besser gefällt, als losrennen schießen und fallen (Wenn ich nicht gleich am Spawnpoint von einem erwischt werde, der hinter mir ins Spiel kommt  ).

_Also warte ich gerne und geduldig auf einen Singelplayer DLC und spiele so lange BRINK _

Grüße


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Der MP würde mir an sich schon Spaß machen - ich habe auch nicht so viele Cheater getroffen wie alle sagen - nur dass mir teamorientiertes Spiel besser gefällt, als losrennen schießen und fallen (Wenn ich nicht gleich am Spawnpoint von einem erwischt werde, der hinter mir ins Spiel kommt  ).
> 
> _Also warte ich gerne und geduldig auf einen Singelplayer DLC und spiele so lange BRINK _
> 
> Grüße


 

Naja, man siehts ja auch nicht jedem sofort an. In den paar Stunden? hab ich einiges gesehen. Von mehr Lebensenergie, Anzugenergie, unbegrenzt cloak, etc, einfach alles. Muss man schon genau hingucken.

Aber ich hab das gleiche PRoblem wie du^^ Ich bin dank BC2 inzwischen auch sehr teamorientiert, und ohne Destruction spiele ich keinen MP mehr


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> und ohne Destruction spiele ich keinen MP mehr


 
Na, da habe ich vielleicht nur Glück, dass ich bf2bc noch nicht gespielt habe?! Andererseits finde ich die große Bewegungsfreiheit auf den BRINK maps (besonders mit dem leichten Charakter) einfach klasse. Da stört mich die fehlende Destruktion nicht so. Im Gegenteil bei BRINK würde manche schön gestaltete Passage dann gar nicht mehr funktionieren. Auf den engen Karten wären nämlich nur die mit der dicken Ausrüstung im Vorteil, die sich durch die Wände auf das Ziel zusprengen... Da ist (so nehme ich mal an) bei bf2bc sicher weniger der Fall, da die Karten größer sind und die Objektive anders.

Sorry, wenn das ein bißchen "off topic" war.

Grüße


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, man siehts ja auch nicht jedem sofort an. In den paar Stunden? hab ich einiges gesehen. Von mehr Lebensenergie, Anzugenergie, unbegrenzt cloak, etc, einfach alles. Muss man schon genau hingucken.
> Aber ich hab das gleiche PRoblem wie du^^ Ich bin dank BC2 inzwischen auch sehr teamorientiert, und ohne Destruction spiele ich keinen MP mehr


 das kann aber auch sehr stark von den verschiedenen extras abhängen, die man benutzt. z.b. kann mehr lebens- oder anzugenergie schnell mal mit energietransfer oder gestärkter panzerung verwechselt werden. vor allem, wenn diese bis auf stufe 3 ausgebaut sind! wenn man das berücksichtigt wird es eine ganze ecke schwieriger jemanden als cheater zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (17. Mai 2011)

Brauche dringend Hilfe!!!
Hallo,ich hab vorhin Crysis 2 Installiert,dann ist es aber nicht gestartet,wollte ich es über windows systemsteuerungen deinstallieren,kam eine fehlermeldung das es nicht geht,darauf hin hab ich einfach alle ordner gelöscht und pc neu gestartet,jetzt seh ich das bei systemsteuerung immer noch crysis 2 steht,obwohl wenn ich nach einem stichwort suche wie crysis und engine nichts finde.eine neuinstallation ist auch nicht möglich,da wo vorher der installationsbutton war jetzt spielen steht... bin grad am verzweifeln hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Hardware: 2x GTX 580,i7 2600k,asus p8p67 deluxe,16 gb 1600 mhz ram (alle treiber auch auf dem neustem stand)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. Mai 2011)

kannst du es nicht doch noch mal deinstallieren? bzw. es zumindest aus der software-liste löschen lassen.
dann kannst du auch mal ccleaner nutzen, um deine registry säubern zu können.


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

Wolfsburg INC schrieb:


> Brauche dringend Hilfe!!!
> Hallo,ich hab vorhin Crysis 2 Installiert,dann ist es aber nicht gestartet,wollte ich es über windows systemsteuerungen deinstallieren,kam eine fehlermeldung das es nicht geht,darauf hin hab ich einfach alle ordner gelöscht und pc neu gestartet,jetzt seh ich das bei systemsteuerung immer noch crysis 2 steht,obwohl wenn ich nach einem stichwort suche wie crysis und engine nichts finde.eine neuinstallation ist auch nicht möglich,da wo vorher der installationsbutton war jetzt spielen steht... bin grad am verzweifeln hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Hardware: 2x GTX 580,i7 2600k,asus p8p67 deluxe,16 gb 1600 mhz ram (alle treiber auch auf dem neustem stand)


 
Genau das was Invisible_XXI sagt: ccleaner starten und bei "Extras" auf Programm deinstallieren (Da kannst Du jedes Programm "manuell" deinstallieren). Dann die Registrierung putzen und dann geht es vielleicht. Viel Erfolg

Grüße


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (18. Mai 2011)

Und wie lösche ich die registry?


----------



## hempsmoker (18. Mai 2011)

Du sollst nicht die registry löschen sondern diese nur säubern. Das geht mit dem Programm "ccleaner". Mach aber vorher ein Backup, das sollte der ccleaner auch anbieten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Mai 2011)

So, das Game ist ja jez schon ein wenig "älter", deswegen wollte ich jetztmal Fragen ob es sich lohnt das Spiel zukaufen?

Bin auf der Suche nach einem langzeit-motivierendem Spiel, was nich nach 20 std Spielzeit schon in vergessenheit gerät.

Ist der Crysis 2 MP langzeit-motivierend? Wie ist das Spiel so?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So, das Game ist ja jez schon ein wenig "älter", deswegen wollte ich jetztmal Fragen ob es sich lohnt das Spiel zukaufen?
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem langzeit-motivierendem Spiel, was nich nach 20 std Spielzeit schon in vergessenheit gerät.
> 
> Ist der Crysis 2 MP langzeit-motivierend? Wie ist das Spiel so?



Meine Einschätzung zum SP:

Der Singleplayer wird erst zum Ende hin spannend. Das Leveldesign ist super, dafür gibt es keine großen Areale wie im ersten Teil. Alcatraz, der neue Protagonist, hat keine Stimme, dafür labert dich der Nanosuit zu. Das ist richtig nervig. Die Story ist okay und wird wie gesagt, zum Ende hin spannend. Leider gibt es kaum Bezüge zum ersten Teil.
Wenn du den SP allein betrachtest, dann ist C2 super. Aber verglichen mit dem Vorgänger zieht es den Kürzeren.
Die Texturen sind auch nicht so der Brüller, dafür ist die Beleuchtung gelungen.
Du kannst Schatten etc. nicht unter den Grafikeinstellungen regulieren. Die Bewegungsunschärfe ist stark übertrieben. Wenn du sie per Consolen Befehl deaktivierst, kann es zu Grafikfehlern kommen.

Obwohl Crysis 2 viele Konsolenanleihen hat, ist es trotzdem ein gutes Spiel. Den Multiplayer würde ich persönlich erstmal meiden.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Mai 2011)

Jo das ist das ja so ein Game für einmal SP und nie wieder


----------



## NeRo1987 (20. Mai 2011)

Direct x 11 patch wurde veröffentlicht!!!




........... NICHT


----------



## NeRo1987 (20. Mai 2011)

Direct X 11 Patch wurde veröffentlicht!!





........... NICHT


----------



## neo3 (20. Mai 2011)

Und wo steht das.......?


----------



## Goner (20. Mai 2011)

wohl kaum.....


----------



## neo3 (20. Mai 2011)

... wzew


----------



## A.N.D.I. (20. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Jo das ist das ja so ein Game für einmal SP und nie wieder


 
C2 hat schon einen Wiederspielwert. Im Spiel gibt es so ein Sammelzeugs, also sowas wie die Laptops in CoD. Zum Beispiel geht es in den E-mails um das Nanosuit 2 Projekt. Das ist ganz interessant zu lesen, aber nicht der Rede wert. Ich denke, dass Crytek versucht hat die Spielzeit zu erhöhen.
Der Wiederspielwert des ersten Teil ist ja auch hoch, da die Levels sehr groß sind, obwohl es keine Sammlerstücke gibt.

Ich rate dir erstmal zu warten. Mit dem SB3 Editor wird es bestimmt viele tolle Mods geben.


----------



## debalz (20. Mai 2011)

kurze Zwischenfrage: hab die lim.Edition hier  - wie aktiviere ich die Goodies die darin enthalten sind? bei mycrysis.com blick ich nicht durch...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier habt ihr einen Screenshot aus Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2. Was meint ihr?


----------



## nyso (22. Mai 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich meine, falscher Thread


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Ich meine, "oh Gott! Nicht ein zweiter Teil!"


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. Mai 2011)

Ich beziehe mich auf die Cryengine 3 und die wurde auch in Crysis 2 genutzt.

Außerdem habe ich mal 'ne Frage: Was kann dieses Modul mit dem Namen "Umlenken"? Irgendwie merke ich nicht.


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Mai 2011)

Die frage ist, welcher publisher gibt noch mal Kohle für ein Spiel, wo der erste Teil ziemlicher misst war?


----------



## Rizzard (23. Mai 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Die frage ist, welcher publisher gibt noch mal Kohle für ein Spiel, wo der erste Teil ziemlicher misst war?



Alpha Protocol kommt doch auch mit einem zweiten Teil.
Es gibt immer wieder ein paar Games, wo man einen zweiten Teil nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Mai 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Die frage ist, welcher publisher gibt noch mal Kohle für ein Spiel, wo der erste Teil ziemlicher misst war?


 
Sorry, da weiterhin off topic (bzw. wegen der C3-Engine nur sehr indirekt zum Thema):

Trotz der recht durchwachsenen Bewertungen hat "Sniper - Ghost Warrior" sich für City Interactive sehr gut verkauft. Kein Wunder also, wenn es noch einen zweiten Teil geben soll.

Abgesehen davon traue ich den Produzenten sogar zu, dass sie sich die Kritik am ersten Teil zu Herzen nehmen und diesmal ein recht gutes Spiel abliefern.

Schon bei der Umsetzung des ersten Teils  für die PS3 haben sie schon dazugelernt und dafür auch bessere Kritiken bekommen. Die Engine für ein gutes Spiel haben sie jetzt auch - also gibts auch von dieser Seite her schon mal keine Hindernisse.

Grüße


----------



## McClaine (24. Mai 2011)

mal ne frage in die Runde, da mir Crysis 2 nach 1mal Durchspielen und haufen Enttäuschungen total am Arsch vorbei gegangen ist:

Gibts jetzt schon DX11, Textur Mods?
und sind die dummen Cheater ausm MP verbannt und kann man jetzt schon ein Game joinen ohne gekickt zu werden?

das wäre alles


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2011)

Lange Frage, kurze Antwort: Nein


----------



## Alan Asleep (24. Mai 2011)

also:
 1. Highres Texture pack fuer Leute mit 1GB und 2GB (!) Karten kommt. (wird wohl unabhaengig sein von DX11)
2. DX11 Patch kommt. (mit Tesselation, POM, coolen Particles, noch besserem DOF usw... sieht hammergeil aus)
3. Modding SDK kommt.

1-2 kommen sehr bald
3 dauert wohl noch ein paar Wochen. Over and out.


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2011)

Naja, "kommt" heißt es jetzt schon verdammt lange. Für mich ist Crysis 2 jedenfalls tot. SP hat kaum Wiederspielwert, einmal durch reicht, und MP ist grauenhaft^^

Ich hoffe auf gute Mods, z.B. einen Crysis 1 Mod Also Crysis 1 mit Cry Engine 3 und sämtlichem Kram wie DX11, POM etc, einfach alles was die Cryengine 3 zu bieten hat


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Mai 2011)

ohne werbung machen zu wollen, finde ich den multiplayer nicht so schlimm. ich treffe nur relativ selten auf cheater. und wenn ich das tue, wechsel ich einfach den server und gut ists.


----------



## McClaine (25. Mai 2011)

merci, dann bleibts eben noch liegen bis da mal was passiert -,-


----------



## Rizzard (25. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, unser Alan wieder. Schaut ab und an mal rein, verteilt wohl klingende Infos - verweist auf keine Quelle und beruft sich wohl auf unseren leichten Glauben, und zwitschert wieder ab.


----------



## Alan Asleep (25. Mai 2011)

haha. Ne im Ernst. Patch ist schon in der QA Phase. So um E3 (E3 Ende) rum ist er spätestens da denk ich. der HighresTexture patch ist einige GB gross. 
Das SDK dauert vermutlich noch ein paar Wochen. Die machen da echt viel QA damit es fuer Enduser gut nutzbar ist. Und diesmal sind coole Maya, XSI und Max exporter tools mit dabei. Maya ftw.


----------



## stolle80 (25. Mai 2011)

Naja, hab mir schon vor Monaten gedacht, das die da ein *"Advanced Graphic Menü"* reinbasteln, hätten die schon von vorne rein machen sollen. So langsam hebt sich die PC Fassung endlich von den Konsolen ab


----------



## Alan Asleep (25. Mai 2011)

Highrestexturpack braucht an die 1GB vram, mit 2GB natuerlich besser und problemlos. Das gekoppelt mit den DX11 features ist wirklich top of the pops was derzeit geht. Der DX11 Patch ist was ziemlich fundamentales, nicht nur Kosmetik. Tesselation, POM, particles mit XXXX, echtere Reflektionen, nochmal besseres DOF usw... .
Ich glaube Ziel des Ganzen ist das eine GTX560Ti in HD so 30fps kratzt. Also wird wirklich alles ausgenutzt was zur Zeit Grakatechnisch geht.
Versteh auch nicht warum EA Crytek nicht die 2 Monate hat machen lassen um das schon in die Verkaufsversion zu integrieren, aber dafuer wirds jetzt halt umso schoener... das wird ein ziemlicher Downloadbrocken werden


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

Hm, Grakaram habe ich genug, aber die Leistung reicht wohl trotzdem kaum.... Das erste Spiel, wo die GTX 275 SSC 1792MB richtig ans Limit kommt


----------



## marcus_T (26. Mai 2011)

hab ich was verpasst ^^ DX11 Patch offiziell betätigt ?


*** _SkinnyDog wrote:_
Dx11 DLC coming soon $14.99?!! +*** wtf, ich glaub nun hat's den Yerli ganz erwischt


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Mai 2011)

@Alan Asleep

Wird es auch die Möglichkeit geben, die Bewegungsunschärfe zu regulieren?

Die ist extrem übertrieben und einfach nur zum kotzen.


----------



## prime73 (26. Mai 2011)

Dann wird das Game irgend wann im Regal stehen inkl. Gutschein für den Patch


----------



## Alan Asleep (26. Mai 2011)

> Wird es auch die Möglichkeit geben, die Bewegungsunschärfe zu regulieren?



DX11 MotionBlur und DOF ist auf jeden Fall nochmal praeziser und hübscher und basiert auf neuem Code. Vor allem DOF ist sehr lecker mit Bokeh und so.
Keine Ahnung ob man es anpassen kann. Es gibt eigentlich schon cvars um die Stärke zu ändern, aber vielleicht sind die gesperrt wegen Hackern.
Normal ist MB aber nicht zu stark. Hast Du ne besonders niedrige Auflösung oder vielleicht nen alten Grakatreiber?


----------



## stolle80 (26. Mai 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst ^^ DX11 Patch offiziell betätigt ?
> 
> 
> *** _SkinnyDog wrote:_
> Dx11 DLC coming soon $14.99?!! +*** wtf, ich glaub nun hat's den Yerli ganz erwischt


 
Wo steht denn bitte , das man für den Patch auch noch zahlen muss??
Der kommt umsonst, mit dem Advanced Graphic Menü, und nur deshalb, damit Dx11 auch auf den 560Ti flüssig laufen tut.
Ich glaube da steckt ne menge Arbeit drinn, deshalb braucht der Patch auch so lange.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Mai 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> DX11 MotionBlur und DOF ist auf jeden Fall nochmal praeziser und hübscher und basiert auf neuem Code. Vor allem DOF ist sehr lecker mit Bokeh und so.
> Keine Ahnung ob man es anpassen kann. Es gibt eigentlich schon cvars um die Stärke zu ändern, aber vielleicht sind die gesperrt wegen Hackern.
> Normal ist MB aber nicht zu stark. Hast Du ne besonders niedrige Auflösung oder vielleicht nen alten Grakatreiber?


 

Meine Auflösung beträgt 1280*1024 und mein Grafikkartentreiber ist auf dem neusten Stand. Ich denke, dass die Stärke von den Unschärfeeffekten von jedem anders wahrgenommen werden. Mir persönlich ist dieser Effekt zu stark. Wenn im MP jemand sprintet, dann ist er verschwommen oder wenn ich mich drehe, ist es auch extrem. Leider bekomme ich Grafikfehler, wenn ich das abstelle. Man hätte die Bewegungsunschärfe doch dezent anwenden können, aber das ist zu viel des Guten.

Was sind cvars?


----------



## Lee (26. Mai 2011)

Bei mir erscheint im Reflexvisier kein roter Punkt 
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Hab im Spiel die Einstellungen auf Extrem und Vsync an.

Edit:
Lag wohl daran, dass ich AA im Treiber aktiv hatte?


----------



## Per4mance (26. Mai 2011)

habs mir jetzt doch rausgelassen wollt eig noch warten 


Was muss man machen wenn man im MP kein Ton hat? So bald ich vom SP in den MP wechsel is der Sound weg. bei der Demo war das nicht so -.-


----------



## Alan Asleep (26. Mai 2011)

Cvars= Consolenvariablen. Also befehle mit denen du so ziemlich alles an-abschalten und veraendern kannst. Cryengine 3 hat mittlerweile mehrere tausend.
Motionblur kann man denke ich mit r_motionblur 0 ausschalten, es gibt auch nen Shutterspeedbefehl um den Shutterspeed runter- oder raufzudrehen. Schnellerer Shutterspeed waere dann weniger Motionblur. mit ?motionblur muesste die Console alle motionblur Variablen ausgeben.

Deine Auflösung ist 1280x1024 ist ja auch nicht die hoechste, sollte aber passen. Post Effekte koennen manchmal pixelbasiert sein, dass heisst sie waeren staerker je kleiner die Aufloesung. Aber die Aufloesung ist ja immer noch hoeher als Konsole, insofern liegt es daran nicht. Ist vermutlich eher Dein persoenlicher Geschmack. Mit dem DX11 Patch kommt ja auch ein Advanced GFX menu, vielleicht kann man es da dann ganz abschalten, ohne CVAR gefummel.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Mai 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Cvars= Consolenvariablen. Also befehle mit denen du so ziemlich alles an-abschalten und veraendern kannst. Cryengine 3 hat mittlerweile mehrere tausend.
> Motionblur kann man denke ich mit r_motionblur 0 ausschalten, es gibt auch nen Shutterspeedbefehl um den Shutterspeed runter- oder raufzudrehen. Schnellerer Shutterspeed waere dann weniger Motionblur. mit ?motionblur muesste die Console alle motionblur Variablen ausgeben.
> 
> Deine Auflösung ist 1280x1024 ist ja auch nicht die hoechste, sollte aber passen. Post Effekte koennen manchmal pixelbasiert sein, dass heisst sie waeren staerker je kleiner die Aufloesung. Aber die Aufloesung ist ja immer noch hoeher als Konsole, insofern liegt es daran nicht. Ist vermutlich eher Dein persoenlicher Geschmack. Mit dem DX11 Patch kommt ja auch ein Advanced GFX menu, vielleicht kann man es da dann ganz abschalten, ohne CVAR gefummel.



Danke für die Erklärung.
Ich nutzte einen 19 Zoll Monitor und 1280x1024 ist bei mir die höchste Auflösung. Wenn ich mich drehe, also im Spiel, sehe ich an der Hand Verschlierungen. Das stört mich am meisten.


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Mai 2011)

Hol dir nen neuen Monitor!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. Mai 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Hol dir nen neuen Monitor!


 
Das Geld habe ich, aber dann bräuchte ich auch eine neue Grafikkarte und das wäre mir zu teuer. Außerdem reicht der Platz nicht mehr.


----------



## Goner (27. Mai 2011)

das ist alles so was von egal.....solange im MP immer noch so viele deppen rum laufen und cheaten...


----------



## prime73 (28. Mai 2011)

Leute ist das immer noch so schlimm mit den cheatern im MP? Dachte das wäre mal behoben worden mit nem Patch.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Mai 2011)

habe schon länger keinen cheater mehr gesehen...


----------



## Goner (28. Mai 2011)

gestern war einer auf der map, natürlich lvl 50...
er war jedes mal zu stelle wenn einer gespawnt ist, das heisst du wurdest direkt nach dem spawn platt gemacht....keine ahnung wie sowas geht und ist am ende der runde mit 14000 punkten raus.....


----------



## McClaine (29. Mai 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Highrestexturpack braucht an die 1GB vram, mit 2GB natuerlich besser und problemlos. Das gekoppelt mit den DX11 features ist wirklich top of the pops was derzeit geht. Der DX11 Patch ist was ziemlich fundamentales, nicht nur Kosmetik. Tesselation, POM, particles mit XXXX, echtere Reflektionen, nochmal besseres DOF usw... .
> Ich glaube Ziel des Ganzen ist das eine GTX560Ti in HD so 30fps kratzt. Also wird wirklich alles ausgenutzt was zur Zeit Grakatechnisch geht.
> Versteh auch nicht warum EA Crytek nicht die 2 Monate hat machen lassen um das schon in die Verkaufsversion zu integrieren, aber dafuer wirds jetzt halt umso schoener... das wird ein ziemlicher Downloadbrocken werden


 
Alles schön und gut, von der Grafik zu schwärmen ist das eine, alles andere sind vermutungen und behauptungen. Oder ne offizielle Quelle die das alles bestätigt?
Nichts für ungut, aber Crytek und EA nehm ich garnichts mehr ab, die können erzählen was sie wollen. Ich glaubs erst, wenns da is...

Crysis News - alles ber Crysis und Crysis Warhead - News, Crysis 2, Crysis 2 Patch rückt näher, Changelog veröffentlicht!
" Wann der DirectX-11 Patch aber kommen wird, steht noch in den Sternen.  Dafür scheint der Release des nächsten, regulären Patches nicht weit zu  sein. Er ermöglicht unteranderem, was viele Spieler stark vermisst  haben: Die Anpassung der Grafikoptionen an das eigene System. Bislang  konnte man lediglich zwischen einigen vorgegebenen Stufen wählen. Auch  für die Konsolen-Spieler steht ein Patch an, die Infos hierzu sollen  bald bekannt gegeben werden.

*Changelog:*


New Features
• Added advanced graphics options
• Added F1 to vote during vote kicks
• Prematch mode for ranked servers added allowing people to fight on the  map until sufficient players have joined for the ranked play to start
• Upped the default score limits in some game modes:
 - Crash Site has a limit of 175 (was 150)
 - Team Instant Action has a limit of 75 (was 50)
 - Instant Action has a limit of 30 (was 25)

Fixes
• Fixed vote kicking not working for players with certain characters in their name
• Fixed ping display displaying 1000 for many servers in the PC server browser
• Fixed issue where terrain would be rendered in black on some levels
• Fixed single player save games with broken nano catalyst values (NB: This is for existing save games!)
• Fixed under-barrel attachment HUD displaying incorrectly
• Fixed minor 'Loadout Pro' exploit
• Fixed issue with being melee'd during a ledge grab (which could lead to fly exploits)
• Fixed some AI spawning issues in single player
• Fixed rare crash in single player
• Fixed an audio loop issue on the single player level "Semper Fi"
• Fixed an issue with the DLC store which could lead to players not  being able to access the purchase history tab. Players can now access  this tab, and from there download their DLC straight into their game and  have it auto installed for them
• Fixed other cosmetic issues in the DLC store
• Fixed Light Shotgun attachment skill assessment not being levelled up
• Optimization to SSAO
• Further Anti cheat improvements
• Tweaked in-game audio dialogue (player taunts, announcements, etc) to be more diverse with more content for more events
• Mystery dog tags unlocked whilst not connected to a server will now remain unlocked
• Players that have rebooted will no longer be able to enter "New Recruits" servers

Balance Changes
• Balance changes to a variety of weapons, including:
 - JAW rocket speed and damage reduced
 - Under-barrel shotgun effectiveness reduced
 - Removed accuracy bonus for crouching with HMG
 - Increased K-Volt damage
• Balance changes to a variety of nanosuit modules, including:
 - Reduced the bonus that extended mags provides
 - Point fire enhance has improved effectiveness
 - Mobility Enhance has reduced effectiveness
• Balance change to Maximum Suit's armour: effectiveness has been slightly reduced
• Balance change to headshot damage from 1.8x to 1.5x "





marcus_T schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst ^^ DX11 Patch offiziell betätigt ?



Nein... Wann und Ob dieser überhaupt noch kommt, speziell für Crysis 2, steht in den Sternen. Aber 3 Monate nach Release und nachdem ich eh das Interesse verloren habe brauch ich den ganzen Käse garnicht mehr


----------



## Alan Asleep (29. Mai 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Oder ne offizielle Quelle die das alles bestätigt?
> Nichts für ungut, aber Crytek und EA nehm ich garnichts mehr ab, die können erzählen was sie wollen. Ich glaubs erst, wenns da is...
> Nein... Wann und Ob dieser überhaupt noch kommt, speziell für Crysis 2, steht in den Sternen. Aber 3 Monate nach Release und nachdem ich eh das Interesse verloren habe brauch ich den ganzen Käse garnicht mehr


 
Also mit Glauben ist das so eine Sache, ich verlasse mich nur auf Fakten und das wissenschaftliche Prinzip. 

ich bin zwar keine offizielle Quelle , aber ich weiss dass der DX11 Patch oder vielmehr das Upgrade in der QA Phase bei EA ist. Dauert wohl nur noch ein paar Tage, denke spaetestens nach der E3 isses soweit. Zur E3 gibt es vielleicht ein Video was die features zeigt. Der Patch wird viel Tesselation haben, Parallax Occlusion Mapping, Particles mit Motionblur, und Schattenwurf, besseres MB und DOF und und und. Gibt auch neue Tricks fuer Echtzeitreflektionen und supercoole Lichtschatten. 
Das ist ein ziemlich tiefgreifendes Engineupgrade. Dass sie das ueberhaupt kostenlos in C2 reinmachen ist imho ziemlich cool und aussergewöhnlich. Deswegen die 3 Monate nach Release. Es musste ja erstmal alles gecodet und dann getestet werden.

Der Highres Texture Pack ist unabhaengig vom DX11 Patch und wird ebenfalls sehr bald kommen. Vermutlich zur gleichen Zeit. Das Teil ist mehrere Gigabyte gross. Mehr oder weniger alle Texturen sind 2k oder 1k. Manche sogar 4k.

Das ModSDK braucht noch ein paar Wochen. Vielleicht Juli? ka Das kann man schwer beurteilen weil da noch gut Features getestet und bugs getötet werden. Diesmal gibt es Exporter tools fuer alle grossen DCCs, also Maya, Max, XSI.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (29. Mai 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Also mit Glauben ist das so eine Sache, ich verlasse mich nur auf Fakten und das wissenschaftliche Prinzip.
> 
> ich bin zwar keine offizielle Quelle , aber ich weiss dass der DX11 Patch oder vielmehr das Upgrade in der QA Phase bei EA ist. Dauert wohl nur noch ein paar Tage, denke spaetestens nach der E3 isses soweit. Zur E3 gibt es vielleicht ein Video was die features zeigt. Der Patch wird viel Tesselation haben, Parallax Occlusion Mapping, Particles mit Motionblur, und Schattenwurf, besseres MB und DOF und und und. Gibt auch neue Tricks fuer Echtzeitreflektionen und supercoole Lichtschatten.
> Das ist ein ziemlich tiefgreifendes Engineupgrade. Dass sie das ueberhaupt kostenlos in C2 reinmachen ist imho ziemlich cool und aussergewöhnlich. Deswegen die 3 Monate nach Release. Es musste ja erstmal alles gecodet und dann getestet werden.
> ...



Das klingt wirklich super. Anscheinend versorgt dich ein Pogrammierer von Crytek mit Infos. Für Crytek ist das überhaupt nicht gut, wenn die eigenen Leute schon alles vor dem Release preisgeben.


----------



## shoon (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Habe ein Problem mit Crysis 2: Das Spiel stürtzt IMMER an der Stelle nach dem 15. Kapitel (Totalausfall) ab, also wenn die Intro für das nächste Kapitel kommen soll. Habe schon den neuesten Beta Treiber und den neuesten WHQL ausprobiert. Weiss vielleicht jemand Rat?

mfg shoon


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Mai 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> gestern war einer auf der map, natürlich lvl 50...
> er  war jedes mal zu stelle wenn einer gespawnt ist, das heisst du wurdest  direkt nach dem spawn platt gemacht....keine ahnung wie sowas geht und  ist am ende der runde mit 14000 punkten raus.....


 und du bist bis zum ende mit dem auf einem server geblieben???



shoon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe ein Problem mit Crysis 2: Das Spiel stürtzt IMMER an der Stelle nach dem 15. Kapitel (Totalausfall) ab, also wenn die Intro für das nächste Kapitel kommen soll. Habe schon den neuesten Beta Treiber und den neuesten WHQL ausprobiert. Weiss vielleicht jemand Rat?
> mfg shoon


 hast du es auch mal mit nicht-beta-treibern versucht?


----------



## shoon (29. Mai 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> hast du es auch mal mit nicht-beta-treibern versucht?



Ja, habe ich oben geschrieben 

mfg shoon


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Mai 2011)

oh, sry! und ich hab das sogar noch zitiert  wer lesen kann...


----------



## McClaine (30. Mai 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Also mit Glauben ist das so eine Sache, ich verlasse mich nur auf Fakten und das wissenschaftliche Prinzip.
> 
> ich bin zwar keine offizielle Quelle , aber ich weiss dass der DX11 Patch oder vielmehr das Upgrade in der QA Phase bei EA ist. Dauert wohl nur noch ein paar Tage, denke spaetestens nach der E3 isses soweit. Zur E3 gibt es vielleicht ein Video was die features zeigt. Der Patch wird viel Tesselation haben, Parallax Occlusion Mapping, Particles mit Motionblur, und Schattenwurf, besseres MB und DOF und und und. Gibt auch neue Tricks fuer Echtzeitreflektionen und supercoole Lichtschatten.
> Das ist ein ziemlich tiefgreifendes Engineupgrade. Dass sie das ueberhaupt kostenlos in C2 reinmachen ist imho ziemlich cool und aussergewöhnlich. Deswegen die 3 Monate nach Release. Es musste ja erstmal alles gecodet und dann getestet werden.
> ...




Ich gibs auf. Erzähl weiter deine leeren versprechungen, die ich für Quatsch halte und die gar nichts wert sind. 
Solange nichts offiziell angekündigt und bestätigt wird kann man noch so viel behaupten, nimms mir nicht übel.
Aber, cmon, so ein Käse, nur weils "möglich" ist kann ich net rumflamern, dass das alles in nen kostenlosen Patch kommt. Gehts noch?
Ausserdem ist das einzigste was du machst, immer und immer wieder mit diesen Fachausdücken rum zu posaunen, mit denen der normale Spieler eh nichts anfangen kann. Das ist mit Sicherheit NICHT dienlich. 

Warte bis der Patch und / oder Texturepack bestätigt ist, dann kannst mit Fachausdrücken rumwerfen wie du willst, aber sowas zu dem Zeitpunkt ist echt lächerlich. 

Ich bin sauer, nicht auf dich sondern auf Crytek und EA. Nimms nicht persönlich.


----------



## Alan Asleep (30. Mai 2011)

lol. dann bin ich mal wieder weg. Will Euch ja nur einen Gefallen tun und ein wenig die Funkstille durchbrechen um vorab ein paar coole Infos zu erfahren.
Ob Du's glaubst oder nicht, spaetestens naechste Woche nach der E3 weisst du mehr über den Patch, vielleicht isser dann auch schon auf Deiner Platte, wenn denn Interesse besteht, nach sagenhaften 3 Monaten nach der Verkaufspremiere.

Wegen Fachbegriffen:
*Tesselation*= Tesselierung. Also Oberflächen werden feiner unterteilt und dann mit Höheninformationen versehen kann so tatsaechlich Geometrie mit sehr feinen Details versehen werden. Bei einer Brickwall z. b. sieht das dann so aus als wäre jeder einzelne Stein modelliert.
*Parallax Occlusion Mapping*= Gabs schon bei Crysis und ist quasi die Vorstufe von Tesselierung. Keine echte Verschiebung im raum, sieht aber sehr annehmlich aus. Die Schlammpfützen oder Flusssteine in Crysis waren so gemacht.
*Motionblur, Depth of Field, Schatten, Echtzeitreflektionen* = erklärt sich denke ich von selbst.
*DCC*= Digital Content Creation Package. Das ist Software mit denen man die Assets fuer Spiele erstellt. Also Maya, Max, XSI.

Also siehste, so viele Fachbegriffe sind es dann doch nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> lol. dann bin ich mal wieder weg. Will Euch ja nur einen Gefallen tun und ein wenig die Funkstille durchbrechen um vorab ein paar coole Infos zu erfahren.
> Ob Du's glaubst oder nicht, spaetestens naechste Woche nach der E3 weisst du mehr über den Patch, vielleicht isser dann auch schon auf Deiner Platte, wenn denn Interesse besteht, nach sagenhaften 3 Monaten nach der Verkaufspremiere.



Falls du wirklch einen Draht zu den Programmieren haben solltest wäre das natürlich spitze. Ich hoffe mal das da in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen wirklich was kommt. Hätte schon Lust C2 noch mal mit geballter Optik zu zocken. Ich sags mal so, ich sehe keinen Sinn, das du dir das ganze hier nach Lust und Laune ausdenkst.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Mai 2011)

Der neue Patch kommt wahrscheinlich morgen. Unteranderem gibt es endlich das erweiterte Grafikmenü.

Quelle: Crysis 2 - INFO Thread - Seite 79 - Crysis-HQ.com Forum


----------



## Alan Asleep (31. Mai 2011)

ich denke mir gar nix aus. Alles Fakt.
Crysis 2: Nvidia zeigt erste DirectX-11-Szenen | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com

Cam video wo ein paar der neuen Features vorgestellt werden. Man sieht aber kaum was. Wird bestimmt auch als Trailer richtig released.


----------



## stolle80 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute.
Mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich die Crysis2launcher.exe starte , dann stertet das Spiel.
Ist das normal?
War da nicht vorher das Autoupdate?
Bitte um Hilfe
MfG. Stolle


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Juni 2011)

gibts mittlerweile eigentlich eine möglichkeit, wie man direkt in den multiplayer (am besten direkt in die serverliste) starten kann?


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2011)

Bei mir lädt er gerade auf Version 1.8


----------



## Uziflator (1. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt er gerade auf Version 1.8


 Jop den lad ich grad


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2011)

Das DX11 ist der Hammer.

Ein neuer NV Treiber ist auch gerade erschienen.


----------



## Primer (1. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das DX11 ist der Hammer.
> 
> Ein neuer NV Treiber ist auch gerade erschienen.



Wie jetz, ernsthaft??


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das DX11 ist der Hammer.
> 
> Ein neuer NV Treiber ist auch gerade erschienen.


Siehe Usernews , nix mit DX 11.


----------



## stolle80 (1. Juni 2011)

Das Advanced G. Menue ist auch naja.. 6 Optionen, hätten sie sich auch sparen können ich hab eh immer alles auf extreme.
Wie gesagt ist dafür da damit die Leute mit einer Gtx 560 Ti die Details runter schrauben können. Flop 

Hoffe mal das DX 11 + Tesslation bald kommen wird


----------



## Primer (1. Juni 2011)

Ahhhh....und ich hab mich schon gefreut, das ichs mir nächste Woche kaufen kann. Nja schade, also weiter Tee trinken^^

EDIT: Kam soeben auch auf der Main siehe NEWS


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Siehe Usernews , nix mit DX 11.



War auch ironisch gemeint.
Ich dachte mir aber eh schon das bei dem Patch noch keine DX11-Features enthalten sind.


----------



## SiLAnceR (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
bitte steinigt mich nicht, wenn jetzt ne Frage kommt die eventuell schon mal gestellt wurde.
Ich habe permanent das Problem das mir Crysis mit der Meldung "Grafiktreiber wird nach Fehler wieder ausgeführt" 10 Sekunden lang freezed, nen Blackscreen macht und dann wieder weiterläuft. Seit dem aktuellen Patch ist es echt schlimmer geworden. 
Da mein System wassgekühlt ist, die CPU um die 45 Grad und die GPU bei 38 Grad rumeiert, denke ich das es daran nicht liegt.

Als GPU arbeitet eine Radeon 5870. Die CPU ist ein Core i7 @ 3.7GHz; Speicher 6GB im TripleChannel. Mainboard Asus Rampage III Extreme.

Aktueller Grafiktreiber ist installiert.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Ciller (2. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es den jetzt mit dem Multiplayer nach dem Patch aus ?? 
Kann ich das Game wieder aus dem Schrank holen oder sind da immer noch so viele Cheater ?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Juni 2011)

hab gestern wieder mal keine gesehen...


----------



## SiLAnceR (2. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin,

hat mir keiner ne Info zu meinem Problem 
Ist echt nervig... Wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Feiertag.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2011)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> hat mir keiner ne Info zu meinem Problem
> Ist echt nervig... Wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Feiertag.


 
Sind denn auch alle Komponenten auf Standardtakt?
Vorher hat eine Fehlersuche keinen Sinn?


----------



## SiLAnceR (2. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ne...die CPU is übertaktet. Jedoch laufen ja alle anderen Spiele. Aber ich lass die CPU mal auf Standardtakt laufen und beobachte weiter.


----------



## Alan Asleep (2. Juni 2011)

_Speicher 6GB im TripleChannel
_
Sind das 3 Riegel â 2GB? würd ich mal rumprobieren die auf 4GB zu reduzieren oder anders zu takten. Eventuell ist ein Riegel am abkaggen weil du hart getaktet hast. Vielleicht auch mal Prime95/Orthos benutzen und da MemStresstest machen und gucken ob Fehler kommen.


----------



## SiLAnceR (3. Juni 2011)

Moin @ all,

danke Alan...dann werd ich das mal testen. Aber an den Timings des Speichers hab ich eigentlich nichts verstellt. Und ja - es sind 2GB Riegel.

Beste Grüße
SiLAnceR

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 04.06.2011 um 00:50 ----------

Hallo Alan,

also ich hab jetzt mit Prime mal getestet und auch die CPU auf Stadardtakt laufen lassen. Keine Fehlermeldung.
Starte ich dann Crysis2, kackt nach ner Zeit immer wieder der Treiber ab. Folgende Meldung steht in der Ereignisanzeige:

Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt. 

Ich weiß echt nicht weiter.


----------



## Alan Asleep (4. Juni 2011)

Und Crysis 2 stürzt auch ab wenn du CPU und RAM und Graka auf Standard hast? Prime hat ja auch nen speziellen Test um Mem zu stressen, hast du den gemacht? Leider hatte ich noch nie eine ATI Karte deswegen hab ich da Null Erfahrung was das ist. Was Du mal machen koennest ist vielleicht Crysis 1 installieren. Das sollte ja ähnlich stressfull sein für ein System wenn man VERY HIGH und DX10 anhat. Wenn es da dann auch abkaggt, hast Du definitiv ein Stabilitätsproblem. Wenn nicht, könnte es was am Spiel selbst sein, aber würd ich jetzt nicht drauf wetten.


----------



## SiLAnceR (4. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gemerkt, das auch NFS Hot Pursuit einmal dieses Problem hatte. Wie gesagt bis jetzt nur einmal. Crysis spackt alle 2 Minuten ab. Bei Prime habe ich den "Custom bzw. Standardtest" gemacht. Wie kann ich hier explizit den Speicher stressen? Hab da keine Mem Option allein gefunden.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

Einfach mal MemTest laufen lassen.

Wenn du die PCGH zu Hause hast einfach mal mit Knoppix starten, da ist der Memtest auch drauf.


----------



## Alan Asleep (4. Juni 2011)

hmm ich tippe immer noch auf ein RAM Problem. manche Spiele oder Applikationen kommen nicht ueber nen 1GB raus, da merkt man Probleme mit mehreren Riegeln nicht. Bei Orthos/Prime95 (p64v2511.zip die hatte ich zuletzt) kann man verschiedene Tests laufen lassen. Einer heisst Blend. Da macht Prime Tests von allem und testet RAM sehr ordentlich. Musst mal gucken. Die Beschreibungen sind eigentlich selbsterklärend. Ich hatte meinen Q6600 mal so übertaktet das er mit den CPU Stresstests lief und da keine Fehler bei 30min testen kamen, aber bei dem Test der den RAM mehr belastet kamen dann Berechnungsfehler.
Zur Zeit laeuft er mit 8x400Mhz = 3,2GHz schön mit WaKü sehr stabil. Ramtimings hatte ich zum Overclocken direkt von einem MushkinGuru aus deren Forum. Die Timings hab ich dann manuell ins Bios eingetragen. 
Mal so am Rande OT: Den Rechner hab ich seit August 2007 und der läuft und läuft. Ordentliches Gehäuse mit Wakü und dieser Prozessor waren die beste Investition ever. Ich kann locker noch bis Ivy Bridge warten und den Sandy Bridge Kram links liegen lassen. Nur Graka hab ich 2mal ausgewechselt. Saugeiles System. Von wegen PC-Rechner sind immer so teuer. Selbst mit den Grakas eingerechnet sind das vielleicht 400-500 Euro pro Jahr.


----------



## SiLAnceR (5. Juni 2011)

Was würdet Ihr mir für nen Speicher empfehlen? Im Falle das n Riegel einen Weg hat, schmeiss ich dann nämlich gleich alle raus. Er müsste halt auch OC fähig sein.

Besten Dank an Euch

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 06.06.2011 um 08:22 ----------

Moin Min,

werd jetzt einfach mal ohne Groß zu testen auf gut Glück den Speicher tauschen. Aus einigen Erfahrungsberichten, war ja bei diesem Problem auch der Speicher hinüber.
Ich werd dann berichten, ob sich mein Problem mit dem Tausch dann auch verflüchtigt hat.

Gruss
SiLAnceR


----------



## SiLAnceR (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Alan,

also ich habe jetzt mitm Memtest86+ über 44 Stunden den Speicher getestet. Jedoch ohne Errors bzw. Fehlermeldung. Wird wohl doch iwie am Graka Treiber liegen oder?

Gruss
SiLAnceR


----------



## Alan Asleep (9. Juni 2011)

Hmm Memtest86 hab ich noch nie benutzt, immer nur Orthos/Prime95. aber vermutlich ist es dann kein Ram-Fehler. Vielleicht zu wenig Saft vom Netzteil wenn alles ausgelastet ist? Aber dann würde es einfach rebooten denke ich.
Sind wir wieder bei der Graka. ATI ist leider nicht mein Fachgebiet, da muss ich passen.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn man mit Prime95 den Blend-Test macht, sollte damit auch der Ram abgeschlossen sein, da dieser auch stark den Ram mit testen. Man braucht da eigentlich kaum separat noch den Memtest86.

PS: Schade das man auf der E3 kein DX11 Video von C2 gesehen hat.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Juni 2011)

YouTube - ‪Crysis 2 DirectX 11 Computex 2011 Demonstration‬‏

Die Qualität ist zwar nicht so der Brüller, aber es ist DX11.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2011)

Das Video von Nvidia kannte ich bereits. Ich dachte das Crytek selbst auf der E3 vielleicht nocht etwas mehr zeigen würde.


----------



## Alan Asleep (9. Juni 2011)

Der DX11 Patch kommt spätestens Ende nächster Woche oder die Woche drauf. Ansonsten fress ich nen Besen. Also nur einen kleinen...aus Schokolade wenn möglich.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Juni 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Der DX11 Patch kommt spätestens Ende nächster Woche oder die Woche drauf. Ansonsten fress ich nen Besen. Also nur einen kleinen...aus Schokolade wenn möglich.


 
Ich würde mich über ein Beweisvideo freuen.

EDIT: Vor dem DX11 Patch soll noch ein anderer Patch kommen.


----------



## McClaine (9. Juni 2011)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Hallo Alan,
> 
> also ich habe jetzt mitm Memtest86+ über 44 Stunden den Speicher getestet. Jedoch ohne Errors bzw. Fehlermeldung. Wird wohl doch iwie am Graka Treiber liegen oder?
> 
> ...



LOL! Also 2-4Std wären mehr als ausreichend gewesen 




Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Der DX11 Patch kommt spätestens Ende nächster Woche oder die Woche drauf. Ansonsten fress ich nen Besen. Also nur einen kleinen...aus Schokolade wenn möglich.



Falls du mich das letzte mal noch nicht verstanden haben solltest:
Hör bitte auf mit diesen leeren Versprechungen oder wenn, dann nur mit handfesten Beweisen. 
Ist nicht böse gemeint aber langsam nervt es wirklich gewaltig!


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2011)

Wieso, er hatte doch recht? Er hat gesagt das ein Patch kommt, und tage später kam er. Was ist also dein Problem?


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Falls du mich das letzte mal noch nicht verstanden haben solltest:
> Hör bitte auf mit diesen leeren Versprechungen oder wenn, dann nur mit handfesten Beweisen.
> Ist nicht böse gemeint aber langsam nervt es wirklich gewaltig!


 
Wenn er Infos kennt, nur leider keine Quellen nennen darf, ist das doch besser als garnichts.

Wenn seine Vermutung jedes mal nur leere Versprechen wären, würde ich auch was dagegen haben. Bis jetzt war das aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## Alan Asleep (10. Juni 2011)

ich kann leider nicht mehr sagen. Patch, sowohl Highres Texture als auch DX11 ist "fertig" und ich denke in der QA Phase. Das liegt an EA/Crytek wann es jetzt soweit ist. Vermutlich wollten die die E3 hinter sich lassen weil es da unter den dutzenden Sachen und Wii-Us blabla untergegangen wäre. Wie gesagt, nächste Woche könnte sein, aber vielleicht auch noch die danach. Aber ich hab die Weisheit auch nicht mit Löffeln gefressen und kann nicht hinter die EA QA Kulissen gucken.


----------



## SiLAnceR (10. Juni 2011)

Also,

nach erneuter Installation des GraKa Treibers, tritt der Fehler noch immer auf. Speziell bei Crysis2. Bei Duke Nukem Forever ist es bis jetzt 1x passiert. Aber bei Crysis2 alle 1- 2 Minuten. Ich konnte bei der Stromaufnahme der CPU immer einen leichten Peak feststellen. Meint Ihr das mein Netzteil, ein Corsair hx620W, langsam den Geist aufgibt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McClaine (10. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Wieso, er hatte doch recht? Er hat gesagt das ein Patch kommt, und tage später kam er. Was ist also dein Problem?



Mein Problem ist, das jeder, verzeiht - "..." hier herrum possaunen kann, das ein Patch kommt. Denn das was kommt ist klar, wann ist die Frage. Alan ich möchte dich keines wegs beleidigen, aber ohne Beweise oder Infos woher du deine Infos hast kauf ich dir das nicht ab. Da könnte schliesslich jeder hier schreiben das ein Patch kommt. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn er Infos kennt, nur leider keine Quellen nennen darf, ist das doch besser als garnichts.
> 
> Wenn seine Vermutung jedes mal nur leere Versprechen wären, würde ich auch was dagegen haben. Bis jetzt war das aber nicht der Fall.



Ach ne?! Ist es normal das jemand schreibt:

"highres texture pack könnte tatsächlich kommen. ich schätze mal so um die 3-4GB download.   "
oder
"hmm is ja bald Ostern...vielleicht kommt dann ja der Osterhase mit dem  SDK oder dem Patch? Eins von beidem könnte ich mir schon denken dass es  bis dahin soweit ist.                     "
oder
"also:
 1. Highres Texture pack fuer Leute mit 1GB und 2GB (!) Karten kommt. (wird wohl unabhaengig sein von DX11)
2. DX11 Patch kommt. (mit Tesselation, POM, coolen Particles, noch besserem DOF usw... sieht hammergeil aus)
3. Modding SDK kommt.

1-2 kommen sehr bald
3 dauert wohl noch ein paar Wochen. Over and out.                         "

Also für mich ist das alles sicherlich gut gemeint aber doch ziemlich wage. Klar kommt DX11, klar kommt Advanced Settings und ganz klar werden die Bugs rausgepatcht (obwohl das heutzutage nicht mehr so klar ist ^^), aber wie geschrieben, ohne Konkrete Infos woher er das hat oder Beweise wie offizielle Ankündigungen, kann ich das, so leid es mir tut, nicht ernst nehmen. 
Und dann immer wieder Holz in den Ofen zu schieben, machts nicht besser sondern schlimmer...

Ihr könnt gerne anderer Meinung sein, ist euer gutes Recht, kann auch sein das ich am schlauch steh und einiges verpasst habe. Dann klärt mich doch bitte auf... Ich kuck hier alle paar Tage / Wochen mal rein um zu sehen ob schon was  rausgekommen ist, dann les ich was angeblich alles kommen soll, aber im  Netz findet sich nichts darüber... tolle Wurst


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juni 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das alles sicherlich gut gemeint aber doch ziemlich wage. Klar kommt DX11, klar kommt Advanced Settings und ganz klar werden die Bugs rausgepatcht (obwohl das heutzutage nicht mehr so klar ist ^^), aber wie geschrieben, ohne Konkrete Infos woher er das hat oder Beweise wie offizielle Ankündigungen, kann ich das, so leid es mir tut, nicht ernst nehmen.
> Und dann immer wieder Holz in den Ofen zu schieben, machts nicht besser sondern schlimmer...



Also du musst natürlich nicht alles glauben, aber ein paar rätselhafte Infos sind immer noch besser als garkeine. Wenn in 1-3 Wochen wirklich nichts in Richtung DX11-Patch/HighRes-Texturepack kommen sollte, kannst dich immer noch beschweren.

Mit dem letzten Patch hatte Alan zumindest Recht behalten, auch wenn es nicht ganz der Patch war, den viele von uns erwartet haben.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Juni 2011)

keine ahnung warum, aber mir hat es  von jetzt auf nachher alle einstellungen, klassen, waffen und anmelde-daten gelöscht  musste das ganze spiel neu konfigurieren -.-
hat jemand eine ahnung, wie sowas kommt, oder hat jemand das gleiche gehabt? ich hoffe, dass das nicht öfters passiert...
zumindest war noch alles freigeschalten, sodass ich meine eigene klasse wieder 1 zu 1 herstellen konnte  ohne meine lieblingsgadgets machts nur halb so viel spaß.

so langsam bewegt sich meine gesamt k/d-ratio weg von der 2 und hin zur 3  so macht das spaß. trotz (oder vllt gerade wegen?!?) mauswechsels zurück auf eine mx510...


----------



## McClaine (11. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also du musst natürlich nicht alles glauben, aber ein paar rätselhafte Infos sind immer noch besser als garkeine. Wenn in 1-3 Wochen wirklich nichts in Richtung DX11-Patch/HighRes-Texturepack kommen sollte, kannst dich immer noch beschweren.
> 
> Mit dem letzten Patch hatte Alan zumindest Recht behalten, auch wenn es nicht ganz der Patch war, den viele von uns erwartet haben.


 
Ich "beschwere" mich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr. Da das Game mir - solange nichts passiert- eh am A vorbei geht, lasse ich ihn oder euch einfach weiter munkeln


----------



## boxleitnerb (14. Juni 2011)

Crysis 2 stürzt bei mir immer ab, nachdem man den ersten Aliens begegnet ist. Der Nanosuit integriert die Alien-DNA, bootet neu, dann kommt so eine kurze Zwischensequenz/Video und immer danach ist Sense.

Spiel ist aktuell (Steam), nichts ist übertaktet.

GTX580 SLI@275.33, 2600K, Win7x64


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juni 2011)

Gibts schon wieder ein neues Pack??

MyCrysis - Crysis 2 Decimation Pack Available Now!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Gibts schon wieder ein neues Pack??
> MyCrysis - Crysis 2 Decimation Pack Available Now!


 schon dreist das pack! 5 maps für 10$ und die waffe haben sie einfach aus dem ersten teil kopiert, ergo 0 arbeit mit gehabt!!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:
			
		

> schon dreist das pack! 5 maps für 10$ und die waffe haben sie einfach aus dem ersten teil kopiert, ergo 0 arbeit mit gehabt!!



Immer schön die Crysis-Kuh melken...bis dann "Crysis - Modern Warefare 5" kommt und immer noch keiner was draus gelernt hat -_-
So macht man Serien kaputt.


----------



## red_devil256 (16. Juni 2011)

die sollten mal bissle in die gänge kommen und den texturpack mit dx11 ausliefern.. dann wären viele personen wenigstens zufrieden.. für was brauche ich neue karten? crytek sollte mal hier in den foren auch mal ein blick drauf werfen. Dann würden die es vielleicht kapieren.. aber ich schätze mal wenn so ein texturpack kommt und dx11, dann ist das spiel auf jedenfall besser. das mit den cheater haben die so langsam im griff hab länger schon keine mehr gesehen..


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. Juni 2011)

gestern abend hab ich 2 spieler mit PCGH-tag in einem spiel gehabt. ich muss schon sagen: die waren echt gut!
aber da war auch ein lustiger typ, der andere des cheatens beschuldigt hat. auf nachfrage, wie er darauf käme, meinte dieser: "eine quote von 34 / 9 ist cheaten"  und da soll man noch mal das geheule, dass alles cheaterverseucht sei, ernst nehmen...
bin gestern abend dann auch noch 2 mal von servern gekickt worden -.- natürlich jedes mal, wenn ich grade eine sehr gute quote hatte...  also ernsthaft, eine gute (nicht übertrieben gute) quote ist doch mal ein extrem lausiger indikator für cheaten. bei crysis2 ist es locker möglich auch ohne cheaten quoten von 3:1, 4:1 oder manchmal sogar noch höher zu kriegen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. Juni 2011)

Auf Mycrysis.com wurde ein zweites double XP Wochenende angekündigt. Es geht um 1.00 Uhr nachts (12pm BST) los und endet am 20.6 um 12.00 Uhr (11am).

BST= British Summer Time



> *EARN BIG, STARTING TOMORROW!*
> 
> Starting this Friday, 17th June at 12pm (BST) and running up until   Monday, 20th at 11am (BST), Crysis 2 will be dishing out ANOTHER  double-XP for both the Xbox 360 and PC platforms! The PS3 platform will  also get their double-XP weekend shortly after, when the PS3 patch  becomes available. There's no restrictions on game modes or  maps, so  grab your friends and earn some new gadgets and guns... and  lots of XP,  of course!



Quelle: http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/double-xp-weekend-2


----------



## Chris_1982 (17. Juni 2011)

red_devil256 schrieb:


> die sollten mal bissle in die gänge kommen und den texturpack mit dx11 ausliefern.. dann wären viele personen wenigstens zufrieden.. für was brauche ich neue karten? crytek sollte mal hier in den foren auch mal ein blick drauf werfen. Dann würden die es vielleicht kapieren.. aber ich schätze mal wenn so ein texturpack kommt und dx11, dann ist das spiel auf jedenfall besser. das mit den cheater haben die so langsam im griff hab länger schon keine mehr gesehen..


 
dito ganz genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Metbier (21. Juni 2011)

Wann kommt endlich dieses Blöde DX 11 für das Spiel, hab kein Bock mehr jeden tag aufs neue zu warten.....


----------



## DHMH (21. Juni 2011)

MyCrysis - Direct X 11 Download Package*

Offizielle neue Texturen, DX11 .. wow
*


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2011)

DHMH schrieb:
			
		

> MyCrysis - Direct X 11 Download Package
> 
> Offizielle neue Texturen, DX11 .. wow



Ja, hört sich gut an.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2011)

Kann man aber noch nicht downloaden...
Und ob es sich um einen offiziellen Crysis 2 Patch handelt, steht dort auch nicht.


----------



## DHMH (21. Juni 2011)

nein .. nicht offiziel.
MyCrysis = Die Crysis Community .. Seite von Crytek, Patch von Crytek 

Inklusive Texturen ..


----------



## red_devil256 (21. Juni 2011)

ist das jetzt offiziell oder was? oder ist das was selbsgemachtes 
funktioniert es also nicht über autopatcher? schnelle antwort bitte.. 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 21.06.2011 um 23:32 ----------

ich fress ein besen wenn es stimmt.. schaut schon mal gut aus aber downloaden geht noch nicht..


----------



## Chris_1982 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hoff das das auch im MP funktioniert.

lg


----------



## XeonB (22. Juni 2011)

Werden beide Pakete über den autopatcher funktionieren?


----------



## Alan Asleep (22. Juni 2011)

Na also..hab ich doch keinen Quak erzählt. Ma gucken ob sie es diese Woche noch schaffen. HighresTexpack und Dx11 ftw. Da werden GTX570 wieder schwitzen hehe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darauf freu ich mich mehr als auf Tesselation. Screenspace reflections oh baby gimme.


----------



## Chris_1982 (22. Juni 2011)

Und genau das ist es ja was ich hasse..mein Spiel läuft mit Extrem Einstellungen vollkommen flüssig und es dann durch den DX11 Patch bedeutend langsamer läuft packe ich das Spiel nie wieder an.

Das ist zwar streng gesagt aber die Leute die den MP wirklich zocken wissen wovon ich rede. Und im Endeffect stimmt das auch.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Juni 2011)

coole bilder alan. den effekt finde ich auch deutlich besser als tesselation. die unterschiede von tesselation sieht man ja selbst auf standbildern recht schwer!

@chris: musst halt die grafikeinstellungen an dein system anpassen... nichts wirklich neues auf dem pc-spiele-markt. (und ich spiele das spiel richtig  )

alle welt heult, dass die grafik besser werden muss, aber wenn dann mal was kommt, wird geheult, dass es nicht mehr so flüssig laufen könnte wie mit schlechter grafik...  was denn nun?!


----------



## Alan Asleep (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich seh das so: Das Spiel läuft jetzt in der vanilla-Outofthebox Edition extrem flüssig in 1080p auf ner GTX 560, wenn jetzt DX11 eine GTX 560 ins Schwitzen bringt bei 1080p so dass sie nur noch knapp 30fps schafft ist das fuer mich in Ordnung. GTX 560 ist halt ne ordentliche MidrangeKarte, ein Crysis mit allem Pie-Pa-Po ist halt anspruchsvoll.
Ich denke auch das man manche DX11 Sachen die mehr Performance fressen optional machen kann. Also wilde Kombinationen aus DOF Bokeh, MotionBlur, SSAR, Tesselation und/oder Highres TexturePack.

Könnte mir auch vorstellen dass Tesselation und HighresTexturePack sowieso nicht für den MP Modus sind (event. Probleme mit Leuten die es nicht anhaben). Da beschweren sich Pro-Zocker sowieso, dass alles schon viel zu detailliert und für die Augen zu ablenkend ist und sie nicht auf ihre 60fps+ kommen. Da gibbet immer noch Leute die würden am liebsten Q3 Arena mäßig alles abschalten.


----------



## Primer (22. Juni 2011)

Übrigens nochmal ein Lob an *Alan Asleep, *für die ein oder andere Info, trotz manch harter Kritik hier im Forum*.
*


----------



## Chris_1982 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich denke so wenn DX11 nicht im MP funktioniert wird Crytec nicht mehr den gewollten erfolg einfahren den sie ohnehin schon nicht hatten..

Ich denke auch in erster Linie soll das ganze per AutoPatch wie auch schon bei 1.8 einfach ins Spiel integriert werden..

so das man dann die neuen Einstellungen unter den Grafikeinstellungen findet.


----------



## Alan Asleep (22. Juni 2011)

Also nur mal ne wilde Vermutung:
Bevor die Seite MyCrysis.com/dx11 nicht mehr zu erreichen war (weil sie gemerkt haben dass jemand verfrüht den Link rausgefunden hat), waren da zwei Downloadlinks für zwei dicke Packages zum runterladen:
Das Asset-Pre-tesselationpack und das Highrestexturpack.
Ersteres braucht man damit die 3d Assets ready sind fuer Tesselation.
Könnte mir vorstellen dass sie den generellen DX11 Support mit Autopatcher reinpatchen so dass jeder das neue DepthOfField, MotionBlur, die Echtzeitreflektionen, besseren Kontaktschatten und dynamischeren Particle hat. Wenn man dann noch Tesselation will, braucht man das Tesselationpack und wenn man seine 1GB Vram Graka ermorden will dann läd man noch das HighresTexturPack (garantiert so 3 GB oder mehr).

Aber es kann auch sein, dass das gesamte DX11 Business optional ist und  sie es nicht in den Autopatcher aufnehmen. Da bin ich überfragt.

Hatte ja geschätzt das es spätestens diese Woche soweit sein würde, jetzt sieht es danach aus dass es die nächste (also letzte Juniwoche) wird. Mea Culpa dafür. Was jetzt auch jedem klar sein dürfte ist das EA da bestimmt einigen Druck ausgeübt hat das Spiel 4-5 Monate früher rauszubringen, bzw. Konsolenversionen nicht zu arm aussehen zu lassen bei Release. Finde es sehr anständig das Crytek jetzt die Massagecreme auspackt und uns PCler mal wieder verwöhnt. PC Master Race ftw.


----------



## NeRo1987 (22. Juni 2011)

Nächste Woche erst?? Ohhh man... 
Jetzt hab ich mich so auf das verregnete Wochenende mit Crysis 2 HD gefreut ^^


----------



## DHMH (22. Juni 2011)

https://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=32142

Dx11 kommt nächste Woche  Punkt

Außerdem sind das High-Resolution Package & DX11 optional.


----------



## Alan Asleep (22. Juni 2011)

Patch Notes für 1.9 (DX11 support):



> Hi guys,
> 
> Below are the patch notes for Patch 1.9, this is also the patch that  will enable DX11 Support (available via a separate download). We're  aiming to have this patch live and available to you all next week. As  always we're interested to hear your comments/thoughts on these changes  so please post them below.
> 
> ...


----------



## DHMH (22. Juni 2011)

Patch kommt final am Montag.. Post auf MyCrysis.com auf der Startseite zu lesen


----------



## Alan Asleep (22. Juni 2011)

yup. hehe war ich nur 3 Tage daneben. Anscheinend haben manche schon das TesselationPack und HighresTexturePack runterladen können von der Testsite. Funktioniert aber ohne den DX11 fähigen 1.9 Patch nicht. Also kann man ruhig bis Montag warten.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Juni 2011)

schade, dass das nicht von anfang an dabei war. jetzt hab ich den singleplayer schon lange durchgespielt und im multiplayer brauch ich das nicht zwingend.
da hab ich eh keine zeit auf die grafik zu achten...

aber vielleicht werd ich dann einfach noch mal den singleplayer spielen... mal schauen.


----------



## Alan Asleep (22. Juni 2011)

Mir gehts hauptsaechlich um die Engine und das DX11 codepath jetzt drin ist und die C2 assets auch alle DX11 sind (für modding).

Es ist 3 Monate nach dem Launch, das ist meiner Meinung nach total in Ordnung. Was hätten sie tun sollen? EA hätte niemals zugestimmt ein Game wegen einem noch unfertigen DX11 Codepath der nur der PC-Version nutzt in den Sommer zu verschieben. EA wollte ihre Konsolenversionen so schnell wie möglich raus haben. Halt typisches Publisherproblem. Crytek hätte da vermutlich derbe Strafen zahlen müssen oder bitter für bezahlt das Spiel deswegen zu verschieben. Das wären die mehr verkauften Exemplare nicht wert gewesen. So haben sie die Konsolenvarianten fertig gemacht und dann ohne Druck ihre Vision des Spiels auf PC fertig gemacht.
Was beschweren sich Leute eigentlich so? Versteh ich nicht. Kein DX11 bei Launch war immer klar. Developer wie Valve oder Blizzard haben sowieso kein DX11, The Witcher2 auch nicht. Überhaupt sieht es mit dem DX11 Support neben ein paar Rennspielen sehr mau aus. Und alle hauen auf Crytek rum als hätten sie das goldene PC-Kalb gefoltert, gevierteilt und dann geopfert. Dabei haben sie mit DX9 zum Launch mehr rausgeholt als 95% der anderen Entwickler und sehr optimiert.
Mit diesen beiden Upgrades ist ein ohnehin schon super gut aussehendes Spiel jetzt optisch vermutlich locker an Battlefield3 rangerückt und das einige Monate bevor das rauskommt. Also ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## BMASTER (24. Juni 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Mir gehts hauptsaechlich um die Engine und das DX11 codepath jetzt drin ist und die C2 assets auch alle DX11 sind (für modding).
> 
> Es ist 3 Monate nach dem Launch, das ist meiner Meinung nach total in Ordnung. Was hätten sie tun sollen? EA hätte niemals zugestimmt ein Game wegen einem noch unfertigen DX11 Codepath der nur der PC-Version nutzt in den Sommer zu verschieben. EA wollte ihre Konsolenversionen so schnell wie möglich raus haben. Halt typisches Publisherproblem. Crytek hätte da vermutlich derbe Strafen zahlen müssen oder bitter für bezahlt das Spiel deswegen zu verschieben. Das wären die mehr verkauften Exemplare nicht wert gewesen. So haben sie die Konsolenvarianten fertig gemacht und dann ohne Druck ihre Vision des Spiels auf PC fertig gemacht.
> Was beschweren sich Leute eigentlich so? Versteh ich nicht. Kein DX11 bei Launch war immer klar. Developer wie Valve oder Blizzard haben sowieso kein DX11, The Witcher2 auch nicht. Überhaupt sieht es mit dem DX11 Support neben ein paar Rennspielen sehr mau aus. Und alle hauen auf Crytek rum als hätten sie das goldene PC-Kalb gefoltert, gevierteilt und dann geopfert. Dabei haben sie mit DX9 zum Launch mehr rausgeholt als 95% der anderen Entwickler und sehr optimiert.
> Mit diesen beiden Upgrades ist ein ohnehin schon super gut aussehendes Spiel jetzt optisch vermutlich locker an Battlefield3 rangerückt und das einige Monate bevor das rauskommt. Also ich bin zufrieden.


 
 Da hast du allerdings recht, selbst ICH, obwohl ich eigentlich immer alles aus mehereren Blickwinkeln anschaue und bewerte, habe es nicht so angeschaut. Meistens sind es nicht die Entwickler die solche Probleme verursachen, sondern die geldgierigen Publisher die das Spiel möglichst schnell rausballern möchten.  Ich hoffe dass ich das Spiel mit dx11+high resolution textures+3d noch flüssig, 30fps wären ok, spielen könnte. Auch hoffe ich, dass die grafischen Verbesserungen auch wirklich so gut sind wie Crytek verspricht, sonst wäre ich sehr enttäuscht.  Wir werdens ja am Montag alle sehen was wir nun endlich geboten bekommen, also drücken wir uns gegenseitig die Daumen, dass wir Crysis 2 am Montag immer noch flüssig spielen können.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Juni 2011)

heute habe ich seit langem mal wieder einen cheater gesehen und direkt mal reported  hoffe crytek wird da auch aktiv. zumindest haben sie ja die anti-cheat-emailadresse eingerichtet...
und auch sehr schön war heute ein nazi, der die anderen mit diversen nazi-parolen genervt hat... ich fänd es ganz witzig und notwendig, dass crytek auch dahingehend was unternimmt.


----------



## DBGTKING (25. Juni 2011)

also ich empfimde es nicht so als wow faktor,die Otik sieht nur minimal besser aus,kaum der rede wert finde ich.


----------



## Alan Asleep (25. Juni 2011)

Meinst Du das Texturepack? alle 512x512 Texturen sind jetzt 1024x1024. Vor allem Texturen mit Zeichen und Schrift sind wesentlich schärfer. Aber klar. bis auf höhere Textureauflösung macht das HighresTexturePack numal nix. Und jede PopelTextur mit 2k oder 4k zu machen würde selbst Grakas mit 3GB VRAM zum stottern bringen. 
Der Patch mit allen DX11 Features kommt erst Montag. Oder von was redest Du?


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2011)

Warten wir einfach noch zwei Tage ab. Ich denke C2 wird definitiv was fürs Auge. Ich bin ja sehr auf die Performance gespannt. Richtig interessant wird es aber erst, wenn der Editor freigegeben wird.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Warten wir einfach noch zwei Tage ab. Ich denke C2 wird definitiv was fürs Auge. Ich bin ja sehr auf die Performance gespannt. Richtig interessant wird es aber erst, wenn der Editor freigegeben wird.


Was fürs Auge wird es hoffentlich schon am Montag, aber wie du es schon gesagt hast, richtig interessant wird es erst mit dem Editor  
Was da für Texturpacks auf uns zukommen werden


----------



## DBGTKING (26. Juni 2011)

Ja der Texturpack bringt schon was ordenlich für die Optik.ABer ich habe die DX11 vs DX9 schon gesehen.Naja es kommt mir so vor wie wenn es Crysis 1 wäre,weil ständig in einer bestimmten Umgebung nachgeschärft wird.Darum sage ich euch dx11 ist doch nicht so prickelnd wie ich mir das gedacht habe echt schade.


----------



## Alan Asleep (26. Juni 2011)

Was heisst "nachgeschärft in einer bestimmten Umgebung"? Meinst Du damit LODs? (diverse LevelofDetail Systeme hat jedes Spiel)
Wie hast Du DX11 schon gesehen? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof? Hast Du es irgendwie geschafft den nicht existierenden 1.9 Patch zu installieren und das DX11 Tesselationpack?


----------



## Own3r (26. Juni 2011)

Alan Asleep schrieb:


> Hast Du es irgendwie geschafft den nicht existierenden 1.9 Patch zu installieren und das DX11 Tesselationpack?



Naja, existieren wird der Patch schon  Das solltest du doch wissen


----------



## nassa (26. Juni 2011)

er meint die Vergleichsbilder wo auch Tesselation gezeigt wurde


----------



## DBGTKING (26. Juni 2011)

ja genau ich habe nur die Vergleichsbilder gesehen


----------



## Alan Asleep (26. Juni 2011)

naja die Bilder waren von einer noch nicht offiziellen Testsite. Wer weiss ob das ein oder andere final war oder das beste Beispiel. Oder ist die Site jetzt wieder aktiv? Das eine Bild mit den Aliententakeln war tatsächlich etwas schwer zu erkennen bei 800x480 Auflösung oder was das war. Aber sowas wie Tesselation und die meisten anderen Effekte wirken nur in Bewegung. Particles mit MotionBlur und SoftPenumbra, das neue DOF oder die Echtzeitreflektionen, das kommt in Bewegung schon ganz gut


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

Also wer den Unterschied bei der Backsteinmauer nicht sieht muss wirklich Blind sein 
Jetzt mal im ernst, der Directx 11 Patch wird keine Wunder wirken, aber es wird (denke ich) mindestens an die grafische Qualität von Crysis 1 rankommen


----------



## DBGTKING (26. Juni 2011)

hier sind die bilder die ich gefunden habe dazu.
Von Crysis 2 dx 9 vs dx 11


Crysis 2: DX11 vs DX9


----------



## Chris_1982 (26. Juni 2011)

Hier kann man die und ein paar weitere Bilder auch in größer bewundern: Crysis 2 - »Der DirectX 11-Patch ist unser Geschenk an die High-End-Community« - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Alan Asleep (26. Juni 2011)

Oh mann! Das sind immer noch "nur" Bilder wo jemand das HighRes TexturePack gehackt hat so dass er es auch ohne den 1.9 Patch installiert kriegt.
Das ist kein DX11! das sind nur Texturen in 2x Auflösung als sonst. Das Gamestar so was irreführendes postet. Mann, mann, mann.


----------



## Chris_1982 (26. Juni 2011)

Achso..das wusste ich leider nicht aber eigentlich sind die Wertungen und Tests sowie das meist gezeigte dort immer sehr unterhaltsam..

die meiste Zeit die ich auf PC Spieletestseiten verbracht hatte war eigentlich nur GS..kann auch nicht verstehen wiso sie da jetzt so irreführende Bilder posten.


----------



## Antonio (27. Juni 2011)

Und ab wann ist der Patch drausen Ich hab eben ma Gestartet nix passiert


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Achso..das wusste ich leider nicht aber eigentlich sind die Wertungen und Tests sowie das meist gezeigte dort immer sehr unterhaltsam..
> 
> die meiste Zeit die ich auf PC Spieletestseiten verbracht hatte war eigentlich nur GS..kann auch nicht verstehen wiso sie da jetzt so irreführende Bilder posten.


 
Kannst mal bei 4Players gucken, die haben immer sher kritische Tests.


----------



## Chris_1982 (27. Juni 2011)

Danke dann werde ich ab jetzt auch immer mit auf die Seite schauen.

lg


----------



## XeonB (27. Juni 2011)

Was kann ich den mit meinem sys erwarten hd 6950 2gb @ stock und 965 Be? Meine 2gb sind om Moment auch gut ausgelastet - komme erst morgen zum patchen deshalb bitte schon ein paar infos - kann ich alles aufdrehen oder muss ich mit Patch und allem runterdrehen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

So eine kacke hab den Patch jetzt drauf und wenn du alles voll aufreißt sacken bei mir meine FPS teilweise unter die 25 FPS und das mit meiner GTX580.


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So eine kacke hab den Patch jetzt drauf und wenn du alles voll aufreißt sacken bei mir meine FPS teilweise unter die 25 FPS und das mit meiner GTX580.


 


Epic Atom Rofl!!!!

Warum wusste ich es, warum nur?!?!?

Kaum ist der Patch draußen wird gleich gemeckert das die Karten versagen, was soll der Scheiß?!?!?!?!?!?

Erst rummeckern das die Karten idlen und jetzt, wo sie verdammt viel Zeit und Geld investiert haben für uns PCler geht das Gemecker von vorne los?!?!?

Keine Lust auf Punkte, also spare ich mir die Beschimpfung die mir auf der Zunge liegt! Sowas undankbares, meine Fresse


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist das Crysis immer noch besser aussieht als Crysis2 trotz der Erweiterung um DirektX11 aber Crysis viel besser läuft! Also liegts mal wieder an den Programmieren und über die Unfähigkeit solcher Leute darf man sich doch noch auf regen!


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das Crysis 2 nach den drei Patchs/Updates die jetzt kamen schlechter aussieht als Crysis 1.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juni 2011)

Epic Fail, 6 GB RAM übergelaufen!


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Juni 2011)

Ich arbeite mich so langsam in Crysis 2 ein und schon bin ich fest genagelt.
Als die beiden Hubis das Alienschiff abknallen und ich das untersuchen soll
komme ich an die Oberfläche und erschieße den Alien. Nach der Gewebeentnahme
soll ich "H" drücken für den Anzug, aber es reagiert nicht mehr.
Keine Taste, ich kann nicht mal mehr laufen..... Warum?


----------



## BMASTER (27. Juni 2011)

Ich schmeiss mich weg xD 
Solche spacken, schon mein Freund mid einem 590GTX SLI gespann meckert rum "Vorhin hatte ich noch +200fps, jetzt nur noch knappe 40!" ATOMROFL sag ich da nur. Mit meinem 480GTX SLI gespann, habe ich durchschnittliche 65FPS, alles läuft auf max einstellungen auf Full HD und meine Grafikkartenspeicher ist voll, mir reicht das durchaus. Nächste oder übernächste woche bekomme ich noch meinen 3d monitor, dann zock ich es noch in 3d, zwar nur mit knappen 30fps, aber es reicht.
@D!str(+)yer
6gb ram übergelaufen, welche geschwindigkeit hast du denn, 1066? oder waren sonst noch zuviel programme offen? könnte auch helfen bei windows den transparenzmodus auszuschalten und über die systemsteuerung alle stromsparmassnahmen auszuschalten.

Grafisch ist es nun wirklich nicht viel besser als Crysis 1, aber es läuft wesentlich besser, dazu kommt noch, ein Dschungelsetting sieht generell immer schöner aus! Bei Crysis 1 habe ich durchschnittlich 50fps bei max einstellungen, wenn ich allerdings über die nvidia systemsteuerung alles noch hochdrehe, fallen die fps im DURCHSCHNITT auf 17fps. Crysis 2 kannst du einfach nichts verändern über die systemsteuerung, leider.

Hier vergleichsbilder von Crysis 1 normales max und nvidia max und Crysis 2 dx11 max und dx9 max vor dem patch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Epic Fail, 6 GB RAM übergelaufen!


 
*Recommended: *
o 64-bit Operating System
o Fast HDD or even SSD
o Quad Core CPU
o 8GB of RAM
o DX11 compatible graphic card with 1.5GB Video Memory" 						

Das sind die anforderungen für die high Res texturen!


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

Ob meine 275 SSC 1792MB da einknickt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

Nö da die kein DirektX11 unterstützen bringt es dir eh nix.


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

Aber das Texturpack sollte doch laufen.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Juni 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö da die kein DirektX11 unterstützen bringt es dir eh nix.



Fail  
Meine Phantom macht da auch schlapp weiß nicht ob ich Mir das holen soll ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

also wenn man die Grafikeinstellungen von Ultra auf Extrem zurück nimmt verdoppeln sich die FPS und so viel schlechter sieht das auch nicht aus, keine Unterschiede wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juni 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> *Recommended: *
> o 64-bit Operating System
> o Fast HDD or even SSD
> o Quad Core CPU
> ...



Dann sollte ich das zweite Kit vielleicht mal dazu stecken 
Liegt schließlich schon eine weile hier^^


----------



## BMASTER (28. Juni 2011)

@hulkhardy1

anfangs war ich sehr enttäuscht über die optik die mir geboten wurde, doch in einigen MP-Maps und ca. ab der Hälfte von SP, also von da an wo es eher dunkel wird und mehr gegen aliens gefightet wird, dort sieht man sehr viel von den dx11 fähigkeiten und auch die high res texturen bekommt man eher mal zu Gesicht. Überhaupt frage ich mich, ob Crytek erst ab mitte des Spiels alles richtig implementiert hat. Aber es sieht ziemlich gut aus, könnte zwar für die Leistungseinbussen noch ein ganzes stück besser sein, aber es sieht sehr gut aus. Aber Battlefield 3 sieht in den Videos und Bildern besser aus, ist zwar noch nicht erschienen, macht aber einen besseren optischen Eindruck


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Juni 2011)

joa, meine GTX570 kommt mit allen extras und einstellungen auf ultra auch nicht so 100% klar, für den multiplayer ist daher alles auf ultra, aber kein dx11 und keine highres-texturen. den singleplayer werde ich mir dann demnächst mal mit den ganzen späßen anschauen. im multiplayer hat man eh keine zeit die grafik zu bewundern


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juni 2011)

Empfohlen werden also 8 GB RAM. 
Bisher kam ich mit meinen 4 GB eigentlich blenden zurecht. Fraglich ob sich das extra für C2 lohnt hier noch weitere 2 Riegel zu verbauen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (28. Juni 2011)

Zieht euch das mal rein:

MyCrysis • View topic - Crytek, r u kidding? Another insult? DX11 patch FAILS list:

Spiegelt so ziemlich auch meine Meinung wieder: Der Patch ist Datenmüll. Der einzig wirklich merkbare Unterschied ist, dass Crysis 2 jetzt nurnoch mit halbierten FPS läuft. Wie hier einige von "hammergeil" usw sprechen können, will mir nicht in den Kopf. Ist wohl tatsächlich ein Placebo weil da DX11 dransteht. Irgendwie muss man sich ja einreden, dass das Tripple-SLI Gespann kein rausgeworfenes Geld war.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juni 2011)

Optisch sieht es jetzt definitiv besser aus.
Ich hätte nur erst einmal den HighRes-Texture-Pack weg lassen sollen, um die Unterschiede zwischen DX9 und 11 separat zu sehen. Hier wäre der Unterscheid allein vielleicht nicht so groß.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (28. Juni 2011)

Das tolle sind ja die zahlreichen neuen Bugs (oder Features?): Viele merken gar nicht, dass Crysis 2 bei ihnen nurnoch mit 30(24 bei TVs) Hz in 1080p läuft. Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der DX9 Renderer ordentlich downgegradet wurde (absichtlich oder nicht?), damit man sieht wie "toll" die neue Grafik ist...


----------



## Own3r (28. Juni 2011)

Ich denke das 4GB RAM ausreichen werden, aber man weiß ja nie wie die Speichervewaltung ist. Bei C1 ist der Speicher bei mir auch nach einer Zeit vollgelaufen.


----------



## jensi251 (28. Juni 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Das tolle sind ja die zahlreichen neuen Bugs (oder Features?):  Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der DX9 Renderer ordentlich downgegradet wurde (absichtlich oder nicht?), damit man sieht wie "toll" die neue Grafik ist...


 Wurde die grafik davon wirklich verschlechtert?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (28. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Wurde die grafik davon wirklich verschlechtert?



Ja. Einige Grafikeffekte die vorher auch problemlos mit DX9 liefen, sind jetzt nur noch in DX11 vorhanden. Darüberhinaus berichten User, dass das LOD und die Weitsicht runtergeschraubt wurden. Das keine anisotropische Filterung mehr vorhanden ist, ist aber scheinbar nur ein Bug. Ziemlich lächerliche Sache wie ich finde.


----------



## McClaine (28. Juni 2011)

MyCrysis • View topic - Crytek, r u kidding? Another insult? DX11 patch FAILS list:

Geiler Link. Habs noch nicht getestet und will es auch nicht mehr  testen. Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe, habe ich von Crysis 2 und auch  wieder von solchen "Hypern" wie Alan (sorry, aber als ich das gerade las musste ich schmunzeln: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-sammelthread-crysis-2-a-140.html#post2691539 denn es war keine Beta sondern im Endeffekt der Release, lol) die Nase gestrichen voll.
Nichts anderes wieder als Hype, leere Versprechungen bzw Lügen. Der,  verzeiht mir, scheiss Konsolen Port macht "uns" doch alles kaputt.  Solche Zeiten wie PC Exclusiv Titel, sauberer Support ist doch schon  längst vorbei.
An allem, wirklich allem sind die Raubkopierer schuld, aber keines falls die Habgier und Unverfrorenheit der Puplisher... Der Kunde war König, jetzt es er nur noch eine dumme Kuh zum melken...

Traurig aber wahr das ganze. Klar gibt es welche die den Patch und Hi  Res Pack gut finden, mir persönlich ist aber ein Performanceeinbruch von  50% für die "etwas" bessere Grafik, nicht wert. Funktionen wurden  beschnitten oder entfernt, tolle Wurst. Und selbst heute, 4 Monate (!?)  nach Release immer noch nicht das versprochene Ziel erreicht... toll  Crytek.
Würde gern mal das Pack ausprobieren, Tessalation sehen, hab sogar schon  alles am Rechner geladen, aber ganz ehrlich keine Lust darauf... Nennt  es Nörglerei, Faulheit oder Dummheit, mir egal, aber auf das Spielchen  lasse ich mich persönlich nicht mehr ein. Ist mir den Ärger nicht mehr  wert. Einzig allein der Sound und paar Stellen im Game mit tollen  grafischen Effekten konnten mich " damals " beim Zocken dieses Games  erreichen, der Rest war: WTF!? Wo ist bitte Crysis 2 !?!?! Also von  einer Skala von 10 war das WTF ca ne 7, das "Aha" ne 3.
In nem Jahr oder ende diesen Jahres, wenns paar gute Mods geben sollte  und mir mal stink langweilig ist, (aber auch die Bugs und Grafik  anständig gefixxt ist) hau ich das Spiel vielleicht mal wieder auf die  Platte. In der Zwischenzeit lese ich hier weiter euere geistreichen  Kommentare 

Wenn das jemand anders sieht, sei´s ihm gegönnt, ist halt meine Meinung...


Edit:
An article by Tiago Sousa, Principle R&D Graphics Engineer:
"With Crysis 2 being our first multi-platform game, our main focus was to ensure a successful delivery on all supported platforms. Unfortunately, such constraint didn’t allow us to concentrate on DirectX 11 with the level of commitment that is to be expected from a Crytek release. This is the reason why it was decided to give the R&D team sufficient time and effort after the release of Crysis 2. The “DX11 Ultra Upgrade” is the result of this work: it is a free visual upgrade add-on introducing DirectX 11 support, as well as a wealth of graphical improvements and performance optimizations for both DX11 and DX9 API’s." 
http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=33032&start=10

Schön, kein Dx10 
"our main focus was to ensure a successful delivery on all supported platforms" ja, aber gewaltig...
Einfach schön sowas zu lesen, tut dem PC Gamer Herzen gar nicht weh...

Nach dem Leak von Crytek:
_"Crysis 2 is still in development and promises to be the ultimate  action blockbuster as the series' signature Nanosuit lets you be the  weapon as you defend NYC from an alien invasion. Piracy continues to  damage the PC packaged goods market and the PC development community._"
Zum ersten Satz: lol
Zum zweiten: Ist leider die Wahrheit aber genauso auch nur ein Teil davon. Vieles machen sich die Puplisher mMn selber kaputt durch schlechte Qualität etc pp. Den Rest verschulden aber die Raubkopierer :/


----------



## thysol (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin enttaeuscht von dem Patch. Es sieht zwar merklich besser aus, kann im meinen Augen aber immer noch nicht mit Crysis 1 mithalten. Und dann hat mann jetzt in Crysis 2 weniger FPS als in Crysis bei schlechterer Grafik.


----------



## McClaine (29. Juni 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Also ich bin enttaeuscht von dem Patch. Es sieht zwar merklich besser aus, kann im meinen Augen aber immer noch nicht mit Crysis 1 mithalten. Und dann hat mann jetzt in Crysis 2 weniger FPS als in Crysis bei schlechterer Grafik.


 
Nice, hört sich doch toll an...
Echt schade um das tolle Game, was EA hier abzieht ist doch nur noch ne Farce. Crytek selber gebe ich nicht mal die Schuld. Die haben echt ein solides Game gemacht, was aber meinen Erwartungen (und von vielen anderen) nicht gerecht wurde. Crytek wurde auch nur gedrängt. Konsolenports, frühzeitige und unfertige Veröffentlichung waren das Ergebnis. 
Und das Nachgepatche ist zwar nett gemeint, aber als Beispiel: nen Ford Fiesta kann ich durch nachträgliches Nachbauen von BMW Teilen nicht zu nem BMW machen...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Juni 2011)

grade mal wieder eine nette runde gespielt ^^ sorry fürs angeben, aber so runden machen echt laune... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-5R2Vezac


----------



## KornDonat (29. Juni 2011)

Der Map Editor ist nun auch verfügbar  

MyCrysis - The Crysis 2 Editor is available now!


----------



## McClaine (29. Juni 2011)

vielleicht kommt ja was gescheites, obwohl ich den MP eh nur 2 Maps gespielt habe (cheater ohne Ende nach Release)


----------



## BMASTER (29. Juni 2011)

na toll, ich kann den editor nicht starten, schmiert mir währenddessen ab -.-
irgendjemand eine idee?


----------



## THB (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Crysis 2 "Absturz bei Mission Totalausfall"*



xN1c0 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hab ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll von dem Spiel...
> 
> Jedes mal wenn ich bei der Mission Totalausfall an dem Flugzeug häng und dieses Taktikbesprechung-whatever
> Video kommt schliesst sich das Spiel und die Nachricht "Crysis2 funktioniert nicht mehr.. usw" erscheint.
> ...


 
Jemand eine Idee worans Liegen kann? Selbiges Problem passiert mir auch.
Nachdem ich den Jump ins Flugzeug geschafft habe und die Besprechung im Anschluss zur neuen Mission 
beginnt, stürzt das Spiel ab.


----------



## ngo (30. Juni 2011)

So viel gehate hier.

Ich habe das Spiel erst vor zwei Tagen installiert, also direkt mit DX11, High-Res Texturen etc. und das Spiel läuft bei mir fehlerfrei und sieht sehr gut aus. Kleine Bugs hier und da. Aber wer jeden Furz als Beeinträchtigung des Spielerlebnisses betrachtet, der kann auch nichts positives schreiben.


----------



## BMASTER (30. Juni 2011)

Hast du bei der deinstallation auch den Ordner unter Benutzer/Benutzername/gespeicherte Spiele von Crysis 2 gelöscht? Hatte auch schon solchen bug, habs neuinstalliert und mit den savegames des genannten ordners wieder gespielt, bug blieb. Also nochmal neuinstalliert, aber vorher diesen Ordner löschen, die Savegames sind zwar futsch, aber der Fehler dürfte nicht mehr auftreten.

btw. weiss jemand wie man den editor zum laufen bringt? Kann ihn nicht starten


----------



## Dr. Kucho (30. Juni 2011)

ngo schrieb:


> So viel gehate hier.
> 
> Ich habe das Spiel erst vor zwei Tagen installiert, also direkt mit DX11, High-Res Texturen etc. und das Spiel läuft bei mir fehlerfrei und sieht sehr gut aus. Kleine Bugs hier und da. Aber wer jeden Furz als Beeinträchtigung des Spielerlebnisses betrachtet, der kann auch nichts positives schreiben.



Dann kannst du ja eigentlich gar nicht richtig mitreden... 

Fakt ist, dass Crysis 2 auch vor dem 1.9 Patch hervorragend aussah. Die Änderungen die vorgenommen wurden muss man wirklich mit der Lupe suchen, bei aktivem Spielverhalten fallen sie schonmal überhaupt nicht auf. Die HiRes Texturen unterscheiden sich kaum von denen, die wir von Version 1.8 kennen. Unzählige Texturen wurden überhaupt nicht ausgetauscht. Fakt ist aber auch, dass Crysis 2 für viele seit 1.9 nicht mehr in einem erträglichen Rahmen spielbar ist, da der Patch unzählige neue Bugs und Probleme mitgebracht hat. Ausserdem ist für viele das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis dieses Grafikupdates nicht akzeptabel: Die Änderungen sind marginal, lassen aber die Frames per Second krass absinken. Nüchtern betrachtet ist der Patch eine Enttäuschung und qualitativ ist er unter aller Kanone. Vielen reicht es aber vollkommen aus, dass jetzt DX11 unterstützt wird. Alles andere blenden diese Leute komplett aus. DX11... ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören...


*Nachtrag:*

Hier ist ein Review des Grafikupdates. Zeigt überdeutlich wie lachhaft dieser Patch ist. Wenn man bedenkt, dass deswegen bei vielen das Spiel überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert...


----------



## McClaine (30. Juni 2011)

ngo schrieb:


> So viel gehate hier.
> 
> Ich habe das Spiel erst vor zwei Tagen installiert, also direkt mit DX11, High-Res Texturen etc. und das Spiel läuft bei mir fehlerfrei und sieht sehr gut aus. Kleine Bugs hier und da. Aber wer jeden Furz als Beeinträchtigung des Spielerlebnisses betrachtet, der kann auch nichts positives schreiben.



Lol, alles klar. Spielst das Game 2 Tage und behauptest es sei alles Gehate und "Fürze"? Du hast doch keinen Plan. Les dir mal die ca 400 von 467 Seiten durch, dann fällts dir vielleicht auf was und warum das Problem ist.

Schönes Review, das Fail triffts sehr genau 

​ "Crytek made statements  that Crysis 2 would have full DX11 support when it shipped.  (Conveniently now, that video has been removed from YouTube.)  The  company even delayed the game for "more time to polish."  People that believed the "full DX11 support" pre-ordered the game got a  DX9 game instead without any explanation. Then there was the Day 1  patch to remove "_press start to begin_," auto aim, and other  useless console features. Then came the kick in the nuts from Crytek  when the CEO proclaimed to the world that these patches were "a gift"  coming months later.  In the end, what many of us ended up with was  hours of our valuable time wasted trying to install broken / rushed  patches.
And many of us spent $60 on a game that was no where near worth  the considerable cost.  Yes, it is prettier now, but the gameplay and  surrounding world is just not on par with what was pitched by Crytek or  expected by PC gamers.

  I guess by now we should just accept that this is par for the course  with Crytek but you have to admit that something is seriously wrong when  customer's lives are so much easier when they simply don't buy your  games and don't accept your "gifts."


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Juni 2011)

ich bin zwar auch irgendwo enttäuscht gewesen, weil ich einfach den überhammer in sachen grafik erwartet hatte, aber eigentlich sieht das game doch ganz ok aus, wenn man spielt und nicht rumläuft und nur auf die grafik achtet. und grade im multiplayer hat man eh keine zeit auf die grafik zu achten bzw. rennt mit nanovision rum 
klar, crysis1 sieht teilweise etwas besser aus, aber auch crysis2 hat seine stärken und sieht gar nicht soooo schlecht aus. das texturepack von rygel dürfte es allerdings deutlich aufwerten ^^
außerdem spielt es sich im multiplayer echt gut. kaum bugs, das gameplay läuft flott, die anzugmodi sind gut integriert und auch die maps sind abwechslungsreich und teilweise echt cool gestaltet. und bevor es jetzt jemand anführt: es gibt so gut wie keine cheater mehr!

aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass meine frames durch den patch ebenfalls extrem in den keller gesackt sind, ohne dass sich die grafik auf den ersten blick stark verbessert hätte. ich nutze daher weiterhin dx9 und die alten texturen -.-

dass es kacke ist das spiel mit dx11 zu bewerben und dann nicht zu liefern und den patch später als geschenk darzustellen, ist schon klar...  andererseits hatten sie irgendwann im vorfeld auch schon gesagt, dass es zu release kein dx11 geben wird und den patch hätten sie auch nicht produzieren müssen; die leute hatten zu patch-release ja schließlich schon gezahlt.

fazit: mir macht das spiel v.a. im multiplayer spaß, auch wenn ich etwas anderes erwartet hatte. man sollte nicht fordern, dass alle erwartungen, die man persönlich an ein spiel stellt, erfüllt werden... die entwickler produzieren ein stück software und es steht dann jedem frei, ob und wann es gekauft wird.


----------



## McClaine (30. Juni 2011)

Die haben im Vorfeld nur mit "Über-Grafik" plus DX11 geworben aber dann verworfen, weil se ja im März alle Plattformen beliefert haben. Ausserdem hieß es kurz vor Release, dank der "Open Beta" und einiger User, die ja kein DX11 vorgefunden haben aber das Spiel anscheinend doch schon komplett fertig war, das es "anscheinend" doch DX9 ist...
Ansonsten hast du ganz klar recht. Bin sicherlich kein Hater-Kiddie, sicher ist das Game gut. Aber es verdient einfach den Namen "Crysis 2" nicht. 

Ich habe keinen Bezug zu Teil 1 finden können ausser den Anzug und "eine Alien Invasions Story". Allgemein ist die Story irgendwie Kacke, der Spielablauf unlogisch und zu linear. Warum haben die Physik und Open World verworfen, warum!? Es langweilte, war nicht mehr von Gameplay als ein 0815 Shooter... Anfangs sind die Taktiken und einige andere Dinge recht interessant, später aber langweilt das doch auch. Gegen ende des Games hin, rushte ich sowie so nur noch mithilfe der Anzug Power... An Games wie Far Cry, Crysis bewunderte ich immder diese open World.

Über die Grafik will ich gar nichts mehr sagen, gefällt mir auch für DX9 ganz gut, aber diese matsch Texturen trüben wirklich die ganze optik. Dann kommt noch diese sch*** Bewegungsunschärfe, grelles Reflektionslicht und schlechte Hintergründe (Wolkenkratzer) hinzu, sodass ich persönlich nicht sehr viele "Aha" Effekte im Game hatte. Crysis hingegen war voll davon. Da überzeugte mich auch die Story um einiges mehr, die Aliens waren einfach der Hammer.

Und wo stehen wir heute?
Zig Patches und 4 Monate später haben die Entwickler es geschafft, dass
- wir ein DX11 "Geschenk" bekommen nach dem wir Monate lang hingehalten wurden
- doppelte Größe der Texturen, die aber im großen und ganzen immer noch "miserabel" aussehen
- diverse Grafikupdates + ein minderwertiges Grafikmenü
- nach dem 1.9 Patch nicht recht viel besser ausieht aber dafür schlechter läuft
- die Cheater, die einem Monatelang das Spiel versaut haben anscheinend endlich entfernt wurden
- etc usw pp... gibt noch zig Dinge, die aber schon so oft gepostet wurden

Und bei mir persönlich haben sie es geschafft das ich von nun an kein Spiel mehr am Releasetag kaufen werde. Das Vertrauen ist hier definitiv am Ende, verarschen kann ich mich selber


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Juni 2011)

du hast recht, dass es als nachfolger nicht besonders gut abschneidet und dass man - hat man dem hype und den versprechungen glauben geschenkt - enttäuscht wurde, aber wenn man es als alleinstehendes spiel betrachtet, so wie es jetzt ist, ist es echt nicht so schlecht. es ist zwar auch nicht 'sehr gut' und hat sicherlich einige schwachstellen (texturen, story, gegner, linearität, zu lange zeit cheater im multiplayer), aber es macht doch spaß. v.a. der multiplayer hat mich überzeugt. der läuft nämlich bis auf wenige ausnahmen (aufhängen der server in der lobby, oder der überaus nervige ltag) wirklich rund.

was sie sich storytechnisch mit dem anzug haben einfallen lassen, finde ich übrigens ziemlich cool. 
insg. also ein gutes spiel, von dem man sich als 'fan' des ersten teils allerdings viel mehr erhofft hatte.

eigentlich sollte man nie direkt zu release kaufen... andererseits wäre es schön, wenn man es könnte


----------



## chriss-heinz (1. Juli 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie man die anti-aliasing einstellungen bei direct x11 ändern kann. Meine Einstellungen vom NV Inspector greifen nicht mehr unter direct x11. Und das AA in Crysis lässt ja das ganze Bild unscharf werden.


----------



## McClaine (1. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> du hast recht, dass es als nachfolger nicht besonders gut abschneidet und dass man - hat man dem hype und den versprechungen glauben geschenkt - enttäuscht wurde, aber wenn man es als alleinstehendes spiel betrachtet, so wie es jetzt ist, ist es echt nicht so schlecht. es ist zwar auch nicht 'sehr gut' und hat sicherlich einige schwachstellen (texturen, story, gegner, linearität, zu lange zeit cheater im multiplayer), aber es macht doch spaß. v.a. der multiplayer hat mich überzeugt. der läuft nämlich bis auf wenige ausnahmen (aufhängen der server in der lobby, oder der überaus nervige ltag) wirklich rund.
> 
> was sie sich storytechnisch mit dem anzug haben einfallen lassen, finde ich übrigens ziemlich cool.
> insg. also ein gutes spiel, von dem man sich als 'fan' des ersten teils allerdings viel mehr erhofft hatte.
> ...



So is es 
Vielleicht wage ich mich doch noch mal an den MP und gib dem Spiel ne Chance. Aber SP- nein Danke.


----------



## stolle80 (2. Juli 2011)

chriss-heinz schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie man die anti-aliasing einstellungen bei direct x11 ändern kann. Meine Einstellungen vom NV Inspector greifen nicht mehr unter direct x11. Und das AA in Crysis lässt ja das ganze Bild unscharf werden.


 
Dann spiel doch *solange* ohna AA.
Postprozessing auf Ultra/DX11 hat nur mangelhaftes Dof, das ist viel schlimmer!


----------



## sethdiabolos (2. Juli 2011)

Für viele Flamer hier mal ein Direktvergleich von DX 9 Ultra gegen DX 11 Ultra plus HD-Texturen und Tesselation.
*
Ohne DX 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit DX 11 und HD-Texturen und Tesselation.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2011)

Wow das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Muß mir das Game die Tage auch mal wieder draufmachen. Allerdings werde ich DirectX11 mit meiner Karte wohl nur mit Abstrichen spielen können.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2011)

Also solche 4x4 Pixel Wände habe ich im ganzen Spiel nie gesehen, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass man es sowieso nicht merkt wenn man nicht darauf achtet.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Juli 2011)

Am Ende von "Herz der Finsternis" soll ich zum rettenden Hubi laufen.
Wie komm ich da hin? Der Weg ist klar, aber 30m vor dem Hubi erfaßt mich die Flut.
Schnell rennen, schon versucht. Komme nicht hin.


----------



## nyso (2. Juli 2011)

Ist schon paar Tage her bei mir, aber musst du es nicht einfach laufen lassen? Die Flut gehört doch dazu, und spuckt dich an einer anderen Stelle wieder aus, oder?


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habs laufen lassen ja da gehts weiter. Da muß man drauf kommen, danke.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juli 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habs laufen lassen ja da gehts weiter. Da muß man drauf kommen, danke.



Da muss man auf garnichts kommen. Wenn das nicht so gewollt wäre, wärst du ja tot und das Spiel würde nicht weiter laufen.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, als ich nicht in den Hubi kam und von den Fluten erwischt wurde
gleich das Spiel abzubrechen. Ich nahn an, dass ich in den Hubi muß, na ja nun geht es weiter.


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich halte von OC sowiso nichts mehr..und ich habs mit meinem system auch noch nicht ausprobiert.

Bei mir lief das Spiel gut mit dem Patch und DX11 Update sowie dem High Resotution Pack..

Aber nachdem ich so Probleme hatte und damit nicht alleine bin..werde ich erstmal abwarten ob das mit einem neuen Nvidia Treiber..

behoben wird. Ansonsten werde ich C2 erst gar nicht installieren und lieber spiele spielen die ich noch in erinnerung habe die funktionierten.

Bzw ist bei meiner Grafikkarte Assassins Creed Brotherhood dabei.

lg


----------



## hempsmoker (2. Juli 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, als ich nicht in den Hubi kam und von den Fluten erwischt wurde
> gleich das Spiel abzubrechen. Ich nahn an, dass ich in den Hubi muß, na ja nun geht es weiter.


 

Made my day!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (2. Juli 2011)

Nur mal so nebenbei: 
Ich hab aus Zufall mal auf die Motorhaube eines Autos geschossen und dabei löste der Airbag aus. Fand ich irgenwie lustig, dass sowas funktioniert da man sonst kaum was kaputt schießen kann.


----------



## nyso (2. Juli 2011)

Du würdest dich wundern was alles geht. 99% der Spieler fällt es nicht auf, weil es eben seeeehr viel zu dezent eingesetzt wurde.

Aber z.B. ein durch eine Explosion zurückgeschleuderter Heavy drückt Container etc realistisch ein. Die Cryengine 3 hat eine unglaublich gute Zerstörung, leider wird sie so gut wie nicht genutzt


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Du würdest dich wundern was alles geht. 99% der Spieler fällt es nicht auf, weil es eben seeeehr viel zu dezent eingesetzt wurde.
> 
> Aber z.B. ein durch eine Explosion zurückgeschleuderter Heavy drückt Container etc realistisch ein. Die Cryengine 3 hat eine unglaublich gute Zerstörung, leider wird sie so gut wie nicht genutzt


 
Leider hast du Recht. Aber das ist nunmal der Preis, wenn man ein Crossplattform Spiel entwickelt. Wie sieht es bei euch mit der neuen Grafik aus? Auf Ultra kann ich nicht spielen, da ich sonst 'ne Diashow habe. Gibt es wenigstens einen kleinen Schub durch DX11?


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juli 2011)

Gerade mal getestet:
mit "ultra" liegen die FPS um die 40. Bei "sehr hoch" um die 60.
GPU bei 900/2000 Temps um die 50°C


----------



## stolle80 (3. Juli 2011)

Welche Auflösung ? Die avg. Fps sind doch immer anders je nach Level. Die min. Fps gehen dann bestimmt in den Keller , auf ultra.
Flackern die Zäune & Bäume bei euch auch so stark? Auf weite Ferne Flimmern?


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2011)

Boah, bin grad dabei die restlichen Sachen zu suchen, Mails etc. Dachte ich mir, machte auf Schwer, geht schneller. Boah ist das da langweilig
Echt nur Post Human macht Spaß, der Rest ist für die Tonne, selbst auf schwer schläft man ein


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. Juli 2011)

So hab mir wegen dem Txtur und DX 11 Patch auch mal Crysis 2 gekauft und ... was tzr Hölle ist das für ein Multiplayer? Ich hab ja schon mitbekommen das der nicht so toll ist aber das der komplett unbrauchbar ist hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. Die Maps sehen zwar schön aus ... sind aber teils zu dunkel, zu verwinkelt und einfach unspielbar. Besonders wenn ich jetzt anfange auf Level 1 und dann gegen ein Team spiele das nur Level 30 und höher ist habe ich ja garkeine chance. Ich sterbe ja ohne auch nur einen Schuss oder Treffer gehört zu haben. Crysis Wars war so genial und jetzt so ein Mist abgeliefert? Echt schade drum. Naja dann werd ich mich mal durch den MP quälen. Der ist bis jetzt auch mehr langweilig als sonst was. Danke Konsole


----------



## Own3r (3. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr nach dem 1.9 Patch auch das Problem, dass sich ein Speicherstand nicht mehr laden lässt? Im mycrysis.com Forum haben sehr viele das Problem.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Juli 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung ? Die avg. Fps sind doch immer anders je nach Level. Die min. Fps gehen dann bestimmt in den Keller , auf ultra.
> Flackern die Zäune & Bäume bei euch auch so stark? Auf weite Ferne Flimmern?



Flimmern kann ich nicht feststellen. Eigentlich ohne Fehler das Bild.
Mit "sehr hoch" und DX11 und 1920x1080 sehen die FPS so aus: (links)
Mit "ultra" (rechts)

Habe den Patch gestern rein gemacht und kann auch alte Spielstände laden.


----------



## stolle80 (3. Juli 2011)

Welche Nvidia Treiber hastdu drauf? hab den 275.33.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (3. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Boah, bin grad dabei die restlichen Sachen zu suchen, Mails etc. Dachte ich mir, machte auf Schwer, geht schneller. Boah ist das da langweilig
> Echt nur Post Human macht Spaß, der Rest ist für die Tonne, selbst auf schwer schläft man ein


 
Den ganzen Sammelscheiß versuche ich auf Normal zu finden. Trotzdem sterbe ich oft, da ich versuche die Cell Typen mit Objekten und Autos zu töten. Mich ärgert es einwenig, dass ich Halbautomatik nicht mit dem Gaussaufsatz nutzen kann. Deshalb nutze ich nie das Sturmvisier.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juli 2011)

Hab C2 heute mal wieder ausgepackt und die ganzen Packs drauf gemacht. Läuft bei 45 fps immer noch recht flüssig, manchmal fps drops auf 30-35 fps aber das geht schon^^
Nur die Speicherauslastung hat mich etwas geschockt, ganze 2 GB für die Graka werden gebraucht  Wie gut dass ich ne Karte mit 3GB hab xD

als beweis hier mal ein screen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Welche Nvidia Treiber hastdu drauf? hab den 275.33.



Ja, der ist bei mir auch drauf.


----------



## KornDonat (4. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe nur noch 20-30Fps manchmal auch kurz 40Fps.Was mich allerdings wundert ist, das meine Gtx460 nur zu 60% ausgelastet wird ich denke wäre die Gpu Auslastung auf 100% würde ich auch durchschnittlich spielbare 30Fps haben oder auch mehr.Kann es sein das mein Cpu zu schwach ist ? Habe nen AMD PII x4 955 BE@Stock, eigentliche sollte der doch noch reichen oder nicht ?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2011)

Werde heute abend mal die CPU auf "Stock" nehmen. Mal sehen was da raus kommt.


----------



## Chris_1982 (4. Juli 2011)

Das ganze übertakte bringt sowiso nur ganz minimale besserungen das habe ich selber gesehen.

Wenn das Spiel schon flüssig läuft und man zusätzlich noch übertaktet sieht man so gut wie keinen Unterschied.

Das war bei bfbc2 schon so, hatte das mit einem i7950 auf 3,8 GHZ was nichteinmal stabil war.

Die Leute die das wirklich können können von mir aus alle drei Tage ihre Hardware wechseln..die ganzen Computershops freuen sich ja dann nur..

Ich kann aus erfahrung sprechen weil ich seit ca 5 Jahren genau so bin..ich hab damals auch eine High End Wakü für 600 Euro gehabt,

und das teuerste High End Board doch im Endeffect hat es so gut wie nichts gebracht..denn die 2 Frames mehr die ich da habe,

von daher wer brauch denn so eine Teure Anschaffung es gibt momentan so schöne CPU Luftkühler und Grafikkarten..

ich werde meine Meinung auch nie mehr ändern..und wenn iregntwann die Spiele 8 Kerne wirklich unterstützen der wird dann auch nicht übertaktet.

lg


----------



## McClaine (4. Juli 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also ich habe nur noch 20-30Fps manchmal auch kurz 40Fps.Was mich allerdings wundert ist, das meine Gtx460 nur zu 60% ausgelastet wird ich denke wäre die Gpu Auslastung auf 100% würde ich auch durchschnittlich spielbare 30Fps haben oder auch mehr.Kann es sein das mein Cpu zu schwach ist ? Habe nen AMD PII x4 955 BE@Stock, eigentliche sollte der doch noch reichen oder nicht ?



Hast du Vsync an? Wenn ja mach mal aus...




Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Das ganze übertakte bringt sowiso nur ganz minimale besserungen das habe ich selber gesehen.
> 
> Wenn das Spiel schon flüssig läuft und man zusätzlich noch übertaktet sieht man so gut wie keinen Unterschied.
> 
> ...


 
Soweit schon richtig. aber hab heut mal wieder Crysis 2 mit allen "Geschenken" drauf auf Ultra und mit OC GTX 580 zwischen 45-55FPS. Ohne Oc sind´s locker 10FPS weniger.

Kann eigentlich nur minimale Unterschiede zur Version 1.0 feststellen, die Effekte wie Rauch sind wunderbar udn auch der Boden und einige Texturen wirken besser, aber die restliche Grafik überzeugt mich trotzdem nicht. Wirkt für mich sehr unrealistisch. Achtet mal im Game auf die Baum/ Laubschatten. Sieht man auf Bildern schlecht aber im Spiel wirkts merkwürdig. Die ganze Optik wirkt irgendwie matt und leicht gekörnt (abgesehen von einigne Grafikfehlern, siehe Bild 2+3 ^^). Also den Augen habs ich normalerweise nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KornDonat (4. Juli 2011)

Jop V-Sync hatte ich an.Ich probiere es gleich mal ohne V-Sync aus.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn mein 965er "nur" die 3,4 GHZ hat, dann sind die FPS so: weniger als mit 3,7 GHz.

Also bringt das oc´n schon was. Durchschnittlich 15 FPS


----------



## stolle80 (4. Juli 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ja, der ist bei mir auch drauf.


 

Sry,  steht ja im A-brenner.

Ich glaube das Spiel läuft erst mit 2x GTX480 o. 2x 580 auf ultra in HD mit konstanten 60 Fps...


----------



## KornDonat (4. Juli 2011)

Also ohne V-Sync komm ich auf ca 30-35Fps mit 99% Gpu Auslastung.Hat also doch was gebracht  Danke für den Tip 

Vielleicht werde ich meine Cpu demnächst auch übertakten und meine Gtx460 flashen damit ich der ein wenig mehr Spannung verpassen kann.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Sry,  steht ja im A-brenner.
> 
> Ich glaube das Spiel läuft erst mit 2x GTX480 o. 2x 580 auf ultra in HD mit konstanten 60 Fps...



....oder auf "sehr hoch" da bleibt es bei 60 FPS


----------



## BMASTER (4. Juli 2011)

Also es ist schon so, das es erst mit 480er, 570er oder 580er sli flüssig mit 60 frames auf ultra full hd läuft.  Teilweise kommt man sogar auf gute 100 FPS! Und morgen sollte ich meinen 3d monitor bekommen, dann zock ich das teil noch in 3d auf ultra durch^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Juli 2011)

Mal ein bisschen prollen: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87irEn-LbNA

Ab 0:45 gehts ab 
leider ist das video ein bisschen ruckelig, da ich es mit der falschen software aufgenommen habe


----------



## stolle80 (5. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> joa, meine GTX570 kommt mit allen extras und einstellungen auf ultra auch nicht so 100% klar, für den multiplayer ist daher alles auf ultra, aber kein dx11 und keine highres-texturen. den singleplayer werde ich mir dann demnächst mal mit den ganzen späßen anschauen. im multiplayer hat man eh keine zeit die grafik zu bewundern


 
Bei deinen Einstellungen schaff ich auch ~60 Fps  
Also bringt mir ein neuer Prozzi nicht viel, wohl eher eine 2te GTX 580


----------



## Chris_1982 (5. Juli 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wenn mein 965er "nur" die 3,4 GHZ hat, dann sind die FPS so: weniger als mit 3,7 GHz.
> 
> Also bringt das oc´n schon was. Durchschnittlich 15 FPS


 
Wenn der PC wirklich stabil läuft ist es ja auch was feines..ich meinte nur das ich Persönlich bei sowas dann wenn Fehler kommen,

nicht mehr weiss was ich da wirklich mache, im Endeffect mach ich mir dann immer sorgen um meinen PC,

ob ich auch wirklich alles korrect eingestellt habe.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn man die Temps im Auge hat und ein stabiles BS dann paßt es schon.
CPU = max. 55°C und GPU = max 55°C da ist alles im dunkelgrünen Bereich.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. Juli 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Das ganze übertakte bringt sowiso nur ganz minimale besserungen das habe ich selber gesehen.
> 
> Wenn das Spiel schon flüssig läuft und man zusätzlich noch übertaktet sieht man so gut wie keinen Unterschied.
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist aber, dass man die Taktraten durch Tweaking in der Regel noch deutlich optimieren kann. Beispiel mein Core i7 860: Der taktet sich in Standardeinstellungen dank Turbo von 2,8Ghz auf 3,5ghz hoch. Dafür erhöht er aber auch die Core Voltage ziemlich stark. Ich hab den Turbomodus deaktiviert, die Core Voltage im Gegensatz zum Standardwert deutlich senken können und laufe jetzt stabil mit 3,5Ghz pro Kern. Desweiteren sind alle Stromspaarfunktionen aktiv. Diese 3,5Ghz sorgen zu dem für eine optimal Speicherauslastung, ohne das diese übertaktet werden (denn Ram-OC bringt wirklich gar nix). Das heißt ich gehe mit dem CPU Takt absichtlich nicht höher, um die anderen Komponenten zu schonen.

Unterm Strich läuft CPU, Ram, Northbridge, etc also schonender als in der Ab-Werk-Einstellung und gleichzeitig auch schneller. Das gibt einen Performance-Boost und erhöht die Lebensdauer der Komponenten bzw fördert die Stabilität. Klar, wenn man den Rechner 24/7 mit superkranken Tweakings am Limit laufen lässt, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn alles instabil ist und kaputt geht. Aber sinnvoll durchgeführtes OC hat nur Vorteile gegenüber den Standardeinstellungen. Man sollte sich auf Feintuning beschränken und nicht Aufbohren bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## McClaine (5. Juli 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also ohne V-Sync komm ich auf ca 30-35Fps mit 99% Gpu Auslastung.Hat also doch was gebracht  Danke für den Tip
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich meine Cpu demnächst auch übertakten und meine  Gtx460 flashen damit ich der ein wenig mehr Spannung verpassen  kann.



Bitte .  Naja idR bringst net mehr als 20% mehr Leistung bei max Overclocking  raus, in deinem Fall Crysis 2 ca 6-10Fps, mehr Performance würd ein SLI  bringen 



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass man die Taktraten  durch Tweaking in der Regel noch deutlich optimieren kann. Beispiel mein  Core i7 860: Der taktet sich in Standardeinstellungen dank Turbo von  2,8Ghz auf 3,5ghz hoch. Dafür erhöht er aber auch die Core Voltage  ziemlich stark. Ich hab den Turbomodus deaktiviert, die Core Voltage im  Gegensatz zum Standardwert deutlich senken können und laufe jetzt stabil  mit 3,5Ghz pro Kern. Desweiteren sind alle Stromspaarfunktionen aktiv.  Diese 3,5Ghz sorgen zu dem für eine optimal Speicherauslastung, ohne das  diese übertaktet werden (denn Ram-OC bringt wirklich gar nix). Das  heißt ich gehe mit dem CPU Takt absichtlich nicht höher, um die anderen  Komponenten zu schonen.
> 
> Unterm Strich läuft CPU, Ram, Northbridge, etc also schonender als in  der Ab-Werk-Einstellung und gleichzeitig auch schneller. Das gibt einen  Performance-Boost und erhöht die Lebensdauer der Komponenten bzw fördert  die Stabilität. Klar, wenn man den Rechner 24/7 mit superkranken  Tweakings am Limit laufen lässt, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn alles  instabil ist und kaputt geht. Aber sinnvoll durchgeführtes OC hat nur  Vorteile gegenüber den Standardeinstellungen. Man sollte sich auf  Feintuning beschränken und nicht Aufbohren bis der Arzt kommt.


 
Seh ich auch so. Wenn alles sauber, schnellerer und dabei evtl sogar  Stromsparender läuft als ab Werk, ist es doch ne feine Sache, sofern man  was von der Materie versteht xD

Bei Crysis 2 bin ich aber noch überrascht. Alles auf Ultra 1920x1080 mit DX11, Version 1.9 und Texture Pack und trotzdem noch 45-55FPS egal in welcher Situation. Der Graka Ram braucht zwar 98% von 1500MB, aber trotzdem keine Nachladeruckler.
Hätte erwartet, das es schlechter läuft, von daher Hut ab Crytek!


----------



## ShirKhan (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab's jetzt zum zweiten Mal durchspielt, mit DX 11, so wie ich es mir vorgenommen hatte.

Zum zweiten Mal hat's mir viel Spaß gemacht. Es ist ein wirklich guter Shooter, und wenn da nicht das Edel-Etikett "Crysis" dran kleben würde, das diese überirdisch hohen Erwartungen weckt, wäre es sogar ein wirklich sehr guter Shooter.

Das zweite Durchspielen war wesentlich einfacher. Ich wusste nun, was mich erwartet und konnte mich besser mit der Waffenauswahl und den Anzugfähigkeiten (mehr Panzerung, weniger Tarnung) beschäftigen.

Vielleicht konnte ich aber einfach auch etwas besser sehen, denn DX 11 & Co. machen schon einen Unterschied. Wie schade, dass es Crytek nicht gelungen ist/erlaubt wurde, diese Optik bereits zum Release anzubieten. Ich bin sicher, dass die Diskussion um die Grafikqualität des Spiels von uns Gamern weniger kontrovers geführt worden wäre, weil ein gewisser optischer Fortschritt zu C1 von Anfang an zu erkennen gewesen wäre.

Der Preis für die schöne Grafik ist, dass meine HD5870 Vapor X Rev. 2 auch mit dem Mini-OC, das der Treiber zulässt, zu keiner Zeit mit Ultra-Einstellungen zurecht kam. In den "erweiterten Grafikeinstellungen" konnte ich mal mit (von oben nach unten) vier oder fünf, mal mit nur zwei "Ultras" flüssig spielen. Rest auf "Extrem". Da ich immer versucht habe, mit höchstmöglichen Details zu spielen, sind mir die FPS mehr als einmal in den Keller gerutscht. Das hat den Spielfluss doch erheblich gestört.

Das war's dann, Crytek - für dieses Mal. Dass weitere Teile folgen werden, geht aus Prophets Schlussansprache ja klar hervor. Dann bitte wieder mit freiem Speichern, ok? 

Danke jedenfalls für dieses nicht ganz perfekte Spiel; ich habe keinen Cent meiner Investition bereut.


----------



## KornDonat (6. Juli 2011)

Also gestern hab ich meine Cpu noch ein wenig übertaktet auf 3,9Ghz, das hat auch noch mal ca.10-15Fps mehr gebracht.Ich kann jetzt durchschnittlich mit 40-50Fps zocken alles auf Extrem und Dx11.


----------



## Antonio (6. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen prollen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87irEn-LbNA
> 
> Ab 0:45 gehts ab
> leider ist das video ein bisschen ruckelig, da ich es mit der falschen software aufgenommen habe


 

Was ist daran jetz Rum PROLLEN ????????

Wisst ihr was mir wirklich auf die nerven geht. Das wenn man rennt auch Energie verliert das is zum
Ganz erlich !!!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetz Rum PROLLEN ????????
> 
> Wisst ihr was mir wirklich auf die nerven geht. Das wenn man rennt auch Energie verliert das is zum
> Ganz erlich !!!


 
Das ist doch ok. Leider ist der Speed Mode nicht vergleichbar mit dem aus Crysis 1.


----------



## Antonio (6. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das ist doch ok. Leider ist der Speed Mode nicht vergleichbar mit dem aus Crysis 1.


 
Das ist es ja wenn du garkeine Enegie mehr hast kannste nichmehr rennen das ist doch nix.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetz Rum PROLLEN ????????
> Wisst ihr was mir wirklich auf die nerven geht. Das wenn man rennt auch Energie verliert das is zum
> Ganz erlich !!!


 Prollen im Sinne von "plump mit einer hohen K/D angeben wollen" 
Nimm doch das Anzugmodul, mit dem weniger Energie beim Rennen abgezogen wird  Mach ich auch, weil das normale Laufen unglaublich langsam ist und man somit zum Dauer-Sprinten verführt wird ^^


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Das ist es ja wenn du garkeine Enegie mehr hast kannste nichmehr rennen das ist doch nix.


 
Das stimmt. Muss man eigentlich die gesamte Anzugenerige nutzen um einen Gegner mit einem Objekt zu töten? In Crysis 1 verlor ich einwenig Anzugenergie im Stärkemodus, aber trotzdem noch nicht die gesamte Energie. Der Nanosuit 2 ist ein Rückschritt.


----------



## Antonio (6. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Prollen im Sinne von "plump mit einer hohen K/D angeben wollen"
> Nimm doch das Anzugmodul, mit dem weniger Energie beim Rennen abgezogen wird  Mach ich auch, weil das normale Laufen unglaublich langsam ist und man somit zum Dauer-Sprinten verführt wird ^^


 
Ja hab ich ja auch aber ich meine generell, weiste man verliert sogar Energy wenn man einen gegner nimmt also jetz beim sp bei crysis 1 konntest du noch mit ihm spazieren gehn Jetz geht das aber nichmehr.

Der Anzug is schon ansich ein kleiner Rückschritt wenn man das ma so Betrachtet.


----------



## Sophix (6. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man n paar mods runterladen kann.
Denn bei crymod gibt's keine!
Also ich möchte n paar Multiplayer Maps, wie ich glaube steelmill oder so ähnlich!
lg sophix


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ja hab ich ja auch aber ich meine generell, weiste man verliert sogar Energy wenn man einen gegner nimmt also jetz beim sp bei crysis 1 konntest du noch mit ihm spazieren gehn Jetz geht das aber nichmehr.
> Der Anzug is schon ansich ein kleiner Rückschritt wenn man das ma so Betrachtet.


 schau mal meine videos, ich bin eigentlich nonstop am sprinten, inkl. nanovision und hab eigentlich keine großen probleme mit der energie... ab und an muss man halt mal kurz innehalten und aufladen. macht die sache aber auch ein klein wenig taktischer.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ja hab ich ja auch aber ich meine generell, weiste man verliert sogar Energy wenn man einen gegner nimmt also jetz beim sp bei crysis 1 konntest du noch mit ihm spazieren gehn Jetz geht das aber nichmehr.
> 
> Der Anzug is schon ansich ein kleiner Rückschritt wenn man das ma so Betrachtet.


 
Der einzige Fortschritt ist der Panzermodus. In Crysis 1 war nach 5 Schüssen auf Delta die Energie weg. Aber die Koreaner mit Bleiweste hielten viel mehr aus.


----------



## Antonio (6. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> schau mal meine videos, ich bin eigentlich nonstop am sprinten, inkl. nanovision und hab eigentlich keine großen probleme mit der energie... ab und an muss man halt mal kurz innehalten und aufladen. macht die sache aber auch ein klein wenig taktischer.


 
Ja aber mir geht es nich darum mir gehts einfach darum wieso man beim Sprinten Energy verliert das finde ich nich gard so toll.

Und ja das mim Panzermodus is wirklich war das ist das einzigste was besser gemacht wurde.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juli 2011)

es ist jetzt halt ein zwischending aus normalem sprinten und dem sprint-modus aus dem ersten teil. ergo verbraucht es etwas energie (übrigens deutlich weniger als im ersten teil!). dafür muss man dann aber immerhin nicht noch extra in den modus schalten. ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut gelöst. macht das gameplay teilweise flotter, weil man nicht umständlich zum springen den modus wechseln muss.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juli 2011)

hey hab heut n problem bei meinem crysis 2 festgestellt. ich kann die auflösung 2880x1800 net mehr einstellen wenn ich dx11+texture pack aktiviert habe. mit dx9 funktioniert es immer noch -.-
hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte??


----------



## McClaine (8. Juli 2011)

ich könnte auch lachen...
bei der stelle am anfang, wo man die 2 Gegner von hinten ausschalten muss und dannach durch den orangenen Durchgang geht, schmiert mir jedesmal das Game ab...
Fenstermodus, diverse Grafiksettings und Treiberupdate ohne Erfolg, freezt immer an der gleiche Stelle.
Grandiose arbeit Crytek, vor der Patch Orgie hatte ich keine Probleme...


----------



## shoon (8. Juli 2011)

Habe genau das gleiche Problem  Habe dann nochmal ganz von vorne angefangen, und jetzt komm ich nicht mal mehr bis dort hin... Das Spiel stürtzt jedes Mal nach 2 Minuten ab.
Hoffe dass bald ein Patch/Treiberupdate kommt, der das Problem löst, denn es haben ja sehr viele Leute Probleme seit dem Patch.

mfg shoon


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juli 2011)

Habe beide Patches installiert.
Habe das Spiel neu angefangen und keine Probs.
Läuft flüssig mit "ultra" und niedriger.
Treiber 275.33


----------



## McClaine (9. Juli 2011)

den treiber hab ich ja auch drauf und vorher gabs überhaupt keine Probleme. Evtl mal ohne Overclocking ausprobieren, wobei ich eigentlich eh nur die CPU OC hab und das Game aber mit Treiberfehler abschmiert...
Anscheinend liegts - keine Ahnung warum- an der GTX 580 bzw ein Treiberproblem oder DX11


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Juli 2011)

Oc sind bei mir die CPU und die 570 (900/2000)

Mein Spiel ist auf Steam und auch die Patches sind über Steam geladen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Juli 2011)

Crysis: Grafik-Wunder kommt für Xbox 360 & PS3 - News - CHIP Online

Will Crytek uns verarschen?!


----------



## Aufpassen (9. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis: Grafik-Wunder kommt für Xbox 360 & PS3 - News - CHIP Online
> 
> Will Crytek uns verarschen?!



Ein Grafik-Benchmark auf Konsolen?! 

Crytek = Facepalm

Crysis gehört nur auf dem PC!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ein Grafik-Benchmark auf Konsolen?!
> 
> Crytek = Facepalm
> 
> Crysis gehört nur auf dem PC!


 
Tja, ich sag' dazu nur Maximum Money. Traurig, dass Crytek sich alles kaputt macht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Juli 2011)

was machen sie sich denn damit kaputt? den ruf bei den hardcore-pc-Enthusiasten? der bringt ihnen glaube ich nicht sehr viel.
auf den konsolen können sie halt noch bisschen kohle mit dem ersten teil machen, wovon sie einen direkten nutzen haben...

aber ich will nicht wissen, wie kacke das spiel auf den konsolen aussehen wird!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:
			
		

> was machen sie sich denn damit kaputt? den ruf bei den hardcore-pc-Enthusiasten? der bringt ihnen glaube ich nicht sehr viel.
> auf den konsolen können sie halt noch bisschen kohle mit dem ersten teil machen, wovon sie einen direkten nutzen haben...
> 
> aber ich will nicht wissen, wie kacke das spiel auf den konsolen aussehen wird!



Auf youtube gibt es ein Video, indem die CE2 und die CE3 verglichen werden. Die Szenen stammen aus dem Level Contact aus Crysis. Das Video befindet sich auch im Startpost vom Crysis2 Sammelthread.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Auf youtube gibt es ein Video, indem die CE2 und die CE3 verglichen werden. Die Szenen stammen aus dem Level Contact aus Crysis. Das Video befindet sich auch im Startpost vom Crysis2 Sammelthread.


 sieht nicht besonders schick aus. spaß wird man bestimmt auch so haben können, aber ein fest für die augen ist es auf keinen fall mehr.

hier mal ein neues crysis2 video:
[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2890/Crysis-2-Killstreak[/HWCLIP]


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:
			
		

> sieht nicht besonders schick aus. spaß wird man bestimmt auch so haben können, aber ein fest für die augen ist es auf keinen fall mehr.
> 
> hier mal ein neues crysis2 video:
> ...



Mich würde mal die Tastenbelegung auf den Controllern interessieren. Die Steuerung vin C1 ist ja wesentlich komplexer. (Feuermodus, Nanosuit etc)


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2011)

Das wird garantiert angepasst.

Aus Crytek wurde Kommerztec, klasse

Wobei der Name bei Crysis 2 echt programm war. Crytec, Technik zum heulen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird garantiert angepasst.
> 
> Aus Crytek wurde Kommerztec, klasse
> 
> Wobei der Name bei Crysis 2 echt programm war. Crytec, Technik zum heulen.



Zum Glück wird C1  durch den Editor und Mods uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.


----------



## McClaine (10. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> sieht nicht besonders schick aus. spaß wird man bestimmt auch so haben können, aber ein fest für die augen ist es auf keinen fall mehr.
> 
> hier mal ein neues crysis2 video:
> BlaBlupBla



Was solln eigentlich "andauernd" diese protz Videos? Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen, echt, und ausserdem interessiert das keinen 

Hat wer evtl ne Lösung zu dem Freeze Bug oder kann ich das Game nochmal von vorne anfangen!? 
Und Crysis 1 auf Konsolen!? ->


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Juli 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Was solln eigentlich "andauernd" diese protz Videos? Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen, echt, und ausserdem interessiert das keinen
> Hat wer evtl ne Lösung zu dem Freeze Bug oder kann ich das Game nochmal von vorne anfangen!?
> Und Crysis 1 auf Konsolen!? ->


 zwingt dich ja keiner sie anzusehen  ich stell mir grade vor, wie du richtig gereizt vor deinem rechenr hockst.... herrlich


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Juli 2011)

für konsoleros interresant. besser wäre es bugs aus crysis 1 und warhead zu entfernen.besonders den tec kanone bug.
Die friedhof gegner kommen nicht bug, in warhead wo muss ich hin bug vorm schiff, nee wegmakierung wärer gut. etwaige framesdrops bei der zugfahrt in warhead.Oder das anmeldeproblem bei crysis wars
nur kleinigkeiten , die aber nerven

Zumindest ist jetzt c2 endlich fertig.nach dem patch und dx11 update, was nur nett ist die texturen sind mir wichtiger.


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2011)

Warum kann man deine Beiträge eigentlich nur mit speziellen Codes entziffern? Also wirklich JEDEN deiner Beiträge?


----------



## McClaine (11. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> zwingt dich ja keiner sie anzusehen  ich stell mir grade vor, wie du richtig gereizt vor deinem rechenr hockst.... herrlich



Ne bestimmt net, lustig aber darüber nach zu denken wie du gespannt vor dem "Watch Counter" sitzt und wartest 
Ich persönlich hass es nur, weils mir sowas von wurscht ist, wenn andere von 20 Runden vielleicht mal 1ne gut sind und das gleich ins Netz stellen.
Wenn ich dann in Yt etc durchstöbere und dann nichts weiteres als so ein Mist kommt (meistens von den "Kiddies"), dann nervt mich das echt.
Nicht gegen dich persönlich, bestimmt net, aber das ist nichts als Prollen. Haben wa bei Cs schon erlebt, dann CSS, dann CoD und nun hier, langweilt das nicht langsam!?



nyso schrieb:


> Warum kann man deine Beiträge eigentlich nur mit speziellen Codes entziffern? Also wirklich JEDEN deiner Beiträge?



Vielleicht ist er ja Ausländer und beherrscht unsere Sprache nicht so gut in Wort/ Schrift!?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Juli 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hass es nur, weils mir sowas von wurscht ist


der war gut 
Im übrigen bin ich 19 von 20 Runden gut 
Bei vielen falschen Treffern in YT (oder ganz grundsätzlich) solltest du deine Suchparameter mal überdenken 
Aber genug der Sticheleien, führt ja zu nichts.


----------



## McClaine (11. Juli 2011)

Wenn schon Quote, dann den ganzen Satz und nicht Teile zusammen basteln:


McClaine schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hass es nur, weils mir sowas von wurscht ist, wenn andere von 20 Runden vielleicht mal 1ne gut sind und das gleich ins Netz stellen.


 Und wenn du 99/100 Runden gut bist ist mir das auch Latte 

Mir gehts um das unnötige und lächerliche an der Sache. Das isn Crysis 2 Thread, sprich Diskussion, Bilder, Infos, Patches und meinetwegen auch Gameplayvideos/ Trailer. Sowas ist inhaltlich wenigstens informativ, was dein gepose (Spam?!) aber in keinster Weise ist.
Poste es doch in den: "Wer hat den längsten killstreak in Crysis 2" Thread oder auch: "Penisvergleich in Crysis 2 Thread", falls nicht vorhanden kann man sowas ja aufmachen 

Spaß beiseite, hab meine Meinung erläutert, für mich ist das kein Sticheln oder Streiten. Hoffe du nimmst das genauso wenig für ernst!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Juli 2011)

hab nur den kern deines quotes rausgenommen, am sinn hat es nichts geändert. du hasst etwas, weil es dir wurst ist  das widerspricht sich mMn auf lustige weise 
keine sorge, wie soll man das denn ernst nehmen? vor allem, weil alles reden nichts ändert... du kannst mich nicht zwingen nichts mehr zu posten und ich kann dich nicht zwingen es zu schauen 
außerdem geht sowas mit sicherheit als gameplay video, das du ja in ordnung findest, durch 
also wollen wir es sein lassen? wie gesagt führt es ja zu nichts. am besten ignorierst du einfach meine videos... wie werbung... die schaut man sich ja auch nicht an.
lass mir doch die kompensation für meinen kleinen *****


----------



## McClaine (11. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> hab nur den kern deines quotes  rausgenommen, am sinn hat es nichts geändert. du hasst etwas, weil es  dir wurst ist  das widerspricht sich mMn auf lustige weise


 Ok, es sei dir gegönnt 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> du kannst mich nicht zwingen nichts mehr zu posten und ich kann dich nicht zwingen es zu schauen
> außerdem geht sowas mit sicherheit als gameplay video, das du ja in ordnung findest, durch
> also wollen wir es sein lassen? wie gesagt führt es ja zu nichts. am besten ignorierst du einfach meine videos... wie werbung... die schaut man sich ja auch nicht an.
> lass mir doch die kompensation für meinen kleinen *****



Zu Zeile 1: Ne kann ich net, aber ich versuche eben an dich zu appelieren, weil es mir und bestimmt vielen anderen Leuten einfach nichts nützt sondern nervt. Proll am Spielplatz 
zu Zeile 2: Wenn du nen anderen Text dazu schreibst, ja, ansonsten nein 
zu Zeile 3: Ja gerne, klar führt das zu nichts. Mach ich eh (prinzipiell ignorier ich eh alles was mich nervt, es kaum aber auch vor das ich mal Laut gebe, wie in dem Fall) ^^
zu Zeile 4: ....Hans? 

MfG Proller


----------



## Sophix (12. Juli 2011)

Hey, habe ein Problem , habe es auch in nem eigenen Theras versucht, hat aber keiner geantwortet.
Also mein Account wurde auf lv 4 gesetzt.
Wieso weiß och auch nicht!
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## McClaine (13. Juli 2011)

wenn der Spielstand Online aufn EA Server abgelegt wird (keine Ahnung), dann würd ich gleich mal den Support anschreiben.
Wenn dieser auf Festplatte ist, auch Support befragen ansonsten schon mal Google befragt!?


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja Ausländer und beherrscht unsere Sprache nicht so gut in Wort/ Schrift!?


 
Meine Frau auch, und schreibt trotzdem wesentlich besser. DAS ist also wirklich kein Grund


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Meine Frau auch, und schreibt trotzdem wesentlich besser. DAS ist also wirklich kein Grund


 ich habe mal gehört, dass es soetwas wie interpersonelle unterschiede geben soll... keine ahnung, ob da was dran ist


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

Klar, aber wenn 90% der User ihn aufgrund der schweren Lesbarkeit ignorieren ist der Sinn eines Forums zweifelhaft


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Juli 2011)

ich sehe nicht, wo *dein *problem ist, wenn *er *ignoriert wird?
wenn es dich stört, dass seine beiträge für dich schwieriger zu lesen sind, kannst du sie ja ebenfalls ignorieren


----------



## stolle80 (13. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> für konsoleros interresant. besser wäre es bugs aus crysis 1 und warhead zu entfernen.besonders den tec kanone bug.
> *Habe das Spiel schon zich mal durch, hatte bis jetzt noch nicht diesen bug??*
> Die friedhof gegner kommen nicht bug, in warhead wo muss ich hin bug vorm schiff, nee wegmakierung wärer gut. etwaige framesdrops bei der zugfahrt in warhead.Oder das anmeldeproblem bei crysis wars
> *habe keine Framedrops, spiele in 1680 x 1050 16 x AA Quality + very high, keine framedrops ??*
> ...


 
Gruss


----------



## McClaine (16. Juli 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Gruss


 
Hatte ich a noch nie den Bug.
Nichts desto trotz ist dein Post verwirrend, lieber komplett Quoten und dann Antworten als beides zusammen!?


----------



## Sophix (16. Juli 2011)

Nochmal mein Problem:


Sophix schrieb:


> Hey, habe ein Problem , habe es auch in nem eigenen Theras versucht, hat aber keiner geantwortet.
> Also mein Account wurde auf lv 4 gesetzt.
> Wieso weiß och auch nicht!
> Kann mir da jemand helfen?



Support befragt habe ich schon, und google schon lange, sonst würde ich nicht hier fragen!


McClaine schrieb:


> wenn der Spielstand Online aufn EA Server abgelegt wird (keine Ahnung), dann würd ich gleich mal den Support anschreiben.
> Wenn dieser auf Festplatte ist, auch Support befragen ansonsten schon mal Google befragt!?


Weiß echt keiner was dazu?
Wäre echt nett wenn ihr was postet!
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## jensi251 (17. Juli 2011)

Das musst du doch nicht überall hinposten.
Ein bisschen Geduld schadet nie.
Du musst aber auf jeden Fall den Support anschreiben.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 17.07.2011 um 13:58 ----------

Crysis 2 Maxed out Dx 11+ Hochauflösende Texturen.
Mal ein Video von mir, genießt die Grafik



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9heUeylDPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## McClaine (23. Juli 2011)

schöner Vorspann, nervte mich im Game schon...xD
ansonsten macht mich die Grafik überhaupt net an (immer noch nicht) und in nem Video, selbst 1080P sieht man besondere Grafische Elemente schlecht mMn

Und yt like - full HD videos brauchen bei mir ewig zum laden oder laden gar nicht


----------



## The_Rock (25. Juli 2011)

Tach Leuts,

hab mir das Spiel jetz auch geholt und hab grad so nen Laborcomputer zerstört. Tjo, bis jetzt find ich das Spiel eher langweilig :-/

Story is bis jetz kaum vorhanden, die Grafik zwar technisch gut, aber irgendwie 'steril', was dem bisher eintönigen Leveldesign auch nicht weiterhilft.

Wird das noch besser? Oder muss ich mich wirklich bis zum Ende des Spiels durch ne öde Stadt schießen, während ich belanglose Funkanweisungen bekomme!?

P.S.: Crysis 1 fand ich eigentlich ziemlich gut, auch die viel gescholtene Story (is halt alles Geschmacksache). Find da auch die Grafik und die Levels stimmiger.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juli 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Tach Leuts,
> 
> hab mir das Spiel jetz auch geholt und hab grad so nen Laborcomputer zerstört. Tjo, bis jetzt find ich das Spiel eher langweilig :-/
> 
> Wird das noch besser? Oder muss ich mich wirklich bis zum Ende des Spiels durch ne öde Stadt schießen, während ich belanglose Funkanweisungen bekomme!?


 
Also die Story wird dich sowieso nicht vom Hocker hauen, aber ich finde zumindest, das es mit der Zeit etwas an Fahrt gewinnt. Der Anfang ist wirklich sehr langweilig.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also die Story wird dich sowieso nicht vom Hocker hauen, aber ich finde zumindest, das es mit der Zeit etwas an Fahrt gewinnt. Der Anfang ist wirklich sehr langweilig.


 
Am Ende wusste ich gar nicht mehr, was ich da überhaupt gespielt habe.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Am Ende wusste ich gar nicht mehr, was ich da überhaupt gespielt habe.



Story-technisch hinterlässt Crysis 2 auf jeden fall keine Spuren. Da war Crysis (1) eine andere Liga (wenns auch nur Durchschnitt war).

Das kommt eben bei raus, wenn man plötzlich auf Konsole wechselt.


----------



## The_Rock (25. Juli 2011)

Na ihr macht mir ja Mut... 
Egal, werd erstmal weiterspielen. Ich nehm mal an Crysis 2 hat gewohnte "Shooter-SP Länge", also verlier ich wohl nicht soo viel Zeit 

Ich finds trotzdem schade, dass Crytek da (offenbar) nicht mehr draus gemacht hat. Wie alt ist eigentlich Half Life 2? Ich hab das Spiel damals am Releasetag gekauft und auch gleich 2x durchgespielt. Seitdem lass ichs ruhen (weil ichs erst wieder vor Half Life 3 spielen wollte... konnt ja nicht wissen dass es sooo lange dauert  ).
Egal, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Nach all den Jahren könnte ich immer noch etliche Orte/Szenen/Ereignisse aus dem Spiel auflisten, die mir regelrecht ins Gedächtnis eingebrannt wurden. Das düstere Ravenholm, die coole Kletterpartie unter einer Brücke (wo ich gleich mal nen Alien Flugvieh abknallen musste), die Schlacht mit etlichen Stridern auf nem offenen Platz, der High Tech Turm am Ende, das Bedienen eines Kranes um mir mit Containern nen Weg zu ebnen, die Buggyfahrt dorthin, usw usw (könnt eigentlich fast das ganze Spiel auflisten).

Und woran werd ich mich in ~10 Jahren erinnern, wenn ich an "Crysis 2" denk? An eine zerstörte Stadt mit sporadischem Alienbefall, sonst nix...

Gute Grafik können sie ja durchaus auf den Schirm zaubern, aber daraus eine einprägsame Welt zu erschaffen liegt denen wohl nicht so. Die sollten dringend mal nach kreativeren Leveldesignern suchen.


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2011)

Storytechnisch ist C2 doch weit besser als 1 und Warhead? Auch braucht man für C2 locker doppelt so lange wie für 1 und Warhead zusammen


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Juli 2011)

Das hängt ja wohl ganz davon ab wie man C1 + Warhead gezockt hat. Klar... wenn man wie ein Berserker durch den Jungel pflügt dann ist das Spiel schnell rum. Aber es gibt noch zig andere Varianten das Spiel zum Ende zu bringen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Storytechnisch ist C2 doch weit besser als 1 und Warhead? Auch braucht man für C2 locker doppelt so lange wie für 1 und Warhead zusammen



Dafür gab es in C2 keinen einzigen Moment, der mir wirklich in Erinnerung geblieben ist oder bei dem ich richtig gestaunt habe. Die Flutwelle war zwar ganz ok, aber an die Stelle in Crysis, wo plötzlich alles zu Eis wurde, kommt es nicht ran.

Hätte C2 keinen Vorgänger, dann wäre es ein gutes Spiel. Storytechnisch  und gameplaytechnisch ist es eine schlechte Fortsetzung. Was ist mit Nomad, Psyscho und der restlichen Welt? In C2 geht es nur um NY. Der ganze Konflikt dauert doch schon 3 Jahre an. Außerdem konnte man im letzten Level (C1) sehen, wie tausende Aliens am Hmmel fliegen und sich somit auf der ganzen Welt ausbreiten. 

Was Gameplay betrifft, ist es auch nicht besser. Hast du schon mal versucht, das SCAR mit Unterlaufschrotflinte und  Einzelfeuer zu nutzen? Oder was noch bescheuerter ist: 
Schalldämpfer + Schrotflinte
Dieses Luftstampfen ist auch total überflüssig. Es gibt kaum Momente im SP wo man das braucht und wenn man es einsetzt, ist man sowieso am Arsch, da meistens noch einer überlebt hat und man selbst keine Energie mehr hat. Im MP ist es sinnvoller.


----------



## tfg95 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo was bedeutet ein "@" im Multiplayeraccount ?
Stimmt das wirklich das man diese nicht kicken kann?


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn es wie im IRC ist, dann bedeutet das soviel wie Moderator/Admin/Operator.


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Das hängt ja wohl ganz davon ab wie man C1 + Warhead gezockt hat. Klar... wenn man wie ein Berserker durch den Jungel pflügt dann ist das Spiel schnell rum. Aber es gibt noch zig andere Varianten das Spiel zum Ende zu bringen.


 
Ich hab beide jeweils 3-4 mal auf Delta durch, jedes mal anders gespielt. MIR ist das also durchaus klar. Aber ich kam immer auf meine 4-6h. An C2 auf Post Human saß ich 13h, hab mir aber auch bewusst Zeit gelassen und genossen


----------



## McClaine (8. August 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Tach Leuts,
> 
> hab mir das Spiel jetz auch geholt und hab grad so nen Laborcomputer zerstört. Tjo, bis jetzt find ich das Spiel eher langweilig :-/
> 
> ...


  Also bei Teil 3 warte ich glaub ich bis auf da Software Pyramide liegt. Da is net so viel kaputt wenn man enttäuscht wird ^^



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Am Ende wusste ich gar nicht mehr, was ich da überhaupt gespielt habe.


 Ja das Problem hatte ich auch. Dachte erst es sei ein neuer Teil von "Far Cry" im New York Jungle. Grafisch sah´s so aus aber Storytechnisch wars nicht so gut 



nyso schrieb:


> Ich hab beide jeweils 3-4 mal auf Delta durch, jedes mal anders gespielt. MIR ist das also durchaus klar. Aber ich kam immer auf meine 4-6h. An C2 auf Post Human saß ich 13h, hab mir aber auch bewusst Zeit gelassen und genossen


Also genossen hab ich in dem Game paar stellen, aber insgesamt wars ne "WTF"! orgie. War entsetzt was die abgeliefert hatten


----------



## Tiz92 (9. August 2011)

Leute ich hab mir das Spiel zugelegt und spiele es mit DX11 und allem drum und dran. Ich habe eine 5870 @ 950 Mhz. Ja, manchmal gehen di FPS runter auf 20, aber es ist für mich noch im Single spielbar. 

Allerdings spiele ich es mit einer leicht veränderten PCGH Config. Mich stört das Anti Aliasing der Engine extrem. Das ganze Bild wird unscharf. 

Da wollte ich fragen ob es irgendwie möglich ist mit meiner Radeon mit normalem MSAA zu spielen ?! 

Wenn nicht spiele ich es halt ohne AA. Solche Weichzeichner kann ich mir sparen.


----------



## McClaine (12. August 2011)

normales AA hat das Spiel net soviel ich weiß, nur dieses trübe zeugs. Ob bisher was geändert worden ist, ka.
Man kann aber einiges machen, mehr dazu bei Google oder
Crysis 2: So aktivieren Sie Supersampling-AA im PC-Shooter - crysis 2, crytek, ea electronic arts, cryengine 3
Crysis 2 Anti Aliasing - ForumBase
oder [Sammelthread] Crysis 2 CONFIGs/MODs/SLI/CF - Forum de Luxx


btw wo ins jez der Alan Flamer? Hört man ja nix mehr


----------



## Janni_89 (13. August 2011)

Hallöchen zusammen,

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Crysis 2 stürzt bei mir in regelmäßigen Abständen ab, kann nach 10 min oder auch erst nach ner Stunde Spielen passieren. Mein Rechner geht einfach aus 
und startet nach 2 Sekunden wieder von alleine....bin echt am verzweifeln, weil ich nicht weiß woran es liegen könnte. Hab auf jeden fall ne ausreichende Hardware am Start und die temps sind 
soweit auch in Ordnung...habs mit Gpu-Z messen lassen. max 80 grad für ne Geforce GTX 285 sollten nicht zuviel sein oder? 

Hat sonst jemand ein ähnliches Problem, oder ne Idee was ich jetzt noch machen könnte? Kann ja nicht sein, GTA 4 EFLC kann ich auch ohne Probs 3 Stunden am Stück zocken, ohne das die Kiste 
neubootet...aber bei dem Zock bin ich echt ratlos. Poste euch auch mal mein System.....wäre cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnte !!!!!!!! Schönes Wochenende weiterhin....

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2,83 GHZ
Asus P5QL PRO Motherboard 
4 GB Corsair Ram DDR2
Gainward GTX 285 2 GB
700 Watt Combat Power Netzteil


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (14. August 2011)

Evtl verträgt sich dein Mainboard nicht mit deinen Rams. 
Oder hast du mal auf die CPU temps geachtet...wenn er einfach aus geht kann auch die sicherheitsoption vom CPU anspringen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. August 2011)

Janni_89 schrieb:


> 700 Watt Combat Power Netzteil


 
Könnte am Billigst-Netzteil liegen.
GTA 4 ist eher CPU-Lastig - deshalb wird die Grafikkarte nicht so gefordert.

Aber bei Crysis 2 - vor allem mit vollen Details braucht die GPU extrem viel Saft - und die CPU wird zusätzlich auch kräftig gefordert.

Die Combat-Power - selbst die mit viel (angeblicher) Leistung sind einfach totaler Schrott.
Gugge da:
Au-Ja! - Macht der Preis die Leistung? Fünf 700W-Netzteile zwischen 50 und 135 Euro - 16/16


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. August 2011)

Hi

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Patches ich benötige um Crysis 2 auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen ? Muss ich alle einzeln laden oder wie?

Bei manchen Spielen gibt es ja Patches, wo die Vorgängerpatches enthalten sind. Hat da jemand etwas?



Und reicht bei Boderlands auch Patch 1.41??


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. August 2011)

Einfach mal das spiel mit dem launcher starten und online gehen. Irgendwo wird er dann die richtigen patches zusammensuchen.


----------



## prost (24. August 2011)

> normales AA hat das Spiel net soviel ich weiß, nur dieses trübe zeugs. Ob bisher was geändert worden ist, ka.
> Man kann aber einiges machen, mehr dazu bei Google oder
> Crysis 2: So aktivieren Sie Supersampling-AA im PC-Shooter - crysis 2, crytek, ea electronic arts, cryengine 3
> Crysis 2 Anti Aliasing - ForumBase
> oder [Sammelthread] Crysis 2 CONFIGs/MODs/SLI/CF - Forum de Luxx​


Seit dem neuen Patch kann man da nix mehr machen... -.-


----------



## Janni_89 (24. August 2011)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Evtl verträgt sich dein Mainboard nicht mit deinen Rams.
> Oder hast du mal auf die CPU temps geachtet...wenn er einfach aus geht kann auch die sicherheitsoption vom CPU anspringen.


 


Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Könnte am Billigst-Netzteil liegen.
> GTA 4 ist eher CPU-Lastig - deshalb wird die Grafikkarte nicht so gefordert.
> 
> Aber bei Crysis 2 - vor allem mit vollen Details braucht die GPU extrem viel Saft - und die CPU wird zusätzlich auch kräftig gefordert.
> ...


 

Schonmal vorab danke für eure Antworten......

zu Eol: Bei deinem geposteten Video musste ich schon ein bisschen schmunzeln, klar ist bei dem das Netzteil fratze.....ich hab auf meinem Rechner aber mehr als einmal Furmark
für einige Minuten ohne Probleme durchlaufen lassen, bis sich irgendwann die Temp den 90 ° näherte und die beiden Lüfter volle Pulle aufheulten, da hab ich dann abgebrochen. Dieses Programm 
ist meiner Ansicht nach eh nicht gesund für den Rechner, da es die Hardware bis aufs letzte voll auspowert....generell bin ich kein Fan von OC aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen...
Ich will damit sagen, dass auch ein Be Quiet Netzteil seinen Geist aufgeben kann und dann nach 2 Sekunden Furmark den Rechner ausschaltet....jeder kann Pech haben, sowie der Kollege im Video.

zu Fragme: Zu deinem Hinweis mit den Temps tendiere ich schon eher, wobei ich mir jetzt vor kurzem 2 neue Gehäuselüfter von beQuiet eingebaut habe, die die GPU und PCB Temp schonmal um sage und schreibe 10-15 ° gesenkt haben !!! Hab mit GPU-Z die Temp vom GPU aufzeichnen lassen, und beim Absturz war die Temp auf 78° GPU und 57 ° PCB also völlig in Ordnung ! Lüfter gerade mal zu 50 % aufgedreht.....die Frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich die Temps vom Prozessor auslesen, also zu dem Zeitpunkt wo er abschmiert ? 
Nützt mir ja nichts, wenn er abstürzt und ich die temps dann nicht habe.....

nen Rätsel ist mir das trotzdem...
Wie gesagt bei GTA 4 kann ich auch ohne Probs länger zocken, und das Spiel ist wahrhaftig hardwarelastiger als Crysis 2 ! Oder könnte es evtl. mit dem fehlenden DX11 bei meiner GTX 285 zusammenhängen? Hab ja auch das dx11 packet drauf mit den hochauflösenden texturen und dem ganzen kram....könnte ich irgendwo in den Ereignissen nachschauen, ob er mir ne Ursache für den Absturz  anzeigt ?


----------



## nyso (24. August 2011)

CPU Temps lassen sich z.B. mit Coretemp auslesen und aufzeichnen. 

An der 285 sollte es nicht liegen, meine OC 275 ist in etwa gleich stark und surrt wie ein Kätzchen


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. August 2011)

Hey Leute.

Wenn man sich noch nicht angemeldet hat bei Crysis 2 ingame und die Maus nicht bewegt kommt doch so eine Art ingame-Screensaver vom Nanosuit 2.0 stimmt's ?

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, ob man das auch so als Screensaver außerhalb des Spiels einbringen könnte oder ob sowa sjemand schon gemacht hat ??? 

Das wäre dcoh mal ein toller Screensaver


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

Nee, ich wusste da bis jetzt noch gar nichts von.
Könnte aber irgendwo als textur versteckt sein.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. August 2011)

Wäre da snicht mal was, wenn jemand, der davon Ahnung hat, sich mit beschäftigt ?

Da sist nämlich echt tolles Material dafür!


----------



## stolle80 (28. August 2011)

ist ne *usm* Datei..gepackt in Videos.pak im gamecrysis2 Ordner 
Die pak Dateien von Crysis 2 lassen sich mit dem tool quickbms öffnen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...47512-sammelthread-crysis-2-configs-mods.html

Vielen dank an dieser Stelle an HD5870 nochmal!
Wie man die *usm* dateien öffnet bzw. konvertiert oder abspielt ist mir noch ein Rätsel.

Eine mpg. bzw avi datei als Bildschirmschoner wäre dann aber kein problem mehr..

Naja nimms einfach mit Fraps auf und lass den standartbildschirmschoner "Fotos" von windows mit der avi laufen..geht auch


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. August 2011)

Irgendjemand weiß das sicher ^^

Und der könnte dann einen schönen Bildschirmschoner basteln 


Könnte Crytek eig. auch mal selber machen oder?


Ich finde die Datei mit dem programm nicht...


----------



## stolle80 (28. August 2011)

Also quickbms mit der besagtem crysis2 bms downloaden hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elthread-crysis-2-configs-mods-unpack_pak.zip 



Dann einfach QuickBMS öffnen dann die beiliegende Crysis2.bms anwählen, anschließend eine Pak wählen die Ihr entpacken wollt und danach einen Ort wo es gespeichert werden soll.Aber macht mal backups vorher...hab jetzt keine gemacht weil spiele kein MP.

oder besser einfach mit Fraps aufnehmen, und die avi mit dem "Fotos" bilschirmschoner von Windof abspielen..klappt wunderbar!


----------



## Schwarzviolett (30. August 2011)

Hallo, 

wenn ich die beiden DX11-Patches installiere, kann ich plötzlich keine 1920er Auflösung mehr auswählen - vorher ging es. 

HD 6850/ neuester Treiber/ 7 x64/ PC über HDMI-Kabel mit dem TFT verbunden

Auch eine Neuinstallation von allem brachte nichts. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Isrian (9. September 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Dafür gab es in C2 keinen einzigen Moment, der mir wirklich in Erinnerung geblieben ist oder bei dem ich richtig gestaunt habe. Die Flutwelle war zwar ganz ok, aber an die Stelle in Crysis, wo plötzlich alles zu Eis wurde, kommt es nicht ran.
> 
> Hätte C2 keinen Vorgänger, dann wäre es ein gutes Spiel. Storytechnisch  und gameplaytechnisch ist es eine schlechte Fortsetzung. Was ist mit Nomad, Psyscho und der restlichen Welt? In C2 geht es nur um NY. Der ganze Konflikt dauert doch schon 3 Jahre an. Außerdem konnte man im letzten Level (C1) sehen, wie tausende Aliens am Hmmel fliegen und sich somit auf der ganzen Welt ausbreiten.
> 
> ...



Was mich eher interessiert, was mit den coolen Aliens aus C1 passiert ist. Die Eisspitterkanonen und Froststrahlen fand ich cool. In C2 haste nur die verchromten Schleimaliens mit Plasmakanonen, die Menschen "einschmelzen" und mit Viren hantieren. Keine energiehungrigen Viecher mehr. Das einzige, was die Spiele miteinander verbindet, sind die Namen Prophet und Strickland, sowie der Nanosuit, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Sutta (9. September 2011)

Das hat zwar jetzt nicht wirklich was mit Crysis 2 zu tun, es geht aber immerhin um die CryEngine3:

Der erste Trailer von Crysis (1) auf Konsolen ist da. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAsnFq7Mrx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nyso (9. September 2011)

Sieht deutlich schlechter aus als die PC Version von 2007, die 4 Jahre alt ist
Besonders die Physik, achtet mal auf die explodierende Tanke


----------



## stolle80 (9. September 2011)

Naja, sieht aus wie alles auf mittel und 2xAA.. shooter auf Konsolen..viel spaß


----------



## Antonio (11. September 2011)

Sieht einfach nur ******* aus für die Console !!!!!!


----------



## orange619 (14. September 2011)

Hey Leute, wie sieht bei Crysis 2 der Kopierschutz aus? Bzw wenn ich es jetzt gebraucht kaufe kann ich dann den Singleplayer ohne Einschänkungen spielen?


----------



## onslaught (16. September 2011)

Wird online aktiviert. Falls das Aktivierungslimit bei deinem key erreicht ist musst du es beim support reseten lassen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. September 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich, habe Crysis2 im Laden gekauft. Wenn ich das nun bei Origin aktiviere ist das dann an die Plattform gebunden?


----------



## onslaught (16. September 2011)

Du brauchst keinen account, die Aktivierung startet von selbst nach der install. Da wird nur der key abgefragt.
Also ist nicht an eine Plattform gebunden.


----------



## stolle80 (17. September 2011)

onslaught schrieb:


> Wird online aktiviert. Falls das Aktivierungslimit bei deinem key erreicht ist musst du es beim support reseten lassen.


 
Hast schon mal was von Delizenzierung gehört?

Spieleexplorer---> rechte Maustaste auf Crysis2 icon----> Crysis2, diesen Computer delizenzieren.
*So umgeht man das Aktivierungslimit.*
LG


----------



## onslaught (18. September 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Hast schon mal was von Delizenzierung gehört?
> 
> Spieleexplorer---> rechte Maustaste auf Crysis2 icon----> Crysis2, diesen Computer delizenzieren.
> *So umgeht man das Aktivierungslimit.*
> LG


 
Danke fürs Gespräch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
Hier gings um ein GEBRAUCHTES Spiel, was der Vorbesitzer des Spiels getrieben hat ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. September 2011)

OMFG !!!!!!!!! 


Was isn das? Eine FY71, die man sich dazukaufne kann für 10€ und extrem imba ist. WTF!

Crysis 2 ist gestrichen! CRYTEK IST GESTRICHEN!!!!

Was isn das fürn Müll??!?!? Jetzt kann ich mir schon angeblichen Skill kaufen oder was?!

Wie armselig ist das denn?!


----------



## stolle80 (19. September 2011)

onslaught schrieb:


> Danke fürs Gespräch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> Hier gings um ein GEBRAUCHTES Spiel, was der Vorbesitzer des Spiels getrieben hat ist nicht bekannt.


 
Ja es gibt hier aber leider noch Leute die ständig neuinstallieren und sich dann naher wundern warum sie irgendwann das Spiel nocheinmal kaufen müssen weil der Support von EA das NICHT mehr mitmacht. Deswegen kann man das Spiel nicht mehr  "reseten lassen" .
dafür ist die Option ja da .


----------



## onslaught (19. September 2011)

Tja, dann muss man orange619 wohl eher abraten das spiel gebraucht zu kaufen, denn wenn das limit vom vorbesitzer tatsächlich erreicht wurde (und er es deshalb abdrückt???) hat er sozusagen die a****karte.

btw, wo liegt eigentlich das limit ?
ich hab meins schon 4 mal installiert, (natürlich immer delizensiert vorm runterschmeißen)...


----------



## stolle80 (19. September 2011)

Ich meine es sind 5 Aktivierungen pro Lizenz zulässig..d.h. man kann es auf 5 Pc´s installieren.
Aber korriegier mich jemand wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## gamblercat (22. September 2011)

Bitte nicht gleich fertigmachen wenn ich hier falsch bin oder es schon 100 Mal besprochen wurde...

Ich habe Crysis 2 installiert, dazu den DirectX 11 Patch und die HighRes Texturen und spiele mit den Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra, bis auf manche Einstellungen die durch den DirectX Patch auf Benutzerdefiniert gestellt sind.

Da mir das Anti Aliasing nicht satt genug ist (bzw. das Gesamtbild "nicht klar genug" ist), habe ich versucht es wie beschrieben mit der autoexec.cfg und dem NV Inspector zu verbessern, also durch den NVidia Treiber das Anti Aliasing zu aktivieren und das PostMSAA des Games abzuschalten.
Die autoexec.cfg schaltet das PostMSAA wunderbar ab, jedoch verändert sich nichts durch den NV Inspector, obwohl er es übernimmt und speichert.

Geht es denn nur bei DirectX 9 und bei DirectX 11 nicht mehr?

Ich habe jetzt ungelogen 3 Tage lang alles zu dem Thema gelesen und werde immernoch nicht schlauer, weil die Formulierungen einfach zu ungenau sind oder ich einfach nicht verstehe was eingestellt werden muss.

Bitte helft mir, ich möchte doch auch in den Genuß von klaren Texturen in Verbindung mit schönem Anti Aliasing kommen, denn die "Treppeneffekte" machen das Game abscheulich finde ich und das PostMSAA macht es einfach zu verschwommen.

Mein System:
i7 2600K
8GB RAM
Palit GTX 570 (SLI)
24" Samsung @1920x1200


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
Hoffentlich sind hier noch einige die ab und zu mal vorbei sehen.

Wie sieht es mit den Patches aus, soll ich da gleich den aktuellsten installieren oder chronologisch wie sie erschienen sind ?

Mfg
Xel'Naga


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (29. Oktober 2011)

Sollte das nicht der Launcher selbst regeln? Ich würde es über diesen Weg versuchen. DX11 Patch musste man glaube ich aber per Hand installieren.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Oktober 2011)

Nur nee Obefläschige frage ist die aktivierung optional ? und stattdessen ein Diskcheck möglich


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Oktober 2011)

zu den patches: einfach das spiel installieren und online gehen. der zieht sich dann schon die nötigen patches selbstständig. dx11 oder highres-texture patches mussten aber manuell runtergeladen und installiert werden. vielleicht ists mittlerweile aber auch anders...


----------



## oldDirty (31. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Frage allgemein, wenn ich die 4 Silbertypen platt gemacht habe ( die einen 5000pts Bonus bringen ) und ich dann im Turm war die eigenen Sporendinger eingepflegt habe sozusagen, kommt da noch was oder ist das damit durch? 
Da kommt dann nur noch mal nen Flashback und ein wenig Straßenszene und dann, Ende? Das war es?


----------



## Isrian (1. November 2011)

Ja, das wars dann. Kein fetter Endboss wie bei Crysis.


----------



## oldDirty (1. November 2011)

Klasse...
Der Witz ist ich hab noch nicht mal alle Anzug-Features frei geschaltet, zwei waren noch offen. 
Ich hab direkt danach gedacht, na so langsam wird's ja. Jetzt kommen die strammen Dinger.


----------



## XeonB (29. November 2011)

Hi

Wer hat noch Probleme zwischen C2 und ccc 11.11b - bei mir stürzt das Spiel nach 3 min ab


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Dezember 2011)

Um meine eigene frage zu beantworten Crysis2 hatt keinen Disk check.Leider dafür wird man beieiner deinstallation gefragt ob man deaktivieren will.

Die auslagerungsdatei muss eventuell vorhanden sein und vom System verwaltet werden.


----------



## XeonB (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

Mein Netzteil ist gecrasht und hat meine Festplatte mitgerissen.
- alles neu - kann ich meine Spielstände con C2 einfach in den Ordner kopieren und sind die dann abrufbar?


----------



## Own3r (3. Dezember 2011)

Das sollte funktionieren. Du musst die alten Dateien nur in den richtigen Ordner kopieren.


----------



## XeonB (3. Dezember 2011)

Wo liegt der Ordner?


----------



## Own3r (3. Dezember 2011)

Unter C:/Benutzer/DeinName/Gespeicherte Spiele


----------



## XeonB (3. Dezember 2011)

Danke - und den dx11 patch und hires Patch muss ich per Hand runterladen und installieren


----------



## Primer (3. Dezember 2011)

Im Grunde besteht das ganze aus 3 teilen:
-Patch 1.9, oder höher (ist Voraussetzung für die beiden folgenden und sollte per Autoupdate reinkommen, geht aber auch manuell)
-DX11 Upgrade (manuell)
-High-Res-Texture Pack (manuell)

Links im folgenden (links unter dem Artikel)
*Download: DirectX-11-Patch 1.9 für Crysis 2 - Die ersten DX11-Screenshots*


----------



## maar (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Seit heute folgendes Problem. 

Ich beende meine Kampagne, nachdem ich auf Beenden geklick habe, bleibt der Monitor schwarz, so schwarz als wäre er ausgegangen ist aber an da die Lämpchen alle leuchten. 
Über den Taskmanager kann ich es dann beenden und dann steht aber Crysis2.exe reagiert nicht mehr. Und auf Windows mit der Win Taste geht auch nicht.
Ist so was schon bekannt?


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

Moin Leute ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Bin grad beim Sandbox 3 Editor am rumfummeln und hab schon eine recht ansehnliche Map gebastelt. Jetzt versuch ich aber rauszufinden wie ich ein Effekt hinzufügen kann. Und zwar will ich das durch die Luft blätter schweben, also so als wenn Herbst wäre und die Blätter eben von den Bäumen fallen. Weiss jemand wie ich das hinbekomme?


----------



## Isrian (16. März 2012)

Ich würds mal im Crymod/Crydev Forum versuchen. Ich denk die LKeute da haben mehr Ahnung vom Editor.


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Mai 2012)

Hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem neuen Nvidia Treiber 301.42????? Crysis2 läuft bei mir nur noch mit 5Fps..... Mit dem 296.10 war alles bestens. Habe den neuen auch wieder gelöscht und den 296.10 draufgespielt......


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2013)

Grüße,

Ich will mal wieder denn SP spielen und naja nix geht. 

Habe mir die schöne Textur mod drauf gehauen und muss sagen super alles aber wenn ich einen Speicherstand laden will geht es nach dem laden nicht weiter und das Spiel gibt keinen Ruckmeldung mehr. An was kann das liegen ? Passirt auch ohne mod.


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2013)

Funktioniert ein neues Spiel denn? Wenn ja dann wird wohl der Speicherstand kaputt sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2013)

Ja ein Neues Game geht auch aber wenn mal Sterbe hat es Probleme beim laden von einen Spielstand.


----------



## stolle80 (26. Januar 2014)

Das Spiel ist der Hammer schlecht hin. Zocke es in DX9 Ultra und mit Downsampling. Einer der besten Shooter überhaupt. Bin begeistert


----------

